# The Official Marshall Studio Vintage Thread Sv20h



## Michael Roe

Pics, Gut shots, audio clips...……………..


----------



## paul-e-mann

Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.


----------



## EndGame00

20-watt NMV is gonna be hella loud, but very satisfying “loud”...

TBH, if Marshall came up with this 5 years ago, I would have snagged one in a heartbeat, instead of having to have someone custom build a 25-watt Super Lead for me....


----------



## johan.b

I think that's the reason for 10inch speakers in the combos. Less cone, less air movement, less spl. In 5 watt mode with a single openback 10, it'll be like pushing a fender champ.. loud but not unreasonable in a house ..
5 watt into a 4x12 at the same time, would probably be a bit shy at rehearsal with a loud drummer, but doable in a small room
J


----------



## slagg

5 watt tube amps are useless.Too loud for home,too weak for a gig IMO.


----------



## Moony

slagg said:


> 5 watt tube amps are useless.Too loud for home,too weak for a gig IMO.



That depends on the design of the amp, especially the power amp. 

You can easily play a 100W JVM410 with a small 1x12" cab or even 2x12" (fitted with the right speakers) at bedroom levels, where you still hear the natural ringing from the strings of your guitar, while you have to struggle with a Class 5.


----------



## ken361

most amps play well at lower levels then when you start to turn them up past 1 or so there not as good until 3 or so


----------



## texhex

pedecamp said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.



Isn’t that what the 5W mode is for? Depends on how loud is unacceptable for your home/apartment/etc. I’m guessing that once the volume is up around 7 this amp will sound really great.


----------



## paul-e-mann

texhex said:


> Isn’t that what the 5W mode is for? Depends on how loud is unacceptable for your home/apartment/etc. I’m guessing that once the volume is up around 7 this amp will sound really great.


5 watts is even loud, I had a 20 watt Origin and in 1 watt mode it was too loud, I need to get at least edge of breakup tone, with a 1 watt or a 5 watt nmv amp its gonna be loud to get there. I would at some point when the Studio Vintage hits the used market get a combo and put a ppimv in it, but to pay new price and spend another few hundred modding it is getting a bit expensive for me. I am interested in these though, I'm looking forward to trying one in the store when they get them, meanwhile I did order a Studio Classic head.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Seconding wanting to see gut shots. "Plexi" encompasses quite a few variations, so I'd like to know the values of the important components that have changed throughout the NMV Marshall's lifespan. More importantly, the quality of the circuit boards.

I do have an attenuator that can more than handle a 20-watt head being blasted into it.


----------



## Joe Blow

It'll be interesting to see if a volume control in the loop would work to bring the volume down and let you crank up the channel volumes.
Also if a 12" speaker will fit in the combo.


----------



## Adieu

pedecamp said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.





johan.b said:


> I think that's the reason for 10inch speakers in the combos. Less cone, less air movement, less spl. In 5 watt mode with a single openback 10, it'll be like pushing a fender champ.. loud but not unreasonable in a house ..
> 5 watt into a 4x12 at the same time, would probably be a bit shy at rehearsal with a loud drummer, but doable in a small room
> J



Single 95dB speaker + 5w mode.... makes for a markedly different experience than those of us who have plugged a 20-watter into a quad of 100dB twelves


----------



## bgreed2

I saw them yesterday at NAMM Show. Quite impressive, but the only chance to hear them was by a stage demo. Didn't have time to stick around for that, but they are up on Marshall's website now with their own demo videos.

Basically a JCM 800 version, with master volume, and a 1959 Plexi "100w light" version. Looking forward to hearing feedback on these.


----------



## slagg

texhex said:


> Isn’t that what the 5W mode is for? Depends on how loud is unacceptable for your home/apartment/etc. I’m guessing that once the volume is up around 7 this amp will sound really great.



Marshall 5 watts ,*LOUD ASS HELL ! *In a bedroom or apartment 7 gonna get everybody pissed. It's not a bedroom amp.


----------



## SlyStrat

Use a good OD pedal for bedroom volume.
Or a Blackstar ID.
I hope this amp will be good with a BAND.


----------



## texhex

Never used an amp on 5W without a master volume before. Can’t wait to try one of these out. Going to be tough between these new 20W Marshalls or the Friedman mini JJ. Some nice amps out for 2019. Wow!


----------



## Solid State

You put a volume pedal or EQ in the FX loop and you can control the volume just fine.


----------



## Kl75

Or maybe the volume knob of an overdrive pedal, with gain on zero?


----------



## JohnH

So with this amp, you have 20w and 5w modes built in. If you also had a purpose designed attenuator with two switched settings: -3db and -12db (and -15db together), you could tune this amp to each of the following:
20, 10, 5, 2.5, 1.25, 0.6 0.3 and 0.15W, ie, up to -21db relative to 20W full power, in small 3db increments. That wouldn't be a complicated project either, to design nor to build. 

What speaker Ohms does the combo come with? the manual doesn't seem to say.


----------



## zanshin777

I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.

All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.


----------



## Solid State

zanshin777 said:


> I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.
> 
> All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.



So does the mini Jubilee they released two years ago not count? It seemed like a very well received amp.


----------



## Michael Roe

zanshin777 said:


> I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.
> 
> All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.


I disagree. With all the buzz on this forum and the internet, it looks like they have done a great job. Sweetwater sold out of the 800 within a day and within a few days sold out of the SV. My guess is you will see a large increase of those other small wattage Marshall clones for sale on the used market in the near future.


----------



## Solid State

Michael Roe said:


> I disagree. With all the buzz on this forum and the internet, it looks like they have done a great job. Sweetwater sold out of the 800 within a day and within a few days sold out of the SV. My guess is you will see a large increase of those other small wattage Marshall clones for sale on the used market in the near future.



I can't wait until the people that knee jerk buy the Studio Vintage get them and realize they're not good unless they're cranked and they have to get rid of them because even 5 watts is too loud


----------



## tce63

Solid State said:


> I can't wait until the people that knee jerk buy the Studio Vintage get them and realize they're not good unless they're cranked and they have to get rid of them because even 5 watts is too loud



If so we get a good Attenuator


----------



## Sailindawg

Either that or we all learn how to install a PPIMV on the new amp. Or a volume pedal in the effects loop.


----------



## zanshin777

I did not say they are bad or good. I said Marshall reacted Customer's and Market's expectations late. This is fault of Marshall and It doesn't suit well for the respected brand like Marshall.

Jubilee is one of Marshall's great amps. It's neither a JCM800 nor a Plexi. So smaller versions of JCM800 and Plexi which are missing for years just now released.


----------



## Michael Roe

Solid State said:


> I can't wait until the people that knee jerk buy the Studio Vintage get them and realize they're not good unless they're cranked and they have to get rid of them because even 5 watts is too loud


I think it is a given on a NMV amp to be LOUD! If you are going to use it in a bedroom, then obviously there would be need of an attenuator of sorts. My Origin on 3 watt mode is pretty loud in my small room, but doable. I wouldn't expect to use the SV even in 5 watt mode in my bedroom without an attenuator.


----------



## texhex




----------



## Bruno60

Hope its better quality than dsl20..... blow, poc etc...


----------



## BftGibson

Solid State said:


> I can't wait until the people that knee jerk buy the Studio Vintage get them and realize they're not good unless they're cranked and they have to get rid of them because even 5 watts is too loud


5 watts too loud for what ?


----------



## eastsidecincy

I cant wait to try one of these bad boys out...time for a new Marshall !...


----------



## Stratmauler

pedecamp said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.


Not to be disrespectful, but Marshall have made this as a low-wattage user-friendly amp. What more can they do? They already have the 1 watt series!
I would imagine its an ideal middle ground between 50/100 watt stacks and the 1 watts.
My questions, ( if anyone knows yet), are: is it loud enough for a 4 to 5 piece band at 20w? Also, how much clean headroom at 20w?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Stratmauler said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but Marshall have made this as a low-wattage user-friendly amp. What more can they do? They already have the 1 watt series!
> I would imagine its an ideal middle ground between 50/100 watt stacks and the 1 watts.
> My questions, ( if anyone knows yet), are: is it loud enough for a 4 to 5 piece band at 20w? Also, how much clean headroom at 20w?


This is a good thing they made this, it will have plenty of head room and will be plenty loud for gigging, it won't work well as a home amp without putting some pedals in front of it or an attenuator or install a ppimv.


----------



## Fender

So, where are the gut shots ???


----------



## BftGibson

pedecamp said:


> This is a good thing they made this, it will have plenty of head room and will be plenty loud for gigging, it won't work well as a home amp without putting some pedals in front of it or an attenuator or install a ppimv.


friendly post here..not to argue..what volumes are we talking about ? i just played all day getting ready for studio sessions this week and was going back n forth between dsl100h & 6100..at a fairly reasonable levels...i never use pedal or an attenuation,,and have near the same thing i need at low vol then of course when i get the song worked out i bring it up to volume(glorious) but for all practical purposes..why would a 20 watt head be needed? the dsl40 had 20 watts all along and its fine. What is this infatuation with people thinking stadium sounds at bedroom levels? its volume that brings the goods..pushes speakers..i am just curious ..iam def in favor of the new studio series prob get em all for fun but what is the point of bedroom tone..and yes i have kids and grandkids and a reg life..but to me jam time is jam time,,just curious of the craze for low level


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

zanshin777 said:


> I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.
> 
> All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.



Pretty sure Marshall is shaking their collective heads, thinking "what if...", all while drooling over the sales numbers from just a few days on the market.

And yes, a boost pedal in the loop with gain on zero will act as a great master volume.


----------



## BftGibson

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Pretty sure Marshall is shaking their collective heads, thinking "what if...", all while drooling over the sales numbers from just a few days on the market.
> 
> And yes, a boost pedal in the loop with gain on zero will act as a great master volume.


loving the Marshall madness the last few days..


----------



## eastwood6

If anyone picks up a Studio Vintage head and the smaller matching 1-12” open back cabinet, I would be very interested in hearing a tone report. Seems it would be a step up in flexibility from the SV conbo (and provide the 12” speaker experience many prefer) while maintaining transport portability. But yes, at an overall higher cost compared to the combo. Report in!


----------



## SlyStrat

Never heard a DSL I liked.


----------



## tce63

eastwood6 said:


> If anyone picks up a Studio Vintage head and the smaller matching 1-12” open back cabinet, I would be very interested in hearing a tone report. Seems it would be a step up in flexibility from the SV conbo (and provide the 12” speaker experience many prefer) while maintaining transport portability. But yes, at an overall higher cost compared to the combo. Report in!



I hope i get mine during wensday, but i will run it with a 1*12 open Cab with greenback, I will report back.


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> .iam def in favor of the new studio series prob get em all for fun but what is the point of bedroom tone..and yes i have kids and grandkids and a reg life..but to me jam time is jam time,,just curious of the craze for low level


I don't think the SV is going to be a "bedroom amp". Quieter than a 1987x? Probably a little. I used to own a 6100LE and at the same time had a 1987X and the 1987x was every bit as loud as the 6100LE, actually louder, TBH. The 20 watts is more for a controllable stage volume. My guess is that it will be louder than my DSL 20HR and the mini Jube I used to own. I will report back after Tuesday when mine arrives and let you know.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SlyStrat said:


> Never heard a DSL I liked.


Sorry for that brother, I do happen to like mine, as they say everybody has their own ears and that is the way it should be, or we all will just sound like each other! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> I hope i get mine during wensday, but i will run it with a 1*12 open Cab with greenback, I will report back.


I am looking forward to hearing your review and thoughts on this new line! Cheers


----------



## paul-e-mann

BftGibson said:


> friendly post here..not to argue..what volumes are we talking about ? i just played all day getting ready for studio sessions this week and was going back n forth between dsl100h & 6100..at a fairly reasonable levels...i never use pedal or an attenuation,,and have near the same thing i need at low vol then of course when i get the song worked out i bring it up to volume(glorious) but for all practical purposes..why would a 20 watt head be needed? the dsl40 had 20 watts all along and its fine. What is this infatuation with people thinking stadium sounds at bedroom levels? its volume that brings the goods..pushes speakers..i am just curious ..iam def in favor of the new studio series prob get em all for fun but what is the point of bedroom tone..and yes i have kids and grandkids and a reg life..but to me jam time is jam time,,just curious of the craze for low level


I play tv volume at home, it's cool they made these amps, I wouldn't pay 750 for a 1 watt but I'd pay 1300 for a 20/5 watt, see it's more versatile to play at home and be able to use the same amp for the rare occasion I get to jam with a band. I have a 50 watt amp that sounds awesome at tv volume, now I'll have the same amp but that's more portable and has an effects loop. That's the infatuation.

Your DSL and 6100 have master volumes, a plexi on the other hand won't deliver the goods at low volume without some help, I've owned a couple so Ive experienced it. That's all I'm talking about.


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am looking forward to hearing your review and thoughts on this new line! Cheers



If i am lucky it will arrive on wensday, to my local store, local family shop, a little bit more expensive but I like them to remain.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> If i am lucky it will arrive on wensday, to my local store, local family shop, a little bit more expensive but I like them to remain.


I hear you on that, there is still one mom n pop music store in my location as well, I still do business with him on the things he carries! Cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

slagg said:


> 5 watt tube amps are useless.Too loud for home,too weak for a gig IMO.





Moony said:


> That depends on the design of the amp, especially the power amp.


yeah, but this one goes to 20! ...


----------



## slagg

gotta love that ! 20 watts to me is the perfect gig amp.The 5 watt mode is most likely good in the small club gig when the crowd is right on top of you.


----------



## paul-e-mann

tce63 said:


> If i am lucky it will arrive on wensday, to my local store, local family shop, a little bit more expensive but I like them to remain.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I hear you on that, there is still one mom n pop music store in my location as well, I still do business with him on the things he carries! Cheers


I wouldn't love anything more than doing business with a mom and pop shop, except the one near me doesn't have a very good return policy like guitar center has.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> I can't wait until the people that knee jerk buy the Studio Vintage get them and realize they're not good unless they're cranked and they have to get rid of them because even 5 watts is too loud



This might be true,....or sales of this product will go thru the roof!


----------



## slagg

This amps gonna be perfect for me. I play with a very loud Drummer.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

slagg said:


> This amps gonna be perfect for me. I play with a very loud Drummer.


So do I


----------



## Nik Henville

Y'all who are rabbiting about 5 watt being _*how*_ loud ?

A trumpet player going hard at it produces the loudness of a typical 5 watt valve/tube amp at breakup

So if you are thinking of trying to get decent "tone" out of a 5 watt amp, ask yourself *THIS:-*

In the situation proposed, would a trumpeter fit in or be thrown out... I mean...

On stage with the band, well - he might well need to be mic'd in to the PA system...
In your bedroom in the house, the family may bitch about the noise from your room.


----------



## ken361

Rember Leon Todd saying saying the 50 watt Origin sounded more like a Marshall then the 20 watts. I personally like to crank it on the weekends my Origin 50 I like it loud. During the week I play at bedroom levels also the DSL 40c.


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> So do I



Hahaha,...yes you do!!!!! 

And a good drummer he is,.....by any chance does he call you grandpa?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Hahaha,...yes you do!!!!!
> 
> And a good drummer he is,.....by any chance does he call you grandpa?


Yes he most certainly does! Cheers


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yes he most certainly does! Cheers



I thought so,....

My 2 grandsons are both gonna be 4 this July! Yeah my daughter and my son both had babies 28 days apart!

They both love coming in Bubbas HardRock to play. They call me Bubba and my wife calls my music room the “HardRock” 


Sorry off topic,.....carry on!


----------



## chiliphil1

scozz said:


> This might be true,....or sales of this product will go thru the roof!



Are you running that in front of the amp or are you running a boost in the loop? Either way, that device came to mins immediately once I saw the SV amps. Just not sure how it would work with it, if it would change things too much and if the amp would still sound good with the volume box taming the power section where the plexi makes it's tone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> This might be true,....or sales of this product will go thru the roof!


Ive always wondered how those volume boxes worked or if they work.


----------



## whitecloud

ken361 said:


> Rember Leon Todd saying saying the 50 watt Origin sounded more like a Marshall then the 20 watts. I personally like to crank it on the weekends my Origin 50 I like it loud. During the week I play at bedroom levels also the DSL 40c.


Yeah I remember Him saying that and I also remember me disagreeing with that comment. Speaking for one of the O20h proud owners


----------



## whitecloud

I really hope this amp and others in the Studio series great success. I'd like to have the Mini Plexi but for now want my 1300 bucks and the Origin 20h is making me happy. Demos so far sound good out of the gates but do notice most have the amp cranked. I agree with others that it will be a loud 20 watts so it may work for some and have others complaining. So for now the grass isn't greener for me at least Yet.


----------



## KraftyBob

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> So do I


Is your grandson on this board


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

KraftyBob said:


> Is your grandson on this board


No he’s not a member here only I am, but he helps me out on all the gadget frustrations I have, posting clips, photos, he schooled me on how to do it and I payed attention! Cheers


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> Rember Leon Todd saying saying the 50 watt Origin sounded more like a Marshall then the 20 watts. I personally like to crank it on the weekends my Origin 50 I like it loud. During the week I play at bedroom levels also the DSL 40c.


I had a couple 15 watt amps in the past fenders, class 5, ect. The Vox handwired 15 watts was pretty loud and held up to the 6505 peavey combo at 60 watts which really seem that loud the vox I always wanted a little volume with that amp. I really want to try these new marshall they look and sound good.


----------



## scozz

chiliphil1 said:


> Are you running that in front of the amp or are you running a boost in the loop? Either way, that device came to mins immediately once I saw the SV amps. Just not sure how it would work with it, if it would change things too much and if the amp would still sound good with the volume box taming the power section where the plexi makes it's tone.



Im referring to the Volime Box now, not the OD. 

It can only be used in the loop, I want to stress that,...ONLY in the effects loop!!

I run it first in the loop, and it works great. But I’m only using it with my Dsl1hr right now,....not much of a test with it. But it quiet and works the way I’m eager to use it with the Marshall Studio Classic I ordered!


----------



## ken361

whitecloud said:


> I really hope this amp and others in the Studio series great success. I'd like to have the Mini Plexi but for now want my 1300 bucks and the Origin 20h is making me happy. Demos so far sound good out of the gates but do notice most have the amp cranked. I agree with others that it will be a loud 20 watts so it may work for some and have others complaining. So for now the grass isn't greener for me at least Yet.


I hear ya! it would be a little different voiced so having 2 amps might be good


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Ive always wondered how those volume boxes worked or if they work.



Like I said prior,....I’ve only used it with a 1 watt amp so far, (Dsl1hr), it works great, I turn the volume all the way up and adjust the output with the volume box.

I did notice a drop in distortion, the gain was lower. It had a really nice tone though. You could actually hear the power amp pushing hard!

Like I said, I’m looking forward to using it with my 20 watt Classic!!

I did order the Classic over the Vintage because of the preamp volume,....just in case my Volume Box doesn’t work as expected.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Like I said prior,....I’ve only used it with a 1 watt amp so far, (Dsl1hr), it works great, I turn the volume all the way up and adjust the output with the volume box.
> 
> I did notice a drop in distortion, the gain was lower. It had a really nice tone though. You could actually hear the power amp pushing hard!
> 
> Like I said, I’m looking forward to using it with my 20 watt Classic!!
> 
> I did order the Classic over the Vintage because of the preamp volume,....just in case my Volume Box doesn’t work as expected.


Have you tried the volume box in the loop? I thought thats where Carl meant it to be used.


----------



## chiliphil1

scozz said:


> Im referring to the Volime Box now, not the OD.
> 
> It can only be used in the loop, I want to stress that,...ONLY in the effects loop!!
> 
> I run it first in the loop, and it works great. But I’m only using it with my Dsl1hr right now,....not much of a test with it. But it quiet and works the way I’m eager to use it with the Marshall Studio Classic I ordered!



Yes, I realize that but I noticed that you have it immediately after an od pedal so I wasn’t sure if you were using in front of the amp as a signal buffer or in the loop and you were also running an od pedal in the loop.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I did the same thing with a


scozz said:


> Like I said prior,....I’ve only used it with a 1 watt amp so far, (Dsl1hr), it works great, I turn the volume all the way up and adjust the output with the volume box.
> 
> I did notice a drop in distortion, the gain was lower. It had a really nice tone though. You could actually hear the power amp pushing hard!
> 
> Like I said, I’m looking forward to using it with my 20 watt Classic!!
> 
> I did order the Classic over the Vintage because of the preamp volume,....just in case my Volume Box doesn’t work as expected.





scozz said:


> Like I said prior,....I’ve only used it with a 1 watt amp so far, (Dsl1hr), it works great, I turn the volume all the way up and adjust the output with the volume box.
> 
> I did notice a drop in distortion, the gain was lower. It had a really nice tone though. You could actually hear the power amp pushing hard!
> 
> Like I said, I’m looking forward to using it with my 20 watt Classic!!
> 
> I did order the Classic over the Vintage because of the preamp volume,....just in case my Volume Box doesn’t work as expected.



I did the same thing with a boost pedal in the loop, works like a charm. Kept gain on zero on the pedal and used the pedal's volume as a master volume. A volume pedal in the loop should perform the same way.


----------



## assaf110

Well, if it works with a 1987x...
I guess it’s workable with the 5w mode.


----------



## scozz

chiliphil1 said:


> Yes, I realize that but I noticed that you have it immediately after an od pedal so I wasn’t sure if you were using in front of the amp as a signal buffer or in the loop and you were also running an od pedal in the loop.



Ok well thanks for pointing that out to me @chiliphil1,....sometimes my brain doesn’t work too good. I mistakenly put it outside the loop with my OD and eq pedals!!!! I’ve now put it where it belongs,...in the loop!






Funny thing though, it worked! Weird.

Oh well,... it’s not the first stupid thing I’ve done,...and it won’t be the last.

Carry on,


----------



## slagg

assaf110 said:


> Well, if it works with a 1987x...
> I guess it’s workable with the 5w mode.




That don't work worth a shit.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Have you tried the volume box in the loop? I thought thats where Carl meant it to be used.



Yup,...it’s in the loop now....

It actually works great both ways, but yes you’re right,...it’s recommended to be used IN the loop.


----------



## johan.b

slagg said:


> That don't work worth a shit.


Agreed... you lose all the power amp drive, which is the whole point of a plexi...sure, there's some preamp drive, all of the power amp drive will be lost
J


----------



## assaf110

Well, I guess “work” or “won’t work” is a subjective thing.
If you expect arena face melting tones at “don’t wake the baby” levels, then yeah, it won’t work.


----------



## Fender

it's compromise but the compromise is still better than with a full power 1959 or 1987 : you use the volume pedal when @home so you lose some of the drive (there's some left if you crank it more on the preamp side, juste another tone), but you can use it at full volume in rehearsing/gigging situation which was not really the case with 1959 and 1987 
PPIMV is not bad, but it's just slightly better than a classic MV or a volume pedal in the loop, far from perfect too...


----------



## DesolationBlvd

I would imagine the volume boxes with a Plexi would give you the same results as a non-cascade 2204. Don't most of those who have them turn them into regular cascaded 2204s?

I just remembered the One Wire Mod exists. My new worry is how a PPIMV would work with the different power section (especially the low power mode), and if I could remove just the FX loop board and use that to put the PPIMV in.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Yup,...it’s in the loop now....
> 
> It actually works great both ways, but yes you’re right,...it’s recommended to be used IN the loop.


So whats the result, you got your amp setup how you want, some overdrive or gain setup, then this box in the loop to attenuate your volume without losing any gain? I have not found any videos demoing this gadget not even Carl LOL.


----------



## Bke

The best tone you can get at home will not be the best tone the amp can give IMO.. But.. i still prefer in a major way the sound of an amp like this with maybe a little attentuation, volume pedal or similar in the loop with maybe a boost out front to any SS amp (Roland cube etc) sure its not the same as cranking the amp on stage but its never going to be.. so always a compromise and unfortunately some of us live in places where we have to manage the volume well beyond what the amp is designed for. Is it worth it? well, thats an individual decision based on what you can afford and whether the compromise is worth the increased cost vs lower (and maybe\subjectively) cost solutions... of course there is the modelling world, but that's another thing altogether.


----------



## Fender

DesolationBlvd said:


> I would imagine the volume boxes with a Plexi would give you the same results as a non-cascade 2204. Don't most of those who have them turn them into regular cascaded 2204s?
> 
> I just remembered the One Wire Mod exists. My new worry is how a PPIMV would work with the different power section (especially the low power mode), and if I could remove just the FX loop board and use that to put the PPIMV in.


a loop is before PI thus you can't use it for a PPIMV (unless you only refer this for the holes in the chassis)


----------



## BftGibson

pedecamp said:


> I play tv volume at home, it's cool they made these amps, I wouldn't pay 750 for a 1 watt but I'd pay 1300 for a 20/5 watt, see it's more versatile to play at home and be able to use the same amp for the rare occasion I get to jam with a band. I have a 50 watt amp that sounds awesome at tv volume, now I'll have the same amp but that's more portable and has an effects loop. That's the infatuation.
> 
> Your DSL and 6100 have master volumes, a plexi on the other hand won't deliver the goods at low volume without some help, I've owned a couple so Ive experienced it. That's all I'm talking about.





Fender said:


> it's compromise but the compromise is still better than with a full power 1959 or 1987 : you use the volume pedal when @home so you lose some of the drive (there's some left if you crank it more on the preamp side, juste another tone), but you can use it at full volume in rehearsing/gigging situation which was not really the case with 1959 and 1987
> PPIMV is not bad, but it's just slightly better than a classic MV or a volume pedal in the loop, far from perfect too...


my jmp50 has a trainwreckb 3 ppimv and it works from barely on .my amp guy chose it. cause it retains what is there and brings down..cool thing for me when you bring it down it adds a lil crunch ..so n my world..no need for anything to play my fav amps with really no compromise or gadgets..plug n play ...figured out didnt need a new amp..just because,..already have it.and also the DSL last year has a lot goin on..the 40cr can cop so many tones and has your 40/20..i love my 6100 & jmp but just figuring out the DSL got all for me from practice to studio to stage..i dialed it in by a/b my fav amps with it and it gets real close,,also..


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Fender said:


> a loop is before PI thus you can't use it for a PPIMV (unless you only refer this for the holes in the chassis)


Yes, I meant the chassis holes. If the FX loop and the output are separate boards, this should be easy.

If the back is inaccessible, I'll use the fourth input hole (II low) - it won't be used after I do the one-wire mod. Again, the real worry is what happens after the phase inverter, and whether the 5-watt mode will break Lar-Mar and cross-line master volumes, forcing me to get a dual-gang installed.


----------



## Fender

there are PPIMV which don't use a dual gang pot ? 
it's unlikely that the loop board is separate from the PA mainboard, hope we'll see gut shots soon...
But honestly, I wouldn't bother with a PPIMV anymore, just get the cheapest attenuator (like the jet-city jettenuator), it won't be worse than a PPIMV in fact...


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Fender said:


> there are PPIMV which don't use a dual gang pot ?
> it's unlikely that the loop board is separate from the PA mainboard, hope we'll see gut shots soon...
> But honestly, I wouldn't bother with a PPIMV anymore, just get the cheapest attenuator (like the jet-city jettenuator), it won't be worse than a PPIMV in fact...


Types 1 (dual ganged volume) and 2 (Lar-Mar) use the dual gang pot. Type 3 (Matchless) uses a regular pot. I would be able to install Type 3 myself.

I actually do have an attenuator. Weber MiniMASS, which should be able to handle a cranked 20-or-so watt amp. But the tone gets rather dark at the lowest settings even with full treble compensation - and control is twitchy down there. Between "almost off" and "more than TV volume". Meanwhile, any PPIMV cuts negative feedback and can brighten the tone (some call it "thin"). So combining the PPIMV and attenuator, the tone effects should cancel out, as well as giving me finer control of the volume.


----------



## Fender

i didn't know about the matchless type ! will check this, thx.
be it attenuator or PPIMV, setting too low gives drastic modifications in the tone, but maybe both at the same time can get something not bad yes


----------



## Jakeboy

We are a funny lot...we bitch for Marshall to make a lower wattage Plexi and then when they do, we bitch cause it’s still too loud...if they installed a master on it, we’d bitch because it wasn’t faithful to the circuit.... LOL.
20watts is the perfect gigging Marshall. I have a 2x10 GB closed back cab that will keep the volume manageable...and 5 watts is perfect for home and recording. I love my 1 watter cranked. For those that have to play at real deal tv volume, the one watter at the .01 setting does it, but it doesn’t sound like it should. I remember going to an acoustic only for a decade when the kids were young.....I get it. But this is a glorious Marshall. I am debating selling my Lil Dawg Blonde Bassman clone to fund one....that thing is LOUD, but attenuators are my friends! I constantly get yelled at at jams and gigs cause my tweed Deluxe is too. Loud at 12 watts....it ain’t like the old days....but a world of difference between 12 watts in an efficient speaker open back cab and 2 10” GBs in a closed back....Weber is smiling cause their attenuator orders just went up...


----------



## Fender

mini mass is perfect for a 20w amp indeed  (if not used too low)


----------



## SonVolt

scozz said:


> This might be true,....or sales of this product will go thru the roof!




Is there anything unique about this pedal that makes it work better than any other pedal with a volume control? I use the volume block in a Fractal unit to cut the volume in the loop and it works great.


----------



## Steelerd

Properly got Gas for one of these that's for sure anyone tried one at home yet in the 5 watt mode who's an origin 20 owner?


----------



## scozz

SonVolt said:


> Is there anything unique about this pedal that makes it work better than any other pedal with a volume control



This JHS Little Black Amp Box works the same as the one I’ve ,....only it’s $20 more.

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/jhs-pedals-little-black-amp-box-pedal


----------



## marshallmellowed

Although, I currently have no plans of purchasing one of these little amps (they _are_ cute little rascals), it's cool to see Marshall has released something that's generating some excitement.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

zanshin777 said:


> I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.
> 
> All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.


You're forgetting one thing , only Marshall makes Marshalls .


----------



## jmp45

johan.b said:


> Agreed... you lose all the power amp drive, which is the whole point of a plexi...sure, there's some preamp drive, all of the power amp drive will be lost
> J



If it's the power section of the plexi that delivers that notable drive. Then how with a lower voltage, cathode biased 20w el34s output the same?


----------



## paul-e-mann

I get mine tomorrow, but its gotta sound GOOD for me to keep it otherwise its going back. I have high hopes though, Marshall did a great job on the mini Jube and mini DSL.


----------



## JohnH

Ive posted a similar thought a couple of times. But for under $50, you can build a very simple single stage reactive attenuator, no switches, to take say 10db off and preserve the tone. A small Al box, one jack in, maybe two out. Use it at home or quiet jamming to take the 20/5W spec down to a room-friendly 2W or 0.5W power. No mod to the amp.


----------



## johan.b

jmp45 said:


> If it's the power section of the plexi that delivers that notable drive. Then how with a lower voltage, cathode biased 20w el34s output the same?


It's the way power scaling works...same thing
J


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I get mine tomorrow, but its gotta sound GOOD for me to keep it otherwise its going back. I have high hopes though, Marshall did a great job on the mini Jube and mini DSL.


From the demos I've seen, I think they did get it "right" with these amps. Wish I had a need for one, I'd be tempted to buy both, I just don't need a 20w/5w amp.


----------



## Peter Ocsenas

Not my video, but they sound pretty good to me!


----------



## tce63

Got confirmation today from my local store and the agent had it in stock and it will arrive Wednesday.
Looking forward to it, will be exciting


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> From the demos I've seen, I think they did get it "right" with these amps. Wish I had a need for one, I'd be tempted to buy both, I just don't need a 20w/5w amp.


I don't need anything and have too much stuff now LOL but this is the amp Ive been waiting for Marshall to make. I'm hoping this will become my main amp, I've been slowly getting rid of other gear.


----------



## Michael Roe

Steelerd said:


> Properly got Gas for one of these that's for sure anyone tried one at home yet in the 5 watt mode who's an origin 20 owner?


I will get mine tomorrow and I also have a OR20H. I use my OR20H at home in 3 watt mode so, I should be able to answer that question soon


----------



## Michael Roe

JohnH said:


> Ive posted a similar thought a couple of times. But for under $50, you can build a very simple single stage reactive attenuator, no switches, to take say 10db off and preserve the tone. A small Al box, one jack in, maybe two out. Use it at home or quiet jamming to take the 20/5W spec down to a room-friendly 2W or 0.5W power. No mod to the amp.


That would be interesting at - 10db. I have a Torpedo capture that does -20db and it is too quiet then (with my Origin 20H). The Torpedo would be good for that "TV volume".


----------



## JohnH

Michael Roe said:


> That would be interesting at - 10db. I have a Torpedo capture that does -20db and it is too quiet then (with my Origin 20H). The Torpedo would be good for that "TV volume".



Cool, thats enough encouragement, Ill work it out. What cab impedance do you use?


----------



## FutureProf88

I just want to make it known that the first person to get their hands on one of these has an automatic obligation to void their warranty to provide us with gut shots.


----------



## chiliphil1

Peter Ocsenas said:


> Not my video, but they sound pretty good to me!




Thanks for posting that. These amps definitely sound incredible. Still can't decide which one to get, probably the 800 and add the plexi next year.. 

Again, GREAT JOB MARSHALL!!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> So whats the result, you got your amp setup how you want, some overdrive or gain setup, then this box in the loop to attenuate your volume without losing any gain? I have not found any videos demoing this gadget not even Carl LOL.



Well I don’t have my Studio Classic yet so I’ve only used it with my 1 watt Dsl. It sounds good, I dime the volume on the amp and adjust the Volume Box volume to taste.

It works great,...and quiet. Some great tones to explore. But I think this 1 watt head is limited, I’m looking forward to see how it works with the 20 Classic I’m waiting on!


----------



## Moony

If anyone wants to get a great Marshall sound at low volumes, I recommend a JVM. That amp has a very clean poweramp and many tonal possibilities. 

A volume pedal in the loop in front of a power amp of a Plexi really doesn't make much sense. 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## crossy67

zanshin777 said:


> I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.
> 
> All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.



Won’t matter they will still sell like hot cakes. As I said somewhere else they won’t be able to keep up to them imo!


----------



## Michael Roe

FutureProf88 said:


> I just want to make it known that the first person to get their hands on one of these has an automatic obligation to void their warranty to provide us with gut shots.


I will definitely do it. First thing I always do is open it up just to make sure everything looks good before I fire it up.


----------



## Michael Roe

JohnH said:


> Cool, thats enough encouragement, Ill work it out. What cab impedance do you use?


I use 8 ohm right. All my cabs at home are currently 8 ohm 2x12s. So, are you saying you have a design for a reactive load box you could share?


----------



## JohnH

Michael Roe said:


> I use 8 ohm right. All my cabs at home are currently 8 ohm 2x12s. So, are you saying you have a design for a reactive load box you could share?



Sure, Ive got a long thread:

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/page-11

On that page is the latest, including some single stage. Would adjust design to suit.


----------



## whitecloud

Michael Roe said:


> That would be interesting at - 10db. I have a Torpedo capture that does -20db and it is too quiet then (with my Origin 20H). The Torpedo would be good for that "TV volume".


I've tried several times to get the Two Notes Captor box My Buddy has to sound decent using the -20db attenuator feature on almost all my amps. Not only does it shave off too much but ruins the tone. The Reactive Load part of it sounds pretty good, but I prefer my Suhr Reactive load over it. Skipped over the Analog speaker sim of the TN's and use ITB IR's with both boxes. If anyone uses a Attenuator and has much success I'd sure like to know. I think your right -10 probably the most I'd want as well


----------



## tonewheelz

I have a 1987XL and 1936 cab (2x12") loaded with Greenbacks. I love the sound to bits and play it through a Fryette Power Station 2. I'm looking at this amp simply for the smaller physical size. I see the matching cab (I like the smaller footprint of the vertical) comes with 2x12" type V celestions.

Can someone help me better understand the difference between the type V speakers and the Greenbacks I got? Can I get the same sound I'm getting now from my current setup? Thanks!


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Saw the gut shots of the Studio Classic in the other thread. If the Studio Vintage is made the same way, I think I've got an easy mod here.

I will be looking to the 1959RR's way of cascading inputs: moving the normal channel's mixer resistor output from V2A's input to V1B's input. Compared to other cascade mods, this should have a lower risk of oscillation - especially as the circuit board minimizes lead lengths. If I'm understanding it correctly, I could then use an A/B to switch between regular and boosted?

Before I resort to PPIMV, I will see if 5-watt mode with the MiniMASS is enough. Also, an FX loop volume pedal shouldn't be so tone-sucking when the cascaded mode offers more preamp gain.


----------



## slagg

DesolationBlvd said:


> would imagine the volume boxes with a Plexi would give you the same results as a non-cascade 2204. Don't most of those who have them turn them into regular cascaded 2204s?



No, not the same at all.


----------



## benoa

Joining the party!


----------



## tce63

benoa said:


> Joining the party!



 to the forum


----------



## SlyStrat

Most seem concerned with bedroom volume. 
I'm looking forward to testing band volume.
I use an OD pedal for bedroom volume.


----------



## Sailindawg

Another way to reduce volume for home practice is to use an Emminence Reignmaker speaker. It has an adjustment on the magnet to attenuate 10 dB. The speaker is voiced like a 25 watt Greenback. A/B'ing the Greenback in my mini Jube to the Reignmaker, the Reignmaker sounds identical. I'm sure someone will disagree, but for home practice and getting a tone that's damn close to gig tone, but at lower volume, I think the Reignmaker works real well.

Just another option.


----------



## benoa

tce63 said:


> to the forum



Thanks! But been a member since 2011. I just have been very very quiet.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

GibsonKramer said:


> Yeah... I bounce between places, depending what my bank account is telling me.
> 
> This month it was actually telling me not to spend money, as I've got two kids' birthdays next month, and car insurance for myself and the going to be 18 yo.
> 
> Then... Marshall happened.


And now I'm bouncing back and forth - between threads. It looked like March was going to be the month I pulled the trigger on the Studio Vintage. This Friday/Saturday was just going to be placing the order for the Mojotone cabinet and sitting tight as I waited for it to get built.

Then I found a used Marshall 1966A for cheaper than a Mojotone 2x12 or the official Studio series matching cabinets. If I don't like the stock G12T-75s, I'll put in my Marshall Heritage G12s (I can't run one of each, because the impedance doesn't match.)

A Guitar Center near where the guy is selling the Marshall cab seems to have the Studio Vintage head in stock (Not disclosing which location, don't want it sold from under me). If it's still there by Saturday, it's coming home with me, as I trade in synths to help cover some of the cost.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

I sure hope that these studio amps are as good as everyone is expecting them to be , lol .


----------



## Michael Roe

NAD!!!!!!!!!!!

Sitting on top of a 2061CX



Sitting on top of a Jubilee Vertical 2x12.



Ok, spent a few minutes with it.
First Impressions:
It is loud but not as loud as I thought it might get.
In 5 watt mode, a tiny bit louder than I usually play in my small jam room ( AKA Marshall man cave).
In 20 watt mode, was not as big of a jump as I thought it might be. Just a little louder, not deafening more than 5 watt mode.
Most of the volume comes in to play from about 4 to 5 then it just distorts and compresses nicely.

I tried it with both cabs, a 2061CX loaded with 65 creambacks and the Jub 2x12 with greenies. I liked the 2061CX the best, a little more smoother, I would say.

The first time I ever played a Plexi was a 1987x into a 4x12. That made me say, "Holy shit mother of god".
I didn't have the same reaction here. 5 watts into a 2x12 is a bit different 
I have the Origin 20H to compare with and I immediately noticed differences. There is definitely a more complexity and organic feel to the tone over the OR20H. Having the two channels is much more user friendly than the tilt knob.
I'm, not knocking the OR20H. For the price difference the SV20H had better be giving me more and it does!
ok, off to take some more pics...……………………………...


----------



## Michael Roe

Gut shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fender

gut shots !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Roe

Quick update: Pulled those JJ PTs out! I put in a set of Mullard I had......yeah baby! Even Better!


----------



## MaskingApathy

@Michael Roe Looks great, esp with the 2061CX cab!


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> Quick update: Pulled those JJ PTs out! I put in a set of Mullard I had......yeah baby! Even Better!



Thanks for your information, i hope i get mine tomorrow , i have 2 cabs i can use, Vox cab with 2 *12 Greenbacks or 1 * 12 with creamback.
Will be great to test it, unfortunately we do not have the same generous return policy in Sweden, so if you buy it in a store you got to keep it, If the amplifier is not faulty.


----------



## K2JLX

I was due to get mine today, but a snow storm in the Hudson Valley/Catskill region put an end to that. D'oh!


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Michael Roe said:


> View attachment 54467



Thanks for the gut shots! Shouldn't take me more than half an hour to convert the preamp from 1959 to 1959RR - which, comparing schematics, really was just routing the normal mixer to the bright input grid and increasing the bright channel coupling capacitor to .22u. When I perform the mod, I'll remember to take pictures.

The latter does mean getting at the back of the board to desolder the component. At least there's much less to unplug and plug back in to get at the back of the board, than when I needed to get at the Mesa DC-5. I was not of sound mind when I tried to mod that one with my limited skill, and I am thankful it works well and sounds like what I wanted after what I put it through. This, on the other hand, may be my easiest mod yet.


----------



## Michael Roe

So, the SV has 4 ohm jacks, hum what to do? 
Oh yeah, run it in to both the 2061Cx and the Bogner 2x12, 4 creambacks……………………………..
My ears are ringing now! In 20 watt mode, there it is! 
"Holy bajebus mother of god!!!!!
Tone & Mojo!!!!!
Marshall is going to sell loads of these amps!


----------



## Fender

DesolationBlvd said:


> Thanks for the gut shots! Shouldn't take me more than half an hour to convert the preamp from 1959 to 1959RR - which, comparing schematics, really was just routing the normal mixer to the bright input grid and increasing the bright channel coupling capacitor to .22u. When I perform the mod, I'll remember to take pictures.


for the increase of capacity depending on your caps stock, you can add 1 in parallel (pigtail it and a little solderin) to increase the value instead of desoldering the stock one, makes easier to get back to stock...


----------



## paul hancher

i am sure these are great amps, but at the price points i am seeing on ebay currently ($1500 for combo, $1300 for the head) and given that these are pcb amps, what’s the difference these and origins to justify 2x the price except where they are manufactured? and a standby switch?

don’t see or hear anything else myself. think i will just keep playing my origin 50h. cannot justify the price on these. maybe if they were hand wired.


----------



## Michael Roe

As a comparison: The SV in 20 watt mode with a Torpedo captor attenuated @ -20db it is quieter than my JMP 1 watter. About the same as my DSL 20HR in 10 watt mode with volume at about 3 on the ultra CH.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Michael Roe said:


> Quick update: Pulled those JJ PTs out! I put in a set of Mullard I had......yeah baby! Even Better!


That's the first thing I was thinking when I saw those JJ's. I'm not a fan of JJ's in Marshall's.


----------



## marshallmellowed

paul hancher said:


> i am sure these are great amps, but at the price points i am seeing on ebay currently ($1500 for combo, $1300 for the head) and given that these are pcb amps, what’s the difference these and origins to justify 2x the price except where they are manufactured? and a standby switch?
> 
> don’t see or hear anything else myself. think i will just keep playing my origin 50h. cannot justify the price on these. maybe if they were hand wired.


Same here, a bit pricey for a small amp, I only paid $1050 for my 2017 2203x (used, but like new). I could see maybe picking up a used one (or open box) somewhere down the road, but for now, I'll just enjoy reading about other's experiences.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> So, the SV has 4 ohm jacks, hum what to do?
> Oh yeah, run it in to both the 2061Cx and the Bogner 2x12, 4 creambacks……………………………..
> My ears are ringing now! In 20 watt mode, there it is!
> "Holy bajebus mother of god!!!!!
> Tone & Mojo!!!!!
> Marshall is going to sell loads of these amps!


Beautiful amp brother, HNAD congratulations, on a fantastic piece of gear! Cheers Mitch


----------



## benoa

@Michael Roe Congratz and thanks for the review and all the photos. From another DSL50 owner, how would you compare the Mini Plexi? I'm curious.


----------



## Michael Roe

paul hancher said:


> i am sure these are great amps, but at the price points i am seeing on ebay currently ($1500 for combo, $1300 for the head) and given that these are pcb amps, what’s the difference these and origins to justify 2x the price except where they are manufactured? and a standby switch?
> 
> don’t see or hear anything else myself. think i will just keep playing my origin 50h. cannot justify the price on these. maybe if they were hand wired.


I won't knock on the Origin but if they were side by side and I was going to take one home (money no object) to me, it is a no-brainer. I love the "plexi" tone. TBH, the SV sounds like what I'd hoped the Origin would have been. I really don't want to start a Origin bashing thing  For the money, and with the right pedals the Origin does it's thing well. The SV sounds like a plexi. Exactly what you would think. The Origin sounds somewhat like a plexi and definitely holds it's own for that vibe. If somebody wanted to get into that plexi vibe for cheap than the Origin is a winner. If you want that authentic plexi tone than the SV is going to be hard to beat. At the end of the day, I will most likely sell my Origin now.


----------



## Michael Roe

benoa said:


> @Michael Roe Congratz and thanks for the review and all the photos. From another DSL50 owner, how would you compare the Mini Plexi? I'm curious.


The DSL, at least with the Ultra ch, is a whole other animal. I could probably, with the right pedals, nail that DSL Ultra ch tone with the SV though. The SV isn't going to replace my DSL. 
I can see myself being completely content with a DSL and an SV. I don't see myself wanting the 800 or Jubilee. I think with a DSL/SV combo I got it all covered now.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Fender said:


> for the increase of capacity depending on your caps stock, you can add 1 in parallel (pigtail it and a little solderin) to increase the value instead of desoldering the stock one, makes easier to get back to stock...


The gray boxes are the capacitors. The one on the bottom right seems to be in the right place, with the right value, to be the normal channel coupling capacitor. There's no room to wedge a lead underneath them, and I'd rather not tack it on the back. I did a quick check in my parts bag. I've got my .022u 630v cap ready for this.

If only I could see under the V2A plate resistor. That looks like another capacitor, and could well be the V2A .68u cathode bypass. If that is so, then I may hold off on the mod for a while if not indefintely. From Johan Segeborn's "All you need is ONE Marshall Amp!" video, that bypass cap gives a non-master-volume Marshall quite a bit of power and cut, and I might actually need the parallel normal channel to get some bottom back. Between the DiMarzio X2N in my number-one Les Paul, and a Turbo Rat clone I assembled (ordered its enclosure with extra holes for LEDs to light up as I play), I probably have enough gain.


----------



## benoa

Michael Roe said:


> The DSL, at least with the Ultra ch, is a whole other animal. I could probably, with the right pedals, nail that DSL Ultra ch tone with the SV though. The SV isn't going to replace my DSL.
> I can see myself being completely content with a DSL and an SV. I don't see myself wanting the 800 or Jubilee. I think with a DSL/SV combo I got it all covered now.



I think you just answered my question.

All the videos of the SC vs SV are giving the edge to the 800 mini but I can get pretty close to this with my DSL50.

However, that sparkly plexi sound, nope. I think the 2 would make a great combination as you said. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Solid State

paul hancher said:


> i am sure these are great amps, but at the price points i am seeing on ebay currently ($1500 for combo, $1300 for the head) and given that these are pcb amps, what’s the difference these and origins to justify 2x the price except where they are manufactured? and a standby switch?
> 
> don’t see or hear anything else myself. think i will just keep playing my origin 50h. cannot justify the price on these. maybe if they were hand wired.



The Guitar Center I went to had the Origin 50, Studio Vintage, and Studio classic all in the same corner. Play them all before you decide. I'm a total Yngwie head so I expected to come home with the Vintage but ended up with the Classic. The Origin was cool sounding too though not as distinctive as the other two. I recognized the sound of the Studio amps instantly. The cabs were not worth the price but that Vintage 2X12 is gorgeous looking. Farty as hell if you crank the bass.


----------



## Fender

DesolationBlvd said:


> The gray boxes are the capacitors. The one on the bottom right seems to be in the right place, with the right value, to be the normal channel coupling capacitor. There's no room to wedge a lead underneath them, and I'd rather not tack it on the back. I did a quick check in my parts bag. I've got my .022u 630v cap ready for this.


ouch I did not notice it was one of those.


----------



## Ufoscorpion

Just as suspected , built the same way as a £300 Bugera .


----------



## Fender

but sounds way better (or at least as many people want it to sound)


----------



## 2203xman

It looks beautiful! Congrats,please give us some clips!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Does anyone else think that the introduction to this whole Studio Vintage / Studio Classic line-up was well executed by Marshall?

For several decades, consumers ranted about wanting a lower wattage version of a JCM800 , and Plexi... 

Then out of no where, Marshall delivers.

No warning, no rumors, no leaks.....

Then all of a sudden, Marshall finally delivers what weve been asking for, and dealers already had them in stock???

Anybody else find that odd?

How did this all go down, without any advance notice or leaks?

Job well done Marshall....Jim would be proud!

Like if you agree!


----------



## paul hancher

Mike, thanks for your input. i will admit that i have not played or heard a sv in person, but i have watched videos of both the sv and origin and do not hear a difference worth double the price of the origin. money is an object to me and unfortunately i have none at the moment after purchasing the origin 50h, a 1-12 cab for it and a p-90 melody maker.

enjoy your new amp(s). i know i am.


----------



## Mystic38

The V type is a "polite" V30.. so no, it does not sound like a GB at all, but it does sound good.. particularly if you are one of the "i hate v30" crowd but want more mids..



tonewheelz said:


> I have a 1987XL and 1936 cab (2x12") loaded with Greenbacks. I love the sound to bits and play it through a Fryette Power Station 2. I'm looking at this amp simply for the smaller physical size. I see the matching cab (I like the smaller footprint of the vertical) comes with 2x12" type V celestions.
> 
> Can someone help me better understand the difference between the type V speakers and the Greenbacks I got? Can I get the same sound I'm getting now from my current setup? Thanks!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> I won't knock on the Origin but if they were side by side and I was going to take one home (money no object) to me, it is a no-brainer. I love the "plexi" tone. TBH, the SV sounds like what I'd hoped the Origin would have been. I really don't want to start a Origin bashing thing  For the money, and with the right pedals the Origin does it's thing well. The SV sounds like a plexi. Exactly what you would think. The Origin sounds somewhat like a plexi and definitely holds it's own for that vibe. If somebody wanted to get into that plexi vibe for cheap than the Origin is a winner. If you want that authentic plexi tone than the SV is going to be hard to beat. At the end of the day, I will most likely sell my Origin now.


This is what keeps the used market rolling, new stuff comes out and old stuff gets sold!


----------



## BftGibson

Mystic38 said:


> The V type is a "polite" V30.. so no, it does not sound like a GB at all, but it does sound good.. particularly if you are one of the "i hate v30" crowd but want more mids..


i give the V type a great rating..if you are stuck looking for an all arounder..sure does accomplish it..have it in a few cabs and have used it live and studio...it just works with marshall


----------



## Buzzard

pedecamp said:


> This is what keeps the used market rolling, new stuff comes out and old stuff gets sold!


That's how i get most of my amps lol', so I will scoop up a 1987x for cheap and work with that. $1300 is still alot to me and comes real close to other plexi style amps with more features.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Buzzard said:


> That's how i get most of my amps lol', so I will scoop up a 1987x for cheap and work with that. $1300 is still alot to me and comes real close to other plexi style amps with more features.


Yes it is expensive, thats why I buy from stores with return policies, it will have to be as good as my 2204 otherwise I wont keep it. I have the real deal to compare it to.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Yes it is expensive, thats why I buy from stores with return policies, it will have to be as good as my 2204 otherwise I wont keep it. I have the real deal to compare it to.


That's where I come in, lightly used and open box are my favorites.


----------



## K2JLX

Happy days, it came today, glamour pic on top of the 800. Now onto making my ears ring.


----------



## slagg

Boy,that looks nice


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> Happy days, it came today, glamour pic on top of the 800. Now onto making my ears ring.


Sexy! Enjoy


----------



## Steelerd

Very cool info regards the origin/SV differences looking forward to going to check the SV out


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

K2JLX said:


> Happy days, it came today, glamour pic on top of the 800. Now onto making my ears ring.


HNAD congratulations that thing just screams play me, crank me, the ear ringing shall now commence! Cheers Mitch


----------



## benoa

@K2JLX Congratz! And nice photo.


----------



## Fender

how come no manufacturer ever came with a nicer looking headshell than those plexy-type heads ? there is no better looking amp than those JTM45/1959/1987/SV20H etc.


----------



## K2JLX

Update: Tuned up, plugged my board into the loop and tweaked the loudness on ch 1 and 2 and eq to taste. I’m running it through a 1960bx 4x12 with English greenbacks. First impressions the amp is loud, even at 5 watts which I had it in, sustain for days. The tone is articulate, defined and if you suck everyone will know you suck louder and with more definition. 

It’s 100% got that plexi sound you’ve heard on countless records, think Paul Kossoff. Again Marshall hit it out of the park, the city and perhaps even the zip code with this magnificent little beast, could type more but I’m going back to playing!


----------



## Michael Roe

A quick vid comparing the Origin 20H with the SV20H.


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> if you suck everyone will know you suck louder and with more definition.


Quote of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> A quick vid comparing the Origin 20H with the SV20H.



The SV sounds better.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Fender said:


> how come no manufacturer ever came with a nicer looking headshell than those plexy-type heads ? there is no better looking amp than those JTM45/1959/1987/SV20H etc.


Yeah I like the JMP look over the modern Marshall head case.


----------



## Del Rei

K2JLX said:


> Happy days, it came today, glamour pic on top of the 800. Now onto making my ears ring.



I almost have orgasm watching these pics.
Only me?


----------



## K2JLX

Del Rei said:


> I almost have orgasm watching these pics.
> Only me?



So an Eyegasm?


----------



## DesolationBlvd

pedecamp said:


> Yeah I like the JMP look over the modern Marshall head case.


The JMP cabinet also doesn't look funny on a wider cabinet, unlike the JCM800 and later look. Not a fan of the official cabinets and a custom cabinet got rather pricey.

Also, I realized the jumper cable hanging off the four-hole amps for blending also adds a little visual touch. The same reason I keep my Korg MS-20 despite rarely playing it, it just looks so cool patched up with cables.


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> A quick vid comparing the Origin 20H with the SV20H.



up the highs in the origin should be close maybe?


----------



## benoa

pedecamp said:


> The SV sounds better.



Same here. You are the first video in which I really like the SV very much. Thanks @Michael Roe 

And you seem to have a bunch of nice other Marshall amps! BTW no rush but when you get the time, a DSL vs SV using the same cab would be nice. Just to hear what I am missing.


----------



## tce63

K2JLX said:


> Happy days, it came today, glamour pic on top of the 800. Now onto making my ears ring.


 Lokks great, i hope mine will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## K2JLX

tce63 said:


> Lokks great, i hope mine will arrive tomorrow.


 
Fingers crossed. Glad I snagged mine before Sweetwater sold out, sort of an impulse purchase.


----------



## ken361

what preamp tubes are in the SV?


----------



## K2JLX

I haven’t opened mine up, but they look Chinese. The output tubes are most definitely JJ EL34IIs.


----------



## Mystic38

Thats me!

truly lusting after this amp



K2JLX said:


> The tone is articulate, defined and if you suck everyone will know you suck louder and with more definition.


----------



## Michael Roe

Fender clean, nah....BS!
Plexi clean is orgasmic 
No verb or chorus just in the room...………………………..


----------



## ken361

K2JLX said:


> I haven’t opened mine up, but they look Chinese. The output tubes are most definitely JJ EL34IIs.


the Origin has a JJ v1 and chinese v2 v3 there kinda dull, I use 2 tungsol then the JJ in the PI it blooms better and palm mutes better.


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> the Origin has a JJ v1 and chinese v2 v3 there kinda dull, I use 2 tungsol then the JJ in the PI it blooms better and palm mutes better.



I’ll probably end up swapping the ‘66 I-63 Mullard I have currently in the Ori50h V1 into the V1 of this amp.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

K2JLX said:


> Update: Tuned up, plugged my board into the loop and tweaked the loudness on ch 1 and 2 and eq to taste. I’m running it through a 1960bx 4x12 with English greenbacks. First impressions the amp is loud, even at 5 watts which I had it in, sustain for days. The tone is articulate, defined and if you suck everyone will know you suck louder and with more definition.
> 
> It’s 100% got that plexi sound you’ve heard on countless records, think Paul Kossoff. Again Marshall hit it out of the park, the city and perhaps even the zip code with this magnificent little beast, could type more but I’m going back to playing!



I may suck but at least I'll sound damned awesome whilst doing so!


----------



## Michael Roe

Another clip in 5 watt mode in the room with some pedals.


----------



## Chris4189

I’m getting ready off load a class 5 MKII combo a 2466 and a few other amps and I’ve been eyeballing one of these heads and matching slant cab but here is my question:
I’ve got an unmolested metal panel ‘72 super lead that sounds really good! That I push through a 1960 4x12.

The head has a larmar ppmiv that I leave at noon and a hotplate that I use to knock it down a few dB.

Bedroom volume is not a concern for me. I live out in the country and if I want to play late at night I knock the larmar way down.

So I’m torn how much the studio vintage will give me over my current setup? If anything?


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Hearing the Origin / Studio Vintage comparison, the Origin gets in the neighborhood. I see the master on the Origin isn't dimed. I don't know why they seem to have put a pre-phase inverter master volume on the Origin, if it was post-phase, it would give a much better impression of the Plexi tone at less than "loud".

But the Studio Vintage just gave more of everything. I'm not going to settle for the Origin.

EDIT TO ADD: In the pedal-boosted video, I preferred the EP booster over the Tube Screamer. Way too hairy in the mids with the Tube Screamer, I'd almost need a graphic EQ in the FX loop to sculpt it, the same way a Mesa Boogie Mark series amp gets its famous tone. I'll save my Tube Screamer for the Vibro-Champ.


----------



## SlyStrat

The Studio Vintage arrived today and I'm comparing against my Origin 50.
Celestion Redbacks are my speakers.
I'm starting to prefer the SV more.
The SV is too loud to get the distortion and sustain I want so I'm using a Barber Direct Drive Compact OD pedal. (Stratocaster)
I have the Barber at the highest gain it can give.
Was jamming with this clip and very I'm close in tone.
Its a crappy video but I like it.
Make sure you check out the licks at 5:08.

Trower from '73-now is the tone I prefer. And his style of soloing.


----------



## benoa

@Michael Roe Great videos. Love that clean.

In the second video, am I wrong but you are now boosting with a TS? Thanks for all those videos. If you get tired, send me that SV head!  Rock on!


----------



## Michael Roe

benoa said:


> @Michael Roe Great videos. Love that clean.
> 
> In the second video, am I wrong but you are now boosting with a TS? Thanks for all those videos. If you get tired, send me that SV head!  Rock on!


Thanks man!
Yes, during the vid I turn it on. The beginning is just straight into the amp. I forgot to put the caption in that vid to say when what pedal was on or off. I actually say it but it may be hard to hear.
Edit: Wait, are you talking about the clean vid? On that one I have the EP Booster on the entire time.


----------



## benoa

@Michael Roe Again, you answered all my questions! 

Can you make one with clean only, no boost, nothing... Guitar+cable+amp?


----------



## jmp45

Fender said:


> how come no manufacturer ever came with a nicer looking headshell than those plexy-type heads ? there is no better looking amp than those JTM45/1959/1987/SV20H etc.



+1, an iconic classic, simple, all you need. When I see a Marshall four holer I know there is going to be good tone, power and ringing ears.


----------



## chiliphil1

Chris4189 said:


> I’m getting ready off load a class 5 MKII combo a 2466 and a few other amps and I’ve been eyeballing one of these heads and matching slant cab but here is my question:
> I’ve got an unmolested metal panel ‘72 super lead that sounds really good! That I push through a 1960 4x12.
> 
> The head has a larmar ppmiv that I leave at noon and a hotplate that I use to knock it down a few dB.
> 
> Bedroom volume is not a concern for me. I live out in the country and if I want to play late at night I knock the larmar way down.
> 
> So I’m torn how much the studio vintage will give me over my current setup? If anything?



I sent you a pm.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> unfortunately we do not have the same generous return policy in Sweden, so if you buy it in a store you got to keep it, If the amplifier is not faulty.



No return policy at all??!!


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> A quick vid comparing the Origin 20H with the SV20H.




To me the Vintage sounds a bit crispier and more cutting, also the high end seems more defined. But they do sound similar,....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chris4189 said:


> I’m getting ready off load a class 5 MKII combo a 2466 and a few other amps and I’ve been eyeballing one of these heads and matching slant cab but here is my question:
> I’ve got an unmolested metal panel ‘72 super lead that sounds really good! That I push through a 1960 4x12.
> 
> The head has a larmar ppmiv that I leave at noon and a hotplate that I use to knock it down a few dB.
> 
> Bedroom volume is not a concern for me. I live out in the country and if I want to play late at night I knock the larmar way down.
> 
> So I’m torn how much the studio vintage will give me over my current setup? If anything?


The best approach, at least if it were me, would be to buy one and compare the two. If you occasionally like cranking your 50 or 100 watt amp up (like I do), don't expect that same level of punch from a 20w amp. There's a noticable difference, even between a 50w and 100w amp. If you only play your SL at low volumes, the SV20 would probably be a good alternative.


----------



## johan.b

Apparently only a small number of amps came to Sweden, so I'll have to wait. .
... but I'm already planning a common cathode mod to make the bright channel more like a Super bass. . really simple...bright channel a little bit fatter and channel volumes will interact without link...
.... up to 8 weeks...
J


----------



## SGFA

Michael Roe said:


> A quick vid comparing the Origin 20H with the SV20H.



Thanks so much!

Well, it has to be said that the Origin is not far away, at list in a You Tube Vide. What is your opinion in person comparing the 2?


----------



## Michael Roe

SGFA said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Well, it has to be said that the Origin is not far away, at list in a You Tube Vide. What is your opinion in person comparing the 2?


I notice more of a difference in the room. Playing a plexi is an experience. Not just the sound but the interaction, dynamics and feel is just something you have to experience. 
I guess another way to explain the difference is that the Origin feels more like an amp sim and the SV is the real deal. Recorded you could probably get very close but, live there is a definitive and noticeable difference.


----------



## SGFA

Michael Roe said:


> I notice more of a difference in the room. Playing a plexi is an experience. Not just the sound but the interaction, dynamics and feel is just something you have to experience.
> I guess another way to explain the difference is that the Origin feels more like an amp sim and the SV is the real deal. Recorded you could probably get very close but, live there is a definitive and noticeable difference.


Very well explained!


----------



## kustombob

The Orgin sounds good and what a great sound for the price. But the new plexi has more definition ' clarity' and to me a tad brighter. Just a killer sound. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chris4189

marshallmellowed said:


> The best approach, at least if it were me, would be to buy one and compare the two. If you occasionally like cranking your 50 or 100 watt amp up (like I do), don't expect that same level of punch from a 20w amp. There's a noticable difference, even between a 50w and 100w amp. If you only play your SL at low volumes, the SV20 would probably be a good alternative.



My ‘72 is a 100 watt. I play it somewhat cranked I guess all the time. Depending on what I’m playing, I’ll have the volume on anywhere from 4-10 (I don’t jumper) and the larmar running at noon so it moving air and then I’ll knock 4 to 8 dB off with the hotplate.

Low volume is what Was attracting me To it but again I just don’t know if it going to give me anything any better then what i got now because 99% of the time I’m running the 1959 as described above.


----------



## Buzzard

keep the 72' imo. unless you need a smaller gigging amp.You'll miss it.


----------



## EndGame00

The Plexi sounds beefier in the mid-range than the Origin... Me like.


----------



## SlyStrat

To my ears the SV sounded way better after playing a couple hours.
It broke in some. Seemed to open up, feel got better, more musical, more 3D.
The smell changed too. Like it was cooking.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SlyStrat said:


> To my ears the SV sounded way better after playing a couple hours.
> It broke in some. Seemed to open up, feel got better, more musical, more 3D.
> The smell changed too. Like it was cooking.


Ahhh yeaa, I do recall my origin doing the same, keep cooking her bro! And she will sing her heart out! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Del Rei

scozz said:


> No return policy at all??!!


Here in Brazil, you have 7 days to return, but only if you bought it online. If you buy in a physical store you have to keep it.

If there is any problem within the warranty time, they have 30 days to fix it. If they can’t fix in 30 days (you have to wait 30 days), you can get a new product, another product that cost same price, or money back.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> No return policy at all??!!



No sorry to say, bye online you have 30days, in store you got to keep it.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> No sorry to say, bye online you have 30days, in store you got to keep it.



Oh man, that sucks. That certainly puts the local guitar shops at a distinct disadvantage. 

Is this the case with all products?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Oh man, that sucks. That certainly puts the local guitar shops at a distinct disadvantage.
> 
> Is this the case with all products?



No it is depending of the company rules, but so far i knows all music stores have the same policy, i maybe wrong but i don´t think so.

But i like to have my local shop 300 meter from home, do i need anything or have a problem, them help me out with good service, so i like to support them


----------



## slagg

Fender said:


> there are PPIMV which don't use a dual gang pot ?



Yes,"Crossline" master volume 2 lugs on a 1meg pot.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chris4189 said:


> My ‘72 is a 100 watt. I play it somewhat cranked I guess all the time. Depending on what I’m playing, I’ll have the volume on anywhere from 4-10 (I don’t jumper) and the larmar running at noon so it moving air and then I’ll knock 4 to 8 dB off with the hotplate.
> 
> Low volume is what Was attracting me To it but again I just don’t know if it going to give me anything any better then what i got now because 99% of the time I’m running the 1959 as described above.



I have only 50w and 100w amps (and one JTM45), and I gravitate towards the 100w amps for their punch. If I had one of these new studio amps, I'd probably play through it occasionally, but that would probably be it. For low volume playing, I always use my Axe Fx II through a full range cab (fills the room at low volume). I also think my "LOUD" Marshall's sound pretty good at low volume through a Power Brake, but I usually play through the Marshall's for the "Holy crap!" factor.


----------



## SlyStrat

I owned many 50 and 100 watt Marshalls and used attenuator or PPIMV to get the volume down. Not any more.
Its a personal opinion but I think attenuators and PPIMV sucks.
This SV is giving me better tone.


----------



## chiliphil1

marshallmellowed said:


> I usually play through the Marshall's for the "Holy crap!" factor.



And that is the part I was missing about it when I was a kid. Now I crave that kick in the face that nothing else will give you.


----------



## scozz

SlyStrat said:


> I owned many 50 and 100 watt Marshalls and used attenuator or PPIMV to get the volume down. Not any more.
> Its a personal opinion but I think attenuators and PPIMV sucks.
> This SV is giving me better tone.



I’m finding the same thing with my Classic Studio, it sounds great at low volume, I’m impressed.

It also sounds great in the 5 watt mode, no loss in tone really at all, maybe a very slight loss on the low end, and I mean slight, but not anything to be concerned about.

No way these new Studio amps are pentode/triode!


----------



## doomsdaymachine

Mine will be here tomorrow. Will I get some decent higher gain at lower volumes with an OD? I've got an Airis Effects Savage Drive, and EP Booster. I'll probably run both!


----------



## scozz

doomsdaymachine said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow. Will I get some decent higher gain at lower volumes with an OD? I've got an Airis Effects Savage Drive, and EP Booster. I'll probably run both!



You will definitely need an OD pedal for high gain tones. Even at that, I don’t know if you’ll get the high gain tones you’re looking for. 

This is NOT a high gain amp!!


----------



## Del Rei

Hey... does any SV20H had that pop issue when using pedal in loop? 

There were 2 SC20H cases reported of it in the other topic.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SlyStrat said:


> I owned many 50 and 100 watt Marshalls and used attenuator or PPIMV to get the volume down. Not any more.
> Its a personal opinion but I think attenuators and PPIMV sucks.
> This SV is giving me better tone.


Sounds like you made the right choice, given your bad experiences. I've been perfectly happy with my Power Brake and Weber attenuators.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Less than 36 hours until I can make it to Guitar Center to see if the SV20H is still there before I meet to buy the 1966A. But if it sells in the meantime, I will have to reconsider. For the same price, there's an old 4010 in a head cabinet on Reverb that would be of the right width to fit on the 1965/1966.

If I do get the SV20H, whether or not I mod it all depends on the FX loop. If the loop is good, then I'm putting my Carbon Copy in the loop set as a pseudo-reverb, maybe getting a tremolo pedal down the road since there were some Plexis out there with tremolo. If the loop goes pop, then out it goes, and in goes the PPIMV and OWM while I've got my soldering iron out.


----------



## johan.b

"... she said you just got lucky..."



...."just a few more hours, and I'll be back home with you..."
J


----------



## tce63

johan.b said:


> "... she said you just got lucky..."
> View attachment 54526
> 
> 
> ...."just a few more hours, and I'll be back home with you..."
> J



HNAD, Congrats !


----------



## Jakeboy

Damn...happy NAD indeed. I need one of these....


----------



## johan.b

.. let's hear a forum..."...aaaahhh...." for these cuties..


... if you don't hear from me for a few hours... I'm busy..sorry to be rubbing it in...
J


----------



## SlyStrat

So it fits on a 1912 cab....


----------



## tce63

johan.b said:


> .. let's hear a forum..."...aaaahhh...." for these cuties..
> View attachment 54530
> 
> ... if you don't hear from me for a few hours... I'm busy..sorry to be rubbing it in...
> J



Looks fantastic, what do you have for elements in the 1912 ?


----------



## johan.b

tce63 said:


> Looks fantastic, what do you have for elements in the 1912 ?


I've got an 80's g12t75 in there...
And the amp is glorious..
As anyone who played a plexi knows, a lot of the magic comes from sheer sound pressure.. obviously, being low power, you get less power, but the sound is there all the way...
I got the 1912 for when I need to keep level down, and from experience, I think in 20 watt mode, using the 1912, it'll be prefect for the small bar gig.
5 watt/1912 is party-loud in my small man cave
I'm guessing 5 watt in a 4x12(I have a few of those spread around town) and tight room, good for rehearsal and roughly the same as 20 watt/1×12
and 20 watt/4×12 will be loud stage.... at least by modern standards..
I don't have one, but I'm guessing a 2x12 and 20 watt would be optimal setup, perfect every time, gigging and rehearsal.... if you're an exclusive "at home" player, I think the 1x10 combo is the way to go
J


----------



## JohnH

johan.b said:


> .. let's hear a forum..."...aaaahhh...." for these cuties..
> View attachment 54530
> 
> ... if you don't hear from me for a few hours... I'm busy..sorry to be rubbing it in...
> J



Hey! All of a sudden there's a Marshall amp that fits on a Marshall 1912!


----------



## kustombob

What scale would you use to judge gain. Hendix ' Zepplin' ZZ TOP' Areosmith' low gain'. 80's metal like Priest ' Saxon' Maiden' Medium gain or high gain. Is their a medium gain. Thanks


----------



## Chris4189

Are these cathode or fixed bias?


----------



## K2JLX

Chris4189 said:


> Are these cathode or fixed bias?



Cathode.


----------



## Fender

johan.b said:


> .. let's hear a forum..."...aaaahhh...." for these cuties..
> View attachment 54530
> 
> ... if you don't hear from me for a few hours... I'm busy..sorry to be rubbing it in...
> J


It’s the exact same width as the 1912 ? Good to know


----------



## johan.b

Fender said:


> It’s the exact same width as the 1912 ? Good to know


It's not exactly the same with, the head is about half a centimeter or 1/4inch wider, but you don't notice it unless you stare at it straight on..


----------



## johan.b

….and it sounds amazing...they've done a great job on recreating that nmv sound...add a ts9/sd1 for anything 80's and onwards...a RAT or a ds1 for motley crew or anything 80's L.A. have'nt tried an OCD yet, i usually find that one too smooth…
j


----------



## Jakeboy

Marshall will sell as many of these tha they make. Finally.
I need to sell my Blonde Bassman and buy one of these.

How are the cleans? Do they do the big fat Plexi cleans?


----------



## Guitardave

I’ve currently got a Friedman Runt 20 with matching 1x12 cab at the moment, but i’m really liking the look and sound of these Studio Vintage plexi’s... Anyone compared the two? I’m guessing I would need an attenuator to run the Vintage into distortion sounds at home? Any thoughts welcome!


----------



## EndGame00

There’s a gutshot video of the Studio Vintage on youtube and there’s no bias pot inside... all PCB circuit like a DSL.


----------



## K2JLX

EndGame00 said:


> There’s a gutshot video of the Studio Vintage on youtube and there’s no bias pot inside... all PCB circuit like a DSL.



Yup, Cathode biased so any matched pair should do, if one wishes to experiment.


----------



## Buzzard

K2JLX said:


> Yup, Cathode biased so any matched pair should do, if one wishes to experiment.


I like to have that ability. Another plus for me.


----------



## texhex

And I think this sounds great! Start at 1:51.


----------



## benoa

Another video, the one from MF above, in which the mini 800 sounds so damn fine. OMG!


----------



## Michael Roe

Had some fun with my SV today. I have had this TC Electronic G-System for a few years. I have never really used it to it's full potential, mostly as just a midi footswitch for my JMP-1 preamp and just a little chorus & verb. So, I got to thinking....what if I put the SV's preamp in one of the 5 programmable loops of the G? Works great! I can put my drive pedals in loops as well and now have several presets with the pedals on or off. Awesome! Ok,...…………..Add my JMP-1 preamp in a loop as well? Will have to try it out.
This could get fun if it works out.


----------



## chiliphil1

texhex said:


>




The chord strumming in the beginning is literally the worst that I have heard these amps sound. The rest of the video wasn’t bad though.


----------



## texhex

chiliphil1 said:


> The chord strumming in the beginning is literally the worst that I have heard these amps sound. The rest of the video wasn’t bad though.



Yeah it’s a little raw 

Both those amps sound really good in the Musicians Friend vid. I’m really digging the SV. Wow!


----------



## chiliphil1

texhex said:


> Yeah it’s a little raw
> 
> Both those amps sound really good in the Musicians Friend vid. I’m really digging the SV. Wow!



I agree, they sound amazing. I wish that they were in my budget, I will absolutely have one of each eventually.


----------



## texhex

chiliphil1 said:


> I agree, they sound amazing. I wish that they were in my budget, I will absolutely have one of each eventually.



These will be killer used amps. 4-5 years out they will be a steal.


----------



## Georgiatec

chiliphil1 said:


> The chord strumming in the beginning is literally the worst that I have heard these amps sound. The rest of the video wasn’t bad though.


I'm guessing the recorder wasn't that hot. That is Dan Hawkins from The Darkness. Responsible for some of the best Marshall tones in the last 15 years. You could tell when Dan moved about the sound changed. Always a sign that the guy videoing is stood in the wrong place.


----------



## K2JLX

So I dialed the high treble volume to max, normal to 3 in 20 watt mode (channels jumped) and played some Judas Priest riffs through a 4x12. This amp delivers the goods, the sound pressure goes through you and thumps you in the chest. It’s expensive yes, but you forget that when you play.

My ears ring!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

K2JLX said:


> So I dialed the high treble volume to max, normal to 3 in 20 watt mode (channels jumped) and played some Judas Priest riffs through a 4x12. This amp delivers the goods, the sound pressure goes through you and thumps you in the chest. It’s expensive yes, but you forget that when you play.
> 
> My ears ring!


That’s a great way to express the tones you’re getting, plus it looks as if you have a nice plethora of tones sitting their with the new 20 watt ! Cheers to all you can get with your new family member! Mitch


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> So I dialed the high treble volume to max, normal to 3 in 20 watt mode (channels jumped) and played some Judas Priest riffs through a 4x12. This amp delivers the goods, the sound pressure goes through you and thumps you in the chest. It’s expensive yes, but you forget that when you play.
> 
> My ears ring!


You need at least 3 more Marshall cabs! Your neighbors would never be able to hear that!
Congrats man!


----------



## DaDoc

I want one. 

I've been looking for a low-wattage Marshall head to use for small club gigs, and was looking at the 2061-style reissues. Still kind of on the fence about that one, since the 2061's are hand-wired and have the same wattage, and I imagine the Studio Vintage has one of those printed circuitboards. But so far I'm hearing nothing but good stuff about them. One thing I do want is to be able to jumper the channels.

I picked up one of those cheap Marshall 2X12 cabs they put out a few years back that everyone hated, but I bought it for next to nothing. I'm pretty sure whatever head I wind up getting will do well through it, it actually sounds pretty darned good and will be easy to carry since it's super light. And for clean tones I have a Fender Deluxe Reverb '65 reissue that sounds great!

I'm not all that worried about pushing the amp's volume since I get most of my distortion from my pedalboard anyhoo.


----------



## DaDoc

JohnH said:


> So with this amp, you have 20w and 5w modes built in. If you also had a purpose designed attenuator with two switched settings: -3db and -12db (and -15db together), you could tune this amp to each of the following:
> 20, 10, 5, 2.5, 1.25, 0.6 0.3 and 0.15W, ie, up to -21db relative to 20W full power, in small 3db increments. That wouldn't be a complicated project either, to design nor to build.
> 
> What speaker Ohms does the combo come with? the manual doesn't seem to say.



I was wondering about the Ohm thingie myself..It would be nice if it was switchable like the big boys are.


----------



## SlyStrat

The SV blows away the 2061x.
Believe me.


----------



## slagg

SlyStrat said:


> The SV blows away the 2061x.
> Believe me.


A horse of a different color


----------



## SlyStrat

Getting my favorite type of tone with both channel volumes on 8.


----------



## Emiel

SlyStrat said:


> The SV blows away the 2061x.
> Believe me.



Would you like to elaborate? Would love to hear more about a comparison between the two.


----------



## SlyStrat

The SV sounds way more like a plexi.
It has more power, bigger/thicker notes, more articulate with gain, better everything.
To my ears the 2061x is anemic in comparison. Hand wired doesnt mean better tone.


----------



## SlyStrat

A Tung Sol 12AX7 in V1 sounds way better than the stock tube. More balanced string to string, more 3D, not dull and muddy, cuts through better. Like taking a blanket off.


----------



## johan.b

.. just an interesting little observation... the panel window on the sv20h is exactly the same size as the panel window on my 50 watt plexi clone... so if someone wanted to, I'm sure they could fit the chassis into a bigger headbox. .. or the other way around...it estetic call for it, that is..
J


----------



## Medronio

Michael Roe said:


> So, the SV has 4 ohm jacks, hum what to do?
> Oh yeah, run it in to both the 2061Cx and the Bogner 2x12, 4 creambacks……………………………..
> My ears are ringing now! In 20 watt mode, there it is!
> "Holy bajebus mother of god!!!!!
> Tone & Mojo!!!!!
> Marshall is going to sell loads of these amps!



This is what i wanted to hear 
Yeah thank you


----------



## johan.b

Get yours today... once Johan Segeborn gets a hold of one of these and make a video, they will be on backorder for foreseeable time...


----------



## Buzzard

Why,is they’re a demand for generic sounding amps ?lol. Every amp he gets his hands on sounds the same the way he either eq’s Them or plays. Imo


----------



## Nik Henville

Buzzard said:


> Why,is they’re a demand for generic sounding amps ?lol. Every amp he gets his hands on sounds the same the way he either eq’s Them or plays. Imo



A square-wave is a square-wave.
.
.


----------



## Guitardave

SlyStrat said:


> Getting my favorite type of tone with both channel volumes on 8.



How loud is that? Are you using an attenuator?


----------



## SlyStrat

"Band" loud but not ear bleeding. I use a small Clear Sonic shield to deflect some sound.
I gave up on attenuators. They only retain good tone at -3db.


----------



## K2JLX

All these complaints about popping in the loop when you turn on/off a pedal: I didn’t have that issue, mine pops with two pedals in the front of amp. My chain there is. Compressor->od/boost->vibe

Doesn’t do it on my 2203 plugged in the same way. Any ideas ?

Edit. It’s the bogner Lagrange and bbe soul vibe that pop. Both are true bypass: the boss compressor is silent on switch on/off.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Buzzard said:


> Why,is they’re a demand for generic sounding amps ?lol. Every amp he gets his hands on sounds the same the way he either eq’s Them or plays. Imo


But Segeborn says "So, let's go", before he plays the same riffs, over and over. No one else is doing that.


----------



## marshallmellowed

K2JLX said:


> All these complaints about popping in the loop when you turn on/off a pedal: I didn’t have that issue, mine pops with two pedals in the front of amp. My chain there is. Compressor->od/boost->vibe
> 
> Doesn’t do it on my 2203 plugged in the same way. Any ideas ?
> 
> Edit. It’s the bogner Lagrange and bbe soul vibe that pop. Both are true bypass: the boss compressor is silent on switch on/off.


I would guess the input circuitry in the 2 amps is different in some way.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, the 2203 has a better loop.



2203 had no loop!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Springfield Scooter said:


> 2203 had no loop!


I was actually referring to the 2203 reissue. When I re-read his post, I think he was actually referencing popping/no popping on pedals placed in front of the amp(s). Either way, I have no popping issues with the loop in my 2203x, so let's just say the loop in the 2203x (2203 reissue) is apparently a better designed loop than what they're using in the Studio amps.


----------



## Guitardave

SlyStrat said:


> "Band" loud but not ear bleeding. I use a small Clear Sonic shield to deflect some sound.
> I gave up on attenuators. They only retain good tone at -3db.



I’m wondering if it’s useable as a home amp? I guess without an attenuator I’d be having to use pedals to get any decent drive tones out of it, which kind of defeats the purpose :-/


----------



## rich88uk

Guitardave said:


> I’m wondering if it’s useable as a home amp? I guess without an attenuator I’d be having to use pedals to get any decent drive tones out of it, which kind of defeats the purpose :-/



Depends how loud you can have it at home. Even in the 5 watt mode, cranked it will still be loud.


----------



## SlyStrat

Guitardave said:


> I’m wondering if it’s useable as a home amp? I guess without an attenuator I’d be having to use pedals to get any decent drive tones out of it, which kind of defeats the purpose :-/


 Defeats the purpose??? Its not made for a bedroom amp. But its way more useable than a 50 or 100 watt amp.
Just buy a small power solid state amp for bedroom.


----------



## Guitardave

SlyStrat said:


> Defeats the purpose??? Its not made for a bedroom amp. But its way more useable than a 50 or 100 watt amp.
> Just buy a small power solid state amp for bedroom.



I’ve got a Friedman Runt at the moment which has got a really good master volume so sounds great at home. I guess this new Studio Vintage isn’t really going to suit me from what’s being said. I was kind of hoping an attenuator wouldn’t alter the tone so much :-/


----------



## Mystic38

while it is fair to say that the tone of any low gain amp relies on power tube distortion, you could at least try putting a true clean boost such as the Dunlop MC401 in front of the amp and then a volume/attenuator in the loop. You will then get the pre-amp to distort but run the power section pretty clean.



Guitardave said:


> I’ve got a Friedman Runt at the moment which has got a really good master volume so sounds great at home. I guess this new Studio Vintage isn’t really going to suit me from what’s being said. I was kind of hoping an attenuator wouldn’t alter the tone so much :-/


----------



## Guitardave

Mystic38 said:


> while it is fair to say that the tone of any low gain amp relies on power tube distortion, you could at least try putting a true clean boost such as the Dunlop MC401 in front of the amp and then a volume/attenuator in the loop. You will then get the pre-amp to distort but run the power section pretty clean.



Rather than running an attenuator after the power amp between the head and cab?


----------



## Buzzard

Anyone know if the 5w setting sounds good for micing in smaller clubs?


----------



## tce63

Buzzard said:


> Anyone know if the 5w setting sounds good for micing in smaller clubs?




I haven´t got mine yet but i have the Mini 2525C and it works great without micing in smaller clubs in 5w mode, i run it with a Betabuddy and a Maui LD 28. 
In a band situation i think i would go with 20w mode.


----------



## Mystic38

Sorry for the confusion, i didn't mean attenuator as in a power amp attenuator soaking away the Watts, I meant attenuator as in the case of a "volume control" .. so signal level rather than power level.. 

something like..

https://reverb.com/item/9672-carl-s...e_hiW-lmavWc0aAr9lEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&pla=1

or

https://www.americanmusical.com/Ite...O2XRjU0L6yY2p9O8sL6atARKUZzdDrRsaAnnQEALw_wcB

iirc these are both passive so if the fx loop is unbuffered, you may want a buffer in front of these to prevent tone suck



Guitardave said:


> Rather than running an attenuator after the power amp between the head and cab?


----------



## Medronio

Anybody compared the studio vintage to the 1987X?
Cost the same (new vs. used), and the sound?


----------



## Pageburst

I too would love a lower watt plexi and had considered a 2061 or 1974

The new Sv20h looks interesting. However, after viewing the gut shots, to me it looks cheaply made. I'm guessing the transformers are Asian sourced and not Drakes? Just based on perception, Marshall's earlier PCB amps and PCB amps from Friedman, Mesa etc., appear to be better made. But, I'm no expert so maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime in here

The Sv20h does sound good in clips, I just wouldn't want to be busy with issues. If I don't find a good vintage 2061 or 1974 I might give the Sv20h a try. That said, I wouldn't call a 2061 or 1974 anemic by any stretch of the imagination. 






SlyStrat said:


> The SV sounds way more like a plexi.
> It has more power, bigger/thicker notes, more articulate with gain, better everything.
> To my ears the 2061x is anemic in comparison. Hand wired doesnt mean better tone.


----------



## BowerR64

I wonder if that Michael R/T mod can be done to these?


----------



## SlyStrat

Medronio said:


> Anybody compared the studio vintage to the 1987X?
> Cost the same (new vs. used), and the sound?



The 1987X is a great amp but way louder than SV. I actually think the SV has better plexi tone.


----------



## SlyStrat

The 1974X has great tone but in the same room the SV will have more of everything. And the 1974X leans more to a Bluesbreaker type tone.


----------



## assaf110

Pageburst said:


> The new Sv20h looks interesting. However, after viewing the gut shots, to me it looks cheaply made. I'm guessing the transformers are Asian sourced and not Drakes? Just based on perception, Marshall's earlier PCB amps and PCB amps from Friedman, Mesa etc., appear to be better made.




Based on what? They (the pcb’s) look rock solid to me.


----------



## K2JLX

Bear in mind the Dagnall's present in the big Marshall amps are presently made in Malta, not as many think, England.


----------



## SlyStrat

The Marshall AFD, YJM, and JVM are built the same way inside. They actually look worse.


----------



## Vintagemod

[/QUOTE]

Love these amps and the tone. The 2266c on gets as close as ive heard. The g12c speakers help. The amp in the video may have alnicos but the vintage modern can get close and feels great to play. Not sure how you describe it, dynamic, reactive or whatever but you play off it. Just fun. I bet those 1974/73/58 and proper bluesbreakers are incedible to play.


----------



## SlyStrat

Got the 1x12 cab today and liking the V-Type speaker so far.
I love this amp.


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> Got the 1x12 cab today



That's the most beautiful thing, I've seen today.
Seriously!


----------



## Michael Roe

SlyStrat said:


> Got the 1x12 cab today and liking the V-Type speaker so far.
> I love this amp.


Looks good! Wow, you spent the $$$ on that 1x12. To me, they are way overpriced. So how would you compare that V-type speaker to other celestions?


----------



## SlyStrat

I was asked to give my opinion on the Gear Page and I'm posting it here too:

First I want you to know I'm not a rookie about tone or Marshall amps.
I have owned almost every model made. Over a 10 year period my friend and I tone tested everything.
Amps, speakers, tubes, guitars, speakers, pickups, pedals, etc., etc.
Most of that time we both were going for "big iron" tone and trying to get the volume down to a livable level.
We tried every attenuator. We tried PPIMV. To me attenuators cut too much "real" tone below -3db or so.
Same with PPIMV. If you think that type of tone is okay, then that's fine. I don't.
I gave up and sold all my Marshall's and ended up with two Origin 50's. I changed to using OD pedals to control
volume and distortion. To my ears the Origin 50 with a Barber Direct Drive Compact gets me the tone I want.
The Studio Vintage does it without a pedal or attenuator. With both volumes cranked to 8 I am getting authentic
plexi tone with reasonable volume level. Its "band" level, but that's how I practice and play. The feel is there too. This amp cranked makes me want to keep playing. Its lively and musical.
If I want bedroom level I'll use the OD pedal and sacrifice good tone.
I don't care how the SV is made inside. I care about tone and feel. The expensive Marshall AFD, YJM, and JVM look worse inside. Having a hand wired point to point amp does not give better tone. That's just cork sniffing.
I played Gibson's for years but have gone back to Fender Strat's. With a Strat I'm getting tone like this video. Its not the best clip, but it sounds like what I hear with a Strat. Robin Trower is my favorite for tone and playing style.
During my Gibson era I went for Kossoff with Free. Clapton with Cream and Bluesbreakers. Duane and Dickey. Angus Young with a SG.
I tried every Celestion and use Redbacks now. My favorite speaker.
To my ears replacing the stock JJ in V1 of the SV with a Tung Sol 12AX7 gives better tone.



Just some of the amps I've owned:


----------



## BftGibson

SlyStrat said:


> I was asked to give my opinion on the Gear Page and I'm posting it here too:
> 
> First I want you to know I'm not a rookie about tone or Marshall amps.
> I have owned almost every model made. Over a 10 year period my friend and I tone tested everything.
> Amps, speakers, tubes, guitars, speakers, pickups, pedals, etc., etc.
> Most of that time we both were going for "big iron" tone and trying to get the volume down to a livable level.
> We tried every attenuator. We tried PPIMV. To me attenuators cut too much "real" tone below -3db or so.
> Same with PPIMV. If you think that type of tone is okay, then that's fine. I don't.
> I gave up and sold all my Marshall's and ended up with two Origin 50's. I changed to using OD pedals to control
> volume and distortion. To my ears the Origin 50 with a Barber Direct Drive Compact gets me the tone I want.
> The Studio Vintage does it without a pedal or attenuator. With both volumes cranked to 8 I am getting authentic
> plexi tone with reasonable volume level. Its "band" level, but that's how I practice and play. The feel is there too. This amp cranked makes me want to keep playing. Its lively and musical.
> If I want bedroom level I'll use the OD pedal and sacrifice good tone.
> I don't care how the SV is made inside. I care about tone and feel. The expensive Marshall AFD, YJM, and JVM look worse inside. Having a hand wired point to point amp does not give better tone. That's just cork sniffing.
> I played Gibson's for years but have gone back to Fender Strat's. With a Strat I'm getting tone like this video. Its not the best clip, but it sounds like what I hear with a Strat. Robin Trower is my favorite for tone and playing style.
> During my Gibson era I went for Kossoff with Free. Clapton with Cream and Bluesbreakers. Duane and Dickey. Angus Young with a SG.
> I tried every Celestion and use Redbacks now. My favorite speaker.
> To my ears replacing the stock JJ in V1 of the SV with a Tung Sol 12AX7 gives better tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of the amps I've owned:



What i wanna know is how is that Glenlivet 12?


----------



## Michael Roe

SlyStrat said:


> This amp cranked makes me want to keep playing. Its lively and musical.


That is a very good description of the SV. I agree!


----------



## scozz

Guitardave said:


> I’m wondering if it’s useable as a home amp? I guess without an attenuator I’d be having to use pedals to get any decent drive tones out of it, which kind of defeats the purpose :-/



Just get a little volume box,....I’ve been using one with my Studio 800 since I bought it. I can play my Studio 800 dimed if I want and use my volume box to control how loud it is.

I play everyday with my 800 volume on 6, gain on 7 and my volume box on about 6. I’m sitting right in front of the amp about two feet away and it sounds glorious!

Some pics of the settings,.....





My volume box,....





I bought my volume box on Reverb for $20 on sale from $25,....Carl’s Volume Box.

Or on MF,...JHS Little Black Amp Box Pedal,....

https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/jhs-pedals-little-black-amp-box-pedal


----------



## Guitardave

Really, that works? Forgive me sounding like a noob here, but I thought that because the loop comes before the power tubes which are making the distortion on this amp, you wouldn’t get that beautiful plexi crunch sound? I would be more than happy to be proven wrong lol!


----------



## Guitardave

SlyStrat said:


> Got the 1x12 cab today and liking the V-Type speaker so far.
> I love this amp.


That is a thing of beauty - First one I’ve seen with the 1x12, looks perfect!


----------



## slagg

That box will work with the SC but not the SV.The 800 gets a lot of Preamp gain/grind the SV does not.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Just get a little volume box,....I’ve been using one with my Studio 800 since I bought it. I can play my Studio 800 dimed if I want and use my volume box to control how loud it is.
> 
> I play everyday with my 800 volume on 6, gain on 7 and my volume box on about 6. I’m sitting right in front of the amp about two feet away and it sounds glorious!
> 
> Some pics of the settings,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My volume box,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my volume box on Reverb for $20 on sale from $25,....Carl’s Volume Box.
> 
> Or on MF,...JHS Little Black Amp Box Pedal,....
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/jhs-pedals-little-black-amp-box-pedal



What pedal is to the left of the Fab?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Just get a little volume box,....I’ve been using one with my Studio 800 since I bought it. I can play my Studio 800 dimed if I want and use my volume box to control how loud it is.
> 
> I play everyday with my 800 volume on 6, gain on 7 and my volume box on about 6. I’m sitting right in front of the amp about two feet away and it sounds glorious!
> 
> Some pics of the settings,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My volume box,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my volume box on Reverb for $20 on sale from $25,....Carl’s Volume Box.
> 
> Or on MF,...JHS Little Black Amp Box Pedal,....
> 
> https://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/jhs-pedals-little-black-amp-box-pedal



Volume boxes are just an overall master volume. They don't attenuate. I use one at times for convenience but know it's just a master volume.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> What pedal is to the left of the Fab?



Another Fab,....Delay. 

I’ve got a Danelectro Delay, Chorus and equalizer for a total of about $75,....and the work great. Now keep in mind I don’t gig, do they pretty much stay where they are.


----------



## Guitardave

slagg said:


> That box will work with the SC but not the SV.The 800 gets a lot of Preamp gain/grind the SV does not.



Right, that’s what I thought.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Another Fab,....Delay.
> 
> I’ve got a Danelectro Delay, Chorus and equalizer for a total of about $75,....and the work great. Now keep in mind I don’t gig, do they pretty much stay where they are.



I've got the F&Chips and the V1 of the CTO-1 which was a Timmy clone. They had to quit copying that circuit or else. Hence V2 of the pedal. V1 kicks ass!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've got the F&Chips and the V1 of the CTO-1 which was a Timmy clone. They had to quit copying that circuit of else. Hence V2 of the pedal. V1 kicks ass!



Nice! I just can’t see spending $1000 on like 5 or 6 pedals if I’m not gigging anymore.

If I was playing out I wouldn’t mind spending more for a higher quality pedal. But these Danelectro pedals sound great!

You can get 5 or 6 pedals for like a $150!!


----------



## scozz

slagg said:


> That box will work with the SC but not the SV.The 800 gets a lot of Preamp gain/grind the SV does not.



Ok, would you explain to me exactly why it won’t work on the Vintage? I’m not questioning your response, I’m just looking for a reason,....here’s why.

I know the box is between the power amp and the preamp, but when I use the Vbox, I can dime not only the preamp but also the power amp, and adjust the volume with the Vbox.

So I’ve got the volume and the gain on the 800 on 10 and I can use the Vbox to have a very low overall volume.

So if it works on the volume knob of my Studio Classic, why won’t it work on the volume knob on the Studio Vintage?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Nice! I just can’t see spending $1000 on like 5 or 6 pedals if I’m not gigging anymore.
> 
> If I was playing out I wouldn’t mind spending more for a higher quality pedal. But these Danelectro pedals sound great!
> 
> You can get 5 or 6 pedals for like a $150!!



I used 2 F&C's EQ pedals set for different solo tones while I played out and got fondled plus other band members wanting me to join them.
Ok. The fondled part is true. Actually both are!

Disclaimer- Groupie fondling...not band!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I used 2 F&C's EQ pedals set for different solo tones while I played out and got fondled plus other band members wanting me to join them.
> Ok. The fondled part is true. Actually both are!
> 
> Disclaimer- Groupie fondling...not band!


----------



## Guitardave

scozz said:


> Ok, would you explain to me exactly why it won’t work on the Vintage? I’m not questioning your response, I’m just looking for a reason,....here’s why.
> 
> I know the box is between the power amp and the preamp, but when I use the Vbox, I can dime not only the preamp but also the power amp, and adjust the volume with the Vbox.
> 
> So I’ve got the volume and the gain on the 800 on 10 and I can use the Vbox to have a very low overall volume.
> 
> So if it works on the volume knob of my Studio Classic, why won’t it work on the volume knob on the Studio Vintage?


Because all the distortion on a Plexi style amp comes from the power tubes. If you’re putting a volume box in the loop, this comes before the power tubes, so they’re not going to get overdriven.

If you use an attenuator, which comes after the amp, then that will enable you to get distortion from the power tubes.

That’s as I understand it anyway.


----------



## scozz

Guitardave said:


> Because all the distortion on a Plexi style amp comes from the power tubes. If you’re putting a volume box in the loop, this comes before the power tubes, so they’re not going to get overdriven.
> 
> If you use an attenuator, which comes after the amp, then that will enable you to get distortion from the power tubes.
> 
> That’s as I understand it anyway.



I’m still not clear, bare with me if you would.

Doesn’t the volume control the power tubes? To get the power tubes really cooking we turn the volume up,..right?

Assuming that’s true, if the amps volume knob is on 10 and the Vbox is on, let’s say 3,...Are not the power tubes still cooking because the volume on the amp is still on 10?

Now with the Vbox on 3, the volume coming out of the amp is very low,....but the amp is still on 10!!

What am I missing here?

Thanks for your help,.


----------



## johan.b

scozz said:


> Ok, would you explain to me exactly why it won’t work on the Vintage? I’m not questioning your response, I’m just looking for a reason,....here’s why.
> 
> I know the box is between the power amp and the preamp, but when I use the Vbox, I can dime not only the preamp but also the power amp, and adjust the volume with the Vbox.
> 
> So I’ve got the volume and the gain on the 800 on 10 and I can use the Vbox to have a very low overall volume.
> 
> So if it works on the volume knob of my Studio Classic, why won’t it work on the volume knob on the Studio Vintage?



.. but you're not. You are just stacking volume controls. If your master is on 10 and you ad this volume control in the loop, and it's on 1.. you're just on 1... if they both are on 1, you're on 0.1...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I used 2 F&C's EQ pedals set for different solo tones while I played out and got fondled plus other band members wanting me to join them.
> Ok. The fondled part is true. Actually both are!
> 
> Disclaimer- Groupie fondling...not band!


That’s my brother right there


----------



## FutureProf88

Plexis generate distortion in their preamps. I’ve been fortunate enough to have a couple of 70’s Marshalls and several clones. Right now I have two plexi clones with PPIMV’s on them - and they can get nasty even if the MV is barely cracked. At rehearsal tonight I was using a 1987 clone that’s built into a 210 cabinet and it was backed to about where 4 would be. The preamps of these distort. They don’t distort nearly as much as the 2203/2204 circuits do, but I think anyone who has used a plexi circuit with a decent MV installed will tell you that you can get a good sound with them. I also use a true NMV amp with and without an attenuator. I actually somewhat prefer the sound of the amp with the attenuator on it, but I often change my mind on what I think is the best sounding means of taking a NMV amp. I have come to the conclusion that it’s a combination of the room, your mood, your ears that day, and the power you’re getting at the venue. 

Try your effects loop box and see how it works.


----------



## johan.b

Yes they distort, but not as much and as a whole, it's the combination when is mixed with the distortion from the power amp that makes up the plexi magic. Preamp and power amp TOGETHER distorts roughly as much as a 2203 preamp does by itself. 
Take away the power amp dirt and a lot is lost .. I've played plexi styled amps too, for many many years. My main amp~1990-2009 was a Super Bass. 
J


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> I’m still not clear, bare with me if you would.
> 
> Doesn’t the volume control the power tubes? To get the power tubes really cooking we turn the volume up,..right?
> 
> Assuming that’s true, if the amps volume knob is on 10 and the Vbox is on, let’s say 3,...Are not the power tubes still cooking because the volume on the amp is still on 10?
> 
> Now with the Vbox on 3, the volume coming out of the amp is very low,....but the amp is still on 10!!
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Thanks for your help,.


I think you are misunderstanding how it works. Think of the volume (loudness) knobs on a plexi as master volume knobs and there really is no preamp gain knob. Technically, they are preamp gain knobs but since there is no master volume they also act like a master volume. The power tubes themselves don't actually have a gain knob. The power tubes will go into a higher gain sound only if the preamp is pushing them hard enough. In your 800 reference, putting a volume box in the loop is just redundant. One master volume followed by another master volume. On any tube amp you can turn up the volume and get to that point where it starts to "kick in" "sound good" etc. This is the point in which the power tubes are receiving a hotter signal and start to distort.


----------



## Pageburst

I don't like pontificating or making opinions sound like facts. There's far too much non-useful usually inaccurate sweeping hyperbole so I don't want to add to it. That's why I stated my reaction to the gut shots of the SV20h is just my perception and that I am no expert on amp construction. I also encouraged further discussion. I don't have an agenda, this amp has piqued my curiosity so I'd like some insights into what's behind the pretty plexi face. 

It was mentioned on another thread that the PCBs are double thickness and the tube sockets are good quality, so I take that as a positive. Perhaps you would like to add to that.



assaf110 said:


> Based on what? They (the pcb’s) look rock solid to me.


----------



## Buzzard

johan.b said:


> Yes they distort, but not as much and as a whole, it's the combination when is mixed with the distortion from the power amp that makes up the plexi magic. Preamp and power amp TOGETHER distorts roughly as much as a 2203 preamp does by itself.
> Take away the power amp dirt and a lot is lost .. I've played plexi styled amps too, for many many years. My main amp~1990-2009 was a Super Bass.
> J


A'int no plexi magic happening ''as a whole " without greenback speakers being pounded.


----------



## K2JLX

Buzzard said:


> A'int no plexi magic happening ''as a whole " without greenback speakers being pounded.



Agreed! which is why my SV20H runs into a 4x12 loaded with greenbacks.


----------



## BftGibson

K2JLX said:


> Agreed! which is why my SV20H runs into a 4x12 loaded with greenbacks.


so many miss part of the "Marshall" sound is a proper 4x12 cab.. almost missed my DSL40cr reviving music ambition last year being choked out in an mdf tone sucking combo..made it into a head slapped on a 4x12 and it roars..


----------



## SlyStrat

Tone is very personal.
I hate Greenbacks. I know I'm in the minority.


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> .. but you're not. You are just stacking volume controls. If your master is on 10 and you ad this volume control in the loop, and it's on 1.. you're just on 1... if they both are on 1, you're on 0.1...





Michael Roe said:


> I think you are misunderstanding how it works. Think of the volume (loudness) knobs on a plexi as master volume knobs and there really is no preamp gain knob. Technically, they are preamp gain knobs but since there is no master volume they also act like a master volume. The power tubes themselves don't actually have a gain knob. The power tubes will go into a higher gain sound only if the preamp is pushing them hard enough. In your 800 reference, putting a volume box in the loop is just redundant. One master volume followed by another master volume. On any tube amp you can turn up the volume and get to that point where it starts to "kick in" "sound good" etc. This is the point in which the power tubes are receiving a hotter signal and start to distort.



Well thanks for trying to get me to understand, I guess lm just thick-headed when it come to these kinds of things!

It’s just weird though,...if I have my amps volume on 10 and the box on 3 it sounds better to me than the other way around, (amp on 3 volume box on 10), the loudness being the same.


----------



## BftGibson

scozz said:


> Well thanks for trying to get me to understand, I guess lm just thick-headed when it come to these kinds of things!
> 
> It’s just weird though,...if I have my amps volume on 10 and the box on 3 it sounds better to me than the other way around, (amp on 3 volume box on 10), the loudness being the same.


hey, that works for you..roll with it..use your ears for tone..not eyes..we all arrive at our "tone" in so many dif ways and that what makes your personal sound..unless you are 100% trying to copy something...get a good clean-crunch-lead base sound set up..get your breakup on about 7 on guitar and turn away from the amp and use the endless possibility the guitar & vol & tone pot has. I can get lost for hours once that basic set up is done without touching the amp


----------



## Michael Roe

SlyStrat said:


> Tone is very personal.
> I hate Greenbacks. I know I'm in the minority.


That is blasphemy! 
About 10 years ago I didn't like greenbacks either. Today I like them but do like creambacks better.


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> Well thanks for trying to get me to understand, I guess lm just thick-headed when it come to these kinds of things!
> 
> It’s just weird though,...if I have my amps volume on 10 and the box on 3 it sounds better to me than the other way around, (amp on 3 volume box on 10), the loudness being the same.


It could be that the amp and the box are not exactly equal in db levels. But, yes, I would just use what I liked the best as others stated.


----------



## scozz

No, @BftGibson, I’m not trying to copy anyone’s tone. I’m after what sounds good to my ears, clean tone, crunch tone, or a full saturated tone.

I especially like a nice crunchy tone, a little on the heavy side, for rhythm and some leads. Also I prefer my clean tone with a little bit of hair on it, I’m not interested in pristine Fender-esque type cleans.

I know what I like and I am certain not interested in copying someone elses tone.

I find it a comical when I hear about guys spending all kinds of money and way too much time trying to copy someone’s tone.

Life’s too short that that kind of shit!


----------



## BftGibson

scozz said:


> No, @BftGibson, I’m not trying to copy anyone’s tone. I’m after what sounds good to my ears, clean tone, crunch tone, or a full saturated tone.
> 
> I especially like a nice crunchy tone, a little on the heavy side, for rhythm and some leads. Also I prefer my clean tone with a little bit of hair on it, I’m not interested in pristine Fender-esque type cleans.
> 
> I know what I like and I am certain not interested in copying someone elses tone.
> 
> I find it a comical when I hear about guys spending all kinds of money and way too much time trying to copy someone’s tone.
> 
> Life’s too short that that kind of shit!


thats why i posted , your tone, your ears, i was on your side


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> thats why i posted , your tone, your ears, i was on your side


Same here, once I find something I like I tend to not f&$$ with it


scozz said:


> No, @BftGibson, I’m not trying to copy anyone’s tone. I’m after what sounds good to my ears, clean tone, crunch tone, or a full saturated tone.
> 
> I especially like a nice crunchy tone, a little on the heavy side, for rhythm and some leads. Also I prefer my clean tone with a little bit of hair on it, I’m not interested in pristine Fender-esque type cleans.
> 
> I know what I like and I am certain not interested in copying someone elses tone.
> 
> I find it a comical when I hear about guys spending all kinds of money and way too much time trying to copy someone’s tone.
> 
> Life’s too short that that kind of shit!


 Ain’t that the truth


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Same here, once I find something I like I tend to not f&$$ with it
> 
> Ain’t that the truth


havnt touched my settings in a long time , cept for the room acoustics, love the dsl resonance & pres..work like a charm


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I also find a pissy ass head cold / sniffles, will have you trying to dial up something that you can’t possibly hear correctly to begin with, so that is how I come to the conclusion of set it and forget about it baby! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> havnt touched my settings in a long time , cept for the room acoustics, love the dsl resonance & pres..work like a charm


Yes they do and on the origin the tilt is an amazing eq knob, I tend to turn it more than anything, another item that I found very useful is to record your settings and listen to them, further tweak from there, I am starting to like what my phone is playing back   Mitch


----------



## slagg

scozz said:


> Ok, would you explain to me exactly why it won’t work on the Vintage? I’m not questioning your response, I’m just looking for a reason,....here’s why.
> 
> I know the box is between the power amp and the preamp, but when I use the Vbox, I can dime not only the preamp but also the power amp, and adjust the volume with the Vbox.
> 
> So I’ve got the volume and the gain on the 800 on 10 and I can use the Vbox to have a very low overall volume.
> 
> So if it works on the volume knob of my Studio Classic, why won’t it work on the volume knob on the Studio Vintage?



The "Magic" of the Plexi is in the Power tube distortion


----------



## assaf110

Pageburst said:


> I don't like pontificating or making opinions sound like facts. There's far too much non-useful usually inaccurate sweeping hyperbole so I don't want to add to it. That's why I stated my reaction to the gut shots of the SV20h is just my perception and that I am no expert on amp construction. I also encouraged further discussion. I don't have an agenda, this amp has piqued my curiosity so I'd like some insights into what's behind the pretty plexi face.
> 
> It was mentioned on another thread that the PCBs are double thickness and the tube sockets are good quality, so I take that as a positive. Perhaps you would like to add to that.



Please forgive me if it sounded harsh or personal - It wasn't.
Maybe it's an effect of hanging out on the other forum as well, I find a lot of negativity there with very little facts.


----------



## SlyStrat

I've noticed negativity has grown in the last year or so on every forum. Something is changing for the worst.


----------



## Pageburst

assaf110 said:


> Please forgive me if it sounded harsh or personal - It wasn't.
> Maybe it's an effect of hanging out on the other forum as well, I find a lot of negativity there with very little facts.



No worries, I just wanted to be clear in case my post was misunderstood. 

I find a Marshall 20watt Plexi using EL34 tubes hugely appealing. The only adds I might’ve made would be a 12” speaker for the combo and a built in attenuator. I had been looking at the Carr Mercury V for a nice all in one low wattage Plexi solution but the SV20h has definitely garnered my interest. 

Whil I like handwired amps and vintage amps, I realize the reasons for this are not just based on tone but aesthetic as well. The SV20h sounds very good in clips. If does a less loud Plexi, then it’s a home run afaic. I can’t think of a reason why every Marshall lover wouldn’t want one, especially at the price.


----------



## SlyStrat

The SV is an excellent plexi sounding amp at acceptable volumes.
No where near as loud as a 1987X. And has better tone.
The SV is the first amp I've actually "loved".
It sounds like a lower volume version of a '69 Super Lead I once owned.
That amp was so loud it could stop your heart.


----------



## Del Rei

Hey... Can anyone from USA help me?

I would buy the head in a webstore (guitarcenter.com) and there is no specification about 120V or 220V and no option to choose. And the picture shows 220V in the back....

I need the 120V. Is there any chance to receive a 220V from an online order?


----------



## MaskingApathy

Del Rei said:


> Hey... Can anyone from USA help me?
> 
> I would buy the head in a webstore (guitarcenter.com) and there is no specification about 120V or 220V and no option to choose. And the picture shows 220V in the back....
> 
> I need the 120V. Is there any chance to receive a 220V from an online order?


If you're buying it in the US then it should be 120V. Marshall isn't going to send retailers here 220V ones. All the ones that GC has should be 120V.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> Hey... Can anyone from USA help me?
> 
> I would buy the head in a webstore (guitarcenter.com) and there is no specification about 120V or 220V and no option to choose. And the picture shows 220V in the back....
> 
> I need the 120V. Is there any chance to receive a 220V from an online order?


Yes, fixed voltage amps sold in the U.S. are 120V. You stated you "need the 120V", did you mean 220V?


----------



## Kl75

Today I tried a JHS little black amp box in the loop.
It works perfect with my Catalinbread Naga Viper treble booster!
Excellent tones at whisper volume!


----------



## tce63

Kl75 said:


> Today I tried a JHS little black amp box in the loop.
> It works perfect with my Catalinbread Naga Viper treble booster!
> Excellent tones at whisper volume!



Great I have a EWS the same thing as the JHS, but i am still waiting for my amp.


----------



## Del Rei

MaskingApathy said:


> If you're buying it in the US then it should be 120V. Marshall isn't going to send retailers here 220V ones. All the ones that GC has should be 120V.





marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, fixed voltage amps sold in the U.S. are 120V. You stated you "need the 120V", did you mean 220V?



Yeah, I need the 120V.
Thank you guys.


----------



## Calvinr

i'd like to see the schematic, lots of transistors in this amp, maybe for power stem ..?
TUBE TOWN in Germany has issued a px 18, four holer plexi with fixed bias el 84 . i don't know if it better to have two el 84 in their sweet pot or two el 34 cathode biased an running way under their capabilities ?? I was sold until i saw the guts of the studio vintage ..


----------



## Mystic38

EL84 sound very different to EL34..so there is that.

Secondly, I would say that "running under their capabilities" is a bit of a misnomer .. 

the objective in a power amp project such as a 20W version of a NMV 50W, or 100W amp, is to ensure that the power tubes start to break up with the drive at a similar level to the original.. This is most likely achieved in the SV by lowering the plate voltage.. in this case the EL34 are operating at exactly the same dynamic operating conditions as the original.. with the single benefit of a longer life expectancy due to lower plate voltage.



Calvinr said:


> i'd like to see the schematic, lots of transistors in this amp, maybe for power stem ..?
> TUBE TOWN in Germany has issued a px 18, four holer plexi with fixed bias el 84 . i don't know if it better to have two el 84 in their sweet pot or two el 34 cathode biased an running way under their capabilities ?? I was sold until i saw the guts of the studio vintage ..


----------



## 67Mopar

Guitardave said:


> I’m wondering if it’s useable as a home amp? I guess without an attenuator I’d be having to use pedals to get any decent drive tones out of it, which kind of defeats the purpose :-/


Get a Kingsley Jester, and you'll change your mind on using a drive pedal.


----------



## 67Mopar

BowerR64 said:


> I wonder if that Michael R/T mod can be done to these?


Here we go...


----------



## Calvinr

i'm not sure that 450 to 470 volts on the plate of an el 34 vs 250 volts sound the same, and cathode bias doesn't sound like fixed bias .
The el 34 in push pull configuration are designed for a dissipation of 25 watts per tube with 450 volts on the plates, if you lower that the tube operate beyond what it was designed for, like putting ferrari brakes on a fiat punto, . As you say tube life increase as it doesn't cook ..That's my point, i could be wrong,


----------



## KelvinS1965

Just ordered a 'B stock' one I found for sale, basically an open box and obviously in stock (unlike most other UK shops currently), so I should have it by Tuesday next week. Shame I didn't spot it earlier today as I could have arranged delivery for tomorrow.  

I've got a 1 watt JMP head (as per my current avatar) so will sell that and use the custom cab I had made to match as it should look good with the Vintage sat on it. Currently has a V30 in it, but I have a Greenback cab I can try it through to see if I want to swap speakers over.

Having a band rehearsal on Wednesday, so will get chance to crank it up a bit, then some gigs to come in the fairly near future to try it out on.


----------



## BowerR64

67Mopar said:


> Here we go...



Your right, it might not be cost effective

I like the sound hes getting but would be nice if it was in a smaller package


----------



## marshallmellowed

KelvinS1965 said:


> Just ordered a 'B stock' one I found for sale, basically an open box and obviously in stock (unlike most other UK shops currently), so I should have it by Tuesday next week. Shame I didn't spot it earlier today as I could have arranged delivery for tomorrow.
> 
> I've got a 1 watt JMP head (as per my current avatar) so will sell that and use the custom cab I had made to match as it should look good with the Vintage sat on it. Currently has a V30 in it, but I have a Greenback cab I can try it through to see if I want to swap speakers over.
> 
> Having a band rehearsal on Wednesday, so will get chance to crank it up a bit, then some gigs to come in the fairly near future to try it out on.


Cool. I'm waiting on a SC20 to try out (45 day return), and may end up trying the SV20 after that. I have a nice JTM45 reissue that I added a Metro Fx loop to, which is not painfully loud to play, even without an attenuator, so not sure the SV20 is something I need. It would still be cool to try one out, just because.


----------



## tolm

KelvinS1965 said:


> Just ordered a 'B stock' one I found for sale, basically an open box and obviously in stock (unlike most other UK shops currently), so I should have it by Tuesday next week. Shame I didn't spot it earlier today as I could have arranged delivery for tomorrow.
> 
> I've got a 1 watt JMP head (as per my current avatar) so will sell that and use the custom cab I had made to match as it should look good with the Vintage sat on it. Currently has a V30 in it, but I have a Greenback cab I can try it through to see if I want to swap speakers over.
> 
> Having a band rehearsal on Wednesday, so will get chance to crank it up a bit, then some gigs to come in the fairly near future to try it out on.



Awesome! No idea what kind of music you play but very interested to know whether these can hang with a band whilst remaining at all clean - or clean-ish, at least.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tolm said:


> Awesome! No idea what kind of music you play but very interested to know whether these can hang with a band whilst remaining at all clean - or clean-ish, at least.


Good question, and would depend on the band and style of music. My guess is that the amp would be breaking up fairly well, if competing with a loud rock drummer.


----------



## tolm

marshallmellowed said:


> Good question, and would depend on the band and style of music. My guess is that the amp would be breaking up fairly well, if competing with a loud rock drummer.



Yeh - that’s my “concern” as well. I like the idea of one but I tend to run a clean amp with pedals. However, a “just overdriving” amp (rolling stones sorta sound) which can be pushed further with pedals would work very well as I never actually use the clean tone of the amp.


----------



## Guitardave

Funny how we have the opposite concerns - you’re worried it won’t be clean enough at high volume, whereas i’m worried it won’t have enough gain at low volume!


----------



## johan.b

tolm said:


> ......but I tend to run a clean amp with pedals.....


...blasphemy...then You're missing out on the glory that is the marshall sound and might as well plug into a Carlsboro our something.. it's the distortion that is marshall....
J


----------



## tolm

Guitardave said:


> Funny how we have the opposite concerns - you’re worried it won’t be clean enough at high volume, whereas i’m worried it won’t have enough gain at low volume!



Ha ha - yeh, can never please all the guitarists, all the time!!!


----------



## tolm

johan.b said:


> ...blasphemy...then You're missing out on the glory that is the marshall sound and might as well plug into a Carlsboro our something.. it's the distortion that is marshall....
> J



Yeh ... I know ... my band does a few covers that need a cleaner sound but if I can get ‘em off the setlist I’ll be able to crank the amp a little more and then just add pedals for heavier stuff but even then ... for example, we play Learn To Fly by Foo Fighters so the verse parts need to be at least vaguely clean: at the moment I use an Exotic AC Plus for the “clean” and then kick in a Way Huge Geisha Drive or ZVex Box of Rock for the chorus. But I could run the amp a “little” dirtier and eliminate the AC Plus from requirements.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tolm said:


> Yeh ... I know ... my band does a few covers that need a cleaner sound but if I can get ‘em off the setlist I’ll be able to crank the amp a little more and then just add pedals for heavier stuff but even then ... for example, we play Learn To Fly by Foo Fighters so the verse parts need to be at least vaguely clean: at the moment I use an Exotic AC Plus for the “clean” and then kick in a Way Huge Geisha Drive or ZVex Box of Rock for the chorus. But I could run the amp a “little” dirtier and eliminate the AC Plus from requirements.


Chorus tends to make even a dirty sound seem "cleaner". That, combined with the fact that cleaner passages are usually not accompanied by heavy drumming (lighter picking is an option here), you should be OK.


----------



## Michael Roe

This isn't really practical maybe but as an experiment works rather well.
I used my defective DSL 20HR (FX loop before CH volume) as an effective attenuator/master volume for my SV20H.
Ran the FX send of the SV into the FX return of the DSL20HR. Plugged a dummy cable into the FX return of the SV20 to defeat the power amp of the amp ( this is connected to a cab but no sound out of it- gotta have a load connected). 
So, now I am using the preamp of the SV into the power amp of the DSL20HR ( DSL connected to another cab that you can hear). 
I can now use the CH volume of the DSL20HR to adjust the volume level. 
An added benefit is that I also get reverb.
Oh, and a boost if I switch between the DSL's chs- one set higher than the other.
Plus a power amp resonance control if I want.

So, the moral of the story is: A defective DSL20HR along with an extra cab(or just use a load box) can make an effective and probably overly complicated Attenuator/Master Volume for your SV


----------



## tolm

marshallmellowed said:


> Chorus tends to make even a dirty sound seem "cleaner". That, combined with the fact that cleaner passages are usually not accompanied by heavy drumming (lighter picking is an option here), you should be OK.



Er, when I say “chorus” I mean “for the chorus of the song” ...

But, yes, lighter picking for the verse sections would be an option provided the base tone isn’t all out gain armegeddon.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> This isn't really practical maybe but as an experiment works rather well.
> I used my defective DSL 20HR (FX loop before CH volume) as an effective attenuator/master volume for my SV20H.
> Ran the FX send of the SV into the FX return of the DSL20HR. Plugged a dummy cable into the FX return of the SV20 to defeat the power amp of the amp ( this is connected to a cab but no sound out of it- gotta have a load connected).
> So, now I am using the preamp of the SV into the power amp of the DSL20HR ( DSL connected to another cab that you can hear).
> I can now use the CH volume of the DSL20HR to adjust the volume level.
> An added benefit is that I also get reverb.
> Oh, and a boost if I switch between the DSL's chs- one set higher than the other.
> Plus a power amp resonance control if I want.
> 
> So, the moral of the story is: A defective DSL20HR along with an extra cab(or just use a load box) can make an effective and probably overly complicated Attenuator/Master Volume for your SV


That is cool to hear, I run mine a tad bit different, although I don’t have a SV amp, I run an instrument cable from the fx send to the instrument in on a lead 100 mosfet, for a wider more spread out sound and it slays for what I am after, this is the reason I love this forum, so much important information is passed between us that if you skip over a thread, that you think may have no interest to you , you could very well be missing an important link in your tone chain! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tolm said:


> Yeh ... I know ... my band does a few covers that need a cleaner sound but if I can get ‘em off the setlist I’ll be able to crank the amp a little more and then just add pedals for heavier stuff but even then ... for example, we play Learn To Fly by Foo Fighters so the verse parts need to be at least vaguely clean: at the moment I use an Exotic AC Plus for the “clean” and then kick in a Way Huge Geisha Drive or ZVex Box of Rock for the chorus. But I could run the amp a “little” dirtier and eliminate the AC Plus from requirements.


My grandson the other night and his buds were playing in the garage, one of the tunes they hashed over was a foo fighters tune, and with no boost and in the low power mode on my origin 50H he had a very convincing foo fighters tone , sorry for being off topic, just wanted to let you know that it is obtainable, and should be no problem with the new SV 20 amps! Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

tolm said:


> Er, when I say “chorus” I mean “for the chorus of the song” ...
> 
> But, yes, lighter picking for the verse sections would be an option provided the base tone isn’t all out gain armegeddon.


Yes, I knew what you meant. I referred to chorus (the effect), because I use light chorus a lot on cleaner passages, and it always seems to result in a "cleaner" sound (even though, it's not).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> Your right, it might not be cost effective
> 
> I like the sound hes getting but would be nice if it was in a smaller package


If I had the 1987 x I would definitely like RT to mod it, he is getting awesome tones from his work, I love these new amps, and would like them both, but anybody who has read my posts is knowing I am after speakers right now, and I plan on staying the course, till I have accomplished my goals ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I knew what you meant. I referred to chorus (the effect), because I use light chorus a lot on cleaner passages, and it always seems to result in a "cleaner" sound (even though, it's not).


When you turn the instrument volume way down, it sounds very intriguing, clean and in another land scape, for lack of a better explanation, that is my ears speaking! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And throw in a little delay, my oh my you can do no wrong, but as you want to get dirty take the chorus out first, and bring your volume back up! Cheers to Marshall amps


----------



## tolm

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I knew what you meant. I referred to chorus (the effect), because I use light chorus a lot on cleaner passages, and it always seems to result in a "cleaner" sound (even though, it's not).



Ah - I see, fair point! I find reverb can have a similar effect as well.


----------



## jo_gel

Hey guys! I realise this may be a newbie question but Im hearing all these nice sounding vintage distortion demo for this amp but... correct me if Im wrong but in order to get a distortion from this amp am I right to assume that the volume would need to be turned quite high (6? 7?)? At lower volume the sound will be clean right? Thanks!


----------



## Michael Roe

jo_gel said:


> Hey guys! I realise this may be a newbie question but Im hearing all these nice sounding vintage distortion demo for this amp but... correct me if Im wrong but in order to get a distortion from this amp am I right to assume that the volume would need to be turned quite high (6? 7?)? At lower volume the sound will be clean right? Thanks!


I run mine at about 4 with the chs jumped and get plenty of that vintage gain. Really any more on the volume knobs and it just compresses. To get a clean tone out of the plexi you will have to plug into the low inputs or roll your guitar's volume. Remember it's "plexi" clean.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jo_gel said:


> Hey guys! I realise this may be a newbie question but Im hearing all these nice sounding vintage distortion demo for this amp but... correct me if Im wrong but in order to get a distortion from this amp am I right to assume that the volume would need to be turned quite high (6? 7?)? At lower volume the sound will be clean right? Thanks!


If it’s anything like the origin, you will get slight breakup after 3, (but I am talking origin50h) I have not had the chance or opportunity to play one of these new babies yet


----------



## jo_gel

Michael Roe said:


> I run mine at about 4 with the chs jumped and get plenty of that vintage gain. Really any more on the volume knobs and it just compresses. To get a clean tone out of the plexi you will have to plug into the low inputs or roll your guitar's volume. Remember it's "plexi" clean.


----------



## jo_gel

Michael Roe said:


> I run mine at about 4 with the chs jumped and get plenty of that vintage gain. Really any more on the volume knobs and it just compresses. To get a clean tone out of the plexi you will have to plug into the low inputs or roll your guitar's volume. Remember it's "plexi" clean.



It is so loud compared to my mini jubilee that im wondering if something is wrong with it. I love the sound even if clean but its no bedroom level at all... at 4 everybody will freak out here.


----------



## Guitardave

Even in 5w mode?


----------



## jo_gel

Guitardave said:


> Even in 5w mode?


Oh yes!


----------



## Michael Roe

jo_gel said:


> It is so loud compared to my mini jubilee that im wondering if something is wrong with it. I love the sound even if clean but its no bedroom level at all... at 4 everybody will freak out here.


Probably nothing wrong. They are just LOUD!!!
To compare with your min jub, first turn your gain knob all the way down. Then turn your master and channel volumes all the way up. Plug in and start adjusting the gain up. This should be about equal to how the SV is. They are just different animals that work differently. The SV is a non Master volume amp and is LOUD at even low settings.


----------



## Kl75

jo_gel said:


> It is so loud compared to my mini jubilee that im wondering if something is wrong with it. I love the sound even if clean but its no bedroom level at all... at 4 everybody will freak out here.



A JHS little black amp volume box in the loop works great as a master volume.


----------



## Moony

Kl75 said:


> A JHS little black amp volume box in the loop works great as a master volume.



Can't believe that. You will lose sound of the working power tubes that way.


----------



## SlyStrat

A humbucker will get you distortion quicker than single coils.


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> A humbucker will get you distortion quicker than single coils.



And a Tubescreamer more so!


----------



## Kl75

Moony said:


> Can't believe that. You will lose sound of the working power tubes that way.


 
I have an SV20H and the JHS really acts as a great master volume!
Ofcourse you won't get the natural feedback and speaker breakup when it's below halfway but it's very transparent.


----------



## tce63

Kl75 said:


> I have an SV20H and the JHS really acts as a great master volume!
> Ofcourse you won't get the natural feedback and speaker breakup when it's below halfway but it's very transparent.



I still haven´t got my SV20H, but i use my EWS (JHS) on my Origin 20C the same way and i works great.
I know that the mini Plexi is a differnt animal, but i think / hope it will work just great.


----------



## Moony

Kl75 said:


> Ofcourse you won't get the natural feedback and speaker breakup when it's below halfway but it's very transparent.



That's clear - but I meant, that an important part of the sound is the way, the power amp colors the sound.
It's not like on a JVM with a clean poweramp and the sound mostly coming out of the preamp.
For the design of the Vintage I would rather use an external attenuator between amp and cab.


----------



## jo_gel

Thank you for your help everybody. I have a Firebird plugged in. I will compare the SV20h and mini-jub like Michael Roe is suggesting and hear what happen then. Thx!


----------



## Kl75

Moony said:


> That's clear - but I meant, that an important part of the sound is the way, the power amp colors the sound.
> It's not like on a JVM with a clean poweramp and the sound mostly coming out of the preamp.
> For the design of the Vintage I would rather use an external attenuator between amp and cab.



It's just my experience and it works for me, maybe not for everyone.
Also tried a bugera ps1 attenuator which also works but it colors the sound more. Maybe the "expensive" ones will do the job better.


----------



## Moony

Kl75 said:


> It's just my experience and it works for me, maybe not for everyone.



There's nothing wrong with the volume box in the loop, if that works for you. It wouldn't damage the amp and if it sounds good, it's good!


----------



## steveb63

Quick question, 
Do i need a dedicated volume box, or will the volume knob on my Fulltone Boost work? 

I would be putting it last in the loop.

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## slagg

Why does everybody want to cut the Ballz off of this amp?? If it's too loud your buying the wrong amp for your needs.


----------



## Buzzard

Damn I’m excited about this amp. Was wanting a suhr sl 68 but besides being much cheaper the sv also more practical.


----------



## scozz

Guitardave said:


> Funny how we have the opposite concerns - you’re worried it won’t be clean enough at high volume, whereas i’m worried it won’t have enough gain at low volume!



Sounds like you should be looking at a Jcm800 Classic instead of a Plexi Vintage!


----------



## Solid State

slagg said:


> Why does everybody want to cut the Ballz off of this amp?? If it's too loud your buying the wrong amp for your needs.



It's an affordable 1959SLP with genuine SLP tone. Whether I take it home, run low volume and hit it with dirt pedals or I crank it and attenuate it, I'm going to be leagues past amps that are intended for low volume use. There is actual depth to the amp's tone.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

So actually trying the FX loop volume, it actually sounds pretty good provided I'm slamming the input with the Turbo Rat. Now it approaches the Classic, with higher preamp gain and lower PI/power distortion. Even without the Rat, it still had more gain than the Origin I tried in the store.

Still doesn't compare to the truer Plexi tone cranked-and-attenuated.


----------



## SlyStrat

Oh bull. The SV sounds way better than any attenuated amp.
Thats just ridiculous.


----------



## marshallmellowed

DesolationBlvd said:


> So actually trying the FX loop volume, it actually sounds pretty good provided I'm slamming the input with the Turbo Rat. Now it approaches the Classic, with higher preamp gain and lower PI/power distortion. Even without the Rat, it still had more gain than the Origin I tried in the store.
> 
> Still doesn't compare to the truer Plexi tone cranked-and-attenuated.


I'll be answering this question myself. Once I've finished trying out the SC20, the SV20 is next. You could very well be right, and I intend to find out. I have 3 non master Marshall's and 2 good attenuators on deck, ready for comparison. Most opinions are just that, opinions, not fact. I prefer to use my own ears, they're very reliable.


----------



## johan.b

You do get a bit of drive from preamp alone on a plexi, but it's nowhere near the combined drive of preamp +power amp.
Combined they get you 2203 level of drive(that was the design goal of the 2203, according to the mid 70s add). 
Alone, it's more like a milder crunch
If it was enough to make people used to push a plexi happy, the I'll fated first generation 2204 wouldn't have been revised after only months in production
J
Edit, a mild and full sounding o.d. in the loop could compensate for the lost power amp drive, combining with the preamp drive and at the same time work as a master volume. Problem it's, most commercial o.d's cut too much bass for my liking.


----------



## Kl75

Good choice of Marshall they did a loop in the amp, now you can get very good tones at any volume.
I run it with the catalinbread naga vipre treble booster, find the sweet spot on the amp and then control the volume with the volume box.

I do have a 4104 Marshall to compare it with and I get the same drive at much more reasonable volume.

But ofcourse it only gets better when you push the output tubes and speakers some more.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Jim Marshall would roll in his grave, if he knew consumers were concerned over a 20 watt Marshall being too loud!


----------



## Guitardave

Of course in an ideal world we would all be playing 100w stacks at full volume. But times change, and people want “that tone” at lower volumes. Some people aren’t even in bands and just enjoy playing at home and want the volume even lower. Nothing wrong with that, each to their own 

The only real question as regards the lowering of volume with this amp is which is the best way - volume box in the loop, or attenuator between head and cab. I’d love to hear a comparison between the two different ways.


----------



## johan.b

... but that's why marshall developed the master volume amplifiers.




So that you could get "that tone" at a lower level... and I for one, thinks they did a great job..
J


----------



## Kl75

steveb63 said:


> Quick question,
> Do i need a dedicated volume box, or will the volume knob on my Fulltone Boost work?
> 
> I would be putting it last in the loop.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve



I tried an EHX soulfood and an eq pedal in the loop, both didn't work very well. Volume box works as a real master volume, it has a very balanced sweep, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Michael Roe

Just to clarify ( from an actual SV owner ):
The SV is NOT a bedroom amp. Even in 5 watt mode it is LOUD as F@*K!!!!!
This is the nature of a Non master volume amp. So, bedroom use will still require an attenuator.

Will the SV sound identical to a real 1959? Probably not. Will two real 1959's sound identical? Probably not.

Is the SV just a more expensive version of the Origin? Absolutely not! The SV will smoke the Origin for that authentic plexi tone! The SV has 4 holes and reacts like the real deal. The "tilt" knob and "master volume" and gain "boost" on the Origin make it another animal. No apples to apples here.
If you want a "Plexi-ish" tone at bedroom volumes then get an Origin. They do that well. A DSL on the Classic gain Ch will get you there as well. Authentic? No, but in the ballpark.

So, what purpose does the SV serve? An authentic designed and sounding amp that is more easily tamable to the big 1959. Attenuate 3 db off of a 5 or 20 watt amp is going to probably sound better than -8 db off of a 100 watt monster. Will they sound identical? NO!!! neither does your 1959 using an attenuator.
Added bonus: It is smaller, lighter weight and only requires two PTs and I don't have to bias.


----------



## scozz

I’ve got a question,....

How do the two volumes on the Studio Vintage, (loudness 1 high treble, loudness 2 volume), work together?


----------



## steveb63

Kl75 said:


> I tried an EHX soulfood and an eq pedal in the loop, both didn't work very well. Volume box works as a real master volume, it has a very balanced sweep, but that's just my opinion.


Thanks for the reply. 

I have an empty effects box enclosure, looks like I need to source a potentiometer and get to soldering .

Will report back on my findings .

Steve


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> I’ve got a question,....
> 
> How do the two volumes on the Studio Vintage, (loudness 1 high treble, loudness 2 volume), work together?


Think of it as two separate preamp chs. To use them "together" you have to jump the channels. The common way is to plug your guitar into the high input of CH 1 and then use a small cable to go from low input of ch 1 to the high input of ch 2. You are effectively plugged into both chs. This will allow you to adjust to your taste how much of ch 1 compared to ch 2 you want. Want more bass, turn up ch 2 want more treble, turn up ch 1.


----------



## KelvinS1965

scozz said:


> I’ve got a question,....
> 
> How do the two volumes on the Studio Vintage, (loudness 1 high treble, loudness 2 volume), work together?



As I understand it they are like two separate inputs. If you use a jumper cable between 1 and 2 inputs (to join them together) then you can plug your guitar in either of the other inputs and then balance the two volume controls (one sounds brighter and the other is lower gain/darker) to get the sound you want.

I'll know for sure by Tuesday. 

EDIT: Mich beat me to it.


----------



## K2JLX

Has anyone rolled any vintage pre amp tubes into the amp yet? I have a ‘62 Tung Sol 12AX7 (red tipped) and a ‘66 Mullard I-63 i’m thinking of transplanting. It’s a tough choice, do I put them in the SV or pull them out of the Origin and put them in the 800-2203. v1 / v 2, v1/v3.


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> Think of it as two separate preamp chs. To use them "together" you have to jump the channels. The common way is to plug your guitar into the high input of CH 1 and then use a small cable to go from low input of ch 1 to the high input of ch 2. You are effectively plugged into both chs. This will allow you to adjust to your taste how much of ch 1 compared to ch 2 you want. Want more bass, turn up ch 2 want more treble, turn up ch 1.



Thanks! Ok so it’s like the Marshalls we used in the 70s,.....where we would jump channels. 

The ‘high treble’ threw me!


----------



## scozz

I remember doing that back then, (in the 70s), but I was young and really didn’t know what I was doing! Lol! 

I just saw the older guys doing it with their Marshalls!


----------



## Kl75

Michael Roe said:


> Just to clarify ( from an actual SV owner ):
> The SV is NOT a bedroom amp. Even in 5 watt mode it is LOUD as F@*K!!!!!
> This is the nature of a Non master volume amp. So, bedroom use will still require an attenuator.



I owned a lot of amps but for me the SV20H does low volumes better then any of them.
But of course it sounds better when it's loud.

In my opinion it's a very versatile amp, definitely a keeper!


----------



## paul-e-mann

slagg said:


> Why does everybody want to cut the Ballz off of this amp?? If it's too loud your buying the wrong amp for your needs.


Because we want to own one good amp that can do everything, low volume high volume, small gigs big gigs, for home for band.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kl75 said:


> I tried an EHX soulfood and an eq pedal in the loop, both didn't work very well. Volume box works as a real master volume, it has a very balanced sweep, but that's just my opinion.


I have an EHX Soul Food in my SC20 loop and it works well for a solo boost and volume cut too. I was thinking of getting one of those Carl's volume boxes to try any way.


----------



## SlyStrat

My Barber Direct Drive Compact and new Lovepedal Purple Plexi sound excellent with the SV. It takes pedals great.


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> My Barber Direct Drive Compact and new Lovepedal Purple Plexi sound excellent with the SV. It takes pedal great.



Those Barber pedals are nice!
Had a bunch of them (but the older non-compact ones):


----------



## BftGibson

pedecamp said:


> Because we want to own one good amp that can do everything, low volume high volume, small gigs big gigs, for home for band.


gotta throw the dsl in there,...been doing it for quite a bit now..if they would of stamped Jcm800-DSL on badge you guys would be all over it


----------



## Kl75

pedecamp said:


> I have an EHX Soul Food in my SC20 loop and it works well for a solo boost and volume cut too. I was thinking of getting one of those Carl's volume boxes to try any way.



Yes for a boost in the loop it works fine, nice pedal!


----------



## paul-e-mann

BftGibson said:


> gotta throw the dsl in there,...been doing it for quite a bit now..if they would of stamped Jcm800-DSL on badge you guys would be all over it


No way, I had a couple and dont like DSL tone.


----------



## KelvinS1965

pedecamp said:


> Because we want to own one good amp that can do everything, low volume high volume, small gigs big gigs, for home for band.


I understand your sentiment, but I'm not sure this amp is the right choice in that case. I've ordered mine because my 1 watt 'home' JMP1H amp isn't any use to me for all the other uses I have for an amp. I already have a Mini Jubilee which is OK for home use due to the MV, but I expect the Vintage to sound different to MJ, which is the whole point of getting it for me.


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> I understand your sentiment, but I'm not sure this amp is the right choice in that case. I've ordered mine because my 1 watt 'home' JMP1H amp isn't any use to me for all the other uses I have for an amp. I already have a Mini Jubilee which is OK for home use due to the MV, but I expect the Vintage to sound different to MJ, which is the whole point of getting it for me.


I got the SC20H and I think it may be the right amp, the loop is a little wonky though.


----------



## BftGibson

Marshall Forum..on my dime,,, If you are near me and have one of these...i will pay for a Video crew to A/B this and i will use a DSL...honest nuetral side by side comparison...i will play what you want..then you play whay i want..then we will do a few songs people recognize..strum open chords..pedals --no pedals...a 100% fair video..we will bring in a studio drummer & bass player and play..live and swap leads & rhythm...my dime..there will be no losers...but i bet we learn a hell of a lot of what is up for real


----------



## Moony

BftGibson said:


> gotta throw the dsl in there,...been doing it for quite a bit now..if they would of stamped Jcm800-DSL on badge you guys would be all over it



That would be even more a JVM. The JVM works the best at low volumes and high volumes, better than any other Marshall I've tried so far (across the 50/100W range). 
And the JVM is basically a modded JCM800 - the DSL is not based on the JCM800.


----------



## KelvinS1965

pedecamp said:


> I got the SC20H and I think it may be the right amp, the loop is a little wonky though.


Cool...I thought you were talking about the SV20H though since that's what this thread is about. I guess having the MV like my MJ makes it more suitable for home and gigging, so long as it's the sound you want.


----------



## BftGibson

Moony said:


> That would be even more a JVM. The JVM works the best at low volumes and high volumes, better than any other Marshall I've tried so far (across the 50/100W range).
> And the JVM is basically a modded JCM800 - the DSL is not based on the JCM800.


correct and that is what i want to show you....it can be done also with DSL...and the JVM def has it goin on..so its been here all along..


----------



## Kl75

BftGibson said:


> Marshall Forum..on my dime,,, If you are near me and have one of these...i will pay for a Video crew to A/B this and i will use a DSL...honest nuetral side by side comparison...i will play what you want..then you play whay i want..then we will do a few songs people recognize..strum open chords..pedals --no pedals...a 100% fair video..we will bring in a studio drummer & bass player and play..live and swap leads & rhythm...my dime..there will be no losers...but i bet we learn a hell of a lot of what is up for real



Nothing wrong with the DSL line, they are just voiced different and the feel is also not the same!


----------



## Moony

BftGibson said:


> and the JVM def has it goin on..so its been here all along..



Maybe Marshall want to consider to release a Studio JVM 20W head. That would be fantastic!


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> Cool...I thought you were talking about the SV20H though since that's what this thread is about. I guess having the MV like my MJ makes it more suitable for home and gigging, so long as it's the sound you want.


I was also thinking of getting the SV20H eventually just to have a mini plexi.


----------



## slagg

pedecamp said:


> Because we want to own one good amp that can do everything, low volume high volume, small gigs big gigs, for home for band.



Wrong amp brother


----------



## paul-e-mann

slagg said:


> Wrong amp brother



Wrong answer brother, this amp I believe covers everything in my book. Did you get one yet to test out? I got the SC20H

1) low watt
2) small and light weight
3) effects loop
4) quiet or loud as fukk, however you choose to play


----------



## Michael Roe

Somebody asked for a DSL 20HR vs SV20 vid......here is a quick clip
I didn't use the same cabs but they are the same speaker-65 watt creambacks. Also a good example to show how speaker size can make a big difference in tone. I tried to set each amp up with about the same gain and volume.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> Somebody asked for a DSL 20HR vs SV20 vid......here is a quick clip
> I didn't use the same cabs but they are the same speaker-65 watt creambacks. Also a good example to show how speaker size can make a big difference in tone. I tried to set each amp up with about the same gain and volume.



Good demo Mike, theres no way to dial that compression out of the DSL thats why I dont have one any more, that SV20 on the other hand sounded awesome.


----------



## Michael Roe

pedecamp said:


> Good demo Mike, theres no way to dial that compression out of the DSL thats why I dont have one any more, that SV20 on the other hand sounded awesome.


Thanks. I like them both. The SV-Vintage, the DSL-Modern.

You used the term "compression". I hear guys say that a lot and I don't get it. I am an audio engineer as well and to me compression is something different. I would describe the DSL as more bass heavy with a scooped midrange. As an audio engineer, actually the SV is way more "compressed" sounding. Compression means boosting the quieter parts of the sound to hear more of the subtleties of the tone. So, the SV has waaay more compression


----------



## slagg

pedecamp said:


> Wrong answer brother, this amp I believe covers everything in my book. Did you get one yet to test out? I got the SC20H
> 
> 1) low watt
> 2) small and light weight
> 3) effects loop
> 4) quiet or loud as fukk, however you choose to play



I can see the SC working out,but not the SV which I thought we were talking about.My bad. This is the Studio Vintage thread right?


----------



## SonVolt

pedecamp said:


> Good demo Mike, theres no way to dial that compression out of the DSL thats why I dont have one any more, that SV20 on the other hand sounded awesome.




The DLS sounded more mid-scooped to me, not more compressed.


----------



## Solid State

The DSL just don't have no mids. It sounds ok but the SV smokes it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Solid State said:


> The DSL just don't have no mids. It sounds ok but the SV smokes it.


Yes, the DSL is like Marshall's red headed step child, but he's a hard worker and does a pretty good job on most things (coming from a DSL owner).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> Somebody asked for a DSL 20HR vs SV20 vid......here is a quick clip
> I didn't use the same cabs but they are the same speaker-65 watt creambacks. Also a good example to show how speaker size can make a big difference in tone. I tried to set each amp up with about the same gain and volume.



Both amps sound good but my ears like the sv20 more, only because it reminds me of the 1987xl! Nice little riff to brother, thanks for sharing! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And if my opinion matters they both excell in what they do and each has a place in the stable


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> Thanks. I like them both. The SV-Vintage, the DSL-Modern.
> 
> You used the term "compression". I hear guys say that a lot and I don't get it. I am an audio engineer as well and to me compression is something different. I would describe the DSL as more bass heavy with a scooped midrange. As an audio engineer, actually the SV is way more "compressed" sounding. Compression means boosting the quieter parts of the sound to hear more of the subtleties of the tone. So, the SV has waaay more compression





SonVolt said:


> The DLS sounded more mid-scooped to me, not more compressed.



Scooped, compressed, whatever you want to call it, I dont like it, I had 2 DSLs and they both had it and it couldnt be dialed out therefore I dont own them any more. I like the vintage style Marshall tones better, thats what I prefer, a more open and airy tone.


----------



## Michael Roe

pedecamp said:


> Scooped, compressed, whatever you want to call it, I dont like it, I had 2 DSLs and they both had it and it couldnt be dialed out therefore I dont own them any more. I like the vintage style Marshall tones better, thats what I prefer.


Not trying to ruffle your feathers  You say you couldn't dial it out. Did you ever try dialing it in, meaning lowering the bass and adding more mids? also, cranking the volume and lowering the gain, more like a plexi?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> Not trying to ruffle your feathers  You say you couldn't dial it out. Did you ever try dialing it in, meaning lowering the bass and adding more mids? also, cranking the volume and lowering the gain, more like a plexi?


Yup tried everything without success, DSL doesnt work for me.


----------



## Chris4189

Michael Roe said:


> Attenuate 3 db off of a 5 or 20 watt amp is going to probably sound better than -8 db off of a 100 watt monster.



I don’t yet own one of the new studio vintage heads and I’m really trying to talk myself out of one lol so I can’t do a direct comparison but I do have a ‘72 1959 and honestly with a hotplate at -4 or -8 dB I cant hear any earth shattering difference at all in the tone. With the Fryette PS1 I would say there is even more less of a change at low to moderate attenuation. 

I’m feel sure these new amps will do the low volume thing better as that is what they are designed to do but I think with a good attenuator, low to moderate levels of attenuation and allowing the speakers to move some air I’m on the fence if these will give you anything better then their big brothers.


----------



## Moony

Here's another clip found on youtube - he uses a volume pedal in the loop, too - with cranked volumes on the amp:


----------



## BftGibson

delete


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> Somebody asked for a DSL 20HR vs SV20 vid......here is a quick clip
> I didn't use the same cabs but they are the same speaker-65 watt creambacks. Also a good example to show how speaker size can make a big difference in tone. I tried to set each amp up with about the same gain and volume.



Great vid !! Both amps are great..been doing a lot of A/B ing myself since the studios came out(dont have one) but doing some classics just to really pay attention. Plexi is plexi & dsl is dsl..both are great circuits..just choose your fav and run with it. The DSL came out after Marshall had the 800 rodded up thru the years and the DSL is a "Voice" of its own..as a player , i wil always have a plexi-800-DSL..you have those 3, you got a lot covered..the DSL is a fantastic do it all amp..its a giggers dream. and does very well standing on its own..also ihave a plexi mod on DSL 100h, would love to hear that comparison..my tech matched my jmp50 pretty darn close for just a small $$


----------



## tce63

Moony said:


> Here's another clip found on youtube - he uses a volume pedal in the loop, too - with cranked volumes on the amp:




Just like i will do, use a volume pedal in the loop  when the amp arrive


----------



## Chris4189

Why the hell does practically everyone jumper the channels in all these videos??? Damn, dime every knob, plug into bright 1, use those knobs on your guitar and let it eat! normal channel does bleed so if you want a little bass you don’t have to jumper.


----------



## johan.b

Moony said:


> Here's another clip found on youtube - he uses a volume pedal in the loop, too - with cranked volumes on the amp:



..I saw that clip and thought something is wrong with his amp. Nowhere near the gain it should be.. didn't know he had volume pedal in loop.... proves what I keep saying...
J


----------



## Kl75

johan.b said:


> ..I saw that clip and thought something is wrong with his amp. Nowhere near the gain it should be.. didn't know he had volume pedal in loop.... proves what I keep saying...
> J



Yes not as much gain but you can compensate this with a treble booster.
This works very well, I can definitely recommend it with this amp.


----------



## SlyStrat

Kl75 said:


> Yes not as much gain but you can compensate this with a treble booster.
> This works very well, I can definitely recommend it with this amp.



That clip sounds like crap. The amp sounds fantastic with a Strat.


----------



## Kl75

SlyStrat said:


> That clip sounds like crap. The amp sounds fantastic with a Strat.



Yes it sounds great with a strat also with an SG and Les Paul.


----------



## Moony

johan.b said:


> ..I saw that clip and thought something is wrong with his amp. Nowhere near the gain it should be.. didn't know he had volume pedal in loop.... proves what I keep saying...
> J



Absolutely. I haven't commented on that so everyone could make his own decision wether he likes the sound or not. 
To me it sounded really bad. No surprise with the volume pedal in the loop...

On the other clip, where the amp goes into the -20dB attenuator, the sound is much better.


----------



## johan.b

... but why?.... if you want an amp with master volume, get the sc20.... it's what it's for and what it does... not pushing the power amp on a plexi is like driving a Ferrari and never go above 1500rpm...


----------



## Moony

johan.b said:


> ... but why?.... if you want an amp with master volume, get the sc20.... it's what it's for and what it does... not pushing the power amp on a plexi is like driving a Ferrari and never go above 1500rpm...



The Classic needs a bit of poweramp distortion, too, to sound best. But it's certainly not that elementary as with the Vintage one. 

I guess, a DSL5CR or DSL1CR/HR would do that TV volume job even better. 
But need to try the Classic for sure.


----------



## Moony

For vintagey overdriven sounds, the Origin seems to be a better choice than the Classic: 



_"I think this video really demonstrates the different voicings and strengths of these two amps. The 800 really wants the gain up higher- that is where the sound fills out. When it is kept lower like this video, the sound is thinner with less meat to it. Personally, this is a situation where I'd take the Origin for this classic rock style. But for a more aggressive rock tone, the 800 wins all day. Horses for courses, as they say."_


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> For vintagey overdriven sounds, the Origin seems to be a better choice than the Classic:
> 
> 
> 
> _"I think this video really demonstrates the different voicings and strengths of these two amps. The 800 really wants the gain up higher- that is where the sound fills out. When it is kept lower like this video, the sound is thinner with less meat to it. Personally, this is a situation where I'd take the Origin for this classic rock style. But for a more aggressive rock tone, the 800 wins all day. Horses for courses, as they say."_



Problem I found is the Origin is too loud to get those tones at reasonable home volume, I couldnt get edge of breakup tones without being too loud so I returned my ORI20H. For that reason I like the SC20 better.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Problem I found is the Origin is too loud to get those tones at a reasonable home volume, I couldnt get an edge of breakup tone without being too loud so I returned my ORI20H.



Yes, he cranked it in the video. 
But the Classic is also at the same volume there. 

If I had the Classic, I would dial in more preamp gain and roll back the guitar's volume if needed more clean sounds. I guess it will sound a little bit fatter then.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Apparently, with the SC20, even with nothing but a patch cable in the loop, there is a significant volume drop when the loop is engaged. Would be good to know if the SV20 loop behaves the same, can anyone test this? Thx


----------



## Buzzard

Chris4189 said:


> Why the hell does practically everyone jumper the channels in all these videos??? Damn, dime every knob, plug into bright 1, use those knobs on your guitar and let it eat! normal channel does bleed so if you want a little bass you don’t have to jumper.


That plus, I don't wanna hear how great it only is with pedals!I want to know if it has a great base tone and enough gain by itself.I 'm not interested in a pedal platform.


----------



## Pageburst

SlyStrat said:


> Oh bull. The SV sounds way better than any attenuated amp.
> Thats just ridiculous.



Seems a little harsh response. We are all offering opinions here. There is no double blind study with incontrovertible results. I can tell you that my early 1969 Plexi 1986, 1972 Jmp50, and JTM45Thw produced great authentic overdriven Marshall tones with my PS-2 that I would put up against any amp, attenuated or not.

There’s a fine line between genuine enthusiasm and seemingly absurd hyperbole. When you stated that the SV20h is the first amp you loved since your 69 Super Lead, it rang genuine to me and I found it quite compelling.

However, you also heaped similar praise on the Origin. And while I suppose someone could have a bum JTM45, to my ears the Origin sounds thinner, harsher, less dimensional and lacks the driven swirling lush harmonics and overtones of a a good JTM. it also lacks the shimmer and bounce when you roll back the guitars volume knob. Frankly, I found it surprising that you would prefer the Origin to one of the greatest if not the greatest amp Jim Marshall ever created.

Similarly, you threw shade on the 2061/1974 which again are timeless Marshall designs. And while everyone is entitled to their opinion, your characterization seemed extreme, as if you were talking about another amp. I posted a clip of JD Simo playing through a 1974 to illustrate contrary to your description what a good 18 watt Marshall sounds like. 

Which brings us back around to the SV20h. Based on your posts, this is the best amp Marshall has produced since the original Plexi. While, I completely disagree with your assessment of the Origin not to mention many quintessential Marshall designs, I am hopeful that the SV20h will actually be a 20 watt 1987x. If it does that, it may not be another high water mark in Marshall’s illustrious history but it would certainly be an amp worthy for any Marshall lover to own.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Pageburst said:


> Seems a little harsh response. We are all offering opinions here. There is no double blind study with incontrovertible results. I can tell you that my early 1969 Plexi 1986, 1972 Jmp50, and JTM45Thw produced great authentic overdriven Marshall tones with my PS-2 that I would put up against any amp, attenuated or not.
> 
> There’s a fine line between genuine enthusiasm and seemingly absurd hyperbole. When you stated that the SV20h is the first amp you loved since your 69 Super Lead, it rang genuine to me and I found it quite compelling.
> 
> However, you also heaped similar praise on the Origin. And while I suppose someone could have a bum JTM45, to my ears the Origin sounds thinner, harsher, less dimensional and lacks the driven swirling lush harmonics and overtones of a a good JTM. it also lacks the shimmer and bounce when you roll back the guitars volume knob. Frankly, I found it surprising that you would prefer the Origin to one of the greatest if not the greatest amp Jim Marshall ever created.
> 
> Similarly, you threw shade on the 2061/1974 which again are timeless Marshall designs. And while everyone is entitled to their opinion, your characterization seemed extreme, as if you were talking about another amp. I posted a clip of JD Simo playing through a 1974 to illustrate contrary to your description what a good 18 watt Marshall sounds like.
> 
> Which brings us back around to the SV20h. Based on your posts, this is the best amp Marshall has produced since the original Plexi. While, I completely disagree with your assessment of the Origin not to mention many quintessential Marshall designs, I am hopeful that the SV20h will actually be a 20 watt 1987x. If it does that, it may not be another high water mark in Marshall’s illustrious history but it would certainly be an amp worthy for any Marshall lover to own.


I agree with most everything in your post. I take everything I read, in the form of reviews, with a grain of salt. In the end, I make my own judgments, based on my own experiences. I look forward to trying out the SV20 myself, which will immediately reveal how much of what I've read was reliable info or BS.


----------



## SlyStrat

And I don't really care......


----------



## KelvinS1965

Just a head's up for any UK readers: I've noticed the price has gone up at many dealers today, showing £875 instead of £849 it was previously. If you search there are some shops still showing at £849, but I expect they will catch up soon (I saw exactly the same recently when I was about to buy a Gretsch guitar).

Mine comes tomorrow...can't wait.


----------



## Moony

New demo vid from NStuff:


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> New demo vid from NStuff:



LP sounded good, Strat, very thin.


----------



## Moony

Seemed a lot on the trebley side, hm?
At least you can learn by watching those vids, how not to dial in this amp, haha!


----------



## SlyStrat

Moony said:


> New demo vid from NStuff:




Looks like he's plugged into low input?


----------



## Michael Roe

Moony said:


> For vintagey overdriven sounds, the Origin seems to be a better choice than the Classic:
> 
> 
> 
> _"I think this video really demonstrates the different voicings and strengths of these two amps. The 800 really wants the gain up higher- that is where the sound fills out. When it is kept lower like this video, the sound is thinner with less meat to it. Personally, this is a situation where I'd take the Origin for this classic rock style. But for a more aggressive rock tone, the 800 wins all day. Horses for courses, as they say."_



I am sure that the 800 can do more than that, but in that comparison of the two with a more vintage tone, I prefer the Origin.


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> Looks like he's plugged into low input?



Good eye! Haven't noticed that.


----------



## Moony

Here's another one:


----------



## Jakeboy

Yowza...the SC smoked the SV in the Chuck Levin video but they didn’t explore the SV’s features anywhere near as much as they did on the SC.


----------



## Moony

Jakeboy said:


> Yowza...the SC smoked the SV in the Chuck Levin video



Yeah, even with that non-perfect audio quality the Classic sounded really nice!


----------



## SlyStrat

Moony said:


> Good eye! Haven't noticed that.


 Thats why its not as gainy.


----------



## Solid State

Tone King videos are so awful. Here's Elmo's


----------



## Moony

Solid State said:


> Tone King videos are so awful. Here's Elmo's



I've already posted that: http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...tage-thread-sv20h.105813/page-22#post-1795777

Hard times for Youtubers, hm? 
You can do your best and there will always be some guys who are not pleased and would make this and that better... 
I'm just happy, that there are so many vids out there, which show us the new amps - as they aren't in the stores here. 
And of course it's always the best to check the amps out in person and dial in the preferred sounds. I will do so with the Classic.


----------



## Buzzard

Moony said:


> New demo vid from NStuff:



Best demo yet.


----------



## Capriccio

But, with my yjm100 that is a 1959 slp , i can achieve a good marshall classic clean tone (with single coil strat), clean but little bit crisp not like fender to be clear, but clean, in those video i only heard a crunch tone...mmm...can someone tell me something about??....maybe Elmo's video show us something clean...so is this amp that can't achieve that tone or maybe incompetent youtubers demonstrators??


----------



## DannyB

After reading 24 pages of this thread and watching all the videos, I've come to this decision. I want one!

This is a British built baby Plexi with big Plexi tones. It needs a retube upon purchase. The missing Plexi part is a choke in the power supply, which is the only mod I'd consider. 

I want one! It with my 1936 w/65watt creambacks, it will match up well with my Laney L20H with L20 cab w/alnico blues. My HJS will wear its cover for long periods of time, though.

The Aracom DAG is arguably the best attenuator available. No change in the tone of the amp head. The only change is less speaker push and you save on cotton balls as your ears will stop bleeding.

Just my opinion, no more wrong or right than yours.

Did I mention I want one?

Cheers folks!
Have a fabulous day!


----------



## KelvinS1965

I wanted one.


Now I've got one.  I'd take photos, but I'm off to play it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Capriccio said:


> But, with my yjm100 that is a 1959 slp , i can achieve a good marshall classic clean tone (with single coil strat), clean but little bit crisp not like fender to be clear, but clean, in those video i only heard a crunch tone...mmm...can someone tell me something about??....maybe Elmo's video show us something clean...so is this amp that can't achieve that tone or maybe incompetent youtubers demonstrators??


Yes, I think most of the youtube demonstrators suffer from impedance, I mean incompetence.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KelvinS1965 said:


> I wanted one.
> 
> 
> Now I've got one.  I'd take photos, but I'm off to play it.


Right behind you, mine's supposed to arrive later today.  (no right handed version of this jamoji?)


----------



## Buzzard

DannyB said:


> After reading 24 pages of this thread and watching all the videos, I've come to this decision. I want one!
> 
> This is a British built baby Plexi with big Plexi tones. It needs a retube upon purchase. The missing Plexi part is a choke in the power supply, which is the only mod I'd consider.
> 
> I want one! It with my 1936 w/65watt creambacks, it will match up well with my Laney L20H with L20 cab w/alnico blues. My HJS will wear its cover for long periods of time, though.
> 
> The Aracom DAG is arguably the best attenuator available. No change in the tone of the amp head. The only change is less speaker push and you save on cotton balls as your ears will stop bleeding.
> 
> Just my opinion, no more wrong or right than yours.
> 
> Did I mention I want one?
> 
> Cheers folks!
> Have a fabulous day!


I don't know shit from shinola in regards to amp innard workings but will a choke fit?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Buzzard said:


> I don't know shit from shinola in regards to amp innard workings but will a choke fit?


Yes, lots of room on the topside of the chassis, next to those tiny transformers.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I'm surprised how much duller input 2 is: It's like I've rolled the tone right off on my guitar. Is that normal?

It's also very loud even in 5 watt mode...obviously it's not a home amp, but I thought I might get away with swapping with my 2525H sometimes, but from tonight's testing I guess not. It'll get cranked at the studio and gigs though, so no problem.


----------



## Tore knutsen

johan.b said:


> You do get a bit of drive from preamp alone on a plexi, but it's nowhere near the combined drive of preamp +power amp.
> Combined they get you 2203 level of drive(that was the design goal of the 2203, according to the mid 70s add).
> Alone, it's more like a milder crunch
> If it was enough to make people used to push a plexi happy, the I'll fated first generation 2204 wouldn't have been revised after only months in production
> J
> Edit, a mild and full sounding o.d. in the loop could compensate for the lost power amp drive, combining with the preamp drive and at the same time work as a master volume. Problem it's, most commercial o.d's cut too much bass for my liking.


I use a Rcbooster if I need lower volume (hopefully not often ), but it is transparent enough and have some eq. But I can't lower the volume alot I think, just a Hair.


----------



## MaskingApathy

Moony said:


> New demo vid from NStuff:



Maybe if he has turned the bass up past 2 it would've sounded better and more full. Don't know why no one on YouTube seems to be able to dial in an amp properly.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Pictures. 


There is a 2x12 Greenback loaded cab behind the projector screen, roughly behind where the photo is:


----------



## proxy

Solid State said:


> Tone King videos are so awful. Here's Elmo's





I never understood why one would review an amp with any effect?


----------



## rich88uk

KelvinS1965 said:


> Pictures.
> View attachment 54873
> 
> There is a 2x12 Greenback loaded cab behind the projector screen, roughly behind where the photo is:
> 
> View attachment 54874



How do you like it, mate? Pleased with it?


----------



## KelvinS1965

rich88uk said:


> How do you like it, mate? Pleased with it?



Well so far only really played it clean due to home volume, waiting for tomorrow at the studio to try it properly.


----------



## rich88uk

KelvinS1965 said:


> Well so far only really played it clean due to home volume, waiting for tomorrow at the studio to try it properly.



I will wait for your report back posthaste


----------



## Moony

New video demo of the combo:


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> I'm surprised how much duller input 2 is: It's like I've rolled the tone right off on my guitar. Is that normal?
> 
> It's also very loud even in 5 watt mode...obviously it's not a home amp, but I thought I might get away with swapping with my 2525H sometimes, but from tonight's testing I guess not. It'll get cranked at the studio and gigs though, so no problem.


Gonna need some OD and distortion pedals to get gain at reasonable volumes.


----------



## KelvinS1965

pedecamp said:


> Gonna need some OD and distortion pedals to get gain at reasonable volumes.


No...I'll just turn it up in the studio/gigs. 

Either that or I might get an attenuator, but I have the 2525H (which has a master volume) as well, so can play that at home. This was about being able to play the same (or better) tones as my 1 watt JMP1-H does, but when I'm gigging or rehearsing.


----------



## MaskingApathy

Moony said:


> New video demo of the combo:



More endless noodling... so unhelpful.


----------



## Chris4189

Okay, my curiosity got the best of me. Head and matching cabinet ordered today. I have some Nos Mullard, RFT and Brimar 83’s on Hand and i think I have some Mullard and JJ 6CA7 Power tubes here to try as well.


----------



## Moony

MaskingApathy said:


> More endless noodling... so unhelpful.



Unconstructive complaining isn't helpful either. 

You may want to watch some other clips which were posted here already, they are different and maybe one will do it for you!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tore knutsen said:


> I use a Rcbooster if I need lower volume (hopefully not often ), but it is transparent enough and have some eq. But I can't lower the volume alot I think, just a Hair.


Welcome to the forum new brother! Cheers to your new amp. Mitch


----------



## Tore knutsen

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum new brother! Cheers to your new amp. Mitch


Thank you my friend


----------



## MaskingApathy

Moony said:


> Unconstructive complaining isn't helpful either.
> 
> You may want to watch some other clips which were posted here already, they are different and maybe one will do it for you!


I've watched all the videos posted here. Personally I think the andertons and Marshall videos with Steve are the best ones. Amps are dialed in properly and there's less noodling.


----------



## Moony

Here's a new one. 
The settings weren't shown and I don't understand that much  - but it sounds good and it's nice to hear the amp with the 1960A, too:


----------



## SlyStrat

I think there's been enough clips to know they sound good. Either buy one or not.


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> I think there's been enough clips to know they sound good. Either buy one or not.



They don't sound similar in each clip, because that depends on so many factors, eg. the guitars, cabs, speakers, recording method etc.. 
Some people may be interested in hearing the different tonal possibilities. 

But I understand, that you prefer playing your SV20 instead of watching clips, hehe.


----------



## Pageburst

Deleted


----------



## Pageburst

Solid State said:


> Tone King videos are so awful. Here's Elmo's




I don’t understand what the guy is doing in the above video. 

The beautiful thing about a classic NMV Marshall is it’s singing overdrive and woody crunch. That means the volumes need to be full up and stepped down with an attenuator. PPI volume control together with Power Scaling can also work well.

Drive from a pedal, cascading gain, defeats the reason for a 20 watt Plexi which is to crank it to let the pre and power tubes meld together in that glorious overdrive,

If a classic Marshall Plexi drive tone is not the objective than a variety of amps let you switch from clean to dirty. Friedman is an obvious choice.

Afaic, you haven’t really heard a Plexi unless the treble volume is on 8 the normal volume on 4 or 5. The when you dig in, it truly feels like the hammer of the gods. The trick has always been how to get as close to that tone as possible at less paint peeling levels.


----------



## EndGame00

proxy said:


> I never understood why one would review an amp with any effect?


I don't know why TTK still doing gear reviews...he makes every gear sounds atrocious.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Pageburst said:


> I don’t understand what the guy is doing in the above video.
> 
> The beautiful thing about a classic NMV Marshall is it’s singing overdrive and woody crunch. That means the volumes need to be full up and stepped down with an attenuator. PPI volume control together with Power Scaling can also work well.
> 
> Drive from a pedal, cascading gain, defeats the reason for a 20 watt Plexi which is to crank it to let the pre and power tubes meld together in that glorious overdrive,
> 
> If a classic Marshall Plexi drive tone is not the objective than a variety of amps let you switch from clean to dirty. Friedman is an obvious choice.
> 
> Afaic, you haven’t really heard a Plexi unless the treble volume is on 8 the normal volume on 4 or 5. The when you dig in, it truly feels like the hammer of the gods. The trick has always been how to get as close to that tone as possible at less paint peeling levels.


I totally agree with you. I can really not understand those who want a plexi as a clean platform for pedals. It's the Roar you want if I wanted a clean pedalplatform, I would get a fender deluxe reverb or something. No, crank the plexi and ride those knobs on your guitar


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tore knutsen said:


> I totally agree with you. I can really not understand those who want a plexi as a clean platform for pedals. It's the Roar you want if I wanted a clean pedalplatform, I would get a fender deluxe reverb or something. No, crank the plexi and ride those knobs on your guitar


Exactly, why spend $1300 on this amp, if your intent is to run it clean with pedals. Makes no sense to me, but hey, everyone's different.


----------



## Tore knutsen

marshallmellowed said:


> Exactly, why spend $1300 on this amp, if your intent is to run it clean with pedals. Makes no sense to me, but hey, everyone's different.


Makes no sense to me neither. But as you said: different strokes for different folks


----------



## Capriccio

marshallmellowed said:


> Exactly, why spend $1300 on this amp, if your intent is to run it clean with pedals. Makes no sense to me, but hey, everyone's different.



Simple man, cause with it you can have everything, from funky tones (frusciante for ex.) to hard rock tones, (Ac Dc) going from hendrix to Clapton to malmsteen , does it true or not? . And you know , 1959 can do it, so SV idem, i hope...and to be clear for clean tone I mean a marshall crispy clean tone, not fender clean tone


----------



## marshallmellowed

Capriccio said:


> Simple man, cause with it you can have everything, from funky tones (frusciante for ex.) to hard rock tones, (Ac Dc) going from hendrix to Clapton to malmsteen , does it true or not? . And you know , 1959 can do it, so SV idem, i hope...and to be clear for clean tone I mean a marshall crispy clean tone, not fender clean tone


Of course, but if the goal is run clean with pedals, there are many more cost effective approaches. You don't have to spend $1,300 on a 20 watt amp to accomplish that, unless you just want to.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Tore knutsen said:


> I totally agree with you. I can really not understand those who want a plexi as a clean platform for pedals. It's the Roar you want if I wanted a clean pedalplatform, I would get a fender deluxe reverb or something. No, crank the plexi and ride those knobs on your guitar



I'm greedy as I've got both ('64 Deluxe). Just had chance to crank my SV20H a bit tonight as my wife was out and I stood a long way back.  It has a much different distortion to my Mini Jubilee, but lovely in it's own way too. I'm taking it to the rehearsal studio tonight, so should be able to run it loud enough to enjoy without needing pedals.

I am wondering about getting an attenuator though, just so I can enjoy the 'roar' at home.


----------



## Tore knutsen

KelvinS1965 said:


> I'm greedy as I've got both ('64 Deluxe). Just had chance to crank my SV20H a bit tonight as my wife was out and I stood a long way back.  It has a much different distortion to my Mini Jubilee, but lovely in it's own way too. I'm taking it to the rehearsal studio tonight, so should be able to run it loud enough to enjoy without needing pedals.
> 
> I am wondering about getting an attenuator though, just so I can enjoy the 'roar' at home.


That is just golden, it's something about that respons you get when cranking a plexi. Enjoy


----------



## SlyStrat

Pedal or no pedal?
Stop stating what YOU think others should do.
Live and let live.
Our society is turning into "my way or the highway".


----------



## marshallmellowed

And now, back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Capriccio

marshallmellowed said:


> And now, back to our regularly scheduled program...



 yeah u re right man.... anyway the question is... it sounds like a 1959 or not?


----------



## johan.b

Mine does, and I love it...


----------



## SlyStrat

The SV sounds like this with a Strat. Both volumes on about 7.
Notice RT using his Strat volume control to change tone.


----------



## Del Rei

Moony said:


> New demo vid from NStuff:





That's really a great Les Paul tone!


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> And now, back to our regularly scheduled program...


ok, to totally twist myself up, enjoyed the 6100 today..technically could throw all my other amps away..just to mess with myself cause i am my own worst enemy..pulled off bedroomcore tones....today..how did i do it? i turned the MV to the left


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> ok, to totally twist myself up, enjoyed the 6100 today..technically could throw all my other amps away..just to mess with myself cause i am my own worst enemy..pulled off bedroomcore tones....today..how did i do it? i turned the MV to the left


Did you press that low compensation switch as well? Yeah, the 6100 is probably the best at low volumes of any Marshall amp.


----------



## Moony

Michael Roe said:


> the 6100 is probably the best at low volumes of any Marshall amp.



A JVM does that even better.


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> Did you press that low compensation switch as well? Yeah, the 6100 is probably the best at low volumes of any Marshall amp.


hey, i did not, but that is a wild switch tho..really can almost turn the amp down to no level and boost it in..and at barely audible the amp still has balls..funny story..when @DPTONE5 handed me the amp..he said grab with 2 hands(transformer is a beast) & watch the low compensation switch you dont need it for reg playing. Well i am jacked when i get home..ohm set to match cab, left his settings(great by the way) hit E5 and heard a bass amp...lol..the compensation switch was on by mistake.... sweated for a sec but started my hunt left to right and there was that button to push...loudest amp i ever heard but also the most usable at like a barely audible level


----------



## Steve Smith

The Wattage rating on an amp really has no relevance to how powerful or loud it is. Sorry to bore people to death here but amplifier power is rated at RMS, so if you put the signal through a scope, the RMS power is rated as when the sine wave starts to break up. That is why valve amps seem so much more powerful than transistor amps because they react in different ways. Valves start to clip and overdrive gradually at lower volume whereas transistors maintain clean power then just saturate at a certain point. The power is measured at the highest clean level signal... hence a 50 Watt Superlead will sound almost as loud as the 100 Watt equivalent


----------



## marshallmellowed

Capriccio said:


> yeah u re right man.... anyway the question is... it sounds like a 1959 or not?


Wish I could answer this, based on having compared the amp to my 1959RI, but I'm currently comparing the SC20 to the 2203x. If I had to guess, I'd say the SV20 would have less low end thump than the 1959, because that's what I'm finding when comparing the SC20 to the 2203x. I plan on trying the SV20 also, so I'll have a more definitive (IMO) answer when that happens. In the mean time, there will be plenty of info telling you "yes, they sound the same" (maybe it does, but I'm betting not). If someone here is doing a direct A/B, I'd be interested in that, but not an opinion based on an amp they "used to have".


----------



## Capriccio

marshallmellowed said:


> Wish I could answer this, based on having compared the amp to my 1959RI, but I'm currently comparing the SC20 to the 2203x. If I had to guess, I'd say the SV20 would have less low end thump than the 1959, because that's what I'm finding when comparing the SC20 to the 2203x. I plan on trying the SV20 also, so I'll have a more definitive (IMO) answer when that happens. In the mean time, there will be plenty of info telling you "yes, they sound the same" (maybe it does, but I'm betting not). If someone here is doing a direct A/B, I'd be interested in that, but not an opinion based on an amp they "used to have".



Yes, i think , and i am afraid, the same about low end, and maybe it's because of the little transformer, but i'm not a tech so i'm waiting to try it at the end of the month here in italy


----------



## Chris4189

I’ll know here in a few hours. FedEx has mine being delivered this morning. 

I’m going to run it through the same 1960 cab that I run my super lead through and I’m going to duplicate the tubes as well minus two power tubes of course, same settings, same cables, and same guitar. we will see how it goes.


----------



## Guitardave

I’ve given this so much thought.... but decided to stick with my Friedman Runt. The Marshall SV looks and sounds awesome, but without messing about with attenuators it’s clear that it’s not really a home amp, whereas my Friedman has got a great master volume and can get incredibly close to the tones of both the SV and the SC. For once i’m letting my head rule my heart and making the sensible decision lol! Really enjoyed watching all the demo’s of the SV though, and I will continue to lust after it. Maybe one day...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chris4189 said:


> I’ll know here in a few hours. FedEx has mine being delivered this morning.
> 
> I’m going to run it through the same 1960 cab that I run my super lead through and I’m going to duplicate the tubes as well minus two power tubes of course, same settings, same cables, and same guitar. we will see how it goes.


Now _that_, is the way to do it! Memories fade, and it's easy to say, "this sounds as good as my **** amp, I used to have". I'll be very interested in hearing your findings. One thing that I've found, comparing the SC20 to my 2203x, is that, even if I use my Power Brake with the 2203x, it still comes out on top (cranking the 2203x to get output distortion). The SC20 sounds great (it really does), but I wouldn't say it sounds "better" or "the same", even at low volumes.


----------



## KelvinS1965

rich88uk said:


> I will wait for your report back posthaste


Cranked it in 20 watt mode last night...which is very loud in the studio we use, so I ran it the rest of the time in 5 watt mode, which even then was louder than we usually play at. The two modes don't seem any different except for volume, so I don't feel I'm losing out playing in 5 watt in the studio and can use 20 watt for gigs. I really like how I can balance the two gain controls to mix the sound when using a jumper cable. I only took my Hot Rod Tele last night, so I've got an excuse to try my other guitars over the next few weeks of rehearsals.

I don't know enough to say if it sounds like a 'real' Plexi, but the sound I was getting was very familiar to me and suits the type of classic rock that I like to play.

I've just ordered an attenuator for it, because I can use it with my '64 Deluxe reverb as well (since that isn't a master volume amp either, though I typically play it clean anyway). That way I can crank it at home and use it to control the levels a bit at the next rehearsal (unless we get one of the bigger studios next time, then I think it'll be OK anyway).


----------



## Chris4189

Alright gang as I mentioned in my previous posts I ordered both the head and matching cabinet and both arrived this morning and I’ve been playing around with them since then.

As stated before to do the direct comparison I used the same 1960 cabinet loaded with 4 pre rola greenbacks, same cables, same les Paul( Wizz Hot Lanta Pups) same tubes and same eq settings. I’m a southern boy so I play a lot of southern rock (Skynyrd, Marshall Tucker and The Brothers) and do what they did, dime every knob and use the guitar. If I’m playing AC/DC or something else ill adjust according But for the most part I dime everything and use the guitar knobs.

Disclaimer:

My 1959 is a ‘72 and it has some unique values from the factory( totally for the good) For whatever reason mine is much softer filtered then other ‘72’s I’ve compared to as well as ones my amp tech had compared it to.

I didn’t use ANY stomp boxes.

Now onto the comparison/observations.

The stock tubes had to go. To me they were way too fizzy. I replaced the power tubes with two new Mullards, V1 Nos Mullard short plate, V2 Nos Mullard short plate and V3 Sovtek LPS.

Plugged into the 1960 cabinet, I really didn’t hear any noticeable difference in the 5/20 watt mode. Obviously it wasn’t as punchy or as full sounding as the 1959 but aside from that I feel like it held its own tone wise and I think the tubes helped a lot.

It is loud! Obviously not 1959 loud but you’re not going to play it with kids sleeping or while the wife is watching some bogus TV show. You will need an attenuator.

If you are home alone and live out in the country like I do, let it eat! It will definitely give you the 1959 goods without bringing the house down and killing small animals.

Clean it has that great Marshall chime.

It’s not forgiving and there is nothing to hide behind so it’s exactly like it’s big brother in that regard.

Next I tried it with the matching cabinet and honestly for me the V type speakers just don’t cut it. They make the amp sound very thin and very metal sounding. In my opinion if you play classic rock you are going to need another speaker. I was impressed with the construction of the cabinet.

I took the V types out and put into two JBL D120’s and it was again back in vintage rock mode.

After I ran my LP through it, I ran my SG (ox4 low output pups) and Firebird (OG P90 Bridge and OG mini Humbucker neck) through it and again I thought it sounded good.

In my final experiment for the day I ran the studio vintage back through the 1960 cab but this time I ran it through a Fryette PS1 to play around with some attenuation and with the PS1 you can definitely get that fuller sound at low levels or moderate levels of attenuation.

Overall I don’t think it gives you anything better or worse then it’s big brother. It’s definitely a helluva a lot lighter and has a much smaller footprint if space is an issue or if you have to lug it around. If you don’t have a super lead and want one this Is your amp!! If you have a super lead and a good attenuator I think you will find that you will still prefer it over the studio vintage.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Chris4189 said:


> In my final experiment for the day I ran the studio vintage back through the 1960 cab but this time I ran it through a Fryette PS1 to play around with some attenuation and with the PS1 you can definitely get that fuller sound at low levels or moderate levels of attenuation.



Lots of useful information there Chris, the bit I've quoted is particularly of interest to me, with my attenuator coming tomorrow I'll be able to compare notes. 

I've got spare valves, but nothing likely to be 'better' than the standard stuff, so I hadn't intended to start swapping them out. I've only got lower gain ones mainly anyway (from when I had a Blackstar amp that had far too much gain for my needs). I know when I looked at some NOS Mullards on a UK site they were pretty expensive (circa £100 each), so maybe something to try in the future as I'm happy enough with the sound.


----------



## Chris4189

Kelvin,

Try and find a nos Brimar or RFT they are usually a little more affordable and they will get real close to a Mullard IMHO.


----------



## Chris4189

One more experiment for the day. I had a tubular mods juice box laying around that i forgot about and holy crap!! It’s very transparent with the SV20!!

If you want a cheap transparent L pad for this amp here you go:

http://tubularmods.com/#page11


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chris4189 said:


> Alright gang as I mentioned in my previous posts I ordered both the head and matching cabinet and both arrived this morning and I’ve been playing around with them since then.
> 
> As stated before to do the direct comparison I used the same 1960 cabinet loaded with 4 pre rola greenbacks, same cables, same les Paul( Wizz Hot Lanta Pups) same tubes and same eq settings. I’m a southern boy so I play a lot of southern rock (Skynyrd, Marshall Tucker and The Brothers) and do what they did, dime every knob and use the guitar. If I’m playing AC/DC or something else ill adjust according But for the most part I dime everything and use the guitar knobs.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> My 1959 is a ‘72 and it has some unique values from the factory( totally for the good) For whatever reason mine is much softer filtered then other ‘72’s I’ve compared to as well as ones my amp tech had compared it to.
> 
> I didn’t use ANY stomp boxes.
> 
> Now onto the comparison/observations.
> 
> The stock tubes had to go. To me they were way too fizzy. I replaced the power tubes with two new Mullards, V1 Nos Mullard short plate, V2 Nos Mullard short plate and V3 Sovtek LPS.
> 
> Plugged into the 1960 cabinet, I really didn’t hear any noticeable difference in the 5/20 watt mode. Obviously it wasn’t as punchy or as full sounding as the 1959 but aside from that I feel like it held its own tone wise and I think the tubes helped a lot.
> 
> It is loud! Obviously not 1959 loud but your not going to play it with kids sleeping or while the wife is watching some bogus TV show. You will need an attenuator.
> 
> If you are home alone and live out in the country like I do, let it eat! It will definitely give you the 1959 goods without bringing the house down and killing small animals.
> 
> Clean it has that great Marshall chime.
> 
> It’s not forgiving and there is nothing to hide behind so it’s exactly like it’s big brother in that regard.
> 
> Next I tried it with the matching cabinet and honestly for me the V type speakers just don’t cut it. They make the amp sound very thin and very metal sounding. In my opinion if you play classic rock you are going to need another speaker. I was impressed with the construction of the cabinet.
> 
> I took the V types out and put into two JBL D120’s and it was again back in vintage rock mode.
> 
> After I ran my LP through it, I ran my SG (ox4 low output pups) and Firebird (OG P90 Bridge and OG mini Humbucker neck) through it and again I thought it sounded good.
> 
> In my final experiment for the day I ran the studio vintage back through the 1960 cab but this time I ran it through a Fryette PS1 to play around with some attenuation and with the PS1 you can definitely get that fuller sound at low levels or moderate levels of attenuation.
> 
> Overall I don’t think it gives you anything better or worse then it’s big brother. It’s definitely a helluva a lot lighter and has a much smaller footprint if space is an issue or if you have to lug it around. If you don’t have a super lead and want one this Is your amp!! If you have a super lead and a good attenuator I think you will find that you will still prefer it over the studio vintage.


Thanks for taking the time to write this. I was 99% certain I would prefer my 1959RI to the SV20, but still wanted to try one. After trying the SC20, and comparing to my 2203x, my experience was nearly the same as yours, nice sounding amp, but don't think either are something I really need. I like my big amps, and I'm good with what I've got, so I'll probably skip the test drive of the SV20.


----------



## Mystic38

fwiw If anyone is interested in this approach, it looks like this $20 in a box..

https://www.amazon.com/Parts-Expres...r&reviewerType=all_reviews#reviews-filter-bar



Chris4189 said:


> One more experiment for the day. I had a tubular mods juice box laying around that i forgot about and holy crap!! It’s very transparent with the SV20!!
> 
> If you want a cheap transparent L pad for this amp here you go:
> 
> http://tubularmods.com/#page11


----------



## Chris4189

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write this. I was 99% certain I would prefer my 1959RI to the SV20, but still wanted to try one. After trying the SC20, and comparing to my 2203x, my experience was nearly the same as yours, nice sounding amp, but don't think either are something I really need. I like my big amps, and I'm good with what I've got, so I'll probably skip the test drive of the SV20.




It’s a great little amp and now I’m setting here wondering if I should return it or not lol


----------



## Tore knutsen

Chris4189 said:


> Alright gang as I mentioned in my previous posts I ordered both the head and matching cabinet and both arrived this morning and I’ve been playing around with them since then.
> 
> As stated before to do the direct comparison I used the same 1960 cabinet loaded with 4 pre rola greenbacks, same cables, same les Paul( Wizz Hot Lanta Pups) same tubes and same eq settings. I’m a southern boy so I play a lot of southern rock (Skynyrd, Marshall Tucker and The Brothers) and do what they did, dime every knob and use the guitar. If I’m playing AC/DC or something else ill adjust according But for the most part I dime everything and use the guitar knobs.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> 
> My 1959 is a ‘72 and it has some unique values from the factory( totally for the good) For whatever reason mine is much softer filtered then other ‘72’s I’ve compared to as well as ones my amp tech had compared it to.
> 
> I didn’t use ANY stomp boxes.
> 
> Now onto the comparison/observations.
> 
> The stock tubes had to go. To me they were way too fizzy. I replaced the power tubes with two new Mullards, V1 Nos Mullard short plate, V2 Nos Mullard short plate and V3 Sovtek LPS.
> 
> Plugged into the 1960 cabinet, I really didn’t hear any noticeable difference in the 5/20 watt mode. Obviously it wasn’t as punchy or as full sounding as the 1959 but aside from that I feel like it held its own tone wise and I think the tubes helped a lot.
> 
> It is loud! Obviously not 1959 loud but your not going to play it with kids sleeping or while the wife is watching some bogus TV show. You will need an attenuator.
> 
> If you are home alone and live out in the country like I do, let it eat! It will definitely give you the 1959 goods without bringing the house down and killing small animals.
> 
> Clean it has that great Marshall chime.
> 
> It’s not forgiving and there is nothing to hide behind so it’s exactly like it’s big brother in that regard.
> 
> Next I tried it with the matching cabinet and honestly for me the V type speakers just don’t cut it. They make the amp sound very thin and very metal sounding. In my opinion if you play classic rock you are going to need another speaker. I was impressed with the construction of the cabinet.
> 
> I took the V types out and put into two JBL D120’s and it was again back in vintage rock mode.
> 
> After I ran my LP through it, I ran my SG (ox4 low output pups) and Firebird (OG P90 Bridge and OG mini Humbucker neck) through it and again I thought it sounded good.
> 
> In my final experiment for the day I ran the studio vintage back through the 1960 cab but this time I ran it through a Fryette PS1 to play around with some attenuation and with the PS1 you can definitely get that fuller sound at low levels or moderate levels of attenuation.
> 
> Overall I don’t think it gives you anything better or worse then it’s big brother. It’s definitely a helluva a lot lighter and has a much smaller footprint if space is an issue or if you have to lug it around. If you don’t have a super lead and want one this Is your amp!! If you have a super lead and a good attenuator I think you will find that you will still prefer it over the studio vintage.


This was a great post, thank you


----------



## Chris4189

You guys are more then welcome. I don’t have any fancy recording equipment so I can’t give you any good clips and cell phones vids leave a lot to be desired I think.


----------



## Michael Roe

Just got done doing an hour long jam at 5 watt. Ears are ringing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Picked up a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe to hit the front end with. Mini Tube Screamer might be on the chopping block now. Only downfall to the Tumnus is it adds a bit of hiss noise to the signal, although it sounds like uhmmmm, here hold my balls


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write this. I was 99% certain I would prefer my 1959RI to the SV20, but still wanted to try one. After trying the SC20, and comparing to my 2203x, my experience was nearly the same as yours, nice sounding amp, but don't think either are something I really need. I like my big amps, and I'm good with what I've got, so I'll probably skip the test drive of the SV20.


i had both in my cart, and looking at your list of amps..sorta in the same boat...i have a/b all my stuff the last 2 weeks and really found out what i have really got it covered..took me awhile to develop my sound and i almost got one of these new heads. think they are great idea depending on what your needs are..if anything i learned how to dial my amps in at lower levels for the first time ever, to understand all this stuff..surprised how good they sound at low levels... the studios fired me up to examine my own stuff...but i def would haven gotten either one of them if i didn't have an amp already in that zone..its all good !!


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> i had both in my cart, and looking at your list of amps..sorta in the same boat...i have a/b all my stuff the last 2 weeks and really found out what i have really got it covered..took me awhile to develop my sound and i almost got one of these new heads. think they are great idea depending on what your needs are..if anything i learned how to dial my amps in at lower levels for the first time ever, to understand all this stuff..surprised how good they sound at low levels... the studios fired me up to examine my own stuff...but i def would haven gotten either one of them if i didn't have an amp already in that zone..its all good !!


Yeah, for those of us with the larger amps, aside from size and portability, the Studio amps don't offer much in the way of advantages (IMO). My amps all sound great, even at low volumes or attenuated (non master amps). For those that don't have the larger amps, and are looking for something that gives them a non master volume (Plexi) or 2203 vibe in a small package, the Studio amps are a great choice. Had I paid $500 - $600 for the SC20, I might have considered keeping it, but $1300 is a bit much for something I don't really need.


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> Just got done doing an hour long jam at 5 watt. Ears are ringing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Picked up a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe to hit the front end with. Mini Tube Screamer might be on the chopping block now. Only downfall to the Tumnus is it adds a bit of hiss noise to the signal, although it sounds like uhmmmm, here hold my balls


how is against the origin?


----------



## Chris4189

Sorry for all the posts guys but I’m smitten.

My daughters bed room is beside my music room and she has the TV on so I decided to throw this thing into the low mode and use the juice box. I got the amp dimed, Firebird bridge volume on 5, the L pad turned down really low and I’m playing “On The Hunt” and I swear this thing gives up it! I’m not missing anything tone/volume wise. I can hear the damn TV over the amp.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

^That's one big downside of the Weber MiniMASS that I use - smoothness of volume control. The control is a wire wound rheostat and it does jump from "mouse fart" to "louder than normal TV". But I live alone, so the volume jump is acceptable.

My JJ ECC803S came in and I swapped out the stock (JJ ECC83S?) V1 tube out. It seems to be a little taller, but still fits in the tube retainer. The 803 has a long plate and it makes a big difference. The stock 83 could get muddy when slammed with the Turbo Rat. The 803 sounded clearer and fuller, both boosted and not. A Plexi type amp like the Studio Vintage is a good place for such a tube - it's a head so it won't get pounded by a speaker a few inches behind it, and there isn't as much preamp gain so it won't risk oscillation. Indeed, I started getting nasty squealing if I cranked the Turbo Rat's gain and volume at the same time.


----------



## Michael Roe

ken361 said:


> how is against the origin?


Well, if you want an authentic plexi tone, then about a $650 difference...…………..and it shows.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Chris4189 said:


> Kelvin,
> 
> Try and find a nos Brimar or RFT they are usually a little more affordable and they will get real close to a Mullard IMHO.



Thanks, something I'll come back to (I bought a Gretsch last month, the SV20H and now an attenuator this month, so I'd better hold off for a bit ).

Reading the large/small amp comparison, it's good to see that there doesn't seem to be a huge difference between them. Since I don't have the larger amp it means I've saved a bit of money (poor excuse I know since these aren't cheap anyway ), but the handy thing for my particular set up is that I can fit the head in my cupboard...my wife is very understanding of all my guitar gear and purchases, but it does help if I can stow it away out of sight when not in use. Judging by my testing so far I don't really need any more power, so I think I'm good.


----------



## Chris4189

Here is question for the tech savvy among us. 

Is it possible to do a push/pull or toggle switch to do the shared cathode/1992 thing on the studio vintage head?

I had this done on a reissue hand wire and it’s a great/easy mod.


----------



## Moony

Chris4189 said:


> Is it possible to do a push/pull or toggle switch to do the shared cathode/1992 thing on the studio vintage head?



Without having seen the schematics - I guess it would be possible. The preamp shouldn't differ much from the original, so why not?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Chris4189 said:


> You guys are more then welcome. I don’t have any fancy recording equipment so I can’t give you any good clips and cell phones vids leave a lot to be desired I think.


Yes but when that is the only means of doing it, I don’t shy away from it, very informative post by the way! Cheers Mitch


----------



## johan.b

Chris4189 said:


> Here is question for the tech savvy among us.
> 
> Is it possible to do a push/pull or toggle switch to do the shared cathode/1992 thing on the studio vintage head?
> 
> I had this done on a reissue hand wire and it’s a great/easy mod.



It would be real easy. Biggest problem is where to put the switch so it doesn't mess up the new amp...I mentioned this earlier in this thread, but just sounds so damn good as is, I haven't even opened it up yet, after two weeks.. it's a first for me..
J


----------



## Tore knutsen

Just used my SV20 head in studio for the first time today, oh man did it Kick some butt. It was just brilliant, meaty and big sounding. Monday is time for first rehearsal, and I know it is going to be great there also. What a fantastic amp. Used it with a 210 zilla cab with one vintage10 and one greenback10. Mostly straight in, soloboost with a Supa trem  sorry for my English, I am Norwegian


----------



## Chris4189

johan.b said:


> It would be real easy. Biggest problem is where to put the switch so it doesn't mess up the new amp...I mentioned this earlier in this thread, but just sounds so damn good as is, I haven't even opened it up yet, after two weeks.. it's a first for me..
> J



I agree but I have a very special place in my heart for a 1992!


----------



## johan.b

Chris4189 said:


> I agree but I have a very special place in my heart for a 1992!


So do I, I played one exclusively from ca 1990 to 2009, when the music I played called for something with a tighter low end..


----------



## ken361

Just got the combo! its pretty awesome! we jammed it loud upstairs at the store where they keep there amps. Not bright at all I thought it would be the V type. The guy works there is a great player and i had him play some zeppelin and it nail it! wait till it breaks in. Its loud not crazy loud im used to 50 and 40 watt combos. Going to rock it now and my girls, got 500 for my Origin and though I would get 400 so im cool I paid 740 for the 50 c


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> Just got the combo!



Finally some love for the combo version!
I like that!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Just got the combo! its pretty awesome! we jammed it loud upstairs at the store where they keep there amps. Not bright at all I thought it would be the V type. The guy works there is a great player and i had him play some zeppelin and it nail it! wait till it breaks in. Its loud not crazy loud im used to 50 and 40 watt combos. Going to rock it now and my girls, got 500 for my Origin and though I would get 400 so im cool I paid 740 for the 50 c


Congratulations on your new amp Ken clips


----------



## jmp45

Chris4189 said:


> If you have a super lead and a good attenuator I think you will find that you will still prefer it over the studio vintage.



I think you just saved me $1300.


----------



## ken361

It sounds pretty good still kinda bassy on my les paul faded on the power chords 6th 5th strings so I backed the treble side to 7 and the bass at 10 o'clock it was better. I still have the stock strings on so im going to restring it tomorrow. its pretty big sounding and the bitch is the preamp tubes are hard to get too! I took the back cover over off in the middle and the v1 has the shield on it was hard to get off so i just left the stock ones in I was going to try a tungsol in.

Might have to pull the chassis if I want to tube roll or try it again later I never had issues with tubes before the origin had a bit more room to get my hand in there. The origin was a little bassy also maybe the new strings will brighten it up more. A Greenback im would rock it! the high strings has that good plexi tones for sure!! im new to these type amps so will have some time to dial in more and break it in more.


----------



## ken361

Oh the soul food worked awesome! it evenend everything out and more plexish I had the loop button pushed in not sure if that affected the tone or not will try the delay in Saturday


----------



## ken361

Michigan sale tax sucks 90.00


----------



## ken361

Im sure its going to sound better each time I crank it! wish I had a cab with greenbacks though but I wanted to keep my cash spending to a minimum I been spending a little too much but I had to have a plexi the jcm 800 sounds awesome too I bet. I wanted a quick get up and go amp. My dsl will be my higher gain amp for now.


----------



## ken361

think I was jumping it wrong I was plugging the guitar in the top right input jack and jumping the top left to the bottom right


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> think I was jumping it wrong I was plugging the guitar in the top right input jack and jumping the top left to the bottom right


Don’t worry Ken, a little time and you will find her sweet spot and you will be rocking it like you’ve had one for years! Cheers to your new amp brother! Mitch


----------



## ken361

later on today will jam


----------



## SlyStrat

Are there any good clips comparing the combo to head?
I want to hear that 10" speaker vs 12".


----------



## ken361

not yet I believe


----------



## Moony

There are plenty of clips out there, where the combo is demoed, too.
And all of them were posted already. Just watch them.
But if it depends on "good", I'm not sure, what everyone's standards are as every time a new clip pops up, there will be someone, who complains about several things.
I'm just waiting for the demo videos of Session Music. They will be fine for sure!

Here are a few (again): 





etc.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Just had chance to play my Strat through my Vintage, plus 2x12 Greenback cab and crank it up a bit as my wife was out.  It is really dynamic and the sound changes so much depending on how hard I pick and of course where the guitar volume is set. 

The sound of the guitar really comes through as well, I particularly like my Strat on the neck pick up (Bareknuckle Apache pick ups for what it's worth). By comparison I don't tend to play my Strat through my Mini Jubilee as it tends to sound too shrill. I like my 2 Les Pauls (P90 and humbucker) through the MJ _and_ the Vintage, so it's good to have options. I've still got to try my single coil Tele and Gretsch through the Vintage.

My attenuator arrived damaged, so I've got another one coming on Monday as this will allow me to knock the level down enough to crank it at home (my house is detached and my nearest neighbour plays guitar with me anyway). I just want to look after what it left of my hearing, while enjoying this amp.


----------



## MarshallDog

Any gut shots yet? Does this amp have a real choke or a resistor? Just curious.

I may trade my Dr Z Maz 18 NR for one. Not sure yet. Never play it. Sounds great but its just not a Marshall.

I will say that Maz 18 is phucking loud for only 18 Ws, I wonder how the SV will compare in volume at 20 Ws??


----------



## ken361

there is a 800 video showing the insides


----------



## Moony

MarshallDog said:


> Any gut shots yet? Does this amp have a real choke or a resistor? Just curious.



Yeah, there were gutshots - and there's no choke on the SV20.


----------



## ken361

so was I jumping it wrong?? most vids the guitar was going into the left top input and jumping 2nd and 3rd inputs


----------



## Moony

Here were the gutshots: http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...ntage-thread-sv20h.105813/page-7#post-1790513


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> so was I jumping it wrong?? most vids the guitar was going into the left top input and jumping 2nd and 3rd inputs



On the head version, yes - can't tell if the combo is wired differently as everything is reversed by 180°.
But there is no "wrong" - just try out the several combinations and use, what you like most with your guitar.


----------



## tce63

.


----------



## Michael Roe

Here is a quick jam ( with mistakes in there ) with the SV amp.
All guitars going through the SV hitting the front with a Wampler Tumnus and an EP Booster. Amp is going into a Torpedo Captor and into DAW using Zombie Cabs IRs. 
Rhythm guitars are an Epiphone Les Paul
Lead guitar is a PRS S2 Singlecut
Bass is my shity Spector and drums are EZ Drummer 2


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> Here is a quick jam ( with mistakes in there ) with the SV amp.
> All guitars going through the SV hitting the front with a Wampler Tumnus and an EP Booster. Amp is going into a Torpedo Captor and into DAW using Zombie Cabs IRs.
> Rhythm guitars are an Epiphone Les Paul
> Lead guitar is a PRS S2 Singlecut
> Bass is my shity Spector and drums are EZ Drummer 2




Sounds great, nice done


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> Here is a quick jam ( with mistakes in there ) with the SV amp.
> All guitars going through the SV hitting the front with a Wampler Tumnus and an EP Booster. Amp is going into a Torpedo Captor and into DAW using Zombie Cabs IRs.
> Rhythm guitars are an Epiphone Les Paul
> Lead guitar is a PRS S2 Singlecut
> Bass is my shity Spector and drums are EZ Drummer 2



good stuff !! wish some of you were near me, i have the space set up for a no holds barred jam session at whatever Volume you wanna do, nice playin !!


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> good stuff !! wish some of you were near me, i have the space set up for a no holds barred jam session at whatever Volume you wanna do, nice playin !!


Where are you located?


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> Where are you located?


York PA, north Tampa Florida bound soon as my company sale finalizes this year.


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> York PA, north Tampa Florida bound soon as my company sale finalizes this year.


ok, I'm in Ohio. Use to live in Florida, south of Tampa in the early 2000's. Enjoy the weather and Traffic!


----------



## ken361

Today I dialed it in better I have keep the high channel around 6 going higher just made it too fat sounding in the basement. Sounded great and chewy feeling. Loving it! Ran some delay up front I left my patch cable at home.Glad I bought it! You guys are a bad influence on the wallet


----------



## Moony

Michael Roe said:


> in the early 200's



Wow, you're the real senior here! 
Just kiddin'


----------



## Chris4189

I’m not one to piss money away but Ive got to keep this head and matching cab.

I have been running the head in low power mode, every dime knob dimed, plugged into the top bright channel (i don’t jump) and have switched between an L pad and a power station and this little thing just kills it!!

I have been playing along to 70’s music all weekend while everyone has been home and havent got a single “turn it down” yet.

I’m keeping it soley for that reason alone.

When everyone is gone, i break out it’s big brother (1959) and let it eat.

Even with the PS1, I can’t get my 1959 to sound this good at normal household volume when everyone is home watching Tv, doing homework etc.


----------



## BftGibson

Mi
[QUOTE="Michael Roe said:


> ok, I'm in Ohio. Use to live in Florida, south of Tampa in the early 2000's. Enjoy the weather and Traffic!



Headed up to Crystal river on a Canal leading to the Gulf


----------



## Madfinger

Hi all. I have a new SV20H on back order & its my first Marshall purchase in 30 years.
As a new member I just wanted to say g'day.


----------



## tce63

Madfinger said:


> Hi all. I have a new SV20H on back order & its my first Marshall purchase in 30 years.
> As a new member I just wanted to say g'day.



Mine on back order also, but welcome onboard 

Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Madfinger said:


> Hi all. I have a new SV20H on back order & its my first Marshall purchase in 30 years.
> As a new member I just wanted to say g'day.


To the best forum ever! Cheers to when you get your new amp! Mitch


----------



## Moony

Madfinger said:


> I have a new SV20H on back order & its my first Marshall purchase in 30 years.



It's never too late to make things right, right? 

Enjoy your first Marshall then!


----------



## ken361

Need a bumper sticker, kiss my plexi !


----------



## MarshallDog

Moony said:


> Here were the gutshots: http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...ntage-thread-sv20h.105813/page-7#post-1790513



Thanks...


----------



## MarshallDog

Michael Roe said:


> Quick update: Pulled those JJ PTs out! I put in a set of Mullard I had......yeah baby! Even Better!



Yeah...JJ's suck IMHO!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

BftGibson said:


> York PA, north Tampa Florida bound soon as my company sale finalizes this year.



No snow lucky SOB!!!


----------



## ken361

I'm glad no biasing! Almost bought a bias rite for Origin


----------



## ken361

Pimp my Plexi


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> I'm glad no biasing! Almost bought a bias rite for Origin



BiasRite meters are the best...you could always use one!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> BiasRite meters are the best...you could always use one!


I know sure beats sticking the probes in there! I should order one for the DSL.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> I know sure beats sticking the probes in there! I should order one for the DSL.



I've had mine for 10 years and love it...you wont go wrong with one!

So, you gonna get an SV?? I would love for you to compare it to the Origin. II would like one but just can't fathom how much difference it would really be over the Origin. I have a 74 MKII 50 W NMV (real one that I put into a 1X12 combo cab housing an attenuator) ) and I must say the tonal diff is minimal at best. The only thing I can see being a major positive with the SV is bedroom level playing but then again it will be very clean with little to no breakup like a few have already mentioned that have them...IDK?


----------



## ken361

Just got the combo yesterday! Once I dialed it in today I'm digging it! It has better tone I imagine the cab would be better but I wanted a grab and go amp. Its a real Plexi!


----------



## ken361

It has some good gain for me the trick is to keep the levels around 6 or so or it gets thicker for a les Paul. I had a season player play some zeppelin and nailed it I was sold.


----------



## ken361

Has a nice sag feel to it when playing loud, no biasing!


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Has a nice sag feel to it when playing loud, no biasing!



So you keeping it? Is it better than the Origin in tone and volume? Could it keep up in a jam session without being mic’d?


----------



## ken361

Yeah im keeping it has more Plexi tone over the origin. I jam at home don't see why not with a band. It seems a little less quiet compared to the 50c I asked my girlfriend is it quieter up stairs she said no lol. The single notes really shine through.


----------



## ken361

You have a few amps so this is my first Plexi amp so will see how you like it.


----------



## Madfinger

Moony said:


> It's never too late to make things right, right?
> 
> Enjoy your first Marshall then!


Sorry , I mean I havnt bought a Marshall for over 30 years.


----------



## jmp45

ken361 said:


> I know sure beats sticking the probes in there! I should order one for the DSL.



They are handy, I used the Bias Rite today for my 9005. It's a must have if you don't have access to scope and gen. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/twujd43kvcwafi8/9005_05.jpg?raw=1


----------



## johan.b

jmp45 said:


> They are handy, I used the Bias Rite today for my 9005. It's a must have if you don't have access to scope and gen.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/twujd43kvcwafi8/9005_05.jpg?raw=1


I use the static resistance of the output transformer when I bias an amp. Let's me measure volts instead of milivolts..
J
Edit. I think the 9005 has a 1 Ohm resistor on the sockets biasing


----------



## Madfinger

I have a ported closed back pine cab with a 12" 50w celestion gold. Any opinions on how this will go with the SV20H.


----------



## ken361

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...SZmp7DVacIPS1nfEsb_EJCpaCQGcEy7n2omxnQaUFKsGZ


----------



## jmp45

johan.b said:


> I use the static resistance of the output transformer when I bias an amp. Let's me measure volts instead of milivolts..
> J
> Edit. I think the 9005 has a 1 Ohm resistor on the sockets biasing



Socket Photo..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/knjm60tgvku595g/9005_06.jpg?raw=1


----------



## 67Mopar

Madfinger said:


> I have a ported closed back pine cab with a 12" 50w celestion gold. Any opinions on how this will go with the SV20H.


Depends on the size of the box, and how hard you plan on pushing it. Pine is a light, extremely resonant wood, that will insinuate its character into the mix. Great stuff when "tuned" with a lacquered tweed covering, or interior Acoust-X coating. IMO, pine is best used as an open-back cabinet. Closed back, I'd go with baltic birch.


----------



## BftGibson

67Mopar said:


> Depends on the size of the box, and how hard you plan on pushing it. Pine is a light, extremely resonant wood, that will insinuate its character into the mix. Great stuff when "tuned" with a lacquered tweed covering, or interior Acoust-X coating. IMO, pine is best used as an open-back cabinet. Closed back, I'd go with baltic birch.


2nd that ! from building quite a few


----------



## Madfinger

67Mopar said:


> Depends on the size of the box, and how hard you plan on pushing it. Pine is a light, extremely resonant wood, that will insinuate its character into the mix. Great stuff when "tuned" with a lacquered tweed covering, or interior Acoust-X coating. IMO, pine is best used as an open-back cabinet. Closed back, I'd go with baltic birch.


Iv'e never had it open and I just checked the specs, it's supposed to be Russian Baltic Birch not pine as I thought. 51w x 40h x 27d Cab should suit the head nicely but I'll just have to see if the 50w Gold does it justice.
Cheers.


----------



## 67Mopar

Madfinger said:


> Iv'e never had it open and I just checked the specs, it's supposed to be Russian Baltic Birch not pine as I thought. 51w x 40h x 27d Cab should suit the head nicely but I'll just have to see if the 50w Gold does it justice.
> Cheers.


The Alnico gold sounds great when pushed, but its highs can be a bit edgy in some circuits. I prefer the Alnico cream, but I'm not a fan of Alnico's in a closed-back cabinet. I highly recommend Guytron Bigtone 55 speakers for closed-back (or open) cabinets. The Heritage G12M and H are nice as well, but the Bigtone 55 has a sweeter top and a more musical bottom-end. The Guytron speaker is based on the Celestion Alnico, but uses a ceramic magnet.


----------



## ken361

Love this amp! A greenback 2nd cab would be sweet also!


----------



## DaDoc

Emiel said:


> Would you like to elaborate? Would love to hear more about a comparison between the two.



Me too!


----------



## DaDoc

SlyStrat said:


> The SV sounds way more like a plexi.
> It has more power, bigger/thicker notes, more articulate with gain, better everything.
> To my ears the 2061x is anemic in comparison. Hand wired doesnt mean better tone.



True. I have a Fender '65 Deluxe Reverb reissue that sounds awesome! But a hand-wired amp is easier and cheaper to work on if something goes wrong..Printed board goes kaput, one sometimes has to have the entire board replaced, rather than simply replacing a cap. So I prefer hand-wired if I can get it. (Or afford it! )


----------



## ken361

What input Jack is your guitar plugged into I see most are going into #2


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> What input Jack is your guitar plugged into I see most are going into #2



I don´t know if this is right, have no idea actually but the German (I think) guys come up with this.......... at 6:52 in the video

So you that knows, would be great with some inputs.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I didn't think there was any difference once the inputs are jumpered? Since once 1 and 2 have been jumpered they are all connected to the same input(s) anyway.

Unless each input socket goes to a separate buffered stage first perhaps? I can't try it right now, but I'll test it tomorrow if I get chance to see if there is any obvious difference in the sound.

FWIW I have mine like the Humbucker arrangement, so the bottom right input socket is not used.


----------



## Madfinger

67Mopar said:


> The Alnico gold sounds great when pushed, but its highs can be a bit edgy in some circuits. I prefer the Alnico cream, but I'm not a fan of Alnico's in a closed-back cabinet. I highly recommend Guytron Bigtone 55 speakers for closed-back (or open) cabinets. The Heritage G12M and H are nice as well, but the Bigtone 55 has a sweeter top and a more musical bottom-end. The Guytron speaker is based on the Celestion Alnico, but uses a ceramic magnet.


Wow, Did some homework & all things Guytron certainly have some rave reviews by some serious working musicians. I personally wouldn’t be able to justify the cost of purchasing one of their fine amps these days, but a couple of Bigtone 55s & some new cables are squarely in my sights.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 67Mopar

Madfinger said:


> Wow, Did some homework & all things Guytron certainly have some rave reviews by some serious working musicians. I personally wouldn’t be able to justify the cost of purchasing one of their fine amps these days, but a couple of Bigtone 55s & some new cables are squarely in my sights.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


I was going through speakers to match-up with my Ampeg GVT. I tried Alnico Blue, Cream, Heritage G12M, and a Vintage 30. I was convinced on the Alnico Cream, but it sounded slightly choked with the closed cabinet. I had decided to go with a G12M, but then remembered... I have a spare Bigtone 55 in the closet. Less than 10 minutes in, the Bigtone 55 was the one. I want to install 4 x Bigtone 55's into my Silver Jubilee cab, but I first need to make sure that they are still made by the same manufacturer as my '98 speaker.

The early Guytron GT100 is my favorite, but Guy Hedrick used stainless steel for the chassis. Too heavy, and holds the heat like nothing else. You wanna talk heat? The GT100 sports 7 x 12AX7, 2 x EL84, and 4 x EL34 tubes! It's basically an all-in-one early (Van Halen II not included) EVH signal chain. VOX AC15 -> fixed attenuator -> 100 watt Marshall plexi.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

67Mopar said:


> I was going through speakers to match-up with my Ampeg GVT. I tried Alnico Blue, Cream, Heritage G12M, and a Vintage 30. I was convinced on the Alnico Cream, but it sounded slightly choked with the closed cabinet. I had decided to go with a G12M, but then remembered... I have a spare Bigtone 55 in the closet. Less than 10 minutes in, the Bigtone 55 was the one. I want to install 4 x Bigtone 55's into my Silver Jubilee cab, but I first need to make sure that they are still made by the same manufacturer as my '98 speaker.
> 
> The early Guytron GT100 is my favorite, but Guy Hedrick used stainless steel for the chassis. Too heavy, and holds the heat like nothing else. You wanna talk heat? The GT100 sports 7 x 12AX7, 2 x EL84, and 4 x EL34 tubes! It's basically an all-in-one early (Van Halen II not included) EVH signal chain. VOX AC15 -> fixed attenuator -> 100 watt Marshall plexi.


Damm brother that’s quite a few tubes! Cheers


----------



## 67Mopar

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm brother that’s quite a few tubes! Cheers


The Guytron GT100...


----------



## MarshallDog

67Mopar said:


>



The house lights must dim when you turn that on!!


----------



## 67Mopar

MarshallDog said:


> The house lights must dim when you turn that on!!


lol! I sold mine some years back. A great amplifier, but it ran very hot. Chewed-up EL84's fairly fast as well. The later version used an aluminum chassis, but didn't sound the same to me.

I believe the GT20, GT40, and GT100 are the only patented tube driven guitar amplifiers out there.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Second attenuator turned up damaged (different shop this time, same product). Doing an exchange on Thursday. Haven't had chance to test the input/jumpering options yet.


----------



## ken361

Playing kinda low at home today with the strat neck pickup with normal channel at 4 and the high one at 1 or so on the 5 watt mode sounded great. Warm punchy and dynamic, what's good about these 4 hole plexi's I can add more bass or treble to the sound opposed to the origin. Loud I will try this weekend the fuzz worked good too.


----------



## Solid State

ken361 said:


> Playing kinda low at home today with the strat neck pickup with normal channel at 4 and the high one at 1 or so on the 5 watt mode sounded great. Warm punchy and dynamic, what's good about these 4 hole plexi's I can add more bass or treble to the sound opposed to the origin. Loud I will try this weekend the fuzz worked good too.



The Studio Classic absolutely loves Fuzz so I can just imagine Vintage sounding even better.


----------



## Moony

New clips from Burgerman:


----------



## ken361

I ran the soul food in the loop and used it as attenuator its not bad, not whisper quiet but takes it down a lot


----------



## ken361

Hear is mine 5 watts couple hrs on the speaker using a mobile pre for recording works ok i guess


----------



## Solid State

ken361 said:


> Hear is mine 5 watts couple hrs on the speaker using a mobile pre for recording works ok i guess




That's a strong case for the Combo being a great choice!! Gettin' the Vintage GAS now.


----------



## BftGibson

ken361 said:


> Playing kinda low at home today with the strat neck pickup with normal channel at 4 and the high one at 1 or so on the 5 watt mode sounded great. Warm punchy and dynamic, what's good about these 4 hole plexi's I can add more bass or treble to the sound opposed to the origin. Loud I will try this weekend the fuzz worked good too.


curious if you ever ran all the tone knobs dimed..i do that with my jmp50 and today had a blast on that setting..i.dont play it like that all the time but it def is a great way to run one when you feel like having dynamics like crazy at your finger tips..adjust to taste with treble/normal channel,


----------



## ken361

BftGibson said:


> curious if you ever ran all the tone knobs dimed..i do that with my jmp50 and today had a blast on that setting..i.dont play it like that all the time but it def is a great way to run one when you feel like having dynamics like crazy at your finger tips..adjust to taste with treble/normal channel,


will check it out


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Hear is mine 5 watts couple hrs on the speaker using a mobile pre for recording works ok i guess




Sounds great !


----------



## Buzzard

They record really well also. The origins I played 20c 50c sounded good in person but almost every one I heard recorded sounded thin and bland.


----------



## Madfinger

Anyone here have a Redcoat Reighnmaker cab they can do a demo on in 5w mode. I think they go from 100db to about 90db?
May be a handy cab to have arround home?


----------



## ken361

I played loud again and I upped the bass to 4.5 it sounded good and full and tight! both channels around 6 or so!


----------



## Moony

German review - also shown with EHX Soulfood and Boss Blues Driver:


----------



## marshallmellowed

The more I read about these, especially talk about attenuators, the more I feel perfectly happy with my 1987x and JTM45.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> The more I read about these, especially talk about attenuators, the more I feel perfectly happy with my 1987x and JTM45.



It seems, that many guys had underestimated, how loud the Studio Vintage is with the volumes at noon even in 5W mode. 
A 0,5W mode on both the studio models would have been great!


----------



## slagg

marshallmellowed said:


> The more I read about these, especially talk about attenuators, the more I feel perfectly happy with my 1987x and JTM45.



kinda were I'm at. I already have amps that are too loud.


----------



## marshallmellowed

slagg said:


> kinda were I'm at. I already have amps that are too loud.


I don't even consider my 1987x or JTM45 "too loud", but yes, at home, they need a notch or 2 of attenuation (they still sound great).


----------



## Madfinger

marshallmellowed said:


> The more I read about these, especially talk about attenuators, the more I feel perfectly happy with my 1987x and JTM45.


Yeh they are a studio/gig amp which doesnt bother "me" at all. "But" it would be a good idea to tame things for home practice at certain times of the month. I'm curious about these Maverick or Reignmaker's not only for the SV20H when it turns up but also its room mate a 68 CPRRI which is currently getting a DR multi tap transformer. 
Anyway, may be safer to put another cab together for universal applications & situations and calling it the Peacemaker.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Madfinger said:


> Yeh they are a studio/gig amp which doesnt bother "me" at all. "But" it would be a good idea to tame things for home practice at certain times of the month. I'm curious about these Maverick or Reignmaker's not only for the SV20H when it turns up but also its room mate a 68 CPRRI which is currently getting a DR multi tap transformer.
> Anyway, may be safer to put another cab together for universal applications & situations and calling it the Peacemaker.


Yeah, I've never tried adjustable output speakers, not sure how they work. The only thing that comes to mind, is that maybe they're limiting the movement of the voice coil through some sort of variable damping (spring...).


----------



## Moony

Madfinger said:


> I'm curious about these Maverick or Reignmaker's



I've tried them years ago, when Palmer startet to sell their own cabs. They also had one of them in their Fat 50 combo. 
I didn't like those speakers at all. The idea itself is great to have an attenuable speaker - but it sounds really bad, when using the attenuator. You'll loose a lot of treble and get that muffled "blanket over speaker" sound. 
Here in Europe, firstly some guys were raving about those speakers, but currently I know not a single person who is using them. Most of the shops don't stock them anymore as they sold not well enough. 
So no recommendation here.


----------



## Chris4189

marshallmellowed said:


> The more I read about these, especially talk about attenuators, the more I feel perfectly happy with my 1987x and JTM45.



I would agree but also disagree with the comment and here is why.

If you plan on dimming the SV20 out on full power mode and using an attenuator to knock it down a bit then I agree you’d be much better off with a 1959, 1987, 1986, JTM etc. As I mentioned previously in the above scenario I’ll take my 1959, 1992 and 1986 all day with my PS1 because IMHO there is significant difference. 

If we are staring directly into the eyes of the above scenario, and I didn’t have any of the above amps but wanted the classic Marshall crunch and cleans to me the clear winner would be a 2466. They are usually under $1000 used, there is ALL kinds of tones to be had out of that amp and it’s has a GREAT factory MV.


Now here is where I disagree (and it’s not trying to justify a purchase) but the more time I have spent with the SV20 on low power mode and using a high quality 100 watt L pad the SV20 is giving me the 1959 goods at volumes where everyone in the house isn’t saying “turn it down”. Even with the PS1, I cannot get my 1959, 1992 or 1986 to give that kinda tone up at those low levels.

So, when I’m home alone, I’m letting it eat with one of the big boys and the PS1. If it’s in the evening/night, I’m letting it eat with the SV20 and L pad.

Again, if someone doesn’t have one of the big boys, the SV20 is their answer for all their classic rock tone needs. If one has one of the big boys and wants their 1959 fix when everyone is home then the SV20 in low power mode with low levels of attenuation is their answer IMHO.

I think Marshall really knocked it out of the park with this series of amps and cabs. The longer I’ve had mine the more I’ve come to realize it definitely has a place in the stable with the race horses.


----------



## mad5066

Chris, which L-pad do you have? Is something like this good or crap?

https://www.amazon.com/Parts-Express-Speaker-L-Pad-Attenuator/dp/B0002KR0T2


----------



## Chris4189

mad5066 said:


> Chris, which L-pad do you have? Is something like this good or crap?
> 
> http://tubularmods.com/#page11
> 
> I cannot day enough good things about this the juice box. I use it on the SV20, Hi-tone custom low watt and OR micro terror and it’s transparent as hell especially with the SV20 and Hi-Tone.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chris4189 said:


> I would agree but also disagree with the comment and here is why.
> 
> If you plan on dimming the SV20 out on full power mode and using an attenuator to knock it down a bit then I agree you’d be much better off with a 1959, 1987, 1986, JTM etc. As I mentioned previously in the above scenario I’ll take my 1959, 1992 and 1986 all day with my PS1 because IMHO there is significant difference.
> 
> If we are staring directly into the eyes of the above scenario, and I didn’t have any of the above amps but wanted the classic Marshall crunch and cleans to me the clear winner would be a 2466. They are usually under $1000 used, there is ALL kinds of tones to be had out of that amp and it’s has a GREAT factory MV.
> 
> 
> Now here is where I disagree (and it’s not trying to justify a purchase) but the more time I have spent with the SV20 on low power mode and using a high quality 100 watt L pad the SV20 is giving me the 1959 goods at volumes where everyone in the house isn’t saying “turn it down”. Even with the PS1, I cannot get my 1959, 1992 or 1986 to give that kinda tone up at those low levels.
> 
> So, when I’m home alone, I’m letting it eat with one of the big boys and the PS1. If it’s in the evening/night, I’m letting it eat with the SV20 and L pad.
> 
> Again, if someone doesn’t have one of the big boys, the SV20 is their answer for all their classic rock tone needs. If one has one of the big boys and wants their 1959 fix when everyone is home then the SV20 in low power mode with low levels of attenuation is their answer IMHO.
> 
> I think Marshall really knocked it out of the park with this series of amps and cabs. The longer I’ve had mine the more I’ve come to realize it definitely has a place in the stable with the race horses.


So, I guess the take away from all this info, is that I prefer the amps I have, and have no one telling me to "turn it down". You need the SV20, because you do have someone telling you to "turn it down". That was easy.


----------



## SlyStrat

I tried the Vintage Modern and sold it.
Attenuation sucks tone.


----------



## Madfinger

Doubt that in 5w mode it would need much attenuation for home practice. I expect there would be hardly any tone loss if any compared to 20/50/100 watts. Maybe just a extra cab with a less efficient speaker?


----------



## KelvinS1965

Madfinger said:


> Doubt that in 5w mode it would need much attenuation for home practice. I expect there would be hardly any tone loss if any compared to 20/50/100 watts. Maybe just a extra cab with a less efficient speaker?



I found that in 5 watt mode cranked to 7 on the gains was far too loud for home use, playing through a 2x12 Greenback loaded cab. Now this wasn't why I bought the amp (I have a 1 watt JMP already which is fine for that, but no use for gigging with), but it means I couldn't play it at all at home. With an attenuator I can reduce the level down to 25% and it's a decent level for my living room and gives me chance to get used to the settings and balancing the controls/trying out each guitar with the new amp.

Just to give some perspective: My house is detached/brick built and the room is acoustically treated (it doubles as a cinema room) and my AV system can exceed reference level playback (115dB+ from 10Hz upwards). However, I already have tinnitus and don't want to make it any worse, so the attenuator helps with that and will allow me to fine tune the level at the studio too (some rooms are smaller and 5 watt mode is too much for them I've found).

Since I didn't already have a 50/100 watt amp then this was cheaper, smaller (helps where I store it) and still more than loud enough. If you already have a bigger one, then I can understand why someone wouldn't get a SV20H though.


----------



## Moony

No talking, just playing - different settings are shown:


----------



## ken361

Someone was saying the Juice box works really well and no tone loss
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/131940432532


----------



## ken361

I changed the patch cable from a mogami to a George L a nicer difference ! so watch what your using! kinda hard to capture the highs live with what I got but still sounds fine to me


----------



## ken361

Not bedroom basement amp


----------



## ken361

OK jamming at my girlfriends condo with Strat aka Jimi Hendrix Stratocaster on the neck pup sounded like the Origin a lot but later I went to the bridge pickup that surprised me it was fat but dynamic! Sounded awesome! The Origin was bright and that I didn't like it too much.

If I maxed the gain it was pretty decent but SV beat it, well it is a mini 1959 was very pleased! I used input 2 it seemed more stratty with the channels jumped and the George L cable sounded better over the Mogami.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> OK jamming at my girlfriends condo with Strat aka Jimi Hendrix Stratocaster on the neck pup sounded like the Origin a lot but later I went to the bridge pickup that surprised me it was fat but dynamic! Sounded awesome! The Origin was bright and that I didn't like it too much.
> 
> If I maxed the gain it was pretty decent but SV beat it, well it is a mini 1959 was very pleased! I used input 2 it seemed more stratty with the channels jumped and the George L cable sounded better over the Mogami.



You have to stop posting (just kidding) still haven´t got mine but if I am lucky it will arrive next week.
Glad you are happy with yours

Cheers


----------



## ken361

Take your time tweeking and break it in, getting the combo?


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Take your time tweeking and break it in, getting the combo?



No the head, and i going to use it with a Palmer Attenuator and a 2*12 Greenback


----------



## ken361

Interesting what you think since you have the Origin you might like it better who knows.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Interesting what you think since you have the Origin you might like it better who knows.



I am thinking of make a little YT clip when i get it and put up a A/B clip with the Origin and SV20.
I haven´t seen any so far.

But every YT clip i seen so far, i must say the SV20 series sound amazing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> I am thinking of make a little YT clip when i get it and put up a A/B clip with the Origin and SV20.
> I haven´t seen any so far.
> 
> But every YT clip i seen so far, i must say the SV20 series sound amazing


Hell ya Tony when you get it, an A/B comparison would be appreciated, I know I have the 50H origin, and still I am jonesing for the 1987xl, but I am doing the best I can to stay on track for my dogone speakers!


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell ya Tony when you get it, an A/B comparison would be appreciated, I know I have the 50H origin, and still I am jonesing for the 1987xl, but I am doing the best I can to stay on track for my dogone speakers!



When i get it, I will put it up, I'm curious myself.
But it may unfortunately become a Samsung phone recording, I think it´s going to be OK


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> When i get it, I will put it up, I'm curious myself.
> But it may unfortunately become a Samsung phone recording, I think it´s going to be OK


All of my clips are phone recordings! Cheers


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> All of my clips are phone recordings! Cheers


----------



## Figaro

You don’t need an attenuator with the SV. A volume control in the effects loop works as a master volume.


----------



## Figaro

YouTube live video (not mine) from just a cell phone of a LP direct into a SV, no pedals.


----------



## Kl75

Figaro said:


> You don’t need an attenuator with the SV. A volume control in the effects loop works as a master volume.


Agree!

Tried a bugera ps1 and it sucked too much tone, maybe the more expensive ones will do the job better.
JHS little black amp in the loop works great, very transparent!


----------



## tce63

Kl75 said:


> Agree!
> 
> Tried a bugera ps1 and it sucked too much tone, maybe the more expensive ones will do the job better.
> JHS little black amp in the loop works great, very transparent!



I have as you may know EWS volume control that i run with my Origin.

But I was curious about a attenuator so I got a Palmer PDI06.
Can not hear much difference with the attenuator in Bypass or activated.

I think it sounds better with the Attenuatorn then with the Volume control.


----------



## Kl75

tce63 said:


> I have as you may know EWS volume control that i run with my Origin.
> 
> But I was curious about a attenuator so I got a Palmer PDI06.
> Can not hear much difference with the attenuator in Bypass or activated.
> 
> I think it sonds better with the Attenuatorn.


I'm curious how the Palmer will sound with your SV20.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Kl75 said:


> I'm curious how the Palmer will sound with your SV20.



The Palmer sounds fine with my SV20H and 2x12 Greenback cab.  Just makes it a lower volume, maybe the last step slightly smooths the tone, but nothing a tweak of the presence/treble controls can't sort. If it means being able to practice through it and learn the controls at home, then it's fine by me.


----------



## Kl75

So there are several ways to make the SV20 sound good at lower volumes.


----------



## Moony




----------



## Moony

Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?

Find out and watch the video:


----------



## Michael Roe

Moony said:


> Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?
> 
> Find out and watch the video:



The SV sounded better in all the clips. It had much more clarity and note definition. I thought the SC sounded very thin in comparison.


----------



## Moony

Michael Roe said:


> The SV sounded better in all the clips. It had much more clarity and note definition. I thought the SC sounded very thin in comparison.



Exactly my thoughts! Have written the same before on a German forum: https://www.musiker-board.de/thread...e-amps-serie-2019.688972/page-17#post-8751330


----------



## BftGibson

its weird, never been so hyper focused on an amp topic before.but the new studios had me dive in ..and i got my classics set real well and appreciate what they & will always do..but in this research..i have been lead towards Friedman for next amp purchase it looks like..not sure why.just seems if you are going to push this price threshold..why duplicate what i have and why not get a flavor modded amp that can take me a lil somewhere else..seems like being stuck in a time warp is the comparison factor of tone these days..and getting caught up in all that sorta moves me away from..me...original music..just playing..sorta got caught in hoopla and now getting away from reading & research to..just playing..also what isnt fair is these tests should be with proper cabs and speakers..greenback cab-gt75/vintage cab/modern.. cabs will greatly influence you amp.i have 3 cabs and in an amp comparison you can dial an era up with speaker choice...and greatly change the outcome of an amp


----------



## johan.b

.. post meant for other thread..


----------



## coolidge56

BftGibson said:


> its weird, never been so hyper focused on an amp topic before.but the new studios had me dive in ..and i got my classics set real well and appreciate what they & will always do..but in this research..i have been lead towards Friedman for next amp purchase it looks like..not sure why.just seems if you are going to push this price threshold..why duplicate what i have and why not get a flavor modded amp that can take me a lil somewhere else..seems like being stuck in a time warp is the comparison factor of tone these days..and getting caught up in all that sorta moves me away from..me...original music..just playing..sorta got caught in hoopla and now getting away from reading & research to..just playing..also what isnt fair is these tests should be with proper cabs and speakers..greenback cab-gt75/vintage cab/modern.. cabs will greatly influence you amp.i have 3 cabs and in an amp comparison you can dial an era up with speaker choice...and greatly change the outcome of an amp



Translation...Marshall discombobulated you by releasing the Studio's.


----------



## BftGibson

coolidge56 said:


> Translation...Marshall discombobulated you by releasing the Studio's.


no...made realize..have the sound..had it since whenever and to each their own..and use cabs to dial in


----------



## coolidge56

BftGibson said:


> no...made realize..have the sound..had it since whenever and to each their own..and use cabs to dial in



We'll see, you have posted 54 times in the Studio threads.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?
> 
> Find out and watch the video:



I wouldn't want to make a purchase decision based _solely_ on these online videos and comparisons. The SC20 sounds about right, but is dialed with too much treble IMO. Not sure what they did with the 2203 and 1959, but they sounded muffled and thin, those amps are full bodied and crushing in person. My 1959 RI actually sounds more like the SV20 in that video, than it does the 1959 in the video.


----------



## BftGibson

coolidge56 said:


> We'll see, you have posted 54 times in the Studio threads.


wow..a counter..yup i had both studios in my cart....and it made me take a good look at it objectively..have a couple friends that are amp builders & 1 owns a studio..and being of age of experiencing this all over the years..we have got the old iron out again & have sorta revived the enthusiasm again and my amp guy is modding more than ever ppimv..gain changes ..you name it, ...have openly said..on my dime..my place..someone bring one of these..go through your sounds..and we will simply compare..i will pay for the vid to be done..not to harm..just to line a jtm45,1959,1987,jmp50,jcm800,jcm900,6100.all 3 dsl's, silver jube,Vm..with 3 dif cabs..and play the same chords..lead lines..switch cabs...boost & non boost all em..somebody please take me up on this.bring the new amps & lets compare


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> its weird, never been so hyper focused on an amp topic before.but the new studios had me dive in ..and i got my classics set real well and appreciate what they & will always do..but in this research..i have been lead towards Friedman for next amp purchase it looks like..not sure why.just seems if you are going to push this price threshold..why duplicate what i have and why not get a flavor modded amp that can take me a lil somewhere else..seems like being stuck in a time warp is the comparison factor of tone these days..and getting caught up in all that sorta moves me away from..me...original music..just playing..sorta got caught in hoopla and now getting away from reading & research to..just playing..also what isnt fair is these tests should be with proper cabs and speakers..greenback cab-gt75/vintage cab/modern.. cabs will greatly influence you amp.i have 3 cabs and in an amp comparison you can dial an era up with speaker choice...and greatly change the outcome of an amp


I'll take your comment as a nod to the SV sounding pretty darn close to the original 
I think these amps fit a need for guys like me who don't own an old plexi but want that tone. This was a much better option than spending like double for a 1987X re-issue or a gamble on a vintage amp. 
I also really agree with you on the speaker cab being a very large component in your tone. see www.zombiecabs.com ( shh, i'm one of the owners ).
I also think a Friedman will be my next amp if I get another one.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Dug my 1x12 cab out this afternoon and took some photos, then had a play through it. It is loaded with a V30 speaker (not a Marshall badged one like in my 2x12 Jubilee 1936 cab). 25% attenuation and it's a very comfortable level for home playing, would easily stand a bit less attenuation (my wife was having an afternoon nap, so didn't want to push my luck ).


----------



## Michael Roe

KelvinS1965 said:


> Dug my 1x12 cab out this afternoon and took some photos, then had a play through it. It is loaded with a V30 speaker (not a Marshall badged one like in my 2x12 Jubilee 1936 cab). 25% attenuation and it's a very comfortable level for home playing, would easily stand a bit less attenuation (my wife was having an afternoon nap, so didn't want to push my luck ).
> 
> View attachment 55182


Nice looking cab! Where did you get that?


----------



## coolidge56

BftGibson said:


> wow..a counter..yup i had both studios in my cart....and it made me take a good look at it objectively..have a couple friends that are amp builders & 1 owns a studio..and being of age of experiencing this all over the years..we have got the old iron out again & have sorta revived the enthusiasm again and my amp guy is modding more than ever ppimv..gain changes ..you name it, ...have openly said..on my dime..my place..someone bring one of these..go through your sounds..and we will simply compare..i will pay for the vid to be done..not to harm..just to line a jtm45,1959,1987,jmp50,jcm800,jcm900,6100.all 3 dsl's, silver jube,Vm..with 3 dif cabs..and play the same chords..lead lines..switch cabs...boost & non boost all em..somebody please take me up on this.bring the new amps & lets compare



Fully agree with you. I have a 100 watt plexi (clone) so I already have the Studio Vintage tone covered. I did not have a JCM800. Had been shopping for a used one but my local crack smokers want up to $1,600 for a beat up vertical input. So $1,299 for the SC20, smaller, much lighter, a no brainer for me.


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> I'll take your comment as a nod to the SV sounding pretty darn close to the original
> I think these amps fit a need for guys like me who don't own an old plexi but want that tone. This was a much better option than spending like double for a 1987X re-issue or a gamble on a vintage amp.
> I also really agree with you on the speaker cab being a very large component in your tone. see www.zombiecabs.com ( shh, i'm one of the owners ).
> I also think a Friedman will be my next amp if I get another one.


yes sir, i am in favor of all of em..would like to just compare. I would love to put on a greenback then gt75-then X pattern & then V30. I think if my wife doesn't get better to gig soon, We are considering doing a youtube channel with a few of my friends..with no motive..no agenda..just the amps..a strat-tele-Lp-Sg & super strat and try and really be transparent..use no gain.med gain.high gain..no switching songs in mid demo..but really break it down and see if we can record and pass it on with a lil as compression or effects as possible. I am blessed to be selling my company this year..and maybe this can be a thing for me to do...


----------



## coolidge56

Michael Roe said:


> Nice looking cab! Where did you get that?



Yeah and who makes mini versions of the cab handles?


----------



## KelvinS1965

Michael Roe said:


> Nice looking cab! Where did you get that?



Had it custom made by a guy over here. Seem to remember it being under £200 including delivery as an empty cab, but I've had it a while now. Originally I put a Greenback in it, but took it out to put in my 2x12 with another Greenback I bought, so put a V30 in it.

EDIT: I put a Marshall logo on the front this afternoon, but thought I'd better not put a photo up of that incase the pitchforks come out.


----------



## Michael Roe

KelvinS1965 said:


> Had it custom made by a guy over here. Seem to remember it being under £200 including delivery as an empty cab, but I've had it a while now. Originally I put a Greenback in it, but took it out to put in my 2x12 with another Greenback I bought, so put a V30 in it.
> 
> EDIT: I put a Marshall logo on the front this afternoon, but thought I'd better not put a photo up of that incase the pitchforks come out.


Cool, have them build you a bottom straight cab. That would be one killer looking mini stack. Oh, and put the greenbacks in them


----------



## KelvinS1965

I've got Greenbacks in the 2x12, so it's nice to have some variety. Might try one in the 1x12 at some point, but I've spent quite a lot lately (new Gretsch last month, the SV20H and the Palmer attenuator).


----------



## coolidge56

Michael Roe said:


> Cool, have them build you a bottom straight cab. That would be one killer looking mini stack. Oh, and put the greenbacks in them



Then hoist that on top of a 4x12 full stack  maybe too much caffeine this morning.


----------



## rich88uk

KelvinS1965 said:


> Dug my 1x12 cab out this afternoon and took some photos, then had a play through it. It is loaded with a V30 speaker (not a Marshall badged one like in my 2x12 Jubilee 1936 cab). 25% attenuation and it's a very comfortable level for home playing, would easily stand a bit less attenuation (my wife was having an afternoon nap, so didn't want to push my luck ).
> 
> View attachment 55182



Looks the business that Kelvin. Is the speaker angled? Does he still make the cabs?


----------



## KelvinS1965

rich88uk said:


> Looks the business that Kelvin. Is the speaker angled? Does he still make the cabs?



Yes the speaker is angled upwards. Then he put a slim piece of wood bracing across to give the 'bend' in the grille cloth:



The guy who made is called Chris Uff and I found him through an ampmaker website. Not sure if he is still in business. I can dig out his email address and PM you if you like?


----------



## Tore knutsen

tce63 said:


> I have as you may know EWS volume control that i run with my Origin.
> 
> But I was curious about a attenuator so I got a Palmer PDI06.
> Can not hear much difference with the attenuator in Bypass or activated.
> 
> I think it sounds better with the Attenuatorn then with the Volume control.





Figaro said:


> You don’t need an attenuator with the SV. A volume control in the effects loop works as a master volume.


I use a clean boost (Rcbooster ) for this, og kind of work as a reverse boost. Kick it in for rythm and out for leads. Just cutting back some db


----------



## SlyStrat

Too bad some of you feel the need to explain WHY you don't want one.
If you don't want one just leave the thread.
And long "signatures" show something...……….


----------



## rich88uk

KelvinS1965 said:


> Yes the speaker is angled upwards. Then he put a slim piece of wood bracing across to give the 'bend' in the grille cloth:
> View attachment 55183
> 
> 
> The guy who made is called Chris Uff and I found him through an ampmaker website. Not sure if he is still in business. I can dig out his email address and PM you if you like?



If you still have it please yeah. Might give him a shout to get one for the classic


----------



## tce63

KelvinS1965 said:


> Dug my 1x12 cab out this afternoon and took some photos, then had a play through it. It is loaded with a V30 speaker (not a Marshall badged one like in my 2x12 Jubilee 1936 cab). 25% attenuation and it's a very comfortable level for home playing, would easily stand a bit less attenuation (my wife was having an afternoon nap, so didn't want to push my luck ).
> 
> View attachment 55182



Looks fantastic


----------



## Michael Roe

I still think this looks the best


----------



## coolidge56

Michael Roe said:


> I still think this looks the best
> View attachment 55184



May I ask how far is that off the floor, say to the top of the SV20?


----------



## BftGibson

SlyStrat said:


> Too bad some of you feel the need to explain WHY you don't want one.
> If you don't want one just leave the thread.
> And long "signatures" show something...……….


sometime those with the long sig's..can a/b em ..real world experience trumps in your head theory


----------



## Michael Roe

coolidge56 said:


> May I ask how far is that off the floor, say to the top of the SV20?


Cab is bout 26 1/2" tall. To the top of the SV is just short of 3 feet.


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> I still think this looks the best
> View attachment 55184



Looking good


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> sometime those with the long sig's..can a/b em ..real world experience trumps in your head theory


Yeah, it kind of reminds me of Jack Nicholson, "You can't handle the truth"...


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, it kind of reminds me of Jack Nicholson, "You can't handle the truth"...



As long as we have no need to be in "anger management" then...


----------



## SlyStrat

I don't feel the need to show a long annoying sig.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

SlyStrat said:


> I don't feel the need to show a long annoying sig.



No need to! This says it all:
Playing a Strat through my Marshall Studio Vintage makes me high.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SlyStrat said:


> I don't feel the need to show a long annoying sig.


I don't have the SV20, or I'd be doing some A/B comparisons to my 4 holer's. I'm assuming you still own those amps (else comparing photos to a "signature" would be pointless), so how about doing an A/B comparison of the SV20 to one of those 4 holer's. I'm sure there are others, besides myself, who would like to hear the results. Also, you can turn "show signatures" Off in your settings.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SlyStrat said:


> I don't feel the need to show a long annoying sig.


Not a long annoying sig. but damm you have a lot of nice gear there bro! Cheers Mitch


----------



## coolidge56

SlyStrat said:


> I don't feel the need to show a long annoying sig.



No 1960aHW cab, keep shopping.


----------



## BftGibson

[Q..[/QUOTE]


SlyStrat said:


> I don't feel the need to show a long annoying sig.


that was enjoyable


----------



## Madfinger

This thread is getting crazy. The last few pages is nothing but arguing about personal opinion, comparing different amps, and by some people that dont even own one yet. Sound like trolls just out to s#!t can these amps for alternative gain. Who the hell would admit they bought a new amp and pulled it apart within days?


----------



## coolidge56

Madfinger said:


> Who the hell would admit they bought a new amp and pulled it apart within days?



Me, I not only pulled it apart I modified it to make it my own. There's no going back now.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Madfinger said:


> This thread is getting crazy. The last few pages is nothing but arguing about personal opinion, comparing different amps, and by some people that dont even own one yet. Sound like trolls just out to s#!t can these amps for alternative gain. Who the hell would admit they bought a new amp and pulled it apart within days?


Welcome to the forum brother


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Madfinger said:


> This thread is getting crazy. The last few pages is nothing but arguing about personal opinion, comparing different amps, and by some people that dont even own one yet. Sound like trolls just out to s#!t can these amps for alternative gain. Who the hell would admit they bought a new amp and pulled it apart within days?


These are pretty tempting mod platforms. I'm pretty sure Marshall sold plenty of the full-size reissues to people who would just mod them, and the much lower price tag of these means it's easier to justify modding.

It looks easy enough to convert the Vintage's lead spec circuit to bass, or to do the Randy Rhoads / One Wire Mod. I would do one of those to mine, but the lead spec circuit is already everything I want. I would buy a second one of these, but a PRS or superstrat is higher on my GAS list for the time being.


----------



## trovador

coolidge56 said:


> Me, I not only pulled it apart I modified it to make it my own. There's no going back now.


 
Curious to know what are the mods that you made...


----------



## coolidge56

trovador said:


> Curious to know what are the mods that you made...



All component values are the same as Marshall so not a modification from that respect. Component type is not.

1. The two black/square 510pf Rel caps you see are film/tin foil vs Marshall ceramic.
2. The two long black .022uf caps are also film/tin foil, NOS no longer manufactured vs Marshall metalized film.
3. The two Sozo caps are NOS from years ago. Film/Aluminum foil vs Marshall metalized film. I would have preferred to replace with a Rel cap but didn't have that value on hand.
4. The rest resistors are PRP 1 watt made for audio.


----------



## Madfinger

Seems like some should be posting about their mods on the Studio Classic Forum?


----------



## coolidge56

Film/tin foil vs film/aluminum foil vs metalized film vs film/copper we can discuss offline via PM.


----------



## Madfinger

coolidge56 said:


> Film/tin foil vs film/aluminum foil vs metalized film vs film/copper we can discuss offline via PM.


No offence intended & offer appreciated but I'll just stick with pickup & speaker selections @ this stage. No doubt in the future there will be other significant mods discovered for SV20H that I may or may not be interested in.


----------



## BftGibson

crazy.. just ordered a Friedman..this studio stuff since NAMM had me really look at gear.. have A/B'd all my heads & cabs..went and played some awesome vintage marshalls my friends own...wide open & at this new low volume craze... had both studios in my cart..think i need to get back to focusing on playing,


----------



## SlyStrat

UPDATE: I'm returning the SV head and 1x12 cab to buy the SV combo.
By adjusting tone controls I can dial in the 10" speaker for great tone that's warmer than the 12" speaker. Its not lacking in volume.
I'd rather have the combo for jam nights. I can always buy an extension cab.


----------



## Madfinger

BftGibson said:


> crazy.. just ordered a Friedman..this studio stuff since NAMM had me really look at gear.. have A/B'd all my heads & cabs..went and played some awesome vintage marshalls my friends own...wide open & at this new low volume craze... had both studios in my cart..think i need to get back to focusing on playing,


I'm in no need of more than loud 20w'ish amps these days being my 68 Princeton & a SV20. I can't justify paying a extra $2000au for a nice H/W Friedman equivilent right now. Maybe one day. Yet, maybe never.


----------



## ken361

My amp sounded way more vibrant/plexi today playing a bit lower volume the high end sounds are really coming through as the speaker breaks in


----------



## ken361

SlyStrat said:


> UPDATE: I'm returning the SV head and 1x12 cab to buy the SV combo.
> By adjusting tone controls I can dial in the 10" speaker for great tone that's warmer than the 12" speaker. Its not lacking in volume.
> I'd rather have the combo for jam nights. I can always buy an extension cab.


dude it gets a lot better with some hours on it! the highs really open up


----------



## Buzzard

Heard this about the origin too.


----------



## Moony




----------



## coolidge56

80's hair on those really old guys is just wrong!


----------



## SlyStrat

ken361 said:


> dude it gets a lot better with some hours on it! the highs really open up



How many hours playing time on the speaker?


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> How many hours playing time on the speaker?



Usually Celestions need ~ 20 hours to break in for the most part. 
After that time, they will get even more rounder sounding, but that takes years of playing.


----------



## SlyStrat

Moony said:


> Usually Celestions need ~ 20 hours to break in for the most part.
> After that time, they will get even more rounder sounding, but that takes years of playing.



I can hear a big change in just a couple hours play time. Even Celestion says biggest change is in a couple hours.
I wanted to know how many hours HE has on his.


----------



## Moony

SlyStrat said:


> I can hear a big change in just a couple hours play time. Even Celestion says biggest change is in a couple hours.



Depends on the exact speaker model, playing style and of course the volume.
If you are a bedroom player, it could take way more than 20 hours. So I just mentioned the "average" case.
Sorry, if this wasn't helpful for you.

Here's additional info from Celestion: http://celestion.com/speakerworld/guitartech/3/104/How_to_break-in_a_guitar_speaker/

_"Break in a speaker with a fat, clean tone: turn up the power amp volume to full, and control the level with the preamp gain. Use a level that will be quite loud, but not painful in a normal size room. 

Have the bass and mid up full, and the treble at least half. On your guitar, use the middle pick up position (if your guitar has more than one pick up) and play for up to an hour, using lots of open chords, and chunky percussive playing. 

This will get the cone moving, and should excite all the cone modes and get everything to settle in nicely. The speaker will continue to mature over the years, but this will get it 95% of the way there."_


----------



## KelvinS1965

Interesting...I understand what you mean for jam nights. It's a bit more of a chore to move the head and a cab as well (at least more trips to the car I guess). I find the head handy because most places I would use it have a cab I can use, so it's easier to just take the head with me.

I tried my Les Paul through my SV20H and 1x12 cab yesterday. It's only an Epiphone, but I've fitted it with Bareknuckle Mule pickups and re-wired it. I was getting some fantastic sounds out of this rig.  I'm glad I persevered with the attenuator as it's giving me chance to play with the settings and try different guitars (and cabs) at home. I'm finding 25% on the Palmer is a nice level; it lets me turn up to about 7 or more on the volume (a touch less on the bright volume) and still be able to play along with backing tracks, etc without blowing the doors off.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


> 80's hair on those really old guys is just wrong!


I resemble that remark only difference is I don’t call it 80’s hair, it’s just me! Cheers


----------



## assaf110

My go at building a cab for the studio vintage.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/ncd-diy-212-vintage-vertical-cab.106303/

Moony, thanks for the speaker break in info - just in time


----------



## BftGibson

coolidge56 said:


> 80's hair on those really old guys is just wrong!


cool, mine is still down the middle of my back.... am def am where i need to be in life..and very comfortable..


----------



## coolidge56

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I resemble that remark only difference is I don’t call it 80’s hair, it’s just me! Cheers



Get a hair cut you rebels.


----------



## BftGibson

coolidge56 said:


> Get a hair cut you rebels.


why..?? 1 good reason ?


----------



## johan.b

If this is a problem for you, that's your problem..


----------



## coolidge56

BftGibson said:


> why..?? 1 good reason ?



To save on shampoo, then you will have more money for gear.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is what to me is 70’s hair , been back at it from a flat top for 5 years, don’t see any reason to change, sorry it’s a clip! Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

johan.b said:


> If this is a problem for you, that's your problem..
> View attachment 55248


----------



## 67Mopar

Moony said:


>



I didn't know Brian Dennehy played?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

johan.b said:


> If this is a problem for you, that's your problem..
> View attachment 55248





BftGibson said:


> cool, mine is still down the middle of my back.... am def am where i need to be in life..and very comfortable..
> View attachment 55247


My kind of brother’s right here! I have heard and put up with a lot of crap in my life and your barber/ or lack of is a no problem for me! Cheers brother’s


----------



## 67Mopar

The SV2O bottom sounds kind of farty to me. Is this right, or is it the camera mic?


----------



## 67Mopar

coolidge56 said:


> Me, I not only pulled it apart I modified it to make it my own. There's no going back now.


WTF? I thought these were turret board, hand-wired? Are the tube sockets mounted on the chassis, or the PCB?


----------



## jo_gel

After 2 weeks I can report I love this amp very much. It has the most beautiful clean at minimum volume and when I was able to crank both volumes at 4-5 it started to sound just as dirty as expected.


----------



## ken361

SlyStrat said:


> How many hours playing time on the speaker?


only had it like 2 weeks usually couple of loud hrs testing during the week and 3 loud hours on the weekend


----------



## ken361

67Mopar said:


> WTF? I thought these were turret board, hand-wired? Are the tube sockets mounted on the chassis, or the PCB?


they would be over 2000 the new dsl's, origin I believe there using different mounting where the power tubes are off the pcb like a 1/4 with brackets mounted/soldered to the pcb. I heard of one case it burned a hole through who knows if its true but besides that its been reliable so far.


----------



## 67Mopar

ken361 said:


> they would be over 2000 the new dsl's, origin I believe there using different mounting where the power tubes are off the pcb like a 1/4 with brackets mounted/soldered to the pcb. I heard of one case it burned a hole through who knows if its true but besides that its been reliable so far.


----------



## coolidge56

67Mopar said:


> WTF? I thought these were turret board, hand-wired? Are the tube sockets mounted on the chassis, or the PCB?



The power tube sockets are mounted to the chassis, then also soldered to the pcb. A unique design, the metal wings on the sockets are threaded. Screws come down from the top of the chassis, through the tube retainers, and thread into the power tube sockets threaded wings securing the sockets to the chassis. But they are also soldered to the pbc. The board is very well secured to the chassis with oversized screws and lots of them.

The preamp tubes are soldered to the pcb. But again large ample screws to the chassis securing them.


----------



## BftGibson

Mitch, Johan.B & me..with Marshall stacks on stage would conjur up Rock before we hit a note.lol..sometimes i feel the look over the years changing and downsizing to low levels live has made good hard rock at the local venue..sorta die..bunch of accountant lookin players carrying there pedal board, amp & guitar in with 1 hand(still bitchin about weight) and wondering why the enthusiasm is dead,,,80's & 90's when you were doing your thing in the parking lot..the building was vibrating and your heart pounded along to it..now rock band dont turn up cause of conversation levels..hell..you know how much alcohol was sold at those old school club gigs..and the girls in cages with whips...


----------



## BftGibson

no offense intended,,but wen someone busts on long hair..it triggers something.how you look is how you look


----------



## 67Mopar

coolidge56 said:


> The power tube sockets are mounted to the chassis, then also soldered to the pcb. A unique design, the metal wings on the sockets are threaded. Screws come down from the top of the chassis, through the tube retainers, and thread into the power tube sockets threaded wings securing the sockets to the chassis. But they are also soldered to the pbc. The board is very well secured to the chassis with oversized screws and lots of them.
> 
> The preamp tubes are soldered to the pcb. But again large ample screws to the chassis securing them.


Thanks.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/zyfC0dnD]

[/URL] BFT/ Johan, this is a late 70’s photo of my dumb ass, sorry for the threads off topic, but it will get back on track


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have gone by my local GC more than twice, and still no new SV amps


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> BFT/ Johan, this is a late 70’s photo of my dumb ass, sorry for the threads off topic, but it will get back on track


you & me never sold out !! lol..back to thread..just re thought all the good gigs today.bangin 1960 cabs around..1 tubescreamer for guitarist on floor & i was 5'2" hauling ampeg fridge around with svt head...PA was for singer


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> you & me never sold out !! lol..back to thread..just re thought all the good gigs today.bangin 1960 cabs around..1 tubescreamer for guitarist on floor & i was 5'2" hauling ampeg fridge around with svt head...PA was for singer





BftGibson said:


> you & me never sold out !! lol..back to thread..just re thought all the good gigs today.bangin 1960 cabs around..1 tubescreamer for guitarist on floor & i was 5'2" hauling ampeg fridge around with svt head...PA was for singer


I remember them well we had a thing amongst us , that casters were for pussies ! Cheers To great times and loud rock and roll Mitch


----------



## Michael Roe

you guys!
That hair doesn't make you a better player but it sure does make you a better chick magnet. Well it did waaaaay back then. Would have never met my wife the way I look today 
Slowly walks away with his short hair and his head down...…


----------



## hendrix69

Can you bias this amp?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

hendrix69 said:


> Can you bias this amp?


Welcome to the forum new brother, from what I have read, (I don’t own one) is that they are self biased, just pop in your tubes and play! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> you guys!
> That hair doesn't make you a better player but it sure does make you a better chick magnet. Well it did waaaaay back then. Would have never met my wife the way I look today
> Slowly walks away with his short hair and his head down...…


Don’t walk with your head down bro, stand straight and proud, I sportted a flat top for at least 10 years, and just plain and simple went back to letting it grow!


----------



## Michael Roe

Was trying to find an old pic when I had hair and came by this one. It's cool because in the rack is my first Marshall. Was just a SS preamp but it is what got me here 
Probably about the mid 90's at band rehearsal.


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> you guys!
> That hair doesn't make you a better player but it sure does make you a better chick magnet. Well it did waaaaay back then. Would have never met my wife the way I look today
> Slowly walks away with his short hair and his head down...…


its all good, i find it hilarious how looks and judging a person go hand & hand..and how people just cant leave it alone...how we look is how we look..my fav is being labeled & people making a financial evaluation on that...found it out with wife's injury..going to dif doctors and they way they talked down & one said "well if you could it afford it..i would"...he never finished his statement...i asked him what you make and laughed and walked out


----------



## hendrix69

Thanks I was hoping....


----------



## coolidge56

hendrix69 said:


> Can you bias this amp?



No its cathode biased. Well technically you could change the bias resistor.


----------



## coolidge56

I cut my Viking shoulder length mop of hair in 1980 when I started laying golf.


----------



## coolidge56

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have gone by my local GC more than twice, and still no new SV amps



I have 10 GC's in my area, none has one in the store.


----------



## ken361

the comment said from marshall it was fixed hmmm but no pot lol


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

I could never really grow long hair. It was just too thick. It just got bigger rather than much longer.


----------



## Moony

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> I could never really grow long hair. It was just too thick. It just got bigger rather than much longer.



Jackson 5 hairstyle?


----------



## BftGibson

been following the studios..it sorta revived me and i have a/b's everything this past month before going into the studio..and the bedroom level playing sorta perplexed but, i have to stay in house due to wifes health, so all the amps are in my bedroom,and they do work at talking levels..today stumbled on something..i was doin cab comparison & i ran 2 cabs together,,with jmp50, guess what..volume can come way down if they are separated a lil..if i was possibly building the ultimate BR rig..i might just run single cabs left & right.even the 10" combo with a matching cab..would prob do it for BR only requirements,.the 1 pic off center is where i stood for total low level bliss.. wife came in and we talked ..didnt even stop playing..the feel.of space opened up the low level tone so much..so much bigger without turning up,,nothing was beaming and the sound was def big at very low level..


----------



## ken361

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> I could never really grow long hair. It was just too thick. It just got bigger rather than much longer.


me too lol


----------



## ken361

Hendrix marshall for sale here dam $5000 louder then I piss
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/msg/d/west-branch-jimi-hendrix-special/6829161438.html


----------



## BftGibson

hey, before i put my a/b experiment away and got my cabs figured out, I put the computer on the Boss MS3 switcher..and loaded a TS, Govenor pedal, clean boost and put them in front of plexi...digging into the features..when you set a pedal, there is a tone, vol,, just like like the reg pedal.. but this has a bottom feature knob setting,,wow talk about filling up a tone a very low wattage without altering core tone..or subtract on from a bass heavy setting.. was able to take the jmp50 into jtm45ish range and then way above it gain wise..,i could see the MS3 really being a great low watt tool on these studios..bring depth up without sacrifice..it was way more effective than my reg pedal..laptop out and tweak so easy..maybe more precise is the word


----------



## Madfinger

Yoohoo!


----------



## tce63

Madfinger said:


> Yoohoo!
> View attachment 55279



Looks great, Congrats

And  to the Forum


----------



## Madfinger

tce63 said:


> Looks great, Congrats
> 
> And  to the Forum


Cheers. Only problem is I'm on holidays in a cabin in a tourist park for another 3 weeks and had to have them delivered to a local depot. No guitars only surf boards and fishing rods.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Now I have used the studio vintage on two rehearsals. Used it with a Marshall 2061cx cabinet, heritage speakers. Sounds killer. Loop is working perfect, I have all my pedals (two pedals that is, hehe) in the loop. Played it in 5w mode, cleanboost in loop to back off a little volume, cleanboost off for volumeboost. Supatrem as a little gainboost and tremolo when needed. First gig with this amp is tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## DaDoc

coolidge56 said:


> I cut my Viking shoulder length mop of hair in 1980 when I started laying golf.



You have to cut your hair to play golf? Well, screw that! I guess I better stick with archery and the shooting sports..I've always been of the opinion a golf course is a waste of a perfectly good shooting range anyhoo..


----------



## DaDoc

Tore knutsen said:


> Now I have used the studio vintage on two rehearsals. Used it with a Marshall 2061cx cabinet, heritage speakers. Sounds killer. Loop is working perfect, I have all my pedals (two pedals that is, hehe) in the loop. Played it in 5w mode, cleanboost in loop to back off a little volume, cleanboost off for volumeboost. Supatrem as a little gainboost and tremolo when needed. First gig with this amp is tomorrow, looking forward to it



So how did the gig go?

A question I had, and maybe it's already been addressed in this thread (I just didn't want to wade through all 39 pages to find it) is this..Does the four inputs work like a JMP in that one can use a Y-cord or a jumper to blend the channels? And for that matter does it even have two channels like amps such as an old Plexi or JMP? I'm a bit confused after reading the product description, as it states it's a single channel amp, even though it appears to have two volume controls on the panel, along with the four inputs.

For that matter, have I been under the mistaken impression that the old amps were dual channels amps when they really are not?


----------



## assaf110

DaDoc said:


> Does the four inputs work like a JMP in that one can use a Y-cord or a jumper to blend the channels? And for that matter does it even have two channels like amps such as an old Plexi or JMP? I'm a bit confused after reading the product description, as it states it's a single channel amp, even though it appears to have two volume controls on the panel, along with the four inputs.



Yes.


----------



## Tore knutsen

DaDoc said:


> So how did the gig go?
> 
> A question I had, and maybe it's already been addressed in this thread (I just didn't want to wade through all 39 pages to find it) is this..Does the four inputs work like a JMP in that one can use a Y-cord or a jumper to blend the channels? And for that matter does it even have two channels like amps such as an old Plexi or JMP? I'm a bit confused after reading the product description, as it states it's a single channel amp, even though it appears to have two volume controls on the panel, along with the four inputs.
> 
> For that matter, have I been under the mistaken impression that the old amps were dual channels amps when they really are not?


I live in Norway, it's thursday evening over here, gig is friday night (tomorrow) I will let you know


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

DaDoc said:


> You have to cut your hair to play golf? Well, screw that! I guess I better stick with archery and the shooting sports..I've always been of the opinion a golf course is a waste of a perfectly good shooting range anyhoo..


I always thought that they would make great mx tracks


----------



## marshallmellowed

DaDoc said:


> So how did the gig go?
> 
> A question I had, and maybe it's already been addressed in this thread (I just didn't want to wade through all 39 pages to find it) is this..Does the four inputs work like a JMP in that one can use a Y-cord or a jumper to blend the channels? And for that matter does it even have two channels like amps such as an old Plexi or JMP? I'm a bit confused after reading the product description, as it states it's a single channel amp, even though it appears to have two volume controls on the panel, along with the four inputs.
> 
> For that matter, have I been under the mistaken impression that the old amps were dual channels amps when they really are not?


When they say "single channel", it basically means you cannot switch between 2 channels, therefore it's considered a single channel amp. Although it's a single channel amp, it has multiple inputs that can be used individually, or in a jumpered fashion.


----------



## coolidge56

DaDoc said:


> You have to cut your hair to play golf? Well, screw that! I guess I better stick with archery and the shooting sports..I've always been of the opinion a golf course is a waste of a perfectly good shooting range anyhoo..



Archery? Return when you own a .338 Win Mag rifle.


----------



## tce63

The cab arrived yesterday, so now it's just the head left.

The amplifier would arrive around the end of February or beginning of March, so any day now...........

Have tried the cab with Mini Jub. 2525C and the Origin 20C, it sounds okay.

Will see how it will be after a few hours playing.

Will over the weekend try and put in a Creamback at the bottom and see what that gives.


----------



## johan.b

DaDoc said:


> You have to cut your hair to play golf? Well, screw that! I guess I better stick with archery and the shooting sports..I've always been of the opinion a golf course is a waste of a perfectly good shooting range anyhoo..


Derailing the thread once again... what you've got?...I have a "white feathers" 19inch hunting recurve riser with 30 pound ilf limbs, but I draw 31inches, so with the short riser and long draw, I end up at~42pounds..
J


----------



## DaDoc

coolidge56 said:


> Archery? Return when you own a .338 Win Mag rifle.


 
Well, I DO own a .300 Win. Mag..Remington Model 700, left hand bolt..

It's grizzly country where I live, so a bow can be a bit underpowered..A .338 is a beast to shoot, although I've been thinking hard on a .375 H&H lately..I have a freind who would give me a good deal on a Winchester Model 70 he has.

And I'm not into compounds, I prefer handmade longbows and Plains-style horseback bows..I'm into primitive weapons big-time, I built a Pennsylvania-style flintlock rifle in .54 cal. a few years back..This spring I'm going to tackle a flintlock pistol in the same caliber.


----------



## DaDoc

marshallmellowed said:


> When they say "single channel", it basically means you cannot switch between 2 channels, therefore it's considered a single channel amp. Although it's a single channel amp, it has multiple inputs that can be used individually, or in a jumpered fashion.



Thanks! That's what I was hoping to hear! 

I mentioned somewhere earlier in this thread I was on the fence between a Studio Vintage and a 2061 HW..I may just go with the studio, it seems everybody is asking ridiculously high prices for a used 2061..


----------



## DaDoc

johan.b said:


> Derailing the thread once again... what you've got?...I have a "white feathers" 19inch hunting recurve riser with 30 pound ilf limbs, but I draw 31inches, so with the short riser and long draw, I end up at~42pounds..
> J



I have two old Ben Pearson recurves, a 45 lb and a 55..But as I mentioned what I'm really into is handmade primitive bows..I have a hickory longbow with a 40 lb. pull that's an absolute pleasure as I can shoot it all day long without hurting, and a hickory plains-style short bow that is around 50-55 lbs. Really fast, hard shooter! I was given an Osage Orange stave last summer, I'm going to try and make another plains-style out of that!


----------



## coolidge56

DaDoc said:


> Well, I DO own a .300 Win. Mag..Remington Model 700, left hand bolt..
> 
> It's grizzly country where I live, so a bow can be a bit underpowered..A .338 is a beast to shoot, although I've been thinking hard on a .375 H&H lately..I have a freind who would give me a good deal on a Winchester Model 70 he has.
> 
> And I'm not into compounds, I prefer handmade longbows and Plains-style horseback bows..I'm into primitive weapons big-time, I built a Pennsylvania-style flintlock rifle in .54 cal. a few years back..This spring I'm going to tackle a flintlock pistol in the same caliber.



Nice! Ruger Guide gun for me in .338 Win Mag. I have every beast on the north American continent covered, including a dimed Plexi.


----------



## Michael Roe

Ok, back on topic!
Here is another clip of the SV20H.
Only thing if front is a Exotic EP Booster set at minimum. 
There are two guitar tracks: One Epiphone Les Paul Custom and a Gibson Les Paul Studio T.
Zombie cab Impulse Responses instead of a real cab. Both IRs are creambacks.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> Ok, back on topic!
> Here is another clip of the SV20H.
> Only thing if front is a Exotic EP Booster set at minimum.
> There are two guitar tracks: One Epiphone Les Paul Custom and a Gibson Les Paul Studio T.
> Zombie cab Impulse Responses instead of a real cab. Both IRs are creambacks.



Nice clip Michael! That amp really showcases your riff, talent, and you’ve got great taste in tone there, I am going bonkers because the tones coming from these amps is rearing up the damm gas again! I need to stop listening, stay on track for my damm speakers! Cheers Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> Ok, back on topic!
> Here is another clip of the SV20H.
> Only thing if front is a Exotic EP Booster set at minimum.
> There are two guitar tracks: One Epiphone Les Paul Custom and a Gibson Les Paul Studio T.
> Zombie cab Impulse Responses instead of a real cab. Both IRs are creambacks.



good job..i love hearing a riff like that so i can focus in and listen without it getting lost, you record well, cool riff !!


----------



## Michael Roe

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice clip Michael! That amp really showcases your riff, talent, and you’ve got great taste in tone there, I am going bonkers because the tones coming from these amps is rearing up the damm gas again! I need to stop listening, stay on track for my damm speakers! Cheers Mitch


Thanks Bro! You can't get bad tone playing a Marshall amp with Les Pauls


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> good job..i love hearing a riff like that so i can focus in and listen without it getting lost, you record well, cool riff !!


Thanks man! Les Pauls and Marshalls make it easy


----------



## Thundermtn

Woah, woah, woah,........ guitar players with trad bows. I thought I was the lone ranger. I run a '60 Bear Kodiak now and then, have a Vintage Works '59 Classic for regular duty.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> Thanks Bro! You can't get bad tone playing a Marshall amp with Les Pauls


No you surly can’t


----------



## Solid State

tce63 said:


> The cab arrived yesterday, so now it's just the head left.
> 
> The amplifier would arrive around the end of February or beginning of March, so any day now...........
> 
> Have tried the cab with Mini Jub. 2525C and the Origin 20C, it sounds okay.
> 
> Will see how it will be after a few hours playing.
> 
> Will over the weekend try and put in a Creamback at the bottom and see what that gives.



I really disliked the STudio cabs. I think the V-Types are extremely mediocre speakers.


----------



## Madfinger

May be asked before, my SV20H has MKII on it. Is this a new 1959slp reincarnation or the 1962 one the JTM45 MKII.


----------



## johan.b

It's a 1959 preamp with a power amp downscaled to 20 and 5 watts. . and it sounds great..(roughly two and four klicks down on most attenuators)
J


----------



## tce63

Solid State said:


> I really disliked the STudio cabs. I think the V-Types are extremely mediocre speakers.



I usually don't like Marshall's Vintage speakers but was pleasantly surprised by these, actually sounds really good.

Have only tried it with my mini jub. and the Origin yet.
SV20H will arrive in a few days I hope.

The webshop where I ordered from has a return policy of 30 days, no questions asked, so if I would not feel satisfied , I just can send it back.

Even if it is currently not been breaking in, it feels like it will stay.

Maybe try a Creamback in the bottom in the future


----------



## Madfinger

Edit. To delete dumb question.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Last night was my first gig with the SV20 head and a 2061cx cab. I had a boost, delay and trem in the loop. Pub consert, used it on 5w and it was plenty loud. Worked perfectly, and this is just a brilliant amp


----------



## Buzzard

Michael Roe said:


> Ok, back on topic!
> Here is another clip of the SV20H.
> Only thing if front is a Exotic EP Booster set at minimum.
> There are two guitar tracks: One Epiphone Les Paul Custom and a Gibson Les Paul Studio T.
> Zombie cab Impulse Responses instead of a real cab. Both IRs are creambacks.



That sounds fantastic! Was that 5 or 20 w mode.


----------



## Michael Roe

Buzzard said:


> That sounds fantastic! Was that 5 or 20 w mode.


Thank you!
That was 20 w mode then into a torpedo captor and IR's.


----------



## ken361

Quick clean sample on the neck pup on the Hendrix strat, excuse my hackaged playing


----------



## BftGibson

one thing have found out over the years..have greenbacks, creambacks,V30,gt75's,Vtype,alnico's around,,it can really help get ya to a tone. And mixing is a lot of fun


----------



## ken361

BftGibson said:


> one thing have found out over the years..have greenbacks, creambacks,V30,gt75's,Vtype,alnico's around,,it can really help get ya to a tone. And mixing is a lot of fun


how does the v type hold up to the others? thinking about a greenback in mine and i see a creamback 10 is coming out


----------



## BftGibson

ken361 said:


> how does the v type hold up to the others? thinking about a greenback in mine and i see a creamback 10 is coming out


have 12"s,got one soon as they came out. It works in closed or open.Paired with a celestion 80's 60 watt 2x12 semi open cab. I like it, plays well with other speakers..well rounded.. do have a WGS Vet 10 in el34 class 5 clone, like that speaker for a 10,


----------



## DaDoc

Michael Roe said:


> Ok, back on topic!
> Here is another clip of the SV20H.
> Only thing if front is a Exotic EP Booster set at minimum.
> There are two guitar tracks: One Epiphone Les Paul Custom and a Gibson Les Paul Studio T.
> Zombie cab Impulse Responses instead of a real cab. Both IRs are creambacks.




Sounds killer!


----------



## Michael Roe

Some more Saturday jamming conjuring up my inner Malcom and Angus vibe...………...With the SV of course 

This is just straight in the SV with no pedals. same IR cabs as the last clip.


----------



## ken361

mic the cab next


----------



## Michael Roe

2 D tuned Ibbys with the SV and greenbacks....


----------



## ken361

Do you guys plug the guitar into the top bright input then jump to 
Normal channel? My bright is on the top right on the combo ! Think I like it better. This amp rips when the tubes are cooking! Was doing some Rush and Priests breaking the law


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Do you guys plug the guitar into the top bright input then jump to
> Normal channel? My bright is on the top right on the combo ! Think I like it better. This amp rips when the tubes are cooking! Was doing some Rush and Priests breaking the law



Still don´t know if this is accurate, but saw this in a YT Video.


----------



## ken361

Head might be wired different


----------



## ken361

The knobs are reversed on the combo from the pics I see.


----------



## Chris4189

It’s worth noting that the channels do bleed on these just like they do on the 1959. If you are plugged into the the top left input (I) and want some bottom end simply turn the volume II knob to bleed in a little low end. It won’t give you near as much as physically jumping the two channels together but it will give you some.


----------



## Moony

Note: You won't hear the power amp distortion, which is needed for the typical desired Plexi sound with using a volume pedal in the loop. The guy should know that as many people (me too) have told him, how that works.


----------



## Buzzard

Probably the worst demo of the SV i've heard so far, imo.


----------



## ken361

.


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> new one



That's the same video I've posted already?


----------



## ken361

Moony said:


> That's the same video I've posted already?


its new


----------



## ken361

Of sorry


----------



## Chris4189

This is subjective but here you go for those that are interested:

Today I pulled out the two V types in my SV212 and threw in two Creamback M65’s. The V types had maybe 5-10 hours on them and the Creambacks were new but to me and the kind of music I play (classic rock) the M65’s sounded much more full, woody and honky.

After the Creambacks, I threw in two well broken in G12c’s just for fun and again they gave up the classic rock tones a little more then the V type.

This is the first time I have ever owned or tried Creambacks and did so at the suggestion of a fellow forum member (Marshalldog) and honestly to my ear they don’t sound too far removed from my OG G12m pre rolas.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m not saying that the V type speaker is bad at all because it’s not and I’m sure once broken in, they would sound much better but to my ear and playing style (dime every knob and ride the guitar volume) the M65 is the way to fly.


----------



## tce63

Chris4189 said:


> This is subjective but here you go for those that are interested:
> 
> Today I pulled out the two V types in my SV212 and threw in two Creamback M65’s. The V types had maybe 5-10 hours on them and the Creambacks were new but to me and the kind of music I play (classic rock) the M65’s sounded much more full, woody and honky.
> 
> After the Creambacks, I threw in two well broken in G12c’s just for fun and again they gave up the classic rock tones a little more then the V type.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever owned or tried Creambacks and did so at the suggestion of a fellow forum member (Marshalldog) and honestly to my ear they don’t sound too far removed from my OG G12m pre rolas.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m not saying that the V type speaker is bad at all because it’s not and I’m sure once broken in, they would sound much better but to my ear and playing style (dime every knob and ride the guitar volume) the M65 is the way to fly.



I still haven´t got my SV20H but the cab has arrived.

Today i put in a Creamback in the bottom of the Cab, run it with my 2525c and that sounds great, the V-type only has one hour playing and the Creamback +50 hours.

Tomorrow i will try a well played in Greenie in the top and the Creamback in the bottom


----------



## Michael Roe

Chris4189 said:


> This is subjective but here you go for those that are interested:
> 
> Today I pulled out the two V types in my SV212 and threw in two Creamback M65’s. The V types had maybe 5-10 hours on them and the Creambacks were new but to me and the kind of music I play (classic rock) the M65’s sounded much more full, woody and honky.
> 
> After the Creambacks, I threw in two well broken in G12c’s just for fun and again they gave up the classic rock tones a little more then the V type.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever owned or tried Creambacks and did so at the suggestion of a fellow forum member (Marshalldog) and honestly to my ear they don’t sound too far removed from my OG G12m pre rolas.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m not saying that the V type speaker is bad at all because it’s not and I’m sure once broken in, they would sound much better but to my ear and playing style (dime every knob and ride the guitar volume) the M65 is the way to fly.


I use my SV primarily with a 2x12 creamback 65 loaded cab as well. It's a Marshall 2061CX, sounds great and looks great as well.


----------



## Madfinger

Anyone have experience with Lorantz
C256p 10" or C304p 12"?


----------



## Moony

German guitarist Marcus Deml is happy with his SV20H!


----------



## Kl75




----------



## Moony




----------



## SlyStrat

I don't need anymore clips.
The SV gives me the TONE I've wanted for years in a small package.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


>




They are not 'that' lightweight German steroid abuser guy.


----------



## ken361

SlyStrat said:


> I don't need anymore clips.
> The SV gives me the TONE I've wanted for years in a small package.


Do you jump channels on the strat or strait in?


----------



## marshallmellowed

First "used" one I've seen. Has free shipping and "Make Offer" option, if anyone is interested...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marshall-S...079855?hash=item21554dc12f:g:m6oAAOSwWtpcg9rm

More video demos! Where are those f$%#'n video demos?


----------



## ken361

Did some research, lot of people plug straight in kinda 50/50 some do and don't. Little less bass distorting . Sounds more Plexi/cleaner with my strat at my girls condo which is more bass heavy have to test it more at my house that isn't a finished basement.


----------



## ken361

Gain up fattens it for lower volume cleans slight breakup jumping it is probably best.


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Michael Roe said:


> NAD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sitting on top of a 2061CX
> View attachment 54460
> 
> 
> Sitting on top of a Jubilee Vertical 2x12.
> View attachment 54461
> 
> 
> Ok, spent a few minutes with it.
> First Impressions:
> It is loud but not as loud as I thought it might get.
> In 5 watt mode, a tiny bit louder than I usually play in my small jam room ( AKA Marshall man cave).
> In 20 watt mode, was not as big of a jump as I thought it might be. Just a little louder, not deafening more than 5 watt mode.
> Most of the volume comes in to play from about 4 to 5 then it just distorts and compresses nicely.
> 
> I tried it with both cabs, a 2061CX loaded with 65 creambacks and the Jub 2x12 with greenies. I liked the 2061CX the best, a little more smoother, I would say.
> 
> The first time I ever played a Plexi was a 1987x into a 4x12. That made me say, "Holy shit mother of god".
> I didn't have the same reaction here. 5 watts into a 2x12 is a bit different
> I have the Origin 20H to compare with and I immediately noticed differences. There is definitely a more complexity and organic feel to the tone over the OR20H. Having the two channels is much more user friendly than the tilt knob.
> I'm, not knocking the OR20H. For the price difference the SV20H had better be giving me more and it does!
> ok, off to take some more pics...……………………………...



Looks awesome on top of the 2061cx! Ordered my SV20H and awaiting delivery. I was torn between which cab to get for it but I think my search is over. How does the head sit on top of the 2061cx? Is there overhang depth wise, as I believe I’ve read the head is 9.1 inches deep, and the top of that cab only 8.1 inches deep? Looks okay from the photo but just thought I’d confirm. Going to load whatever cab I choose with some heritage g12h30 55hz!


----------



## tce63

GretaZepFleet said:


> Looks awesome on top of the 2061cx! Ordered my SV20H and awaiting delivery. I was torn between which cab to get for it but I think my search is over. How does the head sit on top of the 2061cx? Is there overhang depth wise, as I believe I’ve read the head is 9.1 inches deep, and the top of that cab only 8.1 inches deep? Looks okay from the photo but just thought I’d confirm. Going to load whatever cab I choose with some heritage g12h30 55hz!



My SV20H is also back ordered, i already got the SV212 Cab.
I also like to have a 2061CX but they don´t make them any more.

And  to the forum


----------



## GretaZepFleet

tce63 said:


> My SV20H is also back ordered, i already got the SV212 Cab.
> I also like to have a 2061CX but they don´t make them any more.
> 
> And  to the forum



Reverb has a bunch of them, new and used! I’m between the 2061cx and saying f’it and getting a 1960ahw cab


----------



## GretaZepFleet

tce63 said:


> My SV20H is also back ordered, i already got the SV212 Cab.
> I also like to have a 2061CX but they don´t make them any more.
> 
> And  to the forum



And thank you! Been looking at this thread ever since I ordered, finally signed up


----------



## johan.b

ken361 said:


> Did some research, lot of people plug straight in kinda 50/50 some do and don't. Little less bass distorting . Sounds more Plexi/cleaner with my strat at my girls condo which is more bass heavy have to test it more at my house that isn't a finished basement.


Most people I know who ever played a plexi just plugged into the upper bright/ high treble input then turned it up until it sounds good.. around 8 on the dail.... I've only seen people link the channels in music stores and YouTube demos...
J


----------



## tce63

GretaZepFleet said:


> Reverb has a bunch of them, new and used! I’m between the 2061cx and saying f’it and getting a 1960ahw cab



Thanks, will look in to that


----------



## Michael Roe

GretaZepFleet said:


> Looks awesome on top of the 2061cx! Ordered my SV20H and awaiting delivery. I was torn between which cab to get for it but I think my search is over. How does the head sit on top of the 2061cx? Is there overhang depth wise, as I believe I’ve read the head is 9.1 inches deep, and the top of that cab only 8.1 inches deep? Looks okay from the photo but just thought I’d confirm. Going to load whatever cab I choose with some heritage g12h30 55hz!


No, the top of the cab is a little deeper than the head. I didn't get an exact measurement but looks like about a half inch deeper than the SV.


----------



## assaf110




----------



## Chris4189

johan.b said:


> Most people I know who ever played a plexi just plugged into the upper bright/ high treble input then turned it up until it sounds good.. around 8 on the dail.... I've only seen people link the channels in music stores and YouTube demos...
> J




I agree!! 

Channel jumping seems to be more of an 80’s/current thing. If you do simple google searches of all your Marshall 4 hole hero’s, pre 1980, you’ll find that 99% of them are plugged into input I (high impedance bright channel). Most, like I have suggested before, bled in bottom end by simply turning the normal volume knob as the channels do bleed over without being linked externally or internally. 

A super lead is supposed to have some “Kerrang” and brightness to it. If it’s too much, I have found pre amp tubes like NOS or ANOS Mullard, Brimar or RFT’s in V1 will help A LOT followed by a simple bright cap change. Speakers can make a big difference as well. 

Come to think of it V1 and speakers probably make the biggest differences period.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GretaZepFleet said:


> Looks awesome on top of the 2061cx! Ordered my SV20H and awaiting delivery. I was torn between which cab to get for it but I think my search is over. How does the head sit on top of the 2061cx? Is there overhang depth wise, as I believe I’ve read the head is 9.1 inches deep, and the top of that cab only 8.1 inches deep? Looks okay from the photo but just thought I’d confirm. Going to load whatever cab I choose with some heritage g12h30 55hz!


Welcome to the forum new brother, you are now a member of the Marshall fanatics! Cheers Mitch


----------



## dro

My question is , does the SV20h have the sweetness of the JTM45 or not. Thought I could get that out of the Origin, but after some review it just couldn't cut it. Wonder if it can get the chime without the rectifier.


----------



## Chris4189

dro said:


> My question is , does the SV20h have the sweetness of the JTM45 or not. Thought I could get that out of the Origin, but after some review it just couldn't cut it. Wonder if it can get the chime without the rectifier.



The SV20 is definitely all super lead. I honestly thought the origin sounded way more like a JTM then it did a “plexi”.

IMHO it hard to have the JTM sound without KT66’s and a shared cathode.


----------



## dro

Sounded nothing like My JTM. But that's what I'm after in a smaller package. That's the whole reason I'm considering the SV.
Closest so far is the Mini Jubilee, into greenies. If that's as close as I can get that's fine. Will keep me from spending more money.


----------



## johan.b

It would be an easy mod, making it more JTM/ super bass, by just connecting the first tube into common cathode


I've thought of doing it myself, but it just sound so damn good as is
J


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

johan.b said:


> It would be an easy mod, making it more JTM/ super bass, by just connecting the first tube into common cathode
> View attachment 55691
> 
> I've thought of doing it myself, but it just sound so damn good as is
> J



And since it is cathode bias it should take KT66s.


----------



## Polaris

Smh


----------



## marshallmellowed

dro said:


> My question is , does the SV20h have the sweetness of the JTM45 or not. Thought I could get that out of the Origin, but after some review it just couldn't cut it. Wonder if it can get the chime without the rectifier.


My guess would be no. Even my EL34 equipped 1987x doesn't have the low end thump of my JTM45 with the KT66's. Add to that, the SV20 EL34's are running at lower than designed operating voltages.


----------



## ken361




----------



## Moony

German guitarist Marcus Deml with a Les Paul and his SV20 - enjoy the video!


----------



## bad565ss

Chris4189 said:


> IMHO it hard to have the JTM sound without KT66’s and a shared cathode.


And a tube rectifier.


----------



## ken361

Week 4 really digging the amp! Jamming the bright channel even maxed its a beautiful thang!


----------



## MarshallDog

Well Bozs, after a tough week of Bull Shit I decided to pull the plug and buy an SV20 combo! A lot excited but concerned about the 1X10" speaker. MD has never had any amps (except a cheap SS Fender) years ago. I ordered it from Sweatwater...if I dont like it, she will go back. Just had to try it and if i like it...stay tuned, I will have 1 or 2 amps ready to sell!!


----------



## SlyStrat

Love my SV combo. I finally have the tone I want. I usually play through a Barber Direct Drive Compact V3.
The speaker and amp need a few hours on it to open up and sound better. The speaker has low sensitivity and has to be pushed to sound best.
I bought the SV 1x12 cab too. Plugged into the cab opens up an whole new territory.
This is the tone I have:


----------



## ken361

Yeah a 2nd cab would be nice these amps are pretty loud! Wonder how the Creamback and greens sound with this amp.


----------



## SlyStrat

Here: its rough but I'm still learning.


----------



## ken361

Sounds great on my tablet will listen on my computer when I get home


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Yeah a 2nd cab would be nice these amps are pretty loud! Wonder how the Creamback and greens sound with this amp.



I want a Creamback but they are not on sale yet. I will be making a call tomorrow to get some info on them. If they wont be available for sometime I may try the Greenback.


----------



## ken361

The specs are on the celestion site


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> The specs are on the celestion site



Yes I know and have been looking at the Greenie and Creamie. Ill call Avatar and ask him seeing as he is the largest USA Distributor. If anyone will know he will.


----------



## ken361

I like the V type but would like more of the vintage mids you hear on the classics. It does do ACDC pretty well.


----------



## MarshallDog

Michael Roe said:


> Quick update: Pulled those JJ PTs out! I put in a set of Mullard I had......yeah baby! Even Better!



Yup, Ill eventually be loading this amp with Mullards. Love Mullards!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> Tone is very personal.
> I hate Greenbacks. I know I'm in the minority.



What, what, no way say it isn’t true!!!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Crap, got hit with sales tax at Sweetwater...eeerr!! They have to charge and report sales tax now and eventually all on-line stores will and these POS politicians will still spend every cent and and then some...oh well, we all new it was coming sooner or later!? They had to start back in Jan...all states are requiring it eventually.


----------



## MarshallDog

You guys with the SV20 Combo...

Is it loud, still lovin’ that amp, does the 10” speaker cut the mustard??


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> You guys with the SV20 Combo...
> 
> Is it loud, still lovin’ that amp, does the 10” speaker cut the mustard??


Yeah its pretty loud it took a few hours to open up I was jumping it and now going into the bright channel. If you want lower volume warmer low gain I would jump it. Don't miss the 50 watt Origin at all,my ears still get a bit fatigued with this amp. Power tube distortion is nice!


----------



## ken361

No problems with the speaker! Haven't played it side by side with DSL yet. That amp is voiced with more low end but the Plexi is much nicer on the top end .


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Yeah its pretty loud it took a few hours to open up I was jumping it and now going into the bright channel. If you want lower volume warmer low gain I would jump it. Don't miss the 50 watt Origin at all,my ears still get a bit fatigued with this amp. Power tube distortion is nice!



Did you sell your Origin? 

So if you jump the channels you can get a nice blend of tones right but if you turn vol II off (0) it will act as if it is not jumped, correct!


----------



## ken361

Yeah sold it got 500 on trade in kinda surprised I thought blended was most popular but I did a search and there was a lot of people plugging right in the bright channel.

Jumping kinds sounds a little muddy on the bass side so you want to keep that channel lower some not cranked. I never had a Plexi so it was a learning process. Using the bright channel sounds more even sounding more plexish. For ACDC ish say turn the channel up half way and up the bass for more gain crank it for VH type gains


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Yeah sold it got 500 on trade in kinda surprised I thought blended was most popular but I did a search and there was a lot of people plugging right in the bright channel.
> 
> Jumping kinds sounds a little muddy on the bass side so you want to keep that channel lower some not cranked. I never had a Plexi so it was a learning process. Using the bright channel sounds more even sounding more plexish. For ACDC ish say turn the channel up half way and up the bass for more gain crank it for VH type gains



Wow 500.00 plus the tax advantage is a great deal!!!


----------



## ken361

With the volume off it might mess with it maybe. People who use just the one output bright channel the normal channel bleeds through some so I turn it up to 4. Today later I had it off maybe the speaker is warming it up more.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Wow 500.00 plus the tax advantage is a great deal!!!


Mom and Pop store thats been in business since the 1970's I paid just over a 1000


----------



## Biff Maloy

New guy here and on the backordered list for an SV20H. I have read every page of this thread. I have the DSL20HR, Origin 20H and Mini Jubilee 2525H. I'm 100% convinced the SV20H is going to get me there where as the Origin is a fine amp for the money it is a tease in the Plexi area. 

I've been using my Origin cranked loud using it's own overdrive and I run a Dunlop EP103 Echoplex and EP101 Preamp out front like the old days. Les Paul. Great effect. Has anybody ran an Echoplex type in front of the SV20?


----------



## ken361

Biff Maloy said:


> New guy here and on the backordered list for an SV20H. I have read every page of this thread. I have the DSL20HR, Origin 20H and Mini Jubilee 2525H. I'm 100% convinced the SV20H is going to get me there where as the Origin is a fine amp for the money it is a tease in the Plexi area.
> 
> I've been using my Origin cranked loud using it's own overdrive and I run a Dunlop EP103 Echoplex and EP101 Preamp out front like the old days. Les Paul. Great effect. Has anybody ran an Echoplex type in front of the SV20?


No but im itching for a echoplex type pedal or the Solodallas pedal.


----------



## ken361

Biff Maloy said:


> New guy here and on the backordered list for an SV20H. I have read every page of this thread. I have the DSL20HR, Origin 20H and Mini Jubilee 2525H. I'm 100% convinced the SV20H is going to get me there where as the Origin is a fine amp for the money it is a tease in the Plexi area.
> 
> I've been using my Origin cranked loud using it's own overdrive and I run a Dunlop EP103 Echoplex and EP101 Preamp out front like the old days. Les Paul. Great effect. Has anybody ran an Echoplex type in front of the SV20?


these are really popular https://chasetone.com/secret-preamp/


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Has anyone used the SV20 with a cab loaded with Celestion heritage g12H-30’s (55hz)?


----------



## Biff Maloy

55hz Greenback which I have will definetly be tested when I get my SV20H.


----------



## solarburn

Green clean boosted by a Bad Monkey. DSL 40C 70/80 speaker although I have a 412 with G12M's.



I'd rather a SC20H. Just a jackasses choice. I'd play both.


----------



## solarburn

I Fucking love Marshall.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

For those looking at the combo and wondering about that 10" speaker... Sounds pretty decent in this


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Green clean boosted by a Bad Monkey. DSL 40C 70/80 speaker although I have a 412 with G12M's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather a SC20H. Just a jackasses choice. I'd play both.



Dammit Alvin I know that’s you!


----------



## ken361

,


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Biff Maloy said:


> 55hz Greenback which I have will definetly be tested when I get my SV20H.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## MarshallDog

Does anyone know if these cabs are made of particle board or real plywood?


----------



## MarshallDog

Well, with any luck the amp should be here today! Cant wait to take in that new amp smell and test her out. Hopefully I can make her sound as good as it does in all the videos I have seen and heard!!


----------



## K2JLX

MarshallDog said:


> Does anyone know if these cabs are made of particle board or real plywood?



The SV212 cab is plywood, like the current production 1936 and 1960 cabs.


----------



## MarshallDog

Got the amp today. Got her home and tested her out for about 20 mins Intnitial comments:

Cabinet is plywood
Build quality looks great
Its light for sure
The high treble channel is brite as hell and adds hiss/noise
IMO, jumpering the channels is a must
It sounds OK, I feel the videos I have watched/listened to make it sound better
It is loud but it sounds small not much low end it could be because of the 10" speaker??

So, I popped out the stock crap Marshall tubes and put all CP Mullard pres and power tubes in. Sounded much fuller and not as thin...getting better.

However, at this point I am not sure I will keep it and I am glad I did not trade any of my other amps off for this one at this point including the Origin. I need to play it a little more and see how it breaks in.

If I do keep it I will be getting a new upgraded speaker for sure. Probably start with the G10 Greenback because the G10 Creamback is not out yet...errrr!

Overall first impression, nice amp, tone out of the box is just meh OK (may be due to the tubes, speaker choice and size) not sure if its worth the money or if I will keep it at this point.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Got the amp today. Got her home and tested her out for about 20 mins Intnitial comments:
> 
> Cabinet is plywood
> Build quality looks great
> Its light for sure
> The high treble channel is brite as hell and adds hiss/noise
> IMO, jumpering the channels is a must
> It sounds OK, I feel the videos I have watched/listened to make it sound better
> It is loud but it sounds small not much low end it could be because of the 10" speaker??
> 
> So, I popped out the stock crap Marshall tubes and put all CP Mullard pres and power tubes in. Sounded much fuller and not as thin...getting better.
> 
> However, at this point I am not sure I will keep it and I am glad I did not trade any of my other amps off for this one at this point including the Origin. I need to play it a little more and see how it breaks in.
> 
> If I do keep it I will be getting a new upgraded speaker for sure. Probably start with the G10 Greenback because the G10 Creamback is not out yet...errrr!
> 
> Overall first impression, nice amp, tone out of the box is just meh OK (may be due to the tubes, speaker choice and size) not sure if its worth the money or if I will keep it at this point.


Well brother HNAD anyway! Hope you can find a bit more of the tones you’re looking for out of it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

when I first heard my guy play Zeppelin through it, it nailed it so I was sold. If you never used 2 channel plexi it took me some time to find the sweet spot but LIKE I SAID BRIGHT CHANNEL IN AND BLEED THE NORMAL till it sounds full ! No patch cord its more open sounding but needs a break in also LOL


----------



## ken361

You have a lot of amps so your ears might not adjust who knows Sly Strat loves his and he owned every Marshall.


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well brother HNAD anyway! Hope you can find a bit more of the tones you’re looking for out of it! Cheers Mitch



Thanks Mitch!!! Its not a big deal really at all! I've got enough other amps that sound better bigger I just thought this one might be better. Its definitely easy to move!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Thanks Mitch!!! Its not a big deal really at all! I've got enough other amps that sound better bigger I just thought this one might be better. Its definitely easy to move!


True that brother, I still haven’t seen any of them, yet alone sat down and played through one! Cheers Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

MarshallDog said:


> Got the amp today. Got her home and tested her out for about 20 mins Intnitial comments:
> 
> Cabinet is plywood
> Build quality looks great
> Its light for sure
> The high treble channel is brite as hell and adds hiss/noise
> IMO, jumpering the channels is a must
> It sounds OK, I feel the videos I have watched/listened to make it sound better
> It is loud but it sounds small not much low end it could be because of the 10" speaker??
> 
> So, I popped out the stock crap Marshall tubes and put all CP Mullard pres and power tubes in. Sounded much fuller and not as thin...getting better.
> 
> However, at this point I am not sure I will keep it and I am glad I did not trade any of my other amps off for this one at this point including the Origin. I need to play it a little more and see how it breaks in.
> 
> If I do keep it I will be getting a new upgraded speaker for sure. Probably start with the G10 Greenback because the G10 Creamback is not out yet...errrr!
> 
> Overall first impression, nice amp, tone out of the box is just meh OK (may be due to the tubes, speaker choice and size) not sure if its worth the money or if I will keep it at this point.


Have a Totally modded class 5 clone with el34 pushing 7 watts in a ply lightweight combo build,, WGS10..awesome amp with variac,boost..nails so much Classic marshall but the `10 is a 10 & man on a 4x12 it just opens up..think i am so conditioned to 12" speakers..heck 4x12 really..its so hard to compare..try that on a cab once..but i guess the whole premise is a small grab n go..thats what mine was for..but i have no grab n go situation for a 10..


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Thanks Mitch!!! Its not a big deal really at all! I've got enough other amps that sound better bigger I just thought this one might be better. Its definitely easy to move!


Sorry man dont wanna preach I guess the amp responds different from place to place, my girls condo basements warm sounding finished basement where mine is brighter sounding so i adjust differently. Well atleast on my strat today I got a very good warm sounding with a perfect top end by jumping it!

Instead of cranking everything I just used the normal channel at 6 or so and the high channel at 2.5 and got a great tone. When The Wind Cries Mary Hendrix or Fire tones it was about perfect! and still was loud at 5 watts maybe the JJ's don't sound good pushed at times, I know my Les Paul rocked really good over the weekend over her place. A month later and discovering different tones. Man the neck pickup was just awesome today and break her in im sure you might find what works.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Sorry man dont wanna preach I guess the amp responds different from place to place, my girls condo basements warm sounding finished basement where mine is brighter sounding so i adjust differently. Well atleast on my strat today I got a very good warm sounding with a perfect top end by jumping it!
> 
> Instead of cranking everything I just used the normal channel at 6 or so and the high channel at 2.5 and got a great tone. When The Wind Cries Mary Hendrix or Fire tones it was about perfect! and still was loud at 5 watts maybe the JJ's don't sound good pushed at times, I know my Les Paul rocked really good over the weekend over her place. A month later and discovering different tones. Man the neck pickup was just awesome today and break her in im sure you might find what works.



Maybe there was something wrong with mine but with the normal on 4-5, high treble on 1.5, treble on 4, mids on 6, bass on 5-10 and presence on 4 with a LP Standard it sounded like sh-t even with the Mullard tubes in it. Thin, hollow, boxy. Its packed up and going back tomorrow. Oh, well at least I tried her out. Its not like I needed it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Maybe there was something wrong with mine but with the normal on 4-5, high treble on 1.5, treble on 4, mids on 6, bass on 5-10 and presence on 4 with a LP Standard it sounded like sh-t even with the Mullard tubes in it. Thin, hollow, boxy. Its packed up and going back tomorrow. Oh, well at least I tried her out. Its not like I needed it.


I was going to say did you try it with any of your cabs/ different speakers! but I see you have already boxed it back up! Mitch


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I was going to say did you try it with any of your cabs/ different speakers! but I see you have already boxed it back up! Mitch



Good ideas but I figured it does not matter what it sounds like with a cab because I will never use it that way and I didn’t want to get into the speaker swapping thing because this is a 10” and all my spare speakers are 12”s which is just another reason Im not going to waste any more of my time and money! Plus the amp is so small it almost looks like a toy amp lol!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> Good ideas but I figured it does not matter what it sounds like with a cab because I will never use it that way and I didn’t want to get into the speaker swapping thing because this is a 10” and all my spare speakers are 12”s which is just another reason Im not going to waste any more of my time and money! Plus the amp is so small it almost looks like a toy amp lol!


No problem brother I was just trying to tip the barrel,so to speak, at the most you didn’t waste any time on it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## GretaZepFleet

ken361 said:


> when I first heard my guy play Zeppelin through it, it nailed it so I was sold. If you never used 2 channel plexi it took me some time to find the sweet spot but LIKE I SAID BRIGHT CHANNEL IN AND BLEED THE NORMAL till it sounds full ! No patch cord its more open sounding but needs a break in also LOL


Glad to hear it can nail Zeppelin tones! That’s exactly what I’m going for and why I ordered the SV. I play a Gibson SG standard which is already a darker sounding guitar, with 57 classics which are not overly hot pickups - I’m thinking that should help tame the brightness a bit. Also have a 2061cx cab on its way, just looks so damn sweet with the SV20H! Should nail Zeppelin/70’s even better once I swap the speakers to 55hz Greenbacks. 

Do you have any recommended settings for Zeppelin tones?


----------



## solarburn

I haven't really been turned on by the combo versions of the 2 new ones.

Plus I find I like the SC more just from clips using the head version. And I'm a plexi guy.


----------



## johan.b

MarshallDog said:


> Maybe there was something wrong with mine but with the normal on 4-5, high treble on 1.5, treble on 4, mids on 6, bass on 5-10 and presence on 4 with a LP Standard it sounded like sh-t .


... that's where you went wrong... volume on 8... if you want cleaner, turn down on guitar..
J


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Someone uploaded a couple profiles for the SV20 on the Kemper Exchange. I downloaded them. I wasn't too thrilled w/ the cab, so I swapped it out to a 1960BX & 100% better. The cab originally was an Aftershock 212 w/ 2- G12T-75.

The profile is pretty gain heavy. I'm a high gain guy, but, I opted to turn the gain down a bit & mess w/ the settings. If the SV20 is anything like the profile, I'd be happy, but, since this is just a profile, I'd imagine that the amp has more a lot more to it, than the guy captured.

I was getting a lot of UFO/Schenker tones, as well as Judas Priest.

--- I started this earlier, but never posted ---

Now that I've played w/ it again, this thing rocks!

I want to get an SV20, because I want to get some killer profiles... ...

Seriously, I haven't seen one since NAMM, but, these amp's are the real deal...


----------



## ken361

GretaZepFleet said:


> Glad to hear it can nail Zeppelin tones! That’s exactly what I’m going for and why I ordered the SV. I play a Gibson SG standard which is already a darker sounding guitar, with 57 classics which are not overly hot pickups - I’m thinking that should help tame the brightness a bit. Also have a 2061cx cab on its way, just looks so damn sweet with the SV20H! Should nail Zeppelin/70’s even better once I swap the speakers to 55hz Greenbacks.
> 
> Do you have any recommended settings for Zeppelin tones?


you probably have to try it first because i was getting a bit different tones from one place to another "houses" how you use the channels


----------



## Chris4189

johan.b said:


> ... that's where you went wrong... volume on 8... if you want cleaner, turn down on guitar..
> J



I couldn’t agree more!!! A super lead be it a true plexi or metal face reacts best when you push the shit out of it and use the knobs on your guitar. 

The lowest I have ever went on volume on the SV20 or the big boys is 7.

You have to move some air with a super lead. 

As for the brightness, bleed in some normal volume. No need to jump channels, pre amps tubes like Mullard, RFT, Amperex or Brimar will help a great deal followed by speakers. Although I didn’t find the stock V type to be overly bright.


----------



## MarshallDog

johan.b said:


> ... that's where you went wrong... volume on 8... if you want cleaner, turn down on guitar..
> J



Thats amp volume. Didnt matter where the guitar volume, amp volume or pups used it just sounded cheap, thin, hollow, onlow end, brite and boxy to me. I could get clean and a nice amount of breakup out of it but it was the tone.

Within a couple hours I realized it was not for me and made me appreciate my other amps more.


----------



## MarshallDog

I would like to add that IMO, the SC20h may sound way better with a cab?! I think the issue with the combo is the really small cab and the 10” speaker just a thought.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Fair assessment Marshall Dog. I feel like the combos are going to apply to a very specific need. I'm on the backordered list for the head. I feel it with a very good cabinet will be a much better representation of it.


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> I would like to add that IMO, the SC20h may sound way better with a cab?! I think the issue with the combo is the really small cab and the 10” speaker just a thought.



I tend to agree with this. As soon as I heard that these Studio combos had 10” speakers and not 12s I thought it’s a mistake. 

I’m not sure what Marshall was thinking, to have a combo at this price point, with a 10” speaker.


----------



## Biff Maloy

scozz said:


> I tend to agree with this. As soon as I heard that these Studio combos had 10” speakers and not 12s I thought it’s a mistake.
> 
> I’m not sure what Marshall was thinking, to have a combo at this price point, with a 10” speaker.



I think it is from all the "Grab And Go" comments that seem to pop up regularly on forums. Yeah, I'm probably stretching it a bit trying to understand the reasoning but it does make it portable. 

From my experience testing 10s I still think an upgrade to a G10 Greenback would work wonders for the combo but I get it. If it doesn't grab right out of the box then I wouldn't feel good throwing money at it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

MarshallDog said:


> I would like to add that IMO, the SC20h may sound way better with a cab?! I think the issue with the combo is the really small cab and the 10” speaker just a thought.


I played it through my 4x12, and it sounded pretty good. For me, my 50 and 100 watter's just sounded better, even attenuated to levels to match the volume settings on the SC20. I'm not a combo guy, but Marshall could have designed the amp to accept either a 10" or 12" speaker (removable adapter panel...). Anyone wanting a 12", could always enlarge the opening (assuming there's room). Then again, why pay that much for a combo you'd have to cut up/modify?


----------



## Chris4189

Head and cabs are the ONLY way to fly for this type of amp IMHO. The only Marshall or Marshall clone combos that sound good are the Bluesbreakers.


----------



## Gene Ballzz

It would not surprise me if the in*TEN*tion of the smaller speaker was to reduce the sonic footprint. I can understand the logic of this, particularly for those who want a low/controlled stage volume and mic their amp, but still want a large sound. The key here would have been to pay a bit more attention to the speaker and have used one more tailored to what most folks would prefer! A ten inch speaker does not have to sound bad, but like any other speaker, it needs to be the right one for the job.

Just My $.02 & Likely Worth A Bit Less!
Gene


----------



## BftGibson

MarshallDog said:


> Good ideas but I figured it does not matter what it sounds like with a cab because I will never use it that way and I didn’t want to get into the speaker swapping thing because this is a 10” and all my spare speakers are 12”s which is just another reason Im not going to waste any more of my time and money! Plus the amp is so small it almost looks like a toy amp lol!


maybe check out the Friedman 20 watters..HW same price..I am really impressed with the Runt 50 i got, all the hype on the Friedman was true and i am pretty picky with the amps i have. The loop-spot on..and all knobs usable fro 0 to 11 even the gain will not fizz. Will always have my marshals but in this new gen of amp progression..a guy who tweaked for some major players with monster tone..applied all the knowledge to his amps..wish i found this out long time ago


----------



## SlyStrat

I'm tired of people dissing this amp.
I'm guessing you really don't know good tone.
Go buy something else.


----------



## coolidge56

SlyStrat said:


> I'm tired of people dissing this amp.
> I'm guessing you really don't know good tone.
> Go buy something else.



And for the umpteenth time. They don't like the Studio, we get it already. They should go start a Runt thread.


----------



## Biff Maloy

If folks don't like something and have tried it then fair enough. But, and not just the SV20, I think some dismiss an amp just because it has a 10 and haven't tried it. Properly tried it mind you. 

I'm one of the few it seems that like 10s. Doesn't mean I dislike a 12 it's just I think most any piece of gear that's quality has it's place. I've done gigs before with 10s because I could push them harder where a 12 at that setting would be too loud.


----------



## MarshallDog

BftGibson said:


> maybe check out the Friedman 20 watters..HW same price..I am really impressed with the Runt 50 i got, all the hype on the Friedman was true and i am pretty picky with the amps i have. The loop-spot on..and all knobs usable fro 0 to 11 even the gain will not fizz. Will always have my marshals but in this new gen of amp progression..a guy who tweaked for some major players with monster tone..applied all the knowledge to his amps..wish i found this out long time ago



I do already have the SmallBox 50 and love it will never sell it amazing amp!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> I'm tired of people dissing this amp.
> I'm guessing you really don't know good tone.
> Go buy something else.



Well look at my signature and then tell me I dont know good tone


----------



## MarshallDog

coolidge56 said:


> And for the umpteenth time. They don't like the Studio, we get it already. They should go start a Runt thread.



Is there something wrong with someone anyone posting their opinion about an amp they tried....I seriously think not just as you posted your opinion


----------



## MarshallDog

Now some of you Members have me thinking I should tried a new speaker such as Celestion G10 but oh well too late now!


----------



## coolidge56

MarshallDog said:


> Is there something wrong with someone anyone posting their opinion about an amp they tried....I seriously think not just as you posted your opinion



Is there something wrong with someone posting the exact same negative opinion 45 times? That gets quite old, agreed?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I don't see him as getting overly negative. The reason he has to keep restating it, is because people are calling him on it. He's welcome to his opinion, whether it's short sighted or not... ...


----------



## MarshallDog

And....Im not implying all should feel the same, duh!! Its just my likes/dislikes and some may love it. Maybe I didnt give it time to break in, maybe I should have tried another speak, who knows??? I just really didnt need another amp and if this amp would have wowed me I would have sold 1 or 2 of my other amps. To each their own.


----------



## Tore knutsen

johan.b said:


> ... that's where you went wrong... volume on 8... if you want cleaner, turn down on guitar..
> J


This is it. A plexi on 1,5 volume do not sound very good. Crank it up and use volumepot on guitar


----------



## BftGibson

nothing wrong with someone working out an situation on an amp forum ..addressing the 10 is a legitimate question on this model..those that are happy with their amp.. great ! those honing in on what is needed for their particular situation does help others learn. Its a reliable long term forum member ..who better to learn with..not all amps that we play will necessarily work for another..cracks me up with the my way or highway attitude..


----------



## MarshallDog

Tore knutsen said:


> This is it. A plexi on 1,5 volume do not sound very good. Crank it up and use volumepot on guitar



Nope, it still did not have that old vintage tone and I had both volumes maxed then tried various combinations of one being max and the other at various levels and it still did not impress me even with various EQ settings and the various bridge pup tone settings. Just not for me. My 1974 MKII non-master vol 4-holer on any volume settings sounds great unless I run the bridge pup tone at 9-10 and yes, I have converted it to a period correct looking 1X12...so there you have it. Learning for me at least, new amps just dont come close in tone to old "vintage" ones in my experience. The only one that has impressed me lately that I have had experience with is the Origin 50 and I have the 1X12 combo.


----------



## MarshallDog

coolidge56 said:


> Is there something wrong with someone posting the exact same negative opinion 45 times? That gets quite old, agreed?



If certain members would read with understanding and then NOT feel the need to reiterate (just to get their post count up) what others have already posted, then one would not need to repeat what ones already said...interesting concept


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> ok, we can be done w/ that rabbit trail...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ok, we can be done w/ that rabbit trail...

(note: the site was having hiccups, so I deleted a couple multiple posts & reposted this, in the correct order...)


----------



## coolidge56

MarshallDog said:


> Nope, it still did not have that old vintage tone and I had both volumes maxed then tried various combinations of one being max and the other at various levels and it still did not impress me even with various EQ settings and the various bridge pup tone settings. Just not for me. My 1974 MKII non-master vol 4-holer on any volume settings sounds great unless I run the bridge pup tone at 9-10 and yes, I have converted it to a period correct looking 1X12...so there you have it. Learning for me at least, new amps just dont come close in tone to old "vintage" ones in my experience. The only one that has impressed me lately that I have had experience with is the Origin 50 and I have the 1X12 combo.



I avoided the SV20 because I already have a 100 watt custom plexi that would shame it. I have done 20 watt vs 100 watt comparisons in the past and it was no contest. So I went with the SC20 instead. I have been shopping for a used JCM800 with no luck so for me the SC20H was a good fit and filled a gap.

Also, your avatar is Coolidge approved we are huge Arnold fans in our household.


----------



## ken361

There is plenty of warmth on the normal channel as is, you cant judge a amp with 20 minutes of play time opposed to at least 20 loud hours at least. My strat has the same amount of headroom and tone opposed to the 50 watt Origin loud plus the plexi has more going on just got to figure out your rig what works


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> There is plenty of warmth on the normal channel as is, you cant judge a amp with 20 minutes of play time opposed to at least 20 loud hours at least. My strat has the same amount of headroom and tone opposed to the 50 watt Origin loud plus the plexi has more going on just got to figure out your rig what works



You may be right my man? If I didn't have sooo many amps that sound just right for me already, I may have spent more time on her, plus I felt would have had to sell off 1 or 2 of my existing amps. Oh, well, it just wasn't meant to be for me.


----------



## Tore knutsen

MarshallDog said:


> Nope, it still did not have that old vintage tone and I had both volumes maxed then tried various combinations of one being max and the other at various levels and it still did not impress me even with various EQ settings and the various bridge pup tone settings. Just not for me. My 1974 MKII non-master vol 4-holer on any volume settings sounds great unless I run the bridge pup tone at 9-10 and yes, I have converted it to a period correct looking 1X12...so there you have it. Learning for me at least, new amps just dont come close in tone to old "vintage" ones in my experience. The only one that has impressed me lately that I have had experience with is the Origin 50 and I have the 1X12 combo.


Different strokes for different folks mate. I have not testet the SV combo, but love my SV head with 212 cabinet. I also have the origin 20 head, and it sounds very weak to the SV in my ears. But what keeps a man happy is only his own ears, sounds are subjective. keep rockin


----------



## ken361

212 is sweet


----------



## Biff Maloy

I think it was here or somewhere I read a post that I thought put it best. 

If you already own the big one and very much dedicated to it then more of those players will probably pass. If you have been wanting one then you need to definetly try them/this is your amp. 

Typing that I just realized I'm just like that with the 2 studios. I had a few JCM800's and bought them new. I still remember seeing a Jubilee stack and not knowing wth that was. 900s, etc. The newer models. The studio series, I can wait and get the Classic later because I still know that one. I've always wanted but never played a 4 hole though so the SV20H is it. That's the one I want. For me, yeah need to play it but that's just a formality. I have the 2525H, DSL20HR and Origin 20H. Origin had me for a while because I gets in the ballpark. But, i hear the quality of sound in that Mini Jubilee. Smoking amp but a Superlead to those specs should hit the spot where I'm at now. Just about every influence I have played them. 

Sorry for long post but I'm a Marshall nut like you guys.


----------



## SlyStrat

And I think attenuators and PPIMV suck too much tone. There!

Look at your signature???
I owned more amps than you and dont post an overly long signature to brag about it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

MarshallDog said:


> Well look at my signature and then tell me I dont know good tone


I think he's just a drama queen..


SlyStrat said:


> And I think attenuators and PPIMV suck too much tone. There!
> 
> Look at your signature???
> I owned more amps than you and dont post an overly long signature to brag about it.


You sound like an angry child, one that spends too much time reading signatures (and complaining). If you don't like seeing signatures, turn it OFF. Better yet, add me to your "Ignore" list, like I'm about to do for you. " Poof ", you're gone.


----------



## MarshallDog

coolidge56 said:


> Is there something wrong with someone posting the exact same negative opinion 45 times? That gets quite old, agreed?



You are obviously lost in space and read only what you want to not what’s really there so here’s a simple idea maybe you will read, probably not, don’t read it if you can’t deal with it...get real or get lost.


----------



## MarshallDog

marshallmellowed said:


> I think he's just a drama queen..
> 
> You sound like an angry child, one that spends too much time reading signatures (and complaining). If you don't like seeing signatures, turn it OFF.



Yup, And I think he got too stoned off playing his new SV as he posted earlier...


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Biff Maloy said:


> I think it was here or somewhere I read a post that I thought put it best.
> 
> If you already own the big one and very much dedicated to it then more of those players will probably pass. If you have been wanting one then you need to definetly try them/this is your amp.
> 
> Typing that I just realized I'm just like that with the 2 studios. I had a few JCM800's and bought them new. I still remember seeing a Jubilee stack and not knowing wth that was. 900s, etc. The newer models. The studio series, I can wait and get the Classic later because I still know that one. I've always wanted but never played a 4 hole though so the SV20H is it. That's the one I want. For me, yeah need to play it but that's just a formality. I have the 2525H, DSL20HR and Origin 20H. Origin had me for a while because I gets in the ballpark. But, i hear the quality of sound in that Mini Jubilee. Smoking amp but a Superlead to those specs should hit the spot where I'm at now. Just about every influence I have played them.
> 
> Sorry for long post but I'm a Marshall nut like you guys.


Same situation man. I owned a 1982 JCM800 2203 and found, while it was an awesome beast, it was a little too aggressive for me. I was told to crank the volume to get the power tubes going in order to get a more old school 70’s tone, but the problem is I was never realistically able to do that, being a 100w tube amp. For those reasons I sold it. I realized that all my idols play SLP’s and that I’d need one to get the tone I was looking for, but again was worried I’d never be able to crank the 50 or 100’s loud enough to get the power tubes going. So once I saw the SV20H I instantly knew that was the amp for me. 

Like others have stated, I think it’s really aimed at the people who don’t already own a Super Lead, and/or would never be able to crank a 50w or 100w version. I plan on doing mostly garadge/band jams and small gigs and really, for anything less then an arena, 20w is all you’ll ever need. If anything, I think it’s more desirable for anyone who isn’t a rockstar then the 50 or 100w versions because you can get into that sweet zone at normal gigging levels. At least if you don’t care for any clean headroom like me haha thats what the guitar controls are for


----------



## MarshallDog

Tore knutsen said:


> Different strokes for different folks mate. I have not testet the SV combo, but love my SV head with 212 cabinet. I also have the origin 20 head, and it sounds very weak to the SV in my ears. But what keeps a man happy is only his own ears, sounds are subjective. keep rockin



Absolutely agreed Budd.


----------



## coolidge56

MarshallDog said:


> You are obviously lost in space and read only what you want to not what’s really there so here’s a simple idea maybe you will read, probably not, don’t read it if you can’t deal with it...get real or get lost.



I put you on ignore, there problem solved.


----------



## MarshallDog

SlyStrat said:


> And I think attenuators and PPIMV suck too much tone. There!
> 
> Look at your signature???
> I owned more amps than you and dont post an overly long signature to brag about it.


----------



## MarshallDog

coolidge56 said:


> I put you on ignore, there problem solved.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tore knutsen said:


> Different strokes for different folks mate. I have not testet the SV combo, but love my SV head with 212 cabinet. I also have the origin 20 head, and it sounds very weak to the SV in my ears. But what keeps a man happy is only his own ears, sounds are subjective. keep rockin


The origin 50H is not weak in any form, I am glad that you like your new amp , as is Ken361, I am not going to dis it, I have had no experience playing through one (haven’t even seen one, yet alone play through one) but I do know that my origin kicks azz! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


>


Damm MD I didn’t think , just because you didn’t keep your amp, that all this took place


----------



## Michael Roe

Well, I am glad that MarshallDog went out of his way and checked an amp out. He made a decision that fits his needs....bravo!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

...



Dogs of Doom said:


> ok, we can be done w/ that rabbit trail...


let's be done w/ all the drama guys...


----------



## Tore knutsen

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The origin 50H is not weak in any form, I am glad that you like your new amp , as is Ken361, I am not going to dis it, I have had no experience playing through one (haven’t even seen one, yet alone play through one) but I do know that my origin kicks azz! Cheers Mitch


Good that you like the Origin 50, never tried that amp my selfe.


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Tore knutsen said:


> Good that you like the Origin 50, never tried that amp my selfe.


Is that an SV20H & a 2061cx in your picture?


----------



## Madfinger

Makes me wonder why some people who don't like & ditch a particular guitar or amp still persist to comment on a forum. Eg: I am well versed now that a Friedman amp may sound better than a SV20. But at twice the price it would be expected.


----------



## Tore knutsen

GretaZepFleet said:


> Is that an SV20H & a 2061cx in your picture?


Yes it is. Standard 2061 cab


----------



## MarshallDog

Michael Roe said:


> Well, I am glad that MarshallDog went out of his way and checked an amp out. He made a decision that fits his needs....bravo!



Thanks Bro much apprecited! It is/was a beautiful little amp. Hind site being 20/20, I probably should have kept it and played through it for a while just to see how things progressed. I will say these amps sound awesome in the videos I have heard. I just couldn’t get her to sing that way. Time to move on. Maybe down the road Ill try a other one someday


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm MD I didn’t think , just because you didn’t keep your amp, that all this took place



Apparently...he even liked my avatar


----------



## paul-e-mann

So those of you that own this 20 watt SV20 how does it compare to a 30 watt JTM45 volume wise and tonally? Are they similar? To get gain out of them are they pretty much the same on the dial?


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Tore knutsen said:


> Yes it is. Standard 2061 cab



Badass. The SV cabs both look like great cabs & look cool, but man that cab just suits that head. Standard as in you have the 70th anniversaries in there?


----------



## Chris4189

pedecamp said:


> So those of you that own this 20 watt SV20 how does it compare to a 30 watt JTM45 volume wise and tonally? Are they similar? To get gain out of them are they pretty much the same on the dial?



A JTM and a Super Lead are two different beasts.

Totally speaking the SV20 sounds about dead nuts to my ‘72 metal panel minus the obvious difference in volume, punch and sustain.

It sounds nothing like a JTM. It breaks up faster, it brighter and nastier just as it should.

To me the reissue JTM’s Sound nothing like a JTM. They used 5881 tubes versus KT66’s and the reissue iron puts out about 350v whereas a “real” JTM’s iron puts out about 450v. That alone makes a difference not mention the different filtering etc .The KT66’s at 450v is what makes the JTM really sing IMHO.

Volume wise to get both to break up and sing like they should you have to crank them which is going to mean an attenuator for most people.


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> Now some of you Members have me thinking I should tried a new speaker such as Celestion G10 but oh well too late now!



I thought you were gonna try the G10, that was when I mentioned the G10 40 Gold.


----------



## MarshallDog

scozz said:


> I thought you were gonna try the G10, that was when I mentioned the G10 40 Gold.



I was but I gave up...


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> I was but I gave up...



Gave up... 

Hows that 4010 doing, is it getting much play?


----------



## Tore knutsen

GretaZepFleet said:


> Badass. The SV cabs both look like great cabs & look cool, but man that cab just suits that head. Standard as in you have the 70th anniversaries in there?


Standard as I have the 70th anniversaries yes. It sounds killer and looks very good, agree with that, hehe. The other guitarist in the band Im with are playing a jcm 800 and used greenbacks 25 watts. Our sounds works great together. I was thinking of putting greenbacks in my cabinet also, but I wont


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> Gave up...
> 
> Hows that 4010 doing, is it getting much play?



Oh yeah, love that little beast. IMO, its one of the best combos ever and I really like it with Tung-Sol 6550s in it! Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> Oh yeah, love that little beast. IMO, its one of the best combos ever and I really like it with Tung-Sol 6550s in it! Thanks for asking!!!


With that 4010 youre set, you wont need any other combo amps for the rest of your life, no SV no nothing.


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> With that 4010 youre set, you wont need any other combo amps for the rest of your life, no SV no nothing.



100% agreed...do you have one?


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallDog said:


> 100% agreed...do you have one?


I do not but I'd like one.


----------



## BftGibson

Madfinger said:


> Makes me wonder why some people who don't like & ditch a particular guitar or amp still persist to comment on a forum. Eg: I am well versed now that a Friedman amp may sound better than a SV20. But at twice the price it would be expected.


Friedman is same price as a studio


----------



## johan.b

BftGibson said:


> Friedman is same price as a studio


Not in Europe ... a "runt" is about 400 euro's more...


----------



## MarshallDog

pedecamp said:


> I do not but I'd like one.



Keep your eyes pealed on eBay. Thats what I did. Took about a year and finally found one right in my backyard. I had to a a pretty penny because it was like new.


----------



## BftGibson

johan.b said:


> Not in Europe ... a "runt" is about 400 euro's more...


didn't know that..curious are Marshall's less in Europe by any chance or even England cause of shipping?


----------



## rich88uk

BftGibson said:


> didn't know that..curious are Marshall's less in Europe by any chance or even England cause of shipping?



I paid £850 for my classic which is about $1122 according to Google.

I paid £640 for my mini jubilee which is $845. Both were new.

In comparison a runt 20 in the UK is £1250 which is $1649.

Also not many of the big stores near me stock Friedman's, I've never even seen one in real life.


----------



## BftGibson

rich88uk said:


> I paid £850 for my classic which is about $1122 according to Google.
> 
> I paid £640 for my mini jubilee which is $845. Both were new.
> 
> In comparison a runt 20 in the UK is £1250 which is $1649.
> 
> Also not many of the big stores near me stock Friedman's, I've never even seen one in real life.


got ya, thanks..the mini is a great price then & the classic a lil cheaper also than USA price comparatively speaking


----------



## Madfinger

BftGibson said:


> Friedman is same price as a studio


Not here.
Sv20h $1300 - Runt Head $2100
SV20c 10" $1500 - Runt Combo 12" $2500
Not knocking Friedman but both are same construction 1 UK 1 US.
I went down this path before thats why I have the SV20h.....and you get the Marsall logo. lol. Edit. And 5w mode.


----------



## BftGibson

delete


----------



## BftGibson

Madfinger said:


> Not here.
> Sv20h $1300 - Runt Head $2100
> SV20c 10" $1500 - Runt Combo 12" $2500
> Not knocking Friedman but both are same construction 1 UK 1 US.
> I went down this path before thats why I have the SV20h.....and you get the Marsall logo. lol.


usa SV $1299..Mini DS $1299


----------



## 67Mopar

BftGibson said:


> usa SV $1299..Mini DS $1299


Is this the inside of the SV20H? If yes, it looks great!


----------



## K2JLX

67Mopar said:


> Is this the inside of the SV20H? If yes, it looks great!



I pretty sure that isn’t the inside of the SV20h - there aren’t enough speaker jacks and no fx loop circuitry that I can see.


----------



## BftGibson

I posted wrong one above i believe..srry..was dispatching on a busy friday and had way too many tabs open...4 car unlocks 1 business unlock, 1 home unlock & 2 car keys this afternoon,,sheesh..


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Oh yeah, love that little beast. IMO, its one of the best combos ever and I really like it with Tung-Sol 6550s in it! Thanks for asking!!!


Hey Dog when you changed the the tubes did you have to pull the chassis? I know its hard getting the hand up there. I think the chinese tubes add to the thinner bright tone I know tungsols were better in the origin with the JJ v1 tungs v2 v3 for me at least


----------



## Michael Roe

67Mopar said:


> Is this the inside of the SV20H? If yes, it looks great!


Yes it is! Actually, it is a pic of my head! I didn't realize it at first. Then I was like, hey that is in my room, lol!


----------



## 67Mopar

BftGibson said:


> I posted wrong one above i believe..srry..was dispatching on a busy friday and had way too many tabs open...4 car unlocks 1 business unlock, 1 home unlock & 2 car keys this afternoon,,sheesh..


Oh... Looks different from the other amp. What kind of pots are those? I've never seen pots like that.

What head was originally posted? The one with the Marshall ST-1 board. 1987 50 watt? It looked like a smaller chassis.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> Hey Dog when you changed the the tubes did you have to pull the chassis? I know its hard getting the hand up there. I think the chinese tubes add to the thinner bright tone I know tungsols were better in the origin with the JJ v1 tungs v2 v3 for me at least



Yes I did...and it did take away some briteness and cream it up a bit. Tung-Sols would probably be a good choice IMO!


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> Yes I did...and it did take away some briteness and cream it up a bit. Tung-Sols would probably be a good choice IMO!



After warranty service i got my Origin back with EHX EL34 Power tubes and it sound great


----------



## Madfinger

Mini DS Head in Aus. is $2400. After seeing the gut shot provided & features offered I personally would not pay as much for the h/w MDSh as I would for the SV20h. 
To me they are 2 completely different amps anyway and I'm more convinced than ever that I made the right choice. Thanks for the images.


----------



## BftGibson

67Mopar said:


> Oh... Looks different from the other amp. What kind of pots are those? I've never seen pots like that.
> 
> What head was originally posted? The one with the Marshall ST-1 board. 1987 50 watt? It looked like a smaller chassis.


 am not sure, i had so much goin on and was trying to learn the dif in amp circuits and had like 5 side by side,then all hell broke loose at work,sure wish i understood more about circuits


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Yes I did...and it did take away some briteness and cream it up a bit. Tung-Sols would probably be a good choice IMO!


actually it was tungsol, tungsol and JJ in PI


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> actually it was tungsol, tungsol and JJ in PI



Im confused, yes I had to pull the chassis and the Mullards made an improvement in tone. Based on my tube rolling I believe Tung-Sols would be an improvement in the SV amp also (I believe you now have some spare Tung-Sols sitting around). I hope I understand your questions if not hit me hard Budd!


----------



## ken361

I used on the Origin tungsols in the v1 v2 v3 JJ yeah I did ask about the SV also thx


----------



## Michael Roe

MarshallDog said:


> Im confused, yes I had to pull the chassis and the Mullards made an improvement in tone. Based on my tube rolling I believe Tung-Sols would be an improvement in the SV amp also (I believe you now have some spare Tung-Sols sitting around). I hope I understand your questions if not hit me hard Budd!





ken361 said:


> I used on the Origin tungsols in the v1 v2 v3 JJ yeah I did ask about the SV also thx


I put Tung-Sol AX7's in my SV and also in the Origin when I had it. I think it improved the tone in both amps. Oddly, I have never liked Tung-Sols in any of my higher gain amps, like the DSL. I also tried Mullard in the SV and it was an improvement over the chinese stock but I ended up liking the Tung-Sols better.


----------



## marshallmellowed

67Mopar said:


> Is this the inside of the SV20H? If yes, it looks great!





Michael Roe said:


> Yes it is! Actually, it is a pic of my head! I didn't realize it at first. Then I was like, hey that is in my room, lol!


What head is it a photo of? It's definitely not a SV20.


----------



## Michael Roe

marshallmellowed said:


> What head is it a photo of? It's definitely not a SV20.


The pic above in post # 983 is most definitely an SV. Post #125 on page 7 of this thread is also the same pic. I know, I took it!.


----------



## marshallmellowed

67Mopar said:


> Is this the inside of the SV20H? If yes, it looks great!





Michael Roe said:


> The pic above in post # 983 is most definitely an SV. Post #125 on page 7 of this thread is also the same pic. I know, I took it!.


Yes, I know post 983 is a SV20, I was referring to 67mopar's post 981, which I thought you had commented on being a SV20.


----------



## Jon C

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I resemble that remark only difference is I don’t call it 80’s hair, it’s just me! Cheers


Me three !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jon C said:


> Me three !!


You are the one on the right hand side when viewing your avatar photo? Correct?


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> I put Tung-Sol AX7's in my SV and also in the Origin when I had it. I think it improved the tone in both amps. Oddly, I have never liked Tung-Sols in any of my higher gain amps, like the DSL. I also tried Mullard in the SV and it was an improvement over the chinese stock but I ended up liking the Tung-Sols better.


Did you put all 3 in including the PI ? I didnt like it as a PI in the Origin the JJ was fuller and a tad more gain but the SV is going to be different some. Wonder what the plexi guys are using.


----------



## Michael Roe

ken361 said:


> Did you put all 3 in including the PI ? I didnt like it as a PI in the Origin the JJ was fuller and a tad more gain but the SV is going to be different some. Wonder what the plexi guys are using.


No, I left the PI tube stock. I have never experienced that much of a difference with changing PI tubes unless I went with a matched one.


----------



## coolidge56

Michael Roe said:


> No, I left the PI tube stock. I have never experienced that much of a difference with changing PI tubes unless I went with a matched one.



On my SC20H an EH Gold lowered the noise just a bit in the PI position, vs the stock tube and Preferred Series 7025.


----------



## ken361

Little diddy, not a pro recording just a SM57 going into a Mobile Pre


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Hi, new guy here !

Been a Marshall guy for years (gigged a 30th Anni for a while in the 90s, then for a while a Ceriatone JTM45 clone in the 00s, and a DSL100 for the last 8 years or so), and tend to live on channel Lead1 of my DSL (with gain at half) using controls on my guitars and a TubeScreamer to get anything from clean-ish to 80s rock levels of gain, so the SV20H looks like a winning proposition...if any shop in my area manages to get one that is !

Only question though: did anybody try to use a clean boost in the FX loop ?
I really need to be able to have a 4-5dB volume boost for leads, also for my Eventide TimeFactor delay pedal to work properly in the FX loop. This could be a deal-breaker for me. Demoes tend to show that delays work as expected even with both channels at 5-6, which is already nice, but I really need to use either a clean boost of an EQ in the loop for the amp to be of any use to me.

Thanks !


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Hi, new guy here !
> 
> Been a Marshall guy for years (gigged a 30th Anni for a while in the 90s, then for a while a Ceriatone JTM45 clone in the 00s, and a DSL100 for the last 8 years or so), and tend to live on channel Lead1 of my DSL (with gain at half) using controls on my guitars and a TubeScreamer to get anything from clean-ish to 80s rock levels of gain, so the SV20H looks like a winning proposition...if any shop in my area manages to get one that is !
> 
> Only question though: did anybody try to use a clean boost in the FX loop ?
> I really need to be able to have a 4-5dB volume boost for leads, also for my Eventide TimeFactor delay pedal to work properly in the FX loop. This could be a deal-breaker for me. Demoes tend to show that delays work as expected even with both channels at 5-6, which is already nice, but I really need to use either a clean boost of an EQ in the loop for the amp to be of any use to me.
> 
> Thanks !



 to the forum haven´t got mine yet, hopefully get mine next week, and will then try it out.

Cheers


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks a lot (on both counts) ! 

Oh btw, saw on your sig that you have a Palmer 2x12 cab...I also use one (bought it loaded with G12M-25s, and swapped them for 2 of the mid-80s G12T75s I have in my '80 1960B...the G12Ms went into my 4x12), and am very happy with it, it sounds really good. Great value.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Thanks a lot (on both counts) !
> 
> Oh btw, saw on your sig that you have a Palmer 2x12 cab...I also use one (bought it loaded with G12M-25s, and swapped them for 2 of the mid-80s G12T75s I have in my '80 1960B...the G12Ms went into my 4x12), and am very happy with it, it sounds really good. Great value.



Palmer Cabs are great and have a friendly price, happy with mine


----------



## ken361

wonder how this is https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...JiInkqrCIP1YTwdr4k00soNySyPy_1fhoCNjsQAvD_BwE


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> wonder how this is https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/6505PlusM112--peavey-112-6-25-watt-1x12-inch-cabinet?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3157640887&rkg_id=0&product_id=6505PlusM112&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping - Not In Stock&adgroup=Guitars&placement=google&adpos=1o3&creative=105593157841&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKCAjwstfkBRBoEiwADTmnEMa2XWsM2aVKW6rAtVE9_9JiInkqrCIP1YTwdr4k00soNySyPy_1fhoCNjsQAvD_BwE



Has Greenback in it, so probably great

And a nice price


----------



## rich88uk

ken361 said:


> wonder how this is https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/6505PlusM112--peavey-112-6-25-watt-1x12-inch-cabinet?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3157640887&rkg_id=0&product_id=6505PlusM112&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping - Not In Stock&adgroup=Guitars&placement=google&adpos=1o3&creative=105593157841&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKCAjwstfkBRBoEiwADTmnEMa2XWsM2aVKW6rAtVE9_9JiInkqrCIP1YTwdr4k00soNySyPy_1fhoCNjsQAvD_BwE



For the price it looks a great fit for the studio range. Greenback In it, looks a good size not too small and the option to have it open and closed back. A lot cheaper then buying the 1x12 studio cabs plus no need to swap speakers if you want a greenback. 

Just pull the peavey badge off and stick a Marshall one on there


----------



## ken361

rich88uk said:


> For the price it looks a great fit for the studio range. Greenback In it, looks a good size not too small and the option to have it open and closed back. A lot cheaper then buying the 1x12 studio cabs plus no need to swap speakers if you want a greenback.
> 
> Just pull the peavey badge off and stick a Marshall one on there


Hell yeah!


----------



## J Saw

ken361 said:


> wonder how this is https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/6505PlusM112--peavey-112-6-25-watt-1x12-inch-cabinet?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3157640887&rkg_id=0&product_id=6505PlusM112&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping - Not In Stock&adgroup=Guitars&placement=google&adpos=1o3&creative=105593157841&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKCAjwstfkBRBoEiwADTmnEMa2XWsM2aVKW6rAtVE9_9JiInkqrCIP1YTwdr4k00soNySyPy_1fhoCNjsQAvD_BwE


Those are EXCELLENT cabs!


----------



## Tore knutsen

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Hi, new guy here !
> 
> Been a Marshall guy for years (gigged a 30th Anni for a while in the 90s, then for a while a Ceriatone JTM45 clone in the 00s, and a DSL100 for the last 8 years or so), and tend to live on channel Lead1 of my DSL (with gain at half) using controls on my guitars and a TubeScreamer to get anything from clean-ish to 80s rock levels of gain, so the SV20H looks like a winning proposition...if any shop in my area manages to get one that is !
> 
> Only question though: did anybody try to use a clean boost in the FX loop ?
> I really need to be able to have a 4-5dB volume boost for leads, also for my Eventide TimeFactor delay pedal to work properly in the FX loop. This could be a deal-breaker for me. Demoes tend to show that delays work as expected even with both channels at 5-6, which is already nice, but I really need to use either a clean boost of an EQ in the loop for the amp to be of any use to me.
> 
> Thanks !


Hi, I use a clean boost (rc booster) in the loop. I use it in reverse, taking off som volume for cleaner rythm and Kick it out for leads. It takes out some of the powertubegain, but it works great for me. You will not be able to push the Amps volume after 12 oclock on the volumeknob. I also use an attenuator


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Tore knutsen said:


> Hi, I use a clean boost (rc booster) in the loop. I use it in reverse, taking off som volume for cleaner rythm and Kick it out for leads. It takes out some of the powertubegain, but it works great for me. You will not be able to push the Amps volume after 12 oclock on the volumeknob. I also use an attenuator


I'll try it that way (I was doing the "reverse volume boost" thing with a G-Major 2 at one point), thanks for the insight !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'll try it that way (I was doing the "reverse volume boost" thing with a G-Major 2 at one point), thanks for the insight !


To the forum new brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

ken361 said:


> wonder how this is https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/6505PlusM112--peavey-112-6-25-watt-1x12-inch-cabinet?mrkgcl=28&mrkgadid=3157640887&rkg_id=0&product_id=6505PlusM112&campaigntype=shopping&campaign=aaShopping - Not In Stock&adgroup=Guitars&placement=google&adpos=1o3&creative=105593157841&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CjwKCAjwstfkBRBoEiwADTmnEMa2XWsM2aVKW6rAtVE9_9JiInkqrCIP1YTwdr4k00soNySyPy_1fhoCNjsQAvD_BwE


near me there's one of these JTM cab's I'm looking at:




has 2 Marshall V30 speakers & looks minty...


----------



## Tore knutsen

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'll try it that way (I was doing the "reverse volume boost" thing with a G-Major 2 at one point), thanks for the insight !


Happy to help, welcome to the forum friend


----------



## ken361

Dogs of Doom said:


> near me there's one of these JTM cab's I'm looking at:
> 
> View attachment 56034
> 
> 
> has 2 Marshall V30 speakers & looks minty...


Nice!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Dogs of Doom said:


> near me there's one of these JTM cab's I'm looking at:
> 
> View attachment 56034
> 
> 
> has 2 Marshall V30 speakers & looks minty...



I have the 1x12 open back version and I have an online friend who has the 2x12 you're looking at. Recommend.


----------



## bgreed2

Availability of SV20's in California? I guess not! I finally had the time to run over to the nearest Guitar Center (the so-called largest music store in our area) to see if they had any of the SV20 series in stock. Of course they didn't, but my salesman (who had NO idea what I was talking about) said he would look up their availability in other GC's in the computer. He first tried stores within a 50 mile radius (which would include the flagship GC in Hollywood) and nothing came up. He kept expanding the search radius until it went up to 500 miles, basically ALL of California, and found that no GC had any!! What's going on?


----------



## assaf110

It seems that the first shipments of the studio range (within days of the announcement in NAMM!..) were limited quantities.
Basically we are waiting for the second wave to hit the stores.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Biff Maloy said:


> I have the 1x12 open back version and I have an online friend who has the 2x12 you're looking at. Recommend.


I know a guy online, too, who has one, his name is Al. He gets some great sounds out of it. I'm not sure what speakers he has, I could always ask him...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

bgreed2 said:


> Availability of SV20's in California? I guess not! I finally had the time to run over to the nearest Guitar Center (the so-called largest music store in our area) to see if they had any of the SV20 series in stock. Of course they didn't, but my salesman (who had NO idea what I was talking about) said he would look up their availability in other GC's in the computer. He first tried stores within a 50 mile radius (which would include the flagship GC in Hollywood) and nothing came up. He kept expanding the search radius until it went up to 500 miles, basically ALL of California, and found that no GC had any!! What's going on?


you'll have to get on Sweetwater's or someone else' list.


----------



## ken361

bgreed2 said:


> Availability of SV20's in California? I guess not! I finally had the time to run over to the nearest Guitar Center (the so-called largest music store in our area) to see if they had any of the SV20 series in stock. Of course they didn't, but my salesman (who had NO idea what I was talking about) said he would look up their availability in other GC's in the computer. He first tried stores within a 50 mile radius (which would include the flagship GC in Hollywood) and nothing came up. He kept expanding the search radius until it went up to 500 miles, basically ALL of California, and found that no GC had any!! What's going on?


Huber Breese Music in south east Michigan Has a head if you want to order one


----------



## K2JLX

I’m glad I ordered mine the day after it was announced, zero buyers remorse: it rips.


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> I’m glad I ordered mine the day after it was announced, zero buyers remorse: it rips.


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Dogs of Doom said:


> I know a guy online, too, who has one, his name is Al. He gets some great sounds out of it. I'm not sure what speakers he has, I could always ask him...



Celestion Heritage G12H55hz and T75.


----------



## puke

The smaller studio amps will sell well, but will never sound like the large ones due to the power tubes being different. EL34s just happen to cut the mustard well,..but a pair of those gets you 50 watts, a quad get's you 100. So you are stuck with EL84s,. or 6bq5s,. or 6v6s,.. They fit the lower power requirement, but do not sound the same. Although,...you might find you really like the sound of EL84s. I find that they are fun for practicing but are not as bright as EL34s,..and your instrument doesn't really come through well.


----------



## johan.b

puke said:


> The smaller studio amps will sell well, but will never sound like the large ones due to the power tubes being different. EL34s just happen to cut the mustard well,..but a pair of those gets you 50 watts, a quad get's you 100. So you are stuck with EL84s,. or 6bq5s,. or 6v6s,.. They fit the lower power requirement, but do not sound the same. Although,...you might find you really like the sound of EL84s. I find that they are fun for practicing but are not as bright as EL34s,..and your instrument doesn't really come through well.



These amps ARE EL34...just runs at lower voltage.. just like power scaling..

Welcome to the forum

J


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

bgreed2 said:


> Availability of SV20's in California? I guess not! I finally had the time to run over to the nearest Guitar Center (the so-called largest music store in our area) to see if they had any of the SV20 series in stock. Of course they didn't, but my salesman (who had NO idea what I was talking about) said he would look up their availability in other GC's in the computer. He first tried stores within a 50 mile radius (which would include the flagship GC in Hollywood) and nothing came up. He kept expanding the search radius until it went up to 500 miles, basically ALL of California, and found that no GC had any!! What's going on?


I am also in SoCal and you are correct they do not exist here, I would love to sit down and play one, but they may as well be fictional characters! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Madfinger

R


puke said:


> The smaller studio amps will sell well, but will never sound like the large ones due to the power tubes being different. EL34s just happen to cut the mustard well,..but a pair of those gets you 50 watts, a quad get's you 100. So you are stuck with EL84s,. or 6bq5s,. or 6v6s,.. They fit the lower power requirement, but do not sound the same. Although,...you might find you really like the sound of EL84s. I find that they are fun for practicing but are not as bright as EL34s,..and your instrument doesn't really come through well.


Running a 4v 100w plexi through a 1x10 or 1x 12 is not going to be that flash either. A 2v 20w that gets close enough is about the best you will ever get. Regardless...who,what,how, there is really no argument. But .... some will still argue regardless.


----------



## dezng

Sounds glorious. Noticed he jumped the channel in a different way than usual.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dezng said:


> Sounds glorious. Noticed he jumped the channel in a different way than usual.



120 db through a 2x12? I don't even play my 100w through a 4x12 that loud. Sounds good though.


----------



## Trapland

pedecamp said:


> 5 watts is even loud, I had a 20 watt Origin and in 1 watt mode it was too loud, I need to get at least edge of breakup tone, with a 1 watt or a 5 watt nmv amp its gonna be loud to get there. I would at some point when the Studio Vintage hits the used market get a combo and put a ppimv in it, but to pay new price and spend another few hundred modding it is getting a bit expensive for me. I am interested in these though, I'm looking forward to trying one in the store when they get them, meanwhile I did order a Studio Classic head.



Marshall already has an amp to address your concern. It’s the 50th anniversary 1 watt /.1 watt JMP.

I think this SV20 it the perfect form factor for those of us wanting to rehearse with a band and play small clubs without hearing loss or back injury. Brilliant.

5 and 20 watts can be either not enough or plenty to rehearse with a band if you choose the cabinet you need.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Totally, 20w is just perfect for small to mid-sized venues, where 50w is way to loud unless you're playing big stages outdoors (if you want to crank the amp and play it the way it's meant to be played, ofc).


----------



## K2JLX

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Totally, 20w is just perfect for small to mid-sized venues, where 50w is way to loud unless you're playing big stages outdoors (if you want to crank the amp and play it the way it's meant to be played, ofc).



and if it isn't enough horsepower, they have PA's for that.


----------



## Michael Roe

Man, I really do feel bad for you guys wanting one of these SVs and they are still not in stock yet???
I wonder if Marshall took such a hit on those Origin and DSL issues they decided to make this one a slow go.
You know, put a few out and see what happens first? Let us first buyers be the final QC.
I say, it's ago Marshall!
Get these guys there amps!!


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> Man, I really do feel bad for you guys wanting one of these SVs and they are still not in stock yet???
> I wonder if Marshall took such a hit on those Origin and DSL issues they decided to make this one a slow go.
> You know, put a few out and see what happens first? Let us first buyers be the final QC.
> I say, it's ago Marshall!
> Get these guys there amps!!



I placed my order the Monday after the presentation of the SV20H at NAMM, direct from my local store.
Have received a lots of different delivery dates but nothing yet.
The last thing i heard was that they would arrive this week............................


----------



## K2JLX

To all those left wanting, just remember: good things come to those that wait.


----------



## MarshallDog

Geez guys, I feel bad I took delivery of an SV combo and returned it the next day  but then again the combos are probably instock its the heads that on back order!!!


----------



## K2JLX

Even Andertons in the UK can’t get a hold of them until April 8th, and Bletchley is a stones throw away. Big demand, small numbers: I tip my hat to the marketing and distribution guys at Marshall.


----------



## rich88uk

K2JLX said:


> Even Andertons in the UK can’t get a hold of them until April 8th, and Bletchley is a stones throw away. Big demand, small numbers: I tip my hat to the marketing and distribution guys at Marshall.



Peach guitar and fair deal music both have a head in stock if you are after one, everywhere else is on back order


----------



## Madfinger

Are there actually retailers that allow someone to buy a product, take it home, un-package it, use it, then take it back & get a full refund because they simply dont like it. Not here. Sounds like bs to me.


----------



## Kutt

Question is, assuming profits are rolling in from these and the SC, what's the next amp in the Studio line going to be?


----------



## Biff Maloy

Madfinger said:


> Are there actually retailers that allow someone to buy a product, take it home, un-package it, use it, then take it back & get a full refund because they simply dont like it. Not here. Sounds like bs to me.



Sweetwater here in the US will.


----------



## MarshallDog

Madfinger said:


> Are there actually retailers that allow someone to buy a product, take it home, un-package it, use it, then take it back & get a full refund because they simply dont like it. Not here. Sounds like bs to me.



All the big major stores in the USA allow it. They have to. Why because none of them stock them at least in my area. You would be lucky to find a music store that has a stock amp over 600.00 bucks. 

And this is nothing. You should see what WalMart allows for returns, its unreal!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Madfinger said:


> Are there actually retailers that allow someone to buy a product, take it home, un-package it, use it, then take it back & get a full refund because they simply dont like it. Not here. Sounds like bs to me.


Thomann for sure allows it, most EU online retailers do as far as I'm aware.



Kutt said:


> Question is, assuming profits are rolling in from these and the SC, what's the next amp in the Studio line going to be?


Well, they already have the SLP, 800 and Jubilee in the Studio range, and also have the DSL20 and Origin 20, soooo...maybe a JTM45 and some version of the 900 ? Possibly a reinterpretation of the 2205/2210 (though that's pretty much what the Jube is) ? Looks like they pretty much have all bases covered already.


----------



## K2JLX

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Thomann for sure allows it, most EU online retailers do as far as I'm aware.
> 
> 
> Well, they already have the SLP, 800 and Jubilee in the Studio range, and also have the DSL20 and Origin 20, soooo...maybe a JTM45 and some version of the 900 ? Possibly a reinterpretation of the 2205/2210 (though that's pretty much what the Jube is) ? Looks like they pretty much have all bases covered already.




I suspect if they do a mini 900 there wouldn't be many people buying it considering how cheap the 50/100 watt 4100's are on the used market, oh: and their unfair reputation for having those dreaded clipping diodes in the preamp.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Agreed ! I was merely speculating as to what other models they could add to the Studio range. But yeah, adding more wouldn't make too much sense (though maybe a 20w JVM would be of interest to some ?)
And the JCM900DR being cheap makes it an awesome choice for a 2nd amp (ie a glorified poweramp) in a stereo rig  Plus when dialed in it can sound pretty cool indeed, I heard Chris Caffery of Savatage/TSO and Dave Navarro get killer tones from some of those...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Agreed ! I was merely speculating as to what other models they could add to the Studio range. But yeah, adding more wouldn't make too much sense (though maybe a 20w JVM would be of interest to some ?)
> And the JCM900DR being cheap makes it an awesome choice for a 2nd amp (ie a glorified poweramp) in a stereo rig  Plus when dialed in it can sound pretty cool indeed, I heard Chris Caffery of Savatage/TSO and Dave Navarro get killer tones from some of those...


I too have gotten great tones from my buddy Johns 50 watt DR, but in my area SoCal they are not that cheap! Cheers Mitch


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Around here (south of France, still haven't found the way to have that show in my profile btw), I can find 900DRs in clean condition for around 300€ all day long...DSL100s for 400€-ish too (bought 2, 5 years apart, at that price)  Which make them quite a winning proposition


----------



## Madfinger

MarshallDog said:


> All the big major stores in the USA allow it. They have to. Why because none of them stock them at least in my area. You would be lucky to find a music store that has a stock amp over 600.00 bucks.
> 
> And this is nothing. You should see what WalMart allows for returns, its unreal!


But thats their demo amp which you would expect. If I bought a new amp and they gave it to me in a opened box, good luck charging me full retail. As far as I'm concerned its second hand.


----------



## MarshallDog

Madfinger said:


> But thats their demo amp which you would expect. If I bought a new amp and they gave it to me in a opened box, good luck charging me full retail. As far as I'm concerned its second hand.



What...most places dont even have a demo amp to try because they are too cheap to order one...thats my point. Nothing to try. 

So I believe these places resell the return as new opened box at another 20% or so off and they still make money on it.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Oh yeah. There's open box or returned items for sale online a lot. An open box SV20H was on Sweetwater's site very briefly last week. 10% off.

My 2061CX cabinet was a discount due to shipping damage. Just some slight tolex scuffs on the back. Got 15% off.


----------



## Madfinger

MarshallDog said:


> What...most places dont even have a demo amp to try because they are too cheap to order one...thats my point. Nothing to try.
> 
> So I believe these places resell the return as new opened box at another 20% or so off and they still make money on it.


Yeh. Thats my point. Unless it was a demo or it had a defect , no return, the shop wouldn't take a dive on profit simply because you don't like it. Not here. You buy it you own it.


----------



## MarshallDog

Madfinger said:


> Yeh. Thats my point. Unless it was a demo or it had a defect , no return, the shop wouldn't take a dive on profit simply because you don't like it. Not here. You buy it you own it.



Wow, glad I dont live there! Id never buy and commit without being able to try one...ugh!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Madfinger said:


> Yeh. Thats my point. Unless it was a demo or it had a defect , no return, the shop wouldn't take a dive on profit simply because you don't like it. Not here. You buy it you own it.


Where do you live ?
Here in the EU (and more specifically in France) anything you buy online can be returned within 15 days, as long as it's unblemished and in the original box. Most online shops (such as Thomann, which is the leading musical instruments online store in the EU, and is located in Germany) extend this to 1 month. Which is a big incentive for buying online, since if you buy in a physical shop, you usually can't return whatever you bought unless there's an issue with it (or you can reach an agreement with the shop owner).


----------



## Michael Roe

Kutt said:


> Question is, assuming profits are rolling in from these and the SC, what's the next amp in the Studio line going to be?


I think a "Studio Modern" would be the next most sensible step. Not a DSL, JVM or 900 but a two channel modern amp. One beautiful clean and a high gain channel more like a Friedman. Would be useful to have a "more gain" or "less gain" switch but not a Cool/Suck switch like the DSL has.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

That's pretty much the Jubilee you're describing here though


----------



## Michael Roe

WellBurnTheSky said:


> That's pretty much the Jubilee you're describing here though


I have had several Jubilees and IMHO, No, not what I am describing at all. The Jubilee does a few tricks but not at the same time or the same tone either. I don't think a Jubilee sounds remotely close to a Friedman. A Jubilee sounds like a Plexi with an overdive pedal you are stuck with.


----------



## MarshallDog

Michael Roe said:


> I have had several Jubilees and IMHO, No, not what I am describing at all. The Jubilee does a few tricks but not at the same time or the same tone either. I don't think a Jubilee sounds remotely close to a Friedman. A Jubilee sounds like a Plexi with an overdive pedal you are stuck with.


----------



## K2JLX

Michael Roe said:


> A Jubilee sounds like a Plexi with an overdive pedal you are stuck with.



You say that like it’s a bad thing !


----------



## MarshallDog

K2JLX said:


> You say that like it’s a bad thing!



Who said anything about "its a bad thing"? I say that because its a perfect accurate verbal tonal description


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> You say that like it’s a bad thing !


No, it's not a bad thing if you like that specific sound. I remember when the Jubilee came out that it was described as being a "plexi" with a built in OD pedal. I would agree. I really liked the sound of the original '87 I had back in the early 90's. I tried the Mini and just didn't gel with it. Maybe my tastes have changed? probably.


----------



## K2JLX

OT I admit but interesting, the Jube, a Plexi with a built in OD, what does that make the 900DR?


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> OT I admit but interesting, the Jube, a Plexi with a built in OD, what does that make the 900DR?


I would consider the 900DR a bit different in that it is a more true 2 ch amp. But, yeah, it has diodes so it could be described that way also, I guess.


----------



## Madfinger

MarshallDog said:


> Wow, glad I dont live there! Id never buy and commit without being able to try one...ugh!


Wow. I can fly to the states with only a guitar, get a Delux Reverb, gig for a week, say I didn't like it, fly home & everyones cool.


----------



## Dana

johan.b said:


> These amps ARE EL34...just runs at lower voltage.. just like power scaling..
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> J


do you know what it would take to jack the wattage up to 40 or 50 watts? Asking for a friend


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Dana said:


> do you know what it would take to jack the wattage up to 40 or 50 watts? Asking for a friend



Sure, you could jack it up to 50W by buying a 1987. Replying to your friend


----------



## MarshallDog

Madfinger said:


> Wow. I can fly to the states with only a guitar, get a Delux Reverb, gig for a week, say I didn't like it, fly home & everyones cool.



 as long as you have the original packaging and its not scratched or damaged in any way shape or form. Sweetwater lets you keep it for 30 days if you want. It will cost you return shipping


----------



## K2JLX

MarshallDog said:


> as long as you have the original packaging and its not scratched or damaged in any way shape or form. Sweetwater lets you keep it for 30 days if you want. It will cost you return shipping



Never had a bad experience with Sweetwater, they even sent me a big jar full of candy (vs the normal little bag) when I bought the SV20H in late January.


----------



## MarshallDog

crossroadsnyc said:


> Sure, you could jack it up to 50W by buying a 1987. Replying to your friend


----------



## tce63

FINALLY at home 

Going to be a long night....................

So far it sounds fantastic !

But loud, even with Palmer PDI-06 attenuator


----------



## ken361

sweet!


----------



## K2JLX

tce63 said:


> FINALLY at home
> 
> Going to be a long night....................
> 
> So far it sounds fantastic !
> 
> But loud, even with Palmer PDI-06 attenuator




happy NAD! Breathe in those new Marshall smells !


----------



## Michael Roe

tce63 said:


> FINALLY at home
> 
> Going to be a long night....................
> 
> So far it sounds fantastic !
> 
> But loud, even with Palmer PDI-06 attenuator


Cool! Enjoy that awesome tone!


----------



## MarshallDog

K2JLX said:


> happy NAD! Breathe in those new Marshall smells !



Only one thing that smells better than a Marshall


----------



## Michael Roe

MarshallDog said:


> Only one thing that smells better than a Marshall


Like what?? LOL


----------



## MarshallDog

Michael Roe said:


> Like what?? LOL



Its not a Mesa


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> Only one thing that smells better than a Marshall


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> Cool! Enjoy that awesome tone!



Thanks, just sounds amazing.


----------



## tce63

K2JLX said:


> happy NAD! Breathe in those new Marshall smells !



Thanks, fantastic amp


----------



## marshallmellowed

MarshallDog said:


> Only one thing that smells better than a Marshall





Michael Roe said:


> Like what?? LOL


He's obviously been talking to his dog.


----------



## tce63




----------



## steveb63

HNAD,

Wicked looking and sounding rig!

Way cool, nice solution re: Palmer. 

Play it in good health bro.


----------



## steveb63

tce63 said:


> FINALLY at home
> 
> Going to be a long night....................
> 
> So far it sounds fantastic !
> 
> But loud, even with Palmer PDI-06 attenuator



Sorry, forgot to add my quote on my last message!

Must have been overwhelmed by the badassery of your new toys.

Now go be obnoxiously loud!

Peace


----------



## tce63

steveb63 said:


> Sorry, forgot to add my quote on my last message!
> 
> Must have been overwhelmed by the badassery of your new toys.
> 
> Now go be obnoxiously loud!
> 
> Peace



Thanks, Cheers


----------



## K2JLX

Such great amps, the hype is utterly true, the heads anyway. Love my mini Plexi.


----------



## tce63

.


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> Only one thing that smells better than a Marshall



It's a little fishy ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dana said:


> do you know what it would take to jack the wattage up to 40 or 50 watts? Asking for a friend


 To the best forum ever, I cannot answer your question! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> FINALLY at home
> 
> Going to be a long night....................
> 
> So far it sounds fantastic !
> 
> But loud, even with Palmer PDI-06 attenuator


Congratulations you’ve finally got a hold of it HNAD, play it hard put it away hot


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> Like what?? LOL


Ahhh I know  a ribeye medium rare


----------



## K2JLX

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ahhh I know  a ribeye medium rare



Pink the middle, just how I like my steak.


----------



## MarshallDog

tce63 said:


> It's a little fishy ?



Then send her back immediately


----------



## tce63

MarshallDog said:


> Then send her back immediately



After 24 hours with the SV20H, i have to say I am a happy man, great amp, one of the best i ever played.
I think Marshall did it great this time.

Is also a little curious about SC20H (jcm800) But there are no one to test yet.


----------



## ken361

yeah the 800 I want to try


----------



## Buzzard

Can’t wait to get one!! But my cynical side tells me wait to see if they come out with the “STAGE” series.


----------



## K2JLX

Buzzard said:


> Can’t wait to get one!! But my cynical side tells me wait to see if they come out with the “STAGE” series.




Isn’t the JCM 800 2203x already a ‘stage’ series ?


----------



## Buzzard

No. It’s 100w. No power scaling and it’s an 800 not a plexi. Other than that they are exact! Lol


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> yeah the 800 I want to try



So a shop in Europe had the SC20H (JCM800) in stock, they have a no question ask return policy of 30 days, so what the hell i ordered it, will arrive tuesday. (if i know myself im going to keep it.)

I have sold off a few things the last weeks, some guitars and amps that i newer used, so why not.

I will keep you posted when it arrives


----------



## ken361

Yeah I had to do a lot of deals to to get gear when money was tight I'm sure you will like it!


----------



## ken361

Kinda of a hot rod Plexi.


----------



## scozz

Madfinger said:


> Wow. I can fly to the states with only a guitar, get a Delux Reverb, gig for a week, say I didn't like it, fly home & everyones cool.



Yup, in fact you don’t even have to bring a guitar. Just buy a guitar and an amp, play them for up to 45 days, (if you buy them from MF), return them, then fly back to wherever you live,....where you can’t do that!!


----------



## KelvinS1965

tce63 said:


> FINALLY at home
> 
> Going to be a long night....................
> 
> So far it sounds fantastic !
> 
> But loud, even with Palmer PDI-06 attenuator



Wow, seems like ages ago since we were talking about these and Palmer attenuators. I'm not sure how long I've had mine now (6 weeks maybe?) but long enough for the honeymoon to be over...then back on again.  

I always have the inputs jumpered, bottom left to top right and plug my guitar into the top left. I wasn't getting the sound I wanted out of my Strat or Tele (LPs and Gretsch are great though). For some reason I'd not tried plugging my guitar into the bottom right input before (someone did mention it further back and I thought that it wouldn't make any difference as they are all joined together. 

Bottom line it does sound different: My Strat now gives the sound I'm after, though I have to dial the controls a bit differently too. Saved me buying some different pickups as I was thinking that was the problem.

I haven't tried jumpering the bottom right to top left to see if there is any difference yet. One to try another day I guess.


----------



## tce63

KelvinS1965 said:


> Wow, seems like ages ago since we were talking about these and Palmer attenuators. I'm not sure how long I've had mine now (6 weeks maybe?) but long enough for the honeymoon to be over...then back on again.
> 
> I always have the inputs jumpered, bottom left to top right and plug my guitar into the top left. I wasn't getting the sound I wanted out of my Strat or Tele (LPs and Gretsch are great though). For some reason I'd not tried plugging my guitar into the bottom right input before (someone did mention it further back and I thought that it wouldn't make any difference as they are all joined together.
> 
> Bottom line it does sound different: My Strat now gives the sound I'm after, though I have to dial the controls a bit differently too. Saved me buying some different pickups as I was thinking that was the problem.
> 
> I haven't tried jumpering the bottom right to top left to see if there is any difference yet. One to try another day I guess.




Actually I did try jumpering the bottom right to top left yesterday, and used my Esquire / Telecaster, sounds great.

I found this online and has posted it before but here it is


----------



## Eirik Gundersen

Which 2*12 cab sounds good with the studio vintage head?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Buzzard said:


> Can’t wait to get one!! But my cynical side tells me wait to see if they come out with the “STAGE” series.


The "stage" series of the SV20 is the 1987x (IMO).


----------



## Chris4189

Eirik Gundersen said:


> Which 2*12 cab sounds good with the studio vintage head?



I’ve tried the matching SV212 cab, 2061cx and a 1936 and I think the first two which are slanted sounded much better.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I would've preferred Marshall continuing the 2061CX under a new name/model for the studio series. The new cabs have great aesthetics but the narrow design still looks weird. Sound is most important. 

I have one along with a 1960AX. 2061CX cabinets are hard to come by.


----------



## Trapland

Biff Maloy said:


> ..... The new cabs have great aesthetics but the narrow design still looks weird. .....
> 2061CX cabinets are hard to come by.


 I’m glad I have mine! If I didn’t have a 2061cx, I would be a lot less interested in the SV20. But I think a small box plexi head on a 412 basketweave looks perfect so a SV20 on a 2061cx should look perfect.

Wish I could see a photo side by side. Or maybe I’ll get the sv20 and take the shot.


----------



## Buzzard

marshallmellowed said:


> The "stage" series of the SV20 is the 1987x (IMO).


Not really. It’s unusable in a club .what I meant was something closer to a yjm 100 with power scaling and modern features.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Eirik Gundersen said:


> Which 2*12 cab sounds good with the studio vintage head?


 To the best forum ever of Marshall, maniacs, wisecracking, knowledge bunch of new brother’s your going to find anywhere! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Buzzard said:


> Not really. It’s unusable in a club .what I meant was something closer to a yjm 100 with power scaling and modern features.


when I saw Yngwie, he used a 1987 in a club. He had 21 +/- heads all fired up onstage, but, I'm sure he mainly just used either 1 stack, or a ½ stack.

It was loud, but it was supposed to be.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

phone shot before the light came on...


----------



## Biff Maloy

Tone is subjective and so is the meaning of Club.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> phone shot before the light came on...
> 
> View attachment 56334



What The Marshall????


----------



## marshallmellowed

Buzzard said:


> Can’t wait to get one!! But my cynical side tells me wait to see if they come out with the “STAGE” series.





Buzzard said:


> Not really. It’s unusable in a club .what I meant was something closer to a yjm 100 with power scaling and modern features.


BS, a 1987x with a decent attenuator is totally usable in a club. You'd also need an attenuator to use the SV20 in a small club, unless you're relying on pedals for OD, then either amp could be used in a small club (lower volume, no attenuator). The YJM power scaling is not that great (IMO), my 1959 RI with an attenuator actually sounded better, which is why I sold the YJM.


----------



## Madfinger

You do have 20/5w mode, fx loop & speaker options to play with before going down the attenuation path.


----------



## Biff Maloy

A 2x12 with Heritage G12M20's in it are low efficiency speakers that could trim a little off the volume.


----------



## tce63

So now i have booth.
Another night that will be ruined


----------



## Biff Maloy

Awesome! Lot of tone in that picture.


----------



## trovador

tce63 said:


> So now i have booth.
> Another night that will be ruined


Awesome. I just ordered the SV20H but unfortunately is on back order...


----------



## rich88uk

Congrats. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on both of them once you've had a change to get to grips with them both


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Congrats these look killer !
If you don't mind, please try to use a clean boost in the loop of either amp and tell me if it does work as a volume boost, super interested in your findings !


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Congrats these look killer !
> If you don't mind, please try to use a clean boost in the loop of either amp and tell me if it does work as a volume boost, super interested in your findings !



I will try it later tonight, Swedish time


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks in advance ! And swedish time isn't that different from french time (2 timezones away IIRC ?)


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Thanks in advance ! And swedish time isn't that different from french time (2 timezones away IIRC ?)



So i been running the Clean Boost (Spark Boost) in the FX-loop on the SV20H, works great, i used only about 10% Gain, Tone controlls in the middle, and added Volume to push it a little.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tce63 said:


> So i been running the Clean Boost (Spark Boost) in the FX-loop on the SV20H, works great, i used only about 10% Gain, Tone controll in the middle, and added Volume to push it a little.


Awesome ! So with the SV20 crunching nicely you can get a straight volume boost using a Spark in the FX loop ? Guess that seals the deal for me, that was the only uncertainty I had regarding the amp.
Some shops in my area supposedly get some within the next month or so, guess I'll pay them a visit !
Thanks again


----------



## Buzzard

marshallmellowed said:


> BS, a 1987x with a decent attenuator is totally usable in a club. You'd also need an attenuator to use the SV20 in a small club, unless you're relying on pedals for OD, then either amp could be used in a small club (lower volume, no attenuator). The YJM power scaling is not that great (IMO), my 1959 RI with an attenuator actually sounded better, which is why I sold the YJM.


There’s no way you’d need an attenuator with an sv 20 in 5 w mode in a club.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Awesome ! So with the SV20 crunching nicely you can get a straight volume boost using a Spark in the FX loop ? Guess that seals the deal for me, that was the only uncertainty I had regarding the amp.
> Some shops in my area supposedly get some within the next month or so, guess I'll pay them a visit !
> Thanks again



Yes it works just fine, but i only push it a little


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tce63 said:


> Yes it works just fine, but i only push it a little


I only need 3-5dB of boost (just so as to get on top of the mix for leads) so it'll be absolutely fine ! Plus using an EQ to boost mids a tad helps cut through the mix even more. So, there definitely is a SV20H in my pretty immediate future 
Thanks again !


----------



## marshallmellowed

Buzzard said:


> There’s no way you’d need an attenuator with an sv 20 in 5 w mode in a club.


My main point was that your statement regarding a 1987 being "unusable" in a club is BS. You can use a 1959 in a club, if you know how to use it (low volume with pedals, attenuated...).


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> My main point was that your statement regarding a 1987 being "unusable" in a club is BS. You can use a 1959 in a club, if you know how to use it.



You left out the attenuator part. 

These are pointless debates. Club sizes, tone, whatever means a lot of different things to a lot of people. I've played gigs using a 1 watt amp all the way to 100. The most fun were in the lower wattage though because the wattage used more matched the gig. My amps volume was never an issue so I had it in its sweet spot. Once folks start throwing in attenuation and all that then the conversation has gone off the deep end and gets muddy. Which would you rather do? I bet you would much rather uncork that 1959 beast behind you and toss that attenuation device. You know there's a difference. There's a difference in a lower wattage amp that doesn't need an external device. I like that difference much better.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> You left out the attenuator part.
> 
> These are pointless debates. Club sizes, tone, whatever means a lot of different things to a lot of people. I've played gigs using a 1 watt amp all the way to 100. The most fun were in the lower wattage though because the wattage used more matched the gig. My amps volume was never an issue so I had it in its sweet spot. Once folks start throwing in attenuation and all that then the conversation has gone off the deep end and gets muddy. Which would you rather do? I bet you would much rather uncork that 1959 beast behind you and toss that attenuation device. You know there's a difference. There's a difference in a lower wattage amp that doesn't need an external device. I like that difference much better.


You're right it's pointless debating such things, as any amp can be used in any situation, using the right approach (attenuators (or not), load boxes with line out, re-ampers). That's why I find it ridiculous (BS), when someone says an amp, a 50w at that, is "unusable", when players have been doing it for years/decades.


----------



## Buzzard

marshallmellowed said:


> You're right it's pointless debating such things, as any amp can be used in any situation, using the right approach (attenuators (or not), load boxes with line out, re-ampers). That's why I find it ridiculous (BS), when someone says an amp, a 50w at that, is "unusable", when players have been doing it for years/decades.


I meant using a 50wplexi without an attenuator . Sure you can use it with the volume on .5 with a pedal if that’s what you want.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tce63 said:


> So now i have booth.
> Another night that will be ruined


Cool, interested in hearing which one you gravitate towards the most. I've tried the SC20, but not gotten around to trying the SV20.


----------



## Capriccio

So until today, I haven't been able to hear a sample with a classic hendrix /1959 slp clean /dirty sound, (little wing for example) lots of videos, but 99% of these are full cranked, So maybe i missed some of it? can anyone send me a youtube review where shows that tone? 
For sure i will try it by myself ,it's the only thing to do...but it 's strange there are not Hendrix fans with this head


----------



## Madfinger

If you havn't seen it, the Andertons review on YT seems unbias. Can't remember if they do the Hendrix thing but informative prior to purchase. Take note of the use on th fx loop.


----------



## assaf110

Capriccio said:


> So until today, I haven't been able to hear a sample with a classic hendrix /1959 slp clean /dirty sound, (little wing for example) lots of videos, but 99% of these are full cranked, So maybe i missed some of it? can anyone send me a youtube review where shows that tone?
> For sure i will try it by myself ,it's the only thing to do...but it 's strange there are not Hendrix fans with this head



Not a lot of Hendrix out there, this short clip might give an idea..


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Capriccio said:


> So until today, I haven't been able to hear a sample with a classic hendrix /1959 slp clean /dirty sound, (little wing for example) lots of videos, but 99% of these are full cranked, So maybe i missed some of it? can anyone send me a youtube review where shows that tone?
> For sure i will try it by myself ,it's the only thing to do...but it 's strange there are not Hendrix fans with this head



Brett Kingsman made a couple good ones, this one might be what you're looking for (sounds amazing, too):


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Biff Maloy said:


> I would've preferred Marshall continuing the 2061CX under a new name/model for the studio series. The new cabs have great aesthetics but the narrow design still looks weird. Sound is most important.
> 
> I have one along with a 1960AX. 2061CX cabinets are hard to come by.


I just took delivery of a 2061cx that I got brand new on Reverb. There’s still a bunch of new/used ones on there


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Does anyone know if the SV20H will take kt88’s without any mods?


----------



## rich88uk

GretaZepFleet said:


> Does anyone know if the SV20H will take kt88’s without any mods?



All of the studio range will take any octal valve without needing to mod. They are all cathode bias. 

So yes you can try kt77s in there, 6V6, 6550s etc are all fine


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

Alright guys! I just wanted to drop by and tell you how great the Marshall SV20H really is! I’m still waiting on the 2x12 cabinet through ZZounds. So for now, I’m running it into the Celestion G12H-30 in my ‘73 Deluxe Reverb. Not bad! Still not my choice of speaker for a Super Lead style (heavy icepick highs, too tight of lows), but it works fantastic in my DR! I’m actually considering buying a V-Type for my DR for gits and shiggles. I keep hearing great things about them! 

Anyways, I’ve had the head a couple weeks now and changed out the preamp and power amp tubes with ANOS 60’s and 70’s Mullards. They come stock with a JJ ECC83 in V1 and Chinese 12AX7’s in V2 and V3. The power tubes are the JJ EL-34 II.

Right now, I have a Mullard I61 from 1961 in V1 and Mullard I63’s from 1967 in V2 and V3. I also threw in an ANOS set of Mullard XF4’s from 1977. I have a 3rd I63 from 1967 on the way for V1 and awaiting to find a good deal on a set of XF2 EL-34’s. 

I’d say it’s one helluva improvement! It seems louder at 5watts than my Deluxe Reverb! Marshall’s sure have a lot of beef in their mid-section, and without a tube rectifier, and Deluxe Reverbs impedance mismatch, I’m not surprised!!


----------



## Trapland

Buzzard said:


> Not really. It’s unusable in a club .what I meant was something closer to a yjm 100 with power scaling and modern features.



If you mean a coffee shop full of man hating unshowered acoustic guitar holding singer-songwriters.....yes.

I’ve played dozens of “clubs” where a 50 watt head is not only playable but needed. Unless I _knew _the place worked with a low power amp I would plan on my 50 watt. 

It’s really not the bar that determines how loud you play, it’s the drummer.


----------



## Biff Maloy

That's why I think drummers need to start making concessions for the lower volume gig. Guitarists left and right are using all kinds of wattages to match the gig even running modelers, etc. Yet drummers get to pound away and balk if it don't "feel right" using anything less. 

One of the most satisfying things I've done was with a group a couple of years ago. Roland drum set was used. The band had a massive PA system that could lay you over outside or setup inside a camp house. I used my Marshall 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps. Worked very well. 

Yes, that may seem extreme to some but for personal, backyard parties, even small clubs this worked very well. And, I've done the acoustic drum set and 100 watt head thing. It's hard to contain that much power and like the poster said above, the drummer dictates this.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Depends on the genre. My main band does 80s rock, and a big chunk of Queen tunes (we sometimes perform as a Queen tribute band), and we've been struggling with that for a while (toying with plexiglass panels and stuff like that), and ended up with the conclusion that for what we do, the drummer simply can't play softly. And that an E-drum definitely feels and sounds wrong for what we do.
We're fortunate enough to be doing increasingly big gigs (moving from pubs and small clubs to bigger clubs and outdoor stages) where volume is less of an issue, so the SV20H in 20W mode with a 2x12 (or 4x12 outdoors) will be just fine, but yeah, drummers need to pound at their kit if that's what the music dictates. Just much as I need volume for my rig to feel right in terms of sustain and get natural feedback (which is why not matter how good amp sims sound these days they never worked for me...unless I can get my guitar LOUD in a wedge, which makes the whole "no amp" thing superfluous and not making sense).

At the end, sometimes there's no substitute for moving some air, and either you're playing the wrong music for a given gig, or it's the wrong gig/place for what you're playing


----------



## BftGibson

Biff Maloy said:


> That's why I think drummers need to start making concessions for the lower volume gig. Guitarists left and right are using all kinds of wattages to match the gig even running modelers, etc. Yet drummers get to pound away and balk if it don't "feel right" using anything less.
> 
> One of the most satisfying things I've done was with a group a couple of years ago. Roland drum set was used. The band had a massive PA system that could lay you over outside or setup inside a camp house. I used my Marshall 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps. Worked very well.
> 
> Yes, that may seem extreme to some but for personal, backyard parties, even small clubs this worked very well. And, I've done the acoustic drum set and 100 watt head thing. It's hard to contain that much power and like the poster said above, the drummer dictates this.


my backyard parties are 2 marshall half stacks ..and free food to the neighborhood...


----------



## Biff Maloy

I knew I'd get disagreed with on that point. I'd never done anything like my example before. I was very skeptical myself going in. Until I actually did it. That's when I saw benefits from this I'd never experienced. We could practice anywhere and most of the time it was in a bonus room above the drummers garage in a typical 1/4 acre lot or less neighborhood with no issues. They used a Bose L1 for practice and everything miked. All together it was fairly loud but you could hear everything. At the gig, everything was controllable and the PA tuned by analyzer. It was a novel idea in my opinion and it worked for what they did. I was shocked myself when I heard my little amp pushed outside with our opener of REO's Roll With The Changes.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Elektrik-Designs said:


> Alright guys! I just wanted to drop by and tell you how great the Marshall SV20H really is! I’m still waiting on the 2x12 cabinet through ZZounds. So for now, I’m running it into the Celestion G12H-30 in my ‘73 Deluxe Reverb. Not bad! Still not my choice of speaker for a Super Lead style (heavy icepick highs, too tight of lows), but it works fantastic in my DR! I’m actually considering buying a V-Type for my DR for gits and shiggles. I keep hearing great things about them!
> 
> Anyways, I’ve had the head a couple weeks now and changed out the preamp and power amp tubes with ANOS 60’s and 70’s Mullards. They come stock with a JJ ECC83 in V1 and Chinese 12AX7’s in V2 and V3. The power tubes are the JJ EL-34 II.
> 
> Right now, I have a Mullard I61 from 1961 in V1 and Mullard I63’s from 1967 in V2 and V3. I also threw in an ANOS set of Mullard XF4’s from 1977. I have a 3rd I63 from 1967 on the way for V1 and awaiting to find a good deal on a set of XF2 EL-34’s.
> 
> I’d say it’s one helluva improvement! It seems louder at 5watts than my Deluxe Reverb! Marshall’s sure have a lot of beef in their mid-section, and without a tube rectifier, and Deluxe Reverbs impedance mismatch, I’m not surprised!!
> View attachment 56395
> View attachment 56396
> View attachment 56397


 To the zany circus of Marshall fanatics, now you are required to post clips of your tube changed tone, just kidding, you will find quite a few brothers , with the same passion for all things Marshall here please enjoy your stay! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Biff Maloy said:


> That's why I think drummers need to start making concessions for the lower volume gig. Guitarists left and right are using all kinds of wattages to match the gig even running modelers, etc. Yet drummers get to pound away and balk if it don't "feel right" using anything less.
> 
> One of the most satisfying things I've done was with a group a couple of years ago. Roland drum set was used. The band had a massive PA system that could lay you over outside or setup inside a camp house. I used my Marshall 50th Anniversary 1 watt amps. Worked very well.
> 
> Yes, that may seem extreme to some but for personal, backyard parties, even small clubs this worked very well. And, I've done the acoustic drum set and 100 watt head thing. It's hard to contain that much power and like the poster said above, the drummer dictates this.


I think that, when the band is in total control of the sound, most bands are lazy when it comes to acoustics. There are ways to tamp down drums. Of course, just as guitarists use plexi shields in front of their cab's, drummers can also use plexi shield cages around the drums.

It's probably more ideal for guitar, as you can use a V shape plexi shield to knock the voice coil beams down & reflect the sound for optimal spread.

W/ drums, it puts him in an echo chamber, where his hard clanging cymbals & drums, blast him right back in his ear.

There are compromises one can do though, by using that theory, & instead of putting a full live soundblaster right back into the drummer's face, you can make more technically constructed sound barriers using materials & foam, that will make the drums less ballistic on the ears.

Of course, if you are playing a 40 min set at a club, inbetween 2 other bands, you don't have time, but, if you are your own show, at a house party, etc., you have total control & should do what you can, because the whole point of the band playing for a crowd, is for their enjoyment/entertainment. I mean, yeah, you have to be inspired & jamming, doing your thing, but, if everybody is cringing, vs rocking, it's going to be a long night for everybody involved...


----------



## Biff Maloy

Dogs of Doom said:


> I think that, when the band is in total control of the sound, most bands are lazy when it comes to acoustics. There are ways to tamp down drums. Of course, just as guitarists use plexi shields in front of their cab's, drummers can also use plexi shield cages around the drums.
> 
> It's probably more ideal for guitar, as you can use a V shape plexi shield to knock the voice coil beams down & reflect the sound for optimal spread.
> 
> W/ drums, it puts him in an echo chamber, where his hard clanging cymbals & drums, blast him right back in his ear.
> 
> There are compromises one can do though, by using that theory, & instead of putting a full live soundblaster right back into the drummer's face, you can make more technically constructed sound barriers using materials & foam, that will make the drums less ballistic on the ears.
> 
> Of course, if you are playing a 40 min set at a club, inbetween 2 other bands, you don't have time, but, if you are your own show, at a house party, etc., you have total control & should do what you can, because the whole point of the band playing for a crowd, is for their enjoyment/entertainment. I mean, yeah, you have to be inspired & jamming, doing your thing, but, if everybody is cringing, vs rocking, it's going to be a long night for everybody involved...



No doubt the situation I mentioned is unique. These guys were already doing what they were doing and successful at it. In my case, they just so happened to stumble across needing a lead guitarist guy like me that just so happened to have the collection of 50th Anniversary Marshalls. I never gave one thought of ever using them outside my home studio prior. It worked. They hinted a few times wanting me to use a modeler but no way was I doing that. 

They were like you said, very in control of overall loudness, presentation, tone and everything. Each had his own monitor and mix. The keyboardist ran the audio analyzer test everywhere they played. When it was done the sound was tight. We essentially became a big juke box that could play soft or very loud. And it all fit inside a Uhaul type pull behind covered trailer. 

Im pretty sure you and I know each other btw.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

I don’t have a before and after but I do have a couple clips on my Business page on Instagram and Facebook under Elektrik-Designs.

One thing I forgot to add is when I use both channels, I use a Y cable and not patching it. That keeps signal loss from going into the other channel.

I’m also considering putting two 8 ohm Greenbacks in series in the SV212 cabinet as opposed to the two 16ohm V-Types in parallel. There is a difference in damping. Tighter with parallel and looser with series from what I read. Any of you folks personally experiment with series/parallel 2x12 applications?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody put a PPIMV on this thing or run it through an attenuator? Hows it sound?


----------



## Trapland

An interesting thing. The primary reason I play a 50 watt plexi is so I can hear myself over the drums. As it is I’m always the quietest guy in the band. I’m sick to death of suffering hearing loss and ringing ears after every practice so the drummer can have “feel and tone”. Screw that, why should everyone else suffer injury to stroke the drummer.

I measured SPL. With my plexi turned to the bare minimum I could still hear while on my knees in front of it, we were between 115-120dB! Even this loud The singer, guitar and bass all felt like they couldn’t hear themselves without turning up. It trashed the singers voice, we all had ringing ears and there was no clarity. Backing vocals suffered badly unless turned up to a point where they buried the guitars.

I bought a set of Sabian Quiet Tone cymbals for practicing. The drummer hated them at first....said he couldn’t hear them. Still they “felt” like cymbals because they are cymbals.

We measured again and the SPL was now down to 105-108dB! Everyone including the drummer could hear perfectly. No earplugs and the singer can sing endlessly without any voice strain.

We just went back to normal cymbals as we are practicing for a show in a couple weeks. Instantly our SPL went up to 120dB, everyone in complaining they can’t hear and even though there’s stupid amounts of PA power the singers voice is cracking after 1/2 hour.

On the bigger stages I can use much less guitar volume because I can get away from the damn cymbals and hear everything. On small stages y0u just can’t get away from them so _everyone _has to be louder. I doubt I could hear a 20 watt amp in a small club.


----------



## Trapland

Biff Maloy said:


> You left out the attenuator part.
> 
> These are pointless debates. Club sizes, tone, whatever means a lot of different things to a lot of people. I've played gigs using a 1 watt amp all the way to 100. The most fun were in the lower wattage though because the wattage used more matched the gig. My amps volume was never an issue so I had it in its sweet spot. Once folks start throwing in attenuation and all that then the conversation has gone off the deep end and gets muddy. Which would you rather do? I bet you would much rather uncork that 1959 beast behind you and toss that attenuation device. You know there's a difference. There's a difference in a lower wattage amp that doesn't need an external device. I like that difference much better.



Having owned all of the 1 watt Marshall’s, as well as 100 watt Superleads and 50 watt heads, and played in bands with them all, I can confirm even a 1 watt head can be loud enou sometimes, and a 100 watt can be quiet enough. 

I much prefer an attenuated 50-100 watt amp over an unattenuated 1 watt. I hope the more portable 20 does well when attenuated. Just me?


----------



## Trapland

rich88uk said:


> All of the studio range will take any octal valve without needing to mod. They are all cathode bias.
> 
> So yes you can try kt77s in there, 6V6, 6550s etc are all fine





rich88uk said:


> All of the studio range will take any octal valve without needing to mod. They are all cathode bias.
> 
> So yes you can try kt77s in there, 6V6, 6550s etc are all fine



Whoa! This is the first I heard they were cathode biased. I hope not! Please tell us where you heard this.

PS: cathode bias does not have anything to do with tube compatibility.


----------



## rich88uk

Trapland said:


> Whoa! This is the first I heard they were cathode biased. I hope not! Please tell us where you heard this.
> 
> PS: cathode bias does not have anything to do with tube compatibility.



It was mentioned in a few videos I have watched on the amps. I have the jubilee and the classic and there are no bias points on them. Just plug and play when swapping valves

Same with most of the other smaller powered Marshall's as well, sl5, dsl20, origin20, Astoria range etc.


----------



## Trapland

rich88uk said:


> It was mentioned in a few videos I have watched on the amps. I have the jubilee and the classic and there are no bias points on them. Just plug and play when swapping valves



Please link to these videos. My 1968 smallbox plexi and JCM800 don’t have “bias points” and they are NOT cathode biased. Are these people just assuming the design of some other similar amp or has an actual tech confirmed it?

Edit: I’m only concerned with the sv20 and sc20.


----------



## rich88uk

Trapland said:


> Please link to these videos. My 1968 smallbox plexi and JCM800 don’t have “bias points” and they are NOT cathode biased. Are these people just assuming the design of some other similar amp or has an actual tech confirmed it?
> 
> Edit: I’m only concerned with the sv20 and sc20.



I am not trawling through random you tube videos to find it I'm afraid Haha. But I'm sure if you ring Marshall they will confirm it. Or someone with more knowledge of the gut shot pics then myself would be able to point it out to you


----------



## Dogs of Doom

skip to 1:50 in this video & watch for a few...


----------



## Trapland

No worries. I’m trying to search it out, but so far I’m only finding heresay by non-technical types.

Can anyone post detailed power section photos? Or better yet look for bias voltage on standby?


----------



## Trapland

Dogs of Doom said:


> skip to 1:50 in this video & watch for a few...




I only saw “no bias pot” which has nothing to do with cathode bias. Did I miss something?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

well, there is no way to bias it manually. I'm not sure what you're getting at...


----------



## Trapland

Simple. A “bias pot”has nothing to do with bias method. In 1964, a Fender Twin Reverb (and most Fenders) did not have bias pots, yet they were not cathode biased and techs adjusted bias everyday. Even cathode bias is adjustable, although adjustment is often not required.

My point is having a lack of user adjustable bias has nothing to do with type of bias. If I was designing a 20 watt low plate voltage fixed bias amp, the last thing i’d want is someone trying to bias each el34 to 25 watts and start nuking power trannies.


----------



## rich88uk

Trapland said:


> Simple. A “bias pot”has nothing to do with bias method. In 1964, a Fender Twin Reverb (and most Fenders) did not have bias pots, yet they were not cathode biased and techs adjusted bias everyday. Even cathode bias is adjustable, although adjustment is often not required.
> 
> My point is having a lack of user adjustable bias has nothing to do with type of bias. If I was designing a 20 watt low plate voltage fixed bias amp, the last thing i’d want is someone trying to bias each el34 to 25 watts and start nuking power trannies.



The way I understand it (and I could be wrong) is there are two types of valve amps a fixed bias and a cathode bias.

A fixed bias amp is the opposite of how it sounds, there is a bias trim pot to adjust the bias.

A cathode bias amp does not have this. The only way to change the bias it to change a resistor so more or less power gets to the valves. But you would not normally need to do this and the way they are designed means you dont have to worry about biasing.

So the studios have no bias trim pots so they are cathode bias.

The face that they are cathode bias sums your last part up perfectly you would not want someone messing about with 2 EL34s in a 20 watt amp and turning them up to full to get them running hotter then they should. Therefore there is no chance of that with a cathode bias studio range which is why they got away with putting 2 EL34s in them which is why they are not running at full power ie 25 watts per EL34 = 50 watts


----------



## Trapland

rich88uk said:


> The way I understand it (and I could be wrong) is there are two types of valve amps a fixed bias and a cathode bias.
> 
> A fixed bias amp is the opposite of how it sounds, there is a bias trim pot to adjust the bias.
> 
> A cathode bias amp does not have this. The only way to change the bias it to change a resistor so more or less power gets to the valves. But you would not normally need to do this and the way they are designed means you dont have to worry about biasing.
> 
> So the studios have no bias trim pots so they are cathode bias.



I’m sorry, but you do not understand it correctly. A fixed bias amp may or may not have a bias pot. Also a cathode biased amp MAY have one. It’s absolutely incorrect (and maybe even dangerous to an amp) to assume a pot has ANYTHING to do with bias. Fender, Boogie, almost everyone built hundreds of th0isands of FIXED BIASED amps with no bias pot. In fact only in recent years have user adjustable fixed bias become common. Marshall was kind enough to include a bias pot in the 60’s but they were really the exception.

So please has anyone who knows how to measure grid voltage on stand-by taken a measurement on a SV20?

Edit: Or, can anyone just tell us what component values are off the cathodes of the EL34s? A couple closeup photos would suffice.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

I’ll measure voltage and current when I get home today from work.


----------



## Trapland

Elektrik-Designs said:


> I’ll measure voltage and current when I get home today from work.



Thank you. Grid voltage when on standby please. Anything else you deem interesting.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

Trapland said:


> Thank you. Grid voltage when on standby please. Anything else you deem interesting.


 
Will do. I’m also interested in testing voltage to the plates in 5 and 20 W modes


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

Alright so I measured cathode current and plate voltage of both sets of EL-34’s. The stock JJ EL-34 II and the 1977 Mullard EL-34’s. And both sets show even readings on both power tubes (V4 & V5). And the Mullards showed only 2mA higher and voltage remains the same.

In 5 watt mode, cathode current reads 32mA and plate voltage reads 154V.

In 20 watt mode, cathode current reads 58mA and plate voltage reads 254V.

Very interesting readings. But pretty much what I expected.

And I believe it was already confirmed in another thread of TGP that the Studio amps are cathode biased, and that’s why they do not have a bias adjustment pot. Not vice-versa (can still be fixed bias if there is no pot in the circuit).


----------



## Trapland

So to be clear, you can confirm there is _no _bias supply voltage from the PT (or take off from the b+)?

Other 20 watt Marshalls may be cathode biased. I don’t care bout them, but if the plexi and 800 are cathode biased I’ll be heartbroken.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

Sorry man. 0 volts to grids 3, 4 & 5.

I’m guessing the colder bias at 5 watts compensates for being darker when using less voltage on the plates and vice-versa. Typically voltage drops when increasing current? I’m starting to think maybe the 20w and 5w modes are Pentode/Triode. Maybe I’m out of my element as guitar effects are more my specialty. I’m gonna do some more digging in this amp and figure out a few more things.

But as far as I can tell, this is a fairly solid amp. And we have to remember they did advertise these Studio amps that they’re BASED on the Super Lead and 800.

I think it’s a fantastic piece of kit. But YMMV, of course.


----------



## Trapland

Elektrik-Designs said:


> Sorry man. 0 volts to grids 3, 4 & 5.
> 
> I’m guessing the colder bias at 5 watts compensates for being darker when using less voltage on the plates and vice-versa. Typically voltage drops when increasing current.
> 
> Maybe I’m out of my element as guitar effects are more my specialty. But as far as I can tell, this is a fairly solid amp. And we have to remember they did advertise these Studio amps that they’re BASED on the Super Lead and 800.




Thank you @Elektrik-Designs you have made me very sad.  That pretty much confirms it is cathode biased. I still stand by that a bias pot does not determine bias type.

I know people love it and I’m happy they do. I’m also happy that Marshall has apparently met a real demand. But I couldn’t be more disappointed it’s cathode biased. A cathode biased plexi? A big part of the plexi poweramp distortion character comes from its fixed bias. Cathode bias sounds and more importantly feels much different than fixed bias. I’m not saying it’s better or worse but very different. I may dig the JCM800 version.

I’m curious how you and other compare the _feel _of this SV20 with a regular 4 hole 50 or 100 watter.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

You know, it doesn’t sag as much as you would expect it to being Cathode biased. It’s fairly tight. I think it sags just enough that it breathes just a bit and sustain incredibly well. It also getting fairly heavy power stage clipping with the channels near maxed. Which is also not surprising either being how it’s biased.

But to be honest, I’ve been able to crank it and actually enjoy it. I’ve never enjoyed a cranked Plexi without earplugs. Feels great! But earplugs ruin the experience.


----------



## Trapland

Regarding pentode/triode they wouldn’t have to change the b+ at all to use triode. It would roughly cut the power in half. So. If there is 154 on the plates in 5 watt mode that and a colder bias could do it. Or it could be lower voltage AND triode mode. To my ear triode mode loses bass and highs at the same loudness, and feels like the amp is _lagging _and fighting me.

Can’t wait to see a schematic.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

I estimated 20% plate dissipation on the 5 watt mode. You may be right. That just seems an incredibly low bias, even for what they’re trying to achieve.

I’d like to see a schematic too. Stat!


----------



## Trapland

I’ll work on that schematic tom0rrow. I might know a guy that’s currently an auth dealer/service.


----------



## solarburn

I've never cried or got sad over a cathode biased amp. Or an amp I bias. Unless it let MY ears down.

Usually work well enuff in both worlds tone and feel wise which is where I judge if an amp will jive with me...not necessarily anyone else.

Interesting responses over build application. Will it or won't it...sound/feel good? I'm easy though.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody tried this with their SV20?


----------



## Capriccio

so to be honest, Brett Kingsman made one of the best sample video, and from what I ve heard and saw until now, the SV20H doesn' t works like a 1959 slp, or at least compared with mine yjm100, that actually is a 1959slp with attenuator, I can have clean, little dirty, tone, almost at 6 or 7 (input one channel one), dirty if you pick hard only, So from what I've seen at now we have a good amp maybe , but not a 1959 , absolutely. Anyone knows that 1959 is not an high gain amp, or maybe I'm wrong?
Seeing these videos I am not encouraged to order this amp, honestly, but maybe it will sound different at my home. Every advices or comments, are welcome, as always.

Just to have an example of what i've wrote


----------



## paul-e-mann

Capriccio said:


> so to be honest, Brett Kingsman made one of the best sample video, and from what I ve heard and saw until now, the SV20H doesn' t works like a 1959 slp, or at least compared with mine yjm100, that actually is a 1959slp with attenuator, I can have clean, little dirty, tone, almost at 6 or 7 (input one channel one), dirty if you pick hard only, So from what I've seen at now we have a good amp maybe , but not a 1959 , absolutely. Anyone knows that 1959 is not an high gain amp, or maybe I'm wrong?
> Seeing these videos I am not encouraged to order this amp, honestly, but maybe it will sound different at my home. Every advices or comments, are welcome, as always.
> 
> Just to have an example of what i've wrote



I haven't played one yet but this video makes want to try one:


----------



## Tore knutsen

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody tried this with their SV20?



Yes, it works like a charm. I have all my pedals in the loop (a fulltone supatrem, tuner and a RC booster) , I use the RC booster as a reverse boost. Take down some volume for rythm and Kick it off for leads. I also use an attenuator . The fulltone works as a gainboost and trem doing doubleduty


----------



## paul-e-mann

Tore knutsen said:


> Yes, it works like a charm. I have all my pedals in the loop (a fulltone supatrem, tuner and a RC booster) , I use the RC booster as a reverse boost. Take down some volume for rythm and Kick it off for leads. I also use an attenuator . The fulltone works as a gainboost and trem doing doubleduty


That's great to hear, so you can run it with a pedal in the loop and no attenuator to get friendly volumes? How does it sound 20 watts vs 5 watts? And how about that effects loop, it doesn't cut volume when you turn it on like the SC20 does?


----------



## Tore knutsen

pedecamp said:


> That's great to hear, so you can run it with a pedal in the loop and no attenuator to get friendly volumes? How does it sound 20 watts vs 5 watts? And how about that effects loop, it doesn't cut volume when you turn it on like the SC20 does?


Yes you can, but you will loose some powerampgain, thats why I use an attenuator. It's a bit fuller, more punch in the 20 w, but it works fine in 5 watt too. I have not noticed any problem with the loop


----------



## Biff Maloy

Ok. My comment comes with I have never tried these devices in the loop or had the urge to grain of salt but whatever happened to just setting the amp at a comfortable volume and using a pedal for drive out front?


----------



## Tore knutsen

Biff Maloy said:


> Ok. My comment comes with I have never tried these devices in the loop or had the urge to grain of salt but whatever happened to just setting the amp at a comfortable volume and using a pedal for drive out front?


The Marshall growl, and the amps touch and respond my friend, best drive in the world. Set it clean, and I loose all of that godness. No pedal do that for me.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Tore knutsen said:


> The Marshall growl, and the amps touch and respond my friend, best drive in the world. Set it clean, and I loose all of that godness. No pedal do that for me.



An attenuator I get. It's just the volume box in the loop thing I've starting noticing lately. Like you said you loose the power amp. 

I'm fortunate I live where I can crank any of my 20 watt heads anytime....unless the Wife is home..... I do have a Badcat Unleash but never use it. 

Just curiosity because I don't remember hearing of this method before. Theoretically it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tore knutsen

I agree with u Biff, I only use the clean boost to take it down 3db cause I need a 3db boost for leads. Playing in a rock n roll band with two guitarist, rolling of the volume and dynamic playing within the band aint enough. Compromise, and it works for me


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

Oh yeah. And only use EL-34s. I think I read a post a little while back someone saying that you can use anything and it’s plug-and-play. It is not. 6CA7 and KT77 are fine to use. KT66, KT88, 6550 are among others that I would not toss in a cathode biased amp built for EL-34’s. They have a range, but typically not that wide to accept just any octal.


----------



## tce63

So one week have passed and the amp delivers every time I turn it on.

Have tried different speakers in SV212 Cab and got stuck with 12 "Creamback at the bottom and one 12" Greenback in the top.

Sounds Amazing.

Cheers


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> So one week have passed and the amp delivers every time I turn it on.
> 
> Have tried different speakers in SV212 Cab and got stuck with 12 "Creamback at the bottom and one Greenback in the top.
> 
> Sounds Amazing.
> 
> Cheers


perfect try a greenback?


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> perfect try a greenback?


oh i see you have the palmer cab


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody tried this with their SV20?



tried the soul food a while it wasnt too bad will try it again


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> oh i see you have the palmer cab



Yes, i took the Greenback speaker out and put it in the SV212, even had a Creamback lying around that I put in the bottom of the cab


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

By the way, I heartily recommend the low inputs for humbuckers. At least my PAF alnico 2 style buckers. Use a Y Cable P B M T L1 L2 settings are 5 2 8 5 8 5.

Someone with one of these amps already give those approx settings a shot and lemme know what ya think. You may be surprised how well the low input on these work for humbuckers!

By the way using a Y cable will keep an even signal entering both channels as opposed to a patch cable.


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> All of the studio range will take any octal valve without needing to mod. They are all cathode bias.
> 
> So yes you can try kt77s in there, 6V6, 6550s etc are all fine



True but...I tried a pair of Gold Lion KT77's in my SC20 and it sounded horrible. Just saying.


----------



## BftGibson

Elektrik-Designs said:


> By the way, I heartily recommend the low inputs for humbuckers. At least my PAF alnico 2 style buckers. Use a Y Cable P B M T L1 L2 settings are 5 2 8 5 8 5.
> 
> Someone with one of these amps already give those approx settings a shot and lemme know what ya think. You may be surprised how well the low input on these work for humbuckers!
> 
> By the way using a Y cable will keep an even signal entering both channels as opposed to a patch cable.


why wouldn't a jumper cable keep the channels balanced..that is what each chan vol does


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

BftGibson said:


> why wouldn't a jumper cable keep the channels balanced..that is what each chan vol does



True to an extent. But using a patch cable reduces input to the next channel. You can boost that channel to compensate. YMMV

I don’t want to get into the semantics of it too much but I do prefer a Y cable.


----------



## ken361




----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> tried the soul food a while it wasnt too bad will try it again


Soul Food is good, they work well as a volume lead boost in a loop too.


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> Soul Food is good, they work well as a volume lead boost in a loop too.


I just use it up front and use it as a gain boost once in a while but use it in buffer mode. I think the buffer works good for using a long cable and my amp sounds a bit better.


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> I just use it up front and use it as a gain boost once in a while but use it in buffer mode. I think the buffer works good for using a long cable and my amp sounds a bit better.


Yeah I'm toying with the idea of getting an SV20H but I know right off the bat its gonna be too loud, so I'm looking for ideas to make it more home play friendly without having to invest in an attenuator.


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> Yeah I'm toying with the idea of getting an SV20H but I know right off the bat its gonna be too loud, so I'm looking for ideas to make it more home play friendly without having to invest in an attenuator.


it is loud but I hear the weber mini mass works good, used 130 
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/W...NHgiURHWYBSJXboc1613lzjlc9uJEumoaAsF7EALw_wcB


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


>



That was cool!


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> That was cool!


they used the 800 and the plexi


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> it is loud but I hear the weber mini mass works good, used 130
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/W...NHgiURHWYBSJXboc1613lzjlc9uJEumoaAsF7EALw_wcB


I used to have a mini mass, I should have kept it LOL


----------



## Tore knutsen

ken361 said:


>



Loved that, thanks


----------



## Limeshack

I picked up an SV20C yesterday. Almost bought a 1987x. Glad I waited, this amp will be handy for grab and go purposes. I can’t wait to get it to my rehearsal space so I can give it a good rogering.


----------



## Limeshack

Music Go Round Burnsville has SC20C and SV20C factory 2nd’s for 1100 usd. They are on reverb I believe. Thought I would share in case anyone is looking for a deal on the combos


----------



## johan.b

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody tried this with their SV20?




This sort of works, but you must be very careful choosing your o.d. especially if the goal it's too keep the plexi tone somewhat in tact.
The loop level makes most o.d's drive to hard, even with gain at "0". Most o.d's cut bass to keep mud out.
I've been experimenting with it since I got my sv20h two months ago, and even reached out to or own forum pedal guru, "on floor audio", about creating such loop-specific drive, to pick up where you loose the power amp drive when turning down in the loop on a plexi style amp.

O.d.'s I've tried so far
Tube screamer: too much drive even at 0, no lows
OCD: too much drive, pretty noisy in this application
RAT: too much gain or very thin
Mojomojo: works quite well. With gain around 3 and pushing the eq's up, it's not far off target.

An attenuator is still better, but this would allow to turn down and with that also using an eq or ls2 in the loop to switch levels

In my opinion, the o.d. chosen need to get the drive all the way down to no drive and also it needs to retain the lows. And since the power amp is clipping symmetrically, it needs to do that too
J


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

A great choice for that particular use would be the RC Booster, as it's pretty transparent and has both a gain pot and an output volume pot.
Or some of the various clean boost pedals that have an output volume pot, as it can go below unity gain, such as in the TC Integrated Preamp, Lovepedal Deluxe 60, or Keeley Katana (with the grit switch off), amongst others.
For instance this one (DIY kit) would be perfect:
https://buildyourownclone.com/collections/boosts-preamps/products/27v-boost-kit

Or an EQ pedal.
Or simply purchase or build a volume box, it's dead simple and super cheap (below 30$ in parts with shipping and 15mn assembly if you can use a drill and a soldering iron).


----------



## Kl75

pedecamp said:


> Yeah I'm toying with the idea of getting an SV20H but I know right off the bat its gonna be too loud, so I'm looking for ideas to make it more home play friendly without having to invest in an attenuator.



Jhs volume pedal in the loop and a treble booster in input 1, sounds great at any volume.


----------



## paul-e-mann

johan.b said:


> This sort of works, but you must be very careful choosing your o.d. especially if the goal it's too keep the plexi tone somewhat in tact.
> The loop level makes most o.d's drive to hard, even with gain at "0". Most o.d's cut bass to keep mud out.
> I've been experimenting with it since I got my sv20h two months ago, and even reached out to or own forum pedal guru, "on floor audio", about creating such loop-specific drive, to pick up where you loose the power amp drive when turning down in the loop on a plexi style amp.
> 
> O.d.'s I've tried so far
> Tube screamer: too much drive even at 0, no lows
> OCD: too much drive, pretty noisy in this application
> RAT: too much gain or very thin
> Mojomojo: works quite well. With gain around 3 and pushing the eq's up, it's not far off target.
> 
> An attenuator is still better, but this would allow to turn down and with that also using an eq or ls2 in the loop to switch levels
> 
> In my opinion, the o.d. chosen need to get the drive all the way down to no drive and also it needs to retain the lows. And since the power amp is clipping symmetrically, it needs to do that too
> J


Thanks for the input, I'm thinking a pedal with a full EQ might make a difference, I have a Mad Professor Underdrive, this pedal lets you dial the gain in or out plus you have a full EQ to tweak the tone whichever way you need it to go. These pedals come from Finland not too far from where you are.


----------



## johan.b

WellBurnTheSky said:


> A great choice for that particular use would be the RC Booster, as it's pretty transparent and has both a gain pot and an output volume pot.
> Or some of the various clean boost pedals that have an output volume pot, as it can go below unity gain, such as in the TC Integrated Preamp, Lovepedal Deluxe 60, or Keeley Katana (with the grit switch off), amongst others.
> For instance this one (DIY kit) would be perfect:
> https://buildyourownclone.com/collections/boosts-preamps/products/27v-boost-kit
> 
> Or an EQ pedal.
> Or simply purchase or build a volume box, it's dead simple and super cheap (below 30$ in parts with shipping and 15mn assembly if you can use a drill and a soldering iron).



The thing is. Turning down in the loop, you're not pushing the power tubes and you loose the power amp drive. The magic of the plexi's is the combination of preamp and power amp drive. Not pushing the power amp, you need to replace that part of the drive with something else, or it's all pretty .. meh...just a volumepot doesn't cut it, or marshall wouldn't gone through the trouble of designing the master volume amps... the right drive pedal , if choosen carefully, could possibly be close enough to keep plexi lovers happy...


----------



## Tore knutsen

johan.b said:


> This sort of works, but you must be very careful choosing your o.d. especially if the goal it's too keep the plexi tone somewhat in tact.
> The loop level makes most o.d's drive to hard, even with gain at "0". Most o.d's cut bass to keep mud out.
> I've been experimenting with it since I got my sv20h two months ago, and even reached out to or own forum pedal guru, "on floor audio", about creating such loop-specific drive, to pick up where you loose the power amp drive when turning down in the loop on a plexi style amp.
> 
> O.d.'s I've tried so far
> Tube screamer: too much drive even at 0, no lows
> OCD: too much drive, pretty noisy in this application
> RAT: too much gain or very thin
> Mojomojo: works quite well. With gain around 3 and pushing the eq's up, it's not far off target.
> 
> An attenuator is still better, but this would allow to turn down and with that also using an eq or ls2 in the loop to switch levels
> 
> In my opinion, the o.d. chosen need to get the drive all the way down to no drive and also it needs to retain the lows. And since the power amp is clipping symmetrically, it needs to do that too


----------



## Tore knutsen

johan.b said:


> This sort of works, but you must be very careful choosing your o.d. especially if the goal it's too keep the plexi tone somewhat in tact.
> The loop level makes most o.d's drive to hard, even with gain at "0". Most o.d's cut bass to keep mud out.
> I've been experimenting with it since I got my sv20h two months ago, and even reached out to or own forum pedal guru, "on floor audio", about creating such loop-specific drive, to pick up where you loose the power amp drive when turning down in the loop on a plexi style amp.
> 
> O.d.'s I've tried so far
> Tube screamer: too much drive even at 0, no lows
> OCD: too much drive, pretty noisy in this application
> RAT: too much gain or very thin
> Mojomojo: works quite well. With gain around 3 and pushing the eq's up, it's not far off target.
> 
> An attenuator is still better, but this would allow to turn down and with that also using an eq or ls2 in the loop to switch levels
> 
> In my opinion, the o.d. chosen need to get the drive all the way down to no drive and also it needs to retain the lows. And since the power amp is clipping symmetrically, it needs to do that too
> J


As I Said earlier, the rc booster works great for me. It's a pretty neutral cleanboost. I use an attenuator to come down to my leadlevel, and use the rc as a reverse boost to get my rythmsounds. Just add a Hair of gain on the booster to compensate. When we have a soundman that knows our songs I dont use the RC, but we're not rockerstars most of the time.


----------



## coolidge56

johan.b said:


> The thing is. Turning down in the loop, you're not pushing the power tubes and you loose the power amp drive. The magic of the plexi's is the combination of preamp and power amp drive. Not pushing the power amp, you need to replace that part of the drive with something else, or it's all pretty .. meh...just a volumepot doesn't cut it, or marshall wouldn't gone through the trouble of designing the master volume amps... the right drive pedal , if choosen carefully, could possibly be close enough to keep plexi lovers happy...



Two Notes Torpedo Live and dime that SV studio!


----------



## ken361

Jamming at the condo were its bass heavy I tilted the up around 2 inches, it sounded great were ever I stood I'm usually like 15 feet away this way I can hear the amp the best. Sounds like speaker is setting in well with Palm mites and all. Even Metallica riffs/gain sounded good .


----------



## Michael Roe

Finally got to crank my SV today without an attenuator thru a 4x12. I brought it to band practice and first used it as a power amp.
Works great as a power amp and is plenty loud enough with a hard hitting drummer and bass player. First thing I noticed was that as a power amp it sings (controlled feedback) better than my DSL.
After practice was over I stayed and went direct in at full volume! Yeah, baby!
I liked it best thru my Bogner 4x12 loaded in an X pattern with two Marshall G12 Vintage and two Greenbacks.


----------



## ken361

yeah the feedback is really easy


----------



## DesolationBlvd

I've gotten better at using the bright channel alone. Got the modding bug and did the Randy Rhoads style OWM (routing normal channel mixer resistor to grid of bright channel). Yuck, too much bass makes it very hard to dial in without flubbing out. On top of that, some definition was lost when I was using the bright channel as usual. I added a 470k resistor to ground after the bright channel mixer resistor caps (the normal channel mixer resistor previously did that job), and reduced the normal channel bypass cap from 320u to 1u. Much more usable range when cascaded, on top of having the original bright channel back.

This amp just keeps on giving.


----------



## paul-e-mann

johan.b said:


> The thing is. Turning down in the loop, you're not pushing the power tubes and you loose the power amp drive. The magic of the plexi's is the combination of preamp and power amp drive. Not pushing the power amp, you need to replace that part of the drive with something else, or it's all pretty .. meh...just a volumepot doesn't cut it, or marshall wouldn't gone through the trouble of designing the master volume amps... the right drive pedal , if choosen carefully, could possibly be close enough to keep plexi lovers happy...



Based on what youre saying, this device wouldn't work, although its gotten great reviews:

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LittleBAB--jhs-little-black-amp-box-passive-amp-attenuator


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Not that it doesn't work, just that it sounds different, because the loop is pre-phase inverter, so you're not getting it to clip, nor the power tubes. But hey, low volume is always a compromise, since you don't get the speakers working (and possibly adding more distortion of their own) either. There's still no substitute to actually moving air by playing loud anyway (though keep in mind that speaker breakup is a factor to some tones, not so much to others...Randy Rhoads and George Lynch used Altec speakers, Zakk Wylde uses EV12M speakers, which won't break up whatsoever even with a dimed 2203...never stopped them from getting huge tones).

So it's not that a volume box doesn't work, it's just that, pretty much like any device used to tame volume, it comes at a price. Up to you to consider whether this is an issue for you. But you definitely can get good tones using one of those, check this out:


----------



## marshallmellowed

This is why I would always choose an attenuator for getting "that" sound from a non master volume amp.


----------



## Madfinger

This thread is getting very interesting & informative as time goes on. Lots of handy tips on these new amps. Thanks.


----------



## Tiboy

Anyone here with the SV20 also have a Vintage Modern 50W amp? Is the sweet spot on SV20 louder than a VM at 6 with a Body and Detail at 6 and 8 respectively?


----------



## trovador

Madfinger said:


> This thread is getting very interesting & informative as time goes on. Lots of handy tips on these new amps. Thanks.


Agreed, plus it's torturing all of us that have this amp on backorder hopefully not for long


----------



## assaf110

Anderton's just updated the expected delivery to mid June 

Edit - it seems they did get some units in , all of them are pre-sold, next delivery date is June.


----------



## ChrisM1889

I have just got the combo. LOUD. Clean boosted it sounds fantastic. Only drawback is something in their is loose i.e. tubes or input jacks. Tried the same guitar through another amp and no issue. Have to take a look later.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

assaf110 said:


> Anderton's just updated the expected delivery to mid June


----------



## Kutt

Into week 5 of back order status for me. Tick tock...


----------



## Nkyrental

Yeah, too much back order time makes it lose its luster. Surely Marshall had some type of sales projections prior to sending these out?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Nkyrental said:


> Yeah, too much back order time makes it lose its luster. Surely Marshall had some type of sales projections prior to sending these out?


Yes, they projected they'd sell at least 50 amps, mission accomplished!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Yeah but just about every rock and blues guitarists that prefer Marshalls have wanted a scaled down Plexi forever. No luster lost on me. I can wait. Plus I have the Mini Jubilee 2525H which is killer also.


----------



## K2JLX

It’s what a lot of people were really wanting for many years, stands to reason no-one has them in stock. The combo version was available on Sweetwater when I checked earlier this afternoon.


----------



## KelvinS1965

assaf110 said:


> Anderton's just updated the expected delivery to mid June
> 
> Edit - it seems they did get some units in , all of them are pre-sold, next delivery date is June.



I was hoping Andertons got some in when these first came out, as it would have been easier for me to drive there and get one. I now realise how lucky I was coming across my B Stock one from GAK...at first I thought the small saving was barely enough to justify not having a brand new one. Now I see how long others are having to wait, then I'd have paid the full price to have it straight away if it had been a choice between that or a 3 month wait.


----------



## tce63

KelvinS1965 said:


> I was hoping Andertons got some in when these first came out, as it would have been easier for me to drive there and get one. I now realise how lucky I was coming across my B Stock one from GAK...at first I thought the small saving was barely enough to justify not having a brand new one. Now I see how long others are having to wait, then I'd have paid the full price to have it straight away if it had been a choice between that or a 3 month wait.



In UK and DE they have them in stock 

https://www.guitar.co.uk/marshall-studio-vintage-sv20h-valve-amp-head

https://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR...000;pgid=97cgsYgTB4hSRpxC39okZ.yW00000H03PaMe

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARSHALL-Studio-Vintage-SV20H-Gitarrenverstärker-Topteil-20-5-Watt-2019/202644884927?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## ken361

2 stores in MI has them


----------



## KelvinS1965

tce63 said:


> In UK and DE they have them in stock
> 
> https://www.guitar.co.uk/marshall-studio-vintage-sv20h-valve-amp-head
> 
> https://www.musicstore.de/de_DE/EUR...000;pgid=97cgsYgTB4hSRpxC39okZ.yW00000H03PaMe
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MARSHALL-Studio-Vintage-SV20H-Gitarrenverstärker-Topteil-20-5-Watt-2019/202644884927?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Someone must have seen this and ordered one as DV247 are now out until June as well.


----------



## trovador

I ordered one last month from Sweetwater and was told they were expecting them late April. Just today a demo showed up and I ordered it. Should arrive on Thursday


----------



## ken361

https://huberbreese.com/collections...dio-vintage-sv20h-guitar-amplifier-head-black


----------



## K2JLX

ken361 said:


> https://huberbreese.com/collections...dio-vintage-sv20h-guitar-amplifier-head-black



Nice find, two of them. Someone buy these!


----------



## ken361

I actually tried jumping it like the video it sounded good for a warm slightly less gain crunch


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

I’m sending my head back to ZZounds. Presence control is scratchy. Had an authorized tech look at it and it’s not just the pot or a connector.

I’m either gonna hold off on this or I’m gonna invest in a vintage 50w or 100w. My first jump back into a pcb amp in years and it’s faulty (not that ptp doesn’t come without some faults, but at least it’s waaaay easier to work on).


----------



## BftGibson

Elektrik-Designs said:


> I’m sending my head back to ZZounds. Presence control is scratchy. Had an authorized tech look at it and it’s not just the pot or a connector.
> 
> I’m either gonna hold off on this or I’m gonna invest in a vintage 50w or 100w. My first jump back into a pcb amp in years and it’s faulty (not that ptp doesn’t come without some faults, but at least it’s waaaay easier to work on).


solved all my problems this past week or 2. Have jtm45-jtm50 (SS & tube rec w/el 34)-jmp50 circuits into 4x12 greenback cab..haven't touched my 'newer' amps since.


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

Let me add that I absolutely think this is a killer amp, but getting a lemon and me about to be working out of state for the summer, makes no sense to make this purchase right now. I’ll wait until bugs are worked out and get another one this fall or throw down $2K on a vintage 70’s super lead that’ll greatly appreciate in value.


----------



## Buzzard

Let the impatient ones by first. Never by first year car or amp.


----------



## K2JLX

Buzzard said:


> Let the impatient ones by first. Never by first year car or amp.



Generally that's sage advise; however I broke my own rule with the SV20h in late Jan and purchased; fortunately mine hasn't missed a beat and its perfect in every way.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Is this amp (sv20) seriously too loud for a bedroom? I have a sc20c Jcm 800 and I can pretty much crank it on 5 or 20 watt with no complaints from neighbors, sometimes my roommates get mad but forget them.


----------



## K2JLX

LazyPitufo said:


> Is this amp (sv20) seriously too loud for a bedroom? I have a sc20c Jcm 800 and I can pretty much crank it on 5 or 20 watt with no complaints from neighbors, sometimes my roommates get mad but forget them.



It is loud yes, but loud is a subjective term and there are factors like the size of your bedroom at play too. I have found the 5w setting to be very usable, but again, that's in a larger room.


----------



## LazyPitufo

K2JLX said:


> It is loud yes, but loud is a subjective term and there are factors like the size of your bedroom at play too. I have found the 5w setting to be very usable, but again, that's in a larger room.


Well like I said I can seriously open up my JCM 800 and I don't have to worry about my neighbors so I think I should be fine. Thanks


----------



## ken361

Elektrik-Designs said:


> I’m sending my head back to ZZounds. Presence control is scratchy. Had an authorized tech look at it and it’s not just the pot or a connector.
> 
> I’m either gonna hold off on this or I’m gonna invest in a vintage 50w or 100w. My first jump back into a pcb amp in years and it’s faulty (not that ptp doesn’t come without some faults, but at least it’s waaaay easier to work on).


Just noticed my was like that also i never had a scratchy pot but anyways it doesnt bother me I leave it set were i like it


----------



## Michael Roe

A scratchy Presence pot, that is the first of any kind of defect I have heard of. Never noticed mine doing that.

I remember back when Blackstar first released their 5 watt mini head. I had bought one of the first run. I didn't like it so I listed it on Ebay for a bit less than I paid, like $100 less. It ended up selling for $50 more than I paid for it. I keep thinking, should I be a dick and list my SV and potentially make some extra cash?? What would you do??

Edit: I wouldn't actually do that, lol!


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> A scratchy Presence pot, that is the first of any kind of defect I have heard of. Never noticed mine doing that.
> 
> I remember back when Blackstar first released their 5 watt mini head. I had bought one of the first run. I didn't like it so I listed it on Ebay for a bit less than I paid, like $100 less. It ended up selling for $50 more than I paid for it. I keep thinking, should I be a dick and list my SV and potentially make some extra cash?? What would you do??
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't actually do that, lol!



No problem with my amp, working perfect.

Selling it ?, don´t think sooooo


----------



## Elektrik-Designs

You shouldn't notice it because it’s a defect on mine and mine alone. It was like it since I bought it so the more I used the amp the more it was time to get serious about getting it replaced or refunded.

I wish I could upload just a 4 second video to show how terrible it sounds when adjusting it.


----------



## Madfinger

Theres plenty of vidios on youtube how to fix noisy guitar & amp pots. I assume silly little things like checking & cleaning pots on assembly is being missed while trying to keep up with the unexpected demand?
My amp has a very slight noise only on the presence control but nothing overbearing I assume it's just normal & havn't bothered about it.


----------



## johan.b

Noisy presence pot in a modern Marshall can pretty much only be bad pot or leaky presence cap. No need to worry about baby problems.. with exception of lower voltage and cathode resistor bias, marshall has used this design for 50 years
J


----------



## Mr. Drysdale

Found a used one on Reverb and snagged it - my first experience with a real NMV Marshall and I think it's a good one!

I couldn't find this skimming through the 63 pages but has anyone posted schematics? Wondering which particular variant this is? NFB values, cathode bypass cap on V2? I'm assuming this is split cathode, etc...?

Wondering if I can squeeze a tad more gain out of it with some mods...


----------



## K2JLX

There isn't a schematic in the wild for the SV/SC series yet, heck: i'm still waiting for the Origin series schematic.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

Mr. Drysdale said:


> Found a used one on Reverb and snagged it - my first experience with a real NMV Marshall and I think it's a good one!
> 
> I couldn't find this skimming through the 63 pages but has anyone posted schematics? Wondering which particular variant this is? NFB values, cathode bypass cap on V2? I'm assuming this is split cathode, etc...?
> 
> Wondering if I can squeeze a tad more gain out of it with some mods...


From poking around mine while cascading normal into bright: Yes, it has the .68u bypass on V2A (and the usual "lead" 820r/330u / 2.7k/.68u values on the V1 cathodes). IIRC the bright channel has a 3.3n coupling cap. Didn't think to check the NFB resistor value.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mr. Drysdale said:


> Found a used one on Reverb and snagged it - my first experience with a real NMV Marshall and I think it's a good one!
> 
> I couldn't find this skimming through the 63 pages but has anyone posted schematics? Wondering which particular variant this is? NFB values, cathode bypass cap on V2? I'm assuming this is split cathode, etc...?
> 
> Wondering if I can squeeze a tad more gain out of it with some mods...


 To the forum of Marshall my brother, I am no tech but you are now surrounded by many that will guide you in the best direction! Cheers Mitch


----------



## johan.b

DesolationBlvd said:


> From poking around mine while cascading normal into bright: Yes, it has the .68u bypass on V2A (and the usual "lead" 820r/330u / 2.7k/.68u values on the V1 cathodes). IIRC the bright channel has a 3.3n coupling cap. Didn't think to check the NFB resistor value.



That's what I found too .. just as advertised, it's a part for part 1959SLP clone as far as the preamp and P.I. goes, with the last power stage scaled down and NFB probably adjusted to fit
J


----------



## trovador

Question to other owners (I just got this amp 2 days ago). Is it normal to have some 'loudish' hum when the guitar volume is all the way down? I also have the DSL20H and it doesn't seem to be that loud when the volume is rolled off.

This is my first non mater volume amp so don't know if this is something to be expected...


----------



## Fender

nope it isn't but check with another guitar as it can come from it


----------



## Fender

nope it isn't but check with another guitar as it can come from it


----------



## ken361

No


----------



## tce63

trovador said:


> Question to other owners (I just got this amp 2 days ago). Is it normal to have some 'loudish' hum when the guitar volume is all the way down? I also have the DSL20H and it doesn't seem to be that loud when the volume is rolled off.
> 
> This is my first non mater volume amp so don't know if this is something to be expected...



No, mine is silent, Have you tried a different guitar cable ?


----------



## scozz

trovador said:


> Is it normal to have some 'loudish' hum when the guitar volume is all the way down?



This may sound crazy,...but have you tried a different wall outlet?


----------



## Tore knutsen

Hi, good people. I am about to order som spare tubes (both preamp and poweramp) for my SV and I was wondering if you had suggestions. I think the stock ones are ok, but I need some more in case they dies. Tried any you like? Thanks


----------



## trovador

Yes, tried cables, different guitar. Swapped the tubes and still the same. I guess I characterized it earlier as hum, but it's more of a loud hiss. I do get that hiss with the DSL when I'm on the red channel with supper high gain. When I turn the volume and play, of course can't notice it and the crunch sounds glorious. I'll check with the dealer on Monday.


----------



## marshallmellowed

trovador said:


> Yes, tried cables, different guitar. Swapped the tubes and still the same. I guess I characterized it earlier as hum, but it's more of a loud hiss. I do get that hiss with the DSL when I'm on the red channel with supper high gain. When I turn the volume and play, of course can't notice it and the crunch sounds glorious. I'll check with the dealer on Monday.


Where do you have your presence and treble set?


----------



## johan.b

Hiss is normal, hum it's not...
hiss that is smooth and consistent, that is. If it cracles and pops and it's inconsistent in level, you probably got a bad tube.
If it is consistent and still bothers you, you can put a noise gate in the loop
J


----------



## Madfinger

There was a thread on another forum where this was due to a faulty powerline transformer outside his house of all things. Took him ages to work out. Maybe take the amps to a friends place & try?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Madfinger said:


> There was a thread on another forum where this was due to a faulty powerline transformer outside his house of all things. Took him ages to work out. Maybe take the amps to a friends place & try?


Exact reason why I recently purchased a Furman AC-210, it makes a HUGE difference with less than perfect power (recently did an outdoors gig on generator, with restaurant booths and all, the DSL100 gave my a hard time, which prompted the purchase). Tube amps are very sensitive to bad power, and a Furman solves that (only the big expensive ones really stabilize power, but even the smaller ones are a game changer).


----------



## Chris4189

Tore knutsen said:


> Hi, good people. I am about to order som spare tubes (both preamp and poweramp) for my SV and I was wondering if you had suggestions. I think the stock ones are ok, but I need some more in case they dies. Tried any you like? Thanks



NOS/ANOS- Blackburn Mullards, RFT, Brimar, Amperex Bugle Boy and GE long plate for V3 

New stuff- Tung Sols, Mullards try both long and short plates, Svetlana in V3, Sovtek LPS in V3.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Thabl


Chris4189 said:


> NOS/ANOS- Blackburn Mullards, RFT, Brimar, Amperex Bugle Boy and GE long plate for V3
> 
> New stuff- Tung Sols, Mullards try both long and short plates, Svetlana in V3, Sovtek LPS in V3.


Thanks, I'll check em out


----------



## trovador

johan.b said:


> Hiss is normal, hum it's not...
> hiss that is smooth and consistent, that is. If it cracles and pops and it's inconsistent in level, you probably got a bad tube.
> If it is consistent and still bothers you, you can put a noise gate in the loop
> J



Yes, you're right. The amp is normal, it's just that when jumping channels it adds hiss when amp volume is past 4-5 and I thought it was not normal. I talked to a tech and he mentioned that that's the nature of that amp. Anyway, sorry to derail. Back to playing it. It is a monster and way louder that my DSL 20.


----------



## Buzzard

Does it keep up with a loud drummer?


----------



## BanditPanda

Buzzard said:


> Does it keep up with a loud drummer?



Obviously that would to a large extent depend on your speaker configuration however if you have a loud drummer get the 50WH.
BP


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Unless you're playing huge outdoors stages (in which case you'll be miked and will have either wedges or IEMs anyway) and your drummer is some freak of nature, absurdly loud drummer ala Keith Moon, 20w will be just fine. It's actually better than a NVM 50w, which you won't be able to crank enough for it to sound right anyway.
But yeah, depends a lot on the speaker cab, too.

A Vox AC30 with its 2x12 is keeping up well enough with a loud drummer (in fact it's stupid loud already), so a 20w NMV with a 4x12 ? I can't envision a drummer loud enough to bury you with that.


----------



## Buzzard

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Unless you're playing huge outdoors stages (in which case you'll be miked and will have either wedges or IEMs anyway) and your drummer is some freak of nature, absurdly loud drummer ala Keith Moon, 20w will be just fine. It's actually better than a NVM 50w, which you won't be able to crank enough for it to sound right anyway.
> But yeah, depends a lot on the speaker cab, too.
> 
> A Vox AC30 with its 2x12 is keeping up well enough with a loud drummer (in fact it's stupid loud already), so a 20w NMV with a 4x12 ? I can't envision a drummer loud enough to bury you with that.


Cool! Thanks guys


----------



## Philbo

Hey all, new here!

Got my SV20H on Saturday here in the UK.

First impressions are that it sounds great! I expected it to be loud but was shocked at how loud it actually was un-attenuated!
I already picked up a 2nd hand Jet City Jettenuator in anticipation for this which works great for lower home practice level, however I ran into a bit of an issue when I tried it in a rehearsal space last night.

So I tried running the amp un-attenuated in both the 20w and 5w modes and even then it was too loud for the room, this shocked me a bit considering the reviews I have seen and comments from others. Again, I didn't expect it to be quiet either, it's a gunned plexi! I'm running it through a Zilla 2x12 into the high treble channel jumped. level on channel 1 around 5 for a classic rock crunch and up a bit higher for some heavier numbers.

I hooked up the attenuator, but then found that I was nearly at wide open on the attenuator (which I read in the manual takes 3db off the normal full volume). This doesn't really leave me with anywhere to go.

I would not consider us a quiet band at all (hard rock covers), and we managed to get a good and balanced sound in the room (again the amp sounded fantastic!) but I feel that it's in a bit of an annoying inbetween volume! I think the 20w mode will certainly be too loud for the venues we play (mostly pubs) and the 5w might still be too loud. In essence, it was too loud without the attenuator and nearly too quiet with it!

Maybe a better attenuator could be the option? anyone got any opinions on different attenuators or advice?

I have a gig on Friday so will try it out in another room to see what it's like...


----------



## tce63

Philbo said:


> Hey all, new here!
> 
> Got my SV20H on Saturday here in the UK.
> 
> First impressions are that it sounds great! I expected it to be loud but was shocked at how loud it actually was un-attenuated!
> I already picked up a 2nd hand Jet City Jettenuator in anticipation for this which works great for lower home practice level, however I ran into a bit of an issue when I tried it in a rehearsal space last night.
> 
> So I tried running the amp un-attenuated in both the 20w and 5w modes and even then it was too loud for the room, this shocked me a bit considering the reviews I have seen and comments from others. Again, I didn't expect it to be quiet either, it's a gunned plexi! I'm running it through a Zilla 2x12 into the high treble channel jumped. level on channel 1 around 5 for a classic rock crunch and up a bit higher for some heavier numbers.
> 
> I hooked up the attenuator, but then found that I was nearly at wide open on the attenuator (which I read in the manual takes 3db off the normal full volume). This doesn't really leave me with anywhere to go.
> 
> I would not consider us a quiet band at all (hard rock covers), and we managed to get a good and balanced sound in the room (again the amp sounded fantastic!) but I feel that it's in a bit of an annoying inbetween volume! I think the 20w mode will certainly be too loud for the venues we play (mostly pubs) and the 5w might still be too loud. In essence, it was too loud without the attenuator and nearly too quiet with it!
> 
> Maybe a better attenuator could be the option? anyone got any opinions on different attenuators or advice?
> 
> I have a gig on Friday so will try it out in another room to see what it's like...



I have the same experience as you.
I use a Palmer PDI-06 and it works fine.

I am not sure but i think the Jet City cut off 50% to start with, my Palmer cut off about 30%.

Those little places, Bars, I've played on with SV20H, I've used it with a 2 * 12 Cab, Greenback/Creamback, Palmer PDI-06 at 50% and the guitar a little backed off in 20w mode.

Hope it help you out


----------



## Philbo

tce63 said:


> I have the same experience as you.
> I use a Palmer PDI-06 and it works fine.
> 
> I am not sure but i think the Jet City cut off 50% to start with, my Palmer cut off about 30%.
> 
> Those little places, Bars, I've played on with SV20H, I've used it with a 2 * 12 Cab, Greenback/Creamback, Palmer PDI-06 at 50% and the guitar a little backed off in 20w mode.
> 
> Hope it help you out




That's good to know, if it comes to it I may need to look into the Palmer, perhaps it will give me more base volume.

Thanks.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Philbo said:


> Hey all, new here!
> 
> Got my SV20H on Saturday here in the UK.
> 
> First impressions are that it sounds great! I expected it to be loud but was shocked at how loud it actually was un-attenuated!
> I already picked up a 2nd hand Jet City Jettenuator in anticipation for this which works great for lower home practice level, however I ran into a bit of an issue when I tried it in a rehearsal space last night.
> 
> So I tried running the amp un-attenuated in both the 20w and 5w modes and even then it was too loud for the room, this shocked me a bit considering the reviews I have seen and comments from others. Again, I didn't expect it to be quiet either, it's a gunned plexi! I'm running it through a Zilla 2x12 into the high treble channel jumped. level on channel 1 around 5 for a classic rock crunch and up a bit higher for some heavier numbers.
> 
> I hooked up the attenuator, but then found that I was nearly at wide open on the attenuator (which I read in the manual takes 3db off the normal full volume). This doesn't really leave me with anywhere to go.
> 
> I would not consider us a quiet band at all (hard rock covers), and we managed to get a good and balanced sound in the room (again the amp sounded fantastic!) but I feel that it's in a bit of an annoying inbetween volume! I think the 20w mode will certainly be too loud for the venues we play (mostly pubs) and the 5w might still be too loud. In essence, it was too loud without the attenuator and nearly too quiet with it!
> 
> Maybe a better attenuator could be the option? anyone got any opinions on different attenuators or advice?
> 
> I have a gig on Friday so will try it out in another room to see what it's like...


To the Marshall forum, my new brother, you have an amp that l would love to have, as you said try it in different rooms, I am quite sure you will find a workable solution! Cheers Mitch


----------



## KelvinS1965

Philbo said:


> That's good to know, if it comes to it I may need to look into the Palmer, perhaps it will give me more base volume.
> 
> Thanks.


Just an FYI: It took me 3 attempts to get a working Palmer to my house. The last one came from Andertons and they packed it a little better than the other shop, so I would take that as a recommended supplier as you are also UK based.

I use mine in 5 watt mode with the attenuator at the studio too. Maybe just a couple of clicks down and it does sometimes end up with zero by the end of the session, but it's quiet a big studio depending which one we get and they have sound treatment too which soaks up a bit of the noise.


----------



## BftGibson

had my tech do PPIMV on all my 4 holers. Works lovely,,he told me it was a trainwreck 3 PPIMV..it is more about bringing down from volume tone vs going the other way. Understanding that..a slight compression builds up as you lower it, but..for heavier music its awesome(like a built in boost but totally useable without flub)..for compensation to keep reg tone as you lower it & it gets nastier..back off the chan volumes to adjust. I can play these beasts at talking levels or stadium. Best money i ever spent. Not a negative post,,just trying to relate how i found the way to use my amps a low levels..that being said..at super low level.. can boost the traditional way//TS or SD to just bring up the bottom. Saved me from going crazy. My experience vs attenuating was way more organic sounding amp. Some dont believe me..but i sit in between 4x12 on a chair & and can play it in the LR while the tv is on,,,its almost hi fi at a very low level right in front of that cab. In fact i sit in front of it when wife falls asleep & it sounds very full..sometimes even better than headphone or playing loud..its cool cause i can progressively practice on same amp that i use live ..just dif volumes & slight tone compensation.


----------



## johan.b

Philbo said:


> Hey all, new here!
> 
> Got my SV20H on Saturday here in the UK.
> 
> First impressions are that it sounds great! I expected it to be loud but was shocked at how loud it actually was un-attenuated!
> I already picked up a 2nd hand Jet City Jettenuator in anticipation for this which works great for lower home practice level, however I ran into a bit of an issue when I tried it in a rehearsal space last night.
> 
> So I tried running the amp un-attenuated in both the 20w and 5w modes and even then it was too loud for the room, this shocked me a bit considering the reviews I have seen and comments from others. Again, I didn't expect it to be quiet either, it's a gunned plexi! I'm running it through a Zilla 2x12 into the high treble channel jumped. level on channel 1 around 5 for a classic rock crunch and up a bit higher for some heavier numbers.
> 
> I hooked up the attenuator, but then found that I was nearly at wide open on the attenuator (which I read in the manual takes 3db off the normal full volume). This doesn't really leave me with anywhere to go.
> 
> I would not consider us a quiet band at all (hard rock covers), and we managed to get a good and balanced sound in the room (again the amp sounded fantastic!) but I feel that it's in a bit of an annoying inbetween volume! I think the 20w mode will certainly be too loud for the venues we play (mostly pubs) and the 5w might still be too loud. In essence, it was too loud without the attenuator and nearly too quiet with it!
> 
> Maybe a better attenuator could be the option? anyone got any opinions on different attenuators or advice?
> 
> I have a gig on Friday so will try it out in another room to see what it's like...


If your 2x12 has stereo option, try running it through the stereo input so you only run 1x12. That'll take the spl down in the room and gives you more options without hauling around more equipment.. I'm guessing you'll be just where you want to running, running 20 watt into a single 12..
... there is a reason fender deluxe reverb(20 watt 1x12) is one of the most popular setups in rock history..
J


----------



## Biff Maloy

What Johan said above I was going to suggest. 

You haven't said what speakers you are using. If they are 100db you could go with something less efficient to knock some decibels off. Sounds like you don't need much adjustment.


----------



## BftGibson

if any body is close to me..i have a whole bunch of speaker cabs..if any one would want to try some out. if you wanted to video it all..cool with me. have a bandroom all set up


----------



## Fender

Not sure I understood fully : sound too loud without attenuator and too quiet with the jettenuator at full volume ?
sounds odd a 3dB difference is all it takes to get from too loud to too quiet in a gig situation


----------



## Philbo

johan.b said:


> If your 2x12 has stereo option, try running it through the stereo input so you only run 1x12. That'll take the spl down in the room and gives you more options without hauling around more equipment.. I'm guessing you'll be just where you want to running, running 20 watt into a single 12..
> ... there is a reason fender deluxe reverb(20 watt 1x12) is one of the most popular setups in rock history..
> J



Unfortunately it doesn't have stereo outputs. I don't usually take it to rehearsal spaces anyway, this was just to get an idea of volumes before our gig. Our other guitarist uses a vintage plexi (attenuated) and 4x12 live so I would t be able to keep up with a 1x12 I doubt!


----------



## Philbo

Biff Maloy said:


> What Johan said above I was going to suggest.
> 
> You haven't said what speakers you are using. If they are 100db you could go with something less efficient to knock some decibels off. Sounds like you don't need much adjustment.



It's a Zilla 2x12 with a V30 and a Creamback 75. 8ohm


----------



## Philbo

Fender said:


> Not sure I understood fully : sound too loud without attenuator and too quiet with the jettenuator at full volume ?
> sounds odd a 3dB difference is all it takes to get from too loud to too quiet in a gig situation


That's what I thought!

There was a big difference though!

As I said, I was keeping up with the band with it nearly fully open, but if I was to take the attenuator out it would have been way louder.

Makes me worry I wouldn't have any more volume on hand when I'm up against our other guitarists 4x12!


----------



## Rick66

Casual poster here fellas....still reading through all the pages on this one but adding my pic of my new arrival. The cab is all original except for the grille cloth, which i did myself. I thoroughly enjoy this amp and prefer it immensely over an O20 i returned last year. I play as a hobby and have this in my basement... I can say the 5 watts is really loud and does not sound decent until the volume is on at least 4. Overall, I am very pleased


----------



## tce63

Rick66 said:


> Casual poster here fellas....still reading through all the pages on this one but adding my pic of my new arrival. The cab is all original except for the grille cloth, which i did myself. I thoroughly enjoy this amp and prefer it immensely over an O20 i returned last year. I play as a hobby and have this in my basement... I can say the 5 watts is really loud and does not sound decent until the volume is on at least 4. Overall, I am very pleased



Looks great and Yes, the SV20h is a fantastic amp, Marshall did it great this time.

Cheers


----------



## Fender

Philbo said:


> That's what I thought!
> 
> There was a big difference though!
> 
> As I said, I was keeping up with the band with it nearly fully open, but if I was to take the attenuator out it would have been way louder.
> 
> Makes me worry I wouldn't have any more volume on hand when I'm up against our other guitarists 4x12!


You still can adjust volume I/II a bit to account for the 3dB difference (It will add a bit of distorsion but not so much)


----------



## Msharky67

The reason why I didn't buy this. Spend $1299 for this too loud now have to spend $XXX for an attenuator too. The attenuator is too much for 20 watts and squashes the tone. I feared this happening with these. There aren't many attenuators that work for 20 watters. I see some using those OX boxes. Geezh $1299 x 2. That's a good bedroom rig! Expecting the Origin today!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Origin isn't a quiet amp either. Hope it works out for you. I will recommend to anybody that of the five 20 watt heads the Mini Jubilee is going to be the most low volume friendly followed by the DSL. This is without any external gadgets.


----------



## Buzzard

BftGibson said:


> had my tech do PPIMV on all my 4 holers. Works lovely,,he told me it was a trainwreck 3 PPIMV..it is more about bringing down from volume tone vs going the other way. Understanding that..a slight compression builds up as you lower it, but..for heavier music its awesome(like a built in boost but totally useable without flub)..for compensation to keep reg tone as you lower it & it gets nastier..back off the chan volumes to adjust. I can play these beasts at talking levels or stadium. Best money i ever spent. Not a negative post,,just trying to relate how i found the way to use my amps a low levels..that being said..at super low level.. can boost the traditional way//TS or SD to just bring up the bottom. Saved me from going crazy. My experience vs attenuating was way more organic sounding amp. Some dont believe me..but i sit in between 4x12 on a chair & and can play it in the LR while the tv is on,,,its almost hi fi at a very low level right in front of that cab. In fact i sit in front of it when wife falls asleep & it sounds very full..sometimes even better than headphone or playing loud..its cool cause i can progressively practice on same amp that i use live ..just dif volumes & slight tone compensation.


I may just go this way .I assume you put these in plexi style heads? I might try and find a cheap used 1987x and do this. or jtm 45 . Does it get a good brown sound?


----------



## Buzzard

BftGibson said:


> had my tech do PPIMV on all my 4 holers. Works lovely,,he told me it was a trainwreck 3 PPIMV..it is more about bringing down from volume tone vs going the other way. Understanding that..a slight compression builds up as you lower it, but..for heavier music its awesome(like a built in boost but totally useable without flub)..for compensation to keep reg tone as you lower it & it gets nastier..back off the chan volumes to adjust. I can play these beasts at talking levels or stadium. Best money i ever spent. Not a negative post,,just trying to relate how i found the way to use my amps a low levels..that being said..at super low level.. can boost the traditional way//TS or SD to just bring up the bottom. Saved me from going crazy. My experience vs attenuating was way more organic sounding amp. Some dont believe me..but i sit in between 4x12 on a chair & and can play it in the LR while the tv is on,,,its almost hi fi at a very low level right in front of that cab. In fact i sit in front of it when wife falls asleep & it sounds very full..sometimes even better than headphone or playing loud..its cool cause i can progressively practice on same amp that i use live ..just dif volumes & slight tone compensation.


I may just go this way .I assume you put these in plexi style heads? I might try and find a cheap used 1987x and do this. or jtm 45 . Does it get a good brown sound? But even used prices are about $1299-


----------



## assaf110

Philbo said:


> So I tried running the amp un-attenuated in both the 20w and 5w modes and even then it was too loud for the room, this shocked me a bit considering the reviews I have seen and comments from others. Again, I didn't expect it to be quiet either, it's a gunned plexi! I'm running it through a Zilla 2x12 into the high treble channel jumped. level on channel 1 around 5 for a classic rock crunch and up a bit higher for some heavier numbers.
> 
> I hooked up the attenuator, but then found that I was nearly at wide open on the attenuator (which I read in the manual takes 3db off the normal full volume). This doesn't really leave me with anywhere to go.



If I understand correctly, with attenuator (minimum attenuation) in 5W mode it’s too quite, but running it un-attenuated in 5W mode is too loud .
You still have quite a few options to control your volume level that should get you in the right zone-
1. Switch to 20w mode and attenuate as required.
2. Use guitar volume or amp volume to fine tune the volume level.
3. Use a volume pot or effect with volume level in the loop - seems perfect for this scenario.
4. Use low inputs in amp.
5. Different attenuator, speakers, etc.


----------



## marshallmellowed

assaf110 said:


> If I understand correctly, with attenuator (minimum attenuation) in 5W mode it’s too quite, but running it un-attenuated in 5W mode is too loud .
> You still have quite a few options to control your volume level that should get you in the right zone-
> 1. Switch to 20w mode and attenuate as required.
> 2. Use guitar volume or amp volume to fine tune the volume level.
> 3. Use a volume pot or effect with volume level in the loop - seems perfect for this scenario.
> 4. Use low inputs in amp.
> 5. Different attenuator, speakers, etc.



True, if a guy can't get to a usable volume with a 20w amp _and_ an attenuator, he's doing something wrong. With a low power 20w amp, I would use a variable attenuator (not stepped).


----------



## Biff Maloy

Don't know how popular it is anymore but I have a Badcat Unleash. It's the only attenuator/reamp device I've ever used. I hardly use it but it has worked well in the past. I used it to bring the volume up on the 50th Anniversary Marshalls.


----------



## Tore knutsen

marshallmellowed said:


> True, if a guy can't get to a usable volume with a 20w amp _and_ an attenuator, he's doing something wrong. With a low power 20w amp, I would use a variable attenuator (not stepped).


This. A variable attenuator is the thing. I use a juice box, works great for me


----------



## Chris4189

Tore knutsen said:


> This. A variable attenuator is the thing. I use a juice box, works great for me



Agreed! The juice box plays very well with this amp in knocking a little bit off.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Chris4189 said:


> Agreed! The juice box plays very well with this amp in knocking a little bit off.


Yes Chris, Im very happy with it. And it doesnt cost much either. Great little tool


----------



## Sacalait

I've pre-ordered a SV20 from Sweetwater. They're backed up a month as of this writing. I think Marshall has a hit with these amps. I also think it's gonna put a wrench in a lot of boutique amplifier manufacturer spokes- metaphorically speaking. It's about time Marshall did this. This is the first time I buy an amp without really knowing much about it except from some videos I've watched. I'm real excited. I'll post when I get it- which looks like June right now.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, one retailer here had a few last week, they lasted 2 days. They're getting more 1st week of May, which is when I'm getting mine. They're definitely making a killing with these, no retailer manages to keep any in stock so far.
Also very excited about it, and being able to gig it !


----------



## Rick66

Question on the ax7 tubes.....which is the phase inverter? Is it the leftmost tube from L to R when viewing the amp from the rear?


----------



## K2JLX

Rick66 said:


> Question on the ax7 tubes.....which is the phase inverter? Is it the leftmost tube from L to R when viewing the amp from the rear?



The one furthest away from the input jacks, directly behind the bass and middle pots.


----------



## BftGibson

Buzzard said:


> I may just go this way .I assume you put these in plexi style heads? I might try and find a cheap used 1987x and do this. or jtm 45 . Does it get a good brown sound? But even used prices are about $1299-


i dont have over $900 in any of my clones..my tech has all 3 of em made exactly where i want em..jtm45-6l6 -jtm50 el34 SS &Tube Rec & jmp50 1987 now 2204 on hoffman board..just got my DSL100h back today from tech today..4th round of mods..holy crap..gain usable from 0 to 10 on Ultra & Classic..i believe it & VM aregoing to be only amp I keep after the JMP series,playing the jtm45-50--jmp50 back to back everyday has made me way better guitar player..you work the amp & guitar without all the pre gain shape..today..used dsl for first time in 2 months..viscous

just thump & clear..the early circuits made me learn to set amps with ears not my eyes & the internet


----------



## KelvinS1965

Only just got round to trying my Classic 50s Tele through my SV20H tonight. It really showed the differences in sound depending which inputs I put the jumper in and then which input I plugged the Tele into: I could get quite a nasty/bright tone using top left (and jumpered bottom left to top right), but using bottom right, with the same jumper positions and I could mix some fantastic sounds.

Jumpering the two top inputs and then plugging the guitar in either bottom input seemed to give a slight variation too.

I'll probably get banned from here , but it was the clean tones that I was enjoying the most with this guitar, or those with just a touch of dirt.


----------



## ken361

Highly recommend the Jubilee wow instant AC/DC Foreigner gain to like Alice In Chains etc. for a second amp its just great out of the box


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Highly recommend the Jubilee wow instant AC/DC Foreigner gain to like Alice In Chains etc. for a second amp its just great out of the box


You have grabbed the Jube now as well Ken?


----------



## ken361

yeah love it you will too!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> yeah love it you will too!!


Right now I need to enjoy what I have already purchased, work will pick up but right now not so good! Cheers Mitch


----------



## trovador

Some recent demos of the Studio Vintage 20:



This is a demo of the new Boss Waza Tube amp expander but features the SV20H


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Finally, mine is coming !!! Saw one available at a french online shop yesterday evening, so I jumped on it. Just got off the phone with the shop, turns out they only had one in stock, with more only coming at the end of the month (May 24th). Luckily enough, I jumped the gun at the right moment, and it ships today, should be here on Thursday (tomorrow is a holiday here in France).
Super excited about it, especially since it's the first time I ever purchase an amp sight unseen, and the first time in 15 years I purchase an amp new. So yeah, really looking forward to finally getting mine. Especially since I have a pretty big gig coming on Friday, so it'll get its baptism of fire straight away


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Finally, mine is coming !!! Saw one available at a french online shop yesterday evening, so I jumped on it. Just got off the phone with the shop, turns out they only had one in stock, with more only coming at the end of the month (May 24th). Luckily enough, I jumped the gun at the right moment, and it ships today, should be here on Thursday (tomorrow is a holiday here in France).
> Super excited about it, especially since it's the first time I ever purchase an amp sight unseen, and the first time in 15 years I purchase an amp new. So yeah, really looking forward to finally getting mine. Especially since I have a pretty big gig coming on Friday, so it'll get its baptism of fire straight away



Congrats to a great amp, I know that you will be pleased with it.
Love mine, fantastic amp.

Cheers


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks ! Yeah, I know I won't be disappointed, and a cranked Plexi is the tone I've chased for years (ala Slash, Steve Stevens, Lynch on Back For The Attack, Jake E Lee with Ozzy, and more). Soooo looking forward to actually unbox it and plug it in !!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

It's here !!!!

View media item 10735
I retrieved it from the post office earlier, and spent the last 4 hours or so playing it with both my cabs, and a crapload of pedals (I build them as a hobby, which means I have a truckload of them, test-ran about 15 different overdrives, boosts and distortions).

First impression: IT'S LOUD !!! Like, crazy loud. Definitely not an apartment amp, even at the 5w setting. As expected, volume pots mostly control the amount of gain and High Treble/Normal channels balance.
I've built a volume box (just a 1590A box, 2 jacks and a A100k pot), it comes VERY handy taming the volume to manageable levels.
Note that using the volume box reduces the gain available quite a bit, as you don't hit the PI quite as hard.

The tone ? Just as expected: mean, big, warm but with lots of bite, amazingly dynamic (being able to roll back the volume pot on the guitar to go from crunch to clean is something that IMO you only really get with single channel amps). And it takes pedals like a charm, including distortions (my homemade Guvnor sounds wicked for 80s hard rock tones, even at apartment levels).
The Palmer 2x12 (with mid-80s G12T75s) sounds nice with it, but lacks a bit bottom end (it will come with more volume, I guess). The 4x12, which is a 1980 JCM800 1960B, it has 2 G12M25 on top (newer ones, made in the UK) and 2 G12T75 (from the same quad as the ones in the Palmer) on the bottom, sounds HUGE ! Super balanced, very punchy, just amazing. And I know it'll only get better at stage volumes.

I even took some time to try out some fun stuff:

View media item 10736
Basically 5-cable method: guitar to first half of the board, to the input of the SV20H, FX send goes to the second half of the board, where I use the Eventide TimeFactor (which is an AMAZING pedal btw) to split to stereo, going back into the FX return of both amps. Sounds otherworldly with stereo delays going into both amps !
I have a bunch of outdoors gigs on pretty big stages this summer where I'll be able to use that setup and open up the SV properly, should be a blast...

In the meantime, I guess I'll get the matching 2x12 somewhere down the line, for both tonal and aesthetics purposes, but so far, I'm super happy. The SV gets its baptism of fire tomorrow evening, should be pretty fun


----------



## Sacalait

Let me say this first before I say what I want to say: I've pre-ordered and am actually paying on a SV20 head from Sweetwater! THAT'S how excited I am about this amp! It's not due to arrive for about another month which means I'll have paid two notes before I get it! 

But I've thought of this. What the f**k was Marshall thinking when they released these two new studio amps as TEN INCH combos? Who, for geez sake, wants a Plexi or JCM800 with a 10" speaker? Who?! I've noticed on all the major music sites here in America the heads and 2x12 cabs are sold out and seem to have over a month of folks waiting! Yet the combos are in stock! Of course this is just an observation but man! I think Marshall would have sold out the combos had they released them in 1X12 cabs! Anyone else scratching their heads over this? I consider it total marketing failure on one of the most excited amp releases in a LONG time!!


----------



## Sacalait

I wanted to mention I already have a 1936 cab and two Orange PPC112 cabs (one with a 25 watt Greenback and the other with a V30)



Sacalait said:


> Let me say this first before I say what I want to say: I've pre-ordered and am actually paying on a SV20 head from Sweetwater! THAT'S how excited I am about this amp! It's not due to arrive for about another month which means I'll have paid two notes before I get it!
> 
> But I've thought of this. What the f**k was Marshall thinking when they released these two new studio amps as TEN INCH combos? Who, for geez sake, wants a Plexi or JCM800 with a 10" speaker? Who?! I've noticed on all the major music sites here in America the heads and 2x12 cabs are sold out and seem to have over a month of folks waiting! Yet the combos are in stock! Of course this is just an observation but man! I think Marshall would have sold out the combos had they released them in 1X12 cabs! Anyone else scratching their heads over this? I consider it total marketing failure on one of the most excited amp releases in a LONG time!!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, maybe they're more interested on selling heads and cabs ? Plus this way there's no overlap between the combo and the head plus 1x12 setup.
All demos of both combos sound pretty good though.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> It's here !!!!
> 
> View media item 10735
> I retrieved it from the post office earlier, and spent the last 4 hours or so playing it with both my cabs, and a crapload of pedals (I build them as a hobby, which means I have a truckload of them, test-ran about 15 different overdrives, boosts and distortions).
> 
> First impression: IT'S LOUD !!! Like, crazy loud. Definitely not an apartment amp, even at the 5w setting. As expected, volume pots mostly control the amount of gain and High Treble/Normal channels balance.
> I've built a volume box (just a 1590A box, 2 jacks and a A100k pot), it comes VERY handy taming the volume to manageable levels.
> Note that using the volume box reduces the gain available quite a bit, as you don't hit the PI quite as hard.
> 
> The tone ? Just as expected: mean, big, warm but with lots of bite, amazingly dynamic (being able to roll back the volume pot on the guitar to go from crunch to clean is something that IMO you only really get with single channel amps). And it takes pedals like a charm, including distortions (my homemade Guvnor sounds wicked for 80s hard rock tones, even at apartment levels).
> The Palmer 2x12 (with mid-80s G12T75s) sounds nice with it, but lacks a bit bottom end (it will come with more volume, I guess). The 4x12, which is a 1980 JCM800 1960B, it has 2 G12M25 on top (newer ones, made in the UK) and 2 G12T75 (from the same quad as the ones in the Palmer) on the bottom, sounds HUGE ! Super balanced, very punchy, just amazing. And I know it'll only get better at stage volumes.
> 
> I even took some time to try out some fun stuff:
> 
> View media item 10736
> Basically 5-cable method: guitar to first half of the board, to the input of the SV20H, FX send goes to the second half of the board, where I use the Eventide TimeFactor (which is an AMAZING pedal btw) to split to stereo, going back into the FX return of both amps. Sounds otherworldly with stereo delays going into both amps !
> I have a bunch of outdoors gigs on pretty big stages this summer where I'll be able to use that setup and open up the SV properly, should be a blast...
> 
> In the meantime, I guess I'll get the matching 2x12 somewhere down the line, for both tonal and aesthetics purposes, but so far, I'm super happy. The SV gets its baptism of fire tomorrow evening, should be pretty fun



Congrats, play the hell out of it 

Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, maybe they're more interested on selling heads and cabs ? Plus this way there's no overlap between the combo and the head plus 1x12 setup.
> All demos of both combos sound pretty good though.


Congratulations on your new amp Brother, as my brother TC said play the hell out of it and put it away hot! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Biff Maloy

The combo thing has been discussed to death. I'm also in line for the head from Sweetwater. 

My thoughts are the combo is designed for the grab and go crowd and for the situation where a players sonic footprint needs to be somewhat controlled. Every owner of an SV20 has said the amp is loud. Louder than other 20 watters. 

Don't get me wrong. I use 12s mostly myself but I also have several Celestion 10s. 

If you have an amp that hits it's sweet spot at a certain setting yet it may be unusable in some cases and don't want to use a pedal then I'd rather go with a less efficient 12 or go with a small speaker like a 10 over any attenuator. I honestly don't get the natural prejudice towards a good 10" speaker. They have their merits. Plus, quite a few have complained about these combos but haven't even tried the thing at volume.


----------



## Michael Roe

Sacalait said:


> Let me say this first before I say what I want to say: I've pre-ordered and am actually paying on a SV20 head from Sweetwater! THAT'S how excited I am about this amp! It's not due to arrive for about another month which means I'll have paid two notes before I get it!
> 
> But I've thought of this. What the f**k was Marshall thinking when they released these two new studio amps as TEN INCH combos? Who, for geez sake, wants a Plexi or JCM800 with a 10" speaker? Who?! I've noticed on all the major music sites here in America the heads and 2x12 cabs are sold out and seem to have over a month of folks waiting! Yet the combos are in stock! Of course this is just an observation but man! I think Marshall would have sold out the combos had they released them in 1X12 cabs! Anyone else scratching their heads over this? I consider it total marketing failure on one of the most excited amp releases in a LONG time!!


I think maybe the 10" combo thing is more for like a guy who wants to have it at home and jam a bit more quietly then take it to a rehearsal or a gig where he plugs it into his 2x12 or 4x12.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks guys, much appreciated ! It'll definitely be gigged quite a bit, including outdoors gigs where I'll be able to open it up properly.

And yeah, it's loud, and I mean, FREAKING LOUD !!! Even at 5w, you're way past TV/bedroom volume as soon as you go past 3 on either volume pot (ie, as soon as it gets into crunch territory). Just as the Lead and Superlead were crazy loud, being amps that were designed before proper PAs (not mentioning monitor wedges) even were a thing. The SV20H with a 2x12 will have ZERO issue competing with a loud drummer, unless you want lots of clean headroom. But then again, if you want loud cleans, the SV20H probably isn't the right amp for you, better get a Fender Twin


----------



## Biff Maloy

Im looking forward to hearing your thoughts. Congratulations on being part of a select few!! 

That's exactly what I'm expecting from it. Just about everyone has had the same comment.


----------



## Sacalait

Yeah man enjoy it! I'm anxiously awaiting mine!



WellBurnTheSky said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated ! It'll definitely be gigged quite a bit, including outdoors gigs where I'll be able to open it up properly.
> 
> And yeah, it's loud, and I mean, FREAKING LOUD !!! Even at 5w, you're way past TV/bedroom volume as soon as you go past 3 on either volume pot (ie, as soon as it gets into crunch territory). Just as the Lead and Superlead were crazy loud, being amps that were designed before proper PAs (not mentioning monitor wedges) even were a thing. The SV20H with a 2x12 will have ZERO issue competing with a loud drummer, unless you want lots of clean headroom. But then again, if you want loud cleans, the SV20H probably isn't the right amp for you, better get a Fender Twin


----------



## Sacalait

I'm new to this forum but I've been on the JVMforum for a few years. I guess what I was thinking is I'd've sprung the extra $200 (maybe $300 in a 12") for the combo just to have the thing! Ha! The ten inch combo just seems disappointing. 



Biff Maloy said:


> The combo thing has been discussed to death. I'm also in line for the head from Sweetwater.
> 
> My thoughts are the combo is designed for the grab and go crowd and for the situation where a players sonic footprint needs to be somewhat controlled. Every owner of an SV20 has said the amp is loud. Louder than other 20 watters.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I use 12s mostly myself but I also have several Celestion 10s.
> 
> If you have an amp that hits it's sweet spot at a certain setting yet it may be unusable in some cases and don't want to use a pedal then I'd rather go with a less efficient 12 or go with a small speaker like a 10 over any attenuator. I honestly don't get the natural prejudice towards a good 10" speaker. They have their merits. Plus, quite a few have complained about these combos but haven't even tried the thing at volume.


----------



## tce63

Sacalait said:


> I'm new to this forum but I've been on the JVMforum for a few years. I guess what I was thinking is I'd've sprung the extra $200 (maybe $300 in a 12") for the combo just to have the thing! Ha! The ten inch combo just seems disappointing.



Sorry i missed that,  to the forum.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Congratulations WellBurnTheSky and welcome to Sacalait. 

I play my SV20H through a Palmer cab at home, loaded with a pair of Greenbacks. I haven't tried it through my 2x12 Mini Jubilee cab yet (with V30s in it), but even through one of the MG series 4x12 cabs our rehearsal studio has it sounds great.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Welcome Sacalait !

Yeah, the Palmer is pretty good, my 4x12 walks all over it though. Which is why I'll be taking it with me tomorrow, we're playing in a pretty nice club, Paul Gilbert played there just last Tuesday, and Y&T is playing there next September, amongst others.


----------



## Trapland

Biff Maloy said:


> The combo thing has been discussed to death............
> ..........(stuff edited)
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I use 12s mostly myself................... I honestly don't get the natural prejudice towards a good 10" speaker. ........



I don’t know if you realize it, but your argument FOR 10” combos is also the argument against.

Most people expect to hear a plexi through a closed back cabinet full of 12” speakers. An open back combo sounds great, but very very different from the traditional Marshall s0und. And amp builders themselves are responsible for the prejudice against 10s. You said it...a GOOD 10” speaker. Usually 10s are included for portability, reducing loudness and lower cost. Most 10” combos don’t sound anything like a plexi. A few Celestion 10s sound good and lots sound awful.

If a guy is looking for a different sort of cranked legacy amp tone, a 10” combo might be great, but it’s not going to sound like the plexi most of us think of.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Trapland said:


> I don’t know if you realize it, but your argument FOR 10” combos is also the argument against.
> 
> Most people expect to hear a plexi through a closed back cabinet full of 12” speakers. An open back combo sounds great, but very very different from the traditional Marshall s0und. And amp builders themselves are responsible for the prejudice against 10s. You said it...a GOOD 10” speaker. Usually 10s are included for portability, reducing loudness and lower cost. Most 10” combos don’t sound anything like a plexi. A few Celestion 10s sound good and lots sound awful.
> 
> If a guy is looking for a different sort of cranked legacy amp tone, a 10” combo might be great, but it’s not going to sound like the plexi most of us think of.



I'm not a fan of the combo either. I don't even like combos. I'm just trying to make sense of the design and to me that is the only thing that makes reasonable sense of the decision. I see "Grab an go" all the time out there which for my neck of the woods I don't get either. I live right where the Allman Brothers had their heyday so the player trying to get his rig down the middle of say New York isn't anything I deal with but I could see that being a big hassle. I load my stuff in my F250 with plenty of room to spare. I also don't think if it came with a 12 that gets much closer to what is the defining tone we chase yet some claim that those 2 inches make all the difference. Yes, that opens me up to the classic counter of "Ask your....what she thinks" but all of it is a compromise. 

I have the head ordered for all the reasons you say. I also have a 4x12 1960AX I bought just for the SV20H. I've been using a 2061CX which is a fine cabinet but I want that 4x12 sound especially for it. My 2525H rips through it.


----------



## Buzzard

Anybody miss the lack of a choke in this thing?


----------



## Michael Roe

Buzzard said:


> Anybody miss the lack of a choke in this thing?


Nah, I'm happy with the fuel injection, lol.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Okay, I used the Studio Vintage live yesterday, at a small club (4-500 audience, was totally packed). It was running through my 1980 JCM800 4x12 (G12Ms on top, mid-80s G12Ts on the bottom).

First off, saying that it's loud is a major understatement. Thank God I had built a volume box for it, playing with a pretty loud drummer, I had the volume box at half (!!!) on the 20w setting, and that's the first time I didn't need having some guitar in my monitor. I think I won't be able to have it on full a lot, except for on big outdoors stages. Home, I'll use it with my Two Notes Captor into my audio interface and IRs.

Tone-wise, it was awesome ! Using the volume box cuts some of the saturation (as I don't hit the PI and power tubes quite as hard), so I was hitting the front with my home-made Guvnor clone, and with my Les Paul ('13 Traditional with a couple mods, including a Seymour Duncan Slash Signature set), it was the quintessential Marshall tone. Big, bold, warm, cutting, the right amount of compression (think current Schenker/Norum/Steve Stevens amounts of gain...so enough to have some tapping/legato action going, but definitely not gained out). Just a blast to play. At louder volumes, I might be able to get away only using my Maxon OD9 to boost it and get the same amount of grind.
Pretty much any pedal sounds brilliant into it, and for what the design is, delays in the loop (I'm using an Eventide TimeFactor) sound perfect, super clear and defined. At soundcheck, I had a little fun using its ability to go from pissed-off overdrive to sparkly cleans using different pickups and rolling off the volume knob, and it also does that brilliantly, as expected (our setlist was about 95% gain tones, over a 3-1/2hrs show, so I didn't use it clean a lot, mind you).

The funny part being, there were a few guitar players in the room, and they all were quite interested in seeing the SV20H, as there definitely is a lot of hype about it. And again, the amp lives up to the expectations ! If you want THAT tone at a kinda more manageable volume (again, it's still LOUD), look no further. Brilliant amp.


----------



## Tiboy

What are the volume and tone differences between 20 W with a volume box vs 5W without a volume box?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

You can basically get them at the same level. But honestly, 5w isn't massively quieter than 20w, the difference lies more in the amount of low end, 5w feels spongier and 20w feels bolder and has more low end.
5w already is plenty loud, even on stage (as long as you don't expect clean headroom of course, but who purchases a mini Plexi for its clean headroom anyway ?). In my opinion, you'll need a volume box in either mode to dial in the right level. Keep in mind that past 3 on the dial, channel levels have no effect whatsoever on the actual volume, they change the tonal balance and amount of saturation, period. Nature of the beast. And as I mentioned above, the volume box DOES cut some saturation as well. Again, nature of the beast.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> You can basically get them at the same level. But honestly, 5w isn't massively quieter than 20w, the difference lies more in the amount of low end, 5w feels spongier and 20w feels bolder and has more low end.
> 5w already is plenty loud, even on stage (as long as you don't expect clean headroom of course, but who purchases a mini Plexi for its clean headroom anyway ?). In my opinion, you'll need a volume box in either mode to dial in the right level. Keep in mind that past 3 on the dial, channel levels have no effect whatsoever on the actual volume, they change the tonal balance and amount of saturation, period. Nature of the beast. And as I mentioned above, the volume box DOES cut some saturation as well. Again, nature of the beast.



I agree with everything that you say right now

But I dont use a volume box, i use a Palmer PDI-06 Attenuator

Cheers


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tce63 said:


> I agree with everything that you say right now
> 
> But I dont use a volume box, i use a Palmer PDI-06 Attenuator
> 
> Cheers


Tbh I'm considering getting an attenuator at some point, so I can keep a constant amount of dirt no matter where my volume needs to be for a particular venue. So I take it the Palmer is good ?
Only issue I'd have with it, my 4x12 is 16ohms while the 2x12 is 8 ohms, so ideally I'd like an attenuator that has selectable impedance (which my mean a load/reamp box might be a better match for my needs).


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Tbh I'm considering getting an attenuator at some point, so I can keep a constant amount of dirt no matter where my volume needs to be for a particular venue. So I take it the Palmer is good ?
> Only issue I'd have with it, my 4x12 is 16ohms while the 2x12 is 8 ohms, so ideally I'd like an attenuator that has selectable impedance (which my mean a load/reamp box might be a better match for my needs).



I have a friend who has a Palmer, so when I finally got my SV20H I lent it over the day, was very happy with it so I ordered an 8 ohm then it gives me the option to use 2 16 Ohm's cabs.
In my ears, it does not color the sound very much and has a price that is affordable.

I am very happy with it, sounds great


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Great info right there ! Palmer makes some solid stuff.
I was browsing through the Thomann website, the SPL Reducer might fit the bill for me, as it has selectable impedance (game plan here is to be able to use the SV20H with any of my cabs, hence the need for going either 8 ohms or 16 ohms), and not too expensive (370-ish).
I'll need to weight my options a bit !

Also wondering if I should go for the matching 2x12, or get Zilla to build me one (a Zilla with removable casters and a pair of G12M65s would be pretty much the same price as the SV212 when factoring in shipping costs). Or maybe the Origin 2x12, if it's any good (it's quite a bit cheaper, and they have a horizontal 2x12). The idea being to use both the DSL and the SV20H in stereo, both on 2x12s...so having both amps on horizontal cabs would look better  But the SV212 is a known quantity, I know for a fact it sounds very good with the SV20H (as all demoes show). 
Ugh, choices, choices...first world problems


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Great info right there ! Palmer makes some solid stuff.
> I was browsing through the Thomann website, the SPL Reducer might fit the bill for me, as it has selectable impedance (game plan here is to be able to use the SV20H with any of my cabs, hence the need for going either 8 ohms or 16 ohms), and not too expensive (370-ish).
> I'll need to weight my options a bit !
> 
> Also wondering if I should go for the matching 2x12, or get Zilla to build me one (a Zilla with removable casters and a pair of G12M65s would be pretty much the same price as the SV212 when factoring in shipping costs). Or maybe the Origin 2x12, if it's any good (it's quite a bit cheaper, and they have a horizontal 2x12). The idea being to use both the DSL and the SV20H in stereo, both on 2x12s...so having both amps on horizontal cabs would look better  But the SV212 is a known quantity, I know for a fact it sounds very good with the SV20H (as all demoes show).
> Ugh, choices, choices...first world problems



I have the SV212 also, nice cab but i have already changed the speakers to a pair of Greenies i have since before.

To be honest, I didn't give the Vintage speakers a fair chance


----------



## Trapland

Last night I played a small room full to standing only, people. Maybe 100-150 people. I used a 1968 plexi 50 watt through a 68 4x12 with G12H-55 pulsonics. I ran a Marshall PowerBrake. I clicked it down about 9 dB. It could have been louder, but I try to not be “that guy”.

For a room like that, I think the 20 watt might work, but maybe too loud.


----------



## johan.b

Trapland said:


> Last night I played a small room full to standing.......I ran a Marshall PowerBrake. I clicked it down about 9 dB. It could have been louder, but I try to not be “that guy”.
> 
> For a room like that, I think the 20 watt might work, but maybe too loud.



3clicks down..50-25-12-6 watt....5 watt mode would have worked...
J


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Trapland said:


> Last night I played a small room full to standing only, people. Maybe 100-150 people. I used a 1968 plexi 50 watt through a 68 4x12 with G12H-55 pulsonics. I ran a Marshall PowerBrake. I clicked it down about 9 dB. It could have been louder, but I try to not be “that guy”.
> 
> For a room like that, I think the 20 watt might work, but maybe too loud.


Yeah totally. I'll know for certain this summer, but I'm 99% positive that unless you do huge stages all the time (which isn't the case for most of us I guess), 20w is more than enough. Especially in this day and age, where you have monitors, IEMs and whatnot.


----------



## Trapland

johan.b said:


> 3clicks down..50-25-12-6 watt....5 watt mode would have worked...
> J



Or 20 watt mode through a much less efficient cabinet, like a 2x12 with g12m Greenbacks.

I have an AC4. Four watts and maybe a half a watt before breakup. When I plug it into a 4x12 with 100db/m speakers it’s plenty for band practice. No headroom, but loud enough. I think the SV20 would work almost anywhere if matched with the right cabinet and speakers for the venue.

Here’s the only thing holding me back - I _like _the sound of a 50 watt plexi attenuated down a few clicks! Not to say I wouldn’t like a 5/20 watt through the same cab, I might, but the lack of choke and small OT will surely sound different. 

But it would be _so nice _to not have to screw around with a big old brick of an attenuator at shows.

So who’s gigged this SV20H that usually plays a plexi?


----------



## Biff Maloy

There's a noticeable drop off in volume going from a G12H 55HZ to a G12M20. It's enough that combining that with the 20/5 watt feature might give some wiggle room.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah definitely ! When discussing volume and amp wattage people often overlook the huge impact of speakers, be it the amount of them, or the sensitivity. Going from a G12H to a G12M is dropping 4dB in sensitivity, which is a lot. And going from a 4x12 to a 2x12 with identical speakers is -3dB (which is similar to going from a 100W to a 50W amp on the same cab).
So yeah, going from, say, a 1960AHW to a 2x12 with G12M25s would be a very noticeable drop in volume.

Btw, while we're at it, what would be a good 2x12 (ideally horizontal and with removable casters) with G12Ms that would work with a SV20H ? Asking for a friend


----------



## Thevenin

Here's a question out of left field for the SV20H owners; are the feet tall enough to clear the handle on a cabinet? My Origin 20 has little feet syndrome. Even my Mesa TA-15 has large/tall feet big enough to support a Peavey VTA-400.


----------



## Madfinger

Mine hits the handle on a custom made 1×12 so I'm going to put some longer legs on it. Awesome cab but I asked for side handles when I ordered the cab build.


----------



## Msharky67

I was looking at these but got the Origin 20. Sadly I am returning it. After spending the weekend with it I just didn't feel the love with it. Two of my pedals sounded OK with it. Tube Screamer was a bust and EQ boost did nothing. The amp didn't do anything more or different than what I have already. My Bugera sounds way better and takes every pedal very well. Much broader tone spectrum. The Origin was too left or right and no middle. I do love my 2525h though. It just kills. I wanted the SV20 but can't see spending that much plus attenuator. I don't want the 800 either at this point. I am happy with what I have and will save the cash for something down the road. Nobody buys a Marshall for the cleans right! The Origin was OK but not enough to WOW me! The SV20 should have had the PPIMV already installed. No reason for this not too. For that price. Good to see them make these and hope people enjoy them!


----------



## Trapland

WellBurnTheSky said:


> .... as I mentioned above, the volume box DOES cut some saturation as well. Again, nature of the beast.



Nature of the beast? Can you explain further? Are you saying using the effects loop kill gain and tone?


----------



## Trapland

Msharky67 said:


> The SV20 should have had the PPIMV already installed. No reason for this not too. For that price. Good to see them make these and hope people enjoy them!



Just saying, if they had installed a MV it would have completely defeated the purpose of a low power plexi. It would have made it just another MV amp like the hundreds already in production.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Trapland said:


> Nature of the beast? Can you explain further? Are you saying using the effects loop kill gain and tone?


Of course it does cut some gain, part of the tone of a "Plexi" is hitting the PI hard and driving it into saturation. But I'd guess your question is kinda rhetorical.

And I disagree with your saying that adding a PPIMV would have made it just another MV amp, the SV20 has a voicing that is markedly different from pretty much anything on the market (especially in that power and price range), because of the way the preamp is laid out (parallel channels and whatnot), while every 20w amp out there is either EL84s, or much higher gain and more compressed (and thus much less touch-sensitive).

Also regarding the price: for an amp made in the UK, and very well made, 1000€ is VERY reasonable. Shipping, tariffs and currency exchange might make it pricier in the US, but hey, feel our pain, everything US-made (ie most good guitars, amps and effects) is pricier for us here in the EU. That's the way it is.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

Msharky67 said:


> ... The SV20 should have had the PPIMV already installed. No reason for this not too. For that price.



Marshall already did this 12 years ago in the form of the Vintage Modern and it was not that successful in the market place. Part of the problem being that the PPI master still had to be set at 6 or higher to get the better tone.


----------



## BftGibson

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> Marshall already did this 12 years ago in the form of the Vintage Modern and it was not that successful in the market place. Part of the problem being that the PPI master still had to be set at 6 or higher to get the better tone.


mine has been impressing me ever since i got it..have to approach it from a 4 holer mentality.. have to say..it really sits in the middle of my amps..it can go back for big & open or forward & rip your head off...havnt even stepped on a pedal with it yet, no need...i am learning a lesson lately..if you have a few M's around..a/b em..they all can end up reasonably close...but ya got have the right speakers & pups,


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> Marshall already did this 12 years ago in the form of the Vintage Modern and it was not that successful in the market place. Part of the problem being that the PPI master still had to be set at 6 or higher to get the better tone.


Might have been a matter of timing though, iirc by then people were all about the Recto, Riveras and similarly high gain amps (and most pro players I know were trying to get their hands on a CAE 3+SE, we all were Lukather freaks back then, and finally knew what he was using), Marshall wasn't too fashionable at the time.
I'd even guess that the VM might be much more successful if it was released today than it was back then.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Msharky67 said:


> I was looking at these but got the Origin 20. Sadly I am returning it. After spending the weekend with it I just didn't feel the love with it. Two of my pedals sounded OK with it. Tube Screamer was a bust and EQ boost did nothing. The amp didn't do anything more or different than what I have already. My Bugera sounds way better and takes every pedal very well. Much broader tone spectrum. The Origin was too left or right and no middle. I do love my 2525h though. It just kills. I wanted the SV20 but can't see spending that much plus attenuator. I don't want the 800 either at this point. I am happy with what I have and will save the cash for something down the road. Nobody buys a Marshall for the cleans right! The Origin was OK but not enough to WOW me! The SV20 should have had the PPIMV already installed. No reason for this not too. For that price. Good to see them make these and hope people enjoy them!


That’s to bad you didn’t get along with it bro, but we buy gear to please ourselves, it doesn’t work for you so be it, at least you gave it a go , mine is going nowhere! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Trapland

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Of course it does cut some gain, part of the tone of a "Plexi" is hitting the PI hard and driving it into saturation. But I'd guess your question is kinda rhetorical.


. Not rhetorical I want to know. Is it the device lowering volume that changes tone and gain (i assumes you meant so) or is it use of the loop at all the changes gain.


WellBurnTheSky said:


> And I disagree with your saying that adding a PPIMV would have made it just another MV amp, the SV20 has a voicing that is markedly different .......


I guess adding “just another” does look encompassing. I should have said made it another MV based on a Marshall, which we have many. But still the reason the sv20 is selling so well is _because it doesn’t have a master volume while still being low enough power to play cranked._


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Trapland said:


> . Not rhetorical I want to know. Is it the device lowering volume that changes tone and gain (i assumes you meant so) or is it use of the loop at all the changes gain.


Engaging or bypassing the loop in itself doesn't change the tone at all (I tested it with a clean boost pedal set at unity gain).
BUT cutting some volume through the use of a volume box does lower the gain at some point (and when you have channels set pretty high). Which makes sense when you consider that part of the gain on this amp comes from slamming the PI and driving it into saturation, which was the idea behind using a PPIMV.



> I guess adding “just another” does look encompassing. I should have said made it another MV based on a Marshall, which we have many. But still the reason the sv20 is selling so well is _because it doesn’t have a master volume while still being low enough power to play cranked._


I agree and disagree on this. The closest to the design of the SV20 (and the original NMV Marshalls) would be the Origin, which I must say I haven't played, but it seems slightly different. But you don't really have anything on the market that is similar in sound, feel, behavior and general philosophy, especially in that price bracket. I might be mistaken, but then, I'd be genuinely curious to know which amps you have in mind.


----------



## Trapland

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'd be genuinely curious to know which amps you have in mind.



After building a couple and working on many, I’m still surprised at how _similar _some other amps are to the plexi type amps. I truly consider JTMs, JMPs, 2203-2204, DSL, Friedman, Jose modded, Soldano, heck even Crate Stealth and Peavey Windsor to be just modded plexis. All in the “family” of tones with not much more than a handful of differing part values between them.

One may prefer this or that voicing, more or less gain, but they all came from the same Bassman DNA imho.

Now Mesa, Rivera, post tweed Fender, Supro, Magnatone, Vox are another ilk. Ilks?

I love that Marshall built a lower power EL34 plexi.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, it was all incremental anyway, with Ken Bran, Dudley Craven and Ken Underwood copying the Bassman with a few tweaks to create the JTM45, then it going to EL34s and 100w (JTM45/100), to solid state rectifier to create the Lead/Superlead (and its variants), then channels being cascaded instead of being parallel to create the 2203/2204, then people starting adding gain stages (either solid state as in the 2210, the Dual Reverb and the Jubilee, or tube in the SLO) or diode clipping (isn't that what the Jose and then Cameron mods are ?), spawning the whole modded/boutique Marshall thing, and so on. In very broad strokes I know, but that's how I understand it.

And instead of design, regarding the Origin, I should have said it's a similar "philosophy", if that makes any sense. In the way that it's a lower power, vintage voiced amp that emulates the parallel/blended channels idea.
And I don't think there's any similar amps, lower wattage, EL34s, vintage voiced, in the 1k€ range. Unless I'm mistaken, the SV20H is pretty much unique in its price bracket, which definitely explains why it's that successful and no dealer anywhere in the world seems to manage keepin any in stock for more than a few days.


----------



## oasis02

I was lucky enough to get a SV20H through the GC website this weekend and it arrived yesterday.

Everything said absolutely rings true...particularly the LOUDNESS. I can play pretty loud at home, but I do need to attenuate this. I went the JHS route, and I'm actually pleased.

With a Les Paul my sound clips sound very close in gain level to most others (youtube clips) when not using an OD pedal in front of the amp. At some point, I will open-it-up and see what I'm missing.

The 1-watters are the only thing that got me close to what I have today. This is a great series!













IMG_1367



__ oasis02
__ May 8, 2019


----------



## rich88uk

oasis02 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a SV20H through the GC website this weekend and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> Everything said absolutely rings true...particularly the LOUDNESS. I can play pretty loud at home, but I do need to attenuate this. I went the JHS route, and I'm actually pleased.
> 
> With a Les Paul my sound clips sound very close in gain level to most others (youtube clips) when not using an OD pedal in front of the amp. At some point, I will open-it-up and see what I'm missing.
> 
> The 1-watters are the only thing that got me close to what I have today. This is a great series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1367
> 
> 
> 
> __ oasis02
> __ May 8, 2019



How are finding it compares against the classic? Other then one being master volume.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

oasis02 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a SV20H through the GC website this weekend and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> Everything said absolutely rings true...particularly the LOUDNESS. I can play pretty loud at home, but I do need to attenuate this. I went the JHS route, and I'm actually pleased.
> 
> With a Les Paul my sound clips sound very close in gain level to most others (youtube clips) when not using an OD pedal in front of the amp. At some point, I will open-it-up and see what I'm missing.
> 
> The 1-watters are the only thing that got me close to what I have today. This is a great series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1367
> 
> 
> 
> __ oasis02
> __ May 8, 2019


Congrats, that's a nice wall of amps you have here !
And yeah, it's loud. Err, I mean...LOUD  And yeah, it's surprisingly gainy (or maybe I could never get a NMV Marshall to the point where it actually gets that amount of gain and compression). Glad you like it as much as I do like mine.


----------



## oasis02

I've always chased that 800 snarl, so I have to give the edge to the Classic for my purposes. Also, the 800 does not need attenuation, the Vintage does in the home.

Both take pedals *extremely* well (OD or Loop FX), and have the tone authenticity people forever chase. I sacrificed a Friedman BE50 Deluxe to get these with no regrets.


----------



## Msharky67

Has anybody tried those volume boxes with it? Does it work and help. I know the PPIMV maybe too much. I had thought what about those Yellowjacket tubes but I am not sure if those would fit. It wouldn't in the Origin. I felt the Origin was too clean and not enough tonal range. Every demo has the volume up past noon and gain maxed. Who uses an amp this way. Think about the green channel on the DSL. How it works and takes pedals. I wanted the Origin to be more like this. It did nothing better than my other models. I think I am going to save up for the SV20. I don't want to get an attenuater either. I am hoping that volume box will be enough. It doesn't need a lot. I never really heard a good demo of the Origin that I liked and said WOW! I want this next purchase to be the last. So I want to make it a good one. I like my current setup.


----------



## rich88uk

oasis02 said:


> I've always chased that 800 snarl, so I have to give the edge to the Classic for my purposes. Also, the 800 does not need attenuation, the Vintage does in the home.
> 
> Both take pedals *extremely* well (OD or Loop FX), and have the tone authenticity people forever chase. I sacrificed a Friedman BE50 Deluxe to get these with no regrets.



I've found the classic as the best out of the all amps I've ever head for pedals. It's just eats them, they all sound great. Much better then my mini jubilee.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Msharky67 said:


> Has anybody tried those volume boxes with it? Does it work and help.


Yes I have. I actually built a single volume box (that's just two jacks and a pot mounted into a 1950A aluminium box, dead simple), then built a double one (switching from one setting to another via a 3PDT footswitch, plus a Klon-style buffer in front and LEDs to know which setting I'm on) yesterday.
As mentioned above, it cuts a bit of gain, since you don't hit the PI as hard as you normally do when it's full on, but you can cut a fair amount of volume with them. Or just a tad, if that's all you need. But anyway, it still sounds very good, the FX loop is fairly transparent. No issue there at all.

And to answer your 2nd question, the SV LOVES pedals. It takes them even better that my trusty DSL100 does. It's also even more touch-sensitive, really reacts perfectly to every nuances of your playing, and to manipulating guitar controls.
I tested many pedals (I build them as a hobby, so I have dozens of boosts, OD and distortion boxes, plus the ones I'd purchased previously), and ended up settling for a Guvnor clone, my good old Maxon OD9, and a Monte Allums-modded SD-1. The Keeley-style DS-1 clone was pretty good as well, did that Vai on Eat 'Em And Smile thing perfectly.


----------



## oasis02

I had the opportunity to open-up the SV yesterday at full throttle.

Now...I can describe the difference between this and attenuating through the loop with a volume knob.

The sound does go from good to great. It's that simple. So, attenuating the front end became a priority. My best guess is that you cut 30% of the full gain capability when you attenuate via loop. Probably fine for some people, and it recorded nicely, but...it's not the full Plexi glory.

I was able to grab a Tone King Iron man Mini Mk2 locally. It checked all the boxes for me, fits my landscape, and sounds great. I had this attenuator in a prior TK Royalist 45, and liked how it performed. 

Now we're in-gear!













IMG_1368



__ oasis02
__ May 9, 2019


----------



## scozz

oasis02 said:


> I've always chased that 800 snarl, so I have to give the edge to the Classic for my purposes. Also, the 800 does not need attenuation, the Vintage does in the home.



I agree with what you said about the SC20, it does take pedals extremely well and I love that it has a MV. I’m curious @oasis02, are you a strictly at home guitarist or do you also gig?

I’ve been asking this question a few times now on a couple of forums. The reason is sometimes I feel a bit guilty spending so much money on one amp when I no longer gig.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I agree with what you said about the SC20, it does take pedals extremely well and I love that it has a MV. I’m curious @oasis02, are you a strictly at home guitarist or do you also gig?
> 
> I’ve been asking this question a few times now on a couple of forums. The reason is sometimes I feel a bit guilty spending so much money on one amp when I no longer gig.


Do not let that fret ya Scozz, you need to enjoy it and not let things of that nature bug you. If you are enjoying what your ears are hearing, that’s what matters brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Do not let that fret ya Scozz, you need to enjoy it and not let things of that nature bug you. If you are enjoying what your ears are hearing, that’s what matters brother! Cheers Mitch



You absolutely right Mitch,...as usual! Who knows how long one will be here,....able to enjoy these things!

You are wise beyond your years Mr. Pearrow!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> You absolutely right Mitch,...as usual! Who knows how long one will be here,....able to enjoy these things!
> 
> You are wise beyond your years Mr. Pearrow!


I thank you for your wisdom and support brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> I agree with what you said about the SC20, it does take pedals extremely well and I love that it has a MV. I’m curious @oasis02, are you a strictly at home guitarist or do you also gig?
> 
> I’ve been asking this question a few times now on a couple of forums. The reason is sometimes I feel a bit guilty spending so much money on one amp when I no longer gig.


Can you afford it and not take away from necessary purchases ? Can you store it without room becoming an issue ?
If then, no reason not to (and even if that were the case, you're a grown adult, you make your own choices). You only live once. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. There's no rule saying only gigging guitarists should get nice amps. In that case lots of amp brands (especially the "boutique" ones) would be bankrupt anyway  Plus, f..k rules.


----------



## assaf110




----------



## oasis02

I’m curious @oasis02, are you a strictly at home guitarist or do you also gig?

I do not gig at this time; just a hobbyist these days. These Marshalls have made a huge difference in playing satisfaction. Even after tacking another $400 to the cost (for the Ironman attenuator), I really feel these rigs were a great value.

A LONG...time coming, but finally here!


----------



## LazyPitufo

WELL GUYS I DID IT

I broke down and shamelessly ordered an sv20h from guitar center, it is set to ship on the 28th, I will be sure to post pics when I get it. Gonna get an attenuator too because I am in a neighborhood and my roommates will get upset. 2 questions:

Can anyone recommend an attenuator? I will be recording with this amp if that makes a difference.

Also, I am still a bit of a noob with amps and speakers even though I have been playing for 15 years, this is the first time I have got an amp head so I must ask someone directly even though I can look it up. I have a M212 130w 4ohm Marshall 2x12 and I want to know if this is feasible(20 or 5 watts into the 130w 2x12 cabinet) Can this damage it? Will it sound good? I have heard people like 8ohms for lead playing with 100watt amps and it will be mostly EJ's lead tone.

Or should I use the 1x10 v 16ohm speaker on my JCM 800 sc20c(which is what this amp is paired with in the combo version)?

My biggest concern is damaging the amp with the 4 ohm 130w 2x12 however b/c I don't know how it works.


----------



## assaf110

The SV20h has a 4 ohm tap - you won't damage the amp if you match your impedance - hook it to that output - have fun!
Attenuators - can't recommend from personal experience since i don't have my SV20 yet, users reported good results with juice box (simple L-Pad passive attenuator) which is a cheap option to explore.
Also if you are handy with a soldering iron there is a great DIY reactive attenuator in this forum - the parts will set you back <100$ & it's a simple DIY project.


----------



## tce63

LazyPitufo said:


> WELL GUYS I DID IT
> 
> I broke down and shamelessly ordered an sv20h from guitar center, it is set to ship on the 28th, I will be sure to post pics when I get it. Gonna get an attenuator too because I am in a neighborhood and my roommates will get upset. 2 questions:
> 
> Can anyone recommend an attenuator? I will be recording with this amp if that makes a difference.
> 
> Also, I am still a bit of a noob with amps and speakers even though I have been playing for 15 years, this is the first time I have got an amp head so I must ask someone directly even though I can look it up. I have a M212 130w 4ohm Marshall 2x12 and I want to know if this is feasible(20 or 5 watts into the 130w 2x12 cabinet) Can this damage it? Will it sound good? I have heard people like 8ohms for lead playing with 100watt amps and it will be mostly EJ's lead tone.
> 
> Or should I use the 1x10 v 16ohm speaker on my JCM 800 sc20c(which is what this amp is paired with in the combo version)?
> 
> My biggest concern is damaging the amp with the 4 ohm 130w 2x12 however b/c I don't know how it works.



I Use a Palmer PDI-06 attenuator, sounds great


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

assaf110 said:


>



Watched it, it pretty much sums it up. Yeah, it's loud. Yeah, it's incredibly fun to play. Yeah, it does THAT tone.

Funny how the Friedman only gets in the ballpark but doesn't totally nail it, nor walks all over it (by any imaginable margin), at THREE TIMES THE PRICE (here in Europe at least) ! Sure, it has way more features (master volume, 2nd channel), but for that sound...there's no substitute !


----------



## Fender

Buzzard said:


> Anybody miss the lack of a choke in this thing?


to miss it, people would need to feel the difference


----------



## Fender

Not saying a choke is useless but I don’t really think it matters much on 20w Amps with good filtering. The role of the choke was some kind of security against bad caps (value-wise) and sag on big wattage amps.
Maybe measuring the sag on a cranked sv20h/sc20h with a big E Chord through a guitar with humbuckers would tell more about the effective need but the fact that the absence of choke on new 100w model amps nowadays doesn’t translate in weird or bad behavioour from the sound tells me it’s not important.


----------



## zenlink

ok


----------



## walshb

zenlink said:


> Please delete this. This is not what I want to post!!!



Nice guitar zenlink!


----------



## zenlink

Oops! I'll find another pic!


----------



## Trapland

LazyPitufo said:


> WELL GUYS I DID IT
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend an attenuator?



Yes.













Powerbrakes, plexi, basketweave.



__ Trapland
__ Dec 23, 2017



Powerbrakes, 1968 50w plexi, 1968-69 basketweave 412


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Can you afford it and not take away from necessary purchases ? Can you store it without room becoming an issue ?
> If then, no reason not to (and even if that were the case, you're a grown adult, you make your own choices). You only live once. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. There's no rule saying only gigging guitarists should get nice amps. In that case lots of amp brands (especially the "boutique" ones) would be bankrupt anyway  Plus, f..k rules.



Yup, I can’t disagree with any of that, to the contrary, I agree with you! Also I can answer your first two questions with a resounding YES!

Thanks for the help @WellBurnTheSky,...


----------



## LazyPitufo

Trapland said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powerbrakes, plexi, basketweave.
> 
> 
> 
> __ Trapland
> __ Dec 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Powerbrakes, 1968 50w plexi, 1968-69 basketweave 412



Thanks man, if you were going to record an Eric Johnson song like Righteous, which would you use? I.e. which sucks the tone the least?


----------



## Trapland

The better questions are, “what is tone suck?” “compared to what?”

Some people just don’t like the sound or feel of cranked, distorted, compressed power tubes. If you’re not sure, I would explore that tone first.

Some people require “edge of destruction” distortion from their speakers. Playing at lower output power, even with distortion reduces or eliminates this.

Some people like a different distortion quality than a cranked amp. Many of them prefer pedals or preamp gain with master volumes.


Cranked Marshall power stages change the overall EQ.

Distortion and compression from the EL34s in a Marshall behaves differently from preamp distortion (usually). Most preamp gain distortion does not clean up nearly as well with the guitar volume or lighter picking and may even get darker toned. It’s common to need to greatly reduce the loudness before getting noticeably cleaner with the volume. It’s opposite with powertube distortion. The apparent loudness from sounding mostly clean to sounding pretty distorted is much closer to the same. 

This gives you a couple of major differences, it’s less forgiving of inconsistent attack volume, if you pick or hammer on lightly, it will sound cleaner, if you are trying to play cleaner and you dig in more you’ll get distortion. Also because a hotter input by picking or pickups (or boost pedals) only gets more distortion and compression, you can’t get “louder” for solos, especially if your rhythm sound is pretty distorted already.

If you don’t like the effects above from a cranked amp, then either turn down the power amp and use pedals for distortion and loudness, or use a channel switching amp, or add in another amp for solos.

All of these are legitimate. Before using an attenuator I would ask yourself what you’re missing.

Back to tone suck. In the olden days, attenuators were resistive (tin sholze, Altair, L-pads) and pretty much nuked all the treble. That’s what most people think of when they say tone suck. Even today some modern attenuators and re-ampers do (hotplate, unleash, mass) and have compensating circuits that may or may not get the tone back.

My personal choice is the affordable Marshall Power Brake. It does not kill highs, at least to my ears and doing an A/B without one using protools. It may reduce lows at very low volumes, but I don’t care. I play in bands and do not djent, so lows are for the bass player. All volume reduction has an effect on speakers contribution, but since I don’t like speaker breakup, it’s fine for me. 

There are other far more expensive attenuators that don’t suck tone. Also you may like the sucked tone as well. If you like darker tone, you may be able to use almost anything. But if you can hear the difference between a 10 foot and a 30 foot guitar cord, then you will certainly need to choose the right attenuator.


----------



## Sacalait

Man! My Sweetwater rep now says June for the SV20H! I ordered it on March 18! Lawd! I've seen GC with some in stock but I'm doing that 48-month interest free thang from Sweetwater so it's play the waiting game. I appreciate all the videos I see on this bad boy out here! Keep them coming!


----------



## LazyPitufo

Trapland said:


> The better questions are, “what is tone suck?” “compared to what?”
> 
> 
> There are other far more expensive attenuators that don’t suck tone. Also you may like the sucked tone as well. If you like darker tone, you may be able to use almost anything. But if you can hear the difference between a 10 foot and a 30 foot guitar cord, then you will certainly need to choose the right attenuator.




Awesome man, thanks exactly what I was looking for...
Even though EJ doesn't use much high end usually... on this song the top end sparkly's and dynamics is crucial.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Regarding attenuators, this comparison video is nice:


----------



## Madfinger

Sacalait said:


> Man! My Sweetwater rep now says June for the SV20H! I ordered it on March 18! Lawd! I've seen GC with some in stock but I'm doing that 48-month interest free thang from Sweetwater so it's play the waiting game. I appreciate all the videos I see on this bad boy out here! Keep them coming!


I guess the upside is Marshall's not rushing production or outsourcing so better QC.


----------



## K2JLX

Madfinger said:


> I guess the upside is Marshall's not rushing production or outsourcing so better QC.



They will be making lots of money for sure on this series, added to the fact they arent making the 1959SLP anymore (only the HW) they are saving money on those costs too. Well done Marshall Amplificiation PLC. now get more product to market, hire more workers.


----------



## Trapland

Sacalait said:


> Man! My Sweetwater rep now says June for the SV20H! I ordered it on March 18! Lawd! I've seen GC with some in stock but I'm doing that 48-month interest free thang from Sweetwater so it's play the waiting game. I appreciate all the videos I see on this bad boy out here! Keep them coming!



You missed them at GC too. They had them for a few days last week and I dragged my feet and missed them. Now mid June.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

K2JLX said:


> They will be making lots of money for sure on this series, added to the fact they arent making the 1959SLP anymore (only the HW) they are saving money on those costs too. Well done Marshall Amplificiation PLC. now get more product to market, hire more workers.


Not sure they can actually drastically increase production without retooling, getting more production space, etc. Which would take time anyway, without mentioning that training employees takes time.
Anyway, looks like I was very lucky managing to grab one so early on.


----------



## Trapland

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Not sure they can actually drastically increase production without retooling, getting more production space, etc. Which would take time anyway, without mentioning that training employees takes time.
> Anyway, looks like I was very lucky managing to grab one so early on.




That’s why I got in before the huge price increase. Ordered mine today! When demand exceeds production, a price increase slows demand and increases profitability without having to increase work. Basic capitalism. I’d expect that increase before Cyber Monday.

Mine is schedules to ship June 3. I also ordered the Matching 1x12. I already have a 2061cx cab so I can do anything with it from open back 1x12 to 2x2 to 4x12 to full stack.

It hurt to spend $700 usd for a freaking 1x12 with a crap speaker. For that kind of money it should have a G12H heritage. No matter as I’m pulling the speaker and loading a 1969 G12M with original pulsonic cone. I’ll then have over $1k into my living room cabinet.

But cabs ARE more important to overall tone than pedals and guitars and maybe more important as the amp itself. It’s amazing how similar a 50 watt plexi and Fender Bandmaster sound when played through each other’s cabinets.

Stoked to get the whole rig. I’ll have to A/B with my 68 plexi attenuated to the same loudness. BTW....anyone in MPLS need a 71 smallbox and 69 basketweave half-stack? I hope this baby plexi replaces it for my backs sake.


----------



## scozz

I would imagine folks are just gonna have to wait. They’ll catch up eventually. Obviously Marshall did not foresee the onslaught of buyers for this product.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I'm on the wait list. I have no issue with waiting. Backordered and cant get is a good sign for a new product.


----------



## Rickrevs

assaf110 said:


> The SV20h has a 4 ohm tap - you won't damage the amp if you match your impedance - hook it to that output - have fun!
> Attenuators - can't recommend from personal experience since i don't have my SV20 yet, users reported good results with juice box (simple L-Pad passive attenuator) which is a cheap option to explore.
> Also if you are handy with a soldering iron there is a great DIY reactive attenuator in this forum - the parts will set you back <100$ & it's a simple DIY project.


  were would i find this pls


----------



## Biff Maloy

Rickrevs said:


> were would i find this pls



I think this the the thread. It's in the Work Bench section. 
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/


----------



## Trapland

Rickrevs said:


> were would i find this pls



The 4th hole from the left, as looking at the back.


----------



## Rickrevs

Trapland said:


> The 4th hole from the left, as looking at the back.


uugh ?


----------



## Rickrevs

Biff Maloy said:


> I think this the the thread. It's in the Work Bench section.
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/


Thanks


----------



## JohnH

assaf110 said:


> ....Also if you are handy with a soldering iron there is a great DIY reactive attenuator in this forum - the parts will set you back <100$ & it's a simple DIY project.



I'm really hoping that some guys with these new Studio amps, particularly the SV, will benefit from my attenuator schemes, if they feel like a build project. I think it could actually be perfect for it. Here's the thread, 18 pages, and I'm dropping this link into page 11 where the current design is first presented (see 'Design M' Jan 11 2019). 

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/page-11

Since then, its been built and tested, by others too, and the thread has analysis, sound clips and measurements. Quite a number of variations are possible, but even with much further thought and testing, I haven't found a need to change anything fundamental about it in terms of schematic arrangement nor component values. What it seems to offer is virtually the exact tone of your amp with your speaker, divided down to any reduced volume you want dependent on how many stages are engaged. I know that's a big statement, which I didn't expect to be possible 18 months ago.

For the SV, it should work as designed with the full schematic, but it could also definitely be simplified by stripping down the full design, given that the SV already offers 20W and 5W modes. So there's no need to cut down to bedroom level all the way from 50W or 100W. For example:

With five components plus jacks, no switches needed, a single stage reactive version will cut -7db. This will bring the 5W output down to 1W, and the 20W mode down to 4W.

A switch and two more resistors will get another -7db, and you also get a 0.2W mode.

A second switch could add the -3.5db stage, this will get down to below 0.1W and also fill in the gaps, giving 9W, 4W, 1.8W, 0.8W, 0.4W with the amp set at 20W, and 2W, 1W, 0.5W, 0.2W and 0.09W using the 5W amp mode.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.



I suspect you're absolutely correct,....maybe. Especially since everyone I've talked to about this amp says it needs to be turned up to achieve its tonal bliss,....

Have any of you guys have any experience with a Juice Box?

Anyway @pedecamp,.... I really don't understand your decision to return your JCM800 Studio because it's effect loop had a slight decrease in volume to. One again,...especially since you're a at home player.

I'm a at home player like yourself and I've been thoroughly enjoying mine. These amps are Little Beasts, you know that), and personally, I like the fact that the effects loop performs a little bit of attenuation.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I suspect you're absolutely correct,....maybe. Especially since everyone I've talked to about this amp says it needs to be turned up to achieve its tonal bliss,....
> 
> Have any of you guys have any experience with a Juice Box?
> 
> Anyway @pedecamp,.... I really don't understand your decision to return your JCM800 Studio because it's effect loop had a slight decrease in volume to. One again,...especially since you're a at home player.
> 
> I'm a at home player like yourself and I've been thoroughly enjoying mine. These amps are Little Beasts, you know that), and personally, I like the fact that the effects loop performs a little bit of attenuation.


Not only does the loop drop volume when turned on it makes a very loud audible pop when turning pedals on and off that arent buffered, I dont want to be limited by that, I'm sorry to say it but Marshall sucks for putting a crummy loop in an otherwise great amp. I'm a home player for now but I do buy gear that can be gigged if at some point I hook up with the right people to do so. Thats the plan


----------



## Trapland

Rickrevs said:


> uugh ?



Sorry. I thought you were looking for the 4 ohm tap.


----------



## ken361




----------



## assaf110

Finally joined the club 


View media item 10783
View media item 10784


----------



## assaf110

JohnH said:


> I'm really hoping that some guys with these new Studio amps, particularly the SV, will benefit from my attenuator schemes, if they feel like a build project. I think it could actually be perfect for it.



I'll let you know soon, as i just got the SV and all the parts for attenuator M.
I will also be able to compare it with a simple L-Pad.
Thank you for the all the great work you did with this design!.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> Not only does the loop drop volume when turned on it makes a very loud audible pop when turning pedals on and off that arent buffered, I dont want to be limited by that, I'm sorry to say it but Marshall sucks for putting a crummy loop in an otherwise great amp. I'm a home player for now but I do buy gear that can be gigged if at some point I hook up with the right people to do so. Thats the plan


No issue at all with the loop on mine, it definitely doesn't drop volume when switched on. No pop either when turning effects on and off, but then again I don't use true bypass, instrument level effects in the loop, only buffered. And neither should you.

I gigged all week-end with the amp, and was very happy with it. I definitely need to get a better 2x12 though, as the Palmer definitely doesn't sound as good as the 1960B. But the amp itself was amazing, super dynamic and punchy, I could get anything from edge-of-breakup cleans to EVH to GnR/Whitesnake vibe switching from the Strat to the LP and using a couple of pedals. Definitely a gigging guitarist dream.


----------



## JohnH

assaf110 said:


> I'll let you know soon, as i just got the SV and all the parts for attenuator M.
> I will also be able to compare it with a simple L-Pad.
> Thank you for the all the great work you did with this design!.



Great! Ill look forward to hearing how it goes. Let me know if any questions.


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> No issue at all with the loop on mine, it definitely doesn't drop volume when switched on. No pop either when turning effects on and off, but then again I don't use true bypass, instrument level effects in the loop, only buffered. And neither should you.
> 
> I gigged all week-end with the amp, and was very happy with it. I definitely need to get a better 2x12 though, as the Palmer definitely doesn't sound as good as the 1960B. But the amp itself was amazing, super dynamic and punchy, I could get anything from edge-of-breakup cleans to EVH to GnR/Whitesnake vibe switching from the Strat to the LP and using a couple of pedals. Definitely a gigging guitarist dream.


Sorry I was referring to the SC20H I had, the SV20 doesn't seem to have that same problem. I was thinking about possibly getting an SV20H, my concern is will I be able to get edge of breakup at a reasonable volume for home play, I'm thinking I should just buy one and see for myself if it will work for me, I currently have a 1987x that's going back due to damage but its got a ppimv that gives me everything and anything at any volume, I suppose the SV20 should do the same but in a smaller package.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> Sorry I was referring to the SC20H I had, the SV20 doesn't seem to have that same problem. I was thinking about possibly getting an SV20H, my concern is will I be able to get edge of breakup at a reasonable volume for home play, I'm thinking I should just buy one and see for myself if it will work for me, I currently have a 1987x that's going back due to damage but its got a ppimv that gives me everything and anything at any volume, I suppose the SV20 should do the same but in a smaller package.


Edge of breakup is easy to do at reasonable volume, it's all out crunch (and cranked) tones that are hard to get at that volume, and require a volume box or attenuator. I used to have a Ceriatone JTM45, and it took more volume to have it crunch a bit than it does for the SV20H (as is the case with its bigger brothers), you get breakup pretty fast on the High Treble channel.


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Edge of breakup is easy to do at reasonable volume, it's all out crunch (and cranked) tones that are hard to get at that volume, and require a volume box or attenuator. I used to have a Ceriatone JTM45, and it took more volume to have it crunch a bit than it does for the SV20H (as is the case with its bigger brothers), you get breakup pretty fast on the High Treble channel.


Why did you get rid of the Ceriatone?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> Why did you get rid of the Ceriatone?


Because at the time, I was already playing with the band I'm currently with, and spend like 90% of my time using some degree of distortion, and I always felt no pedal has as much ooomph and is as chunky as an overdriven amp has (I found out that what works for me is an amp crunching, and hit it with a pedal, typically a Tube Screamer). And I love the Crunch Box (that I had at the time, and ended up building a clone of, that sounds very good as well, best Marshall-in-a-box pedal on the market for my money), but it just can't compare to an amp for responsiveness and thickness. For what I do and how I play, *not* having a clean channel works much better than *only* having a clean channel, if you get my meaning.
So as much as I loved the JTM, and it's in my opinion the best clean/edge of breakup tone on the planet and the ultimate pedal platform, it didn't fit the bill for me.

I ended up getting back to a rack based around a Rocktron Piranha and a Marshall 9100 poweramp (which was nice, but too compressed and modern), then sold these to get a Brunetti Piranha (more dynamic, but still quite compressed and modern in character), the got a DSL100 and never looked back (for 6-7 years). Drove my 1st DSL into the ground by stupidly not replacing the power tubes while gigging quite a bit, which ended up blowing and taking parts of the circuit with them. I needed one in a hurry, so never took it to repair (it's still sitting in a corner), so I got another DSL for 350€, which I have been gigging ever since...until I got the SV a month and a half ago 
Which sums up 10 years of so. Before that, I've have some more (H&K Triamp, Engl Thunder, more racks, Marshall 6100, and a few more), but nothing that had as good a clean(ish) tone as the JTM, which was pure magic. But my reference for cleans is Andy Summers or Hendrix, so not pristine Fender clean either. The JTM was amazing. Big, bold, fat, juicy, round, solid tone, just gorgeous. With my Strat, the OD9 and my Eventide TimeFactor set for a low tape-like echo, it was the perfect 70s blues/rock tone.
And quality-wise the Ceriatone was really impressive. Super quiet, robust feeling switches and knobs, perfect tolex, and external bias points, so swapping tubes was a breeze. Plus Nik was super responsive when I ordered the amp. I can't say enough good things about Ceriatone, they're just top notch.


----------



## Tore knutsen

scozz said:


> I suspect you're absolutely correct,....maybe. Especially since everyone I've talked to about this amp says it needs to be turned up to achieve its tonal bliss,....
> 
> Have any of you guys have any experience with a Juice Box?
> 
> Anyway @pedecamp,.... I really don't understand your decision to return your JCM800 Studio because it's effect loop had a slight decrease in volume to. One again,...especially since you're a at home player.
> 
> I'm a at home player like yourself and I've been thoroughly enjoying mine. These amps are Little Beasts, you know that), and personally, I like the fact that the effects loop performs a little bit of attenuation.


I use the juice box and it works great


----------



## LazyPitufo

It’s here!! Not NEAR as loud as I was expecting


----------



## tce63

LazyPitufo said:


> It’s here!! Not NEAR as loud as I was expecting



HNAD, congrats


----------



## LazyPitufo

Boom!

Like I said not even close to as loud as I thought it was gonna be. Don't get me wrong it's still loud and your neighbors will be able to hear it, but I already played loud on my JCM 800 and my neighbors never have said a thing to me, the SV20 is about as loud dimed as the JCM 800 is dimed.


And it sounds pretty decent, Eric Clapton/Johnson on demand and I think its gonna sound great recorded at the volume it gets to.


----------



## Sacalait

Awesome! Are you by any chance in the US? I'm asking because I'm still waiting on Sweetwater to get their shipment! I have an SV20 ordered since March 18. Also, is that a 1936 cab? Congratulations!



LazyPitufo said:


> View attachment 58005
> View attachment 58006
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Like I said not even close to as loud as I thought it was gonna be. Don't get me wrong it's still loud and your neighbors will be able to hear it, but I already played loud on my JCM 800 and my neighbors never have said a thing to me, the SV20 is about as loud dimed as the JCM 800 is dimed.
> 
> 
> And it sounds pretty decent, Eric Clapton/Johnson on demand and I think its gonna sound great recorded at the volume it gets to.


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> View attachment 58005
> View attachment 58006
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Like I said not even close to as loud as I thought it was gonna be. Don't get me wrong it's still loud and your neighbors will be able to hear it, but I already played loud on my JCM 800 and my neighbors never have said a thing to me, the SV20 is about as loud dimed as the JCM 800 is dimed.
> 
> 
> And it sounds pretty decent, Eric Clapton/Johnson on demand and I think its gonna sound great recorded at the volume it gets to.


How loud? My reference, I play my 2204 volume 1 and preamp 5 for a home volume edge of breakup, can you get that with the SV20?


----------



## LazyPitufo

Sacalait said:


> Awesome! Are you by any chance in the US? I'm asking because I'm still waiting on Sweetwater to get their shipment! I have an SV20 ordered since March 18. Also, is that a 1936 cab? Congratulations!


 
I am in the us (Austin, TX) and I ordered mine from a guitar center in IL a couple weeks ago so maybe its used or has been played in the store :/ ...
I thought something was to good to be true b/c I noticed alot of people saying the had back ordered theirs from sweetwater, but I was able to find one in stock at a guitar center, so hopefully it's not damaged in any sort of way, it sounds pretty good though so I think I got lucky 

And the cab is a 4ohm 130watt 2x12, not sure the model number as I got it on craigslist a while back. It sorta sounds like ass with the sv20 hence why I have the weird little pedal contraption taped to the sc20 using it as an extension chord so I can run the sv20 through the speaker on the jcm 800 (sounds wayyyy better)


----------



## LazyPitufo

pedecamp said:


> How loud? My reference, I play my 2204 volume 1 and preamp 5 for a home volume edge of breakup, can you get that with the SV20?



Hmm well I have never played a 2204 (50 watt JCM 800?). But I will guess it's probably gonna be a little louder than a 2204 at master 1. I do want to clarify, the sv20 is still LOUD, it's just not as loud as I thought everyone was making it seem. You're def not gonna be able to play with other people anywhere in the house if they get annoyed easily b/c as you know, you have to get the volume pretty high on these plexi amps to sound good (I have been playing in both channels with the bright channel around 7 and the normal channel at 10). And I went outside while my roommate was playing it at that volume and you can definitely hear it pretty loud from outside the house(if it was nighttime you would piss off some neighbors for sure). As another poster mentioned earlier the volume will increase until you hit around 5 when it starts breaking up, then it just pretty much stays at that volume all the way up to 10 as the sound crunches and compresses nicely. If you're in an apartment then there is no way, its gonna be too loud. But it is definitely NOT face melting loud. Sorry I wish I could be less vague but this is only my second Marshall and I really don't think its that loud for my ears but I don't have much to compare to, it certainly no where even remotely close to a 59SLP in terms of volume.

Edit: I guess the best way I can put it without measuring the actual db is like this:
I was thinking by the was people were describing it that I was gonna need earplugs or something when the amp is dimed. Absolutely not even close, I can have the amp fully dimed and stand right in front of it and its not even hurting my ears (that much)


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> Hmm well I have never played a 2204 (50 watt JCM 800?). But I will guess it's probably gonna be a little louder than a 2204 at master 1. I do want to clarify, the sv20 is still LOUD, it's just not as loud as I thought everyone was making it seem. You're def not gonna be able to play with other people anywhere in the house if they get annoyed easily b/c as you know, you have to get the volume pretty high on these plexi amps to sound good (I have been playing in both channels with the bright channel around 7 and the normal channel at 10). And I went outside while my roommate was playing it at that volume and you can definitely hear it pretty loud from outside the house(if it was nighttime you would piss off some neighbors for sure). As another poster mentioned earlier the volume will increase until you hit around 5 when it starts breaking up, then it just pretty much stays at that volume all the way up to 10 as the sound crunches and compresses nicely. If you're in an apartment then there is no way, its gonna be too loud. But it is definitely NOT face melting loud. Sorry I wish I could be less vague but this is only my second Marshall and I really don't think its that loud for my ears but I don't have much to compare to, it certainly no where even remotely close to a 59SLP in terms of volume.
> 
> Edit: I guess the best way I can put it without measuring the actual db is like this:
> I was thinking by the was people were describing it that I was gonna need earplugs or something when the amp is dimed. Absolutely not even close, I can have the amp fully dimed and stand right in front of it and its not even hurting my ears (that much)


You have a JCM800 combo pictured, thats gonna be the same thing, set it like I was saying, can the SV20 do that tone at that volume?


----------



## assaf110

LazyPitufo said:


> Like I said not even close to as loud as I thought it was gonna be. Don't get me wrong it's still loud and your neighbors will be able to hear it, but I already played loud on my JCM 800 and my neighbors never have said a thing to me, the SV20 is about as loud dimed as the JCM 800 is dimed.


You do play it through a 10" speaker of the JCM800 studio (in 5W mode?). Try via 212/412... I guess it makes sense it is about the same loudness as with the 20/5W JCM - it's a similar power amp & cab/speaker.


----------



## LazyPitufo

pedecamp said:


> You have a JCM800 combo pictured, thats gonna be the same thing, set it like I was saying, can the SV20 do that tone at that volume?



Thats a 20watt jcm 800 (sc20c), it's not gonna sound good at volume 1 on the sv20, I think it needs to be atleast 5 or 6 to start breaking up, which also happens to be about as loud as it gets, volume 6-10 doesn't really change the volume, just the tone

(sorry maybe someone else here can school me, if I am misunderstanding your question)


----------



## Buzzard

I tried a sv 20c the other day .No thanks. That 10' speaker is a joke imo for playing live, unless your miking it.That thing would get swallowed in even a medium loud rock band setting with not even that loud a drummer. I barely heard any difference from the 5w setting to the 20 w also. I'm questioning whether the 20w head through a 2-12 would cut it for rehearsal without miking.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Buzzard said:


> I tried a sv 20c the other day .No thanks. That 10' speaker is a joke imo for playing live, unless your miking it.That thing would get swallowed in even a medium loud rock band setting with not even that loud a drummer. I barely heard any difference from the 5w setting to the 20 w also. I'm questioning whether the 20w head through a 2-12 would cut it for rehearsal without miking.



Its not for gigging its for studio recording, hence studio series amps


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> Thats a 20watt jcm 800 (sc20c), it's not gonna sound good at volume 1 on the sv20, I think it needs to be atleast 5 or 6 to start breaking up, which also happens to be about as loud as it gets, volume 6-10 doesn't really change the volume, just the tone
> 
> (sorry maybe someone else here can school me, if I am misunderstanding your question)


Sorry maybe I'm not explaining it clearly. Set your JCM800 (in 20 watt mode) with volume on 1 and preamp on 5, this should give you a home friendly edge of breakup tone. Can you get a similar approximation of tone and volume on your SV20H? Dial it in however you gotta get there if its possible.


----------



## LazyPitufo

pedecamp said:


> Sorry maybe I'm not explaining it clearly. Set your JCM800 (in 20 watt mode) with volume on 1 and preamp on 5, this should give you a home friendly edge of breakup tone. Can you get a similar approximation of tone and volume on your SV20H? Dial it in however you gotta get there if its possible.



Right, the problem is sv20 don't have master volume, so in order to get the tone you are describing it is gonna have to be much louder than my jcm 800 would be with master on 1, like a lot louder... unless you get an attenuator, which, even though I am in a neighborhood, does not look like something I am going to be needing... I guess I had a completely different idea of what "bedroom" volume is compared to other people in these forms, my idea of bedroom volume is if the cops aren't getting called and my neighbors aren't saying anything then its fine for me lol. My roommate do tend to get peaved though with the sv20 cranked, and like I have said a few times, the sv20's volume really does not increase much from 5-10, the tone just crunches and compresses. If you have a sleeping baby or bitchy neighbors/roommates, this amp is definitely a no go. So no, you are not going to be able to get a similar tone without an attenuator if thats as loud as you can go unfortunately


----------



## johan.b

pedecamp said:


> Sorry maybe I'm not explaining it clearly. Set your JCM800 (in 20 watt mode) with volume on 1 and preamp on 5, this should give you a home friendly edge of breakup tone. Can you get a similar approximation of tone and volume on your SV20H? Dial it in however you gotta get there if its possible.



The SV doesn't have "volume" , only "preamp" labelled volume, and what's called volume on the sc800 is internally set to 10, always on the SV... it's like using the 800 with volume always on 10


----------



## Buzzard

LazyPitufo said:


> Its not for gigging its for studio recording, hence studio series amps


I commented only because everybody says how loud it is and it isn't imo . and that it is great in a gigging situation and can keep up with a drummer.


----------



## Alter

Last time I gigged a small combo for rock was the boogie studio 22+ a few years back (12' speaker). I could make it work. I wonder how does the sv20 combo compare volume and headroom wise..


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> Right, the problem is sv20 don't have master volume, so in order to get the tone you are describing it is gonna have to be much louder than my jcm 800 would be with master on 1, like a lot louder... unless you get an attenuator, which, even though I am in a neighborhood, does not look like something I am going to be needing... I guess I had a completely different idea of what "bedroom" volume is compared to other people in these forms, my idea of bedroom volume is if the cops aren't getting called and my neighbors aren't saying anything then its fine for me lol. My roommate do tend to get peaved though with the sv20 cranked, and like I have said a few times, the sv20's volume really does not increase much from 5-10, the tone just crunches and compresses. If you have a sleeping baby or bitchy neighbors/roommates, this amp is definitely a no go. So no, you are not going to be able to get a similar tone without an attenuator if thats as loud as you can go unfortunately


Bedroom volume means nobody can hear me upstairs.

A ppimv sounds like a great idea for the SV20, I wonder if anybody has ventured there.


----------



## LazyPitufo

pedecamp said:


> Bedroom volume means nobody can hear me upstairs.
> 
> A ppimv sounds like a great idea for the SV20, I wonder if anybody has ventured there.



Oh yeah not a chance, the PPIMV or attenuator may bring it down to that volume, but its gonna take a big tone hit for sure


----------



## oasis02

The Tone King Ironman Mini Mk2 attenuator works extremely well with the SV20H. It's made for amps <30w, and doesn't rob much tone or feel at all. 

Before I got it, I initially favored the SC because I could handle the volume with the master. Now, they are both equally glorious. 













IMG_1382



__ oasis02
__ May 22, 2019
__ 1


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> Oh yeah not a chance, the PPIMV or attenuator may bring it down to that volume, but its gonna take a big tone hit for sure


I have a 1987x with a ppimv and it sounds glorious no tone hit.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Buzzard said:


> I commented only because everybody says how loud it is and it isn't imo . and that it is great in a gigging situation and can keep up with a drummer.


Don't know about the combo, since I don't have one, but regarding the head...
First gig I did with the SV into my 4x12, even with a volume box set at half in the FX loop, as soon as the amp came off standby, everyone turned to me saying "f..k it's LOUD". And I play with loud drummers and have used a DSL100 with that band for years, so not exactly a quiet amp either. My bandmates are used to my side of the stage being as loud as I can pull it and not overpower everything. Which, on some gigs (especially outdoors on bigger stages) is effin loud. Whenever I can pull it and not annoy the hell out of my bandmates and the engineer, I like to set my amp right before the point where it's incontrollable feedback as soon as I open up the volume. And so whenever you hit a chord, you actually feel a punch in the guts standing a few meters from it.
So when I tell you the SV20H is LOUD, that's because I'm used to gigging loud amps, and have no issue about playing them as loud I can manage. And I have zero concern about the SV being able to be heard in a loud rock gig. Again, indoors I have to dim it quite a bit (volume box at half or so), and it already has zero problem competing with my drummer, who's quite a heavy hitter, so even outdoors on medium-sized stages (the 8m deep x 15m wide variety, that's roughly 25 feet by 50/60 feet for you imperial system guys) I'm not even sure I'll be able to run it wide open.
But I don't care about clean headroom, the amp being way into crunch territory is fine by me.

So, unless you're doing big festivals and Madison Square Garden on a daily basis, want it clean, and want to rely solely on the amp for hearing yourself, the SV20H is plenty enough for pretty much 99% of gigging musicians out there.


----------



## ken361

The combo is pretty loud and i like to play loud you have stand back some feet to capture the full tone. The Jube seems more in your face plus it has more high frequencies so it seems louder plus a 12 in greenback. I think the V type might be too warm im not sure yet.


----------



## zenlink

ken361 said:


>


Hi Ken! I'm a Ken too lol! Glad to see another SV20C like the one I bought! Use to own a 1987X and still have my 1966A 2X12 Lead cab made in Bletchley England I used to play it thru! I really like playing thru the 10 inch Celestion speaker b/c it's got some Major Balls!


----------



## ken361

zenlink said:


> Hi Ken! I'm a Ken too lol! Glad to see another SV20C like the one I bought! Use to own a 1987X and still have my 1966A 2X12 Lead cab made in Bletchley England I used to play it thru! I really like playing thru the 10 inch Celestion speaker b/c it's got some Major Balls!


awesome! mines is a couple months old not sure if its broken in yet but does sound smoother i been using the jube a little more but try to use both as much possible. i do appreciate the cleaner type plexi tones with that amp. Was thinking how a greenback would sound.


----------



## zenlink

ken361 said:


> awesome! mines is a couple months old not sure if its broken in yet but does sound smoother i been using the jube a little more but try to use both as much possible. i do appreciate the cleaner type plexi tones with that amp. Was thinking how a greenback would sound.


The 2X12 Cab with greenbacks does sound great (and different) but that 10 inch Celestion Rocks! IMHO they got it right!


----------



## ken361

zenlink said:


> The 2X12 Cab with greenbacks does sound great (and different) but that 10 inch Celestion Rocks! IMHO they got it right!


good to know


----------



## Tore knutsen

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Don't know about the combo, since I don't have one, but regarding the head...
> First gig I did with the SV into my 4x12, even with a volume box set at half in the FX loop, as soon as the amp came off standby, everyone turned to me saying "f..k it's LOUD". And I play with loud drummers and have used a DSL100 with that band for years, so not exactly a quiet amp either. My bandmates are used to my side of the stage being as loud as I can pull it and not overpower everything. Which, on some gigs (especially outdoors on bigger stages) is effin loud. Whenever I can pull it and not annoy the hell out of my bandmates and the engineer, I like to set my amp right before the point where it's incontrollable feedback as soon as I open up the volume. And so whenever you hit a chord, you actually feel a punch in the guts standing a few meters from it.
> So when I tell you the SV20H is LOUD, that's because I'm used to gigging loud amps, and have no issue about playing them as loud I can manage. And I have zero concern about the SV being able to be heard in a loud rock gig. Again, indoors I have to dim it quite a bit (volume box at half or so), and it already has zero problem competing with my drummer, who's quite a heavy hitter, so even outdoors on medium-sized stages (the 8m deep x 15m wide variety, that's roughly 25 feet by 50/60 feet for you imperial system guys) I'm not even sure I'll be able to run it wide open.
> But I don't care about clean headroom, the amp being way into crunch territory is fine by me.
> 
> So, unless you're doing big festivals and Madison Square Garden on a daily basis, want it clean, and want to rely solely on the amp for hearing yourself, the SV20H is plenty enough for pretty much 99% of gigging musicians out there.


Totally agree with you, the sv20 keeps up just fine, no problems at all


----------



## zenlink

walshb said:


> Nice guitar zenlink!


Yep! You know it well!


----------



## ken361

zenlink said:


> The 2X12 Cab with greenbacks does sound great (and different) but that 10 inch Celestion Rocks! IMHO they got it right!


I plugged it in my Jubilee cab with a greenback it sounds great! going to order a geenback for it! I like the touch sensitivity of the greens and mids.


----------



## ken361

Stock amp at 5 watts it record better now with some break in V type
 

The Jubilee speaker is a month old still needs some breaking in actually sounds great cranked greenback


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

White Room ! God I love that song...
Sounds good congrats !


----------



## ken361

WellBurnTheSky said:


> White Room ! God I love that song...
> Sounds good congrats !


Thanks yeah great tune


----------



## Biff Maloy

Even with more break in time on both the Greenback already sounds richer.


----------



## ken361

Biff Maloy said:


> Even with more break in time on both the Greenback already sounds richer.


The jube cab is a little bigger/wider and almost a closed back


----------



## Bferra13

My vintage head is shipping mid June. So pumped. Got 15% off at Musician's Friend by calling for their Memorial Day savings. My rep told me this is good until the 29th if you are on the fence. Great buy if you are in the states getting 15% off and 8% in rewards if youre a backstage pass member.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Bferra13 said:


> My vintage head is shipping mid June. So pumped. Got 15% off at Musician's Friend by calling for their Memorial Day savings. My rep told me this is good until the 29th if you are on the fence. Great buy if you are in the states getting 15% off and 8% in rewards if youre a backstage pass member.


Wow this is a great deal I wonder if Guitar Center is offering the same.

I got one question I hope somebody who has this amp can answer, will a passive attenuator pedal in the loop get you some home friendly volume edge of breakup or low gain crunch. I gotta get low volume play to make this amp work for me, I'd put an OD pedal out front to get any gain out of it.

Plug one of these things in the loop https://www.zzounds.com/item--JHSLBAB


----------



## assaf110

Volume Pot in the loop? let me check...


----------



## assaf110

Yes you can.
Tried with the amp dimed (5W mode) using a Strat w/CS69 & Texas specials.
It is TV volume, not "don't wake the baby". You get sort of edge of breakup, but at this level of attenuation, it does affect the tone (as expected). The tone is more "2D", if that makes sense. No complex harmonies. 
I guess that with an OD out front you won't have a problem.
I also tried using an attenuator to achieve the same volume level - unsurprisingly you get allooot more gain...


----------



## paul-e-mann

assaf110 said:


> Yes you can.
> Tried with the amp dimed (5W mode) using a Strat w/CS69 & Texas specials.
> It is TV volume, not "don't wake the baby". You get sort of edge of breakup, but at this level of attenuation, it does affect the tone (as expected). The tone is more "2D", if that makes sense. No complex harmonies.
> I guess that with an OD out front you won't have a problem.
> I also tried using an attenuator to achieve the same volume level - unsurprisingly you get allooot more gain...


Thanks this is very helpful, I think I will take advantage of the sales and order one and see for myself.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> Wow this is a great deal I wonder if Guitar Center is offering the same.
> 
> I got one question I hope somebody who has this amp can answer, will a passive attenuator pedal in the loop get you some home friendly volume edge of breakup or low gain crunch. I gotta get low volume play to make this amp work for me, I'd put an OD pedal out front to get any gain out of it.
> 
> Plug one of these things in the loop https://www.zzounds.com/item--JHSLBAB


Yes, it works fine. I built two myself (one simple volume box, and a dual, switching one with a Klon-style buffer in front). As mentioned above, you lose some of the amp's gain, as you don't hit the PI and output stages as hard as you would normally do, but you still retain quite some crunch (all the preamp's crunch basically). And yeah, you can hit a pedal to go from there. They sound very good in front of this amp.
That's how I roll live, for now (I might get an attenuator at some point).


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yes, it works fine. I built two myself (one simple volume box, and a dual, switching one with a Klon-style buffer in front). As mentioned above, you lose some of the amp's gain, as you don't hit the PI and output stages as hard as you would normally do, but you still retain quite some crunch (all the preamp's crunch basically). And yeah, you can hit a pedal to go from there. They sound very good in front of this amp.
> That's how I roll live, for now (I might get an attenuator at some point).


I think when I order it I'll order a JHS Little Black Amp Box Passive Attenuator and one of those cheap Bugera attenuators and see what sounds best. I wouldn't mind putting a ppimv in this amp to be honest, I had a 1987x with a ppimv and it worked really well to get a good ACDC crunch at home volume.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> I think when I order it I'll order a JHS Little Black Amp Box Passive Attenuator and one of those cheap Bugera attenuators and see what sounds best. I wouldn't mind putting a ppimv in this amp to be honest, I had a 1987x with a ppimv and it worked really well to get a good ACDC crunch at home volume.


I'm really interested in how the Bugera attenuator compares to a volume box, as it is dirt cheap...


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'm really interested in how the Bugera attenuator compares to a volume box, as it is dirt cheap...



My old friend has one of the Bugera attenuators, works great, he use it with a Fender Bassman RI


----------



## Tore knutsen

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'm really interested in how the Bugera attenuator compares to a volume box, as it is dirt cheap...


I've Said it before but I'll say it again, try out the juice box attenuator. Really good with this amp. Cheap and great


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

The Bugera has selectable impedance though, which is a big plus when you're juggling different amps and cabs as I do (My 2x12 is 8 ohms, the 4x12 is 16 ohms, I use one or the other depending on the gig...and working on getting yet another 2x12 dedicated to the SV).


----------



## assaf110

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'm really interested in how the Bugera attenuator compares to a volume box, as it is dirt cheap...





Tore knutsen said:


> I've Said it before but I'll say it again, try out the juice box attenuator. Really good with this amp. Cheap and great



I basically just compared the juice box (simple l-pad passive attenuator) to JHS little black amp box in the loop.
The black box is ok for cutting a few dB IMHO, it’s not as good as an attenuator - tone wise & versatility.
The difference is noticeable.
It also cuts the balls of the amp as you increase the attenuation (less signal hits PI & power tubes). It could be enough, especially with an OD hitting the front end.
Cheap attenuator options -
- juice box - 70$
- Bugera PS1 power soak (I haven’t tried it)- 100$.
- Weber mini mass (if it’s available).
- If you are OK with the DIY route - there is a much better reactive attenuator option (which you can also customize to your impedance needs) right in this forum - the workbench section.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/


----------



## Michael Roe

You guys using a volume box in the loop on a SV20: that's like having a Ferrari and never taking it out of your drive way, lol.
I don't know, if that were me, then I would just get a small SS amp or a 1 watt tube amp. If you are going to get most of your sound from a pedal, isn't it kind of overkill to get an SV20?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

What exactly gives you the impression most of the tone comes from a pedal ?
At bedroom levels, maybe, but at stage level, most of the tone IS from the amp.


----------



## Kl75

pedecamp said:


> I think when I order it I'll order a JHS Little Black Amp Box Passive Attenuator and one of those cheap Bugera attenuators and see what sounds best. I wouldn't mind putting a ppimv in this amp to be honest, I had a 1987x with a ppimv and it worked really well to get a good ACDC crunch at home volume.



Tried the Bugera and JHS.
Bugera sounded awful and the JHS works great!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kl75 said:


> Tried the Bugera and JHS.
> Bugera sounded awful and the JHS works great!


Now youre really getting me excited!


----------



## Sacalait

So is anyone outside of the US seeing any SV20H show up? Sweetwater still seems to have no idea when Marshall will deliver. I ordered on March 18, have paid two notes (about tho pay the third) and still no amp... Getting a little frustrating but I'm doing my best to be patient...


----------



## Sacalait

Like this dude jokingly said: "Marshall! Thanks for making us wait 30 years for this you f**kers!" Lol! Now I'm waiting three months- or more you f**kers!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Just checked, 3 online retailers here in France have them in stock, as well as Anderton's in the UK.
None of the big german retailers have them currently though.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Either I was excited on the day I got the amp, or I had to have a few days to break it in, but this thing certainly seems much louder lol, I almost want to delete my previous comments saying it wasn't as loud as I thought it was gonna be, its about exactly as loud as I thought it was gonna be, still sounds awesome, but def need to get an attenuator now.


----------



## LazyPitufo

So speaking of attenuation, I want to record this amp with a speaker simulator. Lets say I want the best possible recorded sound and only need the attenuator to bring the sound of the speaker down to 0 so I can record at night.

I am thinking I buy a really good speaker simulator and a really cheap attenuator that will go after the speaker simulator (not worried about retaining the tone of the amp after the sound gets captured, as I use my other amp for a practice amp anyway)

Am I over looking something here? I am new to recording and thought I was gonna be able to mic up the speaker in my room, but my roommates aren't exactly on board with this.

So all in all, I don't need to retain tone from the speaker, but I need to retain maximum tone in the recording (I know its not gonna sound as good a mic'd up cab but I am making compromises until I can afford to build a studio in my house).

Also any recommendation for speaker simulators, once again I will be doing Eric Johnson, and other rock blues guitarist sounds with a 5 knob Tube Driver and the SV20 because I am sure this matters in regards to picking the best speaker sim. Thanks in advance, I am sure one of y'all can pwn me on this topic.

Also I know they make some 2 in 1 load boxes with speaker simulation, but b/c of the fact that I need A+ tone in the recording and screw all tone from the actual speaker, unless they make a 2 in 1 specifically for this purpose, I think I need to buy them separately right?

I've heard the OX is the bees-knees at a cool $1300, I have no problem buying that if it means I get a 5-10% tone increase over all the cheap ones, I really just wanted the closest-to-the-real-thing recorded sound.


----------



## JohnH

LazyPitufo said:


> Also I know they make some 2 in 1 load boxes with speaker simulation, but b/c of the fact that I need A+ tone in the recording and screw all tone from the actual speaker, unless they make a 2 in 1 specifically for this purpose, I think I need to buy them separately right?



I think the 'watch-it' could be the likelihood that if you combine a load box with a seperate attenuator, they will mess each other up tonally and probably wrongly load your amp. Seems like the load box is the key thing you need, then take a signal from that to record and post-process with IR software to get a great recording. To monitor while playing, you could take a signal from the load box to feed to your practice amp or monitors.

Haven't tried it, but this Torpedo captor seems to give you several ways to reach your goal for reasonable $

https://www.two-notes.com/torpedo-captor

Its not how I do it though. I just mic off the speaker at low volume using my own attenuator design (see workbench). But obviously this can never be a 'silent' recording solution.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Are you saying if I go Amp -> speaker sim -> attenuator, that will mess up the tone of the speaker simulator or damage the amp? B/c of impedance issues or something?



JohnH said:


> I think the 'watch-it' could be the likelihood that if you combine a load box with a seperate attenuator, they will mess each other up tonally and probably wrongly load your amp. Seems like the load box is the key thing you need, then take a signal from that to record and post-process with IR software to get a great recording. To monitor while playing, you could take a signal from the load box to feed to your practice amp or monitors.
> 
> Haven't tried it, but this Torpedo captor seems to give you several ways to reach your goal for reasonable $
> 
> https://www.two-notes.com/torpedo-captor
> 
> Its not how I do it though. I just mic off the speaker at low volume using my own attenuator design (see workbench). But obviously this can never be a 'silent' recording solution.


----------



## JohnH

LazyPitufo said:


> Are you saying if I go Amp -> speaker sim -> attenuator, that will mess up the tone of the speaker simulator or damage the amp? B/c of impedance issues or something?



Depends what you mean by a speaker sim. Normally, this takes just a very small signal from the amp output (ie not loading it) and shapes it to make it more like the tone of a speaker (eirher by analogue tech or IR's), then you record that or feed it to a PA or re-amping. That would leave the load on the amp coming from the attenuator. Should be safe but a cheap attenuator won't let the amp see a good reactive load to get you a great tone.

But if the speaker sim is really a load box, then if you also use an attenuator, you could have two loads on the amp, and the combo may not sound right and you'd need to change the amp tap that you use to a lower one


----------



## Biff Maloy

I'll throw in what I use. I use a Bluguitar Blubox Cab Sim and Badcat Unleash between head and cab. The Blubox is first in line and receives the signal from the head then sends the miked signal to my DAW. The Unleash is fed from the speaker out of the Blubox. Unleash feeds the cabinet. 

With this, I'm totally silent amp wise because I keep the Unleash's volume off. The only thing I hear is the miked Bluebox signal through my monitors. Works great and I've had that Unleash for years. Makes a great load box.


----------



## Michael Roe

LazyPitufo said:


> So speaking of attenuation, I want to record this amp with a speaker simulator. Lets say I want the best possible recorded sound and only need the attenuator to bring the sound of the speaker down to 0 so I can record at night.
> 
> I am thinking I buy a really good speaker simulator and a really cheap attenuator that will go after the speaker simulator (not worried about retaining the tone of the amp after the sound gets captured, as I use my other amp for a practice amp anyway)
> 
> Am I over looking something here? I am new to recording and thought I was gonna be able to mic up the speaker in my room, but my roommates aren't exactly on board with this.
> 
> So all in all, I don't need to retain tone from the speaker, but I need to retain maximum tone in the recording (I know its not gonna sound as good a mic'd up cab but I am making compromises until I can afford to build a studio in my house).
> 
> Also any recommendation for speaker simulators, once again I will be doing Eric Johnson, and other rock blues guitarist sounds with a 5 knob Tube Driver and the SV20 because I am sure this matters in regards to picking the best speaker sim. Thanks in advance, I am sure one of y'all can pwn me on this topic.
> 
> Also I know they make some 2 in 1 load boxes with speaker simulation, but b/c of the fact that I need A+ tone in the recording and screw all tone from the actual speaker, unless they make a 2 in 1 specifically for this purpose, I think I need to buy them separately right?
> 
> I've heard the OX is the bees-knees at a cool $1300, I have no problem buying that if it means I get a 5-10% tone increase over all the cheap ones, I really just wanted the closest-to-the-real-thing recorded sound.


I think you may be confused or are making others here confused 
What you need is called a "loadbox". This simulates a speaker load on your amp and will have a line level output that you can do other things with. For example: send to a DAW, mixer etc. The loadbox will allow your amp to safely operate without a speaker. This line level out from the loadbox will sound like A$$. You then need to send that signal to some kind of "speaker simulator". There are devices that do that. or, you can just send that signal to your DAW. Then, put an IR on that track.

The easiest and cheaper route is: get a Torpedo Captor "loadbox". Plug your speaker cable into the input of this device. Run a instrument cable from the Torpedo Captor output to your DAW. Load an IR loader on that track. 
The OX box looks cool but I believe you have to be running a mac to use one. If you are just recording then the Ox box might be overkill also. You can get IRs for next to nothing and already have a DAW with most likely everything else ( EQ, comp, reverb etc) you need. The Ox box is more for if you want to take that setup with you live.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Guitar Center wouldnt give me 15% off but Musicians Friend would so I ordered it from them and a JHS passive attenuator. Fukkers are charging tax now!!!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yup, I'm using a Torpedo Captor with my amp heads, then use an IR Loader with the Celestion G12M25 4x12 IRs, sounds fine.
Can't post clips for now (I'm stuck behind a digital mixing desk all week), but this solution works very well for me.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Michael Roe said:


> I think you may be confused or are making others here confused
> What you need is called a "loadbox". This simulates a speaker load on your amp and will have a line level output that you can do other things with. For example: send to a DAW, mixer etc. The loadbox will allow your amp to safely operate without a speaker. This line level out from the loadbox will sound like A$$. You then need to send that signal to some kind of "speaker simulator". There are devices that do that. or, you can just send that signal to your DAW. Then, put an IR on that track.
> 
> The easiest and cheaper route is: get a Torpedo Captor "loadbox". Plug your speaker cable into the input of this device. Run a instrument cable from the Torpedo Captor output to your DAW. Load an IR loader on that track.
> The OX box looks cool but I believe you have to be running a mac to use one. If you are just recording then the Ox box might be overkill also. You can get IRs for next to nothing and already have a DAW with most likely everything else ( EQ, comp, reverb etc) you need. The Ox box is more for if you want to take that setup with you live.




Ok I see, I was conflating attenuator and load boxes, so I guess like you said, I can get a cheap load box (are they all pretty much the same?) and then get the speaker simulator, or use IR software on my DAW?


----------



## Nkyrental

Man, this thread has not turned out like I thought it would. I figured after 5-10 pages people would start getting their SV20H and put on clips. Seems the stock is still very thin.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Nkyrental said:


> Man, this thread has not turned out like I thought it would. I figured after 5-10 pages people would start getting their SV20H and put on clips. Seems the stock is still very thin.



Sorry man, I am over here changing it into a freaking Q and A about recording. Forgive me. I was able to get my sv20 dialed in pretty good yesterday with a ts9 while my roommate played his es-339 through it. It/he was sounding so good I through the sm57 in front and got decent clip. I'll try to post it either later tonight or tomorrow. It sounds JUST like a plexi.


----------



## Michael Roe

LazyPitufo said:


> Ok I see, I was conflating attenuator and load boxes, so I guess like you said, I can get a cheap load box (are they all pretty much the same?) and then get the speaker simulator, or use IR software on my DAW?


I'd recommend a "reactive" load box.
In this clip I am using my SV20 into my Torpedo captor then in to my DAW using zombiecabs IRs.
One guitar on the left and another guitar on the right.


----------



## Sacalait

Fooking nice man! ...still waiting on mine... 



Michael Roe said:


> I'd recommend a "reactive" load box.
> In this clip I am using my SV20 into my Torpedo captor then in to my DAW using zombiecabs IRs.
> One guitar on the left and another guitar on the right.


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> Sorry man, I am over here changing it into a freaking Q and A about recording. Forgive me. I was able to get my sv20 dialed in pretty good yesterday with a ts9 while my roommate played his es-339 through it. It/he was sounding so good I through the sm57 in front and got decent clip. I'll try to post it either later tonight or tomorrow. It sounds JUST like a plexi.


What volumes are you playing with the ts9?


----------



## LazyPitufo

pedecamp said:


> What volumes are you playing with the ts9?


Good thing I took a picture 

SV20 (Jumped diagonally top right to bottom left, plugged into top left)
------
Presence - 0
Bass - 6ish
Middle - 9ish
Treble - >1ish
Loudness 1(High Treble) - 6ish
Loudness 2(Normal) - 7ish

TS9
------
Drive - 0
Tone - 2ish
Level - 10

You will also need a Strat and a couple extra pairs of underwear


----------



## JohnH

*DIY Attenuator for SV20. Any interest?
*
The reactive attenuators in my Workbench thread seem to be working well and quite a few have built them now, and tried them with various different amps. But Im wondering if there would be any interest in a smaller, simpler stripped down version dedicated to the SV20, and others in the Studio series? And if so, what should the spec be?

What I'm picking up from threads about the SV20 is that everyone loves the tone, but with no MV, you have to play it loud, or find some work-around for quieter home use.

It already has a 20W/5W control, which is a 6db step. The simplest attenuator build to work with that and extend the range could be a single unswitched -12db reactive stage. Together with the amp power control, it would then have output options at 1.2W and 0.3W, nicely into home-friendly volume. This would be a very simple robust and compact build.

Any interest? should there be more features such as another switchable stage? or a bypass option? If others are interested to discuss it Ill start a new thread.


----------



## paul-e-mann

LazyPitufo said:


> Good thing I took a picture
> 
> SV20 (Jumped diagonally top right to bottom left, plugged into top left)
> ------
> Presence - 0
> Bass - 6ish
> Middle - 9ish
> Treble - >1ish
> Loudness 1(High Treble) - 6ish
> Loudness 2(Normal) - 7ish
> 
> TS9
> ------
> Drive - 0
> Tone - 2ish
> Level - 10
> 
> You will also need a Strat and a couple extra pairs of underwear


No attenuator??? Thats fooking loud!!! That just wont do in my house


----------



## LazyPitufo

pedecamp said:


> No attenuator??? Thats fooking loud!!! That just wont do in my house


Yes.. it is fooking loud lmao


----------



## ken361

Dont have a basement? I could see that. If the wife or girlfriend doesnt like it tell her you are moving on lol!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Dont have a basement? I could see that. If the wife or girlfriend doesnt like it tell her you moving on lol!


Damm Ken


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'm really interested in how the Bugera attenuator compares to a volume box, as it is dirt cheap...


There are a number of videos on YouTube that show people living the Bugera PS1.


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm Ken


lol


----------



## Thevenin

Just talked to my dealerman today at Sweetwater. I could possibly, maybe in the next week or two (or 8) have a SV20H in my possession. At least I'm not making payments on it like our other friend on this forum. Currently at 7 weeks of backorder, and getting ready to CL my Origin 20H.


----------



## Trapland

pedecamp said:


> Bedroom volume means nobody can hear me upstairs.
> 
> A ppimv sounds like a great idea for the SV20, I wonder if anybody has ventured there.



I gotta tell you, you aren’t going to get down to those levels even with a ONE watt Marshall. The one watt JMP I had made about 99-100 decibels C weighted off the 10” combo speaker and more like 105 into a 412. The SV20 into a 2x12 loaded with inefficient G12Ms makes 105-107 db on the 5 watt setting.

These obscure and VERY subjective volume cOmparisons are really not helpful. If a person wants the volume of a quiet TV that’s barely audible in the next room, you really want to be in the 80-85 db range. With most celestions in the 97-99db/m range, you’d better have an attenuator that gets down to one TENTH of a watt.

I go my SV20h today. I have the matching 1x12, a 2061cx 2x12, a full stack of vintage G12Ms, and a 4x12 of G12Hs. I can tell you the 1x12 (now with a vintage g12m) on 5 watts is almost loud enough to gig with and at 20 watts it’s too loud for bars. The 2x12 is about perfect on 5watts and way too loud on 20.

I plan to gig the SV20 set at 20 watts with the 2x12 ANDuse an attenuator to get down to the perfect loudness. My 1968 plexi stack usually gets attenuated down to less than 5 watts for shows anyway, so might as well save my back and wear on a 50 year old amp. Can’t wait to mod the sv20 to sound closer to a bass head.


----------



## assaf110

Trapland said:


> I gotta tell you, you aren’t going to get down to those levels even with a ONE watt Marshall. The one watt JMP I had made about 99-100 decibels C weighted off the 10” combo speaker and more like 105 into a 412. The SV20 into a 2x12 loaded with inefficient G12Ms makes 105-107 db on the 5 watt setting.
> 
> These obscure and VERY subjective volume cOmparisons are really not helpful. If a person wants the volume of a quiet TV that’s barely audible in the next room, you really want to be in the 80-85 db range. With most celestions in the 97-99db/m range, you’d better have an attenuator that gets down to one TENTH of a watt.
> 
> I go my SV20h today. I have the matching 1x12, a 2061cx 2x12, a full stack of vintage G12Ms, and a 4x12 of G12Hs. I can tell you the 1x12 (now with a vintage g12m) on 5 watts is almost loud enough to gig with and at 20 watts it’s too loud for bars. The 2x12 is about perfect on 5watts and way too loud on 20.
> 
> I plan to gig the SV20 set at 20 watts with the 2x12 ANDuse an attenuator to get down to the perfect loudness. My 1968 plexi stack usually gets attenuated down to less than 5 watts for shows anyway, so might as well save my back and wear on a 50 year old amp. Can’t wait to mod the sv20 to sound closer to a bass head.


HNAD!


----------



## assaf110

JohnH said:


> *DIY Attenuator for SV20. Any interest?
> *
> The reactive attenuators in my Workbench thread seem to be working well and quite a few have built them now, and tried them with various different amps. But Im wondering if there would be any interest in a smaller, simpler stripped down version dedicated to the SV20, and others in the Studio series? And if so, what should the spec be?
> 
> What I'm picking up from threads about the SV20 is that everyone loves the tone, but with no MV, you have to play it loud, or find some work-around for quieter home use.
> 
> It already has a 20W/5W control, which is a 6db step. The simplest attenuator build to work with that and extend the range could be a single unswitched -12db reactive stage. Together with the amp power control, it would then have output options at 1.2W and 0.3W, nicely into home-friendly volume. This would be a very simple robust and compact build.
> 
> Any interest? should there be more features such as another switchable stage? or a bypass option? If others are interested to discuss it Ill start a new thread.


That’s great John!
I still think that having a multiple stages of attenuation is important.
There are just to many variables to decide on a constant value.
It changes from one rig to another - different styles, pickups, speakers, desired gain level, what is the desired overall volume for your needs etc.
And even if we eliminate these variables, it still is beneficial to have a couple of stages to dial a tone/level to different situations- bedroom, practice, gig etc.
So I think the solution is the existing design (more or less), with the important factor being the resolution of attenuation - 3.5 dB sounds great..


----------



## JohnH

assaf110 said:


> That’s great John!
> I still think that having a multiple stages of attenuation is important.
> There are just to many variables to decide on a constant value.
> It changes from one rig to another - different styles, pickups, desired gain level, what is the desired overall volume for your needs etc.
> And even if we eliminate these variables, it still is beneficial to have a couple of stages to dial a tone/level to different situations- bedroom, practice, gig etc.
> So I think the solution is the existing design (more or less), with the important factor being the resolution of attenuation - 3.5 dB sounds great..



Thanks for the comments. Do you have your one built yet?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trapland said:


> I gotta tell you, you aren’t going to get down to those levels even with a ONE watt Marshall. The one watt JMP I had made about 99-100 decibels C weighted off the 10” combo speaker and more like 105 into a 412. The SV20 into a 2x12 loaded with inefficient G12Ms makes 105-107 db on the 5 watt setting.
> 
> These obscure and VERY subjective volume cOmparisons are really not helpful. If a person wants the volume of a quiet TV that’s barely audible in the next room, you really want to be in the 80-85 db range. With most celestions in the 97-99db/m range, you’d better have an attenuator that gets down to one TENTH of a watt.
> 
> I go my SV20h today. I have the matching 1x12, a 2061cx 2x12, a full stack of vintage G12Ms, and a 4x12 of G12Hs. I can tell you the 1x12 (now with a vintage g12m) on 5 watts is almost loud enough to gig with and at 20 watts it’s too loud for bars. The 2x12 is about perfect on 5watts and way too loud on 20.
> 
> I plan to gig the SV20 set at 20 watts with the 2x12 ANDuse an attenuator to get down to the perfect loudness. My 1968 plexi stack usually gets attenuated down to less than 5 watts for shows anyway, so might as well save my back and wear on a 50 year old amp. Can’t wait to mod the sv20 to sound closer to a bass head.


I gotta tell ya, I can get bedroom volumes with my 50 watt 2204 on 1 and an OD pedal, sounds great too, I'm hoping to do the same with the SV20H. I did order a passive attenuator for the loop to try so I will see if that does anything. Got my fingers crossed it will be a keeper.


----------



## assaf110

JohnH said:


> Thanks for the comments. Do you have your one built yet?



working on the physical placement & enclosure.


----------



## Trapland

pedecamp said:


> I gotta tell ya, I can get bedroom volumes with my 50 watt 2204 on 1 and an OD pedal, sounds great too, I'm hoping to do the same with the SV20H. I did order a passive attenuator for the loop to try so I will see if that does anything. Got my fingers crossed it will be a keeper.


I assumed yok wanted power tube distortion at low volume since power tube distortion is pretty much what plexi style amps are about. An attenuator will work well. Dont give up on attenuators if you dint like it, try another.


----------



## Trapland

assaf110 said:


> HNAD!


Thanks. I'm usually about vintage amps but I NEED something small and light. I hope this givea me all that plus sounds right.

So far I can really hear that this sv20 is cathode biased and choke-less. It's a bit disappointing but tolerable.. I'm pretty sure I can sweeten it up with a few minor mods. Split cathode, bass setup, bigger coupling caps and less NFB ought to do it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trapland said:


> I assumed yok wanted power tube distortion at low volume since power tube distortion is pretty much what plexi style amps are about. An attenuator will work well. Dont give up on attenuators if you dint like it, try another.


Right, my 2204 has a master volume so that helps, my goal with the SV20 is get edge of breakup with it at reasonable home volume then hit it with an OD pedal, I really hadn't planned on investing in an attenuator.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Michael Roe said:


> I'd recommend a "reactive" load box.
> In this clip I am using my SV20 into my Torpedo captor then in to my DAW using zombiecabs IRs.
> One guitar on the left and another guitar on the right.




So you are also able to bring the volume of the amp to zero? Or you don't even need a speaker with a loadbox? That sounds great I'm gonna order that now.


----------



## ken361

Put a Greenback in I like it! great combo


----------



## Buzzard

Trapland said:


> Thanks. I'm usually about vintage amps but I NEED something small and light. I hope this givea me all that plus sounds right.
> 
> So far I can really hear that this sv20 is cathode biased and choke-less. It's a bit disappointing but tolerable.. I'm pretty sure I can sweeten it up with a few minor mods. Split cathode, bass setup, bigger coupling caps and less NFB ought to do it.


THIS. I don’t know about the tech jargon but something doesn’t sound right to me on some of the pro demos I’ve heard . In the way that the origin didn’t quite sound right. When the sv20 is cranked it sounds muddy on the lower strings. Maybe it’s a lack of choke ,cathode, or speakers.idk


----------



## Michael Roe

LazyPitufo said:


> So you are also able to bring the volume of the amp to zero? Or you don't even need a speaker with a loadbox? That sounds great I'm gonna order that now.


Yes, with a loadbox you don't need a speaker cab plugged in. The Torpedo Captor does have an attenuator built in but it is only one setting at -20db. 
The SV does have it's own DI output but I always just use the Torpedo Captor's DI out. I highly recommend using IR's that were created with a solid state amp in this situation.
Any IRs made with tube amps will add that other tube power amp color to the sound and will not sound very accurate.


----------



## steveb63

Michael Roe said:


> Yes, with a loadbox you don't need a speaker cab plugged in. The Torpedo Captor does have an attenuator built in but it is only one setting at -20db.
> The SV does have it's own DI output but I always just use the Torpedo Captor's DI out. I highly recommend using IR's that were created with a solid state amp in this situation.
> Any IRs made with tube amps will add that other tube power amp color to the sound and will not sound very accurate.





bobpick68 said:


> You guys are not helping my GAS attack LOL



@Michael Roe Im sure it's common knowledge to all you people, but that last paragraph was news to me.

Im a newb when it comes ir's. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for that education, much appreciated. 

Steve


----------



## Michael Roe

@steveb63 Glad to be of help! I own a website that sells IRs and they are all made with tube amps but each cab also comes with the solid state version for that specific reason.
If you are running a preamp or a lot of the VST amp sims, the tube amp IRs work very well and give you lots of options.


----------



## Trapland

pedecamp said:


> Right, my 2204 has a master volume so that helps, my goal with the SV20 is get edge of breakup with it at reasonable home volume then hit it with an OD pedal, I really hadn't planned on investing in an attenuator.


Have you tried the SC20 JCM800? I played one for about a half hour when I was getting the SV20 and it ALMOST made me change my mind. If it was as pretty as the Studio Vintage it would have been over. At soft talking volume it sounded amazingly like a 2204 at that same volume. Honestly, I’ll probably have to get one of those too.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Tell me that doesn't look awesome.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trapland said:


> Have you tried the SC20 JCM800? I played one for about a half hour when I was getting the SV20 and it ALMOST made me change my mind. If it was as pretty as the Studio Vintage it would have been over. At soft talking volume it sounded amazingly like a 2204 at that same volume. Honestly, I’ll probably have to get one of those too.


I had an SC20H for a few weeks, it sounded very much like my 2204 and even had the same volume curve but the effects loop that it came with was wonky it cut the volume when turned on and unbuffered pedals made a loud pop when switching them on and off, I cant have a new badly engineered amp at that price so I sent it back and figured I'd wait a year until they sorted it out and get another one. Meanwhile I thought I'd give the SV20H a try since it seems to be more popular than the mini 800. But I know what you mean by pretty, I like the old JMP and plexi style head shell look better. I'll see how this SV20H works out but if it doesnt I'm thinking I'll try a Ceriatone next.


----------



## KelvinS1965

pedecamp said:


> I had an SC20H for a few weeks, it sounded very much like my 2204 and even had the same volume curve but the effects loop that it came with was wonky it cut the volume when turned on and unbuffered pedals made a loud pop when switching them on and off, I cant have a new badly engineered amp at that price so I sent it back and figured I'd wait a year until they sorted it out and get another one. Meanwhile I thought I'd give the SV20H a try since it seems to be more popular than the mini 800. But I know what you mean by pretty, I like the old JMP and plexi style head shell look better. I'll see how this SV20H works out but if it doesnt I'm thinking I'll try a Ceriatone next.



You do know that the loop in the SV20H is the same don't you? It doesn't bother me as I don't use pedals, but if you sent the SC20H back for this reason, then this will be the same.


----------



## assaf110

KelvinS1965 said:


> You do know that the loop in the SV20H is the same don't you? It doesn't bother me as I don't use pedals, but if you sent the SC20H back for this reason, then this will be the same.


Why do you assume that? So far all the complaints about the loop (volume drop when turned on and unbuffered pedals make a loud pop when switching them on) were SC20 related, no complaints about the SV. I imagine they could be similar, but obviously not the same.


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> You do know that the loop in the SV20H is the same don't you? It doesn't bother me as I don't use pedals, but if you sent the SC20H back for this reason, then this will be the same.


Really? Everyone I asked said its not the same. 

I'll find out myself when I get it...


----------



## Trapland

Admittedly I don’t have the Studio schematics, but I would be Very surprised if the 2 amps were different from the start of the loop to the speaker. Maybe slightly different values for presence and NFB, but probably no even there. I suspect from the loop on they are exactly the same amp.


----------



## Trapland

Just wanna mention these Studio amps are very sensitive to impedance mismatches. If you have an amp that sounds harsh, lacks gain, just doesn’t sound or feel right then check your cabinet impedance and speaker jack. Maybe measure that cabinet too.

When I got my SV20 I was checking it out in the store. I said to the guy “this really doesn’t sound like an actual e hole Marshall, kinda brittle and lacking the sweet midrange harmonics.” 

I was playing it through the matching SV212 cabinet. On a hunch I asked out loud “what jack is this in?” The guy said 16 ohms, and I said isn’t this cab 8?
Sure enough it was in the wrong jack. Correcting the mismatch sounded like magic and I bought the amp.

I have a 2061cx cab. It’s 8 ohms stock. I already planned to fill it with a pair of 8 ohm Greenbacks for 16 ohms, so I did. I soldered in the speakers and didn’t give it another thought. Yesterday I tried it and thought this doesn’t sound as good as it should. Sure enough, I put those two 8 ohm speakers in parallel instead of series so the amp was looking for 16 and getting 4. Dumb rookie mistake. Fixed it and it sounds great.


----------



## KelvinS1965

pedecamp said:


> Really? Everyone I asked said its not the same.
> 
> I'll find out myself when I get it...



I guess you'll find out when it comes, but I'm pretty sure I've read people commenting about it on other forums, if not on here (this Vintage thread is pretty long now). If I get chance later today I'll try some pedals in my loop, I don't have many though, but I'm sure I've got one true bypass and certainly some buffered ones too.


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> I guess you'll find out when it comes, but I'm pretty sure I've read people commenting about it on other forums, if not on here (this Vintage thread is pretty long now). If I get chance later today I'll try some pedals in my loop, I don't have many though, but I'm sure I've got one true bypass and certainly some buffered ones too.


Just turning the loop on does it cut your volume? That's problem #1, then unbuffered pedals make a loud pop when turned on/off is problem #2. Does your SV20 do these things, my SC20 did. That's shoddy engineering in my opinion, I never experienced this with any other loop I owned.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trapland said:


> Admittedly I don’t have the Studio schematics, but I would be Very surprised if the 2 amps were different from the start of the loop to the speaker. Maybe slightly different values for presence and NFB, but probably no even there. I suspect from the loop on they are exactly the same amp.


I agree, I figure these amp models are the same short of a few minor tweaks to differentiate them from one another.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Just turning the loop on does it cut your volume? That's problem #1, then unbuffered pedals make a loud pop when turned on/off is problem #2. Does your SV20 do these things, my SC20 did.That's shoddy engineering in my opinion, I never experienced this with any other loop I owned.


I haven’t either, but there was a thread a few days ago about a Dsl40cr that did the same thing. The owner said with the loop on the volume was slightly less. I hadn’t heard anyone else say this about their Dsls. 

I suppose it’s something that one might not notice I guess, I don’t know. I’ll try to find the thread.


----------



## scozz

Here it is @pedecamp, the post is on the first page, 2nd from the bottom. The poster is ”Sabbathu”


http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/dsl40cr-band-settings-advice.107724/


----------



## Biff Maloy

Volume loss from the loop combined with a pair of G12M20 speakers may be something that could be turned to a player's advantage. 

Almost universal by owners these are efficient 20 watt heads. LOUD. I wouldn't necessarily go into ownership with one thinking this loop thing is a 100% detriment to owning one. 

Just trying to throw a positive spin.


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> Volume loss from the loop combined with a pair of G12M20 speakers may be something that could be turned to a player's advantage.
> 
> Almost universal by owners these are efficient 20 watt heads. LOUD. I wouldn't necessarily go into ownership with one thinking this loop thing is a 100% detriment to owning one.
> 
> Just trying to throw a positive spin.


Oh I like the slight volume drop in the loop of my JCM800 Studio, I prefer it. I'm an at home player and these amps are loud, so a little bit of self-attenuation is welcome as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Madfinger

pedecamp said:


> Just turning the loop on does it cut your volume? That's problem #1, then unbuffered pedals make a loud pop when turned on/off is problem #2. Does your SV20 do these things, my SC20 did. That's shoddy engineering in my opinion, I never experienced this with any other loop I owned.


#1 Not much drop in loop but I assume it depends on pedals/settings.
#2 Yes pop without buffered pedal in loop but I assume thats just the nature of the beast.
I have no problems with either issue's raised and personally hope they don't change anything with the SV's. 
Explore & adapt I guess, more suggestions & options will come to light as time goes by but most seem to be concentrating on attenuation at the moment.


----------



## Bferra13

Hmmm. Today Guitar Center says in stock and ready to ship on the web page. Before it was June 10th. I wonder if the shipments came in early to the U.S? i hope so! Got mine on backorder from Musician's Friend.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Bferra13 said:


> Hmmm. Today Guitar Center says in stock and ready to ship on the web page. Before it was June 10th. I wonder if the shipments came in early to the U.S? i hope so! Got mine on backorder from Musician's Friend.


Just called them the website is wrong, they are back ordered until the 10th, and probably more like the 26th like Musiciansfriend I bet.


----------



## Bferra13

pedecamp said:


> Just called them the website is wrong, they are back ordered until the 10th, and probably more like the 26th like Musiciansfriend I bet.



Sucks. But my Musicians Friend one is expected the 10th still. I called and asked if they were pushed back and they said no since i got on the first wave of preorders. The 26th is for the second batch they receive. I guess they are selling out that quick which is good.


----------



## scozz

It would seem that all the retailers are at the mercy of Marshall or some other middle shipping entity, and they just regurgitate whatever they’re told as far as shipping dates. And no one really knows for sure.


----------



## KelvinS1965

pedecamp said:


> Just turning the loop on does it cut your volume? That's problem #1, then unbuffered pedals make a loud pop when turned on/off is problem #2. Does your SV20 do these things, my SC20 did. That's shoddy engineering in my opinion, I never experienced this with any other loop I owned.



Same as with Madfinger below: 
1. Slight drop in level with the loop on, though I was playing at home via an attenuator, so it might disguise the amount of volume drop.

2. Popped when using a non buffered pedal turning it on and off. Stopped when I put a buffered pedal in front.

I guess you'll be sending it back and getting the Ceritone then...



Madfinger said:


> #1 Not much drop in loop but I assume it depends on pedals/settings.
> #2 Yes pop without buffered pedal in loop but I assume thats just the nature of the beast.
> I have no problems with either issue's raised and personally hope they don't change anything with the SV's.
> Explore & adapt I guess, more suggestions & options will come to light as time goes by but most seem to be concentrating on attenuation at the moment.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I didn't notice much of a volume drop when engaging the loop, and since it's not footswitchable it's not much of an issue tbh, either you use or you don't.
And true bypass pedals don't belong in an FX loop (TB is very overrated anyway), one could argue that pedals don't belong in FX loops at all either, only line-level FX boxes (my Eventide TimeFactor can operate at line level btw and has a -switchable- buffered bypass).
None of the pedals I use in the FX loop of my SV20h pop when engaged, either, but they're all buffered (and I build my own pedals, so I ABed TB vs buffered boosts in the loop of several amps, amongst other things...TB ones using the classic 3PDT switch all behave that way, maybe one using ome kind of relay or optical bypass wouldn't).
If impedance and level mismatches (which is the reason why you lose level when using pedals in a FX loop usually) really are an issue for you, get one of these gizmos:
https://www.thomann.de/gb/morley_ebtech_hum_line_level_shifter2.htm
http://www.glab.com.pl/index.php/en/products/switching-systems/amp-loop-adapter-ala-1
The G Lab page explains some of the possible reasons for pedals behaving that way.

And btw it's not specific to the amp or its FX loop, I remember a friend of mine having issues with his Lovepedal tremolo that was popping like crazy and eating signal up whenever you used it in a loop of a switcher (happened with both a GCX and an ES-8, so not switcher-related issue), or basically anywhere after a buffer, it needed to be first in the chain, kinda like old fuzz pedals.
So, pedal-related issue, not amp-related.


----------



## KelvinS1965

WellBurnTheSky said:


> And true bypass pedals don't belong in an FX loop (TB is very overrated anyway), one could argue that pedals don't belong in FX loops at all either, only line-level FX boxes (my Eventide TimeFactor can operate at line level btw and has a -switchable- buffered bypass).



While I agree with what you're saying, I just did a test for Pedecamp as it does seem to matter to him. The only pedal I tend to use is a clean boost (Xotic EP) into an amp, but I'm more of a guitar>cable>amp player.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Tbh the point I'm trying to get across is that that kind of issues isn't amp-related, and shouldn't be construed as a design issue on the Studio series, and more as user error, and design issues in some pedals.
And incidentally, the FX loop on Ceriatone amps is way more problematic for people using pedals in it, since it's just an unbuffered insert loop that doesn't get along well with most pedals, especially true bypass high impedance ones. Which is the reason why Nik now offers a buffered loop as an option (or alternatively his take on the Dumbleator). Or why people tend to install a Metro loop kit on their Ceriatones if they plan to actually use the FX loop. The Marshall FX loop used on all their "recent" amps is much easier to use in that regard.


----------



## scozz

Excellently put @WellBurnTheSky!!

I’ve said this before,...it’s really not a big deal, (to me), I leave the loop on all the time on my JCM800 Studio,...and I’ve got a buffeted pedal in the loop. If that’s what it takes to enjoy this amp at home, or anywhere,....it’s not that big a deal!!


----------



## scozz

I had a all tube Fender 30 amp in 1980, bought it new. I was done gigging and I wanted a low wattage amp to play at home.

It was a two channel amp and every time I used the footswitch to change the channels there was a loud POP! 

It was rather annoying but it was just the way it was, so I was told. I sold it a couple of years ago on eBay and the day the new owner received it he emailed me about the loud POP!


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> Same as with Madfinger below:
> 1. Slight drop in level with the loop on, though I was playing at home via an attenuator, so it might disguise the amount of volume drop.
> 
> 2. Popped when using a non buffered pedal turning it on and off. Stopped when I put a buffered pedal in front.
> 
> I guess you'll be sending it back and getting the Ceritone then...





KelvinS1965 said:


> While I agree with what you're saying, I just did a test for Pedecamp as it does seem to matter to him. The only pedal I tend to use is a clean boost (Xotic EP) into an amp, but I'm more of a guitar>cable>amp player.



We shall see, like you said maybe I need to adapt to the situation, I have preconceived ideas how a loop is supposed to work based on loops from previous amps I've owned, maybe its not as big a deal as I'm making and I should have kept my SC20H that I did like very much except for the loop. When I get the SV20H I will re-evaluate the situation.


----------



## Trapland

Bferra13 said:


> Hmmm. Today Guitar Center says in stock and ready to ship on the web page. Before it was June 10th. I wonder if the shipments came in early to the U.S? i hope so! Got mine on backorder from Musician's Friend.



I had one on order since mid-May. Every weekend GC website said in stock, every weekend I called to ask if my amp was going to ship. EVERY TIME they said there were’nt really any in the system. I imagine they are telling people they are in stock, people order them then they tell them it will be a short wait. Kinda sh!tty.

I cancelled my order Thursday and got one just a 75 mile round trip. And it sounds amazing.


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> Same as with Madfinger below:
> 1. Slight drop in level with the loop on, though I was playing at home via an attenuator, so it might disguise the amount of volume drop.
> 
> 2. Popped when using a non buffered pedal turning it on and off. Stopped when I put a buffered pedal in front.
> 
> I guess you'll be sending it back and getting the Ceritone then...



That’s exactly what the JCM800 Studio does!
I would think that these amp are very close in the way they’re made. I would be surprised if the loop on the MKll would be a different design than the JCM800 Studio,....


----------



## Biff Maloy

Trapland said:


> I had one on order since mid-May. Every weekend GC website said in stock, every weekend I called to ask if my amp was going to ship. EVERY TIME they said there were’nt really any in the system. I imagine they are telling people they are in stock, people order them then they tell them it will be a short wait. Kinda sh!tty.
> 
> I cancelled my order Thursday and got one just a 75 mile round trip. And it sounds amazing.



Wouldn't surprise me. I called them because they were still showing a 2061CX available to order but with a ship date about a month out. I passed the word along I was pretty sure these are discontinued, they agreed because none showed and no expected date. The person I talked with still offered to order me one but in the same breath said I probably wouldn't get it. Website still says "Order Now"


----------



## Trapland

Biff Maloy said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. I called them because they were still showing a 2061CX available to order but with a ship date about a month out. I passed the word along I was pretty sure these are discontinued, they agreed because none showed and no expected date. The person I talked with still offered to order me one but in the same breath said I probably wouldn't get it. Website still says "Order Now"



I have a 2061cx. I scoured the used inventory at GC for a short while and got a great deal. I gotta tell you, the 2061cx IS the right 2x12 for the SV20H! The goofy sv212 looks weird and rather 1980s Mesa boogie-like. The 2061cx with the sv20 on top looks pretty much exactly like a standard 4x12 with a smallbox 50 watt on top.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Trapland said:


> I have a 2061cx. I scoured the used inventory at GC for a short while and got a great deal. I gotta tell you, the 2061cx IS the right 2x12 for the SV20H! The goofy sv212 looks weird and rather 1980s Mesa boogie-like. The 2061cx with the sv20 on top looks pretty much exactly like a standard 4x12 with a smallbox 50 watt on top.



Agree! I have one also. Great cabinet and I like several have said they should've re-skinned the 2061CX for each studio instead of discontinuing it. 

I could deal with the visual of the slant studio 2x12s but each would require a speaker change for me. That just adds up and makes the cost not worth it. Lije you said, just keep an eye out and grab a good used one.


----------



## Trapland

I TOTALLY agree on the speaker change. Marshall says they used the cheap Vtype speaker because it “sounded better”. Total BS. I bet they chose it because it was the cheapest Celestion they could get away with.

The V type sounds freaking terrible. I mean how the hell can Celestion put their name on it. It makes the old g12-70 sound good and those are garbage. Almost ANY other Celestion model would be an improvement. Even the G12-75.

I bought the ridiculously overpriced SV112 cabinet. I wanted an aesthetic match in a super portable cab. I played through that stupid V type for 2 minutes and got my screwdriver. I put in a real deal 1972 G!2M greenback with original pulsonic cone and it sounds like angels singing. I’ll never use it on 20 watt mode.

Even a change to Chinese Greenbacks would be a huge improvement. I would recommend a 30 watt G12H though for power handling safety and that extra couple dB of volume.


----------



## scozz

Trapland said:


> I have a 2061cx. I scoured the used inventory at GC for a short while and got a great deal. I gotta tell you, the 2061cx IS the right 2x12 for the SV20H! The goofy sv212 looks weird and rather 1980s Mesa boogie-like. The 2061cx with the sv20 on top looks pretty much exactly like a standard 4x12 with a smallbox 50 watt on top.



I must say that does look nice! If you’re going with a 2-12 that’d be my choice. Something about those 2-12 Studio cabs,.....just don’t look good to me.

I’d rather have a 1-12 as far as aesthetics go!


----------



## ken361

Trapland said:


> I TOTALLY agree on the speaker change. Marshall says they used the cheap Vtype speaker because it “sounded better”. Total BS. I bet they chose it because it was the cheapest Celestion they could get away with.
> 
> The V type sounds freaking terrible. I mean how the hell can Celestion put their name on it. It makes the old g12-70 sound good and those are garbage. Almost ANY other Celestion model would be an improvement. Even the G12-75.
> 
> I bought the ridiculously overpriced SV112 cabinet. I wanted an aesthetic match in a super portable cab. I played through that stupid V type for 2 minutes and got my screwdriver. I put in a real deal 1972 G!2M greenback with original pulsonic cone and it sounds like angels singing. I’ll never use it on 20 watt mode.
> 
> Even a change to Chinese Greenbacks would be a huge improvement. I would recommend a 30 watt G12H though for power handling safety and that extra couple dB of volume.


I put a UK 10" in my SV combo yeah its better sounding!


----------



## scozz

Trapland said:


> Even a change to Chinese Greenbacks would be a huge improvement.



Those Chinese Greenbacks,.....and Creambacks for that matter,....sound just as good as their UK counterparts!

Good tone is subjective,....sooooo


----------



## Michael Roe

Trapland said:


> I have a 2061cx. I scoured the used inventory at GC for a short while and got a great deal. I gotta tell you, the 2061cx IS the right 2x12 for the SV20H! The goofy sv212 looks weird and rather 1980s Mesa boogie-like. The 2061cx with the sv20 on top looks pretty much exactly like a standard 4x12 with a smallbox 50 watt on top.


I agree! Yours kinda looks like mine 



I see the FX loop topic is on again. I thought we had cleared that up months ago!
I have owned my SV20H since January and I can assure you (and did also in this thread way up about 70 pages probably), there is no problem with the loop on the SV. There is no volume drop when switching on. I don't have any TB pedals to try in the loop but....how would that be a problem anyhow?? A TB would act like it should in the loop...…..click!


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> I agree! Yours kinda looks like mine
> View attachment 58550
> 
> 
> I see the FX loop topic is on again. I thought we had cleared that up months ago!
> I have owned my SV20H since January and I can assure you (and did also in this thread way up about 70 pages probably), there is no problem with the loop on the SV. There is no volume drop when switching on. I don't have any TB pedals to try in the loop but....how would that be a problem anyhow?? A TB would act like it should in the loop...…..click!


Well the volume drop has been mentioned by some MKll Studio owners so I don’t know what’s going on. As far as the “pop” when switching pedals, I never had that situation but I have Boss pedal in the loop, (buffered).

I can’t explain the true bypass pedals causing the “popping” but I do know if you have a buffered pedal in the loop all is well,...no “popping”!

Oh btw, I don’t own a MKll Studio,...I have a JCM800 Studio.


----------



## Bferra13

These are starting to show up on Reverb now as new from small dealers now. I wonder if the 6/10 supposed shipment has started to come in now. But who knows.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Here's an explanation for the pop you get with TB pedals in the loop:
https://neunaber.net/blogs/neunaber-audio-blog/13827985-when-is-true-bypass-appropriate


----------



## scozz

Bferra13 said:


> These are starting to show up on Reverb now as new from small dealers now. I wonder if the 6/10 supposed shipment has started to come in now. But who knows.


Yeah, wow there’s a whole bunch of them there!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Yeah, wow there’s a whole bunch of them there!


bough my jubilee off there on sale saved 225.00 I just happened to flip thru there everyday now and then I got lucky on mothers day for a one day sale.


----------



## scozz

slagg said:


> 5 watt tube amps are useless.Too loud for home,too weak for a gig IMO.


I play my Jcm800 Studio mostly on the 5 watt setting,...thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab. It sounds great! I’m able to play it with the volume on 5 to 7 and the preamp volume on any number I like with no problem.

Granted, it’s pretty loud and I don’t play it that way all the time. The settings I mostly use is volume anywhere from 2 to 5, and the preamp on 5 to 8. I’ve also used the 20 watt setting many times,....also from 2 to 5 and preamp 5 to 8.

I’m retired and my wife still works 4 days a week, so I have the house to myself, (house not apartment). I’ll use the louder settings when I’m alone. Works fine for me!


----------



## ken361

Running my SV combo into the jubilee cab with both speakers blasting sounds just great!!


----------



## johan.b

scozz said:


> I play my Jcm800 Studio mostly on the 5 watt setting,...thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab. It sounds great! I’m able to play it with the volume on 5 to 7 and the preamp volume on any number I like with no problem.
> 
> Granted, it’s pretty loud and I don’t play it that way all the time. The settings I mostly use is volume anywhere from 2 to 5, and the preamp on 5 to 8. I’ve also used the 20 watt setting many times,....also from 2 to 5 and preamp 5 to 8.
> 
> I’m retired and my wife still works 4 days a week, so I have the house to myself, (house not apartment). I’ll use the louder settings when I’m alone. Works fine for me!



Is that the mx112?... what is the sound balance in that one like.?.. I've got a 1912, which is ported, and it's almost too much low end(if that's possible from a 1x12)...I do like the 1912, but standing to the side of it, it can appear boomy (I always try to have my speaker pointed at me, so I hear the same as the microphone in front of it hears)
J


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> Is that the mx112?... what is the sound balance in that one like.?.. I've got a 1912, which is ported, and it's almost too much low end(if that's possible from a 1x12)...I do like the 1912, but standing to the side of it, it can appear boomy (I always try to have my speaker pointed at me, so I hear the same as the microphone in front of it hears)
> J


Yeah it’s a MX112R. Balance as far as highs, mids, and lows? If that’s what you’re referring to it sounds well balanced to me. It’s a closed back cab and it’s got a G12M-65 Creamback in it.

If you’re referring to the cab being made of MDF,...I’m not a big believer in the negative acoustic properties of MDF being a big factor. If there are differences in real wood and mdf acoustically, it is so slight that it doesn’t make a big difference imo. I keep my focus on speakers for sound quality,.....oh, and value.

Speaking of value,...

A 1-12 Jcm800 Studio cab has a Celestion G12 V-Type speaker and it sells for $700.

My MX112R sells for $250, (stock speaker is a Seventy/80), add the price of a G12M-65 Creamback replacement speaker, ($160), for a total of $410,....$290 less than the Studio cab,.....

,....and it’s got a much better speaker in it.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Torpedo captor 8 with built in ir and strat, absolutly zero know-how of mixing, tips welcome

Thanks @Michael Roe for the suggestion


----------



## steveb63

LazyPitufo said:


> Torpedo captor 8 with built in ir and strat, absolutly zero know-how of mixing, tips welcome
> 
> Thanks @Michael Roe for the suggestion




Sounds good on my end. Nice job.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LazyPitufo said:


> Torpedo captor 8 with built in ir and strat, absolutly zero know-how of mixing, tips welcome
> 
> Thanks @Michael Roe for the suggestion



Sounds great here where I am also, nice job thanks for sharing brother


----------



## Trapland

Well I’ve had mine for over a week. Time to start modding to make it sound like a plexi.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/studio-vintage-sv20-mods-and-sc20-too.107917/


----------



## LazyPitufo

Anyone know the feasiablity to put kt-66's in this amp? I like the bark and brightness of the el34's but want to see what it sounds like with kt-66s? Can I just take it to guitar center and trust them to do it without destroying it/overlooking something that would make this infeasible?


----------



## Madfinger

johan.b said:


> Is that the mx112?... what is the sound balance in that one like.?.. I've got a 1912, which is ported, and it's almost too much low end(if that's possible from a 1x12)...I do like the 1912, but standing to the side of it, it can appear boomy (I always try to have my speaker pointed at me, so I hear the same as the microphone in front of it hears)
> J


I prefer Alnico Gold or V30 in ported 1x12 some speakers go wet blanket in them. They seem to have clear bass not boom thud shit.


----------



## trovador

LazyPitufo said:


> Anyone know the feasiablity to put kt-66's in this amp? I like the bark and brightness of the el34's but want to see what it sounds like with kt-66s? Can I just take it to guitar center and trust them to do it without destroying it/overlooking something that would make this infeasible?


There is a thread discussing this and the answer is that yes, it's possible.


----------



## Sacalait

Got my SV20 in today! Got to hang with it for a couple of hours. First impressions:

*It's EXACTLY what I thought it would sound like- maybe missing some "giant bottom" or moving air from the way the large amps work. I don't see it as a problem for me whatsoever.
*It's pretty loud! I have two speaker cabs (1-Orange PPC112 with a Celestion V30 and 1-Orange PPC112 with a Celestion Greenback 25 watter) upstairs in my studio with a 50' Monster Studio speaker cable connecting. I cranked it up strait away! ...natural hearing protection!
*It naturally breaks up at around 4 with both my Les Pauls and Strat. Backing off the volume produces chimey clean tones! Love it! Turning up to 7 doesn't seem to get a lot louder- just more saturation. Nice!!! 
*I did notice some white noise when I cranked it past 5 or so that I don't get with my JVM. It seemed to tame a bit after a couple of hours of use. Maybe the tubes breaking in? I've already ordered upgraded tubes.

Overall I'm pretty ecstatic about it! 

I haven't tried the effects loop yet. 

I'll be working on a clip tomorrow. Hopefully post something by the weekend.


----------



## Robus

I returned SV head. Nice sounding amp but mine had a loud hiss at idle when I even barely cracked the bright channel volume knob. Nice sounding amp but I bought it for studio use and a mic picks that hiss right up. Nobody could tell me whether that was a fault of the design or of this particular amp. I will try them out again when and if they appear on shelves.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I play my Jcm800 Studio mostly on the 5 watt setting,...thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab. It sounds great! I’m able to play it with the volume on 5 to 7 and the preamp volume on any number I like with no problem.
> 
> Granted, it’s pretty loud and I don’t play it that way all the time. The settings I mostly use is volume anywhere from 2 to 5, and the preamp on 5 to 8. I’ve also used the 20 watt setting many times,....also from 2 to 5 and preamp 5 to 8.
> 
> I’m retired and my wife still works 4 days a week, so I have the house to myself, (house not apartment). I’ll use the louder settings when I’m alone. Works fine for me!


That's a good looking setup!


----------



## Sacalait

Robus said:


> I returned SV head. Nice sounding amp but mine had a loud hiss at idle when I even barely cracked the bright channel volume knob. Nice sounding amp but I bought it for studio use and a mic picks that hiss right up. Nobody could tell me whether that was a fault of the design or of this particular amp. I will try them out again when and if they appear on shelves.



Yeah, the only slight disappointment so far is the white noise. I haven't tried inserting a gate in the effects loop but may. I recorded it yesterday and it's not a deal breaker for me. All of my amps make some kind of noise when cranked- although my Tiny Terror is dead quiet at idle. So we'll see. I've already ordered a new tube set and will see if that helps.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Sacalait said:


> Got my SV20 in today! Got to hang with it for a couple of hours. First impressions:
> 
> *It's EXACTLY what I thought it would sound like- maybe missing some "giant bottom" or moving air from the way the large amps work. I don't see it as a problem for me whatsoever.
> *It's pretty loud! I have two speaker cabs (1-Orange PPC112 with a Celestion V30 and 1-Orange PPC112 with a Celestion Greenback 25 watter) upstairs in my studio with a 50' Monster Studio speaker cable connecting. I cranked it up strait away! ...natural hearing protection!
> *It naturally breaks up at around 4 with both my Les Pauls and Strat. Backing off the volume produces chimey clean tones! Love it! Turning up to 7 doesn't seem to get a lot louder- just more saturation. Nice!!!
> *I did notice some white noise when I cranked it past 5 or so that I don't get with my JVM. It seemed to tame a bit after a couple of hours of use. Maybe the tubes breaking in? I've already ordered upgraded tubes.
> 
> Overall I'm pretty ecstatic about it!
> 
> I haven't tried the effects loop yet.
> 
> I'll be working on a clip tomorrow. Hopefully post something by the weekend.
> View attachment 58778


See if it gets louder


Sacalait said:


> Yeah, the only slight disappointment so far is the white noise. I haven't tried inserting a gate in the effects loop but may. I recorded it yesterday and it's not a deal breaker for me. All of my amps make some kind of noise when cranked- although my Tiny Terror is dead quiet at idle. So we'll see. I've already ordered a new tube set and will see if that helps.



Hissing shouldn't be a problem in recordings right? Whilst playing you cant hear it, and just compress/eq away the spots where it does


----------



## Robus

Sacalait said:


> Yeah, the only slight disappointment so far is the white noise. I haven't tried inserting a gate in the effects loop but may. I recorded it yesterday and it's not a deal breaker for me. All of my amps make some kind of noise when cranked- although my Tiny Terror is dead quiet at idle. So we'll see. I've already ordered a new tube set and will see if that helps.



A gate in the loop might help. The hiss is definitely in the preamp section of the bright channel. Normal channel is quiet as a mouse.

I thought about that, but I'm not ready to make the concession. For $1430, tax included, I have a lot of options.


----------



## Robus

LazyPitufo said:


> Hissing shouldn't be a problem in recordings right? Whilst playing you cant hear it, and just compress/eq away the spots where it does



It depends on what kind of part you're tracking. If you're recording at a proper level (i.e., loud), you'll probably get enough signal to noise that the hiss will disappear when the track settles into the mix. Quieter parts--and definitely tracking at a lower level--could cause problems.

EQing and clipping out the quiet spaces post-tracking will probably help. It's more hassle than I want. I've got plenty of amps that don't hiss.


----------



## Sacalait

The noise isn't an issue for me. I "wish" it were quieter at idle and maybe some tube tweaks might do it. It comes in around 2 or 3 on the volume and doesn't get very much louder the more you crank it up. I'll try to get a track up to listen. You won't notice ANY noise.


----------



## Sacalait

Update! I just tested my Boss noise gate in the effects loop of the SV20 and it DOES eliminate the white noise! So the noise is apparently coming through the preamp. Again, it's not a show-stopper AT ALL for me because when I record a noisy amp or guitar I ALWAYS gate it. I can't see it as a big issue live. But if it does bother you the simple fix is insert a gate in the FX loop. The tone this amp produces is why I bought it. It's delivering!!!


----------



## ken361

My combo is very quiet I would switch the preamp tubes around


----------



## Sacalait

Here's a clip of the SV20 connected to an Orange PPC112



Also, the Marshall DSL cover fits the head almost perfectly!


----------



## tce63

Sacalait said:


> Here's a clip of the SV20 connected to an Orange PPC112
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Marshall DSL cover fits the head almost perfectly!




Sounds fantastic,


----------



## Robus

Sacalait said:


> The noise isn't an issue for me. I "wish" it were quieter at idle and maybe some tube tweaks might do it. It comes in around 2 or 3 on the volume and doesn't get very much louder the more you crank it up. I'll try to get a track up to listen. You won't notice ANY noise.



The symptoms you describe are not the same as mine. On mine, the noise kicked in IMMEDIATELY when the high treble volume knob is cracked AT ALL. It's only quiet dead off. You say yours come in at 2 or 3? Could you post a clip of that please? Just slowly roll on the volume knob. I want to hear if your noise comes in as abruptly as mine. Thank you.

Anyway, glad the gate worked for you. Basically, I loved the amp except for this issue. If a gate really solves it, I might repurchase the amp when they arrive on the shelves. I'll go up to Chicago Music Exchange and demo it again. Also, it's possible that there was a problem in the early production run that will be sorted out.

I'm glad I had over a month with this amp (and glad Guitar Center honored the return despite the time). I definitely found the sweet spots and figured out how to record it. It's a great sounding amp. If you haven't done, check out Pete Thorn's video on dialing in a plexi. His settings work great on the Studio Vintage.


----------



## trovador

My SV has a hiss when jumping channels. NS-2 totally gets rid of it.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

ken361 said:


> My combo is very quiet I would switch the preamp tubes around


Same here, my head is pretty quiet (slightly quieter than my DSL100 at similar levels of gain), with inputs jumped, High Treble volume at 6 and Normal at 7-ish. Definitely nothing out of the ordinary.
And it's serial #0593, so part of the first runs I guess.
I'd definitely swap preamp tubes to see if it brings noise level down.


----------



## Robus

Preamp tube swapping did nothing.


----------



## scozz

Nicely done @Sacalait,.....exceptional recording!


----------



## assaf110

Mine hiss as well on the high treble channel, especially when I jumper the channels.
Swapping pre amp tubes did not change a thing.


----------



## ken361

I have a little don't most amps have some? I use Mogami cables .


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Quick question: did anybody have a chance to hear the SV through the EVH 2x12 cab?

Still on the lookout for a dedicated 2x12 cab for my SV (the Palmer with 80s G12Ts will be dedicated to the DSL100), and the EVH seems to tick lots of boxes. It has casters (which are a requisite for me, as my gear get moved a lot), seems to be pretty deep (so more thump than the Palmer), and has G12H30s. The SV sounds great through my 4x12 (which has reissue G12M25s and 80s G12T75s), but I'd like a bit more low end and less grind than the G12Ms...so I toyed with IRs a bit (watched a few videos too), and it seems that the G12H works the best for what I want. So...the EVH cab seems to make sense. Not too expensive either.

So, anybody paired it with either the SV or a 1987x ? If so, how did you like it ?

Thanks


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Quick question: did anybody have a chance to hear the SV through the EVH 2x12 cab?
> 
> Still on the lookout for a dedicated 2x12 cab for my SV (the Palmer with 80s G12Ts will be dedicated to the DSL100), and the EVH seems to tick lots of boxes. It has casters (which are a requisite for me, as my gear get moved a lot), seems to be pretty deep (so more thump than the Palmer), and has G12H30s. The SV sounds great through my 4x12 (which has reissue G12M25s and 80s G12T75s), but I'd like a bit more low end and less grind than the G12Ms...so I toyed with IRs a bit (watched a few videos too), and it seems that the G12H works the best for what I want. So...the EVH cab seems to make sense. Not too expensive either.
> 
> So, anybody paired it with either the SV or a 1987x ? If so, how did you like it ?
> 
> Thanks



I have not tested it with a EVH, but a friend of mine has a Marshall JVMC212 cab that i tested, sounds awesome.
2x12" Celestion speakers 1x G12 Heritage and 1x G12 Vintage 30

And not so expensive


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tce63 said:


> I have not tested it with a EVH, but a friend of mine has a Marshall JVMC212 cab that i tested, sounds awesome.
> 2x12" Celestion speakers 1x G12 Heritage and 1x G12 Vintage 30
> 
> And not so expensive


Yeah, I saw that one too. I'm usually not a fan of V30s, but that mix might actually work for me. Only downside of the JVMC212 is, it's open back, I usually prefer the focus of a closed back. But the price definitely is right (same as the EVH).
I need to find time to pack the amp, a guitar and pay a visit to a store to A/B/C some cabs I guess...


----------



## Robus

tce63 said:


> I have not tested it with a EVH, but a friend of mine has a Marshall JVMC212 cab that i tested, sounds awesome.
> 2x12" Celestion speakers 1x G12 Heritage and 1x G12 Vintage 30
> 
> And not so expensive




I also noticed the EVH 2x12. I no longer have the amp but that cab is still on my radar screen. I tried the amp through a few cabs that I have on hand. I thought it sounded best with Vintage 30s personally. 

BTW if you are interested in a closed back V30 twin cab, go look up Thomann's deal on a 2x12 Vintage Harley Benton cab. $225 shipped from Germany. Seriously. Mine arrived in five days and sounds immense. Amazing value.


----------



## Michael Roe

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Same here, my head is pretty quiet (slightly quieter than my DSL100 at similar levels of gain), with inputs jumped, High Treble volume at 6 and Normal at 7-ish. Definitely nothing out of the ordinary.
> And it's serial #0593, so part of the first runs I guess.
> I'd definitely swap preamp tubes to see if it brings noise level down.


This post made me go check the serial number on mine. My SV was built in week 42 of 2018 which would be mid October of 2018 and has a #0055 serial number. Anyone have an earlier serial number?


----------



## CaineIsCarter

Hi folks 

I’m a prospective buyer of this amp in combo form. With the best will in the world, I can’t diligently scrutinise 80 pages of threads to find my answers, so I hope you don’t mind giving me your thoughts. 

I’m a home user who aspires to hook up with other musicians to jam and perhaps ultimately gig. I’m looking for an amp I will hopefully keep for some time; I’ve been through the familiar and expensive process of buying gear, getting bored of it and selling it on. 

I was planning on getting a Fender Blues Jr, but I really like the look of this Marshall. I’ve had a DSL40 in the past, but this one is obviously a lot more money so I want to be careful. 

I’m worried about the lack of volume/master volume for home use. I understand there are workarounds - if I buy an overdrive pedal and use this as a volume booster, will it give a good sound? Can you recommend a good cheap clone pedal to use? And should it go in front of the amp or in the loop?

This is primarily for home use, at least for now. What’s your honest opinion? All thoughts gratefully received. 

All the best 

Damian


----------



## Sacalait

CaineIsCarter said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I’m a prospective buyer of this amp in combo form. With the best will in the world, I can’t diligently scrutinise 80 pages of threads to find my answers, so I hope you don’t mind giving me your thoughts.
> 
> I’m a home user who aspires to hook up with other musicians to jam and perhaps ultimately gig. I’m looking for an amp I will hopefully keep for some time; I’ve been through the familiar and expensive process of buying gear, getting bored of it and selling it on.
> 
> I was planning on getting a Fender Blues Jr, but I really like the look of this Marshall. I’ve had a DSL40 in the past, but this one is obviously a lot more money so I want to be careful.
> 
> I’m worried about the lack of volume/master volume for home use. I understand there are workarounds - if I buy an overdrive pedal and use this as a volume booster, will it give a good sound? Can you recommend a good cheap clone pedal to use? And should it go in front of the amp or in the loop?
> 
> This is primarily for home use, at least for now. What’s your honest opinion? All thoughts gratefully received.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Damian




I just played my second gig with the SV20. First, it's pretty damn loud! For home use I'd subtract something for that. You might want to consider the Studio Classic because of the Master volume. It's got a low gain input for cleaning up dirty guitars- like humbucking equipped. Other than volume, I'm starting to fall in love with the SV20- moving out of the lust stage... But I'd say it's best for gigging musicians or cats with a place where they can turn it up.


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> This post made me go check the serial number on mine. My SV was built in week 42 of 2018 which would be mid October of 2018 and has a #0055 serial number. Anyone have an earlier serial number?


How do you guys calculate the build date by serial number? I assume I can do the same with my JCM800 Studio?


----------



## K2JLX

Michael Roe said:


> This post made me go check the serial number on mine. My SV was built in week 42 of 2018 which would be mid October of 2018 and has a #0055 serial number. Anyone have an earlier serial number?




Mines 2018 week 42 serial #0052. Just before you !


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> How do you guys calculate the build date by serial number? I assume I can do the same with my JCM800 Studio?


I did a quick search online and the best answer I could find. 
Mine reads : M-2018-42-0055-2 So, I guess, Made in England-Year 2018-Week 42 of year-Serial # 0055- Not sure (maybe shift or ? )
I think the "M" is for made in England. My Vietnam DSL starts with a "V".
Anyone else know for sure what the date codes mean???


----------



## Michael Roe

K2JLX said:


> Mines 2018 week 42 serial #0052. Just before you !


Did you buy yours the first day they were available?
I got my the 2nd day after they were announced from Sweetwater.


----------



## K2JLX

Michael Roe said:


> Did you buy yours the first day they were available?
> I got my the 2nd day after they were announced from Sweetwater.



Second day from Sweetwater too. Snap brother.


----------



## scozz

Sacalait said:


> I just played my second gig with the SV20. First, it's pretty damn loud! For home use I'd subtract something for that. You might want to consider the Studio Classic because of the Master volume. It's got a low gain input for cleaning up dirty guitars- like humbucking equipped. Other than volume, I'm starting to fall in love with the SV20- moving out of the lust stage... But I'd say it's best for gigging musicians or cats with a place where they can turn it up.


The exact reason I choose the JCM800 Studio instead of the MKII. I’m an at home musician, and my gigging days are long over. 

I play for my own enjoyment. I would’ve loved to get the Plexi, but after finding there’s no MV, my choice was made for me.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Wow, so you guys basically snapped some of the very first run (I guess it was mostly amps sent to demo guys and going to NAMM).
Mine is M-2019-11-0593-1, so early March, 2019 (I bought it in late April).

And yeah, for an at home player, unless you're prepared to invest in an attenuator or one of the various reamp solutions, the Classic makes more sense. Slightly different tones though.


----------



## tce63

Mine are M-2019-06-0400-1 so february, Got it in March.

But if we look att the serial numbers between mine and @WellBurnTheSky so they made about 193 EU amps in 5 weeks.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Interesting, 40 amps a week for a given model isn't a lot, makes sense that they have a hard time outputting enough amps to meet demand.
Also, might the 1 or 2 at the end of the serial mean 1for 230V and 2 for 110V ?


----------



## scozz

So has anyone determined what the second set of 4 numerals represents?

Also I notice that @tce63 serial number doesn’t have s second set of 4 numerals,...his only has 3,...400


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> So has anyone determined what the second set of 4 numerals represents?
> 
> Also I notice that @tce63 serial number doesn’t have s second set of 4 numerals,...his only has 3,...400



Sorry, fixed it now, should have been 0400


----------



## Michael Roe

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Interesting, 40 amps a week for a given model isn't a lot, makes sense that they have a hard time outputting enough amps to meet demand.
> Also, might the 1 or 2 at the end of the serial mean 1for 230V and 2 for 110V ?


You might be right on that. All of my other England made amps have a "2". Also all of my cabs here at home have a "0" at the end.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Sorry, fixed it now, should have been 0400


Hahaha,...ok thanks tce63, that really threw me!


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> You might be right on that. All of my other England made amps have a "2". Also all of my cabs here at home have a "0" at the end.


Yup sounds logical, mine ends in a 2,...I’m in the states


----------



## Trapland

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Interesting, 40 amps a week for a given model isn't a lot, makes sense that they have a hard time outputting enough amps to meet demand.....


It’s smart business to NOT meet demand. By keeping these amps a little harder to come by, they have already become modern day amps of legend. Like the expensive and hard to come by Plexis of the late 60s.

If they exceed demand, people will start to become complacent about them, bitching that they cost too much for what they are and buying used only from a saturated market. Then the folks at Bletchley or wherever will have lay-offs due to too many employees for demand therefore cheapening the U.K. made amps.

By making less amps, they keep buzz going, keep demand and price high all while making _less amps, working less hard, for more profit._ Sure they’ll hire less people, but those that do build them will be very good and better paid.

Marshall is doing it right. And I got mine.


----------



## Trapland

Living room rig.



__ Trapland
__ Jun 17, 2019





My livingroom rig. Little cab in case I wanna play a small gig. Has a 71 G12H T1281 in it. Grab the head and my 206cx (72 G12H T1217s) for a bar gig. Or if I know it’s a larger room, I’ll take my 68 plexi. Marshall finally gave me all the marbles.


----------



## Madfinger

Michael Roe said:


> I did a quick search online and the best answer I could find.
> Mine reads : M-2018-42-0055-2 So, I guess, Made in England-Year 2018-Week 42 of year-Serial # 0055- Not sure (maybe shift or ? )
> I think the "M" is for made in England. My Vietnam DSL starts with a "V".
> Anyone else know for sure what the date codes mean???


M - Milton Keyens factory?


----------



## tce63

Trapland said:


> Living room rig.
> 
> 
> 
> __ Trapland
> __ Jun 17, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My livingroom rig. Little cab in case I wanna play a small gig. Has a 71 G12H T1281 in it. Grab the head and my 206cx (72 G12H T1217s) for a bar gig. Or if I know it’s a larger room, I’ll take my 68 plexi. Marshall finally gave me all the marbles.



Looks great


----------



## Sacalait

I confirmed that all valves are not equal (...duh, right!). I ordered a full set of replacement valves for my SV20- 2 Groove Tubes EL34 and 3- JJ ECC83. After replacing all of them and trying the amp I notice it didn't quite seem to overdrive at full volume as it originally did. It was subtle but I noticed it. So I decided to test the output tubes. I recorded a riff with the new Groove Tubes and then put the Marshall EL34's back in. I didn't change any settings on the guitar or the amp. I confirmed the Marshall 34's were a little louder BUT darker and not as defined as the Groove tube 34's. So I had an older pair of Groove Tube 34's I'd apparently taken out of my JVM205, and tried them. Those were right in between the Marshall and new Groove Tube 34's volume-wise. But these sounded very similar to the new Groove Tube 34's. Not knowing how worn they were I opted to put the new Groove Tube 34's back in. I haven't tested the preamp tubes. 

Here's a link to what it sounded like. I'm doing this because this is the kind of thing I look for when shopping amps or tubes:


----------



## Trapland

My SV came with the Marshall branded JJ EL34s. They may be reliable but they’re some of the dullest sounding tubes I ever heard. In a amp like this with such low plate voltages I would trust Chinese EL34s for the added crunch. I’d never use them in a real plexi because I’d be afraid they would fail and nuke an OT.

I filled my SV with NOS Mullard Bremar 12AX7s and a NOS pair of Siemens/RFT I’ve been hoarding. In this amp they should last approximately _forever._


----------



## ken361

Trapland said:


> My SV came with the Marshall branded JJ EL34s. They may be reliable but they’re some of the dullest sounding tubes I ever heard. In a amp like this with such low plate voltages I would trust Chinese EL34s for the added crunch. I’d never use them in a real plexi because I’d be afraid they would fail and nuke an OT.
> 
> I filled my SV with NOS Mullard Bremar 12AX7s and a NOS pair of Siemens/RFT I’ve been hoarding. In this amp they should last approximately _forever._


My SV combo seems little dull also, the jubilee has the preamp to bring out the highs more so im fine with that amp but the SV is better through that jub cab. I did use a few different brands with the DSL Tungs,EH and Rubys that I liked and lasted most. The EH were smooth but didnt last long maybe from the vibrations?. Curious about the new Mullards or Rubys again that I got from GC online for 35.00


----------



## Sacalait

This is an updated version of an earlier video I posted. I added the 1936 cab to the mix on only the crunched rhythm track. I thought that part could have been a little meatier. The intro isn't included (which has the particulars of what was used). Anyway, I'm loving this little monster man!!!


----------



## ken361

my combo with the greenback input 1 only. My jubilee crunch can do the plexi thing very easy also


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sacalait said:


> This is an updated version of an earlier video I posted. I added the 1936 cab to the mix on only the crunched rhythm track. I thought that part could have been a little meatier. The intro isn't included (which has the particulars of what was used). Anyway, I'm loving this little monster man!!!



That was way cool bro, I dig your slide work


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> my combo with the greenback input 1 only. My jubilee crunch can do the plexi thing very easy also



Nice little demo there Ken, been awhile since I have heard the strat!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

Thanks Mitch, was thinking of gettîng another one more modern sounding like Trower type tones until I seen the Slash guitar which sounds great I need to cool it for awhile on the spending lol


----------



## ken361

Definitely JJ power tubes in these amps? Find anyone better?


----------



## Sacalait

I got to play a couple of gigs with my SV20 this weekend (had already played a couple previously). Friday was a large bar with pretty high ceilings (like an old warehouse). I brought my two Orange cabs (one with a Celestion V30 and one with a Celestion 25 watt Greenback). I was able to keep both volumes on 7 and could have easily (and did a couple of times) turn them to 10. The gig on Saturday was a much smaller room and pretty bright. I brought only the Orange with the Greenback. The Greenie is about 3dB LESS efficient than the V30 so that's EXACTLY why I brought it to the small gig! Same deal, I was able to keep the amp volumes on 7 all evening! I'll say this man! I'm still psyched about this amp! I can't say I've ever owned an amp that "acts" like this one. What I mean is I can turn the volumes to three, and from about there on, it doesn't seem to get much louder- just more compressed and overdriven. I'm using my guitars volume and tone knobs way more than I ever have! That's a beautiful sign! I used a Les Paul Custom mostly on the larger gig and a Strat and Les Paul Special on the smaller one. No one came to me and said anything like "man, that's tone to die for!" but we got great compliments about both bands (two different bands) each night. I'm still trying things out and haven't quite yet hit that sweet spot I'm looking for but I'm very happy I invested in this amp!


----------



## eastwood6

Trapland said:


> Living room rig.
> 
> 
> 
> __ Trapland
> __ Jun 17, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My livingroom rig. Little cab in case I wanna play a small gig. Has a 71 G12H T1281 in it. Grab the head and my 206cx (72 G12H T1217s) for a bar gig. Or if I know it’s a larger room, I’ll take my 68 plexi. Marshall finally gave me all the marbles.



Hey Trap - I’m really interested in the SV head and the 1x12” cabinet rig like you have there. How does the tone compare with some of the other Marshalls you’ve had? Does it sound full and thick? How does it compare to the 1974x you used to have? Take pedals well? 

I’m not looking for larger cabinets (have two 1965 4x10’s) those are as heavy as I want to deal with. So the head and 1 x12” can cover combo requirements, I can pair the head with a 1965 if I need more. Any insight appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Trapland

eastwood6 said:


> Hey Trap - I’m really interested in the SV head and the 1x12” cabinet rig like you have there. How does the tone compare with some of the other Marshalls you’ve had? Does it sound full and thick? How does it compare to the 1974x you used to have? Take pedals well?
> 
> I’m not looking for larger cabinets (have two 1965 4x10’s) those are as heavy as I want to deal with. So the head and 1 x12” can cover combo requirements, I can pair the head with a 1965 if I need more. Any insight appreciated. Thanks.



So the first thing to know is that after only a week I modified my new SV to make it closer to a pre-1968 plexi. Not done but I did do the shared cathode. Much closer.

So how does the tone compare? I’ve owned a 70s Superlead, several 70s 50 watt leads, combos, a couple early 70s- late 60s metal panel bass and PA 50 watt JMPs. One real plexi. Others I forgot.

Also as you know I’ve had a 1974x as well as a 1969 2022T.

First the SV does not sound anything like the el84 amps. I’m very thankful for that as I really don’t like the distortion tone or slow response of the 18 and 20 watt el84 amps.

Now compared to other amps, yes it does sound much like a lead JMP, with a very forward upper midrange and treble. Some people have claimed it lacks lows but I don’t think so, it’s just that it is so damn bright it’s hard to hear them. That’s the main reason I modded my amp so as to flatten the mids a bit and make it more like a bass model. The early plexis and later bass amps were pretty much the same except a bright cap.

After modding I can play the SV or my ‘68 plexi through the same cabinet and they are remarkably similar (after the mods). They are different, but the differences are subtle. I haven’t had a lead spec amp for a year so I can’t directly compare the unmodded SV to a vintage lead spec but I think they are similar. And the mods DO revoice it should you want a bass/early plexi spec.


As far as taking pedals, yes. Maybe. Here’s how I do pedals. I crank the amp near wide open. Maybe back the volume off just enough to let the bright cap have an effect - like 7-8. Then if I want to use a pedal, it must play nice with my very distorted amp. Some don’t, but in stead of wishing the amp worked different, I just ditch the pedal. The pedals I use are, a tuner (works great w9th this amp, lol), a Hall of Fame Reverb (Custom toneprint), an analog delay and a Microamp clean boost. I don’t use any dirt pedals. I may use a fuzz if it’s really ugly and gated but only if the set list requires it. The Reverb and delay are _barely _on as far as level because the cranked amp compresses so much that the effect it too loud and unnatural if you don’t.

Finally does it sound full and thick? I’m gonna go with yes. The speaker you use is incredibly important here. I’ve tried g12m-55, g12m-75, g12h-55, g12h-75 all with original pulsonic cones. They all sound great but I have to give the edge to the g12h-75s as the flatter mids work well with the upper mids heavy SV.

I also have used Chinese Greenbacks, g12h-55 heritage, g12-65, 70s blackbacks, and g12h-75 anniversary. They mostly sounded less full and thick.

As far as the 1x12 I’m very happy with it filled with a g12h-55. The stock V-type speaker is total sh!t. It’s really garbage. No it’s worse than garbage, it’s so bad I hate waste landfill space. Plan on the cost to replace it. But the cabinet itself sounds excellent. When placed near a wall, there’s plenty of bass and a good full sound. Honestly it sounds bigger than my 2061cx cabinet.

Sorry it’s a book. I guess I like it. I plan to use it as a working substitute for my 1968 plexi stack and so far at rehearsal it’s meeting the challenge.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trapland said:


> So the first thing to know is that after only a week I modified my new SV to make it closer to a pre-1968 plexi. Not done but I did do the shared cathode. Much closer.
> 
> So how does the tone compare? I’ve owned a 70s Superlead, several 70s 50 watt leads, combos, a couple early 70s- late 60s metal panel bass and PA 50 watt JMPs. One real plexi. Others I forgot.
> 
> Also as you know I’ve had a 1974x as well as a 1969 2022T.
> 
> First the SV does not sound anything like the el84 amps. I’m very thankful for that as I really don’t like the distortion tone or slow response of the 18 and 20 watt el84 amps.
> 
> Now compared to other amps, yes it does sound much like a lead JMP, with a very forward upper midrange and treble. Some people have claimed it lacks lows but I don’t think so, it’s just that it is so damn bright it’s hard to hear them. That’s the main reason I modded my amp so as to flatten the mids a bit and make it more like a bass model. The early plexis and later bass amps were pretty much the same except a bright cap.
> 
> After modding I can play the SV or my ‘68 plexi through the same cabinet and they are remarkably similar (after the mods). They are different, but the differences are subtle. I haven’t had a lead spec amp for a year so I can’t directly compare the unmodded SV to a vintage lead spec but I think they are similar. And the mods DO revoice it should you want a bass/early plexi spec.
> 
> 
> As far as taking pedals, yes. Maybe. Here’s how I do pedals. I crank the amp near wide open. Maybe back the volume off just enough to let the bright cap have an effect - like 7-8. Then if I want to use a pedal, it must play nice with my very distorted amp. Some don’t, but in stead of wishing the amp worked different, I just ditch the pedal. The pedals I use are, a tuner (works great w9th this amp, lol), a Hall of Fame Reverb (Custom toneprint), an analog delay and a Microamp clean boost. I don’t use any dirt pedals. I may use a fuzz if it’s really ugly and gated but only if the set list requires it. The Reverb and delay are _barely _on as far as level because the cranked amp compresses so much that the effect it too loud and unnatural if you don’t.
> 
> Finally does it sound full and thick? I’m gonna go with yes. The speaker you use is incredibly important here. I’ve tried g12m-55, g12m-75, g12h-55, g12h-75 all with original pulsonic cones. They all sound great but I have to give the edge to the g12h-75s as the flatter mids work well with the upper mids heavy SV.
> 
> I also have used Chinese Greenbacks, g12h-55 heritage, g12-65, 70s blackbacks, and g12h-75 anniversary. They mostly sounded less full and thick.
> 
> As far as the 1x12 I’m very happy with it filled with a g12h-55. The stock V-type speaker is total sh!t. It’s really garbage. No it’s worse than garbage, it’s so bad I hate waste landfill space. Plan on the cost to replace it. But the cabinet itself sounds excellent. When placed near a wall, there’s plenty of bass and a good full sound. Honestly it sounds bigger than my 2061cx cabinet.
> 
> Sorry it’s a book. I guess I like it. I plan to use it as a working substitute for my 1968 plexi stack and so far at rehearsal it’s meeting the challenge.


Excellent review bro.
I for one love a honest review, ya don’t have to sell me , but you did.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

My SV isnt too bright I also put a greenback in I can even point in directly at me and blast it at 20 watts or im just def lol. Through the Jube cab its more brighter with top end i like


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> My SV isnt too bright I also put a greenback in I can even point in directly at me and blast it at 20 watts or im just def lol. Through the Jube cab its more brighter with top end i like



I also have Greenbacks in my SV212 and that isnt too bright for me, Sounds great in my ears.


----------



## eastwood6

Trapland said:


> So the first thing to know is that after only a week I modified my new SV to make it closer to a pre-1968 plexi. Not done but I did do the shared cathode. Much closer.
> 
> So how does the tone compare? I’ve owned a 70s Superlead, several 70s 50 watt leads, combos, a couple early 70s- late 60s metal panel bass and PA 50 watt JMPs. One real plexi. Others I forgot.
> 
> Also as you know I’ve had a 1974x as well as a 1969 2022T.
> 
> First the SV does not sound anything like the el84 amps. I’m very thankful for that as I really don’t like the distortion tone or slow response of the 18 and 20 watt el84 amps.
> 
> Now compared to other amps, yes it does sound much like a lead JMP, with a very forward upper midrange and treble. Some people have claimed it lacks lows but I don’t think so, it’s just that it is so damn bright it’s hard to hear them. That’s the main reason I modded my amp so as to flatten the mids a bit and make it more like a bass model. The early plexis and later bass amps were pretty much the same except a bright cap.
> 
> After modding I can play the SV or my ‘68 plexi through the same cabinet and they are remarkably similar (after the mods). They are different, but the differences are subtle. I haven’t had a lead spec amp for a year so I can’t directly compare the unmodded SV to a vintage lead spec but I think they are similar. And the mods DO revoice it should you want a bass/early plexi spec.
> 
> 
> As far as taking pedals, yes. Maybe. Here’s how I do pedals. I crank the amp near wide open. Maybe back the volume off just enough to let the bright cap have an effect - like 7-8. Then if I want to use a pedal, it must play nice with my very distorted amp. Some don’t, but in stead of wishing the amp worked different, I just ditch the pedal. The pedals I use are, a tuner (works great w9th this amp, lol), a Hall of Fame Reverb (Custom toneprint), an analog delay and a Microamp clean boost. I don’t use any dirt pedals. I may use a fuzz if it’s really ugly and gated but only if the set list requires it. The Reverb and delay are _barely _on as far as level because the cranked amp compresses so much that the effect it too loud and unnatural if you don’t.
> 
> Finally does it sound full and thick? I’m gonna go with yes. The speaker you use is incredibly important here. I’ve tried g12m-55, g12m-75, g12h-55, g12h-75 all with original pulsonic cones. They all sound great but I have to give the edge to the g12h-75s as the flatter mids work well with the upper mids heavy SV.
> 
> I also have used Chinese Greenbacks, g12h-55 heritage, g12-65, 70s blackbacks, and g12h-75 anniversary. They mostly sounded less full and thick.
> 
> As far as the 1x12 I’m very happy with it filled with a g12h-55. The stock V-type speaker is total sh!t. It’s really garbage. No it’s worse than garbage, it’s so bad I hate waste landfill space. Plan on the cost to replace it. But the cabinet itself sounds excellent. When placed near a wall, there’s plenty of bass and a good full sound. Honestly it sounds bigger than my 2061cx cabinet.
> 
> Sorry it’s a book. I guess I like it. I plan to use it as a working substitute for my 1968 plexi stack and so far at rehearsal it’s meeting the challenge.



Thanks for the thoughtful response. Can’t disagree about the tone of the EL84 based Marshalls. I have a 1974x and a 2061x and while they are stunningly beautiful and well made, I struggle with getting what I think are classic Marshall sounds from them. 

You’ve given me some things to think about. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Question:

Hey people, new to the forum, but have been playing for 25 years, mostly at home for my own enjoyment. I have an SV head on its way. Here’s my question:

Would putting a clean boost in front, and another in the effects loop, give you the ability to simulate cranking the amp at slightly lower volumes? Has anyone tried this? Is there an obvious reason this is stupid? I’ve never tried before and my current amp is a Vox AC4HW1 so no loop.

Thx in advance and glad to be a part.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I'm looking at running an attenuator with my SV20H. I have two 8 ohm cabinets (1965A 4x10 and a 1966B 2x12). Can I run them both through a single attenuator? (is there a specific attenuator that allows for this?) I've never used an attenuator before but am thinking this is probably a good idea with my SV20H if I want to preserve what's left of my hearing.


----------



## Sacalait

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Question:
> 
> Hey people, new to the forum, but have been playing for 25 years, mostly at home for my own enjoyment. I have an SV head on its way. Here’s my question:
> 
> Would putting a clean boost in front, and another in the effects loop, give you the ability to simulate cranking the amp at slightly lower volumes? Has anyone tried this? Is there an obvious reason this is stupid? I’ve never tried before and my current amp is a Vox AC4HW1 so no loop.
> 
> Thx in advance and glad to be a part.



I have a clean boost in front of my SV20. I also have a Wampler Tumnus Deluxe and an OCD pedal in the chain. The Tumnus is a "transparent" overdrive pedal and the OCD isn't. I'm not using the OCD much with this amp. I'm using the Tumnus more like a clean boost (gain set to about 8 o'clock and the volume at about 4 o'clock). I've tried a compressor in the FX loop and that certainly lowered the volume substantially but I haven't tried a boost pedal there. This amp, like any Marshall non-master volume amp, is designed to be driven hard to get "that sound". Honestly, I don't think there's any way around it if you really want the Plexi experience. I have the luxury of having my speaker cab in a different room on a different floor- so I can crank it as much as I want, mic it, and hear what it's capable of doing. Anyway, hope some of this is insightful. It's a great amp but like any Marshall, ya gotta crank it to make it sound like a Marshall.


----------



## Trapland

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Question:
> 
> Hey people, new to the forum, but have been playing for 25 years, mostly at home for my own enjoyment. I have an SV head on its way. Here’s my question:
> 
> Would putting a clean boost in front, and another in the effects loop, give you the ability to simulate cranking the amp at slightly lower volumes? Has anyone tried this? Is there an obvious reason this is stupid? I’ve never tried before and my current amp is a Vox AC4HW1 so no loop.
> 
> Thx in advance and glad to be a part.



There can be good sounds by putting a boost or OD in front. Putting a boost in the loop will only make it loud.

Good sounds, yes. But if you want that amazing cranked plexi sound, the ONLY way is to crank it. Period. Master volume mods, your favorite distortion pedal, hitting the front end hard can all sound good, but none of them will sound like a cranked plexi.

If cranking a little 5 watt plexi is too loud (and sometimes it is) then get an attenuator.

Again, the sound of a cranked plexi comes from a cranked plexi. If I had a plexi and didn’t plan to crank it, I would sell it and get a DSL or a Friedman or a Kemper or some fancy pedal.


----------



## Trapland

.


----------



## Nik Henville

Trapland said:


> ...the sound of a cranked plexi comes from a cranked plexi...



As
my American
brothers are prone to say...

_*QUOTED FOR TRUTH*_


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Question:
> 
> Hey people, new to the forum, but have been playing for 25 years, mostly at home for my own enjoyment. I have an SV head on its way. Here’s my question:
> 
> Would putting a clean boost in front, and another in the effects loop, give you the ability to simulate cranking the amp at slightly lower volumes? Has anyone tried this? Is there an obvious reason this is stupid? I’ve never tried before and my current amp is a Vox AC4HW1 so no loop.
> 
> Thx in advance and glad to be a part.


Like you I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered, but I got a JHS Little Black Amp Box pedal to try in the loop to see if it will attenuate. A clean boost in the loop as you suggest will only make the amp louder. I might get a power brake if I can find one priced right.


----------



## JammyDodger

Hey All,

I receive my SV20 head last week. I am looking forward to taking out for two gigs this weekend.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Unless a player is planning to use a drive pedal out front with the amp at lower volume or a good attenuator between head and cab so you can run the amp as high as you want any other "trick" is just forcing an amp like the SV into a situation it was not designed for. Why not just go with the SC (800). This is why the master volume came about anyway.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Biff Maloy said:


> Unless a player is planning to use a drive pedal out front with the amp at lower volume or a good attenuator between head and cab so you can run the amp as high as you want any other "trick" is just forcing an amp like the SV into a situation it was not designed for. Why not just go with the SC (800). This is why the master volume came about anyway.


They don't sound the same though, similar to how it is with their bigger brothers. The SV is warmer (and can get much fuzzier/hairier if you dime the Normal channel) while the SC is sharper and brighter (though of course the SV can be very bright depending on how you mix -or don't- both channels), they clean up differently as well. Because of the different gain structure (parallel vs cascaded channels), I'd guess.


----------



## trovador

JammyDodger said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I receive my SV20 head last week. I am looking forward to taking out for two gigs this weekend.



Hey Jammy, very cool set up. Very similar to mine. I have a 1966A cab. Like yours, my SV20 didn't quite fit in the foot cups. In order to make the rubber feet fit the cups, I moved all 4 feet like 1/4 inch out and now they fit perfectly in the cups. Now the amp is dead center in relation to the cab... This will work also for the 1965A


----------



## LazyPitufo

trovador said:


> Hey Jammy, very cool set up. Very similar to mine. I have a 1966A cab. Like yours, my SV20 didn't quite fit in the foot cups. In order to make the rubber feet fit the cups, I moved all 4 feet like 1/4 inch out and now they fit perfectly in the cups. Now the amp is dead center in relation to the cab... This will work also for the 1965A


Hey, I have the same shitty patch cables


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Ok, you sold me : ) just ordered the Ted Weber mini mass 50 watt attenuator. I’ve always thought they had quality stuff and good prices. Anyone have any experience with this attenuator? If not, any suggestions from someone who’s tried a few?


----------



## tce63

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Ok, you sold me : ) just ordered the Ted Weber mini mass 50 watt attenuator. I’ve always thought they had quality stuff and good prices. Anyone have any experience with this attenuator? If not, any suggestions from someone who’s tried a few?



I live in EU and i use Palmer Attenuators from Germany sounds great for the money.

And  to the forum

Cheers


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Like you I'm still waiting for mine to be delivered, but I got a JHS Little Black Amp Box pedal to try in the loop to see if it will attenuate. A clean boost in the loop as you suggest will only make the amp louder. I might get a power brake if I can find one priced right.


That JHS Little Black Box should work fine as a MV. Really a great value!


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> Unless a player is planning to use a drive pedal out front with the amp at lower volume or a good attenuator between head and cab so you can run the amp as high as you want any other "trick" is just forcing an amp like the SV into a situation it was not designed for. Why not just go with the SC (800). This is why the master volume came about anyway.


That’s why I decided on the JCM800 Studio instead. For an at home player it works perfect for me,.... thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab!


----------



## Trapland

trovador said:


> Hey Jammy, very cool set up. Very similar to mine. I have a 1966A cab. Like yours, my SV20 didn't quite fit in the foot cups. In order to make the rubber feet fit the cups, I moved all 4 feet like 1/4 inch out and now they fit perfectly in the cups. Now the amp is dead center in relation to the cab... This will work also for the 1965A


I never knew those 1966 cabs existed. Very cool. They look very much like the 2061cx. Are they all plywood?


----------



## Trapland

scozz said:


> That’s why I decided on the JCM800 Studio instead. For an at home player it works perfect for me,.... thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab!


Good for you. It good when someone doesn’t whine that the amp specifically designed to NOT have a master volume just gets a different amp because they want the master.

I’ll never understand why some guys cry the SV doesn’t have a master volume when virtually EVERY OTHER AMP in the world has them. Just freaking go get one. You made a great choice on the JCM800 version. I played one and it sounded amazing. I almost bought one instead, still might. But then I thought......plexi.


----------



## Thevenin

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Ok, you sold me : ) just ordered the Ted Weber mini mass 50 watt attenuator. I’ve always thought they had quality stuff and good prices. Anyone have any experience with this attenuator? If not, any suggestions from someone who’s tried a few?


I have two, one older version and the newer version with the headphone option. Both of mine have work great (for years) and are very dependable. I've measured the load over the attenuation range, and it is consistent across the sweep. The adjustable treble boost is also nice to normalize the tones when attenuated. Currently run a Mesa TA-15 into one, a Marshall Origin 20H through the other. If you've ever owned a Class 5, an attenuator is probably your first upgrade. You'll like the Weber MM50.


----------



## Biff Maloy

scozz said:


> That’s why I decided on the JCM800 Studio instead. For an at home player it works perfect for me,.... thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab!





Trapland said:


> Good for you. It good when someone doesn’t whine that the amp specifically designed to NOT have a master volume just gets a different amp because they want the master.
> 
> I’ll never understand why some guys cry the SV doesn’t have a master volume when virtually EVERY OTHER AMP in the world has them. Just freaking go get one. You made a great choice on the JCM800 version. I played one and it sounded amazing. I almost bought one instead, still might. But then I thought......plexi.



I agree! Its the natural lineage if the design. Later players wanted that master volume. Truth is of the Studio Series models, the Mini Jubilee is an even better choice over the 800 for volume restraints.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Biff Maloy said:


> I agree! Its the natural lineage if the design. Later players wanted that master volume. Truth is of the Studio Series models, the Mini Jubilee is an even better choice over the 800 for volume restraints.


Yet again a different tone, the Classic (just like its bigger siblings) being different from the Vintage in its gain structure and the way it cleans up.
Yes, you can get all of those to sound the same, as Michael's clips exhibit, but they're still different in feel. IMO the SV is best at doing the edge of breakup to full-on crunch just working the guitar controls and right hand attack. My guess being it's due to the way it's laid out (with parallel vs cascaded channels).
Not a knock on the SJ and SC at all, they're just different if equally good.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Biff Maloy said:


> Unless a player is planning to use a drive pedal out front with the amp at lower volume or a good attenuator between head and cab so you can run the amp as high as you want any other "trick" is just forcing an amp like the SV into a situation it was not designed for. Why not just go with the SC (800). This is why the master volume came about anyway.





scozz said:


> That’s why I decided on the JCM800 Studio instead. For an at home player it works perfect for me,.... thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab!


I totally agree with you, I can play my 2204 with its master volume at bedroom volumes and get great tones. But any way, I ordered the SV20H to try something different with the hopes of getting different tones than my 2204 provides, will they be that different I don't know I'll find out soon, but I did have a 1987x briefly and it did provide some what different tones although they were subtle maybe more mids and a different kind of gain, overall similar but different at the same time.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Trapland said:


> I never knew those 1966 cabs existed. Very cool. They look very much like the 2061cx. Are they all plywood?


I have a 1966 and a 1965 cabinet, very cool full stack look. Cabinet is plywood but back panels are mdf/particleboard. Mine have black grill cloth so I'm guessing what's in that picture was done afterword?


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> I agree! Its the natural lineage if the design. Later players wanted that master volume. Truth is of the Studio Series models, the Mini Jubilee is an even better choice over the 800 for volume restraints.


Yeah maybe, but I don’t have many volume restraints, the biggest one is the size of the room, (13x14). I’m retired and my wife still works 4 days a week, sooooo 

I’m fortunate, I am able to play it as loud as I can stand it!

Also, the mini Jub has been around for years, and I’ve thought about buying it many times. But there’s something about the tone that doesn’t inspire me. 

I really can’t describe it, but it seems different from all other Marshalls to me. I’m not saying it’s bad, it’s just different in a way to me that I’m not inclined to buy it. 

Now the JCM800 Studio is the tone I’ve loved for a long time, a tone that my Dsl gets close to, but not there!

So I’m very happy with this amp!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Yeah maybe, but I don’t have many volume restraints, the biggest one is the size of the room, (13x14). I’m retired and my wife still works 4 days a week, sooooo
> 
> I’m fortunate, I am able to play it as loud as I can stand it!
> 
> Also, the mini Jub has been around for years, and I’ve thought about buying it many times. But there’s something about the tone that doesn’t inspire me.
> 
> I really can’t describe it, but it seems different from all other Marshalls to me. I’m not saying it’s bad, it’s just different in a way to me that I’m not inclined to buy it.
> 
> Now the JCM800 Studio is the tone I’ve loved for a long time, a tone that my Dsl gets close to, but not there!
> 
> So I’m very happy with this amp!


I agree, Jube tone is uninspiring, I don't like it at all and it is different its definitely not your imagination. DSL tone is another one I don't like either.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I ordered the SV20H to try something different with the hopes of getting different tones than my 2204 provides, will they be that different I don't know I'll find out soon, but I did have a 1987x briefly and it did provide some what different tones although they were subtle maybe more mids and a different kind of gain, overall similar but different at the same time.


Im pretty sure you’re gonna hear different tones from your 2204 but I’m sure how much. You may find that the differences are subtle.

I think it really depends on a persons ears. Some folks claim to hear things that others simply do not. Like a person with absolute pitch will hear every little nuance in an instruments tone.

Granted, there are not many people that possess absolute pitch,.... but there are many levels of hearing abilities.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I agree, Jube tone is uninspiring, I don't like it at all and it is different its definitely not your imagination. DSL tone is another one I don't like either.


Discriminating taste huh @pedecamp?


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Discriminating taste huh @pedecamp?


Honestly, DSL and Jube are 2 amps I played many times and never liked, cant get tones out of them I like. Another one I didn't like was the VM, it was a long time ago I'd like to give one a 2nd chance if I can find one and see if I still feel the same 10 years later. I know what I like and don't like when I hear it, no hard feelings to those that like those amps.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Honestly, DSL and Jube are 2 amps I played many times and never liked, cant get tones out of them I like. Another one I didn't like was the VM, it was a long time ago I'd like to give one a 2nd chance if I can find one and see if I still feel the same 10 years later. I know what I like and don't like when I hear it, no hard feelings to those that like those amps.


Let me ask you this pedecamp,.....have you ever played a Dsl with a 5751 or an 12AT7 in place of the 12AX7 in the V1 position?


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Let me ask you this pedecamp,.....have you ever played a Dsl with a 5751 or an 12AT7 in place of the 12AX7 in the V1 position?


I don't remember its been 6 years since I sold my DSL50 and a year since I returned my DSL20H, but I'm gonna say no. My complaint is the tone is too compressed, the gain channels too bright, I don't think low gain tubes will fix that. The DSL50 green crunch channel was the only good thing about that amp, it wasn't as compressed and with a clean boost sounded not so bad, overall I just didn't like the amp and struggled with it for a number of years, gone no regrets...


----------



## Biff Maloy

I totally agree on each brings a different tone and feel to the player. I just see a lot of questions asked on a lot of forums about the NMV design and making it volume friendly. The absolute best scenario is amp unrestricted and played at volume of course. It was the device in the loop question a few pages back. I hope it was here because until I get my SV all i can do is read about them. That is something i see mentioned a lot. Those devices don't cost much and i get that but i dont see that as a preferred alternative over just investing in a good attenuator. Even though its a different amp, the 2525H is much better at a wide range of volume because of that lead master feature. I can play mine on jams or at home through a 4x12 with very little adjustments other than that one volume control. This is why i recommend it for players looking for volume versatility within these Studio models. Truth is for me the SV20H should hit the perfect tone and feel for my interests. And, i know it probably won't get played much at the house.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I don't remember its been 6 years since I sold my DSL50 and a year since I returned my DSL20H, but I'm gonna say no. My complaint is the tone is too compressed, the gain channels too bright, I don't think low gain tubes will fix that. The DSL50 green crunch channel was the only good thing about that amp, it wasn't as compressed and with a clean boost sounded not so bad, overall I just didn't like the amp and struggled with it for a number of years, gone no regrets...


You’re right these tubes will not “fix” the compressed sound you’re hearing, I hear it too. But it definitely makes it better to my ears.

If I set my Dsl1 heads gain at about 2.5 or 3 and dime the volume , I can get pretty close to my JCM800 Studio. I can’t speak to other Dsl amps, only the Dsl1hr.


----------



## trovador

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I have a 1966 and a 1965 cabinet, very cool full stack look. Cabinet is plywood but back panels are mdf/particleboard. Mine have black grill cloth so I'm guessing what's in that picture was done afterword?



Mine is a mod I did. Jammy's cab seems original. There was the 2204S small head in the 80's with green tolex and checkered grillcloth as the one pictured below:


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> Truth is for me the SV20H should hit the perfect tone and feel for my interests. And, i know it probably won't get played much at the house.



Yeah, I don’t see the SV as a friendly amp for home use only, not without some kind of attenuation. I’d rather not do that if possible. 

And it’s not really possible with the SV really. I mean why even buy a SV if all you’re gonna do is play it on 1 or 2?! Makes no sense to me!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Ok, you sold me : ) just ordered the Ted Weber mini mass 50 watt attenuator. I’ve always thought they had quality stuff and good prices. Anyone have any experience with this attenuator? If not, any suggestions from someone who’s tried a few?


Welcome to the forum, I don’t have any experience with attenuators at all, so no help there bud!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## assaf110

> Yeah, I don’t see the SV as a friendly amp for home use only, not without some kind of attenuation. I’d rather not do that if possible.
> 
> And it’s not really possible with the SV really. I mean why even buy a SV if all you’re gonna do is play it on 1 or 2?! Makes no sense to me!



Why is that even a problem?
If you buy a plexi, and you want to play it in an apartment- get an attenuator! Why not?
I can think of a lot of reasons to do it, tone being no. 1.


----------



## scozz

assaf110 said:


> Why is that even a problem?
> If you buy a plexi, and you want to play it in an apartment- get an attenuator! Why not?
> I can think of a lot of reasons to do it, tone being no. 1.


I’m not saying it’s a problem , I’m saying If a person is a strictly at home player, like myself, the SV isn’t an option. I’d rather have a JCM800 Studio. 

Now if a person is in a band or does occasional jam sessions that’s different. The SV makes more sense in that scenario, to me.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Yeah, I don’t see the SV as a friendly amp for home use only, not without some kind of attenuation. I’d rather not do that if possible.
> 
> And it’s not really possible with the SV really. I mean why even buy a SV if all you’re gonna do is play it on 1 or 2?! Makes no sense to me!


It makes perfect sense, you play it for the tone! I could say the same about my 2204, I play it on volume 1 with OD pedals and it sounds awesome! I could never get that tone with any other amp. When I get my mini plexi I'll use it the same way and get awesome tones at low volume.


----------



## scozz

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Ok, you sold me : ) just ordered the Ted Weber mini mass 50 watt attenuator. I’ve always thought they had quality stuff and good prices. Anyone have any experience with this attenuator? If not, any suggestions from someone who’s tried a few?


Wow, that’s a very reasonably priced attenuator, $136. I didn’t know they Weber made a mini,....for 35 watts or less l believe. This sounds very interesting! 

Let us know your thoughts on it when you get it Kid!


----------



## BftGibson

delete


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> I agree, Jube tone is uninspiring, I don't like it at all and it is different its definitely not your imagination. DSL tone is another one I don't like either.


 GnR tones uninspiring ? does VH ect. pretty well you have to know what your doing when setting it up I didnt at first at the store and wrote it off now its one of the best amps out there! I did read later you did have some time with one.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

scozz said:


> Wow, that’s a very reasonably priced attenuator, $136. I didn’t know they Weber made a mini,....for 35 watts or less l believe. This sounds very interesting!
> 
> Let us know your thoughts on it when you get it Kid!


Will do. Note: I should also mention that I took the extra 5 minutes to call the 800 number and ask if there was a discount code I could use, and they kindly gave me one for 10% off. Highly recommend you make this a part of buying online from smaller companies.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

For anyone checking this out to buy one (or maybe anything else really) this weekend Cascio Music has a 20% off coupon (SUMMER) that guitar center will match if you call their 800 number. I’m iffy on guitar center, but I like their return policy, price match policy, and that I can ship it to the local store and give it a test run there. Hope this is useful to someone.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

This may be common knowledge to you experts, but since I didn’t see it in the thread and since I wanted to know for sure, I emailed Marshall and they confirmed that this *amp doesn’t need any biasing, just matched power tubes*. This is exciting to me since it means I can experiment.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> This may be common knowledge to you experts, but since I didn’t see it in the thread and since I wanted to know for sure, I emailed Marshall and they confirmed that this *amp doesn’t need any biasing, just matched power tubes*. This is exciting to me since it means I can experiment.


  To the forum, nice little tidbit on the coupon deal I am sure many of us here can use the extra change.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## JammyDodger

Hey All,

Does it make sense to use the 4CM approach with this amp that does not have a master volume? I am wondering about a 2CM vs. 4CM approach on my amp. I have a new Marshall SV20H. This is an amp with no master volume of course. What do you think?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I do use 4CM with my SV20H (keep in mind that I also use a home-built dual volume box so I can both control volume a bit while having both channel volumes at 7-ish and get a solo volume boost), it really makes a difference with delays to retain clarity.
Actually the only things I have in the loop are the volume box and an Eventide TimeFactor. Works absolutely fine, delays are sounding fine (maybe not as pristine as when I use the TF in the loop of the DSL100, but close enough for rock n' roll).


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> GnR tones uninspiring ? does VH ect. pretty well you have to know what your doing when setting it up I didnt at first at the store and wrote it off now its one of the best amps out there! I did read later you did have some time with one.


----------



## JammyDodger

trovador said:


> Hey Jammy, very cool set up. Very similar to mine. I have a 1966A cab. Like yours, my SV20 didn't quite fit in the foot cups. In order to make the rubber feet fit the cups, I moved all 4 feet like 1/4 inch out and now they fit perfectly in the cups. Now the amp is dead center in relation to the cab... This will work also for the 1965A


That's funny, I did the same thing. Two great gigs with the amp over the weekend. Damn, that thing is LOUD. No problem keeping up with our drummer and bass player!


----------



## ken361

ordered some EH power tubes for the SV combo should be here in a few days


----------



## Sacalait

ken361 said:


> ordered some EH power tubes for the SV combo should be here in a few days



Cool bro! Record some clips with the Marshall tubes and then the EH! I'd love to hear the difference! I did it with some new Groove Tubes a couple of weeks ago and there ARE differences:


----------



## ken361

Sacalait said:


> Cool bro! Record some clips with the Marshall tubes and then the EH! I'd love to hear the difference! I did it with some new Groove Tubes a couple of weeks ago and there ARE differences:



yeah i liked the GT better, I know EH was pretty smooth in the dsl.Was going to try Rubys again that i used in the dsl, I know a guy on here liked the EH better over the JJ because it gave the amp more punch and sounded like his old Jube and plus greenbacks.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

For what it's worth, EH EL34s are what Doug Aldrich uses in his Suhr-modded JMP. I didn't think of asking him why he uses them, but I've had very good experience with them in the DSL100 (they're smoother and less agressive than the JJ E34Ls), and it at least means they're reliable enough to be used on tour.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sacalait said:


> Cool bro! Record some clips with the Marshall tubes and then the EH! I'd love to hear the difference! I did it with some new Groove Tubes a couple of weeks ago and there ARE differences:



I like Groove Tube EL34M power tubes in my 2204.


----------



## ken361

Bought the EH tubes Wed after work from a local dealer and have some more for my Jube coming today. At first they were a little loose on the bass side but after a few loud hours its def sounding better! less bassy some from the JJ and less duller also so its a winner so far! im able to turn both channels just past 7 without going to dark sounding they are more balanced tubes IMO I do have the combo with a greenback so its a little different form the head into a closed back.


----------



## ken361




----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Anyone done any NOS tube experimentation?


----------



## assaf110

Mullard i63 in v1, but I swapped the original straight away, can't compare...


----------



## Michael Roe

ken361 said:


> yeah i liked the GT better, I know EH was pretty smooth in the dsl.Was going to try Rubys again that i used in the dsl, I know a guy on here liked the EH better over the JJ because it gave the amp more punch and sounded like his old Jube and plus greenbacks.


That "guy" would be me, lol. Sadly, the Jube took a shit shortly afterwards. I replaced those JJs with the EH and did some recording then a few days latter- No output! I've been real busy and haven't been able to take it to a tech yet to see what the issue is. It may be even several more weeks before I can get to it.


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> That "guy" would be me, lol. Sadly, the Jube took a shit shortly afterwards. I replaced those JJs with the EH and did some recording then a few days latter- No output! I've been real busy and haven't been able to take it to a tech yet to see what the issue is. It may be even several more weeks before I can get to it.


dam that sucks! hope you get it working again!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> That "guy" would be me, lol. Sadly, the Jube took a shit shortly afterwards. I replaced those JJs with the EH and did some recording then a few days latter- No output! I've been real busy and haven't been able to take it to a tech yet to see what the issue is. It may be even several more weeks before I can get to it.


Hope it is something minor!
Cheers


----------



## slash2808

Hi' everybody

Just finished the 85 pages. Sorry but poor English here and using the translator doesn't help me. What does dime mean?
Or if somebody does speak French?



WellBurnTheSky said:


> They don't sound the same though, similar to how it is with their bigger brothers. The SV is warmer (and can get much fuzzier/hairier if you dime the Normal channel) while the SC is sharper and brighter (though of course the SV can be very bright depending on how you mix -or don't- both channels), they clean up differently as well. Because of the different gain structure (parallel vs cascaded channels), I'd guess.


----------



## JohnH

slash2808 said:


> Hi' everybody
> 
> Just finished the 85 pages. Sorry but poor English here and using the translator doesn't help me. What does dime mean?
> Or if somebody does speak French?



a dime is a 10 cent coin. So turn the amp up to 10!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

slash2808 said:


> Hi' everybody
> 
> Just finished the 85 pages. Sorry but poor English here and using the translator doesn't help me. What does dime mean?
> Or if somebody does speak French?


(sorry for our english-speaking brethen)
Oui je parle français  "to dime" ça veut dire mettre à fond. En l'espèce, je disais que le SV20H sera plus gras et plus fuzzy que le SC20H si tu mets le potard de Volume du canal Normal à 10...comme c'est le cas sur les modèles 50 et 100W.


----------



## tce63

slash2808 said:


> Hi' everybody
> 
> Just finished the 85 pages. Sorry but poor English here and using the translator doesn't help me. What does dime mean?
> Or if somebody does speak French?



 to the forum, this is a great place 

Cheers


----------



## slash2808

Thanks

Already got the SV212, still waiting for the head


Merci pour la traduction


----------



## Robert Machine

I've heard you can't use a volume pedal in the effects loop to crank the SV20h & play at bedroom volume like the Origin series. Can some explain why?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

slash2808 said:


> Hi' everybody
> 
> Just finished the 85 pages. Sorry but poor English here and using the translator doesn't help me. What does dime mean?
> Or if somebody does speak French?


Welcome to the forum new brother


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Robert Machine said:


> I've heard you can't use a volume pedal in the effects loop to crank the SV20h & play at bedroom volume like the Origin series. Can some explain why?


I've done it with mine but used a boost pedal in the loop. Not sure why a volume pedal wouldn't work in this manner.


----------



## Robert Machine

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I've done it with mine but used a boost pedal in the loop. Not sure why a volume pedal wouldn't work in this manner.



*Thanks Kim Lucky Day I have the Origin50h & I heard the SV20h blows the Origin away but I read it somewhere & it stopped me from buying it. I personally couldn't undertsand why & didn't want to drop that kind of cash & have it unsable. I feel better knowing it'll work. *


----------



## assaf110

Robert Machine said:


> I've heard you can't use a volume pedal in the effects loop to crank the SV20h & play at bedroom volume like the Origin series. Can some explain why?


It works in the same manner as in the Origin 50h. The rest depends on your personal expectations and scenario. It does lower the volume even if you crank the amp so it does "work".
It also takes a lot of the gain and complex harmonics that comes with turning the amp up, as most of the gain in these amps come from the power stage, and that stage is being hit by a weak signal. Especially of you attenuate a lot of volume in the pot / send most of it to ground.
So it kind of defeats the purpose of cranking the amp, which is to get that gain & harmonics in the first place. You will probably need to rely on a pedal to get you there (nothing wrong with that).


----------



## Robert Machine

assaf110 said:


> It works in the same manner as in the Origin 50h. The rest depends on your personal expectations and scenario. It does lower the volume even if you crank the amp so it does "work".
> It also takes a lot of the gain and complex harmonics that comes with turning the amp up, as most of the gain in these amps come from the power stage, and that stage is being hit by a weak signal. Especially of you attenuate a lot of volume in the pot / send most of it to ground.
> So it kind of defeats the purpose of cranking the amp, which is to get that gain & harmonics in the first place. You will probably need to rely on a pedal to get you there (nothing wrong with that).



*Thanks assaf110 I'm familiar with the 59SLP & was really hoping the SV20h would be quite enough but maintain that bacon sizzle from them power section & nail that AC/DC, KISS, Zeppelin (I know they used Hi-Watt) & more tone. Where the Origin seems to lack. I have the PedalPalfx to get me in the JCM 800 park & the MRX 5150. Even on the low setting it's super loud cause the Origin doesn't come alive until around 6 on the Master but still lacks that 59SLP sweetness. You gave me insight as to why someone said it won't work. I don't want to use attenuator cause I know it sucks sound & it's hard on the tubes & stuff. I was banking on the volume pedal. *


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

i beg to differ.

I use the SV20H with a volume box (so pretty much exactly the same as using a volume pedal in the loop), and spent a couple hours yesterday using it in a stereo rig splitting signal at the loop to get to the FX return of a DSL100 (so a 100w power section that is entirely clean), so I can tell you exactly how much gain comes from the preamp on this amp.
And the answer is: quite a bit. With both volumes at 6-7, I have about the same amount of crunch as what I get from the DSL on Red 1 with gain at 3-4. And (I tested it yesterday) that fuzzy warm grind you get from diming Normal volume is in a large part in the preamp section (again, I tested this specifically). Anyhow you get largely enough gain that way to get in Malcolm territory. Even Angus if you boost it slightly. A Tubescreamer with level cranked and gain a 3-ish gets me late-70s rock/early metal amounts of gain (think early Judas Priest, Schenker with UFO, that kind of stuff), and my home-made Guvnor with gain at noon, level at 4-ish and hard clipping off (I have a switch that allows me to select between no clipping, LED clipping and silicon clipping) got me into 80s hard rock/metal territory all day. So pinched harmonics, tapping, legato, you name it (I was practicing EVH's solo to Beat It and Jump, or George Lynch's lead break to In My Dreams amongst other things). While being at loud TV volume (my 3yr old fell asleep while watching cartoons 3 rooms away from where I was), so at stage volume it'll be even easier to play.

So yeah, by dimming level at the FX loop, you lose _some_ of the complexity of the power section (and PI) saturation, but it still very much sounds the way you expect it to.
It also still is warmer, more dynamic and touch sensitive than the DSL at a similar setting (again, I A/Bed both amps at similar levels and settings...though I could get pretty close on the DSL). And it still isn't a bedroom amp by any means unless you dim it severely, but IME no tube amp shines at TV levels, as you can't get the speakers moving at that kind of volume.
Of course, the louder you get, the better it'll sound, but that's pretty much the case with any tube amp. But it also has a lot to do with how speakers behave, and the good old Fletcher/Munson effect. And you definitely can get that cranked "Plexi" tone at a volume that's very loud (enough to compete with a loud drummer, depending on your speaker setup) instead of being deafening and unbearable for anyone in a 30ft range.

YMMV of course, but that's my experience with it.


----------



## assaf110

So true.
Obviously, it’s better as the volume goes up.
How much better? That’s where the personal subjective views comes in. 
One person will call it close enough, the other one will complain that it sucks too much tone.
And it’s also depends on the amount of attenuation needed.
So it’s understandable why there is a debate about the effectiveness of the volume pedal in the loop..
So, I am thrilled to hear about your findings, we’llburnthesky. Truth being told, I haven’t gave it enough chance. Also never played SLP1959...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yes definitely. Every person hears things differently, connects to the amp in a different way, and expects different things from one's amp. Plus all use different guitars (with different pickups), different FX chains, and most importantly, different cabs and speakers (at different degrees of wear, to boot)...and at different volumes, with different musicians, etc. The list goes on.
So yeah, there's no hard and fast rules about what will or won't work.

Nevertheless, glad my experience with the amp could be of use to anyone !

As a side note, I've played a bunch of SLPs, and at a bearable level (meaning, a level at which you won't hurt yourself standing in front of the amp, won't get insults from bandmates/club owners/audience members, and won't kill any small animal who'd get the bad idea of stepping with 30ft of the amp...not mentioning won't get uncontrollable feedback if you open up the guitar's volume while standing less than a few meters away from said amp), the tones we expect aren't there...that's the reason why EVH started down the Variac path after all  And why Marshall released the JMP.


----------



## slash2808

I had the opportunity to compare fx loops of the SV20 and the SC20.

I can confirm on the SC there is a volume drop which there isn't on the SV


----------



## slash2808

And thx again for greetings and help on this thread


----------



## Robert Machine

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yes definitely. Every person hears things differently, connects to the amp in a different way, and expects different things from one's amp. Plus all use different guitars (with different pickups), different FX chains, and most importantly, different cabs and speakers (at different degrees of wear, to boot)...and at different volumes, with different musicians, etc. The list goes on.
> So yeah, there's no hard and fast rules about what will or won't work.
> 
> Nevertheless, glad my experience with the amp could be of use to anyone !
> 
> As a side note, I've played a bunch of SLPs, and at a bearable level (meaning, a level at which you won't hurt yourself standing in front of the amp, won't get insults from bandmates/club owners/audience members, and won't kill any small animal who'd get the bad idea of stepping with 30ft of the amp...not mentioning won't get uncontrollable feedback if you open up the guitar's volume while standing less than a few meters away from said amp), the tones we expect aren't there...that's the reason why EVH started down the Variac path after all  And why Marshall released the JMP.



Thanks for that very insightful info it helps me make a better choice!


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> That "guy" would be me, lol. Sadly, the Jube took a shit shortly afterwards. I replaced those JJs with the EH and did some recording then a few days latter- No output! I've been real busy and haven't been able to take it to a tech yet to see what the issue is. It may be even several more weeks before I can get to it.





Michael Roe said:


> That "guy" would be me, lol. Sadly, the Jube took a shit shortly afterwards. I replaced those JJs with the EH and did some recording then a few days latter- No output! I've been real busy and haven't been able to take it to a tech yet to see what the issue is. It may be even several more weeks before I can get to it.


Today I took the jubilee over my girlfriends condo which is little bass heavy in her basement the ÉH tubes and found them kinda dull compared to the stock Tungsols especially doing power chords with the 6th and 5th strings! I noticed at my house they were less bright so I thought it might be a good thing. But I'm putting those tungsols back in they have more bite and that.

Also going to try some in the SV combo also to liven it up more they cost a little more but worth it. Is you have a really bright Marshall the ÉH might be best.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Robert Machine said:


> *Thanks Kim Lucky Day I have the Origin50h & I heard the SV20h blows the Origin away but I read it somewhere & it stopped me from buying it. I personally couldn't undertsand why & didn't want to drop that kind of cash & have it unsable. I feel better knowing it'll work. *


Yeah, it’s not that you can’t, it’s that purists want power amp distortion. As with all things, you should try it and see if you get a sound YOU like.


----------



## johan.b

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Yeah, it’s not that you can’t, it’s that purists want power amp distortion. As with all things, you should try it and see if you get a sound YOU like.



... no, is not a purist thing... power tube distortion is distinctly different and the reason people have been begging, crying, screaming for a 20 watt plexi for years... half the amp industry has for years been about trying to recreate a plexi on full at any level... if there was an easy solution, everybody would happily play their 1959's all the time... there isn't, hence the sv20h... if you still need a master volume, which is understandable, get a sc20 instead, it's a good amp better suited for those who need to keep things down
J


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

johan.b said:


> ... no, is not a purist thing... power tube distortion is distinctly different and the reason people have been begging, crying, screaming for a 20 watt plexi for years... half the amp industry has for years been about trying to recreate a plexi on full at any level... if there was an easy solution, everybody would happily play their 1959's all the time... there isn't, hence the sv20h... if you still need a master volume, which is understandable, get a sc20 instead, it's a good amp better suited for those who need to keep things down
> J


Yeah, I’m not disagreeing with you. I prefer power stage distortion myself. I tend to be a purist; it’s not an insult, but it is a preference. My advice was that he wouldn’t break his amp and he should see if he likes it. And as you said, the plexi is popular for being cranked (by purists) but he’s not bound to that.


----------



## Hemsworthy

"plexi is popular for being cranked (by purists) but he’s not bound to that." - strongly agree! That guy Burgs has a great SV20 clean tone demo on YouTube that sounds fantastic. Hell, I owned a Germino that was stupid loud but the clean tones alone were to die for and completely manageable. 

I just bought an SV20 today (haven't heard or seen one in person) to be shipped tomorrow.
I'm going to try that JHS blackbox in the loop first to see how well it works. I hear everyone on "power amp distortion" breakup, but I want to at least try this option. I'm not really looking to dime the amp (although of course I will for testing) but looking for edge of breakup tones with a live, loud backline. Then using my Fractal AX8 for drives and FX up front.
4CM is too many cables and a PITA, but I will still test it out.
I may also find running the AX8 into the FX loop return and using it as an EL34 based tube power amp works well also.

Tons of options and experimentation and many different scenarios for me to test.
I think if I was just a home player I would not even consider the SV20 without setting aside cash for a Fryette Power Station 2 or similar.
5 (or 20) LOUD watts seems insane at home, but throw in a gorilla behind the kit, second guitar, thumping bass, etc... it can actually be the perfect amount.
Of course I want to be able to use the amp in all situations, home and live.
We shall see.


----------



## Robert Machine

I'm a classic rock guy. Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, KISS, Joe Walsh, Van Halen, Judas Priest, ect. I have the Origin50H & I know the low watts is loud for the bedroom & the power section doesn't kick in until around 6. I'm not into clean & I know AC/DC is fairly clean with a clean boost. The Origin doesn't seem to have something or it's just me cause I'm not a great player. I thought the SV20H would get me there. I like a lot of 80's 90's & Rob Zombie, Zakk Wydle, White Stripes, Steel Panther stuff & have the Pedalpalfx 800 Gold along with the MRX EVH 5150 to take care of the newer stuff that they used a JCM800. But I'm chasing that classic tone. I'm not a purist but if I can get 90% there I'd be happy.


----------



## Chris4189

Robert Machine said:


> I'm a classic rock guy. Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, KISS, Joe Walsh, Van Halen, Judas Priest, ect. I have the Origin50H & I know the low watts is loud for the bedroom & the power section doesn't kick in until around 6. I'm not into clean & I know AC/DC is fairly clean with a clean boost. The Origin doesn't seem to have something or it's just me cause I'm not a great player. I thought the SV20H would get me there. I like a lot of 80's 90's & Rob Zombie, Zakk Wydle, White Stripes, Steel Panther stuff & have the Pedalpalfx 800 Gold along with the MRX EVH 5150 to take care of the newer stuff that they used a JCM800. But I'm chasing that classic tone. I'm not a purist but if I can get 90% there I'd be happy.



The origin 50 and the SV20 can nail 60’s-70’s classic rock no problem. I don’t play 80’s or High gain stuff though so I cannot comment there. But neither the origin or SV20 are high gain amps and neither were the plexis or the metal face super leads. 

I’ve did direct comparison of an SV20 and a 1959 and it’s there.

I just recently did a direct comparison of an origin 50 and a 1987 first gen reissue without the effects loop and honestly for the money the origin wins and frankly I think origin sounds a little warmer.

Volume wise you have to get SV cranking so it going to be loud FYI.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robert Machine said:


> I'm a classic rock guy. Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, KISS, Joe Walsh, Van Halen, Judas Priest, ect. I have the Origin50H & I know the low watts is loud for the bedroom & the power section doesn't kick in until around 6. I'm not into clean & I know AC/DC is fairly clean with a clean boost. The Origin doesn't seem to have something or it's just me cause I'm not a great player. I thought the SV20H would get me there. I like a lot of 80's 90's & Rob Zombie, Zakk Wydle, White Stripes, Steel Panther stuff & have the Pedalpalfx 800 Gold along with the MRX EVH 5150 to take care of the newer stuff that they used a JCM800. But I'm chasing that classic tone. I'm not a purist but if I can get 90% there I'd be happy.


Try an mxr 10 band eq in front of the origin, makes for a huge game changer!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Robert Machine

Chris4189 said:


> The origin 50 and the SV20 can nail 60’s-70’s classic rock no problem. I don’t play 80’s or High gain stuff though so I cannot comment there. But neither the origin or SV20 are high gain amps and neither were the plexis or the metal face super leads.
> 
> I’ve did direct comparison of an SV20 and a 1959 and it’s there.
> 
> I just recently did a direct comparison of an origin 50 and a 1987 first gen reissue without the effects loop and honestly for the money the origin wins and frankly I think origin sounds a little warmer.
> 
> Volume wise you have to get SV cranking so it going to be loud FYI.



I know the Origin was kind a like a plexi but not really but I'm little confused when you say neither the Origin or the SV20 are plexi or super lead but then you said the SV20 compared to the 1959 it was there. Wasn't the 1959 considered a plexi? I was afraid of the SV20 having to be cranked in order to get it to break up which was one of the reasons I was holding off. You don't by chance have a clip comparing the Origin vs the 1987x uploaded do you?


----------



## Robert Machine

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Try an mxr 10 band eq in front of the origin, makes for a huge game changer!
> Cheers Mitch



I do have a Boss GE-7 in front now. Having said that the Origin is my first Marshall & I knew it was going to be a learning curve & after I've seen so many videos of the Origin & then the SV20 I figured to really nail that 70's AC/DC tone the SV20 was the way to go but I did & do have my concerns. I've never found any isolated tracks before processing of Ang or Mal using the JTM, Super Lead, or JMP. I only heard people using them some sounded sound on & some not so much.


----------



## assaf110

Robert Machine said:


> I know the Origin was kind a like a plexi but not really but I'm little confused when you say neither the Origin or the SV20 are plexi or super lead but then you said the SV20 compared to the 1959 it was there. Wasn't the 1959 considered a plexi? I was afraid of the SV20 having to be cranked in order to get it to break up which was one of the reasons I was holding off.


He actually said “ But neither the origin or SV20 are high gain amps and neither were the plexis”.
The SV pretty much nails the plexi tones. It starts to break up at about 4 on the dial (rig dependent) but it’s not so far off then diming it, volume wise.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

assaf110 said:


> He actually said “ But neither the origin or SV20 are high gain amps and neither were the plexis”.
> The SV pretty much nails the plexi tones. It starts to break up at about 4 on the dial (rig dependent) but it’s not so far off then diming it, volume wise.


Yes definitely. On High Treble, with a Les Paul, you get break up pretty much from the get go, and beyond 4 on either volume pots, volume actually doesn't go up very much (if at all), you mostly get more saturation and compression.
Gotta mention that to me, unlike others, the sweet spot is at 7-ish on both volumes. Diming every controls makes the amp to wooly and fuzzy for my taste (I don't like Normal volume being over 8, again, too wooly and fuzzy). You don't get as much of the ability to get back to almost clean on a single coil at that point either.


----------



## Buzzard

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Try an mxr 10 band eq in front of the origin, makes for a huge game changer!
> Cheers Mitch


Do you have the newer silver or the older black/ blue ones? The mxr is kind of unique as they have a volume/level control and a gain control. Seems like that gain control could really help with the origin or sv 20. How do you use yours?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> Do you have the newer silver or the older black/ blue ones? The mxr is kind of unique as they have a volume/level control and a gain control. Seems like that gain control could really help with the origin or sv 20. How do you use yours?


Mine is the silver version and I have been running it into the front of the amp , always on!
Give me a minute and I will bring a photo!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/fkVhxFxz]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This how I have been running it, I have moved the sliders around more than once, but this has been my favorite position, for both the origin, and my dsl40c’s!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Buzzard

with the gain control up does it act like an overdrive? Thanks for photo.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> with the gain control up does it act like an overdrive? Thanks for photo.


Yes it does not over bearing but yes, I have quit using my SD1, and joyo ultimate drive!
And am only using the 10 band eq!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And as you can see in the picture I am only 1 click up from center,
To all my brothers on the fence about them, take one for a test drive you won’t be disappointed!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Robert Machine

assaf110 said:


> He actually said “ But neither the origin or SV20 are high gain amps and neither were the plexis”.
> The SV pretty much nails the plexi tones. It starts to break up at about 4 on the dial (rig dependent) but it’s not so far off then diming it, volume wise.



I know neither are high gain amp. But correct me if I'm wrong the 1959SLP is a Super Lead & Marshall made the SV20 after the 1959SLP. No?


----------



## T.J.

Yes . It's just a 20w unit however .


----------



## scozz

Robert Machine said:


> I'm a classic rock guy. Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, KISS, Joe Walsh, Van Halen, Judas Priest, ect. I have the Origin50H & I know the low watts is loud for the bedroom & the power section doesn't kick in until around 6. I'm not into clean & I know AC/DC is fairly clean with a clean boost. The Origin doesn't seem to have something or it's just me cause I'm not a great player. I thought the SV20H would get me there. I like a lot of 80's 90's & Rob Zombie, Zakk Wydle, White Stripes, Steel Panther stuff & have the Pedalpalfx 800 Gold along with the MRX EVH 5150 to take care of the newer stuff that they used a JCM800. But I'm chasing that classic tone. I'm not a purist but if I can get 90% there I'd be happy.


A Jcm800 Studio can get all those tones,......and many more. From Led Zeppelin to Joe Walsh to Paul Kossoff to AC/DC, etc., etc., etc.

It’s almost amazing the tones that are available in my Jcm800 Studio, I seem to be finding a new one every time I play!

Much more versatile than I thought back when I was ordering it.


----------



## ken361

Tungsols rock! greenback 10


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Tungsols rock! greenback 10




Great sound and playing, the SV20 is a great amp , I Love Rosie

Cheers


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Great sound and playing, the SV20 is a great amp , I Love Rosie
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Those Tungsols really crunch good with this amp!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Thanks! Those Tungsols really crunch good with this amp!


Nice job there Ken, amps going great!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Chris4189

scozz said:


> A Jcm800 Studio can get all those tones,......and many more. From Led Zeppelin to Joe Walsh to Paul Kossoff to AC/DC, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> It’s almost amazing the tones that are available in my Jcm800 Studio, I seem to be finding a new one every time I play!
> 
> Much more versatile than I thought back when I was ordering it.



I just found this out by accident with a 2525. I always assumed the jubs were metal amps but boy was I wrong.


----------



## ken361

Chris4189 said:


> I just found this out by accident with a 2525. I always assumed the jubs were metal amps but boy was I wrong.


They do all it brother


----------



## Chris4189

ken361 said:


> They do all it brother



Yes! I liked it so much I had to order a used 2555x


----------



## Tiboy

Regarding the SV20 Combo- Is there an easy way to bypass the combo speaker and connect directly into a 412 cab?


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> Regarding the SV20 Combo- Is there an easy way to bypass the combo speaker and connect directly into a 412 cab?


Yeah unplug it from behind then plug your 412 in


----------



## Biff Maloy

Amp off!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Biff Maloy said:


> Amp off!!


Yes major save there


----------



## Biff Maloy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yes major save there



Yeah. No offense to the person asking. When you don't know is understandable but with clearly labelled speaker outs for an external cab i didnt want to take a chance on assumption.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Biff Maloy said:


> Yeah. No offense to the person asking. When you don't know is understandable but with clearly labelled speaker outs for an external cab i didnt want to take a chance on assumption.


Same here bro


----------



## Tiboy

Thanks guys. I don’t have the combo and didn’t look closely at pics. So I didn’t know there was a speaker out.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Ladies and gentlemen, it has arriven. Cab came today too!


----------



## tce63

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> View attachment 60143
> Ladies and gentlemen, it has arriven. Cab came today too!



HNAD and HNCD, Congrats, looks great.

I know you will love that amp.

Cheers


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

tce63 said:


> HNAD and HNCD, Congrats, looks great.
> 
> I know you will love that amp.
> 
> Cheers


Host Nation Agreement Decision?


----------



## tce63

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Host Nation Agreement Decision?



Exactly


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Ok so I’ve had a few hrs to mess around and I love this amp! The sustain is incredible and it has the distortion I crave which is low output pickups through a tube amp workin’ hard. Don’t even need a pedal. You’re all invited to the wedding. Question for the group: I’m getting a significant amount of hiss with my LP using either high treble input (or jumpered). Using just the normal channel sounds great and is a perfect Clapton brown sound. Is the difference in input noise between normal and high treble that extreme for everyone else? I can certainly live with it. I just want to make sure it’s working properly. Thx!


----------



## Robus

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Ok so I’ve had a few hrs to mess around and I love this amp! The sustain is incredible and it has the distortion I crave which is low output pickups through a tube amp workin’ hard. Don’t even need a pedal. You’re all invited to the wedding. Question for the group: I’m getting a significant amount of hiss with my LP using either high treble input (or jumpered). Using just the normal channel sounds great and is a perfect Clapton brown sound. Is the difference in input noise between normal and high treble that extreme for everyone else? I can certainly live with it. I just want to make sure it’s working properly. Thx!



It seems to be what everyone is hearing, so if it's a problem with the amp, they all seem to have it. Personally I could NOT live that hiss. It ruined it for me as a recording amp, so back to the store it went.

If they ever sort out the hiss, I'll own the amp again.


----------



## johan.b

A bit of noise is to be expected... there is after all a lot of gain... and yeah, the cool thing about a plexi is that even if the apparent gain is roughly the same as any master volume amp, it just sings and where a 2203 might need a tube screamer or od1 to really sing, a plexi doesn't...
J


----------



## assaf110

I'm not sure it's gain related. The noise is there as soon as you open the volume knob (like 0.5) even if the normal channel is at much higher volume. I did find that the high treble channel is very noise sensitive, so every tiny noise coming from the power, pedals etc. is triggering that noise (it's not really hissing). Sorting the power, eliminating noisy pedals really made it better in my case.


----------



## Robus

I don't think it is gain related. It is there even if you barely crack the gain channel knob. It is too much for me. I hope there is a fix cause I loved the amp otherwise.


----------



## trovador

A noise suppressor works well. I sometimes use the Boss NS-2 with my SV20H and get great results.


----------



## ken361

mine isn't bad


----------



## JohnH

I don't have the amp, and I dont know if there is a specific problem with a particular amp. But I can relate to the hiss issue. Its apparently a loud amp for its size, and all amps make some hum and hiss. It has nothing after the input section to reduce the natural noises. So even if the input volumes are kept low, there is still the full residual hiss of a 20W (or 5W) amp coming through.

Im guessing that if you can crank the amp up loud, as intended, then the hiss is not a problem in proportion to the signal?

MV amps cut down on hiss at least from the preamp, but the SVs don't have this.

This could be where an attenuator of your choice, between amp and speaker, can help directly, reducing all unwanted noises then letting you build up the real signal that you want by turning up louder.


----------



## MarshallDog

Robus said:


> I don't think it is gain related. It is there even if you barely crack the gain channel knob. It is too much for me. I hope there is a fix cause I loved the amp otherwise.



I noticed the same thing with the combo I had for a day before I sent it back...very noisy IMO...


----------



## Sacalait

My SV20H does "hiss", especially with the presence knob turned up. It's not a show stopper by any stretch for me. If you want to eliminate it you can put a gate in the effects loop. The noise doesn't really increase with the volume- or not much anyway. Aside from that, I consider the amp a tone beast.


----------



## assaf110

Sacalait said:


> My SV20H does "hiss", especially with the presence knob turned up. It's not a show stopper by any stretch for me. If you want to eliminate it you can put a gate in the effects loop. The noise doesn't really increase with the volume- or not much anyway. Aside from that, I consider the amp a tone beast.


+1


----------



## assaf110

JohnH said:


> I don't have the amp, and I dont know if there is a specific problem with a particular amp. But I can relate to the hiss issue. Its apparently a loud amp for its size, and all amps make some him and hiss. It has nothing after the input section to reduce the natural noises. So even if the input volumes are kept low, there is still the full residual hiss of a 20W (or 5W) amp coming through.
> 
> Im guessing that if you can crank the amp up loud, as intended, then the hiss is not a problem in proportion to the signal?
> 
> MV amps cut down on hiss at least from the preamp, but the SVs don't have this.
> 
> This could be where an attenuator of your choice, between amp and speaker, can help directly, reducing all unwanted noises then letting you build up the real signal that you want by turning up louder.


With (your) attenuator, set at about -21db , i can't even hear the noise.


----------



## Nkyrental

First used SV20H showed up on local craigslist last week. $1,100. Looked to be in good condition. I think my GAS over this has faded, sorry Marshall.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

scozz said:


> Wow, that’s a very reasonably priced attenuator, $136. I didn’t know they Weber made a mini,....for 35 watts or less l believe. This sounds very interesting!
> 
> Let us know your thoughts on it when you get it Kid!


So it took a while but I finally have my amp and Weber mini mass and I think it works great. I’ve tried it on the 5 watt mode, and I dimed it in 5w, played for a while, then slowly added attenuation and unless tone comes from bleeding ears, this thing does a great job. Highly recommend.


----------



## Buzzard

Nkyrental said:


> First used SV20H showed up on local craigslist last week. $1,100. Looked to be in good condition. I think my GAS over this has faded, sorry Marshall.


Why?


----------



## scozz

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> So it took a while but I finally have my amp and Weber mini mass and I think it works great. I’ve tried it on the 5 watt mode, and I dimed it in 5w, played for a while, then slowly added attenuation and unless tone comes from bleeding ears, this thing does a great job. Highly recommend.


Yeah I ended up getting one, I love it. It works great,...with virtually no degradation in tone! I'm getting some great cooking EL34 tones with this little baby!


These units are hand made, one by one in Kokomo Indiana, USA,....and all for just $136.00!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> Why?



Took to long to try one out, or now has gas for something else ?
Cheers


----------



## JohnH

With those minimass attenuators, its clear from a number of posts that they are well made and well liked, doing a useful job at a good price.

But I'm curious about their tone when you attenuate more than few db. The circuit, in common with other Weber models, is essentially a wire-wound pot with the speaker motor partly bypassing it from input to output. From the circuit design, it looks like the tone should lose treble and bass significantly when you turn down to low volume. I was wondering if this effect is noticed in use?


----------



## scozz

JohnH said:


> With those minimass attenuators, its clear from a number of posts that they are well made and well liked, doing a useful job at a good price.
> 
> But I'm curious about their tone when you attenuate more than few db. The circuit, in common with other Weber models, is essentially a wire-wound pot with the speaker motor partly bypassing it from input to output. From the circuit design, it looks like the tone should lose treble and bass significantly when you turn down to low volume. I was wondering if this effect is noticed in use?


I’ve not noticed a drop in bottom end at low volumes but yes, the high end is affected. There’s a slight loss of high end at low volume. But there are two treble boost toggle switches on the MiniMass to restore that high end,....a 3db boost and a 6db boost.

I’m using my Weber MiniMass with my Jcm800 Studio, keep in mind, these are bright amps to begin with. So the treble is set very low. 

If I’m playing at very low volumes, I’ll either just increase the treble on the amp or, use the 3 dB treble boost to restore the lost high end.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

scozz said:


> I’ve not noticed a drop in bottom end at low volumes but yes, the high end is affected. There’s a slight loss of high end at low volume. But there are two treble boost toggle switches on the MiniMass to restore that high end,....a 3db boost and a 6db boost.
> 
> I’m using my Weber MiniMass with my Jcm800 Studio, keep in mind, these are bright amps to begin with. So the treble is set very low.
> 
> If I’m playing at very low volumes, I’ll either just increase the treble on the amp or, use the 3 dB treble boost to restore the lost high end.



I second this. There's some change as you lower the DB's, but nothing that can't be tweaked out using the amp controls.


----------



## Nkyrental

Not sure, I had one ordered for a couple of months, then they asked if I wanted to stay on the list, I said no. Sort of like the Honda system, make something really good but only sell a few at first, then bring them out in force. It has been months and I have lost my desire for now to get one. 
↑
First used SV20H showed up on local craigslist last week. $1,100. Looked to be in good condition. I think my GAS over this has faded, sorry Marshall.
Why?


----------



## JohnH

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> I second this. There's some change as you lower the DB's, but nothing that can't be tweaked out using the amp controls.



Makes sense! I reckon if you have a good piece of gear but it has a few quirks, you can usually work around them if they are understood. 

So in similar vien, based on the circuit, its looks like the Weber is best set up for use at 16 Ohms. Its options for 8 and 4 ohms are just by splicing fixed resistors across the input. So you might expect a further flattening of tone, and some overall further db reduction.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

As a follow-up to previous discussions regarding a cab to match the SV20H with (and I feel the cab and speakers are a HUGE part of the equation, no matter what the amp, and always should be included in any discussion regarding tone): I just got an EVH 212 cab to use with my SV20H. It has G12H-30 Anniversary speakers.
And from the hour or so I spent with it so far, it sounds very good. Like, exactly what I wanted.

I didn't like the high end and midrange grind of the RI G12M (which works great with my DSL100, though), and wanted something as clean and clear as my mid-80s G12T75s, but fuller in the mids (which I liked in the G12Ms), smoother in the top end and equally tight in the bottom end. Also, I never gelled with the honkiness (and weirdness) in the mids of the Vintage 30 (I've played countless cabs that have them), so I knew I didn't want that.

Well, so far, the cab still sounds pretty bright, as speakers aren't broken in yet, but it's already very balanced and smooth, big bold warm bottom end that's still tight enough for my needs. Also, the amp feels "gainier" than with either of my other cabs, while still retaining its dynamic response.

It'll see some action next week, as I have 4 gigs in as many days, including some on bigger stages where I'll be able to open up the amp quite a bit. But so far, so good. Super happy with the purchase, and I definitely can recommend it as a good match for the SV. Especially since it's not crazy expensive and seems to be pretty well built (I also like the removable casters). And, notwithstanding the differences in cab construction obviously, I can see why other cabs with Anni. G12H30s would work equally well with the amp.


----------



## Biff Maloy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> As a follow-up to previous discussions regarding a cab to match the SV20H with (and I feel the cab and speakers are a HUGE part of the equation, no matter what the amp, and always should be included in any discussion regarding tone): I just got an EVH 212 cab to use with my SV20H. It has G12H-30 Anniversary speakers.
> And from the hour or so I spent with it so far, it sounds very good. Like, exactly what I wanted.
> 
> I didn't like the high end and midrange grind of the RI G12M (which works great with my DSL100, though), and wanted something as clean and clear as my mid-80s G12T75s, but fuller in the mids (which I liked in the G12Ms), smoother in the top end and equally tight in the bottom end. Also, I never gelled with the honkiness (and weirdness) in the mids of the Vintage 30 (I've played countless cabs that have them), so I knew I didn't want that.
> 
> Well, so far, the cab still sounds pretty bright, as speakers aren't broken in yet, but it's already very balanced and smooth, big bold warm bottom end that's still tight enough for my needs. Also, the amp feels "gainier" than with either of my other cabs, while still retaining its dynamic response.
> 
> It'll see some action next week, as I have 4 gigs in as many days, including some on bigger stages where I'll be able to open up the amp quite a bit. But so far, so good. Super happy with the purchase, and I definitely can recommend it as a good match for the SV. Especially since it's not crazy expensive and seems to be pretty well built (I also like the removable casters). And, notwithstanding the differences in cab construction obviously, I can see why other cabs with Anni. G12H30s would work equally well with the amp.



That's good info to know. I have a 2061CX with anniversary g12h speakers. I have thought the same that they should be a good match.


----------



## soma1975

Hi All,

Just took delivery of my SV20H head and a quick question. 

What is the 'standard' config for jumping channels? 

I play with a Les Paul and a Strat but would like to sort of 'set it and forget it'.

Thanks.


----------



## Buzzard

Upper right to lower left


----------



## soma1975

Many thanks. Just waiting on a cab to arrive but in the meantime trying it through the WGS G12Q in my 5E3 (with an Iron Man II Mini attentuator). Sounds amazing!


----------



## soma1975

Had a proper play today and I couldn't be happier. The Iron Man 2 Mini Attenuator is a perfect fit for it - to the point where I'm probably going to offload my overdrives and just keep my boosts.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Buzzard said:


> Upper right to lower left


This is correct, though I find I prefer to jumper top left to lower right and plug in top right. Very minor difference but I’m picky. I’m also a fan of just the normal channel (no jumpers) on about 8 with the high channel volume on 10 (again, minor difference but it does have a noticeable effect to me. Will get you a fuzzier bass especially on the neck that sounds glorious on my LPstd


----------



## GenoVox

Longtime lurker... first time poster here 

Picked up a barely used SV20c a few months ago. It's not only the first Marshall I've had in over 20 years (used to gig with the 100w 2-channel JCM800), but it's the most pleased I've been with a piece of gear in a long, long time. Yes, it's very loud for its size (I will probably get an attenuator soon), but the tone is just magical... whether clean, crunchy or heavy – what a great amp

I've made a few quick demo clips... apologies for the homemade production values, and for the chatter in the beginning of each!





PS: Great thread!!


----------



## johan.b

Wellcome GenoVox
Yes, these amp truly deliver on their plexi- promise... as far as it's possible for a vintage styled amp to be a modem classic, I think these are..
Great sound..
J


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GenoVox said:


> Longtime lurker... first time poster here
> 
> Picked up a barely used SV20c a few months ago. It's not only the first Marshall I've had in over 20 years (used to gig with the 100w 2-channel JCM800), but it's the most pleased I've been with a piece of gear in a long, long time. Yes, it's very loud for its size (I will probably get an attenuator soon), but the tone is just magical... whether clean, crunchy or heavy – what a great amp
> 
> I've made a few quick demo clips... apologies for the homemade production values, and for the chatter in the beginning of each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Great thread!!



  
 To the forum, first post and with clips 
Love it new brother , please continue with your means of sharing!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

Put some tungsol EL34's its even better! oh your on the Gear Page I seen


----------



## GenoVox

Yeah, I've been definitely thinking about both Tungsols and a Greenback... I usually go through amps like water, but this new Marshall finally stopped me in my tracks. The dynamics and responsiveness are just insane too.

Been trying a bunch of different pedal options for solo boost & upping the gain... most recent is an MXR Classic OD that's been modded with an external switch to toggle between normal and the Zak Wylde pedal (the latter of which is what I've been using. Really helps put it over the top, and sounds pretty close to the amp itself... just turned up more.

Lotsa folks recommended the Naga Viper, so I grabbed one used... I can definitely see where all those old Sabbath and Priest tones come from! But I found it exceedingly noisy & it wasn't quite what I had in mind – cool pedal though.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the purchase ! Your clips sound damn good too.

Yes, it's a great amp, and agreed, even more than the tone itself (which is great), what is special with this amp is the feel. It's so responsive...
As for speakers, another great option is the G12H30 Anniversary. I use the EVH 212 cab with the SV20H, and it sounds really good. Less mid and top-end grind than the G12M, bigger bottom end, while being equally full in the mids. Definitely a strong contender.
For pedals, I really like any variation of the TubeScreamer for a mild boost, and any iteration of the Guvnor circuit (so Guvnor, Crunch Box, Angry Charlie) if you need more juice. Also, treble boosters work well if you want the 1st generation heavy metal vibe (70s Priest and Sabbath). But as most Marshalls do, the SV takes pedals very well.


----------



## soma1975

I'm also changing up my pedalboard... 

I have a custom dual pedal Bad Bob boost & Rangemaster Treble Booster pedal being built for me now for classic lead tones to go into an already cooking amp but still fancy having a straight up OD on the board too. Just sold my Snouse Black Box 2 and still have a Fuzz Face type. So maybe something to help bring it into JCM territory...


----------



## Buzzard

Why did you sell the snouse ,if I may ask?


----------



## GenoVox

WellBurnTheSky said:


> For pedals, I really like any variation of the TubeScreamer for a mild boost, and any iteration of the Guvnor circuit (so Guvnor, Crunch Box, Angry Charlie) if you need more juice. Also, treble boosters work well if you want the 1st generation heavy metal vibe (70s Priest and Sabbath). But as most Marshalls do, the SV takes pedals very well.


I tried my favorite TS variant (Green Rhino mk4) with it... liked it alot – almost TOO smooth though, if ya know what I mean. This is what I was using in my 1st video.

Tried my Timmy-type (both Dano Transp. OD and Calin Blue Sky)... those were good too, but not as much grind/edge to the boosted tone. This is what I used in my 2nd video.

As I said earlier... tried a Naga Viper and can definitely see where folks would love it – not quite for my needs though, and mighty noisy IMHO

Also tried 2 of my favorites... SL Drive and my 80s RAT – both were pretty killer through the SV20, but heavier and more OTT than my needs right now

Currently pretty happy with the Wylde modded MXR Custom OD - have been thinking about maybe a Barber GC too


----------



## soma1975

Buzzard said:


> Why did you sell the snouse ,if I may ask?



Great pedal but it felt a bit redundant going into the SV20. Everything best about the pedal the amp was already doing, and the boost options in the pro mod version I had were covered by the treble booster/Bab bob pedal I have coming. 

Now thinking about the Revival Drive compact...


----------



## scozz

GenoVox said:


> Been trying a bunch of different pedal options for solo boost & upping the gain... most recent is an MXR Classic OD that's been modded with an external switch to toggle between normal and the Zak Wylde pedal (the latter of which is what I've been using. Really helps put it over the top, and sounds pretty close to the amp itself... just turned up more.



Maxon od9 is a great pedal to use for any kind of boost with these amps. I've been using mine for exactly that, clean boost or sometimes I'll add a bit of Drive to thicken it up a bit, works great! I'm using it with my Jcm800 Studio.


Maxon makes some great pedals.


Oh, and welcome to The Marshall Forum @GenoVox,....lots of great guys here, (and gals), with a plethora of information!


----------



## SlyStrat

My SV with Barber Direct Drive Compact and R Weaver Violet Vibe give me the best TONE I've ever had.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

GenoVox said:


> I tried my favorite TS variant (Green Rhino mk4) with it... liked it alot – almost TOO smooth though, if ya know what I mean. This is what I was using in my 1st video.
> 
> Tried my Timmy-type (both Dano Transp. OD and Calin Blue Sky)... those were good too, but not as much grind/edge to the boosted tone. This is what I used in my 2nd video.
> 
> As I said earlier... tried a Naga Viper and can definitely see where folks would love it – not quite for my needs though, and mighty noisy IMHO
> 
> Also tried 2 of my favorites... SL Drive and my 80s RAT – both were pretty killer through the SV20, but heavier and more OTT than my needs right now
> 
> Currently pretty happy with the Wylde modded MXR Custom OD - have been thinking about maybe a Barber GC too


Yeah, the TS is smooth, which I personally like, though any SD-1 variant (which the Zakk is) is gnarlier and edgier, which some prefer.
And regarding the RAT and SL Drive, that's how I use the Guvnor: choosing either the TS or the Guvnor gets me a choice of 70s gain or 80s OTT gain.



scozz said:


> Maxon od9 is a great pedal to use for any kind of boost with these amps. I've been using mine for exactly that, clean boost or sometimes I'll add a bit of Drive to thicken it up a bit, works great! I'm using it with my Jcm800 Studio.


Yeah, my favorite TS is the OD9, I have two of these actually (one of which is on my live board). I've put it again pretty much any OD under the sun, and none ever managed to knock it off the board so far. It's by far my favorite for boosting a Marshall (used it with both the DSL and the SV, sounds great with both).


----------



## ken361

Soul Food works great aslo


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> I think that's the reason for 10inch speakers in the combos. Less cone, less air movement, less spl. In 5 watt mode with a single openback 10, it'll be like pushing a fender champ.. loud but not unreasonable in a house ..J



I’ll tell you what, I thought Marshall made a mistake putting 10” speakers in the 800 Studio and the plexi Studio combos. 

But lately having the opportunity to hear them more, they seem to do the job quite well! I might say very well!!

I still think these combos would be preferred, with 12” speakers rather than 10” speakers, to most folks.


----------



## assaf110

Stacking a blues breaker type (POT in my case) into a Klon (ceriatone centura) , or the klon by it’s own, sounds great & gives a lot of flexibility.


----------



## BluesForDan

GenoVox - your videos have done nothing at all to quell my raging GAS for one of these amps. I've been forbidding myself to go to my local GC for fear of finding the SV20C has been sold or I'll end up doing something I regret like trading my avatar towards it. The guitar I ended up buying (2019 SG Standard) because I went in to try amps (when I discovered this one) has my current debt level not really maxed out but higher than I usually prefer it, so it might be close to a year more or less before I can get one of these. Hopefully Marshall is still making them and doesn't do anything stupid like discontinuing them.


----------



## Capriccio

Has anyone removed the bright cap? if it's possible of course


----------



## buddy7168

Capriccio said:


> Has anyone removed the bright cap? if it's possible of course



I was wondering this as well!


----------



## ken361

me messing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> me messing



Sounds great brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great brother!
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks bro


----------



## ultra88

johan.b said:


> .. just an interesting little observation... the panel window on the sv20h is exactly the same size as the panel window on my 50 watt plexi clone... so if someone wanted to, I'm sure they could fit the chassis into a bigger headbox. .. or the other way around...it estetic call for it, that is..
> J


Its just a shade smaller, about a 1/4 " on each side but its easily compensated with a black piece of trim. I just did the exact thing you're talking about. Put it in a bigger plexi headbox. Matches my 4x12 cab way better. Sounds killer. Still have to put the smaller Marshall name plate on. Holes dont line up cause it had the bigger name plate so im having a new front front panel made. This was all an experiment as I had the empty large box and figured if I messed it up so what. Another thing that different is the depth of the chassis. It sticks out the back about a half inch so now that I know what all needs to be done Im having a whole new head box built with a 9 inch depth, 29'' wide and the front plate cut out of 15 1/2'' and it will all be a perfect fit and look just like its bigger brother only way lighter. This amp is killer and so much more user friendly in the 20 watt version. Running through the Boss Waza was the icing on the cake. Its the best of both worlds now. That Plexi sound at ANY volume with no tone coloring and the Waza has a built in 100 watt power amp so this set up has all the power you would ever need.


----------



## Kookaburra

delete


----------



## Kookaburra

ken361 said:


> me messing




Was that straight in?


----------



## ken361

Kookaburra said:


> Was that straight in?


yes


----------



## Kookaburra

ken361 said:


> yes



Cool, it sounded really good. The chord work you did is what I like to hear in terms of how the crunch will work for me. Thanks!


----------



## BluesForDan

ultra88 said:


> View attachment 61039
> 
> 
> View attachment 61039
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a shade smaller, about a 1/4 " on each side but its easily compensated with a black piece of trim. I just did the exact thing you're talking about. Put it in a bigger plexi headbox. Matches my 4x12 cab way better. Sounds killer. Still have to put the smaller Marshall name plate on. Holes dont line up cause it had the bigger name plate so im having a new front front panel made. This was all an experiment as I had the empty large box and figured if I messed it up so what. Another thing that different is the depth of the chassis. It sticks out the back about a half inch so now that I know what all needs to be done Im having a whole new head box built with a 9 inch depth, 29'' wide and the front plate cut out of 15 1/2'' and it will all be a perfect fit and look just like its bigger brother only way lighter. This amp is killer and so much more user friendly in the 20 watt version. Running through the Boss Waza was the icing on the cake. Its the best of both worlds now. That Plexi sound at ANY volume with no tone coloring and the Waza has a built in 100 watt power amp so this set up has all the power you would ever need.



definitely post some pictures (and clips ) when you're done. I like the cut of your gib. I'm contemplating getting the combo for now with the idea that someday down the road doing just what you are doing. For now I'm moving into what will almost assuredly be smaller quarters and a half stack might not be in the cards for a while.


----------



## BluesForDan

played with fire today, went to GC to play that SV20C again. Did a lot of input changing and knob turning. I need to bring a short jumper cable to link the two volumes.

then it dawned on me. If I use this chassis in a headbox, the labels on everything will be upside down, won't it?


----------



## Madfinger

Is the SV20H cab the same size as the SV20combo. Meaning can you put the SV20C on top of the SV20H cab to make a midi stack?


----------



## ken361

BluesForDan said:


> played with fire today, went to GC to play that SV20C again. Did a lot of input changing and knob turning. I need to bring a short jumper cable to link the two volumes.
> 
> then it dawned on me. If I use this chassis in a headbox, the labels on everything will be upside down, won't it?


I have one I didnt compare the knobs but i did figure out early the inputs to plug the guitar in input 1 is the far top right and the head is top left


----------



## ken361

Madfinger said:


> Is the SV20H cab the same size as the SV20combo. Meaning can you put the SV20C on top of the SV20H cab to make a midi stack?


yes it works I plugged into my mini Jubilee cab at the same time it sounded great


----------



## Madfinger

ken361 said:


> yes it works I plugged into my mini Jubilee cab at the same time it sounded great


Cool! Now that could lead to a major rabit hole of speaker combinations chasing a signature tone.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Madfinger said:


> Cool! Now that could lead to a major rabit hole of speaker combinations chasing a signature tone.


Well, speakers are a MAJOR component of tone, and one that is often overlooked actually. To a point that to me it is every bit as important as the amp itself. And cab construction plays quite a role in the way a given speaker sounds, too.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

ken361 said:


> yes it works I plugged into my mini Jubilee cab at the same time it sounded great


No, the speakers are the same celestion, but the combo is 10” and the cab is 12”.

Yes, you can absolutely get a head and a 1-12 as an alternative to the combo. That’s my preference these days on anything but Vox or fender.


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> And cab construction plays quite a role in the way a given speaker sounds, too.


Yeah, I’m not a big proponent of cab construction and materials having a negative effect on tone, to me it just seems slightly different. One may or may not like the tone of one or the other. Here’s an example,....

I’ve got two 1-12 cabs, one quality cab made from birch,...and the other an inexpensive one made with MDF. 

I tested both with the same speaker, a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback. I also recorded clips from both for reference. 

The birch cab sounded great, thick, rich, throaty,....a very nice tone. 

The inexpensive MDF cab also had those qualities but it also has a smoother high end that rang out. Slightly crisper and sizzling. 

Both sounded great, imo but the cheap MDF cab overall sounded slightly better to me. 

So I play my Jcm800 Studio thru my inexpensive MDF cab loaded with the before mentioned 1-12 Creamback. 

Just my opinion, with my ears!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, whatever works, works. I'm done gear has to be expensive to sound good, especially these days.

Yet I've moved a pair of my mid-80s G12T75s from my '80 1960B cab to my Palmer 2x12 (which is MDF), and the very same speakers did sound different in the Palmer. Mostly, not as lively and chunky. Not a night-and-day difference for sure, but there definitely was one (though going from a 4x12 to a 2x12 does make a difference too).

Also played and gigged several V30 cabs over the years, and there was a certain oversized 2x12 cab with V30s that sounded super woofy and muddy, definitely not as good as the lowly Framus 2x12 I A/Bed it with. Same MIC V30s too. The Framus was just quite a bit tighter.

Anyway I stand by my opinion that speakers are a MAJOR part of the tone equation, and one that is often overlooked. In my experience, they're almost as important as the amp.


----------



## Lizzardking308

Might have missed this, but has anyone given thought to replacing the plastic front panel with a real plexi panel? Love how the amp sounds just not in love with the clear plastic over plastic panel.


----------



## tce63

Lizzardking308 said:


> Might have missed this, but has anyone given thought to replacing the plastic front panel with a real plexi panel? Love how the amp sounds just not in love with the clear plastic over plastic panel.



No I havent, But  to the forum, a great place


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lizzardking308 said:


> Might have missed this, but has anyone given thought to replacing the plastic front panel with a real plexi panel? Love how the amp sounds just not in love with the clear plastic over plastic panel.


 
To the forum you will find a great many members with similar interests, and many knowledgeable members who will always answer your questions, and help out in any way they can!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Anyway I stand by my opinion that speakers are a MAJOR part of the tone equation, and one that is often overlooked. In my experience, they're almost as important as the amp.


Agreed @WellBurnTheSky, speakers are to amps, what pickups are to guitars imo. They have the final say in how an amp sounds, just like pickups do for guitars.

Of course everything has an impact on tone, but some things are so minuscule in affecting said tone, that I don’t concern myself with them too much.

I was referring to what a cabinet is made from, ie; solid wood, plywood, MDF, etc. To me these materials are not nearly as crucial as the speakers.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Not as crucial as the speaker itself, agreed, but...it's more a matter of finding the right cab for the right speaker for the right amp.
Just as pickups don't work in a vacuum (which makes discussions about them almost irrelevant, as a given pickup can and will sound massively different depending on the guitar), and can be affected by many factors (such as wiring, cap values, pot values), speakers don't either. And a given speaker will sound different in different cabs.
And it's all a matter of matching gear to your expectations, what you want to hear, how you dial things, etc.
And material, cab geometry, wiring, even hardware, will affect how the speaker sounds and reacts.
The only "objective" comparison we can make are based on quality, how well it is finished, how good hardware is, and so on.
The rest is mostly a matter of perspective, and affected by lots of variables.


----------



## Lizzardking308

So the spacing is different than my 1975 SL so likely going to need to go custom route. Mojotone seems to make custom faceplates so I'm going to see what they can do unless someone else already figured this out? I'll report back as if anyone else is interested maybe we can do a group buy. Love the amp, that minor detail just drives me nuts...


----------



## ultra88

ultra88 said:


> View attachment 61039
> 
> 
> View attachment 61039
> 
> 
> 
> Its just a shade smaller, about a 1/4 " on each side but its easily compensated with a black piece of trim. I just did the exact thing you're talking about. Put it in a bigger plexi headbox. Matches my 4x12 cab way better. Sounds killer. Still have to put the smaller Marshall name plate on. Holes dont line up cause it had the bigger name plate so im having a new front front panel made. This was all an experiment as I had the empty large box and figured if I messed it up so what. Another thing that different is the depth of the chassis. It sticks out the back about a half inch so now that I know what all needs to be done Im having a whole new head box built with a 9 inch depth, 29'' wide and the front plate cut out of 15 1/2'' and it will all be a perfect fit and look just like its bigger brother only way lighter. This amp is killer and so much more user friendly in the 20 watt version. Running through the Boss Waza was the icing on the cake. Its the best of both worlds now. That Plexi sound at ANY volume with no tone coloring and the Waza has a built in 100 watt power amp so this set up has all the power you would ever need.


----------



## ultra88

So I took the SV20H Vintage and had a whole new full size head box made, full size Plexi box now. Goes way better with the 4x12 cab. Chassis and everything fit like a dream. Im loving this amp more and more !
*Marshall SV20H MkII Studio Vintage*


----------



## Lizzardking308

ultra88 said:


> So I took the SV20H Vintage and had a whole new full size head box made, full size Plexi box now. Goes way better with the 4x12 cab. Chassis and everything fit like a dream. Im loving this amp more and more !
> *Marshall SV20H MkII Studio Vintage*



Who did the work for you? Thanks!


----------



## ultra88

https://guitarcabinetsdirect.com/ They built the box, I mounted the chassis and logo....


----------



## tce63

ultra88 said:


> View attachment 61602



That looks just great.

Cheers


----------



## Lizzardking308

ultra88 said:


> https://guitarcabinetsdirect.com/ They built the box, I mounted the chassis and logo....



Any interest in changing the faceplate to a plexi version?


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Yeah, I’m not a big proponent of cab construction and materials having a negative effect on tone, to me it just seems slightly different. One may or may not like the tone of one or the other. Here’s an example,....
> 
> I’ve got two 1-12 cabs, one quality cab made from birch,...and the other an inexpensive one made with MDF.
> 
> I tested both with the same speaker, a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback. I also recorded clips from both for reference.
> 
> The birch cab sounded great, thick, rich, throaty,....a very nice tone.
> 
> The inexpensive MDF cab also had those qualities but it also has a smoother high end that rang out. Slightly crisper and sizzling.
> 
> Both sounded great, imo but the cheap MDF cab overall sounded slightly better to me.
> 
> So I play my Jcm800 Studio thru my inexpensive MDF cab loaded with the before mentioned 1-12 Creamback.
> 
> Just my opinion, with my ears!


I made a similar conclusion, I built a 1936 sized 2x12 all birch ply and found it ever so boxy sounding so I replaced the back panel with MDF and the boxy went away, sounds so much better. I feel like the MDF absorbs or cuts something from the frequencies that my ear didn't like.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> I made a similar conclusion, I built a 1936 sized 2x12 all birch ply and found it ever so boxy sounding so I replaced the back panel with MDF and the boxy went away, sounds so much better. I feel like the MDF absorbs or cuts something from the frequencies that my ear didn't like.


Yeah, that's what always amused me with the corksniffer "boutique" cab thing: take for instance the 4x12 from a pretty well-known boutique company, that's supposed to be a 1:1 repro of vintage Marshall cabs...but with all-plywood construction. They ended up putting some foam on the back to tame resonance.
I'm totally convinced that Marshall has reasons to use a MDF back that have more to do with how it sounds than with cost-cutting.
But hey, in this day and age, Marshall is seen as "bland" in guitar circles, and whatever "boutique" (did I mention I hate the word and pretty much all it stands for ?) is perceived as necessarily better.

Recently had quite a laugh with some guys being incredulous of how well Nuno Bettencourt sounds with a RAT into a good old DSL100 (which has been his setup for a decade or so), they were amazed at his (perfectly normal if you know the amp) settings, and wouldn't believe a DSL could sound THAT good, as if he was playing some Gorilla amp and it took some godlike ability to actually sound good with it...

With that said, again, the best match I found for my SV20H is the EVH 212 cab I recently bought, it sounds killer. Don't really care about construction and whatnot, I just know I sounds good and works well with the amp.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Nkyrental said:


> Not sure, I had one ordered for a couple of months, then they asked if I wanted to stay on the list, I said no. Sort of like the Honda system, make something really good but only sell a few at first, then bring them out in force. It has been months and I have lost my desire for now to get one.
> ↑
> First used SV20H showed up on local craigslist last week. $1,100. Looked to be in good condition. I think my GAS over this has faded, sorry Marshall.
> Why?


I'm going on almost 4 months waiting for mine to be delivered, the GAS was never strong on this I just wanted one to try, I still think it will be too loud for me any way, but there isn't anything else I'm GAS'ing for so I will continue to wait for this.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

pedecamp said:


> I'm going on almost 4 months waiting for mine to be delivered, the GAS was never strong on this I just wanted one to try, I still think it will be too loud for me any way, but there isn't anything else I'm GAS'ing for so I will continue to wait for this.



Pull the string on a Weber Mini Mass to go along with it. I'm absolutely in love with this amp and the Weber Mini Mass made it possible.


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Pull the string on a Weber Mini Mass to go along with it. I'm absolutely in love with this amp and the Weber Mini Mass made it possible.



I also run mine with a Weber Mini Mass, works great


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I made a similar conclusion, I built a 1936 sized 2x12 all birch ply and found it ever so boxy sounding so I replaced the back panel with MDF and the boxy went away, sounds so much better. I feel like the MDF absorbs or cuts something from the frequencies that my ear didn't like.


I read that MDF is used extensively in high quality hi-fi speakers,....the reason they say is that it doesn’t color the music in any way. 

It’s a completely neutral material that doesn’t add or subtract from the way the music is intended to sound. Soooo there’s that!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> I read that MDF is used extensively in high quality hi-fi speakers,....the reason they say is that it doesn’t color the music in any way.
> 
> It’s a completely neutral material that doesn’t add or subtract from the way the music is intended to sound. Soooo there’s that!


It's also used in pretty much every pro PA enclosures. Most studio speakers too. For the same reasons obviously


----------



## Buzzard

I've also read that,that woody sound that everyone loves is related to the real woods that are used in the vintage marshall cabs.


----------



## G the wildman

SlyStrat said:


> Got the 1x12 cab today and liking the V-Type speaker so far.
> I love this amp.


You still liking it sly. Can it sound good played quietly.


G


----------



## ultra88

Lizzardking308 said:


> Any interest in changing the faceplate to a plexi version?


Not sure what you mean? Are you talking about the front baffle where the Logo is?


----------



## Lizzardking308

ultra88 said:


> Not sure what you mean? Are you talking about the front baffle where the Logo is?



I mean the plexi colored panel that has the clear plastic over the gold colored backing.


----------



## scozz

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Pull the string on a Weber Mini Mass to go along with it. I'm absolutely in love with this amp and the Weber Mini Mass made it possible.





tce63 said:


> I also run mine with a Weber Mini Mass, works great


Me three,....except I’m using it with a different amp.

I started reading the Weber MiniMass reviews *after* I bought one. Reviews from all over the place,...and I could not find one negative review, not one!

I can’t say enough good things about this piece of equipment! And for only $136, it simply can’t be beat when you considered the price.


----------



## G the wildman

Guys,

I am a bit confusedis the new Vintage studio head too loud to enjoy in a small room. Or just too loud for neighbours. I do have houses to the left and right of me but they are not attached.

G


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

My guess is, it's primarily designed as a studio (hence the name ) and stage amp, for people who want the "cranked plexi" tone at a volume that's more manageable that the 50 and 100w versions. Which it does brilliantly.
I don't think it ever was designed as a bedroom amp. The 1w anniversary range definitely was. But a 20-watter is usually perfect for stage use these days and just fine for a studio that has an iso booth, and way too much for anyone who wants tv/conversation volume anyway.


----------



## G the wildman

Shame. Maybe the silver Jubilee head will be better for me.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Any MV amp will be better in that respect (or get an attenuator). Though another issue is, speakers don't really sound like they're supposed to if you play super low, they need to move some air.
Tbh, if I want to plug into my tube amps and not go beyond tv volume, I use my Two Notes Captor into the audio interface and load some IR in the computer. To me it sounds and reacts much better than playing the amp and cab super low.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a bit confusedis the new Vintage studio head too loud to enjoy in a small room. Or just too loud for neighbours. I do have houses to the left and right of me but they are not attached.
> 
> G



I use my SV20H at home, but i got me an Weber Mini Mass 50 that works great 136$, no problem to run the amp in bedroom volumes

https://www.tedweber.com/minimass

https://tgt11.com/product.html/weber-minimass-50w

https://www.infamousmusician.com/weber-minimass-50w-attenuatorload-box-review/


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Gah, Banzai Music. Never again. Each and every order I placed with them took AGES to be processed and sent (worst was 3 weeks, for items that were all in stock according to the website), with little to no communication. Only good experience I had with them was when an EL34 I ordered in a matched set came in shattered, they were pretty fast in replacing it.
But the three other times were godawful.
Better order from anyone else.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Gah, Banzai Music. Never again. Each and every order I placed with them took AGES to be processed and sent (worst was 3 weeks, for items that were all in stock according to the website), with little to no communication. Only good experience I had with them was when an EL34 I ordered in a matched set came in shattered, they were pretty fast in replacing it.
> But the three other times were godawful.
> Better order from anyone else.



I newer shopped from them but they are one of the few in EU that sells them, thanks for info, I replaced the link


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Shame. Maybe the silver Jubilee head will be better for me.


Also the SC20 is an option for you G. I’m strictly an at home player and I use my SC20 all the time now. I used it for months before I even bought my MiniMass.

Of course the MiniMass has really opened up this amp and the tones I’m getting now are incredible!

Here’s a couple of pics of the settings I’m using on both SC20 and MiniMass. You can see I’m well into the sweet spot of a tube amp without peeling the paint off the walls!

As you can see, with this setting, I’m playing the amp past 8 at home in a 13x14 size room, (MiniMass on about 20%).


----------



## G the wildman

scozz said:


> Also the SC20 is an option for you G. I’m strictly an at home player and I use my SC20 all the time now. I used it for months before I even bought my MiniMass.
> 
> Of course the MiniMass has really opened up this amp and the tones I’m getting now are incredible!
> 
> Here’s a couple of pics of the settings I’m using on both SC20 and MiniMass. You can see I’m well into the sweet spot of a tube amp without peeling the paint off the walls!
> 
> As you can see, with this setting, I’m playing the amp past 8 at home in a 13x14 size room, (MiniMass on about 20%).


----------



## G the wildman

Wow that is impressive. Do you have a 1x12 speaker?


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Wow that is impressive. Do you have a 1x12 speaker?


Yes, G12M-65 Creamback in this 1-12 cab,.....I don’t like to boast but this combination sounds killer!!


----------



## assaf110

Lizzardking308 said:


> Any interest in changing the faceplate to a plexi version?


I do. The plastic cover partly separated from the backing and it's driving me nuts


----------



## Lizzardking308

assaf110 said:


> I do. The plastic cover partly separated from the backing and it's driving me nuts


Same and I think it's going to be a common issue. Can you direct message me and I can bring you up to speed with what I found out?


----------



## SlyStrat

G the wildman said:


> You still liking it sly. Can it sound good played quietly.
> 
> G



I love my SV.
The 10" combo speaker is lower volume than the 12". (I have the combo too). The low power sounds good but its not a real low volume.
I use a Barber Direct Drive Compact most of the time. It sounds very close to the amp cranked alone. It helps control my volume and distortion.


----------



## Sacalait

After 3 months with my SV20 I'm happy to say I'm still in love with the little beast. It's been my main amp for gigging (I'd been using a Vox AC15 mostly as well as an Orange Tiny Terror, Marshall JVM205, and a Mesa 525- all tube amps). I play in mostly cover bands and found it versatile enough to use. The cleans are nice and going from clean to Marshall growl with the volume knob on the guitar is pretty sweet man! While I never owned one of the old non-master volume Plexis, I believe it works similarly with the volume knob. The difference in volume between about 3 and 10 isn't much! It just compresses more as it overdrives. So that's good enough for me to believe it "acts" like the old amps. 

I guess if I had to mildly "complain" about something is the slight lack of "girth" compared to my JVM. I believe it's a power/headroom thing (more power allows more bass response). My JVM seems to sound a little "bigger" at about the same volume. However, I don't ever perceive it as a real-world issue for me because I'm not playing next to a cat with a JVM. 

I use it in the studio too and I'm digging the results! 

So for you cats still waiting to get one I'd say if you want that old-school Marshall vibe and understand that doesn't mean gain for days, you'll appreciate this amp. 

This is a clip of a demo I did in my studio. I'm using the SV20 on all the guitar parts:


----------



## G the wildman

I have the JVM and play at home, apart from going to a practice group each week.

Is there any benefit in me owning both?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Very different amp. In tone, but mostly in feel.
I've been gigging with DSL100s for 6-7 years (so, much closer to the JVM), and been using the SV ever since I got it in late April (already did 20-ish gigs with it).
Saying that the SV is much more dynamic, uncompressed and touch-sensitive is an understatement. I can do a whole gig (effects notwithstanding, can't do the U2 thing without a delay obviously) with only the SV and an OCD or a TubeScreamer (I currently have both on my board, swapped the Guvnor for an OCD) and my HSS Strat. You go from clean (edge of breakup actually) to full-on crunch by just using your pickup selector, volume pot and varying pick attack. The DSL was pretty touch-sensitive and cleaned up pretty well, but nowhere near as beautifully as the SV. Which means, it's a kind of amp that requires you to up your game and REALLY control your pick attack and work the controls of your guitar. But in turn, I feel it makes me a better player.

So yeah, definitely a different amp, and having both the modern, very gainy and compressed JVM and the vintage sounding and feeling SV makes complete sense. Granted, both Marshalls, and both have THAT crunch and roar, but quite different animals.
And if you get a SV, get either a volume box (it works for me, YMMV) or an attenuator if you want to use it at home, you won't get the whole "Plexi" experience without one of those. But it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Capriccio

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Very different amp. In tone, but mostly in feel.
> I've been gigging with DSL100s for 6-7 years (so, much closer to the JVM), and been using the SV ever since I got it in late April (already did 20-ish gigs with it).
> Saying that the SV is much more dynamic, uncompressed and touch-sensitive is an understatement. I can do a whole gig (effects notwithstanding, can't do the U2 thing without a delay obviously) with only the SV and an OCD or a TubeScreamer (I currently have both on my board, swapped the Guvnor for an OCD) and my HSS Strat. You go from clean (edge of breakup actually) to full-on crunch by just using your pickup selector, volume pot and varying pick attack. The DSL was pretty touch-sensitive and cleaned up pretty well, but nowhere near as beautifully as the SV. Which means, it's a kind of amp that requires you to up your game and REALLY control your pick attack and work the controls of your guitar. But in turn, I feel it makes me a better player.
> 
> So yeah, definitely a different amp, and having both the modern, very gainy and compressed JVM and the vintage sounding and feeling SV makes complete sense. Granted, both Marshalls, and both have THAT crunch and roar, but quite different animals.
> And if you get a SV, get either a volume box (it works for me, YMMV) or an attenuator if you want to use it at home, you won't get the whole "Plexi" experience without one of those. But it's definitely worth it.



It's incredible, i still can't believe, my SV it 's arrived a few days ago, and i bought also a volume pot, little black box with a passive pot inside,cause it was really cheap, and
I already knew that SV would be very loud without an attenuator at home, but honestly I didn't think that a cheap volume pot in the send return would work without degrading the sound, after years spent looking for the right and expansive attenuator.
And instead ,with a lot of incredulity and amazement.....it works good!!
only thing that gets lost is a bit of gain really a bit, but to me it's good because I need it slightly cleaner. So has anyone had the same experience?
I absolutely don't want to say that an expensive attenuator (OX for example) doesn't work better, but it's always still a compromise.


----------



## tce63

Capriccio said:


> It's incredible, i still can't believe, my SV it 's arrived a few days ago, and i bought also a volume pot, little black box with a passive pot inside,cause it was really cheap, and
> I already knew that SV would be very loud without an attenuator at home, but honestly I didn't think that a cheap volume pot in the send return would work without degrading the sound, after years spent looking for the right and expansive attenuator.
> And instead ,with a lot of incredulity and amazement.....it works good!!
> only thing that gets lost is a bit of gain really a bit, but to me it's good because I need it slightly cleaner. So has anyone had the same experience?
> I absolutely don't want to say that an expensive attenuator (OX for example) doesn't work better, but it's always still a compromise.



I used the little black box at first, then i got a tips from @scozz about the Weber Mini Mass attenuator for 136$ , so i got one, and the Mini Mass is great, to keep the sound in bedroom volume you just put in the +3 db Treeble boost and it sound as good as when not attenuated


----------



## Capriccio

tce63 said:


> I used the little black box at first, then i got a tips from @scozz about the Weber Mini Mass attenuator for 136$ , so i got one, and the Mini Mass is great, to keep the sound in bedroom volume you just put in the +3 db Treeble boost and it sound as good as when not attenuated



And how did you feel ,and what you think about ,with little black box in send return, ?? (same as mine)
Thanks for advice of mini web mass, yes it doesn't cost too much.


----------



## tce63

Capriccio said:


> And how did you feel ,and what you think about ,with little black box in send return, ?? (same as mine)
> Thanks for advice of mini web mass, yes it doesn't cost too much.



With the Black Box i lost a bit of compression and some gain, and I wasn´t that found of that, I like to manage that with my volume knob of the guitar.

The Weber mini mass is so good so I bring it to smaller gigs, and nobody complains of the sound, but thats me......


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I used the little black box at first, then i got a tips from @scozz about the Weber Mini Mass attenuator for 136$ , so i got one, and the Mini Mass is great, to keep the sound in bedroom volume you just put in the +3 db Treeble boost and it sound as good as when not attenuated


Yup, I’m still amazed at how well the MiniMass works! I can’t say enough good things about this piece of equipment @Capriccio. 

Also they’re hand made right here in the USA, one at a time as the orders come in. 

I also used a little black box but truthfully that can’t compare to the Weber miniMass!

Best part,.....it’s only $136 USD!!

https://www.tedweber.com/minimass


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tce63 said:


> With the Black Box i lost a bit of compression and some gain, and I wasn´t that found of that, I like to manage that with my volume knob of the guitar.


I guess the reason why using a volume box works for me is, I don't like the amp to be completely dimed, contrary to most, to me the sweet spot lies at 6-8 on both volumes (as the amp gets too fuzzy and muddy for my taste beyond that). So I'm fine with losing some gain and compression, since I'm boosting the amp beyond that anyway (which does ofc add back some gain and compression). Plus it allows me to get a tad more clarity from effects in the loop, which I need.
But I totally get why some would prefer the amp dimed, especially the straight-into-the-amp crowd. And then the attenuator completely makes sense.
Definitely going to get a MiniMass at some point, but tbh, right now I'm 100% satisfied with how the amp sounds and behaves with my current setup, so it isn't on top of the shopping list


----------



## Capriccio

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I guess the reason why using a volume box works for me is, I don't like the amp to be completely dimed, contrary to most, to me the sweet spot lies at 6-8 on both volumes (as the amp gets too fuzzy and muddy for my taste beyond that). So I'm fine with losing some gain and compression, since I'm boosting the amp beyond that anyway (which does ofc add back some gain and compression). Plus it allows me to get a tad more clarity from effects in the loop, which I need.
> But I totally get why some would prefer the amp dimed, especially the straight-into-the-amp crowd. And then the attenuator completely makes sense.
> Definitely going to get a MiniMass at some point, but tbh, right now I'm 100% satisfied with how the amp sounds and behaves with my current setup, so it isn't on top of the shopping list



The same for me...but I'd like to try the mini mass, i think we need 50w model, we'll see. thanks


----------



## G the wildman

Don't seem to have the mini mass in the UK but Bugera appear to make a cheap attenuator.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Don't seem to have the mini mass in the UK but Bugera appear to make a cheap attenuator.



This one is in Sweden

https://tgt11.com/product.html/weber-minimass-50w

But I think you can order direct from https://www.tedweber.com/minimass


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

This one from the Netherlands:

https://www.pedalsandparts.com/en/minimass-50w.html


----------



## Capriccio

thanks for advices about attenuator but i don't want go off topic, so i just want to say that even with a cheap volume knob in send return, the SV still got that incredible sound, and about the high treble channel noise , it s the same we have in the slp 1959, (and again with the volume knob i solved this problem)...the dinamics of this amp is really incredible, but i think you already know it. At today i still thinking that the YJM 100 got the best tone, but really heavy big and fragile.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Capriccio said:


> It's incredible, i still can't believe, my SV it 's arrived a few days ago, and i bought also a volume pot, little black box with a passive pot inside,cause it was really cheap, and
> I already knew that SV would be very loud without an attenuator at home, but honestly I didn't think that a cheap volume pot in the send return would work without degrading the sound, after years spent looking for the right and expansive attenuator.
> And instead ,with a lot of incredulity and amazement.....it works good!!
> only thing that gets lost is a bit of gain really a bit, but to me it's good because I need it slightly cleaner. So has anyone had the same experience?
> I absolutely don't want to say that an expensive attenuator (OX for example) doesn't work better, but it's always still a compromise.



I figure if the fx loop is anything like the Origin series, its pre phase inverter, as is the master on the origin, so by using a volume box in the loop it's a bit like having the same thing as a pre pi master vol...
It's just external...


----------



## Capriccio

@Jason Fieldhouseespk 
that's exactly what I asked myself!!!, at what point in the signal the fx loop acted.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

Capriccio said:


> @Jason Fieldhouseespk
> that's exactly what I asked myself!!!, at what point in the signal the fx loop acted.



Well, is there a schematic around somewhere? I might be able to spot it?


----------



## soma1975

I'm using mine with a Tone King Iron Man II Mini and it is brilliant. Although more than the Weber.


----------



## Jason Fieldhouseespk

I've had a look, yeah, the fx loop, the button for it, and the DI are located onto a small pcb of there own with some white and blue leads flying over to the top of the main pcb, right before going into V3, the phase inverter.... its actually closer to the PI than in the Origin, and closer to where the master V is in the origin it seems....
So having it there is not a million miles away from having a MV...


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I guess the reason why using a volume box works for me is, I don't like the amp to be completely dimed, contrary to most, to me the sweet spot lies at 6-8 on both volumes


I agree with this, I don't like, or have the need, to dime my SC20, not because it gets fuzzy or anything because it doesn't, I just don't need to dime it. I've got the MV set at 8, (Preamp volume to taste depending how much gain I want), pretty much all the time now because of the MiniMass.,.....


----------



## KelvinS1965

tce63 said:


> The Weber mini mass is so good so I bring it to smaller gigs, and nobody complains of the sound, but thats me......



I just noticed that you are using the Weber now: I guess you prefer it to the Palmer? I'm still using the Palmer myself, but it's marginal for use at home unless everyone else is out. Works fine for rehearsals and gigs though.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> The Weber mini mass is so good so I bring it to smaller gigs, and nobody complains of the sound, but thats me......


Great post @tce63,.....wow that’s a great endorsement buddy!



(Nobody complains because they can’t hear any difference!)


----------



## ultra88

Lizzardking308 said:


> I mean the plexi colored panel that has the clear plastic over the gold colored backing.


It has it already.


----------



## tce63

KelvinS1965 said:


> I just noticed that you are using the Weber now: I guess you prefer it to the Palmer? I'm still using the Palmer myself, but it's marginal for use at home unless everyone else is out. Works fine for rehearsals and gigs though.



No I still have the Palmer for my SC20H, The SV20H just need a little more Attenuation at home and the treble boost, so Palmer for the JCM and Weber for Plexi


----------



## G the wildman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> This one from the Netherlands:
> 
> https://www.pedalsandparts.com/en/minimass-50w.html


Just ordered a mini mass, so thanks guys. I am sure it will be useful. Not pulled the trigger on the amp yet.


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Just ordered a mini mass, so thanks guys. I am sure it will be useful. Not pulled the trigger on the amp yet.


Which one are you getting G? SV20 or SC20?


----------



## G the wildman

I think I will go for the SV20.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> I think I will go for the SV20.



You will LOVE it, Cheers


----------



## neikeel

Contemplating making one of these with high spec parts I have knocking around, ie a 12 series preamp coupled to a pair of EL34s in cathode bias mode/triode pentode switch. I have a couple of 30w sized OTs. Probably use a small 3H choke and a PT for 350v on anodes of the outputs.
Anyone nabbed a schem for one of these yet? I've seen the pics of the board and can make out some details but a schem would be useful.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

G the wildman said:


> I think I will go for the SV20.



While I cannot speak for the SC20H, I'm sure it's an awesome amp in its own right. I can say that the addition of the Mini Mass to my SV20H has opened up a whole new world of guitar playing inspiration. Just such a great tone (especially when using my ES-335)... I jump the channels and keep both volumes around 6-7, bass around 6, mids on 10, treble around 4, and presence around 5-6. I use the 3db treble booster on the Mini Mass and use my guitar's volume and tone controls to fine tune from there. All played through a full stack of 1965A 4x10 on top and a 1966B on the bottom. Just classic rock heaven!


----------



## scozz

Kim Lucky Day said:


> While I cannot speak for the SC20H, I'm sure it's an awesome amp in its own right. I can say that the addition of the Mini Mass to my SV20H has opened up a whole new world of guitar playing inspiration. Just such a great tone (especially when using my ES-335)... I jump the channels and keep both volumes around 6-7, bass around 6, mids on 10, treble around 4, and presence around 5-6. I use the 3db treble booster on the Mini Mass and use my guitar's volume and tone controls to fine tune from there. All played through a full stack of 1965A 4x10 on top and a 1966B on the bottom. Just classic rock heaven!


It’s hard to beat the MiniMass,.....considering the price. Correction, considering the price it’s darn right impossible to beat it!

I’ve said this in some other threads, and I’m gonna say it again,....I’ve read all the reviews I could find on the Weber MiniMass 50,@ and I could not find even *one *that was negative!


----------



## Bloody Dave

Hello everybody, i'm new of this forum.

I'm the owner of an SV20c since 3 weeks.
I grave a second chance to Marshall, 10 years ago i bought a second hand DSL401, Simply horrible.
After Vox, Fender and Blackstar here we go again.
If i could describe this amp in one word would be....GLORIOUS.
Never heard such tone and such dynamics in a smaller box. Sounds great with both Strat and LP, best money i have spent since long time (in guitar stuff).

Ciao a tutti from Italy.


----------



## tce63

Bloody Dave said:


> Hello everybody, i'm new of this forum.
> 
> I'm the owner of an SV20c since 3 weeks.
> I grave a second chance to Marshall, 10 years ago i bought a second hand DSL401, Simply horrible.
> After Vox, Fender and Blackstar here we go again.
> If i could describe this amp in one word would be....GLORIOUS.
> Never heard such tone and such dynamics in a smaller box. Sounds great with both Strat and LP, best money i have spent since long time (in guitar stuff).
> 
> Ciao a tutti from Italy.



HNAD, I have mine since May.
The SV20 is a fantastic amp

And  to the forum, a great place.

Cheers


----------



## Bloody Dave

In addition i think that the choice of a 10" speaker, hated by everyone, Is perfect for this kind of amp, because It allows to crank It easily in small places. Before i had a Blackstar HT-20 fitted with a Celestion Vintage 30 (100 db sensitivity), and It was nearly impossibile to go over 3/10 of master volume in the studio. The V-type 10" makes this amp easier to manage. Now i do not have any plan to hit the stage, but in that case i will go for a 2x12 extension cabinet with Greenbacks.


----------



## tce63

Bloody Dave said:


> In addition i think that the choice of a 10" speaker, hated by everyone, Is perfect for this kind of amp, because It allows to crank It easily in small places. Before i had a Blackstar HT-20 fitted with a Celestion Vintage 30 (100 db sensitivity), and It was nearly impossibile to go over 3/10 of master volume in the studio. The V-type 10" makes this amp easier to manage. Now i do not have any plan to hit the stage, but in that case i will go for a 2x12 extension cabinet with Greenbacks.



I run my SV20H with the SV212 Cab, but changed the Speakers to Greenies, perfect match.


----------



## ken361

Bloody Dave said:


> In addition i think that the choice of a 10" speaker, hated by everyone, Is perfect for this kind of amp, because It allows to crank It easily in small places. Before i had a Blackstar HT-20 fitted with a Celestion Vintage 30 (100 db sensitivity), and It was nearly impossibile to go over 3/10 of master volume in the studio. The V-type 10" makes this amp easier to manage. Now i do not have any plan to hit the stage, but in that case i will go for a 2x12 extension cabinet with Greenbacks.


I have one you would never known what was in it for that size of a box


----------



## scozz

Ciao @Bloody Dave, ottimo post! 

Benvenuto!


----------



## Drakulie

Hello everyone. Would like to thank everyone in advance for the great information already posted here. 

I’ve had this amp now for several months and absolutely love it. Use the little black box for the volume and the amp sounds delicious . I recently purchased the Bugera power soaker and although very good in attenuating, it definitely leaves a lot to be desired. Sounds a bit muddy, especially when using the neck pick-up of my les Paul. I can’t seem to clean it up, although I’ve tried everything on the eq and fiddling with the high and low gain. 

Wanted to know if anyone with the Weber mini had videos of what that unit sounds like as I’m interested in possibly purchasing one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bloody Dave said:


> Hello everybody, i'm new of this forum.
> 
> I'm the owner of an SV20c since 3 weeks.
> I grave a second chance to Marshall, 10 years ago i bought a second hand DSL401, Simply horrible.
> After Vox, Fender and Blackstar here we go again.
> If i could describe this amp in one word would be....GLORIOUS.
> Never heard such tone and such dynamics in a smaller box. Sounds great with both Strat and LP, best money i have spent since long time (in guitar stuff).
> 
> Ciao a tutti from Italy.


Welcome to the forum new Marshall Brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Drakulie said:


> Hello everyone. Would like to thank everyone in advance for the great information already posted here.
> 
> I’ve had this amp now for several months and absolutely love it. Use the little black box for the volume and the amp sounds delicious . I recently purchased the Bugera power soaker and although very good in attenuating, it definitely leaves a lot to be desired. Sounds a bit muddy, especially when using the neck pick-up of my les Paul. I can’t seem to clean it up, although I’ve tried everything on the eq and fiddling with the high and low gain.
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone with the Weber mini had videos of what that unit sounds like as I’m interested in possibly purchasing one. Thanks in advance.


 
And a big welcome to you too my 
Marshall Brother


----------



## Capriccio

Drakulie said:


> Hello everyone. Would like to thank everyone in advance for the great information already posted here.
> 
> I’ve had this amp now for several months and absolutely love it. Use the little black box for the volume and the amp sounds delicious . I recently purchased the Bugera power soaker and although very good in attenuating, it definitely leaves a lot to be desired. Sounds a bit muddy, especially when using the neck pick-up of my les Paul. I can’t seem to clean it up, although I’ve tried everything on the eq and fiddling with the high and low gain.
> 
> Wanted to know if anyone with the Weber mini had videos of what that unit sounds like as I’m interested in possibly purchasing one. Thanks in advance.



Hello @Drakulie, 
Of course both, the weber mass and bugera are not the high end attenuators, they are a resistive load box.
but , bear in mind, if you want something better, reactive load box, you have to spend at least the triple.
Don't you like the little black box anymore?


----------



## Bloody Dave

Tough question...which OD/dist would you reccomend to push this amp in heavier territory?(Appetite for destruction tone as reference)


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Bloody Dave said:


> Tough question...which OD/dist would you reccomend to push this amp in heavier territory?(Appetite for destruction tone as reference)


Pretty much anything works. It really depends on your guitars, speakers, playing and how much saturation and compression you're looking for.
For rhythm work, you don't really need a boost, as the SV has enough gain by itself. For leads, he currently uses a MXR/CAE boost, so pretty much any clean boost will do.

I won't list all circuits I've tried on my SV (since I build my own pedals, have dozens of them and pretty much a clone of every "classic" circuit and their "boutique" variations under the sun), but my personal favorites are any variation of the Tube Screamer (I've been using a Maxon OD9 for 15 years or so, but any variation around the TS circuit works fine), my Guvnor clone (for over-the-top gain, can do tapping/legato/sweeping easily with it), my OCD clone (slightly different vibe), also really liked the Keeley-mod DS1 (nails Vai on Eat 'Em And Smile).
I just finished an OD-1 (need to box it though) which seems to work very well, a Barber Direct Drive clone that sounds pretty good too.
I didn't really like Bluesbreaker variations, as they are too dark for my taste, but YMMV. Also, I LOVE the Crunch Box and its variation (namely the JHS Angry Charlie) as a main distortion pedal over a clean amp, but they're too greasy and bottom-heavy when used as a boost. Again, to me. But I like boosts that tighten the low end and make it chunky for palm mutes. Same for the BE-OD clone I built, it sounds great for modern gain, just too dark and gainy for me when used as a boost.

But frankly, used as a boost over an amp that's already in crunch territory, most overdrive and distortion pedals work, and don't make the amp sound THAT different, it's still a variation around the core tone of your amp. Honestly, try any overdrive you have laying around, chances are, it'll do the job just fine.


----------



## JohnH

Capriccio said:


> Hello @Drakulie,
> Of course both, the weber mass and bugera are not the high end attenuators, they are a resistive load box.
> but , bear in mind, if you want something better, reactive load box, you have to spend at least the triple.
> Don't you like the little black box anymore?



A lot of SV and SC users on this forum are liking the Weber Mini Mass. It is a better design than the Bugera and other similar resistive LPad attenuators, because it uses a cone-less speaker motor as a reactive component, which lets the amp respond more as if to a speaker.

But its not perfect though . It can't keep a fully consistent tone as it turns down. But its well made and a good price.

But if you can tackle a workshop project, you can build a better attenuator for less cost in parts, and a growing number have done this, including with the SV amps.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/

But best not to believe me since I'm biased!


----------



## Capriccio

I'm sure that weber mass is the best at that price, and maybe i will buy it, but as you mentioned it's another thread. I don't want go off


----------



## Drakulie

Capriccio said:


> Hello @Drakulie,
> Of course both, the weber mass and bugera are not the high end attenuators, they are a resistive load box.
> but , bear in mind, if you want something better, reactive load box, you have to spend at least the triple.
> Don't you like the little black box anymore?



I do enjoy using the black box, but was looking for something where I could obtain more crunch without going so loud on the overall volume. 

I definitely achieve the crunch with the Bugera , but it is too muddy for my liking when I utilize the neck pick up. 

Was hoping someone with the Weber mini could post a video or audio of what it sounds like. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scozz

Capriccio said:


> Hello @Drakulie,
> Of course both, the weber mass and bugera are not the high end attenuators, they are a resistive load box.
> but , bear in mind, if you want something better, reactive load box, you have to spend at least the triple.
> Don't you like the little black box anymore?


A couple of things here, although the Bugera and the Weber MiniMass are both load boxes, that’s where the similarities end I believe.

The Weber is hand made here in the USA, one by one, also Ted Weber has a stellar reputation built from his quality speakers. The Bugera is a mass produced product, made in some Asian country, (I don’t know which one).

Also, another important difference is the Weber MiniMass has two treble boosts,...a +3db and a +6db. When attenuating to very low volumes, there is understandably some high end loss, that’s when the treble boosts come in handy to regain the lost high end. 

Another thing, I’ve read more than one person saying that the BugeraPS1 gets hot, sometimes quite hot,...the Weber does not. It doesn’t even get warm, not at all!

So although they perform the same type of attenuation the quality and performance are worlds apart.

Ask @tce63 and @Kid_Awesome1,...they can attest to what I’m saying. There are others on this forum too, I just can’t remember who right now.


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> A couple of things here, although the Bugera and the Weber MiniMass are both load boxes, that’s where the similarities end I believe.
> 
> The Weber is hand made here in the USA, one by one, also Ted Weber has a stellar reputation built from his quality speakers. The Bugera is a mass produced product, made in some Asian country, (I don’t know which one).
> 
> Also, another important difference is the Weber MiniMass has two treble boosts,...a +3db and a +6db. When attenuating to very low volumes, there is understandably some high end loss, that’s when the treble boosts come in handy to regain the lost high end.
> 
> Another thing, I’ve read more than one person saying that the BugeraPS1 gets hot, sometimes quite hot,...the Weber does not. It doesn’t even get warm, not at all!
> 
> So although they perform the same type of attenuation the quality and performance are worlds apart.
> 
> Ask @tce63 and @Kid_Awesome1,...they can attest to what I’m saying. There are others on this forum too, I just can’t remember who right now.


Isn't the Weber a reactive load box or am I wrong?


----------



## Drakulie

scozz said:


> Also, another important difference is the Weber MiniMass has two treble boosts,...a +3db and a +6db. When attenuating to very low volumes, there is understandably some high end loss, that’s when the treble boosts come in handy to regain the lost high end.



This is what I’m after; that high-end loss. Would love to hear what the Weber sounds like with that treble boost. 

On another note, I haven’t had issues regarding the Bugera becoming warm.


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> Isn't the Weber a reactive load box or am I wrong?



The Weber MiniMass is a resistive load box,.....the pic below is a screen shot from their website,....


----------



## Kookaburra

Bloody Dave said:


> Hello everybody, i'm new of this forum.
> 
> I'm the owner of an SV20c since 3 weeks.
> I grave a second chance to Marshall, 10 years ago i bought a second hand DSL401, Simply horrible.
> After Vox, Fender and Blackstar here we go again.
> If i could describe this amp in one word would be....GLORIOUS.
> Never heard such tone and such dynamics in a smaller box. Sounds great with both Strat and LP, best money i have spent since long time (in guitar stuff).
> 
> Ciao a tutti from Italy.



Welcome from the Sonoran desert, Phoenix, Arizona, to be precise!


----------



## scozz

Drakulie said:


> This is what I’m after; that high-end loss. Would love to hear what the Weber sounds like with that treble boost.


I don’t play my amps at whisper low volumes, but on occasion I will play them at a fairly low volume. When I do, I will use the +3db treble boost, I’ve never had the occasion where I would use the +6db option.

When I play fairly loud, which is most of the time, I do not use any treble boost, there’s no need to with the MiniMass! I believe I recall @tce63 does something similar, I remember him saying that he uses the +3db selection, not the +6db.

Maybe if I played at whisper low volumes I’d use the +6db.

I really am having a hard time putting into words how great this thing works! It sounds incredible,...and considering it costs only $136, it really is amazing!

(And I don’t use that word very often like some folks)


----------



## Kookaburra

Am I in the right thread?


----------



## Drakulie

scozz said:


> I don’t play my amps at whisper low volumes, but on occasion I will play them at a fairly low volume. When I do, I will use the +3db treble boost, I’ve never had the occasion where I would use the +6db option.
> 
> When I play fairly loud, which is most of the time, I do not use any treble boost, there’s no need to with the MiniMass! I believe I recall @tce63 does something similar, I remember him saying that he uses the +3db selection, not the +6db.
> 
> Maybe if I played at whisper low volumes I’d use the +6db.
> 
> I really am having a hard time putting into words how great this thing works! It sounds incredible,...and considering it costs only $136, it really is amazing!
> 
> (And I don’t use that word very often like some folks)



Thanks for taking the time to break this down. Really appreciate it.


----------



## scozz

Kookaburra said:


> Am I in the right thread?


Hahahaha!!! Did you think you were in the “How do You Like Your Weber MiniMass” thread?


----------



## assaf110

scozz said:


> The Weber MiniMass is a resistive load box,.....the pic below is a screen shot from their website,....



The speaker motor IS the reactive part of the attenuator, simulating the behavior of a speaker cabinet. The load itself is resistive, as any other attenuator.
Anyway, I can attest to the performance of the fantastic JohH design attenuator, preserves the tone even at significant attenuation levels, works great with the SV20. It's even customizable to your needs & scenario.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> I don’t play my amps at whisper low volumes, but on occasion I will play them at a fairly low volume. When I do, I will use the +3db treble boost, I’ve never had the occasion where I would use the +6db option.
> 
> When I play fairly loud, which is most of the time, I do not use any treble boost, there’s no need to with the MiniMass! I believe I recall @tce63 does something similar, I remember him saying that he uses the +3db selection, not the +6db.
> 
> Maybe if I played at whisper low volumes I’d use the +6db.
> 
> I really am having a hard time putting into words how great this thing works! It sounds incredible,...and considering it costs only $136, it really is amazing!
> 
> (And I don’t use that word very often like some folks)



@scozz you are correct sir


----------



## scozz

assaf110 said:


> The speaker motor IS the reactive part of the attenuator, simulating the behavior of a speaker cabinet. The load itself is resistive, as any other attenuator.
> Anyway, I can attest to the performance of the fantastic JohH design attenuator, preserves the tone even at significant attenuation levels, works great with the SV20. It's even customizable to your needs & scenario.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> Isn't the Weber a reactive load box or am I wrong?


Yes Michael, you are correct! 


Thanks to @assaf110 ,....not me!!


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> Yes Michael, you are correct!
> 
> 
> Thanks to @assaf110 ,....not me!!


Ok, I thought so. 
Just ordered the Mini Mass and they also have a 10% discount this weekend! So, I went ahead and ordered the Mass 200 as well. I figured since I have a 50 watter at home this will also give me the potential in the future to snag up a sweet deal on a 100 watter head and still be able to tame that as well.


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> Ok, I thought so.
> Just ordered the Mini Mass and they also have a 10% discount this weekend! So, I went ahead and ordered the Mass 200 as well. I figured since I have a 50 watter at home this will also give me the potential in the future to snag up a sweet deal on a 100 watter head and still be able to tame that as well.


Yup, I got 10% off also just by asking if they had any coupons! I think it was @Kid_Awesome1 who turned me on to that.

I think you’re really gonna enjoy these attenuators, they work great! 

One concern,...If you gonna use the MiniMass 50 for your 50 watt amp, take care not to crank the amp and attenuate to a whisper volume. 

I’m sure you already know this but I posted these quotes for folks that may not know. 

Weber makes note of this on their website, here are two important quotes from their website,.....

*“POWER LEVEL:* You should select an attenuator that can handle at least as much power as your amp puts out. When choosing an attenuator for multiple amps, you should pick one that can easily handle the highest power level of amp that you have. Our attenuators do not have sonic differences that come along with higher power ratings, so it is fine to use a 200w attenuator on a 30w amp, for instance. In other words, a 50w attenuator will sound the same as a 200w attenuator on smaller amp”


“Be aware of that when choosing an attenuator, because the idea of using an attenuator is to run the amp full blast into power tube distortion and then controlling the level going to the speaker. If you are going to dime a 50 watt amp, you should choose a 100 watt attenuator.”


----------



## G the wildman

I just visited PMT a chain in the UK to sample the SV20. But no showroom stock. It seems people are happy to buy without playing one. Because of the reviews I suppose. I did not pull the trigger. I would still like to try one. 

Marshall must be having a good time with these amps.

This forum is also doing a lot of good for certain attenuator fabricators.

G


----------



## G the wildman

A question: can the SV20 manage the appregiated part of Californiacation?

Is the strumming part washed out with breakup?

That is why I want to try one. I know it can do rock. But what about single note intros and in fact entire songs?

G


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> I just visited PMT a chain in the UK to sample the SV20. But no showroom stock. It seems people are happy to buy without playing one. Because of the reviews I suppose. I did not pull the trigger. I would still like to try one.
> 
> Marshall must be having a good time with these amps.
> 
> This forum is also doing a lot of good for certain attenuator fabricators.
> 
> G


Don't you guys, on the other side of the pond, have music stores like Guitar Center that have return policies? How far away is Andertons from you? Guitar Center has a 45 day return policy! It works great if there's one close enough to drive to.


----------



## G the wildman

Some of our stores have returns policies. But I don't think that they are for the purpose of try before you buy.

I suppose they could be, but we are a little behind and introverted in such regards.

Having said that my wife does it all the time.

G


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> A question: can the SV20 manage the appregiated part of Californiacation?
> 
> Is the strumming part washed out with breakup?
> 
> That is why I want to try one. I know it can do rock. But what about single note intros and in fact entire songs?
> 
> G



The strumming aren´t washed out with the SV20 series, just turn down the Volume on your guitar a little bit , then it will clean up


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Some of our stores have returns policies. But I don't think that they are for the purpose of try before you buy.
> 
> I suppose they could be, but we are a little behind and introverted in such regards.
> 
> Having said that my wife does it all the time.
> 
> G



Thomann has a 30 days return policy, no questions asked.

So do Gear4music

TC


----------



## Capriccio

G the wildman said:


> A question: can the SV20 manage the appregiated part of Californiacation?
> 
> Is the strumming part washed out with breakup?
> 
> That is why I want to try one. I know it can do rock. But what about single note intros and in fact entire songs?
> 
> G



I do, so you can. 
I will give you the setting if you want,but i'm sure you 'll find it by yourself , anyway is good to have the return policy.
I use the classic jumpered configuration, but you could also experiment the low sensitivity input and jump in different way, the 4 holes inputs are the magic of this kind of amps.


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Some of our stores have returns policies. But I don't think that they are for the purpose of try before you buy.
> 
> I suppose they could be, but we are a little behind and introverted in such regards.
> 
> Having said that my wife does it all the time.
> 
> G


 Yeah I know what you mean! Well you could do it to give an amp a try. Buy it, play it for a few days, if you find you not getting along with it, you return it.

If it makes you feel better,...you could buy it with every intention of keeping it! Then if it’s not for you, return it, no harm no foul,...


----------



## G the wildman

Could someone tell me: when the guitar volume is backed off for a cleanish tone. Is there a volume drop. This scenario is without a PA system.

G


----------



## assaf110

G the wildman said:


> Could someone tell me: when the guitar volume is backed off for a cleanish tone. Is there a volume drop. This scenario is without a PA system.
> 
> G


Not significant, but sure, turning the volume down will make it a bit quiter.
John Frusciante used a major & a jubilee rig, and his "clean" tone is far from clean. so you are definitely in the ballpark with this amp.


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

Michael Roe said:


> Ok, I thought so.
> Just ordered the Mini Mass and they also have a 10% discount this weekend! So, I went ahead and ordered the Mass 200 as well. I figured since I have a 50 watter at home this will also give me the potential in the future to snag up a sweet deal on a 100 watter head and still be able to tame that as well.


I think you’re going to love it. I wish I had the gear to make a decent recording. I’m sure you don’t want a loop on my iPhone, but I’ll say that I don’t perceive the treble loss to be significant enough to bother compensating for. I mean, I like a warm tone no take this with a few grains of salt, but if there’s any loss, it’s as easy to fix as rolling the treble on my pickup up a few notches. Honestly, I look at it as the most perfect transparent overdrive. Don’t turn down your amp, turn down your speaker. Best “pedal” I own. Sounds just like a vintage Marshall.


----------



## Point 2 Point

I have only played my SV20H in a band setting and it is awesome.Through my 2061CX cab with Scumback H-75 PVC’s.
I would like to do some recording using the DI, do I need a dummy load? 
I want to monitor through my IEM’s


----------



## Michael Roe

Point 2 Point said:


> I have only played my SV20H in a band setting and it is awesome.Through my 2061CX cab with Scumback H-75 PVC’s.
> I would like to do some recording using the DI, do I need a dummy load?
> I want to monitor through my IEM’s


If you do not want your cab screaming in the room, then yes.


----------



## Point 2 Point

Michael Roe said:


> If you do not want your cab screaming in the room, then yes.



Thank you

I guess now the search begins for the right load.


----------



## ken361

you can unplug the speaker and record but you wont hear yourself I tried it was ok though


----------



## Point 2 Point

ken361 said:


> you can unplug the speaker and record but you wont hear yourself I tried it was ok though


Everywhere I read it said it would burn up your tubes and or output transformer


----------



## ken361

Point 2 Point said:


> Everywhere I read it said it would burn up your tubes and or output transformer


marshall said to unplug the speaker its fine


----------



## Point 2 Point

ken361 said:


> marshall said to unplug the speaker its fine


Cool Thanks


----------



## assaf110

ken361 said:


> marshall said to unplug the speaker its fine


IIRC it was important to unplug when the amp is OFF?...
Also in the 5w mode but I'm not sure on that.


----------



## ken361

assaf110 said:


> IIRC it was important to unplug when the amp is OFF?...
> Also in the 5w mode but I'm not sure on that.


yes amp off first 20 or 5 is fine


----------



## Point 2 Point

ken361 said:


> yes amp off first 20 or 5 is fine


Good to know, thanks.
Where are you guys getting this info? All I could find was the 3 pages that came with the amp even when googled.


----------



## ken361

Point 2 Point said:


> Good to know, thanks.
> Where are you guys getting this info? All I could find was the 3 pages that came with the amp even when googled.


Either this thread or the SC one.


----------



## GenoVox

Another quick sample video... this time with my Strat, straight into the amp (just a little reverb thru the loop)


----------



## BanditPanda

Very very nice. Stock pups?
BP


----------



## Bloody Dave

I bought a cheap used Boss DS-1. Tried with High resonance/High treble input, with amp volume 6/10, pedal tone 10 o'clock and distorti in level 2:00 PM. I'm surprised by how good It sounds this combination, really Randy-Roadhish.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GenoVox said:


> Another quick sample video... this time with my Strat, straight into the amp (just a little reverb thru the loop)



To the forum, nice demo brother


----------



## GenoVox

BanditPanda said:


> Very very nice. Stock pups?
> BP


Dimarzio Areas, actually.... 58 neck, 67 mid, Solo Pro bridge.... all with 50s wiring

PS: Thanks!


----------



## ken361

sounds great


----------



## K2JLX

Psa: Sweetwater has limited quantities in stock


----------



## JImmyJam

I received mine today from Sweetwater. Been on order since mid July.


----------



## BanditPanda

K2JLX said:


> Psa: Sweetwater has limited quantities in stock




Just to let you know they do not have any in stock. Their web site is wrong.
That has been confirmed.
BP


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

FYI, Thomann has them in stock and ships to the US:
https://www.thomann.de/intl/marshall_studio_vintage_sv20h.htm
(Thomann basically is to the EU what Sweetwater is in the US)


----------



## Michael Roe

If you have made it thus far in this thread then you have heard about the Weber Mini Mass. I believe it is @tce63 and @scozz who have given their endorsement to this awesome piece of kit.
Please add me to that list!
If you get an SV20H amp and need to tame it....GO get the Weber Mini Mass now!
I have owned my SV20H for about 8 months and I now, with the Mini Mass acquired, can actually experience it like I should.
Prior to getting the Mini Mass I was using a Two Notes Torpedo Captor. It does the job with the -20db output but leaves very little room for adjustment-meaning, none!
The Mini Mass is not only adjustable but sounds better and retains more of the amps actual tone.


----------



## BanditPanda

GenoVox said:


> Dimarzio Areas, actually.... 58 neck, 67 mid, Solo Pro bridge.... all with 50s wiring
> 
> PS: Thanks!



Hey Gene. There seems to be multiple configurations of the DiMarzios Solo Pro. Would you specify which pick up it is. Thanks.
BP


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> If you have made it thus far in this thread then you have heard about the Weber Mini Mass. I believe it is @tce63 and @scozz who have given their endorsement to this awesome piece of kit.
> Please add me to that list!
> If you get an SV20H amp and need to tame it....GO get the Weber Mini Mass now!
> I have owned my SV20H for about 8 months and I now, with the Mini Mass acquired, can actually experience it like I should.all that this amp has to offer
> 
> Prior to getting the Mini Mass I was using a Two Notes Torpedo Captor. It does the job with the -20db output but leaves very little room for adjustment-meaning, none!
> The Mini Mass is not only adjustable but sounds better and retains more of the amps actual tone.



That's pretty much what happened to me. I had my SC20 for a few months and it sounded great, but I really wasn't getting all that this amp has to offer. The MiniMass has really opened up this amp for me, oh the MV is great, but getting these EL34s cooking cannot be matched by a master volume. I'm not a fan of a lot of compression, and the MV, while it adds gain, it also adds compression.

I really cannot say enough good things about the Weber MiniMass. When I think about how great this MiniMass works, It's a steal at $136! Weber also makes attenuators for 50 and 100 watt amps, and I'm sure they'll work great also! Oh and the most expensive is $286!

Here's a link to the full line of Weber attenuators and other Weber products,....


https://www.tedweber.com/gadgets/attenuators


----------



## GenoVox

BanditPanda said:


> Hey Gene. There seems to be multiple configurations of the DiMarzios Solo Pro. Would you specify which pick up it is. Thanks.
> BP


Honestly, I don’t know much beyond that... I do know it’s the “Pro” version that they don’t make anymore - as opposed to the current “Virtual Vintage Solo”


----------



## jo_gel

Just ordered the mini mass myself, cant wait to receive it!


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> If you have made it thus far in this thread then you have heard about the Weber Mini Mass. I believe it is @tce63 and @scozz who have given their endorsement to this awesome piece of kit.
> Please add me to that list!
> If you get an SV20H amp and need to tame it....GO get the Weber Mini Mass now!
> I have owned my SV20H for about 8 months and I now, with the Mini Mass acquired, can actually experience it like I should.
> Prior to getting the Mini Mass I was using a Two Notes Torpedo Captor. It does the job with the -20db output but leaves very little room for adjustment-meaning, none!
> The Mini Mass is not only adjustable but sounds better and retains more of the amps actual tone.



It is a great piece, I have used it on small stages a few times with the SV20H, sounds great.
One of my friends in Sweden also ordered one now.


----------



## scozz

jo_gel said:


> Just ordered the mini mass myself, cant wait to receive it!


You won't be disappointed, what amp will you be using it with? A SV20?


----------



## jo_gel

scozz said:


> You won't be disappointed, what amp will you be using it with? A SV20?



Yes with the SV20H !


----------



## BanditPanda

GenoVox said:


> Honestly, I don’t know much beyond that... I do know it’s the “Pro” version that they don’t make anymore - as opposed to the current “Virtual Vintage Solo”




DP404 VVSolo / Dimarzio replaced the 404 with a the DP 414 Virtual Vintage Solo Pro / and now with the DP 420 Virtual Solo.
The DP404 & DP414 are discontinued.
I imagine your4 is the fisrt issue being the DPVV414 Virtual Vintage Solo Pro
BP


----------



## GenoVox

^^^^
All I know is, to my ears, it sounds like a cross between a P90 and a typical Strat bridge pickup... which is exactly why I picked it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Well my buddy John finally got his .
I was able to play it for a short bit.
It was on top of a late 70’s large check grill cloth slant cab.
All eq’s set to noon
Channel jumped 
With volume on 2 to not disturb any one!!
I love it this amp is the hype every one has praised on it!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/1fRFgcGf]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My buddy John says the next one on his list is the Jube !!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## plexipaul

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



Next year, when the price has dropped another 100


----------



## johan.b

... waiting a year is wasting a year...


----------



## Michael Roe

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well my buddy John finally got his .
> I was able to play it for a short bit.
> It was on top of a late 70’s large check grill cloth slant cab.
> All eq’s set to noon
> Channel jumped
> With volume on 2 to not disturb any one!!
> I love it this amp is the hype every one has praised on it!
> Cheers Mitch


Alright Mitch, you got to try one out!
So, you still gassing for 1987X or now an SV?


----------



## BanditPanda

OK Mitch. Put you on the spot.
Of the 3, you have the Origin, the DSL40C and now you have played the 20VH.
We gonna give you some solar powered electricity.
Which is your desert island amp.?
I know you're jonesing for a 1987x but no can do. Which amp ?
BP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> OK Mitch. Put you on the spot.
> Of the 3, you have the Origin, the DSL40C and now you have played the 20VH.
> We gonna give you some solar powered electricity.
> Which is your desert island amp.?
> I know you're jonesing for a 1987x but no can do. Which amp ?
> BP


It would be the SV 20


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> Alright Mitch, you got to try one out!
> So, you still gassing for 1987X or now an SV?


The SV20


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The SV20


voicing is nice huh really need the volume at 6 or 7


----------



## Buzzard

Now we need someone to compare the sv20 to the 1987x. The bigger iron and choke on the 1987x has GOT to make a difference.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> voicing is nice huh really need the volume at 6 or 7


I have to admit yes it is voiced like it’s big brother.
When my buddy John was playing with it, with out re eq’ing he was nailing UFO tones and I also caught a glimpse of some ZEP, just with the volume and tone knobs on the guitar!
I am very impressed with this new line of amps!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> Now we need someone to compare the sv20 to the 1987x. The bigger iron and choke on the 1987x has GOT to make a difference.


I agree!


----------



## JohnH

Buzzard said:


> Now we need someone to compare the sv20 to the 1987x. The bigger iron and choke on the 1987x has GOT to make a difference.



Does anyone have both? If so, everyone would love to see a carefully matched test, eg.

Set up the 1987 to scream maximally loudly and sweetly with a looped rif and do a close-miced recording into software (Audicity, or better)

Then changing nothing else, sub in the SV20 and set that up for its best loud tone, and continue the recording with all the same mixer and record settings.

Screen shot the recorded traces and also find out how many db of addition is needed to normalize the sv20 recording up to the level of the 1987. Post us the clips on soundcloud or similar.

I'd so do that myself in a few minutes, except I don't have either amp...


----------



## Thevenin

Mitch, you seem like a good guy. If I were Oprah, I'd buy you two of each amps to compare, then buy pedecamp a few SV's since he's been in backorder purgatory.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thevenin said:


> Mitch, you seem like a good guy. If I were Oprah, I'd buy you two of each amps to compare, then buy pedecamp a few SV's since he's been in backorder purgatory.


I am honored and humbled 
That is such a great idea.
And I am sure Pedecamp would be as honored as I am!
Your generosity is greatly appreciated!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## BanditPanda

Buzzard said:


> Now we need someone to compare the sv20 to the 1987x. The bigger iron and choke on the 1987x has GOT to make a difference.





This today from member
*2203xman *in the 1987X thread as follows:
"To my ears the 1987 is a bit more compressed,maybe a little more aggressive sounding.The 1959 is more "you shook me all night long" , and the 1987 is more "rock you like a hurricane".
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/1987x.109501/#post-1874830


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> This today from member
> *2203xman *in the 1987X thread as follows:
> "To my ears the 1987 is a bit more compressed,maybe a little more aggressive sounding.The 1959 is more "you shook me all night long" , and the 1987 is more "rock you like a hurricane".
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/1987x.109501/#post-1874830


I have nothing to add to that
it explains the amps perfectly!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Buzzard

Heck , since were throwing around virtual gifts , I’ll play! A round of sv20’s for everyone!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> Heck , since were throwing around virtual gifts , I’ll play! A round of sv20’s for everyone!


----------



## plexipaul

johan.b said:


> ... waiting a year is wasting a year...



Nah... maybe in Sweden, not where I live.

But waiting 9 months... that`s a different story.


----------



## walshb

Buzzard said:


> Heck , since were throwing around virtual gifts , I’ll play! A round of sv20’s for everyone!



Getting in while the getting's good!


----------



## Thevenin

Free amps passed around like good Karma. I like it.

I just acquired a 4x12 cab and the sound fills the house with the sweet SV20 tones. It is loud enough.

And... we made it to 100 pages. First!


----------



## BanditPanda

Happy Century Day !


----------



## ryverbs

Very happy to have joined the SV20H Club, having fantastic results through my 2061cx!


----------



## Madfinger

Hows that. 100 pages on these amps & not one post I recall shit canning them on sound, value for money or having a dump during a gig or wherever. Some presence control noise? & a bit too loud for home use is about all I can see.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, it IS an amazing amp, isn't it ?


----------



## Buzzard

Madfinger said:


> Hows that. 100 pages on these amps & not one post I recall shit canning them on sound, value for money or having a dump during a gig or wherever. Some presence control noise? & a bit too loud for home use is about all I can see.


That’s cause there’s not enough of them out there yet ! Many forum members are still waiting to get one. Locally we’ve got 1 combo but I’m interested in a head only. If anyone is interested in the combo let me know and I’ll give the name of the dealer. If you get it there it’s tax free also.


----------



## Sacalait

I've had mine for almost five months. Still honeymooning with it. It's the real deal man. Acts like the big brothers (1987 and 1959) in that it's pretty damn loud at three but doesn't get very much louder at seven just goes into overdrive. I've changed the tubes already. No big tone change- very subtle. I have a video of the tube change if anyone's interested. I use it a lot at gigs. Depends on the guitar as to whether it's actually loud enough at some venues- like outside. Certainly not the most versatile nor is it a high gain machine. It's an old-school Marshall. There's a lot to love and very little to not appreciate. Maybe the only downside is the brute volume. For bedroom cats, this may not be the ticket. But if you're a gigging musician and looking for "that" tone, it delivers. My two cents as an owner.


----------



## LavaLord

My Studio Vintage head finally arrived yesterday. Got to spend about an hour with it. I think I placed my order back in June so I had many weeks to read about it in forums including this one. Sounds great! Right now it's paired with my Mesa 212 Recto cab. It's loaded with Scumback M75s. As everyone said, it's a loud little beast so I'm going to use my "Z" AirBrake to tame it.
Finally a Marshall joins my little collection of amps: Bogner Shiva, Budda SD45II ans Mesa Stiletto Deuce ll. 
It's going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LavaLord said:


> My Studio Vintage head finally arrived yesterday. Got to spend about an hour with it. I think I placed my order back in June so I had many weeks to read about it in forums including this one. Sounds great! Right now it's paired with my Mesa 212 Recto cab. It's loaded with Scumback M75s. As everyone said, it's a loud little beast so I'm going to use my "Z" AirBrake to tame it.
> Finally a Marshall joins my little collection of amps: Bogner Shiva, Budda SD45II ans Mesa Stiletto Deuce ll.
> It's going to be a fun weekend!


Congratulations on your new amp!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Sacalait said:


> I've had mine for almost five months. Still honeymooning with it. It's the real deal man. Acts like the big brothers (1987 and 1959) in that it's pretty damn loud at three but doesn't get very much louder at seven just goes into overdrive. I've changed the tubes already. No big tone change- very subtle. I have a video of the tube change if anyone's interested. I use it a lot at gigs. Depends on the guitar as to whether it's actually loud enough at some venues- like outside. Certainly not the most versatile nor is it a high gain machine. It's an old-school Marshall. There's a lot to love and very little to not appreciate. Maybe the only downside is the brute volume. For bedroom cats, this may not be the ticket. But if you're a gigging musician and looking for "that" tone, it delivers. My two cents as an owner.



Curious as to what tubes you used to replace the stock ones with... And did you replace preamp and power tubes or just one or the other?


----------



## Drakulie

What chorus pedal is everyone using, and what’s your feedback??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Drakulie said:


> What chorus pedal is everyone using, and what’s your feedback??
> Thanks in advance.


Boss MIJ CE-2 (long dash version, one of the earliest). Sounds as awesome as it does with any amp. Tbh, I've tried many other chorus pedals, including some pretty reputable ones, and for warm analog chorus, nothing comes close to it.
Get a CE-2W and you'll never ever need any other chorus pedal.


----------



## scozz

Drakulie said:


> What chorus pedal is everyone using, and what’s your feedback??
> Thanks in advance.


I don’t answer questions from Redsox fans,.....just kidding!

I use a Danelectro Fab Chorus, $13.99,...I don’t gig so I don’t need rugged pedals. I own 3 Danelectro pedals and I’ve had them for years without a single problem, and they sound great! All 3 for less than $70! 

PS,...some might consider this hijacking a thread,...just saying.


----------



## Buzzard

Stop hijacking threads! ..(go yanks) lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I think I have unintentionally hijacked more threads than I care to remember  

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Back on topic 
MXR mini chorus! In the loop .


----------



## Drakulie

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Back on topic
> MXR mini chorus! In the loop .



Thanks for the reply. What are some of the differences you notice going directly into the loop as opposed ??


----------



## rolijen

NAD! My SV20h arrived today and I’m having fun getting to know it. I’ll post an audio clip or two as I get time.

A big “Thank you!” to all the folks on the forum for helping me get back into Marshall’s after my 30 year adventure in Fenderland. The rig of my teenage years was a 100w head and two 4x12” straight-front cabinets. I think this 20wat head sounds great maybe even better than my old 100 watter.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Drakulie said:


> Thanks for the reply. What are some of the differences you notice going directly into the loop as opposed ??


Less hiss and a more subtle effect
not so overwhelming!
The last time I ran it it was only coming through the mosfet, and the origin’s where the dry amps!
As always YMMV!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## tce63

rolijen said:


> NAD! My SV20h arrived today and I’m having fun getting know it. I’ll post an audio clip or two as I get time.
> 
> A big “Thank you!” to all the folks on the forum for helping me get back into Marshall’s after my 30 year adventure in Fenderland. The rig of my teenage years was a 100w head and two 4x12” straight-front cabinets. I think this 20wat head sounds great maybe even better than my old 100 watter.
> View attachment 62261



Congrats to a fantastic amp


----------



## Michael Roe

rolijen said:


> NAD! My SV20h arrived today and I’m having fun getting know it. I’ll post an audio clip or two as I get time.
> 
> A big “Thank you!” to all the folks on the forum for helping me get back into Marshall’s after my 30 year adventure in Fenderland. The rig of my teenage years was a 100w head and two 4x12” straight-front cabinets. I think this 20wat head sounds great maybe even better than my old 100 watter.
> View attachment 62261


Congrats brother!!!!


----------



## rolijen

Michael Roe said:


> Congrats brother!!!!


Thanks!

I was thinking that once I had the SV, I wouldn’t want the Origin. I think that may be wrong... I still love my Origin 50 too. They are very much in a similar tone zone. The SV is just so tight and creamy. Whereas, the Origin is looser and less defined but in good/raunchy way.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was thinking that once I had the SV, I wouldn’t want the Origin. I think that may be wrong... I still love my Origin 50 too. They are very much in a similar tone zone. The SV is just so tight and creamy. Whereas, the Origin is looser and less defined but in good/raunchy way.


Since I have been able to actually play one of the SV 20’s , don’t get me wrong but I am still loving my origin’s the SV 20 is a fantastic amp and I still want one!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

Man my SV combo sounded great today at girlfriends condo! This Furman power conditioner really bought out the vintage Plexi tones. Usually its a bit dark sounding sitting on the carpeted floor and sometimes I tilt it up at me. Today I didn't need too! More dynamic range for sure then plugging into the wall next to the computer and florescent lights. Its the PST-6 model .


----------



## Buzzard

You guys are a bad influence,lol now I want an origin AND an sv20! But I'm a cheap bastard when it comes to amps so I'll probably buy used. I kinda want an origin 20h and a 50h . I've heard some great demos and I've tried them myself but only combos. My local mom and pop shop won't stock heads.He said nobody wants them.


----------



## ken361

I would get the SV yeah its more but channel jumping is nice my old Origin 50c wasn't as good combo wise atleast.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Buzzard said:


> You guys are a bad influence,lol now I want an origin AND an sv20! But I'm a cheap bastard when it comes to amps so I'll probably buy used. I kinda want an origin 20h and a 50h . I've heard some great demos and I've tried them myself but only combos. My local mom and pop shop won't stock heads.He said nobody wants them.


I won’t push ya bro


----------



## rolijen

The GAS is now moving into the lower part of the system—now I need the SV 2x12 vertical cabinet.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

rolijen said:


> NAD! My SV20h arrived today and I’m having fun getting to know it. I’ll post an audio clip or two as I get time.
> 
> A big “Thank you!” to all the folks on the forum for helping me get back into Marshall’s after my 30 year adventure in Fenderland. The rig of my teenage years was a 100w head and two 4x12” straight-front cabinets. I think this 20wat head sounds great maybe even better than my old 100 watter.


Congrats on a great amp ! Just back from a gig, the SV20H/EVH 212 rig sounded as good as ever, 5 months later I'm still honeymooning...


----------



## Sacalait

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Curious as to what tubes you used to replace the stock ones with... And did you replace preamp and power tubes or just one or the other?



I bought some Groove Tube EL34's. This little clip is three tube changes. The Groove Tubes do sound brighter- maybe defined as "with more definition".


----------



## ryverbs

What speakers/cabs have people tried? Would love to get some insight. I have a 2061cx load with heritage g12h30's that sounds great. 

I also have two very well broken inn G12M greenbacks from an 89' Bluesbreaker RI, and I have a single Alnico Gold (although that might be a bit bright I'm thinking).

Planning on trying combinations of the heritage/greenbacks, as well as trying the greenbacks on their own. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

ryverbs said:


> What speakers/cabs have people tried? Would love to get some insight. I have a 2061cx load with heritage g12h30's that sounds great.
> 
> I also have two very well broken inn G12M greenbacks from an 89' Bluesbreaker RI, and I have a single Alnico Gold (although that might be a bit bright I'm thinking).
> 
> Planning on trying combinations of the heritage/greenbacks, as well as trying the greenbacks on their own.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


I have tried the 3 cabs I own: a '80 JCM800-badged 1960B with mid-80s G12T75s in the bottom row and newer G12M25s in the top row; a Palmer closed-back 2x12 with G12T75s (the other half of the quad that was in my 4x12); and an EVH 212 with Anniversary G12H30.
The 4x12 sounds beefy and has nice mids, but I don't really like the grind in the top-end that the G12Ms have (sounded great with the DSL100 though). I know lots of people like the G12M, but to me (as always, YMMV) the grind it has in the higher register is kinda disturbing. But again, it was fine with the DSL.

The Palmer sounds fine, bit too top-heavy for my taste, bottom end is pretty nice though. Very nice clarity too. Note that early G12Ts are pretty similar to the G12-65, just a bit brighter and a tad more mid-scooped (but nowhere nearly as scooped as later G12Ts).

The EVH sounds just great. Perfect balance for my taste, full in the mids and in the low end, while not sounding muddy. Top end is very clear while being smooth, works perfectly for me. Super happy with it, and as gigs go it's getting smoother and smoother, it has a very balanced and singing quality that is exactly what the SV needed (to me, at least). Super happy with it.


----------



## Biff Maloy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I have tried the 3 cabs I own: a '80 JCM800-badged 1960B with mid-80s G12T75s in the bottom row and newer G12M25s in the top row; a Palmer closed-back 2x12 with G12T75s (the other half of the quad that was in my 4x12); and an EVH 212 with Anniversary G12H30.
> The 4x12 sounds beefy and has nice mids, but I don't really like the grind in the top-end that the G12Ms have (sounded great with the DSL100 though). I know lots of people like the G12M, but to me (as always, YMMV) the grind it has in the higher register is kinda disturbing. But again, it was fine with the DSL.
> 
> The Palmer sounds fine, bit too top-heavy for my taste, bottom end is pretty nice though. Very nice clarity too. Note that early G12Ts are pretty similar to the G12-65, just a bit brighter and a tad more mid-scooped (but nowhere nearly as scooped as later G12Ts).
> 
> The EVH sounds just great. Perfect balance for my taste, full in the mids and in the low end, while not sounding muddy. Top end is very clear while being smooth, works perfectly for me. Super happy with it, and as gigs go it's getting smoother and smoother, it has a very balanced and singing quality that is exactly what the SV needed (to me, at least). Super happy with it.



I have a theory that 20 watts is more better suited for a 2x12. If you want a more pushed speaker sound. I like my 1960AX and a 4x12 has it's own merits but it wakes up more with a higher wattage amp and volume. Yeah, the sound is bigger but 20 watts cranked through my stock 2061CX with those same Anniversaries is toastier.


----------



## Trapland

I think you’re right.......usually. If you like the sound of pushed speakers, then for sure less drivers for lower power. 

For myself, I like some speakers pushed and some not so much. For instance, I HATE pushed Jensen’s. I would never even come close to capacity with those.

My G12M-55’s sound great over half capacity...much better than below. My G12H speakers, however, sound better at lower power levels....at least to me.

I love those T1511s for gigging...I like the T1281s for home practice.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Biff Maloy said:


> I have a theory that 20 watts is more better suited for a 2x12. If you want a more pushed speaker sound. I like my 1960AX and a 4x12 has it's own merits but it wakes up more with a higher wattage amp and volume. Yeah, the sound is bigger but 20 watts cranked through my stock 2061CX with those same Anniversaries is toastier.


I totally agree with that. To me, a huge part of guitar tone is the speakers "breathing", and the reason why you can't get around the fact that you need some volume to get any amp to sound right. And yeah, with a lower-wattage amp, less speakers (and lower wattage speakers) work better.
...which also is the reason why I'm always wary of "bedroom volume". To me it never sounds right. And *feels* even less right.


----------



## Biff Maloy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I totally agree with that. To me, a huge part of guitar tone is the speakers "breathing", and the reason why you can't get around the fact that you need some volume to get any amp to sound right. And yeah, with a lower-wattage amp, less speakers (and lower wattage speakers) work better.
> ...which also is the reason why I'm always wary of "bedroom volume". To me it never sounds right. And *feels* even less right.



Breath is a good description. I always described a pushed speaker as talking more. 

I went for several years without a 4x12 until i picked up my 1960AX a while back. First thing i did for fun was run every 50th Anniversary through it. Bigger sound was the first thing noticed but over time i started noticing those little amps sounded like they just didn't have the gas for it. It's not a bad sound and it could just be my preference of way more speaker interaction. My Class 5H i used to have, I'd run it into a Celestion Blue Alnico. It was jist enough wattage to push that one into compression. I also used to own a Badcat Unleash that was great for speaker and amp testing. Tone and volume being seperate i could push any speaker or speakers into their zone. It was eye opening after all these years actually listening to what each one did.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, definitely. Each and every amp has a soft spot volume-wise at which it sounds its best. The problem being, it's often not a volume that's appropriate (either too soft or too loud), which is where to me load/reamp boxes ala Unleash/Power Station/Waza TAE really shine, as they indeed allow you to disconnect tone from volume. Super smart.

Also, I'm a big proponent of speakers requiring some volume to sound proper...and electric guitar as a whole needs to be played at some volume to sound and, just as importantly, to feel right (regarding sustain and controlled feedback, which I tend to use a lot), especially if you're using any degree of saturation. Which is why I just can't get along with direct to desk solutions btw: for them to feel right on stage, you need to have your guitar blasting through a wedge monitor...and then, what's the point of using them over a "real" amplifier ? Apart from weight/size considerations of course, but I don't mind hauling big bulky amps around, especially when they're as light as the SV is. And being able to turn around and adjust a pot between chords wins over bending over and scrolling through menus.


----------



## catscanman

Want to get a SV 20 Head to match with my 1x12 Suhr cab closed back with a Warehouse v30. I do not have alot of experience with different speakers and cabs and stuff so I want people with more experience than me give input. I am a home player and have been reading the forums and know it is a loud amp so I see a lot of people are using a Weber Mini Mass which I would purchase. Always wanted a Marshall Plexi and always bought an amp that was suppose to sound like a plexi because a real one would be overkill. Seems like alot of people love this amp.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Biff Maloy

catscanman said:


> Want to get a SV 20 Head to match with my 1x12 Suhr cab closed back with a Warehouse v30. I do not have alot of experience with different speakers and cabs and stuff so I want people with more experience than me give input. I am a home player and have been reading the forums and know it is a loud amp so I see a lot of people are using a Weber Mini Mass which I would purchase. Always wanted a Marshall Plexi and always bought an amp that was suppose to sound like a plexi because a real one would be overkill. Seems like alot of people love this amp.Thanks for your help.



I suggest a Celestion Heritage G12H with the 55hz bass cone. Its a great sounding speaker with a nice chunk to it in a 1x12. Also it's rated at 30 watts so the SV should push it very well. I have one and it's my favorite in a single cab.


----------



## tce63

catscanman said:


> Want to get a SV 20 Head to match with my 1x12 Suhr cab closed back with a Warehouse v30. I do not have alot of experience with different speakers and cabs and stuff so I want people with more experience than me give input. I am a home player and have been reading the forums and know it is a loud amp so I see a lot of people are using a Weber Mini Mass which I would purchase. Always wanted a Marshall Plexi and always bought an amp that was suppose to sound like a plexi because a real one would be overkill. Seems like alot of people love this amp.Thanks for your help.



I run my SV20H with Greenbacks, but as @Biff Maloy says i think it would sound great with Celestion Heritage also.


----------



## catscanman

thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Since I have been able to actually play one of the SV 20’s , don’t get me wrong but I am still loving my origin’s the SV 20 is a fantastic amp and I still want one!
> Cheers Mitch


Despite buying an attenuator. My gas is seeping. I am currently really enjoying my DSL5cr, with a Boss delay, blues pedal and a TC compressor all in the front on clean. With my American std Strat.

I think this is good news. I have never been content with anything but I want to be. In any event I am more drawn to Friedman amps at the moment but they are so expensive and I already have 4 amps.


----------



## T.J.

DANG ... I'm only using a 2061X .... but I guess that'll suffice for now 
I love that amp


----------



## Papadimitriou.g

Hello guys. Im a new member here and I recently got my very first marshall , the studio vintage 20h. First of all I'd like to thank everyone who posted their opinions, thoughts and especially clips, since the whole tube amp thing was a first for me, ive been playing solid states only up to this point. With your insights, you helped me understand how to use this amazing tool to its full potential.
Below are my own thoughts on the amp, which i hope might help another newbie like me find a new sound.

Im using the Sv20h, with a rivera rock crusher attenuator, to a harley benton 2x12cab loaded with celestion vintage 30s. Im playing a fender strat with dimarzios hs4/hs3, fender YJM OD and a boss ns2 for the noise. The sound i wanted to achieve was an early YJM (alcatrazz, rising force) era.

*CAN YOU PLAY AT BEDROOM LEVELS?*
Yes. The lowest i can make the amp, cranked and attenuated, sound is 54db measured a meter away from the speakers. All my experimentations was into the 20w mode, the 5 didnt sound as good to me. To get any overdrive/distortion with that low volume you need to od the living hell out of the amp, and as a result you miss almost all of its power tube dist and without any speaker movement, the quality of the sound suffers dramatically (2d, 0 low end, weak mid end, boxy and thin sounding), since what you are hearing is 99% from your pedal. That being said.... still sounds like a plexi, even at this extremely low volume because there is a tiny bit of od from the amp itself coming through, sitting on top of the od gain, and the amp still has its dynamic/responsive plexi feeling. I find that highly impressive, but again since im used to solidstates, any tube sound would appear magical to my ear. From that point on, the amp gets better and better the less attenuated it gets, with the sound improving exponentially from a) more frequencies being produced with higher volume, making the sound 3D , b) requiring less gain from the pedal to get to the same saturation, letting the power tubes shine and c) with more speaker movement. I usually practice at 90db without anyone hearing a thing and if you go above 110, you are in heaven. The amp steps up its performance even more, requiring less and less gain from the od and you hear the power tubes roar, you smile because you know that THIS sound, this feeling, this moment, became a reality and its your reality. The amp is extremely dynamic and responsive, which was a major difference from the compressed s.s signal. Its on another level, Its like 60hz vs 144hz monitors, once you try a 144 you cant go back  Im very happy with this purchase and from what ive read here, different tubes and speakers might make the sound even better. For the time being im just playing tho, no need to change something that works so good 

if you want to buy this amp, invest in a good attenuator! its a must for the modern guitarist living in a big city. Also make sure to check out the sc20h since it was different tonal possibilities and might suit you better without the need of attenuation, the good fellas in these forums have posted more than enough clips on both threads to help you make up your mind!
Happy to be here!
George


----------



## tce63

Papadimitriou.g said:


> Hello guys. Im a new member here and I recently got my very first marshall , the studio vintage 20h. First of all I'd like to thank everyone who posted their opinions, thoughts and especially clips, since the whole tube amp thing was a first for me, ive been playing solid states only up to this point. With your insights, you helped me understand how to use this amazing tool to its full potential.
> Below are my own thoughts on the amp, which i hope might help another newbie like me find a new sound.
> 
> Im using the Sv20h, with a rivera rock crusher attenuator, to a harley benton 2x12cab loaded with celestion vintage 30s. Im playing a fender strat with dimarzios hs4/hs3, fender YJM OD and a boss ns2 for the noise. The sound i wanted to achieve was an early YJM (alcatrazz, rising force) era.
> 
> *CAN YOU PLAY AT BEDROOM LEVELS?*
> Yes. The lowest i can make the amp, cranked and attenuated, sound is 54db measured a meter away from the speakers. All my experimentations was into the 20w mode, the 5 didnt sound as good to me. To get any overdrive/distortion with that low volume you need to od the living hell out of the amp, and as a result you miss almost all of its power tube dist and without any speaker movement, the quality of the sound suffers dramatically (2d, 0 low end, weak mid end, boxy and thin sounding), since what you are hearing is 99% from your pedal. That being said.... still sounds like a plexi, even at this extremely low volume because there is a tiny bit of od from the amp itself coming through, sitting on top of the od gain, and the amp still has its dynamic/responsive plexi feeling. I find that highly impressive, but again since im used to solidstates, any tube sound would appear magical to my ear. From that point on, the amp gets better and better the less attenuated it gets, with the sound improving exponentially from a) more frequencies being produced with higher volume, making the sound 3D , b) requiring less gain from the pedal to get to the same saturation, letting the power tubes shine and c) with more speaker movement. I usually practice at 90db without anyone hearing a thing and if you go above 110, you are in heaven. The amp steps up its performance even more, requiring less and less gain from the od and you hear the power tubes roar, you smile because you know that THIS sound, this feeling, this moment, became a reality and its your reality. The amp is extremely dynamic and responsive, which was a major difference from the compressed s.s signal. Its on another level, Its like 60hz vs 144hz monitors, once you try a 144 you cant go back  Im very happy with this purchase and from what ive read here, different tubes and speakers might make the sound even better. For the time being im just playing tho, no need to change something that works so good
> 
> if you want to buy this amp, invest in a good attenuator! its a must for the modern guitarist living in a big city. Also make sure to check out the sc20h since it was different tonal possibilities and might suit you better without the need of attenuation, the good fellas in these forums have posted more than enough clips on both threads to help you make up your mind!
> Happy to be here!
> George



HNAD and  to the forum

The SV20H is a great amp for sure

Cheers


----------



## Papadimitriou.g

I recorded a small clip to show how the thing sounds at 65db. you can also hear the pick attack, its really quiet! Please excuse my rough playing 

Cheers


----------



## Michael Roe

Papadimitriou.g said:


> Hello guys. Im a new member here and I recently got my very first marshall , the studio vintage 20h. First of all I'd like to thank everyone who posted their opinions, thoughts and especially clips, since the whole tube amp thing was a first for me, ive been playing solid states only up to this point. With your insights, you helped me understand how to use this amazing tool to its full potential.
> Below are my own thoughts on the amp, which i hope might help another newbie like me find a new sound.
> 
> Im using the Sv20h, with a rivera rock crusher attenuator, to a harley benton 2x12cab loaded with celestion vintage 30s. Im playing a fender strat with dimarzios hs4/hs3, fender YJM OD and a boss ns2 for the noise. The sound i wanted to achieve was an early YJM (alcatrazz, rising force) era.
> 
> *CAN YOU PLAY AT BEDROOM LEVELS?*
> Yes. The lowest i can make the amp, cranked and attenuated, sound is 54db measured a meter away from the speakers. All my experimentations was into the 20w mode, the 5 didnt sound as good to me. To get any overdrive/distortion with that low volume you need to od the living hell out of the amp, and as a result you miss almost all of its power tube dist and without any speaker movement, the quality of the sound suffers dramatically (2d, 0 low end, weak mid end, boxy and thin sounding), since what you are hearing is 99% from your pedal. That being said.... still sounds like a plexi, even at this extremely low volume because there is a tiny bit of od from the amp itself coming through, sitting on top of the od gain, and the amp still has its dynamic/responsive plexi feeling. I find that highly impressive, but again since im used to solidstates, any tube sound would appear magical to my ear. From that point on, the amp gets better and better the less attenuated it gets, with the sound improving exponentially from a) more frequencies being produced with higher volume, making the sound 3D , b) requiring less gain from the pedal to get to the same saturation, letting the power tubes shine and c) with more speaker movement. I usually practice at 90db without anyone hearing a thing and if you go above 110, you are in heaven. The amp steps up its performance even more, requiring less and less gain from the od and you hear the power tubes roar, you smile because you know that THIS sound, this feeling, this moment, became a reality and its your reality. The amp is extremely dynamic and responsive, which was a major difference from the compressed s.s signal. Its on another level, Its like 60hz vs 144hz monitors, once you try a 144 you cant go back  Im very happy with this purchase and from what ive read here, different tubes and speakers might make the sound even better. For the time being im just playing tho, no need to change something that works so good
> 
> if you want to buy this amp, invest in a good attenuator! its a must for the modern guitarist living in a big city. Also make sure to check out the sc20h since it was different tonal possibilities and might suit you better without the need of attenuation, the good fellas in these forums have posted more than enough clips on both threads to help you make up your mind!
> Happy to be here!
> George


Congrats on you new Marshall amp!
Going from an SS to an SV is quite the jump!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Papadimitriou.g said:


> I recorded a small clip to show how the thing sounds at 65db. you can also hear the pick attack, its really quiet! Please excuse my rough playing
> 
> Cheers



  To the forum, nothing rough about your playing bro, sounds to me you’ve made the switch quite nicely (from SS to Tubes) post up some more clips when ya get a minute!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

I don’t know if this video had been posted here, but I find it very interesting,....


----------



## trovador

scozz said:


> I don’t know if this video had been posted here, but I find it very interesting,....



When you say here, you mean this particular thread, right? Becase there is another thread about this video in particular...


----------



## JEC

Not trying to reply, just trying to post but I am a guitar player not a forum expert, so probably doing this all wrong, sorry if so. 

I just bought a SV20H and the SV2X12 cab and want to give a report. 

Freakin' awesome!!! 

Tones I am after: 

Rhythm: 
Clean, chimey, and crunch (ala Can't You Hear Me Knockin') 

Lead tones: 
Dickey Betts, Gilmour, Robben Ford, Blackmore, etc. singing lead tone, edge of breakup, etc. must be touch sensitive, not too compressed, don't get in the way of my dynamics please, etc. 

I've been playing since the original Plexis were being sold and they were great but WAY too loud. I, of course, had JCM 800s (multiples) but they were always a little over the top, less subtlety. Something that no one seems to remember (but I do) is that the Plexis had great cleans (just lower your guitar volume). Kind of like Hi Watts did. 

I gig in clubs where volume is ALWAYS an issue. The only way I could get close to what I wanted to hear was with pedals through a clean amp (ie., 65 Deluxe). 

This amp is everything I remember that they were but at a reasonable ("Can you guys please turn it down?") club volume. Yes, it is loud, but perfect for me. I have Weber MiniMass and I did use it at home at first, but I really wanted to avoid that if I could as it totally messes with the touch sensitivity of the amp. I am glad to report, that I do not need it. 

Major important point:
The entire mojo with this amp STARTS with jumping the channels. You need to get comfortable with that. Also, there is NOT one way to jump it and that's a really good thing. For example, for lower volume things, I run my guitar into Channel 2 - high sensitivity and jumper to Channel 1 - low sensitivity. Why? That de-emphasizes the high channel's impact on the total tone.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JEC said:


> Not trying to reply, just trying to post but I am a guitar player not a forum expert, so probably doing this all wrong, sorry if so.
> 
> I just bought a SV20H and the SV2X12 cab and want to give a report.
> 
> Freakin' awesome!!!
> 
> Tones I am after:
> 
> Rhythm:
> Clean, chimey, and crunch (ala Can't You Hear Me Knockin')
> 
> Lead tones:
> Dickey Betts, Gilmour, Robben Ford, Blackmore, etc. singing lead tone, edge of breakup, etc. must be touch sensitive, not too compressed, don't get in the way of my dynamics please, etc.
> 
> I've been playing since the original Plexis were being sold and they were great but WAY too loud. I, of course, had JCM 800s (multiples) but they were always a little over the top, less subtlety. Something that no one seems to remember (but I do) is that the Plexis had great cleans (just lower your guitar volume). Kind of like Hi Watts did.
> 
> I gig in clubs where volume is ALWAYS an issue. The only way I could get close to what I wanted to hear was with pedals through a clean amp (ie., 65 Deluxe).
> 
> This amp is everything I remember that they were but at a reasonable ("Can you guys please turn it down?") club volume. Yes, it is loud, but perfect for me. I have Weber MiniMass and I did use it at home at first, but I really wanted to avoid that if I could as it totally messes with the touch sensitivity of the amp. I am glad to report, that I do not need it.
> 
> Major important point:
> The entire mojo with this amp STARTS with jumping the channels. You need to get comfortable with that. Also, there is NOT one way to jump it and that's a really good thing. For example, for lower volume things, I run my guitar into Channel 2 - high sensitivity and jumper to Channel 1 - low sensitivity. Why? That de-emphasizes the high channel's impact on the total tone.


Cheers and congratulations on your new amp and cab.
Welcome to the forum my new brother, you have just posted what my reaction was to this amp.
And I have very little time on it.
My buddy John just got his a little over a week ago. And I got the opportunity to finally play one .
Congratulations again on your new amp.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## JEC

Thanks man, happy to share whatever I can. Never belonged to a forum before but this one just feels 'right'. Feels like I am with kindred spirits. Ok, sappy, I get know.


----------



## scozz

trovador said:


> When you say here, you mean this particular thread, right? Becase there is another thread about this video in particular...


Yes, this thread,...


----------



## Dan909

Hey all,

Have had my SV20H for a few months now, absolutely love it, just about my perfect amp. 

I’m currently using a Weber Mass for attenuation, which has worked great so far, but I have been thinking about picking up a Universal Audio Ox box as it has a lot of features I’m interested in. Has anyone here had the chance to use the Ox with the SV20H? I’m mainly wondering about the attenuation and how how it compares with the Weber, as I have been very impressed with the Weber so far.


----------



## soma1975

Out of interest for those that use one, how do you set your SV20s for use with a germanium Fuzz Face?

Thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Thevenin said:


> Mitch, you seem like a good guy. If I were Oprah, I'd buy you two of each amps to compare, then buy pedecamp a few SV's since he's been in backorder purgatory.


Got mine a couple days ago, sounds great! 

For any of you wondering, I'm getting my low volume crunch with a JHS volume box in the loop, works perfectly!


----------



## rolijen

Lots of great tones in this little beast. Tone-wise, the studio vintage is definitely in the ballpark with the 1959 I used to play. But, where the 1959 (through 4 - 12s) was a "punch in the chest" kind of experience, the SV20H (through the matching 2 x 12 cabinet) is more of a "punch in the face" experience. It'll take me more experimentation to find the sweetest spots. No regrets. But, in the interest of full disclosure, I'm still playing my Origin 50H as much or more. It took me a few months to figure out the Origin. I expect to invest a bit of time getting the SV20 dialed in for my favorite tones. Loving the journey!


----------



## ken361

Just read on face someone put KT66 in and said WOW! Highly recommend it thats all I got so far.


----------



## tce63

rolijen said:


> Lots of great tones in this little beast. Tone-wise, the studio vintage is definitely in the ballpark with the 1959 I used to play. But, where the 1959 (through 4 - 12s) was a "punch in the chest" kind of experience, the SV20H (through the matching 2 x 12 cabinet) is more of a "punch in the face" experience. It'll take me more experimentation to find the sweetest spots. No regrets. But, in the interest of full disclosure, I'm still playing my Origin 50H as much or more. It took me a few months to figure out the Origin. I expect to invest a bit of time getting the SV20 dialed in for my favorite tones. Loving the journey!



I love this settings


----------



## catscanman

Just got my SV20 and using it with a 1x12 Suhr cab and Weber Mini Mass and it sounds great but now want a compact 2x12 cab to use with it. Any recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Madfinger

ryverbs said:


> What speakers/cabs have people tried? Would love to get some insight. I have a 2061cx load with heritage g12h30's that sounds great.
> 
> I also have two very well broken inn G12M greenbacks from an 89' Bluesbreaker RI, and I have a single Alnico Gold (although that might be a bit bright I'm thinking).
> 
> Planning on trying combinations of the heritage/greenbacks, as well as trying the greenbacks on their own.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


If you have a rhythm & bass player can you try the gold & report back with your opinion?


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

catscanman said:


> Just got my SV20 and using it with a 1x12 Suhr cab and Weber Mini Mass and it sounds great but now want a compact 2x12 cab to use with it. Any recommendations. Thanks in advance.


A 1966B is a great 2x12, size wise it is slightly wider than the SV20H. G12T75's in mine. These are plywood cabinets with an MDF back panel. I also stack a 1965A 4x10 on top and run my SV20H through both. It's not a full stack, it's not a mini stack... What would you call it, I guess? Looks badass and sounds great, though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kim Lucky Day said:


> A 1966B is a great 2x12, size wise it is slightly wider than the SV20H. G12T75's in mine. These are plywood cabinets with an MDF back panel. I also stack a 1965A 4x10 on top and run my SV20H through both. It's not a full stack, it's not a mini stack... What would you call it, I guess? Looks badass and sounds great, though.


Just call it a stack !!!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Madfinger

Kim Lucky Day said:


> A 1966B is a great 2x12, size wise it is slightly wider than the SV20H. G12T75's in mine. These are plywood cabinets with an MDF back panel. I also stack a 1965A 4x10 on top and run my SV20H through both. It's not a full stack, it's not a mini stack... What would you call it, I guess? Looks badass and sounds great, though.


 A six pack stack ?


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Madfinger said:


> A six pack stack ?


I like it, sounds as bad ass as the stack does.


----------



## G the wildman

T.J. said:


> DANG ... I'm only using a 2061X .... but I guess that'll suffice for now
> I love that amp


Do you use the bass side for anything?

What pedals do you use with it. How is it on clean work?


----------



## T.J.

Well .... I also have a Fender Jazz Bass that I occasionally use with it ..... but mainly use it for Guitar...
I use an ancient 1st run modded MXR Micro Amp pedal as a clean boost . Sounds great !!! 
Clean tones sound like a Stratocaster .... cause that's what I use for clean tones when I'm not just cleaning up this or that guitar w/ volume knob. 

Also ... I cannot wait to get my hands on an SV20 in about a month or so ... I'm ready.


----------



## Madfinger

G the wildman said:


> Do you use the bass side for anything?
> 
> What pedals do you use with it. How is it on clean work?



David Vee has some very handy settings for these on TGP ( Marshall 2061x Love) thread.
You can jumper channels like a plexi!
I was gassing for one of these a while back but @ the 11th hour pulled the trigger on the SV20H ( they were just released here at that time ) & a custom made 1x12 which suited my budget perfectly then. Still have bad gas for a 2061x though.


----------



## Silverburst

Just pickup up mine yesterday and wanted to give it a quick 1min fling this morning to see if everyhting is fine. hooked up my 4x12 greenback x g12t75 put it in 5w mode with my volume on the guitar open, fidling on the strings with my left hand while openening the treble channel a bit too enthousiastic with my right hand... yeow instant uppercut! still impressed each time with how loud 5 watt can be. tonight it jettenuator night!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Look what Robin's got...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

hint: screencap from around 1:01...


----------



## G the wildman

Good News! The SV 20 head has dropped in price in the UK from £849 to £725

I suppose sales are slowing.


----------



## Silverburst

cranked the powersection tonight with a jettenuator. that's where the beast lives with volumes at 7-8 woa. very nice kronk and response!

what so you guys use the boost it into singing and harmonics? and how do you set it? like boosting a front with drive dailed back and volume up on drive pedals or the other way round?


----------



## KelvinS1965

G the wildman said:


> Good News! The SV 20 head has dropped in price in the UK from £849 to £725
> 
> I suppose sales are slowing.



I saw someone get a deal on another thread for £656, so deals are around if you keep your eyes open.

Having said that, I've had mine 8 months now and it's been used a lot, so I can live with having paid £800 or so for it.


----------



## tce63

Silverburst said:


> cranked the powersection tonight with a jettenuator. that's where the beast lives with volumes at 7-8 woa. very nice kronk and response!
> 
> what so you guys use the boost it into singing and harmonics? and how do you set it? like boosting a front with drive dailed back and volume up on drive pedals or the other way round?



Usually I only use the volume knob on the guitar, but I have used a TC Spark Boost as a Clean boost with great result


----------



## ken361




----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> Look what Robin's got...



But his sound was so much better through the 1987x, which he was plugged into for most of the video (IMO).


----------



## Dogs of Doom

marshallmellowed said:


> But his sound was so much better through the 1987x, which he was plugged into for most of the video (IMO).


I agree, but I'd attribute it more to the cab & possibly just draping the e609 over the speaker...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> Look what Robin's got...





Dogs of Doom said:


> I agree, but I'd attribute it more to the cab & possibly just draping the e609 over the speaker...


Who knows, possible, but hard to say without a true A/B comparison. Not sure about mic'd, but a 4x12 always sounds better "in the room" (IMO).


----------



## G the wildman

I am in the club just got SV20 and a 2x12 jvm cab


----------



## G the wildman

Ok so been playing my new SV20
all afternoon. First thoughts are: I can get much warmer sounds from it than I can my JVM. I like that. It also has very
bright tones if wanted. Jumping the inputs and mixing to two tone stacks is nice.

But it is so loud. I have an attenuator so that's ok but some of the tone goes. 

I like the sound more than my JVM but of course they are different animals.

I bought a JVM 2x12 extension cab for it so I can also use that with my JVM and have a full stack.

What dont I like: the attenuator spoils the break up. 

I am only using the low power mode.

Early days.

G


----------



## Sacalait

I have a JVM205H and the SV20. I agree they're different beasts. I thought about selling my JVM when I got the SV but I'm glad I didn't. I have the luxury of having my cabs upstairs in my studio, mic'ing the cabs, and listening in my control room. So I can crank both to levels that would punish me if it were in the same room. I love both amps. The JVM may be a bit more versatile because of the two master volumes and the channel switching. But I'm digging the SV more and more as I use it. And I've had if for almost 6 months now. I have a 1936 cab and two Orange PPC112's- one with a V30 and the other with a Creamback 75hz 75 watt. Dig all of them.



G the wildman said:


> Ok so been playing my new SV20
> all afternoon. First thoughts are: I can get much warmer sounds from it than I can my JVM. I like that. It also has very
> bright tones if wanted. Jumping the inputs and mixing to two tone stacks is nice.
> 
> But it is so loud. I have an attenuator so that's ok but some of the tone goes.
> 
> I like the sound more than my JVM but of course they are different animals.
> 
> I bought a JVM 2x12 extension cab for it so I can also use that with my JVM and have a full stack.
> 
> What dont I like: the attenuator spoils the break up.
> 
> I am only using the low power mode.
> 
> Early days.
> 
> G


----------



## G the wildman

I will probably sell my Jvm. I am assuming that I can get high gain tones from the SV with pedals.

if it does not sell I will not be upset.


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Ok so been playing my new SV20
> all afternoon. First thoughts are: I can get much warmer sounds from it than I can my JVM. I like that. It also has very
> bright tones if wanted. Jumping the inputs and mixing to two tone stacks is nice.
> 
> But it is so loud. I have an attenuator so that's ok but some of the tone goes.
> 
> I like the sound more than my JVM but of course they are different animals.
> 
> I bought a JVM 2x12 extension cab for it so I can also use that with my JVM and have a full stack.
> 
> What dont I like: the attenuator spoils the break up.
> 
> I am only using the low power mode.
> 
> Early days.
> 
> G


You should be able to attenuate that little amp with little to no tone degradation. Not sure why it would have any affect on breakup, as that occurs in the power amp. Maybe you need a better attenuator?


----------



## G the wildman

Should I have the amp on full power or low. Then attenuate?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

G the wildman said:


> I will probably sell my Jvm. I am assuming that I can get high gain tones from the SV with pedals.
> 
> if it does not sell I will not be upset.


An OCD will get you into high gain territory easily. Congrats on the SV, it's an awesome amp !


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Should I have the amp on full power or low. Then attenuate?



I have mine on full mode with the Weber mini mass 50 at the moment.

The weber mini mass have treble boost that you can use so it not colors the sound that much.

And congrats to a great amp, what do you think of the JVM 212 Cab ? Have thought about buying me one


----------



## G the wildman

tce63 said:


> I have mine on full mode with the Weber mini mass 50 at the moment.
> 
> The weber mini mass have treble boost that you can use so it not colors the sound that mutch.
> 
> And congrats to a great amp, what do you think of the JVM 212 Cab ? Have thought about buying me one


----------



## G the wildman

The JVM cab is light so easy to move. It does generate a lot of bass with warmer tones. But nothing a little treble does not cure.

It can take all the SV has to throw at it. And of course I know it does high gain well because the same soeakers are in my JVM combo


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Should I have the amp on full power or low. Then attenuate?


Full power. The larger versions of these amps typically like the channel volumes around 5 or 6 for good breakup. Anything higher, and they tend to get a bit mushy/too compressed. I run both my 1987x and JTM45 through an attenuator, and they sound fine. That's using modest levels of attenuation, of course.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Was going to buy a new one of these to check out, but I found a good deal (I think) on a mint condition SV20 for $925. Think I should be able to get my money back (or most of it), if it doesn't work out. I know what you're thinking, doesn't this guy have enough Marshall's? The answer, according to my wife, is yes. I retired a couple of years ago, and I'm trying decide which one's to keep, the bare minimum, and I had to give these little Studio amps a fair chance, before deciding.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

marshallmellowed said:


> Was going to buy a new one of these to check out, but I found a good deal (I think) on a mint condition SV20 for $925. Think I should be able to get my money back (or most of it), if it doesn't work out. I know what you're thinking, doesn't this guy have enough Marshall's? The answer, according to my wife, is yes. I retired a couple of years ago, and I'm trying decide which one's to keep, the bare minimum, and I had to give these little Studio amps a fair chance, before deciding.


make sure to try it w/ your attenuator as well. Seems that's how people are using them & getting great results...


----------



## G the wildman

This amp is very good. It always worries me buying all this gear that I don't need.

But the sound is beautiful, it is best for me with my standard Strat. So warm and melodic. Capable of ice pick tone as well.

The mini mass attenuator seems ok. Only one I've ever used/seen.

Not sure how to kick in a nice overdrive sound yet. The two that I have are not complimentary.

Anyway if the house were burning down the SV is the one I would save. At the moment!!!!!!

G


----------



## Madfinger

G the wildman said:


> This amp is very good. It always worries me buying all this gear that I don't need.
> 
> But the sound is beautiful, it is best for me with my standard Strat. So warm and melodic. Capable of ice pick tone as well.
> 
> The mini mass attenuator seems ok. Only one I've ever used/seen.
> 
> Not sure how to kick in a nice overdrive sound yet. The two that I have are not complimentary.
> 
> Anyway if the house were burning down the SV is the one I would save. At the moment!!!!!!
> 
> G


Hi G.

Congrad’s on the new amp.

When I purchased the SV20H I did a lot of research on cabs to suit. I found the good priced JVM 2x12 150w may have Heritage/Vintage 75w ceramic speakers specifically designed for Marshall to add lower bass response for pairing with high gain JVM Combo. Maybe why your bonding with the Strat & not humbuckers with SV20 & JVM 2x12? I’m not sure.

Anyway, after a in depth conversation with a reputable amp maker for some clean or edge of breakup blues/rock I was recommended to go with a Alnico Gold or Cream in a custom made Closed 1x12 for this amp & needs. I went the 100db Gold 50w & he was right on the money as far as I’m concerned even though it cost me $200 more than the JVM 2x12. If I get a 2x12 for the SV, which I don’t need but probably will sooner or later, I think I’ll go a ply Marshall A type cab with G12M Green & G12H Anniversary? Guitars I currently have are USA Hamer Semi with TV Classics, 62 Gibson USA Wilshire p90’s, 90’s Domestic MIJ Tele & a 72 Gibson L5 copy with 57’s. Just sold 08 Les Paul studio for $100 less than what I paid for it new “lol” to upgrade now I have this amp. As you can see I’m not a high gain/metal fan.

The SV is 1959SLP so you’ll need to buffer the FX loop .. if you bother to use it.


BTW, my comment in PCB V H/W thread was not intended to offend. Apologies if it did.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> make sure to try it w/ your attenuator as well. Seems that's how people are using them & getting great results...


Oh, I will. I haven't found the need for an attenuator with the SC20. As for non-master volume amps, I use very little attenuation with my JTM45, so I'm thinking I can play the SC20 with very little to no attenuation. I'm assuming the guys using attenuators with this amp play fairly quiet, I do not. Guess we'll see.


----------



## johan.b

Not a fan of the tone he dailed in (it shapes up at the end), but clearly another fan of the amp.

J


----------



## G the wildman

tce63 said:


> I have mine on full mode with the Weber mini mass 50 at the moment.
> 
> The weber mini mass have treble boost that you can use so it not colors the sound that much.
> 
> And congrats to a great amp, what do you think of the JVM 212 Cab ? Have thought about buying me one


Update: I have returned the JVM cab. It really did sound great. But the bass was too resonant.

I am going to try the proprietary cab and upgrade the speaker if it is to bright. 

G


----------



## G the wildman

Madfinger said:


> Hi G.
> 
> Congrad’s on the new amp.
> 
> When I purchased the SV20H I did a lot of research on cabs to suit. I found the good priced JVM 2x12 150w may have Heritage/Vintage 75w ceramic speakers specifically designed for Marshall to add lower bass response for pairing with high gain JVM Combo. Maybe why your bonding with the Strat & not humbuckers with SV20 & JVM 2x12? I’m not sure.
> 
> Anyway, after a in depth conversation with a reputable amp maker for some clean or edge of breakup blues/rock I was recommended to go with a Alnico Gold or Cream in a custom made Closed 1x12 for this amp & needs. I went the 100db Gold 50w & he was right on the money as far as I’m concerned even though it cost me $200 more than the JVM 2x12. If I get a 2x12 for the SV, which I don’t need but probably will sooner or later, I think I’ll go a ply Marshall A type cab with G12M Green & G12H Anniversary? Guitars I currently have are USA Hamer Semi with TV Classics, 62 Gibson USA Wilshire p90’s, 90’s Domestic MIJ Tele & a 72 Gibson L5 copy with 57’s. Just sold 08 Les Paul studio for $100 less than what I paid for it new “lol” to upgrade now I have this amp. As you can see I’m not a high gain/metal fan.
> 
> The SV is 1959SLP so you’ll need to buffer the FX loop .. if you bother to use it.
> 
> 
> BTW, my comment in PCB V H/W thread was not intended to offend. Apologies if it did.


Thank you Madfinger. No offence taken. My threads although dealing with issues that I want answers to, are sometimes designed to get people involved.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Update: I have returned the JVM cab. It really did sound great. But the bass was too resonant.
> 
> I am going to try the proprietary cab and upgrade the speaker if it is to bright.
> 
> G



Thanks for input


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Oh, I will. I haven't found the need for an attenuator with the SC20. As for non-master volume amps, I use very little attenuation with my JTM45, so I'm thinking I can play the SC20 with very little to no attenuation. I'm assuming the guys using attenuators with this amp play fairly quiet, I do not. Guess we'll see.


Oh you got an SC20H I see! I didnt see your review or feedback on it, when did you get it?


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Update: I have returned the JVM cab. It really did sound great. But the bass was too resonant.
> 
> I am going to try the proprietary cab and upgrade the speaker if it is to bright.
> 
> G


I'm too lazy to scroll through over 100 posts, but I know the SV20 would look great sitting on an Origin 212A cab. Is anyone using their SV20 through an Origin 212A?


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Oh you got an SC20H I see! I didnt see your review or feedback on it, when did you get it?


Got it week before last. My opinion is pretty much the same as when I had a new one for a couple of weeks (when they first came out). I like it, but I find I play it just as loud as I would my 2203x. So, now it's a matter of deciding whether it's "close enough" to be worth scaling down a bit and selling my 2203x. My wife keeps commenting on how "puny" it looks sitting on my 4x12, compared to the 2203x. Women, guess size matters, even with guitar amps.


----------



## G the wildman

Size is irrelevant if you hammer it in with 15 stone.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Got it week before last. My opinion is pretty much the same as when I had a new one for a couple of weeks (when they first came out). I like it, but I find I play it just as loud as I would my 2203x. So, now it's a matter of deciding whether it's "close enough" to be worth scaling down a bit and selling my 2203x. My wife keeps commenting on how "puny" it looks sitting on my 4x12, compared to the 2203x. Women, guess size matters, even with guitar amps.


I gotta ask, did they fix the effects loop on the SC20H, the one I had earlier this year dropped volume when the loop was turned on and made loud pop when turning on/off unbuffered pedals in it, I experience none of that with the SV20H loop, I cant imagine they would put a different loop in the SC20H than the SV20H!


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I gotta ask, did they fix the effects loop on the SC20H, the one I had earlier this year dropped volume when the loop was turned on and made loud pop when turning on/off unbuffered pedals in it, I experience none of that with the SV20H loop, I cant imagine they would put a different loop in the SC20H than the SV20H!


Haven't really checked it, my guess is it's the same and they haven't changed anything. I knew that going in, but I got it cheap enough, I'm not going to complain. I leave the loop on all the time, so it's not a huge deal for me. At least the loop doesn't seem to degrade the tone, which is most important (IMO).

Edit:
The loop is the same, a slight drop in volume when engaged. This seems to be much less noticeable with higher settings of the master volume, which I remember from the first one I had. I'm guessing it's the same loop that's in the SV20, but reacts a little differently due to it's placement in the circuit. I'm only using a TC HOF reverb and ISP Decimator in the loop, and I do not get a "Pop" when engaging the loop.


----------



## Madfinger

G the wildman said:


> Update: I have returned the JVM cab. It really did sound great. But the bass was too resonant.
> 
> I am going to try the proprietary cab and upgrade the speaker if it is to bright.
> 
> G



Cool, waiting for your opinion on this cab.

Doubling speakers gives a >3 db sound pressure level & perceived volume which apparently is like doubling the wattage of your amp so this may contribute to the need for some to attenuate with 2x12 & the holy grail 4x12? Maybe why the combo’s are 1x10?? I’m getting adequate for my needs at this stage with the 1x12, but the o’l sayin’ _there’s no replacement for displacement!_


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm too lazy to scroll through over 100 posts, but I know the SV20 would look great sitting on an Origin 212A cab. Is anyone using their SV20 through an Origin 212A?



I think Marshall is dropping the ball by not offering matching 1966A style and sized 2x12 cabs for the studio series amps.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I gotta ask, did they fix the effects loop on the SC20H, the one I had earlier this year dropped volume when the loop was turned on and made loud pop when turning on/off unbuffered pedals in it, I experience none of that with the SV20H loop, I cant imagine they would put a different loop in the SC20H than the SV20H!


I don’t even notice it anymore, if you play the amp a bit louder,....let’s say past 2 or 2 & 1/2, there’s hardly any difference st all. 

I’ve been playing it louder lately, since I got my attenuator. l don’t even notice it when I turn the loop on and off, which i admit, is rarely. 

I can say without any hesitation, it’s not an issue at all,.....not even a little bit,....I don’t even notice it! 

Apparently it’s not an issue with others either,...I don’t see any threads on it, in any of the forums where I’m a member!

I think it’s a non-issue,...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> I think Marshall is dropping the ball by not offering matching 1966A style and sized 2x12 cabs for the studio series amps.


They do have matching cabs for the Studio amps, but they're $800, no thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Haven't really checked it, my guess is it's the same and they haven't changed anything. I knew that going in, but I got it cheap enough, I'm not going to complain. I leave the loop on all the time, so it's not a huge deal for me. At least the loop doesn't seem to degrade the tone, which is most important (IMO).
> 
> Edit:
> The loop is the same, a slight drop in volume when engaged. This seems to be much less noticeable with higher settings of the master volume, which I remember from the first one I had. I'm guessing it's the same loop that's in the SV20, but reacts a little differently due to it's placement in the circuit. I'm only using a TC HOF reverb and ISP Decimator in the loop, and I do not get a "Pop" when engaging the loop.





scozz said:


> I don’t even notice it anymore, if you play the amp a bit louder,....let’s say past 2 or 2 & 1/2, there’s hardly any difference st all.
> 
> I’ve been playing it louder lately, since I got my attenuator. l don’t even notice it when I turn the loop on and off, which i admit, is rarely.
> 
> I can say without any hesitation, it’s not an issue at all,.....not even a little bit,....I don’t even notice it!
> 
> Apparently it’s not an issue with others either,...I don’t see any threads on it, in any of the forums where I’m a member!
> 
> I think it’s a non-issue,...


That loop just bugged me, I won't consider another SC20H unless they fix that, probably won't ever get one any way since I got the SV20H that works how I want it.


----------



## tce63

Love the Blues Sound at 3.25

The rest sound great also 

Fantastic amp


----------



## KelvinS1965

I picked up a used Greenback as a guitar show I went to yesterday. Less than half price and already broken in. I put it in my 1x12 cab shown in my current avatar in place of a Chinese V30 I had and I prefer the sound. I'm planing on using it for a gig soon.


----------



## BanditPanda

Have any owners yet gigged the amp with a band?
Can it compete with drummer and bass. At what point does it fail without being micd?
BP


----------



## tce63

BanditPanda said:


> Have any owners yet gigged the amp with a band?
> Can it compete with drummer and bass. At what point does it fail without being micd?
> BP



I've been playing out with mine, no problem whatsoever to keep up with the drummer, I've used it in small bars without miced it up, 100-150 people maybe, no problems at all, sounds amazing.


----------



## BanditPanda

Thanks 63. Did you have to max her out? Running 4 X 12 ?
BP


----------



## tce63

BanditPanda said:


> Thanks 63. Did you have to max her out? Running 4 X 12 ?
> BP



Run it with my SV212 with Greenbacks, I don´t remeber the volume but about 5 or 6 at High treble and maybe 6-7 on the Normal, jumped.


----------



## Trapland

BanditPanda said:


> Have any owners yet gigged the amp with a band?
> Can it compete with drummer and bass. At what point does it fail without being micd?
> BP


I find it almost too loud to gig in bars except with the loudest drummers. An attenuator is a good idea.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

BanditPanda said:


> Have any owners yet gigged the amp with a band?
> Can it compete with drummer and bass. At what point does it fail without being micd?
> BP


I'm always mic'ed, so I can't contribute to the unmiked part, but onstage, with a 2x12, it's largely enough, even on big stages (as I've replied in the other thread).
That kind of deal (that was outdoors, couple of thousand people, pretty big stage, and fancy PA/lights):

View media item 11049
I was running stereo, using the DSL100's power amp into the Palmer 2x12, plus the SV into the EVH 212. Volume box at around half, and it was pretty loud on my side of stage (enough to not need any guitar in my wedge monitor).


----------



## tce63

Trapland said:


> I find it almost too loud to gig in bars except with the loudest drummers. An attenuator is a good idea.



I always have my Mini Mass with me.

Cheers


----------



## BanditPanda

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'm always mic'ed, so I can't contribute to the unmiked part, but onstage, with a 2x12, it's largely enough, even on big stages (as I've replied in the other thread).
> That kind of deal (that was outdoors, couple of thousand people, pretty big stage, and fancy PA/lights):
> 
> View media item 11049
> I was running stereo, using the DSL100's power amp into the Palmer 2x12, plus the SV into the EVH 212. Volume box at around half, and it was pretty loud on my side of stage (enough to not need any guitar in my wedge monitor).




Nice scene. No audio for us?
BP


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Only a couple crappy cellphone vids that I know of. That were taken from my side of the stage, so the guys are actually complaining that guitar was way too loud onstage.

I'm currently working on mixing tracks for the band (we taped and filmed a show 2 weeks ago with a pro video guy), but it'll be a few more weeks until I can show anyone any video. Though sadly someone knocked the mic at some point (might even be me), and while the amp sounded amazing in person, the recording isn't as good as I'd hoped (actually sounds HUGE in every other mic, but definitely not as good in the actual guitar mic...so annoyed by it tbh). I'll share them here once they're done.

But again, I'm super happy with the SV, it's loud, sounds killer and is super fun to play. Best stage amp I've ever used (and I was already pretty happy with the DSL, the SV is just more of everything).


----------



## BanditPanda

Just great to hear that from you.
Look forward to your clips.
BP


----------



## Tiboy

I’ve read every post in this thread. Tonight I pulled the trigger on the SV20H and a Weber Mini-Mass. I’ll be playing it through my Marshall 425A cab with 4 G12C.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> Just great to hear that from you.
> Look forward to your clips.
> BP


I echo your post.
BP you’re just going to have to grab one!!!
You are going to love it.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## BanditPanda

Tiboy said:


> I’ve read every post in this thread. Tonight I pulled the trigger on the SV20H and a Weber Mini-Mass. I’ll be playing it through my Marshall 425A cab with 4 G12C.




Love that!! You'll be rockin' New Joisee, Tiboy.
BP


----------



## G the wildman

Ok
So I have the proprietary 1x12 cab and I
am able to a/b it with my JVM 2x12 combo. Having already returned the JVM 2x12 cab that I bought for the SV. My decision was right the JVM just has too much bottom end for my ear and I suspect would not cut through the mix. But it is pleasant for clean practice on low volume.

The SV1x12 is not as bright as it sounds on the net but it is bright; the pick can be heard scratching across the strings. The LP absolutely chimes on it. I need more time with it but suspect I will swap the speaker for something just a little warmer. Not sure yet.

The JVM cab hid my errors the proprietary cab highlights them. So I
Am sure it will make me a more refined player.

Bottom line I am very happy with this kit.

There are some quality issues with the head components e.g the FX inputs require the strength of a gorilla to push the jack plugs in and the high treble volume is hissing.

More to follow.

G


----------



## G the wildman

Why do I need a buffer for the FX loop. My Boss Waza Delay seems to work OK,


----------



## G the wildman

The Fx loop does hum a little.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

BanditPanda said:


> Nice scene. No audio for us?
> BP


Found some (semi-decent) Facebook vids from a gig we did recently. Small stage, but cool audience (a few hundreds, very responsive). Hopefully they'll show...





What you're hearing basically is the Strat into the OCD clone for gain or the Keeley comp clone for cleans, into the SV (channels jumped, both volumes around 7), with the volume box, a Boss EQ and the TimeFactor delay in the FX loop. Into the EVH cab obviously. And a 57. Nothing super fancy, but I'm happy with it, and it does what I want it to do.


----------



## johan.b

G the wildman said:


> Why do I need a buffer for the FX loop. My Boss Waza Delay seems to work OK,



The loop seemed to cause some true bypass pedals to pop when switched on and off. The simple solution is to put a buffered pedal, such as any boss or Ibanez pedal first in the loop chain. The pedecamp solution was to sell his amp. A third solution is to just live with it. A fourth solution could be using only fx units intended to go in an fx loop.... but people will use what they have, so I suggest the first one, the simple solution..
J


----------



## BanditPanda

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Found some (semi-decent) Facebook vids from a gig we did recently. Small stage, but cool audience (a few hundreds, very responsive). Hopefully they'll show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're hearing basically is the Strat into the OCD clone for gain or the Keeley comp clone for cleans, into the SV (channels jumped, both volumes around 7), with the volume box, a Boss EQ and the TimeFactor delay in the FX loop. Into the EVH cab obviously. And a 57. Nothing super fancy, but I'm happy with it, and it does what I want it to do.




Thank you very much WBS. Amp & Strat sounded real good. Excellent tone and cuttIng thru the mix very well.
BP


----------



## G the wildman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Found some (semi-decent) Facebook vids from a gig we did recently. Small stage, but cool audience (a few hundreds, very responsive). Hopefully they'll show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're hearing basically is the Strat into the OCD clone for gain or the Keeley comp clone for cleans, into the SV (channels jumped, both volumes around 7), with the volume box, a Boss EQ and the TimeFactor delay in the FX loop. Into the EVH cab obviously. And a 57. Nothing super fancy, but I'm happy with it, and it does what I want it to do.



Love it man!!!!'


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> The Fx loop does hum a little.


Place a short (very short) quality patch cable from the loop Send to the loop Return. You shouldn't get any hum at all. If you don't get hum with just the cable, your cables and/or pedals are inducing the hum.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Found some (semi-decent) Facebook vids from a gig we did recently. Small stage, but cool audience (a few hundreds, very responsive). Hopefully they'll show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're hearing basically is the Strat into the OCD clone for gain or the Keeley comp clone for cleans, into the SV (channels jumped, both volumes around 7), with the volume box, a Boss EQ and the TimeFactor delay in the FX loop. Into the EVH cab obviously. And a 57. Nothing super fancy, but I'm happy with it, and it does what I want it to do.



Sounds good man. Lead and backup vocals sound good also, how much delay are you guys using on the vocals?


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> The loop seemed to cause some true bypass pedals to pop when switched on and off. The simple solution is to put a buffered pedal, such as any boss or Ibanez pedal first in the loop chain. The pedecamp solution was to sell his amp. A third solution is to just live with it. A fourth solution could be using only fx units intended to go in an fx loop.... but people will use what they have, so I suggest the first one, the simple solution..
> J


That's funny,...."The pedecamp solution"


----------



## marshallmellowed

johan.b said:


> The loop seemed to cause some true bypass pedals to pop when switched on and off. The simple solution is to put a buffered pedal, such as any boss or Ibanez pedal first in the loop chain. The pedecamp solution was to sell his amp. A third solution is to just live with it. A fourth solution could be using only fx units intended to go in an fx loop.... but people will use what they have, so I suggest the first one, the simple solution..
> J


I believe he just returned it within the return period. Nothing wrong with that, if it's not meeting your expectations. I returned mine also, but ended up picking up a used one recently for a really good price. Getting the amp for $450 less than what I originally paid minimizes my focus on the loop issue, which is not really an issue for me anyway.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Found some (semi-decent) Facebook vids from a gig we did recently. Small stage, but cool audience (a few hundreds, very responsive). Hopefully they'll show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you're hearing basically is the Strat into the OCD clone for gain or the Keeley comp clone for cleans, into the SV (channels jumped, both volumes around 7), with the volume box, a Boss EQ and the TimeFactor delay in the FX loop. Into the EVH cab obviously. And a 57. Nothing super fancy, but I'm happy with it, and it does what I want it to do.




Sounds great, nice stuff


----------



## ken361

I been playing lately with zero effects all amp!


----------



## marshallmellowed

For anyone looking to pick one of these up used, here's a pretty decent deal, unless the bidding goes crazy over the next 2 hrs.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323956415366?ul_noapp=true


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks guys, really appreciate the nice words !
Again, I'm super happy with the setup, sounds and (even more importantly) feels great. I got a Boss DD-500 delay pedal last week, and it might make things even better, especially in stereo. I love the TimeFactor, but the DD-500 is even better, so far.



marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds good man. Lead and backup vocals sound good also, how much delay are you guys using on the vocals?


Quite a lot actually  But it's part of that kind of production, plus it helps quite a bit, as we had a gig the day before, and were all pretty tired (especially vocally)...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Found another one from this summer, this one has the stereo rig (so SV/EVH on one side, DSL/Palmer on the other, using the SV's preamp). I was pretty loud onstage, which shows in how easily I get controlled feedback (and again, this was with the volume box dimming the amp quite a bit). IIRC this was a Guvnor clone in place of the OCD. So, a bit brighter and sharper.



Pretty cool festival btw, small stage in the middle of a park, here's how it looked from the back:

View media item 11051
About 500 seats, plus about twice that sitting in the grass all around the stage. Last song, part of them rushed towards the stage (which was about 3 feet tall). Having a few hundred people suddenly rushing towards you is a impressive (and slightly scary) thing... Fun times !


----------



## BanditPanda

SOLD already!!!


----------



## BanditPanda

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Found another one from this summer, this one has the stereo rig (so SV/EVH on one side, DSL/Palmer on the other, using the SV's preamp). I was pretty loud onstage, which shows in how easily I get controlled feedback (and again, this was with the volume box dimming the amp quite a bit). IIRC this was a Guvnor clone in place of the OCD. So, a bit brighter and sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool festival btw, small stage in the middle of a park, here's how it looked from the back:
> 
> View media item 11051
> About 500 seats, plus about twice that sitting in the grass all around the stage. Last song, part of them rushed towards the stage (which was about 3 feet tall). Having a few hundred people suddenly rushing towards you is a impressive (and slightly scary) thing... Fun times !





Really well done. Impressive!
BP


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks BP, much appreciated !


----------



## G the wildman

Guys show me your amp settings including your attenuator.

Crunchy!


----------



## scozz

Great job @WellBurnTheSky!


----------



## paul-e-mann

johan.b said:


> The loop seemed to cause some true bypass pedals to pop when switched on and off. The simple solution is to put a buffered pedal, such as any boss or Ibanez pedal first in the loop chain. The pedecamp solution was to sell his amp. A third solution is to just live with it. A fourth solution could be using only fx units intended to go in an fx loop.... but people will use what they have, so I suggest the first one, the simple solution..
> J





scozz said:


> That's funny,...."The pedecamp solution"



Its nice to know my solutions are getting credit around here LOL, but I'd like to point out the SV20H I have doesn't have any of these problems the SC20H had, no volume drop or pedal pop.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Found another one from this summer, this one has the stereo rig (so SV/EVH on one side, DSL/Palmer on the other, using the SV's preamp). I was pretty loud onstage, which shows in how easily I get controlled feedback (and again, this was with the volume box dimming the amp quite a bit). IIRC this was a Guvnor clone in place of the OCD. So, a bit brighter and sharper.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool festival btw, small stage in the middle of a park, here's how it looked from the back:
> 
> View media item 11051
> About 500 seats, plus about twice that sitting in the grass all around the stage. Last song, part of them rushed towards the stage (which was about 3 feet tall). Having a few hundred people suddenly rushing towards you is a impressive (and slightly scary) thing... Fun times !



Excellent job brother, looks to have been a really great time.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks again for the nice words, guys, much appreciated !
And yeah, it was a blast !


----------



## G the wildman

I am getting to grips with my SV and SV1x12 all stock.

I note it makes a big difference how you jump the inputs and where you connect the guitar lead. Finally getting break up.

I am able to get real warm tones and bright. So I think the stock speaker stays.

The FX loop still hums but I am putting delay in front so the loop is not an issue YET. I did the patch cable test on the loop and it was silent. So more investigations required.

But still happy !


G


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

If it's silent with a patch cable, your hum problem lies with one (or several) of these: one of your pedals, one of your patch cables, or your power supply.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

G the wildman said:


> Size is irrelevant if you hammer it in with 15 stone.



19 stone, if she's a whole lotta Rosie.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> but I'd like to point out the SV20H I have doesn't have any of these problems the SC20H had, no volume drop or pedal pop.



Well I’ve never had a pop of any kind, and the volume drop you describe is barely discernible. No one is complaining about it, but you keep bringing it up for some reason. 



marshallmellowed said:


> The loop is the same, a slight drop in volume when engaged. This seems to be much less noticeable with higher settings of the master volume, which I remember from the first one I had. I'm guessing it's the same loop that's in the SV20, but reacts a little differently due to it's placement in the circuit. I'm only using a TC HOF reverb and ISP Decimator in the loop, and I do not get a "Pop" when engaging the loop.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Well I’ve never had a pop of any kind, and the volume drop you describe is barely discernible. No one is complaining about it, but you keep bringing it up for some reason.


And I'll keep bringing it up til it's fixed


----------



## G the wildman

This amp is kin AWSOME.

Wish I could play it louder - but I don't want to go deaf.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> And I'll keep bringing it up til it's fixed



 Ok buddy, I just find it curious, that's all.


----------



## G the wildman

Can anyone recommend a reverb and a chorus pedal that has been tested in the SV loop. And is known not to Snap Crackle and Pop.

G


----------



## Tiboy

Since G... brought up pedals in the loop, I’ll ask what boost pedals are people using in the front? I have an EP Booster and a Suhr Kokoboost on my board now. (My SV20H is to be delivered tomorrow)For some reason I’m drawn to the Tumnus Deluxe.


----------



## tce63

Tiboy said:


> Since G... brought up pedals in the loop, I’ll ask what boost pedals are people using in the front? I have an EP Booster and a Suhr Kokoboost on my board now. (My SV20H is to be delivered tomorrow)For some reason I’m drawn to the Tumnus Deluxe.



I Use a TC Spark Boost as Clean boost, great pedal


----------



## Michael Roe

Tiboy said:


> Since G... brought up pedals in the loop, I’ll ask what boost pedals are people using in the front? I have an EP Booster and a Suhr Kokoboost on my board now. (My SV20H is to be delivered tomorrow)For some reason I’m drawn to the Tumnus Deluxe.


I'm using a Tumnus deluxe followed by an EP Booster. They both work great with the SV.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

G the wildman said:


> Can anyone recommend a reverb and a chorus pedal that has been tested in the SV loop. And is known not to Snap Crackle and Pop.
> 
> G


Boss pedals work very well in the loop (I currently have a GE-7 and DD-500 in mine), so I'd recommend checking out the RV-6 and CE-2w.



Tiboy said:


> Since G... brought up pedals in the loop, I’ll ask what boost pedals are people using in the front? I have an EP Booster and a Suhr Kokoboost on my board now. (My SV20H is to be delivered tomorrow)For some reason I’m drawn to the Tumnus Deluxe.


Depends a lot on what you do and what kind of tone you're shooting for.
I've tried LOTS of different boosts, ODs and distortions and settled for my trusty Maxon OD9 (so, classic TubeScreamer) for anything bluesy (up to 70s rock) and my v1.3 OCD clone for full-on distortion (80s hard rock/metal). But I also liked the Way Huge Tone Leper clone I recently built (so, mid boost, similar to what you get with one of the Koko boost's modes), my Guvnor clone (sharper and brighter than the OCD, which is fatter), several variants of the OD-1 (they NAIL the Badlands-era Jake E Lee...wish I could play like him though), and others.
Tbh it's very much a matter of taste, and I haven't really found a pedal that sounds bad with the SV. I seriously eats them for breakfast !


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Ok buddy, I just find it curious, that's all.


Curious about what? So far I'm very satisfied with the SV20H, loop and all!


----------



## Sacalait

Michael Roe said:


> I'm using a Tumnus deluxe followed by an EP Booster. They both work great with the SV.



Maybe I said this already but I'm using the EXACT same thing going into my SV20H- Tumnus Deluxe and an EP Booster! I actually have the EP going into the Tumnus but may try it like you're doing it.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Curious about what? So far I'm very satisfied with the SV20H, loop and all!


Curious about why you’re so concerned about the SC20. You bought it, you didn’t like the loop, you sent it back. You’re happy with the SV20,....but you’re still harping about the loop on the SC20!

You asked,...that’s what I’m curious about!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Curious about why you’re so concerned about the SC20. You bought it, you didn’t like the loop, you sent it back. You’re happy with the SV20,....but you’re still harping about the loop on the SC20!
> 
> You asked,...that’s what I’m curious about!


Not harping at all, be nice if they fixed it I'd get another one


----------



## marshallmellowed

Well, my SV20 supposedly arrives tomorrow. Guess I'll see what I've been missing, maybe?


----------



## G the wildman

tce63 said:


> I Use a TC Spark Boost as Clean boost, great pedal



When you turn on a clean boost does it not just increase Overdrive and breakup?


----------



## Madfinger

pedecamp said:


> Not harping at all, be nice if they fixed it I'd get another one


What's the deal with the SC. Does the volume drop only when you engage a pedal, or just using the loop even with pedals bypassed compared to just amp ?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Madfinger said:


> What's the deal with the SC. Does the volume drop only when you engage a pedal, or just using the loop even with pedals bypassed compared to just amp ?


At the risk of upsetting @scozz for talking about this (again because somebody is asking me about it) the SC20H I got earlier this year when you turn on the loop it cut the volume, if you used unbuffered pedals in it you heard a loud pop when turning them on/off. I find this unacceptable for a new $1300 amp, but I also seem to be the only one around here that feels this way, so I picked up an SV20H a couple weeks ago and the loop works perfectly, my problem is solved. So if youre thinking of getting an SC20H ask anyone around here that has one and they will tell you that the loop volume drop doesn't affect tone (which it doesn't) and to use buffered pedals in the loop (which is the solution). Its a great sounding amp that literally sounds just like my 2204 that I can vouch for, my OCD couldn't live with a loop that operated this way so I returned it, plus I decided I wanted something different than my 2204 which the SV20H provides. So that's the deal, my deal.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

pedecamp said:


> At the risk of upsetting @scozz for talking about this (again because somebody is asking me about it) the SC20H I got earlier this year when you turn on the loop it cut the volume, if you used unbuffered pedals in it you heard a loud pop when turning them on/off. I find this unacceptable for a new $1300 amp, but I also seem to be the only one around here that feels this way, so I picked up an SV20H a couple weeks ago and the loop works perfectly, my problem is solved. So if youre thinking of getting an SC20H ask anyone around here that has one and they will tell you that the loop volume drop doesn't affect tone (which it doesn't) and to use buffered pedals in the loop (which is the solution). Its a great sounding amp that literally sounds just like my 2204 that I can vouch for, my OCD couldn't live with a loop that operated this way so I returned it, plus I decided I wanted something different than my 2204 which the SV20H provides. So that's the deal, my deal.


Sounds to me like a perfectly good and viable solution.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> At the risk of upsetting @scozz for talking about this (again because somebody is asking me about it)


 You do have a sense of humor buddy!! 



I like that!


----------



## scozz

Madfinger said:


> What's the deal with the SC. Does the volume drop only when you engage a pedal, or just using the loop even with pedals bypassed compared to just amp ?


Here’s my experience Madfinger,....there’s a on/off button for the loop on the back panel. If you engage it there will be a very slight volume loss, which is noticeable at low volumes.

And what I mean by noticeable is you stand there strum the guitar, turn the switch on and off, you’ll notice a very slight loss in volume. When you play loud or louder, it is hardly noticeable at all. I would imagine that most folks who use pedals leave the loop on at all times like me, so it’s completely a non-issuee.

This is actually common on quite a few amps but rarely is it noticeable or thought to be uncommon.

My friend @pedecamp, (and I do consider him a friend), did not like that so he returned it. Oh, and he also was experiencing a “pop” when using pedals, I have never experienced that and I’ve owned mine for 10 months now and use it virtually every day.

Folks more knowledgeable than me can explain the reason for that. Apparently if you have one buffered pedal in the loop this “pop” does not occur.

So like I said before, I really believe this is a non-issue for most everyone. I’ve seen very little about it in the forums I read, and I was looking for complaints about it when I first bought the amp.

There’s a bit more info on this in the “Official Studio Classic Thread” if you’re interested.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

To be fair to @pedecamp I've experienced pedals popping in the loop with my DSL too. This was a boost I'd built (so true bypass, usual 3PDT footswitch used in lots of pedals), first in the loop chain. Loud "pop" each time I activated it.
Learnt my lesson, never used an unbuffered pedal in the loop (or I'll add a buffer in front of it) ever after. Unbuffered pedals don't belong in an FX loop (again, some would argue pedals don't belong in an effects loop, full stop). Unless your loop is designed for it, or you design your board accordingly and use dedicated input/output buffers.
And agreed about the volume loss. The loop isn't footswitchable, so IMHO that's a non-issue. Either you use it, or you don't. And set up your amp accordingly.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> To be fair to @pedecamp I've experienced pedals popping in the loop with my DSL too. This was a boost I'd built (so true bypass, usual 3PDT footswitch used in lots of pedals), first in the loop chain. Loud "pop" each time I activated it.
> Learnt my lesson, never used an unbuffered pedal in the loop (or I'll add a buffer in front of it) ever after. Unbuffered pedals don't belong in an FX loop (again, some would argue pedals don't belong in an effects loop, full stop). Unless your loop is designed for it, or you design your board accordingly and use dedicated input/output buffers.
> And agreed about the volume loss. The loop isn't footswitchable, so IMHO that's a non-issue. Either you use it, or you don't. And set up your amp accordingly.


I agree with this. You also have to consider that the original 800's didn't even have a loop. Had Marshall designed these little Studio amps without a loop, I would have no interest in either (Thanks Marshall). If you look hard enough, you can find minor flaws with many amps, amps that otherwise sound damn good. So my "primary" focus will always be on how an amp sounds, and it's reliability.


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> To be fair to @pedecamp And agreed about the volume loss. The loop isn't footswitchable, so IMHO that's a non-issue. Either you use it, or you don't. And set up your amp accordingly.


Agreed, this is what most folks do,...


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> If you look hard enough, you can find minor flaws with many amps, amps that otherwise sound damn good. So my "primary" focus will always be on how an amp sounds, and it's reliability.


More wisdom here,...


----------



## carlygtr56

I have the Studio Classic and just picked up the Studio Vintage. Love these amps!


----------



## catscanman

Been using mine with a Suhr 1x12 cab. The matching 2x12 cab for the SV20 is being delivered tomorrow so looking forward to how it sounds. I have been using the Weber mini mass with mine and it sounds great. To those who know is there that much of a difference between the mini mass and one the more expensive attenuators like a power station or rockcrusher. Thanks


----------



## marshallmellowed

carlygtr56 said:


> I have the Studio Classic and just picked up the Studio Vintage. Love these amps!


Same here, just got the SV20 today. Been playing it both un-attenuated, and with one notch of attenuation on my Power Brake. I have the Mass 200, but haven't tried it with the SV20 yet. I'll have to take a look at the Mini Mass, but don't really need another attenuator. Surprised you're not playing it through that 4x12, mine both sound really good through a 4x12.


----------



## G the wildman

marshallmellowed said:


> Same here, just got the SV20 today. Been playing it both un-attenuated, and with one notch of attenuation on my Power Brake. I have the Mass 200, but haven't tried it with the SV20 yet. I'll have to take a look at the Mini Mass, but don't really need another attenuator. Surprised you're not playing it through that 4x12, mine both sound really good through a 4x12.


----------



## G the wildman

Congrats, cannot wait for your review.

I Am loving mine. I think it could be the amp that I have been looking for during the past 4 years.

So nice to noodle on with a low volume.


----------



## G the wildman




----------



## G the wildman

Ok
It's side ways. But first picky I have got to upload 

g


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’m new here and have several posts in the Studio Classic thread. I’m loving my SC20H so much that I’m seriously thinking about the Studio Vintage head and matching 2X12 cab. 

Can somebody explain the major differences between the SC and the SV? I hear so much about attenuators being used on the SV but I’m not a big fan of them. I do want that plexi crunch but I want it without an attenuator, unless someone could sell me on one that doesn’t subtract from tone. 

On my SC, if I turn the master volume all the way up and work the pre amp volume, will this give me a good idea about the volume taper sensitivity on the SV?


----------



## Michael Roe

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’m new here and have several posts in the Studio Classic thread. I’m loving my SC20H so much that I’m seriously thinking about the Studio Vintage head and matching 2X12 cab.
> 
> Can somebody explain the major differences between the SC and the SV? I hear so much about attenuators being used on the SV but I’m not a big fan of them. I do want that plexi crunch but I want it without an attenuator, unless someone could sell me on one that doesn’t subtract from tone.
> 
> On my SC, if I turn the master volume all the way up and work the pre amp volume, will this give me a good idea about the volume taper sensitivity on the SV?


I have both amps and a few attenuators. Just prior to responding here, I spent the last 2 hours jamming my LP Trad into my SV with my Weber Mini Mass. Fun, Fun!!!
If you can play loud then get the SV and no attenuator! 
I have owned the SV since about January-the first run available. I have owned the SC for a few months now. I can't always play really loud but if I could it would be no attenuator. All attenuators will suck some treble out. The Weber Mini Mass has a switch for 3 & 6 db of treble boost which is very helpful. The tone will still not be 100% exact but very close. I also have the Weber Mass 200 which has a treble pot which is a little better than the mini. It is easier to match the treble suck with the Mass 200. For the extra $$$ it is worth it but if you are on a budget the Mini Mass is fantastic! 
As for your volume comparison, yes, that would sort of be accurate. Maybe more like if you put the SC master on 6 and as you move the gain up at the same time you keep moving the master up. The gain on about 4-5 on the SC is about equal to the gain on the SV. They won't sound exactly identical but you can set them both up to sound very similar.
I have a Tung_Sol gold in my SV in V1 so I might get a hair more gain than normal stock tubes.
My opinion, but I find the SV to be more versatile. With having the separate "high Treble" and "normal" channels you can get a bunch of different tones. This works great for different pickups, like a strat compared to an LP. If I were only able to keep one, and I have access to a few pedals, it would be the SV. There is also a richness to the tone in the SV that the SC can't pull off. I will probably get hate comments for this but, I would sell my SC before my DSL. Ok, don't throw the tomatoes, please


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Thanks so much @Michael Roe! Your in depth reply is easy to understand and extremely helpful. I don’t need the SV...but I really gotta have one lol. This thread probably won’t help my ongoing problems with wanting more gear.


----------



## Tiboy

Shane Stevenson said:


> Thanks so much @Michael Roe! Your in depth reply is easy to understand and extremely helpful. I don’t need the SV...but I really gotta have one lol. This thread probably won’t help my ongoing problems with wanting more gear.



I didn’t need an SV either, but one arrived yesterday. Hope this helps.


----------



## tce63

Tiboy said:


> I didn’t need an SV either, but one arrived yesterday. Hope this helps.



HNAD, Congrats


----------



## johan.b

Before these amps were released, about a year ago, I vented my suspicion and fear that "plexi" was slowly becoming a pretty generic, meaningless term for younger players. Basically just meaning Marshall type distortion... now I feel , with the great reception they've got and general love players av all ages show for them, that my faith is restored. Now, not only us old guys "get it" but younger players get just why "the plexi" is such ikon... thanks Marshall and thank you everyone who contribute to this thread...I love my SV20H and I no longer keep kicking myself for selling my old Super Bass in a moment of weakness a number of years ago...I own a SV20H.....
J


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, I guess whoever is a fan of 60s to 80s blues/rock/hard rock/metal (fusion even) wanted to get a "plexi" at some point. I remember trying out a '70 Tremolo head that was amazing, even considered purchasing it and having it modded to SIR #39 specs (that was 10-15 years ago, so way before the AFD was released, and when info about the Lynch/Slash story were starting to surface). But the reality of it was, it was unbelievably loud, and back then, as much as I was a Slash/Lynch fan, I couldn't afford to get an amp that would mostly do fire-breathing 80s tones, plus I needed a channel-switcher. Since then, I gravitated more and more towards the "Marshall sound" (that open, uncompressed, raw roar) and dynamic response, which led me to gigging DSLs for 7-8 years. But I still remembered the glorious feel and dynamic response of that Tremolo head. Only amp I've tried that really came close was a CAA OD100 Classic+ that really opened up once you'd dig in and play hard. Super rare and expensive amp though (especially here in Europe), but it was great.

So the SV allowed me to scratch that itch, plus my playing has matured to the point where I can deal with using a single channel amp. I'd already have other players commenting on my tone when I was using the DSL, but even more so with the SV. And each and every one that has come close to my rig was blown away by how dynamic the amp is, and can get from almost clean to mean crunch at a flick of the selector and/or the turn of the volume knob (which always was something I craved ever since I heard the intro to XYZ's _Face Down In The Gutter_ or Ozzy's _Mr Tinkertrain_), and how adding a pedal get its overboard into full-on 80s metal-style distortion.
Funny how a "modern" iteration of such a classic design allows the player a myriad of tones that are so classic that they're still as current as can be.

And by the way, clippage, from my band's demo reel:



Chain is my Strat into a Keeley comp clone (plus the OCD clone at some points) into the SV with a GE-7 and TimeFactor in the loop, into the EVH 212, picked up by a 57 into the desk. Bunch of processing at the mixing stage, but tbh tone was actually better in the room, as I messed up mic placement.
The video guy (who also is a guitar player) commented on how good my tones were, and he's been working with most pro outfits in the area.


----------



## Georgiatec

I just picked up a SV20H slightly used for £530, thanks to an Ebay coupon I had. This is £200 less than I could have bought a brand new one for....good deal?
Obviously it needs to work properly or it will be going back.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tiboy said:


> I didn’t need an SV either, but one arrived yesterday. Hope this helps.


Congratulations on your new amp brother.
And no it doesn’t quell the gas!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’m new here and have several posts in the Studio Classic thread. I’m loving my SC20H so much that I’m seriously thinking about the Studio Vintage head and matching 2X12 cab.
> 
> Can somebody explain the major differences between the SC and the SV? I hear so much about attenuators being used on the SV but I’m not a big fan of them. I do want that plexi crunch but I want it without an attenuator, unless someone could sell me on one that doesn’t subtract from tone.
> 
> On my SC, if I turn the master volume all the way up and work the pre amp volume, will this give me a good idea about the volume taper sensitivity on the SV?





Michael Roe said:


> I have both amps and a few attenuators. Just prior to responding here, I spent the last 2 hours jamming my LP Trad into my SV with my Weber Mini Mass. Fun, Fun!!!
> If you can play loud then get the SV and no attenuator!
> I have owned the SV since about January-the first run available. I have owned the SC for a few months now. I can't always play really loud but if I could it would be no attenuator. All attenuators will suck some treble out. The Weber Mini Mass has a switch for 3 & 6 db of treble boost which is very helpful. The tone will still not be 100% exact but very close. I also have the Weber Mass 200 which has a treble pot which is a little better than the mini. It is easier to match the treble suck with the Mass 200. For the extra $$$ it is worth it but if you are on a budget the Mini Mass is fantastic!
> As for your volume comparison, yes, that would sort of be accurate. Maybe more like if you put the SC master on 6 and as you move the gain up at the same time you keep moving the master up. The gain on about 4-5 on the SC is about equal to the gain on the SV. They won't sound exactly identical but you can set them both up to sound very similar.
> I have a Tung_Sol gold in my SV in V1 so I might get a hair more gain than normal stock tubes.
> My opinion, but I find the SV to be more versatile. With having the separate "high Treble" and "normal" channels you can get a bunch of different tones. This works great for different pickups, like a strat compared to an LP. If I were only able to keep one, and I have access to a few pedals, it would be the SV. There is also a richness to the tone in the SV that the SC can't pull off. I will probably get hate comments for this but, I would sell my SC before my DSL. Ok, don't throw the tomatoes, please



I don't know how much gain you guys need but with the JHS volume box I have in my loop I can attain Zep ACDC greatness at home volume, none of that tone suck that everybody talks about with attenuators or the need for an expensive and large unsightly box you gotta keep on top of your amp, I highly recommend all SV owners (or any non master volume amp owners with a loop) invest in this little $38 master volume for the times you might need it in which case for me is all the time. Tiny little box isn't she cute? Then I have a couple OD pedals on the floor if I want anything heavier.


----------



## paul-e-mann

G the wildman said:


> View attachment 63255


Dont kill yourself tripping on all those wires LOL.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Dont kill yourself tripping on all those wires LOL.


Yeah, what’s up with that @G the wildman?


----------



## Georgiatec

pedecamp said:


> I don't know how much gain you guys need but with the JHS volume box I have in my loop I can attain Zep ACDC greatness at home volume, none of that tone suck that everybody talks about with attenuators or the need for an expensive and large unsightly box you gotta keep on top of your amp, I highly recommend all SV owners (or any non master volume amp owners with a loop) invest in this little $38 master volume for the times you might need it in which case for me is all the time. Tiny little box isn't she cute? Then I have a couple OD pedals on the floor if I want anything heavier.


Would a graphic EQ in the loop have the same effect, with everything set to cut by the same db, to start with at least?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Georgiatec said:


> Would a graphic EQ in the loop have the same effect, with everything set to cut by the same db, to start with at least?


Yes. It might actually work better, due to the fact that you can also make EQ adjustments.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Georgiatec said:


> Would a graphic EQ in the loop have the same effect, with everything set to cut by the same db, to start with at least?





marshallmellowed said:


> Yes. It might actually work better, due to the fact that you can also make EQ adjustments.


An eq pedal won't work as well I have 2 of them, spend the $38 for the JHS.


----------



## Trapland

G the wildman said:


> Guys show me your amp settings including your attenuator.
> 
> Crunchy!


This doesn’t sound very useful. Most guys dial in based on the cabinet, guitar and room.

My settings are 5-0-10-10-6 and attenuator on full unless it’s too loud. Unless I use a strat. Then it’s all different.


----------



## Trapland

Madfinger said:


> What's the deal with the SC. Does the volume drop only when you engage a pedal, or just using the loop even with pedals bypassed compared to just amp ?




I just have to throw this out there. I’ve owned _several _pedals that dropped volume even when off. And true bypass is not a guarantee of unity volume...it depends on the build.
If you plug a known patch cable that measures less than 1 ohm at DC on both the center and shield into the loop and don’t hear a volume drop, it’s the pedals/board. But some very low impedance cables change with frequency and this can make for a perceived overall volume drop.
Also Marshall knows their loops (and almost everyone else) have a minute change in tone, probably due to a change in input impedance loading individual pedal choices differently. This is why they have a bypass switch.

Wanna hear a crazy tonal affect from input impedance? Try putting a modern digital pedal before a vintage tone-bender. It’s pretty much unplayable.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> An eq pedal won't work as well I have 2 of them, spend the $38 for the JHS.


I, personally, prefer an attenuator (output tube distortion). Isn't that volume box just a potentiometer, with maybe a couple of other components? Open it up and see what's inside.


----------



## Tiboy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your new amp brother.
> And no it doesn’t quell the gas!
> Cheers Mitch



I know. The Kemper kept me in check for a few years. I’m considering a GC run tomorrow to pick up the matching cab and a Tumnus pedal. I’m not completely digging the SV through the Marshall 425 cab.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Trapland said:


> I just have to throw this out there. I’ve owned _several _pedals that dropped volume even when off. And true bypass is not a guarantee of unity volume...it depends on the build.
> If you plug a known patch cable that measures less than 1 ohm at DC on both the center and shield into the loop and don’t hear a volume drop, it’s the pedals/board. But some very low impedance cables change with frequency and this can make for a perceived overall volume drop.
> Also Marshall knows their loops (and almost everyone else) have a minute change in tone, probably due to a change in input impedance loading individual pedal choices differently. This is why they have a bypass switch.
> 
> Wanna hear a crazy tonal affect from input impedance? Try putting a modern digital pedal before a vintage tone-bender. It’s pretty much unplayable.


With nothing plugged into the SC loop when switched on the volume drops. Nothing to do with pedals.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> I, personally, prefer an attenuator (output tube distortion). Isn't that volume box just a potentiometer, with maybe a couple of other components? Open it up and see what's inside.


I'll open it and look.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I'll open it and look.


Cool, I'm guessing a capacitor and/or maybe an inductor, aside from the pot.


----------



## Tiboy

Georgiatec said:


> I just picked up a SV20H slightly used for £530, thanks to an Ebay coupon I had. This is £200 less than I could have bought a brand new one for....good deal?
> Obviously it needs to work properly or it will be going back.



If memory serves you were a VM player. Curious to hear your thoughts on how they compare. Especially if you’re going through a 425 cab.


----------



## catscanman

My SV 2x12 cab arrived today and let me tell you what a difference. Now I know when someone says they do not need a pedal with this amp. It sounds great and using it with a Weber mini mass I am getting great tones at a reasonable level. I was always trying to make other amps and pedals sound like what the SV20 Head and cab sound like.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Isn't that volume box just a potentiometer, with maybe a couple of other components?


That’s pretty much it, I have one, I don’t use it anymore. It’s really just a MV in the loop, attenuators work much better imo.


----------



## Georgiatec

Tiboy said:


> If memory serves you were a VM player. Curious to hear your thoughts on how they compare. Especially if you’re going through a 425 cab.



Yes, indeed. I have both 425a & b cabs with my 2466 head sitting on top of them at the moment. When I receive the SV20, I'll be trying it thru the two cabs for sure.
The one I have it earmarked for is my 2061cx with two 1973 pulsonic greenbacks in it.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> Cool, I'm guessing a capacitor and/or maybe an inductor, aside from the pot.


99% of volume boxes are just a box, 2 jacks, a potentiometer (B25k works fine for me), a couple wires and that's it.
I built a dual volume box (switching between two pots and their respective LED) that had a Klon-style buffer in front, works pretty well in the loop of the SV.


----------



## Trapland

Georgiatec said:


> Yes, indeed. I have both 425a & b cabs with my 2466 head sitting on top of them at the moment. When I receive the SV20, I'll be trying it thru the two cabs for sure.
> The one I have it earmarked for is my 2061cx with two 1973 pulsonic greenbacks in it.



the 2061cx is glorious with this amp. And it’s the perfect asthetic instead of marshalls new goofy “80’s Mesa/boogie vertical2x12”” cab.

added: the 2061cx seems to kick up the highs, mostly because it’s it aims the speakers at your ears. Stay out of the laser beam before deciding if you like it. Mine sounds great with the stock Anni’s but even better with pulsonic G12h-55s. I really did not like it with g12m Greenbacks and the sv20....to midrange.


----------



## G the wildman

catscanman said:


> My SV 2x12 cab arrived today and let me tell you what a difference. Now I know when someone says they do not need a pedal with this amp. It sounds great and using it with a Weber mini mass I am getting great tones at a reasonable level. I was always trying to make other amps and pedals sound like what the SV20 Head and cab sound like.


Yup me too. This amp is the tone I've been looking for.

But so much to learn about using it and what it can do.


----------



## G the wildman

Guys next Monday I am taking my SV to my guitar group. I will not need and attenuator but will take it for Justin.

For songs like Hey Joe. Honky Tonk Woman how would you set the amp so that I can work from the guitar.

I will not be using a pedal at this stage.
I will be using a 2009 Standsrd Strat.


----------



## Tiboy

Officially all in in waiting. I have the SV20. Received the thread approved MiniMass. Today I ordered the SV212 cab. Now on to pedals.


----------



## G the wildman

Tiboy said:


> Officially all in in waiting. I have the SV20. Received the thread approved MiniMass. Today I ordered the SV212 cab. Now on to pedals.


What pedals are u getting and why?


----------



## Tiboy

Not really a pedal per se, but I’m thinking of an A/B switcher so I can bounce between the SV and VM. I’m intrigued by the Tumnus Deluxe. I may swap out my StrangMaster for a different treble booster. Perhaps a distortion pedal for those times I want to get a heavier sound. All decisions will abide a good testing of the new cab.


----------



## Madfinger

Effects loops were invented so time based pedals don't run through & effect the gain stages of the amp. Wah & boost pedals are designed to push the gain stage... No?


----------



## Georgiatec

First blast with the new SV20H today. I ran it through my Bluesbreaker's twin Greenbacks.
Only had 15 minutes with it but all is well and it sounds pretty authentic.
Set the EQ to 6.5 on all three, top left input with bottom left jumped to top right in time honoured fashion. left volume on 10 and right just over 4, low power at first then flicked it over to full power. Good dynamics with the guitar volume and tone controls. plenty of gain with the guitar on full (1990 LP custom), sweet clean with the guitar volume almost off.
Not as loud as I imagined, my departed 2061x was louder, but didn't sound as good.
All in all a pretty impressive first outing. Need to spend more time with it and use the loop and dirt pedals in front....but it did take me back to the first time I played a '60's plexi.....just didn't have the thump. Perhaps through the 4 x 12's it will have.


----------



## Madfinger

When I got my first amp with a FX loop not that long ago I thought how cool, just plug everything into that. Wrong, it sounded like crap. I know most here will be well versed on FX loop use but for those new to the concept here's my reference.


----------



## Trapland

Georgiatec said:


> .....sweet clean with the guitar volume almost off.
> 
> 
> Not as loud as I imagined, my departed 2061x was louder, but didn't sound as good.



if the 90 LP has the stock pots, they may be 300k which will lose highs when turned down. You probably k ow all this but others may not. At least those pots need to be almost off to clean up due to poor taper. The last 10 years find Gibson’s with better tapers. The handful of Gibson’s (and fenders) I have now all clean up closer to 5-6 with with little loudness reduction on any plexi type including the sv20. Then from 1-6 volume goes down. Saying that, I crank amps well into PA distortion and don’t use dirt pedals... never needed another channel.

I found the exact same regarding the 2061x. I had one and also a 1969 2022t both 20 watt with el84s. They didn’t sound any thing like a regular 50 or 100 watt plexi compared to these sv20s.

I gotta say, if I could only have one production line amp from the last decade, the SV20H with an attenuator would always win.

Glad you’re digging it so far.


----------



## Georgiatec

Looks quite at home atop the 2061cx.


----------



## JohnH

Georgiatec said:


> First blast with the new SV20H today. I ran it through my Bluesbreaker's twin Greenbacks.
> Only had 15 minutes with it but all is well and it sounds pretty authentic.
> Set the EQ to 6.5 on all three, top left input with bottom left jumped to top right in time honoured fashion. left volume on 10 and right just over 4, low power at first then flicked it over to full power. Good dynamics with the guitar volume and tone controls. plenty of gain with the guitar on full (1990 LP custom), sweet clean with the guitar volume almost off.
> Not as loud as I imagined, my departed 2061x was louder, but didn't sound as good.
> All in all a pretty impressive first outing. Need to spend more time with it and use the loop and dirt pedals in front....but it did take me back to the first time I played a '60's plexi.....just didn't have the thump. Perhaps through the 4 x 12's it will have.



I'm gonna be very interested when you get around to comparing it with your VM. But be careful! this could get expensive for me. (I'm trying to hold onto the delusion that a VM is the only vintage-toned amp that I need, and that I teally don't need an SV!)


----------



## LuvMy2466

Well I bit the bullet for the 2nd time on the SV20H, first one I got a blem, so I sent it back and got the mini Jube 2525 head instead, I figure it may give me more flexibility and figure I would share my story in case anyone else was on the SV20/Jube 2525 fence as I was.

On the Jube, while its got its own thing going on, and it can get "close" to real classic Plexi tones on its own, it just doesn't interact with my "built for the SV20H" small board pedals the same way. I have a Sunface Red Dot, Lovepedal BBB (slight fuzz-to-pushed od-to-Tonebender tones) Jext Telez OC44 Range Lord, Analogman TS808 Modded Boss SD-1 w/switchable clipping and last but not least, a Timmy.

I use pedals more for boosting and flavor than drive, but even setting the Jube for vintage pedals to flavor it (heavy warm cleans-to-slight breakup, bordering on crunch), it just didn't do it like the SV20H. On the SV20H, and depending on the guitar used and the input (strat into the normal or buckers into the hi treble, jumpered of course to balance) the Red dot sounds like Jimi, the Range Lord nails the classic Sabbath Paranoid album tone (lower output SD Antiquity buckers, chords on neck pup, solos on the bridge) and near anything else in between with these couple of pedals. If I need 80's metal, throw in a 80's DS-1 and scoop the mids a bit. Loving this amp, MiniMass attenuator of course makes it perfect for home use.

The upsides to the Jube are the cleans, sorry, Jube for win here, I've had a 1987, VM2466, various DSL's and as far as cleans go, they are awesome. You CAN also set it up as a decent channel switcher if you like NICE heavy cleans on one side and RAWK on the other, for many cover bands this is pretty cool. Also, it will work ok at lower volumes without an attenuator if you simply up the mids and bass response when the master is lower and bring them back down with the master up as it gets thick as hell when driven.

Lastly the Jube's EQ, just moving dials a 1/4 of a number can dramatically change the tone, the mids control is the most notable, especially in the 7 to 7.5 to 8 area, it just changes the amp entirely from just OK to killer PUNCH in the face mids with the smallest of nudges, some could even call it touchy! Drastic sweeps are not recommended when trying to dial it in like you can get away with in Plexi style amps and you need to be VERY particular with this EQ, it's just so interactive. From what I've read its more akin to a Hiwatt circuit in this regard, and I can really hear the Hiwatt lineage when using the cleans, just awesome.

I've used both heads with a Bassbreaker 2x12 cab with the Celestion V-Type speakers so sort of in between Greenback and V30's. For my more classic rock leanings, its the SV20H for the win. Depending on what you want, you cant go wrong either way, both great amps representing different era's of Marshall.


----------



## ken361

LuvMy2466 said:


> Well I bit the bullet for the 2nd time on the SV20H, first one I got a blem, so I sent it back and got the mini Jube 2525 head instead, I figure it may give me more flexibility and figure I would share my story in case anyone else was on the SV20/Jube 2525 fence as I was.
> 
> On the Jube, while its got its own thing going on, and it can get "close" to real classic Plexi tones on its own, it just doesn't interact with my "built for the SV20H" small board pedals the same way. I have a Sunface Red Dot, Lovepedal BBB (slight fuzz-to-pushed od-to-Tonebender tones) Jext Telez OC44 Range Lord, Analogman TS808 Modded Boss SD-1 w/switchable clipping and last but not least, a Timmy.
> 
> I use pedals more for boosting and flavor than drive, but even setting the Jube for vintage pedals to flavor it (heavy warm cleans-to-slight breakup, bordering on crunch), it just didn't do it like the SV20H. On the SV20H, and depending on the guitar used and the input (strat into the normal or buckers into the hi treble, jumpered of course to balance) the Red dot sounds like Jimi, the Range Lord nails the classic Sabbath Paranoid album tone (lower output SD Antiquity buckers, chords on neck pup, solos on the bridge) and near anything else in between with these couple of pedals. If I need 80's metal, throw in a 80's DS-1 and scoop the mids a bit. Loving this amp, MiniMass attenuator of course makes it perfect for home use.
> 
> The upsides to the Jube are the cleans, sorry, Jube for win here, I've had a 1987, VM2466, various DSL's and as far as cleans go, they are awesome. You CAN also set it up as a decent channel switcher if you like NICE heavy cleans on one side and RAWK on the other, for many cover bands this is pretty cool. Also, it will work ok at lower volumes without an attenuator if you simply up the mids and bass response when the master is lower and bring them back down with the master up as it gets thick as hell when driven.
> 
> Lastly the Jube's EQ, just moving dials a 1/4 of a number can dramatically change the tone, the mids control is the most notable, especially in the 7 to 7.5 to 8 area, it just changes the amp entirely from just OK to killer PUNCH in the face mids with the smallest of nudges, some could even call it touchy! Drastic sweeps are not recommended when trying to dial it in like you can get away with in Plexi style amps and you need to be VERY particular with this EQ, it's just so interactive. From what I've read its more akin to a Hiwatt circuit in this regard, and I can really hear the Hiwatt lineage when using the cleans, just awesome.
> 
> I've used both heads with a Bassbreaker 2x12 cab with the Celestion V-Type speakers so sort of in between Greenback and V30's. For my more classic rock leanings, its the SV20H for the win. Depending on what you want, you cant go wrong either way, both great amps representing different era's of Marshall.


I like the jube for higher gain though thats why having 2 amps is nice but having a 800 in the mix might be nice


----------



## LuvMy2466

ken361 said:


> I like the jube for higher gain though thats why having 2 amps is nice but having a 800 in the mix might be nice



Thats whats nice about the the SV20, just drive it with the pedal flavor of choice, and voila, higher gain, fuzz, it takes it all fantastic, meanwhile if you want more vintage flavors, they are there as well, jumping channels and plugging into the normal inputs is where the secret sauce is, the more bluesy 1986 and JTM tones, near 60yr's of rock in one amp, Its just a better platform for building tone and with less fuss. I do LIKE that Jube though LOL!!!!


----------



## catscanman

Got the 2061cx cab for my SV20H and it sounds and looks great. Got it used at GC and they have a few left.


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, I never use the fx loop. But I am going to o my SV. But I want my pedal near me. So send and return equal about 30 feet of cable. Plus if my guitar lead is say 20 foot to my pedals going in the front then 15 foot from the board to the amp. Is that too much cable?

G


----------



## ken361

I would use a 3ft to the amp


----------



## G the wildman

Hi Ken,

I realise short is supposedly better. But then I have to be near the amp to hit the pedal.

What am I loosing with my proposed setup. 

G


----------



## Michael Roe

Georgiatec said:


> Looks quite at home atop the 2061cx.


I have the same setup but my 2061CX is loaded with 65 Creambacks. I have other cabs that may sound better with the SV but dam, It looks so good on top of the 2061CX. A Perfect match!


----------



## ken361

Need to try a half stack atleast a 112 closed back thats easy to carry around.


----------



## Biff Maloy

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I never use the fx loop. But I am going to o my SV. But I want my pedal near me. So send and return equal about 30 feet of cable. Plus if my guitar lead is say 20 foot to my pedals going in the front then 15 foot from the board to the amp. Is that too much cable?
> 
> G



Cable run lengths is like a lot of things guitar wise. You'll just have to experiment but the golden rule is shorter the better. 

One thing I do that eliminates the 30' run you have is to use pedal effects in the effects loop that are MIDI control capable. This lets me use a short connection to the head since the pedals can be stored near by and just control remotely from my pedalboard. I use a TC Electronic Flashback X4 Delay for example. I have a Hall of Fame reverb in line which i adjust to taste and leave it but i control the delay from a MIDI controller.


----------



## Trapland

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I never use the fx loop. But I am going to o my SV. But I want my pedal near me. So send and return equal about 30 feet of cable. Plus if my guitar lead is say 20 foot to my pedals going in the front then 15 foot from the board to the amp. Is that too much cable?
> 
> G



If I was doing what you are planning, I would make SURE I had a buffer or buffered pedal on that board. I can hear lost highs on anything over 20 feet. My old TU-2 tuner is my buffer.


----------



## Trapland

Michael Roe said:


> I have the same setup but my 2061CX is loaded with 65 Creambacks. I have other cabs that may sound better with the SV but dam, It looks so good on top of the 2061CX. A Perfect match!
> View attachment 63611



What tonal difference does the 2061cx have with creambacks vs the Anniversary’s? Any more lows?


----------



## Michael Roe

Trapland said:


> What tonal difference does the 2061cx have with creambacks vs the Anniversary’s? Any more lows?


Sorry, I don't know. I bought the cab used and the previous owner had already swapped them out.


----------



## Georgiatec

Trapland said:


> What tonal difference does the 2061cx have with creambacks vs the Anniversary’s? Any more lows?


I found the Annies to be quite brash and in your face in my 2061cx. Although I bought it used off another forum member he hadn't used it much, so could have still needed more time on the speakers.
I've put them in a 1960b cab that has two G12T-75's with them. The cab had too much bass for me with four 75's and the Annies brighten it up nicely.
The 2061cx with the two 1973 Pulsonic Greenbacks is just perfect. I would think 55htz G12H Greenbacks would sound pretty good in it too.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Annies were quite brash when I initially got my EVH 212. Now they're getting broken in, and they're very smooth, but still retain that in your face quality.



G the wildman said:


> Guys, I never use the fx loop. But I am going to o my SV. But I want my pedal near me. So send and return equal about 30 feet of cable. Plus if my guitar lead is say 20 foot to my pedals going in the front then 15 foot from the board to the amp. Is that too much cable?
> 
> G


My stage rig has a 30ft loom. Not ideal, but on some stages it's what I need. The secret indeed is to use buffers at each section.


----------



## ken361

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I never use the fx loop. But I am going to o my SV. But I want my pedal near me. So send and return equal about 30 feet of cable. Plus if my guitar lead is say 20 foot to my pedals going in the front then 15 foot from the board to the amp. Is that too much cable?
> 
> G


Use a pedal with a buffer the soul food has one its pretty good,tried it again with SV it restored the highs. My Mogami is kinda warm with lower impedance.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I never use the fx loop. But I am going to o my SV. But I want my pedal near me. So send and return equal about 30 feet of cable. Plus if my guitar lead is say 20 foot to my pedals going in the front then 15 foot from the board to the amp. Is that too much cable?
> 
> G


I don’t think so but I am no expert.
When I use any modulation I am doing the same thing.
Plus I like the freedom to be able to move around and not be tethered in one location.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Trapland

Georgiatec said:


> I found the Annies to be quite brash and in your face in my 2061cx.........could have still needed more time on the speakers...
> ....
> The 2061cx with the two 1973 Pulsonic Greenbacks is just perfect. I would think 55htz G12H Greenbacks would sound pretty good in it too.



My Annis ended up in a 412 too, then I played lots of bass through it. They got way better, even in the 2061cx.

I REALLY dig the vintage G12H-55s in it. I also like the G12h-55 Heritage in it too but the vintage speakers have more complex upper mids and highs without being fizzy. For my money (and believe me I’ve spent it), the pulsonic G12H-55s are the _best _sounding bedroom to lower gigging volume speaker by far. Great loud too but I think the g12m sounds as good loud or even better.

‘OMG. I haven’t played a guitar since my last gig 3 weeks ago. I rarely miss a day, and usually play several times a day. But we are buying a new house and I packed everything up. Talking about Marshall’s is all the guitar I’m getting right now. But I did buy a 75 Mustang bass Friday. Been playing it unplugged....so maybe I can sell all my guitars and Marshall’s.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trapland said:


> My Annis ended up in a 412 too, then I played lots of bass through it. They got way better, even in the 2061cx.
> 
> I REALLY dig the vintage G12H-55s in it. I also like the G12h-55 Heritage in it too but the vintage speakers have more complex upper mids and highs without being fizzy. For my money (and believe me I’ve spent it), the pulsonic G12H-55s are the _best _sounding bedroom to lower gigging volume speaker by far. Great loud too but I think the g12m sounds as good loud or even better.
> 
> ‘OMG. I haven’t played a guitar since my last gig 3 weeks ago. I rarely miss a day, and usually play several times a day. But we are buying a new house and I packed everything up. Talking about Marshall’s is all the guitar I’m getting right now. But I did buy a 75 Mustang bass Friday. Been playing it unplugged....so maybe I can sell all my guitars and Marshall’s.


No you can’t, if ya do ya will be mad at everything


----------



## ken361

Bought the Hendrix cable today I been wanting to try these. Very sturdy with a big jack like a speaker cable and the other is the pancake one. I been using Mogami Golds for a few years I been getting sick of them tangling up when I moving around. It sounds very good and I like it a bit better than my old one! its massive!


----------



## G the wildman

I am loving my SV20 with my American Standard Strat. My American Delux is almost retired it is does not have the growl.

My LP is awesome. Sounds just like Free's Alright Now. But it clips to the point that I think it would damage the speaker on volume 7. Is that normal are my pups too hot. 57 pro humbucker and 57pro burstbucker. (I think that is their name).

Just turn it down I suppose. But wanted to know if it is normal. I have the proprietary 1x12.

G


----------



## G the wildman

I think Planet Waves are very good cables. Especially the flexible protective cover joined to the jack


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> My LP is awesome. Sounds just like Free's Alright Now. But it clips to the point that I think it would damage the speaker on volume 7.


You're good, as long as your speaker is rated to handle the power of your amp. An over driven amp signal cannot damage your speaker, only too much power (more than the speaker is rated for).


----------



## KelvinS1965

G the wildman said:


> My LP is awesome. Sounds just like Free's Alright Now. G



 One of my favourites to play through my SV20H too (LP or SG).


----------



## G the wildman

Does anyone use their SV for Bass. If so please tell me about the pros and cons.

G


----------



## Trapland

Me too. My sv20 is packed up so I can’t try it. I’m hoping it’s good for bass practice. EQ in the loop maybe?

edit: I’ve already modded the first gain stage to “bass plexi” specs.


----------



## Sacalait

Regarding "damage the speaker". I have two Orange PPC112's (1X12 closed back) cabs. One had a 25 watt Greenback. The other a V30. (Both Celestions of course) I blew the Greenie with my SV20. I thought it was a perfect marriage as the speaker was rated a bit higher than the amp power. So, yes, depending on the wattage rating of the speaker you should be careful. I replaced the Greenback with a 75 watt 75Hz Creamback. 



G the wildman said:


> I am loving my SV20 with my American Standard Strat. My American Delux is almost retired it is does not have the growl.
> 
> My LP is awesome. Sounds just like Free's Alright Now. But it clips to the point that I think it would damage the speaker on volume 7. Is that normal are my pups too hot. 57 pro humbucker and 57pro burstbucker. (I think that is their name).
> 
> Just turn it down I suppose. But wanted to know if it is normal. I have the proprietary 1x12.
> 
> G


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sacalait said:


> Regarding "damage the speaker". I have two Orange PPC112's (1X12 closed back) cabs. One had a 25 watt Greenback. The other a V30. (Both Celestions of course) I blew the Greenie with my SV20. I thought it was a perfect marriage as the speaker was rated a bit higher than the amp power. So, yes, depending on the wattage rating of the speaker you should be careful. I replaced the Greenback with a 75 watt 75Hz Creamback.


Wow you must have had it really cranked. I play mine with a pair of greenbacks so no problem, but I used to play my 50 watt 2204 through that same pair of greenbacks with no problem, but it wasn't cranked too high.


----------



## tidbit

pedecamp said:


> Wow you must have had it really cranked. I play mine with a pair of greenbacks so no problem, but I used to play my 50 watt 2204 through that same pair of greenbacks with no problem, but it wasn't cranked too high.



2 Greenbacks = 50 watts.
1 Greenback = 25 watts.

It's possible that a 20 watt amp can spike so a single 25 watt speaker may blow a lot quicker. I believe a v30 is actually rated at 60 watts


----------



## Georgiatec

tidbit said:


> 2 Greenbacks = 50 watts.
> 1 Greenback = 25 watts.
> 
> It's possible that a 20 watt amp can spike so a single 25 watt speaker may blow a lot quicker. I believe a v30 is actually rated at 60 watts



Yes, the 30 in V30 relates to the size (30cm or 12" in old money) not the power rating. The regular Celestion branded are indeed 60w, The Marshall "Vintage" however is a 70w rated speaker.


----------



## ken361

I blast my mini jube with the greenback no issues yet would try a v30 someday


----------



## paul-e-mann

tidbit said:


> 2 Greenbacks = 50 watts.
> 1 Greenback = 25 watts.
> 
> It's possible that a 20 watt amp can spike so a single 25 watt speaker may blow a lot quicker. I believe a v30 is actually rated at 60 watts


Yeah what I'm saying is he played a 20 watt amp through a 25 watt speaker with disastrous results and I played a 50 watt amp through a 50 watt pair of speakers with no problem. All I gotta say is wow he must have been really cranking it.


----------



## Madfinger

What's the leverage on a speaker. Are all 25w speakers actually 25w or do some vary say +- 5w or so?
Edit: I'll ask that question in the Cabinet Speaker Forum.


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> I think Planet Waves are very good cables. Especially the flexible protective cover joined to the jack


Kirlin makes some great guitar cables at very reasonable prices,...

https://bestguitarcable.com/kirlin-premium-cable-review/


----------



## Sacalait

Yes I was! Ha! I believe the volume(s) were on 7 or higher. I've said this before but I have the luxury of not having to be in the same room as the speaker cab. In fact, my speaker cabs are upstairs behind a closed door. I do it to get the most from the amp/speakers without harming my hearing!  That part works man! In fact, I keep my SV20 on 7 pretty much always.



pedecamp said:


> Yeah what I'm saying is he played a 20 watt amp through a 25 watt speaker with disastrous results and I played a 50 watt amp through a 50 watt pair of speakers with no problem. All I gotta say is wow he must have been really cranking it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sacalait said:


> Yes I was! Ha! I believe the volume(s) were on 7 or higher. I've said this before but I have the luxury of not having to be in the same room as the speaker cab. In fact, my speaker cabs are upstairs behind a closed door. I do it to get the most from the amp/speakers without harming my hearing!  That part works man! In fact, I keep my SV20 on 7 pretty much always.


Still sucks the speaker blew!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sacalait said:


> Yes I was! Ha! I believe the volume(s) were on 7 or higher. I've said this before but I have the luxury of not having to be in the same room as the speaker cab. In fact, my speaker cabs are upstairs behind a closed door. I do it to get the most from the amp/speakers without harming my hearing!  That part works man! In fact, I keep my SV20 on 7 pretty much always.


If you've played other amps (higher than the 20w) through it, could have been an accumulative effect.


----------



## ken361

Visiting Ohio from Michigan I stopped into Sam Ash and bought a used mint spark boost 4 knob for 60 bucks! Will test it Sunday. They had a ton of used nice pedals not many Marshalls at all but nice guitars.


----------



## Michael Roe

ken361 said:


> Visiting Ohio from Michigan I stopped into Sam Ash and bought a used mint spark boost 4 knob for 60 bucks! Will test it Sunday. They had a ton of used nice pedals not many Marshalls at all but nice guitars.


What city in Ohio?


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> What city in Ohio?


Columbus


----------



## Michael Roe

ken361 said:


> Columbus


I go there occasionally. It use to be a really nice store back in the 90's. Now, the GC down the road is better. I still remember the best sounding Marshall I have ever heard was in that store. It was a JMP. Some guy brought it in to show his friend who worked there. All of us guitar players in the store just stood there and drooled over it


----------



## ken361

I usually check out the GC when I'm there.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Visiting Ohio from Michigan I stopped into Sam Ash and bought a used mint spark boost 4 knob for 60 bucks! Will test it Sunday. They had a ton of used nice pedals not many Marshalls at all but nice guitars.


Oh man, I just got that pedal a week or so ago, I think you’re really gonna like it! I love it! This boost pedal has soooo many options,...a clean boost,...a Fat switch, which is like a overdrive,... 4 knobs, (level, gain, bass, treble,), and a midrange boost too!

The best thing about this pedal, to me, is it’s transparency, it doesn’t change or color the tone of your amp. This pedal is always on in my pedal board. This is absolutely my favorite pedal! I’m interested in hearing what you think about it.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Oh man, I just got that pedal a week or so ago, I think you’re really gonna like it! I love it! This boost pedal has soooo many options,...a clean boost,...a Fat switch, which is like a overdrive,... 4 knobs, (level, gain, bass, treble,), and a midrange boost too!
> 
> The best thing about this pedal, to me, is it’s transparency, it doesn’t change or color the tone of your amp. This pedal is always on in my pedal board. This is absolutely my favorite pedal! I’m interested in hearing what you think about it.
> Yeah I read great things about it TC ,makes quality products


----------



## ken361

I'm sure its good I used there stuff before. Should go good with SV or Jubilee.Soul food pedal works good but really noisy hiss.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Columbus


I used to bring Huffy bicycles from Columbus to the city of Industry 
here in SoCal, back in the late 70’s


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Oh man, I just got that pedal a week or so ago, I think you’re really gonna like it! I love it! This boost pedal has soooo many options,...a clean boost,...a Fat switch, which is like a overdrive,... 4 knobs, (level, gain, bass, treble,), and a midrange boost too!
> 
> The best thing about this pedal, to me, is it’s transparency, it doesn’t change or color the tone of your amp. This pedal is always on in my pedal board. This is absolutely my favorite pedal! I’m interested in hearing what you think about it.


pedal sounded really good and full my setting was very similar to yours. Only did the les paul and the SV today.


----------



## G the wildman

So, I took my SV to my guitar group this week. I got told to turn it down, it sounded nice but I could not get it to growl. 

Next week I will try the attenuator and also a Gibson LP.


The amp sounded good but so different in a hall to my music room. I will experiment over the coming weeks.

Need to get some complementary pedals.

We had no drummer this week. Once he is back I may be able to crank it.


G


----------



## G the wildman

Guys do any of you put a screen in front of your amp's speakers to deaden the sound.


----------



## T.J.

I built a foldable Plexigass panel from 2 sheets that I bought at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Sustainium

T.J. said:


> I built a foldable Plexigass panel from 2 sheets that I bought at Lowes or Home Depot.


Posit a pic of this panel if you could, I’d like to see how you have fashioned the hinge, thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Oh man, I just got that pedal a week or so ago, I think you’re really gonna like it! I love it! This boost pedal has soooo many options,...a clean boost,...a Fat switch, which is like a overdrive,... 4 knobs, (level, gain, bass, treble,), and a midrange boost too!
> 
> The best thing about this pedal, to me, is it’s transparency, it doesn’t change or color the tone of your amp. This pedal is always on in my pedal board. This is absolutely my favorite pedal! I’m interested in hearing what you think about it.



Hey scozz whats the difference between your Maxon OD-9 and an Ibanez TS-9?


----------



## paul-e-mann

G the wildman said:


> Guys do any of you put a screen in front of your amp's speakers to deaden the sound.


Youre gonna do that because your pals told you to turn down?

I was gonna suggest rearranging your band setup, I used to run into the volume wars with my old band at practice and the solution was line all the amps up in a row a couple feet apart and point them in the direction of the drummer. Now nobody's amp is pointing at anybody else and the drummer can now hear everybody equally.


----------



## BanditPanda

.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Hey scozz whats the difference between your Maxon OD-9 and an Ibanez TS-9?


Well, Maxon developed the chip that makes the OD-9 and the Ibanez tubescreamer what they are today. At least that’s what I read. I’ve had my Maxon OD-9 for almost 30 years! Here’s a bit of history of the Maxon/Ibanez tubescreamer. 

https://maxonfx.com/pages/about-maxon-guitar-effects-pedals-maxonfx-com


----------



## rolijen

Mine sounds really good through the SV212 cabinet. But it sounds much better, I dare say it sounds GREAT through my 1960b straight-front cab. Tonight I was getting spot on Physical Graffiti and Presence tones. Tomorrow I’m trying for Trower. So many classic tones. Really enjoying this amp.

EDIT: I first posted in the SC20H thread! Mine is the SV20H. However, I DO want an SC20H next!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> Hey scozz whats the difference between your Maxon OD-9 and an Ibanez TS-9?


Exact same pedal, only difference being, the OD9 is true bypass (or at least initial versions were, I haven't taken apart my 2nd, more recent OD9 to make sure).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rolijen said:


> Mine sounds really good through the SV212 cabinet. But it sounds much better, I dare say it sounds GREAT through my 1960b straight-front cab. Tonight I was getting spot on Physical Graffiti and Presence tones. Tomorrow I’m trying for Trower. So many classic tones. Really enjoying this amp.
> 
> EDIT: I first posted in the SC20H thread! Mine is the SV20H. However, I DO want an SC20H next!


Hell yes brother, you are getting some kick ass amps lined up.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

rolijen said:


> Mine sounds really good through the SV212 cabinet. But it sounds much better, I dare say it sounds GREAT through my 1960b straight-front cab. Tonight I was getting spot on Physical Graffiti and Presence tones. Tomorrow I’m trying for Trower. So many classic tones. Really enjoying this amp.
> 
> EDIT: I first posted in the SC20H thread! Mine is the SV20H. However, I DO want an SC20H next!


Can't beat a good 4x12 (IMO), unless it's multiple 4x12's.


----------



## Tiboy

marshallmellowed said:


> Can't beat a good 4x12 (IMO), unless it's multiple 4x12's.


Generally I agree. But the SV20 did not play well with my original Marshall 425A cab with 4 G12C25’s. Hence my purchase of the SV212 cab.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Can't beat a good 4x12 (IMO), unless it's multiple 4x12's.


Multiple for me also.


----------



## Buzzard

Tiboy said:


> Generally I agree. But the SV20 did not play well with my original Marshall 425A cab with 4 G12C25’s. Hence my purchase of the SV212 cab.


That’s strange I wonder why?


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, I am going to purchase either a Hall of Fame reverb pedal or a Boss RV6.

The Boss is buffered so I understand better for the FX loop in my SV.

Any views based upon experience is greatly welcome.

Thank you,

G


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I'd go with the RV6 too. Buffered pedals work fine in the SV20H's loop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I'm a TC fan, excellent pedals. I have the HOF, which can be set to either buffered or true bypass (via internal DIP switches). It also has TC's "TonePrint" technology, which gives you even more options.


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm a TC fan, excellent pedals. I have the HOF, which can be set to either buffered or true bypass (via internal DIP switches). It also has TC's "TonePrint" technology, which gives you even more options.


I know the boss sounded dull when it was turned off, I was running one up front in a blues Jr. years ago and then got the TC with no issues.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I am going to purchase either a Hall of Fame reverb pedal or a Boss RV6.
> 
> The Boss is buffered so I understand better for the FX loop in my SV.
> 
> Any views based upon experience is greatly welcome.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> G



I use a Hof in the loop of my SV20h, as @marshallmellowed say, you can change between buffered or true bypass.

Works just fine


----------



## Lizzardking308

For what it’s worth, I’m sure I’m not alone but the faceplates for these aren’t exactly high quality. That being said, they have shown to bubble up over time and look like crap. I had some real plexi plates made up to replace the cheap factory ones. If anyone is interested shoot me an email, I bought several extras to make the economics work.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> For what it’s worth, I’m sure I’m not alone but the faceplates for these aren’t exactly high quality. That being said, they have shown to bubble up over time and look like crap. I had some real plexi plates made up to replace the cheap factory ones. If anyone is interested shoot me an email, I bought several extras to make the economics work.


"Cheap factory ones"? I haven't heard of any complaints regarding the factory face plates, have there been complaints? My SC and SV both look fine to me.


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> "Cheap factory ones"? I haven't heard of any complaints regarding the factory face plates, have there been complaints? My SC and SV both look fine to me.




Yeah, it’s a piece of flimsy plastic where the plastic facing separates from the golden backing paper. It’s not an actual plexi panel, I even purchased a replacement panel from Marshall to see if they had been upgraded since the early heads but they are the same.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> Yeah, it’s a piece of flimsy plastic where the plastic facing separates from the golden backing paper. It’s not an actual plexi panel, I even purchased a replacement panel from Marshall to see if they had been upgraded since the early heads but they are the same.


Hmm, wasn't aware of that, but then I haven't had either of them apart. Just looking at them, I don't see anything noticeable, as far as "looking" cheap.


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> Hmm, wasn't aware of that, but then I haven't had either of them apart. Just looking at them, I don't see anything noticeable, as far as "looking" cheap.



They look fine until they separate. At that point it looks cheap. If you’re happy rock out man! I just didn’t like how it looked so a real plexi panel was the way to go!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> They look fine until they separate. At that point it looks cheap. If you’re happy rock out man! I just didn’t like how it looked so a real plexi panel was the way to go!


Yeah, as long as it looks fine, I'm fine. If it ever gets to a point where it doesn't, I'll worry about it then. At least we know there are replacement options.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tce63 said:


> I use a Hof in the loop of my SV20h, as @marshallmellowed say, you can change between buffered or true bypass.
> 
> Works just fine


I only have a few pedals, and I run them all in the loop, even my boost pedal.


----------



## Thevenin

Tiboy said:


> Generally I agree. But the SV20 did not play well with my original Marshall 425A cab with 4 G12C25’s. Hence my purchase of the SV212 cab.


I thought I was the only one. I've been playing the SV through my 425A for a few weeks and somethings missing. All the other amps sound great through it. Running my SV into two JTM60 C12 cabs again, one with a WGS green beret the other with the stock Marshall Heritage G12 (65W).


----------



## assaf110

Lizzardking308 said:


> They look fine until they separate. At that point it looks cheap. If you’re happy rock out man! I just didn’t like how it looked so a real plexi panel was the way to go!


Yeah, mine separated as well, the replacement is a welcomed addition.


----------



## G the wildman

Thanks guys,

So will my Tc compressor have a buffer switch


marshallmellowed said:


> I only have a few pedals, and I run them all in the loop, even my boost pedal.


 
I like the Hof. So may go for the small one. Regarding the buffer switch inside, will my tc compressor pedal also have a switch inside it?


----------



## Buzzard

assaf110 said:


> Yeah, mine separated as well, the replacement is a welcomed addition.


Damn, that's unacceptable imo .Those amps are BRAND new!That 's why I wait a while before buying new models of ANYTHING. I'm out. I'll put the $1,299- towards a handbuilt plexi with support from the builder if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Lizzardking308

Buzzard said:


> Damn, that's unacceptable imo .Those amps are BRAND new!That 's why I wait a while before buying new models of ANYTHING. I'm out. I'll put the $1,299- towards a handbuilt plexi with support from the builder if anything goes wrong.




It’s an easy fix to swap the faceplate so I wouldn’t let it stop you from getting the amp. Still an awesome sounding amp!!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

This is the first I’ve heard of the panel messing up. I wonder if this would be covered under warranty, and if so how easy it would be get get it taken care of. I mean, would someone have to send in the defective panel and be without while waiting on a new one? Since I’m new to Marshall I would assume I’d have to do business across the pond for warranty issues. That might be hard to do.

After looking at the pic I wonder if that’s not the new plastic film coming off. 

So Lizzardking308, maybe I missed something but did you say that you repaired yours on your own? I saw the pic and if you did that it looks great. Are you gonna be our official faceplate repair guy if warranties are out? Lol


----------



## Lizzardking308

Shane Stevenson said:


> This is the first I’ve heard of the panel messing up. I wonder if this would be covered under warranty, and if so how easy it would be get get it taken care of. I mean, would someone have to send in the defective panel and be without while waiting on a new one? Since I’m new to Marshall I would assume I’d have to do business across the pond for warranty issues. That might be hard to do.
> 
> After looking at the pic I wonder if that’s not the new plastic film coming off.
> 
> So Lizzardking308, maybe I missed something but did you say that you repaired yours on your own? I saw the pic and if you did that it looks great. Are you gonna be our official faceplate repair guy if warranties are out? Lol




I don’t know if under warranty or not, but I purchased a new panel from Marshall directly and was not impressed with it. That’s why I went the route of an actual plexi panel as then it’s done once and for all.


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> So will my Tc compressor have a buffer switch
> 
> 
> I like the Hof. So may go for the small one. Regarding the buffer switch inside, will my tc compressor pedal also have a switch inside it?


Just a suggestion, but I'd go with the larger HOF, it's much more versatile than the mini. I'd Having said that, if you only need one sound, there's probably a decent TonePrint you could load into the mini. I'd also double check that the mini version has the internal switches, I was referring to the standard 4 knob version having the bypass mode switches. I don't know if the TC compressor has the bypass mode switches, but the info would be on their website.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> I don’t know if under warranty or not, but I purchased a new panel from Marshall directly and was not impressed with it. That’s why I went the route of an actual plexi panel as then it’s done once and for all.


Cheap, not cheap..., I'm surprised any of the panels on the Studio series would be problematic this early in the release of these amps. Makes me think the panel was overly abused or subjected to something out of the ordinary. Mine look perfect on both amps, no flaws.


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> Cheap, not cheap..., I'm surprised any of the panels on the Studio series would be problematic this early in the release of these amps. Makes me think the panel was overly abused or subjected to something out of the ordinary. Mine look perfect on both amps, no flaws.




Nope, no abuse. You may never see it, but I have seen at least two, and another member here chimed in with same issue. Not looking for an argument with the replacement panels, and not looking to get rich either. More solve a problem I experienced along with a couple others, and figured it throw it out for anyone else. Once the ones I got to make the price reasonable for mine are gone then it’s up to someone else to solve it!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

marshallmellowed said:


> Cheap, not cheap..., I'm surprised any of the panels on the Studio series would be problematic this early in the release of these amps. Makes me think the panel was overly abused or subjected to something out of the ordinary. Mine look perfect on both amps, no flaws.



I noticed this on my SV20H about 3 months ago. It isn't extensive, just one small bubble around the standby toggle switch. I pressed it back in, it held for a day or two then it bubbled out again. Hasn't gotten any bigger, nor have any new areas developed since. You can hardly see it and I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Lizzardking308

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I noticed this on my SV20H about 3 months ago. It isn't extensive, just one small bubble around the standby toggle switch. I pressed it back in, it held for a day or two then it bubbled out again. Hasn't gotten any bigger, nor have any new areas developed since. You can hardly see it and I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it.



Bingo! I’m just too OCD with my stuff to let it go....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> Nope, no abuse. You may never see it, but I have seen at least two, and another member here chimed in with same issue. Not looking for an argument with the replacement panels, and not looking to get rich either. More solve a problem I experienced along with a couple others, and figured it throw it out for anyone else. Once the ones I got to make the price reasonable for mine are gone then it’s up to someone else to solve it!


No argument here, just stating that I haven't noticed anything on mine and was surprised to hear of this type of issue on such a new amp. I can tell you that the front panel of my JTM45 looks like the same material as my SV (clear over gold plastic), so apparently it's nothing unique to the SV. Glad you got yours upgraded to what you like, I'm sure it looks great. No one has asked, so guess I will, how much are the higher quality panels?


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> No argument here, just stating that I haven't noticed anything on mine and was surprised to hear of this type of issue on such a new amp. I can tell you that the front panel of my JTM45 looks like the same material as my SV (clear over gold plastic), so apparently it's nothing unique to the SV. Glad you got yours upgraded to what you like, I'm sure it looks great. No one has asked, so guess I will, how much are the higher quality panels?



right now they are about $50 plus shipping due to their custom nature. I thought about doing a larger quantity order but being stuck with 20 extras seemed a bit optimistic. So I have 5 from the original run, 2 maybe 3 left not reserved. If there was a lot of interest I would have got a bunch, and still can if needed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> right now they are about $50 plus shipping due to their custom nature. I thought about doing a larger quantity order but being stuck with 20 extras seemed a bit optimistic. So I have 5 from the original run, 2 maybe 3 left not reserved. If there was a lot of interest I would have got a bunch, and still can if needed.


That's not too bad. Do you see any reason these couldn't be installed over the top of the existing panel, and removed at a later date, if needed? Also, do you have any photos of the amp with the panel installed?


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> That's not too bad. Do you see any reason these couldn't be installed over the top of the existing panel, and removed at a later date, if needed? Also, do you have any photos of the amp with the panel installed?




You’d have to take the existing off most likely due to thickness as the plexi panel is a bit thicker than the paper/plastic OEM one. Minimum you’ll have to remove the head from the chassis to install. I literally got them in today, so not installed yet. I can absolutely post pics when I get around to doing it though. They turned out nice. They look like the late 60’s plexi vs the current One that favors the metal face 70’s look in my opinion. I’m really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> You’d have to take the existing off most likely due to thickness as the plexi panel is a bit thicker than the paper/plastic OEM one. Minimum you’ll have to remove the head from the chassis to install. I literally got them in today, so not installed yet. I can absolutely post pics when I get around to doing it though. They turned out nice. They look like the late 60’s plexi vs the current One that favors the metal face 70’s look in my opinion. I’m really happy with how they turned out.


What's the thickness of the new panel?


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> What's the thickness of the new panel?



if I could figure out how to post a picture again I’d take one side by side. Let me see if I can do it again.... they aren’t thick, the OEM are just super thin as they are basically a few sheets of paper thick.


----------



## Lizzardking308




----------



## Lizzardking308

Well I got two pics posted differently somehow. One shows the differences in thickness, the other shows the new one, right/top compared to the OEM replacement, and the SV20 and a JMP1H for comparison. I don’t have a plexi panel Marshall so can’t show that comparison.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Lizzardking308 said:


> Well I got two pics posted differently somehow. One shows the differences in thickness, the other shows the new one, right/top compared to the OEM replacement, and the SV20 and a JMP1H for comparison. I don’t have a plexi panel Marshall so can’t show that comparison.


The new one's quite a bit thicker than I thought it would be.


----------



## scozz

Buzzard said:


> Damn, that's unacceptable imo .Those amps are BRAND new!That 's why I wait a while before buying new models of ANYTHING. I'm out. I'll put the $1,299- towards a handbuilt plexi with support from the builder if anything goes wrong.


 Ceriatone might be an option for you!


Not for me though,....I like my amps to say Marshall on them!

http://www.ceriatone.com/series/model/british-style/


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ceriatone might be an option for you!
> 
> 
> Not for me though,....I like my amps to say Marshall on them!
> 
> http://www.ceriatone.com/series/model/british-style/


Thing is, there are tons of clones out there adorned with "Marshall" logos. Sad, but true.


----------



## Lizzardking308

marshallmellowed said:


> The new one's quite a bit thicker than I thought it would be.



its not bad, when I finally get it installed I can send pics. It’s not that the new one is thick, more so the OEM is thin.


----------



## Lizzardking308

Installed. Cake to do so. Looks way better. I’ll post a pic of the original, the OEM replacement and my new Plexi side by side as well.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Looks good. I was thinking about this, and I assume that Marshall used the clear over gold panels in an attempt to recreate to look of the original plexiglass panels. Since the SV20 is supposedly modeled after a 1959, I'll probably leave mine as-is, as the front panel matches my larger 1959 and other 4 holers.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

So why wouldn’t Marshall just make the panels the exact same way as they did back then? I mean, they went as far as recreating the sound and asthmatics, why not just go all of the way? Wasn’t it real plexiglass that was painted gold?


----------



## Lizzardking308

This is interesting. The attached picture is the original, the OEM replacement and the new plexi panel. Top is plexi, middle is replacement OEM and bottom is original. Also attached is a plexi panel on a real one. Looks closest to the new plexi panel.


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> Ceriatone might be an option for you!
> 
> 
> Not for me though,....I like my amps to say Marshall on them!
> 
> http://www.ceriatone.com/series/model/british-style/


Well you could commit the 'unpardonable sin' by putting the Marshall face plate on a Ceriatone amp!


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> Well you could commit the 'unpardonable sin' by putting the Marshall face plate on a Ceriatone amp!


You’re right @wntbtw ,.....unpardonable!



Not to mention uncongenial!


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> You’re right @wntbtw ,.....unpardonable!
> Not to mention uncongenial!


I hope you know I was just 'goofing around' with you--and that`s why I added the 'Funny Post' emoji s I wanted for you to know my post to you was meant to be funny!


----------



## Nikica

I saw few people mentioning High Treble channel hiss. 
How audible (loud) is hiss produced by your SV20? I have measured it and I didn't like numbers.. With 10" (95dB) speaker and everything on 5 except Normal on 0 it is cca 60dB. All on 10, Normal on 0 is almost 70dB. Do I have a broken one?


----------



## carlygtr56

Is the Bright Cap located on the Volume pot or somewhere on the board. I ask because it might not hurt to change it to a lower value.


----------



## Lizzardking308

Nikica said:


> I saw few people mentioning High Treble channel hiss.
> How audible (loud) is hiss produced by your SV20? I have measured it and I didn't like numbers.. With 10" (95dB) speaker and everything on 5 except Normal on 0 it is cca 60dB. All on 10, Normal on 0 is almost 70dB. Do I have a broken one?



If you have the amp dimed there’s some noise for sure, you’re basically redlining the amp so it’s expected. I find with a humbucker, back volumes to 8 and presence to 8 and it drops the noise substantially but still has that edge of blowing up awesome tone.


----------



## Nikica

It is almost the same level of noise form 2 to 10 on High treble. What cuts it down is if I rollback Presence and Treble. But then it is unusable dark.


----------



## ken361

Might want to try some Ruby HG AC5 high grade chinese tubes there supposed to be more quieter i just bought a replacement v2 for my Jubilee.


----------



## Tiboy

Nikica said:


> I saw few people mentioning High Treble channel hiss.
> How audible (loud) is hiss produced by your SV20? I have measured it and I didn't like numbers.. With 10" (95dB) speaker and everything on 5 except Normal on 0 it is cca 60dB. All on 10, Normal on 0 is almost 70dB. Do I have a broken one?



I’m also getting High Treble hiss with it on 4 and/or jumpered with normal on 2. It is exacerbated when my Tumnus is on. I’m also getting a lot of feedback.


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> I’m also getting High Treble hiss with it on 4 and/or jumpered with normal on 2. It is exacerbated when my Tumnus is on. I’m also getting a lot of feedback.


I think clean boost add some hiss the TC spark isnt too bad the Soul food was.


----------



## marshallmellowed

carlygtr56 said:


> Is the Bright Cap located on the Volume pot or somewhere on the board. I ask because it might not hurt to change it to a lower value.


On newer Marshall's, the bright caps are PCB mounted (unless it's a HW amp).


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> I hope you know I was just 'goofing around' with you--and that`s why I added the 'Funny Post' emoji s I wanted for you to know my post to you was meant to be funny!


Yeah I got it,.....me too!


----------



## eastwood6

Simple question. What color is the metallic paint on the “Marshall” logo on the Studio Vintage amps and cabs? Silver or gold? No local stores have and it’s hard to tell from photos. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Roe

eastwood6 said:


> Simple question. What color is the metallic paint on the “Marshall” logo on the Studio Vintage amps and cabs? Silver or gold? No local stores have and it’s hard to tell from photos. Thanks.


It's gold on mine.


----------



## tce63

eastwood6 said:


> Simple question. What color is the metallic paint on the “Marshall” logo on the Studio Vintage amps and cabs? Silver or gold? No local stores have and it’s hard to tell from photos. Thanks.



Gold on SV20h and SV212c , I have them booth


----------



## eastwood6

tce63 said:


> Gold on SV20h and SV212c , I have them booth



Thanks everyone. Same as the hand wired series. Appreciate the prompt responses. 

Have a Happy Thanksgiving (for those who celebrate said holiday)!


----------



## T.J.

Well .... My SV20 ARRIVED TODAY !!


----------



## G the wildman

T.J. said:


> Well .... My SV20 ARRIVED TODAY !!


Congratulations!!!!

Please tell us what you think of it and how you are using it.

Mine is now my go to amp.

G


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

T.J. said:


> Well .... My SV20 ARRIVED TODAY !!


Congratulations on your new amp brother, please enjoy your amp and give your full assessment of it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## tce63

T.J. said:


> Well .... My SV20 ARRIVED TODAY !!



Congrats to a fantastic amp

Cheers


----------



## scozz

Congrats @T.J.! Nothing better than a NAD,...except maybe a NGD!


----------



## Freddy78

Lizzardking308 said:


> For what it’s worth, I’m sure I’m not alone but the faceplates for these aren’t exactly high quality. That being said, they have shown to bubble up over time and look like crap. I had some real plexi plates made up to replace the cheap factory ones. If anyone is interested shoot me an email, I bought several extras to make the economics work.



Actually mine bubbled and also started to have paint chips under the bubbled area , i have contacted Marshall to replace them under warranty , i have sent clear pictures of the damage , their replay was that i need to send the AMP to them that they will evaluate the damage and then they will decide if they will replace it on top of that the shipment of the AMP to their premises should be covered by me and in case that they will define that this damage can be claimed under warranty then they will absorb the cost .
in order to avoid the shipment i have asked them kindly to send me a replacement part but they have refused to that as well .

as a Marshall supporter/user ( i have 2 amp heads , 1 cabinet , 1 combo amp , BT speker and BT headphones ) it was a very disappointing experience for me, from their customer service and form the quality of the build/materials specially after i have purchased a premium product from them .

i have contacted a faceplate manufacture to make authentic Plexi faceplates ( 1.5mm rear engraved ) , once that its done i will post my experience with Marshall on their FB page .


----------



## tce63

Freddy78 said:


> Actually mine bubbled and also started to have paint chips under the bubbled area , i have contacted Marshall to replace them under warranty , i have sent clear pictures of the damage , their replay was that i need to send the AMP to them that they will evaluate the damage and then they will decide if they will replace it on top of that the shipment of the AMP to their premises should be covered by me and in case that they will define that this damage can be claimed under warranty then they will absorb the cost .
> in order to avoid the shipment i have asked them kindly to send me a replacement part but they have refused to that as well .
> 
> as a Marshall supporter/user ( i have 2 amp heads , 1 cabinet , 1 combo amp , BT speker and BT headphones ) it was a very disappointing experience for me, from their customer service and form the quality of the build/materials specially after i have purchased a premium product from them .
> 
> i have contacted a faceplate manufacture to make authentic Plexi faceplates ( 1.5mm rear engraved ) , once that its done i will post my experience with Marshall on their FB page .



WTF poor service
Mine looks good so far.

And  to the forum, a great place


----------



## Freddy78

thank you tce63 , 

indeed very poor service , by the way i also have a custom shop head and the build quality is totally different to the current production ones .


----------



## rolijen

Hey, I have been using an attenuator with my SV20h since the first time I used it. Last night played it straight out (no attenuation). Divine. This is the best tone I’ve have gotten since 1979. Long live the SDV20h!


----------



## G the wildman

rolijen said:


> Hey, I have been using an attenuator with my SV20h since the first time I used it. Last night played it straight out (no attenuation). Divine. This is the best tone I’ve have gotten since 1979. Long live the SDV20h!


Yeh I like to play mine with no attenuator but right now my ears are ringing. Been playing Bits if All right now and Black magic woman. No pedals at all just my LP. It is such a lovely sound.

A slight angle change on the pick and I get a different sound. I love it.

On the downside my Tolex started pealing off. Called Marshall and they told me how to repair. It was easy so I did it.


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> On the downside my Tolex started pealing off. Called Marshall and they told me how to repair. It was easy so I did it.


Ok this is a little disconcerting, you got a tolex thing, and @Freddy78 has a faceplate issue with "bubbling" and "paint chips"! Also there have been others with faceplate issues, and Freddy78 got a very poor response from Marshall!

Not good, I'm watching this closely.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Yeh I like to play mine with no attenuator but right now my ears are ringing. Been playing Bits if All right now and Black magic woman. No pedals at all just my LP. It is such a lovely sound.
> 
> A slight angle change on the pick and I get a different sound. I love it.
> 
> On the downside my Tolex started pealing off. Called Marshall and they told me how to repair. It was easy so I did it.



I don´t have the Tolex problem, but I like you to share the information Marshall gave you so we know what to do if we got the same problem as you got.

Thanks in advance
Cheers


----------



## Dan909

Dang, after all this bubbled front panel talk I took a closer look at mine and realized mine has the same issue. How “easy” are we talking when replacing the front panel? It honestly doesn’t look that bad and is barely noticeable, but if it gets worse I will probably replace mine as well.


----------



## G the wildman

tce63 said:


> I don´t have the Tolex problem, but I like you to share the information Marshall gave you so we know what to do if we got the same problem as you got.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Cheers



Heat the Tolex with a hair drier and push back in place.

Or send back under guarantee.

G


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Heat the Tolex with a hair drier and push back in place.
> 
> Or send back under guarantee.
> 
> G



Thanks G, if it happens I will try it

Cheers


----------



## BftGibson

JohnH said:


> I'm gonna be very interested when you get around to comparing it with your VM. But be careful! this could get expensive for me. (I'm trying to hold onto the delusion that a VM is the only vintage-toned amp that I need, and that I teally don't need an SV!)


The VM 2266 is the amp i will use live. It covers all my amps. yesterday for the first time. got TS out& boosted , my gosh, i could get brootz(not my thing) then i stacked on top 1960 bv with first version gt75/Marshall vintage in X pattern. There it was,,,all of everything...all in 1 full stack...
do cover a lot of music ground & it did clean jazz, death metal.rock, blues. I love the thing dimed & riding guitar knobs. Its as dynamic as my 4 holers. the 425 cab with g12c are very good at clean & crunch. I bounce between F & M a lot writing songs, this covers it. At about 36 ish watts coming out, it hits just right. KT66 just might be my tube style..it really is ..if i could meld all my amps into 1..it does em..it does dynamics & it can crush boosted


----------



## paul-e-mann

Theres no shortage of these amps now, every retailer has them in stock! Cant believe I waited 5 months for mine but I really like it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

pedecamp said:


> Theres no shortage of these amps now, every retailer has them in stock! Cant believe I waited 5 months for mine but I really like it.


They are still sparse in SoCal !!


----------



## Thevenin

BftGibson said:


> The VM 2266 is the amp i will use live. It covers all my amps. yesterday for the first time. got TS out& boosted , my gosh, i could get brootz(not my thing) then i stacked on top 1960 bv with first version gt75/Marshall vintage in X pattern. There it was,,,all of everything...all in 1 full stack...
> do cover a lot of music ground & it did clean jazz, death metal.rock, blues. I love the thing dimed & riding guitar knobs. Its as dynamic as my 4 holers. the 425 cab with g12c are very good at clean & crunch. I bounce between F & M a lot writing songs, this covers it. At about 36 ish watts coming out, it hits just right. KT66 just might be my tube style..it really is ..if i could meld all my amps into 1..it does em..it does dynamics & it can crush boosted



Thanks for the info. The 2266 might be my next head within the next year. I have the 425A (G12C), but wanting an amp again that has good cleans. Already have the SV20H and love it.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I'm not seeing very many clips...


----------



## Thevenin

We sold everything else to afford it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> They are still sparse in SoCal !!


As long the online stores have them then they are not sparse!


----------



## Freddy78

Dan909 said:


> Dang, after all this bubbled front panel talk I took a closer look at mine and realized mine has the same issue. How “easy” are we talking when replacing the front panel? It honestly doesn’t look that bad and is barely noticeable, but if it gets worse I will probably replace mine as well.



Actually its not that difficult , you just need to remove the chassis from the amp head , 4 screws on the bottom of the head , then once you have the chassis exposed you will need to remove all the pot nuts , jack nuts and the main switch & standby , pay attention to the switches as you will need to use pliers to do it or the special nut lock , if you are using pliers use some cloth on top of the nut not to damage it , for the pots and the jack nuts you will need metric socket but also imperial can be used with some extra care .
once all is removed you can peel the old face plate as its glued to the chassis , install the new one with revers order .

as mentioned earlier i am preparing real Plexi plates please let me know if someone is interested as i might order more since these are custom made the is an option to get any kind of text on them , for example they can be made just like the real SLP 1959 ones , with regards to the cost they are a bit more expensive than the front engraved ones


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

pedecamp said:


> As long the online stores have them then they are not sparse!


Just can’t sit down and play one.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Freddy78 said:


> Actually its not that difficult , you just need to remove the chassis from the amp head , 4 screws on the bottom of the head , then once you have the chassis exposed you will need to remove all the pot nuts , jack nuts and the main switch & standby , pay attention to the switches as you will need to use pliers to do it or the special nut lock , if you are using pliers use some cloth on top of the nut not to damage it , for the pots and the jack nuts you will need metric socket but also imperial can be used with some extra care .
> once all is removed you can peel the old face plate as its glued to the chassis , install the new one with revers order .
> 
> as mentioned earlier i am preparing real Plexi plates please let me know if someone is interested as i might order more since these are custom made the is an option to get any kind of text on them , for example they can be made just like the real SLP 1959 ones , with regards to the cost they are a bit more expensive than the front engraved ones


Welcome to the forum.
I do believe you are going to like the great people here , and the amount of knowledge that is shared.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## paul-e-mann

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just can’t sit down and play one.


Exactly, thats why I bought one, I didnt really know if I wanted one or not but that was the only way to sit down and try one and I'm glad I did!


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, these are great amps and although it should not happen. We should not worry too much about aesthetics. At the end of the day Marshall will probably replace the plates for free via your supplier. But a bubbly plate won't make it sound any different. Plus people pay a lot for aged products


----------



## Lyv2Ryd

What's up MF!? I haven't been on here in a while, been concentrating my playing and gigging and basically life. Just felt like I wanted to stop back in and talk about how much I love my new sv20h. I really didn't think I needed a new amp but with all the great reviews how could I resist, so I ordered one. I got a deal from Cream City Music for about $130 less then the going price brand new wrapped up from the factory. Anyway, I've never played real Plexi so I did not know what to expect, but I got to say this is the best amp I've ever played!! The stuff I play which is mainly southern rock style in the vein of Allman's, Skynyrd, Outlaws, Charlie Daniels and Hatchet this is what they used so I'm hitting their tones like I never have before. I have a DSL 40 , a Fargen Olde 800 and a jcm800 but they all sound like the amp. I can get distortion and clean rolling the volume back unlike the other amps. I play mainly Gibson's with humbuckers and P90s and I can hear every nuance every difference in pickup and every difference in guitar with this amp. One of the best features is I can play on the neck pickups and still get a crisp bitey tone on the low strings. The feel , response and sensitivity is freaking awesome, don't really need pedals with this amp other than maybe a little delay or reverb and maybe a clean boost . I could never get this with any of my other amps. I didn't get the cabinet cuz I have a bunch and a bunch of speakers. I tried many combinations and like the guitars, I here every nuance in each and every speaker as well. My favorite speaker with it is a creamback 65. Don't really have a good match for it in my 212 cabinet so as per Jim Seavalls recommendation, I'm pairing it with a Scumback J55 65 watter. Needless to say I am really looking forward to my upcoming rehearsals and gigs with this new amp!! Cheers and rock on people!!


----------



## Bonedaddio

Been lurking on this thread for a while, gotta say, the *SV20* gets generally more love than I’ve ever seen on here, especially at that price point!
Thanks to all who’ve offered opinions and info; could not really afford it but my _*SV20*_ Head arrives today, $1104 out the door. Muahahahahahaha!
Hope the dog can figure out how to feed and walk himself: Daddy’s gonna be busy!!
Just kidding, but you know: NAD fever!
Edit: Sorry, I had it wrong above, I meant and received a Studio Vintage Head today!!
Duhuiee!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bonedaddio said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while, gotta say, the SC20 gets generally more love than I’ve ever seen on here, especially at that price point!
> Thanks to all who’ve offered opinions and info; could not really afford it but my SC20 Head arrives today, $1104 out the door. Muahahahahahaha!
> Hope the dog can figure out how to feed and walk himself: Daddy’s gonna be busy!!
> Just kidding, but you know: NAD fever!


Congratulations on your new amp day brother !!


----------



## G the wildman

Bonedaddio said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while, gotta say, the SC20 gets generally more love than I’ve ever seen on here, especially at that price point!
> Thanks to all who’ve offered opinions and info; could not really afford it but my SC20 Head arrives today, $1104 out the door. Muahahahahahaha!
> Hope the dog can figure out how to feed and walk himself: Daddy’s gonna be busy!!
> Just kidding, but you know: NAD fever!


Yup congrats you will love it. But for others reading the thread, I don't know that the SC is loved more. But it is probably easier to own and use.

Whereas the SV requires playing as it is very dynamic and also can require an attenuator.

In my opinion both fantastic amps.


----------



## G the wildman

Fender clean on a Marshall. My Fender amp is away for repair it blew up a while back. So it is not here to compare. But I tell you now I have the Boss RV6 reverb pedal in the front of my SV it sounds cleaner than a Fender. I am sure it isn't but it is very clean.

This amp is so versatile excluding high gain.

I bought ear plugs today! Not used yet but I think I need them with this amp.

G


----------



## paul-e-mann

G the wildman said:


> Fender clean on a Marshall. My Fender amp is away for repair it blew up a while back. So it is not here to compare. But I tell you now I have the Boss RV6 reverb pedal in the front of my SV it sounds cleaner than a Fender. I am sure it isn't but it is very clean.
> 
> This amp is so versatile excluding high gain.
> 
> I bought ear plugs today! Not used yet but I think I need them with this amp.
> 
> G


High gain can be had with the right pedal and sounds very good. 

Hows that rv6 modulate sound on the sv20?


----------



## Bonedaddio

So... first impression: Les Paul Standard Pro with coil taps and treble bleed mod into the SV20 head into a 1936 Cab with one Celestion something Er other and a WGS Vintage 30. Holy Mother of Elmer Fudd, does this amp seriously rock, on the 5watt setting!!
Jumpered the channels bright to normal, and with it cranked up some, and working the guitar controls, I got an almost immoral amount of different tones.
I then tried a BB Preamp on it: Sweet Mother of Monty Python, it was hard to stop playing!
I then tried my H9 max in the loop, it was cool but I think the loop is gonna be tricky because (I’m guessing here) I think whatever you put in the loop will need to be tolerant of large level changes and have plenty of headroom. I’d love to hear of others success with the loop!
So... I’m keeping it, it’s MINE, and it’s not going back. Worth every penny to me!


----------



## Freddy78

G the wildman said:


> Guys, these are great amps and although it should not happen. We should not worry too much about aesthetics. At the end of the day Marshall will probably replace the plates for free via your supplier. But a bubbly plate won't make it sound any different. Plus people pay a lot for aged products



about the cosmetic issues its just annoying 

the amp sounds amazing no complains about that , i am using it with 2x12 slant cabinet with celestion g12 xc35 and its perfect , my preferred way is to jumper Hi 1 to low 2 and plug the guitar to low 1 EQ is around 6 for all except of treble which i set it around 4-5 the hi vol is set to 3-4 and normal vol is set to around 6.5 , i can cover most of classic rock / blues sounds with my strat in this configuration 
this amp takes pedals very well , mostly i play with TC mojo mojo and fuzz face style pedal for over driven sounds if i want cleans i just roll off the guitar vol and i get nice and fat clean tone.

as mentioned earlier i have as well a Marshall JTM145 head which is different animal , i tried to use it on one rehearsal but it was not loud enough , for home use its more than enough , currently i am looking either to build a power amp for it or just to build a proper JTM45 replica but first i need to think on very creative excuse for the wife about the upcoming project  as this year for her opinion i have spent already way too much on my hobby


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Fender clean on a Marshall. My Fender amp is away for repair it blew up a while back. So it is not here to compare. But I tell you now I have the Boss RV6 reverb pedal in the front of my SV it sounds cleaner than a Fender. I am sure it isn't but it is very clean.
> 
> G


I may be the minority but I actually prefer Marshall cleans to Fender cleans hands down. I like my cleans with a little bit of fur on them, sometimes a bit more than a little bit! I really have no use for crystal clean cleans,....like I said, I may be in the minority.

If I want crystal cleans, my SC20 can do it in the "low sensitivity" input. I get the hairy cleans that I like on the "high sensitivity" input with the preamp volume low, it sounds great!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Bonedaddio said:


> View attachment 64491
> 
> So... first impression: Les Paul Standard Pro with coil taps and treble bleed mod into the SV20 head into a 1936 Cab with one Celestion something Er other and a WGS Vintage 30. Holy Mother of Elmer Fudd, does this amp seriously rock, on the 5watt setting!!
> Jumpered the channels bright to normal, and with it cranked up some, and working the guitar controls, I got an almost immoral amount of different tones.
> I then tried a BB Preamp on it: Sweet Mother of Monty Python, it was hard to stop playing!
> I then tried my H9 max in the loop, it was cool but I think the loop is gonna be tricky because (I’m guessing here) I think whatever you put in the loop will need to be tolerant of large level changes and have plenty of headroom. I’d love to hear of others success with the loop!
> So... I’m keeping it, it’s MINE, and it’s not going back. Worth every penny to me!


Holy Mother of Elmer Fudd Sweet Mother of Monty Python its a good amp isn't it? Glad youre enjoying it as am I.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I may be the minority but I actually prefer Marshall cleans to Fender cleans hands down. I like my cleans with a little bit of fur on them, sometimes a bit more than a little bit! I really have no use for crystal clean cleans,....like I said, I may be in the minority.
> 
> If I want crystal cleans, my SC20 can do it in the "low sensitivity" input. I get the hairy cleans that I like on the "high sensitivity" input with the preamp volume low, it sounds great!


You’re not the only one buddy


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> I may be the minority but I actually prefer Marshall cleans to Fender cleans hands down. I like my cleans with a little bit of fur on them, sometimes a bit more than a little bit! I really have no use for crystal clean cleans,....like I said, I may be in the minority.


I'm 100% with you on this ! Always preferred the fuller, bolder Marshall cleans. Also always preferred edge of breakup over crystal clear cleans. To me the former is way more dynamic and punchy.
Maybe we're in the minority, but then again, who cares ?


----------



## ampmadscientist

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just can’t sit down and play one.



But you can dream about it .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ampmadscientist said:


> But you can dream about it .


Good one brother


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> I may be the minority but I actually prefer Marshall cleans to Fender cleans hands down. I like my cleans with a little bit of fur on them, sometimes a bit more than a little bit! I really have no use for crystal clean cleans,....like I said, I may be in the minority.
> 
> If I want crystal cleans, my SC20 can do it in the "low sensitivity" input. I get the hairy cleans that I like on the "high sensitivity" input with the preamp volume low, it sounds great!


Not in the minority there, at least on this forum!
I have heard all my life that "Fender Clean" statement. I never got to experience that "Fender Clean" until about a year or so ago. I tried several different Fender amps including a Fender twin. Still prefer a Marshall clean any day over that Fender. I will say though, that the only Fender amp that I liked the clean on ( not better, just liked) was a Super Sonic 22.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Good one brother


It would be cool being 20 watts to just crank it up all the way and blast.
You could hardly get away with doing that on a 100 watt plexi, it was just too loud, but it sounded cool.
I am just thinking re-live that sound of the cranked plexi but at 20 watts. I hope that's the way it works out.


----------



## scozz

zanshin777 said:


> I have to say Marshall is too late with this studio series amps.
> 
> All Brands except Marshall started releasing smaller versions of their famous amps a couple of years ago.


Well they may be late, but they're certainly not TOO late. These amps are selling like crazy and everyone that buys one love them!


----------



## G the wildman

pedecamp said:


> High gain can be had with the right pedal and sounds very good.


----------



## G the wildman

pedecamp said:


> High gain can be had with the right pedal and sounds very good.
> 
> Hows that rv6 modulate sound on the sv20?


The pedal is very good. I tend only to use a little but it is very wet if you want it.

The modulation effect can get swampy quickly but is real nice for things like Lucy in the sky.

cheers,

G


----------



## Lizzardking308

If anyone has a faceplate that is bubbling up let me know, I can help. Shoot me a message.


----------



## Bonedaddio

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'm 100% with you on this ! Always preferred the fuller, bolder Marshall cleans. Also always preferred edge of breakup over crystal clear cleans. To me the former is way more dynamic and punchy.
> Maybe we're in the minority, but then again, who cares ?


This amp, the SV20H, has an amazingly "chimey" clean, I too prefer it and love it! Well said, sir!


----------



## Bonedaddio

Does anyone have any experienced advice re: the effects loop in the SV20? I'd like to run at least my H9 in the loop; it worked when I briefly tried it last night, but I'm not sure how to set the levels on the H9, it's great that you CAN change them... when I open up the guitar volume (I use treble-bleed networks in all), the amp goes from a clean or mild crunch to that beautiful open Plexi sound, which I BELIEVE puts more signal through the loop.
So, if I'm thinking right, the H9 should be set FOR that full on-controls opened up to my expected max volume in the loop?? That should keep it from clipping/distorting echo repeats etc.; but it may make the effects kind of weak when the guitar volume is rolled back??? I think??
Any input gratefully received! I can't be the only one, but searching didn't turn up much on this question with the SV20H.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I've used my TimeFactor quite a lot with the SV (recently moved the TF to my small board as I got a Boss DD-500, which is more powerful for stereo use), set for maximum headroom, and it's fine...mostly. As in, it doesn't clip the input of the effect, and you get some clarity from the effect.
A few caveats though: as, unless you're using a volume box (which I do btw), the preamp always runs wide open, when you crank volumes the power amp starts to distort and compress, which means the balance of wet and dry can be altered a bit. Which isn't too much of an issue with a programmable box, as you can create presets for different things, but still. Also, if you get the amp to crunch and use it at full tilt, don't expect the same amount of clarity as you'd get from a master volume design that get all his saturation from the preamp and uses the power amp for maximum headroom. Which is why back in the 80s when people were starting to use more effects, they were using their Superleads either loaded down and re-amped (the early EVH method) and/or slaved into another another amp (the 80s EVH method). Which is why, if you want a constant wet/dry ratio and "modern" functionality of your effects, getting a reamp box such as the Fryette Power Station or Boss Waza TAE makes sense.

Me personally, out of convenience, I use a volume box (that I built) first in the FX loop to tame the SV a bit and control volume (at the price of some power amp saturation, but I prefer to have the amp at a mild crunch and boost if from here anyway, as I prefer it over the "everything dimed" sound of a Lead/Superlead, which is a bit too wooly for my taste), then use an EQ pedal for lead boost and get along with what I get. Works for me, might or might not work for you.



Bonedaddio said:


> This amp, the SV20H, has an amazingly "chimey" clean, I too prefer it and love it! Well said, sir!


That's why I currently use my HSS Strat quite a lot with the SV: I have vintage-y single coils (Suhr V60LPs) and a Duncan JB, so the pickup selector (along with adjusting my right hand attack and adjusting the volume knob) IS my channel footswitch of sorts, as I can go from almost clean/edge of breakup to AC/DC-style crunch instantly. And I love how that way you feel very "connected" to the amp in a way that I haven't felt with any "preamp-centric" amp, each variation in pickup selection and in pick attack gets an instant variation in tone. Very expressive, and very rewarding. I feel like it has made me a better player, in a way a more compressed amp never would.
Also, that's why, contrary to the more modern way of trying to balance pickups in a HSS configuration so there isn't a jump in output volume going from a single coil to the humbucker, I actually like that imbalance in my Strat, as it widens the range of available tones quite a bit before even hitting a boost. Sure, it makes you work a bit more for neck single-coil soloing, but that's part of the fun 
And again, setting the amp for a mild crunch and hitting it with a Tube Screamer of an OCD allows me to get just enough saturation and compression for legato/tapping tricks. But overall, I don't like gear that "plays itself", and feel way more connected to the gear when you really need to dig in and PLAY to get what you want out of it. Sounds and feels much better that way to me.
Which is why, 6 months after I got the SV, I'm still amazed at how good it sounds and feels. Especially since I got the EVH cab. It's just THAT sound and feel I've been after. Amazing amp, and incredible bang for the bucks.


----------



## Bonedaddio

I’m just checking; your eq pedal is in the loop? In what position?
My plan is the H9 and possibly a 10 band eq or Carbon Copy in the loop; tuner then wah then OD (or 2) on the floor. 
I’m going to be fiddling with this amp/H9 combination for a while, a long while of HUGE fun, glad I have an already dialed-in 50w Code combo which I use with a BB Overdrive or a Marshal GuvnorII , depending what song for practice n gigs. It’s actually a great rig, the code has decent effects and I’m working on a full midi setup for it with an FB1010.


----------



## tce63

Bonedaddio said:


> I’m just checking; your eq pedal is in the loop? In what position?
> My plan is the H9 and possibly a 10 band eq or Carbon Copy in the loop; tuner then wah then OD (or 2) on the floor.
> I’m going to be fiddling with this amp/H9 combination for a while, a long while of HUGE fun, glad I have an already dialed-in 50w Code combo which I use with a BB Overdrive or a Marshal GuvnorII , depending what song for practice n gigs. It’s actually a great rig, the code has decent effects and I’m working on a full midi setup for it with an FB1010.



I only use one pedal in the loop, HOF.
In front i have 2 TC-E Spark boost.

I don´t need any more with this fantastic amp

Cheers


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Bonedaddio said:


> I’m just checking; your eq pedal is in the loop? In what position?
> My plan is the H9 and possibly a 10 band eq or Carbon Copy in the loop; tuner then wah then OD (or 2) on the floor.
> I’m going to be fiddling with this amp/H9 combination for a while, a long while of HUGE fun, glad I have an already dialed-in 50w Code combo which I use with a BB Overdrive or a Marshal GuvnorII , depending what song for practice n gigs. It’s actually a great rig, the code has decent effects and I’m working on a full midi setup for it with an FB1010.


Here's my current setup.
In front of the amp, I have a Line6 G75 wireless (that also splits to a Korg Pitchblack tuner) > Dunlop 95Q wah > Keeley 4-button comp clone (homemade with vintage CE3080 chip) > Detox EQ clone > Maxon OD9 > OCD clone (I've been using a Guvnor clone for several months and liked it a lot in front of the SV, the OCD is just a bit fatter and smoother) > Boss CE-2 > Line6 M5 (which is my "swiss army knife" pedal, I use it for octaver/flanger/phaser/tremolo/slapback...thinking of replacing it with a Boss MD-500). Then into the amp (top left input, with channels jumpered).
In the loop, I have the volume box, then EQ pedal (was using a Boss GE-7, recently replaced it with a Source Audio Programmable EQ...either way I use it as a lead/volume boost mainly) then the DD-500 (which replaced my TimeFactor on the "big" board). For bigger stages, I use the delay to split to stereo (using a DSL100 and Palmer 2x12 as the other side of the rig).

Keep in my that I play covers and tribute stuff, so I need quite a wide range of tones, including U2 stuff, PF's Another Brick In The Wall Pt1, Billy Idol's Rebel Yell, lots of Queen stuff, and much more. So, as big as this may seem, it's the bare minimum I need to cover the range of tones I use. The wireless is also convenient for swapping quickly between guitars (a HSS Strat and a Les Paul).

I've been using the FCB1010 (with a Uno chip) at one point, amongst several MIDI rigs I've used (I did the pedals in a rack/switcher thing for a few years), it's a nice controller, especially with the Uno chip. Moved on to a VoodooLab GCP, then the Fractal MFC-10, but the Behringer was nice. Though I'm thinking of getting another switcher/looper, but will go for a floor-based one next time (probably the MusicomLab), as hauling around a very heavy 4U along with the rest of the rig wasn't fun, especially for 4am loadouts...


----------



## G the wildman

Does it matter how I jump my SV or where I plug my guitar.

surely I can blend all 4 possibilities to sound exactly the same.

yes or no?

G


----------



## Shane Stevenson

G the wildman said:


> Does it matter how I jump my SV or where I plug my guitar.
> 
> surely I can blend all 4 possibilities to sound exactly the same.
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> G


Now this is a great question.


----------



## johan.b

G the wildman said:


> Does it matter how I jump my SV or where I plug my guitar.
> 
> surely I can blend all 4 possibilities to sound exactly the same.
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> G



Both yes and no. ..
... for the channel you plug into, it makes no difference... by plugging something into both high and low input, you disable the switching that makes it high or low. You will end up with 68k into amp and 136kOhm in series out of whichever you use for jumping.

On the receiving channel thou, you'll be plugging into either a +1M load with 33k in series into tube for "high" or 136k load with 68k in series on the low input...
Add to they the total of 136kOhm series resistance from the jumped channel

Which sounds better is your choice
J












15757305474997147242105667888297



__ johan.b
__ Dec 7, 2019


----------



## rolijen

Not trying to hijack the thread. Relevant content coming. Tonight at the East Peoria Festival of Lights, my family and I enjoyed many amazing light displays. Literally millions of LEDs comprise dozens of complex light sculptures. I was taken by this literal LED Zeppelin.

Instantly made me grateful for my SV20h. There. Back on topic 

Roli

h


----------



## paul-e-mann

G the wildman said:


> Does it matter how I jump my SV or where I plug my guitar.
> 
> surely I can blend all 4 possibilities to sound exactly the same.
> 
> yes or no?
> 
> G





Shane Stevenson said:


> Now this is a great question.


They dont sound the same, surely experiment and see for yourself. Depending on the guitar determines which way i jumper or not and plug guitar in high or low, it makes a difference.


----------



## G the wildman

On a separate note - practice with anything other than my SV isn't lighting my fire. 

I must have found what I have been looking for.


----------



## G the wildman

pedecamp said:


> They dont sound the same, surely experiment and see for yourself. Depending on the guitar determines which way i jumper or not and plug guitar in high or low, it makes a difference.



I hear what you say re experiment for your self and I do but like opinions.

My wife has been bollocking me for this for 40 years. She says: "why did you ask that question when you know the answer"

I suppose it's because I know that other people will know many things that I don't and I learn that way.

G


----------



## steve13881

New member here! Never dabbled with decent Marshall's, once had a couple of old MG series when I was younger and green then had a terrible 2266C VM about 11 odd years ago. Which was nasty! for some reason I dont know why. Jogged them on. Since then I have been with Fender amps, 6L6 vibrolux mostly but recently been curious about the SV20. Always craved that Hendrix style plexi tone, Took a chance on the SV20H and now I have it! With strat I'm going into top input of the normal channel, maxing everything and rolling back the guitar to 4/5 and working from there! Presence dimed is giving me enough cut without jumping to the high side, though I have tried it.... it's all magic! What I've always wanted. vintage clyde McCoy's are just perfect for this amp, roll the guitar back a bit and hit the wah, instant Jimi!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steve13881 said:


> New member here! Never dabbled with decent Marshall's, once had a couple of old MG series when I was younger and green then had a terrible 2266C VM about 11 odd years ago. Which was nasty! for some reason I dont know why. Jogged them on. Since then I have been with Fender amps, 6L6 vibrolux mostly but recently been curious about the SV20. Always craved that Hendrix style plexi tone, Took a chance on the SV20H and now I have it! With strat I'm going into top input of the normal channel, maxing everything and rolling back the guitar to 4/5 and working from there! Presence dimed is giving me enough cut without jumping to the high side, though I have tried it.... it's all magic! What I've always wanted. vintage clyde McCoy's are just perfect for this amp, roll the guitar back a bit and hit the wah, instant Jimi!


 To the forum you will find quite a bit of great people here.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## G the wildman

steve13881 said:


> New member here! Never dabbled with decent Marshall's, once had a couple of old MG series when I was younger and green the
> n had a terrible 2266C VM about 11 odd years ago. Which was nasty! for some reason I dont know why. Jogged them on. Since then I have been with Fender amps, 6L6 vibrolux mostly but recently been curious about the SV20. Always craved that Hendrix style plexi tone, Took a chance on the SV20H and now I have it! With strat I'm going into top input of the normal channel, maxing everything and rolling back the guitar to 4/5 and working from there! Presence dimed is giving me enough cut without jumping to the high side, though I have tried it.... it's all magic! What I've always wanted. vintage clyde McCoy's are just perfect for this amp, roll the guitar back a bit and hit the wah, instant Jimi!



Welcome to the thread and congrats on the amp. It is wonderful isn't it!


----------



## ken361

Just bought Fender Players Stratocaster from GC got a nice deal limited for 508 regular 675.00 it sounds fine through the plexi. It needed a major setup though I have to adjust the saddles still. New bag and a Voodoo mini power supply I asked the manager to cut price since it was a floor model, took off cash on each item.


----------



## Bonedaddio

Welcome Steve13881! Great bunch on this thread!!
Wow, you picked an awesome amp to jump in to: the SV20(H) is an amazing amp!!
About the input channel you start from: I tried this the other night, and whichever top input you start with and then jump into the other top input, you can get a huge variety of tones by adjusting the two volumes! They’re very different. I start with the treble, and jump to the normal, outstanding!!


----------



## ken361

Eye candy


----------



## G the wildman

ken361 said:


> Eye candy


Very nice Ken.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

My new SV20H and matching SV212 cab arrived today and I’m very pleased!! Here’s what I think...

- much differant that the SC, more of an organic midrange hump vintage sound that I was hoping for.

- this is not a bedroom friendly amp on its own, even in 5 watt mode. BUT I knew this ahead of time. What it is, is a fantastic band amp.

- Extremely pedal friendly with a blues driver & mini tubescreamer but to be honest, for the first hour of playing it I forgot I had a pedalboard in front of me. I can take this amp to a venue and be satisfied without a pedalboard. Seriously!

- online demos don’t do the SV justice. IMO I don’t think half of the videos are running this amp right. Just set the tone stack to noon and use the volumes to get what this amp can do.

- for me, compared to my SC, the 5 watt mode is overall better. That’s saying a lot because the SC definitely has a good usable 5 watt mode. Just don’t think your gonna get the SV in its sweet spot without the family or apartment neighbors complaining in 5 watt mode. What the 5 watt mode is, for me, a comfortable practice / jam volume.


- the natural overdrive is extremely smooth, even with new speakers.

- I’m running it with knobs all at noon except volume section. Here is what I’ve learned so far: Jump the channels. Start out with the high channel off and the normal channel just at the level where the amp opens itself up. This should be somewhere around 3.5. Then bring in the high channel to taste. If you don’t think that’s a great sound then maybe Fender is the amp for you lol.

- The SV breaks up sooner than I thought but this is a very good thing for me and for what I was wanting. With my LP edge of breakup will actually be around 3, maybe 2.5 on the volumes. In 5 watt mode this is strong enough for a drummer and a smaller size venue. 20 watt mode is LOUD but in a really pleasant way.

- this amp cleans up in a WONDERFUL way with the volume knob!!

- The SV has more of a hollow woody kind of sound than my SC, with pinch harmonics to kill for. Pinch harmonics are easier with the SV than the SC. At least to me. This is the funnest amp I’ve ever played and that’s sayin a lot.

So, I’m summary, I believe I like this amp better than my SC. I like my SC better than any other amp I’ve owned in the past. Hopefully that makes sense. This is the best luck I’ve had with amp buying! Thanks Marshall!


----------



## tce63

Shane Stevenson said:


> My new SV20H and matching SV212 cab arrived today and I’m very pleased!! Here’s what I think...
> 
> - much differant that the SC, more of an organic midrange hump vintage sound that I was hoping for.
> 
> - this is not a bedroom friendly amp on its own, even in 5 watt mode. BUT I knew this ahead of time. What it is, is a fantastic band amp.
> 
> - Extremely pedal friendly with a blues driver & mini tubescreamer but to be honest, for the first hour of playing it I forgot I had a pedalboard in front of me. I can take this amp to a venue and be satisfied without a pedalboard. Seriously!
> 
> - online demos don’t do the SV justice. IMO I don’t think half of the videos are running this amp right. Just set the tone stack to noon and use the volumes to get what this amp can do.
> 
> - for me, compared to my SC, the 5 watt mode is overall better. That’s saying a lot because the SC definitely has a good usable 5 watt mode. Just don’t think your gonna get the SV in its sweet spot without the family or apartment neighbors complaining in 5 watt mode. What the 5 watt mode is for me is a comfortable practice / jam volume.
> 
> 
> - the natural overdrive is extremely smooth, even with new speakers.
> 
> - I’m running it with knobs all at noon except volume section. Here is what I’ve learned so far: Jump the channels. Start out with the high channel off and the normal channel just at the level where the amp opens itself up. This should be somewhere around 3.5. Then bring in the high channel to taste. If you don’t think that’s a great sound then maybe Fender is the amp for you lol.
> 
> - The SV breaks up sooner than I thought but this is a very good thing for me and for what I was wanting. With my LP edge of breakup will actually be around 3, maybe 2.5 on the volumes. I’m 5 watt mode this is strong enough for a drummer and a smaller size venue. 20 watt mode is LOUD but in a really pleasant way.
> 
> - this amp cleans up in a WONDERFUL way with the volume knob!!
> 
> - The SV has more of a hollow woody kind of sound than my SC, with pinch harmonics to kill for. Pinch harmonics are easier with the SV than the SC. At least to me. This is the funnest amp I’ve ever played and that’s sayin a lot.
> 
> So, I’m summary, I believe I like this amp better than my SC. I like my SC better than any other amp I’ve owned in the past. Hopefully that makes sense. This is the best luck I’ve had with amp buying! Thanks Marshall!



*I think you nailed it *


----------



## Sustainium

Shane Stevenson said:


> My new SV20H and matching SV212 cab arrived today and I’m very pleased!! Here’s what I think...
> 
> - much differant that the SC, more of an organic midrange hump vintage sound that I was hoping for.
> 
> - this is not a bedroom friendly amp on its own, even in 5 watt mode. BUT I knew this ahead of time. What it is, is a fantastic band amp.
> 
> - Extremely pedal friendly with a blues driver & mini tubescreamer but to be honest, for the first hour of playing it I forgot I had a pedalboard in front of me. I can take this amp to a venue and be satisfied without a pedalboard. Seriously!
> 
> - online demos don’t do the SV justice. IMO I don’t think half of the videos are running this amp right. Just set the tone stack to noon and use the volumes to get what this amp can do.
> 
> - for me, compared to my SC, the 5 watt mode is overall better. That’s saying a lot because the SC definitely has a good usable 5 watt mode. Just don’t think your gonna get the SV in its sweet spot without the family or apartment neighbors complaining in 5 watt mode. What the 5 watt mode is for me is a comfortable practice / jam volume.
> 
> 
> - the natural overdrive is extremely smooth, even with new speakers.
> 
> - I’m running it with knobs all at noon except volume section. Here is what I’ve learned so far: Jump the channels. Start out with the high channel off and the normal channel just at the level where the amp opens itself up. This should be somewhere around 3.5. Then bring in the high channel to taste. If you don’t think that’s a great sound then maybe Fender is the amp for you lol.
> 
> - The SV breaks up sooner than I thought but this is a very good thing for me and for what I was wanting. With my LP edge of breakup will actually be around 3, maybe 2.5 on the volumes. I’m 5 watt mode this is strong enough for a drummer and a smaller size venue. 20 watt mode is LOUD but in a really pleasant way.
> 
> - this amp cleans up in a WONDERFUL way with the volume knob!!
> 
> - The SV has more of a hollow woody kind of sound than my SC, with pinch harmonics to kill for. Pinch harmonics are easier with the SV than the SC. At least to me. This is the funnest amp I’ve ever played and that’s sayin a lot.
> 
> So, I’m summary, I believe I like this amp better than my SC. I like my SC better than any other amp I’ve owned in the past. Hopefully that makes sense. This is the best luck I’ve had with amp buying! Thanks Marshall!


F#@k, I think I bought the wrong amp...lol


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Sustainium said:


> F#@k, I think I bought the wrong amp...lol


lol! Your statement really made me laugh! If you bought the SC20H then you bought an outstanding amp. I would never part with mine. As a matter of fact it’s easier to practice in the bedroom with the SC since it’s a master volume amp. I just immediately gravitated towards the sound of my new SV. I’m gonna say something that might get me kicked off of here, but I detect a little Trainwreck amp feel in my SV. Just a tad though. Maybe Ken Fischer had a plexi in mind when designing it...who knows. 

Here is why lots of folks might choose the SC over the SV. This is just my opinion. First off, with the SC its a better lower volume playing amp and it also sounds great with cold tubes. After the SV gets to the right volume level, being about 3.5-4 with both volumes jumped, it comes to life. That’s not all though...the tubes need to heat up good and hot. After those two stars align, then you have THAT SOUND. 

If your gonna run into your local GC for a sit down with those two amps you will most likely walk out with the SC. Now if you walk in and pack a lunch, and have no respect for the employee watching your volume level and time on the two amps, you might walk out with the SV. 

I always make blanket statements as if all players like what I like lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Shane Stevenson said:


> lol! Your statement really made me laugh! If you bought the SC20H then you bought an outstanding amp. I would never part with mine. As a matter of fact it’s easier to practice in the bedroom with the SC since it’s a master volume amp. I just immediately gravitated towards the sound of my new SV. I’m gonna say something that might get me kicked off of here, but I detect a little Trainwreck amp feel in my SV. Just a tad though. Maybe Ken Fischer had a plexi in mind when designing it...who knows.
> 
> Here is why lots of folks might choose the SC over the SV. This is just my opinion. First off, with the SC its a better lower volume playing amp and it also sounds great with cold tubes. After the SV gets to the right volume level, being about 3.5-4 with both volumes jumped, it comes to life. That’s not all though...the tubes need to heat up good and hot. After those two stars align, then you have THAT SOUND.
> 
> If your gonna run into your local GC for a sit down with those two amps you will most likely walk out with the SC. Now if you walk in and pack a lunch, and have no respect for the employee watching your volume level and time on the two amps, you might walk out with the SV.
> 
> I always make blanket statements as if all players like what I like lol.


Congratulations on your new amp, that is one hell of a review, please continue to ring everyone’s ears.
Cheers


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’ll stop going on about this amp, but before I do let me say this...if your a guitar player who has never experienced plexi tones then you are missing out on everything. I’ve been plugged in for the last three hours. And no, I don’t work for Marshall. Just sayin...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sounds like the bottom line is, if you have one, you also need the other, so save up for both. I will say that, like with it's big brothers, with the SV, the challenge is to get a good volume boost for solos. This is always a challenge when using non-master volume amps, and you have to use reverse logic. I have no problem volume boosting the SC.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like the bottom line is, if you have one, you also need the other, so save up for both. I will say that, like with it's big brothers, with the SV, the challenge is to get a good volume boost for solos. This is always a challenge when using non-master volume amps, and you have to use reverse logic. I have no problem volume boosting the SC.


At the moment I’m basically using a mini tubescreamer with the gain turned all the way down to boost solos. I’m also using a Blues Driver for heavy chunky riffs. I’m open to suggestions on the perfect solo boost for the SV. The TS sounds great with my SV, better with my SC, but I feel like there’s something better.


----------



## tce63

Shane Stevenson said:


> At the moment I’m basically using a mini tubescreamer with the gain turned all the way down to boost solos. I’m also using a Blues Driver for heavy chunky riffs. I’m open to suggestions on the perfect solo boost for the SV. The TS sounds great with my SV, better with my SC, but I feel like there’s something better.



I use the TC-E Spark Boost

I think it's so good, that I actually have 2, with the little switch you can change between, Clean/Fat/Mid Boost.
Do not color the sound at all, you also have 4 knobs for Gain/Level/Treble/Bass
Can deliver +26db

https://www.thomann.de/se/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm


----------



## Georgiatec

Guys, if you haven't already, try putting an extra boost, OD or dirt pedal between the two channels for even more options.
E.g. Guitar to OD, then into top left, then bottom left to a second OD or EQ, then into top or bottom right.
This gives you so many flavours of boost and solo sounds to play with as well as being able to alter the EQ to the normal channel.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like the bottom line is, if you have one, you also need the other, so save up for both. I will say that, like with it's big brothers, with the SV, the challenge is to get a good volume boost for solos. This is always a challenge when using non-master volume amps, and you have to use reverse logic. I have no problem volume boosting the SC.


I found out pretty fast, because of the way the amp works (namely, the fact it partly relies on power amp compression/saturation), a clean boost in the loop doesn't really work as a lead/volume boost, as you don't get much of a lift.
BUT an EQ pedal with mids bumped up does it perfectly ! I've been using a Boss GE-7, then recently got a Source Audio Programmable EQ, and both have done the trick perfectly so far. Even allows you to tailor your lead tone (I tend to cut a bit 100Hz and 12-16k).
At one point, I also built a dual volume box (with a 3PDT footswitch going from one volume pot to the other) that was also doing the job fine. I don't think there's anything similar available on the market right now unfortunately, but it's pretty easy to build (cheap too).


----------



## johan.b

WellBurnTheSky said:


> ....At one point, I also built a dual volume box (with a 3PDT footswitch going from one volume pot to the other) that was also doing the job fine. I don't think there's anything similar available on the market right now unfortunately, but it's pretty easy to build (cheap too).



A boss LS2 could do what your volume box did.(and a lot more) it has individual level for two switchable loops and can boost up to 20db... it's a great little utility pedal I'd recommended to anyone
J


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, I always forget about the LS-2, great box ! Though again, boosting up doesn't really work on the SV. But you could devise lots of strategies to use the LS-2 to great effect for going from rhythm to lead.
Another good option would be a volume pedal in the loop, bringing volume down for rhythm. I personally don't really like them, as IME it's kinda hard to get precisely to one point of the range, but some like them.


----------



## ken361

Shane Stevenson said:


> My new SV20H and matching SV212 cab arrived today and I’m very pleased!! Here’s what I think...
> 
> - much differant that the SC, more of an organic midrange hump vintage sound that I was hoping for.
> 
> - this is not a bedroom friendly amp on its own, even in 5 watt mode. BUT I knew this ahead of time. What it is, is a fantastic band amp.
> 
> - Extremely pedal friendly with a blues driver & mini tubescreamer but to be honest, for the first hour of playing it I forgot I had a pedalboard in front of me. I can take this amp to a venue and be satisfied without a pedalboard. Seriously!
> 
> - online demos don’t do the SV justice. IMO I don’t think half of the videos are running this amp right. Just set the tone stack to noon and use the volumes to get what this amp can do.
> 
> - for me, compared to my SC, the 5 watt mode is overall better. That’s saying a lot because the SC definitely has a good usable 5 watt mode. Just don’t think your gonna get the SV in its sweet spot without the family or apartment neighbors complaining in 5 watt mode. What the 5 watt mode is, for me, a comfortable practice / jam volume.
> 
> 
> - the natural overdrive is extremely smooth, even with new speakers.
> 
> - I’m running it with knobs all at noon except volume section. Here is what I’ve learned so far: Jump the channels. Start out with the high channel off and the normal channel just at the level where the amp opens itself up. This should be somewhere around 3.5. Then bring in the high channel to taste. If you don’t think that’s a great sound then maybe Fender is the amp for you lol.
> 
> - The SV breaks up sooner than I thought but this is a very good thing for me and for what I was wanting. With my LP edge of breakup will actually be around 3, maybe 2.5 on the volumes. In 5 watt mode this is strong enough for a drummer and a smaller size venue. 20 watt mode is LOUD but in a really pleasant way.
> 
> - this amp cleans up in a WONDERFUL way with the volume knob!!
> 
> - The SV has more of a hollow woody kind of sound than my SC, with pinch harmonics to kill for. Pinch harmonics are easier with the SV than the SC. At least to me. This is the funnest amp I’ve ever played and that’s sayin a lot.
> 
> So, I’m summary, I believe I like this amp better than my SC. I like my SC better than any other amp I’ve owned in the past. Hopefully that makes sense. This is the best luck I’ve had with amp buying! Thanks Marshall!


Today i tried the strat neck pup with the normal channel at 6 and bright at 4 it sounds wayyy better the both at 6 or 7 wow! mids maxed treb and presence at 3 o clock bass at 6


----------



## ken361

Amateur playing at 5 watts TC spark for some chime slight boost


----------



## Shane Stevenson

tce63 said:


> I use the TC-E Spark Boost
> 
> I think it's so good, that I actually have 2, with the little switch you can change between, Clean/Fat/Mid Boost.
> Do not color the sound at all, you also have 4 knobs for Gain/Level/Treble/Bass
> Can deliver +26db
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm
> 
> View attachment 64863


I actually looked at the mini spark boost for $45. From what I’m reading it seems as if a boost doesn’t work so well with the SV for solos. Your using the spark boost with an SV?


----------



## ken361

Shane Stevenson said:


> I actually looked at the mini spark boost for $45. From what I’m reading it seems as if a boost doesn’t work so well with the SV for solos. Your using the spark boost with an SV?


yeah for a little more gain and EQ


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Amateur playing at 5 watts TC spark for some chime slight boost



Some good sounding strat tones there Ken, really liking the color on your new axe bro.
Cheers


----------



## catscanman

I use a Suhr KoKo boost with mine and it sounds great long with a Timmy V2.


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Some good sounding strat tones there Ken, really liking the color on your new axe bro.
> Cheers


Thanks me too


----------



## tce63

Shane Stevenson said:


> I actually looked at the mini spark boost for $45. From what I’m reading it seems as if a boost doesn’t work so well with the SV for solos. Your using the spark boost with an SV?



Yes I do, I have the SV20H + SV212C , when using One of the Sparks in the Fat position it works great for leads


----------



## Michael Roe

ken361 said:


> Amateur playing at 5 watts TC spark for some chime slight boost



Sounds great bro!
Nice new Strat! 
I have been on a Strat craze the last few months. My favorite is my AM Pro SSS. That one just has the mojo. Love those V-Mod pups in it.


----------



## ken361

Michael Roe said:


> Sounds great bro!
> Nice new Strat!
> I have been on a Strat craze the last few months. My favorite is my AM Pro SSS. That one just has the mojo. Love those V-Mod pups in it.


Thanks i almost bought a Ultra 1450.00 SSS or a Shawbucker on sale or a tele then i figured I would get a MIM which is great for these.


----------



## Georgiatec

Has anyone noticed the speaker outputs are labelled as "class 2 wiring".
This is the same as the Astoria amps and lets you use mixed 8 ohm and 16 ohm cabs.
If you have one of each you put the 16 ohm cab into one of the 2 x 16 ohm inputs and the 8 ohm cab into one of the 2 x 8 ohm inputs. The class 2 wiring means the O/T will see a balanced load and you're good to go.


----------



## Bonedaddio

Georgiatec said:


> Has anyone noticed the speaker outputs are labelled as "class 2 wiring".
> This is the same as the Astoria amps and lets you use mixed 8 ohm and 16 ohm cabs.
> If you have one of each you put the 16 ohm cab into one of the 2 x 16 ohm inputs and the 8 ohm cab into one of the 2 x 8 ohm inputs. The class 2 wiring means the O/T will see a balanced load and you're good to go.


For real!!?! I had no idea you could do this, that could be handy down the road. Right now I’m using a 1936 clone (Sourmash cabinet), and the SV20H sounds unbelievable!! I have a Weber MiniMass arriving soon to tame the volume a little. 
My experience w/1936 cabinets: A couple years back I got a new one: it had a bad structural vibration in the low end... sent it back, GC sent me ANOTHER new one, which was also exactly the same (weird, right??); I sent it back, got the SM cab, which had no issues. Sad but true!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Amateur playing at 5 watts TC spark for some chime slight boost



Which amp are you using in this video Ken? Also, date stamp is from 11 years ago! 

Just curious.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Which amp are you using in this video Ken? Also, date stamp is from 11 years ago!
> 
> Just curious.


Video says "SV combo". I'm guessing the date is probably the default on the video camera he used.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I use the TC-E Spark Boost
> 
> I think it's so good, that I actually have 2, with the little switch you can change between, Clean/Fat/Mid Boost.
> Do not color the sound at all, you also have 4 knobs for Gain/Level/Treble/Bass
> Can deliver +26db
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm
> 
> View attachment 64863


This is s great pedal! I was wondering why TC had two of them, then I got mine and it was all clear. You can set one up as a clean boost and the other as a boost for soloing using the little toggle switch.

If you look closely at it you will see a little 3-position toggle switch. In the middle is a clean boost, (works great), in the bottom position is a mid boost, (also works great,...but I personally have no need for it), ahhh, but the upper selection of this little switch is golden!


This is the *FAT *position! This position is a great solo boost, it fattens up the tone and adds just the right amount of drive for a phenomenal solo boost!

@tce63 d got me thinking about getting another TC Spark to do exactly what he’s going. Of course it makes much more sense for him to have two then me,....he’s gigging, I’m an at home player these days.

I can honestly say, without fear of contradiction, that this pedal is the best one on my board, maybe the best pedal I’ve ever played!

The reason,....it doesn’t color the tone of the amp at all, it is completely transparent! INow if your amp doesn’t sound all that great then maybe this is not the pedal for you, because it doesn’t change the inherent tone of the amp.

So by contrast, if you own a great sounding amp, this wood be a great pedal to make an already great amp even better!


----------



## Georgiatec

Bonedaddio said:


> For real!!?! I had no idea you could do this, that could be handy down the road. Right now I’m using a 1936 clone (Sourmash cabinet), and the SV20H sounds unbelievable!! I have a Weber MiniMass arriving soon to tame the volume a little.
> My experience w/1936 cabinets: A couple years back I got a new one: it had a bad structural vibration in the low end... sent it back, GC sent me ANOTHER new one, which was also exactly the same (weird, right??); I sent it back, got the SM cab, which had no issues. Sad but true!



Yes. It started with the JVM amps then was also used on the Astorias.
I tried it awhile ago with my Astoria dual. First off I had both the 8ohm cab and the 16ohm on board in the 2 x 16 outputs. The amp was quieter and lacked punch and dynamics, swapped the 8ohm cab to one of the 2 x 8 outputs and hey presto!!, volume and dynamics restored. I would go further and say the amp never sounded better. I used the combo's 16ohm G12H-30 55htz Greenback and a MX212 cab with two 16ohm, 65w Creambacks in it in parallel.
The G12H-30 was installed by myself as I didn't like the original 75w Creamback.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Which amp are you using in this video Ken? Also, date stamp is from 11 years ago!
> 
> Just curious.


lol I know, it was the SV combo


----------



## Jay76

I created a separate post for this the other day but thought i would post the pic's again as it belongs in this thread and may help someone thinking about fitting an internal attenuator to their SV20C - Specifically a Dr.Z Break Lite.

I am going to take it to rehearsal tomorrow night - it will be the first time I use the amp with the band.

I will report back on how it sounds with the Brake Lite. I tried it out at home last night (Amp on 5W mode) and it's still too loud for home use - even on the highest setting (4). 
The loudest I could play at (with out hurting my ears and the neighbours) was with the amp on '4' on the main vol and '2' on the treble volume. It was a great tone though. Just Not quiet enough that I could get any natural break-up. 

It will probably be perfect for rehearsal and gigs.

There was next to no heat coming from the unit after playing for 2 hours.

I also have a Bugera ps1 arriving today (Cheap B-stock one from Thomann). I may use that for home use and use as it has a vol knob and the Break Lite for rehearsals and gigs. The Brake lite can live inside permanently. Having it inside the combo didn't seem to hinder the enclosure acoustics at all. I was worried it might as there isn't much space in there to begin with.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I use the TC-E Spark Boost
> 
> I think it's so good, that I actually have 2, with the little switch you can change between, Clean/Fat/Mid Boost.
> Do not color the sound at all, you also have 4 knobs for Gain/Level/Treble/Bass
> Can deliver +26db
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm
> 
> View attachment 64863


This is s great pedal! I was wondering why TC had two of them, then I got mine and it was all clear. You can set one up as a clean boost and the other as a boost for soloing using the little toggle switch.

The little 3-position toggle switch is the key. In the middle position it’s a clean boost, (works great), in the bottom position is a mid boost, also works great,... but the upper selection of this little switch is where this pedal shines for soloing.

The “*FAT” *position! This position is thick and rich sounding and adds just the right amount of drive for a phenomenal solo boost!

@tce63 d got me thinking about buying another TC Spark to do exactly what he’s doing. Of course it makes more sense for him to have two then me,....he’s gigging, I’m not

I think this is my favorite pedal on my board, maybe the best pedal I’ve ever played.

The reason,....it doesn’t color the tone of the amp at all, it is completely transparent, it doesn’t change the inherent tone of the amp.


----------



## Jay76

scozz said:


> This is s great pedal! I was wondering why TC had two of them, then I got mine and it was all clear. You can set one up as a clean boost and the other as a boost for soloing using the little toggle switch.
> 
> The little 3-position toggle switch is the key. In the middle position it’s a clean boost, (works great), in the bottom position is a mid boost, also works great,... but the upper selection of this little switch is where this pedal shines for soloing.
> 
> The “*FAT” *position! This position is thick and rich sounding and adds just the right amount of drive for a phenomenal solo boost!
> 
> @tce63 d got me thinking about buying another TC Spark to do exactly what he’s doing. Of course it makes more sense for him to have two then me,....he’s gigging, I’m not
> 
> I think this is my favorite pedal on my board, maybe the best pedal I’ve ever played.
> 
> The reason,....it doesn’t color the tone of the amp at all, it is completely transparent, it doesn’t change the inherent tone of the amp.



I have this pedal and it is a great boost. I used the mid switch for solo boosting. I found in a band situation it cuts through the best and I am heard more with out being overly loud. When playing at home, transparency is where it's at.
I prefer the boost side of my Fulldrive 3 over the TC though. Not that I care for the drive side of that pedal. But the boost side is just awesome.


----------



## Nkyrental

Anyone use the Bugera Attenuator? Seems well built.
Is there a true advantage with the mini mass over all the others?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Nkyrental said:


> Anyone use the Bugera Attenuator? Seems well built.
> Is there a true advantage with the mini mass over all the others?


The Weber "Mass" series of attenuators act as reactive loads. This means the amp reacts to them, as if there were an actual speaker connected. Most less expensive (and some higher priced) attenuators are not reactive.


----------



## Jay76

Nkyrental said:


> Anyone use the Bugera Attenuator? Seems well built.
> Is there a true advantage with the mini mass over all the others?



I got my Bugera PS1 yesterday and used it for home practice last night. It's very good, I can't fault it.
I really like the Dr z Air brake lite as you can mount it inside your cab / combo and just control the attentuation as if it's part of the amp / combo. For me this is a massive plus point. i can't be dealing with carrying a stand alone attenuator to gigs and rehearsals. The Dr Z is all hand wired too with twisted cables.

The first 3 settings of the Dr Z seem to retain all of the amps character. Just a bit too loud for home playing - thats were the Bugera PS1 comes in.

This is some good info on the Bugera PS1 that I found on Thomann;

I've tested 3 attenuators:

Bugera PS 1 at ¤79
Jettenuator at ¤128
SPL Reducer at ¤369

The SPL and Jettanuator use fancy aluminium housed resistors, the Bugera has plain ceramic resistor that sit elevator from the pcb for cooling.
All 3 devices have just resistors inside, I was expecting some additional components in SPL to justify the price, but only the housing is nicer, the electronics are not.
The SPL has a noisy and cracking potentiometer, the other 2 are noiseless when adjusting the damping level.
The Bugera has an extra feature in the dail that consists of a magnet, a metal plate and an unknown wired component. I'm not sure what this is for, but I think it's to stabilize the resistance of the potentiometer. The more expensive Jettenuator has the same potentiometer but without these extra components.
I didn't have the SPL available for a side by side test, so I only tested the Bugera and the Jettenuator side by side. They sound almost exactly the same, the Bugera is slightly smoother and the Jettanuator sounds slightly more brittle. To me, the Bugera is the more realisticly sounding device.
On both you lose some depth in the sound. Although I find the sound surprisingly good.
Even if all were the same price, the Bugera would be a clear winner for me. The SPL is very disappointing at that price level.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Since we are on the topic of attenuators, I was reading on The Weber site and it pretty much states that it’s safe to get 4 times the power handling when buying an attenuator. I’m wanting the Mass 50 for my SV20 head but shouldn’t I get the 100 watt handling? 

I know of several people here using the mini mass 50 with their SV20.


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> Since we are on the topic of attenuators, I was reading on The Weber site and it pretty much states that it’s safe to get 4 times the power handling when buying an attenuator. I’m wanting the Mass 50 for my SV20 head but shouldn’t I get the 100 watt handling?
> 
> I know of several people here using the mini mass 50 with their SV20.


I use the MiniMass 50 with my SC20, works great! You don’t need the Mass 100 for a 20 watt amp, the MiniMass will work just fine.

Here are a couple of settings I use with the MiniMass and my SC20,.....


----------



## masque13

for boosting my SV, it depends on what mood I am and honestly what flavor.....in front of my amp I will occasionally run either a , CTC falcon, TS808, EP34, Nux Horseman, or a Giggity. 

for attenuation, i run either the good ole THD Hotplate or the UA OX.


----------



## MarshallDog

Jay76 said:


> I got my Bugera PS1 yesterday and used it for home practice last night. It's very good, I can't fault it.
> I really like the Dr z Air brake lite as you can mount it inside your cab / combo and just control the attentuation as if it's part of the amp / combo. For me this is a massive plus point. i can't be dealing with carrying a stand alone attenuator to gigs and rehearsals. The Dr Z is all hand wired too with twisted cables.
> 
> The first 3 settings of the Dr Z seem to retain all of the amps character. Just a bit too loud for home playing - thats were the Bugera PS1 comes in.
> 
> This is some good info on the Bugera PS1 that I found on Thomann;
> 
> I've tested 3 attenuators:
> 
> Bugera PS 1 at ¤79
> Jettenuator at ¤128
> SPL Reducer at ¤369
> 
> The SPL and Jettanuator use fancy aluminium housed resistors, the Bugera has plain ceramic resistor that sit elevator from the pcb for cooling.
> All 3 devices have just resistors inside, I was expecting some additional components in SPL to justify the price, but only the housing is nicer, the electronics are not.
> The SPL has a noisy and cracking potentiometer, the other 2 are noiseless when adjusting the damping level.
> The Bugera has an extra feature in the dail that consists of a magnet, a metal plate and an unknown wired component. I'm not sure what this is for, but I think it's to stabilize the resistance of the potentiometer. The more expensive Jettenuator has the same potentiometer but without these extra components.
> I didn't have the SPL available for a side by side test, so I only tested the Bugera and the Jettenuator side by side. They sound almost exactly the same, the Bugera is slightly smoother and the Jettanuator sounds slightly more brittle. To me, the Bugera is the more realisticly sounding device.
> On both you lose some depth in the sound. Although I find the sound surprisingly good.
> Even if all were the same price, the Bugera would be a clear winner for me. The SPL is very disappointing at that price level.



Well this idiot comments on the SPL Reducer when he didnt even test it. I own one and use it all the time with my 74 MKII 50 W NMV amp. I can say this with authority, it sounds the best of any attenuator I have ever used. None of of the knobs may any noise at all when adjusting them and you can take the the volume down to a whisper level using the variable knob with almost no affect on tone other than the speaker doing almost 
nothing. It must have to do with superior components being used...


----------



## marshallmellowed

MarshallDog said:


> Well this idiot comments on the SPL Reducer when he didnt even test it. I own one and use it all the time with my 74 MKII 50 W NMV amp. I can say this with authority, it sounds the best of any attenuator I have ever used. None of of the knobs may any noise at all when adjusting them and you can take the the volume down to a whisper level using the variable knob with almost no affect on tone other than the speaker doing almost
> nothing. It must have to do with superior components being used...



Reviews are always subjective, but I read that he tested all 3...


Jay76 said:


> I've tested 3 attenuators:
> 
> Bugera PS 1 at ¤79
> Jettenuator at ¤128
> SPL Reducer at ¤369


----------



## MarshallDog

marshallmellowed said:


> Reviews are always subjective, but I read that he tested all 3...



I guess I should have been more specific, he said he didnt have it to do a side by side test as he did with the others! I should also mention I did own the Jet and at high reduction the highs in the tone were sucked away as compared to the SPL...thats my side by side test.


----------



## Jay76

MarshallDog said:


> I guess I should have been more specific, he said he didnt have it to do a side by side test as he did with the others! I should also mention I did own the Jet and at high reduction the highs in the tone were sucked away as compared to the SPL...thats my side by side test.


Cools.. You love it.. where as he thought it was ass. Good to get lots of views. The question in subject was the Bugera PS1 which has had nothing but raving reviews. I definitely like mine. I also have a minimass on the way so I shall test it against the Bugera and Dr. Z and give my verdict (for what it's worth!).


----------



## Bonedaddio

I too have a MiniMass; actually it was delivered today to my home in Florida! Yay!
Only problem, I’m in DC doing a family gathering with kids n grand kids. I won’t get to test it till Monday or Tuesday; Merry Christmas to me; and to all of you lucky enough to own the SV20!!!
I personally don’t mind moving One More Item of Gear; I’m old n slow, so it’ll get there with everything else!!
Weber’s technology and reviews by tone aficionados/tech heads is why I bought the MiniMass. I KNOW from personal listening experience that the amp n speaker act/react differently based on volume (voltage), I wanted an attenuator that does the same!


----------



## steve13881

Guys; for the tech minded guys here who know their way around this scaled down plexi circuit, just out of interest, can the circuit safely take a 12AT7 in the phase inverter? I tried it and like the more open sound / dynamics and the less gain/more headroom, but I haven't kept it like that as I dont want to damage anything if somethings not going to be voltaged right! Any info greatly appreciated. Cheers guys!


----------



## scozz

Jay76 said:


> I also have a minimass on the way so I shall test it against the Bugera and Dr. Z and give my verdict (for what it's worth!).


Nice, I’d be interested in reading your review.


----------



## Bonedaddio

I’m interested in how the AT7 works out... based on other Marshall amps I’ve owned, I’d say ‘prolly’, but I’m not really qualified to say. ‘I’m just excited to try my MiniMass tomorrow!


----------



## scozz

Bonedaddio said:


> I too have a MiniMass; actually it was delivered today to my home in Florida! Yay!
> Only problem, I’m in DC doing a family gathering with kids n grand kids. I won’t get to test it till Monday or Tuesday;
> Weber’s technology and reviews by tone aficionados/tech heads is why I bought the MiniMass.


I think you’re gonna like it. I’m able to dime the MV on my SC20 and put the preamp volume anywhere I want! (Usually low, on 3 or 4)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steve13881 said:


> Guys; for the tech minded guys here who know their way around this scaled down plexi circuit, just out of interest, can the circuit safely take a 12AT7 in the phase inverter? I tried it and like the more open sound / dynamics and the less gain/more headroom, but I haven't kept it like that as I dont want to damage anything if somethings not going to be voltaged right! Any info greatly appreciated. Cheers guys!


 To the forum, not sure on the answer to your question, but other more knowledgeable members here will be along to help you with your questions.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

steve13881 said:


> Guys; for the tech minded guys here who know their way around this scaled down plexi circuit, just out of interest, can the circuit safely take a 12AT7 in the phase inverter? I tried it and like the more open sound / dynamics and the less gain/more headroom, but I haven't kept it like that as I dont want to damage anything if somethings not going to be voltaged right! Any info greatly appreciated. Cheers guys!


Won't harm anything, if less gain is your thing. While it won't harm anything, the PI circuit was designed around a 12AX7.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Won't harm anything, if less gain is your thing. While it won't harm anything, the PI circuit was designed around a 12AX7.


What do you think maybe put a 12AT7 in V1 and V2 to accomplish this? Or in all 3 slots?


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> What do you think maybe put a 12AT7 in V1 and V2 to accomplish this? Or in all 3 slots?


I've done this with numerous amplifiers, including Marshalls, and in some cases it sounded better than the 12AX7s it replaced. The common denominator is always less gain,....while sometimes being more or less musical to my ears.

These two tubes, and the 5751 and others, are completely interchangeable.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> What do you think maybe put a 12AT7 in V1 and V2 to accomplish this? Or in all 3 slots?


The only amp I've ever done this with, and found it useful, was the JVM. JVM's have way too much gain (IMO). I wouldn't want less gain with either of the Studio amps, but yes, if a guy wanted to decrease the gain, he could try it an any of the 3 positions.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Jay76 said:


> I got my Bugera PS1 yesterday and used it for home practice last night. It's very good, I can't fault it.
> I really like the Dr z Air brake lite as you can mount it inside your cab / combo and just control the attentuation as if it's part of the amp / combo. For me this is a massive plus point. i can't be dealing with carrying a stand alone attenuator to gigs and rehearsals. The Dr Z is all hand wired too with twisted cables.
> 
> The first 3 settings of the Dr Z seem to retain all of the amps character. Just a bit too loud for home playing - thats were the Bugera PS1 comes in.
> 
> This is some good info on the Bugera PS1 that I found on Thomann;
> 
> I've tested 3 attenuators:
> 
> Bugera PS 1 at ¤79
> Jettenuator at ¤128
> SPL Reducer at ¤369
> 
> The SPL and Jettanuator use fancy aluminium housed resistors, the Bugera has plain ceramic resistor that sit elevator from the pcb for cooling.
> All 3 devices have just resistors inside, I was expecting some additional components in SPL to justify the price, but only the housing is nicer, the electronics are not.
> The SPL has a noisy and cracking potentiometer, the other 2 are noiseless when adjusting the damping level.
> The Bugera has an extra feature in the dail that consists of a magnet, a metal plate and an unknown wired component. I'm not sure what this is for, but I think it's to stabilize the resistance of the potentiometer. The more expensive Jettenuator has the same potentiometer but without these extra components.
> I didn't have the SPL available for a side by side test, so I only tested the Bugera and the Jettenuator side by side. They sound almost exactly the same, the Bugera is slightly smoother and the Jettanuator sounds slightly more brittle. To me, the Bugera is the more realisticly sounding device.
> On both you lose some depth in the sound. Although I find the sound surprisingly good.
> Even if all were the same price, the Bugera would be a clear winner for me. The SPL is very disappointing at that price level.



I have got the Toneking Iron man 2. It's just beautiful! Great as attenuator and it has 3db or 6db boost function by footswich. My rig for my rockband is just the amp (Svh and 212 cab), the Ironman as attenuator and volumeboost , a carbon copy delay, rc booster (for some more gain if needed), soon getting an Analog man bad bob to replace the RC and a tuner. Thats all I need, and it's a really great rig for my use. Merry Christmas to all of you guitarheros


----------



## Michocaster

I have been eyeing this amp for a while now.

I just casually browsed through this thread with excitement, but now I feel a bit disillusioned. In the early pages of this thread, this amp was being suggested as a low volume solution to get a real Plexi tone without breaking the bank on expensive reissues and not having to use "tone-sucking" attenuators. Now I'm seeing the discussion has changed to _"which pedal and attenuators are best..._" This is all too familiar.  

So what is the census on this amp now that the hype has died down? Is it still too loud for "bedroom use"? If I already have a 100 Plexi head with a high-end attentuator, would getting the SV20H be redundant and a waste of money? If I plugin a DOD250 booster, how low can I crank it up (you get what I mean, lol) to get that saturated tone without using an attenuator?


----------



## Tore knutsen

I love my SV, but it's no bedroomamplifier in my opinion. When I think about it, I could have bought a 50 watt 1987x for my use instead of the SV. I need a attenuator anyway, 20 watts are often to loud for small/ medium pubgigs 
BUT, it is light as in weight, very easy to grab for gigs. 
Don't know if you need one when you allready have got a 100 watt plexi, but I love mine. 
Sorry bad English, Norwegian here...


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Here’s some no nonsense facts about this amp; it is not a bedroom amp. It’s an amp you can comfortably gig with in a variety of different venues. It’s an amp that sounds like every real vintage plexi that I’ve ever heard, which is what drew me to the SV in the first place.

Now I’m gonna tell you some things that I wish I had access to before buying this amp. I’m not sure what your familiar with away from Marshall, but I’ll throw some comparisons out there. On my SV20h 5 watt mode, jumped channels and high volume on about 3-4 and normal volume on about 5, it’s very close to the volume of a fender DRRI getting into its sweet spot. With those volumes on the SV that I mentioned it’s equal to my fender blues JR with master on 6 and normal volume 5, only the SV sounds much fuller and deeper because of my matching 2X12 cab.

Again, those mentions volumes on my SV is not crystal clean. I listed this volume level because it’s the volume selection I’m comfortable using at home with no ear ringing. It’s still pretty loud though. Those mentioned volumes are volumes you can jam with a medium hitting drummer. If you have a power house animalistic drummer then then switch to 20 watt and he might not be heard over the amp without drum mics. I’m a drummer first so I know what I’m talking about here.

This volume that I mentioned is on the edge of breaking up and really breaking up when I dig in. The SV is extremely touch sensitive. One last thing about volume, your not gonna get too much more volume past 4 or 5 on both volume knobs. This amp really introduces itself at around 3-4 and then starts to enter beautiful smooth and creamy breakup territory with lots of internal and natural cab echo and resonance. Best amp I’ve ever owned!

On SV’s 20 watt mode it will most likely be far too loud to use at the house unless your like me and have to urge every now and then to create some ear ringing. I’ll save the 20 watt mode for loud environments. The 5 watt mode will be for smaller venues.

So, no it’s not a bedroom amp whatsoever and I have no idea why that term was ever mentioned in the same sentence as Studio Vintage. I actually knew this going into it though and I’d buy the SV a thousand times over as it’s the best amp I’ve ever owned for what I’m doing.

I have been shopping for attenuators but I’ve changed my mind because the SV is comfortable for me to play at home in 5 watt mode. It’s 5 watt mode is actually more user friendly than my Studio Classic’s 5 watt mode. Now if you really do want bedroom volumes look into the Studio Classic. It has a wonderful master volume. Just don’t plan on buying the SV non master volume amp and expect to have silence.

One last thing, I think I read that you have a 100 watt at the moment. I can tell you this much, the SV is much more realistic and user friendly than that beast. I’d love to have a 100 watt plexi but I really don’t think I could ever play it at correct levels to appreciate it in all its glory. I’ve never played them side by side but it would be very hard to tell a difference in tone between the two. Personally I’d rather gig with my opened up SV20h than with an attenuated down 100 watt plexi. This is why I jumped on this amp as soon as I could. This is my honest opinion.


----------



## G the wildman

Shane Stevenson said:


> Here’s some no nonsense facts about this amp; it is not a bedroom amp. It’s an amp you can comfortably gig with in a variety of different venues. It’s an amp that sounds like every real vintage plexi that I’ve ever heard, which is what drew me to the SV in the first place.
> 
> Now I’m gonna tell you some things that I wish I had access to before buying this amp. I’m not sure what your familiar with away from Marshall, but I’ll throw some comparisons out there. On my SV20h 5 watt mode, jumped channels and high volume on about 3-4 and normal volume on about 5, it’s very close to the volume of a fender DRRI getting into its sweet spot. With those volumes on the SV that I mentioned it’s equal to my fender blues JR with master on 6 and normal volume 5, only the SV sounds much fuller and deeper because of my matching 2X12 cab.
> 
> Again, those mentions volumes on my SV is not crystal clean. I listed this volume level because it’s the volume selection I’m comfortable using at home with no ear ringing. It’s still pretty loud though. Those mentioned volumes are volumes you can jam with a medium hitting drummer. If you have a power house animalistic drummer then then switch to 20 watt and he might not be heard over the amp without drum mics. I’m a drummer first so I know what I’m talking about here.
> 
> This volume that I mentioned is on the edge of breaking up and really breaking up when I dig in. The SV is extremely touch sensitive. One last thing about volume, your not gonna get too much more volume past 4 or 5 on both volume knobs. This amp really introduces itself at around 3-4 and then starts to enter beautiful smooth and creamy breakup territory with lots of internal and natural cab echo and resonance. Best amp I’ve ever owned!
> 
> On SV’s 20 watt mode it will most likely be far too loud to use at the house unless your like me and have to urge every now and then to create some ear ringing. I’ll save the 20 watt mode for loud environments. The 5 watt mode will be for smaller venues.
> 
> So, no it’s not a bedroom amp whatsoever and I have no idea why that term was ever mentioned in the same sentence as Studio Vintage. I actually knew this going into it though and I’d buy the SV a thousand times over as it’s the best amp I’ve ever owned for what I’m doing.
> 
> I have been shopping for attenuators but I’ve changed my mind because the SV is comfortable for me to play at home in 5 watt mode. It’s 5 watt mode is actually more user friendly than my Studio Classic’s 5 watt mode. Now if you really do want bedroom volumes look into the Studio Classic. It has a wonderful master volume. Just don’t plan on buying the SV non master volume amp and expect to have silence.
> 
> One last thing, I think I read that you have a 100 watt at the moment. I can tell you this much, the SV is much more realistic and user friendly than that beast. I’d love to have a 100 watt plexi but I really don’t think I could ever play it at correct levels to appreciate it in all its glory. I’ve never played them side by side but it would be very hard to tell a difference in tone between the two. Personally I’d rather gig with my opened up SV20h than with an attenuated down 100 watt plexi. This is why I jumped on this amp as soon as I could. This is my honest opinion.


 Hi Shane,
Spot on with your description. Look after those ear drums. I too am able to play without attenuation but I don't.

The Weber mini mass is so cheap it is a no brainer.

I also prefer the SV to my clean BJ.

G


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Well, they are in fact "studio series" amps and not "bedroom series" amps...


----------



## G the wildman

There is obviously another fantastic opportunity for Marshall. To make a bedroom version.

Having said that, of my five amps it is the main one that I play at home.

Just attenuated.


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> I also prefer the SV to my clean BJ.



I do like the amp, but not sure I'd choose it over a BJ.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Michocaster said:


> I have been eyeing this amp for a while now.
> 
> I just casually browsed through this thread with excitement, but now I feel a bit disillusioned. In the early pages of this thread, this amp was being suggested as a low volume solution to get a real Plexi tone without breaking the bank on expensive reissues and not having to use "tone-sucking" attenuators. Now I'm seeing the discussion has changed to _"which pedal and attenuators are best..._" This is all too familiar.
> 
> So what is the census on this amp now that the hype has died down? Is it still too loud for "bedroom use"? If I already have a 100 Plexi head with a high-end attentuator, would getting the SV20H be redundant and a waste of money? If I plugin a DOD250 booster, how low can I crank it up (you get what I mean, lol) to get that saturated tone without using an attenuator?


----------



## lp1987x

marshallmellowed said:


> I do like the amp, but not sure I'd choose it over a BJ.



But the amp will last longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I'd say, it depends on how quiet you want to play, and whether the 100w amp ever leaves your house. If you use light attenuation, and play the 100w at a moderate volume, you probably wouldn't see much benefit, tonewise. If you're using heavy attenuation, and playing the 100w at low volumes, you'd be better off selling the 100w and getting either a SV or 1987x. If you're hauling the 100w around, then I'd definitely look at ht SV or 1987x as an alternative.


----------



## marshallmellowed

lp1987x said:


> But the amp will last longer than 30 seconds.


30 seconds? That would be dissappointing.


----------



## Sacalait

Not trying to bum you out but the SV20 is WAY too loud for bedroom use. Even at 5 watts it's too loud. If you're looking for "Marshallness" but don't want the volume I'd say the SC20 might fit the bill. Aside from volume, the SV20 is Marshall Nirvana in my opinion. I have the luxury of keeping a speaker cab in a separate room, mic'ing it, and listening to the results in a control room. 



Michocaster said:


> I have been eyeing this amp for a while now.
> 
> I just casually browsed through this thread with excitement, but now I feel a bit disillusioned. In the early pages of this thread, this amp was being suggested as a low volume solution to get a real Plexi tone without breaking the bank on expensive reissues and not having to use "tone-sucking" attenuators. Now I'm seeing the discussion has changed to _"which pedal and attenuators are best..._" This is all too familiar.
> 
> So what is the census on this amp now that the hype has died down? Is it still too loud for "bedroom use"? If I already have a 100 Plexi head with a high-end attentuator, would getting the SV20H be redundant and a waste of money? If I plugin a DOD250 booster, how low can I crank it up (you get what I mean, lol) to get that saturated tone without using an attenuator?


----------



## Sustainium

Sacalait said:


> Not trying to bum you out but the SV20 is WAY too loud for bedroom use. Even at 5 watts it's too loud. If you're looking for "Marshallness" but don't want the volume I'd say the SC20 might fit the bill. Aside from volume, the SV20 is Marshall Nirvana in my opinion. I have the luxury of keeping a speaker cab in a separate room, mic'ing it, and listening to the results in a control room.



How does that differ from throwing a blanket over the cab in the same room? Just seems like it would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Sacalait

No diss intended brother but no, it's absolutely NOT the same thing.



Sustainium said:


> How does that differ from throwing a blanket over the cab in the same room? Just seems like it would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## rolijen

I’m running my SV20h on 5 watt setting into my attenuator. Using only a little attenuation and it’s tolerable in my little home studio. Too much attenuation squashes the tone. But a little works pretty well. Loudness 1 on 3, loudness 2 on 4. Love pedal OD 11 pedal for a some girth. TCE HOF in the loop. Eerily sweet tone. Merry Christmas and Haopy New Year!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Also no "dis" intended, but it's hard to believe that 5 watt mode is too loud for some of you guys.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Also no "dis" intended, but it's hard to believe that 5 watt mode is too loud for some of you guys.


Right? me too! I don’t even use my 5 watt mode anymore since I bought an attenuator,...(I am a at home player.)

I have my SC20 MV on anywhere from 4 to 10,...my preamp volume anywhere from 3 to 6 most of the time. Once in a while higher.

My Weber MiniMass 50 watt on anywhere from about 80% attenuated, to 50% attenuated. Most of the time on about 75%,.....and I’m sitting right in front of the amp!


----------



## Sustainium

Sacalait said:


> No diss intended brother but no, it's absolutely NOT the same thing.


Sorry, I misread your post.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Also no "dis" intended, but it's hard to believe that 5 watt mode is too loud for some of you guys.


Really? Its a loud amp whatever watt its on, gonna have to use a volume pedal or attenuator for home unless ripping your ears out is your thing.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michocaster said:


> I have been eyeing this amp for a while now.
> 
> I just casually browsed through this thread with excitement, but now I feel a bit disillusioned. In the early pages of this thread, this amp was being suggested as a low volume solution to get a real Plexi tone without breaking the bank on expensive reissues and not having to use "tone-sucking" attenuators. Now I'm seeing the discussion has changed to _"which pedal and attenuators are best..._" This is all too familiar.
> 
> So what is the census on this amp now that the hype has died down? Is it still too loud for "bedroom use"? If I already have a 100 Plexi head with a high-end attentuator, would getting the SV20H be redundant and a waste of money? If I plugin a DOD250 booster, how low can I crank it up (you get what I mean, lol) to get that saturated tone without using an attenuator?


The only difference between your 100 watt and the SV is the SV is light weight, if thats not important to you then you dont need it, youre still gonna need an attenuator or volume pedal. I use mine at bedroom volume with a JHS master volume box in the loop, if you have a loop on your amp try it, it works like a charm no attenuator needed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Really? Its a loud amp whatever watt its on, gonna have to use a volume pedal or attenuator for home unless ripping your ears out is your thing.


Yeah, really. I don't consider the 5 watt mode that loud, unless a guy was trying to use it late at night with his wife sleeping, or in an apartment with thin walls. I never use an attenuator for the 5 watt mode, and my ears are just fine.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> The only difference between your 100 watt and the SV is the SV is light weight, if thats not important to you then you dont need it, youre still gonna need an attenuator or volume pedal. I use mine at bedroom volume with a JHS master volume box in the loop, if you have a loop on your amp try it, it works like a charm no attenuator needed.


Not exactly. To reach the volume levels of the SV20, in 5 watt mode, would require some heavy attenuation of the 100 watt amp. That level of attentuation _will_ degrade the tone of the amp. That's why I asked how loud he plays, it's an important factor. If he plays fairly loud, he'd not see much benefit, other than portability. If he plays at low volumes, he'd be better off with the 5w/20w SV20 than the heavily attenuated 100w (IMO).


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’ll repeat this for reference...SV volume 5 watt mode: high vol 4, normal vol 5 = Blues Junior: master vol 6, normal vol 5-6

Another reference...Sweetwater special Fender 65 Princeton Reverb 15 watt with C Rex 12: volume at 6. 

At this volume on my SV I’m getting into a broken up tone with plenty, nice bloom and plenty of low end. Now like I said before, I don’t have experience behind the wheel of a 100 watt plexi but I would only imagine that those volume levels with no attenuation would be much much louder than the SV in five watt mode.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

One thing that makes a HUGE difference between the Studio series and its 100 watters counterparts is, you can get away with using one low-efficiency speaker (especially so when in 5-watt mode), while with the bigger amps you either have to use a very efficient speaker (such as EV) or several less-efficient ones. And this, more than anything, massively cuts down on perceived loudness. Which was probably the whole point of putting a 10-inch speaker in the combos.
Anyway, IMHO no discussion on loudness regarding amp heads can be disconnected from which cab/speaker(s) are used with them.


----------



## G the wildman

Plastic corners.

Anyone put plastic corners on their SV.

Don't scream too loud - it's only a question.


----------



## ken361

Most should use just a 112 at home so its not crazy loud im glad to have the combo so i can play the 5 watt mostly at my house. If i wanted more volume and sound I could just use a second cab


----------



## Madfinger

G the wildman said:


> Plastic corners.
> 
> Anyone put plastic corners on their SV.
> 
> Don't scream too loud - it's only a question.


Not a silly idea for a work horse.


----------



## Madfinger

ken361 said:


> Most should use just a 112 at home so its not crazy loud im glad to have the combo so i can play the 5 watt mostly at my house. If i wanted more volume and sound I could just use a second cab


I've noticed alot have purchased the 2x12 cab & some even running full stacks complain about home volume of this amp  so I think saying a less efficient speaker in a 1x12 changes everything is falling on tinnitus deafened ears. Good luck.


----------



## coolidge56

SV20H GAS is getting to me.


----------



## G the wildman

Madfinger said:


> I've noticed alot have purchased the 2x12 cab & some even running full stacks complain about home volume of this amp  so I think saying a less efficient speaker in a 1x12 changes everything is falling on tinnitus deafened ears. Good luck.



I have the 1x12 and agree it is plenty loud enough. I think that I could drown the other 5 guitars in my practice group.

But it is not about loud. It is just so nice to play and makes a lot of the sounds that many of us grew up with.

G


----------



## G the wildman

coolidge56 said:


> SV20H GAS is getting to me.



Fill your tank. You won't regret it.

G


----------



## Shane Stevenson

G the wildman said:


> I have the 1x12 and agree it is plenty loud enough. I think that I could drown the other 5 guitars in my practice group.
> 
> But it is not about loud. It is just so nice to play and makes a lot of the sounds that many of us grew up with.
> 
> G


This is what it’s really all about!


----------



## coolidge56

I guess it was a 24 hour SV20H GAS, seems like its dissipating this morning. If there had been one local I could have purchased yesterday I'd be an owner. Maybe I'll call around some of the smaller stores to see if anyone has one in stock.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Just had a 4 hour jam with a great band the other night. I used my SV and SV212 cab. All involved: drummer, bass, vocal x3, keyboard, acoustic guitar. We started out with some classic country (I know this is the wrong forum for that statement) and ended up with nothing but classic rock. 

My settings started at 5 watt mode, all tone knobs 5 (noon) high V on about 2, norm V on about 4 with a Tele with overwound, less thin pup. Ended with my LP with same settings but high volume on about 4 and norm volume on about 5 (noon). I ended the night on 5 watt mode btw. 

This amp can do absolutely anything! I honestly didn’t think the SV would be so versitile but turns out it is. The classic country stuff sounded so clean and full that I had no desire to grab one of my Fender amps that I had access to. One element of my great sound was the very resonant cab. I had my pedal board in front of me but for the first time ever for me it never got used, other than to tune.


----------



## G the wildman

coolidge56 said:


> I guess it was a 24 hour SV20H GAS, seems like its dissipating this morning. If there had been one local I could have purchased yesterday I'd be an owner. Maybe I'll call around some of the smaller stores to see if anyone has one in stock.



Sounds like you had a little wind. Don't worry GAS will return.

G


----------



## Buzzard

Shane Stevenson said:


> Just had a 4 hour jam with a great band the other night. I used my SV and SV212 cab. All involved: drummer, bass, vocal x3, keyboard, acoustic guitar. We started out with some classic country (I know this is the wrong forum for that statement) and ended up with nothing but classic rock.
> 
> My settings started at 5 watt mode, all tone knobs 5 (noon) high V on about 2, norm V on about 4 with a Tele with overwound, less thin pup. Ended with my LP with same settings but high volume on about 4 and norm volume on about 5 (noon). I ended the night on 5 watt mode btw.
> 
> This amp can do absolutely anything! I honestly didn’t think the SV would be so versitile but turns out it is. The classic country stuff sounded so clean and full that I had no desire to grab one of my Fender amps that I had access to. One element of my great sound was the very resonant cab. I had my pedal board in front of me but for the first time ever for me it never got used, other than to tune.


Speaking for myself and taking the liberty speaking for others here,they're is no right or wrong style of music in this forum,just our love for marshall's. It's actually refreshing to hear peoples uses for marshall's in other genres especially country.Modern country has been more guitar rock oriented in the last 10-15 years than it has chicken picken.I'm afraid that chicken pickin may die off.I'm really surprised that marshall's have'nt been more embraced in country music.Good hearing about your experience with the sv20 and cab.Was the amp miked?Seems like 5 w mode would'nt push the speakers hard enough?


----------



## rolijen

marshallmellowed said:


> Also no "dis" intended, but it's hard to believe that 5 watt mode is too loud for some of you guys.


No “dis” taken. But 5 watts on an SV20H through a 4x12 or 2x12 is freaking loud in an enclosed space. As in, must wear earplugs loud. I really wish I could get it in a larger hall and crank it. But, I’m loving it tamed a little in 5 watt mode through an attenuator.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Buzzard said:


> Speaking for myself and taking the liberty speaking for others here,they're is no right or wrong style of music in this forum,just our love for marshall's. It's actually refreshing to hear peoples uses for marshall's in other genres especially country.Modern country has been more guitar rock oriented in the last 10-15 years than it has chicken picken.I'm afraid that chicken pickin may die off.I'm really surprised that marshall's have'nt been more embraced in country music.Good hearing about your experience with the sv20 and cab.Was the amp miked?Seems like 5 w mode would'nt push the speakers hard enough?


The jam session wasn’t public or anything, just a great band in a 40’X40’ room. I had no cab mic and didn’t care to have one. My level was loud enough for a drummer to comfortably play. Now If this were a medium size club packed full of people I’d probably flip to 20 watts with the lower cleanish hairy setting. I can’t even promise that though, because of how usable the 5 watt mode is. This is truly a working amp. 5 watts pushes my 2X12 cab better than I expected and better than the 5 watt mode on my SC. When I use my SC I’m always running 20 watt mode because of the great master volume and awesome pre amp. 

The thing about this amp is that it can get loud and mean but not in a hurting kind of way. This is something I’ve never experienced in an amp before. It’s just really smooth and non piercing, all with having the ability to stand out and cut through the mix. And yes, it can definitely chicken pick!! It’s MUCH more touch sensitive than my Fenders, which is great for that kind of thing.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I was working on a solo to Queen's Tie Your Mother Down (since I play in a Queen tribute band), so I figured I might as well build a backing track for it and record the solo.
All done in Logic Pro X, drums are programmed, bass is recorded direct do interface then "re-amped" in UAD SVT plugin, rhythm guitars are the Les Paul straight into the Marshall SV20H, into the Torpedo Captor, the G12H30 IRs; lead guitars are the Classic Floyd Rose Strat into a Maxon OD9, into the SV. All effects added at mixdown.
All tracks are one continuous take (NOT the first one, for leads), lead double as well.
I took heavy inspiration from George Lynch's take on the solo from his cover on Lynch Mob's 2nd album, pretty obvious on the diminished runs when it goes to E 



Pretty happy with how it sounds, and I guess shows the SV CAN do 80s hard rock/metal, requiring a boost for leads only. Amazing amp.


----------



## tce63

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I was working on a solo to Queen's Tie Your Mother Down (since I play in a Queen tribute band), so I figured I might as well build a backing track for it and record the solo.
> All done in Logic Pro X, drums are programmed, bass is recorded direct do interface then "re-amped" in UAD SVT plugin, rhythm guitars are the Les Paul straight into the Marshall SV20H, into the Torpedo Captor, the G12H30 IRs; lead guitars are the Classic Floyd Rose Strat into a Maxon OD9, into the SV. All effects added at mixdown.
> All tracks are one continuous take (NOT the first one, for leads), lead double as well.
> I took heavy inspiration from George Lynch's take on the solo from his cover on Lynch Mob's 2nd album, pretty obvious on the diminished runs when it goes to E
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it sounds, and I guess shows the SV CAN do 80s hard rock/metal, requiring a boost for leads only. Amazing amp.




Sounds fantastic, great amp


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks bro ! Yeah, I'm really happy with it, and it records fantastically well.


----------



## wardal

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I was working on a solo to Queen's Tie Your Mother Down (since I play in a Queen tribute band), so I figured I might as well build a backing track for it and record the solo.
> All done in Logic Pro X, drums are programmed, bass is recorded direct do interface then "re-amped" in UAD SVT plugin, rhythm guitars are the Les Paul straight into the Marshall SV20H, into the Torpedo Captor, the G12H30 IRs; lead guitars are the Classic Floyd Rose Strat into a Maxon OD9, into the SV. All effects added at mixdown.
> All tracks are one continuous take (NOT the first one, for leads), lead double as well.
> I took heavy inspiration from George Lynch's take on the solo from his cover on Lynch Mob's 2nd album, pretty obvious on the diminished runs when it goes to E
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with how it sounds, and I guess shows the SV CAN do 80s hard rock/metal, requiring a boost for leads only. Amazing amp.



Nicely done!!!! I iust bought the combo version and it is a tone monster!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sounds good man.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks guys !
And yeah, killer amp, lots of great tones to be had with it. And even more important to me, it's FUN to play, super reactive to every nuance in your playing, and responds beautifully when you dig in. And...you need to have your chops together, as it doesn't "play itself". But I love that it is so responsive and unforgiving, it has given me a much-needed kick in the butt to work back on my technique and accuracy (which isn't totally where I want it yet, as the last run on the solo above shows...).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Thanks guys !
> And yeah, killer amp, lots of great tones to be had with it. And even more important to me, it's FUN to play, super reactive to every nuance in your playing, and responds beautifully when you dig in. And...you need to have your chops together, as it doesn't "play itself". But I love that it is so responsive and unforgiving, it has given me a much-needed kick in the butt to work back on my technique and accuracy (which isn't totally where I want it yet, as the last run on the solo above shows...).


Great job regardless


----------



## coolidge56

coolidge56 said:


> I guess it was a 24 hour SV20H GAS, seems like its dissipating this morning. If there had been one local I could have purchased yesterday I'd be an owner. Maybe I'll call around some of the smaller stores to see if anyone has one in stock.



Rut-roh...well nobody has a SV20 in stock but I found a different Marshall and my Marshall GAS went full nuclear


----------



## gnjlee

I have been digging my SV20H since my wife surprised me with it on xmas. Even gigged with it already. Totally amazing. I have been playing around with pushing the front of the amp with a Maxon808, an EPBooster, and my Tumnus. So far the EPBooster seems to keep the vibe of the amp but just giving me a bit more. Throw on the Tumnus, and OMG the thing becomes a firebreathing dragon at 5 watts!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

coolidge56 said:


> Rut-roh...well nobody has a SV20 in stock but I found a different Marshall and my Marshall GAS went full nuclear


Sweetwater has them right now. Who knows, I might buy one all over again!


----------



## coolidge56

Shane Stevenson said:


> Sweetwater has them right now. Who knows, I might buy one all over again!



This other Marshall dissipated my SV20 gas, picking it up tomorrow!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Hmm, I’m guessing 1987x?


----------



## coolidge56

Shane Stevenson said:


> Hmm, I’m guessing 1987x?


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Wow that’s a beauty! Congrats!! I bet it sounds as good as it looks too...good score!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

gnjlee said:


> I have been digging my SV20H since my wife surprised me with it on xmas. Even gigged with it already. Totally amazing. I have been playing around with pushing the front of the amp with a Maxon808, an EPBooster, and my Tumnus. So far the EPBooster seems to keep the vibe of the amp but just giving me a bit more. Throw on the Tumnus, and OMG the thing becomes a firebreathing dragon at 5 watts!


Welcome to the forum!!
Nice keeper of a wife you got there.
Congratulations on your new amp


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


>


Congratulations that is a beautiful amp Astoria ??
Which model ? I am not up to date on those babies.
Cheers


----------



## coolidge56

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations that is a beautiful amp Astoria ??
> Which model ? I am not up to date on those babies.
> Cheers



Yes its the Astoria 'Custom' model so the higher gain of the three. That's a photo of the actual head and cabinet. The shop says its in mint condition. I was gassing for these when they came out but the price was sky high. Got a much better deal on this one used.


----------



## gnjlee

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> Nice keeper of a wife you got there.
> Congratulations on your new amp


Thank you! I already like how civil it is here! I am one of the lucky few with a wife who is totally supportive of my expensive music habit. Even though I have been playing for decades, this is my first Marshall! It sounds amazing!


----------



## marshallmellowed

gnjlee said:


> Thank you! I already like how civil it is here! I am one of the lucky few with a wife who is totally supportive of my expensive music habit. Even though I have been playing for decades, this is my first Marshall! It sounds amazing!


Great choice for your first Marshall.


----------



## gnjlee

coolidge56 said:


>


I remember these. Gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## gnjlee

marshallmellowed said:


> Great choice for your first Marshall.


Thank you. I have tried lots of Marshalls from JCM 800s on. They just don't seem to work for me, but I really tried. The Plexi type amps have been on my radar for some time, but 50 or 100 watts is way more power than I wanted to deal with. This little amp is perfect.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

scozz said:


> This is s great pedal! I was wondering why TC had two of them, then I got mine and it was all clear. You can set one up as a clean boost and the other as a boost for soloing using the little toggle switch.
> 
> The little 3-position toggle switch is the key. In the middle position it’s a clean boost, (works great), in the bottom position is a mid boost, also works great,... but the upper selection of this little switch is where this pedal shines for soloing.
> 
> The “*FAT” *position! This position is thick and rich sounding and adds just the right amount of drive for a phenomenal solo boost!
> 
> @tce63 d got me thinking about buying another TC Spark to do exactly what he’s doing. Of course it makes more sense for him to have two then me,....he’s gigging, I’m not
> 
> I think this is my favorite pedal on my board, maybe the best pedal I’ve ever played.
> 
> The reason,....it doesn’t color the tone of the amp at all, it is completely transparent, it doesn’t change the inherent tone of the amp.



Scozz, your enthusiasm for this pedal found me digging in my wallet to spring for one. I've been using an EH LPB-1 in the loop for a solo burst so far with decent but somewhat meh results. Looking forward to hearing what this bad boy will do for my SV20H. 

Kudos to Sweetwater, too... I literally ordered this mid yesterday afternoon, I got the ship notification this morning, this evening I had it on my doorstep. Usually it takes a one or two business days for in-stock gear to get to my door but this turnaround was incredible!


----------



## scozz

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Scozz, your enthusiasm for this pedal found me digging in my wallet to spring for one. I've been using an EH LPB-1 in the loop for a solo burst so far with decent but somewhat meh results. Looking forward to hearing what this bad boy will do for my SV20H.
> 
> Kudos to Sweetwater, too... I literally ordered this mid yesterday afternoon, I got the ship notification this morning, this evening I had it on my doorstep. Usually it takes a one or two business days for in-stock gear to get to my door but this turnaround was incredible!



You're gonna luv it Kim!! It's very versatile and transparent. Besides the great tone of this pedal, (pretty much your amps tone boosted), you get to choose whatever setting you'd like! Set the treble, bass, gain, and level.

The 3 position mini toggle switch is a big part of the performance little beast, I keep it in the middle position for a general clean boost most of the time. The bottom position is a mid boost,...sounds great,...the top position is labeled* FAT,* and man it sounds phenomenal!! It adds thick overdriven tones, that are rich and creamy,...and very transparent.

That* FAT* position is one of the reasons @tce63 has two Sparks on his pedal board. I'm pretty sure he uses one as a clean boost and the other mostly on the* FAT* position. I don't know for sure, he'll pop in soon and give us the correct info.

I'm thinking about getting a Spark mini boost, only $46. I'd use as simply a boost,....and I'd use full size Spark in the* FAT* position mostly


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I was looking at the mini Spark as well. Tough to go wrong at under $50. But the 3-way toggle intrigued me. I used to have a Snouse Blueline overdrive pedal that had something similar but voiced differently.


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I was looking at the mini Spark as well. Tough to go wrong at under $50. But the 3-way toggle intrigued me. I used to have a Snouse Blueline overdrive pedal that had something similar but voiced differently.



You are going to like it, I am sure of it, Congrats

As @scozz say, I have 2 Spark Boost, One as a clean boost and the other in FAT mode, the best Boost pedal I ever used.


----------



## Buzzard

Can anyone who has an sv 20 AND have had say a 50w or 100w plexi confirm whether or no the sv 20 lacks the punch of the bigger amps. Tone is one thing but feel and headroom punch is another. All things equal, I’m talking about the sv 20 head through at least a 2-12 or 4-12.


----------



## gnjlee

Buzzard said:


> Can anyone who has an sv 20 AND have had say a 50w or 100w plexi confirm whether or no the sv 20 lacks the punch of the bigger amps. Tone is one thing but feel and headroom punch is another. All things equal, I’m talking about the sv 20 head through at least a 2-12 or 4-12.


I can't speak for the 50/100 watt amps, but I am playing through a Mesa 2x12 horizontal recto cab and it has a lot of punch/push.


----------



## johan.b

It has 20 watt worth of punch...
.. and in 5 watt mode, has way oversized transformers (they're good for 20 watt, remember....)
No, it's not the stadium punch of a 1959, but good studio/ small club punch and that's the point, isn't it...
J


----------



## gnjlee

Sooo last evening I tried my Xotic EP Booster with the boost knob at 3 o'clock in front of my SV20H, with my SSS strat. My God! I don't think I need anything else with this amp.


----------



## Sustainium

gnjlee said:


> Sooo last evening I tried my Xotic EP Booster with the boost knob at 3 o'clock in front of my SV20H, with my SSS strat. My God! I don't think I need anything else with this amp.


Christ, I’m trying not to add any more pedal effects.


----------



## ken361

TC spark boost is excellent with my strat !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

gnjlee said:


> Sooo last evening I tried my Xotic EP Booster with the boost knob at 3 o'clock in front of my SV20H, with my SSS strat. My God! I don't think I need anything else with this amp.


 To the forum


----------



## Tiboy

gnjlee said:


> Sooo last evening I tried my Xotic EP Booster with the boost knob at 3 o'clock in front of my SV20H, with my SSS strat. My God! I don't think I need anything else with this amp.



Would you be so kind as to share your settings? I get crazy feedback with the EP at anything over the lowest setting.


----------



## gnjlee

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the forum


Thank you! Glad to be here!


----------



## gnjlee

Tiboy said:


> Would you be so kind as to share your settings? I get crazy feedback with the EP at anything over the lowest setting.


My EP Booster is set to "vintage" in the internal dip switches and the boost is at 3:00. My amp is set for 5 watts atm because it is too loud even at the low setting. I am using my Mesa 2x12 with Vintage 30s. Amp settings are from left to right in clock format:
Pres:11:00 Bassimed Midimed Treb:12:30 HighTrebimed Normal:1:30

I use low output single coils, but in one of my strats I have Fralin Vintage Hots.


----------



## Tiboy

Thanks gnjlee! Today is Fender (Strat) and football day. I’ll give it a try. BTW are you jumped or straight in? I usually plug into normal and jump with single coils and high treble jumped with buckers.


----------



## gnjlee

Here you go! This should answer your question! Guitar goes in high sensitive input top left.


----------



## gnjlee

Here is my current rig. (Missing is the Boogie Mark V)


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Congrats, solid rig !


----------



## gnjlee

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Congrats, solid rig !


Thank you! Funny that @46 my tone is better than ever with this little rig. I used to have a rack and 4x12s a few decades ago, and it didn't sound all that good compared to what I have now. Not to mention load-in and load-out is really fast and easier with smaller equipment.


----------



## ken361

gnjlee said:


> Thank you! Funny that @46 my tone is better than ever with this little rig. I used to have a rack and 4x12s a few decades ago, and it didn't sound all that good compared to what I have now. Not to mention load-in and load-out is really fast and easier with smaller equipment.


you should try the mini jubilee its pretty awesome with strats and les pauls.


----------



## gnjlee

ken361 said:


> you should try the mini jubilee its pretty awesome with strats and les pauls.


I wouldn't pass on a chance at that!


----------



## trovador

gnjlee said:


> Thank you! Funny that @46 my tone is better than ever with this little rig. I used to have a rack and 4x12s a few decades ago, and it didn't sound all that good compared to what I have now. Not to mention load-in and load-out is really fast and easier with smaller equipment.


I feel the same way. Except I just turned 48 . I've had the SV20H since April and it still brings a smile to my face every time I turn it on and strum my first chord.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

45 here and I wish this amp existed back in the 90’s when I was constantaly gigging with a Little Rock-Blues band. I was using a 59 Bassman RI. It got the job done but nowhere on the level of what the SV could have offered me back then.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> TC spark boost is excellent with my strat !


Yeah, great pedals, there are two of them!

one strictly a boost pedal for $46,...or the full size one with bass, treble, gain and level to customize your boosted sound.

For just a boost the mini Spark does the job great and for $46!!



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SparkMini--tc-electronic-spark-mini-boost-pedal


----------



## '2204'

@scozz--which model has the 3 way boost toggle switch?



scozz said:


> Yeah, great pedals, there are two of them!
> one strictly a boost pedal for $46,...or the full size one with bass, treble, gain and level to customize your boosted sound.
> For just a boost the mini Spark does the job great and for $46!!
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SparkMini--tc-electronic-spark-mini-boost-pedal


----------



## marshallmellowed

wntbtw said:


> @scozz--which model has the 3 way boost toggle switch?


The 4 knob version (not the mini).


----------



## ken361

want to try these pedals


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> @scozz--which model has the 3 way boost toggle switch?



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SparkBooster--tc-electronic-spark-booster-pedal


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SparkBooster--tc-electronic-spark-booster-pedal



Or

https://www.thomann.de/intl/tc_elec...LCJjdXJyZW5jeSI6NywibGFuZ3VhZ2UiOjV9&reload=1

TC


----------



## KelvinS1965

ken361 said:


> you should try the mini jubilee its pretty awesome with strats and les pauls.



I've the MJ 2525H (the original series) a couple of years now and I've been playing a lot again lately as I swapped out from my SV20H as my go to amp. I realise I prefer it to the SV20H as, for me, it's much more flexible. The honeymoon is over with the SV20H (and my JMP1-H too), so I'm going to sell them later this year once the post Christmas market picks up.

Come to the conclusion I have too much gear and it's not getting used as much as it should. I think I played better and improved more back in the days when I only had one electric guitar, one amp and literally just a couple of pedals. I focused on practice and playing rather than buying gear. I won't go quite that far, but some gear goes months without being used (while others get used all the time).

I'll hand in my card on the way out.


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> I've the MJ 2525H (the original series) a couple of years now and I've been playing a lot again lately as I swapped out from my SV20H as my go to amp. I realise I prefer it to the SV20H as, for me, it's much more flexible. The honeymoon is over with the SV20H (and my JMP1-H too), so I'm going to sell them later this year once the post Christmas market picks up.
> 
> Come to the conclusion I have too much gear and it's not getting used as much as it should. I think I played better and improved more back in the days when I only had one electric guitar, one amp and literally just a couple of pedals. I focused on practice and playing rather than buying gear. I won't go quite that far, but some gear goes months without being used (while others get used all the time).
> 
> I'll hand in my card on the way out.


You not handing in any card my friend, you can love Marshalls if you only have one,....or none for that matter! I’m kinda the same way, this whole past year. 

I’ve played little else than my SC20 that I bought last January. in fact I’m thinking about selling all my other amps because this amp does it all for me. Why hang on to gear I don’t use?

I don’t have all that many anyway, I own 5 amps, 4 never get used anymore.


----------



## paul-e-mann

KelvinS1965 said:


> I've the MJ 2525H (the original series) a couple of years now and I've been playing a lot again lately as I swapped out from my SV20H as my go to amp. I realise I prefer it to the SV20H as, for me, it's much more flexible. The honeymoon is over with the SV20H (and my JMP1-H too), so I'm going to sell them later this year once the post Christmas market picks up.
> 
> Come to the conclusion I have too much gear and it's not getting used as much as it should. I think I played better and improved more back in the days when I only had one electric guitar, one amp and literally just a couple of pedals. I focused on practice and playing rather than buying gear. I won't go quite that far, but some gear goes months without being used (while others get used all the time).
> 
> I'll hand in my card on the way out.





scozz said:


> You not handing in any card my friend, you can love Marshalls if you only have one,....or none for that matter! I’m kinda the same way, this whole past year.
> 
> I’ve played little else than my SC20 that I bought last January. in fact I’m thinking about selling all my other amps because this amp does it all for me. Why hang on to gear I don’t use?
> 
> I don’t have all that many anyway, I own 5 amps, 4 never get used anymore.



I sold all my other amps and just have my two Marshalls.


----------



## Jay76

Took my SV20c to rehearsal today. I struggled! It was so loud and in your face. Even with the dr.z attenuator. It was also crazy bright and overpowered the band. Turning the treble down didn't really work. Just made it sound flat. I was gutted. Had a shit practice, the tone was so unforgiving it put me off my playing I and thought about selling it.

Got home and pulled the back off. Tried some rft's in all three pre amp slots. Sounded like the magic had gone - was too dark so put the originals back in.

Changed the speaker to a greenback g10 and really liked the sounds I was getting afterwards. More woody lows and more mellow highs without loosing anything in the top end. Better balance over all and still has the magic. The greenback is staying. Played at home with the Bugera PS1 and was loving life again with the amp. Will take PS1 to practice next time and try it instead of the dr.z if I get the same tonal issues that I experienced today.

Still waiting for the minimass to arrive.


----------



## Michael Roe

KelvinS1965 said:


> I've the MJ 2525H (the original series) a couple of years now and I've been playing a lot again lately as I swapped out from my SV20H as my go to amp. I realise I prefer it to the SV20H as, for me, it's much more flexible. The honeymoon is over with the SV20H (and my JMP1-H too), so I'm going to sell them later this year once the post Christmas market picks up.
> 
> Come to the conclusion I have too much gear and it's not getting used as much as it should. I think I played better and improved more back in the days when I only had one electric guitar, one amp and literally just a couple of pedals. I focused on practice and playing rather than buying gear. I won't go quite that far, but some gear goes months without being used (while others get used all the time).
> 
> I'll hand in my card on the way out.


You quitter! LOL! 
Seriously, I will probably be downsizing a bit this year as well. Then again, what will Marshall bring out this year at NAMM?
I will probably end up selling off the SC. To me, the SC has such a narrow window of tone that is different than my other amps it's probably not worth keeping. Using pedals I can get any sound the SC has with my SV and the SV just does a better lead tone as well. I find the SV has more bang for the buck than the SC.


----------



## catscanman

Just asking if there is a big difference when using a Weber mini mass and using a power station 2 with a SV20h. When using the mini mass I get a big jump from low to loud and there is no in between. Is that better on the power station along with other features it has.


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> Took my SV20c to rehearsal today. I struggled! It was so loud and in your face. Even with the dr.z attenuator. It was also crazy bright and overpowered the band. Turning the treble down didn't really work. Just made it sound flat. I was gutted. Had a shit practice, the tone was so unforgiving it put me off my playing I and thought about selling it.
> 
> Got home and pulled the back off. Tried some rft's in all three pre amp slots. Sounded like the magic had gone - was too dark so put the originals back in.
> 
> Changed the speaker to a greenback g10 and really liked the sounds I was getting afterwards. More woody lows and more mellow highs without loosing anything in the top end. Better balance over all and still has the magic. The greenback is staying. Played at home with the Bugera PS1 and was loving life again with the amp. Will take PS1 to practice next time and try it instead of the dr.z if I get the same tonal issues that I experienced today.
> 
> Still waiting for the minimass to arrive.


Do you use mostly the Stratocasters bridge pickup? I can see that being bright. I had a greenback in for awhile later I though it was a bit mellow in the highs for my les Paul's. Put the stock back in it and restored it. I might try it again,bought it used the guy said it was broken in with a varic.I like the Tungsol 34's they have a better crunch I think the JJ seemed duller maybe.


----------



## Jay76

ken361 said:


> Do you use mostly the Stratocasters bridge pickup? I can see that being bright. I had a greenback in for awhile later I though it was a bit mellow in the highs for my les Paul's. Put the stock back in it and restored it. I might try it again,bought it used the guy said it was broken in with a varic.I like the Tungsol 34's they have a better crunch I think the JJ seemed duller maybe.


I was mainly playing in the neck position. It sounds fine now, alot more balanced. Could be the speaker swap, could be the dr.z that was doing it. Could be the over all volume being higher. Dunno.. just hope I can recreate the sound I am getting at home now at next rehearsal. Which is to die for


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> I was mainly playing in the neck position. It sounds fine now, alot more balanced. Could be the speaker swap, could be the dr.z that was doing it. Could be the over all volume being higher. Dunno.. just hope I can recreate the sound I am getting at home now at next rehearsal. Which is to die for


Don't sound bright on mine just right are you jumping channels?


----------



## ken361

I dial mine in when playing loud


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Jay76 said:


> Took my SV20c to rehearsal today. I struggled! It was so loud and in your face. Even with the dr.z attenuator. It was also crazy bright and overpowered the band. Turning the treble down didn't really work. Just made it sound flat. I was gutted. Had a shit practice, the tone was so unforgiving it put me off my playing I and thought about selling it.
> 
> Got home and pulled the back off. Tried some rft's in all three pre amp slots. Sounded like the magic had gone - was too dark so put the originals back in.
> 
> Changed the speaker to a greenback g10 and really liked the sounds I was getting afterwards. More woody lows and more mellow highs without loosing anything in the top end. Better balance over all and still has the magic. The greenback is staying. Played at home with the Bugera PS1 and was loving life again with the amp. Will take PS1 to practice next time and try it instead of the dr.z if I get the same tonal issues that I experienced today.
> 
> Still waiting for the minimass to arrive.


That sucks and I know how you feel. I’ve had those same problems with other amps but not my SV. With my Les Paul, 5 watts and 2X12 cab I’m having great practices. Maybe its because the LP is a darker, more mellowed out guitar.

My settings in 5 watts are:
Tone knobs all at 12 o’clock noon, bright volume at 9 o’clock, normal volume at 11 o’clock.

I use a 808 as a tremendously smooth overdrive, a tubescreamer mini as a boost, a Boss Blues Driver and an incoming Keely Caverens delay/Reverb for the loop. That’s it and I’m getting perfection (to me) and tone compliments.

If your not jumping channels then you need to be.


----------



## tce63

Michael Roe said:


> You quitter! LOL!
> Seriously, I will probably be downsizing a bit this year as well. Then again, what will Marshall bring out this year at NAMM?
> I will probably end up selling off the SC. To me, the SC has such a narrow window of tone that is different than my other amps it's probably not worth keeping. Using pedals I can get any sound the SC has with my SV and the SV just does a better lead tone as well. I find the SV has more bang for the buck than the SC.



I have almost the same thoughts.

Almost only use my SV20H at the moment and SC20H has become a bit unused.
Have thoughts on Selling SC20H and getting a 2525H again instead.
Not that I don't like SC20H, it plays really well, but I doesn't use it as much as I should.

But it depends a bit on what Marshall presents at NAMM 2020


----------



## Jay76

Shane Stevenson said:


> That sucks and I know how you feel. I’ve had those same problems with other amps but not my SV. With my Les Paul, 5 watts and 2X12 cab I’m having great practices. Maybe its because the LP is a darker, more mellowed out guitar.
> 
> My settings in 5 watts are:
> Tone knobs all at 12 o’clock noon, bright volume at 9 o’clock, normal volume at 11 o’clock.
> 
> I use a 808 as a tremendously smooth overdrive, a tubescreamer mini as a boost, a Boss Blues Driver and an incoming Keely Caverens delay/Reverb for the loop. That’s it and I’m getting perfection (to me) and tone compliments.
> 
> If your not jumping channels then you need to be.



Yeh jumping channels. Tried all the different jumping options and it's waaaay bright when you get the volume up


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tce63 said:


> I have almost the same thoughts.
> 
> Almost only use my SV20H at the moment and SC20H has become a bit unused.
> Have thoughts on Selling SC20H and getting a 2525H again instead.
> Not that I don't like SC20H, it plays really well, but I doesn't use it as much as I should.
> 
> But it depends a bit on what Marshall presents at NAMM 2020


Funny, I was considering something similar yesterday...
Remember how I'm thinking about getting another 20-watter to replace the DSL100 in my stereo rig ? I was initially going to get either a DSL20H or Ori20H. But then I thought: I already have a DSL, so getting the DSL20H would feel redundant. Same for the Ori20H, doesn't really bring anything new to the table, as it'd be kinda "SV-lite".
And then I figured, why not get the 2525H ? The SC would be too similar to the SV to make sense (especially at the price), but the 2525H would allow me to use either the SV or the SJ as the main amp in the stereo rig depending on the gig, and give me tones I don't have already. Plus at one time I was considering getting the 2555x to replace the DSL but never could totally justify the new price.

I still have time to make up my mind, as I probably won't have much use for the stereo rig until May/June, and Marshall may have something new for us next NAMM, but it sounds like a plan. Plus at below 700, it's too good to pass up on...


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Jay76 said:


> Yeh jumping channels. Tried all the different jumping options and it's waaaay bright when you get the volume up


That sounds completely opposite from my SV. The higher my bright volume goes the fatter and deeper it gets...same for normal channel. 

So far my rule of thumb with this amp is that if my volume levels are past 12 o’clock then I can easily turn my tone controls past 12 o’clock. I even like the tone knobs maxed out when volume knobs are Anywhere past 2 o’clock. But that’s with my LP. I don’t think my Strat could pull those tone setting off so easily. 

Either there is something wrong with your SV or the is a huge difference between the head/cab and small combo.


----------



## ken361

Shane Stevenson said:


> That sounds completely opposite from my SV. The higher my bright volume goes the fatter and deeper it gets...same for normal channel.
> 
> So far my rule of thumb with this amp is that if my volume levels are past 12 o’clock then I can easily turn my tone controls past 12 o’clock. I even like the tone knobs maxed out when volume knobs are Anywhere past 2 o’clock. But that’s with my LP. I don’t think my Strat could pull those tone setting off so easily.
> 
> Either there is something wrong with your SV or the is a huge difference between the head/cab and small combo.


Same here!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Just goes to show, how everyone's different. While both are great little 20w amps, I actually play through my SC20 the most.


----------



## LCW

tce63 said:


> I have almost the same thoughts.
> 
> Almost only use my SV20H at the moment and SC20H has become a bit unused.
> Have thoughts on Selling SC20H and getting a 2525H again instead.
> Not that I don't like SC20H, it plays really well, but I doesn't use it as much as I should.
> 
> But it depends a bit on what Marshall presents at NAMM 2020



You may want to go demo the 2525H again, and A/B it against your SC if possible. I played a 2525H yesterday for a bit and there was absolutely nothing spectacular about it. I'm a gain/metal guy, but it couldn't hold a candle to my SD-1 boosted SC20H.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jay76 said:


> Yeh jumping channels. Tried all the different jumping options and it's waaaay bright when you get the volume up


What guitar are you using? What speakers and configuration? I got mine going through a pair of greenbacks and its not bright unless I dial it that way. My Strat is bright but its easy to fix by plugging into the normal channel while jumpered into the bright channel then dial the two channels to taste.


----------



## ken361

LCW said:


> You may want to go demo the 2525H again, and A/B it against your SC if possible. I played a 2525H yesterday for a bit and there was absolutely nothing spectacular about it. I'm a gain/metal guy, but it couldn't hold a candle to my SD-1 boosted SC20H.


you play it loud? has a great crunch and clean channel also first time I played one I was turned off but i didnt know what i was doing in how to use the input gain output master and lead master. Only messed with one for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jay76

Maybe that's my problem. I have both masters on around 4 (number 4 on the dials). I did try my strat in the normal channel with both channels jumped but i found it too dark. I need to play around with it more I guess. What didn't help at rehearsal is that I only had the Dr.z which has 4 attenuated settings and it was too loud even on the lowest setting which mean't that I had to keep the masters at 4.


----------



## Jay76

Played tonight with both masters on 7. Much much better. Sounded great.
Can anyone recommend a good noise gate? Need to limit that hiss


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jay76 said:


> Played tonight with both masters on 7. Much much better. Sounded great.
> Can anyone recommend a good noise gate? Need to limit that hiss


You'll get tons of suggestions, I'm sure. I use an ISP Decimator in the loop of my Marshall's, works great.


----------



## Jay76

TC electronic sentry noise gate looks pretty dammed good from the vids I have seen


----------



## Buzzard

Well I'm officially out of the marshall plexi merry go round.I considered the sv 20 but after all this talk of xcess vol levels and needing pedals, attenuators,xtra vol knobs in the loop blah blah.I was waiting for marshall to put out maybe a "stage series" plexi like the yjm 100. So I got my dream plexi, a suhr sl 68 instead .Tired of waiting on marshall.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I think maybe I got a gem when I bought my SV. If I were to read all of this before I bought mine I might have changed my mind like Buzzard. Can’t blame him lol. Pretty scary reading! 

I guess I got my SV for a differant reason, which is strictly a band/working amp. For that it’s actualky as close to perfect as I’ve ever heard. I do consider the SV a “stage series” amp. I don’t need or want an attenuator, a noise gate or anything else for that matter. Maybe Marshall will do a 1 watt plexi someday. 

I have other amps to do great bedroom levels. However I do play mine in the music room by myself all the time. It’s loud but it doesn’t ring my ears at the levels I play at (hairy kind of clean) and my two tubescreamers are made for this circuit. It’s too bad these amps are not readily available at most local music stores for people to try out in person.


----------



## Madfinger

Buzzard said:


> Well I'm officially out of the marshall plexi merry go round.I considered the sv 20 but after all this talk of xcess vol levels and needing pedals, attenuators,xtra vol knobs in the loop blah blah.I was waiting for marshall to put out maybe a "stage series" plexi like the yjm 100. So I got my dream plexi, a suhr sl 68 instead .Tired of waiting on marshall.


Do you allways make decisions based on other peoples opinions.


----------



## Sacalait

Buzzard said:


> Well I'm officially out of the marshall plexi merry go round.I considered the sv 20 but after all this talk of xcess vol levels and needing pedals, attenuators,xtra vol knobs in the loop blah blah.I was waiting for marshall to put out maybe a "stage series" plexi like the yjm 100. So I got my dream plexi, a suhr sl 68 instead .Tired of waiting on marshall.



Maybe your wishes for a "real" Plexi were unreal? They were never gain monsters. As early as Hendrix folks were putting something in front of them. And from then on it was the norm. Yeah, lots of exceptions (like Duane Allman) but he wasn't a hard-rocker. But the Suhr is a great amp. Best of luck.


----------



## Buzzard

Madfinger said:


> Do you allways make decisions based on other peoples opinions.


If I did then I would'nt own all 3 900 series heads.And I did try an sv20c locally. But I wanted a head and nobody has one.


----------



## Buzzard

Sacalait said:


> Maybe your wishes for a "real" Plexi were unreal? They were never gain monsters. As early as Hendrix folks were putting something in front of them. And from then on it was the norm. Yeah, lots of exceptions (like Duane Allman) but he wasn't a hard-rocker. But the Suhr is a great amp. Best of luck.


I never used the word ''REAL'' plexi.You did. That sounds offensive to my forum bros. Nobody holds the marshall banner higher as I've got about 10 heads.


----------



## scozz

Kudos to you @Buzzard!


----------



## Buzzard

Thanks much


----------



## Buzzard

Don’t get me wrong. I’m a Marshall whore through and through . If they come out with a 50/100 w yjm style plexi head with w power scaling and some modern features I’m all over it. What gets me is with all the R and D that they put into the yjm why not release a model based off of that?


----------



## Tiboy

Dear Buzzard, I believe the forum rules specifically state that when one posts about a new amp (sl68) one is required to post an in depth review of same. Lol. I often came close to pulling the trigger on the sl67, but never did. I now have the SV20 and matching cab. I did have a Suhr PT100 for a while. Great amp, bit more watts than I could use.


----------



## LCW

Buzzard said:


> What gets me is with all the R and D that they put into the yjm why not release a model based off of that?



Maybe because YJM is a gigantic douchebag...


----------



## LCW

Jay76 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good noise gate? Need to limit that hiss



Fortin ZUUL. Best there is.

PS - dirty little secret is that it’s apparently based on or even a straight-up copy of the KK JCM800 noise gate circuit.


----------



## motogeek1

KelvinS1965 said:


> I'm surprised how much duller input 2 is: It's like I've rolled the tone right off on my guitar. Is that normal?
> 
> It's also very loud even in 5 watt mode...obviously it's not a home amp, but I thought I might get away with swapping with my 2525H sometimes, but from tonight's testing I guess not. It'll get cranked at the studio and gigs though, so no problem.


Definitely ear blistering loud, even in 5w. I picked up a Bugera PS-1, based on reviews, for $100. Works great!


----------



## Buzzard

LCW said:


> Maybe because YJM is a gigantic douchebag...


IDK , But my friend see's him all the time where he lives in florida.He's pretty stuck in the 80's drives around in a ferrari, leather pants, pirate shirt,aviators and rolex's lol. He goes into G.C. and demands free stuff ,picks, strings etc. I just like the features of the amp but not the size headshell.


----------



## T.J.

79457177_2614331895302119_1749890442280828928_o (1)



__ T.J.
__ Jan 9, 2020
__ 1
__
py-20/ sfdr/sv20/2061x


----------



## T.J.

Well so far ... I'm in love with the SV20 .... actually just trying a hand at posting a pic


----------



## tce63

T.J. said:


> Well so far ... I'm in love with the SV20 .... actually just trying a hand at posting a pic



Congrats to a fantastic amp.

Cheers


----------



## T.J.

Cheers Amigo !!!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I'm pretty sure I ale ady know the answer to this but will ask anyway (better safe than sorry). 

Is it safe to use an attenuator and a JHS Little Black Box in the loop at the same time?


----------



## Buzzard

Tiboy said:


> Dear Buzzard, I believe the forum rules specifically state that when one posts about a new amp (sl68) one is required to post an in depth review of same. Lol. I often came close to pulling the trigger on the sl67, but never did. I now have the SV20 and matching cab. I did have a Suhr PT100 for a while. Great amp, bit more watts than I could use.


I sure will. I have had little time with it since I got it last saturday. Played it once and it brought back memories of my first marshall, a 70's 100w superlead , 4 holer, I hardly got to know yee. metalface ,2 4-12 cabs,bought used, absolutely mint covers and everything. And in a blink of an eye it was stolen.So the suhr almost makes up for my loss.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I'm pretty sure I ale ady know the answer to this but will ask anyway (better safe than sorry).
> 
> Is it safe to use an attenuator and a JHS Little Black Box in the loop at the same time?


Yes


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LCW said:


> Maybe because YJM is a gigantic douchebag...


because when it was released, it was released as a limited edition, exclusive feature amp, that people paid a premium for.

It would be unethical for Marshall to release more of the amp, or release cheaper amp's w/ the features that were sold as exclusive.

It's like the 1 watt amp's. People want them. Marshall released the DSL, but, it's not even the same. They replaced 2 tubes w/ solid state circuitry. Still, some people were not happy, that some stores made custom orders for some amp's, because they were sold as # ____ of 1200 limited edition. 

If they are going to make a bunch more, than they owe people refunds for the cost of exclusivity that they charged...


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I'm pretty sure I ale ady know the answer to this but will ask anyway (better safe than sorry).
> 
> Is it safe to use an attenuator and a JHS Little Black Box in the loop at the same time?



Oh yes, but Why ? 
I only use my Weber mini mass and it works just fine


----------



## tce63

Dogs of Doom said:


> because when it was released, it was released as a limited edition, exclusive feature amp, that people paid a premium for.
> 
> It would be unethical for Marshall to release more of the amp, or release cheaper amp's w/ the features that were sold as exclusive.
> 
> It's like the 1 watt amp's. People want them. Marshall released the DSL, but, it's not even the same. They replaced 2 tubes w/ solid state circuitry. Still, some people were not happy, that some stores made custom orders for some amp's, because they were sold as # ____ of 1200 limited edition.
> 
> If they are going to make a bunch more, than they owe people refunds for the cost of exclusivity that they charged...



I understand why people pay a lot of Money for the 50:ths 1 watts series, fantastic amps, and i have 2 at the moment, JTM and JMP, but I think it would be nice of Marshall to do a second round of them, they are great amps, and I think there's a lot of demand for them.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

tce63 said:


> I understand why people pay a lot of Money for the 50:ths 1 watts series, fantastic amps, and i have 2 at the moment, JTM and JMP, but I think it would be nice of Marshall to do a second round of them, they are great amps, and I think there's a lot of demand for them.


yeah, but if you look at it, there are people who paid, say, $5K for a Jubilee, once they became collectible. Then Marshall released a RI & people were incensed...


----------



## tce63

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, but if you look at it, there are people who paid, say, $5K for a Jubilee, once they became collectible. Then Marshall released a RI & people were incensed...



Well I can agree with that.

Cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

tce63 said:


> Well I can agree with that.
> 
> Cheers


yeah, the same thing goes w/ any LTD Ed item.

Especially, when Marshall charges 3x's what it would cost, if they did a production run.

There's a lot of people that would want a 1 watt JTM, JMP, JCM, etc. but, Marshall made them as a "special' amp for the 50th Ann.


----------



## LCW

tce63 said:


> I understand why people pay a lot of Money for the 50:ths 1 watts series, fantastic amps, and i have 2 at the moment, JTM and JMP, but I think it would be nice of Marshall to do a second round of them, they are great amps, and I think there's a lot of demand for them.



Wait long enough and there’ll be a 75th anniversary line.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LCW said:


> Wait long enough and there’ll be a 75th anniversary line.


by then none of us will be able to hear 1 watt! ...


----------



## LCW

Dogs of Doom said:


> by then none of us will be able to hear 1 watt! ...



LOL!!!


----------



## tce63

Dogs of Doom said:


> by then none of us will be able to hear 1 watt! ...


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

tce63 said:


> Oh yes, but Why ?
> I only use my Weber mini mass and it works just fine


I inquired because when using this in a small club, even 5 watts is too loud. I'm thinking I'd use the JHS to set the overall output level and my mini mass to switch from a rhythm level (attenuator on) to a lead volume boost (attenuator off).

The SV20H is such an amazing amp, I don't want to limit the situations I can use it.


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I inquired because when using this in a small club, even 5 watts is too loud. I'm thinking I'd use the JHS to set the overall output level and my mini mass to switch from a rhythm level (attenuator on) to a lead volume boost (attenuator off).
> 
> The SV20H is such an amazing amp, I don't want to limit the situations I can use it.



Great Idea  will try that too


----------



## G the wildman

Hi guys,

Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.

I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.

Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!

Thanking you in anticipation,

G


----------



## paul-e-mann

G the wildman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.
> 
> I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> 
> G


My settings may or may not be attainable by you depending how you use your amp. I use a JHS little black box in the loop to attenuate the volume, my amp settings are everything on 5, high treble volume dimed and normal volume off. Plug into the high treble top input. I have a Boss GE7 EQ pedal set flat (all sliders on 0) and the pedal volume up one notch. Depending how hot your pickups are you may need to adjust amp volume or may not even need the pedal, or may want to slide the pedal level higher. Definitely use humbuckers, I have an LP or SG I typically play daily. Greenbacks!

I think I get pretty spot on tonally, I dont use reverb. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

G the wildman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.
> 
> I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> 
> G


The thing is, a lot of Angus's tone is the SG. A Les Paul will be closer to it than the Strat, but still quite a bit beefier and throatier.
It's not a very difficult tone to get per se, a SG, mild clean-ish boost (of course to totally nail it the Solo Dallas is the way to go as the compander circuit has a very specific sound) into a JMP or SV is will get you there...as long as you play the parts right, of course 
But you can get in the ballpark with a LP, into a clean boost, into the SV with high treble volume high. I wouldn't use reverb either.


----------



## G the wildman

Thank you guys,

I will work from there.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.
> 
> I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> 
> G



I use my SG Junior with P90, a Spark Boost set too clean, Jumped Channels, Presence at 3, Bass/mid and treb at 5, Normal Channel at 2 and High Channel at 5


----------



## Shane Stevenson

G the wildman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.
> 
> I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> 
> G


I think too many people confuse AC/DC tone with too much overdrive. If I’m gonna do AC/DC tone in a live setting, and if I’m in 5 watt mode, I’ll switch to 20 watt mode and adjust my SV20 a little cleaner. No reverb, no pedals, just at the edge of breakup. I’ll use my bridge pickup on a LP and that’s as close as I can get.

I have tried it on my strat but it’s nowhere as close as my LP. An SG may even be closer. Also, I believe Angus used a wireless system which contributed to his tone somewhat. Just don’t set your amp too dirty.

I read somewhere that in Angus’s earlier years he put a wah pedal in front and tried to use it. The battery was dead and of course it didn’t work. Since then he never used pedals. I don’t know how accurate this is but it was an interesting read.


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.
> 
> I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> 
> G


It's true, the SG a big part, but you can get close enough with an LP and the right pickups. I've tried many pickups, including the Angus signature, and for me, the 57 Classic's do it. My SG came stock with 57 Classic's, and it nails early Angus tones (IMO). The Back in Black tone has slightly more grit than the earlier stuff, but still obtainable without pedals. I use a very small amount of reverb, barely noticeable, just to add some "space".


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Funny, when I first got my Trad LP, it had 57 Classics, and I never could make them work for me, especially the bridge pup (the neck pup was alright I guess). In that guitar it had a weird harsh spike in the mids that I couldn't get rid of. I ended up with the Slash sig Duncans, similar output level (at one point I ripped the older SH4 I had in my Kramer and put it in, but it was way too much mids and output for that particular guitar) and better mids, much chewier and warmer, just perfect for my taste. Though it's too throaty for Angus tones (which I hear as sharper and more cutting), so I see how 57 Classics would work if you were aiming for that particular tone.
And yes, AC/DC stuff isn't high gain by any stretch of imagination, the Schaffer Vega wireless boost thing (which is emulated by the Solo Dallas pedals) is more about texture and feel than slamming the front of the amp for saturation and compression as you would for late 70s/early 80s rock stuff, for instance.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Funny, when I first got my Trad LP, it had 57 Classics, and I never could make them work for me, especially the bridge pup (the neck pup was alright I guess). In that guitar it had a weird harsh spike in the mids that I couldn't get rid of. I ended up with the Slash sig Duncans, similar output level (at one point I ripped the older SH4 I had in my Kramer and put it in, but it was way too much mids and output for that particular guitar) and better mids, much chewier and warmer, just perfect for my taste. Though it's too throaty for Angus tones (which I hear as sharper and more cutting), so I see how 57 Classics would work if you were aiming for that particular tone.
> And yes, AC/DC stuff isn't high gain by any stretch of imagination, the Schaffer Vega wireless boost thing (which is emulated by the Solo Dallas pedals) is more about texture and feel than slamming the front of the amp for saturation and compression as you would for late 70s/early 80s rock stuff, for instance.


Yes, the 57's are bright (but not too bright) and clear pickups. I find it's easier to start with a bright and clear pickup, and go from there (my personal experience, of course). If a pickup is muddy, or has too much midrange (especially the wrong kind of midrange), it's very difficult, if not impossible, to fix that with EQ. You can always add mids, if needed. It also depends on what amp you're trying to match the pickups to and the end goal (classic rock, metal, blues...). I have 57's in the bridge position of all my guitars. Heck, I even chose the 57 over the EVH Frankenstien pickup for an early VH tone.


----------



## lp1987x

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm too lazy to scroll through over 100 posts, but I know the SV20 would look great sitting on an Origin 212A cab. Is anyone using their SV20 through an Origin 212A?



Should be receiving my Origin 212A cab today along with a set of Creambacks, which will go into the cab immediately upon receipt.


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you guide me. I am thinking about my Gibson LP but happy to hear about strats.
> 
> I want to get close to Angus Young's Back in Black tone. My question is how close do you get and - importantly - do you achieve it with just your SV20 or do you have to use pedals, including reverb.
> 
> Please be sure to tell me what axe you are wielding!
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation,
> 
> G


Keep in mind that no doubt some of what you’re hearing from AC/DC, may be Malcom Youngs Gretsch,...


----------



## lp1987x

ken361 said:


> Columbus



Sounds like we need to have a Marshall jam session in southern Michigan - Northwest Ohio - Central Ohio sometime.


----------



## lp1987x

Received the Origin 212 yesterday and loaded the Creambacks. It sounds great.


----------



## lp1987x

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like the bottom line is, if you have one, you also need the other, so save up for both. I will say that, like with it's big brothers, with the SV, the challenge is to get a good volume boost for solos. This is always a challenge when using non-master volume amps, and you have to use reverse logic. I have no problem volume boosting the SC.



Having owned several 70's or reissue Superleads and 1987 models, I always struggled to get a good volume boost with this circuit. No pedal, whether it be an EQ, OD, clean boost, et al worked as they just added gain. I picked up a Bad Cat Unleash about a year ago and my problem was solved. Not only can I run the amp hard and use the Unleash for attenuation, it also has dual, footswitchable volumes. This allows me to set Volume 1 for my regular rhythm tone and switch to a slightly louder volume 2 for solos. A truly great tool.

With my SC20C, an GE-7 EQ in the loop works great, since the power tubes aren't being driven as hard.


----------



## marshallmellowed

lp1987x said:


> Having owned several 70's or reissue Superleads and 1987 models, I always struggled to get a good volume boost with this circuit. No pedal, whether it be an EQ, OD, clean boost, et al worked as they just added gain. I picked up a Bad Cat Unleash about a year ago and my problem was solved. Not only can I run the amp hard and use the Unleash for attenuation, it also has dual, footswitchable volumes. This allows me to set Volume 1 for my regular rhythm tone and switch to a slightly louder volume 2 for solos. A truly great tool.
> 
> With my SC20C, an GE-7 EQ in the loop works great, since the power tubes aren't being driven as hard.


Yes, an attenuator with a 2nd swtichable level control would be the ideal way to get a solo volume boost, assuming you're using an attenuator, and that the 2nd volume boost is variable (not stepped). This is allowing you to change volumes, without restricting the signal to the output section (using a device in the loop to cut the rhythm level would also work, but reduce the signal to the output section). And yes, It's definitely easier to get a solo boost with the SC.


----------



## tce63

lp1987x said:


> Received the Origin 212 yesterday and loaded the Creambacks. It sounds great.
> 
> View attachment 66140



Looks great, Congrats


----------



## marshallmellowed

lp1987x said:


> Received the Origin 212 yesterday and loaded the Creambacks. It sounds great.
> 
> View attachment 66140


Cool looking half, half stack.


----------



## lp1987x

marshallmellowed said:


> Cool looking half, half stack.



My 1/4 stack.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

lp1987x said:


> Having owned several 70's or reissue Superleads and 1987 models, I always struggled to get a good volume boost with this circuit. No pedal, whether it be an EQ, OD, clean boost, et al worked as they just added gain. I picked up a Bad Cat Unleash about a year ago and my problem was solved. Not only can I run the amp hard and use the Unleash for attenuation, it also has dual, footswitchable volumes. This allows me to set Volume 1 for my regular rhythm tone and switch to a slightly louder volume 2 for solos. A truly great tool.
> 
> With my SC20C, an GE-7 EQ in the loop works great, since the power tubes aren't being driven as hard.


There goes more cash flying out of my wallet, thanks a bunch 

Are you running this pedal in the loop or in front?


----------



## lp1987x

Kim Lucky Day said:


> There goes more cash flying out of my wallet, thanks a bunch
> 
> Are you running this pedal in the loop or in front?



The Unleash? It is an attenuator so you run it between the amp and cab.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Again, I use a volume box in the loop instead of the attenuators lots of people swear by, but I can get a hefty volume boost by using an EQ in the loop (was using the GE-7, recently replaced it with a Source Audio Programmable EQ).
I also built a dual volume box that allows me to switch from one volume setting to another, allows me to get a lead volume boost.
But of course, the louder I play (and the more the power amp gets to compress), the less efficient the "EQ as a volume boost" thing works. Still haven't been in a situation where it became problematic so far, though.


----------



## lp1987x

Hopefully all of you that gig have a sound man that can boost you for solos. Unfortunately for me, I’m also the sound man for both of my bands from the stage so I had to have something I could footswitch on and off myself. 

For years, I would get frustrated because people in the audience would always say they couldn’t hear my solos. The Unleash is the only thing that fixed that issue with a plexi style amp.


----------



## Buzzard

Wonder how that would sound with a jtm 45 head and 4-12 cab?


----------



## Biff Maloy

Just FYI, a Bad Cat Unleash is not just an attenuator. I have one. It will also take a low wattage amp like these Studios and you can either make them much louder or dial them back along with the adjustable feature of having a selectable 2nd channel for a boost. Plus it has an effects loop which puts your time based effects post amp which sounds different from using the amp's effects loop.


----------



## lp1987x

Buzzard said:


> Wonder how that would sound with a jtm 45 head and 4-12 cab?



The Unleash is a reamper so it takes the amp signal down to line level, then uses a solid state 100w amp to provide the amplification part. This is the same theory EVH pioneered then was copied by every 80's guitarist. 

I have taken the Unleash out of the loop and just ran the amp/cab with the same settings, then reinserted the Unleash and turned it up to the same volume level and the tone was the same. I then quickly turned the volume down to where my chromosomes were no longer being rearranged. 

There have been some reports of people with 100 watt heads and above having issues with the Unleash, especially version 1. But if you have a 50 watt or less Marshall, they are great units. Kind of expensive at around $400 but compared to what we tend to spend on amps, pedals, and guitars, I thought it was worth it. I just sold a couple of pedals I didn't use anymore to pay for it.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Biff Maloy said:


> Just FYI, a Bad Cat Unleash is not just an attenuator. I have one. It will also take a low wattage amp like these Studios and you can either make them much louder or dial them back along with the adjustable feature of having a selectable 2nd channel for a boost. Plus it has an effects loop which puts your time based effects post amp which sounds different from using the amp's effects loop.


This sounds very interesting. Basically I’m using a very small and simple pedal board which consists of a floor tuner, a mini tubescreamer with gain turned off for boost, a TS808, a Blues Driver and a Keeley Caverns delay/reverb that I set really low for ambiance. Also, I do the 4CM and run the Keeley through the loop on my SV. 

from reading this it seems like I can run my Keeley through an effects loop on the Bad Cat Unleash instead of my SV? I guess the only problem I might have with the Unleash is the fact that it needs to be plugged in to my power strip, only adding another cord to worry about.


----------



## lp1987x

Shane Stevenson said:


> This sounds very interesting. Basically I’m using a very small and simple pedal board which consists of a floor tuner, a mini tubescreamer with gain turned off for boost, a TS808, a Blues Driver and a Keeley Caverns delay/reverb that I set really low for ambiance. Also, I do the 4CM and run the Keeley through the loop on my SV.
> 
> from reading this it seems like I can run my Keeley through an effects loop on the Bad Cat Unleash instead of my SV? I guess the only problem I might have with the Unleash is the fact that it needs to be plugged in to my power strip, only adding another cord to worry about.



Correct. I keep a Furman power strip next to my amp.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Shane Stevenson said:


> This sounds very interesting. Basically I’m using a very small and simple pedal board which consists of a floor tuner, a mini tubescreamer with gain turned off for boost, a TS808, a Blues Driver and a Keeley Caverns delay/reverb that I set really low for ambiance. Also, I do the 4CM and run the Keeley through the loop on my SV.
> 
> from reading this it seems like I can run my Keeley through an effects loop on the Bad Cat Unleash instead of my SV? I guess the only problem I might have with the Unleash is the fact that it needs to be plugged in to my power strip, only adding another cord to worry about.



Exactly. Putting all time based effects through the Unleash's loop gives them a studio clarity feel. Like recording dry and adding effects after. 

Either through the amp or if using the Unleash's loop sounds good but there is a difference. Also, i found using something like an MXR 10-Band in its loop before any effects placed there had the most dramatic effect EQ wise. When i basically came out of retirement i bought the Unleash for use with my 50th Anniversary Marshalls. They were all i had and i needed volume to play out. Worked very well so I've kept it. 

Sorry guys. Wasn't trying to derail off the SV content. I do think the Unleash would be of value to some owners of this amp that need a totally seperate volume from the amp.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Biff Maloy said:


> Sorry guys. Wasn't trying to derail off the SV content. I do think the Unleash would be of value to some owners of this amp that need a totally seperate volume from the amp.



This is relevant to me in this thread. I'd love to be able to gig with my SV20H as much as possible, it has a tone second to none. But being in a similar band where the sound man also has a guitar hanging on his shoulders, I need to find a way to make it as usable as possible. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Kim Lucky Day said:


> This is relevant to me in this thread. I'd love to be able to gig with my SV20H as much as possible, it has a tone second to none. But being in a similar band where the sound man also has a guitar hanging on his shoulders, I need to find a way to make it as usable as possible. Thanks for your insight!



When Boss introduced the Waza Tube Amp Expander it reminded me of the Unleash in the way it can attenuate or reamp and the placement of effects post amp but of course the WTAE is on a whole nother level feature wise and such. I can totally get why that piece of gear has been well received.


----------



## lp1987x

Kim Lucky Day said:


> This is relevant to me in this thread. I'd love to be able to gig with my SV20H as much as possible, it has a tone second to none. But being in a similar band where the sound man also has a guitar hanging on his shoulders, I need to find a way to make it as usable as possible. Thanks for your insight!



The only other attenuator I know of that has the ability to have a footswitchable volume boost is the Tone King Iron Man. However, the Tone King is fixed impedence at 8 ohms and the boost is restricted to 3 or 6 db. For the same price, the Unleash can be 4, 8, or 16 ohms and the boost is fully adjustable. 

The Tube Amp Expander is on another level, feature and price-wise. May have to check it out someday.


----------



## Biff Maloy

The Unleash prefers the 8ohm out on your amp for best sound but 4 or 16 will work. It's output is determined by the ohms for the cabinet you use. 16=50 watts, 8=100 watts, 4=180 watts. 

I have the first version black. I think the earlier ones than mine were blue. There was a V2 later but i don't see them available. I'm not sure if they are discontinued. 

I like what the Boss brings. I'd love to try it but I'm pretty simple with gear and that thing would be overkill for me. The Unleash has just enough features for what I'd use one for.


----------



## ken361

want this new epiphone coming out


----------



## paul-e-mann

I wonder what the SV20H would sound like through a greenback 2x10 cab? 

Does one exist?


----------



## Highgear

Hi ....i love the SV20H ....but since i only play Channel 1 ( and love it for Rhythm on 4 and for Lead on 6-7 ) .... is there an easy way to mod the second channel so, that it is similar to Channel 1 ? ...then i could switch with an AB switch between Rhythm and Solo ...that would be cool ....thx .... 
btw , i changed the V-Type of my 1x12 Marshall Cab into a G12H30 Anniversary and i like it far more ....


----------



## Mcentee2

I have posted over in the tech forum, but has anyone tried the ehx 6ca7 in a Sv20h?

If so, what spec matched pair did you get, ie ma number ?


----------



## lp1987x

Highgear said:


> Hi ....i love the SV20H ....but since i only play Channel 1 ( and love it for Rhythm on 4 and for Lead on 6-7 ) .... is there an easy way to mod the second channel so, that it is similar to Channel 1 ? ...then i could switch with an AB switch between Rhythm and Solo ...that would be cool ....thx ....
> btw , i changed the V-Type of my 1x12 Marshall Cab into a G12H30 Anniversary and i like it far more ....



It could be done but you'll only notice a difference in gain, not in volume. Also, from what others have said when modding these, the traces on the pcb are very fragile so any modding must be done with extreme care or you may end up needing to convert it, at least partially, to be handwired. 

Instead, I'd recommend a good boost in the front. Anything from a clean boost (Spark, Pickup Booster, et al), EQ (I've had great luck with a Boss GE-7), or Klon-type (Tumnus, Soul Food) work great for pushing the gain up a bit without coloring the tone. Of course, people have been using Tubescreamers for decades to boost Plexis but they do color the tone some.

The G12H is a great speaker. It was the favorite of many when I did a speaker comparison with my SC20C. However, it is a loud speaker, reading 5 dB louder than the Scumback I compared it to.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Highgear said:


> Hi ....i love the SV20H ....but since i only play Channel 1 ( and love it for Rhythm on 4 and for Lead on 6-7 ) .... is there an easy way to mod the second channel so, that it is similar to Channel 1 ? ...then i could switch with an AB switch between Rhythm and Solo ...that would be cool ....thx ....
> btw , i changed the V-Type of my 1x12 Marshall Cab into a G12H30 Anniversary and i like it far more ....


Sounds like a good idea! I'm using a boost pedal in the loop for solo volume boost, works well.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Highgear said:


> Hi ....i love the SV20H ....but since i only play Channel 1 ( and love it for Rhythm on 4 and for Lead on 6-7 ) .... is there an easy way to mod the second channel so, that it is similar to Channel 1 ? ...then i could switch with an AB switch between Rhythm and Solo ...that would be cool ....thx ....
> btw , i changed the V-Type of my 1x12 Marshall Cab into a G12H30 Anniversary and i like it far more ....


Personally, I wouldn't mod the amp for that reason. If you can get what you need, by just turning the channel volume from 4 to 6, I would think just using your guitar volume would accomplish the same thing. If you lose treble by turning your guitar volume down, look at installing a treble bleed circuit on your guitar. My 2 cents.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

marshallmellowed said:


> If you can get what you need, by just turning the channel volume from 4 to 6, I would think just using your guitar volume would accomplish the same thing. My 2 cents.


Out of all the amps I’ve owned this one plays best with using my guitar volume. Try getting use to doing that if your not already.


----------



## G the wildman

Yes I agree the guitar volume works fairly well providing you do not need to play quietly. I took mine to my guitar club this week without the attenuator. It stayed on 5 watt, and controlled well with the guitar. The tone knobs are also very effective.

I played Albatross with some reverb it was gorgeous.

For ease I play my dsl5 a lot. When I go back to the SV after it is sublime.


----------



## Highgear

Yes .... you´re all right , i also play a lot with the volume pot on the guitar ... i always tend to have an amp on ACDC/SRV Crunch and bring it down with the volume pot from the guitar to clean .....and in the other direction with a Clean boost or KOT to a Lead Sound .... but i thought about it, because the amps takes pedals different if the Gain is on 4 or on 7 ... so if it would be only 3 caps/resistors to change on Channel 2, why not having that option ... because like that the Channel 2 is useless for me and why having a useless Channel if it could be useful ..... btw, i have 2 of these heads and one for sure stays original .... thx


----------



## Highgear

btw... my Top 7 pedals in Front of the SV20H are for the moment: Tonefrerak Naked, Tonefreak Azalea, Honeybee Cleandrive, Rodenberg 707, Analogman KOT, Kingtone Bluespower, Barber Direct Drive ....


----------



## Bonedaddio

Still totally love my SV20H; I’m close to swapping it into my live rig now.
It’s true you do need some other gear with it, but the sound is worth it, so very, very worth it! But only if it’s what you’ve heard in your head for oh say, 50+ years! Such a touch-sensitive, guitar-volume sensitive, edge of breakup to full-on overdrive engineering master work! Or maybe they just got lucky?!!?
My setup is guitar>tuner>wah>TC Spark Boost>treble channel jumpered to normal channel.
Loop is send>volume pedal (dialed back just enough not to overload H9 input)>H9>return.
Output is 5W into a Minimass (using the treble switch if volume is crazy-low) into a Sourmash 1936-style cab w/Celestion 70/80 and WGS Veteran 30.
Just amazing tones at really manageable levels. The H9 does require some taming of the loop levels, I’ll replace the volume pedal with a volume box, but if you play with effects, this a hard setup to beat.
Kudos to tce63 and Scozz, I have a bunch of od-ish pedals n 10 band eq pedal, but hadn’t heard of the TC Spark, with the 3way toggle. I own one now, it’s the best way I’ve found to get that solo boost without sending the H9 into overload spasms.
I am such a gear whore, now I want the SV212 cab!
Does anybody have one and like it?


----------



## tce63

Bonedaddio said:


> Still totally love my SV20H; I’m close to swapping it into my live rig now.
> It’s true you do need some other gear with it, but the sound is worth it, so very, very worth it! But only if it’s what you’ve heard in your head for oh say, 50+ years! Such a touch-sensitive, guitar-volume sensitive, edge of breakup to full-on overdrive engineering master work! Or maybe they just got lucky?!!?
> My setup is guitar>tuner>wah>TC Spark Boost>treble channel jumpered to normal channel.
> Loop is send>volume pedal (dialed back just enough not to overload H9 input)>H9>return.
> Output is 5W into a Minimass (using the treble switch if volume is crazy-low) into a Sourmash 1936-style cab w/Celestion 70/80 and WGS Veteran 30.
> Just amazing tones at really manageable levels. The H9 does require some taming of the loop levels, I’ll replace the volume pedal with a volume box, but if you play with effects, this a hard setup to beat.
> Kudos to tce63 and Scozz, I have a bunch of od-ish pedals n 10 band eq pedal, but hadn’t heard of the TC Spark, with the 3way toggle. I own one now, it’s the best way I’ve found to get that solo boost without sending the H9 into overload spasms.
> I am such a gear whore, now I want the SV212 cab!
> Does anybody have one and like it?



Glad you like the Spark Boost.

I have a SV212C , sounds great after about: +30 hours


----------



## Tiboy

I agree with tce63. My SV212C sounds great after break in.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Highgear said:


> Yes .... you´re all right , i also play a lot with the volume pot on the guitar ... i always tend to have an amp on ACDC/SRV Crunch and bring it down with the volume pot from the guitar to clean .....and in the other direction with a Clean boost or KOT to a Lead Sound .... but i thought about it, because the amps takes pedals different if the Gain is on 4 or on 7 ... so if it would be only 3 caps/resistors to change on Channel 2, why not having that option ... because like that the Channel 2 is useless for me and why having a useless Channel if it could be useful ..... btw, i have 2 of these heads and one for sure stays original .... thx


Well for one thing youd lose the ability to jumper the channels, try jumpering and put the bright channel on 2 and normal channel on 7, you get a nice clean then step on an OD pedal like a Rat and the volume and gain will jump up for lead.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shane Stevenson said:


> Out of all the amps I’ve owned this one plays best with using my guitar volume. Try getting use to doing that if your not already.


They also have pedals for this like the Mad Professor Underdrive if you dont like fiddling with your guitar knobs, set your lead volume and tone on the amp and step on the Underdrive for your rythm volume and tone.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> They also have pedals for this like the Mad Professor Underdrive if you dont like fiddling with your guitar knobs, set your lead volume and tone on the amp and step on the Underdrive for your rythm volume and tone.


The HBE Detox EQ is another great option for this that has B/M/T controls so you can really tailor your clean-ish tone. I have a home-made clone of it on my board and it works great to get from breakup to clean on the SV.


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> The HBE Detox EQ is another great option for this that has B/M/T controls so you can really tailor your clean-ish tone. I have a home-made clone of it on my board and it works great to get from breakup to clean on the SV.


Whats interesting is you'd think a straight up EQ pedal would work but it doesnt because of the lack of B/M/T controls.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, very interesting circuit (kinda like a TS meets Guvnor, except it has no clipping and doesn't really boost the signal, only buffers it), and very effective on the SV (I'd guess it's equally as effective with a SC).
Here's the schematic I used, in case anyone wants to give it a go:
http://effectslayouts.blogspot.com/2019/01/homebrew-electronics-detox-eq.html#comment-form


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Whats interesting is you'd think a straight up EQ pedal would work but it doesnt because of the lack of B/M/T controls.


You totally lost me on that one. B/M/T _are_ EQ controls, but with a pre-defined frequency band for each. An EQ (multiple bands) should actually give you more control over the frequencies than just B/M/T, and still allow you to reduce the volume.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> You totally lost me on that one. B/M/T _are_ EQ controls, but with a pre-defined frequency band for each. An EQ (multiple bands) should actually give you more control over the frequencies than just B/M/T, and still allow you to reduce the volume.


Sounds strange I know but its not the same. I have a couple popular EQ pedals and the bands dont work the same tonally as a B/M/T.


----------



## Peter Foulk

Hi All, I'm new to the forum and new to the SV20c... and I'm hoping you can advise. I've been avoiding pulling the trigger on one of these until I picked one up in a sweet deal last week. This is my dream amp... with some flaws. Firstly, it's hellu-loud! Which of course is a good thing unless your playing at home. I found a volume pedal in the fx loop did a great job of keeping things sensible, so I've bought a dedicated little fx loop attenuator box to do the job of a master volume.
This isn't just a home practice amp. I will be using it in a eyewateringly loud rock band both for rehearsals and gigs.
I plugged the amp into a greenback loaded cab I have, and it just sounded awesome. The stock speaker sounds very boxy in comparison. Okay, it's brand new and stiff, but I'm wondering if you guys can tell me if it breaks in nicely, or it stays sounding boxy? It doesn't sound bad, but compared to the 12" loaded Greenback, it's missing a lot of beef and spread. I've considered upgrading it to an Eminence RF10c - Red Fang Ceramic (very efficient, supposed to sound a bit more like a 12") or even an Alnico Gold. Then I saw that some of you are chucking a 12" speaker in there. I really didn't think there would be room. Your advice on getting the best out f here would be much appreciated! Cheers! P


----------



## tce63

I can´t tell you about the SV20C, I have the SV20H with SV212C, and in the beginning the speakers didn´t sound great, but after +30 Hours it start singing, sounds fantastic now.
And  to the forum, a great place


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mcentee2 said:


> I have posted over in the tech forum, but has anyone tried the ehx 6ca7 in a Sv20h?
> 
> If so, what spec matched pair did you get, ie ma number ?


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Highgear said:


> btw... my Top 7 pedals in Front of the SV20H are for the moment: Tonefrerak Naked, Tonefreak Azalea, Honeybee Cleandrive, Rodenberg 707, Analogman KOT, Kingtone Bluespower, Barber Direct Drive ....


Welcome to the forum my brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Peter Foulk said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the forum and new to the SV20c... and I'm hoping you can advise. I've been avoiding pulling the trigger on one of these until I picked one up in a sweet deal last week. This is my dream amp... with some flaws. Firstly, it's hellu-loud! Which of course is a good thing unless your playing at home. I found a volume pedal in the fx loop did a great job of keeping things sensible, so I've bought a dedicated little fx loop attenuator box to do the job of a master volume.
> This isn't just a home practice amp. I will be using it in a eyewateringly loud rock band both for rehearsals and gigs.
> I plugged the amp into a greenback loaded cab I have, and it just sounded awesome. The stock speaker sounds very boxy in comparison. Okay, it's brand new and stiff, but I'm wondering if you guys can tell me if it breaks in nicely, or it stays sounding boxy? It doesn't sound bad, but compared to the 12" loaded Greenback, it's missing a lot of beef and spread. I've considered upgrading it to an Eminence RF10c - Red Fang Ceramic (very efficient, supposed to sound a bit more like a 12") or even an Alnico Gold. Then I saw that some of you are chucking a 12" speaker in there. I really didn't think there would be room. Your advice on getting the best out f here would be much appreciated! Cheers! P


Welcome to the forum .
You are going to love this place.
And congratulations on your new amp!!
Mitch


----------



## Peter Foulk

Thanks for the warm welcome folks! I always feel like Marshalls are my safe place


----------



## ken361

Peter Foulk said:


> Hi All, I'm new to the forum and new to the SV20c... and I'm hoping you can advise. I've been avoiding pulling the trigger on one of these until I picked one up in a sweet deal last week. This is my dream amp... with some flaws. Firstly, it's hellu-loud! Which of course is a good thing unless your playing at home. I found a volume pedal in the fx loop did a great job of keeping things sensible, so I've bought a dedicated little fx loop attenuator box to do the job of a master volume.
> This isn't just a home practice amp. I will be using it in a eyewateringly loud rock band both for rehearsals and gigs.
> I plugged the amp into a greenback loaded cab I have, and it just sounded awesome. The stock speaker sounds very boxy in comparison. Okay, it's brand new and stiff, but I'm wondering if you guys can tell me if it breaks in nicely, or it stays sounding boxy? It doesn't sound bad, but compared to the 12" loaded Greenback, it's missing a lot of beef and spread. I've considered upgrading it to an Eminence RF10c - Red Fang Ceramic (very efficient, supposed to sound a bit more like a 12") or even an Alnico Gold. Then I saw that some of you are chucking a 12" speaker in there. I really didn't think there would be room. Your advice on getting the best out f here would be much appreciated! Cheers! P


I think mine sounds better over time, put Tungsol power tubes in it gave it a nice crunch. Combos can sound different like warm or brighter depends where im playing.


----------



## Mcentee2

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum



Many thanks, it seems very welcoming here!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I can’t believe I’m the only one noticing the new edition Studio series with matching cabs. Navy blue, white elephant grain, snakeskin and blackout. Very cool! I personally like the white.


----------



## Peter Foulk

A shout out to Lazy Bear effects for the little attenuator I bought off eBay for peanuts. Run in the effects loop it's brilliant for taming the Studio Vintage for home volumes, and the tone is still most pleasing! I know, I know, why by a non-master volume amp and then run a master volume in the loop. I don't have a rational answer for that, but I just love that plexi tone!


----------



## ken361

Peter Foulk said:


> A shout out to Lazy Bear effects for the little attenuator I bought off eBay for peanuts. Run in the effects loop it's brilliant for taming the Studio Vintage for home volumes, and the tone is still most pleasing! I know, I know, why by a non-master volume amp and then run a master volume in the loop. I don't have a rational answer for that, but I just love that plexi tone!


 Using a quality patch helps some when jumping the channels, bought a Livewire Elite guitar cable it sounds good I like it better then my Mogami by some. Fender Hendrix cable is good also ! I though mine was going out making some noise but maybe it was my EVH guitar.


----------



## LavaLord




----------



## LavaLord

Woops that post got away from me.
I got some new pre-amp tubes that I want to try out. I found this photo on another forum and would like someone to set me straight. As I look at the 12AX7,s is V1 on the left moving down to V3 the shielded tube on the right? Or the other way around?


----------



## lp1987x

LavaLord said:


> Woops that post got away from me.
> I got some new pre-amp tubes that I want to try out. I found this photo on another forum and would like someone to set me straight. As I look at the 12AX7,s is V1 on the left moving down to V3 the shielded tube on the right? Or the other way around?



V1 has the shield, V3 is the phase inverter tube, and is closest to the power tubes.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Peter Foulk said:


> A shout out to Lazy Bear effects for the little attenuator I bought off eBay for peanuts. Run in the effects loop it's brilliant for taming the Studio Vintage for home volumes, and the tone is still most pleasing! I know, I know, why by a non-master volume amp and then run a master volume in the loop. I don't have a rational answer for that, but I just love that plexi tone!


I got one too I have a JHS volume box in the loop, its an absolute must for home play and works very well.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shane Stevenson said:


> I can’t believe I’m the only one noticing the new edition Studio series with matching cabs. Navy blue, white elephant grain, snakeskin and blackout. Very cool! I personally like the white.


I've seen them but I still like black and gold best.


----------



## LavaLord

lp1987x said:


> V1 has the shield, V3 is the phase inverter tube, and is closest to the power tubes.


Thank you sir! Seams obvious now but I had a momentary laps of clarity.
I'm going to try this set of tubes recommended to me by Doug's Tubes. 
A pair of RubyEL34BSTR's, Mullard CV4004, Sovtek12AX7WC and a Ruby12AX7AC7HG
I just installed a Scumback M75-PVC and a J75-PVC in my little Mesa Stiletto 2x12 cabinet. They sound awesome with the SV20H.
I should be ready to make some noise now.


----------



## G the wildman

Another tone/boost question that you real musicians might be able to help a fledgling with.

When Izzy moves from chorus to verse playing Sweet Child O Mine do you guys that cover that hit a transparent boost, overdrive or just hit those strings harder and let the SV to the work.

Look forward to your valued help as always. 

Thank you.

G


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Izzy used Mesas in GnR, so there is that.
But you can easily go from clean-ish to crunch on the SV with switching from a single coil to a humbucker. Or roll off/on the volume knob and hit strings softer/harder to achieve that. This actually is one of the things I love about this amp, it cleans up with controls and right hand dynamics amazingly.


----------



## trovador

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Izzy used Mesas in GnR, so there is that.
> But you can easily go from clean-ish to crunch on the SV with switching from a single coil to a humbucker. Or roll off/on the volume knob and hit strings softer/harder to achieve that. This actually is one of the things I love about this amp, it cleans up with controls and right hand dynamics amazingly.


Yup, volume know is your friend. Having a quality volume pot with an even sweep makes this amp very versatile. In some cases, depending on the music that you play, you don't even need a booster. 

And yes, this amp is also sensitive to picking and strumming dynamics.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

trovador said:


> Yup, volume know is your friend. Having a quality volume pot with an even sweep makes this amp very versatile. In some cases, depending on the music that you play, you don't even need a booster.
> 
> And yes, this amp is also sensitive to picking and strumming dynamics.


I can’t agree more. Just about all of my guitar playing life I did the clean-cleanish amp with pedals to get OD or anything else. Last time I used my SV I decided to leave my pedalboard at home and bring a headstock tuner and one cable. That’s it. I used the heck outta my guitar’s volume and it was like having a boost and OD pedal all controlled with my hand. The only pedal I missed a little bit was my 808, but that is, IMO, the best pedal ever created. 

Here is the thing people need to understand about the SV...it’s not one of those amps where you loose tone quality by turning your guitar volume down. All other amps in my past, with the exception of some Dr. Zs, have been the opposite and so I always needed my guitar volume wide open. I have two pedal board rigs with quality pedals. None of them beat the natural sound of a plexi when it’s opened up. I don’t want a sound tech adding this and that to my tone. I want the amp mic to be set flat.


----------



## G the wildman

Thank you guys


----------



## lp1987x

G the wildman said:


> Another tone/boost question that you real musicians might be able to help a fledgling with.
> 
> When Izzy moves from chorus to verse playing Sweet Child O Mine do you guys that cover that hit a transparent boost, overdrive or just hit those strings harder and let the SV to the work.
> 
> Look forward to your valued help as always.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> G



roll the volume on your guitar down a bit for the verse, then turn it up for the chorus. No pedals needed.


----------



## Mcentee2

Has anyone clipped/replaced the bright cap on an SV20 yet?

I took the chassis out of its head cab yesterday and saw that is on the small pcb with all the pots rather than on the main board.

Stock is a small box 4n7 across the High Treble vol pot.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mcentee2 said:


> Has anyone clipped/replaced the bright cap on an SV20 yet?
> 
> I took the chassis out of its head cab yesterday and saw that is on the small pcb with all the pots rather than on the main board.
> 
> Stock is a small box 4n7 across the High Treble vol pot.


Not that I'm aware of, you could be the first to break ground. Personally, I think it sounds fine with the stock value. The Studio amps, being small and simple, will be tempting to mod.


----------



## SlyStrat

Mcentee2 said:


> Has anyone clipped/replaced the bright cap on an SV20 yet?
> 
> I took the chassis out of its head cab yesterday and saw that is on the small pcb with all the pots rather than on the main board.
> 
> Stock is a small box 4n7 across the High Treble vol pot.



I'm interested in this. Did you take a pic of that?


----------



## Mcentee2

SlyStrat said:


> I'm interested in this. Did you take a pic of that?


No  but I can always unscrew it again


----------



## Mcentee2

marshallmellowed said:


> Not that I'm aware of, you could be the first to break ground. Personally, I think it sounds fine with the stock value. The Studio amps, being small and simple, will be tempting to mod.



Maybe one day, i have a few things to get used to on a stock plexi first!

Already swapped out the marshall (jj) el34 tubes for a pair of ehx 6ac7.

Next is to compare jumpering vs a Y cable.

Whilst appreciating what the sv is, I am a pedal junkie and gravitate towards Gilmour stuff, so am looking to mostly the sv a bit like a hiwatt, thick cleans on the edge, the 6ca7 helps with this, and as a home amp I don't need to crank the sh** out of it on the the volumes  ..... Unless i want to unleash my inner Hendrix with fuzz face, wah and vibe.

Bright cap will be something to look at if jumpering/Y doesn't get me that clean.

So far just simply going into High Normal and cranking treble/presence and High Treble volume gets me close.


----------



## johan.b

SlyStrat said:


> I'm interested in this. Did you take a pic of that?



The are gutshots on page 7 of this thread..


----------



## Mcentee2

johan.b said:


> The are gutshots on page 7 of this thread..


Phew, saves me a job!!

You can see the cap just at the back of the High Treble channel volume pot, second from bottom on one of the photos, just next to the 6 cable connector.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Had a chance to play around with a Y cable over the weekend... If you think jumpering bright low input to normal high and plugging into bright high is a great tone, try plugging a Y cable into bright and normal high inputs _and _jumpering the two low inputs. Really adds some hair to your tone! Outstanding tone, almost like adding a boost pedal.


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

Just wanted to chime in and say this amp is well worth the money, so far. I played with the band today. We play metal, and we play it loud. After I played through this stack for 5 minutes the bass player, singer, and rythm guitar all had to sit down. Nobody could hear anything over my Marshalls. Then it was just me and the drummer playing for two hours. My ears are still ringing. Mind you I was playing on the 5w setting with the thing barely even on. Volume at maybe 3-4 on both amps. Running it into a 2x12 of G12T75 at ear/head height is just out of control. The 100w underneath it in wet/dry setup adds all the low end and depth. I have to say I finally have the setup that I absolutely am in love with the way it sounds and wouldn't ever want or need anything else. Go to stage rig for life. Sounds a bit brittle (but still not even close to sounding bad) but hoping a tube swap will change that. If you're thinking of investing in this amp, 1200 is nothing, and its damn good. Nice and portable too. The only thing I can say is we will see about the durability and how that plays out and that you can get a used 87x for the same price. I'm not disappointed though, far from it, happy as a lamb with this purchase never had so much fun playing in my life. (The fender and 1w in this pic are not part of my stage rig just extra amps I stack on top at home to keep out of the way.)


----------



## StonehouseGuitars

Jay76 said:


> Maybe that's my problem. I have both masters on around 4 (number 4 on the dials). I did try my strat in the normal channel with both channels jumped but i found it too dark. I need to play around with it more I guess. What didn't help at rehearsal is that I only had the Dr.z which has 4 attenuated settings and it was too loud even on the lowest setting which mean't that I had to keep the masters at 4.



Some words of advice if you never figured out this problem -
Try using basically any boss pedal like an octave or anything that has a knob for "dry" sound or any sort of knob that controls volume output after the pedal. Put the pedal in the FX loop and use it as a master volume. Even a tube screamer will work. (Level knob.)
Attenuators don't do anything special, the reason volume has such a huge impact on tone is mostly to do with science not with tubes or any of that. Volume itself affects soundwaves - compresses mids and flubs lows and pierces highs. So the louder you turn up volume, turn down bass a lot, mid a little, and treb a lot. And vice versa. That being said, try turning down your presence mids and treble. Like, way down. I have mine barely on. I use a strat and it's very very bright. I run EQ of presence 4 Bass 1 Mids 3-4 Treb 2-3 into bright channel. (If I'm playing loud.) Try running them on 0 if you have to. A lot of people have never tried that but it works. EQ knobs are all just preamp tubes. But it all depends on your guitar. Hope this helps man it's easier than swapping speakers and tubes and stuff.


----------



## Mcentee2

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Had a chance to play around with a Y cable over the weekend... If you think jumpering bright low input to normal high and plugging into bright high is a great tone, try plugging a Y cable into bright and normal high inputs _and _jumpering the two low inputs. Really adds some hair to your tone! Outstanding tone, almost like adding a boost pedal.



Been messing around with jumpering vs Y for the last few days and didn't even think of this. Who would have thought this was an extra thing!

Wow, huge difference in clarity etc, High on nearly max, Normal on about 2pm with strat. Cleans up brilliantly and retains treble even with no bleed on the strat!

Been trying to work out the impedances/grid resistance for all these combinations (from Rob Robinette's 5e3 site!) and getting lost in the mire of maths - this new version is even more complicated, but I suspect it is the full 1meg to ground, and 34k grid or something close.....


Edit: actually, I think I found it on Rob's page after all, down near the end, two instruments into High/High and patch between Lo/Lo.

Edit 2: So, with more thought, I think the basic difference is in the grid resistance between the two:

Guitar into Normal Hi, jumper from Normal Lo to Bright Hi:
input impedance 532k, grid resistance normal Hi 68k, bright Hi 102k

Guitar (two instruments) into Normal and Bright Hi via Y cable, jumper Normal Lo to Bright Lo:
input impedance 560k, grid resistance normal Hi 68K, bright hi 68k

So purely with a jumper arrangement (top), the sound has less bright mixed in, with the Y and patch there is an equal balance of both, ie more bright.

That is exactly how my ears hear it  I hear more crispness, and rolling down guitar volume retains slightly more treble.

During all this I am aware that the guitar signal itself is essentially halved going into each channel, but the balance of eq seems to outweigh any loss that way, and of course each half is actually amplified via v1a/v1b anyway....I suppose the loss is to do with any v1 clipping.


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, I know this is going to make you laugh - so I must qualify that I am not saying a Blues Junior could compete with the SV20. But, my BJ came back from the repair shop today and it has new parts, including both transformers, 3 capacitors and new finals.It is properly biased and now accepts 240 volt power properly rather than 220.

Having not played it for a couple of months, I was surprised how similar some of the sounds are that it produces with a strat to the SV. Of course it has a different voice, is not as dynamic . . . But honestly it has some grunt.

I await your abuse!


----------



## BanditPanda

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I know this is going to make you laugh - so I must qualify that I am not saying a Blues Junior could compete with the SV20. But, my BJ came back from the repair shop today and it has new parts, including both transformers, 3 capacitors and new finals.It is properly biased and now accepts 240 volt power properly rather than 220.
> 
> Having not played it for a couple of months, I was surprised how similar some of the sounds are that it produces with a strat to the SV. Of course it has a different voice, is not as dynamic . . . But honestly it has some grunt.
> 
> I await your abuse!




Don't Bogart that joint my friend!!! 
Joking. Just joking!
BP


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I know this is going to make you laugh - so I must qualify that I am not saying a Blues Junior could compete with the SV20. But, my BJ came back from the repair shop today and it has new parts, including both transformers, 3 capacitors and new finals.It is properly biased and now accepts 240 volt power properly rather than 220.
> 
> Having not played it for a couple of months, I was surprised how similar some of the sounds are that it produces with a strat to the SV. Of course it has a different voice, is not as dynamic . . . But honestly it has some grunt.
> 
> I await your abuse!



Edit your post after you are Sober again 

I had a BJ III Before, it sounds OK, but compare it to a SV20H yeah I don't know.............


----------



## G the wildman

Love it!!

I am talking bedroom level on clean.

I suppose it is a credit to the SV that it has such lovely cleans considering it is a fire breathing dragon.


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> Guys, I know this is going to make you laugh - so I must qualify that I am not saying a Blues Junior could compete with the SV20. But, my BJ came back from the repair shop today and it has new parts, including both transformers, 3 capacitors and new finals.It is properly biased and now accepts 240 volt power properly rather than 220.
> 
> Having not played it for a couple of months, I was surprised how similar some of the sounds are that it produces with a strat to the SV. Of course it has a different voice, is not as dynamic . . . But honestly it has some grunt.
> 
> I await your abuse!


G,..you're all over the place sometimes,....,.... but we love ya!!


----------



## G the wildman

You should try being me!


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> You should try being me!


Hahahhahaha!!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

So after reading the thread about the JCM800 played through low input, it got me thinking about this Y cable experiment. What if one hooked a Y to both high inputs, another Y to both low inputs, and ran both to an A/B switch... Could this provide an effective rhythm to lead boost?


----------



## scozz

Kim Lucky Day said:


> So after reading the thread about the JCM800 played through low input, it got me thinking about this Y cable experiment. What if one hooked a Y to both high inputs, another Y to both low inputs, and ran both to an A/B switch... Could this provide an effective rhythm to lead boost?


I believe, and I am not certain about this KLD, that if you are plugged into one input the other input is inoperative.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kim Lucky Day said:


> So after reading the thread about the JCM800 played through low input, it got me thinking about this Y cable experiment. What if one hooked a Y to both high inputs, another Y to both low inputs, and ran both to an A/B switch... Could this provide an effective rhythm to lead boost?


You'd just have to get an A/B switch and experiment. Open ended connections on the inputs of 4 holer's can be tricky. Depending on the combination, having a cable plugged into an input, but not connected to an instrument, can result in noise and unwanted oscillations. Using an A/B switch, the de-selected side would basically be open ended.


----------



## G the wildman

tce63 said:


> Edit your post after you are Sober again
> 
> I had a BJ III Before, it sounds OK, but compare it to a SV20H yeah I don't know.............



Hi Guys,

I have sobered up - and don't know what I was thinking comparing a BJ to an SV. But I tell you my BJ has never sounded so good. It has some nice crunch now. 

How could a tube blowing do so much damage?

G


----------



## G the wildman

When I had a DSL 40 I needed the official thread quite a lot. As a lot of people seem to, to overcome problems. The SV thread is quieter in that respect. The amp must be doing what it said on the tin.

Awesome amp.


----------



## dju

I got my SV20H a little over a week ago. without reading all 134+ pages is there a solution for the high input on bright channel sounding incredibly bright at lower volumes? turning up the amps volume helped out quite a bit but even on the the 5W setting I had to use a hot plate to knock of a few DB's. I know about bridging the two channels but I haven't tried that yet. what about just running the bright channel in the high input in a clean setting.... possible?

one good thing about this is I busted out my JMP1 head again which I haven't bonded with and gave it a try again. I found that I was using the extra gain button pressed in which didn't sound to good to me. I turned off the extra gain and cranked it and sounds lots better now. still kind of loud but not as loud as the SV20 on the 5W setting.

dj


----------



## Shane Stevenson

dju said:


> I got my SV20H a little over a week ago. without reading all 134+ pages is there a solution for the high input on bright channel sounding incredibly bright at lower volumes? turning up the amps volume helped out quite a bit but even on the the 5W setting I had to use a hot plate to knock of a few DB's. I know about bridging the two channels but I haven't tried that yet. what about just running the bright channel in the high input in a clean setting.... possible?
> 
> one good thing about this is I busted out my JMP1 head again which I haven't bonded with and gave it a try again. I found that I was using the extra gain button pressed in which didn't sound to good to me. I turned off the extra gain and cranked it and sounds lots better now. still kind of loud but not as loud as the SV20 on the 5W setting.
> 
> dj


First of all, you need to keep in mind that this amp, on its own without attenuators, is pretty much a gigging amp and not a bedroom amp. Now as far as the issue your having, your gonna have to bridge the two channels. What I do when playing at low, clean volume is bridge the channels and start with both volumes turned all the way off. Start with the normal volume (the bass volume) and come up to where you want to be. Then just barely turn the treble volume up and that’s gonna be as low and clean as you can go. I can use treble volume by itself if it’s turned up to about 5 (noon). My personal favorite volume setting at the moment is normal volume at noon and treble volume at about 10:00 o’clock. Hope that helps.


----------



## tce63

Shane Stevenson said:


> First of all, you need to keep in mind that this amp, on its own without attenuators, is pretty much a gigging amp and not a bedroom amp. Now as far as the issue your having, your gonna have to bridge the two channels. What I do when playing at low, clean volume is bridge the channels and start with both volumes turned all the way off. Start with the normal volume (the bass volume) and come up to where you want to be. Then just barely turn the treble volume up and that’s gonna be as low and clean as you can go. I can use treble volume by itself if it’s turned up to about 5 (noon). My personal favorite volume setting at the moment is normal volume at noon and treble volume at about 10:00 o’clock. Hope that helps.



Thats about the same settings i Use


----------



## ken361

SV is a great amp I was getting some great vintage tones even for the combo! blasting 20 watts at my girls place. I dig my Jubilee but a plexi is sweetness. Mogami cables in the loop, Pedal Power powering my delay and spark boost and a Live Wire instrument cable going in the amp and a Furman PS-6 power conditioner all helps! Owned a bunch of amps in 13 years over 20 but really like these Studio series they sound very good loud! lol I had a JVM 50 watt and Engl fireball 100 head and a Bugera 6260 my first half stack that was loud as hell and bunch of combos.


----------



## G the wildman

dju said:


> I got my SV20H a little over a week ago. without reading all 134+ pages is there a solution for the high input on bright channel sounding incredibly bright at lower volumes? turning up the amps volume helped out quite a bit but even on the the 5W setting I had to use a hot plate to knock of a few DB's. I know about bridging the two channels but I haven't tried that yet. what about just running the bright channel in the high input in a clean setting.... possible?
> 
> one good thing about this is I busted out my JMP1 head again which I haven't bonded with and gave it a try again. I found that I was using the extra gain button pressed in which didn't sound to good to me. I turned off the extra gain and cranked it and sounds lots better now. still kind of loud but not as loud as the SV20 on the 5W setting.
> 
> dj





dju said:


> I got my SV20H a little over a week ago. without reading all 134+ pages is there a solution for the high input on bright channel sounding incredibly bright at lower volumes? turning up the amps volume helped out quite a bit but even on the the 5W setting I had to use a hot plate to knock of a few DB's. I know about bridging the two channels but I haven't tried that yet. what about just running the bright channel in the high input in a clean setting.... possible?
> 
> one good thing about this is I busted out my JMP1 head again which I haven't bonded with and gave it a try again. I found that I was using the extra gain button pressed in which didn't sound to good to me. I turned off the extra gain and cranked it and sounds lots better now. still kind of loud but not as loud as the SV20 on the 5W setting.
> 
> dj



humbuckers in the High channel, single coil in normal.

G


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> SV is a great amp I was getting some great vintage tones even for the combo! blasting 20 watts at my girls place. I dig my Jubilee but a plexi is sweetness. Mogami cables in the loop, Pedal Power powering my delay and spark boost and a Live Wire instrument cable going in the amp and a Furman PS-6 power conditioner all helps! Owned a bunch of amps in 13 years over 20 but really like these Studio series they sound very good loud! lol I had a JVM 50 watt and Engl fireball 100 head and a Bugera 6260 my first half stack that was loud as hell and bunch of combos.




What Ken, no Auralex isolation platform? 
BP


----------



## ken361

BanditPanda said:


> What Ken, no Auralex isolation platform?
> BP


not yet


----------



## Jay76

Well after some messing with the controls and jumping channels I have ended up with a sublime tone with my SV20 Combo. My god it's good. I can't stop playing the tone is so addictive. Blows my other amps out of the water. Makes them sound like modelling amps (which they aren't) when compared.

I also refitted my G10 Greenback. I prefer it over the V-type Junior. At first I didn't when I tested it for 5 mins.. but after playing for 30 mins or so I find it just has some sort of magic that just goes so well with the amp. Like a match made in heaven. It's not fully broken it yet either and it's definitely staying in there. I find it's less boxy and the projection is less directionally focused when playing at higher volumes. More 3D maybe.. I dunno, but it's like it was made for that combo IMO. I do think the V-Type is a good speaker though.

My Settings:

I am jumping bottom left and top right - guitar lead going into top left. (Facing the combo from the front looking down). T,M,B and presence almost dimmed.
Low Master @ 5 (on the dial)
High Matster @ 8 (on the dial)

The Minimass is just excellent too (it finally turned up).

I only have one issue.. Squealing when I engage any kind of boost pedal and when stepping on my wah.

I am currently running both masters between 5-8 (on the dial) I have tried both on 6 to reduce the gain a little and SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEAL dammit.

Moving away from the amp makes no difference - same goes with my pedals.

If I can fix this I will be so content! Any ideas?

Same happens with my JVM combo with the same pedals, just not quite as badly.

Pedals:
TC Tuner - Keeley compressor - FullTone standard wah - Dunlop mini Hendrix Fuzz face - TC boost


----------



## G the wildman

Jay76 said:


> Well after some messing with the controls and jumping channels I have ended up with a sublime tone with my SV20 Combo. My god it's good. I can't stop playing the tone is so addictive. Blows my other amps out of the water. Makes them sound like modelling amps (which they aren't) when compared.
> 
> I also refitted my G10 Greenback. I prefer it over the V-type Junior. At first I didn't when I tested it for 5 mins.. but after playing for 30 mins or so I find it just has some sort of magic that just goes so well with the amp. Like a match made in heaven. It's not fully broken it yet either and it's definitely staying in there. I find it's less boxy and the projection is less directionally focused when playing at higher volumes. More 3D maybe.. I dunno, but it's like it was made for that combo IMO. I do think the V-Type is a good speaker though.
> 
> My Settings:
> 
> I am jumping bottom left and top right - guitar lead going into top left. (Facing the combo from the front looking down). T,M,B and presence almost dimmed.
> Low Master @ 5 (on the dial)
> High Matster @ 8 (on the dial)
> 
> The Minimass is just excellent too (it finally turned up).
> 
> I only have one issue.. Squealing when I engage any kind of boost pedal and when stepping on my wah.
> 
> I am currently running both masters between 5-8 (on the dial) I have tried both on 6 to reduce the gain a little and SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEAL dammit.
> 
> Moving away from the amp makes no difference - same goes with my pedals.
> 
> If I can fix this I will be so content! Any ideas?
> 
> Same happens with my JVM combo with the same pedals, just not quite as badly.
> 
> Pedals:
> TC Tuner - Keeley compressor - FullTone standard wah - Dunlop mini Hendrix Fuzz face - TC boost



Hi Jay,

You are plugged into the nosier input. Try switching the jump lead, and plug the guitar in the normal side.

i found that better, especially with a strat and tele

G


----------



## Jay76

G the wildman said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> You are plugged into the nosier input. Try switching the jump lead, and plug the guitar in the normal side.
> 
> i found that better, especially with a strat and tele
> 
> G


Will try that - thanks


----------



## gnjlee

Do you guys think it is safe to dime the SV20 with something like the powerbrake or weber minimass and just take a few dbs off the top?


----------



## marshallmellowed

gnjlee said:


> Do you guys think it is safe to dime the SV20 with something like the powerbrake or weber minimass and just take a few dbs off the top?


Sure, not an issue. Just make sure you have your impedance(s) matched.


----------



## tce63

gnjlee said:


> Do you guys think it is safe to dime the SV20 with something like the powerbrake or weber minimass and just take a few dbs off the top?



Will work out just great


----------



## gnjlee

Thanks guys. I have done a couple of gigs with the amp now, and the compliments are pouring in, but I am killing everyone with volume in the process. I put a volume pedal in the loop and that works, but it kinda kills the dimed vibe from the amp that I am in love with. Much appreciated.


----------



## lp1987x

Jay76 said:


> Well after some messing with the controls and jumping channels I have ended up with a sublime tone with my SV20 Combo. My god it's good. I can't stop playing the tone is so addictive. Blows my other amps out of the water. Makes them sound like modelling amps (which they aren't) when compared.
> 
> I also refitted my G10 Greenback. I prefer it over the V-type Junior. At first I didn't when I tested it for 5 mins.. but after playing for 30 mins or so I find it just has some sort of magic that just goes so well with the amp. Like a match made in heaven. It's not fully broken it yet either and it's definitely staying in there. I find it's less boxy and the projection is less directionally focused when playing at higher volumes. More 3D maybe.. I dunno, but it's like it was made for that combo IMO. I do think the V-Type is a good speaker though.
> 
> My Settings:
> 
> I am jumping bottom left and top right - guitar lead going into top left. (Facing the combo from the front looking down). T,M,B and presence almost dimmed.
> Low Master @ 5 (on the dial)
> High Matster @ 8 (on the dial)
> 
> The Minimass is just excellent too (it finally turned up).
> 
> I only have one issue.. Squealing when I engage any kind of boost pedal and when stepping on my wah.
> 
> I am currently running both masters between 5-8 (on the dial) I have tried both on 6 to reduce the gain a little and SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEAL dammit.
> 
> Moving away from the amp makes no difference - same goes with my pedals.
> 
> If I can fix this I will be so content! Any ideas?
> 
> Same happens with my JVM combo with the same pedals, just not quite as badly.
> 
> Pedals:
> TC Tuner - Keeley compressor - FullTone standard wah - Dunlop mini Hendrix Fuzz face - TC boost



Try switching the order of your pedals around. I've heard Fuzzes can be very finicky about where they are in the chain when combined with other effects and loud amps.


----------



## ken361

Top right is the high treble channel on our combos they are reversed on the heads


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> Top right is the high treble channel on our combos they are reversed on the heads


I think all you right handed combo players should play left handed guitars (and visa versa). It only seems right (or is it left?).


----------



## Jay76

ken361 said:


> Top right is the high treble channel on our combos they are reversed on the heads


Is that where you plug into?


----------



## Dan909

Anybody have an opinion on open/closed back cabinets with this amp? I know traditionally this amp is usually paired with closed back, but was wondering if anybody preferred open?I currently have a 2x12 open back mojotone cabinet with scumback speakers, but was thinking about getting the sv212 cab and loading the scumbacks into that.


----------



## tce63

Dan909 said:


> Anybody have an opinion on open/closed back cabinets with this amp? I know traditionally this amp is usually paired with closed back, but was wondering if anybody preferred open?I currently have a 2x12 open back mojotone cabinet with scumback speakers, but was thinking about getting the sv212 cab and loading the scumbacks into that.



If you get the SV212C cab, It sounds great with the V-type speakers after a few hours, I have tried with Greenbacks but changed back again.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’m using the SV212 “matching” cab with my SV20h. At first I didn’t like the V type. Now that they have broken in, which was a little more than a few hours, I’m loving them. Don’t judge the V type by the low price tag. Let them break in really well before you make speaker swaps.


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> Is that where you plug into?


yes


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> yes



With the Mogami's? 
BP


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I hate to derail the latest conversation, but I just turned my SV off after about 3 hours of practice time. I plugged my Hummingbird into my PA, recorded some southern rock rhythm tracks with my looper pedal, then picked you my LP into the SV and practiced on my lead lines. I pretty much stayed on my neck pickup. 

What I’ve noticed about the SV is that for as loud as this little beast is, it’s a very easy kind of loud that’s not uncomfortable. Crazy thing is...it cuts through the mix perfectly! Every time I plug into this amp I’m blown away. It’s easily the best amp purchase I’ve made in a LONG time, maybe best ever. Ok, I’m done.


----------



## G the wildman

Sorry if I caused confusion over the inputs. I did not know that they are different on the combos. Thank you Ken!

On a separate not does anyone use a double muff with their SV? If so what for?


G


----------



## Nef

Lizzardking308 said:


> Installed. Cake to do so. Looks way better. I’ll post a pic of the original, the OEM replacement and my new Plexi side by side as well.


Hi
I have the same problem and when i was looking for information i watched this forum.
Where can I find the panel in internet? I'm spanish and i can't locate It here!
Thanks


----------



## tce63

Nef said:


> Hi
> I have the same problem and when i was looking for information i watched this forum.
> Where can I find the panel in internet? I'm spanish and i can't locate It here!
> Thanks



Contact @Lizzardking308 and send him a message.
Are your amp under warrenty ? contact the shop your bought it from.

And  to the forum

Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nef said:


> Hi
> I have the same problem and when i was looking for information i watched this forum.
> Where can I find the panel in internet? I'm spanish and i can't locate It here!
> Thanks


To the forum


----------



## Nef

tce63 said:


> Contact @Lizzardking308 and send him a message.
> Are your amp under warrenty ? contact the shop your bought it from.
> 
> And  to the forum
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot of!!!
Yes, It is under warranty but is an international shop and ufffffff.,....you know.
Ah!! Sorry for my post here without presentation. , And for my english too


----------



## Nef

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the forum


Thanks for this welcome


----------



## JohnH

Here's a snippet for this thread, from our attenuator design thread.

@Mcentee2 ran some measured recorded tests on an SV, to test our latest design. As part of doing this, high power tests of 20W and 5W were made. The full volume response at 5W is extremely close to the 20W, so good job Marshall!

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/page-37


----------



## Tore knutsen

Damn, I turned down the gain a bit. High treble at 3 and normal channel at 5. Presence off, bass at 3, treble at 4 and mids at 7. Linked channels, guitar into high treble. Beautiful Malcom young ish sound. All with a tele bridge pup. Really punch and dynamics


----------



## Tore knutsen

tce63 said:


> Thats about the same settings i Use


Me to, sounds great at that spot. Full, punchy, good crunch with some clean commin through and dynamic


----------



## giblesp

G the wildman said:


> Another tone/boost question that you real musicians might be able to help a fledgling with.
> 
> When Izzy moves from chorus to verse playing Sweet Child O Mine do you guys that cover that hit a transparent boost, overdrive or just hit those strings harder and let the SV to the work.
> 
> Look forward to your valued help as always.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> G



Check 3.40 onwards



I'd say he's using the volume knob, Slash described Izzy as a soft player. Sounds like the amp is doing most of the work here.

As for Izzy playing through a Messa, its always a Marshall for live as far as I know. Slash mentions that he and Izzy had access to Messa's when just signed with Geffer, but I'm pretty sure Izzy used a Marshall on AFD.


----------



## gadgetfreak

Hey guys really really torn on Sv20 or SC20, as you can see in my avatar pic I have an 18 watt plexi clone that just rips. I'm playing it through a SV212 with Heritage 20 watt Greenbacks and sounds F'ing amazing but is loud as F**k. I also have a Jvm 205H and a Dsl20CR.

Can anyone tell me if the Sv20 is loud like a boutique amp kind of loud, if that sounds weird let me explain. I notice on my hand wired amps including the plexi clone they sound like 50 watt amps and show ALL of your mistakes where as JVM/Dsl you can hide lots of sloppy playing imo, I mean 2 on the dial is really loud at home and 4 is Jam volume. Now I have plenty of time when wife out and I can crank em up but I'm just curious if that's the only tone on Sv20 is pegged? Does the Sv20 have that kind of volume where it seems hard/present or does it gradually go up if that makes any sense. Sorry I'm awful at explaining tone/volume on amps. Anybody care to help me out? I cannot tell from demos and have no way of testing either unless I buy em to try, rather not lose money in shipping if it didn't work out.

I almost feel the Sv20 will be to much like my plexi clone , one side is TMB with gain/mv and other inputs are tone/volume. It really sounds glorious and I know this is sacrilegious but it would be nice to have a loop and for as good as clones are, they are not Marshalls and come close but I want that total Marshall DNA. I appreciate any feedback.

One last thing to note is I personally feel JVM and Dsl are more modern than I prefer so that's why I'm looking into possibly buying the 20 watt heads. Shit maybe I'll have to trade some amps and buy both, would be nice


----------



## Shane Stevenson

On the SV20H: 
I know what you mean by “boutique” loud. So yes, the SV is that IMO. Chances are that you won’t like the high treble volume until it’s at 3:00 o’clock and forward from there. I believe that the two channels should be jumped for what I do. Now when I turn the high treble volume up past 12:00 noon I can’t tell much difference between jumping or not jumping channels. That’s how much low end it collects when moving up. 

Now as far as volume is concerned...most of the time I’m in 5 watt mode. The 5 watt mode is closer to maybe a Fender 20 watt amp. I’d say that the 20 watt mode is closer to probably a Fender 40 watt amp in volume. Y’all don’t jump on me, I’m comparing volume levels, not tone lol. On the SV the 5 watt mode is VERY nice!! On the SC the 5 watt mode is better than most, but not as great as the SV 5 watt mode. If that makes sense lol. 

The SC20H:
The volume is REALLY easy to control so I stay in 20 watt mode most of the time. The breakup is a little less smooth and more angry than the SV. To me and my needs it’s less versital than my SV just because I think the SV is the very best blues and southern rock amp I’ve used up to this point. I still love my SC, but little groups I play with do a lot of genre hopping. I’ll buy an ABY pedal soon to use both amps. 

I’d say that the volume levels on both amps are definitely “boutique” kind of loud. My preference always ends up with my SV but I love the fact that I own both! BTW, I’m also using the matching 212 cabs.


----------



## gadgetfreak

Shane I can dig that explanation, thanks. I guess I am just going to have to try em with the Sv20 being the first just because I play more classic rock/blues/ than metal and chugging. Damn I feel old is that the word people use, I think I've heard that lol. I grew up listening to metal just don't really play it, weird I know but thanks again for your input.


----------



## garymoorestillgottheblues

I had my first gig with my SV20H last night. I was previously using a JVM combo. Even though we play modern blues, I felt the JVM was just a little too much for me in terms of compression and oversaturated tones. It was a small club, and I used only amp volume (cab was mic'ed, but didn't use it). I had it set on 20watt mode with jumpered channels (HT at 11:00, Normal at 2:00). A Rivera RockCrusher was set with 3dB of attenuation. The head was run into an Avatar 2x12 with Celestion Gold. Loads of PUNCH, plenty of gain/sustain, and cleaned up great with guitar volume control. I was very happy. The RockCrusher is awesome with preserving tone, but interestingly, the jump between 0 attenuation and -3dB is pretty significant. I'm interested in a volume comparison --- 20Watt mode with -3dB attenuation vs. 5Watt mode with no attenuation.


----------



## tce63

gadgetfreak said:


> Hey guys really really torn on Sv20 or SC20, as you can see in my avatar pic I have an 18 watt plexi clone that just rips. I'm playing it through a SV212 with Heritage 20 watt Greenbacks and sounds F'ing amazing but is loud as F**k. I also have a Jvm 205H and a Dsl20CR.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Sv20 is loud like a boutique amp kind of loud, if that sounds weird let me explain. I notice on my hand wired amps including the plexi clone they sound like 50 watt amps and show ALL of your mistakes where as JVM/Dsl you can hide lots of sloppy playing imo, I mean 2 on the dial is really loud at home and 4 is Jam volume. Now I have plenty of time when wife out and I can crank em up but I'm just curious if that's the only tone on Sv20 is pegged? Does the Sv20 have that kind of volume where it seems hard/present or does it gradually go up if that makes any sense. Sorry I'm awful at explaining tone/volume on amps. Anybody care to help me out? I cannot tell from demos and have no way of testing either unless I buy em to try, rather not lose money in shipping if it didn't work out.
> 
> I almost feel the Sv20 will be to much like my plexi clone , one side is TMB with gain/mv and other inputs are tone/volume. It really sounds glorious and I know this is sacrilegious but it would be nice to have a loop and for as good as clones are, they are not Marshalls and come close but I want that total Marshall DNA. I appreciate any feedback.
> 
> One last thing to note is I personally feel JVM and Dsl are more modern than I prefer so that's why I'm looking into possibly buying the 20 watt heads. Shit maybe I'll have to trade some amps and buy both, would be nice



I have used my SV20H many times on Gigs, It is a loud beast, on some smaller gigs i have it in 5w mode.
Depending of where we are going to play i always have my Weber Mini Mass 50 with me.


----------



## BftGibson

scozz said:


> Keep in mind that no doubt some of what you’re hearing from AC/DC, may be Malcom Youngs Gretsch,...


Bingo !! even this thing sounds like ac/dc even if you dont want it to..the Gretsch mid snarl..in all honesty..Sg into any of my 4 holers is ac/dc from the door..gain down, very clean chord strike..what stinks is when you are writing a song & hit that sound..scratch goes the idea...Malcom is a monster rhythm guy,,,that clean & tight...sure does make the others guy a platform to go nutz


----------



## marco_giampa23

Shane Stevenson said:


> I can’t believe I’m the only one noticing the new edition Studio series with matching cabs. Navy blue, white elephant grain, snakeskin and blackout. Very cool! I personally like the white.


Just ordered the snakeskin one with cab, ive been given an ETA of june but im in australia so its a different distributor to the US


----------



## scozz

BftGibson said:


> Bingo !! even this thing sounds like ac/dc even if you dont want it to..the Gretsch mid snarl..in all honesty..Sg into any of my 4 holers is ac/dc from the door..gain down, very clean chord strike..what stinks is when you are writing a song & hit that sound..scratch goes the idea...Malcom is a monster rhythm guy,,,that clean & tight...sure does make the others guy a platform to go nutz
> View attachment 67263


Yup, Malcom didn't receive as much credit as he should've imo. He was a big part of the AC/DC sound, and as @BftGibson intimated, Angus had a free hand to let loose. Something he wouldn't have in a 3-piece band where the guitar player is completely exposed,....ala Jimi Hendrix, Cream, and dare I say, Grand Funk Railroad!


Is that your Gretech Bft? What a beauty!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Yup, Malcom didn't receive as much credit as he should've imo. He was a big part of the AC/DC sound, and as @BftGibson intimated, Angus had a free hand to let loose. Something he wouldn't have in a 3-piece band where the guitar player is completely exposed,....ala Jimi Hendrix, Cream, and dare I say, Grand Funk Railroad!
> 
> 
> Is that your Gretech Bft? What a beauty!


Im a Funk man they rock


----------



## BftGibson

scozz said:


> Yup, Malcom didn't receive as much credit as he should've imo. He was a big part of the AC/DC sound, and as @BftGibson intimated, Angus had a free hand to let loose. Something he wouldn't have in a 3-piece band where the guitar player is completely exposed,....ala Jimi Hendrix, Cream, and dare I say, Grand Funk Railroad!
> 
> 
> Is that your Gretech Bft? What a beauty!


yeah that is a 2923 ..it is prob close to 12lbs very nice sound


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Im a Funk man they rock


Oh man, happy to hear that Ken! They don't get a lot of recognition! I was in my teens when GFR was breaking all kinds of records as far as money generated and record crowds. I was at the Shea Stadium concert in 1971...I was 15 years old.

That was the absolute loudest concert I ever attended, they were reportedly heard in parts of New Jersey. I was sitting in the upper deck of Shea Stadium and I had to yell to the person sitting next to be to be heard! Shea Stadium had a seating capacity of 55,000 and it was completely sold out, that concert was sold out in only three days. Also, the *ONLY* place you could buy the tickets was at the Shea Stadium box office.

My brother-in-law knew how much I wanted to see them, so he drove down to Shea Stadium in Queens NY to buy two tickets for him and me. We lived about 1&1/2 hours away. The only tickets left when he got there were in the nose bleed section! What a great brother-in-law he was, he was 40 at the time and I was 15.


The place was rocking!!!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...56FF4600CBF90C9C7CB356FF4600CBF90C9&FORM=VIRE
Memories.... oh the memories!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Hey! I really enjoyed reading that, scozz. Very much so. They don’t make bands like they did back then. I was born in 74 so there is so much I missed. I’m an extreme classic rock history nut. I always end up boring people with what I see are fun facts. Thanks for the story, scozz! Good job!


----------



## marco_giampa23

paul hancher said:


> i am sure these are great amps, but at the price points i am seeing on ebay currently ($1500 for combo, $1300 for the head) and given that these are pcb amps, what’s the difference these and origins to justify 2x the price except where they are manufactured? and a standby switch?
> 
> don’t see or hear anything else myself. think i will just keep playing my origin 50h. cannot justify the price on these. maybe if they were hand wired.



in australia the head is going for 950 USD and my local store (with a small discount) quoted me 1500USD for the head and 2x12... BUT... I orderd the new snakeskin head and 2x12 for 1650USD which is alot cheaper than sweetwater. I have been told it will arrive in june. US distributors and saying november


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Oh man, happy to hear that Ken! They don't get a lot of recognition! I was in my teens when GFR was breaking all kinds of records as far as money generated and record crowds. I was at the Shea Stadium concert in 1971...I was 15 years old.
> 
> That was the absolute loudest concert I ever attended, they were reportedly heard in parts of New Jersey. I was sitting in the upper deck of Shea Stadium and I had to yell to the person sitting next to be to be heard! Shea Stadium had a seating capacity of 55,000 and it was completely sold out, that concert was sold out in only three days. Also, the *ONLY* place you could buy the tickets was at the Shea Stadium box office.
> 
> My brother-in-law knew how much I wanted to see them, so he drove down to Shea Stadium in Queens NY to buy two tickets for him and me. We lived about 1&1/2 hours away. The only tickets left when he got there were in the nose bleed section! What a great brother-in-law he was, he was 40 at the time and I was 15.
> 
> 
> The place was rocking!!!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...56FF4600CBF90C9C7CB356FF4600CBF90C9&FORM=VIRE
> Memories.... oh the memories!


Im from south east MI, Fint wasn't to far. My buddy was friends with Tony Farner Marks nephew back in the 1980's we took him back home that night I met his mom Marks sister Mark signed his autograph to my buddy Don he showed me around that time.

I was drumming back 1971 age 7 till the 80's or so when I heard the red album I was hooked! his set sounded a lot like my old Ludwigs his style was very similar to mine. I liked Rush Zeppelin and The Who and Mitch Mitchell was my favorite drummers along with Buddy Rich my mother turned me onto it in the 70's and seen Buddy twice.

Marks son,Joey Bowen-Farner was going by was a singer for a Detroit band DC Drive in the 90's they have home Youtube videos out there.
That concert must of been nuts! did you see the documentary?


----------



## ken361

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2716017438455379&set=a.642104732513337&type=3
Joey's band was playing nearby I met him outside smoking one
 old band


----------



## kustombob

Thanks Scozz for your story. Wow seeing GFR at Shea Stadium . My brother and I were huge fans also at that time. We were 13 and 11 had every album. I had the Circus magazine that had pics of the day tickets went on sale ' total chaos. Their is a youtube video of GFR at the Cincinnatti POP festival in 1971 ' their playing Inside Looking Out and the crowd goes nuts. It was really like Beatlemania when they played then. People today have no clue what went on. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kustombob

By the was ' off topic . Does anyone remember the WEST amps GFR used. I read they were made by a guy in Detroit for them. They were huge.


----------



## ken361

kustombob said:


> By the was ' off topic . Does anyone remember the WEST amps GFR used. I read they were made by a guy in Detroit for them. They were huge.


Yeah he made them the guy died a few years ago


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Oh man, happy to hear that Ken! They don't get a lot of recognition! I was in my teens when GFR was breaking all kinds of records as far as money generated and record crowds. I was at the Shea Stadium concert in 1971...I was 15 years old.
> 
> That was the absolute loudest concert I ever attended, they were reportedly heard in parts of New Jersey. I was sitting in the upper deck of Shea Stadium and I had to yell to the person sitting next to be to be heard! Shea Stadium had a seating capacity of 55,000 and it was completely sold out, that concert was sold out in only three days. Also, the *ONLY* place you could buy the tickets was at the Shea Stadium box office.
> 
> My brother-in-law knew how much I wanted to see them, so he drove down to Shea Stadium in Queens NY to buy two tickets for him and me. We lived about 1&1/2 hours away. The only tickets left when he got there were in the nose bleed section! What a great brother-in-law he was, he was 40 at the time and I was 15.
> 
> 
> The place was rocking!!!
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...56FF4600CBF90C9C7CB356FF4600CBF90C9&FORM=VIRE
> Memories.... oh the memories!


The red / orange album was my first LP I ever bought with my own money.
1970 I-was in the 6’th grade...
Cheers Mitch


----------



## marco_giampa23

ken361 said:


> Im a Funk man they rock


Im new on the marshall forum but have been on MLP for a while. How do add a "signature" where you have listed your gear?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marco_giampa23 said:


> Im new on the marshall forum but have been on MLP for a while. How do add a "signature" where you have listed your gear?


I am not sure.
But welcome to the forum, someone will bring you the goods on that question.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> Im new on the marshall forum but have been on MLP for a while. How do add a "signature" where you have listed your gear?


Click on your username in the top right corner, then click on "signature".


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Click on your username in the top right corner, then click on "signature".


doesnt come up, maybe it unlocks after a certain amount of comments or something


----------



## '2204'

Not to 'go off topic' but the first concert I ever attended was Grand Funk Railroad--late June 1970 at the Orlando Sports Stadium. It was their 'Closer to Home' tour--I already had all all 3 GFR albums & was learning to play their music--lots of fun! The performance was GREAT--Mark Farner announced at the beginning of the show that it was being recorded for an upcoming 'live album' which was released in Nov [1970]--and if you`re familiar with it, that is exactly how they sounded that night at the OSS! It was a blast & I was probably the happiest person there! At the end of their final 'encore' I took the girl I was with & we went down to the side stage as they were exiting. I was so close to all 3 of them as they walked by--I stuck out my hand when Farner was walking by--he grabbed it & gave me the 'hippie handshake'! It all happened so fast & I couldn`t believe it! He was completely covered in sweat [summers in FL are HOT & HUMID & the OSS did not have air conditioning--ugh!]-- his handshake was real firm to this 15 yr old skinny, weak, PUNK, virgin, nerdy kid! I couldn`t believe it!! It was an awesome moment & a great concert!! When the 'Live Album' came out a few months later, I played my guitar along to the entire album every day after school as Farner`s guitar stuff was pretty easy to learn [I was already 'schooled' the summer before by Clapton [Cream LP`s], Jimmy Page [Led Zeppelin`s 1st LP], & Jeff Beck ['Truth']--but they were way above my level of guitar playing at the time]. Thank you for letting me recall those young memories of my life--I just realized that was 50 years ago--wow!! Here`s a link to the 1970 GFR 'Live Album' & if you read it, you`ll read where it was recorded entirely in Florida--Jacksonville, West Palm Beach, & Orlando. Pretty neat I think!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Album_(Grand_Funk_Railroad_album)


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Not to 'go off topic' but the first concert I ever attended was Grand Funk Railroad--late June 1970 at the Orlando Sports Stadium. It was their 'Closer to Home' tour--I already had all all 3 GFR albums & was learning to play their music--lots of fun! The performance was GREAT--Mark Farner announced at the beginning of the show that it was being recorded for an upcoming 'live album' which was released in Nov [1970]--and if you`re familiar with it, that is exactly how they sounded that night at the OSS! It was a blast & I was probably the happiest person there! At the end of their final 'encore' I took the girl I was with & we went down to the side stage as they were exiting. I was so close to all 3 of them as they walked by--I stuck out my hand when Farner was walking by--he grabbed it & gave me the 'hippie handshake'! It all happened so fast & I couldn`t believe it! He was completely covered in sweat [summers in FL are HOT & HUMID & the OSS did not have air conditioning--ugh!]-- his handshake was real firm to this 15 yr old skinny, weak, PUNK, virgin, nerdy kid! I couldn`t believe it!! It was an awesome moment & a great concert!! When the 'Live Album' came out a few months later, I played my guitar along to the entire album every day after school as Farner`s guitar stuff was pretty easy to learn [I was already 'schooled' the summer before by Clapton [Cream LP`s], Jimmy Page [Led Zeppelin`s 1st LP], & Jeff Beck ['Truth']--but they were way above my level of guitar playing at the time]. Thank you for letting me recall those young memories of my life--I just realized that was 50 years ago--wow!! Here`s a link to the 1970 GFR 'Live Album' & if you read it, you`ll read where it was recorded entirely in Florida--Jacksonville, West Palm Beach, & Orlando. Pretty neat I think!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Album_(Grand_Funk_Railroad_album)



Enjoyed this. Love Closer to home and many other GFR songs. Awesome band. Anyways must of been an epic concert. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## KelvinS1965

marco_giampa23 said:


> doesnt come up, maybe it unlocks after a certain amount of comments or something


I think it must as I don't have a huge amount of posts, but it's been available in my profile for a long time now.

I just don't use it as I find it gets really boring looking at multiple posts with the same 'joke' in the signature and don't feel the need to brag about what gear I have (or don't). 

I did find there is a way to turn off seeing other people's signatures too as there are a few that are huge and just get really irritating to me if they make a lot of posts in the same thread...can't see their posts for the signatures!


----------



## ken361

wntbtw said:


> Not to 'go off topic' but the first concert I ever attended was Grand Funk Railroad--late June 1970 at the Orlando Sports Stadium. It was their 'Closer to Home' tour--I already had all all 3 GFR albums & was learning to play their music--lots of fun! The performance was GREAT--Mark Farner announced at the beginning of the show that it was being recorded for an upcoming 'live album' which was released in Nov [1970]--and if you`re familiar with it, that is exactly how they sounded that night at the OSS! It was a blast & I was probably the happiest person there! At the end of their final 'encore' I took the girl I was with & we went down to the side stage as they were exiting. I was so close to all 3 of them as they walked by--I stuck out my hand when Farner was walking by--he grabbed it & gave me the 'hippie handshake'! It all happened so fast & I couldn`t believe it! He was completely covered in sweat [summers in FL are HOT & HUMID & the OSS did not have air conditioning--ugh!]-- his handshake was real firm to this 15 yr old skinny, weak, PUNK, virgin, nerdy kid! I couldn`t believe it!! It was an awesome moment & a great concert!! When the 'Live Album' came out a few months later, I played my guitar along to the entire album every day after school as Farner`s guitar stuff was pretty easy to learn [I was already 'schooled' the summer before by Clapton [Cream LP`s], Jimmy Page [Led Zeppelin`s 1st LP], & Jeff Beck ['Truth']--but they were way above my level of guitar playing at the time]. Thank you for letting me recall those young memories of my life--I just realized that was 50 years ago--wow!! Here`s a link to the 1970 GFR 'Live Album' & if you read it, you`ll read where it was recorded entirely in Florida--Jacksonville, West Palm Beach, & Orlando. Pretty neat I think!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Album_(Grand_Funk_Railroad_album)


Only seen them in the 96 tour it was very loud and it was outside! they were back home again!


----------



## BftGibson

Everybody listen to me
And return me my ship
I'm your captain, I'm your captain
Though I'm feeling mighty sick

I'm getting closer to my home.....


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> That concert must of been nuts! did you see the documentary?


Oh yeah it was! It was soooo loud not just GFR, but the crowd too. 55,000 thousand people screaming!!

There was a bit of a wait between when Humble Pie finished and GFR started, and the crowd started to get really loud. It was a bit scary. Then everyone started to see this helicopter coming down into the stadium, and it just got louder and louder!!

My brother-in-law-was a Army veteran and a Connecticut State Trooper,....he was packing! No one checked for that kind of stuff back then. Lol

Yes, I’ve watched all five parts a couple of times. What a crook Terry Knight was, he robbed them blind. They were young and naive.

Sorry for derailing the thread, it was not intentional.


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> Not to 'go off topic' but the first concert I ever attended was Grand Funk Railroad--late June 1970 at the Orlando Sports Stadium. It was their 'Closer to Home' tour--I already had all all 3 GFR albums & was learning to play their music--lots of fun! The performance was GREAT--Mark Farner announced at the beginning of the show that it was being recorded for an upcoming 'live album' which was released in Nov [1970]--and if you`re familiar with it, that is exactly how they sounded that night at the OSS! It was a blast & I was probably the happiest person there! At the end of their final 'encore' I took the girl I was with & we went down to the side stage as they were exiting. I was so close to all 3 of them as they walked by--I stuck out my hand when Farner was walking by--he grabbed it & gave me the 'hippie handshake'! It all happened so fast & I couldn`t believe it! He was completely covered in sweat [summers in FL are HOT & HUMID & the OSS did not have air conditioning--ugh!]-- his handshake was real firm to this 15 yr old skinny, weak, PUNK, virgin, nerdy kid! I couldn`t believe it!! It was an awesome moment & a great concert!! When the 'Live Album' came out a few months later, I played my guitar along to the entire album every day after school as Farner`s guitar stuff was pretty easy to learn [I was already 'schooled' the summer before by Clapton [Cream LP`s], Jimmy Page [Led Zeppelin`s 1st LP], & Jeff Beck ['Truth']--but they were way above my level of guitar playing at the time]. Thank you for letting me recall those young memories of my life--I just realized that was 50 years ago--wow!! Here`s a link to the 1970 GFR 'Live Album' & if you read it, you`ll read where it was recorded entirely in Florida--Jacksonville, West Palm Beach, & Orlando. Pretty neat I think!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Album_(Grand_Funk_Railroad_album)


Great story @wntbtw! I wore that album out,...in vinyl and 8 track! Actually that was the first album I had of them, and me and my little band played many songs from that album.

let me think a minute,....Are You Ready, Mean Mistreater, Paranoid, Inside Looking out, Into the Sun.


----------



## kustombob

What a great opening song Are You Ready. Gives me goose bumps still. So many of the Rock Stars then and after got robbed by their managers 'agents ' record companies ect. On a different front will the studio vintage do the JMP sound. Thanks


----------



## scozz

kustombob said:


> What a great opening song Are You Ready. Gives me goose bumps still.



Yes, it doesn't get much better than that as an opening song Bob, that's what where we put it!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Yes, it doesn't get much better than that as an opening song Bob, that's what where we put it!


Listen to Grand funk Lives or Whats Funk? I have those two vinyls


----------



## marco_giampa23

Jay76 said:


> Well after some messing with the controls and jumping channels I have ended up with a sublime tone with my SV20 Combo. My god it's good. I can't stop playing the tone is so addictive. Blows my other amps out of the water. Makes them sound like modelling amps (which they aren't) when compared.
> 
> I also refitted my G10 Greenback. I prefer it over the V-type Junior. At first I didn't when I tested it for 5 mins.. but after playing for 30 mins or so I find it just has some sort of magic that just goes so well with the amp. Like a match made in heaven. It's not fully broken it yet either and it's definitely staying in there. I find it's less boxy and the projection is less directionally focused when playing at higher volumes. More 3D maybe.. I dunno, but it's like it was made for that combo IMO. I do think the V-Type is a good speaker though.
> 
> My Settings:
> 
> I am jumping bottom left and top right - guitar lead going into top left. (Facing the combo from the front looking down). T,M,B and presence almost dimmed.
> Low Master @ 5 (on the dial)
> High Matster @ 8 (on the dial)
> 
> The Minimass is just excellent too (it finally turned up).
> 
> I only have one issue.. Squealing when I engage any kind of boost pedal and when stepping on my wah.
> 
> I am currently running both masters between 5-8 (on the dial) I have tried both on 6 to reduce the gain a little and SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEAL dammit.
> 
> Moving away from the amp makes no difference - same goes with my pedals.
> 
> If I can fix this I will be so content! Any ideas?
> 
> Same happens with my JVM combo with the same pedals, just not quite as badly.
> 
> Pedals:
> TC Tuner - Keeley compressor - FullTone standard wah - Dunlop mini Hendrix Fuzz face - TC boost


I have the same problem. Im currently using a Frontman 10g (I know, I know i had to sell my amp to fund the snakeskin sv20 so im stuck with this for now) and for a week or 2 i was getting squeal when i turned my klon ktr volume and gain past 8 it would squeal, and it wasnt feedback i would go into another room and it would still squeal. i can crank my klon now but if i unplug my guitar lead it squeals like crazy unless i have my finger on the jack tip.


----------



## marco_giampa23

gadgetfreak said:


> Hey guys really really torn on Sv20 or SC20, as you can see in my avatar pic I have an 18 watt plexi clone that just rips. I'm playing it through a SV212 with Heritage 20 watt Greenbacks and sounds F'ing amazing but is loud as F**k. I also have a Jvm 205H and a Dsl20CR.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the Sv20 is loud like a boutique amp kind of loud, if that sounds weird let me explain. I notice on my hand wired amps including the plexi clone they sound like 50 watt amps and show ALL of your mistakes where as JVM/Dsl you can hide lots of sloppy playing imo, I mean 2 on the dial is really loud at home and 4 is Jam volume. Now I have plenty of time when wife out and I can crank em up but I'm just curious if that's the only tone on Sv20 is pegged? Does the Sv20 have that kind of volume where it seems hard/present or does it gradually go up if that makes any sense. Sorry I'm awful at explaining tone/volume on amps. Anybody care to help me out? I cannot tell from demos and have no way of testing either unless I buy em to try, rather not lose money in shipping if it didn't work out.
> 
> I almost feel the Sv20 will be to much like my plexi clone , one side is TMB with gain/mv and other inputs are tone/volume. It really sounds glorious and I know this is sacrilegious but it would be nice to have a loop and for as good as clones are, they are not Marshalls and come close but I want that total Marshall DNA. I appreciate any feedback.
> 
> One last thing to note is I personally feel JVM and Dsl are more modern than I prefer so that's why I'm looking into possibly buying the 20 watt heads. Shit maybe I'll have to trade some amps and buy both, would be nice


I spent a long time deciding between the 2 and lots of guitar store visits to different stores in different environments. I really wanted something that could do the slash thing so I immediately went for the SC. After trying them out I felt that the SC sounded like a jcm800, and the pre amp knob only did the one sound just with more volume and a little more gain. The SC can be tamed with the master though. I felt that i could get those slash sort of tones out of the SV. Slashed used a superlead on Appetite after all. The SV did lower goin better in my opinion. For me atleast, if you want a jcm800, buy the SC. If you are torn or just want something that has that classic marshall tone, buy the SV, imho its more versatile.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

marco_giampa23 said:


> I spent a long time deciding between the 2 and lots of guitar store visits to different stores in different environments. I really wanted something that could do the slash thing so I immediately went for the SC. After trying them out I felt that the SC sounded like a jcm800, and the pre amp knob only did the one sound just with more volume and a little more gain. The SC can be tamed with the master though. I felt that i could get those slash sort of tones out of the SV. Slashed used a superlead on Appetite after all. The SV did lower goin better in my opinion. For me atleast, if you want a jcm800, buy the SC. If you are torn or just want something that has that classic marshall tone, buy the SV, imho its more versatile.


Well you made a good decision, I have both and I love both. With a touch of hall reverb and a neck humbucker you can get that sweet child o mine intro sound with your SC. Congratulations!!


----------



## marco_giampa23

Shane Stevenson said:


> Well you made a good decision, I have both and I love both. With a touch of hall reverb and a neck humbucker you can get that sweet child o mine intro sound with your SC. Congratulations!!



I actually ended up buying the new limited red snakeskin SV, im expecting it in june. I might buy the jubilee later on but cash is very tight at the moment from the SV and a Gibson studio purchase


----------



## ken361

marco_giampa23 said:


> I actually ended up buying the new limited red snakeskin SV, im expecting it in june. I might buy the jubilee later on but cash is very tight at the moment from the SV and a Gibson studio purchase


Both are great!


----------



## marco_giampa23

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Had a chance to play around with a Y cable over the weekend... If you think jumpering bright low input to normal high and plugging into bright high is a great tone, try plugging a Y cable into bright and normal high inputs _and _jumpering the two low inputs. Really adds some hair to your tone! Outstanding tone, almost like adding a boost pedal.


If i dont have a Y cable, can i just use my boss tu3 and use the normal output and the bypass (just a footswitch bypass) output to split the signal like a Y cable?


----------



## Jay76

marco_giampa23 said:


> I have the same problem. Im currently using a Frontman 10g (I know, I know i had to sell my amp to fund the snakeskin sv20 so im stuck with this for now) and for a week or 2 i was getting squeal when i turned my klon ktr volume and gain past 8 it would squeal, and it wasnt feedback i would go into another room and it would still squeal. i can crank my klon now but if i unplug my guitar lead it squeals like crazy unless i have my finger on the jack tip.



I have managed to just about get the gain and volume I want with it squealing with my Guitar volume on 8. I can solo with guitar volume on 10 but when I kick on the wah I have to lower to 8 else it squeals when my toe is down.

On a side note.. the greenback is sounding better and better. The lows are more pronounced... really.
I guess it's breaking in more each day I play. 

I'm just so happy that every time I plug in, I really love the tone. With my other amps i was always fiddling and changing the controls. One day I would be happy, the next I would feel like something is missing.
The SV20C just sounds better each day.

It's also the first amp I have had where I find it hard to stop playing after a practice because the tone is so addictive.

Such a great amp, so happy with it. just need to sell off all my other amps. Having some difficulty moving them.
Listed my JVM215C, Blackstar Artist 30 and my Fender Hot Rod Deluxe IV. All immaculate and with covers and I listed them cheap and not had anyone bite as yet.

Has the amp / combo market dried up or something?


----------



## Sacalait

Just last evening I played an entire gig with my SV20 set to 5 watts. I really didn't expect to stay there all night but I DID! It was a small club (150 or so people). This was with a full band too! I was totally impressed with all of it! I've done a couple of dozen gigs with the amp but never at that setting! Now I was using my 60rth Anniversary Fender American Deluxe Strat so it naturally has some clean headroom. I'm amazed man! Marshall did it right with this little beast!


----------



## ken361

Boosting the SV with my strat neck pup with the spark boost or the Keeley compressor + running up front is taking it to another level with tone! Highly recommend these pedals! I may bump the TC though.


----------



## marco_giampa23

Jay76 said:


> I have managed to just about get the gain and volume I want with it squealing with my Guitar volume on 8. I can solo with guitar volume on 10 but when I kick on the wah I have to lower to 8 else it squeals when my toe is down.
> 
> On a side note.. the greenback is sounding better and better. The lows are more pronounced... really.
> I guess it's breaking in more each day I play.
> 
> I'm just so happy that every time I plug in, I really love the tone. With my other amps i was always fiddling and changing the controls. One day I would be happy, the next I would feel like something is missing.
> The SV20C just sounds better each day.
> 
> It's also the first amp I have had where I find it hard to stop playing after a practice because the tone is so addictive.
> 
> Such a great amp, so happy with it. just need to sell off all my other amps. Having some difficulty moving them.
> Listed my JVM215C, Blackstar Artist 30 and my Fender Hot Rod Deluxe IV. All immaculate and with covers and I listed them cheap and not had anyone bite as yet.
> 
> Has the amp / combo market dried up or something?


Well i guess the new market is getting better. Ive had 7 guitars and 4 amps before my SV20 purchase and all have been bought secondhand. The secondhand guitar market as a whole in australai at the moment is not great


----------



## ken361




----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


>



I'll take stock over the "Kruse" modded. Sounds like pins and needles (if pins and needles had a sound). Looks rather sloppy also (just my opinion, of course).


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I'll take stock over the "Kruse" modded. Sounds like pins and needles (if pins and needles had a sound). Looks rather sloppy also (just my opinion, of course).


I second this!!!! As far as I'm concerned this amp sounds better stock! Also you're right on target mm,...looks sloppy!


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> I'll take stock over the "Kruse" modded. Sounds like pins and needles (if pins and needles had a sound). Looks rather sloppy also (just my opinion, of course).


Sounds thin there.


----------



## eastwood6

Anybody boosting their SV20 (head or combo) with a Fulltone OCD? 

Curious if they play well together for either low volume jamming or higher gain applications. 

Thanks.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

eastwood6 said:


> Anybody boosting their SV20 (head or combo) with a Fulltone OCD?
> 
> Curious if they play well together for either low volume jamming or higher gain applications.
> 
> Thanks.


I do, and love it. I actually built two OCD v1.3 clones, and they both sound KILLER in front of the SV. Basically enough to get it into 80s metal territory (think Lynch, Warren D, 80s Gary Moore) with ease. I don't see a scenario where I'd actually need more saturation/compression than what I can get with the OCD and the SV. More than enough for pinched harmonics, tapping/legato/sweeping shenanigans.
I've tried LOTS of pedals with the SV, and settled on my OCDs. They're fatter/warmer than the Guvnor, juicier than the OD9s (which is nice as well), clearer than any SD1 variant and more transparent/dynamic than the DS1s and other distortions. The OCD is basically perfect for me as a boost in front of that amp. Even my drummer commented on how good my rig sounds.

As a sidenote, my 2nd OCD (that I built using the Aion electronics PCB) started its life as a v1.4, but I ended up modding it to 1.3 specs (no Ge diode, 1M gain pot), except with a charge pump so it runs at 18v, a 3-position clipping SPDT (that switches between no clipping, mosfet clipping and LED clipping, but lives in mosfet mode) and a 2-position SPDT for HP/LP and a 3rd position that's in-between. My 1st OCD clone is a straight clone of the Fulltone.
And also, tone/feel differences are slight between my 9v and my 18v, at least the way I use them.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Here they are btw, the orange one is the 1st I built, the white one is the one with the Aion Electronics PCB(with board-mounted pots):


----------



## BanditPanda

Hi Welly.
Being a newb to Fultone OCD's and unable to build my own which version of the OCD do you recommend?
BP


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, so far my favorite is the v1.3. It's more open and punchier to me. I haven't tried the latest v2.0 though.
AFAIK the v1.1 and 1.2 are similar, just a tad less gain and output. Starting with 1.4 they went from symmetrical clipping to asymmetrical, adding a Ge diode in line with one of the mosfets, which to my ear makes it feel and sound more compressed and congested. But it's only obvious in direct A/B comparison, the white in it 1st iteration, which was 18v v1.4, was still sounding very good, just not as good as the orange one, so I modded it.

But to me, if you can get your hands on a v1.3, that's the one to get.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, so far my favorite is the v1.3. It's more open and punchier to me. I haven't tried the latest v2.0 though.
> AFAIK the v1.1 and 1.2 are similar, just a tad less gain and output. Starting with 1.4 they went from symmetrical clipping to asymmetrical, adding a Ge diode in line with one of the mosfets, which to my ear makes it feel and sound more compressed and congested. But it's only obvious in direct A/B comparison, the white in it 1st iteration, which was 18v v1.4, was still sounding very good, just not as good as the orange one, so I modded it.
> 
> But to me, if you can get your hands on a v1.3, that's the one to get.


I had one of the newer white ones (not sure what version), didn't care for it. Like you mentioned, sounded "congested".


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Did you guys swap tubes on your SV ? I'd like to play safe and start the spring/summer season with new tubes, but I'm unsure what to get.
I'd prefer to go for current production tubes as much as possible, and was thinking about going EH EL34Hs for the power tubes, as I really like them in my DSL, and they seem to be reliable. No idea about preamp tubes though, maybe a RI Mullard 7025 in V1 ?

Any input would be much appreciated !


----------



## lp1987x

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Did you guys swap tubes on your SV ? I'd like to play safe and start the spring/summer season with new tubes, but I'm unsure what to get.
> I'd prefer to go for current production tubes as much as possible, and was thinking about going EH EL34Hs for the power tubes, as I really like them in my DSL, and they seem to be reliable. No idea about preamp tubes though, maybe a RI Mullard 7025 in V1 ?
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated !



I've swapped all preamp tubes to early-mid 60's Mullards. The difference between these tubes and current production is pretty significant to my ears. The old Mullards aren't nearly as harsh in the highs like current production tubes are. I run my SV on 6-7 at all times in 20 watt mode into a Bad Cat Unleash. Old Mullards can still be found on eBay for $40 or less each but, to me, the extra cost is worth it for the difference in tone. 

I have not swapped out the EL34s yet but I'm considering it. I did try a buddy's Siemans EL34's in my SC20C. While they sounded good, they made the amp run really hot so I took them back out. I didn't notice a big difference between the stock JJEL34II's and the Siemans, to be honest.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

The reason why I'd rather stick to current production is availability, and not having to bother with the whole used market/eBay thing. I totally get why older tubes are better, but I'd rather find something that works for me and stick with it, being certain I can get some more at short notice easily. Which isn't the case with older tubes. Also, I don't have a testing bench, so I wouldn't be able to check 2nd hand tubes and make sure I wasn't ripped off, which is kind of a concern to me.


----------



## BanditPanda

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Did you guys swap tubes on your SV ? I'd like to play safe and start the spring/summer season with new tubes, but I'm unsure what to get.
> I'd prefer to go for current production tubes as much as possible, and was thinking about going EH EL34Hs for the power tubes, as I really like them in my DSL, and they seem to be reliable. No idea about preamp tubes though, maybe a RI Mullard 7025 in V1 ?
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated !




So Welly you're thinking that the tubes which please in the DSL will not be pleasing in the SV20? Why?
BP


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

BanditPanda said:


> So Welly you're thinking that the tubes which please in the DSL will not be pleasing in the SV20? Why?
> BP


Not really, just wondering if there could be something even better ! Also, I know for a fact Doug Aldrich uses EL34EHs in his Marshalls (I actually flashed a light into the back of his amps), so I figured, if they are reliable enough for him to use these for touring, chances are they'll work for me


----------



## ken361

The Tungsol 34 had a nicer crunch so im sticking with them I do have EH on the side to try again. My Jube likes the stock TS and was tighter and more lively over the EH. I did like the EH with my old dsl40 but they didn't last long only a few months each on 2 sets, they couldn't take the vibration I guess. Ruby's are sturdy glass tubes.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Interesting ! I'll definitely check out the TS.
In the meantime I checked what my SV has, looks like a JJ 12AX7 in V1 and some chinese 12AX7 in V2/V3, and JJ EL34s in the power section. I've had mixed experience with the JJ E34Ls though, and read quality has gone down in recent years on the JJs, so...


----------



## lp1987x

WellBurnTheSky said:


> The reason why I'd rather stick to current production is availability, and not having to bother with the whole used market/eBay thing. I totally get why older tubes are better, but I'd rather find something that works for me and stick with it, being certain I can get some more at short notice easily. Which isn't the case with older tubes. Also, I don't have a testing bench, so I wouldn't be able to check 2nd hand tubes and make sure I wasn't ripped off, which is kind of a concern to me.



I just keep an eye out for deals. I bought my first old Mullard about 15 years ago. It’s been in about 10 amps now and is still going as strong as ever in my SV20. I always pull my old tubes before selling an amp. 

I have never had an old Mullard fail and I gig at least once a month, running my amps hard. New tubes will not have the durability of the old ones. You can spend $40 on a tube that will last decades or $20 every few years or less on new production.


----------



## lp1987x

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Interesting ! I'll definitely check out the TS.
> In the meantime I checked what my SV has, looks like a JJ 12AX7 in V1 and some chinese 12AX7 in V2/V3, and JJ EL34s in the power section. I've had mixed experience with the JJ E34Ls though, and read quality has gone down in recent years on the JJs, so...



Stock tubes In the SV and SC are a JJ In V1, Chinese in V2 and V3 and JJ EL34II’s.


----------



## ken361

I use to roll tubes all the time and buy NOS or used, the JVM had 2 Sylvanias and 2 EH to tame it. I never liked chinese and JJ in some amps but I did have a few EL84 amps I would tinker with. 

Fender I tried some old stock to smooth them out. Newer amps, some are designed around the stock tubes and sound best with those Joe Morgan's quote! of Morgan amps made me rethink of trying the stock JJ in the DSL again and it woke it up! better gain and more dynamic. So I been happy with the stock preamp tubes in the Studio series. The Origin 50c was a bit harsh at times so I used a the JJ v1 and 2 tungsols and that worked just nice.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

I was starting to think about reversing the cascade mod, and going back to using the Turbo Rat clone to boost. But then I watched the video of the mod on the previous page - yuck, I think my cascaded channel sounds better. And reversing the mod gives me back a normal channel that only helps for lower gain than what I want from a Marshall.

Just dialed in my attenuator and IR / DI box, and use effects between the DI box and the interface, much better than an effects loop on something like this. I thought I knew the Plexi sound, but using a Greenbacks response instead of the G12T-75 loaded cabinet, I know it now, and everything I knew before was wrong.


----------



## Jay76

Took my Sv20C to practice last night. The tone was great but the feedback was just too much. I had the Low master on '6' and the high master on '8' I was pushing the front end ever so slightly with my TC booster (Gain set to 12pm) volume a smidge higher than the amps volume.

Used the Minimass with the volume set about 1/4 of the way up. facing away from the combo which was on the ground. A good 3 feet away from it. 

I couldn't use my wah - squealed when my toe was down.

In general I got usual feed back the minute I wasn't playing or let chords/notes ring out. 

My solos weren't cutting through because I couldn't use any other sort of booster (going from 7 on the guitar volume to 8 wasn't enough for solos to cut through and sound big).

Such a shame.

I play 'mostly' modern'ish covers with this band - Kravitz, Muse, Hendrix, Aerosmith etc.

So unfortunately I won't be able to use it with the band. I won't sell it though as it's a great amp. Just for home use and recording unfortunately.

I don't know how you guys make it work in band situations. 

BTW it's not my pedals or guitar / pickups - I tried my other amps with my pedalboards and they are fine. Controllable feedback and no squealing when using the wah. If only the other amps sounded as good.


----------



## lp1987x

Jay76 said:


> Took my Sv20C to practice last night. The tone was great but the feedback was just too much. I had the Low master on '6' and the high master on '8' I was pushing the front end ever so slightly with my TC booster (Gain set to 12pm) volume a smidge higher than the amps volume.
> 
> Used the Minimass with the volume set about 1/4 of the way up. facing away from the combo which was on the ground. A good 3 feet away from it.
> 
> I couldn't use my wah - squealed when my toe was down.
> 
> In general I got usual feed back the minute I wasn't playing or let chords/notes ring out.
> 
> My solos weren't cutting through because I couldn't use any other sort of booster (going from 7 on the guitar volume to 8 wasn't enough for solos to cut through and sound big).
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> I play 'mostly' modern'ish covers with this band - Kravitz, Muse, Hendrix, Aerosmith etc.
> 
> So unfortunately I won't be able to use it with the band. I won't sell it though as it's a great amp. Just for home use and recording unfortunately.
> 
> I don't know how you guys make it work in band situations.
> 
> BTW it's not my pedals or guitar / pickups - I tried my other amps with my pedalboards and they are fine. Controllable feedback and no squealing when using the wah. If only the other amps sounded as good.



Have you tried replacing your preamp tubes?


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> Took my Sv20C to practice last night. The tone was great but the feedback was just too much. I had the Low master on '6' and the high master on '8' I was pushing the front end ever so slightly with my TC booster (Gain set to 12pm) volume a smidge higher than the amps volume.
> 
> Used the Minimass with the volume set about 1/4 of the way up. facing away from the combo which was on the ground. A good 3 feet away from it.
> 
> I couldn't use my wah - squealed when my toe was down.
> 
> In general I got usual feed back the minute I wasn't playing or let chords/notes ring out.
> 
> My solos weren't cutting through because I couldn't use any other sort of booster (going from 7 on the guitar volume to 8 wasn't enough for solos to cut through and sound big).
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> I play 'mostly' modern'ish covers with this band - Kravitz, Muse, Hendrix, Aerosmith etc.
> 
> So unfortunately I won't be able to use it with the band. I won't sell it though as it's a great amp. Just for home use and recording unfortunately.
> 
> I don't know how you guys make it work in band situations.
> 
> BTW it's not my pedals or guitar / pickups - I tried my other amps with my pedalboards and they are fine. Controllable feedback and no squealing when using the wah. If only the other amps sounded as good.


Normal channel on 7 bright at 4 works perfect for strats and Les Pauls and boosting works great also.


----------



## Jay76

lp1987x said:


> Have you tried replacing your preamp tubes?


i haven't but the amp is still really quite new so the valves should be fine. But yeh I should try different valves. I don't wanna give up on it. Ta


----------



## Jay76

ken361 said:


> Normal channel on 7 bright at 4 works perfect for strats and Les Pauls and boosting works great also.


 I will try that thanks


----------



## Mcentee2

I have had my SV20h for a few weeks now and am slowing down my "rate of tweaking", but have one thing to come during the week.

Preamp tubes I have just stuck with the Marshall ones really, or a standard JJ or TAD High Grade - not much difference to my ears across any of those - I tried a Sovtek 12ax7LPS in v1 and v2 and v3, it works a treat in my Laney L5t but in the SV20 it just adds more of that top end that is already abundant, so its in the drawer as not needed.

I swapped the stock Marshall el34 (really JJ el34II) for some EHX 6ca7, I don't normally play things maxed out, and these tame it all enough, add a bit more clarity in the low end and stay cleaner for longer, Probably not as sweet overdriven at max, but its fine for my low to mid OD area with a strat. I also try a lot of clean with pedals and they help there.

Today I've changed out the stock Channel 1 bright cap (4n7) for a on-off-on toggle with that 4n7 and a 250pF mica cap I had spare. I find the stock SV20h doesn't quite have the right eq/volume mix when trying to run it clean whichever jumper scenario you try, that high treble channel really is too much at the lower volume on the dial.

The 250pF works much much better for that area and you can get more "volume" from that channel jumped with the normal channel with that 250pF without overkilling the top end, you can still use presence and treble controls properly as well 

There are no end of sweet spots with the above arrangement, as a pedal platform the cleans are thick and juicy and as clean as you want great with an OCD (v1.4) or Timmy, if you want to push the clean into breakup and run pedals then that is great too (fuzz face works well for me here), or dime the amp and run a rat, TS, Fuzz Face or rangemaster into it 

Any of the above with a univibe in front is just ....well, an experience..... (pun intended!)

Mind you, the toggle is a bit amateur at the moment with the wires coming out through the bottom in a gap between the chassis and case as for some reason whilst I am fine with unsoldering, installing caps etc I am a little shy of drilling a 7mmm hole in the front fascia !!

I built one of @JohnH attenuators, and it is the business.....TBH the amp's 5w mode is great by itself, but if you want to get that tone but a little quieter then an attenuator is the way to go. Loop based volume pedals really do their own thing (neither good nor bad).

In that thread I posted some frequency plots recorded from my g12h(55) via a Sennheiser e609 - they show the 5w and 20w to be virtually inidistinguishable, Marshall have done a great job.

That 5w / 20w toggle just drops down the voltage to the el34 plates and screens, and to the PI plates, the preamp is "untouched" except for a few volts rise to counterbalance that power voltage changes.

The line out frequency plot is also pretty darned good to run straight into a recording device or whatever, of course it still might not be to everyone's tastes as it is a "set in" thing. I take a line out from the attenuator into a second wet amp.

Last thing is I am waiting for a 1x12 cab to arrive with a Celestion Cream in it  really looking forward to this bit to complete it all, although am fully aware of needing to break in the speaker which for me may well be over a long period of home use.....

All in all, it really is a stonking little head that can really do most things.....


----------



## lp1987x

Jay76 said:


> i haven't but the amp is still really quite new so the valves should be fine. But yeh I should try different valves. I don't wanna give up on it. Ta



try replacing them one at a time if you don’t want to replace them all. It has to be something going on with the amp. My SV20H and SC20C are both dead quiet unless I’m running them hard, which then gives me the loud amp hiss. Not a squeal to be heard.

The alternative is to take it back to where you bought it and ask for a replacement.

Try the amp with no effects and the volume on 10 to see if you still get squeal. May have to go 5 watt mode to keep the volume lower, though it will still be loud. Need to make sure it’s the amp and not something with the effects. I have seen effects squeal when using the same power source but some were in front of an amp and some were in the loop.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Jay76 said:


> Took my Sv20C to practice last night. The tone was great but the feedback was just too much. I had the Low master on '6' and the high master on '8' I was pushing the front end ever so slightly with my TC booster (Gain set to 12pm) volume a smidge higher than the amps volume.
> 
> Used the Minimass with the volume set about 1/4 of the way up. facing away from the combo which was on the ground. A good 3 feet away from it.
> 
> I couldn't use my wah - squealed when my toe was down.
> 
> In general I got usual feed back the minute I wasn't playing or let chords/notes ring out.
> 
> My solos weren't cutting through because I couldn't use any other sort of booster (going from 7 on the guitar volume to 8 wasn't enough for solos to cut through and sound big).
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> I play 'mostly' modern'ish covers with this band - Kravitz, Muse, Hendrix, Aerosmith etc.
> 
> So unfortunately I won't be able to use it with the band. I won't sell it though as it's a great amp. Just for home use and recording unfortunately.
> 
> I don't know how you guys make it work in band situations.
> 
> BTW it's not my pedals or guitar / pickups - I tried my other amps with my pedalboards and they are fine. Controllable feedback and no squealing when using the wah. If only the other amps sounded as good.


Interestingly, the fact I can get lots of feedback from the amp is one of the things I love about it. Last gig, a guy asked me about this, he thought I was using a sustainer on my guitars to get that much sustain and controlled feedback actually.
It's part of the "old school" vibe of the amp (and one of the reasons why I hate amp sims and IEMs, not way to get that). I even on occasion do the Vai trick of moving around the amp to have the feedback change in pitch, and can get Gary Moore levels of sustain with ease, even at sensible levels (that is, enough to compete with the drummer without deafening everyone).
You have to ride the volume knob quite a bit to control feedback squeals though, but being able to swell into controlled feedback is super fun. Feels kinda like riding a wild stallion, love it.


----------



## Mcentee2

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Interestingly, the fact I can get lots of feedback from the amp is one of the things I love about it. Last gig, a guy asked me about this, he thought I was using a sustainer on my guitars to get that much sustain and controlled feedback actually.
> It's part of the "old school" vibe of the amp (and one of the reasons why I hate amp sims and IEMs, not way to get that). I even on occasion do the Vai trick of moving around the amp to have the feedback change in pitch, and can get Gary Moore levels of sustain with ease, even at sensible levels (that is, enough to compete with the drummer without deafening everyone).
> You have to ride the volume knob quite a bit to control feedback squeals though, but being able to swell into controlled feedback is super fun. Feels kinda like riding a wild stallion, love it.



Yep, the SV seems to have a very natural compression - I don't know if that is a Plexi thing or due to its cathode bias power tubes - but even at low volumes through the attenuator it can "bloom" very nicely into very controllable feedback.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jay76 said:


> Took my Sv20C to practice last night. The tone was great but the feedback was just too much. I had the Low master on '6' and the high master on '8' I was pushing the front end ever so slightly with my TC booster (Gain set to 12pm) volume a smidge higher than the amps volume.
> 
> Used the Minimass with the volume set about 1/4 of the way up. facing away from the combo which was on the ground. A good 3 feet away from it.
> 
> I couldn't use my wah - squealed when my toe was down.
> 
> In general I got usual feed back the minute I wasn't playing or let chords/notes ring out.
> 
> My solos weren't cutting through because I couldn't use any other sort of booster (going from 7 on the guitar volume to 8 wasn't enough for solos to cut through and sound big).
> 
> Such a shame.
> 
> I play 'mostly' modern'ish covers with this band - Kravitz, Muse, Hendrix, Aerosmith etc.
> 
> So unfortunately I won't be able to use it with the band. I won't sell it though as it's a great amp. Just for home use and recording unfortunately.
> 
> I don't know how you guys make it work in band situations.
> 
> BTW it's not my pedals or guitar / pickups - I tried my other amps with my pedalboards and they are fine. Controllable feedback and no squealing when using the wah. If only the other amps sounded as good.


Feedback is nothing more than an interaction between the signal source (guitar) and the speaker. Sounds like your particular combination has blessed you with an over abundance of a certain frequency range (lucky you). If you have any other cabs or guitars, try experimenting with different combinations. Doubt it's anything with the amp, but you could try swapping out V1, which would be the tube most sensitive to the feedback frequencies. I'd also pay close attention to what pedals are active when the feedback occurs, and try eliminating those pedals. Just because a pedal combination works with one amp, doesn't mean it will work with all amps, especially when you're talking master vs. non-master amps.


----------



## Mcentee2

marshallmellowed said:


> Feedback is nothing more than an interaction between the signal source (guitar) and the speaker. Sounds like your particular combination has blessed you with an over abundance of a certain frequency range (lucky you). If you have any other cabs or guitars, try experimenting with different combinations. Doubt it's anything with the amp, but you could try swapping out V1, which would be the tube most sensitive to the feedback frequencies.



I had some unpotted single coils in my strat a while back, they squealed easily if overdriven or fuzzed, this wasn't into the SV as I didn't have it then - I tamed them with a very very light drop of wax to the inside of the pickup, and they still have that unpotted response but don't squeal now.

Even putting foam into the pickup cavities seems to tame squealing - if it is a Tele then make sure the bridge plate is *firmly* down on the body, that tends to make squealing tendencies much worse.

Mind you, I also had SD Seth Lovers a while back and they never squealed.....


----------



## Jay76

marshallmellowed said:


> Feedback is nothing more than an interaction between the signal source (guitar) and the speaker. Sounds like your particular combination has blessed you with an over abundance of a certain frequency range (lucky you). If you have any other cabs or guitars, try experimenting with different combinations. Doubt it's anything with the amp, but you could try swapping out V1, which would be the tube most sensitive to the feedback frequencies. I'd also pay close attention to what pedals are active when the feedback occurs, and try eliminating those pedals. Just because a pedal combination works with one amp, doesn't mean it will work with all amps, especially when you're talking master vs. non-master amps.



Good shout.
Maybe the Wah is an issue due to the fact it has a built in buffer (Fulltone Clyde) But it shouldn't affect the chain when it's 'off'. 
I usually run a Keeley compressor up front, maybe that contributing to the issue too.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Is your compressor always on ? They can cause feedback pretty easily.


----------



## Jay76

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Is your compressor always on ? They can cause feedback pretty easily.


Mostly yes. I have a fuzz face mini in the chain too - not that I have been able to use it because of the squealing. I may also try my OCD 1.4 with both volumes at 4 and see if that helps.
I have 2 spare Groove Tubes 12ax7's that came out of my HRDeluxe that I can try.


----------



## lp1987x

Are we talking squealing or feedback? I thought we were talking about unwanted squealing, hence my suggestions above. 

Feedback from a loud amp interacting with a speaker is a whole different animal.


----------



## Jay76

lp1987x said:


> Are we talking squealing or feedback? I thought we were talking about unwanted squealing, hence my suggestions above.
> 
> Feedback from a loud amp interacting with a speaker is a whole different animal.


Both. Squealing and a ton of feedback when the guitar vol is any higher than 7. Wah un usable at all times due to squealing when toe down and lots of noise when operating the wah. Turn the guitar vol to 5 and everything is fine. But that's not enough gain at that level.


----------



## lp1987x

Jay76 said:


> Both. Squealing and a ton of feedback when the guitar vol is any higher than 7. Wah un usable at all times due to squealing when toe down and lots of noise when operating the wah. Turn the guitar vol to 5 and everything is fine. But that's not enough gain at that level.



ok. Plug your guitar, preferably one with humbuckers, straight into the amp, unplug any effects from the loop, and turn it up as loud as you can stand it. If it still squeals, try replacing each preamp tube, one at a time, starting with V1 (the one with the shield on it). 

if it doesn’t squeal, you know it’s in your effects. Try adding them back in one at a time until the culprit is found.

Note: you may find you like the tone without any effects. 90% of the time, I’m plugged straight in with my Les Paul volume on 10 and all amp knobs around 6 and it is glorious without a hint of squeal.


----------



## Jay76

lp1987x said:


> ok. Plug your guitar, preferably one with humbuckers, straight into the amp, unplug any effects from the loop, and turn it up as loud as you can stand it. If it still squeals, try replacing each preamp tube, one at a time, starting with V1 (the one with the shield on it).
> 
> if it doesn’t squeal, you know it’s in your effects. Try adding them back in one at a time until the culprit is found.


Sounds like a decent process of elimination, cheers


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’ll be closely following Jay76’s issue as I’m considering buying a new SV Combo.

It’s interesting because I’ve never had this kind of problem with the SV Head.
Not doubting what was posted by Jay76, I’m just curious as to what the problem can be attributed to. If I was a betting man I’d say it’s a certain pedal.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Could it be just too much gain?


----------



## ken361

c


Jay76 said:


> Good shout.
> Maybe the Wah is an issue due to the fact it has a built in buffer (Fulltone Clyde) But it shouldn't affect the chain when it's 'off'.
> I usually run a Keeley compressor up front, maybe that contributing to the issue too.


compressor will do that I ended up taking mine back I prefer the amps tone or use the TC spark boost


----------



## ken361

anyone using this or any SD pedals?


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> c
> 
> compressor will do that I ended up taking mine back I prefer the amps tone or use the TC spark boost



The Spark boost will do the trick


----------



## SlyStrat

Can someone tell me more about the bright cap?
Can it be taken out easily?


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> View attachment 67792
> anyone using this or any SD pedals?



He has a newer one called the "Storm". Been waiting for someone to try one of these less expensive models. Seems like it would be a great match.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> He has a newer one called the "Storm". Been waiting for someone to try one of these less expensive models. Seems like it would be a great match.


I seen that, also this one is on sale on reverb for 230.00 has a 12 and 15 the volt adapter sold separately I believe


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I seen that, also this one is on sale on reverb for 230.00 has a 12 and 15 the volt adapter sold separately I believe



there are some vids using the Storm. It's subtle and it's suppose to be. I haven't heard the one you're showing yet.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> there are some vids using the Storm. It's subtle and it's suppose to be. I haven't heard the one you're showing yet.


There's the schaffer replica also all similar


----------



## Mcentee2

SlyStrat said:


> Can someone tell me more about the bright cap?
> Can it be taken out easily?



On page 7 you will see gut shots, two show the strip of pcb that all the control pots attach to.

Just behind the High Treble Loudness pot you will a single lone white box cap, that is the 4n7 (4700pF) bright cap.

This needs to be unsoldered, you can't clip it as there are no wire legs to clip like there would be in a handwired amp. Be very very careful doing this as the traces lift very easily.

I just took wires from those now empty pcb points to a DPDT on-off-on toggle to swap between that original 4n7, a 250pF and nothing.

The wires come out of the bottom of the metal chassis and the toggle is just on a simple angle bracket temporarily until i can decide what to do permanently.













IMG_20200220_063433262



__ Mcentee2
__ Feb 20, 2020


----------



## G the wildman

Continuing the squeal discussion, when I had my noise issue in the loop. I did all the process of elimination sequences and found the culprit to be a cable. 

My problem was hissing. The same cable works well in the front.

Still the best amp ever!

I don't use it all of the time now but that is due to convenience. Combos are easy grab and go for practice.

Get a grip on how to use the volume add a reverb pedal and you are done for many genres Lp, tele or strat.

Re tubes, I buy mine from Marshall.

My cab is the SV112. I love it.

Finally, unless I change guitars I don't touch the controls.

At home I use the the mini mass. At my guitar club No mini mass just 5watt.

Once I work out how to upload an audio clip I am gonna treat you to some real amateur crap.


----------



## G the wildman

pedecamp said:


> High gain can be had with the right pedal and sounds very good.
> 
> Hows that rv6 modulate sound on the sv20?


Hi ped,

I am using the modulate sound a bit more with the SV. Just a tad, not too wet.

I like it.

G


----------



## solarburn

G the wildman said:


> Continuing the squeal discussion, when I had my noise issue in the loop. I did all the process of elimination sequences and found the culprit to be a cable.
> 
> My problem was hissing. The same cable works well in the front.
> 
> Still the best amp ever!
> 
> I don't use it all of the time now but that is due to convenience. Combos are easy grab and go for practice.
> 
> Get a grip on how to use the volume add a reverb pedal and you are done for many genres Lp, tele or strat.
> 
> Re tubes, I buy mine from Marshall.
> 
> My cab is the SV112. I love it.
> 
> Finally, unless I change guitars I don't touch the controls.
> 
> At home I use the the mini mass. At my guitar club No mini mass just 5watt.
> 
> Once I work out how to upload an audio clip I am gonna treat you to some real amateur crap.



G i love your approach and real world adjustments! Makes total sense. Amateur? Don't ever make me spell that word again. Go for it!


----------



## G the wildman

Does anyone use one of those infinite sustain pedals with there SV. 

I have an OD1x and a Wazza craft Blues pedal. They add something but only a second or so.

G


----------



## solarburn

G the wildman said:


> Does anyone use one of those infinite sustain pedals with there SV.
> 
> I have an OD1x and a Wazza craft Blues pedal. They add something but only a second or so.
> 
> G



after looking at this thread you have no idea where the other seconds are?


----------



## solarburn

G the wildman said:


> Does anyone use one of those infinite sustain pedals with there SV.
> 
> I have an OD1x and a Wazza craft Blues pedal. They add something but only a second or so.
> 
> G



Hmm. I'm thinking of this. Infinite sustain is bull shit! Pulling on an amps sustain only needs a bit of a boost. Sometimes nothing if you're honest. Apply fingerz right.


----------



## solarburn

God dang! Quit pissing my Lord off!

one of you put your fingerz to this circuit. Stand up and shout!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hmm. I'm thinking of this. Infinite sustain is bull shit! Pulling on an amps sustain only needs a bit of a boost. Sometimes nothing if you're honest. Apply fingerz right.


Yup, at stage volume it only takes a little to push the amp into infinite sustain. My OCDs do the job fine for this, but LOTS of boost/OD pedals will do the trick.


----------



## G the wildman

Leave it with me guys.

Some real world amateur experimentation is required.


----------



## solarburn

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yup, at stage volume it only takes a little to push the amp into infinite sustain. My OCDs do the job fine for this, but LOTS of boost/OD pedals will do the trick.



I dig.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

That's not mutually exclusive  You should always play like you MEAN it. Gary Moore always was the poster child for this...


----------



## solarburn

G the wildman said:


> Leave it with me guys.
> 
> Some real world amateur experimentation is required.
> 
> View attachment 67798
> View attachment 67797



Freek!


----------



## solarburn

WellBurnTheSky said:


> That's not mutually exclusive  You should always play like you MEAN it. Gary Moore always was the poster child for this...



Fuck Gary Moore even though I love em!
he over played frequently. Still? I loved it.

can't believe I said Fuck GM! Love you Gary. You know it's true.


----------



## solarburn

I love my Bro's here. I learn plenty from them!


----------



## Jay76

Biff Maloy said:


> Could it be just too much gain?


You know it could be. But I am not really adding that much more gain that what I am getting naturally from the amp. High Treble volume on 8, Normal volume on 4. Compressor on keeping the volume the same as the amp (not boosting) TC boost pedal on with the volume the same as the amp but with the Gain knob slightly past 12 / noon. Almost at 1 o clock. That gives me a fatter tone and a bit more gain. I guess like 80's rock ball park. Kravitz 'R u gonna go my way' kind of tone. Slightly more gain than that example. But nothing more than say nightrain by GNR. 

I'm using a Strat with a PAF bucker in the bridge. Partly wax potted. I have also tried my P90 LP and that is the same ballpark as you can imagine. Same with my single coils strat.

I'm not home now till Saturday so I won't be able to try all the troubleshooting steps that you fine people have suggested. Will post as soon as I have tried.

I just ordered some Harma Cryo 12ax7's this morning so I plan to try them in there.


----------



## paul-e-mann

G the wildman said:


> Hi ped,
> 
> I am using the modulate sound a bit more with the SV. Just a tad, not too wet.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> G


Yeah just a tad to give a 3D characteristic to your tone, thats what I did when I demo'd it at the store and it was cool.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I asked this in another thread that’s buried now, but that’s ok. To anybody who owns or has played the SV20C and the SV20H 2X12...is there a big difference in stage volume, or “perceived” volume I should say? 

I have the SV20H with the matching 2X12 cab and love it. I’m very interested in the Combo version as a fast grab and go to a few small venues. I’m not opposed to using an attenuator with the combo but if there isn’t a big difference in the head + 2X12 then it might not be worth it to me. 

I know I should play the combo for myself but that is just about impossible for me to do. Usually I have to rely on credible information from guys who know. Thanks!


----------



## SlyStrat

This is the bright cap? Is it easy to unsolder?


----------



## Mcentee2

SlyStrat said:


> This is the bright cap? Is it easy to unsolder?



Yes, that's the one. As to "easy", you will have to assess for yourself, as I said you need to be very very careful not to lift the traces around the hole.


----------



## KelvinS1965

SlyStrat said:


> This is the bright cap? Is it easy to unsolder?



It looks like you'll have to take off the knobs from the front panel (and disconnect the plug in cables) so you can get to the board to de-solder the capacitor on the opposite side of the board. Probably not a huge job if you're handy with tools and as above, be careful not to lift the tracks on the PCB.


----------



## Mcentee2

KelvinS1965 said:


> It looks like you'll have to take off the knobs from the front panel (and disconnect the plug in cables) so you can get to the board to de-solder the capacitor on the opposite side of the board. Probably not a huge job if you're handy with tools and as above, be careful not to lift the tracks on the PCB.



Oops, yes, I forgot that bit  removal is fairly straightforward, take knobs off, remove nuts and washers, then pull out the two connectors - careful not to strip the wires when doing this bit, ie don't use the wires as a grip you can then remove that PCB from the chassis to work on.

You can then get to the underside of the PCB to unsolder the cap, and again, be careful with that iron.


----------



## ken361

bought this on reverb 229.00 
https://reverb.com/item/1084891-the-schaffer-replica-pedal-authentic-schaffer-vega-diversity-tone


----------



## Jay76

ken361 said:


> bought this on reverb 229.00
> https://reverb.com/item/1084891-the-schaffer-replica-pedal-authentic-schaffer-vega-diversity-tone


Nice. Never heard one in person. I recently bought one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GMRspare...Boost-Pedal-Kit-Fully-Assembled-/254389831862


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, there's always this:
https://aionelectronics.com/project/gale-booster-limiter/

(I plan on building one soon btw)


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> Nice. Never heard one in person. I recently bought one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GMRspare...Boost-Pedal-Kit-Fully-Assembled-/254389831862


cool!


----------



## Papadimitriou.g

Hey guys, im back with another test
Sorry for the long wait but im drafted to the army, i barely have time to sleep, let alone play  hope you enjoy


----------



## Tiboy

ken361 said:


> bought this on reverb 229.00
> https://reverb.com/item/1084891-the-schaffer-replica-pedal-authentic-schaffer-vega-diversity-tone



Me too.


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> Me too.


mines coming today you have yours yet? probably should try it jumpered and not.


----------



## ken361

Going to see Garth Brooks at Ford field later today yeah I know  my girlfriends son bought her tickets for Xmas. No Marshall madness going on there probably lots of ladies


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> Going to see Garth Brooks at Ford field later today yeah I know  my girlfriends son bought her tickets for Xmas. No Marshall madness going on there probably lots of ladies


Awe, got excited there for a minute, was thinking of Garth Algar, he actually rocks (and makes the ladies hornay)...


----------



## Shane Stevenson

ken361 said:


> Going to see Garth Brooks at Ford field later today yeah I know  my girlfriends son bought her tickets for Xmas. No Marshall madness going on there probably lots of ladies


Actually, your gonna be surprised. He has some new stuff that sounds plexi-ish to me. It’s not very country at all. You’ll see.


----------



## ken361

USPS truck here got to set up


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> USPS truck here got to set up



.


----------



## ken361

I like it I have to experiment with it more. The signal can gets hot so I was running it at 10 o clock on the pedal. Sounds good going straight in or jumped. The amp get really loud when boosted. My ears were getting fatigued pretty quick. They sent the red one instead which is cool looking.


----------



## Tiboy

Mine is arriving Monday. Can’t play it until the weekend as workers are doing a major home renovation. 

Funny, I plugged straight in and cut out the effects loop today. Set everything at 7 on 5W. Sounded good. I usually am in 20W with EP Booster, Suhr kokoboost and Tumnus. Flashback Delay in the loop. No squeal or feedback today. 

Irony is that more than anyone the SR is associated with Angus. I’m about to list my 2013 VOS SG.


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> Mine is arriving Monday. Can’t play it until the weekend as workers are doing a major home renovation.
> 
> Funny, I plugged straight in and cut out the effects loop today. Set everything at 7 on 5W. Sounded good. I usually am in 20W with EP Booster, Suhr kokoboost and Tumnus. Flashback Delay in the loop. No squeal or feedback today.
> 
> Irony is that more than anyone the SR is associated with Angus. I’m about to list my 2013 VOS SG.


Curious what you think you should dig it


----------



## marco_giampa23

Anyone know how this would fit into a 19' rack? The dimensions seem to be 19.7 inches wide but surely there is a case that will make it work?


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> Mine is arriving Monday. Can’t play it until the weekend as workers are doing a major home renovation.
> 
> Funny, I plugged straight in and cut out the effects loop today. Set everything at 7 on 5W. Sounded good. I usually am in 20W with EP Booster, Suhr kokoboost and Tumnus. Flashback Delay in the loop. No squeal or feedback today.
> 
> Irony is that more than anyone the SR is associated with Angus. I’m about to list my 2013 VOS SG.


I don't run mine at 7 anymore I did all year though and found that setting the normal channel I think its at 7.5 and the high treble at 3 sounded best and more plexish


----------



## ken361

Liking the Solodallas pedal going straight in sounds big and dynamic a bit fuller then the spark boost which is fine but this adds the some compression also. I suggest keeping the boost at 9 o'clock to keep the bite down and also a 3ft cable for a better signal.


----------



## ken361

He was playing a SG with P90's sounded great!


Shane Stevenson said:


> Actually, your gonna be surprised. He has some new stuff that sounds plexi-ish to me. It’s not very country at all. You’ll see.


----------



## Tiboy

ken361 said:


> I don't run mine at 7 anymore I did all year though and found that setting the normal channel I think its at 7.5 and the high treble at 3 sounded best and more plexish



I’m all over the place settings wise. Something sounds great on Monday and not so great on Tuesday etc. Add in 4 different guitars and it’s the proverbial rabbit hole. What’s your EQ on the other dials?


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> I’m all over the place settings wise. Something sounds great on Monday and not so great on Tuesday etc. Add in 4 different guitars and it’s the proverbial rabbit hole. What’s your EQ on the other dials?


Jumpered
Yours new? it took me months till it sounding its best then I added tungsol power tubes which I liked better. Treb 8 mids usually maxed now,bass 4 to 6 depends where im playing. Presence at 8 with it boosted I lowered the treb and pres. I changed over to Live Wire Elites and some Mogami cables dam I spent 140 on 3 cables recently but its worth it, sounds a lot better and open now.


----------



## Jay76

Morning all, hope you all had a good weekend.
I pulled my combo apart and went through all the troubleshooting steps in order to eliminate the squealing.
1. Changed V1 & V2 - Made no difference
2. Ran just the wah into the amp and it didn't squeal
3. Ran my TC boost after the wah and it squealed. Finely adjusted the gain and volume and just about managed to stop the squealing.

I also changed back to the V-Type Jnr but I ended up missing the warmth and more balanced sound of the Greenback so changed em back again. 

What I have I learned...

I can't run too much gain into my combo with out it squealing when using the wah (any wah - I tried 3). But...
I think I can get around it if I am very careful.

Masters at 4 and 7

For songs where I don't use the wah: Compressor + Boost (both finely adjusted) Bridge PAF bucker

For songs with wah: Boost pedal only, avoid staying on that pitch where the wah squeals, guitar vol backed to 9, Bridge PAF

For Voodoo child: Fuzz face dialed back, Compressor off, Boost on, Neck single coil, Guitar Vol at 7

I love the TC boost for fattening up the overall tone. I add a little bass & a smidge of gain with it and it just suits the amp so so well.

The only thing I am missing now is a vol boost for solos. I have read that using a boost in the loop is a good idea. Sounds like a pain. I already use a pedalboard - having another two cables going in and out of the loop to my board would annoy me.

How do you guys boost for solos? I have tried going from 7 on the guitar vol for rhythm and then 10 for solos but that is no where near enough of a boost.


----------



## Georgiatec

Jay76 said:


> Morning all, hope you all had a good weekend.
> I pulled my combo apart and went through all the troubleshooting steps in order to eliminate the squealing.
> 1. Changed V1 & V2 - Made no difference
> 2. Ran just the wah into the amp and it didn't squeal
> 3. Ran my TC boost after the wah and it squealed. Finely adjusted the gain and volume and just about managed to stop the squealing.
> 
> 
> I also changed back to the V-Type Jnr but I ended up missing the warmth and more balanced sound of the Greenback so changed em back again.
> 
> What I have I learned...
> 
> I can't run too much gain into my combo with out it squealing when using the wah (any wah - I tried 3). But...
> I think I can get around it if I am very careful.
> 
> Masters at 4 and 7
> 
> For songs where I don't use the wah: Compressor + Boost (both finely adjusted) Bridge PAF bucker
> 
> For songs with wah: Boost pedal only, avoid staying on that pitch where the wah squeals, guitar vol backed to 9, Bridge PAF
> 
> For Voodoo child: Fuzz face dialed back, Compressor off, Boost on, Neck single coil, Guitar Vol at 7
> 
> I love the TC boost for fattening up the overall tone. I add a little bass & a smidge of gain with it and it just suits the amp so so well.
> 
> The only thing I am missing now is a vol boost for solos. I have read that using a boost in the loop is a good idea. Sounds like a pain. I already use a pedalboard - having another two cables going in and out of the loop to my board would annoy me.
> 
> How do you guys boost for solos? I have tried going from 7 on the guitar vol for rhythm and then 10 for solos but that is no where near enough of a boost.


Do you play in a 2 guitar band?


----------



## Jay76

Georgiatec said:


> Do you play in a 2 guitar band?


Yep and the other guitarist is always loud lol


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I've yet to figure out an effective way to get a volume boost for soloing with this amp, at least at typical vilumebknob settings over 5-6. If I run it much lower, then I can boost it volume-wise more effectively. But if the amp is already saturated, it's just adding additional saturation by boosting it. I've also tried running a boost into the effects loop, still just adds more saturation to the overall signal. (Of course all of this is jumpering the channels in a typical fashion and plugging into the bright high input... Perhaps it would react differently when plugged into the low sensitivity input?) 

About the only way I could figure to "boost" the volume is to attenuate down to "rhythm volume" and switch the attenuator off to raise the volume. It works this way but I've yet to try it in a gig situation.


----------



## Georgiatec

Jay76 said:


> Yep and the other guitarist is always loud lol


Okay....then you're screwed. 

Seriously. The hardest part of playing in a two (or more) guitar band is deciding who is lead and who is rhythm. This requires a huge amount of discipline from each guitarist. In order to maintain a good band dynamic the rhythm player has to play really quietly.
Past bands I have played with have had to sit down and sort it out. The best option is you both have a graphic EQ set to cut, not boost the signal in the loop of your amp. Whoever is playing rhythm has the pedal on. This may vary from song to song if you take turns.
The best band to listen to is AC/DC. Malc is always there, but is locked in with the drums and bass and down in the mix. Angus adds the colour the picture his rhythm parts are much louder and tend to follow the snare drum. This means you don't need to boost your volume much to solo, 'coz you're already up in the mix. Maybe just turn the guitar up from 8-10 to get the sustain.
The other option is give the rhythm player an acoustic.


----------



## Georgiatec

Another old school way to boost a 4 hole Marshall is to put a boost between the channels. I.e. top left to boost then boost to top right. This then boost the normal channel only and lets you alter it's eq independantly from the high treble channel.
Back in the pre loop days we used this method as a loop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jay76 said:


> Yep and the other guitarist is always loud lol


That's your first hurdle, get that under control. We have 2 guitars, and we both play rhythm & lead (depending on the song). I have us both set at the same level in the mix for rhythm, and both of our lead levels are set the same, there's no problem with either of us being heard when we solo. Once the levels are set, if you're not being heard, look at your tone, a dark guitar will not cut through, even at a boosted level. As for getting a solo volume boost from a non-master amp, yes it's a problem. As already mentioned, you'll most likely have to attenuate for rhythm, bypass attenuation for lead.


----------



## ken361

Quick sample 5 watt mode
I was chatting with Fil, Mr Solodallas on FB what a cool guy


----------



## lp1987x

If you're running a lot of volume, there is not much room for boosting, even in the effects loop. You may try an EQ pedal and boost the mid frequencies. The best solution I've found is to use a Bad Cat Unleash, which is an attenuator/reamper that goes between the amp and the speaker. It has two footswitchable volume levels. Volume 2 is my main sound and Volume 1 is set with a slight boost. I plug straight in with no effects, Volume 1 on 6-7, Volume 2 on 2, not jumpered.


----------



## marshallmellowed

lp1987x said:


> If you're running a lot of volume, there is not much room for boosting, even in the effects loop. You may try an EQ pedal and boost the mid frequencies. The best solution I've found is to use a Bad Cat Unleash, which is an attenuator/reamper that goes between the amp and the speaker. It has two footswitchable volume levels. Volume 2 is my main sound and Volume 1 is set with a slight boost. I plug straight in with no effects, Volume 1 on 6-7, Volume 2 on 2, not jumpered.


Yes, this is probably the most ideal way to do it. You're not sacrificing any signal level within the amp this way (like would occur attenuating in the loop). Are the Bad Cat's volumes variable, or stepped?


----------



## lp1987x

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, this is probably the most ideal way to do it. You're not sacrificing any signal level within the amp this way (like would occur attenuating in the loop). Are the Bad Cat's volumes variable, or stepped?



totally variable, plus you have an input trim dial that can boost or cut your signal from the amp before hitting the power amp in the Unleash. It also has an effects loop to allow you to put effects after the entire amp, like so many 80’s guitarists did after EVH started doing it. It really is a great device.


----------



## Georgiatec

lp1987x said:


> totally variable, plus you have an input trim dial that can boost or cut your signal from the amp before hitting the power amp in the Unleash. It also has an effects loop to allow you to put effects after the entire amp, like so many 80’s guitarists did after EVH started doing it. It really is a great device.


I have one, but it's a tone sucker.


----------



## lp1987x

Georgiatec said:


> I have one, but it's a tone sucker.



Interesting. I posted a video a few pages back and, other than the ease of producing feedback, the tone was virtually indistinguishable. Where were you running the trim?



Marshall SV20H Studio Vintage Head
Marshall Origin 212 with Celestion Creamback 65’s
Gibson Les Paul Traditional HP with Dimarzio Super Distortion

1. amp unattenuated in 20 watt mode
2. amp with Bad Cat Unleash V2 with volume and trim at 9:00
3. amp with Carl’s Custom The Volume Box in the loop set at 3/4 volume
4. Marshall SC20C Studio Classic into same Origin 212 with volume on 3, all other knobs set the same as SV20H


----------



## scozz

lp1987x said:


> Interesting. I posted a video a few pages back and, other than the ease of producing feedback, the tone was virtually indistinguishable. Where were you running the trim?
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall SV20H Studio Vintage Head
> Marshall Origin 212 with Celestion Creamback 65’s
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional HP with Dimarzio Super Distortion
> 
> 1. amp unattenuated in 20 watt mode
> 2. amp with Bad Cat Unleash V2 with volume and trim at 9:00
> 3. amp with Carl’s Custom The Volume Box in the loop set at 3/4 volume
> 4. Marshall SC20C Studio Classic into same Origin 212 with volume on 3, all other knobs set the same as SV20H



I listened to the snippets of “Alright Now” from both amps , back and forth, and they sound quite similar, on this recording anyway.

There’s another video that compares the tone of these two Studios, (SC20, SV20), and in that video the result is the same. The overall tone is very similar. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFzEO54BqsE


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

lp1987x said:


> Interesting. I posted a video a few pages back and, other than the ease of producing feedback, the tone was virtually indistinguishable. Where were you running the trim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall SV20H Studio Vintage Head
> Marshall Origin 212 with Celestion Creamback 65’s
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional HP with Dimarzio Super Distortion
> 
> 1. amp unattenuated in 20 watt mode
> 2. amp with Bad Cat Unleash V2 with volume and trim at 9:00
> 3. amp with Carl’s Custom The Volume Box in the loop set at 3/4 volume
> 4. Marshall SC20C Studio Classic into same Origin 212 with volume on 3, all other knobs set the same as SV20H




Amazed at how similar the two amps sound but I see you weren't jumpering the two channels on the SV. I'd have to say 20w unattenuated was my favorite but others weren't far off. Just a bit more in dynamics and controlled feedback. 

Love the KISS "She" riff, that's one of my favorites of theirs to play...


----------



## lp1987x

scozz said:


> I listened to the snippets of “Alright Now” from both amps , back and forth, and they sound quite similar, on this recording anyway.
> 
> There’s another video that compares the tone of these two Studios, (SC20, SV20), and in that video the result is the same. The overall tone is very similar.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFzEO54BqsE




They are very similar. The SC has a bit more high end so I’ll typically roll the treble and presence back a bit on that amp.


----------



## lp1987x

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Amazed at how similar the two amps sound but I see you weren't jumpering the two channels on the SV. I'd have to say 20w unattenuated was my favorite but others weren't far off. Just a bit more in dynamics and controlled feedback.
> 
> Love the KISS "She" riff, that's one of my favorites of theirs to play...



I like the tone better without jumpering, though I do roll volume 2 up to taste as it still has an effect on the tone without jumpering.

Love those old KISS riffs with She being one of my favorites.


----------



## Sustainium

I agree with other opinions on the SV & SC sounding similar.
Am I not recognizing the “plexi” tone? I have not played through a vintage 4 hole amp for the record.


----------



## Georgiatec

lp1987x said:


> Interesting. I posted a video a few pages back and, other than the ease of producing feedback, the tone was virtually indistinguishable. Where were you running the trim?
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall SV20H Studio Vintage Head
> Marshall Origin 212 with Celestion Creamback 65’s
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional HP with Dimarzio Super Distortion
> 
> 1. amp unattenuated in 20 watt mode
> 2. amp with Bad Cat Unleash V2 with volume and trim at 9:00
> 3. amp with Carl’s Custom The Volume Box in the loop set at 3/4 volume
> 4. Marshall SC20C Studio Classic into same Origin 212 with volume on 3, all other knobs set the same as SV20H



I used it with my 2061x last time I used it. I think the input trim was around the half way mark. I had to basically set the amp to max treble to get any top end and then it was like playing with my amp behind a closed door.
The one I have is quite old though I bought it in 2013 to use as a re-amp for my 1 watt anniversary amps....now for this it works pretty well. It's when I'm using it as an attenuator that the tone goes.
The loop is very sensitive as well, I can only use battery powered pedals as any kind of mains supply makes the Unleash squeal like a stuck pig.


----------



## marshallmellowed

lp1987x said:


> Interesting. I posted a video a few pages back and, other than the ease of producing feedback, the tone was virtually indistinguishable. Where were you running the trim?
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall SV20H Studio Vintage Head
> Marshall Origin 212 with Celestion Creamback 65’s
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional HP with Dimarzio Super Distortion
> 
> 1. amp unattenuated in 20 watt mode
> 2. amp with Bad Cat Unleash V2 with volume and trim at 9:00
> 3. amp with Carl’s Custom The Volume Box in the loop set at 3/4 volume
> 4. Marshall SC20C Studio Classic into same Origin 212 with volume on 3, all other knobs set the same as SV20H



1 and 4 sounded best to my ears. 2 sounded darker, loss of highs, 3 sounded the same, but with less gain. My 2 cents.


----------



## ken361

lp1987x said:


> If you're running a lot of volume, there is not much room for boosting, even in the effects loop. You may try an EQ pedal and boost the mid frequencies. The best solution I've found is to use a Bad Cat Unleash, which is an attenuator/reamper that goes between the amp and the speaker. It has two footswitchable volume levels. Volume 2 is my main sound and Volume 1 is set with a slight boost. I plug straight in with no effects, Volume 1 on 6-7, Volume 2 on 2, not jumpered.


The Schaffer pedal works great as a boost or solo boost, you can have it off then click on and you get a nice volume jump! Fil the owner said Angus Young live he sets his guitar at 7 then on leads he cranks it till 10 but in the studio its different. If you don't know any history on the Schaffer wireless system check it out lots of bands from the 70's to 80's were using the tower including AC/DC EVH Ect. Years later it was discovered that the preamp was adding the sound Angus was missing when he wasnt using his wireless system. I was getting more sustain from my strat then a Keeley compressor I had playing today I'm still learning different ways to use it.
https://solodallas.com/
https://solodallas.com/the-schaffer-replica-history


----------



## lp1987x

ken361 said:


> The Schaffer pedal works great as a boost or solo boost, you can have it off then click on and you get a nice volume jump! Fil the owner said Angus Young live he sets his guitar at 7 then on leads he cranks it till 10 but in the studio its different. If you don't know any history on the Schaffer wireless system check it out lots of bands from the 70's to 80's were using the tower including AC/DC EVH Ect. Years later it was discovered that the preamp was adding the sound Angus was missing when he wasnt using his wireless system. I was getting more sustain from my strat then a Keeley compressor I had playing today I'm still learning different ways to use it.
> https://solodallas.com/
> https://solodallas.com/the-schaffer-replica-history



How hard are you running the amp? I've never seen a pedal in front of an amp, that's working hard and overdriving the tubes, that provides anything more than a gain boost.


----------



## lp1987x

Georgiatec said:


> I used it with my 2061x last time I used it. I think the input trim was around the half way mark. I had to basically set the amp to max treble to get any top end and then it was like playing with my amp behind a closed door.
> The one I have is quite old though I bought it in 2013 to use as a re-amp for my 1 watt anniversary amps....now for this it works pretty well. It's when I'm using it as an attenuator that the tone goes.
> The loop is very sensitive as well, I can only use battery powered pedals as any kind of mains supply makes the Unleash squeal like a stuck pig.



Setting the trim is key, as if it's too high, it seems to affect the tone, adding gain and some harshness. This is similar to setting the input gain on a mixer. John Thompson from Bad Cat has a YT video explaining how to set the trim. Even with my amps on 5 watt mode, the trim is never above 9:00.





Note: V2 of the Unleash adds the ability to set the impedence to match your cab/s and does away with the requirement for the Speakon connectors.


----------



## Georgiatec

lp1987x said:


> Setting the trim is key, as if it's too high, it seems to affect the tone, adding gain and some harshness. This is similar to setting the input gain on a mixer. John Thompson from Bad Cat has a YT video explaining how to set the trim. Even with my amps on 5 watt mode, the trim is never above 9:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: V2 of the Unleash adds the ability to set the impedence to match your cab/s and does away with the requirement for the Speakon connectors.




Yeah I had seen the first vid where he has the trim higher. I had mine around the same point using the indicator going on and off to balance the pick attack. I also tried the wet/dry set up, which worked okay.
I tried a '78 100 watt JMP 2203 with the trim way down as the amp was cooking, but still had pretty lifeless tone.
Maybe it's time to give it another chance. I still have but haven't used it in probably 3 years.


----------



## ken361

At 


lp1987x said:


> How hard are you running the amp? I've never seen a pedal in front of an amp, that's working hard and overdriving the tubes, that provides anything more than a gain boost.


At 7 on the treb side


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> At
> 
> At 7 on the treb side


looks like a new boost is coming out
https://www.instagram.com/p/B9E1vDw...syuIPFQv-3hVxJwOgNJHy-h4Lhs6e6Ige4EWkcdDySaBI


----------



## Jay76

I bought a Billy Corgan Strat and it's coming today, can't wait to try it through the SV!


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> I bought a Billy Corgan Strat and it's coming today, can't wait to try it through the SV!
> 
> View attachment 68119


I like using the neck pup on my strats it sounds great on the SV! lots of headroom there if you want it.


----------



## Jay76

ken361 said:


> I like using the neck pup on my strats it sounds great on the SV! lots of headroom there if you want it.


Ditto, love the high end clarity and snap you get on the low strings when using the neck pup.


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> Ditto, love the high end clarity and snap you get on the low strings when using the neck pup.


running my solodallas as a boost man those notes jump out like no other!


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> I like using the neck pup on my strats it sounds great on the SV! lots of headroom there if you want it.


Thats pretty much the only way I use my Strat, and it does sound great on the SV.


----------



## Jay76

pedecamp said:


> Thats pretty much the only way I use my Strat, and it does sound great on the SV.


I use this pup for the bridge pups in my SSS strats. Vintage bucker output but still very very much a single coil. https://www.cdguitars.co.uk/id-evolution-strat-bridge-pickup-2192-p.asp


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jay76 said:


> I use this pup for the bridge pups in my SSS strats. Vintage bucker output but still very very much a single coil. https://www.cdguitars.co.uk/id-evolution-strat-bridge-pickup-2192-p.asp


Where can I get them in the US? Ive had no luck with bridge pickups, currently have a SD Lil 59, not so great.

Just looked them up, $110 from GB, pricey for a single pickup I dont know Id like or not. I didnt see any used here in the US but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jay76

pedecamp said:


> Where can I get them in the US? Ive had no luck with bridge pickups, currently have a SD Lil 59, not so great.
> 
> Just looked them up, $110 from GB, pricey for a single pickup I dont know Id like or not. I didnt see any used here in the US but thanks for the suggestion.


Its definitely worth contacting Paul at Radioshop pickups, he may well ship to the US. I'm sure he can send you some clips too. They use a unique method of minimal wax potting which give increased dynamics (it's not marketing ploy). Check out Chris Buck on youtube - he uses their pickups and is mainly a fingerstyle player.

I used to have Bareknuckles in my strats.. they have all since been sold and replaced with Radioshop's.


----------



## ken361

Lot of people like Dimarzio Area pickups


----------



## ken361

20watts


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> 20watts


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> 20watts



Sounds great Ken


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great Ken


Thanks bro im digging it


----------



## BrokenAlleys

So, about that tone you hear in your head. When I heard about this new series I was intrigued. Tried an firstly Origin because of the low price. It was a tad to nice for me. But sounded pretty good with OD's like Soul food bass.


Then I scoured YouTube for SV/SC videos. Quickly realized that SV seemed just what I looked for. It sounded particularly good in a video in which a guy uses a Les Paul.

After weeks of that I found this thread and I've been reading it for over a month. Every single post. From the anticipation through master volume concerns to the joy of owning one.

Two days ago the amp arrived. I was a bit nervous testing it. Just looked at it for a while. Tuned up. Connected my Gibson SG by the jumper method. Played the intro chord to Shoot To Thrill.

And that was that. No need for overdrives really. The sound that hit me was pretty much what I've heard inside myself.

I ended up playing for 1,5 hrs without really noticing it. Put in a Greenback yesterday. Still breaking it in. I'm so happy I sold gear to aquire this. An amp I know I will keep and love.

Thank you all for all your insights. It's been a pleasure reading.

I've chosen to do the JHS little black box thing and it works out real good imo. I'll be letting really sweat this summer though when I jam with my brothers in a house.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Had a chance to play around with a Y cable over the weekend... If you think jumpering bright low input to normal high and plugging into bright high is a great tone, try plugging a Y cable into bright and normal high inputs _and _jumpering the two low inputs. Really adds some hair to your tone! Outstanding tone, almost like adding a boost pedal.




I've bought a Y-cable. But I've only had the amp for two days. Let's call the first two inputs 1 and 2 and the ones below 3 and 4. How would I go about connecting like you described? My fav sound so far is guitar cable into 1 and Y-cable into the other three.


----------



## tce63

BrokenAlleys said:


> So, about that tone you hear in your head. When I heard about this new series I was intrigued. Tried an firstly Origin because of the low price. It was a tad to nice for me. But sounded pretty good with OD's like Soul food bass.
> 
> 
> Then I scoured YouTube for SV/SC videos. Quickly realized that SV seemed just what I looked for. It sounded particularly good in a video in which a guy uses a Les Paul.
> 
> After weeks of that I found this thread and I've been reading it for over a month. Every single post. From the anticipation through master volume concerns to the joy of owning one.
> 
> Two days ago the amp arrived. I was a bit nervous testing it. Just looked at it for a while. Tuned up. Connected my Gibson SG by the jumper method. Played the intro chord to Shoot To Thrill.
> 
> And that was that. No need for overdrives really. The sound that hit me was pretty much what I've heard inside myself.
> 
> I ended up playing for 1,5 hrs without really noticing it. Put in a Greenback yesterday. Still breaking it in. I'm so happy I sold gear to aquire this. An amp I know I will keep and love.
> 
> Thank you all for all your insights. It's been a pleasure reading.
> 
> I've chosen to do the JHS little black box thing and it works out real good imo. I'll be letting really sweat this summer though when I jam with my brothers in a house.



HNAD, Congrats, I love my SV20H, it is a beast.

Cheers  and  to the forum


----------



## gadgetfreak

All y’all owners check this out. Sounds amazing and saves your ears and marriage for when needed.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

tce63 said:


> HNAD, Congrats, I love my SV20H, it is a beast.
> 
> Cheers  and  to the forum




Thanks. Will the person I asked a question be notified? If someone else knows what he means feel free to enlighten me 

Also, why won't a link to an image upload here?


----------



## solarburn

gadgetfreak said:


> All y’all owners check this out. Sounds amazing and saves your ears and marriage for when needed.




I've checked out a bunch of his amps and amp mods on his site. I like what he does. Heard some killa sounds.


----------



## kustombob

Most of the time I love all the sound clips here but that KRUSE clip to my ears sucked. Way to much treble for me.


----------



## scozz

kustombob said:


> Most of the time I love all the sound clips here but that KRUSE clip to my ears sucked. Way to much treble for me.


I'm with Bob on this. And aesthetically,....well I'm not gonna comment on that.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

BrokenAlleys said:


> I've bought a Y-cable. But I've only had the amp for two days. Let's call the first two inputs 1 and 2 and the ones below 3 and 4. How would I go about connecting like you described? My fav sound so far is guitar cable into 1 and Y-cable into the other three.


Typically most folks plug into bright channel high input (on the head version, top left of the four, or "1" as you would call it) and run a patch cable from bright channel low input ("3") to normal channel high input ("4"). I've tinkered with taking a Y and plugging into both high inputs ("1" & "2"), which does create a distinct sound all its own. I've also briefly tried putting a Y cable on both high inputs AND a 2nd Y cable on both low inputs, running both to an A/B pedal to see how this could work (trying to achieve a rhythm/lead tone switch). It does work but there's a pretty big volume difference so it probably isn't practical. I'm also going to try plugging a Y cable into the low and high inputs of the Bright channel and a Y cable into both Normal channel inputs and try an A/B switch here...


----------



## G the wildman

lp1987x said:


> Setting the trim is key, as if it's too high, it seems to affect the tone, adding gain and some harshness. This is similar to setting the input gain on a mixer. John Thompson from Bad Cat has a YT video explaining how to set the trim. Even with my amps on 5 watt mode, the trim is never above 9:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: V2 of the Unleash adds the ability to set the impedence to match your cab/s and does away with the requirement for the Speakon connectors.


----------



## G the wildman

lp1987x said:


> Setting the trim is key, as if it's too high, it seems to affect the tone, adding gain and some harshness. This is similar to setting the input gain on a mixer. John Thompson from Bad Cat has a YT video explaining how to set the trim. Even with my amps on 5 watt mode, the trim is never above 9:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: V2 of the Unleash adds the ability to set the impedence to match your cab/s and does away with the requirement for the Speakon connectors.



Those bad cats are entitled to play the guitar at that price!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

After becoming tired of hearing my wife complain about loud noise coming out of the music room I decided to order the Weber Minimass 50 to use with my SV. I don’t like attenuators but for home use with no band I thought I’d give it a shot. Thanks @scozz and @tce63 for taking the time to answer my questions. Great forum and great members!


----------



## solarburn

Shane Stevenson said:


> After becoming tired of hearing my wife complain about loud noise coming out of the music room I decided to order the Weber Minimass 50 to use with my SV. I don’t like attenuators but for home use with no band I thought I’d give it a shot. Thanks @scozz and @tce63 for taking the time to answer my questions. Great forum and great members!



It's a good choice. Help your ears.

I've got big Fucking amps that thunder. I live where I can unleash them whenever. Your ears need to be managed for the long run. I'm not some player that tells you too as if you'd listen. I unleash my amps fuck what others think. I need my ballz rattling and my face bitch slapped to get off. Loud and proud.

Protect your ears. When they go so does any ability to share tone.


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> After becoming tired of hearing my wife complain about loud noise coming out of the music room I decided to order the Weber Minimass 50 to use with my SV. I don’t like attenuators but for home use with no band I thought I’d give it a shot. Thanks @scozz and @tce63 for taking the time to answer my questions. Great forum and great members!


You’re gonna think,.....’why didn’t I get this sooner’! It really is a great product at a great price. Don’t forget to give us your thoughts on it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's a good choice. Help your ears.
> 
> I've got big Fucking amps that thunder. I live where I can unleash them whenever. Your ears need to be managed for the long run. I'm not some player that tells you too as if you'd listen. I unleash my amps fuck what others think. I need my ballz rattling and my face bitch slapped to get off. Loud and proud.
> 
> Protect your ears. When they go so does any ability to share tone.


Do you use ear plugs Solar? I bought a pack from Sweetwater but they’re still in the package.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Shane Stevenson said:


> After becoming tired of hearing my wife complain about loud noise coming out of the music room I decided to order the Weber Minimass 50 to use with my SV. I don’t like attenuators but for home use with no band I thought I’d give it a shot. Thanks @scozz and @tce63 for taking the time to answer my questions. Great forum and great members!


You'll love it. I use the 3dB treble boost on mine, really gives me a great tone!


----------



## ken361

Yeah but I like it loud look at my face  haha


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> You’re gonna think,.....’why didn’t I get this sooner’! It really is a great product at a great price. Don’t forget to give us your thoughts on it.


Weber should take care of scozz’s attenuator needs for free with all the gear they sell from his recommendations imho.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

ken361 said:


> Yeah but I like it loud look at my face  haha


Hey- that's MY face!


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Weber should take care of scozz’s attenuator needs for free with all the gear they sell from his recommendations imho.


Right?! Hahahaha, I'm all over this forum praising the Weber Minimass!

I guess I've been doing it because it's such a great attenuator at a great price. Also, since I've been using it, I've been able to dime the MV on my SC20 if I want, and get those el34s really cooking!

Oh man, here I go again, I'll shut up now. 

*WAIT*,...let me show you one of my settings!


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> Yeah but I like it loud look at my face  haha




Ken, you're aging well!!!
BP


----------



## ken361

Alice in Chains


----------



## BanditPanda

scozz said:


> Right?! Hahahaha, I'm all over this forum praising the Weber Minimass!
> 
> I guess I've been doing it because it's such a great attenuator at a great price. Also, since I've been using it, I've been able to dime the MV on my SC20 if I want, and get those el34s really cooking!
> 
> Oh man, here I go again, I'll shut up now.
> 
> *WAIT*,...let me show you one of my settings!




OK Scozz enuff of the Bravo Sierra. How about a clip ! ??
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> Alice in Chains





Did you post your review yet of the SoloDallas pedal?
BP


----------



## ken361

BanditPanda said:


> Did you post your review yet of the SoloDallas pedal?
> BP


No i haven't but im liking it! also like the TC spark for cleaner stuff on the neck pickup for my strats. The Solodallas keeps it fat and dynamic sounding!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Do you use ear plugs Solar? I bought a pack from Sweetwater but they’re still in the package.



Hell no. Literally since getting the SC I haven't uncorked my big amps. It's kept me from having to flap my pants...which I did on a regular basis.

if I was smart? I would use them. When I was gigging my other guitarist used them. I just love to hear and feel loud. Bad combo for ears.


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> No i haven't but im liking it! also like the TC spark for cleaner stuff on the neck pickup for my strats. The Solodallas keeps it fat and dynamic sounding!




How 'bout giving us a lit o bit o AC/DC thru the SV with the SD pedal?
Which guitar will get you closest to an SG?
BP


----------



## ken361

BanditPanda said:


> How 'bout giving us a lit o bit o AC/DC thru the SV with the SD pedal?
> Which guitar will get you closest to an SG?
> BP


I did a little while back I still want a better audio device. Working Out now then off to my GF


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hell no. Literally since getting the SC I haven't uncorked my big amps. It's kept me from having to flap my pants...which I did on a regular basis.
> 
> if I was smart? I would use them. When I was gigging my other guitarist used them. I just love to hear and feel loud. Bad combo for ears.


I don't know how old you are Solar, I'm 63, and have been playing guitar since I was 13. In the 70s I played in a very loud band and I jammed with many other loud bands many times, I use to own a very expensive 200 watt stereo system all thru the 80s, with 4 very big, very loud Infinity 3- way Loudspeakers, (back then 3-way meant woofer, midrange, and tweeter), I played my Classic rock music very loud.

So now I'm 63 and have hearing loss in both ears, along with tinnitus in both ears, I am constantly saying 'what' to everyone I talk to. When my wife and I go out to dinner with friends and family, I am out of the conversation most of the time because I can't make out what they are saying.

I'm saying all this to anyone who'll listen, mostly to my friends here that are young, or younger than me, and still have all of their hearing. Be very careful, this kind of thing creeps on a person, it's not a very gradual thing.


(I'm sure there are plenty of guys here that are in the same boat as I am,...maybe you @solarburnDSL50!!)


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I don't know how old you are Solar, I'm 63, and have been playing guitar since I was 13. In the 70s I played in a very loud band and I jammed with many other loud bands many times, I use to own a very expensive 200 watt stereo system all thru the 80s, with 4 very big, very loud Infinity 3- way Loudspeakers, (back then 3-way meant woofer, midrange, and tweeter), I played my Classic rock music very loud.
> 
> So now I'm 63 and have hearing loss in both ears, along with tinnitus in both ears, I am constantly saying 'what' to everyone I talk to. When my wife and I go out to dinner with friends and family, I am out of the conversation most of the time because I can't make out what they are saying.
> 
> I'm saying all this to anyone who'll listen, mostly to my friends here that are young, or younger than me, and still have all of their hearing. Be very careful, this kind of thing creeps on a person, it's not a very gradual thing.
> 
> 
> (I'm sure there are plenty of guys here that are in the same boat as I am,...maybe you @solarburnDSL50!!)



saying what to everyone? Yep.

I'm 55


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> So now I'm 63 and have hearing loss in both ears, along with tinnitus in both ears, I am constantly saying 'what' to everyone I talk to. When my wife and I go out to dinner with friends and family, I am out of the conversation most of the time because I can't make out what they are saying.



@scozz i am soon 57 and have the same problems that you have, ringing in the ears 24/7-365 for the last 10 years at least


----------



## solarburn

I don't have tinnitus but for sure I say what to my co-workers family etc.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> @scozz i am soon 57 and have the same problems that you have, ringing in the ears 24/7-365 for the last 10 years at least



Still going to try your settings on our pedal. Been so busy I'm just now getting to play. I'll let you know when i do.


----------



## solarburn

Just realized we're in the SV thread.lol


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just realized we're in the SV thread.lol


That's okay they are interchangeable LOL!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> That's okay they are interchangeable LOL!



No doubt!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Right?! Hahahaha, I'm all over this forum praising the Weber Minimass!
> 
> I guess I've been doing it because it's such a great attenuator at a great price. Also, since I've been using it, I've been able to dime the MV on my SC20 if I want, and get those el34s really cooking!
> 
> Oh man, here I go again, I'll shut up now.
> 
> *WAIT*,...let me show you one of my settings!


 Ha Ha, my amp, attenuator, cab and speaker all mirror your gear!


----------



## Sustainium

ken361 said:


> Alice in Chains



Thick heavy tone, sounds great!


----------



## ken361

I been thinking about a head and cab SV and a SC when I play through that mini combo its pretty full and loud! I'm sure I'll dig it having a closed back cab The Stratocaster neck boosted with TC spark is pretty amazing! If say having a 212 then going back to a combo I probably wouldn't like as much but the ears would adjust. The semi open back distributes the sound really good without getting too bassy. I want something I can take out on the weekends to jam at GF place. Who knows will see


----------



## ken361

Ahhh Fireball whisky


----------



## ken361

Sustainium said:


> Thick heavy tone, sounds great!


Thanks Dimbag


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> @scozz i am soon 57 and have the same problems that you have, ringing in the ears 24/7-365 for the last 10 years at least


Sounds like we’re in the same boat TC,...an ocean apart but the same boat....


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Ha Ha, my amp, attenuator, cab and speaker all mirror your gear!


Well let’s see if we’ve got some guitars in common. Here’s mine....

1) 1982 LP Custom, bought new
2) 2006 LP Studio PP, bought new
3) 2015 mim Strat bought used
4) 2019 Harley Benton Tele bought new
5) 1974 Guild D35 Dreadnaught bought new

(Thats it.... Recently sold a 2000 Epiphone LP 56 Gold Top and a 2004 Gibson SG Standard)

Anything the same or similar to your guitars?


----------



## Sustainium

2001 LP Studio Blk, bought new.
We have that in common.


----------



## solarburn

My SC laughs at your mini poopa! I hear nothing. Shame. I love plexi. So do my ballz. Somebody grow some...one of you better throw down. For fun.

I just hate to think your amp sux...


----------



## solarburn

Except Ken. He puts out.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Except Ken. He puts out.


Gaz does too man,....you selling him short!!


----------



## ken361

Lol you guys been busy tonight


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Gaz does too man,....you selling him short!!



Yah but he has the same amp. I mean shown the SV.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Gaz does too man,....you selling him short!!





solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yah but he has the same amp. I mean shown the SV.



Would it help if I did a clip with the SC, but put a picture of the SV?


----------



## solarburn

Sustainium said:


> 2001 LP Studio Blk, bought new.
> We have that in common.





Gaz Baker said:


> Would it help if I did a clip with the SC, but put a picture of the SV?



No. Make them drool for an SC.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Nothing to see here. scroll on.....


----------



## marco_giampa23

Michael Roe said:


> Pics, Gut shots, audio clips...……………..


HELP ME!

So I have ordered one of the new snakesin sv20h and the mathing sv212 for $1650usd, i have $165 deposit on it.

I had previously messaged someone with a marshall AFD100 months ago, and he has messaged me back asking if i would give him $1310usd for it. This sounds like an amazing deal to me.
But i will be losing my deposit and will have to pay shipping, it will come out to the same price as the sv20h if i buy the AFD100 (factoring in shipping and the 165 deposit im losing)

So is it worth me going for the AFD? I wont have a cab but that doesnt really bother me for now.

Buying the AFD
Pros: Rare limited amp not made anymore
great deal
one of my dream amps
its a 100w head, and has more features, probably sounds better
i could purchase the sv20h later (not in snakeskin though)

Cons: I lose 165 bucks
my music store might be a little pissed at me for not following through
i wont have a cab for a little while
my family will hate me as i have already committed to buying the sv20h

Buying the Sv20h
Pros: I dont need to bother getting the amp shipped or deal with secondhand buyers
its a rare snakeskin 

Cons:
I miss out on a rare amp at a good price and it will haunt me forever

please give me your ideas, i dont have much money either as im a student so buying another amp at this price wont really happen until i have a proper job which will be 5ish years


----------



## Shane Stevenson

marco_giampa23 said:


> HELP ME!
> 
> So I have ordered one of the new snakesin sv20h and the mathing sv212 for $1650usd, i have $165 deposit on it.
> 
> I had previously messaged someone with a marshall AFD100 months ago, and he has messaged me back asking if i would give him $1310usd for it. This sounds like an amazing deal to me.
> But i will be losing my deposit and will have to pay shipping, it will come out to the same price as the sv20h if i buy the AFD100 (factoring in shipping and the 165 deposit im losing)
> 
> So is it worth me going for the AFD? I wont have a cab but that doesnt really bother me for now.
> 
> Buying the AFD
> Pros: Rare limited amp not made anymore
> great deal
> one of my dream amps
> its a 100w head, and has more features, probably sounds better
> i could purchase the sv20h later (not in snakeskin though)
> 
> Cons: I lose 165 bucks
> my music store might be a little pissed at me for not following through
> i wont have a cab for a little while
> my family will hate me as i have already committed to buying the sv20h
> 
> Buying the Sv20h
> Pros: I dont need to bother getting the amp shipped or deal with secondhand buyers
> its a rare snakeskin
> 
> Cons:
> I miss out on a rare amp at a good price and it will haunt me forever
> 
> please give me your ideas, i dont have much money either as im a student so buying another amp at this price wont really happen until i have a proper job which will be 5ish years


Do you need 100 watts? I’m not playing stadiums so I have no use for a 100 watter. 100 watt amp heads are the only reason I stayed away from Marshall until recent. In my world it’s venues from 50-400 people in attendance. My SV20h and SV212 is the perfect size. It will most likely handle everything you want to do, even really close to Slash’s tones minus his touch.

I’m sure the AFD is a superb amp but try not to get caught up in emulating somebody else’s tone. I remember chasing SRV’s tone in the early 90’s for a little blues trio I was in. I finally gave up and settled with my own sound. I ended up happy. Now I’m extremely happy with the SV20. Good luck!


----------



## Sustainium

Some people need to experience 100w for themselves. If op is one of those people 20w will not cure the itch. Don’t always regret not owning big iron if you really want it, it can always be sold or kept and get the studio later. Snakeskin is neither here nor there imho.


----------



## Tiboy

Stay with the SV. Rarely does a dream anything live up to the expectation in my experience. I’m guessing that 100W is more than anyone needs or can use today. I bought a dream 100W amp years ago. Sold it because while the amp was wonderful, it was not the dream and it was just way too loud. Lastly, ask yourself why the price is so great if it’s an a rare amp. Really lastly this time, a dream amp without a cab would just taunt me every day.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> HELP ME!
> 
> So I have ordered one of the new snakesin sv20h and the mathing sv212 for $1650usd, i have $165 deposit on it.
> 
> I had previously messaged someone with a marshall AFD100 months ago, and he has messaged me back asking if i would give him $1310usd for it. This sounds like an amazing deal to me.
> But i will be losing my deposit and will have to pay shipping, it will come out to the same price as the sv20h if i buy the AFD100 (factoring in shipping and the 165 deposit im losing)
> 
> So is it worth me going for the AFD? I wont have a cab but that doesnt really bother me for now.
> 
> Buying the AFD
> Pros: Rare limited amp not made anymore
> great deal
> one of my dream amps
> its a 100w head, and has more features, probably sounds better
> i could purchase the sv20h later (not in snakeskin though)
> 
> Cons: I lose 165 bucks
> my music store might be a little pissed at me for not following through
> i wont have a cab for a little while
> my family will hate me as i have already committed to buying the sv20h
> 
> Buying the Sv20h
> Pros: I dont need to bother getting the amp shipped or deal with secondhand buyers
> its a rare snakeskin
> 
> Cons:
> I miss out on a rare amp at a good price and it will haunt me forever
> 
> please give me your ideas, i dont have much money either as im a student so buying another amp at this price wont really happen until i have a proper job which will be 5ish years


OK, if I read between the lines here, you've already convinced yourself you want the AFD, so just get it already. It's a good enough deal, assuming it's in good working condition, that you could sell it after the honeymoon and probably make enough on it to cover your deposit loss. By the time you come back around to the SV, there'll be more deals on used ones (sans the snakeskin). I personally don't like snakes.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> OK, if I read between the lines here, you've already convinced yourself you want the AFD, so just get it already. It's a good enough deal, assuming it's in good working condition, that you could sell it after the honeymoon and probably make enough on it to cover your deposit loss. By the time you come back around to the SV, there'll be more deals on used ones (sans the snakeskin). I personally don't like snakes.


agreed, shipping is not going to cost alot and even factoring in the deposit im paying less than 2 grand usd, its also more practical for me as it has the built in attenuator so ic an go down to .1% of a watt, and i can also go to 100 watts if i need, also has a self biasing feature which is cool


----------



## marco_giampa23

Shane Stevenson said:


> Do you need 100 watts? I’m not playing stadiums so I have no use for a 100 watter. 100 watt amp heads are the only reason I stayed away from Marshall until recent. In my world it’s venues from 50-400 people in attendance. My SV20h and SV212 is the perfect size. It will most likely handle everything you want to do, even really close to Slash’s tones minus his touch.
> 
> I’m sure the AFD is a superb amp but try not to get caught up in emulating somebody else’s tone. I remember chasing SRV’s tone in the early 90’s for a little blues trio I was in. I finally gave up and settled with my own sound. I ended up happy. Now I’m extremely happy with the SV20. Good luck!


Well the AFD has a built in attenuator with a knob on the front panel so you can go all the way down to 0.1% of a watt, so its a good volume for anywhere, Im also loving the self biasing feature so to swap tubes i dont need to re-bias, its also more versatile for me as it has the 2 modes, the modded super lead and the #34 modded jcm800, after i purchased the sv20 i thought, damn, now a need a jubilee, but the AFD pretty much does the hot rodded JCM800 and the hot rodded plexi (that could be turned down)
I just think for a very similar price i can get a good deal on a limited 100 watt head with great features and a unique sound

jusst got a shipping quote, might go talk to my music store about whether they could possibly drop the deposit


----------



## marco_giampa23

Tiboy said:


> Stay with the SV. Rarely does a dream anything live up to the expectation in my experience. I’m guessing that 100W is more than anyone needs or can use today. I bought a dream 100W amp years ago. Sold it because while the amp was wonderful, it was not the dream and it was just way too loud. Lastly, ask yourself why the price is so great if it’s an a rare amp. Really lastly this time, a dream amp without a cab would just taunt me every day.


Yeah i havnt looked at cabs yet but i will have some extra money cab, just not sure which cab, would like to make sure i secure the afd and know that ive got it rather than save up for a cab and the seller possibly pulls out or sell it for more (list price is 1621, im paying 1300 exluding shipping)


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Just out of curiousoty I checked prices on used AFD100s. Looks like some folks are asking around the $3,000 range. If I’m reading correctly and your saying that the seller is asking $1,300 then either you have found the deal of the year or the amp possibly has issues. Ask all the right questions and get plenty of advise from the folks on this forum. These guys know their business.


----------



## trovador

It just dawned on me that it's been about a year since I got my SV20. Still loving what it does . How about others? Still loving or have you moved on to something else?


----------



## tce63

trovador said:


> It just dawned on me that it's been about a year since I got my SV20. Still loving what it does . How about others? Still loving or have you moved on to something else?



My is only 10 months old, Still loves it, It´s a fantastic amp


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> OK, if I read between the lines here, you've already convinced yourself you want the AFD, so just get it already. It's a good enough deal, assuming it's in good working condition, that you could sell it after the honeymoon and probably make enough on it to cover your deposit loss. By the time you come back around to the SV, there'll be more deals on used ones (sans the snakeskin). I personally don't like snakes.


You guys have any tips on keeping my cash safe? Buyer wants the full amount transferrred before he ships it, im abit wary as I dont want to send my hard earned money over and never recieve the amp


----------



## ken361

just over a year!


----------



## BanditPanda

marco_giampa23 said:


> You guys have any tips on keeping my cash safe? Buyer wants the full amount transferrred before he ships it, im abit wary as I dont want to send my hard earned money over and never recieve the amp




Buy using PayPal. If it's on e bay or Reverb.com you are protected by them..
BP


----------



## scozz

marco_giampa23 said:


> You guys have any tips on keeping my cash safe? Buyer wants the full amount transferrred before he ships it, im abit wary as I dont want to send my hard earned money over and never recieve the amp


Do you have any protection,... like paypal, or the like...or is this a completely private sale? If it's a private sale I'd be concerned to say the least.


----------



## scozz

What BP said!!


----------



## marco_giampa23

It


BanditPanda said:


> Buy using PayPal. If it's on e bay or Reverb.com you are protected by them..
> BP


Its through facebook marketplace so its private, im just concerned about paypal fees especially if its 1600 bucks


----------



## BanditPanda

So you have no consumer protection thru Facebook Market place?
I would stop right there.
We don't pay any fees for using PayPal.
They may bump an exchange rate in their favor but that's all I'm aware of.
Ask the seller if you can pay using PayPal.
BP


----------



## paul-e-mann

marco_giampa23 said:


> It
> 
> Its through facebook marketplace so its private, im just concerned about paypal fees especially if its 1600 bucks


You'd be crazy to pay any other way than Paypal so you are protected.


----------



## marco_giampa23

BanditPanda said:


> So you have no consumer protection thru Facebook Market place?
> I would stop right there.
> We don't pay any fees for using PayPal.
> They may bump an exchange rate in their favor but that's all I'm aware of.
> Ask the seller if you can pay using PayPal.
> BP


So there a no transfer fees with paypal?


----------



## BanditPanda

marco_giampa23 said:


> So there a no transfer fees with paypal?



Not that I'm aware of. Google them and read up on their policies.
BP


----------



## Michael Roe

marco_giampa23 said:


> So there a no transfer fees with paypal?


There are fees for using Paypal. The seller will get about 3-4% less than the total amount you pay him.


----------



## marco_giampa23

BanditPanda said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Google them and read up on their policies.
> BP


ive got pretty bad wifi at the moment so ill try google it when possible, always thought they took 3 percent or something


----------



## BanditPanda

marco_giampa23 said:


> ive got pretty bad wifi at the moment so ill try google it when possible, always thought they took 3 percent or something



That come outta the sellers pocket not yours. That;s why you ask the seller if he accepts PayPal.
BP


----------



## marco_giampa23

Michael Roe said:


> There are fees for using Paypal. The seller will get about 3-4% less than the total amount you pay him.


I looked it up, if i dont transfer from a credit card and from my savings account you can transfer for free to "friends"


----------



## marco_giampa23

BanditPanda said:


> That come outta the sellers pocket not yours. That;s why you ask the seller if he accepts PayPal.
> BP


(From the paypal AU website)
Within Australia
It’s free to send Australian dollars to friends in Australia when you use your PayPal balance or linked bank account. There’s just a 2.6% + $0.30 fee on any portion funded by your credit or debit card.

does that mean its free?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you can use the gift feature, but, if something goes south, you are not protected...


----------



## Michael Roe

marco_giampa23 said:


> I looked it up, if i dont transfer from a credit card and from my savings account you can transfer for free to "friends"


You are right, I forgot about the "Friends" transaction. You can do it that way but you will not having any kind of protection. I personally would never send that much $$$$ to a stranger on facebook and have it shipped.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> You guys have any tips on keeping my cash safe? Buyer wants the full amount transferrred before he ships it, im abit wary as I dont want to send my hard earned money over and never recieve the amp


Unless you can see and play through the amp, before buying it, I'd pass. I doubt the seller is going to want to take the hit on Paypal or Paypal and Ebay/Reverb fees. So, seeing it, _and_ hearing it, before buying, is your only safe option. Else, I'd pass, if it were me. The amp seems too cheap, so there's also that.


----------



## tce63

.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Unless you can see and play through the amp, before buying it, I'd pass. I doubt the seller is going to want to take the hit on Paypal or Paypal and Ebay/Reverb fees. So, seeing it, _and_ hearing it, before buying, is your only safe option. Else, I'd pass, if it were me. The amp seems too cheap, so there's also that.


well it doesnt have any papers or footswitch which is why its cheaper, i would probably be comfortable paying the fees myself if he doesnt want to, its like 40 usd ir something. It would be bank transfer otherwise which is abit sketchy


----------



## marco_giampa23

Michael Roe said:


> You are right, I forgot about the "Friends" transaction. You can do it that way but you will not having any kind of protection. I personally would never send that much $$$$ to a stranger on facebook and have it shipped.


even 50 bucks for peace of mind doesnt seem bad to me


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> well it doesnt have any papers or footswitch which is why its cheaper, i would probably be comfortable paying the fees myself if he doesnt want to, its like 40 usd ir something. It would be bank transfer otherwise which is abit sketchy


Before doing anything, I'd contact Paypal customer support and tell them what you're contemplating. Ask them what you would need to do, in order to insure buyer protection. You've got to do it their way, if you want to be sure. Then, if the guy gets cold feet, due to using Paypal, it's probably because he's not being straight.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

trovador said:


> It just dawned on me that it's been about a year since I got my SV20. Still loving what it does . How about others? Still loving or have you moved on to something else?


Still love mine. I really love my rig playing the SV20H through my 1965A 4x10 and 1966B 2x12. I can pretty much nail Angus' lead tone without any pedals. One of the best amps I've ever owned.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Before doing anything, I'd contact Paypal customer support and tell them what you're contemplating. Ask them what you would need to do, in order to insure buyer protection. You've got to do it their way, if you want to be sure. Then, if the guy gets cold feet, due to using Paypal, it's probably because he's not being straight.


agreed, if I agree to pay for the fees and he doesnt want to follow through, then its abit shady, Ill find out the exact fees and ask if he will cover them, ill let you guys know how it goes tonight


----------



## paul-e-mann

marco_giampa23 said:


> agreed, if I agree to pay for the fees and he doesnt want to follow through, then its abit shady, Ill find out the exact fees and ask if he will cover them, ill let you guys know how it goes tonight


Tell him youll pay 3 percent more to use paypal if you gotta.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Before doing anything, I'd contact Paypal customer support and tell them what you're contemplating. Ask them what you would need to do, in order to insure buyer protection. You've got to do it their way, if you want to be sure. Then, if the guy gets cold feet, due to using Paypal, it's probably because he's not being straight.


He has agreed to use paypal if I pay the fee, I understand this as he did not plan on shipping it in the first place. I dont mind paying the extra percentage ontop, especially as its my dream amp and i wont be buying another one for a while im going to make sure i do it right, its just been serviced aswell, might get things happening tonight


----------



## scozz

marco_giampa23 said:


> He has agreed to use paypal if I pay the fee, I understand this as he did not plan on shipping it in the first place. I dont mind paying the extra percentage ontop, especially as its my dream amp and i wont be buying another one for a while im going to make sure i do it right, its just been serviced aswell, might get things happening tonight


Did he show you the completed service form? Also, is he offers return policy? I don’t mean to nit-pick, I know you’re salivating to get this amp, but the last thing you want is to buy a problem and not be able to return.


----------



## marco_giampa23

Im going to ask him to send me a digital copy of the receipt now and maybe a hard copy of the service receipt with the shipping, i have told him to tell me if there are any cosmetic nicks in the tolex or if anything is not stock etc, because if its not as described there will be problems so tell me now and save the hassle later


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> Im going to ask him to send me a digital copy of the receipt now and maybe a hard copy of the service receipt with the shipping, i have told him to tell me if there are any cosmetic nicks in the tolex or if anything is not stock etc, because if its not as described there will be problems so tell me now and save the hassle later


Sounds like you're getting it sorted out. I'd ask for plenty of photos, if it were me. One guy's "small nick", is another guy's tear (been there). Good luck!


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like you're getting it sorted out. I'd ask for plenty of photos, if it were me. One guy's "small nick", is another guy's tear (been there). Good luck!


Will 100% ask for photos of every inch, including info tube brands and such


----------



## marco_giampa23

pedecamp said:


> You'd be crazy to pay any other way than Paypal so you are protected.


Anyone heard of any downsides to paypal? Ive read that if its counterfeit (which I doubt it is) then you get a third party to authenticate it for paypal, or if it isnt described they can find out a way to atleast get some money your way. 
I have also heard though that if the item for example isnt sent if i dispute it and it goes in my favor, but he has already taken the money, theni cant get anything back?

Will definitely ask for tracking and a signature on shipping though


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like you're getting it sorted out. I'd ask for plenty of photos, if it were me. One guy's "small nick", is another guy's tear (been there). Good luck!


Anyway here are some pics, will definitely get some more photos soon though


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’d rather see more dings and scuffs...just trying to figure out why the price is so low. Maybe it’s the mods. 

The amp looks good though.


----------



## scozz

How about asking for a couple of gut shots from the seller? If you post the pics here the experts can advise on what’s going on in there.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> I looked it up, if i dont transfer from a credit card and from my savings account you can transfer for free to "friends"


You do not want to use this method for a purchase (Paypal Gift). It's for sending money to friends and family. You need to do it as a purchase for goods or services. You'll just have to give him enough extra to cover the seller fees.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’d rather see more dings and scuffs...just trying to figure out why the price is so low. Maybe it’s the mods.
> 
> The amp looks good though.


I don't believe the amp has any mods, didn't see any mention of it. The built in attenuator (EPA) is stock, same circuit as the YJM100.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marco_giampa23 said:


> Anyone heard of any downsides to paypal? Ive read that if its counterfeit (which I doubt it is) then you get a third party to authenticate it for paypal, or if it isnt described they can find out a way to atleast get some money your way.
> I have also heard though that if the item for example isnt sent if i dispute it and it goes in my favor, but he has already taken the money, theni cant get anything back?
> 
> Will definitely ask for tracking and a signature on shipping though


There are no downsides to PayPal, theyve been around a long time and rightfully charge a small fee to use them. Call them if you have any questions about their policies thats your best bet.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> You do not want to use this method for a purchase (Paypal Gift). It's for sending money to friends and family. You need to do it as a purchase for goods or services. You'll just have to give him enough extra to cover the seller fees.


yeah figured that one out, thanks!


----------



## ken361

SV head and cab those 212 but has greenbacks 1500 market place facebook guy says he is more of a fender guy good price though


----------



## ken361

Wolfe City, TX


----------



## marco_giampa23

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’d rather see more dings and scuffs...just trying to figure out why the price is so low. Maybe it’s the mods.
> 
> The amp looks good though.


Yeah he had it listed at 1900usd, now its dropped to 1550usd but he asked if i wanted to do the 1250. Also doesnt have the papers and footswitch but that doesnt bother me. Seller hasnt replied to me so ill see if he will send any pictures, im sure its fine as its originally supposed to be local pickup so doubt he would try pull anything. it'll be 1350usd shipped with paypal fees


----------



## Sustainium

Comparison clips
http://musiciansroadhouse.com/viewtopic.php?t=22158


----------



## G the wildman

I tell you what I notice. By and large on this thread. We talk about the generally good quality of the SV in terms of its sound and dynamics.

Whereas on some other threads. There is a lot of help required for mods and probs.

I think Marshall got it right here. Even though there are some signs of penny pinching in production.

G just sayin!


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like you're getting it sorted out. I'd ask for plenty of photos, if it were me. One guy's "small nick", is another guy's tear (been there). Good luck!


Just got a bunch of photos and im definitely happy now, will probably get things going this weekend.

The files are too big to post but there is a scratch on the botton and everything else is just really small nicks


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't believe the amp has any mods, didn't see any mention of it. The built in attenuator (EPA) is stock, same circuit as the YJM100.


Also, I dont have cab at the moment, so to test it could I run it through a single 60watt 70/80?
Im only looking to just make sure everything works, keep the attenuator low to do so. Or I could could just walk into mannys and say I need to try out some cabs with my amp, after all I am in the market for a 4x12


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> Also, I dont have cab at the moment, so to test it could I run it through a single 60watt 70/80?
> Im only looking to just make sure everything works, keep the attenuator low to do so. Or I could could just walk into mannys and say I need to try out some cabs with my amp, after all I am in the market for a 4x12


Yes, as long as you don't overpower the speaker, you'll be fine.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, as long as you don't overpower the speaker, you'll be fine.


So I have decided that Ill be driving from Melbourne to Mount Gambier to pick up the AFD. Its 5 hours one way so it will only be a day trip. It will cost me roughly the same as shipping fees in petrol and I wont need to pay the paypal fee. Atleast I will get to play it aswell


----------



## Shane Stevenson

G the wildman said:


> I tell you what I notice. By and large on this thread. We talk about the generally good quality of the SV in terms of its sound and dynamics.
> 
> Whereas on some other threads. There is a lot of help required for mods and probs.
> 
> I think Marshall got it right here. Even though there are some signs of penny pinching in production.
> 
> G just sayin!


I can’t agree more. I can’t understand why anynody would wanna mod the SV20h. It’s perfect outta the box. The only mod I make is by stepping on my TS808 or my Mini Tubescreamer.


----------



## ken361

Shane Stevenson said:


> I can’t agree more. I can’t understand why anynody would wanna mod the SV20h. It’s perfect outta the box. The only mod I make is by stepping on my TS808 or my Mini Tubescreamer.


----------



## ken361

Getting some good lower volume tones!


----------



## TheLostArk

Hi guys, I just received my brandnew SV20H and besides some bubbling of the front panel which seems to be a rather common issue, there's something going on in the top left corner of the cabinet. It seems the edge there, the wood under the tolex, isn't really a "sharp" edge as anywhere else. It's like it's been bevelled or anything. It's hard to capture in a picture as it's under the tolex obviously but maybe you get an idea. Is this normal? It's not like that in the top right corner for instance.


----------



## marshallmellowed

TheLostArk said:


> Hi guys, I just received my brandnew SV20H and besides some bubbling of the front panel which seems to be a rather common issue, there's something going on in the top left corner of the cabinet. It seems the edge there, the wood under the tolex, isn't really a "sharp" edge as anywhere else. It's like it's been bevelled or anything. It's hard to capture in a picture as it's under the tolex obviously but maybe you get an idea. Is this normal? It's not like that in the top right corner for instance.


No, that's not normal. Was the amp sold as a "B" Stock? It's not uncommon for "B" Stock items to have imperfections, but they're typically advertised as such, and sold at a discount.


----------



## TheLostArk

No, not at all. I paid the full price for an „A“ stock item.


----------



## Sustainium

Send that photo to your dealer and get discount or new amp.


----------



## TheLostArk

Will do and ask for a replacement.


----------



## G the wildman

ken361 said:


> Getting some good lower volume tones!



Ken, how are you recording your clips and how to you upload them?

G


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’m just wondering if I’m the only guy who likes the tone settings on the SV20h cranked all the way to 10. My high volume is always on 11:00 o’clock and my normal volume is always on 12:00 o’clock. I ask this question because I’m still very new to Marshall and I’ve never owned an amp that sounded good set this way. I almost feel kind of guilty with the tone knobs dimed out lol. 

I did just start using the mini mass 50 but it has nothing to do with that because I like these setting with no attenuation also.


----------



## Sustainium

Probably depends on which guitar, pups, cab, speakers, etc...


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Sustainium said:


> Probably depends on which guitar, pups, cab, speakers, etc...


2019 LP Traditional with stock pups. I like to dime my amp’s tone knobs using both pickups. My cab is the SV212.


----------



## solarburn

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’m just wondering if I’m the only guy who likes the tone settings on the SV20h cranked all the way to 10. My high volume is always on 11:00 o’clock and my normal volume is always on 12:00 o’clock. I ask this question because I’m still very new to Marshall and I’ve never owned an amp that sounded good set this way. I almost feel kind of guilty with the tone knobs dimed out lol.
> 
> I did just start using the mini mass 50 but it has nothing to do with that because I like these setting with no attenuation also.



No. However you are a player that likes your amps power section mixed with the preamp. Tone stack it however you want it.


----------



## G the wildman

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’m just wondering if I’m the only guy who likes the tone settings on the SV20h cranked all the way to 10. My high volume is always on 11:00 o’clock and my normal volume is always on 12:00 o’clock. I ask this question because I’m still very new to Marshall and I’ve never owned an amp that sounded good set this way. I almost feel kind of guilty with the tone knobs dimed out lol.
> 
> I did just start using the mini mass 50 but it has nothing to do with that because I like these setting with no attenuation also.


I find it hard to get a bad tone regardless.

yesterday i decided to play my LP with 57 pro pups through my jvm combo with two 12 inch speakers. It was nice because it can be played loud but does not split one's ears. After a few hours I plugged the same guitar into to SV with single cab and not too much attenuation. Now tone is subjective, but imho the tone of the SV was much better. particularly note definition. You can hear every string ring like a bell. But just too loud. The attenuation does not kill the tone but it is not such a joy to play quietly. 

So today I am going to have a JVM day and play unconstrained.

So volume for me is about enjoyability. If all nobs full on lights your fire, get burning.

G


----------



## ken361

G the wildman said:


> Ken, how are you recording your clips and how to you upload them?
> 
> G


Using a m audio interface and sound cloud


----------



## marshallmellowed

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’m just wondering if I’m the only guy who likes the tone settings on the SV20h cranked all the way to 10. My high volume is always on 11:00 o’clock and my normal volume is always on 12:00 o’clock. I ask this question because I’m still very new to Marshall and I’ve never owned an amp that sounded good set this way. I almost feel kind of guilty with the tone knobs dimed out lol.
> 
> I did just start using the mini mass 50 but it has nothing to do with that because I like these setting with no attenuation also.


It just depends. Tone controls on most guitar amps are passive, which means they can only "limit" frequencies from passing through the circuit. So, when you turn the Bass, Middle, or Treble down, you are narrowing that range of frequencies that pass through the tone stack. Running them all on 10, is just allowing maximum signal to pass through. In an ideal situation, where your guitar pickups, amp, and speakers were a perfect match, you wouldn't need tone controls at all, or you could run all controls on 5 (or 10) for your perfect sound.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!


----------



## ken361

Kim Lucky Day said:


> If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!
> View attachment 68955


That has to be loud


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kim Lucky Day said:


> If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!


Choke the volume down for rhythm (via loop), or an attenuator with a switchable boost are the only 2 ways I can think of.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheLostArk said:


> Will do and ask for a replacement.


Welcome to the forum.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## johan.b

Kim Lucky Day said:


> If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!
> View attachment 68955



... the conundrum that built an industry...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

EQ pedal in the FX loop does the trick for me.


----------



## Rimmme

I know I'm a bit late to the game, but here's my lovely new friend. Guess, it's never too late for good gear 



Guitar is a 1990 Gibson Les Paul Classic. Absolutely love everything about this combination!

Anyways.. thanks for all your posts in this forum! read almost every entry before I decided to buy the amp.

Now there are two things on my mind:

- the matching SV112 or the highly praised Barefaced cabs?
- the new Two Notes Captor X for recording and playing at home since I live in a flat.. and you know what that means

What's your opinion?


----------



## T.J.

Welcome aboard !!! Cheers !


----------



## tce63

Rimmme said:


> I know I'm a bit late to the game, but here's my lovely new friend. Guess, it's never too late for good gear
> View attachment 69030
> 
> 
> Guitar is a 1990 Gibson Les Paul Classic. Absolutely love everything about this combination!
> 
> Anyways.. thanks for all your posts in this forum! read almost every entry before I decided to buy the amp.
> 
> Now there are two things on my mind:
> 
> - the matching SV112 or the highly praised Barefaced cabs?
> - the new Two Notes Captor X for recording and playing at home since I live in a flat.. and you know what that means
> 
> What's your opinion?



Looks great, and  to the forum


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kim Lucky Day said:


> If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!
> View attachment 68955


Looks good! Put a boost in the loop for volume lead boost, I use an EHX LPB-1, cheap pedal to buy but works well in this loop.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Rimmme said:


> I know I'm a bit late to the game, but here's my lovely new friend. Guess, it's never too late for good gear
> View attachment 69030
> 
> 
> Guitar is a 1990 Gibson Les Paul Classic. Absolutely love everything about this combination!
> 
> Anyways.. thanks for all your posts in this forum! read almost every entry before I decided to buy the amp.
> 
> Now there are two things on my mind:
> 
> - the matching SV112 or the highly praised Barefaced cabs?
> - the new Two Notes Captor X for recording and playing at home since I live in a flat.. and you know what that means
> 
> What's your opinion?


 To the forum, nice rig and guitar , enjoy them in great health, when you get around to it, post some clips of your rig , I enjoy hearing my brother’s here on the forum’s rigs.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## marco_giampa23

Anyone got any tips on checking out used amps? What to look for to check tube use, if caps are dying, stuff that will end up costing me in the futer pretty much?


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

pedecamp said:


> Looks good! Put a boost in the loop for volume lead boost, I use an EHX LPB-1, cheap pedal to buy but works well in this loop.


I have an LPB-1,as well and have tried it in the loop. It just saturates more without a noticeable volume boost.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I have an LPB-1,as well and have tried it in the loop. It just saturates more without a noticeable volume boost.


Really? I have mine set at 9 oclock and I get a very noticeable volume boost in the loop. I'll tell you one thing, if you send your Weber back and have them add the footswitch option you will definitely hear a noticeable volume boost when you switch it off. Give us some detail how youre running your rig now.

I'm just not understanding your situation based on my own experience with this amp. My setup is plug into the top treble channel input with the volume dimed to get low gain breakup, OD pedals out front for more gain and LPB-1 in loop for lead volume boost, and jhs in loop before LPB-1 for master volume. I've played this way at band volume and it works quite well. What volumes are you playing at? I know you use an attenuator too, I dont know how that affects your setup.


----------



## trovador

Kim Lucky Day said:


> If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!
> View attachment 68955


That's a badass stack!


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Looks good! Put a boost in the loop for volume lead boost, I use an EHX LPB-1, cheap pedal to buy but works well in this loop.





pedecamp said:


> Really? I have mine set at 9 oclock and I get a very noticeable volume boost in the loop. I'll tell you one thing, if you send your Weber back and have them add the footswitch option you will definitely hear a noticeable volume boost when you switch it off. Give us some detail how youre running your rig now.
> 
> I'm just not understanding your situation based on my own experience with this amp. My setup is plug into the top treble channel input with the volume dimed to get low gain breakup, OD pedals out front for more gain and LPB-1 in loop for lead volume boost, and jhs in loop before LPB-1 for master volume. I've played this way at band volume and it works quite well. What volumes are you playing at? I know you use an attenuator too, I dont know how that affects your setup.



In your first post, you didn't mention using a volume box before the boost pedal, that's the difference. Otherwise, you wouldn't be getting much of a volume boost. Also, I have a Weber with the "Bypass" option. The downside is, while it _could_ work in the right situation, it completely bypasses the attenuator, so it would be too loud in most situations, even for soloing.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> In your first post, you didn't mention using a volume box before the boost pedal, that's the difference. Otherwise, you wouldn't be getting much of a volume boost. Also, I have a Weber with the "Bypass" option. The downside is, while it _could_ work in the right situation, it completely bypasses the attenuator, so it would be too loud in most situations, even for soloing.


Isnt that obvious, if youre going for volume you put it last not first right?


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Looks good! Put a boost in the loop for volume lead boost, I use an EHX LPB-1, cheap pedal to buy but works well in this loop.





pedecamp said:


> Thats obvious if youre going for volume, you put it last not first right?


Not following. My point, was that you didn't mention the volume box at all in the first post, probably the difference between his setup and yours.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Not following. My point, was that you didn't mention the volume box at all in the first post, probably the difference between his setup and yours.


Like I said in my other post, I dont know what his setup looks like, I was describing my setup.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Looks good! Put a boost in the loop for volume lead boost, I use an EHX LPB-1, cheap pedal to buy but works well in this loop.





pedecamp said:


> Like I said in my other post, I dont know what his setup looks like, I was describing my setup.


Yes, I know that, but when you recommended using the LPB-1 In your first post to Kim Lucky Day, you left out the fact that you were also using a JHS volume box. Unless he is also using a volume box in the loop (in addition to the boost pedal), he won't get the same results. Just trying to clarify, nothing more.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I have an LPB-1,as well and have tried it in the loop. It just saturates more without a noticeable volume boost.


Correct, with just the boost pedal, you won't get a noticeable volume boost, unless you run the amp volume very low (to maintain some headroom). You could also limit the level in the loop by placing another device (EQ, volume box..) before the boost pedal , which is similar to adding a master volume to the amp. If you want to run the amp volume high, without limiting the signal to the power amp, using an attenuator with a secondary solo tap, or a load box or re-amper, are the only options I can think of.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I know that, but when you recommended using the LPB-1 In your first post to Kim Lucky Day, you left out the fact that you were also using a JHS volume box. Unless he is also using a volume box in the loop (in addition to the boost pedal), he won't get the same results. Just trying to clarify, nothing more.


Regardless, Ive used it in other amps with loops that have master volumes and it works the same. Point is the LPB-1 is a good cheap boost solution. I didn't understand and still dont understand why it wasnt working for him. If his attenuator messes up how I think it should work, then adding a footswitch to his attenuator might be the answer.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Regardless, Ive used it in other amps with loops that have master volumes and it works the same. Point is the LPB-1 is a good cheap boost solution. I didn't understand and still dont understand why it wasnt working for him. If his attenuator messes up how I think it should work, then adding a footswitch to his attenuator might be the answer.


I'm sorry this back and forth has gotten so drawn out, but I don't think we're operating on the same frequency. Master volume and non master volume amps are two different animals, and regarding volume boost, they don't react to pedals the same. Carry on...


----------



## Freddy78

Kim Lucky Day said:


> If I could figure out how to get a usable lead volume boost out of it, this rig would be my go-to gig rig... Regardless, it's a lot of fun to play!
> View attachment 68955



i am using only the top cabinet with my SV20 and even for live at 20W it very loud , i use it mainly in 5W mode for gigs and in case that's not enough i use it in 20W with my attenuator


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm sorry this back and forth has gotten so drawn out, but I don't think we're operating on the same frequency. Master volume and non master volume amps are two different animals, and regarding volume boost, they don't react to pedals the same. Carry on...


Yeah I dont know where this conversation is going, I'll just wait for the OP to chime in since its his problem.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Freddy78 said:


> i am using only the top cabinet with my SV20 and even for live at 20W it very loud , i use it mainly in 5W mode for gigs and in case that's not enough i use it in 20W with my attenuator


What attenuator do you have?


----------



## Freddy78

i am using Tube-Town attenuator 100W DIY version


----------



## Jay76

Speaker change update;

Tried the Harma G10 - Nice lows but highs are too brittle. I let it bed in over 5 days.
Bought a Creamback, played for 45 mins today - Sounds thin. Will let it bed in before passing judgement.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Still loving my SV20 been doing the Malcolm thing through high treble input and jumper.

However, I just tried connecting through 
the normal channel. I had to knock on the knobs a bit and harshly turn them in order to get a sound.

Should I have someone have a look inside and spray them with something? I guess it's called" scratchy pots" in english. Is this something I can easily fix myself?

I would appreciate if someone bothered to answer.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BrokenAlleys said:


> Still loving my SV20 been doing the Malcolm thing thru high treble input and jumpercables.
> 
> However, I just tried connecting through the inputs on the right, just for fun. Without extra cables, with extra cables. There was no sound at all. Or, a few seconds of sound when I turned the knobs or pushed them in slightly. Surely it shouldn't be like this? I'm a humbucker kinda player so I won't use the other inputs but...still.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> Speaker change update;
> 
> Tried the Harma G10 - Nice lows but highs are too brittle. I let it bed in over 5 days.
> Bought a Creamback, played for 45 mins today - Sounds thin. Will let it bed in before passing judgement.


stock seems just fine here even in my new SC 20c sounds great


----------



## dslman

I was almost ready to buy the Origin 50H , then I saw the SV20H, Problem is, I can't afford the SV20H . i KNOW i would always wonder what the SV sounded like and it would bug me. 
Guess I'll just try and save up. Do you guys who own a SV20H think it is a plenty loud in a band situation , through a 4x12 with Greenbacks ?


----------



## BrokenAlleys

dslman said:


> I was almost ready to buy the Origin 50H , then I saw the SV20H, Problem is, I can't afford the SV20H . i KNOW i would always wonder what the SV sounded like and it would bug me.
> Guess I'll just try and save up. Do you guys who own a SV20H think it is a plenty loud in a band situation , through a 4x12 with Greenbacks ?



Depends on the venue/room. But I'd say yes. It's much louder than one thinks.


----------



## dslman

I'm still ready through the thread , sorry if the question has been discussed already. I had a old JMP2203 back in the day and the SV20H or Origin 50H seem like they may be the closest lower wattage amps that might get there. However, I'm reading that the SV20H is on a whole different level than the O50H


----------



## dslman

paul hancher said:


> i am sure these are great amps, but at the price points i am seeing on ebay currently ($1500 for combo, $1300 for the head) and given that these are pcb amps, what’s the difference these and origins to justify 2x the price except where they are manufactured? and a standby switch?
> 
> don’t see or hear anything else myself. think i will just keep playing my origin 50h. cannot justify the price on these. maybe if they were hand wired.


That is the exact thought I have so far, I'm sure it costs about the same to make either amp, except for where they are made.


----------



## scozz

dslman said:


> I'm still ready through the thread , sorry if the question has been discussed already. I had a old JMP2203 back in the day and the SV20H or Origin 50H seem like they may be the closest lower wattage amps that might get there. However, I'm reading that the SV20H is on a whole different level than the O50H


I don't own an SV20 but I do own SC20 and I can tell you these two new Studio Marshalls, imo, are on another level! They are Quality Ambassador Representations of their Big Brothers Heritage!

Although I don't own either amp, I don't think the SV20 and the Origin20 are on the same level....


Just my ...(maybe worth less)


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

dslman said:


> Do you guys who own a SV20H think it is a plenty loud in a band situation , through a 4x12 with Greenbacks ?


Unless you're shooting for pristine cleans (which usually isn't the main goal when purchasing a NMV Marshall), with a 2x12 or 4x12, it's actually TOO loud even with the loudest drummers, I HAVE to dim it a bit (using a volume box in the FX loop, some use an attenuator) to not kill everyone on stage, even outdoors on big-ish stages (50ft x 25ft, or 12m x 
6m),and with a G12H30s-loaded 2x12.
20w cranked is very loud. Not painfully loud like the bigger siblings are, but still very very loud.


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> I'm still ready through the thread , sorry if the question has been discussed already. I had a old JMP2203 back in the day and the SV20H or Origin 50H seem like they may be the closest lower wattage amps that might get there. However, I'm reading that the SV20H is on a whole different level than the O50H


Dont forget about the SC20H, its a mini 2203, if 2203 tone is what youre after. An SV20H is a mini 1959. 

Save up and sell whatever excess you have to afford one of these amps!


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> I was almost ready to buy the Origin 50H , then I saw the SV20H, Problem is, I can't afford the SV20H . i KNOW i would always wonder what the SV sounded like and it would bug me.
> Guess I'll just try and save up. Do you guys who own a SV20H think it is a plenty loud in a band situation , through a 4x12 with Greenbacks ?



I have the SV20H and it is loud, I run it with the SV212C, I gig with it, and i sometimes need to use a attuneator on gigs.

I used to have Origin 20, a great amp, but the SV20 and SC20 are in another level.


----------



## dslman

johan.b said:


> ... but that's why marshall developed the master volume amplifiers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that you could get "that tone" at a lower level... and I for one, thinks they did a great job..
> J


See a mistake in the ad ?


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> See a mistake in the ad ?



Yes 
See edited Pic


----------



## dslman

on page 23 so far , and from the vids , and I've watched many, the SV20 seems to have less bottom , but more of everything else that one desires.


----------



## dslman

tce63 said:


> Yes
> See edited Pic
> 
> View attachment 69144


Were we the first to catch that? lol


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> on page 23 so far , and from the vids , and I've watched many, the SV20 seems to have less bottom , but more of everything else that one desires.



Trust me, the SV20 has enough bottom


----------



## dslman

tce63 said:


> Trust me, the SV20 has enough bottom


That's good to hear, they just sound so 3D, and prestine to my ears, not to mention that bit of growl. My idea is to use a mild OD in front , with effects in loop.


----------



## dslman

Does the SV20H have a bias pot?


----------



## dslman

Strangely, I didn't bond with my 2203x like I thought I would. So I got a DSL100H and have really liked it a lot, it's very full sounding, but not quite as refined as the 2K brothers. I am shying away from the SC20 due to my own experience with the 2203x, but really crave the lush sound of the SV20H , hopefully hitting the front with a mild - transparent OD , gain set low , will still give a dsl lover enough gain, without sacrificing that plexi magic.


----------



## dslman

MarshallDog said:


> I do already have the SmallBox 50 and love it will never sell it amazing amp!!!


After eagerly awaiting your results with the SV20, i wonder how you would have liked the Origin 50, maybe it has the low end you were missing in the SV20.


----------



## dslman

I like this tone.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Strangely, I didn't bond with my 2203x like I thought I would. So I got a DSL100H and have really liked it a lot, it's very full sounding, but not quite as refined as the 2K brothers. I am shying away from the SC20 due to my own experience with the 2203x, but really crave the lush sound of the SV20H , hopefully hitting the front with a mild - transparent OD , gain set low , will still give a dsl lover enough gain, without sacrificing that plexi magic.


I recommend trying an SV out if you can. Probably only the real way to know if it is right for you. If you didn't gel with the 2203x you probably wouldn't like the SC either. Any bigger amp with bigger trannies is going to add a bit more beef on the bottom. So, the SC would probably sound a little thinner to you.


----------



## dslman

This ones even better.


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> I recommend trying an SV out if you can. Probably only the real way to know if it is right for you. If you didn't gel with the 2203x you probably wouldn't like the SC either. Any bigger amp with bigger trannies is going to add a bit more beef on the bottom. So, the SC would probably sound a little thinner to you.


I agree, I love the big sound of the 100 watters, I've had a bunch of em.
I like the growl of the Friedman stuff ie.. JJ Junior, and Pink Taco 20, as well as an old JMP I used to have, but if the SV20H has the bottom end , which is hard to detect in audio clips, then it would be a great amp.


----------



## dslman

There seems to be a responsiveness that has eluded me for years,,,many years. I hear it in these plexi style amps. My JMP was very close, and punchy.


----------



## MarshallDog

dslman said:


> After eagerly awaiting your results with the SV20, i wonder how you would have liked the Origin 50, maybe it has the low end you were missing in the SV20.



To me the Origin 50C as compared to the SV20C:

- Much louder with 3 power levels.
- Has a 12" speaker.
- Is not as thin sounding.
- The cab is much bigger and looks significant.
- Don't need an attenuator.

About sums it up for me, its what I like!


----------



## Jay76

ken361 said:


> stock seems just fine here even in my new SC 20c sounds great



Yeh the stock V-Type sounds good for sure. The mids are great. Especially when playing at home with out a band and with the amp facing you.

I found that at band volume (with a drummer) I didn't like the high end too much and found the sound directional. Over all it just sounded small and lacking body at those volumes and in the mix.

Well.. the Creamback is starting to break (About 4 hours play in so far) in and it's sounding good. Like really good. Big round sound, the bottom is big and tight. Really enjoying it.

It's amazing how different the sound is during break in with these speakers.

Definitely the best speaker I have tried. It's staying in there.


----------



## marco_giampa23

marshallmellowed said:


> In your first post, you didn't mention using a volume box before the boost pedal, that's the difference. Otherwise, you wouldn't be getting much of a volume boost. Also, I have a Weber with the "Bypass" option. The downside is, while it _could_ work in the right situation, it completely bypasses the attenuator, so it would be too loud in most situations, even for soloing.


I made a cheap little pedal that is literally just a volume pot with a bypass footswitch, lets you lower the volume a little bit but also bypass for a little boost


----------



## marco_giampa23

dslman said:


> See a mistake in the ad ?


is it the "Output, 2203 50watts RMS, 2204 100watts RMS"?


----------



## marco_giampa23

dslman said:


> Does the SV20H have a bias pot?


Judging from this photo, i dont beleive so


----------



## Jay76

marco_giampa23 said:


> I made a cheap little pedal that is literally just a volume pot with a bypass footswitch, lets you lower the volume a little bit but also bypass for a little boost


Awesome! I would love to get hold of one


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> That's good to hear, they just sound so 3D, and prestine to my ears, not to mention that bit of growl. My idea is to use a mild OD in front , with effects in loop.



.


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> Does the SV20H have a bias pot?



No the Studio Series is Cathode Bias


----------



## marco_giampa23

Jay76 said:


> Awesome! I would love to get hold of one


Also if bypassing an attenuator will still be too loud, the tone king ironman 2 mini is an amazing attenuator for lower wattage amps (its pretty expensive though). Has a high and low mode that are switchable via a switch on the front panel, and a footswitchable solo boost (not a bypass) which allows to reduce the attenuation from -12db to -6db for example


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

dslman said:


> Strangely, I didn't bond with my 2203x like I thought I would. So I got a DSL100H and have really liked it a lot, it's very full sounding, but not quite as refined as the 2K brothers. I am shying away from the SC20 due to my own experience with the 2203x, but really crave the lush sound of the SV20H , hopefully hitting the front with a mild - transparent OD , gain set low , will still give a dsl lover enough gain, without sacrificing that plexi magic.


I've used the JCM2k DSL100 for close to 10 years (through hundreds of gigs), and got a SV20H 10 months ago. Long story short, I only take out the SV ever since I got it and only use use the DSL for its power amp when I go stereo.
The DSL can come close to the SV in tone (though the SV sounds more complex and organic), but the SV is quite a bit more dynamic and punchy, and takes pedals even better, which makes it very fun and rewarding to play.
The DSL was already much more dynamic than any higher-gain/more modern amps I'd used previously, and cut better through a dense mix, but the SV is a step further in that direction. I really cuts effortlessly through the mix, and with the right boost can get every bit as saturated as the DSL is, while being fatter (especially with the OCD I currently use) and has a singing quality that's hard to describe.

Honestly, I was already happy with my tone with the DSL, but I'm even happier with the SV. Once I paired it with the right speakers for my taste (an EVH 212 loaded with Anniversaries G12H30s), that was it, game over. And I've had more commentaries on how good my tone is than I ever had.

The cherry on the cake being, the SV is MUCH lighter, which is great for load-ins/load-outs. And still more powerful than I'll ever need. Again, the way I use it, it's largely enough to overpower everyone onstage, even outdoors on bigger stages.

Make no mistake: I love the DSL and stand by my opinion that if you can't sound good with one, the problem definitely isn't with the amp (and I've seen enough world-class players playing them to know I'm not the only one), and at the going price for a used one it's incredible value, but to me, the SV is even better. And worth WAY more than the 1k-ish euros it cost me last year.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marco_giampa23 said:


> I made a cheap little pedal that is literally just a volume pot with a bypass footswitch, lets you lower the volume a little bit but also bypass for a little boost


I built a variant which is basically two volume boxes into one, switching from one pot to the other via a 3PDT footswitch, with LEDs to know on which you are. Allows you to set rhythm and lead volumes. Dead easy (and pretty cheap) to build too.


----------



## ken361

no pot inside


----------



## dslman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I've used the JCM2k DSL100 for close to 10 years (through hundreds of gigs), and got a SV20H 10 months ago. Long story short, I only take out the SV ever since I got it and only use use the DSL for its power amp when I go stereo.
> The DSL can come close to the SV in tone (though the SV sounds more complex and organic), but the SV is quite a bit more dynamic and punchy, and takes pedals even better, which makes it very fun and rewarding to play.
> The DSL was already much more dynamic than any higher-gain/more modern amps I'd used previously, and cut better through a dense mix, but the SV is a step further in that direction. I really cuts effortlessly through the mix, and with the right boost can get every bit as saturated as the DSL is, while being fatter (especially with the OCD I currently use) and has a singing quality that's hard to describe.
> 
> Honestly, I was already happy with my tone with the DSL, but I'm even happier with the SV. Once I paired it with the right speakers for my taste (an EVH 212 loaded with Anniversaries G12H30s), that was it, game over. And I've had more commentaries on how good my tone is than I ever had.
> 
> The cherry on the cake being, the SV is MUCH lighter, which is great for load-ins/load-outs. And still more powerful than I'll ever need. Again, the way I use it, it's largely enough to overpower everyone onstage, even outdoors on bigger stages.
> 
> Make no mistake: I love the DSL and stand by my opinion that if you can't sound good with one, the problem definitely isn't with the amp (and I've seen enough world-class players playing them to know I'm not the only one), and at the going price for a used one it's incredible value, but to me, the SV is even better. And worth WAY more than the 1k-ish euros it cost me last year.


Great descriptions, thank you. I've also used 2k DSL 100s for many years. I like their organic texture, but I prefer the big bottom of the 100H . Everything you said I agree with. 
Just makes me want one more. Glad my idea of a OD in front didn't ruffle to many feathers so far.


----------



## dslman

ken361 said:


> no pot inside


Oh wow, self biasing? Sorry I'm only on page 52 so far.


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> Oh wow, self biasing? Sorry I'm only on page 52 so far.



Yes


----------



## dslman

tce63 said:


> No the Studio Series is Cathode Bias


I have a amphead bias meter, but if there is no pot, do I just need to use matched power tubes?


----------



## dslman

MarshallDog said:


> To me the Origin 50C as compared to the SV20C:
> 
> - Much louder with 3 power levels.
> - Has a 12" speaker.
> - Is not as thin sounding.
> - The cab is much bigger and looks significant.
> - Don't need an attenuator.
> 
> About sums it up for me, its what I like!


Yes, but there's the 3D, responsive, lushness predicament.Does the OR50H have it?


----------



## BrokenAlleys

First you read all posts for a month or two. Then you ask a question and get ignored 

Surely someone must have experience with scratchy pots? And maybe could offer a tip or your experience with this issue?


----------



## dslman

BrokenAlleys said:


> First you read all posts for a month or two. Then you ask a question and get ignored
> 
> Surely someone must have experience with scratchy pots? And maybe could offer a tip or your experience with this issue?


Scratchy pots? Deoxit.


----------



## Jay76

dslman said:


> Scratchy pots? Deoxit.


Super 8 contact cleaner. Leave to dry, then lithium grease (comes in a can) - thats what I have used anyway on my old Cornford.


----------



## MarshallDog

dslman said:


> Yes, but there's the 3D, responsive, lushness predicament.Does the OR50H have it?



In my opinion yes. Some experienced guitarists have said its the best sounding amp I have, look at my signature.

I did retube it and put a new speaker in it same as I would ha e done if I would have kept the SV20C


----------



## MarshallDog

Jay76 said:


> Yeh the stock V-Type sounds good for sure. The mids are great. Especially when playing at home with out a band and with the amp facing you.
> 
> I found that at band volume (with a drummer) I didn't like the high end too much and found the sound directional. Over all it just sounded small and lacking body at those volumes and in the mix.
> 
> Well.. the Creamback is starting to break (About 4 hours play in so far) in and it's sounding good. Like really good. Big round sound, the bottom is big and tight. Really enjoying it.
> 
> It's amazing how different the sound is during break in with these speakers.
> 
> Definitely the best speaker I have tried. It's staying in there.



Creamback G12M-65 is my favorite speaker hands down. How did you stuff that in the 10” SV20C?


----------



## Jay76

MarshallDog said:


> Creamback G12M-65 is my favorite speaker hands down. How did you stuff that in the 10” SV20C?


I got the G10 Creamback


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

dslman said:


> Great descriptions, thank you. I've also used 2k DSL 100s for many years. I like their organic texture, but I prefer the big bottom of the 100H . Everything you said I agree with.
> Just makes me want one more. Glad my idea of a OD in front didn't ruffle to many feathers so far.


Well, contrary to general belief almost every world-class guitar players out there use pedals in some capacity, so...


----------



## dslman

I think a transparent OD would work well for me on these. I've never used or needed a attenuator , so I can't comment on them.
Guess after about 50 or more different OD pedals , I've learned how to subtly use them without hurting the amp tone.
I am curious about attenuators , just don't know much about them.


----------



## dslman

MarshallDog said:


> In my opinion yes. Some experienced guitarists have said its the best sounding amp I have, look at my signature.
> 
> I did retube it and put a new speaker in it same as I would ha e done if I would have kept the SV20C


Whichever one I get OR50H , or the SV2OH, I would be pushing a 4x12 with G12M geeenbacks., if that matters.
Just wish I knew if the 50H would satisfy or if I would continue to have GAS.


----------



## dslman

Guess it's the never ending question.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dslman said:


> Whichever one I get OR50H , or the SV2OH, I would be pushing a 4x12 with G12M geeenbacks., if that matters.
> Just wish I knew if the 50H would satisfy or if I would continue to have GAS.


Never tried an Origin, but I do know that, from what I've read, they've never generated the same level of enthusiasm as the SV. Does that mean the SV is the better amp? Depends on who you ask.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Whichever one I get OR50H , or the SV2OH, I would be pushing a 4x12 with G12M geeenbacks., if that matters.
> Just wish I knew if the 50H would satisfy or if I would continue to have GAS.


At one time, I had both the SV20H and an Origin 20H. I was wanting an amp that did that "Plexi" thing the most authentic. I no longer own the Origin 20H.
I would describe the difference like this:
The SV20H pulls off the "Plexi" thing very very good!
The Origin 20H was not a turd. To me it works best as a pedal platform amp. It could get in the ball park of a Plexi but seemed to be best at cleaner tones. The obvious thing is that the Origin does not have two ch and with the tilit knob kind of sort of does that but not as good as having two ch.


----------



## scozz

dslman said:


> Whichever one I get OR50H , or the SV2OH, I would be pushing a 4x12 with G12M geeenbacks., if that matters.
> Just wish I knew if the 50H would satisfy or if I would continue to have GAS.


Well do you have a Guitar Center within driving distance? If so you could order both amps, use them for up to 45 days, (45 return Period at GC and MF). Play them back to back and keep the one you prefer, and return the other, it won't cost you anything at GC. 

MF you'll have to pay return shipping and possibly a re-stocking fee. We've got a member here that does it all the time, (@pedecamp), they haven't thrown him out of the store,...yet!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Well do you have a Guitar Center within driving distance? If so you could order both amps, use them for up to 45 days, (45 return Period at GC and MF). Play them back to back and keep the one you prefer, and return the other, it won't cost you anything at GC.
> 
> MF you'll have to pay return shipping and possibly a re-stocking fee. We've got a member here that does it all the time, (@pedecamp), they haven't thrown him out of the store,...yet!


Done it many times with amps, cabs, pedals, and even pickups! GC is happy to have you as a customer regardless if you keep what you buy or not LOL!


----------



## marco_giampa23

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I built a variant which is basically two volume boxes into one, switching from one pot to the other via a 3PDT footswitch, with LEDs to know on which you are. Allows you to set rhythm and lead volumes. Dead easy (and pretty cheap) to build too.


That sounds pretty good, thinking of making a marshall styld 3 band eq pedal with an MXR style boost built in, insane how much th emarkup on those "utility" pedals are, $100 for an A/B box? How about $10 and 10 minutes of your time


----------



## dslman

Unmistakable snarl.


----------



## dslman

I notice the power light flickers on quite a few of these.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dslman said:


> I notice the power light flickers on quite a few of these.


Have never heard of, or seen that myself. Mine has never flickered, either the SC or SV. If you're drawing that from videos, some cameras can cause that.


----------



## tce63

dslman said:


> I notice the power light flickers on quite a few of these.



I have both the SC20H and SV20H , no problem att all, If you've seen it on YT, I suspect it's the camera that caused it.


----------



## dslman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Quick question: did anybody have a chance to hear the SV through the EVH 2x12 cab?
> 
> Still on the lookout for a dedicated 2x12 cab for my SV (the Palmer with 80s G12Ts will be dedicated to the DSL100), and the EVH seems to tick lots of boxes. It has casters (which are a requisite for me, as my gear get moved a lot), seems to be pretty deep (so more thump than the Palmer), and has G12H30s. The SV sounds great through my 4x12 (which has reissue G12M25s and 80s G12T75s), but I'd like a bit more low end and less grind than the G12Ms...so I toyed with IRs a bit (watched a few videos too), and it seems that the G12H works the best for what I want. So...the EVH cab seems to make sense. Not too expensive either.
> 
> So, anybody paired it with either the SV or a 1987x ? If so, how did you like it ?
> 
> Thanks


I was wondering if the SV20H would thump a 4x12 with G12M greenbacks (since it's the only cab I have now) or if they really require a 2x12 to perform their best. I love the way my DSL100H hits the greenback 4x12 at lower gain settings. Very punchy.


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> Honestly, DSL and Jube are 2 amps I played many times and never liked, cant get tones out of them I like. Another one I didn't like was the VM, it was a long time ago I'd like to give one a 2nd chance if I can find one and see if I still feel the same 10 years later. I know what I like and don't like when I hear it, no hard feelings to those that like those amps.


You may like the DSL100H better than the 2K , I do in most ways, not all.


----------



## dslman

Up to page 86, and the hardest thing about this thread is the anticipation of everyone getting their amps.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> I was wondering if the SV20H would thump a 4x12 with G12M greenbacks (since it's the only cab I have now) or if they really require a 2x12 to perform their best. I love the way my DSL100H hits the greenback 4x12 at lower gain settings. Very punchy.


It should do the trick. Sounds great with my 1960AX but I also have a 2061CX with creambacks that sounds great as well.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Up to page 86, and the hardest thing about this thread is the anticipation of everyone getting their amps.


Just skip ahead, lol. I don't think anyone who got one doesn't like it. Well, maybe a few guys who got the combo with the 10" speaker were not impressed.
Get the head version and put it through your favorite 2x12 or 4x12 and enjoy!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

dslman said:


> I was wondering if the SV20H would thump a 4x12 with G12M greenbacks (since it's the only cab I have now) or if they really require a 2x12 to perform their best. I love the way my DSL100H hits the greenback 4x12 at lower gain settings. Very punchy.


Yes it will thump it, I have played a buddy of mines through a vintage 412 and it thumped quite well, don’t let the 20 watt thing fool you.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Up to page 86, and the hardest thing about this thread is the anticipation of everyone getting their amps.


It's all my fault, I started this thread


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> You may like the DSL100H better than the 2K , I do in most ways, not all.


No I dont, I dont hear any real difference between the new and the old, I actually bought a DSL20H in the hopes the voicing was to my liking but no. And I've played the DSL100H and HR many times, DSLs all sound the same to me the biggest problem they sound scooped not open at all and the shared EQ on the 2K allows me to only dial in one channel at a time, I think they fixed the EQ problem on the new DSLs though its not as bad.


----------



## Michael Roe

pedecamp said:


> No I dont, I dont hear any real difference between the new and the old, I actually bought a DSL20H in the hopes the voicing was to my liking but no. And I've played the DSL100H and HR many times, DSLs all sound the same to me the biggest problem they sound scooped not open at all and the shared EQ on the 2K allows me to only dial in one channel at a time, I think they fixed the EQ problem on the new DSLs though its not as bad.


@pedecamp He said "scooped", lol 
Curious, which amp did you think sounded more scooped, the DSL or the Jube? BTW, most of that scooped tone is from the power amp. I can tell you, that one of those is way more scooped than the other. Do you know which one?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> @pedecamp He said "scooped", lol
> Curious, which amp did you think sounded more scooped, the DSL or the Jube? BTW, most of that scooped tone is from the power amp. I can tell you, that one of those is way more scooped than the other. Do you know which one?


DSL sounds scooped/compressed, Jube sounds dark like the presence is all the way off, its got that low mids thing going. Just dont like either of them.


----------



## dslman

I don't hear the scoop in the 100H that much. I would have to say to Jube is more so, but I've never played one.
I am able to run the treble and mids up pretty good and with the resonance knob and gain set low, it hits a 4x12 pretty hard.


----------



## Michael Roe

Yep, it's the Jube which has the more scooped power amp. That actually surprised me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have never had the pleasure of playing a Jube.


----------



## johan.b

dslman said:


> I notice the power light flickers on quite a few of these.



It doesn't... its a LED, but it looks like it does when filmed. It has to do with number of stills/ second.... another fun case with same phenomenon... LED light at the rest room..pee-stream looks like a string of pearls...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

No experience with the 100H, only with the older JCM2k, but to my ear Lead 1 is much less scooped and compressed than Lead 2, so there is that. Depends on how you dial the amp in too. The "mid shift" button scoops mids a lot, you lose lots of high mids, which translates into losing lots of presence and cut.



dslman said:


> I was wondering if the SV20H would thump a 4x12 with G12M greenbacks (since it's the only cab I have now) or if they really require a 2x12 to perform their best. I love the way my DSL100H hits the greenback 4x12 at lower gain settings. Very punchy.


Well, the SV sounds great with a 4x12, no problem.
It's just that my particular 4x12 has newer (UK-made) G12Ms on top and older 80s G12T75s on the bottom, and while it sounds killer with the DSL, the top-end grind that the G12Ms have wasn't working *for me* with the SV. The smoother top end of the G12H30s in the EVH cab works much better for my with that particular amp, so that's what I run with.
Also, carrying around a 2x12 is much easier on my back than a 4x12 is, even carrying around two 2x12s is easier, especially for 3-4am loadouts after a 3hr show and a 1-2hr drive (sometimes 2-3 times a week).

Lots of people love the G12Ms with the SV, so that's obviously a matter of personal preference, and I see absolutely no issue with the 1960AX per se, the SV will be able to drive it effortlessly. The rest is up to personal taste.


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> No I dont, I dont hear any real difference between the new and the old, I actually bought a DSL20H in the hopes the voicing was to my liking but no. And I've played the DSL100H and HR many times, DSLs all sound the same to me the biggest problem they sound scooped not open at all and the shared EQ on the 2K allows me to only dial in one channel at a time, I think they fixed the EQ problem on the new DSLs though its not as bad.


Not gonna judge your tastes at all, we all have them. Especially since you have a 1987x, which is a dream amp for me. Wish I had gotten one when I had the chance, thiings are tougher these days.


----------



## dslman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> No experience with the 100H, only with the older JCM2k, but to my ear Lead 1 is much less scooped and compressed than Lead 2, so there is that. Depends on how you dial the amp in too. The "mid shift" button scoops mids a lot, you lose lots of high mids, which translates into losing lots of presence and cut.
> 
> 
> Well, the SV sounds great with a 4x12, no problem.
> It's just that my particular 4x12 has newer (UK-made) G12Ms on top and older 80s G12T75s on the bottom, and while it sounds killer with the DSL, the top-end grind that the G12Ms have wasn't working *for me* with the SV. The smoother top end of the G12H30s in the EVH cab works much better for my with that particular amp, so that's what I run with.
> Also, carrying around a 2x12 is much easier on my back than a 4x12 is, even carrying around two 2x12s is easier, especially for 3-4am loadouts after a 3hr show and a 1-2hr drive (sometimes 2-3 times a week).
> 
> Lots of people love the G12Ms with the SV, so that's obviously a matter of personal preference, and I see absolutely no issue with the 1960AX per se, the SV will be able to drive it effortlessly. The rest is up to personal taste.


Yes, I would love to have a 2x12, I'd immediately pop in two G12H75s .or 65s.


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> Not gonna judge your tastes at all, we all have them. Especially since you have a 1987x, which is a dream amp for me. Wish I had gotten one when I had the chance, thiings are tougher these days.


I like amps with low gain and vintage tone. I dont have the 1987x any more but it only cost $1k, make a point to save up for one a little at a time. Most of my best gear took years to save up for, plus I sell old gear to buy new gear I dont keep everything. Or do payment plan if you dont want to wait.


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> I like amps with low gain and vintage tone. I dont have the 1987x any more but it only cost $1k, make a point to save up for one a little at a time. Most of my best gear took years to save up for, plus I sell old gear to buy new gear I dont keep everything. Or do payment plan if you dont want to wait.


I'm on page 88 or so, did you ever get the SV20H, and how does it compare to the 1987x you had?.


----------



## dslman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


Would this be similar to a attenuator if ran through the fx loop


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> I'm on page 88 or so, did you ever get the SV20H, and how does it compare to the 1987x you had?.


Yes I got the SV20H it took 5 months to get delivered though, it wasnt even on my wish list, I ordered it just to try one cuz I couldnt find one in the stores to try and thought I'd return it in a few weeks but I ended up loving it. I think its better than the 1987x, just as loud but better tone not as compressed, not to mention smaller and lighter than a full sized amp head, and the effects loop doesnt suck tone at all. If you dont need a full sized head and you want a plexi the SV20H is it. I built a creamback 1x12 for it and will probably eventually build a greenback 2x12. 





Honestly I never thought I would ever own a non master volume amp ever again theres no point in it, but the loop is so good I got that jhs master volume box in it that works amazing, dont even need an attenuator for the tones I'm after, I can get plexi tones at any volume!


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Would this be similar to a attenuator if ran through the fx loop


That would be similar in that the volume could be controlled but it will neuter the gain (power amp distortion) in other words, that part of the Plexi tone that most guys are seeking.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> I'm on page 88 or so, did you ever get the SV20H, and how does it compare to the 1987x you had?.


I currently own both the SV and 1987x. The preamp sections are very similar. The power amp section is where the difference in tone will be heard. The 1987x will sound bigger. Think of it like you put a low pass and high pass filter on the SV and not on the 1987x. It's not a night and day difference but it is there. So, yes the 1987x does sound better in that you have more frequencies to choose from. For recording purposes, the SV may be easier to work with. That's maybe because it all depends on what else is going on in the recording. For example, how your guitar is interacting with the bass and drums etc.
The difference in volume is quite noticeable. In my smallish room the SV is very loud and the 1987x is painfully loud!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

dslman said:


> Would this be similar to a attenuator if ran through the fx loop


I have been told you can use it like a volume lowering device


----------



## dslman

The hiss I'm reading about, I used to use a NS in the loop and it stopped all hiss.


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> I currently own both the SV and 1987x. The preamp sections are very similar. The power amp section is where the difference in tone will be heard. The 1987x will sound bigger. Think of it like you put a low pass and high pass filter on the SV and not on the 1987x. It's not a night and day difference but it is there. So, yes the 1987x does sound better in that you have more frequencies to choose from. For recording purposes, the SV may be easier to work with. That's maybe because it all depends on what else is going on in the recording. For example, how your guitar is interacting with the bass and drums etc.
> The difference in volume is quite noticeable. In my smallish room the SV is very loud and the 1987x is painfully loud!


Would you say one is more 3D/complex dynamically than the other?


----------



## dslman

Also which has more snarl?


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> That would be similar in that the volume could be controlled but it will neuter the gain (power amp distortion) in other words, that part of the Plexi tone that most guys are seeking.


That's what I suspected, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> Yes I got the SV20H it took 5 months to get delivered though, it wasnt even on my wish list, I ordered it just to try one cuz I couldnt find one in the stores to try and thought I'd return it in a few weeks but I ended up loving it. I think its better than the 1987x, just as loud but better tone not as compressed, not to mention smaller and lighter than a full sized amp head, and the effects loop doesnt suck tone at all. If you dont need a full sized head and you want a plexi the SV20H is it. I built a creamback 1x12 for it and will probably eventually build a greenback 2x12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I never thought I would ever own a non master volume amp ever again theres no point in it, but the loop is so good I got that jhs master volume box in it that works amazing, dont even need an attenuator for the tones I'm after, I can get plexi tones at any volume!


That's awesome, thanks for the reply.


----------



## dslman

90% sure I'll have one of these in the near future. Still intrigued about the hiss though.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Also which has more snarl?


Obviously, the 1987x! A very general rule of thumb is: the bigger the output transformer the bigger the sound. Not just in volume but frequency.
Some guys will like the smaller amps, like @pedecamp. The bigger amps have more lows and more highs. This could also translate to being more scooped sounding to a person. In a recording situation, you could easily make either amp (SV or 1987x) sound identical. Just need a simple EQ like an API 550 to do it. Add a little to the SV or cut a little on the 1987x.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> 90% sure I'll have one of these in the near future. Still intrigued about the hiss though.


What hiss? are you referring to the guys talking about the Presence knob making noise? If so, that is not a hiss but a normal thing on the design of the amp. It only occurs when you are moving the presence knob.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Michael Roe said:


> That would be similar in that the volume could be controlled but it will neuter the gain (power amp distortion) in other words, that part of the Plexi tone that most guys are seeking.


This is right! I have an effects loop volume box (JHS Little Black Box) which is ok. It was extremely cheap so I’m keeping it. I also have the Weber Mini Mass 50. When used with my SV20h in comparison, the Weber absolutely blows the JhS away! All a man needs is a mass 50 and an SV to be happy with life. Well, maybe the addition of a Tubescreamer.

With the JHS and the SV you will be missing out on plexi tones. Isn’t that why someone buys the SV in the first place? With the Mini Mass you get what you paid for with the amp WITH the addition of extremely controlled volume. Anyone who reads my past posts knows I’m not a lover of attenuators. Even the expensive ones. This changed with the Mini Mass. im still not an attenuator fan, but I’m a huge fan of the Mini Mass 50!

With the Mini Mass I can load up my SV20h / SV212 cab and take it to any venue...even living room jam sessions with acoustic guitars.

I’m no salesman and I do not represent Weber. All I’m saying is $150 for the Mini Mass is the best money I’ve spent since buying the amp itself.

The only negative reviews I’ve read about the SV20 is that it’s too loud. So basically what I’m saying is that if the SV was sold standard with the Mini Mass there would be no negative reviews.


----------



## dslman

Dang, now I'm gassing for a 2x12.


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> What hiss? are you referring to the guys talking about the Presence knob making noise? If so, that is not a hiss but a normal thing on the design of the amp. It only occurs when you are moving the presence knob.


Those who are saying they get his just by cracking the high treble knob. A couple posted they returned them due to this.


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> What hiss? are you referring to the guys talking about the Presence knob making noise? If so, that is not a hiss but a normal thing on the design of the amp. It only occurs when you are moving the presence knob.


They are saying a NS in the loop cures it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> Obviously, the 1987x! A very general rule of thumb is: the bigger the output transformer the bigger the sound. Not just in volume but frequency.
> Some guys will like the smaller amps, like @pedecamp. The bigger amps have more lows and more highs. This could also translate to being more scooped sounding to a person. In a recording situation, you could easily make either amp (SV or 1987x) sound identical. Just need a simple EQ like an API 550 to do it. Add a little to the SV or cut a little on the 1987x.


Yeah my SV20H doesnt sound as big as my 2204 for sure but not in a bad way. Home use, basement jams and yard parties is how I mostly use my gear.


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> Those who are saying they get his just by cracking the high treble knob. A couple posted they returned them due to this.





dslman said:


> They are saying a NS in the loop cures it.



No hiss in mine, I havent heard anybody mention this either. If you get one with hiss then return it for another I guess if thats a real problem. Nah dont put anything in loop to cure hiss just return it for another one.


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> That's awesome, thanks for the reply.


In regards to the jhs pedal and an attenuator, I run all my amps at edge of breakup and the bulk of my gain from pedals, the jhs is perfect for this situation, this gives me a clean and gain tone, then I have a boost in the loop for lead volume boost. But if you want to get the bulk of your gain from the amp then go with the attenuator obviously, either way is fine it all depends on how you use your amp. I'm even considering getting another mini mass 50 with the footswitch option for the heck of it.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

dslman said:


> Dang, now I'm gassing for a 2x12.


Before the Mini Mass I was strongly thinking about a combo SV (1X10) or even a 1X12 cab. I was gonna keep my 2X12 cab. 

To me there is just such a notable difference in 1 speaker cabs VS 2 or 4. There’s that bottom end difference, but more importantly in my book it’s the openness and three deminsional quality I hear in multi speaker cabs vs single. Even the great, high dollar 1X12 or smaller cabs sound a bit boxy when compared to multi speaker cabs. 

I like the SV212 because it sits perfectly in the middle of a 1Xwhatever and a 4X12 cab. Plus, these 2X12 cabs are actually pretty light weight and easy to manage when hauling around. I can haul my entire rig, two guitars and pedalboard included, in the back seating area of my Z-71 pickup. 

Now of course, this post wouldn’t be true if it were not for my new Mini Mass. I would probably still be in the market for a little 1X10 Combo SV.


----------



## johan.b

A good compromise for these amps is a 2x12 with stereo option. 
Use mono Jack for every day playing..
plug into only one of the stereo Jack's to drop a few db's when you find yourself too loud, using it as a 1x12 option. 
Just going from 5 to 20 watts and 1 or 2 speakers, you get a lot of options without any extra gear.. it might not be enough for "at home", but should get you through rehearsals and small gigs
J


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> No hiss in mine, I havent heard anybody mention this either. If you get one with hiss then return it for another I guess if thats a real problem. Nah dont put anything in loop to cure hiss just return it for another one.


Somewhere around page 80 it was discussed, some were ok with it and others returned them.. Sample size of about owners.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Michael Roe said:


> That would be similar in that the volume could be controlled but it will neuter the gain (power amp distortion) in other words, that part of the Plexi tone that most guys are seeking.


Also currently own both, agree 100%.


----------



## dslman

Sample of 4 owners discussed the hiss.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Michael Roe said:


> Obviously, the 1987x! A very general rule of thumb is: the bigger the output transformer the bigger the sound. Not just in volume but frequency.
> Some guys will like the smaller amps, like @pedecamp. The bigger amps have more lows and more highs. This could also translate to being more scooped sounding to a person. In a recording situation, you could easily make either amp (SV or 1987x) sound identical. Just need a simple EQ like an API 550 to do it. Add a little to the SV or cut a little on the 1987x.


Also currently own both, agree 100%.


----------



## johan.b

The hiss is normal... most people accept it as such and others won't accept a vintage circuit in a new amp suffers from vintage drawbacks..
J


----------



## marshallmellowed

dslman said:


> Sample of 4 owners discussed the hiss.


All non-master Marshall's have "hiss" when turned up, it's nothing new.


----------



## Michael Roe

Ever heard of a snake that will hiss at you before it bites? Think of it the same way, before that Marshall thundering Lord of tone comes crushing your ball sack.....it politely gives you notice with a little hiss before striking!


----------



## dslman

I get it, I assumed it was similar to when you crank a DSL , you get normal hiss.
But, these guys said the hiss was happening by simply cracking the ht knob. 
It's probably not a deal breaker, just maybe more noticable on a 20w vs a 50w amp like the 1987x.


----------



## Nkyrental

Well, finally pulled the trigger and got mine last night! Had to adjust my avatar as well.
So far it is AWESOME! My fingers hurt today! Will be interesting once I get some hours on the speakers.


----------



## tce63

Nkyrental said:


> Well, finally pulled the trigger and got mine last night! Had to adjust my avatar as well.
> So far it is AWESOME! My fingers hurt today! Will be interesting once I get some hours on the speakers.



HNAD, Congrats


----------



## BrokenAlleys

https://files.fm/u/8vsyeu2z

Based on all the reviews here I got the Weber mini mass 50 today, from eBay.

What the...... is wrong here? It's glitchy, it skips between soft and loud. I can't even lower it to one properly, sometimes it finds an acceptable spot but you can tell it's not right. It should gradually lower when I turn and vice versa.

See link for demonstration. I had my son interupt his cartoons for me to film it


----------



## Shane Stevenson

BrokenAlleys said:


> https://files.fm/u/8vsyeu2z
> 
> Based on all the reviews here I got the Weber mini mass 50 today, from eBay.
> 
> What the...... is wrong here? It's glitchy, it skips between soft and loud. I can't even lower it to one properly, sometimes it finds an acceptable spot but you can tell it's not right. It should gradually lower when I turn and vice versa.
> 
> See link for demonstration. I had my son interupt his cartoons for me to film it


Man I hate that for you! I ordered mine new from Weber with no issues. Obviously yours is screwed up. Try to get a refund then order from Weber. Their built to order but they had mine in the mail within 4 days of my order. Not bad!


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Shane Stevenson said:


> Man I hate that for you! I ordered mine new from Weber with no issues. Obviously yours is screwed up. Try to get a refund then order from Weber. Their built to order but they had mine in the mail within 4 days of my order. Not bad!



Thanks. I've sent him a mail and asked how we solve this. It could possibly just be the pot itself that need some attention.


----------



## marshallmellowed

BrokenAlleys said:


> Thanks. I've sent him a mail and asked how we solve this. It could possibly just be the pot itself that need some attention.


The Weber attenuators use a wire wound rheostat (variable resistance), with a wiper that moves across the rheostat windings. You might be able to just hit it with some contact cleaner and clear up the issue. Short of that, try cleaning the wiper contact with some fine emery cloth. Or, you could just send it back.


----------



## dslman

What would you guys consider a good deal on a minty used SV2OH here in the USA?


----------



## ken361

dslman said:


> What would you guys consider a good deal on a minty used SV2OH here in the USA?


I would keep an eye on Reverb.com I found some good deals and ones on sale just keep an eye out


----------



## dslman

ken361 said:


> I would keep an eye on Reverb.com I found some good deals and ones on sale just keep an eye out


Good deal as in what price range these days. I know these are fairly new to the scene.


----------



## tce63

BrokenAlleys said:


> https://files.fm/u/8vsyeu2z
> 
> Based on all the reviews here I got the Weber mini mass 50 today, from eBay.
> 
> What the...... is wrong here? It's glitchy, it skips between soft and loud. I can't even lower it to one properly, sometimes it finds an acceptable spot but you can tell it's not right. It should gradually lower when I turn and vice versa.
> 
> See link for demonstration. I had my son interupt his cartoons for me to film it



Hej 

I understand that you are from Sweden like me, I ordered mine from TGT11 in Stockholm, took about 2 weeks to get it.

https://tgt11.com/product.html/weber-minimass-50w

No problem at all so far.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dslman said:


> Good deal as in what price range these days. I know these are fairly new to the scene.


I paid $875 for my SC20H, $925 for my SV20H, slightly used.


----------



## dslman

marshallmellowed said:


> I paid $875 for mine, slightly used.


sweet!


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I paid $875 for my SC20H, $925 for my SV20H, slightly used.





dslman said:


> sweet!


Made a correction, $875 for the SC20H, $925 for the SV20H.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> What would you guys consider a good deal on a minty used SV2OH here in the USA?


I would say the $800 range would be good. I bought mine new but did pick up the SC used for $800. 
The SV's being "Vintage" probably go for more, lol.


----------



## Michael Roe

It's just my opinion, but I think the SV will hold it's value more because when they first came out more SC amps were sold.
I have seen a lot more SCs available for sale than the SVs on the used market.


----------



## dslman

johan.b said:


> Not a fan of the tone he dailed in (it shapes up at the end), but clearly another fan of the amp.
> 
> J



Not the tone I would be happy with at all. Not that I am anybody special.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

tce63 said:


> Hej
> 
> I understand that you are from Sweden like me, I ordered mine from TGT11 in Stockholm, took about 2 weeks to get it.
> 
> https://tgt11.com/product.html/weber-minimass-50w
> 
> No problem at all so far.
> 
> View attachment 69270



Hallå!
Yeah I saw it before all this but it's out of stock so I signed up waiting, but then this trasiga jävel showed up on eBay and I took my chance.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

dslman said:


> Not the tone I would be happy with at all. Not that I am anybody special.


I don’t like that tone either. I can easily dial in that tone with my SV...but don’t. 

Back when I was shopping I bought the SC20h first because of of line demos. To me they all sounded better than the SV. So, I opened up the SC, plugged in and played. It sounded terrific. It sounded so great that I decided to buy the SV. As soon as I received my SV it was instant love! I like it better than my SC. 

Here is the thing I’ve noticed about the SV20 and on line demos. I don’t like most of them and on the older demos I’m not so sure they knew how to run the amp properly. There is one SC & SV comparison vid done on YouTube by The Tone King. It’s two dudes but I forgot their names. Anyway, they spend most of their time on the SC and when they plug into the SV they really don’t give it any time. Not only that, they don’t dial in a tone. It’s that video that made me decide on the SC initially.


----------



## tce63

BrokenAlleys said:


> Hallå!
> Yeah I saw it before all this but it's out of stock so I signed up waiting, but then this trasiga jävel showed up on eBay and I took my chance.



Shit happens, but  to the forum, a great place.

And Congrats to a fantastic amp.

SKÅL !


----------



## BrokenAlleys

marshallmellowed said:


> The Weber attenuators use a wire wound rheostat (variable resistance), with a wiper that moves across the rheostat windings. You might be able to just hit it with some contact cleaner and clear up the issue. Short of that, try cleaning the wiper contact with some fine emery cloth. Or, you could just send it back.



Thanks, but which one is the wiper contact? The thing that rotates and is in contact with the wheel? 

https://imgur.com/a/qQVYG1M


----------



## dslman

Shane Stevenson said:


> I don’t like that tone either. I can easily dial in that tone with my SV...but don’t.
> 
> Back when I was shopping I bought the SC20h first because of of line demos. To me they all sounded better than the SV. So, I opened up the SC, plugged in and played. It sounded terrific. It sounded so great that I decided to buy the SV. As soon as I received my SV it was instant love! I like it better than my SC.
> 
> Here is the thing I’ve noticed about the SV20 and on line demos. I don’t like most of them and on the older demos I’m not so sure they knew how to run the amp properly. There is one SC & SV comparison vid done on YouTube by The Tone King. It’s two dudes but I forgot their names. Anyway, they spend most of their time on the SC and when they plug into the SV they really don’t give it any time. Not only that, they don’t dial in a tone. It’s that video that made me decide on the SC initially.


I saw that same video, and yes, it was about as lame as they come. Don't understand how they attain these hopeless tones with such nice gear.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I paid $875 for my SC20H, $925 for my SV20H, slightly used.





BrokenAlleys said:


> Thanks, but which one is the wiper contact? The thing that rotates and is in contact with the wheel?
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/qQVYG1M


Yes, the "wheel" (as you refer to it) is a circular ceramic core, wound with resistive wire. Depending on where the wiper is positioned (knob rotated) it taps off more (or less) of the resistive wire.


----------



## dslman

ken361 said:


> want to try these pedals



Isn't it amazing when you can play the same note 30 times in a row, and still hear the good tone.


----------



## dslman

ken361 said:


> want to try these pedals



Does the SV20H have this same fast attack without the Schaffer, or does it make a small difference.


----------



## marshallmellowed

dslman said:


> Does the SV20H have this same fast attack without the Schaffer, or does it make a small difference.


Should be faster, as the Schaffer adds a bit of compression.


----------



## dslman

Buzzard said:


> IDK , But my friend see's him all the time where he lives in florida.He's pretty stuck in the 80's drives around in a ferrari, leather pants, pirate shirt,aviators and rolex's lol. He goes into G.C. and demands free stuff ,picks, strings etc. I just like the features of the amp but not the size headshell.


Maybe, but he's earned it. At a small club where I saw him play about 15 years ago, he let everyone who wanted , come inside his tour bus after the show one by one, and he would autograph everything you had, shake hands,take pictures, he even signed my guitar before the show in back of the club in the parking area.
Sounds like one of us Marshall lovers, which he is.


----------



## dslman

I might add, this was with his small son at the time, asleep in the back of the bus. I want to see anyone else of his stature do that for their fans. Give him cases of free stuff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dslman

ken361 said:


> want this new epiphone coming out


I had the Gibson version back in the day. Picked it up used for about 150.00 someone had replaced the tremolo with the standard hardtail and filled everything with nail polish. SO, I'd love to have one of these.Same color.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

dslman said:


> Maybe, but he's earned it. At a small club where I saw him play about 15 years ago, he let everyone who wanted , come inside his tour bus after the show one by one, and he would autograph everything you had, shake hands,take pictures, he even signed my guitar before the show in back of the club in the parking area.
> Sounds like one of us Marshall lovers, which he is.


Who are y’all talking about here?


----------



## ken361

dslman said:


> I had the Gibson version back in the day. Picked it up used for about 150.00 someone had replaced the tremolo with the standard hardtail and filled everything with nail polish. SO, I'd love to have one of these.Same color.


would love a Gibson one 2000.00 though


----------



## dslman

Shane Stevenson said:


> Who are y’all talking about here?


Yngwie


----------



## ken361

dslman said:


> Does the SV20H have this same fast attack without the Schaffer, or does it make a small difference.


Definitely gives it more gain/pick attack if you want it I have to run it low. Mine sounds warmer maybe less mids? do to its v type 10. A 50 watter I would probably run it higher


----------



## dslman

ken361 said:


>



I think this recording is picking up some pick noise. Could prolly be eq'd a bit better , but I don't hear the snarl as much.


----------



## johan.b

BrokenAlleys said:


> Hallå!
> Yeah I saw it before all this but it's out of stock so I signed up waiting, but then this trasiga jävel showed up on eBay and I took my chance.



Sad to hear your story, but welcome to the forum.... yey.. another Swede..
J


----------



## Tore knutsen

Just dumped the jump channel thing. Something with the gainstructure that the normal channel brings in just bothers me. I dont want to much gain, and now I just plug into the low input of the treble channel.
Settings: Presence where it needs to be, depending on the room, all eq between 6-8, and high treble volume cranked. Anybody else doing it this way?

This is actually the best rocktone I've gotten so far with this amp, and yes, I use my tone and volumeknob vere much. 

Sorry my bad English, second language. 
All the best to you!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Tore knutsen said:


> Just dumped the jump channel thing. Something with the gainstructure that the normal channel brings in just bothers me. I dont want to much gain, and now I just plug into the low input of the treble channel.
> Settings: Presence where it needs to be, depending on the room, all eq between 6-8, and high treble volume cranked. Anybody else doing it this way?
> 
> This is actually the best rocktone I've gotten so far with this amp, and yes, I use my tone and volumeknob vere much.
> 
> Sorry my bad English, second language.
> All the best to you!


I’ve learned that jumping channels is most effective with both volumes at 5 or below. If I don’t jump channels and get my high treble volume above 6 then it’s adds the low end that I need. So yes, I like the tone when the channels are not jumped but only with the high treble volume cranked to make up the difference in bass tones...and only with my bridge pickup on my LP. 

I jump channels and keep both volumes at around 5 because I’m always switching from my bridge pickup to my neck pickup on my Les Paul. I need to have a great neck pickup tone too so this is why I like to jump channels. 

If I were playing a gig with strictly heavier rock music then I would stay on my bridge pickup and I would not jump channels. Then I would set the high treble volume above 6. I’m just switching music genres so much and I need my neck pickup.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’ve learned that jumping channels is most effective with both volumes at 5 or below. If I don’t jump channels and get my high treble volume above 6 then it’s adds the low end that I need. So yes, I like the tone when the channels are not jumped but only with the high treble volume cranked to make up the difference in bass tones...and only with my bridge pickup on my LP.
> 
> I jump channels and keep both volumes at around 5 because I’m always switching from my bridge pickup to my neck pickup on my Les Paul. I need to have a great neck pickup tone too so this is why I like to jump channels.
> 
> If I were playing a gig with strictly heavier rock music then I would stay on my bridge pickup and I would not jump channels. Then I would set the high treble volume above 6. I’m just switching music genres so much and I need my neck pickup.


The only time I jump channels is if I want a clean tone, high treble channel on 2 and normal channel on 7. Otherwise I'm just plugged into the high treble channel dimed for crunch.


----------



## Tore knutsen

Exactely! I used to link top normal to low high treble channel, guitar into high input of treble channel. Sounds much better, to my ears anyway, to just plug in with no link. Crank it. Im playing rock in the style of BlackBerry Smoke, Black crows, Georgia satellites etc. Using a esquire, getting great crunch with volume about 7, full on lead on 10 and a beatifull clean at 5. Something happens with a plexitype amp when it's turned up. 


Shane Stevenson said:


> I’ve learned that jumping channels is most effective with both volumes at 5 or below. If I don’t jump channels and get my high treble volume above 6 then it’s adds the low end that I need. So yes, I like the tone when the channels are not jumped but only with the high treble volume cranked to make up the difference in bass tones...and only with my bridge pickup on my LP.
> 
> I jump channels and keep both volumes at around 5 because I’m always switching from my bridge pickup to my neck pickup on my Les Paul. I need to have a great neck pickup tone too so this is why I like to jump channels.
> 
> If I were playing a gig with strictly heavier rock music then I would stay on my bridge pickup and I would not jump channels. Then I would set the high treble volume above 6. I’m just switching music genres so much and I need my neck pickup.


----------



## Tore knutsen

pedecamp said:


> The only time I jump channels is if I want a clean tone, high treble channel on 2 and normal channel on 7. Otherwise I'm just plugged into the high treble channel dimed for crunch.


I'll bet you will get a great cleantone if you just turn your guitarvolumeknob down with your amp cranked also?


----------



## Tore knutsen

Sorry about the same riff over and over, just to show my settings, and how it sounds.
Presence: 3, bass 7, mids 8, treble 7, high treble low input cranked. Using volume and tone on tele bridge. Some effects on at some times. fulltone supatrem, hall of fame mini, carbon copy, analogman bad bob boost.


----------



## johan.b

Tore knutsen said:


> Just dumped the jump channel thing. Something with the gainstructure that the normal channel brings in just bothers me. I dont want to much gain, and now I just plug into the low input of the treble channel.
> Settings: Presence where it needs to be, depending on the room, all eq between 6-8, and high treble volume cranked. Anybody else doing it this way?
> 
> This is actually the best rocktone I've gotten so far with this amp, and yes, I use my tone and volumeknob vere much.
> 
> Sorry my bad English, second language.
> All the best to you!



Quoting my own reply from much earlier in this thread as reply...


johan.b said:


> Most people I know who ever played a plexi just plugged into the upper bright/ high treble input then turned it up until it sounds good.. around 8 on the dail.... I've only seen people link the channels in music stores and YouTube demos...
> J


J


----------



## paul-e-mann

Tore knutsen said:


> I'll bet you will get a great cleantone if you just turn your guitarvolumeknob down with your amp cranked also?


Not so bad, I got a jhs master volume box in the loop and playing at home volume so rolling the guitar knob doesnt sound as good as if the amp was louder. Either way it works.


----------



## Michael Roe

Tore knutsen said:


> Sorry about the same riff over and over, just to show my settings, and how it sounds.
> Presence: 3, bass 7, mids 8, treble 7, high treble low input cranked. Using volume and tone on tele bridge. Some effects on at some times. fulltone supatrem, hall of fame mini, carbon copy, analogman bad bob boost.



Sounding good!
Is that a 2061CX cab?


----------



## Tore knutsen

Michael Roe said:


> Sounding good!
> Is that a 2061CX cab?


Thank you Michael! Yes it is, 2061cx


----------



## Tore knutsen

johan.b said:


> Quoting my own reply from much earlier in this thread as reply...
> 
> J


Yes! I just like the low input on the high treble channel a little better at the moment with my tele


----------



## marshallmellowed

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’ve learned that jumping channels is most effective with both volumes at 5 or below. If I don’t jump channels and get my high treble volume above 6 then it’s adds the low end that I need. So yes, I like the tone when the channels are not jumped but only with the high treble volume cranked to make up the difference in bass tones...and only with my bridge pickup on my LP.
> 
> I jump channels and keep both volumes at around 5 because I’m always switching from my bridge pickup to my neck pickup on my Les Paul. I need to have a great neck pickup tone too so this is why I like to jump channels.
> 
> If I were playing a gig with strictly heavier rock music then I would stay on my bridge pickup and I would not jump channels. Then I would set the high treble volume above 6. I’m just switching music genres so much and I need my neck pickup.


I do both, depending on my mood, and what I'm playing. Jumping the channels adds a complexity to the overdrive that you just can't achieve otherwise (IMO). I jump the channels with a "Y" cable 90% of the time, and also keep the volumes at around 5 (or below).


----------



## tce63

Tore knutsen said:


> Sorry about the same riff over and over, just to show my settings, and how it sounds.
> Presence: 3, bass 7, mids 8, treble 7, high treble low input cranked. Using volume and tone on tele bridge. Some effects on at some times. fulltone supatrem, hall of fame mini, carbon copy, analogman bad bob boost.




Sounds great , Love my Esquire into the SV20H


----------



## Tore knutsen

tce63 said:


> Sounds great , Love my Esquire into the SV20H


Thank you tce63! There is something about keeping it simple, isn't it?


----------



## tce63

Tore knutsen said:


> Thank you tce63! There is something about keeping it simple, isn't it?



Why make it harder than it is, Esquire, some Boost and SV20H , And then I am ready for some hours of fun 

Cheers


----------



## Tore knutsen

tce63 said:


> Why make it harder than it is, Esquire, some Boost and SV20H , And then I am ready for some hours of fun
> 
> Cheers


Yes, then we're on the same team brother


----------



## tce63

Tore knutsen said:


> Yes, then we're on the same team brother


----------



## Tore knutsen

tce63 said:


> View attachment 69377


Yeah, cool as f....


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Tore knutsen said:


> Sorry about the same riff over and over, just to show my settings, and how it sounds.
> Presence: 3, bass 7, mids 8, treble 7, high treble low input cranked. Using volume and tone on tele bridge. Some effects on at some times. fulltone supatrem, hall of fame mini, carbon copy, analogman bad bob boost.





Are you attenuating in this clip?


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Just a thought after trying two attenuators. Bugera and Weber (I managed to fix the Weber, sort of, last night). 

The JHS pedal in the loop is much better. Less gain yes, but more "room". The attenuation thing makes it sound lifeless and small imo. I'm waiting for a Palisades which I'm sure will kick this into the gain territory I want.


----------



## Tore knutsen

BrokenAlleys said:


> Are you attenuating in this clip?


Yes I am. Toneking Iron man 2. 3 clicks (15db )down since I'm at home doing this video. At gigs usually only -3db to -7db down, opens up some more


----------



## Tore knutsen

BrokenAlleys said:


> Just a thought after trying two attenuators. Bugera and Weber (I managed to fix the Weber, sort of, last night).
> 
> The JHS pedal in the loop is much better. Less gain yes, but more "room". The attenuation thing makes it sound lifeless and small imo. I'm waiting for a Palisades which I'm sure will kick this into the gain territory I want.


Thats one way to go, agree on that. Used to have a RC booster in the loop for the same purpose, and it worked ok. But the toneking is just perfect to take it down a Hair, and it has 3 db/6db cleanboost that is very useful to me Never tried the bugera or weber I'm afraid.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Tore knutsen said:


> Thats one way to go, agree on that. Used to have a RC booster in the loop for the same purpose, and it worked ok. But the toneking is just perfect to take it down a Hair, and it has 3 db/6db cleanboost that is very useful to me Never tried the bugera or weber I'm afraid.




I wish I could try every attenuator there is. There must be one I'd like. 

I fantasize daily of the day when I can properly crank my amp. It'll come this summer when I'll have a whole house to myself. Playing now with JHS in the loop is great, but playing it like one should must be like....heaven. Like in those videos of deaf people with a new implant, suddenly they hear and weep with joy.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

BrokenAlleys said:


> I wish I could try every attenuator there is. There must be one I'd like.
> 
> I fantasize daily of the day when I can properly crank my amp. It'll come this summer when I'll have a whole house to myself. Playing now with JHS in the loop is great, but playing it like one should must be like....heaven. Like in those videos of deaf people with a new implant, suddenly they hear and weep with joy.


I think if you had a Weber Mini Mass with a clean bill of health then you would be satisfied. 

Before the Weber I didn’t like attenuators much.


----------



## tce63

BrokenAlleys said:


> Just a thought after trying two attenuators. Bugera and Weber (I managed to fix the Weber, sort of, last night).
> 
> The JHS pedal in the loop is much better. Less gain yes, but more "room". The attenuation thing makes it sound lifeless and small imo. I'm waiting for a Palisades which I'm sure will kick this into the gain territory I want.



I don´t know where you live in Sweden (I will send you a message) but if you like you can come to me and test mine


----------



## Tore knutsen

BrokenAlleys said:


> I wish I could try every attenuator there is. There must be one I'd like.
> 
> I fantasize daily of the day when I can properly crank my amp. It'll come this summer when I'll have a whole house to myself. Playing now with JHS in the loop is great, but playing it like one should must be like....heaven. Like in those videos of deaf people with a new implant, suddenly they hear and weep with joy.


Get yourself a toneking or an aracom attenuator, and I can promise you that you will get satisfied. Expensive, but great attenuators
But offcourse, If you attenuate hard, you will loose something, I only use it shave off some db at gigs. At home I usually just rehearsal with boss wasa air headphones


----------



## dslman

Almost got one yesterday, but we couldn't make an agreement on the price. It was very minty, but on the internet,so I couldn't test it.
So, instead I started putting together a Arrow shed . And now depression sets in....


----------



## marco_giampa23

So the guy I was going to buy the AFD100 from sold it to someone else, didnt even contact me say that someone else was interested and that I would need too pay more. Now I dont have an amp, and the chance of me finding an AFD100 in australai, let alone for $2k. I dont know what to do now


----------



## dslman

scozz said:


> I don't know how old you are Solar, I'm 63, and have been playing guitar since I was 13. In the 70s I played in a very loud band and I jammed with many other loud bands many times, I use to own a very expensive 200 watt stereo system all thru the 80s, with 4 very big, very loud Infinity 3- way Loudspeakers, (back then 3-way meant woofer, midrange, and tweeter), I played my Classic rock music very loud.
> 
> So now I'm 63 and have hearing loss in both ears, along with tinnitus in both ears, I am constantly saying 'what' to everyone I talk to. When my wife and I go out to dinner with friends and family, I am out of the conversation most of the time because I can't make out what they are saying.
> 
> I'm saying all this to anyone who'll listen, mostly to my friends here that are young, or younger than me, and still have all of their hearing. Be very careful, this kind of thing creeps on a person, it's not a very gradual thing.
> 
> 
> (I'm sure there are plenty of guys here that are in the same boat as I am,...maybe you @solarburnDSL50!!)


Tinnitus is no joke.


----------



## dslman

G the wildman said:


> I find it hard to get a bad tone regardless.
> 
> yesterday i decided to play my LP with 57 pro pups through my jvm combo with two 12 inch speakers. It was nice because it can be played loud but does not split one's ears. After a few hours I plugged the same guitar into to SV with single cab and not too much attenuation. Now tone is subjective, but imho the tone of the SV was much better. particularly note definition. You can hear every string ring like a bell. But just too loud. The attenuation does not kill the tone but it is not such a joy to play quietly.
> 
> So today I am going to have a JVM day and play unconstrained.
> 
> So volume for me is about enjoyability. If all nobs full on lights your fire, get burning.
> 
> G


Interesting


----------



## dslman

BrokenAlleys said:


> Still loving my SV20 been doing the Malcolm thing through high treble input and jumper.
> 
> However, I just tried connecting through
> the normal channel. I had to knock on the knobs a bit and harshly turn them in order to get a sound.
> 
> Should I have someone have a look inside and spray them with something? I guess it's called" scratchy pots" in english. Is this something I can easily fix myself?
> 
> I would appreciate if someone bothered to answer.


Just don't understand a amp this new ,and expensive having scratchy pots. I suppose there are defective pots that have nothing to do with the amp technically.


----------



## T.J.

I received the new American Musical Supply mag in the mail today and there is no SV20 listed! The SC20 is listed for sale however 
I know this probably means nothing


----------



## dslman

Hey, I have read through the whole thread finally, and here are my thoughts, for what it's worth. Just my observations.
1) The SV20H is a true Plexi experience, and most are quite happy with them.
2) There was a few who reported hiss, and some who said it was true , others said its not a game changer.
3) There is confusion or discussion on a good way to get a proper solo boost ie. loop, vol. box, etc..
4) There is a bubbling issue with the front plate being reported.
5) This one is tricky...some say the amp is loud, others say it's not as loud as they expected. Also,, gathered that there is not a huge volume difference between the 5w and 20w settings. Also the amp doesn't get much louder after 5 or 6 ,just more saturated.
6) The amp must be played loud to hit the sweet spot, and lots of talk about attenuation, which I was surprised by.
Having never owned a 4-holer, I would have thougbt I could still get a realistic tone at non-attenuated volumes using a transparent OD. Especially on a 20 watter. But I do prefer loud.
7) Seems to be an amp that requires the user to have the proper speakers that suit their ears. But, it sounds like it works well with most popular varieties.
8) A 2x12 cabinet works great with the head, and seems to be the most popular.
9) Can keep up with a hard hitting drummer.
10) FX LOOP works well.
11) Possibly not the best bedroom amp, unless you are experienced...lol
12) Compared to the Origin 20/50 ,the SV20 is more dynamic, 3D, and on a different level of satisfaction.
13) Some talk about the bright cap...
I went through this myself on the 2203x...whew... Now I'm a stock guy.
14) The SV20H doesn't need biasing, and there's no bias pot. , use matched tubes.
15) I'll hopefully own one someday.
These are just my perceptions from all you guys, and I appreciate everyones contributions. It always helps me affirm what my ears are hearing.


----------



## Michael Roe

dslman said:


> Hey, I have read through the whole thread finally, and here are my thoughts, for what it's worth. Just my observations.
> 1) The SV20H is a true Plexi experience, and most are quite happy with them.
> 2) There was a few who reported hiss, and some who said it was true , others said its not a game changer.
> 3) There is confusion or discussion on a good way to get a proper solo boost ie. loop, vol. box, etc..
> 4) There is a bubbling issue with the front plate being reported.
> 5) This one is tricky...some say the amp is loud, others say it's not as loud as they expected. Also,, gathered that there is not a huge volume difference between the 5w and 20w settings. Also the amp doesn't get much louder after 5 or 6 ,just more saturated.
> 6) The amp must be played loud to hit the sweet spot, and lots of talk about attenuation, which I was surprised by.
> Having never owned a 4-holer, I would have thougbt I could still get a realistic tone at non-attenuated volumes using a transparent OD. Especially on a 20 watter. But I do prefer loud.
> 7) Seems to be an amp that requires the user to have the proper speakers that suit their ears. But, it sounds like it works well with most popular varieties.
> 8) A 2x12 cabinet works great with the head, and seems to be the most popular.
> 9) Can keep up with a hard hitting drummer.
> 10) FX LOOP works well.
> 11) Possibly not the best bedroom amp, unless you are experienced...lol
> 12) Compared to the Origin 20/50 ,the SV20 is more dynamic, 3D, and on a different level of satisfaction.
> 13) Some talk about the bright cap...
> I went through this myself on the 2203x...whew... Now I'm a stock guy.
> 14) The SV20H doesn't need biasing, and there's no bias pot. , use matched tubes.
> 15) I'll hopefully own one someday.
> These are just my perceptions from all you guys, and I appreciate everyones contributions. It always helps me affirm what my ears are hearing.


You should worry more about #15
Also, contact the moderator and have him delete the 161 prior pages since you got it all summed up now


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> You should worry more about #15
> Also, contact the moderator and have him delete the 161 prior pages since you got it all summed up now


I have been known to compulse, and 15 would be it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marco_giampa23 said:


> So the guy I was going to buy the AFD100 from sold it to someone else, didnt even contact me say that someone else was interested and that I would need too pay more. Now I dont have an amp, and the chance of me finding an AFD100 in australai, let alone for $2k. I dont know what to do now


No offense (really), but this an SV20 thread. Posting here, about what amp to get, probably won't get you the number of responses you might get if you just started a separate post "What Marshall should I get..". Just a suggestion.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

marco_giampa23 said:


> So the guy I was going to buy the AFD100 from sold it to someone else, didnt even contact me say that someone else was interested and that I would need too pay more. Now I dont have an amp, and the chance of me finding an AFD100 in australai, let alone for $2k. I dont know what to do now


Well since your in SV20 land I’m assuming this is an amp your interested in. maybe you should just buy it a ring, propose and be done with it. 

As far as the AFD100...I’m sure it’s a great amp, but for me it would be one of those amps I bought only after my gear for playing gigs in the real world was purchased first. I don’t know how big the venues are where your making a buck or two, but you should seriously take into account how powerful 100 Marshall watts can be. 

Let me be of some assistance here...gear for a normal sized venue can include 1 SV20h, 1 SV212 or 112 cab, two guitars in case a string breaks, one dingbat Voodoo Lab powered pedal board, a few quality pedals (can’t go wrong with the ugly green ones), one guitar cable, one pedal cable or 4 cables for using the effects loop and last but not least...a Weber Mini Mass 50. Feel free to skip the pedal board thing and ride that volume. The SV excels at this. All of this can fit in the back seat. Your done


----------



## marco_giampa23

Shane Stevenson said:


> Well since your in SV20 land I’m assuming this is an amp your interested in. maybe you should just buy it a ring, propose and be done with it.
> 
> As far as the AFD100...I’m sure it’s a great amp, but for me it would be one of those amps I bought only after my gear for playing gigs in the real world was purchased first. I don’t know how big the venues are where your making a buck or two, but you should seriously take into account how powerful 100 Marshall watts can be.
> 
> Let me be of some assistance here...gear for a normal sized venue can include 1 SV20h, 1 SV212 or 112 cab, two guitars in case a string breaks, one dingbat Voodoo Lab powered pedal board, a few quality pedals (can’t go wrong with the ugly green ones), one guitar cable, one pedal cable or 4 cables for using the effects loop and last but not least...a Weber Mini Mass 50. Feel free to skip the pedal board thing and ride that volume. The SV excels at this. All of this can fit in the back seat. Your done


Ill speak to my local store about ordering an SV20 if they are open and able to do so they have been closed alot recently so see if i can find a time they are open


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Shane Stevenson said:


> I think if you had a Weber Mini Mass with a clean bill of health then you would be satisfied.
> 
> Before the Weber I didn’t like attenuators much.


 
That's the very one I just tried. It made the sound small and lifeless. It could be that this specific unit is faulty.

What does clean bill of health mean?


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> Just don't understand a amp this new ,and expensive having scratchy pots. I suppose there are defective pots that have nothing to do with the amp technically.


I dont understand it either but everybody says the presence pot is different than the rest of the pots, i think they call it a reostat, they say a full size 1959 does the same thing. Its scratchy when you turn it (not noisy like a dirty pot) but doesnt affect anything.


----------



## paul-e-mann

T.J. said:


> I received the new American Musical Supply mag in the mail today and there is no SV20 listed! The SC20 is listed for sale however
> I know this probably means nothing


Sold out and probably not getting any more any time soon!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

BrokenAlleys said:


> That's the very one I just tried. It made the sound small and lifeless. It could be that this specific unit is faulty.
> 
> What does clean bill of health mean?


Clean bill of health was likely referencing a previous poster who had a technical issue with the Weber Mini Mass he purchased. 

If you attenuate this amp (and I'm guessing any amp, for that matter) way down in volume, like whisper quiet, of course it will sound small and lifeless. But in my experience, even at a 75% attenuation level this amp brings the goods. Playing it through a speaker cabinet that moves a little air helps, too.


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> Hey, I have read through the whole thread finally, and here are my thoughts, for what it's worth. Just my observations.
> 1) The SV20H is a true Plexi experience, and most are quite happy with them.
> 2) There was a few who reported hiss, and some who said it was true , others said its not a game changer.
> 3) There is confusion or discussion on a good way to get a proper solo boost ie. loop, vol. box, etc..
> 4) There is a bubbling issue with the front plate being reported.
> 5) This one is tricky...some say the amp is loud, others say it's not as loud as they expected. Also,, gathered that there is not a huge volume difference between the 5w and 20w settings. Also the amp doesn't get much louder after 5 or 6 ,just more saturated.
> 6) The amp must be played loud to hit the sweet spot, and lots of talk about attenuation, which I was surprised by.
> Having never owned a 4-holer, I would have thougbt I could still get a realistic tone at non-attenuated volumes using a transparent OD. Especially on a 20 watter. But I do prefer loud.
> 7) Seems to be an amp that requires the user to have the proper speakers that suit their ears. But, it sounds like it works well with most popular varieties.
> 8) A 2x12 cabinet works great with the head, and seems to be the most popular.
> 9) Can keep up with a hard hitting drummer.
> 10) FX LOOP works well.
> 11) Possibly not the best bedroom amp, unless you are experienced...lol
> 12) Compared to the Origin 20/50 ,the SV20 is more dynamic, 3D, and on a different level of satisfaction.
> 13) Some talk about the bright cap...
> I went through this myself on the 2203x...whew... Now I'm a stock guy.
> 14) The SV20H doesn't need biasing, and there's no bias pot. , use matched tubes.
> 15) I'll hopefully own one someday.
> These are just my perceptions from all you guys, and I appreciate everyones contributions. It always helps me affirm what my ears are hearing.


So the only thing left for you to do is buy one to try while youre saving up for one, otherwise a year from now when you saved up enough to get one youll either be pleasantly surprised or disappointed by the let down it wasnt all that. You can buy and try from any big box store for 45 days and return it if you choose. At least youll know now its the amp for you or not before you waste time saving for a year. Make sense?

I did this exact thing, bought one with the expectation of returning it just to see what it was. I was pleasantly surprised and turned me into a 4 hole convert, I decided to keep it. Order a jhs box with it, the amp on its own in my opinion is unusable at home with out one or an attenuator. In my case i ordered both and the jhs showed up that week and the amp became out of stock and back ordered and showed up 5 months later lol. But i never gave up!


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> So the only thing left for you to do is buy one to try while youre saving up for one, otherwise a year from now when you saved up enough to get one youll either be pleasantly surprised or disappointed by the let down it wasnt all that. You can buy and try from any big box store for 45 days and return it if you choose. At least youll know now its the amp for you or not before you waste time saving for a year. Make sense?
> 
> I did this exact thing, bought one with the expectation of returning it just to see what it was. I was pleasantly surprised and turned me into a 4 hole convert, I decided to keep it. Order a jhs box with it, the amp on its own in my opinion is unusable at home with out one or an attenuator. In my case i ordered both and the jhs showed up that week and the amp became out of stock and back ordered and showed up 5 months later lol. But i never gave up!


Right On! I'm not the type to write a analogy on an entire thread, so I'm REALLY interested in this little monster.


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> Right On! I'm not the type to write a analogy on an entire thread, so I'm REALLY interested in this little monster.


Buy one today!!!


----------



## dslman

Michael Roe said:


> You should worry more about #15
> Also, contact the moderator and have him delete the 161 prior pages since you got it all summed up now


Still lots of good info. in this long thread that I prolly missed, just some of the things that interested me. 4-holer convert, that's what I should have done when I was younger. Obviously thought I could get the tone in other ways, like I said the modded JMP 2203 was the closest amp I've owned to this . I do hear a little more magic in the 1987x, but they are close. The SLP 1959 seems darker, but in a glorious way.


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> Buy one today!!!


Suppose I've opened my yap enough about it...lol


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> Buy one today!!!


Why did you get rid of your 1987x? Do you regret it?


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> Why did you get rid of your 1987x? Do you regret it?


The seller didnt disclose previous damage to the amp, the board had burn marks on it, replacement parts inside that didnt make sense, it popped fuses on me a couple times. I returned it with a fight. It sounded good for the short time I had it, it had a ppimv. Thats the last time i buy an amp without gut shots, he had it listed as excellent condition, effing liar. But if not for that amp i wouldnt have been inclined to buy the SV20H. I think a 50 watt plexi is too loud, a 20 watt makes more sense.

I also had a JTM45 before that amp, i got cold feet after buying it and it showed up damaged in the mail which gave me an out to return it.

This was all for the better, it helped validate that the SV20H made more sense to own. If you want loud then run the SV20H without a jhs or attenuator, you dont need high wattage amps to get loud, especially after hearing from guys that own both to validate this. With that said, Im still thinking about getting a late model 1959 for the fun of it lol.

Now go buy one today!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

BrokenAlleys said:


> That's the very one I just tried. It made the sound small and lifeless. It could be that this specific unit is faulty.
> 
> What does clean bill of health mean?


When I say “clean bill of health” I mean a product that’s working properly.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Clean bill of health was likely referencing a previous poster who had a technical issue with the Weber Mini Mass he purchased.
> 
> If you attenuate this amp (and I'm guessing any amp, for that matter) way down in volume, like whisper quiet, of course it will sound small and lifeless. But in my experience, even at a 75% attenuation level this amp brings the goods. Playing it through a speaker cabinet that moves a little air helps, too.




I am that poster. However I did some cleaning, some sandpaper-ing and it was less glitchy after that. Not perfect but much better in terms of finding a spot where I want the volume to be. 

I'll give the Weber a last chance once my Palisades arrives. I'll be fine just using the JHS in the loop too.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

“Less Glitchy” and “Not perfect” means not working properly. It’s a paperweight at this point. Buying used can be a gamble at times. I know first hand. 

The Mini Mass and the JHS Little Black Box are two completely differant animals and to me, as different as night and day. There is really no comparison here.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Shane Stevenson said:


> “Less Glitchy” and “Not perfect” means not working properly. It’s a paperweight at this point. Buying used can be a gamble at times. I know first hand.
> 
> The Mini Mass and the JHS Little Black Box are two completely differant animals and to me, as different as night and day. There is really no comparison here.



Yes, since it's glitchy it's not working properly.

Yes, an attenuator and a volume pedal are different things.


----------



## dslman

pedecamp said:


> The seller didnt disclose previous damage to the amp, the board had burn marks on it, replacement parts inside that didnt make sense, it popped fuses on me a couple times. I returned it with a fight. It sounded good for the short time I had it, it had a ppimv. Thats the last time i buy an amp without gut shots, he had it listed as excellent condition, effing liar. But if not for that amp i wouldnt have been inclined to buy the SV20H. I think a 50 watt plexi is too loud, a 20 watt makes more sense.
> 
> I also had a JTM45 before that amp, i got cold feet after buying it and it showed up damaged in the mail which gave me an out to return it.
> 
> This was all for the better, it helped validate that the SV20H made more sense to own. If you want loud then run the SV20H without a jhs or attenuator, you dont need high wattage amps to get loud, especially after hearing from guys that own both to validate this. With that said, Im still thinking about getting a late model 1959 for the fun of it lol.
> 
> Now go buy one today!


OOh man! What a bummer on the 1987x , glad you got it returned. Are you able to get similar tones out of your 2204? Those are nice amps, my friend had one and it was glorious. but it wasn't very loud for some reason. 
Anyway. Which amp of the two is your favorite, bet it's the 2204.


----------



## scozz

dslman said:


> Suppose I've opened my yap enough about it...lol


Yeah I agree,..... just buy one man!


If it’s not for you return it!


----------



## paul-e-mann

dslman said:


> OOh man! What a bummer on the 1987x , glad you got it returned. Are you able to get similar tones out of your 2204? Those are nice amps, my friend had one and it was glorious. but it wasn't very loud for some reason.
> Anyway. Which amp of the two is your favorite, bet it's the 2204.


I like both amps for different reasons, they dont sound the same plus they have different speakers that makes a big difference. They are both loud if you want them to be.


----------



## Musicmaniac

dslman said:


> Hey, I have read through the whole thread finally, and here are my thoughts, for what it's worth. Just my observations.
> 1) The SV20H is a true Plexi experience, and most are quite happy with them.
> 2) There was a few who reported hiss, and some who said it was true , others said its not a game changer.
> 3) There is confusion or discussion on a good way to get a proper solo boost ie. loop, vol. box, etc..
> 4) There is a bubbling issue with the front plate being reported.
> 5) This one is tricky...some say the amp is loud, others say it's not as loud as they expected. Also,, gathered that there is not a huge volume difference between the 5w and 20w settings. Also the amp doesn't get much louder after 5 or 6 ,just more saturated.
> 6) The amp must be played loud to hit the sweet spot, and lots of talk about attenuation, which I was surprised by.
> Having never owned a 4-holer, I would have thougbt I could still get a realistic tone at non-attenuated volumes using a transparent OD. Especially on a 20 watter. But I do prefer loud.
> 7) Seems to be an amp that requires the user to have the proper speakers that suit their ears. But, it sounds like it works well with most popular varieties.
> 8) A 2x12 cabinet works great with the head, and seems to be the most popular.
> 9) Can keep up with a hard hitting drummer.
> 10) FX LOOP works well.
> 11) Possibly not the best bedroom amp, unless you are experienced...lol
> 12) Compared to the Origin 20/50 ,the SV20 is more dynamic, 3D, and on a different level of satisfaction.
> 13) Some talk about the bright cap...
> I went through this myself on the 2203x...whew... Now I'm a stock guy.
> 14) The SV20H doesn't need biasing, and there's no bias pot. , use matched tubes.
> 15) I'll hopefully own one someday.
> These are just my perceptions from all you guys, and I appreciate everyones contributions. It always helps me affirm what my ears are hearing.


I wish I read this before I read the whole thread!


----------



## dslman

Musicmaniac said:


> I wish I read this before I read the whole thread!


I usually don't read entire threads, but I have been away, and really interested in this amp.
Still lots of good stuff I didn't mention.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

dslman said:


> I usually don't read entire threads, but I have been away, and really interested in this amp.
> Still lots of good stuff I didn't mention.


Well I hope you paid the most attention to my review, since it’s clearly the most important!


----------



## dslman

Shane Stevenson said:


> Well I hope you paid the most attention to my review, since it’s clearly the most important!


I enjoyed them all, I really want one, so it's prolly in the cards.
Also,got me thinking about a 2x12 cab.
I still have a 4x12 with greenbacks I use with my 100, but I like a stereo rig sometimes.
Does anyone know if the FX loop works the same on the SV20H as it would on say the DSL head?
I've always had good results using the slave amp method via FX loop with two DSL heads.


----------



## ken361

Stills plexi at 3:34  check the cabs out


----------



## Gaz Baker

Hey,,..... You SV guys,.... Have you seen this interesting little clip, involving the Boss EQ 200 graphic EQ pedal?

Totally transforms the sound. Be a great addition to an already great amp!!!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

dslman said:


> I enjoyed them all, I really want one, so it's prolly in the cards.
> Also,got me thinking about a 2x12 cab.
> I still have a 4x12 with greenbacks I use with my 100, but I like a stereo rig sometimes.
> Does anyone know if the FX loop works the same on the SV20H as it would on say the DSL head?
> I've always had good results using the slave amp method via FX loop with two DSL heads.


Slaving the SV into another amp works fine (I actually slave my SV into my DSL100).
Otherwise because of the way the amp is designed, the SV's FX loop isn't as flexible as the DSL's. You can't use a clean boost to get a lead volume lift, using an EQ pedal works fine though.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Gaz Baker said:


> Hey,,..... You SV guys,.... Have you seen this interesting little clip, involving the Boss EQ 200 graphic EQ pedal?
> 
> Totally transforms the sound. Be a great addition to an already great amp!!!



I can literally see the dollar bills flying out of my wallet... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Slaving the SV into another amp works fine (I actually slave my SV into my DSL100).
> Otherwise because of the way the amp is designed, the SV's FX loop isn't as flexible as the DSL's. You can't use a clean boost to get a lead volume lift, using an EQ pedal works fine though.


I know you play on stages and I dont, but at the volumes I play for basement jams and backyard party volumes (which is loud), a boost in the loop gives me plenty of lead volume boost.


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> Stills plexi at 3:34  check the cabs out



Stephen having a hard time catching on, it must be the pot LOL.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Gaz Baker said:


> Hey,,..... You SV guys,.... Have you seen this interesting little clip, involving the Boss EQ 200 graphic EQ pedal?
> 
> Totally transforms the sound. Be a great addition to an already great amp!!!


To anyone looking for a phenomenal SV20h vid, this guy did a great one. It’s not this demo vid but another one that’s just a basic review on the SV. 

Earlier I mentioned bad SV vids, but this guy did a really good one.


----------



## dslman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Slaving the SV into another amp works fine (I actually slave my SV into my DSL100).
> Otherwise because of the way the amp is designed, the SV's FX loop isn't as flexible as the DSL's. You can't use a clean boost to get a lead volume lift, using an EQ pedal works fine though.


Alright thanks for clarifying that. And it's good news , since I'd prolly only slave the DSL any way.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, works fine. That's actually what prompted the switch from the TimeFactor to the DD-500 on my big board, as the DD-500 is quite a bit more flexible in delay lanes panning than the Eventide is. Plus it sounds just as good (which is high praise, as I absolutely LOVE how the TF sounds).



pedecamp said:


> I know you play on stages and I dont, but at the volumes I play for basement jams and backyard party volumes (which is loud), a boost in the loop gives me plenty of lead volume boost.


Probably depends on how you set the amp. I usually have both volumes at around 7, and lower overall volume via the volume box in the FX loop depending on how loud I can be for a particular stage. And a clean boost doesn't give me the 5-6dB of boost I need to cut through the mix for leads, unless I crank it, at which point it adds some more saturation and compression (which isn't what I want from that particular pedal). While an EQ does the job just fine (plus I can tweak frequency balance so as to smooth out treble a bit and cut some low end to have some clarity for neck pickup/low strings soloing), so that's what I'm rolling with.

Again, I tested quite a few things (including about 10 different boosts with different topologies) until I found a setup that works for me, and stuck with it. Might not work for everyone (especially the volume box, as this seems to be quite a divisive topic), but I'm super happy with how the rig sounds and plays, so I have zero reason to keep throwing money at it trying to fix what isn't broken


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yeah, works fine. That's actually what prompted the switch from the TimeFactor to the DD-500 on my big board, as the DD-500 is quite a bit more flexible in delay lanes panning than the Eventide is. Plus it sounds just as good (which is high praise, as I absolutely LOVE how the TF sounds).
> 
> 
> Probably depends on how you set the amp. I usually have both volumes at around 7, and lower overall volume via the volume box in the FX loop depending on how loud I can be for a particular stage. And a clean boost doesn't give me the 5-6dB of boost I need to cut through the mix for leads, unless I crank it, at which point it adds some more saturation and compression (which isn't what I want from that particular pedal). While an EQ does the job just fine (plus I can tweak frequency balance so as to smooth out treble a bit and cut some low end to have some clarity for neck pickup/low strings soloing), so that's what I'm rolling with.
> 
> Again, I tested quite a few things (including about 10 different boosts with different topologies) until I found a setup that works for me, and stuck with it. Might not work for everyone (especially the volume box, as this seems to be quite a divisive topic), but I'm super happy with how the rig sounds and plays, so I have zero reason to keep throwing money at it trying to fix what isn't broken


I'm plugged into the high treble upper jack and have my high treble volume dimed and a JHS in the loop for volume control, then placed after the JHS in the loop an LPB-1 boost for lead volume boost. Works extremely well.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Depends on the volume at which you're playing I guess, and lots of other factors. But if it works for you, that's pretty much all that matters !


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Depends on the volume at which you're playing I guess, and lots of other factors. But if it works for you, that's pretty much all that matters !


Yeah works well at home volume and band volume.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

So I think I finally figured out the lead boost volume issue... I'm running an LPB-1 in the effects loop, with a JHS Little Black Box after the LPB-1 with the volume attenuated about 1/4, maybe a bit less. I have my trusty Spark Boost in the front end the fatten up the signal lost from the JHS LBB. I also play through the 20W mode to give the amp more headroom versus the 5 watt setting. I'm attenuating with my Weber Mini Mass anyway... Hitting the LPB-1 gives me the volume boost I need for leads now, without adding extra saturation. I think the keys to this formula is the JHS LBB/Spark combo and playing on 20W mode. I've been able to replicate this multiple times and it's giving me what I want. I'm so stoked now, hot damn!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kim Lucky Day said:


> So I think I finally figured out the lead boost volume issue... I'm running an LPB-1 in the effects loop, with a JHS Little Black Box after the LPB-1 with the volume attenuated about 1/4, maybe a bit less. I have my trusty Spark Boost in the front end the fatten up the signal lost from the JHS LBB. I also play through the 20W mode to give the amp more headroom versus the 5 watt setting. I'm attenuating with my Weber Mini Mass anyway... Hitting the LPB-1 gives me the volume boost I need for leads now, without adding extra saturation. I think the keys to this formula is the JHS LBB/Spark combo and playing on 20W mode. I've been able to replicate this multiple times and it's giving me what I want. I'm so stoked now, hot damn!


Interesting, I have the JHS before the LPB-1 in the loop, never tried it the other way, and yeah I always play in 20 watt mode. Glad you figured it out!


----------



## BanditPanda

Kim what is pedal order you have going into the FX Loop? ( presuming you've got more than the LPB-1 and the LBB going in )
BP


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

BanditPanda said:


> Kim what is pedal order you have going into the FX Loop? ( presuming you've got more than the LPB-1 and the LBB going in )
> BP



FX loop send/LPB-1/JHS LBB/FX loop return

Everything else (Spark, etc) is going in the front end.


----------



## BanditPanda

OK thanks Kim. Was thinking that you may have been running some delay / verb or whatever also in the loop.
BP


----------



## tce63

I only use 3 pedals with my SV20

2 Spark Boost in front, one in fat mode and one as clean boost, I also have a Hof in the loop.
Sounds just great.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

BanditPanda said:


> OK thanks Kim. Was thinking that you may have been running some delay / verb or whatever also in the loop.
> BP


Currently I have these going in the front end after the Spark and Phase 90. I don't run a lot of reverb (actually hardly at all) and not much delay, either. If I were to move these to the loop, I'm guessing I'd put these after the JHS LBB?


----------



## Shane Stevenson

tce63 said:


> I only use 3 pedals with my SV20
> 
> 2 Spark Boost in front, one in fat mode and one as clean boost, I also have a Hof in the loop.
> Sounds just great.


I’m just using three pedals too! Keeley reverb/delay, ts808 and Mini Tubescreamer.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

DesolationBlvd said:


> I was starting to think about reversing the cascade mod, and going back to using the Turbo Rat clone to boost. But then I watched the video of the mod on the previous page - yuck, I think my cascaded channel sounds better. And reversing the mod gives me back a normal channel that only helps for lower gain than what I want from a Marshall.


I went through with reversing the cascade mod. I forgot how useful the normal channel is when you're not using screaming humbuckers.


----------



## JeffS

Enough Already
So I've read 160 pages on how to knock down the volume - I truly appreciate that but what are you playing? Can I get Allmans stuff with this Amp? Tell me.


----------



## JeffS

JeffS said:


> Enough Already
> So I've read 160 pages on how to knock down the volume - I truly appreciate that but what are you playing? Can I get Allmans stuff with this Amp? Tell me.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

JeffS said:


> Enough Already
> So I've read 160 pages on how to knock down the volume - I truly appreciate that but what are you playing? Can I get Allmans stuff with this Amp? Tell me.


I would emphatically say yes you can. You'd likely need to either work your guitar's volume knobs amd/or play the channels under 4 to clean it up some (assuming you're using a guitar with humbuckers). While this isn't a high gain amp, theirs a lot of bright crunch, probably way more than you are apt to hear in your average ABB song.

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## scozz

Yeah, I would say so. Although in his early years Duane Allman used mostly Fender Twins, later on he used 50 watt Marshalls with 4-12 cabs.

Btw @JeffS, what do you mean by “enough already”


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffS said:


> Enough Already
> So I've read 160 pages on how to knock down the volume - I truly appreciate that but what are you playing? Can I get Allmans stuff with this Amp? Tell me.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## paul-e-mann

Can I safely throw a pair of 6550's into this amp no mess no fuss and it will self bias?


----------



## paul-e-mann

JeffS said:


> Enough Already
> So I've read 160 pages on how to knock down the volume - I truly appreciate that but what are you playing? Can I get Allmans stuff with this Amp? Tell me.


Yup. Get a JHS volume box for the loop and you got low gain all day all night any volume for Allmans.


----------



## LemonHart

I was looking at getting an SV20C, but I’ve been reading reviews that say the tube rattle is very bad. Has anyone here experienced that? Apparently something to do with the tubes being mounted horizontally in this combo. Would be interested in any perspective on this.


----------



## ken361

LemonHart said:


> I was looking at getting an SV20C, but I’ve been reading reviews that say the tube rattle is very bad. Has anyone here experienced that? Apparently something to do with the tubes being mounted horizontally in this combo. Would be interested in any perspective on this.


no issues with both of my combos


----------



## Kutt

_Yummy
_


----------



## wardal

i have owned the combo since late November and have not experienced any tube rattle yet.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Noted tube rattle in the SV20C doesn't mean it's a rampant problem but any time you go with a combo regardless of the make/model brings that possibility.


----------



## paul-e-mann

LemonHart said:


> I was looking at getting an SV20C, but I’ve been reading reviews that say the tube rattle is very bad. Has anyone here experienced that? Apparently something to do with the tubes being mounted horizontally in this combo. Would be interested in any perspective on this.


If you have that problem you can get those rubber rings to put on your tubes.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Been liking the results of the Exotic BB Pre with the SV20.


tce63 said:


> I only use 3 pedals with my SV20
> 
> 2 Spark Boost in front, one in fat mode and one as clean boost, I also have a Hof in the loop.
> Sounds just great.


No noise gate? Just curious, as I've gotta have a noise gate when using boost pedals.


----------



## ken361

liking the EH power tubes very lively, used the stock jj for 5 months then tungsol for 9 then back to JJ last week and the other night threw a set of EH in that i had around the house. At first I didnt notice that much then played last night and tonight very plexiness with nice highs and lows.


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> liking the EH power tubes very lively, used the stock jj for 5 months then tungsol for 9 then back to JJ last week and the other night threw a set of EH in that i had around the house. At first I didnt notice that much then played last night and tonight very plexiness with nice highs and lows.


Haven't touched the tubes in my SV yet, but I've been thinking about trying a Mullard in V1.


----------



## Kutt

LemonHart said:


> I was looking at getting an SV20C, but I’ve been reading reviews that say the tube rattle is very bad. Has anyone here experienced that? Apparently something to do with the tubes being mounted horizontally in this combo. Would be interested in any perspective on this.



I don't own this amp, but many combo amps that are dialed up loudly suffer from tube rattle. The SV is begging to be played loudly so it's not surprising there are reports of tube rattle. Think of how physically close the speaker is to the tubes.

As @pedecamp noted, tube dampers will help a lot. I have them in my Fender combos:

https://www.eurotubes.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=8


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Haven't touched the tubes in my SV yet, but I've been thinking about trying a Mullard in V1.



Do it. Did in my SC. Then I did in my 1990 Infinium. Same result in V1 position. They should call it a Marshall tube instead of Mullard.

This is what I used...

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-cv4004-mullard-reissue


----------



## Msharky67

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Do it. Did in my SC. Then I did in my 1990 Infinium. Same result in V1 position. They should call it a Marshall tube instead of Mullard.
> 
> This is what I used...
> 
> https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-cv4004-mullard-reissue




How did it work in your 1990? I may stick one in my 1960. I guess I am keeping it as nobody wants to give me a fair price. Probably going to get an Origin most likely at some point due to lack of funds.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Do it. Did in my SC. Then I did in my 1990 Infinium. Same result in V1 position. They should call it a Marshall tube instead of Mullard.
> 
> This is what I used...
> 
> https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-cv4004-mullard-reissue


What was the improvement Solar? Did you only replace V1?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> What was the improvement Solar? Did you only replace V1?



V1 only. Buy 1 tube. Use the stockies in the other slots.

If you buy the Mullard make sure it's the short plate. If you don't want your Marshall singing buy all these other Bruthers suggestions. However? Buy the Mullard. One tube one slot.


----------



## solarburn

Msharky67 said:


> How did it work in your 1990? I may stick one in my 1960. I guess I am keeping it as nobody wants to give me a fair price. Probably going to get an Origin most likely at some point due to lack of funds.



if you like a mid flavored tube with the other frequencies intact yes...pull the trigger. V1.


----------



## solarburn

I love plexi.

Too bad the SC pooshes more ass. Sorry. Some guys know bottom...big bottom.


----------



## Kutt

Count me in!


----------



## solarburn

Kutt said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> View attachment 71318



guitar porn!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> guitar porn!


Amp porn!!


----------



## Mr. Natural

How did this thread drop to page 2? This is my favorite thread. I need an SV, and this is great reading.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mr. Natural said:


> How did this thread drop to page 2? This is my favorite thread. I need an SV, and this is great reading.



It's a conspiracy


----------



## trovador

Let's get this thread back on track. SV rules!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

trovador said:


> Let's get this thread back on track. SV rules!!



What's that guitar?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mr. Natural said:


> How did this thread drop to page 2? This is my favorite thread. I need an SV, and this is great reading.


The SV guys are too busy playing...  (except for me, obviously).


----------



## MarshallGuySC

More amp porn... My little SV20H beast atop a 2x12 - 2061cx replica cab (from Sour Mash Cabinets)
View media item 11459


----------



## trovador

Gaz Baker said:


> What's that guitar?


It's a guitar I built 3 years ago. LP style body (Mahogany/maple) and Brazilian rosewood neck with trem.


----------



## Gaz Baker

trovador said:


> It's a guitar I built 3 years ago. LP style body (Mahogany/maple) and Brazilian rosewood neck with trem.




It's beautiful. Nice job!


----------



## Bob Arau

Hi guys, first post here!! Long time Fender amps player and recently a Marshall converted. Loved the original Plexi tone but hated the wattage. The SV20 suits me perfectly... so far I’ve pulled V1 for an old East European tube and it improved the sound a lot...

My question goes as for speaker connections. I have two cabs, single speakers each: a 1970 Pulsonic Greenback 55Hz 8ohms and a 1980 Greenback 75Hz 16ohms. Can I hook them up matching impedance (i.e. one wired to speaker out 16ohms and the other to 8ohms out)? I’ve already wired them in parallel -mismatching impedance - at either the 16ohms or the 8ohms jacks and it’s a killer sound... Any info much appreciated... tks!!


----------



## Mr. Natural

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you with your question, but there PLENTY of guys here that can. On technical stuff, you'd be better off asking Dear Abby than me.

Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## tce63

Bob Arau said:


> Hi guys, first post here!! Long time Fender amps player and recently a Marshall converted. Loved the original Plexi tone but hated the wattage. The SV20 suits me perfectly... so far I’ve pulled V1 for an old East European tube and it improved the sound a lot...
> 
> My question goes as for speaker connections. I have two cabs, single speakers each: a 1970 Pulsonic Greenback 55Hz 8ohms and a 1980 Greenback 75Hz 16ohms. Can I hook them up matching impedance (i.e. one wired to speaker out 16ohms and the other to 8ohms out)? I’ve already wired them in parallel -mismatching impedance - at either the 16ohms or the 8ohms jacks and it’s a killer sound... Any info much appreciated... tks!!



I am not sure, but you will soon get answers from other members.

But  to the forum, a great place.

Cheers


----------



## marshallmellowed

Bob Arau said:


> Hi guys, first post here!! Long time Fender amps player and recently a Marshall converted. Loved the original Plexi tone but hated the wattage. The SV20 suits me perfectly... so far I’ve pulled V1 for an old East European tube and it improved the sound a lot...
> 
> My question goes as for speaker connections. I have two cabs, single speakers each: a 1970 Pulsonic Greenback 55Hz 8ohms and a 1980 Greenback 75Hz 16ohms. Can I hook them up matching impedance (i.e. one wired to speaker out 16ohms and the other to 8ohms out)? I’ve already wired them in parallel -mismatching impedance - at either the 16ohms or the 8ohms jacks and it’s a killer sound... Any info much appreciated... tks!!


If I'm understanding what you're asking, you're wanting to plug both a 16 ohm, and an 8 ohm cab into your SV20. If that's correct, just plug both cabs into the "2x8" ohm jacks. The amp will be looking for a 4 ohm load, and you'll be connecting roughly a 5 ohm load. As long as the load is a _higher_ impedance, with a _slight_ mismatch, you'll be fine.


----------



## mirrorman

SV20H incoming!!!

Hopefully will be able to pick it up next week.
I was torn between this and the SC20H but have been finding myself needing less distortion the last couple of years and figured this would be a better fit for what I'm playing now. I figure I can smack the front end with a Bad Monkey, OCD or SD-1 for a bit more growl if I need it anyway.


----------



## marshallmellowed

mirrorman said:


> SV20H incoming!!!
> 
> Hopefully will be able to pick it up next week.
> I was torn between this and the SC20H but have been finding myself needing less distortion the last couple of years and figured this would be a better fit for what I'm playing now. I figure I can smack the front end with a Bad Monkey, OCD or SD-1 for a bit more growl if I need it anyway.


Congratulations, both are great little amps, can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bob Arau said:


> Hi guys, first post here!! Long time Fender amps player and recently a Marshall converted. Loved the original Plexi tone but hated the wattage. The SV20 suits me perfectly... so far I’ve pulled V1 for an old East European tube and it improved the sound a lot...
> 
> My question goes as for speaker connections. I have two cabs, single speakers each: a 1970 Pulsonic Greenback 55Hz 8ohms and a 1980 Greenback 75Hz 16ohms. Can I hook them up matching impedance (i.e. one wired to speaker out 16ohms and the other to 8ohms out)? I’ve already wired them in parallel -mismatching impedance - at either the 16ohms or the 8ohms jacks and it’s a killer sound... Any info much appreciated... tks!!


Welcome to the forum 
The mismatch is not good for your amp. 
But I have been doing something similar with my Dsl40c’s..
No problem so far 3 years, but not pushing the amps much with this mismatch.
Cheers


----------



## R.H

marshallmellowed said:


> If I'm understanding what you're asking, you're wanting to plug both a 16 ohm, and an 8 ohm cab into your SV20. If that's correct, just plug both cabs into the "2x8" ohm jacks. The amp will be looking for a 4 ohm load, and you'll be connecting roughly a 5 ohm load. As long as the load is a _higher_ impedance, with a _slight_ mismatch, you'll be fine.



Hey - could I trouble you to show the math on that? It doesn’t seem like the same formula used when combining equal loads.


----------



## Dean40

I believe it's 
R1xR2÷R1+R2

8 ohms × 16 ohms = 128ohms
8 ohms + 16 ohms = 24ohms
128ohms ÷ 24ohms = 5.3ohms


----------



## paul-e-mann

MarshallGuySC said:


> More amp porn... My little SV20H beast atop a 2x12 - 2061cx replica cab (from Sour Mash Cabinets)
> View media item 11459


I want a Sourmash 2x12 too, trying to decide on a vertical or horizontal cab. The vertical looks super cool but you cant sit a full sized head on top if you need to.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dean40 said:


> I believe it's
> R1xR2÷R1+R2
> 
> 8 ohms × 16 ohms = 128ohms
> 8 ohms + 16 ohms = 24ohms
> 128ohms ÷ 24ohms = 5.3ohms


Correct, A+ 
This is the formula for resistance, of course. Impedance is actually slightly different than straight resistance, but the formula is close enough for this purpose.


----------



## R.H

So has anyone put KT66s in their 20H? If so, any trouble with the fit?


----------



## Bob Arau

marshallmellowed said:


> If I'm understanding what you're asking, you're wanting to plug both a 16 ohm, and an 8 ohm cab into your SV20. If that's correct, just plug both cabs into the "2x8" ohm jacks. The amp will be looking for a 4 ohm load, and you'll be connecting roughly a 5 ohm load. As long as the load is a _higher_ impedance, with a _slight_ mismatch, you'll be fine.



Thanks for the reply. I got a great deal on a 4x12 1960AV (Celestion V30s - 16ohms). It sounds great, but I prefer my 55Hz greenbacks at 8ohms. So I rearranged the 4x12 with 2 8ohms speakers (G12H Pulsonic 55Hz) wired in series at the right side of the cabinet; plus 2x 16ohms speakers (G12M 75Hz and V30) wired in parallel at the left side of the cabinet. That way I can run the combo Pulsonics at 16ohms or the combo G12M/V30 at 8ohms. I even run the 4x12 mismatching impedance (at the 8ohms out) and it sounds killer!!


----------



## Bob Arau

R.H said:


> So has anyone put KT66s in their 20H? If so, any trouble with the fit?



I expect my chinese set(Valve Art) to be delivered in the next few days and let you know how it worked out. From what I understand they differ a lot in size (true KT66s are taller) because a bunch of them (Tungsol, JJ, ...) are closer to the 6550s.


----------



## Mcentee2

marshallmellowed said:


> If I'm understanding what you're asking, you're wanting to plug both a 16 ohm, and an 8 ohm cab into your SV20. If that's correct, just plug both cabs into the "2x8" ohm jacks. The amp will be looking for a 4 ohm load, and you'll be connecting roughly a 5 ohm load. As long as the load is a _higher_ impedance, with a _slight_ mismatch, you'll be fine.



I agree.

This mismatch will be fine, as others have said, total load is about 5r, not a problem at all.

What I don't know the op is regarding putting the speakers into basically two sections of the OT, one speaker into the 16r socket and an 8r speaker I to the 8r socket 

If I was doing this I would plug them both I to the 8r sockets as you suggest 

What you get though is the 8r speaker will be taking more signals and be louder, so one might not like that balance.


----------



## '2204'

pedecamp said:


> I want a Sourmash 2x12 too, trying to decide on a vertical or horizontal cab. The vertical looks super cool but you cant sit a full sized head on top if you need to.



Sourmash can custom-build a cab to your measurements. I ordered this cab a few yrs ago from Sourmash--their '1936' type cab built to my specs. I think it looks great as they did a fantastic job! [BTW: the '1987XL' is long gone--too loud for me at this point in my life]


----------



## '2204'

MarshallGuySC said:


> More amp porn... My little SV20H beast atop a 2x12 - 2061cx replica cab (from Sour Mash Cabinets)
> View media item 11459


For whatever reason I am unable to view the picture--anyone know why?


----------



## paul-e-mann

wntbtw said:


> Sourmash can custom-build a cab to your measurements. I ordered this cab a few yrs ago from Sourmash--their '1936' type cab built to my specs. I think it looks great as they did a fantastic job! [BTW: the '1987XL' is long gone--too loud for me at this point in my life]


I'm thinking get the Sourmash 1936, put wheels on the bottom and rubber feet on one side so I can use it vertical or horizontal.


----------



## MarshallGuySC

pedecamp said:


> I want a Sourmash 2x12 too, trying to decide on a vertical or horizontal cab. The vertical looks super cool but you cant sit a full sized head on top if you need to.


If you mean a full-sized head like say a DSL100, yes you're right... It would be too wide. The rubber feet would fit, but the head itself would have overgang


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

pedecamp said:


> I want a Sourmash 2x12 too, trying to decide on a vertical or horizontal cab. The vertical looks super cool but you cant sit a full sized head on top if you need to.


You can if you turn it on it’s side.
I posted before I finished reading all the posts !!
DOH


----------



## Bob Arau

Bob Arau said:


> I expect my chinese set(Valve Art) to be delivered in the next few days and let you know how it worked out. From what I understand they differ a lot in size (true KT66s are taller) because a bunch of them (Tungsol, JJ, ...) are closer to the 6550s.



Got mail today... KT66s by Valve Art (chinese)!! Loved the big bottles... through the amp it sounds fuller and little less harsh than the stock EL34 (JJ), but not by a mile... diferences are subtle in the ear but huge at dynamics... you certainly can feel it under your fingers... I’ve recorded it (same take reamped) and it’s hard to tell which sounds better. It was recorded with 4 different mics but as the SM57 is a industry standard, I chose to isolate this mic and panning the EL34 to the left and the KT66 to the right. If anyone cares to listen, here it is:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bob Arau said:


> Got mail today... KT66s by Valve Art (chinese)!! Loved the big bottles... through the amp it sounds fuller and little less harsh than the stock EL34 (JJ), but not by a mile... diferences are subtle in the ear but huge at dynamics... you certainly can feel it under your fingers... I’ve recorded it (same take reamped) and it’s hard to tell which sounds better. It was recorded with 4 different mics but as the SM57 is a industry standard, I chose to isolate this mic and panning the EL34 to the left and the KT66 to the right. If anyone cares to listen, here it is:



Really tasty playing, sounds good to my ears..
Welcome to the forum.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Bob Arau said:


> Got mail today... KT66s by Valve Art (chinese)!! Loved the big bottles... through the amp it sounds fuller and little less harsh than the stock EL34 (JJ), but not by a mile... diferences are subtle in the ear but huge at dynamics... you certainly can feel it under your fingers... I’ve recorded it (same take reamped) and it’s hard to tell which sounds better. It was recorded with 4 different mics but as the SM57 is a industry standard, I chose to isolate this mic and panning the EL34 to the left and the KT66 to the right. If anyone cares to listen, here it is:




that is sexy tone and sexy playing. I need a cig...


----------



## ken361

Bob Arau said:


> Got mail today... KT66s by Valve Art (chinese)!! Loved the big bottles... through the amp it sounds fuller and little less harsh than the stock EL34 (JJ), but not by a mile... diferences are subtle in the ear but huge at dynamics... you certainly can feel it under your fingers... I’ve recorded it (same take reamped) and it’s hard to tell which sounds better. It was recorded with 4 different mics but as the SM57 is a industry standard, I chose to isolate this mic and panning the EL34 to the left and the KT66 to the right. If anyone cares to listen, here it is:



killer what guitar?


----------



## ken361

https://www.ebay.com/i/174182531936...zc3zuIc5Mr-SZnji0QWZOOYCg7oLYzkhoC-eAQAvD_BwE


----------



## ken361

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...J8UsJW1D-usH69vvkKx939Z98z-qSiziJWrw15tPGRPbf


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Bob Arau said:


> Got mail today... KT66s by Valve Art (chinese)!! Loved the big bottles... through the amp it sounds fuller and little less harsh than the stock EL34 (JJ), but not by a mile... diferences are subtle in the ear but huge at dynamics... you certainly can feel it under your fingers... I’ve recorded it (same take reamped) and it’s hard to tell which sounds better. It was recorded with 4 different mics but as the SM57 is a industry standard, I chose to isolate this mic and panning the EL34 to the left and the KT66 to the right. If anyone cares to listen, here it is:



They both sound good. There is something about the KT66's that I really dig. I like the personality of that tone, if that makes any lick of sense. There seems to be less emphasis on certain mid frequencies, and a bit more growl. That tone has attitude! The EL34's mids seem to stick out a bit more (though they sound sort of round, and not with a bite), and they sound more 'generic', though that may not be the best word. I like the KT66's AND the playing. Well done! 

Edit: And I really like the awesome bass track!


----------



## GretaZepFleet

Here’s the rig. Couldn’t be any happier with this SV20H & 2061cx!! The little white box is a Juice Box attenuator and I gotta say it has surpassed my expectations. Even when using it to bring the volume 80% + down, I’m loosing almost nothing tone wise. Just dialing in more treble at those volumes.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, the SV sounds great with G12Hs, it's actually my favorite speaker for that amp so far. It does the classic rock tone beautifully. Then boost the amp, and it does the 80s rock/metal thing amazingly.
Got the amp a year ago, and I'm still in the honeymoon phase. Or maybe (probably), it's the perfect amp for me...


----------



## ken361




----------



## Msharky67

His tech sounds a lot like Lemmy! Kind of gave me chills! Great setup!


----------



## Bob Arau

Guys, I know this probably was covered somewhere but I can’t find info about the DI Out. Owner’s manual says it’s speaker emulated. My question: is it wired after the power tubes or just the preamp ones? Much appreciated!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Bob Arau said:


> Guys, I know this probably was covered somewhere but I can’t find info about the DI Out. Owner’s manual says it’s speaker emulated. My question: is it wired after the power tubes or just the preamp ones? Much appreciated!!


I've never seen a DI out (in a Marshall amp) that wasn't ahead of the power amp, so I'm betting it's after the preamp, ahead of the power amp. There aren't any schematics circulating for the Studio Series amps, that I'm aware of.


----------



## MarshallGuySC

marshallmellowed said:


> I've never seen a DI out (in a Marshall amp) that wasn't ahead of the power amp, so I'm betting it's after the preamp, ahead of the power amp. There aren't any schematics circulating for the Studio Series amps, that I'm aware of.


Yes, I believe this to be the case with the SV20H


----------



## LemonHart

It's a NAD for me! Picked up an SV20C today on sale at L&M for $1299+tax CAD. I think I did all right. Need some suggestions for starting settings, jumping channels, etc. I am a total nube with the SLP type of amp. Looking for classic rock type tones, like AC/DC, Led Zep, etc. 

I bought this after having a Class 5 for several years. Like the Class 5, but reading about the SV20C and looking at videos / sound clips, the SV seems to be the more "advanced" version, with many more sound / tones options and tighter drive tone.

Initial impressions are f%*k this thing is loud. Had it dimed on 5W setting and was shaking the house. Will be trying a power soak attenuator so I can play overdriven at lower volumes.

Anyway, thanks in advance!


----------



## tce63

I don´t know if this been posted before, but found this today on YT

Just about the same sound I got out of my SV20 with my Esquire, Love it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LemonHart said:


> It's a NAD for me! Picked up an SV20C today on sale at L&M for $1299+tax CAD. I think I did all right. Need some suggestions for starting settings, jumping channels, etc. I am a total nube with the SLP type of amp. Looking for classic rock type tones, like AC/DC, Led Zep, etc.
> 
> I bought this after having a Class 5 for several years. Like the Class 5, but reading about the SV20C and looking at videos / sound clips, the SV seems to be the more "advanced" version, with many more sound / tones options and tighter drive tone.
> 
> Initial impressions are f%*k this thing is loud. Had it dimed on 5W setting and was shaking the house. Will be trying a power soak attenuator so I can play overdriven at lower volumes.
> 
> Anyway, thanks in advance!


Congratulations on your new amp


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

tce63 said:


> I don´t know if this been posted before, but found this today on YT
> 
> Just about the same sound I got out of my SV20 with my Esquire, Love it



That is some awesome tone there, totally nails Stevie's tone (playing isn't half bad, either...)


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

What do the combos weigh? I love the idea of a grab and go amp, especially one that has balls like this. I have the head version ensconced on top of my "mini stack" at home but to have this in a more portable combo would be killer.


----------



## ken361

Kim Lucky Day said:


> What do the combos weigh? I love the idea of a grab and go amp, especially one that has balls like this. I have the head version ensconced on top of my "mini stack" at home but to have this in a more portable combo would be killer.


Think 32 pounds on the SV an SC. Pretty light IMO.


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> What do the combos weigh? I love the idea of a grab and go amp, especially one that has balls like this. I have the head version ensconced on top of my "mini stack" at home but to have this in a more portable combo would be killer.



I have the same thoughts, will never sell the head, but a grab and go SV20C would be very nice.


----------



## junk notes

Have there been people who have modded this to a Superbass? If so, I would like to see.


----------



## Tiboy

I’m considering re-tubing my SV20H. What recommendations can you offer for both power and pre-amp tubes? I’m even considering KT66’s assuming they fit without alterations. Thanks.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tiboy said:


> I’m considering re-tubing my SV20H. What recommendations can you offer for both power and pre-amp tubes? I’m even considering KT66’s assuming they fit without alterations. Thanks.


I just checked, and while KT66's will physically fit, the tube retainers are too small. The base of the KT66's, at least the ones I have, are larger in diameter than the base of an EL34, or similar tube. So, you _may_ have to remove the tube retainers, if you wanted to try it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Just tried some Tungsol EL34B's in the SV20H, not much difference. Given the output tubes in these amps are running at lower than normal voltages, I don't foresee rolling output tubes making a significant difference. I was also playing around with a slight mismatch on the output impedance. Using the 4 ohm output, into a 8 ohm load (cab) or the 8 ohm output into a 16 ohm load (cab) knocks a few db off the volume, which could be advantageous for some. Doing this in the 5w mode was not overbearingly loud, even at max volume (IMO).


----------



## junk notes

Anyone mod this circuit then?


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> Anyone mod this circuit then?


I'd say, most likely not, it's a fairly new amp with no schematics available. You could be the first.


----------



## junk notes

marshallmellowed said:


> I'd say, most likely not, it's a fairly new amp with no schematics available. You could be the first.


----------



## tce63

junk notes said:


> Anyone mod this circuit then?



I'm sorry, but I have to ask.
What is it you want to improve with the SV20 ?

I've had my SV20H for over a year and love the sound I get out of it.
For me, it delivers exactly the sound I expect from a 20w Plexi.

But that´s me


----------



## junk notes

What does Marshall say that the SV20 is?

The answer to your question was back 3 posts ;-)


----------



## tce63

junk notes said:


> What does Marshall say that the SV20 is?
> 
> The answer to your question is in my last post ;-)



Now i understand 

Cheers


----------



## junk notes

I do not want to improve it. 
& For those whom do not understand;
Marshall basically says on there sight, that this is off a 1959 circuit. (a Lead head)
So,
To the 1987, there is the 1986.
To the 19*59*, the 1992

Making the SV20 into a Bass head, modding is quite easily done actually. Basically a removal of a few components and changing some resistor values slightly, teak original spec.

What this simply allows for is the use of different cabs and speaker combinations. An option to the option.


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> I do not want to improve it.
> & For those whom do not understand;
> Marshall basically says on there sight, that this is off a 1959 circuit. (a Lead head)
> So,
> To the 1987, there is the 1986.
> To the 19*59*, the 1992
> 
> Making the SV20 into a Bass head, modding is quite easily done actually. Basically a removal of a few components and changing some resistor values slightly, teak original spec.
> 
> What this simply allows for is the use of different cabs and speaker combinations. An option to the option.


It's quite easily done, if you're talking about a Super Lead. The SV20 has a different power amp design than a 100w Super Lead, so you're probably going to be limited to preamp changes (bright cap...). I think you're on your own at this point, as no one else seems interested in this mod.


----------



## lp1987x

I clipped the bright cap on mine, just to make the volume knob a little more useful. With the cap, it’s really either on or off. FWIW, I’ve done it to every 4-hole Marshall I’ve ever had that had the huge cap.


----------



## copilot

lp1987x said:


> I clipped the bright cap on mine, just to make the volume knob a little more useful. With the cap, it’s really either on or off. FWIW, I’ve done it to every 4-hole Marshall I’ve ever had that had the huge cap.



How much of a problem getting to it (bright cap) Wish it was on the Volume pot. I'd do it myself.


----------



## junk notes

marshallmellowed said:


> It's quite easily done, if you're talking about a Super Lead. The SV20 has a different power amp design than a 100w Super Lead, so you're probably going to be limited to preamp changes (bright cap...). I think you're on your own at this point, as *no one else seems interested* in this mod.


That is a misnomer. that is why there is already an *interest.
In the past, this is why people do not like Superleads and buy Superbasses to work with their gear as well as getting the tones of their hero's.
I have both in several models. I also have 2x12 & 4x12 cabs in Bass and Lead cones. They require different setups. IOW the same setup sounds better through one than the other.
The name Superlead sells better. More or less it is the 50 & 100 watt players that are familiar with both circuits. that's how they came.

*Like older amps - Sooner or later there will be a thread, then threads on the SV & SC mods. Natural course of things. New amps are not exempt and become old.

It would be soo cool to have an SV20H Bass head! :-D YMMV


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> That is a misnomer. that is why there is already an *interest.
> In the past, this is why people do not like Superleads and buy Superbasses to work with their gear as well as getting the tones of their hero's.
> I have both in several models. I also have 2x12 & 4x12 cabs in Bass and Lead cones. They require different setups. IOW the same setup sounds better through one than the other.
> The name Superlead sells better. More or less it is the 50 & 100 watt players that are familiar with both circuits. that's how they came.
> 
> *Like older amps - Sooner or later there will be a thread, then threads on the SV & SC mods. Natural course of things. New amps are not exempt and become old.
> 
> It would be soo cool to have an SV20H Bass head! :-D YMMV


I was referring specifically to modding the SV20, haven't seen any other interest in doing such a mod on the SV20 (thus far).


----------



## junk notes

Cool.

I as well was referring to the need that Marshall issue a Bass head like they always have.
Things change for sure.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Just tried some Tungsol EL34B's in the SV20H, not much difference. Given the output tubes in these amps are running at lower than normal voltages, I don't foresee rolling output tubes making a significant difference. I was also playing around with a slight mismatch on the output impedance. Using the 4 ohm output, into a 8 ohm load (cab) or the 8 ohm output into a 16 ohm load (cab) knocks a few db off the volume, which could be advantageous for some. Doing this in the 5w mode was not overbearingly loud, even at max volume (IMO).


That’s very interesting, about using a different , (lower), ohm output than the cab is rated for. Do you think you could guess how db is chopped off? Also is the tone affected in any way?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> That’s very interesting, about using a different , (lower), ohm output than the cab is rated for. Do you think you could guess how db is chopped off? Also is the tone affected in any way?


Even using a direct match, the volume will be higher when using the 4 ohm output than with the 16 ohm. Power is directly proportional to current (P=VI), and current is directly proportional to resistance (I=V/R). I'm just guessing, but I'd say it's around 4 to 6 db, not a lot, but enough to notice.


----------



## lp1987x

copilot said:


> How much of a problem getting to it (bright cap) Wish it was on the Volume pot. I'd do it myself.



Not too difficult. The pots are all on their own board and the bright cap is on that board, directly behind Volume 1. I disconnected the two ribbon connectors connecting that board to the rest of the amp, then removed all of the knobs and the nut and washer from each pot. The board then comes right out. I used a 15 watt soldering iron to unsolder the cap. Any higher wattage and you could lift the traces off the board. 

Keep in mind, I've been modifying Marshalls for decades and have built two Metroamp kits so this wasn't much of an issue to me. YMMV.


----------



## indeedido

lp1987x said:


> Not too difficult. The pots are all on their own board and the bright cap is on that board, directly behind Volume 1. I disconnected the two ribbon connectors connecting that board to the rest of the amp, then removed all of the knobs and the nut and washer from each pot. The board then comes right out. I used a 15 watt soldering iron to unsolder the cap. Any higher wattage and you could lift the traces off the board.
> 
> Keep in mind, I've been modifying Marshalls for decades and have built two Metroamp kits so this wasn't much of an issue to me. YMMV.


Got a pic? I've got one ordered and that's the first thing I want to do.


----------



## marshallmellowed

indeedido said:


> Got a pic? I've got one ordered and that's the first thing I want to do.


I think the amp is near perfect, as is, but to each their own. Every bright cap I've removed, I've reinstalled, although sometimes a different value. It affects more than just volume sensitivity, it's a balanced R/C circuit. The SV20 volume is not nearly as sensitive as on the higher powered non master amps.


----------



## junk notes

lol the modding has begun! What have I done! :-O


----------



## indeedido

marshallmellowed said:


> I think the amp is near perfect, as is, but to each their own. Every bright cap I've removed, I've reinstalled, although sometimes a different value. It affects more than just volume sensitivity, it's a balanced R/C circuit. The SV20 volume is not nearly as sensitive as on the higher powered non master amps.


I'll agree we all like different things. I owned a Metro 12x plexi, no bright cap and I really liked the tone. Much different than any other plexi with the bright cap. I realize the cap is out of circuit when you get beyond 6 on the volume, but it is nice to not go that far. I simply enjoy the tone w/o the cap.


----------



## marshallmellowed

indeedido said:


> I'll agree we all like different things. I owned a Metro 12x plexi, no bright cap and I really liked the tone. Much different than any other plexi with the bright cap. I realize the cap is out of circuit when you get beyond 6 on the volume, but it is nice to not go that far. I simply enjoy the tone w/o the cap.


Yes, indeedi, do whatever works.


----------



## lp1987x

What to do when the wife has to be at work by 6 am, the older kids are at work, the younger kids are in bed, and I don't have to start work from home until 8:00? Put my new OX4 low winds to a low volume test. Using my 2017 Les Paul Traditional HP playing an old favorite. Plugged straight into my Marshall SV20H using the JD Simo settings (V1, Treble, and mids on 10, bass on 0, presence on 5, V2 on 2 non-jumpered), into a Bad Cat Unleash V2 set at bedroom levels, into a Marshall Origin 2x12 loaded with Celestion Creamback 65’s.


----------



## lp1987x

indeedido said:


> Got a pic? I've got one ordered and that's the first thing I want to do.


I didn't take any pics but will if I open her up again. Here's a pic Michael Roe posted on page 7. I put a red rectangle around the bright cap.













SV20 Guts



__ lp1987x
__ May 15, 2020


----------



## ryverbs

I have been running 2 x 8Ohm outs into two separate 2x12 cabs (2061cx and a bluesbreaker cab) which I really like. 

Just managed to buy myself a second hand Weber Mass Lite 100w. 
Quick question about it if anyone has experience with this, my Weber has only one input and two speaker outs. Given my cabs are both 8ohm, which output should I run from my SV20 into the weber? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tce63

Finally i got 2 Weber Mini Mass, one for the SV20H and one for SC20H

Got it brand new from Netherlands, 179 Euro shipped.


----------



## scozz

lp1987x said:


> What to do when the wife has to be at work by 6 am, the older kids are at work, the younger kids are in bed, and I don't have to start work from home until 8:00? Put my new OX4 low winds to a low volume test. Using my 2017 Les Paul Traditional HP playing an old favorite. Plugged straight into my Marshall SV20H using the JD Simo settings (V1, Treble, and mids on 10, bass on 0, presence on 5, V2 on 2 non-jumpered), into a Bad Cat Unleash V2 set at bedroom levels, into a Marshall Origin 2x12 loaded with Celestion Creamback 65’s.



Well done,..love that album! I really enjoy playing Mr. Big. There’s something special about a minimalist approach to blues based Rock & Roll, and Free did it in spades imo.


----------



## junk notes

marshallmellowed said:


> I'd say, most likely not, it's a fairly new amp with no schematics available. You could be the first.


I am not the first lol
The simple mod that I will be doing to the SV20H @nickstomp has played around with Superbass tweaks.



nickstomp said:


> Ok my *mod so far*:
> 
> 1) * I changed the input cathode bypass to superbass style -> removed the 820 ohm from v1b and connect the cathode of v1b to v1a*
> 2) I changed the 100k cathode resistor of v2b to carbon film instead of metal film
> 
> The amp seems to be slightly better that way(but is personal)
> 
> I think the capacitor and the pots are good in this amp and they did a good job also on the resistors using metal film and carbon film where it matters.
> Now I was thinking to mod it with a master volume and maybe adjustable bias


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> I am not the first lol
> The simple mod that I will be doing to the SV20H @nickstomp has played around with Superbass tweaks.





junk notes said:


> I am not the first lol
> The simple mod that I will be doing to the SV20H @nickstomp has played around with Superbass tweaks.


Ah, I see, so he's already been modding the SV20?


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I couldn’t imagine cutting the bright cap on my SV, but I only use Les Pauls. As a matter of fact, I usually end up with all tone knobs maxed out when the tubes get good and hot. My settings begin at all tone knobs on 7 (2 o’clock) and both volumes at noon when jumped. I would never do this with my Tele or Strat but those guitars only get used for two or three songs out of a set list. 

Through the years I’ve learned that my amps need to have touch bright to reach the back of the building when playing in public, or as some say “cut through the mix”. Otherwise, the audience can’t really hear my riffs clearly. Also, pinch harmonics come much easier and are much clearer. With this said, I also like my Tubescreamers (I use 3 on my pedalboard) maxed out on the treble with my LPs. 

I know some folks may disagree here and that’s cool! Like I have stated before I’m pretty much a nobody but I have had a chance to personally view amp settings at big name concerts. One common denominator I’ve noticed was that guitar amps were set fairly bright...brighter than I would have ever expected. Even the amps hid behind the stage lol. 

My SV will stay outta the surgery room.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Shane Stevenson said:


> I couldn’t imagine cutting the bright cap on my SV, but I only use Les Pauls. As a matter of fact, I usually end up with all tone knobs maxed out when the tubes get good and hot. My settings begin at all tone knobs on 7 (2 o’clock) and both volumes at noon when jumped. I would never do this with my Tele or Strat but those guitars only get used for two or three songs out of a set list.
> 
> Through the years I’ve learned that my amps need to have touch bright to reach the back of the building when playing in public, or as some say “cut through the mix”. Otherwise, the audience can’t really hear my riffs clearly. Also, pinch harmonics come much easier and are much clearer. With this said, I also like my Tubescreamers (I use 3 on my pedalboard) maxed out on the treble with my LPs.
> 
> I know some folks may disagree here and that’s cool! Like I have stated before I’m pretty much a nobody but I have had a chance to personally view amp settings at big name concerts. One common denominator I’ve noticed was that guitar amps were set fairly bright...brighter than I would have ever expected. Even the amps hid behind the stage lol.
> 
> My SV will stay outta the surgery room.


When I bought my first 1987x, I played through it for about a month with the bright cap installed. I decided to remove it, and the amp sounded dull to me, and seemed to have less gain. At that time, I was using only the upper left input, which, with these 4 holer's, is like using half the amp. As I learned how to use the amp, I started jumping the inputs, and realized that I now needed that "bright" channel, as designed. I'm assuming the guys removing the bright caps are only using the upper left input, as when jumpering, you need the bright cap (IMO) to offset the bass from the normal input. Still, even if not jumpering, I prefer a bright cap, although it might end up a different value than the original. The JTM45 was a bit bass heavy, until I changed the bright cap, muddy sounding with no bright cap.


----------



## Sustainium

I find my sv20 bright sounding through my Les Paul and keep treble and presence at about 1 on the knob.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> I find my sv20 bright sounding through my Les Paul and keep treble and presence at about 1 on the knob.


Wow, that's odd, I run both on 5, and it sounds perfect. Maybe I have high frequency hearing loss.


----------



## ken361

Around 7, check you pickup heights cant hurt


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sustainium said:


> I find my sv20 bright sounding through my Les Paul and keep treble and presence at about 1 on the knob.


Something is not right. Pickups? Speakers? Pedals? Amp?


----------



## Sustainium

Don’t suspect anything wrong, my pickups are at correct height in all four of my guitars. I just like a darker sound, I use just enough treble and presence till I can hear it usually.


----------



## Mondoslug

Alrighty then...incoming today. Appreciate all the great info available here - will report back!


----------



## tce63

Mondoslug said:


> Alrighty then...incoming today. Appreciate all the great info available here - will report back!



Congrats !


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sustainium said:


> Don’t suspect anything wrong, my pickups are at correct height in all four of my guitars. I just like a darker sound, I use just enough treble and presence till I can hear it usually.


Get an Orange amp if you like darker


----------



## Sustainium

pedecamp said:


> Get an Orange amp if you like darker


Another amp? Christ I hope I don’t start researching Orange heads as they would be extremely difficult to just sort of blend in with my gear. Even my little woman could figure out a new amp has arrived with that bright color.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sustainium said:


> Another amp? Christ I hope I don’t start researching Orange heads as they would be extremely difficult to just sort of blend in with my gear. Even my little woman could figure out a new amp has arrived with that bright color.


Dont let that stop you they come in black too 

Get your hands on a nice used Rockerverb or Dark Terror.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> Another amp? Christ I hope I don’t start researching Orange heads as they would be extremely difficult to just sort of blend in with my gear. Even my little woman could figure out a new amp has arrived with that bright color.


Just get a can of bright orange spray paint, and put it in plain sight next to your amps.


----------



## Mondoslug

tce63 said:


> Congrats !


Thanks!

It cometh...first thing I thought, you people are weak, it ain't that loud...then I pointed it towards me. Uhh...yeah maybe it is. It sounds good though. Extremely present.  I don't have a humbucking guitar here so it's been a Tele with Fralins and a 54 Thinskin Strat with Areas. The Tele is killer, it will take your head off. I haven't had a Marshall in a long time, experimenting bridging channels and looking for a happy medium of edge of 'clean' and not clean. The 2nd Channel almost gets it by itself but there just isn't enough something, something there. It's going through an oversized semi open back Naylor 1x12 with a well worn Celestion Gold which is a little spikey maybe. Got some other speakers coming.

To be continued!


----------



## tce63

Mondoslug said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It cometh...first thing I thought, you people are weak, it ain't that loud...then I pointed it towards me. Uhh...yeah maybe it is. It sounds good though. Extremely present.  I don't have a humbucking guitar here so it's been a Tele with Fralins and a 54 Thinskin Strat with Areas. The Tele is killer, it will take your head off. I haven't had a Marshall in a long time, experimenting bridging channels and looking for a happy medium of edge of 'clean' and not clean. The 2nd Channel almost gets it by itself but there just isn't enough something, something there. It's going through an oversized semi open back Naylor 1x12 with a well worn Celestion Gold which is a little spikey maybe. Got some other speakers coming.
> 
> To be continued!



I use to run my Esquire with the SV20H and Bridging the Channels
Sounds fu---ing awesome.
Just use the Volume control on the guitar and you will find the sound you are looking for 

And i forgot,  to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## hanknc

First time Marshall owner and first post here on the Marshall Forum.

Couple of questions:

Marshall EL34 vlve-00105 sets: Can we purchase these in the USA? 

Does anyone have a schematic for the SV20C?

thanks,
Hank


----------



## tce63

hanknc said:


> First time Marshall owner and first post here on the Marshall Forum.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> Marshall EL34 vlve-00105 sets: Can we purchase these in the USA?
> 
> Does anyone have a schematic for the SV20C?
> 
> thanks,
> Hank



There aren´t any schematic around so far.

But  to the forum, a great place


----------



## BatmansMarshall

I have a Marshall DSL 15W and I have been driving the amp's green channel with BE-OD. I have some limitations in that the volume channel breakup (headroom I suppose) is early on. So I am really fighting back the volume and gain which in itself is not such a bad thing but I was wondering would this sv20h be a better replacement for the head I have? I don't need the Red channel on the DSL. I do need a good Green one. I like the tones of a Marshall clean channel. I love JCM tones but I am not sure if the sc20 is for a pedal project. I want to use my pedalboard quite a bit. Compressors, overdrives, distortions, fx loop chain stuff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

hanknc said:


> First time Marshall owner and first post here on the Marshall Forum.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> Marshall EL34 vlve-00105 sets: Can we purchase these in the USA?
> 
> Does anyone have a schematic for the SV20C?
> 
> thanks,
> Hank


Welcome to the forum


----------



## marshallmellowed

BatmansMarshall said:


> I have a Marshall DSL 15W and I have been driving the amp's green channel with BE-OD. I have some limitations in that the volume channel breakup (headroom I suppose) is early on. So I am really fighting back the volume and gain which in itself is not such a bad thing but I was wondering would this sv20h be a better replacement for the head I have? I don't need the Red channel on the DSL. I do need a good Green one. I like the tones of a Marshall clean channel. I love JCM tones but I am not sure if the sc20 is for a pedal project. I want to use my pedalboard quite a bit. Compressors, overdrives, distortions, fx loop chain stuff.


If you need an amp that allows you to play at lower volume levels, I'd consider going with the SC20. The SV20 is a great amp also, but most people are finding it too loud for their homes, and needing attenuators. Both amps work well with pedals.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Thanks for the info. Volume isn't a problem as I have a loadbox for it and can use IRs. So with that new info....


----------



## lp1987x

The Origin 20 is plexi-ish and is a great pedal platform amp.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

That has also been recoo


lp1987x said:


> The Origin 20 is plexi-ish and is a great pedal platform amp.



That has also been suggested to me and I have my eye on it. So here is the thing I have about amp hunting... I have owned amps that don't have a dedicated clean channel. One channel amps. I think my Orange TT is a good example. It has three knobs. Gain, tone, volume. Clean is gain and volume go as high as possible before breaking up. That's it. When I see Marshall DSLs and JVMs I see dedicated clean channels. When I see that Orange type single channel I see not-dedicated cleans. I sort of associated it with not being a clean amp. When I see a JCM800 I think not dedicated enough for cleans either but maybe people can change my mind about the amount of clean headroom it has? How do you do it? A plexi has a similar one channel layout but it's the inputs that I think are basically suggesting this can be a clean amp by using the right input and guitar pickups?

Another thing is I don't want to buy another high gain amp. I own several up to 50W. They are for metal mainly and mostly for downtuned stuff. I need something I can just turn to for Standard E hard rock with the bells and whistles of good hard rock solo. Spend more time in the 2 and 4 positions of a 5 way switch, or even the 3. I don't want a Vox or Fender and go single coils and stuff. I have a dedicated clean amp rig for that but it's geared towards tweed tones. I think my DSL just has too much gain on tap for what I want to do. I am speculating the sc20 is similar.

I guess I should be asking between all three, which is more suited to the pedalboard user seeking a good Marshall clean tone to build upon?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


> That has also been recoo
> 
> 
> That has also been suggested to me and I have my eye on it. So here is the thing I have about amp hunting... I have owned amps that don't have a dedicated clean channel. One channel amps. I think my Orange TT is a good example. It has three knobs. Gain, tone, volume. Clean is gain and volume go as high as possible before breaking up. That's it. When I see Marshall DSLs and JVMs I see dedicated clean channels. When I see that Orange type single channel I see not-dedicated cleans. I sort of associated it with not being a clean amp. When I see a JCM800 I think not dedicated enough for cleans either but maybe people can change my mind about the amount of clean headroom it has? How do you do it? A plexi has a similar one channel layout but it's the inputs that I think are basically suggesting this can be a clean amp by using the right input and guitar pickups?
> 
> Another thing is I don't want to buy another high gain amp. I own several up to 50W. They are for metal mainly and mostly for downtuned stuff. I need something I can just turn to for Standard E hard rock with the bells and whistles of good hard rock solo. Spend more time in the 2 and 4 positions of a 5 way switch, or even the 3. I don't want a Vox or Fender and go single coils and stuff. I have a dedicated clean amp rig for that but it's geared towards tweed tones. I think my DSL just has too much gain on tap for what I want to do. I am speculating the sc20 is similar.
> 
> I guess I should be asking between all three, which is more suited to the pedalboard user seeking a good Marshall clean tone to build upon?


The Origin is your choice.
Cheers


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The Origin is your choice.
> Cheers



For the price and what I am trying to do I think this makes the best sense and it's 50W.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


> For the price and what I am trying to do I think this makes the best sense and it's 50W.


I love mine, old school, late 60’s to early 80’s no problem, and with the correct pedals into it.
You can get it as heavy as you want.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mondoslug

Here's a little clip on the clean-ish side, pretty much just added some verb at the end & jacked up the level. Pretty fun amp, I've tried several different cabs with it. If you're not just gonna dime the thing it's all about getting the right balance between the two channels jumped, isn't it?


----------



## paul-e-mann

BatmansMarshall said:


> That has also been recoo
> 
> 
> That has also been suggested to me and I have my eye on it. So here is the thing I have about amp hunting... I have owned amps that don't have a dedicated clean channel. One channel amps. I think my Orange TT is a good example. It has three knobs. Gain, tone, volume. Clean is gain and volume go as high as possible before breaking up. That's it. When I see Marshall DSLs and JVMs I see dedicated clean channels. When I see that Orange type single channel I see not-dedicated cleans. I sort of associated it with not being a clean amp. When I see a JCM800 I think not dedicated enough for cleans either but maybe people can change my mind about the amount of clean headroom it has? How do you do it? A plexi has a similar one channel layout but it's the inputs that I think are basically suggesting this can be a clean amp by using the right input and guitar pickups?
> 
> Another thing is I don't want to buy another high gain amp. I own several up to 50W. They are for metal mainly and mostly for downtuned stuff. I need something I can just turn to for Standard E hard rock with the bells and whistles of good hard rock solo. Spend more time in the 2 and 4 positions of a 5 way switch, or even the 3. I don't want a Vox or Fender and go single coils and stuff. I have a dedicated clean amp rig for that but it's geared towards tweed tones. I think my DSL just has too much gain on tap for what I want to do. I am speculating the sc20 is similar.
> 
> I guess I should be asking between all three, which is more suited to the pedalboard user seeking a good Marshall clean tone to build upon?


Your DSL has a clean mode in the green channel, what more do you need?


----------



## BatmansMarshall

pedecamp said:


> Your DSL has a clean mode in the green channel, what more do you need?



Headroom.


----------



## paul-e-mann

BatmansMarshall said:


> Headroom.


You got it in the clean channel!


----------



## BatmansMarshall

pedecamp said:


> You got it in the clean channel!



I would not describe my DSL 15W as having a lot of headroom on the green channel especially for pedals. It is a high gain head and power tube engaging a function of the tone hence the early distortion. Basically the DSL Green Channel is more for just adding a tube screamer to it and getting a good Marshall medium gain tone out of it. When you use it as a pedal platform the headroom limitations become apparent at 15W... not to mention no fx loop.

I need more headroom because I get breakup quite early in this high gain head. One option is a DSL with more wattage to get more headroom that way.

The 40C is not a head so the other options are 20W which is not that much different to my 15W or 100W which will have more headroom by being a 100W.

So it makes sense I need a Marshall that is dedicated more towards pedal taking with higher headroom and probably a single-stage amp leaning towards Plexi-ish tones. 50W and clean orientated at a budget price for the Origin so can't go too wrong if Marshall clean headroom is what I need apparently.


----------



## paul-e-mann

BatmansMarshall said:


> I would not describe my DSL 15W as having a lot of headroom on the green channel especially for pedals. It is a high gain head and power tube engaging a function of the tone hence the early distortion. Basically the DSL Green Channel is more for just adding a tube screamer to it and getting a good Marshall medium gain tone out of it. When you use it as a pedal platform the headroom limitations become apparent at 15W... not to mention no fx loop.
> 
> I need more headroom because I get breakup quite early in this high gain head. One option is a DSL with more wattage to get more headroom that way.
> 
> The 40C is not a head so the other options are 20W which is not that much different to my 15W or 100W which will have more headroom by being a 100W.
> 
> So it makes sense I need a Marshall that is dedicated more towards pedal taking with higher headroom and probably a single-stage amp leaning towards Plexi-ish tones. 50W and clean orientated at a budget price for the Origin so can't go too wrong if Marshall clean headroom is what I need apparently.


I get it, you have one of those little DSLs. Yeah try an Origin.


----------



## marshallmellowed

BatmansMarshall said:


> I would not describe my DSL 15W as having a lot of headroom on the green channel especially for pedals. It is a high gain head and power tube engaging a function of the tone hence the early distortion. Basically the DSL Green Channel is more for just adding a tube screamer to it and getting a good Marshall medium gain tone out of it. When you use it as a pedal platform the headroom limitations become apparent at 15W... not to mention no fx loop.
> 
> I need more headroom because I get breakup quite early in this high gain head. One option is a DSL with more wattage to get more headroom that way.
> 
> The 40C is not a head so the other options are 20W which is not that much different to my 15W or 100W which will have more headroom by being a 100W.
> 
> So it makes sense I need a Marshall that is dedicated more towards pedal taking with higher headroom and probably a single-stage amp leaning towards Plexi-ish tones. 50W and clean orientated at a budget price for the Origin so can't go too wrong if Marshall clean headroom is what I need apparently.


"Headroom" is associated with, and a function of the power amp. "High Gain" is associated with, and a function of the preamp. I would not consider the Green Channel of a DSL "High Gain". However, if you're running pedals into the Green Channel, you could easily push the Green Channel of the preamp into clipping (distortion). This is not the same as running out of power amp "Headroom". Having said that, if you're running your guitar, with medium to low output pickups straight into the amp, Green Channel set clean, and you're running the master volume high enough to get power amp breakup, then yes, you've run out of "Headroom".


----------



## ken361

check this out
https://www.dhgate.com/product/cust...source_id=521741402#s1-0-1;searl|3823159998:1


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I'm likely beating a dead horse here, not that a whole lot of you guys won't agree with me here. But this amp is just the cat's ass... And the TC Spark really brings it into its own. A few days ago I plugged in my SG into it (signal chain is SG>Spark>bright channel high input jumped from bright low to normal high, effect send>LPB-1>JHS Little Black Box with dial at about 90%>effect return, amp played through a 1965A 4x10 and 1966B 2x12, with Weber Mini Mass). One open D chord and it's like holy crappers, absolutely nails the opening riff to Shot Down In Flames. Just absolutely in love with the tone of this.

Was at band rehearsal tonight, first time in 2 months thanks to the big F-U from COVID-19... Had my Fender Bassbreaker 30r there. There's just no comparison. The BB has no balls compared to the SV20H. I will need to work overtime to locate another "mini cabinet" to use and keep at rehearsal place... Thinking of a 2061 cabinet... I don't even want to mess around with swapping tubes or anything, it's that awesome sounding (if only my playing were worthy...)


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> Was at band rehearsal tonight, first time in 2 months thanks to the big F-U from COVID-19... Had my Fender Bassbreaker 30r there. There's just no comparison. The BB has no balls compared to the SV20H. I will need to work overtime to locate another "mini cabinet" to use and keep at rehearsal place... Thinking of a 2061 cabinet... I don't even want to mess around with swapping tubes or anything, it's that awesome sounding (if only my playing were worthy...)



If you manage to find a 2061CX cab, then buy it if you can, well built, beautiful and sound amazing, if I find another one then I'll buy it right away ............


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

tce63 said:


> If you manage to find a 2061CX cab, then buy it if you can, well built, beautiful and sound amazing, if I find another one then I'll buy it right away ............


I actually have a line on one that I'm hoping to pick up next week...


----------



## tce63

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I actually have a line on one that I'm hoping to pick up next week...



Congrats


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I had a couple of rehearsals with the band in the last week (DAMN it's good to be -somewhat- back in business!!!), last tuesday I carried a board and the head, plugged into the rehearsal studio's plain old 1960A (JCM2k version iirc, so G12T75s)...and HOLY S..T does that head sound GREAT ! Les Paul into the OCD clone, into the SV (with my TimeFactor in the loop), into the 1960...big, chunky, woody, warm punchy tone. Perfect rock tone (for my money, that is). And sooooo dynamic and fun to play. It's been a year now, and I'm still very much in the honeymoon phase with that amp.


----------



## Mondoslug

Moony said:


> German guitarist Marcus Deml with a Les Paul and his SV20 - enjoy the video!



I love this guy.


----------



## Skyluvr00

Hey Dudes, just got the SV20H and it’s my first Marshall, always been a boogie guy. I love it but I’m having an issue getting some good reverb thru the loop and I’ve also tried thru front of the amp and it sounds terrible, any suggestions would be great. It almost sounds like it parallels the signal instead of engulfing it.


----------



## junk notes

You said you tried the front of the amp and sounded terrible. Have you tried jumping channel II using your reverb pedal?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Skyluvr00 said:


> Hey Dudes, just got the SV20H and it’s my first Marshall, always been a boogie guy. I love it but I’m having an issue getting some good reverb thru the loop and I’ve also tried thru front of the amp and it sounds terrible, any suggestions would be great. It almost sounds like it parallels the signal instead of engulfing it.


What type of reverb unit are you using?


----------



## Shane Stevenson

If your using a credible reverb unit then this is not normal. Also, I could be that your SV is simply not getting along with the particular reverb pedal your using. 

I have a couple of pedals that I really like with my Fender amps but that sound bad through my SV.


----------



## Skyluvr00

marshallmellowed said:


> What type of reverb unit are you using?


Hall of fame...works awesome with my boogie...not with the SV20


----------



## Skyluvr00

junk notes said:


> You said you tried the front of the amp and sounded terrible. Have you tried jumping channel II using your reverb pedal?


What do you mean jump channel 2, I do jump both inputs and have been using high treble input for the guitar input...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Skyluvr00 said:


> Hall of fame...works awesome with my boogie...not with the SV20


Hmm, I'm using a HOF in the loop, sounds good to me.


----------



## tce63

marshallmellowed said:


> Hmm, I'm using a HOF in the loop, sounds good to me.



I also use a HOF in the loop, sounds great


----------



## paul-e-mann

For kicks I checked out the clean tone, this amp does clean tones very well and loud. I turned off the loop to take the JHS Blackbox out of the path and with the channels jumpered dialed in a very nice clean tone!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Skyluvr00 said:


> Hey Dudes, just got the SV20H and it’s my first Marshall, always been a boogie guy. I love it but I’m having an issue getting some good reverb thru the loop and I’ve also tried thru front of the amp and it sounds terrible, any suggestions would be great. It almost sounds like it parallels the signal instead of engulfing it.


You won't get super pristine effects from this amp, as it relies on PI and power tubes saturation for its tone. Not as pristine as what you get from "preamp-based" amps at least. Nature of the beast.
Using a volume box at the beginning of the loop fx chain alleviates this a bit though, in my experience. But yeah, time-based FX aren't as pristine as they would be on a more modern amp design.
Tbh it doesn't annoy me as I actually like the smearing it adds to effects, as it helps tuck them in (I also tend to darken my delays -I don't usually use verb- using EQ), but I can see how it could be problematic for some. In which case, some form of reamping (such as using a Fryette Power Station or Boss Waza TAS) would be a solution, as you can get that killer Plexi core tone, but with super pristine effects.


----------



## Biff Maloy

This is why i still hold on to my Bad Cat Unleash. It's not for it's attenuator or reamping capabilities but for the post amp effects loop. World of difference.


----------



## Mondoslug

pedecamp said:


> For kicks I checked out the clean tone, this amp does clean tones very well and loud. I turned off the loop to take the JHS Blackbox out of the path and with the channels jumpered dialed in a very nice clean tone!



Agreed, really nice cleans can be had, you just have to experiment dialing it in depending on what guitar/pickups you're hitting the front end with.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Agreed too, I always thought Marshall cleans are where it's at. Hendrix, Andy Summers...gorgeous full cleans/edge of breakup tones, more dynamic and throatier than your typical Fender-y pristine cleans.


----------



## junk notes

Skyluvr00 said:


> What do you mean jump channel 2, I do jump both inputs and have been using high treble input for the guitar input...
> 
> 
> junk notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you tried the front of the amp and sounded terrible. Have you tried jumping channel II using your reverb pedal?
Click to expand...

You as well as others are not understanding. Would you like a diagram then?


----------



## Skyluvr00

Nah I see what you’re saying we are on the same page... I think it’s what one of the guys said about pristine effects thru this circuit...


----------



## junk notes

Skyluvr00 said:


> Nah I see what you’re saying we are on the same page... *I think it’s what one of the guys said about pristine effects thru this circuit*...


I am not talking about the other guy. It is your question I am referring to. I do no think you are understanding completely. What page are we on?


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> You as well as others are not understanding. Would you like a diagram then?


With such a _vague_ description, it would probably help the OP. I'm assuming you mean put the reverb in front of the amp, into Ch II, but then again, your description is _vague_. Also, time based FX typically work best post-gain (in the loop).


----------



## junk notes

marshallmellowed said:


> With such a _vague_ description, it would probably help the OP. I'm assuming you mean put the reverb in front of the amp, into Ch II, but then again, your description is _vague_. Also, time based FX typically work best post-gain (in the loop).


 No need for a diagram with your explanation.
edit: Perhaps you should elaborate?


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> No need for a diagram with your explanation.
> edit: Perhaps you should elaborate?


Yeah sure, reverbs don't belong in front of an amp, unless there's no other option (no loop).


----------



## junk notes

yes, I agree somewhat.

By your reply, I am guessing you did not read his post.


marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah sure, reverbs don't belong in front of an amp, unless there's no other option (no loop).





Skyluvr00 said:


> Hey Dudes, just got the SV20H and it’s my first Marshall, always been a boogie guy. I love it but *I’m having* *an issue** getting some good **reverb thru the loop* and I’ve also tried thru front of the amp and it sounds terrible, any suggestions would be great. It almost sounds like it parallels the signal instead of engulfing it.


----------



## nix_gibby

tce63 said:


> Glad you like the Spark Boost.
> 
> I have a SV212C , sounds great after about: +30 hours


Do you use V-types or you swaped the speakers?


----------



## tce63

nix_gibby said:


> Do you use V-types or you swaped the speakers?



At first I didn´t liked the V-type speakers so I put in some old Greenbacks.

But after reading some on different forums, I put the V-type speakers back in to give them a chance, after a few hours they sound better and better, So they get to stay, sounds really good nowadays


----------



## nix_gibby

The V-types are something between Greenbacks and Vintage 30 soundwise, right? I like they are 98db.


----------



## junk notes

Good questions about the speakers Marshall uses for this series in general.
I posted previously why Marshall chose that V speaker for the combo. It is not only the speaker but the series. The V type series. Not to be confused with the Vintage 30 or the Marshall labeled G12 Vintage.

So, are the V type same difference as an A type or type family? They have the same looking label in red.
I am not sure what they are doing. Whether they are keeping themselves from pigeonholing these SV series amps, or? It is their company and they know best, of course.

In several weeks, I will be treating mine as a Plexi. It will go through several setups of traditional speakers that made Rock 'n Roll what it is.
I'm hoping to achieve sounds as close as I can, to the big iron. I'll be putting a variac on the SV20H, as per usual, but most likely will have to dial in a new sweet spot (somewhere between 90v-100v IDK?) All about the feel.

This was variac'd down to 93 volts:


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Good questions about the speakers Marshall uses for this series in general.
> I posted previously why Marshall chose that V speaker for the combo. It is not only the speaker but the series. The V type series. Not to be confused with the Vintage 30 or the Marshall labeled G12 Vintage.
> 
> So, are the V type same difference as an A type or type family? They have the same looking label in red.
> I am not sure what they are doing. Whether they are keeping themselves from pigeonholing these SV series amps, or? It is their company and they know best, of course.
> 
> In several weeks, I will be treating mine as a Plexi. It will go through several setups of traditional speakers that made Rock 'n Roll what it is.
> I'm hoping to achieve sounds as close as I can, to the big iron. I'll be putting a variac on the SV20H, as per usual, but most likely will have to dial in a new sweet spot (somewhere between 90v-100v IDK?) All about the feel.
> 
> This was variac'd down to 93 volts:



I don’t have an issue with Marshall using V-Type speakers in the combos, I just think they should’ve put 12” V-Types instead of 10”!

Sometimes perception is reality, and I think they turned off a lot of potential SC and SV combo buyers by putting a 10” speaker instead of a 12” speaker.

The mini Jubilee, although it’s been out for a while before it became a Studio Series amp, the Jubilee combo has a 12” speaker while the SC and SV combos have a 10” speaker.

I think this was a huge marketing mistake,....although I could be wrong of course. What I do know is when I saw the SC20 combo comes with a 10” speaker, I immediately removed it from my list of possible Marshall purchases.


----------



## ken361

Princeton amps are 10's, thinking about the handwired version would be sweet. Champ 57 8 in speaker small box people love those amps including Joe Walsh and Eric Claption for recording. I think its the size of the box why it works well. The mini jube i had and the SC combo both seemed the same for a full sounding amp the jube was a little too bassy at times. V type sound good no issues.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Princeton amps are 10's, thinking about the handwired version would be sweet. Champ 57 8 in speaker small box people love those amps including Joe Walsh and Eric Claption for recording. I think its the size of the box why it works well. The mini jube i had and the SC combo both seemed the same for a full sounding amp the jube was a little too bassy at times. V type sound good no issues.


I understand Ken, I’m sure the 10” sounds fine. My point is mostly about people’s perception of a 10” speaker vs a 12” speaker, especially in two classic Marshall designs. I think it causes some potential buyers to look elsewhere.


----------



## junk notes

I'll be looking for someone to post that they have substituted 6550's or KT's. The headroom might be beneficial for the 10" speaker.


----------



## Kutt

scozz said:


> The mini Jubilee, although it’s been out for a while before it became a Studio Series amp, the Jubilee combo has a 12” speaker while the SC and SV combos have a 10” speaker.



To top it off, the 12" speaker that it has is a U.K.-made Heritage Greenback. _Generally_ considered to be more desirable than a V-Type.


----------



## mirrorman

scozz said:


> I don’t have an issue with Marshall using V-Type speakers in the combos, I just think they should’ve put 12” V-Types instead of 10”!
> 
> Sometimes perception is reality, and I think they turned off a lot of potential SC and SV combo buyers by putting a 10” speaker instead of a 12” speaker.
> 
> The mini Jubilee, although it’s been out for a while before it became a Studio Series amp, the Jubilee combo has a 12” speaker while the SC and SV combos have a 10” speaker.
> 
> I think this was a huge marketing mistake,....although I could be wrong of course. What I do know is when I saw the SC20 combo comes with a 10” speaker, I immediately removed it from my list of possible Marshall purchases.



This is exactly why I decided to buy the SV20 head and not the combo.
While I don't have any experience with the V-type speaker, having the head coupled with a 4 X 12 cabinet is awesome.
I never met a 10" speaker that I really liked. Some were OK, but just didn't have the mojo a 12" has. This amp deserves better than "OK" speakers.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Kutt said:


> To top it off, the 12" speaker that it has is a U.K.-made Heritage Greenback. _Generally_ considered to be more desirable than a V-Type.



Just clarifying, i didn't think the 2525C came with a Heritage Celestion. I have the 2525H so i haven't studied the combo that much but the website says G12M 25 watt Greenback.


----------



## Kutt

Biff Maloy said:


> Just clarifying, i didn't think the 2525C came with a Heritage Celestion. I have the 2525H so i haven't studied the combo that much but the website says G12M 25 watt Greenback.



Perhaps you're correct. I swear I saw a pic where someone took the rear panel off and it was a U.K.-made Heritage Greenback. I'll dig around and see if I can find that pic.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Kutt said:


> Perhaps you're correct. I swear I saw a pic where someone took the rear panel off and it was a U.K.-made Heritage Greenback. I'll dig around and see if I can find that pic.



I could be a UK made G12M 25 but the Heritage series are another lineup from Celestion. UK made also.


----------



## Kutt

Biff Maloy said:


> I could be a UK made G12M 25 but the Heritage series are another lineup from Celestion. UK made also.



Yeah, and they switched manufacturing of the G12M-25 back to the U.K. some time last year away from China. I cannot find the pic I was thinking of. Dammit.

Maybe someone with the combo can chime in here and take the panel off.


----------



## kinleyd

The 2536 Silver Jubilee 2x12 Cabinet came with 12" Celestion G12 Vintage speakers.


----------



## marshallmellowed

nix_gibby said:


> The V-types are something between Greenbacks and Vintage 30 soundwise, right? I like they are 98db.


Not sure, but looking at Celestion's info, they appear to have a dip in frequency response at aroiund 1.4 Khz - 2 Khz. I personally consider that the approximate frequency range where lead guitar "cuts through".


----------



## nix_gibby

Guys, I read all 173 pages in the last few weeks because I am looking for a used SV20h. I have a question about that hiss thing that some people mention, is this a general problem with SV20? It has something to do with the presence pot or what? Do I need to be careful about that issue?


----------



## ken361

No issues here


----------



## marshallmellowed

nix_gibby said:


> Guys, I read all 173 pages in the last few weeks because I am looking for a used SV20h. I have a question about that hiss thing that some people mention, is this a general problem with SV20? It has something to do with the presence pot or what? Do I need to be careful about that issue?


No, there are no issues with the amp, regarding hiss, or anything else that I'm aware of.


----------



## wardal

I have owned the sv20c since November. The treble channel on mine has some hiss going on. Is this an issue inherent in these amps? Maybe? I have learned to live with it.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I think a real hiss would possibly be an issue, probably tubes, but the thing is...some, not all people will describe noise floor as hiss. 

My SV has no hiss issues but it’s not dead quiet when both volumes are at 12:00 noon, where they stay. It is what it is and it has never been distracting, especially when playing with a band. Some amps are quieter than others. 

Here is what I know for a fact...my SV is my go to number one amp that can never leave my possession.


----------



## indeedido

That is what cranked up superleads sound like. Shhhhhhhhhhhh. Completely normal.


----------



## K2JLX

My SV20h has a slight hiss when I jump the channels and turn it up, but it’s nothing to write home about.


----------



## marshallmellowed

For those that like dead quiet amps (like me), put a good noise gate in the loop and call it done.


----------



## junk notes

I see what you did there ;-)


----------



## trovador

marshallmellowed said:


> For those that like dead quiet amps (like me), put a good noise gate in the loop and call it done.


This. Noise gates have been discussed in this thread (of course all is buried way back) and they work great.


----------



## marshallmellowed




----------



## Jakeboy

Hey all! I am no longer gigging but do play loud at home and go to open jams often. I am recording like mad with the JMP1h...am considering the SV or the SC for clean Marshall tone and for recording the crunch. How loud are these and how do they sound on the 5 watt setting?


----------



## junk notes

Does anyone _understand_ the 1959/1992; for some reason every vid has the channels jumped....How do you feel right doing a side-by-side comparison video, is past me.


----------



## scozz

Jakeboy said:


> Hey all! I am no longer gigging but do play loud at home and go to open jams often. I am recording like mad with the JMP1h...am considering the SV or the SC for clean Marshall tone and for recording the crunch. How loud are these and how do they sound on the 5 watt setting?


Yes, both amps are loud, even on the 5 watt setting,...but “loud” is subjective.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Jakeboy said:


> Hey all! I am no longer gigging but do play loud at home and go to open jams often. I am recording like mad with the JMP1h...am considering the SV or the SC for clean Marshall tone and for recording the crunch. How loud are these and how do they sound on the 5 watt setting?


I have both of these amps and my favorite is the SV. It’s much smoother, less grittier and a less mid scooped than the SC. Anyway, on 5 watts these amps are really loud. Its better to go into these amps thinking that their 20 watts / 40 watts if you want me to be honest. The SC is way more controllable without an attenuator but the SV, not so much. 

Like I said, I really do love my SV over my SC but I would never make this statement if I didn’t have my Weber Mini Mass 50 attenuator. With the Mini Mass my SV is literally the perfect amp for me and it’s everything I have always wanted in an amp. 

One more thing; with my tele and my strat I can’t say that the Studios are my favorite amps but there are guys who love the Studio Series with single coils. I’m exclusively using my Les Paul with my Studio Series amps.


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> Does anyone _understand_ the 1959/1992; for some reason every vid has the channels jumped....How do you feel right doing a side-by-side comparison video, is past me.


Glad to hear it's past you, not worth dwelling on...


----------



## Jimmi59

I bought the SV20H 3 months ago paired it with a 1936 2x12 with 65W celestion creambacks and a volume pedal in the effects loop, I open up the High treble volume to 3/4, normal volume to 1/2, jumped low treble to high normal. I'm pushing the tubes at 5W or 20W bedroom level it sounds fantastic. play it every night after work from 11 p.m. till 3 a.m. no complaints from neighbors. I love it. Sounds almost as good as my JTM 45


----------



## Tiboy

Jimmi59 said:


> I bought the SV20H 3 months ago paired it with a 1936 2x12 with 65W celestion creambacks and a volume pedal in the effects loop, I open up the High treble volume to 3/4, normal volume to 1/2, jumped low treble to high normal. I'm pushing the tubes at 5W or 20W bedroom level it sounds fantastic. play it every night after work from 11 p.m. till 3 a.m. no complaints from neighbors. I love it. Sounds almost as good as my JTM 45



‘At first read I saw treble at three quarters and normal at half. I thought holy crap that must be loud. Then I realized treble was at 3 or 4 and normal was 1 or 2. I’m most often at treble 4 and normal 2 when jumped.


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> ........One more thing; with my tele and my strat I can’t say that the Studios are my favorite amps but there are guys who love the Studio Series with single coils. I’m exclusively using my Les Paul with my Studio Series amps.


That’s interesting Shane, my Strat and Tele sound great thru my SC20. I usually increase the preamp volume a bit when playing single coils than when I’m playing my LPs.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

scozz said:


> That’s interesting Shane, my Strat and Tele sound great thru my SC20. I usually increase the preamp volume a bit when playing single coils than when I’m playing my LPs.


Increasing the preamp volume is probably the one thing I haven’t messed around with on single coils. I think I’ll give it a try tonight. 

For my teles, I mainly like the “Nashville” tele sound and my Princeton just fits the bill better I think. Classic rock is really ok with my tele. 

With my Strats I know I can probably get a great tone, it just takes a bit more tweeking with my Strats because their naturally brighter guitars that LPs. 

I made that statement because just about any setting on the SV sounds great with my LP. That amp just loves mahogany guitars. I’ll probably keep the Tele away from my SV but I’ll definitly have to hook my strat back up and spend more time.


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> ......With my Strats I know I can probably get a great tone, it just takes a bit more tweeking with my Strats because their naturally brighter guitars that LPs......
> 
> ...….I made that statement because just about any setting on the SV sounds great with my LP. That amp just loves mahogany guitars. I’ll probably keep the Tele away from my SV but I’ll definitly have to hook my strat back up and spend more time.


Well I'm sure your Tele sounds great thru your Princeton, I know that you're not comparing your Studio amps with a Princeton,.... as far as tone is concerned. But there are some great tones in both of these Studio amps with Teles and Strats, the guitars just need a little bit of help. Now I'm not talking about crystal clean tones, I'm referring to slightly overdriven tones.

I use my Spark Boost pedal set to "*FAT*" with single coil guitars, this and a slight increase in the preamp volume allow these guitars to sing with crisp, thick, full, fat tones that remind me a bit like P90s. Oh they don't lose their single coil tone, they're just boosted and thickened up.

Have you tried your Strat and Tele in the low sensitivity of your SC20? There are some really beautiful cleans with that input, especially with single coils, you should give it a try. You'll be able to turn up the amp without attenuation in this input, one of my favorite settings is with the preamp near dimed and volume and eq to taste. Also there are many other settings that really open up this amp,.... as a whole different sounding, and feeling amplifier. The tones coming from this input are NOT what most would expect from a Jcm800.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

scozz said:


> Well I'm sure your Tele sounds great thru your Princeton, I know that you're not comparing your Studio amps with a Princeton,.... as far as tone is concerned. But there are some great tones in both of these Studio amps with Teles and Strats, the guitars just need a little bit of help. Now I'm not talking about crystal clean tones, I'm referring to slightly overdriven tones.
> 
> I also use my Spark Boost pedal set to "*FAT*" with single coil guitars, this and a slight increase in the preamp volume allow these guitars to sing with crisp, thick, full, fat tones that remind me a bit like P90s. Oh they don't lose their single coil tone, they're just boosted and thickened up.
> 
> Have you tried your Strat and Tele in the low sensitivity of your SC20? There are some really beautiful cleans with that input, especially with single coils, you should give it a try. You'll be able to turn up the amp without attenuation in this input, one of my favorite settings is with the preamp near dimed and volume and eq to taste. Also there are many other settings that really open up this amp,.... as a whole different sounding, and feeling amplifier. The tones coming from this input are NOT what most would expect from a Jcm800.


I think your the one who turned me on to my Mini Mass 50, which I love! Now your about to have me investigate the Spark Boost lol. Reading your posts are really informative, but usually end up costing me money! 

So I guess I just need to spend more time with single coils and report back. Great tips!


----------



## Tiboy

My Tele does not play well with the SV. It’s likely getting sold soon to a friend. The Clapton Strat and SV are perfect together. Obviously the LP and the SV get along just fine.


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> I think your the one who turned me on to my Mini Mass 50, which I love! Now your about to have me investigate the Spark Boost lol. Reading your posts are really informative,...…..


Yeah I'm probably the one that got you on the Minimass,  I've been pumping them for a while, great product! When I find a product that really does it for me, I like to tell people about it, so much the better if the product comes with a great price,....like the Weber Minimass 50!

The Spark is another great product, it's great for me because I like boost pedals that simply boost the amps signal, and that's what the Spark does,...without affecting the tone in any way. It's a very transparent pedal, no coloring of the amps tone in any way,...just boosting!

Any boost pedal will boost a signal, but the Spark not only boosts the signal, (I'm talking about the full size Spark here, because there's a mini Spark too), but it has a 3-position mini toggle switch to choose from 3 different boosts,...a straight "clean" boost,...a "mid" boost,...or a* "Fat"* boost.

I use the "fat" boost with my single coil guitars.



Shane Stevenson said:


> ...….Reading your posts are really informative, but usually end up costing me money!...…..



Sorry about that,...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Tiboy said:


> My Tele does not play well with the SV. It’s likely getting sold soon to a friend. The Clapton Strat and SV are perfect together. Obviously the LP and the SV get along just fine.


Funny, I have zero issue with my Tele and SV. Sure, it's crazy bright. But that's kinda expected from a Tele/Marshall rig. And I actually love that. Also, doubling a LP track with a Tele makes for a killer rhythm tone, with both lots of cut and lots of body. Plus rolling off the tone pot a tad gets the Tele bridge pickup to a pretty cool place.


----------



## Tiboy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Funny, I have zero issue with my Tele and SV. Sure, it's crazy bright. But that's kinda expected from a Tele/Marshall rig. And I actually love that. Also, doubling a LP track with a Tele makes for a killer rhythm tone, with both lots of cut and lots of body. Plus rolling off the tone pot a tad gets the Tele bridge pickup to a pretty cool place.



My default position when things are less than ideal is to assume user error. Probably the case with my Tele-SV situation. Perhaps I’m just subconsciously setting up the one out one in rule. I do have my eye on something.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Tiboy said:


> My default position when things are less than ideal is to assume user error. Probably the case with my Tele-SV situation. Perhaps I’m just subconsciously setting up the one out one in rule. I do have my eye on something.


Might simply be a matter of taste.
What I like about the Tele are its quirks: lack of sustain, bright cutting almost abrasive tone. Especially into an already pretty bright amp (which the SV is - though I also use G12H30 Anni speakers, which kinda offset this). And again, it's not my primary tone, but I really like how it's kind of a statement. And definitely has its place.
Plus it's also the only guitar that (to me) would work with Normal channel cranked, since it's pretty wooly and fuzzy.


----------



## ken361

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Might simply be a matter of taste.
> What I like about the Tele are its quirks: lack of sustain, bright cutting almost abrasive tone. Especially into an already pretty bright amp (which the SV is - though I also use G12H30 Anni speakers, which kinda offset this). And again, it's not my primary tone, but I really like how it's kind of a statement. And definitely has its place.
> Plus it's also the only guitar that (to me) would work with Normal channel cranked, since it's pretty wooly and fuzzy.


My Affinity sounded good through it. I want to get a better one soon Fender amp/Marshalls


----------



## G the wildman

Hi guys,

i have just stepped into the World of interfaces and mixers. I bought a focusrite 212 and a RCF F 10XR mixing consul. Got Ableton Software thrown in plus plus.

I am up and running through my lap top and have miced up my SV20. Which sounds very good through headphones.

question: what is the DI out for on the back of my SV. I was scared to experiment. I assume I can plug it into to the Focusrite or Mixer? Then I assume that I could silence the speaker with my attenuator?

G


----------



## johan.b

It's a speaker emulated direct out. You still need a load on the speaker out. It's good enough for running through the p.a. for just a little but more beef in a bar or tiny club, but I wouldn't use it for recording anything serious..


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

tce63 said:


> @scozz i am soon 57 and have the same problems that you have, ringing in the ears 24/7-365 for the last 10 years at least



58 here. My Tinnitus is also 24/7-365. It's bad. Mine is some from music and some from no ear protection and gunfire. I have seen doctors and such, no luck. I have an app on my iPhone that supposedly over time can train some people's brains to turn off the ringing. A doctor "prescribed" it. It's called ReSound Tinnitus Relief. I have been using it for a while, with no luck so far. Tinnitus sucks. My family is so tired of me saying "What?" every time they speak to me. I have tried hearing aids to help with that issue, and it didn't help.


----------



## G the wildman

Shane Stevenson said:


> I have both of these amps and my favorite is the SV. It’s much smoother, less grittier and a less mid scooped than the SC. Anyway, on 5 watts these amps are really loud. Its better to go into these amps thinking that their 20 watts / 40 watts if you want me to be honest. The SC is way more controllable without an attenuator but the SV, not so much.
> 
> Like I said, I really do love my SV over my SC but I would never make this statement if I didn’t have my Weber Mini Mass 50 attenuator. With the Mini Mass my SV is literally the perfect amp for me and it’s everything I have always wanted in an amp.
> 
> One more thing; with my tele and my strat I can’t say that the Studios are my favorite amps but there are guys who love the Studio Series with single coils. I’m exclusively using my Les Paul with my Studio Series amps.


----------



## G the wildman

That's interesting shane, I do like the sound of my LP through my SV but in general use my strat. But it does need more pedal assistance.

My tele is also nice through it. But I tend to reserve that for my fender amp.

My go to amp is my SV.

Although the JVM rocks for more gain.

All guitars sound good through a JVM if you like that sound.

G


----------



## Jakeboy

Since I learned on another thread that the SV20 can take other power tubes, I just gotta ask...since these amps are so loud, has anyone tried swapping in a set of 6v6s in order to bring the volume down a bit more? I find 6v6s have a sweet grind. Curious...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jakeboy said:


> Since I learned on another thread that the SV20 can take other power tubes, I just gotta ask...since these amps are so loud, has anyone tried swapping in a set of 6v6s in order to bring the volume down a bit more? I find 6v6s have a sweet grind. Curious...


If I'm remembering correctly, 6V6's are actually more efficient tubes than EL34's, so "should" actually be louder than EL34's.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> If I'm remembering correctly, 6V6's are actually more efficient tubes than EL34's, so "should" actually be louder than EL34's.


6V6s have more headroom too don’t they?


----------



## Jakeboy

6v6s have less headroom and are significantly quieter than 6l6 variants.They are a 14watt tube in class AB configuration. EL34s much more powerful than a 6v6 in circuits optimized for them.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jakeboy said:


> 6v6s have less headroom and are significantly quieter than 6l6 variants.They are a 14watt tube in class AB configuration. EL34s much more powerful than a 6v6 in circuits optimized for them.


Yeah, I was wondering if I was thinking of the 6L6, apparently I was.


----------



## Jimmi59

Tiboy said:


> ‘At first read I saw treble at three quarters and normal at half. I thought holy crap that must be loud. Then I realized treble was at 3 or 4 and normal was 1 or 2. I’m most often at treble 4 and normal 2 when jumped.
> 
> It is 3 quarter volume on treble and half volume on normal.
> used with a volume pedal through the effect loop.
> without volume pedal I couldn't do that


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

For you SV20H owners and players, what do you think of the stock tubes? Mine first SV20H came in today, and I have a tube drawer. Should I roll some, or get used to the amp first?


----------



## G the wildman

TXOldRedRocker said:


> For you SV20H owners and players, what do you think of the stock tubes? Mine first SV20H came in today, and I have a tube drawer. Should I roll some, or get used to the amp first?


Hi Red,

Many amp threads herein talk endlessly about mods. This thread does not. To me this says Marshall got it right.

So no. The only mod you need IMHO is an attenuator.

G


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

G the wildman said:


> Hi Red,
> 
> Many amp threads herein talk endlessly about mods. This thread does not. To me this says Marshall got it right.
> 
> So no. The only mod you need IMHO is an attenuator.
> 
> G




Thanks for your input. My Weber attenuator arrives tomorrow.

My tube Marshall amp was an Origin 20H (sold it), and the SV20H is quite different. Love the high gain sound, but will definitely take some getting used to. Since the Origin was a Vietnam built amp, I replaced the tubes in the first 72 hours I had it.


----------



## junk notes

Days are getting closer, and the GAS is getting stronger  For the ones who purchased the head new online, Where should I look to buy from, where there are coupon codes at checkout.
Amazon? Reverb? Sweetwater? Guitar Center/ MF ?
Or should I wait for when 0% for 24-months sale or similar?

If Marshall made it in Red or Fawn, I would be playing through it already!


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

junk notes said:


> Days are getting closer, and the GAS is getting stronger  For the ones who purchased the head new online, Where should I look to buy from, where there are coupon codes at checkout.
> Amazon? Reverb? Sweetwater? Guitar Center/ MF ?
> Or should I wait for when 0% for 24-months sale or similar?
> 
> If Marshall made it in Red or Fawn, I would be playing through it already!



Like a lot of people, I think, I prefer Sweetwater. They check everything out before they send it. I did have an amp I bought in the past that developed a problem about a week after purchase. They sent a replacement right out and I sent the other one back in the box they sent with the label they sent. No hassle. They also have 36 months no interest with their credit card, if you would like that. I had a new SV20H arrive this week from SW. I had a PRS CE 24 come in from SW some weeks back. Came in perfect after it was all checked out. And it was spotless! (My rep at SW is Andy Scheer and he's really good. You can ask for him or text him at 260*201*9219.)

I also buy on Reverb. For instance, I bought a new Fender Blues Junior 15W from a Reverb seller. You just have to feel comfortable with the seller and their policies. Reverb also have financing offered, but I've not used it, and don't know if it's interest free.

Personally, I'm done with Guitar Center. But that's just me. (Only guitar I bought from them must have been hanging on a wall for 2 years and played by 300 people. It was filthy. Couldn't see the sides of the frets from oil and dirt build up.)

I spend hundreds to thousands on Amazon every month. But other than picks, music paper and smaller items, I have just not wanted to buy something like an amp through Amazon. But, that's just me.

Good luck!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I gigged yesterday evening (feels soooooo good to be finally back at it, the 4 month hiatus has been harsh), and as often, people were checking out the amp, and are amazed such a small amp could produce such a HUGE tone, and have such dynamics. One couldn't believe this was a new amp too, as it's every bit the classic Marshall tone.
I'll say it again: I've owned quite a few amps, and played a lot over the last 25 years or so, and the SV20H is the best amp I've owned bar none, and one of the best I've ever played. I've owned it for over a year, and am still in love with it, it's just the perfect amp for me. So responsive, so fat yet bright and cutting, super percussive and punchy. And it loves the OCD (the the point I'm considering removing my trusty Maxon OD9 from my board, I barely if ever hit it).
Amazing amp...


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I gigged yesterday evening (feels soooooo good to be finally back at it, the 4 month hiatus has been harsh), and as often, people were checking out the amp, and are amazed such a small amp could produce such a HUGE tone, and have such dynamics. One couldn't believe this was a new amp too, as it's every bit the classic Marshall tone.
> I'll say it again: I've owned quite a few amps, and played a lot over the last 25 years or so, and the SV20H is the best amp I've owned bar none, and one of the best I've ever played. I've owned it for over a year, and am still in love with it, it's just the perfect amp for me. So responsive, so fat yet bright and cutting, super percussive and punchy. And it loves the OCD (the the point I'm considering removing my trusty Maxon OD9 from my board, I barely if ever hit it).
> Amazing amp...



I agree. I got my SV20H early this week, and got a Weber Mass to go with it. (Not my first Marshall tube amp.) The amp sounds incredible. And I can mostly get the sound you're getting on stage at bedroom levels, and the Marshall tone of this amp is the best! Keep on giggin' - I hope.


----------



## Biff Maloy

junk notes said:


> Days are getting closer, and the GAS is getting stronger  For the ones who purchased the head new online, Where should I look to buy from, where there are coupon codes at checkout.
> Amazon? Reverb? Sweetwater? Guitar Center/ MF ?
> Or should I wait for when 0% for 24-months sale or similar?
> 
> If Marshall made it in Red or Fawn, I would be playing through it already!



I've been buying from Sweetwater for a long time. Never had an issue. 

0% is nice on their card. I manage to keep a running tab but I'm paid up now. One thing to look out for is every so often they do a 48 month. That's what I'm waiting for. I have the 2525H already and the SV20H and SC20H could be had at that special for $56/month.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I gigged yesterday evening (feels soooooo good to be finally back at it, the 4 month hiatus has been harsh), and as often, people were checking out the amp, and are amazed such a small amp could produce such a HUGE tone, and have such dynamics. One couldn't believe this was a new amp too, as it's every bit the classic Marshall tone.
> I'll say it again: I've owned quite a few amps, and played a lot over the last 25 years or so, and the SV20H is the best amp I've owned bar none, and one of the best I've ever played. I've owned it for over a year, and am still in love with it, it's just the perfect amp for me. So responsive, so fat yet bright and cutting, super percussive and punchy. And it loves the OCD (the the point I'm considering removing my trusty Maxon OD9 from my board, I barely if ever hit it).
> Amazing amp...


I decided to try a Friedman pedal with my Marshalls. I was looking at the "Dirty Shirley", the "BE OD", and the "Golden Pearl". The first "deal" I came across was on a "Golden Pearl", and I gotta say, I'm really liking the results of this pedal into a Marshall. I currently only have 3 boost/OD pedals, a "BB Pre", a "Spark Boost", and now the "Golden Pearl". I just sold a Tubescreamer, which never did much for me. The Friedman is hands down the best one I've tried, at least through a Marshall. It can be set to be totally transparent, both in response and tone, or the way I like it, to tighten the amp up and yet be tonally transparent. It adds just the right amount of boost, not too little, and not too much. Works great with both the SV and the SC.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I've built clones of the Golden Pearl and BE-OD. The BE-OD is nice in front of a clean amp (though a tad too modern for my taste, my favorite circuit in that scenario remains the Crunch Box), but way too much of everything in front of the already crunchy SV.
The Golden Pearl is very nice, I still need to box it and give it more play time, but it's much more up my alley, from what I've heard so far it indeed does the transparent-ish boost to mild overdrive pretty well.
Though in all honesty, I'm really, really happy with the OCD, it brings some low-mids fatness that complements the SV and EVH cab very well. I've tried a bunch more pedals (mostly my Direct Drive and Fulltender - which basically is a modded OD-1) which are nice, but don't work as well for me as the OCD does...for now, that is.

I'm still keeping my OD9s though, I really like them for recording when in front of the SV. The IRs I like are a tad different to my EVH cab, and call for different boosts. And they're still my first choice in front of the DSL100, by a mile.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I've built clones of the Golden Pearl and BE-OD. The BE-OD is nice in front of a clean amp (though a tad too modern for my taste, my favorite circuit in that scenario remains the Crunch Box), but way too much of everything in front of the already crunchy SV.
> The Golden Pearl is very nice, I still need to box it and give it more play time, but it's much more up my alley, from what I've heard so far it indeed does the transparent-ish boost to mild overdrive pretty well.
> Though in all honesty, I'm really, really happy with the OCD, it brings some low-mids fatness that complements the SV and EVH cab very well. I've tried a bunch more pedals (mostly my Direct Drive and Fulltender - which basically is a modded OD-1) which are nice, but don't work as well for me as the OCD does...for now, that is.
> 
> I'm still keeping my OD9s though, I really like them for recording when in front of the SV. The IRs I like are a tad different to my EVH cab, and call for different boosts. And they're still my first choice in front of the DSL100, by a mile.


Yeah, I guess it depends on what you're after. I think the SV, on it's own, needs nothing to do the classic rock tones I grew up on. In my teens and 20's I listened to a lot of hair metal, and that's as far as I go, overdrive wise. The Golden Pearl seems to be the perfect pedal (for me) to push the SV into hair metal territory. I had the same thoughts on the BE OD, it's more gain than I'd ever use, too much. Would like to have tried the Dirty Shirley, but not sure I'm feeling the need now.


----------



## Del Rei

Hey guys.
I got the SC20H and love it.
But I’m having some issues with the loop.

Does anyone here ever tried a EHX Canyon or Oceans 11 into the loop? How it goes?

I got a big hiss/noise even when the pedals are off. Just by plugging them into the loop, the noise comes.

But no problem at all when connecting into the input.....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> Hey guys.
> I got the SC20H and love it.
> But I’m having some issues with the loop.
> 
> Does anyone here ever tried a EHX Canyon or Oceans 11 into the loop? How it goes?
> 
> I got a big hiss/noise even when the pedals are off. Just by plugging them into the loop, the noise comes.
> 
> But no problem at all when connecting into the input.....


Well, first off, everything is more sensitive, when placed in the loop. The signal is hotter, as it's already passed through the preamp section. It also depends on the design of the loop and the pedal, some play well together, some not so well. I always run a noise gate in the loop, threshold just enough to kill any noise, works for me.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I guess it depends on what you're after. I think the SV, on it's own, needs nothing to do the classic rock tones I grew up on. In my teens and 20's I listened to a lot of hair metal, and that's as far as I go, overdrive wise. The Golden Pearl seems to be the perfect pedal (for me) to push the SV into hair metal territory. I had the same thoughts on the BE OD, it's more gain than I'd ever use, too much. Would like to have tried the Dirty Shirley, but not sure I'm feeling the need now.


I no sooner typed this, and came across a "Dirty Shirley" pedal for a decent price. I think the combo of the "Golden Pearl" and the "Dirty Shirley" will be the perfect pairing for going from 80's metal rhythm ("Golden Pearl") to singing lead ("Dirty Shirley"). We'll see.


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, first off, everything is more sensitive, when placed in the loop. The signal is hotter, as it's already passed through the preamp section. It also depends on the design of the loop and the pedal, some play well together, some not so well. I always run a noise gate in the loop, threshold just enough to kill any noise, works for me.


Yeah... I'll try to check some other delay/reverb pedals into the loop and see how they work.... :/

The weird thing is that none of my 3 Friedman gets this noise with these same pedals into the loop. Super quiet and nice. And there is no on/off switch in the Friedman. Just plug the cables and it's engaged.




marshallmellowed said:


> I no sooner typed this, and came across a "Dirty Shirley" pedal for a decent price. I think the combo of the "Golden Pearl" and the "Dirty Shirley" will be the perfect pairing for going from 80's metal rhythm ("Golden Pearl") to singing lead ("Dirty Shirley"). We'll see.



I had the BE-OD pedal and that was too much for me... Even using the internal trimpot at minimum it was too much. Now I have the DS pedal, and I'm good. Excellent also for clean amps. I'm really waiting for the announced Smallbox pedal too.... \o/


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> Yeah... I'll try to check some other delay/reverb pedals into the loop and see how they work.... :/
> 
> The weird thing is that none of my 3 Friedman gets this noise with these same pedals into the loop. Super quiet and nice. And there is no on/off switch in the Friedman. Just plug the cables and it's engaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the BE-OD pedal and that was too much for me... Even using the internal trimpot at minimum it was too much. Now I have the DS pedal, and I'm good. Excellent also for clean amps. I'm really waiting for the announced Smallbox pedal too.... \o/


It just may be that Friedman has a better loop design, maybe tuned more for pedals, where Marshalls are more of a balance for pedals or rack units. Who knows, I just do what I need to do to make things work, regardless. I always run a gate in the loop, as I don't like any noise, of any kind, and that's nearly impossible to achieve without a gate.


----------



## junk notes

If a power supply came with the pedal, then no issues there. If not and purchased as an aftermarket for the pedal or effect, good to check and see if the mA are at the least equivalent to sufficiently run in the effects loop for any hum issues.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I no sooner typed this, and came across a "Dirty Shirley" pedal for a decent price. I think the combo of the "Golden Pearl" and the "Dirty Shirley" will be the perfect pairing for going from 80's metal rhythm ("Golden Pearl") to singing lead ("Dirty Shirley"). We'll see.



Have you looked at the Buxom Boost? Looks like a good option too. I don't do modern heavy So the Golden Peal, Dirty Shirley and the Buxom Boost do get my interest of buying one.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Have you looked at the Buxom Boost? Looks like a good option too. I don't do modern heavy So the Golden Peal, Dirty Shirley and the Buxom Boost do get my interest of buying one.


Yes, I did quite a bit of research on all the Friedman pedals. The Buxom Boost is just a clean boost, doesn't really do much else. I have other pedals, much cheaper pedals, that I think do pretty much the same thing. The "Golden Pearl" and "Dirty Shirley" are a little more unique, and are what I was after. If you like articulation (which I think you do), you'd love the "Golden Pearl" with the SC. I'll report back on the "Dirty Shirley", once I have it in my hands.

This video is pretty informative...


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I did quite a bit of research on all the Friedman pedals. The Buxom Boost is just a clean boost, doesn't really do much else. I have other pedals, much cheaper pedals, that I think do pretty much the same thing. The "Golden Pearl" and "Dirty Shirley" are a little more unique, and are what I was after. If you like articulation (which I think you do), you'd love the "Golden Pearl" with the SC. I'll report back on the "Dirty Shirley", once I have it in my hands.
> 
> This video is pretty informative...




Yeah I am focused on the GP. I loves articulation.

Look forward to hearing bout the DS.


----------



## junk notes

Where have all you gotten, or are the best deals for a new SV20H (or SC20H)? Free shipping, % off, coupon codes, magic sprikles...
Trying to prep early, and getting very close to pulling the trigger. As excited as I am to get a new Marshall, trying not to be an impulse buy. lol


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah I am focused on the GP. I loves articulation.
> 
> Look forward to hearing bout the DS.


I got the "Dirty Shirley" pedal on Saturday. Haven't had enough time to thoroughly evaluate it yet, but from what time I've spent with it, it sounds pretty good. I'll be trying different combinations of the Golden Pearl/Spark Boost/Dirty Shirley/BB Pre, to arrive at the best 2 pedal combination. I'm going for Pedal #1, in front of the amp, for the best 80's metal/hard rock rhythm tone, and Pedal #2, in the loop, for the best solo boost.


----------



## ken361

junk notes said:


> Where have all you gotten, or are the best deals for a new SV20H (or SC20H)? Free shipping, % off, coupon codes, magic sprikles...
> Trying to prep early, and getting very close to pulling the trigger. As excited as I am to get a new Marshall, trying not to be an impulse buy. lol


Reverb.com gotta keep watching it every day for a good deal


----------



## junk notes

I think that I can do that for the next fourteen days.  I see used ones going for $999; for those who are looking for used. That is tempting, but looking for new in case there is a need to use the warranty.
Reverb on used deals, yes. Though, I am not sure I'll find any help on Reverb for a new Marshall. Will they have checkout code coupons and such on Reverb, like Amazon or Sweetwater does? I do not think I have come across a deal that reflects that.


----------



## ken361

Found a mini Jube combo on sale 1275.00 and didnt get taxed


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> I think that I can do that for the next fourteen days.  I see used ones going for $999; for those who are looking for used. That is tempting, but looking for new in case there is a need to use the warranty.
> Reverb on used deals, yes. Though, I am not sure I'll find any help on Reverb for a new Marshall. Will they have checkout code coupons and such on Reverb, like Amazon or Sweetwater does? I do not think I have come across a deal that reflects that.



Have only bought one new Marshall (2555x), which I returned. Never had an issue with any of the used Marshall's I've bought, at least nothing that would have benefited from having a warranty. If I did, I'd just fix it myself, too many horror stories on warranty repairs.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Found a mini Jube combo on sale 1275.00 and didnt get taxed


Ken did you buy another one ?
I know you sold the other one you had.


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ken did you buy another one ?
> I know you sold the other one you had.


nope


----------



## junk notes

I see there is a *new* one listed on Reverb for under $850 and has no paperwork. I still prefer brand new in a box. With new, either picked up or doorstep delivery.
I will keep scoring the internet. I appreciate others helping others getting a great deal if it is out there. Thanks


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> I see there is a *new* one listed on Reverb for under $850 and has no paperwork. I still prefer brand new in a box. With new, either picked up or doorstep delivery.
> I will keep scoring the internet. I appreciate others helping others getting a great deal if it is out there. Thanks


You have to watch those types of deals, they usually jack up the shipping costs to compensate. Shipping shouldn't be much more than $40 for a head (if that).


----------



## junk notes

Alright, will do. Thanks 

Being that this is an SL/A first thing I am doing is making it an SB/A shared cathode.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I got the "Dirty Shirley" pedal on Saturday. Haven't had enough time to thoroughly evaluate it yet, but from what time I've spent with it, it sounds pretty good. I'll be trying different combinations of the Golden Pearl/Spark Boost/Dirty Shirley/BB Pre, to arrive at the best 2 pedal combination. I'm going for Pedal #1, in front of the amp, for the best 80's metal/hard rock rhythm tone, and Pedal #2, in the loop, for the best solo boost.


I think I've finished my evaluation. My personal opinions, of course.

"Dirty Shirley" - Cool pedal, but doesn't work too well in the loop. In front, it's a bit too compressed for my taste.
"BB Pre" - Works great in front of the amp, or in the loop. Prefer it in front, for adding a touch of gain and tightening things up.
"Golden Pearl" - Works great in front of the amp, or in the loop. Prefer it in front, for adding a touch of gain and tightening things up (does a little better job than the BB Pre).
"Spark Boost" - Works great in front of the amp, or in the loop. Prefer it in the loop for a solo boost. In front, it's a bit too loose for tight rhythms (compared to BB Pre or GP).


----------



## junk notes

With the Studio Vintage series, who has the new cabs in both the grillcloth's? If not the stock V-type, then what speakers are in the cabs.
What are the pros and cons of the head to each cab in terms of tones and frequencies comparing the two.


----------



## Chris Archela

Hey guys!
I’m thinking of buy a Marshall Studio Vintage.
Do you guys know if it’s possible having a volume boost for solos using a clean booster on the FX Loop? Assuming that I’ll use the drive from the amp.
I work in some projects that I need more volume for lead parts than my volume knob can give me and boosting the front of the amp I’ll get more drive, which is not desirable in some cases.
Many thanks for your help!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Chris Archela said:


> Hey guys!
> I’m thinking of buy a Marshall Studio Vintage.
> Do you guys know if it’s possible having a volume boost for solos using a clean booster on the FX Loop? Assuming that I’ll use the drive from the amp.
> I work in some projects that I need more volume for lead parts than my volume knob can give me and boosting the front of the amp I’ll get more drive, which is not desirable in some cases.
> Many thanks for your help!


Due to the way the amp works (no master volume) you can't really use a clean boost in the loop as you would with more modern amps, unless you use a volume box in the FX loop and set it very low.
The way I'm doing it is using an EQ pedal (I've used the Boss GE-7 and currently use the Source Audio Programmable EQ on my live board). Another way that works very well is, I've built a "dual volume box", which basically is two volume boxes in one (switching back and forth with a 3PDT switch), so I set one for rhythm volume and the other one for lead.
Another way would be to use an attenuator with two switchable preset volumes such as the ToneKing IronMan.
Or you could use one of the several dummy load/reamp devices such as the Fryette power Station or the Bad Cat one.
Or if you want something simpler, just use a clean boost pedal that has a volume pot that goes below unity gain and use it as a volume cut for rhythm.

Several ways to skin the cat on this one, but since the amp is an old school design with no master/preamp volume nor send/return levels, you have to be slightly smarter with it. But it definitely can be done.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Chris Archela said:


> Hey guys!
> I’m thinking of buy a Marshall Studio Vintage.
> Do you guys know if it’s possible having a volume boost for solos using a clean booster on the FX Loop? Assuming that I’ll use the drive from the amp.
> I work in some projects that I need more volume for lead parts than my volume knob can give me and boosting the front of the amp I’ll get more drive, which is not desirable in some cases.
> Many thanks for your help!


I answered you in your other thread, take a look there. You can do what you are asking about with some additional equipment.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Chris Archela said:


> Hey guys!
> I’m thinking of buy a Marshall Studio Vintage.
> Do you guys know if it’s possible having a volume boost for solos using a clean booster on the FX Loop? Assuming that I’ll use the drive from the amp.
> I work in some projects that I need more volume for lead parts than my volume knob can give me and boosting the front of the amp I’ll get more drive, which is not desirable in some cases.
> Many thanks for your help!


 To the forum 
Cheers


----------



## jim morrison

JohnH said:


> I don't have the amp, and I dont know if there is a specific problem with a particular amp. But I can relate to the hiss issue. Its apparently a loud amp for its size, and all amps make some hum and hiss. It has nothing after the input section to reduce the natural noises. So even if the input volumes are kept low, there is still the full residual hiss of a 20W (or 5W) amp coming through.
> 
> Im guessing that if you can crank the amp up loud, as intended, then the hiss is not a problem in proportion to the signal?
> 
> MV amps cut down on hiss at least from the preamp, but the SVs don't have this.
> 
> This could be where an attenuator of your choice, between amp and speaker, can help directly, reducing all unwanted noises then letting you build up the real signal that you want by turning up louder.


Hi , i also have this amp (SV20 combo) and have the annoying hiss on the treble side.
You mention that an attenuator can help with this ? Will it make that hiss disappear ? I was thinking about getting a Tone King mini Ironman. Do you know for sure that they alleviate the problem.
Cheers !


----------



## JohnH

jim morrison said:


> Hi , i also have this amp (SV20 combo) and have the annoying hiss on the treble side.
> You mention that an attenuator can help with this ? Will it make that hiss disappear ? I was thinking about getting a Tone King mini Ironman. Do you know for sure that they alleviate the problem.
> Cheers !



If its a constant hiss that is unchanged at any volume knob position, and its too loud when you have to play quietly, then an attenuagir can help. But if it increases as you turn up volume, then maybs not.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

jim morrison said:


> Hi , i also have this amp (SV20 combo) and have the annoying hiss on the treble side.
> You mention that an attenuator can help with this ? Will it make that hiss disappear ? I was thinking about getting a Tone King mini Ironman. Do you know for sure that they alleviate the problem.
> Cheers !



I have an SV20H. The High Treble side also hisses, normal with a tube amp. I have a Weber Mass attenuator. It doesn't cut down on the hiss, other than the volume of the hiss. I have a noise suppressor for the hiss. Actually I have two that I can use. One is a Decimator and one is a TC Electronics Sentry noise gate. They both work, just different ways. That's how I eliminate listening to the hiss. Or I plug into the high sensitive normal input and leave the high treble volume at zero.


----------



## marshallmellowed

jim morrison said:


> Hi , i also have this amp (SV20 combo) and have the annoying hiss on the treble side.
> You mention that an attenuator can help with this ? Will it make that hiss disappear ? I was thinking about getting a Tone King mini Ironman. Do you know for sure that they alleviate the problem.
> Cheers !


An attenuator only affects the output of the amp. It will do nothing to reduce, or eliminate hiss in the preamp. "Hiss" is normal in a non-master Marshall, especially with higher settings of the Treble or Presence. A noise gate in the loop will take care of it, it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## jim morrison

marshallmellowed said:


> An attenuator only affects the output of the amp. It will do nothing to reduce, or eliminate hiss in the preamp. "Hiss" is normal in a non-master Marshall, especially with higher settings of the Treble or Presence. A noise gate in the loop will take care of it, it's the nature of the beast.


Thanks for the info ! 
I was looking around for info on noise gates, seems there are noise gates and noise suppressors,
some people say one is better than the other, what do you think is better for these ?
Cheers !


----------



## jim morrison

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I have an SV20H. The High Treble side also hisses, normal with a tube amp. I have a Weber Mass attenuator. It doesn't cut down on the hiss, other than the volume of the hiss. I have a noise suppressor for the hiss. Actually I have two that I can use. One is a Decimator and one is a TC Electronics Sentry noise gate. They both work, just different ways. That's how I eliminate listening to the hiss. Or I plug into the high sensitive normal input and leave the high treble volume at zero.


----------



## jim morrison

Thanks for the advice, 
much appreciated !


----------



## jim morrison

JohnH said:


> If its a constant hiss that is unchanged at any volume knob position, and its too loud when you have to play quietly, then an attenuagir can help. But if it increases as you turn up volume, then maybs not.


Cheers Bro !


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

jim morrison said:


> Thanks for the advice,
> much appreciated !



Anytime. If you are looking simply to cut hiss, I like the Decimator best. One simple knob. If you're looking to do more, like cut down on string noise, or cut sustain, that type of noise reduction, a noise gate is best because it's more flexible. I like the Sentry, others will tell you they like a different noise gate best.

And again, another way to avoid hiss, depending on other factors in the room, is to plug into the high sensitive normal input, top #2. If you're using pedals, that input works well as a pedal platform, almost like having an Origin head. I use both inputs based on what I'm playing. I only use noise suppression or gating with the high treble, or if the channels are jumped, and the high treble volume is turned up.


----------



## marshallmellowed

jim morrison said:


> Thanks for the info !
> I was looking around for info on noise gates, seems there are noise gates and noise suppressors,
> some people say one is better than the other, what do you think is better for these ?
> Cheers !


"Noise Suppressors", or at least that term, typically refers to line level noise (power). "Noise Gates" have adjustable parameters (threshold...), and are what's used for instrument level noise. I use a Decimator, and it works great for eliminating hiss, single coil noise..., without cutting off sustain. Just remember, to eliminate preamp noise ("hiss"), it has to be placed after the preamp (in the loop).


----------



## Chicago Nik

pedecamp said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.



Your about 90 percent right on the home playing option. UNLESS, you dial in a clean tone on channel two. Channel one is not only bright, but quite loud. Blending them is where this amp shines, but for home, option one for me at least is Channel Two clean. I never liked attenuators. You can also just use a overdrive pedal on Channel two and control the gain and volume at the pedal too. I opted for this amp as I missed my old Super Leads, and the Orange Tiny Terror is just gobs of distortiony doo-doo. Great for the home volume control though. Im currently using green backs in a 2x12 format and they break up nicely. However, Im more into clean head room and opting for creambacks in the very near future. I am running this setup with a Blankenship Leeds (aka Carry On) and it too is difficult to manage in a home environment. Im opting for the EL-84 chime on that one, and the girth of EL-34s on the SV20H rig. As far as a Master Volume, Im going to opt out of modding this amp. Same with the treble cap mod, dont want to fuss with circuit board mods. You can just dial in your Treble and Presence accordingly.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chicago Nik said:


> Your about 90 percent right on the home playing option. UNLESS, you dial in a clean tone on channel two. Channel one is not only bright, but quite loud. Blending them is where this amp shines, but for home, option one for me at least is Channel Two clean. I never liked attenuators. You can also just use a overdrive pedal on Channel two and control the gain and volume at the pedal too. I opted for this amp as I missed my old Super Leads, and the Orange Tiny Terror is just gobs of distortiony doo-doo. Great for the home volume control though. Im currently using green backs in a 2x12 format and they break up nicely. However, Im more into clean head room and opting for creambacks in the very near future. I am running this setup with a Blankenship Leeds (aka Carry On) and it too is difficult to manage in a home environment. Im opting for the EL-84 chime on that one, and the girth of EL-34s on the SV20H rig. As far as a Master Volume, Im going to opt out of modding this amp. Same with the treble cap mod, dont want to fuss with circuit board mods. You can just dial in your Treble and Presence accordingly.


Welcome to the forum, but responding to the 2nd post of a 178 page thread? Old news man, really old news.


----------



## Chicago Nik

Point taken.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Chicago Nik said:


> Point taken.


Sorry, just trying to save you some grief. That user actually has a SV20 now, and I believe is happy with it. Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jim morrison

marshallmellowed said:


> "Noise Suppressors", or at least that term, typically refers to line level noise (power). "Noise Gates" have adjustable parameters (threshold...), and are what's used for instrument level noise. I use a Decimator, and it works great for eliminating hiss, single coil noise..., without cutting off sustain. Just remember, to eliminate preamp noise ("hiss"), it has to be placed after the preamp (in the loop).


Sounds like the Decimator is the way to go ,
Thanks mate !


----------



## jim morrison

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Anytime. If you are looking simply to cut hiss, I like the Decimator best. One simple knob. If you're looking to do more, like cut down on string noise, or cut sustain, that type of noise reduction, a noise gate is best because it's more flexible. I like the Sentry, others will tell you they like a different noise gate best.
> 
> And again, another way to avoid hiss, depending on other factors in the room, is to plug into the high sensitive normal input, top #2. If you're using pedals, that input works well as a pedal platform, almost like having an Origin head. I use both inputs based on what I'm playing. I only use noise suppression or gating with the high treble, or if the channels are jumped, and the high treble volume is turned up.


Thanks again, 
yeah, really just want to eliminate that pesky hiss,
will give the Decimator a try,
Cheers mate !


----------



## Sustainium

Chicago Nik said:


> Point taken.


 It was a very informative post though!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Chicago Nik said:


> Your about 90 percent right on the home playing option. UNLESS, you dial in a clean tone on channel two. Channel one is not only bright, but quite loud. Blending them is where this amp shines, but for home, option one for me at least is Channel Two clean. I never liked attenuators. You can also just use a overdrive pedal on Channel two and control the gain and volume at the pedal too. I opted for this amp as I missed my old Super Leads, and the Orange Tiny Terror is just gobs of distortiony doo-doo. Great for the home volume control though. Im currently using green backs in a 2x12 format and they break up nicely. However, Im more into clean head room and opting for creambacks in the very near future. I am running this setup with a Blankenship Leeds (aka Carry On) and it too is difficult to manage in a home environment. Im opting for the EL-84 chime on that one, and the girth of EL-34s on the SV20H rig. As far as a Master Volume, Im going to opt out of modding this amp. Same with the treble cap mod, dont want to fuss with circuit board mods. You can just dial in your Treble and Presence accordingly.


Yup Ive had it going on almost 9-10 months now and like it very much for home play, I put a JHS volume box in the loop and I was good to go! I have a greenback 2x12 and a creamback 1x12 I play it through. 

How do you think this amp compares to your old super lead, I have an itch for a 1959 but will it be redundant, should I not bother?


----------



## Sustainium

pedecamp said:


> Yup Ive had it going on almost 9-10 months now and like it very much for home play, I put a JHS volume box in the loop and I was good to go! I have a greenback 2x12 and a creamback 1x12 I play it through.
> 
> How do you think this amp compares to your old super lead, I have an itch for a 1959 but will it be redundant, should I not bother?


How exactly do you use the JHS VB in the loop? I might like to try one, thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Sustainium said:


> How exactly do you use the JHS VB in the loop? I might like to try one, thanks.


Toss it in the loop, it works like a master volume. I paid $38 for it on sale it was a no brainier and a must for home use with an amp like this. It does limit the amount of gain the amp puts out but it does ACDC Zep crunch and I use a boost out front for anything heavier.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Power scaling. Papa bear, Moma bear, and little Baby bear...












IMG_6601



__ marshallmellowed
__ Aug 9, 2020


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

marshallmellowed said:


> Power scaling. Papa bear, Moma bear, and little Baby bear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6601
> 
> 
> 
> __ marshallmellowed
> __ Aug 9, 2020


That is an awesome display of crunchy Marshall goodness!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kim Lucky Day said:


> That is an awesome display of crunchy Marshall goodness!


Oops, forgot one, let's try this again.
Power scaling. Papa bear, Moma bear, Papa bear's girlfriend, little Baby bear (100w, 50w, 30w, 20w)...












IMG_6607



__ marshallmellowed
__ Aug 9, 2020


----------



## Chicago Nik

pedecamp said:


> Yup Ive had it going on almost 9-10 months now and like it very much for home play, I put a JHS volume box in the loop and I was good to go! I have a greenback 2x12 and a creamback 1x12 I play it through.
> 
> How do you think this amp compares to your old super lead, I have an itch for a 1959 but will it be redundant, should I not bother?


Its a challenging comparison. Ive had several Super Leads pre 1974 versions. They were amps that some of my fellow guitar player friends turned their noses up at because no Master Volume. I used an Ibanez TS-10 that I put behind the head because I didnt want to give away my "secret tone". Plus I played Super Leads into 4x12s then too, so their is quite an ambience difference. I ran the TS-10 more for girth than distortion and left it on all the time. That doesnt really answer your question, but Im hoping to raise the fullness level with Creambacks with the wider headroom level.


----------



## Sustainium

pedecamp said:


> Toss it in the loop, it works like a master volume. I paid $38 for it on sale it was a no brainier and a must for home use with an amp like this. It does limit the amount of gain the amp puts out but it does ACDC Zep crunch and I use a boost out front for anything heavier.


Thanks, I think I’ll pick one up. Options are good, and this one does not break the bank!


----------



## Sustainium

Bitchin rig Marshallmellowed...great photo!


----------



## Tiboy

marshallmellowed said:


> Power scaling. Papa bear, Moma bear, and little Baby bear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6601
> 
> 
> 
> __ marshallmellowed
> __ Aug 9, 2020


Looks like a pyramid scheme to me.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> Bitchin rig Marshallmellowed...great photo!
> View attachment 77580


Thanks! I usually don't stack amps on amps like that, just had the 4 holers all in the same room today and thought "Hmm".


----------



## mad5066

Welp, I bit the bullet and just purchased the SV20h. I've been wanting one since they came out but was waiting for a deal. I absolutely love the looks. I think I'll love this amp as I used to have a class 5 then an origin, not an apples to oranges comparison but I think the SV20h will finally scratch the itch. And yes I already has a weber mass 200 for my bigger amp that will also be utilized so no worries about cranking it!


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

mad5066 said:


> Welp, I bit the bullet and just purchased the SV20h. I've been wanting one since they came out but was waiting for a deal. I absolutely love the looks. I think I'll love this amp as I used to have a class 5 then an origin, not an apples to oranges comparison but I think the SV20h will finally scratch the itch. And yes I already has a weber mass 200 for my bigger amp that will also be utilized so no worries about cranking it!



Congrats! 

You'll love it! I use a Mass 100 with mine.


----------



## Sustainium

Nearly impossible to follow these studio threads and not buy one or both amps, congrats @mad5056!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

mad5066 said:


> Welp, I bit the bullet and just purchased the SV20h. I've been wanting one since they came out but was waiting for a deal. I absolutely love the looks. I think I'll love this amp as I used to have a class 5 then an origin, not an apples to oranges comparison but I think the SV20h will finally scratch the itch. And yes I already has a weber mass 200 for my bigger amp that will also be utilized so no worries about cranking it!


Congrats, you'll love it !



Sustainium said:


> Nearly impossible to follow these studio threads and not buy one or both amps, congrats @mad5056!


Wait until you play them, THEN it'll be impossible not to get one or the other


----------



## Madfinger

Yep. Been hanging for the SC combo to go with the SV head & cab but this covid thing has fucked quite a few plans at the moment.


----------



## mad5066

Very true guys! Either way I'm hoping to have it by Wednesday since it's not coming that far.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Nearly impossible to follow these studio threads and not buy one or both amps, congrats @mad5056!



Yeah I agree with that, I started the SC20 thread as soon as I ordered mine,...and I’ve been following both threads ever since. 

And yes, I’d love to have an SV20, but my situation and economic position don’t fall in line with that feeling.

None the less I think Marshall hit a home run with these Studio amps,....Grand Slam!

In fact I expected another addition to the Studio Series at this past January’s NAMM. Maybe next year.


----------



## tce63

mad5066 said:


> Welp, I bit the bullet and just purchased the SV20h. I've been wanting one since they came out but was waiting for a deal. I absolutely love the looks. I think I'll love this amp as I used to have a class 5 then an origin, not an apples to oranges comparison but I think the SV20h will finally scratch the itch. And yes I already has a weber mass 200 for my bigger amp that will also be utilized so no worries about cranking it!



Congrats to a fantastic amp, I know you will love it


----------



## Chicago Nik

Im currently using my head with a Sour Mash cabinet dressed up like a late 60s salt n pepper 100 4x12 version. Has two Greenbacks in there, newer ones. Break up is earlier than I really wanted. I have a new Creamback on standby, and thinking a WGS Veteran 30 might be a good match power wise. Trying to hold out for another Creamback to come available on the used market as well. I prefer higher wattage speakers for headroom on most any platform, but especially for the SV20H. Comments welcome.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Chicago Nik said:


> Im currently using my head with a Sour Mash cabinet dressed up like a late 60s salt n pepper 100 4x12 version. Has two Greenbacks in there, newer ones. Break up is earlier than I really wanted. I have a new Creamback on standby, and thinking a WGS Veteran 30 might be a good match power wise. Trying to hold out for another Creamback to come available on the used market as well. I prefer higher wattage speakers for headroom on most any platform, but especially for the SV20H. Comments welcome.


That was my experience too, I didn't like the top end grind in the SV20H-G12M combination.
I'm currently using an EVH 2x12 with G12H30 Anniversaries, works much better for me. Top end is both smoother and clearer, low end is bigger, and overall it sounds to me like a more balanced speaker with that amp.
Note that I love the G12M25s (which are 2019 UK-made ones) with my DSL100 and several other amps (the cab sounded huge with my friend's /13 RSA31 head), so it's strictly that particular pairing that didn't work for me.


----------



## junk notes

WellBurnTheSky said:


> That was my experience too, I didn't like the top end grind in the SV20H-G12M combination.
> I'm currently using an EVH 2x12 with G12H30 Anniversaries, works much better for me. Top end is both smoother and clearer, low end is bigger, and overall it sounds to me like a more balanced speaker with that amp.
> Note that I love the G12M25s (which are 2019 UK-made ones) with my DSL100 and several other amps (the cab sounded huge with my friend's /13 RSA31 head), so it's strictly that particular pairing that didn't work for me.


Sounds good.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I haven't used my SV20H for ages, partly due to the current situation and also because I had my Mini Jubilee head set up as my living room amp. Thought I'd like to try it with two 'new' guitars that I haven't played through it yet: A Partscaster Esquire and a Gibson LP Junior (on a bit of a single pick up kick this year  ).

Have to say that both sound great through the SV20H and only took a few seconds to dial either in. I have an attenuator and a 2x12 Greenback cab to play through. 

Funny thing is that the reason I got the SV20H out is because these two guitars didn't sound so good through the Mini Jubilee (and the same cab of course). At one point I was considering selling the SV20H because I tended to mostly use the MJ, but good job I didn't. 

Gratuitous pictures of my new guitars, '54 style Fender Esquire (with hidden Eric Clapton mid boost PCB under the pickguard):



2020 Gibson Les Paul Junior that I went into the shop 'just to try it' and couldn't stop playing it. I already have a Les Paul Tribute Gold Top with very similar pick ups, but this Junior sounds different, reacts more to the controls and has a fatter neck (like my Esquire does too...I'm also on a fatter neck kick this year it seems ):


----------



## tce63

KelvinS1965 said:


> I haven't used my SV20H for ages, partly due to the current situation and also because I had my Mini Jubilee head set up as my living room amp. Thought I'd like to try it with two 'new' guitars that I haven't played through it yet: A Partscaster Esquire and a Gibson LP Junior (on a bit of a single pick up kick this year  ).
> 
> Have to say that both sound great through the SV20H and only took a few seconds to dial either in. I have an attenuator and a 2x12 Greenback cab to play through.
> 
> Funny thing is that the reason I got the SV20H out is because these two guitars didn't sound so good through the Mini Jubilee (and the same cab of course). At one point I was considering selling the SV20H because I tended to mostly use the MJ, but good job I didn't.
> 
> Gratuitous pictures of my new guitars, '54 style Fender Esquire (with hidden Eric Clapton mid boost PCB under the pickguard):
> View attachment 78023
> 
> 
> 2020 Gibson Les Paul Junior that I went into the shop 'just to try it' and couldn't stop playing it. I already have a Les Paul Tribute Gold Top with very similar pick ups, but this Junior sounds different, reacts more to the controls and has a fatter neck (like my Esquire does too...I'm also on a fatter neck kick this year it seems ):
> 
> View attachment 78025



The Esquire 54 looks fantastic 

I love to play my Esquire 55 and LP jr. with SV20 sounds great, one mic and a volume knob, all you need


----------



## Tiboy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> That was my experience too, I didn't like the top end grind in the SV20H-G12M combination.
> I'm currently using an EVH 2x12 with G12H30 Anniversaries, works much better for me. Top end is both smoother and clearer, low end is bigger, and overall it sounds to me like a more balanced speaker with that amp.
> Note that I love the G12M25s (which are 2019 UK-made ones) with my DSL100 and several other amps (the cab sounded huge with my friend's /13 RSA31 head), so it's strictly that particular pairing that didn't work for me.



When I got my SV I played it through a Marshall 425 cab with 4 G12C’s. I thought it would be a perfect marriage. I quickly got a divorce and went for the SV212 cab. Much better marriage.


----------



## _Steve

Tiboy said:


> When I got my SV I played it through a Marshall 425 cab with 4 G12C’s. I thought it would be a perfect marriage. I quickly got a divorce and went for the SV212 cab. Much better marriage.



The V-Type speakers are the best kept secret around. Don't understand why everyone isn't absolutely raving about them.


----------



## Sustainium

_Steve said:


> The V-Type speakers are the best kept secret around. Don't understand why everyone isn't absolutely raving about them.


I was surprised the V-Type sound so good, figured I’d be replacing them but won’t have to bother after all.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Back when the amps were released, the Marshall guys told us "we've compared dozens of speakers and ended up with the V-Type because we thought it sounded the best of the bunch", and most people chalked it up to cost-cutting and whatnot. Looks like they were telling the truth after all


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Back when the amps were released, the Marshall guys told us "we've compared dozens of speakers and ended up with the V-Type because we thought it sounded the best of the bunch", and most people chalked it up to cost-cutting and whatnot. Looks like they were telling the truth after all


I remember that story, about Marshall trying all kinds of speakers, but I recall that they were referring to the size of the speaker In the combo, not the model,...10” or 12” I could be wrong but I don’t think so.

That’s how I remember it. Marshall response was to the question,.... “why a 10 inch speaker instead of a 12 inch speaker”? 

Not,...“why a V-type“


----------



## junk notes

Guessing that they were trying to reach "the new customer" with that 10" offering?
Honestly, I do not like the idea for the SV, but a 10' with MV would be more suited for the SC. I also think that their idea of a 10' combo that offers a 12" extension cab is mixed up! Personally think fail for the circuit being offered, but _it-is-what-it-is_, and you are really not handcuffed to their concept.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> I remember that story, about Marshall trying all kinds of speakers, but I recall that they were referring to the size of the speaker In the combo, not the model,...10” or 12” I could be wrong but I don’t think so.
> 
> That’s how I remember it. Marshall response was to the question,.... “why a 10 inch speaker instead of a 12 inch speaker”?
> 
> Not,...“why a V-type“


Steve, the Marshall demo guy, says it so starting at 2:40 in this video, and I remember him saying the same thing to several reviewers back in NAMM2019:


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Steve, the Marshall demo guy, says it so starting at 2:40 in this video, and I remember him saying the same thing to several reviewers back in NAMM2019:



Thanks for posting that buddy, you're right, it was the model not the size. Somewhere I recall someone arguing about the choice of a 10 vs a 12, could've just been us guys here talking about. My memory is not the best these days,  I don't even remember when my memory *was* the best!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

There's actually another video where he discusses their choice or going 10' vs 12' for the combo in pretty much the exact same terms: looks like they actually liked it better for the combo. And tbh it kinda makes sense, the less powerful 10' is kinda logical in a combo, that's small and portable and will probably will be used in contexts where controlling volume is more critical.
So I guess we're actually both right on that matter


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> There's actually another video where he discusses their choice or going 10' vs 12' for the combo in pretty much the exact same terms: looks like they actually liked it better for the combo......


Ok cool,... thanks,...I've been redeemed!


----------



## junk notes

@WellBurnTheSky That makes sense. @scozz I am of those whom request a 12" speaker for the SV, but I would not know, as I do not yet own one for myself to run the gamut with.
That is why I previously mentioned that it could have been in design, in which the video confirms that it was indeed design. So this information is very cool. Thanks for posting @WellBurnTheSky!

Although from what he states in the video, guessing I might be not of the majority. Stated to be a blind test: I do not know what levels, or as to what their entire signal chain would have been when doing this blind test for that matter. In which could be entirely different than yours or mine. Playing different styles and having opposite likes...
So there is always more to gain with experience to have a solid POV, then perhaps share the positives or pros as, well as the cons for the benefit of theirs and their idea of what tone is..


----------



## Biff Maloy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> There's actually another video where he discusses their choice or going 10' vs 12' for the combo in pretty much the exact same terms: looks like they actually liked it better for the combo. And tbh it kinda makes sense, the less powerful 10' is kinda logical in a combo, that's small and portable and will probably will be used in contexts where controlling volume is more critical.
> So I guess we're actually both right on that matter



Exactly what I thought the reasoning behind it having a 10. 

I don't understand the negatives towards 10s. Great tones are to be had from them. They're easier to push and respond well to that. I have used them in the exact same concept. They do cut a little volume and are not as wide sonically but the situation called for that plus this was used to my advantage because i was able to push the volume of the amp a little more whereas a 12 would've been too loud and the amp would have to be dialed back. 

Tools just like everything else in the chain.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I really do thing it makes sense the way they've setup the range: you want something small, portable and not too loud (while still probably being able to be used with a drummer for gigs or jams), get the combo. Want something a bit bigger ? Get the head and 1x12. Want something stage-worthy that'll be able to bury even the loudest drummer ? Get the head and 2x12.
And you still have the 1987x, 1959 SLP and 4x12s if you want to go even bigger .
Makes sense to me.


----------



## junk notes

WellBurnTheSky said:


> There's actually another video where he discusses their choice or going 10' vs 12' for the combo in pretty much the exact same terms: looks like they actually liked it better for the combo. And tbh it kinda makes sense, the less powerful 10' is kinda logical in a combo, that's small and portable and will probably will be used in contexts where controlling volume is more critical.
> So I guess we're actually both right on that matter


That would be very cool and informative info as well.


----------



## junk notes

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I really do thing it makes sense the way they've setup the range: you want something small, portable and not too loud (while still probably being able to be used with a drummer for gigs or jams), get the combo. Want something a bit bigger ? Get the head and 1x12. Want something stage-worthy that'll be able to bury even the loudest drummer ? Get the head and 2x12.
> And you still have the 1987x, 1959 SLP and 4x12s if you want to go even bigger .
> Makes sense to me.


Yes! I mentioned that they (Marshall) are targeting a new customer base, and giving an option to players 

The combo with 10" is not a bad thing at all. As I have previously posted that. I imagine the bad rap could be coming from the big iron players like myself. To be precise, that Marshall says based off the 100 watt a 1959 SL/A. What are these big iron players exceptions of a 20 watt version? _"Magic grits?"_ Yes, an oversight on their part.


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> There's actually another video where he discusses their choice or going 10' vs 12' for the combo in pretty much the exact same terms: looks like they actually liked it better for the combo. And tbh it kinda makes sense, the less powerful 10' is kinda logical in a combo, that's small and portable and will probably will be used in contexts where controlling volume is more critical.
> So I guess we're actually both right on that matter


Yeah that's true! It just seems to me at that price range for a single speaker combo, the speaker should be a 12", shouldn't it? I mean all of Marshalls competitors, of this type of amp, come with 12 inch speakers. Also, the mini Jub combo comes with, (and has for quite some time), a 12 inch speaker, sooooo....

I think they've lost sales because of it, just my opinion though, no survey done, just peoples opinions. It seems that most players expect a 20 watt combo that sells for $1499 have a 12" spk. in it.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Keep in mind that the prices you're getting them at are kinda distorted compared to what they are here in Europe, where they are actually pretty cheap for what they are. At the current price of 840-ish euros for the head, look at what they're competing with:
https://www.thomann.de/fr/pieces_su...e-first=700&price-last=900&oa=pra&filter=true

Same thing for the combo:
https://www.thomann.de/fr/combos_av...r=true&oa=pra&price-first=799&price-last=1111

So yeah, here in Europe they're VERY competitively priced. Right before they released it I was considering getting another Ceriatone head, but honestly it makes no sense when 20w is more than enough for my needs, and the Marshall head is quite a bit cheaper as is.
And as much as I loved my Ceriatone JTM45, I'm glad I went with the SV20H, I couldn't be happier.

@junk notes here is the video where he's discussing their choice of putting 10' in the combo:


----------



## junk notes

Cool thanks!

_"There was a 12 inch one - combo... we could have actually done it in the same size, 12 inch, but I though the 10 inch was a better representation of the sound of the / over massive 100w"
_
Wonder what sounded "better"? The Live tone or the recorded tone. I think the latter. What were the differences with clean?


----------



## _Steve

For those who haven't recently checked out the current range of 10"s I really recommend you do. I did and I was surprised how good they are. They get super punchy very early. For me, the trick was to have a pair with one on an angle - like a split slant cab - and then you get a nice filled out sound. Surprised no one makes a 2x10 slant. My favorites were the VT-Juniors. YMMV


----------



## ken361

I found the greenbacks warmer I think it might good in my SC


----------



## Biff Maloy

It's about time some positives are being posted on 10s. A lot of comments come across as just being doubtful up front before even trying them. 

It's funny how a Bassman is hardly ever questioned.


----------



## junk notes

Not being familiar with self biasing, are there numbers on the power tubes if they were to be replaced by another, or some completely different EL34? What is stock?


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I found the greenbacks warmer I think it might good in my SC


Have you considered the G10 Creamback Ken?

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...inch-45-watt-replacement-guitar-speaker-8-ohm


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

scozz said:


> Have you considered the G10 Creamback Ken?
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...inch-45-watt-replacement-guitar-speaker-8-ohm



I have the SV20H connected to a closed 1x12 (16 ohm). I just ordered this 12" speaker and it'll be here in a couple of days. I hope works like I want it to.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...nch-25-watt-replacement-guitar-speaker-16-ohm


----------



## mad5066

Took a chance buying the block logo off ebay and I'm very pleased with the result. Pretty easy to pry off the script logo with a putty knife. If anyone else wants to change theirs I bought it from ebay seller vidiot72.


----------



## blue

Maybe this has already been discussed, but there are 180 pages to sift through! 
I've recently been using my Studio Vintage in 5 watt mode, and last night I changed back over to 20 watts. Both modes sound great, but I was a little surprised to find that the 5 watt mode seems to have a bit more gain, and maybe a bit more compressed, while 20 watts is more open and less gainy. Has anyone else found this? Has anyone else even bothered with the 5 watt mode!?


----------



## marshallmellowed

blue said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed, but there are 180 pages to sift through!
> I've recently been using my Studio Vintage in 5 watt mode, and last night I changed back over to 20 watts. Both modes sound great, but I was a little surprised to find that the 5 watt mode seems to have a bit more gain, and maybe a bit more compressed, while 20 watts is more open and less gainy. Has anyone else found this? Has anyone else even bothered with the 5 watt mode!?


Sure, I use 5 watt mode all the time. With a little tweaking, it can sound very close to the 20 watt mode (when attenuated). Just a guess, but I think a lot of users just flip the switch and do a quick comparison, without spending some time re-adjusting the amp. Aside from that, louder will always sound better, doubt there's anyone that would switch from 20 watts to 5 watts and say "Oh Yeah!".


----------



## vtrain

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Keep in mind that the prices you're getting them at are kinda distorted compared to what they are here in Europe, where they are actually pretty cheap for what they are. At the current price of 840-ish euros for the head, look at what they're competing with:
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/pieces_su...e-first=700&price-last=900&oa=pra&filter=true
> 
> Same thing for the combo:
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/combos_av...r=true&oa=pra&price-first=799&price-last=1111
> 
> So yeah, here in Europe they're VERY competitively priced. Right before they released it I was considering getting another Ceriatone head, but honestly it makes no sense when 20w is more than enough for my needs, and the Marshall head is quite a bit cheaper as is.
> And as much as I loved my Ceriatone JTM45, I'm glad I went with the SV20H, I couldn't be happier.
> 
> @junk notes here is the video where he's discussing their choice of putting 10' in the combo:




I cry every time I see EU prices on these amps.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

vtrain said:


> I cry every time I see EU prices on these amps.


We cry every time we see US prices on many products, so I feel your pain


----------



## Sustainium

I’ve cried viewing my Sweetwater balance.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Sustainium said:


> I’ve cried viewing my Sweetwater balance.



I can say "Amen" to that. Two significant orders in just the last few days.


----------



## G the wildman

Now that we have all had our SV's for a while. Tell me your favourite settings and input for all round practice.


----------



## scozz

blue said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed, but there are 180 pages to sift through!
> I've recently been using my Studio Vintage in 5 watt mode, and last night I changed back over to 20 watts. Both modes sound great, but I was a little surprised to find that the 5 watt mode seems to have a bit more gain, and maybe a bit more compressed, while 20 watts is more open and less gainy. Has anyone else found this? Has anyone else even bothered with the 5 watt mode!?


Yeah, this is a normal occurrence, a 5 watt amp will always have less headroom and more compression than a 20 watt amp. Same goes for all wattages, the less wattage, the less headroom, and more compression. Of course they are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## solarburn

Marshall. It's what's for dinner...And I love it.!


----------



## junk notes

Hoping there is a holiday sale next week. Only reason why I am holding off. Another week delay at this point might prove to be prudent. For now, I see regular list pricing and free shipping. In other areas, I see free shipping, no tax, and a small % discounted.


----------



## malice95

junk notes said:


> Hoping there is a holiday sale next week. Only reason why I am holding off. Another week delay at this point might prove to be prudent. For now, I see regular list pricing and free shipping. In other areas, I see free shipping, no tax, and a small % discounted.



I got 15% off on mine.. Pro audio star offered 15% off anything for former customers using code THNX15 but they charge Tax in NJ and were backordered. So I used that 15% off to get that deal from another company in CA who doesnt collect NJ sales tax and had it in stock. I dont know if that code is still active or not. Paid 1104.00.


----------



## Msharky67

Why are the SV's going for so much! I have been gassing for one for a while now and after this year I would have expected to see some for a fair price. No $1000 plus across the board. Its PC board not hand wired! Why the ^&$# charge it like it is!!!! This is absurd! When one does come up they go instantly. Nobody wants to budge on an offer too. I see SC20's and 2525's all day long going for $850. I doubt the holiday coupons are going to be any better. I smell bankruptcy for these retailers if they keep up with this practice. A lot of goods are going to go away. I see it at work now! Its not going to get better!


----------



## junk notes

malice95 said:


> I got 15% off on mine.. Pro audio star offered 15% off anything for former customers using code THNX15 but they charge Tax in NJ and were backordered. So I used that 15% off to get that deal from another company in CA who doesnt collect NJ sales tax and had it in stock. I dont know if that code is still active or not. Paid 1104.00.


nice! Congrats! Were there any shipping cost?
___

So, with MF; amp -15% matched price, no tax, free shipping? Or is there tax?


----------



## Sacalait

G the wildman said:


> Now that we have all had our SV's for a while. Tell me your favourite settings and input for all round practice.



The volume(s) stay on 7 for me. I jump the low channel to the high input (bottom one) and plug into the high input (top). Tone settings depend on what guitar. Presence usually stays around 12 o'clock. Sometimes it's off. My fave cab is a 1X12 with a Celestion Creamback 65.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Same here: both volumes at 7, Presence almost off, bass at 7, mids and treble at 5. Jumped from bottom left to top right (though for recording I simply plug into top left, no jumper).


----------



## G the wildman

Thanks guys,

I have my volumes much lower but will try higher for a while.

Also anyone using a fuzz pedal with it. Hendrix fuzz. Any suggestions but specifically based on experience on the SV.

Cheers guys


----------



## Sacalait

G the wildman said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I have my volumes much lower but will try higher for a while.
> 
> Also anyone using a fuzz pedal with it. Hendrix fuzz. Any suggestions but specifically based on experience on the SV.
> 
> Cheers guys



I find the volume doesn't change dramatically between 2 and 7. It just compresses and overdrives more. 

I've tried a Rat. It works like it should. I'm not a huge fan of fuzz but the SV does pedals very well.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## Del Rei

Sacalait said:


> I find the volume doesn't change dramatically between 2 and 7. It just compresses and overdrives more.


Yes! That's it, man... In 2 it's actually pretty loud! \o/ 



solarburnDSL50 said:


> .


Well said, Sr! 
Well said!!


----------



## solarburn

SC 800...no IR's...naked women? Yes.


----------



## solarburn

It ain't the amp. It's what you do with it. I've got a primo Plexi that killz. Late 1968 plexi.

The SC rips. You guys on the fence? Either 20 watter rips!


----------



## ken361

800 is epic


----------



## blue

Spent my morning trying different overdrives and boosts through my studio vintage. Damn but i love this amp!
All my drives sound great, but i recently got a Hampstead soundworks Ascent boost, built by sound techs during lockdown to keep them in work. Brilliant pedal! Loads of boost with very little noise.
Best overdrives were both made by unfortunately now defunct Spanish maker Thundertomate. An OD 800, based on Marshall Guv'nor, takes in into 80's metal and Slash type tones. And a Taxi Driver, i think based on a Boss OD1, more natural sounding, sweeter and fuller, but less cut than the 800.
I finished with my Thundertomate Treble Boosters. I have two, a V2 treble booster and a Phil Hilborne Fat TB. These things are awesome! I've struggled to get them to work with a jcm 800, it was just too bright, but with the superlead type amp, my god! Aggressive, cutting, screaming, searing leads and percussive, punchy rhythms.

All played with a Gibson SG Supreme and through an early 70's Orange 4x12.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yesterday evening was gig night (at LON LAST !!), and yet again, people commented on how amazing my rig sounded... Guitar->OCD->SV20H->Source Audio EQ->DD-500->EVH 212...pretty simple basic rig (all the rest on my board is kinda utilitarian and used on a per case basis), but it sounds SO good. Super percussive and punchy, LOTS of cut, super reactive (every nuance in the playing comes through). Just perfect. And they were amazed that it's just 20 watts and I need to tame it to not flatten everyone and everything in my path.
Couple of guys told me it actually gives them GAS for the amp, it's just the archetypal Marshall tone we know and love.
Amazing amp, 1 year and a half later and I'm still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## solarburn

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yesterday evening was gig night (at LON LAST !!), and yet again, people commented on how amazing my rig sounded... Guitar->OCD->SV20H->Source Audio EQ->DD-500->EVH 212...pretty simple basic rig (all the rest on my board is kinda utilitarian and used on a per case basis), but it sounds SO good. Super percussive and punchy, LOTS of cut, super reactive (every nuance in the playing comes through). Just perfect. And they were amazed that it's just 20 watts and I need to tame it to not flatten everyone and everything in my path.
> Couple of guys told me it actually gives them GAS for the amp, it's just the archetypal Marshall tone we know and love.
> Amazing amp, 1 year and a half later and I'm still in the honeymoon phase.



Fuck yeah bud.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> 800 is epic



Why yes...it is.


----------



## solarburn

800 vs plexi?

For fun. Not anything else. Both these amps kill!

800 first.


----------



## solarburn

Soooo...can anyone put a clip up? We're talking marshallz? Nobody gives a Fuck bout playing ability. We want to hear the smoking amp!

Plexi good.


----------



## solarburn

you rockers are being so lazy. With a Marshall classic!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> you rockers are being so lazy. With a Marshall classic!


I don’t have one or you know they would be all over this thread.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I don’t have one or you know they would be all over this thread.



Hell yes! And they should be. Some of the best Marshall has to give us.


----------



## junk notes

Been looking all day to pull the trigger on this Labor Day Holiday sale. So far, it has been 15% + free ship various online stores. Looking to seel the deal with no online tax as @malice95 did.


----------



## Tiboy

So does that mean the tax represents the deal breaker?


----------



## malice95

junk notes said:


> Been looking all day to pull the trigger on this Labor Day Holiday sale. So far, it has been 15% + free ship various online stores. Looking to seel the deal with no online tax as @malice95 did.



I went on reverb to hunt for mid size stores that have them in stock. Pitbull audio is where I bought mine. The NJ taxman doesnt have their claws into them yet.


----------



## junk notes

malice95 said:


> I went on reverb to hunt for mid size stores that have them in stock. Pitbull audio is where I bought mine. The NJ taxman doesnt have their claws into them yet.


cool!
So, they have : -15% + free ship + no tax; correct. :-D


----------



## Graham G

One of the very few advantages of being old(& also helped by Covid lockdown)is that I've had enough time on my hands to read the whole thread(a bit embarrsingly) & I've just finished.
It's left me thinking that the SV would make a great "last Amp" for me I only use an Amp for gigging(pub Gigs NW/UK) & the occasional old farts Jam night,i almost never use an at home,but I have a couple of little doubts,which i'm sure you gentlemen can erase. 
Doubt 1:being fairly ancient,i would ideally like the Combo but of course i'm worried about the 10" speaker,mainly because as old players know Guitar amps have 12" speakers.
Doubt 2:i'm using an ORI20H(with EV mesa 1 x 12"cab )at the moment & on most of our gigs it's full up & still only just loud enough(3 piece GBD band),to the extent that i'm having to use pedals(Digital) to get in the mix & i'm useless at using pedals,i've not needed them in past because I've been able to lift bigger louder amps,but it's getting harder nowadays,so i'm concerned the Combo just wouldn't have enough welly.
So that sums up the couple of doubts & i'd like to ask a couple of questions.
I read in the thread that there was a possibility of fitting a 12" speaker into the Combo(should have made a note of the page etc.),is this a possibility ?,i also read that the SV had "class 2" wiring(whatever that means),so that could allow different ohm speakers to be run at the same time (16ohm & 8ohm),have i read that correct,if so i could possibly use my 8ohm cab as an extension(if needed).
i hope i can make this work,all the Dems I've listened to sound great.
Sorry for the longish post,but at least I've avoided a short novel.
Cheers,Graham.


----------



## Sustainium

Graham G said:


> One of the very few advantages of being old(& also helped by Covid lockdown)is that I've had enough time on my hands to read the whole thread(a bit embarrsingly) & I've just finished.
> It's left me thinking that the SV would make a great "last Amp" for me I only use an Amp for gigging(pub Gigs NW/UK) & the occasional old farts Jam night,i almost never use an at home,but I have a couple of little doubts,which i'm sure you gentlemen can erase.
> Doubt 1:being fairly ancient,i would ideally like the Combo but of course i'm worried about the 10" speaker,mainly because as old players know Guitar amps have 12" speakers.
> Doubt 2:i'm using an ORI20H(with EV mesa 1 x 12"cab )at the moment & on most of our gigs it's full up & still only just loud enough(3 piece GBD band),to the extent that i'm having to use pedals(Digital) to get in the mix & i'm useless at using pedals,i've not needed them in past because I've been able to lift bigger louder amps,but it's getting harder nowadays,so i'm concerned the Combo just wouldn't have enough welly.
> So that sums up the couple of doubts & i'd like to ask a couple of questions.
> I read in the thread that there was a possibility of fitting a 12" speaker into the Combo(should have made a note of the page etc.),is this a possibility ?,i also read that the SV had "class 2" wiring(whatever that means),so that could allow different ohm speakers to be run at the same time (16ohm & 8ohm),have i read that correct,if so i could possibly use my 8ohm cab as an extension(if needed).
> i hope i can make this work,all the Dems I've listened to sound great.
> Sorry for the longish post,but at least I've avoided a short novel.
> Cheers,Graham.


 The SV20H is definitely loud enough, haven’t tried the combo.


----------



## Graham G

Sustainium said:


> The SV20H is definitely loud enough, haven’t tried the combo.



Thanks Sustanium,should have asked if anyone is gigging with the Combo ?


----------



## Biff Maloy

I just sold my Origin 20H and picked up an SV20H a couple weeks ago. You only can decide your volume needs but we both sound similar with our "gigs". The Origin worked for me prior to Covid but like everybody else I've been cooped up since. I think the SV seems a little louder. The tone is also more together sounding in a very efficient way. The Origin is a good amp. I loved it but the SV is an upgrade for sure. It took me a little over a week to miss my Origin but i no longer miss it now. 

Combo vs head is a debate that pops up a lot. I recommend the head. If you have any reservations about it then just get the head. Some go to great extent to cram a 12 inside a box designed for a 10. I don't get it but to each his own. If successful though you're still stuck with the same small box. That's the head scratcher to me. 

Speakers used are huge to me. What do you have in your cabinet? DB ratings can have everything to do with loudness. I was a little disappointed at first with my SV using a pair of Celestion EVH 20's but i knew it was those speakers. They were 96db. I actually bought them hoping for a match but they ultimately sounded weak. Threw a set of 100db G12H's in and a world of difference happened.


----------



## Graham G

Biff Maloy said:


> I just sold my Origin 20H and picked up an SV20H a couple weeks ago. You only can decide your volume needs but we both sound similar with our "gigs". The Origin worked for me prior to Covid but like everybody else I've been cooped up since. I think the SV seems a little louder. The tone is also more together sounding in a very efficient way. The Origin is a good amp. I loved it but the SV is an upgrade for sure. It took me a little over a week to miss my Origin but i no longer miss it now.
> 
> Combo vs head is a debate that pops up a lot. I recommend the head. If you have any reservations about it then just get the head. Some go to great extent to cram a 12 inside a box designed for a 10. I don't get it but to each his own. If successful though you're still stuck with the same small box. That's the head scratcher to me.
> 
> Speakers used are huge to me. What do you have in your cabinet? DB ratings can have everything to do with loudness. I was a little disappointed at first with my SV using a pair of Celestion EVH 20's but i knew it was those speakers. They were 96db. I actually bought them hoping for a match but they ultimately sounded weak. Threw a set of 100db G12H's in and a world of difference happened.



Thanks,the Speaker i'm using with the Origin is an EV12(can't remember if it's L or M)in a Mesa smallish open backed cab,i can't remember the model,i've had it since about 91',it's not a big cab the Origin head overhangs it,but the EV speaker is realy good,sadly it weighs a ton.
I really like the idea of a plexi style Marshall that's useable on Pub type gigs,if it was 30 watts I would just jump in,but there's no chance of demoing one to compare with the Origin.
i also have a DSL20H,but same problem as the Origin,it gets a bit lost & I prefer the sound of the Origin.
I suspect that if I knew how to get the best out of boost type Pedals,the Origin would just about cut through,which means the SV certainly would,but I could be dead before I get to grips with them.
I'm used to plugging in my Amp & off we go.
I still have my Mesa DC5,but it weighs about 65lbs & to be honest I've got into Marshalls very late in my gigging life & I really prefer them,specially the Origin,the Mesa just feel sort of "rigid" now.
Thanks for replying,i suspect i'm going to do what I don't like the idea of and order an SV(probably the Head) & if it's not enough in the Band return it.


----------



## ken361

You would never know there was 10 in inside play it loud break it in. I never thought about the 10 verse 12 I didn't have a second cab and was not willing to spend that more then what the combo was going for I traded my origin 50c for it even bought the jcm800 which kicks ass! these amps are plenty loud bigger cabs would be too much for me know my hearing is probably going


----------



## Biff Maloy

Graham G said:


> Thanks,the Speaker i'm using with the Origin is an EV12(can't remember if it's L or M)in a Mesa smallish open backed cab,i can't remember the model,i've had it since about 91',it's not a big cab the Origin head overhangs it,but the EV speaker is realy good,sadly it weighs a ton.
> I really like the idea of a plexi style Marshall that's useable on Pub type gigs,if it was 30 watts I would just jump in,but there's no chance of demoing one to compare with the Origin.
> i also have a DSL20H,but same problem as the Origin,it gets a bit lost & I prefer the sound of the Origin.
> I suspect that if I knew how to get the best out of boost type Pedals,the Origin would just about cut through,which means the SV certainly would,but I could be dead before I get to grips with them.
> I'm used to plugging in my Amp & off we go.
> I still have my Mesa DC5,but it weighs about 65lbs & to be honest I've got into Marshalls very late in my gigging life & I really prefer them,specially the Origin,the Mesa just feel sort of "rigid" now.
> Thanks for replying,i suspect i'm going to do what I don't like the idea of and order an SV(probably the Head) & if it's not enough in the Band return it.



I get what you mean. I had both those heads and also preferred the Origin. I mostly used amp breakup. I tried several pedals initially. Some high end but the best one that just tightened it up with a little juice was a EH Soul Food. Dirt cheap. 

Can't commit to saying for sure it will give the volume you need but the Studios really are a step up from both those amps. I got the Mini Jubilee 2525H before it got blended into the Studio Series. I always thought it was the best amp of the 3 and that's why i kept it. Like you i still played the Origin mostly. If nothing else you sound like you should like an SV20H. A Lot!!


----------



## Graham G

Georgiatec said:


> Has anyone noticed the speaker outputs are labelled as "class 2 wiring".
> This is the same as the Astoria amps and lets you use mixed 8 ohm and 16 ohm cabs.
> If you have one of each you put the 16 ohm cab into one of the 2 x 16 ohm inputs and the 8 ohm cab into one of the 2 x 8 ohm inputs. The class 2 wiring means the O/T will see a balanced load and you're good to go.



So if I bought the Combo which is a 16ohm speaker,could I also run my 8ohm Mesa cab.at the same time ?
Sorry if this is a bit obvious,but i'm a bit slow nowadays.


----------



## Georgiatec

Graham G said:


> So if I bought the Combo which is a 16ohm speaker,could I also run my 8ohm Mesa cab.at the same time ?
> Sorry if this is a bit obvious,but i'm a bit slow nowadays.


Yes. You would plug the on board 16ohm speaker into one of the "2 x 16 1 x 8 ohm" outputs then plug your 8 ohm Mesa cab into one of the "2 x 8 ohm 1 x 4 ohm" outputs and you are good to go.
I've done exactly this with 16ohm and 8 ohm 2 x 12's with my SV20H.


----------



## Graham G

Georgiatec said:


> Yes. You would plug the on board 16ohm speaker into one of the "2 x 16 1 x 8 ohm" outputs then plug your 8 ohm Mesa cab into one of the "2 x 8 ohm 1 x 4 ohm" outputs and you are good to go.
> I've done exactly this with 16ohm and 8 ohm 2 x 12's with my SV20H.



Great thanks,that probably seals it for the Combo for me


----------



## marshallmellowed

Georgiatec said:


> Yes. You would plug the on board 16ohm speaker into one of the "2 x 16 1 x 8 ohm" outputs then plug your 8 ohm Mesa cab into one of the "2 x 8 ohm 1 x 4 ohm" outputs and you are good to go.
> I've done exactly this with 16ohm and 8 ohm 2 x 12's with my SV20H.


Actually, I would connect both speakers to 2x8 / 1x4 output jacks. He'd be connecting a load of around 5.3 ohms. If you're running a mismatch, you always want your load to be higher than the output tap used, not lower. Of course, iIf he was running the 8 ohm extension cab by itself, he'd just plug it into the 8 ohm output.


----------



## Georgiatec

marshallmellowed said:


> Actually, I would connect both speakers to 2x8 / 1x4 output jacks. He'd be connecting a load of around 5.3 ohms. If you're running a mismatch, you always want your load to be higher than the output tap used, not lower. Of course, iIf he was running the 8 ohm extension cab by itself, he'd just plug it into the 8 ohm output.


The outputs on these amps are designed so you can use unmatched cabs.
The way I said to connect is correct. The amp will "see" a balanced load because each output is seeing 1/2 of it's rated impedance.
Quite a few Marshall amps are now designed like this....the JVM was the first.
The way you said to connect actually WOULD create a miss-match and makes the amp sound off kilter.
Don't ask me the technical background of the design. All I know is it works perfectly.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Georgiatec said:


> The outputs on these amps are designed so you can use unmatched cabs.
> The way I said to connect is correct. The amp will "see" a balanced load because each output is seeing 1/2 of it's rated impedance.
> Quite a few Marshall amps are now designed like this....the JVM was the first.
> The way you said to connect actually WOULD create a miss-match and makes the amp sound off kilter.
> Don't ask me the technical background of the design. All I know is it works perfectly.


If you have some info stating that's the correct hookup, I'd be interested in reading it. Do you have some info from Marshall?


----------



## Georgiatec

marshallmellowed said:


> If you have some info stating that's the correct hookup, I'd be interested in reading it. Do you have some info from Marshall?



There was a post by Santiago explaining how it worked, but short of searching the forum for it, I couldn't tell you where, other than it referred to "class 2 wiring" in the JVM and other amps.
JVM, Astoria, Studio Vintage & Classic and DSL20 all have it.
If the back of your amp has 5 speaker outputs labelled "1 x 16, 2 x 16 1x 8 & 2 x 8 1 x 4 class 2 wiring" then you are good to go.
However, if you put your miss-match into pairs of inputs then this is still incorrect.
I tried my two 2 x 12's (one 16ohm, one 8ohm) into both pairs of inputs and there is a severe volume drop and loss of tone. Split them so each pair gets half load and the o/t sees a matched load. It's about voltage and how the O/T distributes it to each tap.


----------



## Mark Collier

Graham G said:


> One of the very few advantages of being old(& also helped by Covid lockdown)is that I've had enough time on my hands to read the whole thread(a bit embarrsingly) & I've just finished.
> It's left me thinking that the SV would make a great "last Amp" for me I only use an Amp for gigging(pub Gigs NW/UK) & the occasional old farts Jam night,i almost never use an at home,but I have a couple of little doubts,which i'm sure you gentlemen can erase.
> Doubt 1:being fairly ancient,i would ideally like the Combo but of course i'm worried about the 10" speaker,mainly because as old players know Guitar amps have 12" speakers.
> Doubt 2:i'm using an ORI20H(with EV mesa 1 x 12"cab )at the moment & on most of our gigs it's full up & still only just loud enough(3 piece GBD band),to the extent that i'm having to use pedals(Digital) to get in the mix & i'm useless at using pedals,i've not needed them in past because I've been able to lift bigger louder amps,but it's getting harder nowadays,so i'm concerned the Combo just wouldn't have enough welly.
> So that sums up the couple of doubts & i'd like to ask a couple of questions.
> I read in the thread that there was a possibility of fitting a 12" speaker into the Combo(should have made a note of the page etc.),is this a possibility ?,i also read that the SV had "class 2" wiring(whatever that means),so that could allow different ohm speakers to be run at the same time (16ohm & 8ohm),have i read that correct,if so i could possibly use my 8ohm cab as an extension(if needed).
> i hope i can make this work,all the Dems I've listened to sound great.
> Sorry for the longish post,but at least I've avoided a short novel.
> Cheers,Graham.




I have an Origin 20 Combo. I like the amp BUT really f'ing hate the knobs on the back top panel. IF I was to keep an Origin 20 I would be selling it and getting the head where the knobs are on the front. Same goes for the SV20 combo, if the combo had the knobs on the front and not the back like the Origin I would be buying the SV20 Combo in a heartbeat. 10" or not.

The demo's of the SV20 combo all say Marshall were prepared to put a 12" in it but blind tests pre-production all chose the 10" over the 12". propaganda ...maybe....BUT,

Most comments I have read from people that actually own the combo all tend to say the 10" works really well.

We have no stock of the SV20 head down here in NZ till at least November and I have a deposit down to secure one. We do have the combo and I have thought long and hard about it...GAS is killing me but the knob position is just a big annoyance to me so I have resigned myself to waiting


----------



## junk notes

_


Georgiatec said:



There was a post by Santiago explaining how it worked, but short of searching the forum for it, I couldn't tell you where, other than it referred to "class 2 wiring" in the JVM and other amps.
JVM, Astoria, Studio Vintage & Classic and DSL20 all have it.
If the back of your amp has 5 speaker outputs labelled "1 x 16, 2 x 16 1x 8 & 2 x 8 1 x 4 class 2 wiring" then you are good to go.
However, if you put your miss-match into pairs of inputs then this is still incorrect.
I tried my two 2 x 12's (one 16ohm, one 8ohm) into both pairs of inputs and there is a severe volume drop and loss of tone. Split them so each pair gets half load and the o/t sees a matched load. It's about voltage and how the O/T distributes it to each tap.

Click to expand...

_Although the JVM amplifier has 5 speaker outputs never attempt to connect more speakers than rated. _The safe combinations are 1x16 Ohm, 1x8 Ohm, 1x4 Ohm, 2x16 Ohm or 2x8 Ohm. Any other speaker configuration may stress the power amplifier section and in extreme cases may lead to valve and/or output transformer failure._


----------



## Biff Maloy

I'm for simplicity and not having to remember if an amp can work, can not or "try it and see" with different ohm speakers. 

Just buy another speaker. Either 8 or 16 ohm.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> I'm for simplicity and not having to remember if an amp can work, can not or "try it and see" with different ohm speakers.
> 
> Just buy another speaker. Either 8 or 16 ohm.


Same here, I don't mix speakers of different impedance(s).


----------



## Georgiatec

Guys, this is a well known, much discussed way of connecting your amp up to more than one cab, when those cabs have different impedances. If you just want to adopt Ludite mentality then that's your prerogative. 

I'll listen to the guys who designed the amps.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Georgiatec said:


> Guys, this is a well known, much discussed way of connecting your amp up to more than one cab, when those cabs have different impedances. If you just want to adopt Ludite mentality then that's your prerogative.
> 
> I'll listen to the guys who designed the amps.



Go for it! I'm going to listen to the guy that bought it.


----------



## Graham G

Biff Maloy said:


> I'm for simplicity and not having to remember if an amp can work, can not or "try it and see" with different ohm speakers.
> 
> Just buy another speaker. Either 8 or 16 ohm.



i only asked the question because I thought I had read somewhere in the thread that with the class 2 wiring it was ok to run mixed ohm loads(i.e. 8 & 16)at the same time,not something I've ever done or heard of before,so if I bought the Combo that would enable me to run my 8 ohm EV & the 16ohm combo speaker until I could buy(as in have the money to) the correct extension cab.
I'm still a bit dubious about the output of the SV20 being enough for our 3 piece band,i should probably wait 'till I can buy the Head & the 2x12" cab,but i'm frightened of having to retire before I can use it,or at the very least die .
Anyway on a better note for the thread,i have watched loads of vids on the SV both Head & Combo & with a couple of exceptions they all sound great,but the vid which surprised me the most was a guy comparing the SV head to a Revv 20(I think I have that right) & both sounded great with the SV shading it,JMO,but the thing that really stood out was every time he switched Amps, his playing sounded better through the SV,i've not noticed that on demo vids before,but it was consistent.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Graham G said:


> Anyway on a better note for the thread,i have watched loads of vids on the SV both Head & Combo & with a couple of exceptions they all sound great,but the vid which surprised me the most was a guy comparing the SV head to a Revv 20(I think I have that right) & both sounded great with the SV shading it,JMO,but the thing that really stood out was every time he switched Amps, his playing sounded better through the SV,i've not noticed that on demo vids before,but it was consistent.


Might be Kristof from Thomann ?
If that's the case, he's kind of an old school type player, and those tend to shine best on simpler amps. The thing being, compared to a more modern design, I feel with the SV (and overall single channel, vintage design amps) you are "more connected" to the amp, IME the simpler the design, the best it reacts to nuances in your playing. If that makes sense. And the SV is great for that, by letting every nuance of your touch shine, it makes you play better. At least it does for me.
Again, best amp I've owned.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

"I'm still a bit dubious about the output of the SV20 being enough for our 3 piece band" 

Trust me, it is PLENTY loud for a 3 or 4 piece band...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Graham G said:


> i only asked the question because I thought I had read somewhere in the thread that with the class 2 wiring it was ok to run mixed ohm loads(i.e. 8 & 16)at the same time,not something I've ever done or heard of before,so if I bought the Combo that would enable me to run my 8 ohm EV & the 16ohm combo speaker until I could buy(as in have the money to) the correct extension cab.
> I'm still a bit dubious about the output of the SV20 being enough for our 3 piece band,i should probably wait 'till I can buy the Head & the 2x12" cab,but i'm frightened of having to retire before I can use it,or at the very least die .
> Anyway on a better note for the thread,i have watched loads of vids on the SV both Head & Combo & with a couple of exceptions they all sound great,but the vid which surprised me the most was a guy comparing the SV head to a Revv 20(I think I have that right) & both sounded great with the SV shading it,JMO,but the thing that really stood out was every time he switched Amps, his playing sounded better through the SV,i've not noticed that on demo vids before,but it was consistent.


All I can say is, if you're band plays loud enough that the SV20 wouldn't be able to cut it, your band might be on the road to going deaf, or must be playing outdoors, and probably needs a PA.


----------



## _Steve

Georgiatec said:


> Yes. You would plug the on board 16ohm speaker into one of the "2 x 16 1 x 8 ohm" outputs then plug your 8 ohm Mesa cab into one of the "2 x 8 ohm 1 x 4 ohm" outputs and you are good to go.
> I've done exactly this with 16ohm and 8 ohm 2 x 12's with my SV20H.



Although I havent tried it this seems correct to me. Each load will go through its respective winding and when paralleled on the primary side should sum to the correct primary impedance. If I get a chance over the weekend i'll run the maths just to validate it. I have the winding ratios written down somewhere for the SV20.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Actually, I would connect both speakers to 2x8 / 1x4 output jacks. He'd be connecting a load of around 5.3 ohms. If you're running a mismatch, you always want your load to be higher than the output tap used, not lower. Of course, iIf he was running the 8 ohm extension cab by itself, he'd just plug it into the 8 ohm output.


I have been doing just as you said, with my Dsl40c’s 16 ohm internal , and an 8 ohm MG cab.
For the last 3 years, and it sounds great !!
Cheers


----------



## marshallmellowed

_Steve said:


> Although I havent tried it this seems correct to me. Each load will go through its respective winding and when paralleled on the primary side should sum to the correct primary impedance. If I get a chance over the weekend i'll run the maths just to validate it. I have the winding ratios written down somewhere for the SV20.


I found the post where Santiall had addressed this. He stated that it was fine either way, using 2 different output taps (JVM...), or a slight mismatch (using slightly higher impedance) on a single tap.


----------



## Graham G

Kim Lucky Day said:


> "I'm still a bit dubious about the output of the SV20 being enough for our 3 piece band"
> 
> Trust me, it is PLENTY loud for a 3 or 4 piece band...



I'm only basing my concerns because my ORI20H(& my just sold DSL20H)with my 1 x 12" mesa(EV loaded)cab,they can get swamped by the Bass & Drums.




marshallmellowed said:


> All I can say is, if you're band plays loud enough that the SV20 wouldn't be able to cut it, your band might be on the road to going deaf, or must be playing outdoors, and probably needs a PA.



There is sadly a lot of truth in this,i've been constantly gigging since I was 14y old & i'm 75 now & the Bass player's not far behind,the Drummers a youngster(about 50) & we do have a fairly decent Pub sized PA system,but you can mic up 'till your blue in the face,you still can/t hear it much on "stage",(using the term loosely).
Still at my age worrying about a new gigging amp is a big plus,.


----------



## scozz

Georgiatec said:


> There was a post by Santiago explaining how it worked, but short of searching the forum for it, I couldn't tell you where, other than it referred to "class 2 wiring" in the JVM and other amps.
> JVM, Astoria, Studio Vintage & Classic and DSL20 all have it.
> If the back of your amp has 5 speaker outputs labelled "1 x 16, 2 x 16 1x 8 & 2 x 8 1 x 4 class 2 wiring" then you are good to go.
> However, if you put your miss-match into pairs of inputs then this is still incorrect.
> I tried my two 2 x 12's (one 16ohm, one 8ohm) into both pairs of inputs and there is a severe volume drop and loss of tone. Split them so each pair gets half load and the o/t sees a matched load. It's about voltage and how the O/T distributes it to each tap.


This is very interesting, I didn't know it's ok to run speakers with different ohm ratings, I thought they had to be the same! Learn something new everyday. I have a SC20h, and it does say "Class 2 wiring" on the back panel,...and I was wondering about the 5 speaker outputs, seemed different to me. 

So tell me if this is right please,...

If I want to run 2 different cabs, one 8 ohms, and the other 16 ohm, with my SC20. Id run the 16 ohm cab into the 2x16/1x8 ohm input and the 8 ohm cab into the 2x8/1x4 ohm input?

Is that right?


----------



## Graham G

In an earlier post I said there was a Demo between an SV20 & a Revv 20,i did say I wasn't certain I had the correct amp & of course it wasn't,the 2nd Amp was a Dr Z Remedy,i have just had another listen & I still think the Guys playing is noticeably better through the SV,to be fair my hearing has been called into question in this thread(understandably ).
So have a listen for yourself,it's a Y/T dem & the guys name is Josh McSaucy.


----------



## Madfinger

scozz said:


> This is very interesting, I didn't know it's ok to run speakers with different ohm ratings, I thought they had to be the same! Learn something new everyday. I have a SC20h, and it does say "Class 2 wiring" on the back panel,...and I was wondering about the 5 speaker outputs, seemed different to me.
> 
> So tell me if this is right please,...
> 
> If I want to run 2 different cabs, one 8 ohms, and the other 16 ohm, with my SC20. Id run the 16 ohm cab into the 2x16/1x8 ohm input and the 8 ohm cab into the 2x8/1x4 ohm input?
> 
> Is that right?


 could change everything for the combo owners?


----------



## Biff Maloy

I'll be sitting in with a bass player and drummer tomorrow. Maybe the other guitarist will show up. It will be the first jam get together in months since Covid. I'm taking my SV20H and 2061CX 2x12. 30x20 practice room. 

Blues to blues rock to rock. I'll report back. I'm expecting the amp to be more than loud enough. In fact I'm taking my Westone ear plugs. I highly recommend investing in a set.


----------



## scozz

Graham G said:


> ........So have a listen for yourself,it's a Y/T dem & the guys name is Josh McSaucy.


I did give a listen Graham, I thought they both sounded great imo!


Of course I prefer the Marshall!


----------



## Graham G

scozz said:


> I did give a listen Graham, I thought they both sounded great imo!
> 
> 
> Of course I prefer the Marshall!



Hi Scozz,yes both amps sounded great,i just thought his playing sounded better/smoother each time with the SV,as though he was finding it easier.


----------



## scozz

Madfinger said:


> could change everything for the combo owners?


Yeah I agree, I'd like to find out a little more about this.


----------



## scozz

Graham G said:


> Hi Scozz,yes both amps sounded great,i just thought his playing sounded better/smoother each time with the SV,as though he was finding it easier.


Well I don't know about easier Graham, I own a SC20, and it's very much like the SV20 in the way it plays. I can tell you, both of these amps will make you a better player, there's little room for sloppiness, these amps don't hide mistakes as much as many other amps do. 

That's a good thing, I've become a better player since getting my SC20. This amp strongly suggests the player do things correctly, The touch responsiveness of these amps is really incredible, and I love that about them!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> This is very interesting, I didn't know it's ok to run speakers with different ohm ratings, I thought they had to be the same! Learn something new everyday. I have a SC20h, and it does say "Class 2 wiring" on the back panel,...and I was wondering about the 5 speaker outputs, seemed different to me.
> 
> So tell me if this is right please,...
> 
> If I want to run 2 different cabs, one 8 ohms, and the other 16 ohm, with my SC20. Id run the 16 ohm cab into the 2x16/1x8 ohm input and the 8 ohm cab into the 2x8/1x4 ohm input?
> 
> Is that right?


*Santiall*...
_"It says "MAY" not "WILL". The 16+8ohm configuration is a perfect match if connected to the right outputs as described elsewhere. 

Don't worry either about the output transformer myth, there is no problem with mismatching loads in any amps or splitting the load as long as there are available outputs, this is not any JVM exclusive feature, it is just plain physics. As long as there is a load connected properly you'll be safe, danger comes with intermittent connected loads, poor cabling, etc, but a mismatch by itself won't cause any harm"_

When he says "described elsewhere", I think he was referring to this post...

*Reckless_Life*...
_"If you want to combine the internal speakers with an external cab :

1/ The amp is internally wired for 8 Ohms, so :
Get a matching external cab that does 8 Ohms, so you can set the output selector of the amp to 4 Ohms.

2/ Or, when keeping your external cab at 16 Ohms : 
replace the 2x 16 Ohm speakers in the amp with 2x 8 Ohm speakers, wire these in series to 16 Ohms. Put the output selector of the amp to 8 Ohms.

3/ Or, disconnect one 16 Ohm speaker in the amp, so the other speaker gives you 16 Ohm.
4/ Or, disconnect two 16 Ohm speakers in your 4x12 cab, and wire them parallel to 8 Ohm."_


----------



## Georgiatec

scozz said:


> This is very interesting, I didn't know it's ok to run speakers with different ohm ratings, I thought they had to be the same! Learn something new everyday. I have a SC20h, and it does say "Class 2 wiring" on the back panel,...and I was wondering about the 5 speaker outputs, seemed different to me.
> 
> So tell me if this is right please,...
> 
> If I want to run 2 different cabs, one 8 ohms, and the other 16 ohm, with my SC20. Id run the 16 ohm cab into the 2x16/1x8 ohm input and the 8 ohm cab into the 2x8/1x4 ohm input?
> 
> Is that right?


That is correct.


----------



## Georgiatec

marshallmellowed said:


> *Santiall*...
> _"It says "MAY" not "WILL". The 16+8ohm configuration is a perfect match if connected to the right outputs as described elsewhere.
> 
> Don't worry either about the output transformer myth, there is no problem with mismatching loads in any amps or splitting the load as long as there are available outputs, this is not any JVM exclusive feature, it is just plain physics. As long as there is a load connected properly you'll be safe, danger comes with intermittent connected loads, poor cabling, etc, but a mismatch by itself won't cause any harm"_
> 
> When he says "described elsewhere", I think he was referring to this post...
> 
> *Reckless_Life*...
> _"If you want to combine the internal speakers with an external cab :
> 
> 1/ The amp is internally wired for 8 Ohms, so :
> Get a matching external cab that does 8 Ohms, so you can set the output selector of the amp to 4 Ohms.
> 
> 2/ Or, when keeping your external cab at 16 Ohms :
> replace the 2x 16 Ohm speakers in the amp with 2x 8 Ohm speakers, wire these in series to 16 Ohms. Put the output selector of the amp to 8 Ohms.
> 
> 3/ Or, disconnect one 16 Ohm speaker in the amp, so the other speaker gives you 16 Ohm.
> 4/ Or, disconnect two 16 Ohm speakers in your 4x12 cab, and wire them parallel to 8 Ohm."_


No re-wiring of cabs. You simply plug your 16ohm cab into one of the 2 x 16 ohm outputs and the 8 ohm into one of the 2 x 8 ohm outputs. That easy. The amp o/t distributes half the voltage to each giving a balanced load.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Georgiatec said:


> No re-wiring of cabs. You simply plug your 16ohm cab into one of the 2 x 16 ohm outputs and the 8 ohm into one of the 2 x 8 ohm outputs. That easy. The amp o/t distributes half the voltage to each giving a balanced load.


2 different scenarios discussed in that thread.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Graham G said:


> I'm only basing my concerns because my ORI20H(& my just sold DSL20H)with my 1 x 12" mesa(EV loaded)cab,they can get swamped by the Bass & Drums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is sadly a lot of truth in this,i've been constantly gigging since I was 14y old & i'm 75 now & the Bass player's not far behind,the Drummers a youngster(about 50) & we do have a fairly decent Pub sized PA system,but you can mic up 'till your blue in the face,you still can/t hear it much on "stage",(using the term loosely).
> Still at my age worrying about a new gigging amp is a big plus,.


I can't speak of using only a 1x12 cabinet. Last gig I played (4 piece band with 2 guitars, drums, bass) I used my 2061cx 2x12 (Vintage 30's loaded in it) and I needed to be significantly attenuated lest I blow the first few rows of tables away. This is a very loud 20 watts amp.


----------



## scozz

Georgiatec said:


> That is correct.


Thank you!


----------



## Georgiatec

marshallmellowed said:


> 2 different scenarios discussed in that thread.


Yes, but there is only the one correct way sound wise with these class 2 amps. Mixing the cabs into the same pair of outputs means the o/t doesn't see a balanced load and you can hear it if you hook it up this way. When I tried putting the mixed cabs onto the pair of 2x8 1x4 outputs it produced significant loss of volume and dull tone. You could clearly hear it wasn't a balanced load.
As Santial posted you're unlikely to do the amp any damage....it will just sound shite.
The Reckless life post refers to amps with limited connectivity, where the output is controlled via a switch to supply the voltage to the output e.g. Vintage Modern. These amps are not Class 2 wired and you have to connect matching cabs to let the o/t see a balanced load.
If I connect a 16ohm cab to my VM combo (switch set to 4 ohms) it doesn't sound right. As the internal speakers are an 8 ohm load and the o/t wants to see a 4 ohm load, not around 5.3.
Honestly, these guys that run miss-matches deliberately must have cloth ears or something.


----------



## Georgiatec

Graham G said:


> I'm only basing my concerns because my ORI20H(& my just sold DSL20H)with my 1 x 12" mesa(EV loaded)cab,they can get swamped by the Bass & Drums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is sadly a lot of truth in this,i've been constantly gigging since I was 14y old & i'm 75 now & the Bass player's not far behind,the Drummers a youngster(about 50) & we do have a fairly decent Pub sized PA system,but you can mic up 'till your blue in the face,you still can/t hear it much on "stage",(using the term loosely).
> Still at my age worrying about a new gigging amp is a big plus,.



Liam Gallagher's guitarist played Glastonbury with a 20w 2061x. As the song goes...."it aint what you do it's the way that you do it".
I played with a live drummer and bass player last weekend and ran my SV20 flat out, but attenuated around 5db. We were in a 7.1 x 5.2 metre practice room. I could have probably ran it in low power mode, without attenuation, but I'd already hooked it up and could just turn the attenuation down if I needed more volume. The tone is very good either way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Georgiatec said:


> Yes, but there is only the one correct way sound wise with these class 2 amps. Mixing the cabs into the same pair of outputs means the o/t doesn't see a balanced load and you can hear it if you hook it up this way. When I tried putting the mixed cabs onto the pair of 2x8 1x4 outputs it produced significant loss of volume and dull tone. You could clearly hear it wasn't a balanced load.
> As Santial posted you're unlikely to do the amp any damage....it will just sound shite.
> The Reckless life post refers to amps with limited connectivity, where the output is controlled via a switch to supply the voltage to the output e.g. Vintage Modern. These amps are not Class 2 wired and you have to connect matching cabs to let the o/t see a balanced load.
> If I connect a 16ohm cab to my VM combo (switch set to 4 ohms) it doesn't sound right. As the internal speakers are an 8 ohm load and the o/t wants to see a 4 ohm load, not around 5.3.
> Honestly, these guys that run miss-matches deliberately must have cloth ears or something.


Not at all. Depending on the amp, I've found several occasions where running a 16 ohm cab on the 8 ohm tap sounded (or felt) better. Not an uncommon thing at all. Obviously, a personal choice, one size does not fit all.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I said I'd report back on my first live use with the SV20H. Low key jam in a very nice home recording studio way out in the woods. The other guitarist played a Telecaster into a Deluxe Reverb and a big pedal setup. I was set up more raw. Wah, tuner and my Flashback X4 in the loop. Les Paul. We both traded off on leads. Drums and the bass player was singer. It was a mix of Pink Floyd, Santana, Skynyrd, etc and a bunch of made up on the fly jams. The amp was more than loud enough. The 2x12 may have been too much and i may take my open back 1x12 next time. I meant to try it at 5 watts. We weren't trying to blow the roof off the place though.


----------



## Biff Maloy

One thing i want to add is, i kind of struggled with the tone of the SV. Not that it was bad but I was surprised right away by the amount of low end i had there with the G12H Anniversaries. Hardwood floors at my house vs carpet and treated walls there is the obvious difference of course. I'd never set foot in the place and didn't even know this place was a recording studio until I pulled up. Towards the end i had gotten out my 59 AVRI Stratocaster just for the top end vs my Les Paul. Those EVH 20's i had in the 2061CX prior and sounded kind of light hitting tested from home may actually be the better choice there. Dare is say, this might even drive me to try my C110 Class 5 cabinet with a Celestion G10 Gold Alnico, G10 Greenback or G10 Vintage. 

I've been playing a long time. I don't get out like I used to but this just further drives home the point that no matter how much prep or personal preference you may have with your rig by itself the band and even the venue still dictates what works. This is just advice for players looking to branch out.


----------



## Graham G

I'm going to sort out the speaker i'm using before changing my Amp(ORI20H),it may well be that my EV loaded Mesa cab is not the best match up for the ORI,so i'm going to test a few cabs at my local dealer(hopefully).
It's pretty clear that the SV is a big step up from the ORI in terms of sound quality & feel,but it still is only 20 watts,although it does seem that they may be those louder watts  .


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> One thing i want to add is, i kind of struggled with the tone of the SV. Not that it was bad but I was surprised right away by the amount of low end i had there with the G12H Anniversaries. Hardwood floors at my house vs carpet and treated walls there is the obvious difference of course. I'd never set foot in the place and didn't even know this place was a recording studio until I pulled up. Towards the end i had gotten out my 59 AVRI Stratocaster just for the top end vs my Les Paul. Those EVH 20's i had in the 2061CX prior and sounded kind of light hitting tested from home may actually be the better choice there. Dare is say, this might even drive me to try my C110 Class 5 cabinet with a Celestion G10 Gold Alnico, G10 Greenback or G10 Vintage.
> 
> I've been playing a long time. I don't get out like I used to but this just further drives home the point that no matter how much prep or personal preference you may have with your rig by itself the band and even the venue still dictates what works. This is just advice for players looking to branch out.


To make sure I'm understanding, are you saying you had too much low end? I can't imagine having too much low end with a Marshall, at least that couldn't be easily dialed out.


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> To make sure I'm understanding, are you saying you had too much low end? I can't imagine having too much low end with a Marshall, at least that couldn't be easily dialed out.



I had more low end with less highs there than what I'd gotten accustomed to in the 3 short weeks or so since i got the SV. But, in past experiences my amps just about always sound a little different elsewhere than in my house. My living room is big, tall ceilings and hardwoods. Very bright with a hint of natural reverb. This room we were in was very dampened, no ambience and nothing seemed as loud and piercing as things could've been. My Les Paul is on the dark end as well. 

It's not a panic thing or anything like that. I was just expecting more top end cut than i got but I'd never been to this place. I have a better idea for next time. Those anniversaries, i like them and then i don't has been the norm for me. I have others.


----------



## ken361

Biff Maloy said:


> I had more low end with less highs there than what I'd gotten accustomed to in the 3 short weeks or so since i got the SV. But, in past experiences my amps just about always sound a little different elsewhere than in my house. My living room is big, tall ceilings and hardwoods. Very bright with a hint of natural reverb. This room we were in was very dampened, no ambience and nothing seemed as loud and piercing as things could've been. My Les Paul is on the dark end as well.
> 
> It's not a panic thing or anything like that. I was just expecting more top end cut than i got but I'd never been to this place. I have a better idea for next time. Those anniversaries, i like them and then i don't has been the norm for me. I have others.


At my house tile floor amps are brighter my girls friends basement carpeted floor and a drop ceiling has more bass and fuller sounding my SV combo sounded great over the weekend. Should try one of these https://www.perfectcircuit.com/aura...P9fnezhFMOtwikJCba40crkqvQH_H2KhoCNDoQAvD_BwE


----------



## ken361

Think the JJ power tubes are sorta dull, EH sound good with my amps


----------



## Graham G

Biff Maloy said:


> I had more low end with less highs there than what I'd gotten accustomed to in the 3 short weeks or so since i got the SV. But, in past experiences my amps just about always sound a little different elsewhere than in my house. My living room is big, tall ceilings and hardwoods. Very bright with a hint of natural reverb. This room we were in was very dampened, no ambience and nothing seemed as loud and piercing as things could've been. My Les Paul is on the dark end as well.
> 
> It's not a panic thing or anything like that. I was just expecting more top end cut than i got but I'd never been to this place. I have a better idea for next time. Those anniversaries, i like them and then i don't has been the norm for me. I have others.



Hi Biff,when I've mentioned my concerns about the SV being loud enough,this is the sort of experience which gives me concern.
For instance when I use the ORI20 in our practice space,which is just a great building for Guitar sound,i can run the ORI on 10Watt mode with the D & B playing at what seems like gig volume,then to give a couple of recent gigging scenarios,last weekend we gigged consecutive nights,Friday was a very unusual gig for us in a largish covid friendly room(250 people seated size)but only half full,with a big spaced out stage & thr ORI was more than enough.
Then Saturday we played one of our "normal" pub gigs(very covid unfriendly)with about 80-100 people crammed in,tiny "stage" area with my ORI buried in the corner,all heavily carpeted & the ORI was lost,but with micing up the crowd could hear it but I couldn't & that was with me fumbling with overdrive/boost pedals in a HXFX.
Hard to guess how an SV20 would do in the same situation.



ken361 said:


> At my house tile floor amps are brighter my girls friends basement carpeted floor and a drop ceiling has more bass and fuller sounding my SV combo sounded great over the weekend. Should try one of these https://www.perfectcircuit.com/aura...P9fnezhFMOtwikJCba40crkqvQH_H2KhoCNDoQAvD_BwE



The wackiest device I've seen for giving consistent sound is the DEEFLEX screen that Thomas Blug promotes,it seems to work great,but I can't bring myself to spend that much on a piece of plastic.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Graham G said:


> Hi Biff,when I've mentioned my concerns about the SV being loud enough,this is the sort of experience which gives me concern.
> For instance when I use the ORI20 in our practice space,which is just a great building for Guitar sound,i can run the ORI on 10Watt mode with the D & B playing at what seems like gig volume,then to give a couple of recent gigging scenarios,last weekend we gigged consecutive nights,Friday was a very unusual gig for us in a largish covid friendly room(250 people seated size)but only half full,with a big spaced out stage & thr ORI was more than enough.
> Then Saturday we played one of our "normal" pub gigs(very covid unfriendly)with about 80-100 people crammed in,tiny "stage" area with my ORI buried in the corner,all heavily carpeted & the ORI was lost,but with micing up the crowd could hear it but I couldn't & that was with me fumbling with overdrive/boost pedals in a HXFX.
> Hard to guess how an SV20 would do in the same situation



Are you running 4CM with HXFX? I have a Line 6 Helix. Ultimately I've never stayed sold on that as i think the amp looses dynamics. I just went through my last phase with it on my 20H before i sold the Origin. I had the same results with my 2525H and DSL20HR. For live use i keep things streamlined and I just prefer dedicated pedals. I don't use much anyway. 

Yeah, it's always an eye opener setting up somewhere new or how your tone can be perceived so differently from one place to the next. I never had an issue being heard Sunday. I do want to reinforce that it wasn't the amp as much as that room was just neutral and seemed to absorb volume. I took ear plugs. Even though i had the SV on 6 or more volumes wise with everybody else at that level i never felt a need to use the plugs. This place had the typical multichannel board control room separate with a glass view into the recording area where we were just like any pro studio. I have several cabinets and Celestions for these reasons. I'm thinking open back next time. 

It's hard to say. The SV20H is loud enough to cover just about any of my scenarios and is a cut above the Origin and this is a guy that enjoyed the Origin for what it was. 

Maybe some additional cabinet configurations to add to your arsenal? In some cases an open back comes across as more filling and balanced than a closed back which can be very directional.


----------



## Graham G

Biff Maloy said:


> Are you running 4CM with HXFX? I have a Line 6 Helix. Ultimately I've never stayed sold on that as i think the amp looses dynamics. I just went through my last phase with it on my 20H before i sold the Origin. I had the same results with my 2525H and DSL20HR. For live use i keep things streamlined and I just prefer dedicated pedals. I don't use much anyway.
> 
> Yeah, it's always an eye opener setting up somewhere new or how your tone can be perceived so differently from one place to the next. I never had an issue being heard Sunday. I do want to reinforce that it wasn't the amp as much as that room was just neutral and seemed to absorb volume. I took ear plugs. Even though i had the SV on 6 or more volumes wise with everybody else at that level i never felt a need to use the plugs. This place had the typical multichannel board control room separate with a glass view into the recording area where we were just like any pro studio. I have several cabinets and Celestions for these reasons. I'm thinking open back next time.
> 
> It's hard to say. The SV20H is loud enough to cover just about any of my scenarios and is a cut above the Origin and this is a guy that enjoyed the Origin for what it was.
> 
> Maybe some additional cabinet configurations to add to your arsenal? In some cases an open back comes across as more filling and balanced than a closed back which can be very directional.



No I just plugged it into the Guitar input,i wouldn't know where to start with 4cm.
I honestly wouldn't know if it sucks tone or not,i've only used it a couple of times on gigs & I have no experience with Pedals to compare it to,i try a pedal occasionally but always end up unplugging them & going straight into the Amp,i bought the HXFX used & will probably sell it on.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Graham G said:


> Hi Biff,when I've mentioned my concerns about the SV being loud enough,this is the sort of experience which gives me concern.
> For instance when I use the ORI20 in our practice space,which is just a great building for Guitar sound,i can run the ORI on 10Watt mode with the D & B playing at what seems like gig volume,then to give a couple of recent gigging scenarios,last weekend we gigged consecutive nights,Friday was a very unusual gig for us in a largish covid friendly room(250 people seated size)but only half full,with a big spaced out stage & thr ORI was more than enough.
> Then Saturday we played one of our "normal" pub gigs(very covid unfriendly)with about 80-100 people crammed in,tiny "stage" area with my ORI buried in the corner,all heavily carpeted & the ORI was lost,but with micing up the crowd could hear it but I couldn't & that was with me fumbling with overdrive/boost pedals in a HXFX.
> Hard to guess how an SV20 would do in the same situation.
> 
> 
> 
> The wackiest device I've seen for giving consistent sound is the DEEFLEX screen that Thomas Blug promotes,it seems to work great,but I can't bring myself to spend that much on a piece of plastic.


Sounds like you need to get your cab higher off the floor, and if it's a combo, a tilt stand. The rest of the band should be hearing you through their monitors, and you, your cab. You can also add more of your guitar through your monitor, but you have to be careful of feedback (through the monitor).


----------



## Graham G

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds like you need to get your cab higher off the floor, and if it's a combo, a tilt stand. The rest of the band should be hearing you through their monitors, and you, your cab. You can also add more of your guitar through your monitor, but you have to be careful of feedback (through the monitor).



What are these monitors that you speak of .
Well sadly as I said in a previous post,we're dealing with a bunch of(well 2)old arses,so I don't think our old school(stuck in the dark ages)way of gigging is going to change,so my amp will have to stay on the floor & be loud enough to hack it with our prehistoric ways.
i've found that the ORI20 isn't enough for our gigs,so if i buy an SV it has to work in our set up as is,that said I think that to get that cranked plexi sound without deafening people(which a cranked plexi does) is worth working at.
So I will buy a vertical 2 x 12" cab for my ORI20 & if it works out i'll then go for the SV,the best solution for me will be an SV Combo & the 112 extension cab,as i'm typing this I've realised I've never used a vertical cab nor owned a 4 x 12",but I have very often used 2 x combos(on the floor).
thanks marshallmellow,now you see what a hopeless case you're dealing with .


----------



## marshallmellowed

Graham G said:


> What are these monitors that you speak of .
> Well sadly as I said in a previous post,we're dealing with a bunch of(well 2)old arses,so I don't think our old school(stuck in the dark ages)way of gigging is going to change,so my amp will have to stay on the floor & be loud enough to hack it with our prehistoric ways.
> i've found that the ORI20 isn't enough for our gigs,so if i buy an SV it has to work in our set up as is,that said I think that to get that cranked plexi sound without deafening people(which a cranked plexi does) is worth working at.
> So I will buy a vertical 2 x 12" cab for my ORI20 & if it works out i'll then go for the SV,the best solution for me will be an SV Combo & the 112 extension cab,as i'm typing this I've realised I've never used a vertical cab nor owned a 4 x 12",but I have very often used 2 x combos(on the floor).
> thanks marshallmellow,now you see what a hopeless case you're dealing with .


Well, if you're not using a monitor, you must not be singing (just a guess). With no monitor, if you're having trouble hearing yourself, the only solution is to either re-position the existing cab (raise it closer to your ears) or if you don't want to do that, add an extension cab that you can position closer to, or more directed at your ears.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Been playing my 2204 exclusively for 2 weeks and finally plugged into the SV20, I was like wow this is just as cool as the 2204!


----------



## Graham G

I've been posting about my concerns about getting gigging enough volume out of the SV,but I've realised I should also have asked about the level of "gain" given my reluctance to use pedals this may be a more important question than volume,so i'd best ask.
I know some of you guys have upgraded to the SV from the Origin amps,so is the SV capable of more Gain than the Origin? & also how does the amount of gain compare to the SC,i know a few of you have both.
By amount of gain I mean at whatever volume output that's necessary to give maximum gain.
Or to put it simpler which of these 3 amps is in the least need of a drive pedal ?.
Once again thanks for any replies.


----------



## Biff Maloy

For someone who said time is short you sure are dissecting the hell out of this "decision". It's just a guitar amp. Get a DSL40C and be done with it. Only advice i have left. 

Anybody else??? I'm out.


----------



## Graham G

Biff Maloy said:


> For someone who said time is short you sure are dissecting the hell out of this "decision". It's just a guitar amp. Get a DSL40C and be done with it. Only advice i have left.
> 
> Anybody else??? I'm out.



My apologies if I've upset you.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Graham G said:


> My apologies if I've upset you.



Whoops!! I apologize!! I was just ribbing you a little. My comment was supposed to have a smiley at the end but it didn't make it in there. 

But, maybe that DSL40C is in your range.


----------



## Graham G

Biff Maloy said:


> Whoops!! I apologize!! I was just ribbing you a little. My comment was supposed to have a smiley at the end but it didn't make it in there.
> 
> But, maybe that DSL40C is in your range.



Please don't apologise,my wife who of course knows everything says I could mither a nest of rats .
Yes on the face of it the DSL40CR looks like the perfect fit for me,but the DSL20 I had put me off it.
I actually bought a JVM215C as my 1st Marshall about 3 years ago,sounded great but it felt a bit like my DC5,a bit rigid maybe ?,certainly didn't respond like the ORI20.
I'm "really" trying to find a dealer where I can actually play through an SV,i will also check out the DSL40,thanks.
And I really do know i'm a dithering old pain in the arse.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Graham G said:


> Please don't apologise,my wife who of course knows everything says I could mither a nest of rats .
> Yes on the face of it the DSL40CR looks like the perfect fit for me,but the DSL20 I had put me off it.
> I actually bought a JVM215C as my 1st Marshall about 3 years ago,sounded great but it felt a bit like my DC5,a bit rigid maybe ?,certainly didn't respond like the ORI20.
> I'm "really" trying to find a dealer where I can actually play through an SV,i will also check out the DSL40,thanks.
> And I really do know i'm a dithering old pain in the arse.


The SC and SV have similar amounts of gain. The SV needs to be much louder to achieve the same level of gain as the SC. So, based on that, get whichever amp best suits your situation. You can't go wrong with either amp, and if you can't make either amp work in a band setting, you're probably doing something wrong (it's not the amp).


----------



## Graham G

marshallmellowed said:


> The SC and SV have similar amounts of gain. The SV needs to be much louder to achieve the same level of gain as the SC. So, based on that, get whichever amp best suits your situation. You can't go wrong with either amp, and if you can't make either amp work in a band setting, you're probably doing something wrong (it's not the amp).



Thanks marshallmellowed,i'm fairly new to Marshalls(as you can probably tell),but would I be correct in thinking that SC is a sort of mini 2203 ?.
Also don't worry I always assume i'm wrong(I've been well taught )until there is certain evidence that i'm not.
I really have to try & get a shop dem of one or both of these Amps,but these are difficult times for shopping.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Graham G said:


> Thanks marshallmellowed,i'm fairly new to Marshalls(as you can probably tell),but would I be correct in thinking that SC is a sort of mini 2203 ?.
> Also don't worry I always assume i'm wrong(I've been well taught )until there is certain evidence that i'm not.
> I really have to try & get a shop dem of one or both of these Amps,but these are difficult times for shopping.


Yes, that's exactly what it is, and was the intent of the design.


----------



## JazzyPar

Hi All. I’ve had this amp for almost 6 months and I love it. I had decided I wanted a plexi and decided on an amp and started saving. Well the amp I was going to buy kept going up in price so I started looking for other options. Someone asked Dan and Mick (from TPS) what they thought about the SV20H they basically said they couldn’t look into every amp out there (plus they have a 1987X). Well, I was interested and I started watch a lot of video’s and then pulled trigger – No buyer’s remorse here. I actually found this thread, and enjoyed reading it all, while I was waiting for delivery.

So here’s a question – Has anyone tried a Variac with this amp?


----------



## Drakulie

If you have a chance to get your hands on a Sabbadius funky vibe, try one out thru this amp. Absolutely delicious sounding and the pre-amp boost in the pedal takes the amp to another level.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JazzyPar said:


> Hi All. I’ve had this amp for almost 6 months and I love it. I had decided I wanted a plexi and decided on an amp and started saving. Well the amp I was going to buy kept going up in price so I started looking for other options. Someone asked Dan and Mick (from TPS) what they thought about the SV20H they basically said they couldn’t look into every amp out there (plus they have a 1987X). Well, I was interested and I started watch a lot of video’s and then pulled trigger – No buyer’s remorse here. I actually found this thread, and enjoyed reading it all, while I was waiting for delivery.
> 
> So here’s a question – Has anyone tried a Variac with this amp?


 To the forum 
Congratulations on your amp score.
They are indeed a great amp, but I cannot answer your question on the Variac .
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## JazzyPar

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the forum
> Congratulations on your amp score.
> They are indeed a great amp, but I cannot answer your question on the Variac .
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

JazzyPar said:


> Hi All. I’ve had this amp for almost 6 months and I love it. I had decided I wanted a plexi and decided on an amp and started saving. Well the amp I was going to buy kept going up in price so I started looking for other options. Someone asked Dan and Mick (from TPS) what they thought about the SV20H they basically said they couldn’t look into every amp out there (plus they have a 1987X). Well, I was interested and I started watch a lot of video’s and then pulled trigger – No buyer’s remorse here. I actually found this thread, and enjoyed reading it all, while I was waiting for delivery.
> 
> So here’s a question – Has anyone tried a Variac with this amp?


Just curious, what would be your goal? You have an amp that's already running the output tubes at lower voltages than your average EL34 based amp.


----------



## JazzyPar

marshallmellowed said:


> Just curious, what would be your goal? You have an amp that's already running the output tubes at lower voltages than your average EL34 based amp.



Well I think you know the answer. Sag. This amp does everything I could ask of it. Classic rock AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, ZZ Top even Floyd (list goes on). Now if I could get a touch of sag. I currently can't crank it so I won't know if I could get it to sag then. But obviously it won't with my Fryette PS-2.
So I was just curious if anyone has tried it and had anything to share about their experience... good or bad.


----------



## marshallmellowed

JazzyPar said:


> Well I think you know the answer. Sag. This amp does everything I could ask of it. Classic rock AC/DC, Led Zeppelin, ZZ Top even Floyd (list goes on). Now if I could get a touch of sag. I currently can't crank it so I won't know if I could get it to sag then. But obviously it won't with my Fryette PS-2.
> So I was just curious if anyone has tried it and had anything to share about their experience... good or bad.


You will definitely feel more "sag" or compression (not much difference between the "feel" of the two) with the amp cranked. I would suggest a good attenuator, vs. a Variac.


----------



## Fanhs

Hello, im owner of sv20c and i really love it when came to my hands, use it with soul food, ocd, od808 and a lot of effects in FX loop, i bought the sv20 in beggin of summer and actually playing all the time out of my house in 5 watts mode! ... (yard, garden, mini live events) Ι was thinking when the winter will arrived what im gonna do? with this monster inside my home its tooo loud to play my ozzy, acdc, LZ, and other heavy rock riffs... (20 watts omg )Im sure for bedroom levels without attenuator there is no way. So i've start looking for some attenuators and need some help, also i have read the previous pages for some more informations.
First off all, i never have use an attenuator, but from that i read reactive attenuators are more quality (cuz cost more $$), for a lot of users this is not so true and resistive are better for some others... 
My budget ends in 800euros where we meet ToneKing Ironman 2 and i think its good selection together with rivera rockcrusher (?) Also im waiting for your's choices and opinions reactive and resistive attenuators every price not under 800 euros!


----------



## ken361

Im looking myself I have using it for almost 2 years the SVC and SC combos my Fender deluxe is more louder so im looking to tame that. Weber Mini Mass are popular, the Toneking looks good also. Everyone has there opinions some good and some not Bugera has one cheap.


----------



## tce63

Fanhs said:


> Hello, im owner of sv20c and i really love it when came to my hands, use it with soul food, ocd, od808 and a lot of effects in FX loop, i bought the sv20 in beggin of summer and actually playing all the time out of my house in 5 watts mode! ... (yard, garden, mini live events) Ι was thinking when the winter will arrived what im gonna do? with this monster inside my home its tooo loud to play my ozzy, acdc, LZ, and other heavy rock riffs... (20 watts omg )Im sure for bedroom levels without attenuator there is no way. So i've start looking for some attenuators and need some help, also i have read the previous pages for some more informations.
> First off all, i never have use an attenuator, but from that i read reactive attenuators are more quality (cuz cost more $$), for a lot of users this is not so true and resistive are better for some others...
> My budget ends in 800euros where we meet ToneKing Ironman 2 and i think its good selection together with rivera rockcrusher (?) Also im waiting for your's choices and opinions reactive and resistive attenuators every price not under 800 euros!



Weber Mini Mass 50 as @ken361 says are great, I have 2, one for my SV20H and one for my SC20H.
Works great and have a nice price


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Weber Mini Mass 50 as @ken361 says are great, I have 2, one for my SV20H and one for my SC20H.
> Works great and have a nice price


really find it beneficial with the SC even though it has a master?


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> really find it beneficial with the SC even though it has a master?



Yes i do, I can have the MV higher and i think it´s sounds much better, but i don´t need to attenuate as much as for SV20h


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Fanhs said:


> Hello, im owner of sv20c and i really love it when came to my hands, use it with soul food, ocd, od808 and a lot of effects in FX loop, i bought the sv20 in beggin of summer and actually playing all the time out of my house in 5 watts mode! ... (yard, garden, mini live events) Ι was thinking when the winter will arrived what im gonna do? with this monster inside my home its tooo loud to play my ozzy, acdc, LZ, and other heavy rock riffs... (20 watts omg )Im sure for bedroom levels without attenuator there is no way. So i've start looking for some attenuators and need some help, also i have read the previous pages for some more informations.
> First off all, i never have use an attenuator, but from that i read reactive attenuators are more quality (cuz cost more $$), for a lot of users this is not so true and resistive are better for some others...
> My budget ends in 800euros where we meet ToneKing Ironman 2 and i think its good selection together with rivera rockcrusher (?) Also im waiting for your's choices and opinions reactive and resistive attenuators every price not under 800 euros!


Weber Mini Mass 50. Can’t go wrong here.


----------



## Fanhs

ken361 said:


> Im looking myself I have using it for almost 2 years the SVC and SC combos my Fender deluxe is more louder so im looking to tame that. Weber Mini Mass are popular, the Toneking looks good also. Everyone has there opinions some good and some not Bugera has one cheap.





tce63 said:


> Weber Mini Mass 50 as @ken361 says are great, I have 2, one for my SV20H and one for my SC20H.
> Works great and have a nice price





Shane Stevenson said:


> Weber Mini Mass 50. Can’t go wrong here.



thx all, but from where i can order the Weber mini Mass and how much it cost?


----------



## ken361

Order direct or check Reverb.com


----------



## Fanhs

ken361 said:


> Order direct or check Reverb.com


I find it in the official website, but why so cheap in relation with others??


----------



## tce63

Fanhs said:


> I find it in the official website, but why so cheap in relation with others??



I really don´t know about the price, but every unit are Built to order


----------



## scozz

Fanhs said:


> I find it in the official website, but why so cheap in relation with others??


The Weber Minimass works great, sounds phenomenal imo. I‘m not sure why it’s inexpensive, (not cheap,...cheap connotes cheaply made, and it’s not that). They are hand made in the U.S., one by one as the orders come in.

I believe @ken361 is correct when he says you can only buy them direct from Weber or from Reverb. You can spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on other attenuators that do much more than just attenuate.

The Weber Minimass just attenuates your amps volume to allow you to crank the power tubes and play without losing your hearing. 

It does have some nice features though, you can use a Minimass with 4, 8, and 16 ohm. It has a two position toggle switch for treble boosts, +3db and +6db, which is quite handy because attenuating an amplifier can cause a slight drop in high end. These boosts restore whatever high end is lost. 

I highly recommend the Weber Minimass.


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> I highly recommend the Weber Minimass.


 Or, an attenuator.


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Or, an attenuator.


Sorry Junk, sometimes I’m a bit thick and get things wrong, so..... You’re not implying that the Minimass is _*not *_an attenuator are you?


----------



## junk notes

No, you are not thick or ever been anything but handsome..
I think you are more solid in your thinking as to asking yourself, then why did Marshall make the PB-100?
Trying to learn this stuf too; Why Marshall thought this necessary, when I do not recall another guitar amp company, do the same in that time frame.
I think they first started their popularity with EVH, but that is only when I first taken notice.
What was first year production on the Power Brake? Why was it finally made. Who wanted it? Who was using it before Ed? Was Marshall listening to hairbrain stories of him using a rheostat?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Fanhs said:


> I find it in the official website, but why so cheap in relation with others??


One reason it costs less than other attenuators, may be due to it's power rating. The Minimass is intended for small, low power amps, and can be produced with lower power rated components. You couldn't use it with a 50w amp, reliably.

From the Weber site...

_"Many amps can reach full power at 3 or 4 on the volume dial, so it is a good suggestion to get an attenuator with 4x the power handling. For example, if you have a 50w high gain amp, you should opt for the MASS 200. If you have a 100w amp, you should still go with the MASS 200 but you should not crank the amp."_


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> No, you are not thick or ever been anything but handsome..
> I think you are more solid in your thinking as to asking yourself, then why did Marshall make the PB-100?
> Trying to learn this stuf too; Why Marshall thought this necessary, when I do not recall another guitar amp company, do the same in that time frame.
> I think they first started their popularity with EVH, but that is only when I first taken notice.
> What was first year production on the Power Brake? Why was it finally made. Who wanted it? Who was using it before Ed? Was Marshall listening to hairbrain stories of him using a rheostat?


Well thanks Junk, I think you're a hottie too buddy 

As far as your questions go, I find them interesting. I'm sure someone here has the answers, but I'm not the guy for that. I don't get too involved in the manusha of guitars, amps and gear in general, I just play them and enjoy them!

Cheers!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Well thanks Junk, I think you're a hottie too buddy
> 
> As far as your questions go, I find them interesting. I'm sure someone here has the answers, but I'm not the guy for that. I don't get too involved in the manusha of guitars, amps and gear in general, I just play them and enjoy them!
> 
> Cheers!


Don’t worry Scozz, i didn’t understand a thing he said either.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Fanhs said:


> I find it in the official website, but why so cheap in relation with others??



Many of the other attenuators have other features, like cab simulation, on board FX, etc. Weber's don't do all that. If you want to see, go to Sweetwater.com and search "attenuator". There you'll see the high priced gadgets with all the features, as well as some similar in price to the Weber, because they don't have all the features. Easy comparison.

I bought a Weber. It's hooked up to my SV20H. I have no intention of connecting it to a computer, or using it as a recording interface, etc. I just need a solid product to keep the volume down.


----------



## junk notes

Sustainium said:


> Don’t worry Scozz, i didn’t understand a thing he said either.


I do apologize @Sustainium. English is not my first language.


----------



## Sustainium

junk notes said:


> I do apologize @Sustainium. English is not my first language.


I am not offended at all, carry on and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Georgiatec

I have the Harley Benton PA100 attenuator from Thomann. It's pretty cheap and sounds good to my ears with the SV20H. I have a clip from the "head wetting" party of my new garage studio. The SV20 was in full power mode with the PA100 set to 3 'o' clock. Please excuse the dodgy filming (and my singing) my Mrs was on her second bottle of wine at the time.


----------



## tce63

Georgiatec said:


> I have the Harley Benton PA100 attenuator from Thomann. It's pretty cheap and sounds good to my ears with the SV20H. I have a clip from the "head wetting" party of my new garage studio. The SV20 was in full power mode with the PA100 set to 3 'o' clock. Please excuse the dodgy filming (and my singing) my Mrs was on her second bottle of wine at the time.




Sounds great, SV20 are a fantastic amp.

Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Georgiatec said:


> I have the Harley Benton PA100 attenuator from Thomann. It's pretty cheap and sounds good to my ears with the SV20H. I have a clip from the "head wetting" party of my new garage studio. The SV20 was in full power mode with the PA100 set to 3 'o' clock. Please excuse the dodgy filming (and my singing) my Mrs was on her second bottle of wine at the time.



That was really good brother, you should post more of your work.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## paul-e-mann

Georgiatec said:


> I have the Harley Benton PA100 attenuator from Thomann. It's pretty cheap and sounds good to my ears with the SV20H. I have a clip from the "head wetting" party of my new garage studio. The SV20 was in full power mode with the PA100 set to 3 'o' clock. Please excuse the dodgy filming (and my singing) my Mrs was on her second bottle of wine at the time.



That was an old and rusty song but I enjoyed listening and watching you perform it, you should post some more videos!


----------



## Sustainium

Dillon would be pleased!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Thanks for posting. SV was sounding good, but a little hard to hear, think you should turn it up a little next time.


----------



## junk notes

yes, indeed.


----------



## Georgiatec

tce63 said:


> Sounds great, SV20 are a fantastic amp.
> 
> Cheers





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That was really good brother, you should post more of your work.
> Cheers
> Mitch





pedecamp said:


> That was an old and rusty song but I enjoyed listening and watching you perform it, you should post some more videos!





Sustainium said:


> Dylan would be pleased!


 Fixed it. 

Thank you for your more than kind words guys. My daughter was supposed to be playing and singing with us but her kitty fell ill and she had to go and see to her.
I'm not much of a singer, but so long as the song is not too rangey I can manage ok. The key is good monitoring, and practise with a mic through the PA.
The SV20 is a perfect rehearsal and small gig amp. Old school nmv but with a loop, perfect.


----------



## Georgiatec

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks for posting. SV was sounding good, but a little hard to hear, think you should turn it up a little next time.


I can assure you it was plenty loud enough where I was stood....but my lardy arse was between the amp and my wife's iPad.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Georgiatec said:


> I can assure you it was plenty loud enough where I was stood....but my lardy arse was between the amp and my wife's iPad.


I see, so an Arsetennuator.


----------



## tce63

marshallmellowed said:


> I see, so an Arsetennuator.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Dillon would be pleased!


That would be Bob Dylan correct Sus?


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> That would be Bob Dylan correct Sus?


Grammar police grammar police!!!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Grammar police grammar police!!!


Just clarifying Pede, don't start no trouble!

(see what I did there! )


Actually my OCD absolutely would not allow me to let Dillon go!! I tried, I really did, but everything I typed sounded condsending when I read it back to myself.

So that last post was all I had left.


----------



## Georgiatec

marshallmellowed said:


> I see, so an Arsetennuator.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> That would be Bob Dylan correct Sus?


Yes Sir, and I doubt he would be impressed with my spelling.


----------



## Graham G

This a thank you to everyone who has responded to my questions in this thread.
I have decided to hold off on buying the SV until our gigs start up again,but I will buy one when we're gigging again.
I have learned quite a bit on the Forum about drive/boost pedals & the difference that can be made using different speaker types & cab types,in all my years gigging I've mainly used combos & just used them as I bought them,without much thought to the speakers & for the last 25years the only Speaker Cab I have owned & used,with about 5 different heads is my EV loaded Mesa 1 x 12",i have never bought a "matching" cab for the heads I've owned,just used the Mesa.
But,after the comments to my posts in this thread,I've bought an SC212(a local used one),to go with my ORI20H,well I got to use it last night at band practice & i'm really surprised at how much better the SC cab is with the ORI than the Mesa I don't think gigging volume will be a problem with this cab,i'm sure you guys know all this,but i'm old & set in my ways,so I didn't.
Thanks again.


----------



## tce63

Graham G said:


> This a thank you to everyone who has responded to my questions in this thread.
> I have decided to hold off on buying the SV until our gigs start up again,but I will buy one when we're gigging again.
> I have learned quite a bit on the Forum about drive/boost pedals & the difference that can be made using different speaker types & cab types,in all my years gigging I've mainly used combos & just used them as I bought them,without much thought to the speakers & for the last 25years the only Speaker Cab I have owned & used,with about 5 different heads is my EV loaded Mesa 1 x 12",i have never bought a "matching" cab for the heads I've owned,just used the Mesa.
> But,after the comments to my posts in this thread,I've bought an SC212(a local used one),to go with my ORI20H,well I got to use it last night at band practice & i'm really surprised at how much better the SC cab is with the ORI than the Mesa I don't think gigging volume will be a problem with this cab,i'm sure you guys know all this,but i'm old & set in my ways,so I didn't.
> Thanks again.



The SC212 and SV212 cabs sound great, and even better after a few hours of playing.


----------



## SupaR6

scozz said:


> The Weber Minimass works great, sounds phenomenal imo. I‘m not sure why it’s inexpensive, (not cheap,...cheap connotes cheaply made, and it’s not that). They are hand made in the U.S., one by one as the orders come in.
> 
> I believe @ken361 is correct when he says you can only buy them direct from Weber or from Reverb. You can spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars on other attenuators that do much more than just attenuate.
> 
> The Weber Minimass just attenuates your amps volume to allow you to crank the power tubes and play without losing your hearing.
> 
> It does have some nice features though, you can use a Minimass with 4, 8, and 16 ohm. It has a two position toggle switch for treble boosts, +3db and +6db, which is quite handy because attenuating an amplifier can cause a slight drop in high end. These boosts restore whatever high end is lost.
> 
> I highly recommend the Weber Minimass.



+1 on the Minimass from me as well. I have a smaller music room and a 2x12 cab so it can easily get loud. I don't notice too much high end drop until the amp is past noon (at least to my ears).

I do love this amp. I play it more than anything else I have.


----------



## tce63

SupaR6 said:


> +1 on the Minimass from me as well. I have a smaller music room and a 2x12 cab so it can easily get loud. I don't notice too much high end drop until the amp is past noon (at least to my ears).
> 
> I do love this amp. I play it more than anything else I have.



 to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## marshallmellowed

Speaking of attenuators, I'm still liking my Power Brakes these days, slightly edging out the Mass 200.


----------



## G the wildman

Is it possible to produce EVH type sustain through my SV20.

How what pedals do I need?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

G the wildman said:


> Is it possible to produce EVH type sustain through my SV20.
> 
> How what pedals do I need?


He relied on sheer volume to get sustain. I saw VH on the F.U.C.K. tour, one of the loudest stages (and concerts) I ever heard. A few meters from the stage, it was almost unbearable.
You definitely can get that with the SV (I get it with the SV and OCD in front), but you need to crank it up to the point where if you don't ride your volume pot, it goes into feedback almost instantly, as he did.
Only pedal I think could get you close to that is the Digitech FreqOut. But at the end of the day, there's no substitute for sheer volume and actually learning to somehow tame the beast.


----------



## Georgiatec

Graham G said:


> This a thank you to everyone who has responded to my questions in this thread.
> I have decided to hold off on buying the SV until our gigs start up again,but I will buy one when we're gigging again.
> I have learned quite a bit on the Forum about drive/boost pedals & the difference that can be made using different speaker types & cab types,in all my years gigging I've mainly used combos & just used them as I bought them,without much thought to the speakers & for the last 25years the only Speaker Cab I have owned & used,with about 5 different heads is my EV loaded Mesa 1 x 12",i have never bought a "matching" cab for the heads I've owned,just used the Mesa.
> But,after the comments to my posts in this thread,I've bought an SC212(a local used one),to go with my ORI20H,well I got to use it last night at band practice & i'm really surprised at how much better the SC cab is with the ORI than the Mesa I don't think gigging volume will be a problem with this cab,i'm sure you guys know all this,but i'm old & set in my ways,so I didn't.
> Thanks again.



A lot of us are old and set in our ways Graham.....It's just we love buying gear.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Yeah. About the SV20H, I told an old guitarist friend of mine who's long been quit playing and out of the loop on gear that this was the best amp I'd bought since my JCM800 in the 80s. It has totally lived up to my expectations. It's my primary go to. 

I'm glad i have the 2525H though. It's so volume friendly and came in handy yesterday playing tribute to EVH without ear splitting volume.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SupaR6 said:


> +1 on the Minimass from me as well. I have a smaller music room and a 2x12 cab so it can easily get loud. I don't notice too much high end drop until the amp is past noon (at least to my ears).
> 
> I do love this amp. I play it more than anything else I have.


 To the forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Graham G

G the wildman said:


> Is it possible to produce EVH type sustain through my SV20.
> 
> How what pedals do I need?



I suspect the tricky bit,might be the playing


----------



## G the wildman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> He relied on sheer volume to get sustain. I saw VH on the F.U.C.K. tour, one of the loudest stages (and concerts) I ever heard. A few meters from the stage, it was almost unbearable.
> You definitely can get that with the SV (I get it with the SV and OCD in front), but you need to crank it up to the point where if you don't ride your volume pot, it goes into feedback almost instantly, as he did.
> Only pedal I think could get you close to that is the Digitech FreqOut. But at the end of the day, there's no substitute for sheer volume and actually learning to somehow tame the beast.




Thank you Skyburn,

1 Are you saying that I will not achieve this with my attenuator on.

2 Is my Boss OD1X as good as an OCD or should I add one of them to my arsenal?

Cheers G


----------



## G the wildman

Graham G said:


> I suspect the tricky bit,might be the playing




Yup


----------



## G the wildman

Ok guys,

i have stacked two od pedals and EVH is here. Next question is. Will this level of gain damage the amp?


----------



## junk notes

G the wildman said:


> Is it possible to produce EVH type sustain through my SV20.
> 
> How what pedals do I need?







with a preamp pedal will get you in the territory.


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> i have stacked two od pedals and EVH is here. Next question is. Will this level of gain damage the amp?


No, it will not damage the amp.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

No it won't damage the amp. Though it has real chances of sounding like complete mush, but that's another story altogether. See below.



G the wildman said:


> Thank you Skyburn,
> 
> 1 Are you saying that I will not achieve this with my attenuator on.
> 
> 2 Is my Boss OD1X as good as an OCD or should I add one of them to my arsenal?
> 
> Cheers G


1) I'm saying you won't achieve both the sustain AND the dynamics. He pretty much played everything with basically one setting, just relying on the volume pot and playing dynamics to go from almost clean on 3:16 or the intro to Hot For Teacher to raging high gain, infinite sustain. Stacking pedals will give you the sustain, but at the price of dynamics (and IMHO of tone and punch).
Again, the key to that tone and response is volume, to the point where you can play one note, grab harmonic feedback and keep it alive pretty much forever. To me that's the main reason why tube amps still are the ticket, never got quite that with any sims, or playing at low volume.

2) if the OD1X is anything like the old OD1, it's quite a bit brighter and "toothier" that the OCD, which is centered at a lower point in the mids (which makes it a tad warmer), and has a pretty different character. The OCD works for me in my rig for my playing and the tone I'm after, but I can't guarantee it'll work for you. No substitute for trying it out and see how you like it. That's the main reason why I started building my own pedals, so I could try lots of things and not spend ungodly amounts of cash in the process. Plus it's fun to do, and I can fine tune them to my liking (my OCD clones are of a specific version of the circuit which is my favorite, for instance).


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> No it won't damage the amp. Though it has real chances of sounding like complete mush, but that's another story altogether. See below.
> 
> 
> 1) I'm saying you won't achieve both the sustain AND the dynamics. He pretty much played everything with basically one setting, just relying on the volume pot and playing dynamics to go from almost clean on 3:16 or the intro to Hot For Teacher to raging high gain, infinite sustain. Stacking pedals will give you the sustain, but at the price of dynamics (and IMHO of tone and punch).
> Again, the key to that tone and response is volume, to the point where you can play one note, grab harmonic feedback and keep it alive pretty much forever. To me that's the main reason why tube amps still are the ticket, never got quite that with any sims, or playing at low volume.
> 
> 2) if the OD1X is anything like the old OD1, it's quite a bit brighter and "toothier" that the OCD, which is centered at a lower point in the mids (which makes it a tad warmer), and has a pretty different character. The OCD works for me in my rig for my playing and the tone I'm after, but I can't guarantee it'll work for you. No substitute for trying it out and see how you like it. That's the main reason why I started building my own pedals, so I could try lots of things and not spend ungodly amounts of cash in the process. Plus it's fun to do, and I can fine tune them to my liking (my OCD clones are of a specific version of the circuit which is my favorite, for instance).


Never really associated EVH with "infinite sustain". Feedback yes, but he played with fairly low gain, at least in the "best" periods (VH1 & VH2 era).


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> Never really associated EVH with "infinite sustain". Feedback yes, but he played with fairly low gain, at least in the "best" periods (VH1 & VH2 era).


I saw him like on the Live: Right Here, Right Now tour, which was the first tour he used his then-new Peavey 5150s, and he was constantly at the edge of uncontrolled feedback, and constantly riding his volume knob.
Plus if you listen to isolated tracks of the 1st album, it's actually quite a bit gainier than you'd expect, especially for the late 70s. Probably because of the variac/load/reamp/Echoplex/GEQ shenanigans.
Like here:


----------



## Graham G

On a more serious note than my last flippant comment(so sad that he's now gone),these very top players & he was probably the best,are just incredible beyond description,i had the luck & in my opinion the honour of actually watching him from a few feet on stage side at Donnington when they where on with AC/DC & he was amazing & to be fair Angus Young was about 98% as amazing.
I also hope he doesn't rest in peace,i hope he's carrying on at a higher level,imagine him with Jack Bruce & Neil Peart .
Please excuse my old arse ramblings, i just wanted to say a word about Eddie & don't get on with RIP threads,i'm to near there.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I saw him like on the Live: Right Here, Right Now tour, which was the first tour he used his then-new Peavey 5150s, and he was constantly at the edge of uncontrolled feedback, and constantly riding his volume knob.
> Plus if you listen to isolated tracks of the 1st album, it's actually quite a bit gainier than you'd expect, especially for the late 70s. Probably because of the variac/load/reamp/Echoplex/GEQ shenanigans.
> Like here:



Yeah, I've heard those isolated tracks, sounds more like amp cranked than heavy gain to me, perception.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I've heard those isolated tracks, sounds more like amp cranked than heavy gain to me, perception.


Yes definitely, but if you compare it to this (which Steve Stevens said was just his LP into his '67 Plexi, that Vai also used on parts of Eat 'Em And Smile btw):



There's definitely way more grind and compression on the VH track (very obvious on the lead parts of both tracks). Which is the reason why back then (from what I heard, I was a toddler when VH1 released) people couldn't believe it was a Plexi delivering these tones. Especially with a Strat and a PAF plugged into it. Hence the rumours of modded amp, etc.
Now we know it indeed wasn't just a cranked stock Plexi, but that the Variac, re-amping, Echoplex and GEQ played a role in that too.
Which is why I was saying that yeah, a NMV Marshall will get you there, but definitely not by itself. And of course volume plays its part in the equation.

Yet I agree that perceived saturation plays its part, and you always record with way less of it than people may think. Which is obvious in the way his tone cleans up when he rolls off his volume pot (you won't get that kind of response with a gained-out amp or pedal).

So let's agree the truth is somewhere in the middle, shall we ?


----------



## Biff Maloy

Also, those low wattage speakers he used that got pushed to their limits added to that grind.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yes definitely, but if you compare it to this (which Steve Stevens said was just his LP into his '67 Plexi, that Vai also used on parts of Eat 'Em And Smile btw):
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely way more grind and compression on the VH track (very obvious on the lead parts of both tracks). Which is the reason why back then (from what I heard, I was a toddler when VH1 released) people couldn't believe it was a Plexi delivering these tones. Especially with a Strat and a PAF plugged into it. Hence the rumours of modded amp, etc.
> Now we know it indeed wasn't just a cranked stock Plexi, but that the Variac, re-amping, Echoplex and GEQ played a role in that too.
> Which is why I was saying that yeah, a NMV Marshall will get you there, but definitely not by itself. And of course volume plays its part in the equation.
> 
> Yet I agree that perceived saturation plays its part, and you always record with way less of it than people may think. Which is obvious in the way his tone cleans up when he rolls off his volume pot (you won't get that kind of response with a gained-out amp or pedal).
> 
> So let's agree the truth is somewhere in the middle, shall we ?



Certainly, I think we agree on the "perception" part, things are not always as they appear, or in this case "sound".


----------



## Biff Maloy

Listening to isolated tracks like that goes to show most good rock guitar tones have very little low end. And what low end is there is a natural occurrence from a lot of volume and speakers being pushed. Especially in those older Marshalls.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> Listening to isolated tracks like that goes to show most good rock guitar tones have very little low end. And what low end is there is a natural occurrence from a lot of volume and speakers being pushed. Especially in those older Marshalls.


Exactly. Can't get this point through to our other guitarist, he always has too much low end dialed into his sound. Little does he know, I just pull it out when I mix his channel with the rest of the band. I don't feel too bad about it, he's still a happy camper with his amp dialed the way he likes it.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

To be fair, guitar players aren't even the worst offenders on that matter, keyboard players are way worse, often insisting on covering the whole 20hz-20kHz spectrum, with gobs of overwhelming low end that have to be shaved off to be even remotely usable. We gigged on Friday night (feels GOOD to be in front of people, especially these days) and our soundguy had that discussion with the keyboard player about how for some songs he had to filter out lots of low end for him to not generate insane rumble in the subwoofers and not obliterate the kick and bass, so he might as well not put them in here in the first place...


----------



## Mark Baker

DesolationBlvd said:


> The gray boxes are the capacitors. The one on the bottom right seems to be in the right place, with the right value, to be the normal channel coupling capacitor. There's no room to wedge a lead underneath them, and I'd rather not tack it on the back. I did a quick check in my parts bag. I've got my .022u 630v cap ready for this.
> 
> If only I could see under the V2A plate resistor. That looks like another capacitor, and could well be the V2A .68u cathode bypass. If that is so, then I may hold off on the mod for a while if not indefintely. From Johan Segeborn's "All you need is ONE Marshall Amp!" video, that bypass cap gives a non-master-volume Marshall quite a bit of power and cut, and I might actually need the parallel normal channel to get some bottom back. Between the DiMarzio X2N in my number-one Les Paul, and a Turbo Rat clone I assembled (ordered its enclosure with extra holes for LEDs to light up as I play), I probably have enough gain.



I was looking to add a bypass filter mod with .68uf / none / 330uf with on/off/on switch. I was looking into this because I didn't see a cap near the V2A plate resistor and it sounded like an interesting mod. I compared the components to a 1959SLP schematic that had the .68uf cap. I did find a .68uf cap kind of in between V1 and V2 and since there is a .68uf right over V1, I assume it is for V2A and it seems a little closer to V2A. Did you find out if this amp does have the .68uf bypass cap for V2A? I attached a photo showing the .68uf cap near V2A. There is another one right over V1, so I can only assume this one is for V2A since the 1959SLP schematic didn't show another .68uf cap other than the bypass cap near V2A.


----------



## scozz

Graham G said:


> ....... i just wanted to say a word about Eddie & don't get on with RIP threads,i'm to near there.


Oh man I hear ya Graham my friend,.....


----------



## ledvedder

I'm interested in the Studio Vintage. I love the early VH and AC/DC type vibes I'm hearing from it in videos I'm finding. My question is, is it that much better than a DSL, which in half the price? Also, I've read that it's crazy loud, even in 5 watt mode. I gig, but I also need to be able to play it at home. Is it too loud for that?


----------



## marshallmellowed

ledvedder said:


> I'm interested in the Studio Vintage. I love the early VH and AC/DC type vibes I'm hearing from it in videos I'm finding. My question is, is it that much better than a DSL, which in half the price? Also, I've read that it's crazy loud, even in 5 watt mode. I gig, but I also need to be able to play it at home. Is it too loud for that?


Yes, and it depends on what you call "too loud".


----------



## FleshOnGear

ledvedder said:


> I'm interested in the Studio Vintage. I love the early VH and AC/DC type vibes I'm hearing from it in videos I'm finding. My question is, is it that much better than a DSL, which in half the price? Also, I've read that it's crazy loud, even in 5 watt mode. I gig, but I also need to be able to play it at home. Is it too loud for that?


I would say it’s too loud even in 5W mode unless you have a dedicated amp room away from the rest of your cohabitants. That said, a good attenuator or a good distortion pedal will let you use it at bedroom volume.

With mine, I have 30 minutes 3 days a week that I have alone in the house and let it rip, and that makes it worth it!


----------



## ledvedder

FleshOnGear said:


> I would say it’s too loud even in 5W mode unless you have a dedicated amp room away from the rest of your cohabitants. That said, a good attenuator or a good distortion pedal will let you use it at bedroom volume.
> 
> With mine, I have 30 minutes 3 days a week that I have alone in the house and let it rip, and that makes it worth it!



I do have an attenuator and a dedicated amp room. But I'd also be using it with my band, playing small bar gigs and what not. Does it do early VH and AC/DC tones well. Those are the sounds in my head that I've been dreaming about for years. I've tried many amps, and currently have a DSL40 and an EVH 5150 III 50 watt. Although great amps, they both have more of a modern, saturated voicing. I've also had some folks saying to look at the Dirty Shirley Mini. But that seems similar to my DSL, from the videos I've seen.


----------



## FleshOnGear

ledvedder said:


> I do have an attenuator and a dedicated amp room. But I'd also be using it with my band, playing small bar gigs and what not. Does it do early VH and AC/DC tones well. Those are the sounds in my head that I've been dreaming about for years. I've tried many amps, and currently have a DSL40 and an EVH 5150 III 50 watt. Although great amps, they both have more of a modern, saturated voicing. I've also had some folks saying to look at the Dirty Shirley Mini. But that seems similar to my DSL, from the videos I've seen.


Absolutely does AC/DC, needs a bit of a boost to do VH. Probably a graphic EQ will get you there.


----------



## Biff Maloy

You've already answered most of your questions. The DSL is more modern sounding and you'd like something more vintage. I have the SV20H and use it with some guys. Studio rehearsal type thing right now and I've had no complaints about volume. Home use, it needs some room to breath if you crank it. I use my living room which is decent size but a spare bedroom it's rough on the ears. But, for low volume screwing around a pedal for drive into the normal channel is fine to me. Cranked all i use is a wah, phase 90, tuner and in the loop is an X4 delay.


----------



## unkhunter

Howdy. I just ordered an sv20h. Since it’s cathode bias I imagine I’ll end up doing a bit more tube swaps than I usually do. Suggestions please.


----------



## _Steve

ledvedder said:


> Does it do early VH and AC/DC tones well



It IS the AC/DC tone. It's literally the exact same preamp circuit from a 1959 Super Lead that Malcolm & Angus have used most frequently their entire career mated to a superbly designed lower wattage power section that just nails it.

Here is a great page detailing their amps through the years: https://solodallas.com/high-wattage-acdcs-marshall-amps-through-the-years

Im not an EVH fan but from what I understand, his early stuff was also with a Super Lead but running at a lower voltage through a Variac.

I have a full-sized 1959 Super Lead clone that I built, and really theres almost nothing between it and the SV20 other than the SV20 being way more usable. They hit it out of the park with this one.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

ledvedder said:


> I do have an attenuator and a dedicated amp room. But I'd also be using it with my band, playing small bar gigs and what not. Does it do early VH and AC/DC tones well. Those are the sounds in my head that I've been dreaming about for years. I've tried many amps, and currently have a DSL40 and an EVH 5150 III 50 watt. Although great amps, they both have more of a modern, saturated voicing. I've also had some folks saying to look at the Dirty Shirley Mini. But that seems similar to my DSL, from the videos I've seen.


I gigged for close to a decade with DSL100s and loved it, but for those tones the SV is much better. By a mile. It's also much more dynamic (less compressed, punchier), and takes pedals better than pretty much anything, so with a boost you can get it into modern metal territory easily.
Before the pandemic I was doing 50-60 gigs a year (ranging from small-ish bars to 2-3.000 outdoors stages), doing mostly classic rock including some VH, and using a volume box in the FX loop I've ben able to control the volume without a problem on the SV.
Seriously for what you're looking for I can't think of a better amp. Best amp I've ever owned and one of the best I've ever played.


----------



## unkhunter

What’s what with the preamp tube layout? Which is v1? What does each position do as far as its purpose to the amp? As in v1 does this in the circuit, v2 does that, and v3 is just over here




TCB



with this. 
Thank you.


----------



## marshallmellowed

unkhunter said:


> What’s what with the preamp tube layout? Which is v1? What does each position do as far as its purpose to the amp? As in v1 does this in the circuit, v2 does that, and v3 is just over here
> 
> 
> 
> TCB
> 
> 
> 
> with this.
> Thank you.


V1 - Closest to input jack (Gain)
V2 - Center position (Gain)
V3 - Furthest from input jack (Phase Inverter)


----------



## unkhunter

Thank you!


----------



## paul-e-mann

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I gigged for close to a decade with DSL100s and loved it, but for those tones the SV is much better. By a mile. It's also much more dynamic (less compressed, punchier), and takes pedals better than pretty much anything, so with a boost you can get it into modern metal territory easily.
> Before the pandemic I was doing 50-60 gigs a year (ranging from small-ish bars to 2-3.000 outdoors stages), doing mostly classic rock including some VH, and using a volume box in the FX loop I've ben able to control the volume without a problem on the SV.
> Seriously for what you're looking for I can't think of a better amp. Best amp I've ever owned and one of the best I've ever played.


What speakers and cab are you using with it?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> What speakers and cab are you using with it?


I have a '80 1960B with newer UK-made G12M25s on top and mid-80s G12T75 on the bottom, a Palmer 2x12 with the other half of the G12T75 quad, but I wasn't 100% happy with them (sounded great with the DSL though), so I got an EVH212 with G12H30 Anniversaries...love it, couldn't be happier.


----------



## ledvedder

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I gigged for close to a decade with DSL100s and loved it, but for those tones the SV is much better. By a mile. It's also much more dynamic (less compressed, punchier), and takes pedals better than pretty much anything, so with a boost you can get it into modern metal territory easily.
> Before the pandemic I was doing 50-60 gigs a year (ranging from small-ish bars to 2-3.000 outdoors stages), doing mostly classic rock including some VH, and using a volume box in the FX loop I've ben able to control the volume without a problem on the SV.
> Seriously for what you're looking for I can't think of a better amp. Best amp I've ever owned and one of the best I've ever played.



Do you still get a good overdrive tone when using the volume box in the loop? I thought these relied heavily on power amp distortion?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

ledvedder said:


> Do you still get a good overdrive tone when using the volume box in the loop? I thought these relied heavily on power amp distortion?


Short answer: yes. Think AC/DC levels of crunch with the amp on its own.

Long answer: yes, easily. As in, enough to be able to pull tapping/legato runs without struggling, when using a boost. But keep in mind I only use it for gigging, so I set the amp loud enough to compete with a rock drummer, ie nowhere near bedroom volume.
Also, yes, some of the saturation and compression comes from the power amp, but the preamp is quite saturated on its own. Which I verified by running the SV preamp into the DSL100 power amp (when running stereo on larger stages, I split signal into stereo via my delay pedal -Eventide TimeFactor, now Boss DD-500- which is in the FX loop after the volume box) and the DSL side is only slightly cleaner than the SV side. Emphasis on "slightly". Contrary to what lots of people think, most of the saturation and compression on these amps originates in the preamp section. For sure, the power amp adds some, but nowhere near as much as most people think.
So even a mild overdrive such as the OCD with gain at noon-ish is more than enough to push the amp into 80s metal territory, even with vintage-style pickups (my Les Paul has Slash sig Duncans, so basically PAF-type output). If anything, it's less saturated and more dynamic than the DSL (that I'm using on Lead1 with a TS-9 in front), but also fuller and punchier by a mile. Also translates what the guitar sounds like better than any amp I've owned (so switching guitars really makes a difference in tone).
Again, I've very EVH/Randy Rhoads/Norum/80s Gary Moore influenced, and have zero issues getting those tones from the SV with the OCD, at stage (but not ear-shattering loud) volume, along with infinite sustain/controlled feedback. And pretty much every gig (that is, before the pandemic hit and we all got grounded) I have guys commenting on how good I sound, with a few of them having a hard time believing this actually is a new amp as it has THAT classic Marshall tone we all love.
In closing, I'll add that choosing the right cab and speakers for you goes a long way to making it work for you. For me, it's the EVH 212 with G12H30 Anni's, ymmv. Makes a much bigger difference than any of the dozens of pedals I've tested (they make a difference, but nowhere near as much as different speakers do).
So yeah, it does that tone better than anything I've played...which isn't too surprising, as a Plexi and some kind of boost IS what lot of our heroes used back in the day.


----------



## ledvedder

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Short answer: yes. Think AC/DC levels of crunch with the amp on its own.
> 
> Long answer: yes, easily. As in, enough to be able to pull tapping/legato runs without struggling, when using a boost. But keep in mind I only use it for gigging, so I set the amp loud enough to compete with a rock drummer, ie nowhere near bedroom volume.
> Also, yes, some of the saturation and compression comes from the power amp, but the preamp is quite saturated on its own. Which I verified by running the SV preamp into the DSL100 power amp (when running stereo on larger stages, I split signal into stereo via my delay pedal -Eventide TimeFactor, now Boss DD-500- which is in the FX loop after the volume box) and the DSL side is only slightly cleaner than the SV side. Emphasis on "slightly". Contrary to what lots of people think, most of the saturation and compression on these amps originates in the preamp section. For sure, the power amp adds some, but nowhere near as much as most people think.
> So even a mild overdrive such as the OCD with gain at noon-ish is more than enough to push the amp into 80s metal territory, even with vintage-style pickups (my Les Paul has Slash sig Duncans, so basically PAF-type output). If anything, it's less saturated and more dynamic than the DSL (that I'm using on Lead1 with a TS-9 in front), but also fuller and punchier by a mile. Also translates what the guitar sounds like better than any amp I've owned (so switching guitars really makes a difference in tone).
> Again, I've very EVH/Randy Rhoads/Norum/80s Gary Moore influenced, and have zero issues getting those tones from the SV with the OCD, at stage (but not ear-shattering loud) volume, along with infinite sustain/controlled feedback. And pretty much every gig (that is, before the pandemic hit and we all got grounded) I have guys commenting on how good I sound, with a few of them having a hard time believing this actually is a new amp as it has THAT classic Marshall tone we all love.
> In closing, I'll add that choosing the right cab and speakers for you goes a long way to making it work for you. For me, it's the EVH 212 with G12H30 Anni's, ymmv. Makes a much bigger difference than any of the dozens of pedals I've tested (they make a difference, but nowhere near as much as different speakers do).
> So yeah, it does that tone better than anything I've played...which isn't too surprising, as a Plexi and some kind of boost IS what lot of our heroes used back in the day.



Thanks for that explanation. Man, I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one of these! At this point, it's between this amp, or one of the 20 watt Friedman offerings. It sucks that I can't try any of them before buying. I just rely on people's opinions on the forums. I'm currently test driving a Bluguitar Amp1 Mercury Edition, based on a lot of recommendations. I'm still fiddling with it, so I'm not sure if I'll keep it or send it back. I've found, after 30 years of playing, that I usually know right away if I'm going to like an amp or not. Most times, when I have to spend days trying to dial in, I ultimately realize that the particular amp just isn't for me.

I use an HXFX, so any boost option is pretty much available to me. 

I play through either an EVH 112 cab, or a 212 semi-open back cab with a Hellatone 30 and a WGS Veteran 30. I also have some spare speakers that I could swap if needed (Greenback and a WGS ET-65).


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Glad to be of help ! (I also saw your thread on RT btw)
Between the SV and the Friedman offerings, from the limited experience I have with hearing and playing the Friedmans), I'd say that it depends on a few factors. First of all, I feel Friedmans are a bit squishier, more compressed and darker, which makes them more polished and slightly "easier to play", while the Marshall is rawer and more agressive. I prefer rawer, more in-your-face, so I went for the Marshall. Overall, I ended up realizing the way Marshalls sound and react to your playing are what I like, but that's obviously something personal.
Also, the Friedmans have a very good master volume, so if you want something that's more modern in features and easier to tame, they're a great choice (it took me a while to find a way to get a volume boost for leads that worked with my setup, but I settled for a Source Audio Programmable EQ and am 100% happy with it...chances are, the Friedmans will be more forgiving in that regard).
3rd, here in France (and pretty much all of Europe) Marshalls are WAY cheaper than anything Friedman, but I gathered it's kinda the other way around in the US, so there's that. A SV20H goes for 850-ish here these days, so it's amazing value for what it's offering (a PT20 is twice the price here). At the price it's going for in the USA, I get that things aren't quite as simple. But it still is a great amp, and the perfect gateway to these tones. And there's still something kinda magical to an amp that looks and sounds like that, with THAT logo in front.

And I get it when you say you need to actually play the amp to know if it works for you. Tbh I got the SV before any store had it (3 months after its initial release), so it was kind of a leap of faith purchasing it sight unseen, only hoping it would work for me. It ended up being the best purchase I ever made, but it could have gone the other way (though I researched it quite a lot beforehand, watching carefully any video and review under the sun)... So yeah.
And with the selection of cabs and speakers you own, you should easily find a combination that works for you and the tones you're after.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Graham G

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I have a '80 1960B with newer UK-made G12M25s on top and mid-80s G12T75 on the bottom, a Palmer 2x12 with the other half of the G12T75 quad, but I wasn't 100% happy with them (sounded great with the DSL though), so I got an EVH212 with G12H30 Anniversaries...love it, couldn't be happier.



I'm still agonising about one of these,can I ask if you've tried a Marshall 2x12" Vtype vertical cab with the SV.
Thanks.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Graham G said:


> I'm still agonising about one of these,can I ask if you've tried a Marshall 2x12" Vtype vertical cab with the SV.
> Thanks.


No I haven't. I thought of getting one, but since I already had an horizontal cab with the Palmer, I decided against getting a vertical one. Seems to be a perfect match for the SV though.


----------



## ledvedder

Is this a good representation of the maximum gain that this gets? 

And yes, the pricing is different here in the US. The Marshall retails for $1300, and the Freidmans for $1500.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yes that's pretty much exactly what I'm getting from mine (though a tad less gain when dimming it down via the volume box, and a bit different tone because of the different speakers and cab obviously). Which to me is about the perfect basis to add a boost on top. More saturation than that on the amp and it gets mushy and unresponsive.


----------



## junk notes

ledvedder said:


> Is this a good representation of the maximum gain that this gets?
> 
> And yes, the pricing is different here in the US. The Marshall retails for $1300, and the Freidmans for $1500.



Yes! & waiting on those Black Friday prices!!!


----------



## Georgiatec

ledvedder said:


> Is this a good representation of the maximum gain that this gets?
> 
> And yes, the pricing is different here in the US. The Marshall retails for $1300, and the Freidmans for $1500.



It will do that infinity sustain thing with a Les Paul with vol 1 on full and vol 2 around 1/2 way up....with an OD set to full volume and zero gain in front.


----------



## Del Rei

Oh... I really want one of this... LOL


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

I finally found the 2x12 speaker combination I've been looking for with my SV20H. I play mostly 60's & 70's classic rock, with some blues. Anywhere from Frampton and Cream to Zeppelin to ZZ Top and Joan Jett. I've been rolling some speakers, and I am really ecstatic with the combination of a Creamback 65 and a Vintage 30. I've only had the SV20H for 6 or 7 months. I've had other Marshall amps, as well as Fender's, Blackstar and such. But I went searching for true plexi. Just a guy, a guitar and an amp. Couldn't find the tones I wanted without pedals. Well damn! Not anymore. Jumped inputs with guitar into High Sensitive High Treble. My favorite settings: High Treble volume at 8, Normal volume at 7, Presence control at 7, and a Weber attenuator. (Though volumes have reached 127db because I'm having so much fun.) From there I can EQ on the amp all I want, as well as guitar volume and tone.

Of course, I tried a my Tube Screamer, SD-1, DS-1, Solodallas Shaffer, compressor, an octave down, etc., testing this new setup. Not a bad tone to be found. Yippee Ki Yay MF!


----------



## Tiboy

I believe the Suhr 212 cab for the PT15 has a cream back and vintage 30. Maybe there’s something to that combination? Glad you found your sound.


----------



## marco_giampa23

Ok so my snakeskin sv20h and cab are finally arriving, ordered them january 30th, and i have one question for you guys, and its kind of a stupid one but definitely matters. 

Haveany of you found the perfect patch cable for jumping these? Like one that is the perfect length with low profile connectors. I can always make a cable but like squareplugs on an angle would look wierd and the regular right angles are too big???


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

marco_giampa23 said:


> Ok so my snakeskin sv20h and cab are finally arriving, ordered them january 30th, and i have one question for you guys, and its kind of a stupid one but definitely matters.
> 
> Haveany of you found the perfect patch cable for jumping these? Like one that is the perfect length with low profile connectors. I can always make a cable but like squareplugs on an angle would look wierd and the regular right angles are too big???



I don't know about "perfect", but I've used both of these 10 cm cables, and I think both are great:
*(1) EBS PG-10 Premium Gold Flat Patch Cable*
*(2) EBS HP-10 High Performance Flat Patch Cable*


----------



## marco_giampa23

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I don't know about "perfect", but I've used both of these 10 cm cables, and I think both are great:
> *(1) EBS PG-10 Premium Gold Flat Patch Cable*
> *(2) EBS HP-10 High Performance Flat Patch Cable*


thanks for that, like the low profile jacks on those, ive seen them but didnt know the name, i saw eytsch24pi or whatever his name is use one that was a hard plastic with cutouts for flexibility like you see on the end of appliance cables for extra strength.

I guess there arent many like 3cm patch cables because besides having all top jack pedals, they are basically useless


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I have an old Klotz patch cable that's 30cm (1ft) long with short straight plugs that I purchased about 15 years ago, it's just perfect for that purpose. But pretty much any short cable with compact (preferably straight) plugs would do the job perfectly.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I have quite a few George L connectors and cable. I made a short lead for jumping.


----------



## marco_giampa23

Biff Maloy said:


> I have quite a few George L connectors and cable. I made a short lead for jumping.


yeah i might just find some compact connectors and make a cable, i dod find these 2 rockboard ones that are really short but im not sure the exact length between the jacks and the actual lenght of the cable as some are measured without connector, etc

https://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/products/rockgear-rockboard-flat-patch-cable-gold-5cm-1-97

https://www.chicagomusicexchange.co...kboard-flat-patch-bender-connector-7-5cm-2-93


----------



## Biff Maloy

Don't get me wrong, I haven't found a bad tone in the SV no matter where i plug in linked or not, but is there anybody else who has ended up prefering going into high normal first then linking over to high treble? I feel like I'm getting a slightly more dynamic tone this way. And, i swear it seems a tad louder. Normal around 4 with high treble 6+. I want to check this the next time I get together with the guys.

Curious because all i seem to ever see is high treble references. Either straight high treble cranked or bridged over. I've spent a lot of time in those and they are great but the opposite way is growing on me. I'm not using anything to boost this.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

I plug into High Treble Normal when not jumped. Great tones for some music. I haven't tried jumping the way you describe myself, but I've heard it's a bit thicker and fatter. I'll do it in a little while. Cable version of a Fat switch maybe. Hmmm.... 



Biff Maloy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I haven't found a bad tone in the SV no matter where i plug in linked or not, but is there anybody else who has ended up prefering going into high normal first then linking over to high treble? I feel like I'm getting a slightly more dynamic tone this way. And, i swear it seems a tad louder. Normal around 4 with high treble 6+. I want to check this the next time I get together with the guys.
> 
> Curious because all i seem to ever see is high treble references. Either straight high treble cranked or bridged over. I've spent a lot of time in those and they are great but the opposite way is growing on me. I'm not using anything to boost this.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Biff Maloy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I haven't found a bad tone in the SV no matter where i plug in linked or not, but is there anybody else who has ended up prefering going into high normal first then linking over to high treble? I feel like I'm getting a slightly more dynamic tone this way. And, i swear it seems a tad louder. Normal around 4 with high treble 6+. I want to check this the next time I get together with the guys.
> 
> Curious because all i seem to ever see is high treble references. Either straight high treble cranked or bridged over. I've spent a lot of time in those and they are great but the opposite way is growing on me. I'm not using anything to boost this.



When playing into my Vintage 30 equipped 2061cx cabinet, I plug into high sensitivity normal channel, jump low/normal to high/bright. I have the bright channel volume slightly higher than the normal channel. This has reduced the ice-pickyness that I had with this cabinet when I previously plugged into high/bright and jumped low/bright to high/normal.

When I play it at home with my 1965A/1966B stack, any combination sounds glorious...


----------



## marco_giampa23

Biff Maloy said:


> Don't get me wrong, I haven't found a bad tone in the SV no matter where i plug in linked or not, but is there anybody else who has ended up prefering going into high normal first then linking over to high treble? I feel like I'm getting a slightly more dynamic tone this way. And, i swear it seems a tad louder. Normal around 4 with high treble 6+. I want to check this the next time I get together with the guys.
> 
> Curious because all i seem to ever see is high treble references. Either straight high treble cranked or bridged over. I've spent a lot of time in those and they are great but the opposite way is growing on me. I'm not using anything to boost this.


well i havent gotten mine yet so cant say, but in theory, if you dont want it to be as loud (as in you want to crank it and knocking off afew db is preferred) then can you go into high treble, high input, and then link the two low inputs, i havnt looked at how this works on a schematic but im pretty sure they have 1MEG resisters on the low inputs


----------



## marco_giampa23

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I plug into High Treble Normal when not jumped. Great tones for some music. I haven't tried jumping the way you describe myself, but I've heard it's a bit thicker and fatter. I'll do it in a little while. Cable version of a Fat switch maybe. Hmmm....


so i think this is what jumping does, correct me if im wrong:
so the high and low sensitivity inputs join as a Y leading into the first stage (the first pre amp tube is split, one half for each stage) so then jumping just runs the guitar signal into the other channel as if it was a Y cable, so you are riving both sides of the tube until they connect for the second stage, so in theory it doesnt matter wether you are plugged into high treble or normal, as long as you are bridging from the other high input to the low? so if you jump between low inputs then there is 2meg worth of resisters that is resisting the signal going from the channel you are plugged into, into the "jumped" channel


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I plug into High Treble Normal when not jumped. Great tones for some music. I haven't tried jumping the way you describe myself, but I've heard it's a bit thicker and fatter. I'll do it in a little while. Cable version of a Fat switch maybe. Hmmm....


For guitar, same for me. High Treble is where it's at, especially for those classic rock tones. Though I can see hitting the Normal channel with a treble booster working pretty well.
For bass, plugging into the Normal channel sounds pretty cool, it has a Geezer Butler/Lemmy vibe that works great for some stuff. Very fat and gnarly.


----------



## marshallmellowed

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I plug into High Treble Normal when not jumped. Great tones for some music. I haven't tried jumping the way you describe myself, but I've heard it's a bit thicker and fatter. I'll do it in a little while. Cable version of a Fat switch maybe. Hmmm....


Are you saying both Treble 1 and Normal 1, with a "Y" cable?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you saying both Treble 1 and Normal 1, with a "Y" cable?



No, I'm not. I've never used a Y cable on an SV20H.

I have played my SV20H with the channels jumped from Low Sensitivity High Treble to High Sensitivity Normal, and the guitar plugged into High Sensitivity High Treble. Or, no jumper at all, just plugged into Low Sensitivity High Treble. (One of those two 95%+ of the time.)

I had not tried jumping the channels any other way than I just mentioned. @Biff Maloy suggested he likes, if I read it correctly, plugging the guitar into Low Sensitivity High Treble, and then jumping channels from the High Sensitivity High Treble input over to the Normal side. That sounded interesting.

Since my reply above, earlier this evening... using two different guitars, I played the way I normally do, and then the method(s) Biff mentioned of jumping from High Sensitivity High Treble over to either, and I tried both, of the Normal Treble side inputs. Personally I didn't like it much. Though, with some turning of the two volume knobs, I think I could recreate most any tone, because you still had three of the four inputs involved, regardless off what was plugged into what, you just had to compensate the levels of signal. It was just a different starting point. At least to my ears.

But I am not being critical in any way. There are tons of amps, guitars, pickups, tubes, pedals, etc. to choose from for a reason, for each player to find the tones they like.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I toyed around a bit with the SV this morning, threw around a short clip of it into the Captor load, into IRs (SVT IRs for the bass, G12H30 IRs for guitars). Left rhythm guitars (all rhythm guitars are doubled) and lead part are Les Paul > Maxon OD9 > High Treble input, right side rhythm guitars are Les Paul > treble booster (modded clone of the EHX Screaming Bird) > Normal input, bas is my Jazz Bass knockoff with P Bass pickup straight into the Normal input, drums are the Drummer VI in Logic X. A bit of verb, delay and compression added at mixdown.



Nothing too fancy (and I suck at bass), but gives a snippet of what I can get with the amp going for a Black Sabbath vibe in about an hour.


----------



## Biff Maloy

TXOldRedRocker said:


> No, I'm not. I've never used a Y cable on an SV20H.
> 
> I have played my SV20H with the channels jumped from Low Sensitivity High Treble to High Sensitivity Normal, and the guitar plugged into High Sensitivity High Treble. Or, no jumper at all, just plugged into Low Sensitivity High Treble. (One of those two 95%+ of the time.)
> 
> I had not tried jumping the channels any other way than I just mentioned. @Biff Maloy suggested he likes, if I read it correctly, plugging the guitar into Low Sensitivity High Treble, and then jumping channels from the High Sensitivity High Treble input over to the Normal side. That sounded interesting.
> 
> Since my reply above, earlier this evening... using two different guitars, I played the way I normally do, and then the method(s) Biff mentioned of jumping from High Sensitivity High Treble over to either, and I tried both, of the Normal Treble side inputs. Personally I didn't like it much. Though, with some turning of the two volume knobs, I think I could recreate most any tone, because you still had three of the four inputs involved, regardless off what was plugged into what, you just had to compensate the levels of signal. It was just a different starting point. At least to my ears.
> 
> But I am not being critical in any way. There are tons of amps, guitars, pickups, tubes, pedals, etc. to choose from for a reason, for each player to find the tones they like.



I don't know if we're off explaining but to clarify i plug my Les Paul into the top right. Link bottom right over to top left.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I did fail to mention this was my preference with me using my open back 1x12 with a Celestion Heritage G12H55hz. 

I just noticed a tad more volume and dynamics set like that.


----------



## Kutt

marco_giampa23 said:


> Haveany of you found the perfect patch cable for jumping these? Like one that is the perfect length with low profile connectors. I can always make a cable but like squareplugs on an angle would look wierd and the regular right angles are too big???


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Biff Maloy said:


> I don't know if we're off explaining but to clarify i plug my Les Paul into the top right. Link bottom right over to top left.



OK, I didn't try that one. Obviously, when I got my SV20H, I tried plugging into all 4 inputs and played them each for a while. I probably tried what you just mentioned at initial purchase time, but only then. I'll try it later today, but I'll just keep my finding to myself, whether I like it as an option or not.



Biff Maloy said:


> I did fail to mention this was my preference with me using my open back 1x12 with a Celestion Heritage G12H55hz.
> 
> I just noticed a tad more volume and dynamics set like that.



My head goes to a 2x12 with two Celestion's, a Vintage 30 and a Creamback 65.


----------



## marshallmellowed

TXOldRedRocker said:


> No, I'm not. I've never used a Y cable on an SV20H.
> 
> I have played my SV20H with the channels jumped from Low Sensitivity High Treble to High Sensitivity Normal, and the guitar plugged into High Sensitivity High Treble. Or, no jumper at all, just plugged into Low Sensitivity High Treble. (One of those two 95%+ of the time.)
> 
> I had not tried jumping the channels any other way than I just mentioned. @Biff Maloy suggested he likes, if I read it correctly, plugging the guitar into Low Sensitivity High Treble, and then jumping channels from the High Sensitivity High Treble input over to the Normal side. That sounded interesting.
> 
> Since my reply above, earlier this evening... using two different guitars, I played the way I normally do, and then the method(s) Biff mentioned of jumping from High Sensitivity High Treble over to either, and I tried both, of the Normal Treble side inputs. Personally I didn't like it much. Though, with some turning of the two volume knobs, I think I could recreate most any tone, because you still had three of the four inputs involved, regardless off what was plugged into what, you just had to compensate the levels of signal. It was just a different starting point. At least to my ears.
> 
> But I am not being critical in any way. There are tons of amps, guitars, pickups, tubes, pedals, etc. to choose from for a reason, for each player to find the tones they like.


Ah, OK. I think it was terminology that confused me. You mentioned plugging into "Treble" and "Normal" when not jumped, so I thought you were using a "Y" cable running into both, which is what I do.



TXOldRedRocker said:


> I plug into High Treble Normal when not jumped.


----------



## marco_giampa23

Kutt said:


> View attachment 81372


that looks perfect, are gearge Ls any good, havnt used them but know a lot of people here have


----------



## Kutt

marco_giampa23 said:


> that looks perfect, are gearge Ls any good, havnt used them but know a lot of people here have



I have not used any George L cables either but I've read nothing but good things about them for many years. It's a veeerrry short run jumper. It will be fine if you go with one.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I toyed around a bit with the SV this morning, threw around a short clip of it into the Captor load, into IRs (SVT IRs for the bass, G12H30 IRs for guitars). Left rhythm guitars (all rhythm guitars are doubled) and lead part are Les Paul > Maxon OD9 > High Treble input, right side rhythm guitars are Les Paul > treble booster (modded clone of the EHX Screaming Bird) > Normal input, bas is my Jazz Bass knockoff with P Bass pickup straight into the Normal input, drums are the Drummer VI in Logic X. A bit of verb, delay and compression added at mixdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing too fancy (and I suck at bass), but gives a snippet of what I can get with the amp going for a Black Sabbath vibe in about an hour.



I wished it was longer !!
Thanks for posting it 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Biff Maloy said:


> I did fail to mention this was my preference with me using my *open back* 1x12 with a Celestion Heritage G12H*55hz*.
> 
> I just *noticed* a *tad more volume and dynamics* set like that.


Excellent combo with a JTM45  Try decoupled from the floor (w/casters), sounds punchy.


----------



## junk notes

TXOldRedRocker said:


> OK,* I didn't try that one*. Obviously, when I got my SV20H, I tried plugging into all 4 inputs and played them each for a while. I probably tried what you just mentioned at initial purchase time, but only then. I'll try it later today, but I'll just keep my finding to myself, whether I like it as an option or not.
> 
> 
> 
> My head goes to a 2x12 with two Celestion's, a Vintage 30 and a Creamback 65.


Less the volume attribute; I view the SV20H exactly as a Plexi. Decades of infos on configs 

For the new era of owners in these mini Plexi's that are tone conscious and looking for variety, I would definitely suggest picking up a Y cable, or at the least look into incorporating it on a trial run and see how that would fair with your sound.

- When I do use the Y, more often I come off the Y into a single pedal, and then jumper into the other channel. (I posted a diagram of this in another topic) The pedal would be set static, on top of the head. Tweak and mix channels and the pedal's effect to taste. 
One could just as easily place it on the floor - basically a 3-cable method; not really sneaky, just another way to look at jumper-ing. ;-)


----------



## marshallmellowed

I usually don't do much recording, but decided to do a quickie today. Didn't spend much time on this, so go easy on me dudes. I don't play the solo "exactly" like Tony, just close'ish and what feels natural. Used a backing track (everything but guitars), so guitars are SV20 only. 4x12 mic'd with an SM58, guitar straight into SV20 (top 2 inputs), no double tracking, pedals, or anything fancy, just a small amount of post reverb and delay (on the solo).


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Sounds great, fine work ! And awesome choice of song


----------



## Michael Roe

I started working on this one and went to send my brother a clip to see if he would do the bass for it. Somehow in the process lost the whole song???
It was a karaoke version so I tweaked the rest (Drums, Bass, vocals) and was adding my guitar to it.
Here is what my brother got to hear....Some SV tones captured with my Kemper


----------



## marshallmellowed

Michael Roe said:


> I started working on this one and went to send my brother a clip to see if he would do the bass for it. Somehow in the process lost the whole song???
> It was a karaoke version so I tweaked the rest (Drums, Bass, vocals) and was adding my guitar to it.
> Here is what my brother got to hear....Some SV tones captured with my Kemper



Sounds good. I had a backing track to that one also, so here's a short clip to compare to the Kemper. Not near as processed as the Kemper recording, just quick and dirty, with a tiny bit of chorus on the lead guitar. Same setup as previous clip, no pedals.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Sounds great, fine work ! And awesome choice of song



Thanks man. Yeah, great song, and so simple (fits my skill level).


----------



## krb813

Can somebody recommend the type of cable I need to go between (jump) the inputs. A link to where I could find one would be helpful. Amazon maybe?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

krb813 said:


> Can somebody recommend the type of cable I need to go between (jump) the inputs. A link to where I could find one would be helpful. Amazon maybe?


This would be just fine:
https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Waves-Classic-Patch-Cable/dp/B001PGXIUW


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Any good patch cable will do, but I bought one of these because it's cool, compact and made just for the one job.

https://reverb.com/item/15152515-george-l-s-jtm-jmp-marshall-plexi-amp-gold-plated-jumper


----------



## krb813

Wouldn't pedal patch cables work fine for jumping the inputs?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

krb813 said:


> Wouldn't pedal patch cables work fine for jumping the inputs?



Yes. Short one is all I used until I bought the cool little one I posted above.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

krb813 said:


> Wouldn't pedal patch cables work fine for jumping the inputs?


Of course yes. Though straight plugs are easier to plug everything in, but that's personal preference.


----------



## Sustainium

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Any good patch cable will do, but I bought one of these because it's cool, compact and made just for the one job.
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/15152515-george-l-s-jtm-jmp-marshall-plexi-amp-gold-plated-jumper


Ordered, thanks.


----------



## Biff Maloy

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Yes. Short one is all I used until I bought the cool little one I posted above.



Your example link looks exactly like mine i made. I have a bunch of George L connectors and cable.

I made 3 just to have some backups. Only thing about George L is they are better used in a more permanent situation like wiring a custom pedalboard. Sound great but plugging/unplugging a lot id be gentle with it.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Biff Maloy said:


> Your example link looks exactly like mine i made. I have a bunch of George L connectors and cable.
> 
> I made 3 just to have some backups. Only thing about George L is they are better used in a more permanent situation like wiring a custom pedalboard. Sound great but plugging/unplugging a lot id be gentle with it.



You could possibly be the person that informed me of these little beauties.


----------



## krb813

Any recommendations on a 2×12 cabinet to go with the SV20H? Not necessarily Marshall. I was looking at MojoTone. Also, speaker recommendations would be helpful too.


----------



## Mark Collier

I did a lot of research and ended up with the SC212 using 2 x 12 V-Type Celestions. They seem to be pretty well regarded as a current version of a greenback.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

My SV20H is connected to a 2x12 with one V30 and one Creamback 65. I think it sounds absolutely fantastic. I rolled some speakers until I found this combination. Now, I like classic rock and blues. Nothing metal, so anything with too much low end, without adding it, would be a turn off for me.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

krb813 said:


> Any recommendations on a 2×12 cabinet to go with the SV20H? Not necessarily Marshall. I was looking at MojoTone. Also, speaker recommendations would be helpful too.


EVH 5153 212.


----------



## Biff Maloy

krb813 said:


> Any recommendations on a 2×12 cabinet to go with the SV20H? Not necessarily Marshall. I was looking at MojoTone. Also, speaker recommendations would be helpful too.



I use a Marshall 2061CX 2x12 with my SV20H. 

I have the stock G12H Anniversaries in it. I've run Celestion Heritage G12H55hz and G12M20. I actually prefer that combination but i went back to the Anniversaries because i get more volume overall out of them. The G12M20 is only 96db. Sounds great but the volume cut is noticeable. 

I wish i had another G12H55hz because i have a hunch 2 of those would be a winner in that cab. I use that speaker in my open back 1x12 with the SV. But, even though the 20 gets overwhelmed by the 55hz it does fill in a spot in the mids. Makes me wonder if maybe a Heritage 75hz might be a good mix and is 100db like the 55hz.


----------



## krb813

I have a line on a Mesa rectifier horizontal 2x12 with V30's in it. Do you guys think that will work? I can get it for a real good price. I can always change the speakers out later to something else.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I think I've found my area settings on my SV20H. I'm using a stock 2061CX. 

At 20 watts with P M T all on 10. Bass around 2. High treble around 7 and high normal around 5 bridged and plugged into high treble first.

There's not a bad tone in this amp no matter where the controls are set but this got me that rude snarly bite that makes me think classic rock superlead that sits so well in a mix. It's not overly distorted but has grit and the sustain is there. Just a little back off on the guitar and it's clean. I was using my Flying V which up til now was always best with heavier distortion but it just killed with this today. I'm going with this the next jam session and maybe this was that little extra something I've been wanting. I just wasn't pushing it enough eq wise. Already been in love with it but today was an "Oh Shit!!" moment.


----------



## _Steve

Biff Maloy said:


> It's not overly distorted



Holy moly when im at 7 its screaming like crazy


----------



## Del Rei

OMG... I wish I could be a member of this thread... LOL


----------



## Biff Maloy

_Steve said:


> Holy moly when im at 7 its screaming like crazy



It was more harmonically rich than just distorted. But, my Flying V drives an amp a lot different from my Les Paul. My LP would've pushed that to even more richness. My V kinda sits between a LP and a Stratocaster.


----------



## Biff Maloy

_Steve said:


> Holy moly when im at 7 its screaming like crazy



It was more harmonically rich than just distorted. But, my Flying V drives an amp a lot different from my Les Paul. My LP would've pushed that to even more richness. My V kinda sits between a LP and a Stratocaster.


----------



## ledvedder

Is there a master volume mod available for this amp yet?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

ledvedder said:


> Is there a master volume mod available for this amp yet?








Actually, I think there is one. Maybe in this thread, waaaay back.


----------



## _Steve

ledvedder said:


> Is there a master volume mod available for this amp yet?



Yes the Trainwreck Type 3 mod works on this amp. It's simple and doesn't require lifting the PCB out. The only issue is finding somewhere to put the volume knob.


----------



## mad5066

Any mods from and original plexi could be applied here as well minus the fx loop for obvious reasons. You would just need to locate the areas of interest to solder to since it uses a pcb vice being hand wired, so it would be a little more difficult but doable.


----------



## robaxeman

Hey guys. Just got my SV20H, having previously had a JCM900 combo, then a DSL20H, played through a 1922 can (pair of G12T 75s). I play mainly a 2008 LP standard. As has been discussed at length in this thread, the SV20H is incredibly loud, so I play it through a THD Hotplate to calm it down. Do I lose tone.....of course. But it's not so bad,band still sounds better than the DSL20H with it's master volume (to my ears of course). The tonal possibilities of the SV are just amazing, but what really stands out to me is how clean the sound is. Maybe that's the wrong word.... articulate, perhaps? Sorry for not having the vocab to explain what I mean!
Anyhow, to my queries towards the assembled experts....
1. I can't get a really overdriven sound, even with the loudness knobs at 10. Sure, it's really breaking up, but I was expecting more saturation at full volume. Am I expecting too much, or am I missing something?

2. The volume I get from the high treble channel is way more than from the normal channel. Again is this to be expected or is maybe the amp faulty in some way? ( I purchased it from eBay... it's about 12 months old)

Sorry for the long rambling post, but I'd appreciate any observations/guidance on this.
Cheers.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

It's not that the Normal channel is not as loud, it's mostly that the High Treble one is much brighter and present, which makes it feel louder.
And if you want more saturation and compression, there's a simple fix for this: do as countless players have done with Plexis over the years, and use some kind of boost. Want something more 70s ? Use a treble booster or some variation around the EP preamp. Want more 80s rock ? Tubescreamer or OD-1 (or SD-1)or any variation of those. More modern ? OCD or mild distortion. Or possibly some kind of clean boost.
Lots of options, and pretty much all pedals sound great through the SV.


----------



## robaxeman

Hi WellBurnTheSky.... Many thanks for the reply, and yes I was quite surprised at just how bleeding-ear-inducing the high treble channel is! Kind of can't believe how much louder it is than the normal channel, hence my question. As for pedals I've been playing around with a Tubescreamer and an old Korg Toneworks AX1000, separately, and for sure I can get some great feeling tones, but I guess I was hoping for a 'just the amp' setup. As I understood it ( read on internet), Eric Clapton used the plexi pretty much without pedals (maybe occasionally a fuzz box or way) so I was hoping for his kind of sound.

Again, many thanks for the response.


----------



## G the wildman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> For guitar, same for me. High Treble is where it's at, especially for those classic rock tones. Though I can see hitting the Normal channel with a treble booster working pretty well.
> For bass, plugging into the Normal channel sounds pretty cool, it has a Geezer Butler/Lemmy vibe that works great for some stuff. Very fat and gnarly.


I have been in the normal channel jumped since I got it. But just gone into high treble jumped. Much better I think. Just needs a little edge taken off.

But it seems to be where Kossoff and ACDC live. Also seems to have a wider range of dynamism through the guitar volume. I think will be staying here.

G


----------



## scozz

robaxeman said:


> Hey guys. Just got my SV20H, having previously had a JCM900 combo, then a DSL20H, played through a 1922 can (pair of G12T 75s). I play mainly a 2008 LP standard. As has been discussed at length in this thread, the SV20H is incredibly loud, so I play it through a THD Hotplate to calm it down. Do I lose tone.....of course. But it's not so bad,band still sounds better than the DSL20H with it's master volume (to my ears of course). The tonal possibilities of the SV are just amazing, but what really stands out to me is how clean the sound is. Maybe that's the wrong word.... articulate, perhaps? Sorry for not having the vocab to explain what I mean!
> Anyhow, to my queries towards the assembled experts....
> 1. I can't get a really overdriven sound, even with the loudness knobs at 10. Sure, it's really breaking up, but I was expecting more saturation at full volume. Am I expecting too much, or am I missing something?
> 
> 2. The volume I get from the high treble channel is way more than from the normal channel. Again is this to be expected or is maybe the amp faulty in some way? ( I purchased it from eBay... it's about 12 months old)
> 
> Sorry for the long rambling post, but I'd appreciate any observations/guidance on this.
> Cheers.


Are you jumping the channels? (I didn’t see it in your post, maybe I missed it though). If not, try it I’m sure it’ll help.


----------



## robaxeman

scozz said:


> Are you jumping the channels? (I didn’t see it in your post, maybe I missed it though). If not, try it I’m sure it’ll help.


Hi Scozz. Yes I'm jumpering, and it certainly does make a difference but not as much as I had expected....the high treble channel seems to dominate. Hence my query to see if anyone else experienced (what seems to me to be) lower volume on the normal channel.
Thanks for replying.
R.


----------



## paul-e-mann

robaxeman said:


> Hi Scozz. Yes I'm jumpering, and it certainly does make a difference but not as much as I had expected....the high treble channel seems to dominate. Hence my query to see if anyone else experienced (what seems to me to be) lower volume on the normal channel.
> Thanks for replying.
> R.


I just tested mine and both channels are the same volume, something is wrong with your amp.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I'm not going to commit to saying your amp is faulty. The high treble side does dominate. Even bridged it is either very much there on 1 whereas the normal side is a lot more linear. It can be perceived as louder because it can wallop a set of ears it is so cutting.


----------



## _Steve

The Bright channel is louder at lower volumes than the normal channel because it allows high frequencies to bypass the volume knob.


----------



## marshallmellowed

robaxeman said:


> Hi Scozz. Yes I'm jumpering, and it certainly does make a difference but not as much as I had expected....the high treble channel seems to dominate. Hence my query to see if anyone else experienced (what seems to me to be) lower volume on the normal channel.
> Thanks for replying.
> R.


The 2 top inputs should be about the same volume, but treble side may "seem" louder. Same goes with the 2 lower inputs, should be about the same, but treble may "seem" louder.

Edit:
Sounds like we're all saying basically the same thing.


----------



## robaxeman

Guys I really appreciate your responses. Now an admission of stupidity ￼ I always thought that the two inputs on each channel were just for jumpering, and therefore identical.....but now I know better, so maybe that is having an impact. I need to spend some time experimenting with those and hopefully confirm my amp is not bust (I know, shameful!).
Thanks again.


----------



## Georgiatec

robaxeman said:


> Guys I really appreciate your responses. Now an admission of stupidity ￼ I always thought that the two inputs on each channel were just for jumpering, and therefore identical.....but now I know better, so maybe that is having an impact. I need to spend some time experimenting with those and hopefully confirm my amp is not bust (I know, shameful!).
> Thanks again.


The most popular is guitar into top left then jumper from bottom left to top right. In pre loop days we would also use the jumper for pedals.....i.e. bottom left to pedals then pedals to top right.


----------



## G the wildman

robaxeman said:


> Hi Scozz. Yes I'm jumpering, and it certainly does make a difference but not as much as I had expected....the high treble channel seems to dominate. Hence my query to see if anyone else experienced (what seems to me to be) lower volume on the normal channel.
> Thanks for replying.
> R.


Yes I have lower volume on the normal channel but not detrimental.

G


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, I have just made the serendipitous find. That my Boss EQ pedal works in the SV fx loop without a power adapter. Why?

Will this do harm?

Is this the case with all amps and all pedals?

G


----------



## G the wildman

There is a battery in it. Lol


----------



## Biff Maloy

Damn!! I'd edited that post as quick as possible. Kudos to you for sticking with it.


----------



## Georgiatec

G the wildman said:


> There is a battery in it. Lol


----------



## G the wildman

Biff Maloy said:


> Damn!! I'd edited that post as quick as possible. Kudos to you for sticking with it.


I don't take myself that serious. But you gave me a real good laugh. Still chuckling.


----------



## Sustainium

Yeah, that was a good one but i’m sure we have all been there.


----------



## G the wildman

To be honest guys, the pedal was new. I had no idea they would supply it with a battery.

I thought it was some super new technology. Silly me!

Hey ho.


----------



## Georgiatec

G the wildman said:


> To be honest guys, the pedal was new. I had no idea they would supply it with a battery.
> 
> I thought it was some super new technology. Silly me!
> 
> 
> Hey ho.


Yes all Boss pedals come with battery fitted...where applicable, of course.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Georgiatec said:


> Yes all Boss pedals come with battery fitted...where applicable, of course.


I learn something every day.
As I didn’t know that.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Fender

even the RC30 looper came with 8 AA batteries, but they were not fitted inside like in the boss compact pedals


----------



## Tiboy

Who is using an EQ pedal with the SV20? Which one? In front or in the loop? Full time tone shaping or primarily solo volume boost?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Tiboy said:


> Who is using an EQ pedal with the SV20? Which one? In front or in the loop? Full time tone shaping or primarily solo volume boost?



For tone shaping... I have tried a number of them, from 4 knob, 5 knob, up to 10 band EQ. Personally, I don't find the need to use a multi-band EQ, like my 10 band EQ, on a dirty amp. I am happy with a TC Spark Boost. I use it strictly as a clean boost, and love it. And I use it as the last pedal in the fx loop.

For solo boost, I have an Xotic Super Clean before the amp, and/or use dynamics.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Tiboy said:


> Who is using an EQ pedal with the SV20? Which one? In front or in the loop? Full time tone shaping or primarily solo volume boost?


I'm using the Source Audio Programmable EQ in the loop, as a lead boost. I've also used the Boss GE-7, sounds fine but the Source Audio is more easily tweakable.


----------



## G the wildman

I am using the boss GE7 generally in the loop to warm the tone, especially the clean tone.

But it works well after an od pedal going in the front.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Tiboy said:


> Who is using an EQ pedal with the SV20? Which one? In front or in the loop? Full time tone shaping or primarily solo volume boost?


I have a Boss GE-7 out front to boost and thicken the tone a little when I need to.


----------



## SloeGin

Didnt read the whole topic through so sorry if i missed this but has anyone tried the Friedman Be OD pedal with the sv20 h?
Thanks!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

SloeGin said:


> Didnt read the whole topic through so sorry if i missed this but has anyone tried the Friedman Be OD pedal with the sv20 h?
> Thanks!


I've built a BE-OD clone, so yeah, I tried it with the SV20H. Basically it's WAY too high gain to work as a boost, even with the internal trim pot at its lowest point. Unless you're going for extreme metal type of tones, but tbh I don't think the SV would be your first choice in that scenario...
Basically, the BE-OD is designed as a standalone distortion pedal to be used in front of a clean amp (so I guess if you used the SV at home, set clean, it would work), not as a boost in front of an already crunchy tone.
(that's the reason why I gave my BE-OD clone to a friend, as I had no real use for it...sounds good, just not my thing, and for the "pissed off Marshall" vibe into a clean pedal platform I prefer the Crunch Box and its derivatives, sounds more open to my ear)


----------



## unkhunter

SloeGin said:


> Didnt read the whole topic through so sorry if i missed this but has anyone tried the Friedman Be OD pedal with the sv20 h?
> Thanks!


Here. I have the dual be od. Uh. It works better with a really clean amp. It’s fine with my fender pro Junior. Sounds awesome. With my sv20h? Not so much.


----------



## ken361

clean boost or a solodallas pedal works good for rock crunch with extra bite


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

ken361 said:


> clean boost or a solodallas pedal works good for rock crunch with extra bite



Truth.

I have a Spark Clean Boost and a Solodallas Shaffer Replica both hooked up to my SV20H. All play well together.


----------



## FleshOnGear

SloeGin said:


> Didnt read the whole topic through so sorry if i missed this but has anyone tried the Friedman Be OD pedal with the sv20 h?
> Thanks!


I don’t own a BE OD, but I will say that you can use the SV20 as a pedal platform. The problem is that the SV20 likes to be dirty, and some distortion pedals don’t like being run into a distorting amp. If @WellBurnTheSky and @unkhunter say it doesn’t work well, there’s good reason to believe them. 

That said, I use two tricks to make my SV20 work with an amp-in-a-box type pedal. 1) Plug into the normal channel and jumper it to the LOW high treble input. 2) Use a 12AY7 in V2. The amp still runs a little dirty and adds personality to my distortion pedal. In fact, you should expect the tone of any distortion pedal to be altered, if not overridden.


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> ......Personally, I don't find the need to use a multi-band EQ, like my 10 band EQ, on a dirty amp. I am happy with a TC Spark Boost. I use it strictly as a clean boost, and love it. And I use it as the last pedal in the fx loop........


Yeah, another Spark Boost user here, although I use it with my SC20, not an SV. Great pedal imo, very transparent to my ears.

I also use it as a clean boost, but with just a bit of gain. I do use the Fat boost option with my single coil guitars.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Turned on my SV20H yesterday, and it sounded muddy. No bite, no crunch. Lately it had been a bit more squeal-y. Opened the back. No tube made an unusual noise when tapped. No tube appeared to have some smoke on the inner glass. Both of which I've seen before. I was hoping it wasn't a cap or resistor, bad solder joint, etc. I'm a tube and fuse guy. Not a board level work guy, yet. Of course, first tests were no pedals attached, loop off. Still extremely muddy.

I have a nice inventory of tubes, so I replaced them hoping that would work before it gets taken to a tech. I put in some nice matched Tesla E34L's, two matched Tung-Sol's in V1 and V2, and a JJ in the PI. Bam! My SV20H bite and crunch were back! Sounds fantastic.

I'm guilty of leaving my amps on for 6 to 10 hours a day somewhat frequently. I'm not the amp tech guy, nor the EE guy, that a lot of you are. I assume leaving them on for so long, so often, shortened their lifespan. I probably need to be better at having them on only when I am using them.

Lesson learned, lesson passed on to others.


----------



## marshallmellowed

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Turned on my SV20H yesterday, and it sounded muddy. No bite, no crunch. Lately it had been a bit more squeal-y. Opened the back. No tube made an unusual noise when tapped. No tube appeared to have some smoke on the inner glass. Both of which I've seen before. I was hoping it wasn't a cap or resistor, bad solder joint, etc. I'm a tube and fuse guy. Not a board level work guy, yet. Of course, first tests were no pedals attached, loop off. Still extremely muddy.
> 
> I have a nice inventory of tubes, so I replaced them hoping that would work before it gets taken to a tech. I put in some nice matched Tesla E34L's, two matched Tung-Sol's in V1 and V2, and a JJ in the PI. Bam! My SV20H bite and crunch were back! Sounds fantastic.
> 
> I'm guilty of leaving my amps on for 6 to 10 hours a day somewhat frequently. I'm not the amp tech guy, nor the EE guy, that a lot of you are. I assume leaving them on for so long, so often, shortened their lifespan. I probably need to be better at having them on only when I am using them.
> 
> Lesson learned, lesson passed on to others.


Being the inquisitive type, I'd have to put the original tubes back in and replace them one at a time (output tubes as a pair) to find the culprit.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Being the inquisitive type, I'd have to put the original tubes back in and replace them one at a time (output tubes as a pair) to find the culprit.



Yea, me too, in a way. But I lack much free time. Lots of cool down and heat back up. I still have the old ones and may get around it it some day. For instance, leaving the house momentarily, and probably won't be back until this evening. Gone all day tomorrow, etc.


----------



## ken361

here you go
https://reverb.com/item/37457384-ma...campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Email


----------



## Thevenin

ken361 said:


> here you go
> https://reverb.com/item/37457384-marshall-sv20h-sv212-cab-weber-mini-mass-50?utm_content=feed_listings&utm_source=braze&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Email


Hmm, Kennard, tx ...3hrs 25min
Too bad I already have that setup.


----------



## freeknout

Just got my SV20H and have to say really was surprised how good it is for a 20W amp and loud too.

I know I'm poking the bear here but I need a basic way to play with headphones while practicing and from what I have read a load box seems to be the best way. Two Notes Captor X seems to be a good option and would work for band practice or gigs going directly to the board. I have a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 that I used for recording but mic'd the cabs when I did and pretty sure I can't use the DI out of the amp to the 2i2 and then connect my headphones there cuz the head needs a cab load on it.

I'm a novice in these matters so be kind please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Congrats on the SV20H ! The Captor X is a great all-in-one solution for practice on headphones with this head, using your 2i2 (I have one too) would require a loadbox anyway, then using IRs or hardware speaker sim. That's the way I use it at home (I have the 1st generation Captor), but the new Captor definitely is a fine option in that scenario.


----------



## freeknout

Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## revrand

Just Bought the combo. Really digging it.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Nice rig!! Simple and i like it!! 

I have the head.


----------



## revrand

Biff Maloy said:


> Nice rig!! Simple and i like it!!
> 
> I have the head.


Thank you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

revrand said:


> View attachment 83085
> 
> 
> Just Bought the combo. Really digging it.


Congratulations on your new amp.
Nice looking rig that can indeed punish the ears , enjoy that baby, and put it away hot..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LÉD ZØSØ

NAD yesterday.

Ordered a *SV20H* from Sweetwater, this past Thursday night. Fedex dropped it off on my front porch Saturday afternoon. Less than 48 hours shipping time. I was truly impressed with how fast it got here.

But, to the fun part. I've owned a *Lead 100 MOSFET head *for about 25 years, a *Class 5 head* for about 10 years, and *Mesa Single Recto Series 2 head*, for about 12 or 13. The Marshalls both sound good, in their own way. The Boogie is a great sounding amp, and is usually what I plug into. But I've ALWAYS wanted a *Plexi*.

I set up on one of my Marshall 4 x 10 cabs, and let it warm up for a short while. I warned my wife, "It Might Get Loud" (movie ref). She was like Uh Oh. Jumped the 4 holer, plugged straight in (no pedals or anything) and dicked around with the volumes, at 20 watts. I rarely dime an amp, so I'm not accustomed to the cranked ear splitting loudness. But I cranked it, and blended the channels to my liking. It was loud to say the least. Window rattling loud. I flipped it down to 5 watts, and kept it cranked. Still VERY loud, but tolerable. HOLY CARP ... the tone, harmonics, saturation, etc etc yada yada ... was just blasting out of it. Everything that I hoped for from this amp was there in spades. Totally in love with this thing. Easy to dial in a great sound.

I couldn't shut up about it at supper time, I was so stoked about the sound. Wife nodded her head a lot, probably wondering when I was gonna start eating.

Today, I did a comparison between the *Class 5 head* and *SV20H*. Keep in mind, the *Class 5* is literally about $1K cheaper than the *SV20H*. So results were what you'd expect. Controls set at 5 o'clock. The *Class 5* cranked, sounded a good bit thinner on the bottom end. Kind of like just playing the bright channel on the SC20H. But it was just as loud as the *SC20H* at 5 watts. To get a tone that I liked, I adjusted the tone controls a bit. *But compared to the SC20H*, it was a bit fizzy and thin. This is in no way a knock against the *Class 5*. At it's price point, its *well* worth the money. But in a quickie basement amp shootout, the *SC20H* handily dominated.

In the near future, I'm gonna compare the *Single Rec* against the *SC20H*. I realize these are 2 different animals, and the results are probably going to be closer but different, with the *Mesa* having 2 channels, and each channel having 3 gain settings and master volume.

Anywho, since my wife has grown tired of my Marshall fanboi rambling, I thought I'd run it up the flagpole here.

Nothing beats new amp day ... except for maybe new guitar day, or birthday sexy time.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

@LÉD ZØSØ 

well, if you're a Zep fan, you've got the right amp!

to the forum...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Congrats, yeah it's an amazing amp ! Marshall definitely hit a homerun (yeah, european guy using a baseball metaphor) with the Studio line.


----------



## Sustainium

Enjoy the honeymoon phase!


----------



## krb813

Anybody have a recommendation for a boost pedal for the SV20H?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ZOSO 
Welcome to the forum 
Congratulations on your new amp!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## tce63

krb813 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a boost pedal for the SV20H?



TC-E Spark Boost, great pedal


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

krb813 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a boost pedal for the SV20H?


Lots of possible choices, depending on what you want to achieve...

Edit: to elaborate a bit, lots of pedals sound great in front of the SV, but choosing the one that woks for you depends on quite a few factors: 1) which tones are you going for, 2) how much added saturation and compression are you after, 3) what is the rest of your gear (guitar, cab/speakers), and probably a few more...
Which is why I'm not a fan of blanket recommandations/statements. I have a drawer with 20+ boost/drive/distortion/EQ pedals (a majority of which I built myself), and I could find a use case for pretty much each and every one of those, depending on what I want to achieve, which is the whole point of having them in the first place.
So yeah, try a few, think about what you're after, it'll all help in steering you in the right direction.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

krb813 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a boost pedal for the SV20H?


TCE Spark is good. I use a SoloDallas Storm, which boosts and gives a touch of sizzle and compression. Another fantastic clean boost is the Electro-Harmonix LBP-1.


----------



## Sacalait

krb813 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a boost pedal for the SV20H?


I've owned my SV20 since May of 2019. I've tried a bunch of combinations of pedals including Suhr Riot, Fulltone OCD, Tumnus Deluxe, RAT, Ibanez Tube Screamer, EP Boost, EH Glove. They've come and gone off of my pedalboard but the one that's stayed most is the Tumnus Deluxe. It's been one of the others, off and on, either in front or in back of the Tumnus. Of course it's a taste thing. I'm pretty much old-school and don't want to change the tone of the SV20 much.


----------



## Biff Maloy

krb813 said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a boost pedal for the SV20H?


WellBurnTheSky is right. Have an idea of what you're going for. It's easy to get caught up in so many boost pedals out there. What i do to just keep things simple is go for the pedals a player would've used back when you only had a few to chose from boosting a 1959. My SV20H, I've settled on 3 ways in how i use it. The normal channel sometimes for better volume control and if i want some grit i like my Whirlwind Gold Box which is a vintage spec MXR Distortion +. To me it acts a lot like the treble channel just in a pedal. Brings the bite back and i can adjust this all the way down to very comfortable volumes. If i want what i think sounds like a boosted Plexi i get back way more into the treble channel, amp is up more and hit that with my SD-1W. Has an 80s vibe to me. Amp cranked where i like it, i dont use a boost pedal. 

Also, a Treble Booster sounds great into the normal channel but the amp will have to be cranked.


----------



## krb813

Should I even bother with a boost when I use the SV20H at home part time with my RockCrusher attenuator?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Depends. What tones are you after ? Angus ? Al DiMeola ? Hendrix ? Malmsteen ? Badlands-era Jake E Lee ? BFA-era Lynch ? EVH ? All "Plexi" rock tones, and all markedly different, and calling for different boosts (or no boost at all).


----------



## krb813

Looking at Angus Young, maybe early Alex Lifeson.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well then I'm with @Kim Lucky Day try the SoloDallas, or maybe some kind of EP Pre, should do the trick.


----------



## krb813

Any thoughts on the Xotic Super Sweet Boost Mini?


----------



## ken361

I have the schaffer replica which is good, TC spark good and the Soul Fool good also. On all the time is the Chase Tone EP3 preamp its more of a shaper that adds dynamics, mids and a fuller 3D tone bigger sounding amp. When you click it off the amp sounds smaller and boxy in a way.


----------



## revrand

The Chase tone secret preamp is def a tone shaper more so than a boost. It will give you a much richer fuller 3 dimensional sound 
its very high fidelity. It does boost your signal in a good way its very rich sounding. I use a lovepedal Gold Tchula to add dynamics and as a boost.


----------



## Del Rei

@LÉD ZØSØ 
Congrats, man!!


----------



## revrand

Ok quick update on my Marshall studio Vintage combo. Yesterday I put the combo in the closet and covered it with pillows and cranked it.
everything at 10 except the treble and presence. I did the recommended advise from the Celestion website and beat the crap out of that speaker
for 1 hour straight I mean pounded it like a heavy bag with hard hitting percussive fast rhythm playing and power chords. Just beat the crap out of my strat.
I wanted to break in the speaker it just sounded a bit bright to my liking. I heard it's a cross between a V30 and a greenback. I can't stand the V30.
I never liked it but do like the greenback. I been doing a bunch of research and can honestly say Marshall knew what they was doing going with this
particular speaker it sounds huge and nothing like a 10 inch speaker. Another thing I did was change out those pre amp tubes I put a tung-sol 12ax7
in V1 and V2 and a Tube doctor 12ax7 in the PI position. It really warmed the amp up and now the amp sounds fat and still has that crispy top end.
Nothing harsh at all just the way I want it to sound. I may even change out the power tubes to some tung-sols or maybe someone else has a better recommendation.
Anyway I was on the fence about the head or the combo and I am glad I got the combo. Before I would leave a cab at the church I would be playing at and now with covid
that has all changed. We are not even back in church yet. It sucks it's been over a year now. But it is what it is... Happy New year everybody


----------



## paul-e-mann

krb813 said:


> Should I even bother with a boost when I use the SV20H at home part time with my RockCrusher attenuator?


Probably don't need it unless trying to acquire 2 different tones on the fly.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I finally got to play a SV20H through one of my cabs , at a bit volume 5 on both channels jumped, with an SD1, rusty playing but it sure was fun ..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Awesome Mitch! You'll be giving up your Origin in no time. Ha ha ha



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I finally got to play a SV20H through one of my cabs , at a bit volume 5 on both channels jumped, with an SD1, rusty playing but it sure was fun ..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I finally got to play a SV20H through one of my cabs , at a bit volume 5 on both channels jumped, with an SD1, rusty playing but it sure was fun ..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Great Sound and playing 

What did you think of the SV20H?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Great Sound and playing
> 
> What did you think of the SV20H?


I thought it packed the punch of its big brother quiet nicely, and it will make you a better player, because you can’t hide your rust , or slop.
Loved it..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Awesome Mitch! You'll be giving up your Origin in no time. Ha ha ha


Thanks buddy, but I am not going to be ditching my Origins any time soon.
I had to give the amp back to my buddy John who brought them over for me to test drive ..
Cheers


----------



## ken361

You must try the 800 studio also!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> You must try the 800 studio also!


I did Ken , and in the correct threads I posted a clip both boosted and in the straight in thread..
Cheers


----------



## Tiboy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I thought it packed the punch of its big brother quiet nicely, and it will make you a better player, because you can’t hide your rust , or slop.
> Loved it..
> Cheers



Nice job Mitch. The invented pedals for people like me who play a SV20 but need something to hide behind. I wish it was just rust with me. It’s an innate lack of talent.


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I thought it packed the punch of its big brother quiet nicely, and it will make you a better player, because you can’t hide your rust , or slop.
> Loved it..
> Cheers



Yes, No slop with this amp.

This amplifier forgives no mistakes, half a ton of and you will notice, love it !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Yes, No slop with this amp.
> 
> This amplifier forgives no mistakes, half a ton of and you will notice, love it !


So did I for the brief amount of time I had with it !!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tiboy said:


> Nice job Mitch. The invented pedals for people like me who play a SV20 but need something to hide behind. I wish it was just rust with me. It’s an innate lack of talent.


I have that same problem, but it hasn’t stopped me yet!!
Cheers


----------



## ken361

Deluxe reverb less gainy amp you can hear all mistakes


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Deluxe reverb less gainy amp you can hear all mistakes


Thanks Ken I have to stick to my Marshals for now, I don’t need any further help on hearing my shortcomings, lol


----------



## ken361

w


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks Ken I have to stick to my Marshals for now, I don’t need any further help on hearing my shortcomings, lol


what was the volume on the SC at?


----------



## K2JLX

Awesome little video @Mitchell Pearrow


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> w
> 
> what was the volume on the SC at?


I had volume on 5 preamp / gain maxed at 10


----------



## purpleplexi

Yeah plexi circuits remind me of my wife. Beautiful but you don't get away with much.


----------



## krb813

Any opinions on using the Boss Waza Blues Driver pedal with the SV20H?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

krb813 said:


> Any opinions on using the Boss Waza Blues Driver pedal with the SV20H?


I can’t imagine that sounding anything but fantastic


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

krb813 said:


> Any opinions on using the Boss Waza Blues Driver pedal with the SV20H?



I have a Waza Blues Driver, two J Rocket Archer's and a Morning Glory. I also have an SV20H, a 2 channel Blackstar head, and a Fender Princeton Reverb. (3 pedalboards) I've tried all the combinations. My personal opinion, and I could be in the minority, is that the Morning Glory sounds better with the SV20H. That's what in front of my SV20H, the Waza Blues Driver is stacked with an Archer in front of the clean amp, and the other Archer is in front of the Fender amp. My .


----------



## FleshOnGear

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I have a Waza Blues Driver, two J Rocket Archer's and a Morning Glory. I also have an SV20H, a 2 channel Blackstar head, and a Fender Princeton Reverb. (3 pedalboards) I've tried all the combinations. My personal opinion, and I could be in the minority, is that the Morning Glory sounds better with the SV20H. That's what in front of my SV20H, the Waza Blues Driver is stacked with an Archer in front of the clean amp, and the other Archer is in front of the Fender amp. My .


What’s a Morning Glory?


----------



## Georgiatec

FleshOnGear said:


> What’s a Morning Glory?


For me....a distant memory.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

FleshOnGear said:


> What’s a Morning Glory?



JHS Pedals #1 all time seller, by far.
https://www.jhspedals.info/morning-glory-v4


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I finally got to play a SV20H through one of my cabs , at a bit volume 5 on both channels jumped, with an SD1, rusty playing but it sure was fun ..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



Intersting Mitch. I think your usual set up suits you better. Nice playing but you get more bite with your usual rig.

Only my inexperienced opinion.

Great to listen to you as always. Thank you!


----------



## G the wildman

krb813 said:


> Any opinions on using the Boss Waza Blues Driver pedal with the SV20H?


I use the blues waza craft. I get nice Santana sounds. Not accurate tone but nice in its own right. I also stack it with an sd1. Where you have your amp settings has a big affect. Some days I can't get it right. Currently I only own single coils.

H


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Intersting Mitch. I think your usual set up suits you better. Nice playing but you get more bite with your usual rig.
> 
> Only my inexperienced opinion.
> 
> Great to listen to you as always. Thank you!


 Thanks G I appreciate your support bro 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## 5stringsdown

Has anyone tried the SV20 with a Scumback H75?


----------



## ken361

Just ordered another greenback for my SV combo from sweetwater


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Just ordered another greenback for my SV combo from sweetwater


What speaker are you running in your SC20 Ken?


----------



## G the wildman

I just ordered a Spark Boost to Play with through my SV. It was as cheap as chips so just hit the button.

I don't need it but hey I don't need 4 amplifiers either.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> What speaker are you running in your SC20 Ken?


vtype which is fine as it is.


----------



## Tiboy

I’m currently using a Weber MiniMass attenuator with the SV through the SV212. I’m considering getting the Freyette PS2. The PS2 is considerably more expensive. I’ll spend the money if the PS2 produces considerably better results. Any opinions based on actual experience are appreciated.


----------



## G the wildman

Tiboy said:


> I’m currently using a Weber MiniMass attenuator with the SV through the SV212. I’m considering getting the Freyette PS2. The PS2 is considerably more expensive. I’ll spend the money if the PS2 produces considerably better results. Any opinions based on actual experience are appreciated.



I too am wondering about this. For example one sees so many videos where there is an ox box at work.

I am always chasing a different/better tone. So would be interested to hear more about quality attenuators.

G


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> I too am wondering about this. For example one sees so many videos where there is an ox box at work.
> 
> I am always chasing a different/better tone. So would be interested to hear more about quality attenuators.
> 
> G


You should start a thread about it G.


----------



## 5stringsdown

I just ordered an SV20H in white........
I already have a V Type (which I love) in my DSL40cr, gonna try something different for the 112 cab I am going to use with the SV..........Any input appreciated!


----------



## junk notes

awesome! Looking forward to your review.

Rock it like @Mitchell Pearrow does his white Marshall amps! (Bonus points for a white LP or V ;-)


----------



## ray101!

pedecamp said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.


Why do I have to be a mofo if I'm gigging??


----------



## copilot

Tiboy said:


> I’m currently using a Weber MiniMass attenuator with the SV through the SV212. I’m considering getting the Freyette PS2. The PS2 is considerably more expensive. I’ll spend the money if the PS2 produces considerably better
> results. Any opinions based on actual experience are appreciated.



Just got the Fryette PS2 yesterday. Most of my amps are in a small room and getting them in their operating range for best response would cause me to go deaf! 
First thing I did was test the PP2 w/ the SV20. Mind you, up till now I'd been setting the SV20 clean and using pedals, which is cool but I'm always trying to dial out the highs due to the Bright Cap in the amp. 
Anyway, it's a real pleasure to be able to get the Volume (s) up around noon to 3:00 and not get blown out of the room. It actually, IMO becomes a different amp (then the way I was previously using it) The Tone knobs are less super-sensitive, easier to blend the Channel Volumes. Also, the touch sensitivity between your fingers on the guitar and the amp response is very addictive. I was testing/ playing w/ no OD pedals, just seeing what the amp can do. It's freekin' awesome! 
Another plus is I don't have to use the SV20's Effects Loop. I can run delay/ reverb thru the PS2. 

PS, The PS2 also worked excellent w/ the SC20 and the Origin 50. All amps really shined finally being able to get their volumes up without getting my ears killed.


----------



## Tiboy

Thanks copilot.


----------



## Andy79

oasis02 said:


> I was lucky enough to get a SV20H through the GC website this weekend and it arrived yesterday.
> 
> Everything said absolutely rings true...particularly the LOUDNESS. I can play pretty loud at home, but I do need to attenuate this. I went the JHS route, and I'm actually pleased.
> 
> With a Les Paul my sound clips sound very close in gain level to most others (youtube clips) when not using an OD pedal in front of the amp. At some point, I will open-it-up and see what I'm missing.
> 
> The 1-watters are the only thing that got me close to what I have today. This is a great series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1367
> 
> 
> 
> __ oasis02
> __ May 8, 2019



Having the SC and SV stacks next to each other looks the absolute dogs bollocks! Great practice space.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thanks @copilot great post ! Tbh I'm quite tempted to get a PS2,to me the load/reamp idea is much more appealing than using an attenuator, especially for my use case.


----------



## FleshOnGear

copilot said:


> Just got the Fryette PS2 yesterday. Most of my amps are in a small room and getting them in their operating range for best response would cause me to go deaf!
> First thing I did was test the PP2 w/ the SV20. Mind you, up till now I'd been setting the SV20 clean and using pedals, which is cool but I'm always trying to dial out the highs due to the Bright Cap in the amp.
> Anyway, it's a real pleasure to be able to get the Volume (s) up around noon to 3:00 and not get blown out of the room. It actually, IMO becomes a different amp (then the way I was previously using it) The Tone knobs are less super-sensitive, easier to blend the Channel Volumes. Also, the touch sensitivity between your fingers on the guitar and the amp response is very addictive. I was testing/ playing w/ no OD pedals, just seeing what the amp can do. It's freekin' awesome!
> Another plus is I don't have to use the SV20's Effects Loop. I can run delay/ reverb thru the PS2.
> 
> PS, The PS2 also worked excellent w/ the SC20 and the Origin 50. All amps really shined finally being able to get their volumes up without getting my ears killed.


Glad the PS2 is working out for you! Do us a favor, will you? Please start a thread about the Sound City in Other Amps. I’d love to hear all about that one.


----------



## Biff Maloy

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Thanks @copilot great post ! Tbh I'm quite tempted to get a PS2,to me the load/reamp idea is much more appealing than using an attenuator, especially for my use case.



I'm with you on that. I have a Bad Cat Unleash, has an on/off switch that is not dependable i need to fix, but i like having that extra asset to go much bigger than the SV20H can put out if needed. Plus, time based effects post amp really sounds great in that spot in the signal. It's sorta like having a wet/dry without the additional amp needed. The effects seem seperate from the amp tone. I used it in the past with my 50th Anniversary Marshalls.


----------



## Biff Maloy

5stringsdown said:


> I just ordered an SV20H in white........
> I already have a V Type (which I love) in my DSL40cr, gonna try something different for the 112 cab I am going to use with the SV..........Any input appreciated!



Those white ones look great. 

I like my Heritage G12H55hz in a single with my SV20H. I don't have this one yet but i have a good feeling about a Ruby Alnico for a permanent place in that open back 1x12. 

Also, for 5 watt use, i use my Heritage G12M20. 96db speaker which sounds very good and also cuts a little volume off.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

@copilot I'm not as fancy as you, but I get it. I have a simple attenuator (Weber) on my SV20H. Only way to fly!


----------



## paul-e-mann

ray101! said:


> Why do I have to be a mofo if I'm gigging??


Thats you man! I bought one and ended up loving it and keeping it!


----------



## 5stringsdown

Biff Maloy said:


> Those white ones look great.
> 
> I like my Heritage G12H55hz in a single with my SV20H. I don't have this one yet but i have a good feeling about a Ruby Alnico for a permanent place in that open back 1x12.
> 
> Also, for 5 watt use, i use my Heritage G12M20. 96db speaker which sounds very good and also cuts a little volume off.


Thanks Bill!


----------



## mojodelic

I've come full circle- last week I got an SC20C- I _really_ wanted to make the mini JCM800 work. It didn't (too much gain) so I got an ORI20C- nice amp but just not "it". Today I finally got what I've wanted all along, an SV20C. 

Not my first rodeo, two Blackstars, a tweed Bjr & a homemade 5F1 that I built during the covid shutdown last year. I've also owned a '65 BFDR (the real thing, not a reissue) a Twin and a Super Six from the 70's. 

This is by far the best amp I've ever owned! The Origin & Studio Classic are great amps; I just seem to bond with this one. Next will be a vol pot in the loop & of course the obligatory jump cable. I already have an SD1. One surprising revelation- my Helix LT sounds amazing with this amp (I know it's not supposed to), whatever.

Thanks for all the previous posts, I've learned a lot from all of you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mojodelic said:


> I've come full circle- last week I got an SC20C- I _really_ wanted to make the mini JCM800 work. It didn't (too much gain) so I got an ORI20C- nice amp but just not "it". Today I finally got what I've wanted all along, an SV20C.
> 
> Not my first rodeo, two Blackstars, a tweed Bjr & a homemade 5F1 that I built during the covid shutdown last year. I've also owned a '65 BFDR (the real thing, not a reissue) a Twin and a Super Six from the 70's.
> 
> This is by far the best amp I've ever owned! The Origin & Studio Classic are great amps; I just seem to bond with this one. Next will be a vol pot in the loop & of course the obligatory jump cable. I already have an SD1. One surprising revelation- my Helix LT sounds amazing with this amp (I know it's not supposed to), whatever.
> 
> Thanks for all the previous posts, I've learned a lot from all of you.


Welcome to the forum 
HNAD glad you got your tone sorted.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## G the wildman

G the wildman said:


> I just ordered a Spark Boost to Play with through my SV. It was as cheap as chips so just hit the button.
> 
> I don't need it but hey I don't need 4 amplifiers either.



My Spark Boost arrived today. It is currently back in its box as I don't need it in my music room. But what a great clean boost with a few subtle extras if needed. It will defo be coming to music group with me post Covid. Perfect for a lead boost that does not change one's tone as so many Overdrive pedals do.

Verdict: a very good purchase.


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> My Spark Boost arrived today. It is currently back in its box as I don't need it in my music room. But what a great clean boost with a few subtle extras if needed. It will defo be coming to music group with me post Covid. Perfect for a lead boost that does not change one's tone as so many Overdrive pedals do.
> 
> Verdict: a very good purchase.



I have 2 of them as you may know, the only pedals I need and a HOF


----------



## G the wildman

Do you stack them in some way or have one for tone and the other fir boost.


----------



## FleshOnGear

mojodelic said:


> I've come full circle- last week I got an SC20C- I _really_ wanted to make the mini JCM800 work. It didn't (too much gain) so I got an ORI20C- nice amp but just not "it". Today I finally got what I've wanted all along, an SV20C.
> 
> Not my first rodeo, two Blackstars, a tweed Bjr & a homemade 5F1 that I built during the covid shutdown last year. I've also owned a '65 BFDR (the real thing, not a reissue) a Twin and a Super Six from the 70's.
> 
> This is by far the best amp I've ever owned! The Origin & Studio Classic are great amps; I just seem to bond with this one. Next will be a vol pot in the loop & of course the obligatory jump cable. I already have an SD1. One surprising revelation- my Helix LT sounds amazing with this amp (I know it's not supposed to), whatever.
> 
> Thanks for all the previous posts, I've learned a lot from all of you.


Glad you love it! I’ve been getting the best tones I’ve ever had out of mine!


----------



## tce63

G the wildman said:


> Do you stack them in some way or have one for tone and the other fir boost.



One as fat boost and one as clean boost


----------



## krb813

Looking at an Avatar Cab to go with my SV20H. 2x12 config. What speakers do you guys recommend.


----------



## ken361

Creambacks,Greenbacks or V30's or Vype


----------



## tce63

krb813 said:


> Looking at an Avatar Cab to go with my SV20H. 2x12 config. What speakers do you guys recommend.



What @ken361 said


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I like the G12H30 Anniversary. Depends on the tone you're after, really. And even then, at the end of the day, you need to try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## ken361

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I like the G12H30 Anniversary. Depends on the tone you're after, really. And even then, at the end of the day, you need to try it and see if it works for you.


There are many I probably I forgot lol


----------



## junk notes

krb813 said:


> Looking at an Avatar Cab to go with my SV20H. 2x12 config. What speakers do you guys recommend.





ken361 said:


> Creambacks,Greenbacks or V30's or Vype





tce63 said:


> What @ken361 said


For new, Celestion and Scumback cannot go wrong there!  Few others sound really good along those lines, like Eminence and Tone Tubby.


----------



## Yam the Bomb

Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it. 
My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same. 
Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it. 
Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there. 
So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?


Welcome to the forum 
I have no idea how this happening, I had the privilege of playing my buddy’s amp and did the jumping of the channels with an SD1 in front of the amp, my clip is on here, but there was no howling, have you double checked the cables ??
Mitch


----------



## Yam the Bomb

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> I have no idea how this happening, I had the privilege of playing my buddy’s amp and did the jumping of the channels with an SD1 in front of the amp, my clip is on here, but there was no howling, have you double checked the cables ??
> Mitch



I’ve tried various cables. Several guitars. Everything I know. It’s really weird because it sounds so good. But that shrieking noise is uncontrollable.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Wow! Put a set of Fralin Pure PAF's into a Les Paul. First Fralin's I've had. Running it through my pedalboard into my SV20H and 2x12. Sounds fantastic. My pedalboard has a stomp that bypasses the pedalboard and goes straight to the amp. Stomp that, and bam! Les Paul, with Fralin Pure PAF's, 50's wiring with independent volume in the middle selector position, makes for a hell of a fun time. I spent lots of time just finding tones and running with them. I'll be doing that for hours and hours. I highly recommend the Fralin Pure PAF pickups hooked straight into a SV20H.

https://www.fralinpickups.com/product/pure-paf/


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?


I have had my SV20H for about two years now and I can tell you that what you describe doesn’t sound right for this amp. Start looking into sending it back for an exchange if your able to do so. It’s one of the best amps I’ve ever owned.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?


First off, congrats on the amp !

I have the SV20H, and previously used DSL100s on stage (I barely if ever plug in at home), and my experience is that, YES, the SV is a bit more prone to uncontrolled feedback than the DSL. Which I'd say is a function of the different voicing and filtering. I definitely have to ride the volume knob a bit more than I needed to with the DSL. Note that I was using a TS9 into the DSL for my high gain tones, and mostly use OCDs with the SV.
With that said, it's very dependent on both volume and proximity to the amp (as should be expected). And should be expected from that kind of setup, all major players that use Plexis tend to ride the volume knob quite a bit, much more than people using more modern, more filtered, kinds of amps.

Sooo...yeah, kinda. I'd definitely wouldn't say that you can't use pedals with that amp (quite the contrary actually, I haven't used an amp that takes them better), but yeah, boosting the SV into high gain territories does require you to ride the controls more than you might be used to. I for one definitely had to adjust (but the effort was WELL worth the rewards).


----------



## Neville

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?



If you haven't already try to run the boost without a power plug. Just use a battery.


----------



## G the wildman

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?




Quite simply, I have no such problems. I have a board of 6 or 7 or 8 pedals going in. 4 of which are drives or boosts.

G


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?


Mine was starting to get a little noisy, I went through my entire signal chain and cleaned all of the inputs with deoxit and the issue mostly went away. Proximity to the amp will create more noise but that's about it. Are you running in 5W or 20W mode? 5W mode might contribute to this, as you wouldn't have as much headroom and it would overdrive that much easier. I only run mine in 20W mode with a Weber Mini Mass. I run all of my pedals straight in and use a boost pedal in the loop for a volume boost for leads.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?



I don't think anything's wrong with your amp. Back the amp's volumes back a bit if using a pedal. I usually run my high treble around half way at the most and if jumped normal somewhere around there.

Remember, the amp jumps to volume pretty quickly so there's a point where your not gaining volume your just adding tube compression. Balance this with your pedal. From what you described your doing I'd expect mine to feedback like that.


----------



## Yam the Bomb

Thanks for the suggestions guys. It might just be normal for the amp. But it’s not feedback in any way that I’ve ever gotten feedback. It’s just a shrill ear piercing sound. But I can control it by backing off the guitar volume some and still have enough there that it sounds really good. 
Also I need to see what it does when I step further away from the amp. I have been very close to it the whole time I’ve had it.


----------



## G the wildman

Yam

How close r you?

Can you record and upload the sound for our brighter guys to try to diagnose.

G


----------



## Steph#67

Hello everyone,

Writing from France.
Back to guitar after a 25 years break ... with a Gibson LP Classic 2019 and my teens dream, a Marshall plexi ... SV20C.
I have a hard time with my amp settings to get a nice crunch at low volume ...
This might seem a silly question but anyone here runs the same guitar/amp combo and could help me out?
I tried quiet every combinations with normal/high treeble jumpers ... :/

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tiboy

Yam, I have a similar experience. Treble at 4 Normal at 2 when jumping. Riding the volume and tone controls alleviates the problem for me. Lowering the volume on the pedals helps a lot. Interestingly my Clapton Strat with Noiseless pick ups is fine even with the volume knob at 10.


----------



## tce63

Steph#67 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Writing from France.
> Back to guitar after a 25 years break ... with a Gibson LP Classic 2019 and my teens dream, a Marshall plexi ... SV20C.
> I have a hard time with my amp settings to get a nice crunch at low volume ...
> This might seem a silly question but anyone here runs the same guitar/amp combo and could help me out?
> I tried quiet every combinations with normal/high treeble jumpers ... :/
> 
> Thanks for your help!



To get the great Plexi Chrunch at home you will need a attuenator with the SV20 series, I have a Weber Mini Mass 50 and it works great.

And  to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Steph#67

tce63 said:


> To get the great Plexi Chrunch at home you will need a attuenator with the SV20 series, I have a Weber Mini Mass 50 and it works great.
> 
> And  to the forum.
> 
> Cheers



Thank you very much !!!!!


----------



## Yam the Bomb

G the wildman said:


> Yam
> 
> How close r you?
> 
> Can you record and upload the sound for our brighter guys to try to diagnose.
> 
> G


I will make a video today to show what I mean. I did try getting further away from the amp to see if that lessened it. It did not. Even across the room it didn't stop it one bit.


----------



## Steph#67

tce63 said:


> To get the great Plexi Chrunch at home you will need a attuenator with the SV20 series, I have a Weber Mini Mass 50 and it works great.
> 
> And  to the forum.
> 
> Cheers



That means being able to use my amp 20W, with volumes set at 4 ???? 
Never experienced attenuators ...


----------



## tce63

Steph#67 said:


> That means being able to use my amp 20W, with volumes set at 4 ????
> Never experienced attenuators ...



Yes, you can put everything at 10 and still dial in low volume.

I have 2 Weber Mini Mass 50, one for my SC20H and one for my SV20H.

But you NEED to use Speaker Cables between the amp, attuneator and CAB, NOT guitar cables


----------



## Steph#67

Steph#67 said:


> Thank you very much !!!!!



Just another silly question ... sweet spot is around 4 or 5 on this amp right? Even in 5 watts mode?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Steph#67 said:


> That means being able to use my amp 20W, with volumes set at 4 ????
> Never experienced attenuators ...



Crunch at low volumes just as @tce63 indicated above.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Steph#67 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Writing from France.
> Back to guitar after a 25 years break ... with a Gibson LP Classic 2019 and my teens dream, a Marshall plexi ... SV20C.
> I have a hard time with my amp settings to get a nice crunch at low volume ...
> This might seem a silly question but anyone here runs the same guitar/amp combo and could help me out?
> I tried quiet every combinations with normal/high treeble jumpers ... :/
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Bienvenue et félicitations, super ampli ! (pardon my french...*ahem*)
The nature of the beast is, as a NMV amp, it requires some volume to get some crunch/breakup. Even with a LP (one of my 2 main guitars is a '13 Les Paul Traditional), it takes bringing up the High Treble volume a bit. Even the 5W mode gets loud pretty fast. Monster amp, but it is by essence a live/studio amp.
So yeah, either get an attenuator, or dial in a good clean-ish tone and push it with a pedal (pretty much any overdrive pedal will get you there).
The Weber can be purchased from a couple of retailers in the EU.
Also, to me the sweet spot is with both volumes at 7-ish (which is AC/DC-ish amounts of saturation), depends on what kind of tone you're shooting for though.


----------



## Edgar Frog

Sorry didn't read all posts before posting. Deleted.


----------



## tce63

Steph#67 said:


> Just another silly question ... sweet spot is around 4 or 5 on this amp right? Even in 5 watts mode?



Yes some where between 3-6 

I run my amp jumped around 6-7 at both volumes


----------



## Steph#67

tce63 said:


> Yes, you can put everything at 10 and still dial in low volume.
> 
> I have 2 Weber Mini Mass 50, one for my SC20H and one for my SV20H.
> 
> But you NEED to use Speaker Cables between the amp, attuneator and CAB, NOT guitar cables
> 
> 
> View attachment 84159



Understood!
Many thanks for your feedback!
Today I play the amp on 20W mode.
Guitar plug on high normal channel
Bridge between low hih and low normal
Normal volume around 9 o'clock
high volume around 8 o'clock
I cut the treeble at 3 or 4
Middle on 7
Bass on 9
Presence 7

Playing with the guitar volume I can reach nice tones at reasonable volume but it still misses "something" 
Anything I could do better?
I prefer this way than cutting the amp in 5W mode and incresing high and normal volume ...


----------



## mirrorman

Sounds like you are using the combo. Do you have a 2x12 or 4x12 you can plug into?
That will make a world of difference.


----------



## Steph#67

tce63 said:


> Yes some where between 3-6
> 
> I run my amp jumped around 6-7 at both volumes


Looks like it's difficult to find this attenuator in France ... :/
Any other one you could advise?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Steph#67

mirrorman said:


> Sounds like you are using the combo. Do you have a 2x12 or 4x12 you can plug into?
> That will make a world of difference.



Yes it's the combo ...
What is a 2/4 x 12 ... Sorry for asking but I've deconnected from music gear for quiet a while :/


----------



## tce63

Steph#67 said:


> Looks like it's difficult to find this attenuator in France ... :/
> Any other one you could advise?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



I can´t find anyone in EU at the moment.

But you can order directly from TedWeber

https://tedweber.com/minimass/


----------



## johan.b

Steph#67 said:


> Looks like it's difficult to find this attenuator in France ... :/
> Any other one you could advise?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



One low cost solution i found that works quite well, even if not optimal, is to place a low gain, reasonably flat OD in the loop. The drive at or near zero, use volume as a master volume. 
.. I've got a 30€ harley benton ultimate drive ( ocd clone)... be careful with the gain though, its too easy seting it too high and it all turns unrealistic....
... this said i prefere an attenuator and typically use my old pb100
J


----------



## Steph#67

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Bienvenue et félicitations, super ampli ! (pardon my french...*ahem*)
> The nature of the beast is, as a NMV amp, it requires some volume to get some crunch/breakup. Even with a LP (one of my 2 main guitars is a '13 Les Paul Traditional), it takes bringing up the High Treble volume a bit. Even the 5W mode gets loud pretty fast. Monster amp, but it is by essence a live/studio amp.
> So yeah, either get an attenuator, or dial in a good clean-ish tone and push it with a pedal (pretty much any overdrive pedal will get you there).
> The Weber can be purchased from a couple of retailers in the EU.
> Also, to me the sweet spot is with both volumes at 7-ish (which is AC/DC-ish amounts of saturation), depends on what kind of tone you're shooting for though.


Your French looks good 
I forgot to mention I use an OD808 
So I do get nice cleans and though I love my pedal I fail to reach the crunch I expect from the amp .... which I knew was a beast ...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Steph#67 said:


> Looks like it's difficult to find this attenuator in France ... :/
> Any other one you could advise?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Before Covid a couple of EU retailers carried them, sadly none seem to stock them at the moment...
Also, there doesn't seem to be any comparable solutions in that price range, so your best bet might be to actually order one direct from Weber:
https://tedweber.com/minimass/



Steph#67 said:


> Your French looks good
> I forgot to mention I use an OD808
> So I do get nice cleans and though I love my pedal I fail to reach the crunch I expect from the amp .... which I knew was a beast ...


I'm french (living near Marseille), so there's that 
How do you set the OD808 ? And what tones exactly are you aiming at ? Contrary to many, I actually like the TS as a stand-alone OD, not only as a boost, so I'd advise to try turning up the gain pot on the pedal, even though many will tell you "you have to use a TS with gain at zero and level at 10".


----------



## mirrorman

Steph#67 said:


> Yes it's the combo ...
> What is a 2/4 x 12 ... Sorry for asking but I've deconnected from music gear for quiet a while :/



2x12 is a cabinet with two 12" speakers.
4x12 is a cabinet with four 12" speakers.
Usually they would be used with just a head but you can connect combos to them as well.


----------



## mojodelic

My combo gets pretty good gain tones with just a vol pedal in the loop, YMMV


----------



## Steph#67

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Before Covid a couple of EU retailers carried them, sadly none seem to stock them at the moment...
> Also, there doesn't seem to be any comparable solutions in that price range, so your best bet might be to actually order one direct from Weber:
> 
> 
> I'm french (living near Marseille), so there's that
> How do you set the OD808 ? And what tones exactly are you aiming at ? Contrary to many, I actually like the TS as a stand-alone OD, not only as a boost, so I'd advise to try turning up the gain pot on the pedal, even though many will tell you "you have to use a TS with gain at zero and level at 10".



I was born in TOulon and spent 40 years there before finding love in Grenoble 
I like slightly dirty tones such as the ones Page gets on many Led Zep songs ...
Regarding my OD pedal, I mostly play with gain and tone, boost being kept very low, almost at zero ... I just want the extra boost to get past the sweet spot ... this little dirt I love ...
Do you see what I mean?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Steph#67 said:


> I was born in TOulon and spent 40 years there before finding love in Grenoble
> I like slightly dirty tones such as the ones Page gets on many Led Zep songs ...
> Regarding my OD pedal, I mostly play with gain and tone, boost being kept very low, almost at zero ... I just want the extra boost to get past the sweet spot ... this little dirt I love ...
> Do you see what I mean?


With my former (Queen tribute) band we gigged a lot in the Toulon/Hyères area in the past three years (up to the pandemic, that is), lots of lovely places there. I'm not too crazy about the coastline itself tbh, it's been totally obliterated with buildings and concrete, which is a shame. But as soon as you move inland, it's really beautiful.
And the Grenoble area is amazing, I spent almost all my holidays in the Alps and Savoie as a kid, and loved it.

As for tones, for Page you don't need much saturation, so it should be pretty easy to get there, even dialing the amp for cleans and using a pedal for saturation. Page's tones are pretty clean by today's standards. If you need just a tad more than the OD808 offers, maybe try something like the Guvnor, or the Marvell Drive (I have a clone sitting on top of my amp next to me).
To get there with the amp by itself, sadly, there's no way around playing it loud, the SV being a NMV design. Nature of the beast...
I can't really comment on bedroom volumes, as I either use the SV at gigging volume (loud enough to compete with a drummer), or loaded down with a Two Notes Captor and going through IRs for cab sim. Which are both scenarios where the SV shines imho.


----------



## Steph#67

WellBurnTheSky said:


> With my former (Queen tribute) band we gigged a lot in the Toulon/Hyères area in the past three years (up to the pandemic, that is), lots of lovely places there. I'm not too crazy about the coastline itself tbh, it's been totally obliterated with buildings and concrete, which is a shame. But as soon as you move inland, it's really beautiful.
> And the Grenoble area is amazing, I spent almost all my holidays in the Alps and Savoie as a kid, and loved it.
> 
> As for tones, for Page you don't need much saturation, so it should be pretty easy to get there, even dialing the amp for cleans and using a pedal for saturation. Page's tones are pretty clean by today's standards. If you need just a tad more than the OD808 offers, maybe try something like the Guvnor, or the Marvell Drive (I have a clone sitting on top of my amp next to me).
> To get there with the amp by itself, sadly, there's no way around playing it loud, the SV being a NMV design. Nature of the beast...
> I can't really comment on bedroom volumes, as I either use the SV at gigging volume (loud enough to compete with a drummer), or loaded down with a Two Notes Captor and going through IRs for cab sim. Which are both scenarios where the SV shines imho.



I sometimes bunkerize the house when I'm alone and push it ...
I just love this amp!!!!


----------



## G the wildman

I am going to play through my monitors out of the DI on my SV.

To silence the SV cab I will turn the volume off via my attenuator. Basically set it to zero volume.

Will I damage anything on my amp doing this?


----------



## booh

G the wildman said:


> I am going to play through my monitors out of the DI on my SV.
> 
> To silence the SV cab I will turn the volume off via my attenuator. Basically set it to zero volume.
> 
> Will I damage anything on my amp doing this?


No, not as long as the amp sees the (approximately) matching load. Should be the case for most attenuators. If you want to be sure, you can measure it with a multimeter. 
The attenuator load resistance will have to work hard and get very warm. But mostly they are sufficiently dimensioned.


----------



## Neville

Yam the Bomb said:


> Hey guys! 1st post here. I just got a new SV20H last week. Loving it for the most part but having an issue that I wonder if it's normal for the amp. I run it pretty cranked up (usually 3/4 not fully pegged) on both volumes with a jumper on the channels. I have a Fryatte Power Station that I use with it. It sounds amazing that way. BUT if I hit it with any boost pedal at all there is a high pitched very un-musical tone that just starts piercing your ears as soon as I quit playing. And even if I back the volumes way off it still does it.
> My 1st thought was that it might be a bad pre-amp tube (even though I have no knowledge of such things) so I bought a new set (Mesa Boogie brand but same #) and tried those in it. Nope! Exactly the same.
> Next I tried plugging in without jumping the channels together. When I plug into either of the #1 inputs it howls just like when it's jumpered. But I can plug into either #2 input and it doesn't do it.
> Now keep in mind that if I click off the boost pedal it doesn't do it hardly at all. But any boost pedal (even with the pedal drive turned all the way off) it just howls uncontrolably. And I've tried several different pedals (EC boost, OCD, RYRA) All set at the minimum.
> Also if I back the volume off on the guitar a bit when it's doing it, it will stop. But even if I back the volumes on the amp pretty low it will howl if I turn on a pedal. These pedals are plugged into the front of the amp.
> And I have taken the Power station out of it and it still howls. Also I use the power Station with my Mesa Mark V 35 and crank the hell out of it with all types of pedals and no bad noises at all there.
> So...anyone else had this? Can you just not use pedals with this amp?



Another advice: try to get rid of it by using the presence knob. Depending on your pickups there should be no noise if you set it around 6 to 8.


----------



## Madfinger

Sort of wish I got the combo myself for what I do, can allways mini stack on a 1x12. Heard of a dude breaking in a new speaker. - Remove speaker from cab, wire to hi fi amp, shut in boot of car in garage, blast with doof doof music for 3 days.


----------



## purpleplexi

Madfinger said:


> Sort of wish I got the combo myself for what I do, can allways mini stack on a 1x12. Heard of a dude breaking in a new speaker. - Remove speaker from cab, wire to hi fi amp, shut in boot of car in garage, blast with doof doof music for 3 days.



I have the combo. To my ears the speaker has softened considerably in prob 20 hours of bedroom level playing. At the moment I'm in plexi heaven. I held off from buying one of these for ages because of the 10" speaker. In fact it just sounds better than I ever expected. Don't know what will happen at venue type volumes so we'll just have to see. If we ever get back to playing at venues again.


----------



## purpleplexi

Steph#67 said:


> I sometimes bunkerize the house when I'm alone and push it ...
> I just love this amp!!!!



It really is worth trying the JHS little black box in the loop. It costs almost nothing and really does work. I know it pushes the preamp at the expense of the power section which is not really how a plexi circuit ought to work but I love how it sounds. I have the treble volume flat out and the normal on about 4 and it is awesome. My wife can watch TV in the next room no problem.
I have tried 2 attenuators with this amp - a resistive (cheap) and a reactive (expensive) and they both killed all the plexi-ness out of the amp at house volumes. If you get the black box from Thomann and you don't like it you can easy send it back. But my experience says you won't....


----------



## Steph#67

purpleplexi said:


> It really is worth trying the JHS little black box in the loop. It costs almost nothing and really does work. I know it pushes the preamp at the expense of the power section which is not really how a plexi circuit ought to work but I love how it sounds. I have the treble volume flat out and the normal on about 4 and it is awesome. My wife can watch TV in the next room no problem.
> I have tried 2 attenuators with this amp - a resistive (cheap) and a reactive (expensive) and they both killed all the plexi-ness out of the amp at house volumes. If you get the black box from Thomann and you don't like it you can easy send it back. But my experience says you won't....



Thank you very much for the tip!
No risk of damaging the amp with the black box?
How goes serialization with my reverb pedal (Ocean 11 from Electro Harmonix) which already in the loop ... How should I connect the two pedals???? 

Thank you all BTW for the warm welcome on the forum !!!!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Zero risk of damaging anything. I also use it (well, I built several clones), except my settings usually are both volumes at 7-ish. Stage use mostly though, so I don't turn it down too much. And yeah, it works well unless you absolutely need the "all on 10" sound.
Best use is send->volume box->delay/verb->return, gives your reverb pedal a tad more headroom.


----------



## Steph#67

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Zero risk of damaging anything. I also use it (well, I built several clones), except my settings usually are both volumes at 7-ish. Stage use mostly though, so I don't turn it down too much. And yeah, it works well unless you absolutely need the "all on 10" sound.
> Best use is send->volume box->delay/verb->return, gives your reverb pedal a tad more headroom.



Thank you so much guies!
Ordered my Little Box yesterday actually, wright after Purpleplexi's post 
... should be there by Monday ... Can't wait to "unleash" the beast and get her little plexi crunch ...
My OD808 will do the rest for heavier tones 3


----------



## purpleplexi

Steph#67 said:


> Thank you so much guies!
> Ordered my Little Box yesterday actually, wright after Purpleplexi's post
> ... should be there by Monday ... Can't wait to "unleash" the beast and get her little plexi crunch ...
> My OD808 will do the rest for heavier tones 3



Tell us how you like it. I'm sure you will....


----------



## Steph#67

purpleplexi said:


> Tell us how you like it. I'm sure you will....



I'll tell you for sure!!!!
Thank you very much!


----------



## ken361




----------



## mojodelic

purpleplexi said:


> I have the combo. To my ears the speaker has softened considerably in prob 20 hours of bedroom level playing. At the moment I'm in plexi heaven. I held off from buying one of these for ages because of the 10" speaker. In fact it just sounds better than I ever expected. Don't know what will happen at venue type volumes so we'll just have to see. If we ever get back to playing at venues again.


Got a gig next Saturday & plan to bring the SV20C!


----------



## purpleplexi

mojodelic said:


> Got a gig next Saturday & plan to bring the SV20C!


Have you gigged it before?


----------



## Guitarbob123

Saw a couple of pages back about the Weber Minimass in the EU.

I ordered one from the website PedalsandParts. They're run in the Netherlands by a couple, the guy is also a bass luthier. Might be a bit quicker/easier than ordering from the US, mine got shipped today and I only had to wait a couple of weeks.

Will hopefully tame the beast a bit considering I'm playing in an apartment and all the rehearsal spaces got closed because of COVID!

EDIT:
This little clip was holding the speaker cable from being pulled a bit further out of the amp (obviously stops anyone pulling too hard ripping it from the speaker. 

I've got the cable out of the clip and now obviously it's quite close to the magnet of the speaker. This shouldn't cause any problems when in use, right? 
Or is there a reason for the cable being clipped that isn't just for preventing tension/pulling?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Steph#67 said:


> I'll tell you for sure!!!!
> Thank you very much!


Youre gonna like it, perfect to get home volumes at ACDC Zep crunch levels, throw a pedal out front for anything heavier!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Guitarbob123 said:


> Saw a couple of pages back about the Weber Minimass in the EU.
> 
> I ordered one from the website PedalsandParts. They're run in the Netherlands by a couple, the guy is also a bass luthier. Might be a bit quicker/easier than ordering from the US, mine got shipped today and I only had to wait a couple of weeks.
> 
> Will hopefully tame the beast a bit considering I'm playing in an apartment and all the rehearsal spaces got closed because of COVID!
> 
> EDIT:
> This little clip was holding the speaker cable from being pulled a bit further out of the amp (obviously stops anyone pulling too hard ripping it from the speaker.
> 
> I've got the cable out of the clip and now obviously it's quite close to the magnet of the speaker. This shouldn't cause any problems when in use, right?
> Or is there a reason for the cable being clipped that isn't just for preventing tension/pulling?


It's just to prevent direct tension on the speaker terminals, not an issue having it out and closer to the magnet. Just curious, why not just leave it as they had it?


----------



## Guitarbob123

marshallmellowed said:


> It's just to prevent direct tension on the speaker terminals, not an issue having it out and closer to the magnet. Just curious, why not just leave it as they had it?



That's less to worry about then.

With it clipped I had about an inch of cable to work with so the attenuator would have to be touching the amp to be plugged in but by unclipping it I now have about 3 or 4 inches to play with, which is the exact amount of leeway I'd need to have it just next to the amp.

Just realised I didn't explain the reasoning was for attenuator use when I first fired the question in!


----------



## Steph#67

purpleplexi said:


> Tell us how you like it. I'm sure you will....


Hi all!

My Little Black Box has just arrived ... Thoughts after 15 mns playing (gotta work  ):

AWESOOOOOME !!!!!
From now on I'll be able to enjoy my amp cool sound ... what a crunch, love it!!!! Seems like I'm discovering it ...

Thank you for the tip ... this little box is a must have!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Congrats, glad it works for you ! It definitely makes quite a difference in unlocking some tones that aren't really available at a controlled/lower volume.


----------



## Steph#67

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Congrats, glad it works for you ! It definitely makes quite a difference in unlocking some tones that aren't really available at a controlled/lower volume.



Definitely!
That crunch is such a blast !!!
And who said tones were altered????


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

It does take away some saturation and compression when you set it really low, which is only normal. And you can compensate for it with your settings, unless (again) you're going for the "everything on 10" sound.
Now all you have left to do is add your TubeScreamer on top of that, and you'll be going through the "shred routine" in no time


----------



## Steph#67

WellBurnTheSky said:


> It does take away some saturation and compression when you set it really low, which is only normal. And you can compensate for it with your settings, unless (again) you're going for the "everything on 10" sound.
> Now all you have left to do is add your TubeScreamer on top of that, and you'll be going through the "shred routine" in no time



I just played 15 mns but from what I saw, and at the volume level I will use it, I will hang around 4/5 on high treble and normal volume on the amp, using volume control on my guitar to reach the wright spot .... only my first feelings though  (pushed everything at 10 with low volume on the JHS, it's feroucious but indeed it's a bit muffled, and it's not the sound I'm looking for anyway).
First thing is I am plugged back on the high treble high input again (bridged with the high input of normal) ...
Now it's time to plug my OD808 and reverb, fool around and ENJOY!


----------



## johan.b

Unless you run clean or semi clean, you might not want to jump the channels... once you get volume up to~8 , you will usually need to cut bass to keep flub out... look at any high gain amp, they all cut a lot of bass early in the circuit to keep things tight. There will still be plenty of lows comming through your speakers. You rarely see any of the old legends plug into anything but bright- high only. jumping is only for YouTube hero's..
J


----------



## Steph#67

johan.b said:


> Unless you run clean or semi clean, you might not want to jump the channels... once you get volume up to~8 , you will usually need to cut bass to keep flub out... look at any high gain amp, they all cut a lot of bass early in the circuit to keep things tight. There will still be plenty of lows comming through your speakers. You rarely see any of the old legends plug into anything but bright- high only. jumping is only for YouTube hero's..
> J



Thank you for the tip!
I learn a lot round here


----------



## purpleplexi

Glad you like it. I'm just drowning in plexi loveliness with mine. I sort of can't believe that Marshall got this amp this right. Not dissing Marshall but usually when someone says they've made a dead nuts replica of something it's often close but not quite. M got this dead on. Whoever signed it off I raise my hat to you Sir.

The other thing I like is I play a bit of something from back in the day and it's 'Yes! - that's exactly the tone I've been trying to get for that'. Too easy.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I've been playing since the 80s and had several Marshalls over the years. Not one NMV in the bunch though. I always used something to push the front end on those amps. Not necessarily for more gain but to get a certain top end out of the tone. I struggled with that on every amp. Now that i have the SV20H i no longer feel the need. It has that tone i always wanted without any help. If i had known i could've said i had several NMV by now. I'm completely spoiled now.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Steph#67 said:


> Thank you for the tip!
> I learn a lot round here


Plug into bright channel top input, dime the volume, normal channel off with no jumper. Put all the knobs at 5 and adjust JHS volume to taste, thats your tone! Put your 808 out front to pump up the gain if you want more or dial your guitar volume back if you want clean. 

What cab and speakers you using? What guitar? If playing with single coils you will want to jumper the channels, put normal on 7 and bright 5-7. 

Oh yeah one last thing, get rid of the JJ tubes in the amp, took me over a year to do it and the amp sounds so much better.


----------



## 5stringsdown

pedecamp said:


> Plug into bright channel top input, dime the volume, normal channel off with no jumper. Put all the knobs at 5 and adjust JHS volume to taste, thats your tone! Put your 808 out front to pump up the gain if you want more or dial your guitar volume back if you want clean.
> 
> What cab and speakers you using? What guitar? If playing with single coils you will want to jumper the channels, put normal on 7 and bright 5-7.
> 
> Oh yeah one last thing, get rid of the JJ tubes in the amp, took me over a year to do it and the amp sounds so much better.


What did you replace them with?


----------



## paul-e-mann

5stringsdown said:


> What did you replace them with?


You can replace them with ANYTHING just as long as you get rid of those JJ's, I put Ruby EL34 and PM 12AX7 both Chinese tubes.


----------



## Steph#67

pedecamp said:


> Plug into bright channel top input, dime the volume, normal channel off with no jumper. Put all the knobs at 5 and adjust JHS volume to taste, thats your tone! Put your 808 out front to pump up the gain if you want more or dial your guitar volume back if you want clean.
> 
> What cab and speakers you using? What guitar? If playing with single coils you will want to jumper the channels, put normal on 7 and bright 5-7.
> 
> Oh yeah one last thing, get rid of the JJ tubes in the amp, took me over a year to do it and the amp sounds so much better.



I have the combo so it's 10" speaker.
I play a Gibson LP Classic 2019.
The settings you describe is haw I proceeded (but with the jumper).
I was wondering changing my amp by the time I wrote my first post here 'cause I felt it was no use struggling to find my tones at low volume anymore.
As I said, I was away from guitar and gear for so long ... when I came back in, all I wanted was a Gibby and an old school Marshall ... thought of the Origin but I found something was not authentic when I heard it ... but when I heard the SV at the shop, man ... The guy warned me though, that it was a pretty tough animal to play at bedroom volume level but I just did not listen ... 
Frankly I was a bit ashamed to ask for advise on the forum ...
But I was right.
I love my amp and will keep it my whole life. Will pass it on to my daughter who loves playing the Ukulele (she's 3) ...
Thank you again guies! Your advice was precious.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Steph#67 said:


> I have the combo so it's 10" speaker.
> I play a Gibson LP Classic 2019.
> The settings you describe is haw I proceeded (but with the jumper).
> I was wondering changing my amp by the time I wrote my first post here 'cause I felt it was no use struggling to find my tones at low volume anymore.
> As I said, I was away from guitar and gear for so long ... when I came back in, all I wanted was a Gibby and an old school Marshall ... thought of the Origin but I found something was not authentic when I heard it ... but when I heard the SV at the shop, man ... The guy warned me though, that it was a pretty tough animal to play at bedroom volume level but I just did not listen ...
> Frankly I was a bit ashamed to ask for advise on the forum ...
> But I was right.
> I love my amp and will keep it my whole life. Will pass it on to my daughter who loves playing the Ukulele (she's 3) ...
> Thank you again guies! Your advice was precious.


So all is good? Gonna keep the amp it sounds like?

One last thing, since its a new amp you gotta break in the speaker for it to sound its best, crank it up now and then and it will break in eventually. Good luck and congrats on the new amp!


----------



## Steph#67

pedecamp said:


> So all is good? Gonna keep the amp it sounds like?
> 
> One last thing, since its a new amp you gotta break in the speaker for it to sound its best, crank it up now and then and it will break in eventually. Good luck and congrats on the new amp!



Evrything is good!!!! My approximate rusty fingered Ramble On, Black Dog, Mama Kin ... sound perfect (to me)  ... 
And yes I will keep it for sure!
OK I'm gonna crank it up !!!!


----------



## purpleplexi

pedecamp said:


> You can replace them with ANYTHING just as long as you get rid of those JJ's, I put Ruby EL34 and PM 12AX7 both Chinese tubes.



Interesting. I replaced the power tubes in mine with GT mullard replicas which I've loved in every amp I've tried them in and I pretty quickly put the originals back in. The GTs sounded too smooth in this amp. Also a combo. I didn't look too close at the originals but I don't think they were JJs. If I decide to poke around in there again I'll check.


----------



## paul-e-mann

purpleplexi said:


> Interesting. I replaced the power tubes in mine with GT mullard replicas which I've loved in every amp I've tried them in and I pretty quickly put the originals back in. The GTs sounded too smooth in this amp. Also a combo. I didn't look too close at the originals but I don't think they were JJs. If I decide to poke around in there again I'll check.


Thats just me bashing JJ, I dont like them in anything except a DSL50 I once had to tame its brightness. My SV20H had JJ's.


----------



## purpleplexi

I'm not normally a JJ fan either. I'm going to check now what they are.....


----------



## Steph#67

purpleplexi said:


> I'm not normally a JJ fan either. I'm going to check now what they are.....



Now you lost me guies


----------



## ken361

I tried EH which are less bright, tungsols, im fine with the JJ power tubes want to try mullards or Rubys which I liked in the dsl very sturdy tube.


----------



## purpleplexi

ken361 said:


> I tried EH which are less bright, tungsols, im fine with the JJ power tubes want to try mullards or Rubys which I liked in the dsl very sturdy tube.


I put the GT mullard replicas - which I love in the DSL - in the SV and didn't like them. Somehow they took all the plexi-ness away.... I like them in my 50 watt plexi clone but not the SV20. Go figure.


----------



## purpleplexi

Steph#67 said:


> Now you lost me guies



Power valves. Take my advice and leave them as they are.


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, do I use a speaker cable or instrument cable from the DI out to my focusrite.

I have a load on the amp!

G


----------



## G the wildman

purpleplexi said:


> Power valves. Take my advice and leave them as they are.



I buy all my tubes from Marshall now. They designed it.


----------



## johan.b

G the wildman said:


> Guys, do I use a speaker cable or instrument cable from the DI out to my focusrite.
> 
> I have a load on the amp!
> 
> G



The di is instrument level, so guitar cable is fine. But be aware, it's compensated, so if you intend to run it through an impulse response, you might want to tap the speaker out instead..4 ohm out in 5watt mode might work into a +4dbu input...(load still needed on output)
J


----------



## marshallmellowed

I don't like JJ preamp tubes, but don't hear anything wrong with their power tubes.


----------



## scozz

Steph#67 said:


> I have the combo so it's 10" speaker.
> I play a Gibson LP Classic 2019.
> The settings you describe is haw I proceeded (but with the jumper).
> I was wondering changing my amp by the time I wrote my first post here 'cause I felt it was no use struggling to find my tones at low volume anymore.
> As I said, I was away from guitar and gear for so long ... when I came back in, all I wanted was a Gibby and an old school Marshall ... thought of the Origin but I found something was not authentic when I heard it ... but when I heard the SV at the shop, man ... The guy warned me though, that it was a pretty tough animal to play at bedroom volume level but I just did not listen ...
> Frankly I was a bit ashamed to ask for advise on the forum ...
> But I was right.
> I love my amp and will keep it my whole life. Will pass it on to my daughter who loves playing the Ukulele (she's 3) ...
> Thank you again guies! Your advice was precious.


It seems to me your question was answered a few pages back from @tce63,...get an attenuator.

Yeah the Little BB works great for what it is, and I know my buddy @pedecamp loves it and thinks it the shits. But they’re nowhere near as good as using a real attenuator.

The LBB is nothing more than a master volume in the loop, using it will not help you to drive the power tubes like an attenuator will.

As @tce63 mentioned get a Weber Minimass directly from Weber,...

https://tedweber.com/minimass/


----------



## marshallmellowed

Steph#67 said:


> Evrything is good!!!! My approximate rusty fingered Ramble On, Black Dog, Mama Kin ... sound perfect (to me)  ...
> And yes I will keep it for sure!
> OK I'm gonna crank it up !!!!


Glad to hear the little volume control is working well for you, definitely the cheaper option.


----------



## Steph#67

purpleplexi said:


> Power valves.  Take my advice and leave them as they are.



This amp definitely rocks !!!!
I don't even use my OD808 anymore! (for now I explore and discover all the tones range of my amp ... and my axe switching mics, playing with volume and tone knobs ... !!!!!)


----------



## Steph#67

marshallmellowed said:


> Glad to hear the little volume control is working well for you, definitely the cheaper option.



Cheap and efficient ... even at very low volume ....
Of course it gets even better when you can push it a little more, but it's so fun to be able to enjoy the crunch at bedroom volume just strumming stronger or pushing a knob on your guitar!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Steph#67 said:


> Cheap and efficient ... even at very low volume ....
> Of course it gets even better when you can push it a little more, but it's so fun to be able to enjoy the crunch at bedroom volume just strumming stronger or pushing a knob on your guitar!


You could also use any transparent boost pedal in the loop, using the "Level" control to reduce the overall volume, giving you the added option of using the "Drive" to add more gain. This is the method I use, if I want to reduce the volume, without an attenuator. You could take this approach a step further, and stack 2 pedals in the loop, each with their "Level" controls set for different volume levels. Use the 1st pedal to set your rhythm level, and the second for your solo level. This way, either can be bypassed by stepping on the pedal, rather than always on/always off.


----------



## mojodelic

purpleplexi said:


> Have you gigged it before?


No, Saturday was the first time. I had softened up the spkr & it sounded glorious! It also fits behind the driver's seat in my car & is loud as hell!


----------



## purpleplexi

I'm getting jones for the matching 1 x 12 cab. Don't need it but it would look awesome as a little mini stack.


----------



## purpleplexi

I bought some new cables yesterday. I always thought I was using good quality cables but now this amp sounds even better. I wasn't much for my neck pickup before - especially lower down the neck. Now it's crytal clear right down to the lowest notes and is the best part of the guitar. Just keeps getting better.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, proper cables (properly soldered, of course), make a difference. Don't spend too much on cables hough, you hit the point of diminishing returns pretty fast. Anything beyond Mogami/Sommer/Belden level of quality (with Neutrik/Switchcraft/HiCon connectors) is money wasted IMHO.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yeah, proper cables (properly soldered, of course), make a difference. Don't spend too much on cables hough, you hit the point of diminishing returns pretty fast. Anything beyond Mogami/Sommer/Belden level of quality (with Neutrik/Switchcraft/HiCon connectors) is money wasted IMHO.


Agree. I've tried most of the high dollar cables, and come to the conclusion that some are not all they claim to be. Now, I buy the cheapest cables I can find, that also retain clarity, and only of the "repairable" style (connectors can be disassembled, re-soldered...).


----------



## Madfinger

purpleplexi said:


> I'm getting jones for the matching 1 x 12 cab. Don't need it but it would look awesome as a little mini stack.


Please keep us posted if you do as I'm thinking of getting a combo, I have SV20H so will go SC20 combo. Thinking is this will be versatile with 1x12 extension cab, sound full & maybe mod a touch of delay between cabs?


----------



## purpleplexi

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yeah, proper cables (properly soldered, of course), make a difference. Don't spend too much on cables hough, you hit the point of diminishing returns pretty fast. Anything beyond Mogami/Sommer/Belden level of quality (with Neutrik/Switchcraft/HiCon connectors) is money wasted IMHO.



Sommer spirit/neutrik. Can't believe how much better these are than my old ones. Although I just figured out they're poss 12 years old. Wasn't paying attention. Didn't spend much. Place called designacable on ebay uk. Less than most proprietory branded cables.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

purpleplexi said:


> Sommer spirit/neutrik. Can't believe how much better these are than my old ones. Although I just figured out they're poss 12 years old. Wasn't paying attention. Didn't spend much. Place called designacable on ebay uk. Less than most proprietory branded cables.


Sommer Spirit is great and very reliable. I purchase mine in bulk from Thomann, along with Neutrik or HiCon plugs (I like the HiCon "pancake" angled plugs). And Sommer Tricone Mk2 when I need a smaller gauge (easier to work with on pedalboards or inside racks).
Great quality cable at a sensible price, can't go wrong with it.


----------



## G the wildman

Hi Guys,

I need some help. My previously Faultless SV20, has started crackling and popping with or without pedals, different guitars and leads. With or without attenuation.

It is Probably under guarantee, but do you know the likely problem.

G


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Chances are, the issue's with your tubes. Do you have some spare ones you can swap in ?


----------



## purpleplexi

G the wildman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help. My previously Faultless SV20, has started crackling and popping with or without pedals, different guitars and leads. With or without attenuation.
> 
> It is Probably under guarantee, but do you know the likely problem.
> 
> G



Have you tried tapping the tubes to see if the tap gets amplified?


----------



## Michael Roe

G the wildman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help. My previously Faultless SV20, has started crackling and popping with or without pedals, different guitars and leads. With or without attenuation.
> 
> It is Probably under guarantee, but do you know the likely problem.
> 
> G


JJ power tubes in it???


----------



## G the wildman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Chances are, the issue's with your tubes. Do you have some spare ones you can swap in ?



Hi WellBurn,
I will roll some tubes then, hopefully that is all it is.

Thx


purpleplexi said:


> Have you tried tapping the tubes to see if the tap gets amplified?


No. So if the tube is faulty it will make noise. Is that correct.

Will this be preamp, power or any?

G


----------



## G the wildman

Michael Roe said:


> JJ power tubes in it???


Originals


----------



## tce63




----------



## Michael Roe

G the wildman said:


> Originals


So, is that Original JJ power tubes? That is what mine came with. They only lasted in my SV20H as long as it took me to open the back and remove them. I used to like JJ power tubes but over the last few years all I find is bad ones. It seems they like to start arcing and then you hear the popping and crackling. Let go to far and it will take out other parts! had that happen to a DSL of mine. JJ power tubes=No more for me! I have been using CP Mullards more so now and have never had any problems. The JJ preamp tubes have been fine though. 
BTW, tapping on your tubes as far as I know only lets you know if you have a microphonic tube. It will ring when you tap it.


----------



## ken361

I used a couple brands of power tubes and went back to JJ for now the stock are still going strong and I play them hard had 2 chinese tubes go one in the SV the sound was fading in and out these were about 2 years old and a new Jube I had a chinese go out in 3 months. Think im going to order some Rubes HG's soon, have 2 in my SC combo.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> I used a couple brands of power tubes and went back to JJ for now the stock are still going strong and I play them hard had 2 chinese tubes go one in the SV the sound was fading in and out these were about 2 years old and a new Jube I had a chinese go out in 3 months. Think im going to order some Rubes HG's soon, have 2 in my SC combo.



I run EHX now in my SV20H, sounds great


----------



## G the wildman

Ok Guys,

Took out the finals. They were a bit crusty on the pins, gave them a poor clean with my fingers. Seem to have done the trick.

They are JJs. I was about to swap them for some EL34s I bought from Marshall - Tube Doctor's, for my JVM. But noticed they were fully pinned, and the glass tube is bigger. If the fault returns can I use them?


----------



## purpleplexi

Yeah - any el34 will fit as will lots of others. Just a case of whether you like the sound.


----------



## purpleplexi

tce63 said:


>




First 32 seconds - I'm sold. Goodjob I already have one.....


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> I run EHX now in my SV20H, sounds great


Have a set on the side


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Ok Guys,
> 
> Took out the finals. They were a bit crusty on the pins, gave them a poor clean with my fingers. Seem to have done the trick.
> 
> They are JJs. I was about to swap them for some EL34s I bought from Marshall - Tube Doctor's, for my JVM. But noticed they were fully pinned, and the glass tube is bigger. If the fault returns can I use them?


"Fully pinned", not sure what you're saying. All octal power tubes should have the same pattern.


----------



## G the wildman

marshallmellowed said:


> "Fully pinned", not sure what you're saying. All octal power tubes should have the same pattern.



Often there is space for an extra pin. These have the pin.


----------



## Del Rei

tce63 said:


> I run EHX now in my SV20H, sounds great


Interesting idea. I have some EHX here. I’ll try some changing... But I don’t have the SV (yet?), just the SC.


----------



## ken361

I found these took some top end off the jubilee for sure
https://tubedepot.com/products/elec...NiIzwPsPVuVzufySj2PomuZaOZeHBLKYaAsJVEALw_wcB


----------



## G the wildman

Ok guys, I have changed the El34 tubes. Tightened the speaker socket and changed cables. I have a 95% improvement.

But annoyingly, there is a small buzzy flabber at the end of power chords and the like. In a group setting I don't think it would notice. It may always have been there and the popping I have solved has left me listening harder.

Is it normal. SV20 head and proprietary cab. 1x12.

G


----------



## BrokenAlleys

Ghost notes.

Ive had the amp for a year or so. Finally got around buying a Rivera RockCrusher. I was in heaven for two days. Now I'm noticing subharmonic ghost notes around ten to fourteenth fret. Mostly on D-G-B. 

I'm not past noon on volumes, I attenuate -20b. 

Using the RR on my Randall amp works fine.

Before this I was using a JHS Little Black Box. I've read up on ghost notes and it seem to be something you have to live with sometimes? This though has taken all joy out of playing, just when I got to experience the SV "for real". Any suggestions? 

The unwanted notes are also enhanced through some pedals like Boss SD-1 WAZA CRAFT. If I use the 20w mode and hardly no pedal the notes are less prominent. But then it's a bit too loud for where I live.


----------



## G the wildman

Is it happening with all guitars?

I just read up on it. Also know as cone cry. Do you have a different speaker you can try that might cure it.


----------



## BrokenAlleys

All guitars. This does not occur with my other amp while using the same speakers. Has to be something with the RR, I assume, when amp is pushed these unwanted notes occur. I feel depressed about it.


----------



## Andy79

I bought the SV20H with matching SV212 cab late last year, it is fantastic!

I have over several weeks gradually read through this entire thread, so much great info on settings and experiences.

I am using it in 20w mode with a Marshall powerbrake which I’ve owned for years and used with my old JTM30 combo.

So far my favourite settings with a 1991 Les Paul Custom (‘57 classic low output pafs) is the usual channel jumping setup, I get a great vintage fat warm clean sound (edge of breakup) with both loudness on 2-3, and the treble/presence backed off a touch. It’s an amazing tone that perfects what I liked about the JTM30.

For higher gain I like the Hi-Treble at about 4-6 and the normal channel usually 1 below whatever the the Hi-Treble is at, it’s a clever arrangement when you realise you can have the bass element at lower gain, rather than lower volume, it makes the overall sound tighter and gives so many tonal possibilities.
At this setting it’s still touch sensitive and more than enough gain for rhythm playing. I don’t even need my TS808 replica for this amp, it just doesn’t need it! Not really had chance to experiment much with the higher gain settings yet.

I thought I would miss the spring reverb that I had on the JTM30 combo, but I find that the SV212 angled cab achieves the same reverb in my practice room with 10’ high ceilings.

I’ve not tried the effects loop yet, my pedals are sounding good up front.

I just can’t fault this amp, so much yet to learn about trying different inputs and settings too!














IMG_1067 1990 LPC SV20H (50 Percent)



__ Andy79
__ Feb 24, 2021


----------



## rxb

What are people liking for a distortion pedal (or otherwise) into their SV20's? I love the amp, and already have an TS808, OCD, a couple fuzzes that all sound great into the amp. I like to run the amp crunchy, looking for a pedal a bit more aggressive for certain songs. I have an EP booster as well but it adds too much bass for my liking.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

rxb said:


> What are people liking for a distortion pedal (or otherwise) into their SV20's? I love the amp, and already have an TS808, OCD, a couple fuzzes that all sound great into the amp. I like to run the amp crunchy, looking for a pedal a bit more aggressive for certain songs. I have an EP booster as well but it adds too much bass for my liking.



If I'm not going directly into the amp...
I always have a clean boost first. My favorite for an SV20H is the Morning Glory. More than any Klon style, Blues Driver style, etc. For darker, which you say you're looking to avoid, I like a Shaffer. For what you said you're looking for, I love my Friedman Buxom Boost. It's a 3 band EQ overdrive with a Boost (Gain) control and a Tight control. Friedman has a couple others too. Having that 3 band EQ built into an OD pedal really allows for dialing in a tone. (BTW, there's a switch to bypass the EQ on the pedal too.)


----------



## rxb

TXOldRedRocker said:


> If I'm not going directly into the amp...
> I always have a clean boost first. My favorite for an SV20H is the Morning Glory. More than any Klon style, Blues Driver style, etc. For darker, which you say you're looking to avoid, I like a Shaffer. For what you said you're looking for, I love my Friedman Buxom Boost. It's a 3 band EQ overdrive with a Boost (Gain) control and a Tight control. Friedman has a couple others too. Having that 3 band EQ built into an OD pedal really allows for dialing in a tone. (BTW, there's a switch to bypass the EQ on the pedal too.)



That Buxom Boost is looking like it may be just what I'm looking for after watching a few demos, thank you


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

TXOldRedRocker said:


> If I'm not going directly into the amp...
> I always have a clean boost first. My favorite for an SV20H is the Morning Glory. More than any Klon style, Blues Driver style, etc. For darker, which you say you're looking to avoid, I like a Shaffer. For what you said you're looking for, I love my Friedman Buxom Boost. It's a 3 band EQ overdrive with a Boost (Gain) control and a Tight control. Friedman has a couple others too. Having that 3 band EQ built into an OD pedal really allows for dialing in a tone. (BTW, there's a switch to bypass the EQ on the pedal too.)


Funny, yesterday I spent the day at my friend's (who's a pretty smoking player), I brought my SV20H and about 20 pedals, we played them through his two cabs (Mesa 4x12 with V30s and Divided by 13 open back 2x12 with G12H30 and V-Type), and A/Bed the SV with his /13 RSA13 and Vox AC30 (he also has a Bogner Shiva, but we didn't even plug it in), and his guitars (mainly his hardtail Custom Shop Strat and his Gibson Midtown, which is kind of a smaller-body 335, great guitar)...and amongst all the pedals we played, the Morning Glory clone I built actually was his least favorite (though he'd been curious about Bluesbreaker clones for quite a while) !

First of all, we really didn't like the V30s with the Mesa 4x12, it had this annoying high-mids thing that I hear in all V30s and that's super fatiguing. The SV sounded absolutely stellar in the /13 cab though ! Which is quite unsurprising, as I love the G12H30 in my EVH cab, and the V-Type is what's in the SV212.

Of all the pedals we tested (both with my usual settings of both volumes on 7 and with the amp set mostly clean, ie Normal channel around 3-4 and High Treble very low), our favorites were my OCD v1.3 clone (both as a boost and as a standalone OD), the EP Pre (it's basically the EP-4 preamp section), my Lovepedal Delux 60 Boost clone (mosfet-based clean boost, sounds very big and fat into a crunchy base tone), my BC108 Fuzz Face (so a silicon fuzz, channels late Jimi perfectly). The Barber Direct Drive clone sounded great as well. Basically, most overdrives and clean boosts worked fine with the SV, just bringing different things to the table.
The distortions sounded fine as well, but as he's more of a funk/bues player, he was less into them (he liked the Guvnor clones though and kinda wants one now).

My v1 Marvel Drive clone also sounded great in front of the clean SV, pretty close to the same amp pushed into crunch (it's basically the exact same circuitry as a Superlead preamp up to the EQ section, replacing the tubes with FETs). Interestingly (but I wasn't in the least surprised, as that's something I've been thinking for years), the Marvel Drive into the AC30 sounded NOTHING like an overdriven Marshall. And of course, conversely the Wampler Cranked AC clone into the SV didn't really sound like an overdriven AC30...but was really close to the real thing when used in front of the AC30 set clean. Go figure 

Also...an hour after I had left, he was posting the Divided by 13 RSA for sale. He was amazed about how good the SV sounds, how dynamic and fun to play it is (being able to go from clean-ish to fully overdriven with the amp up AND a pedal in front, when using the Strat's controls and playing dynamics), and how the price is just ridiculous for what you get. Plus the weight is a huge plus (he's a full-time gigging player, so his gear gets moved a lot). But hey, ever since I got the SV, I'd been telling him that's an amp he'd love and that would fit his playing perfectly...which it is. I guess it's only a matter of time before he gets one too...

So yeah, super fun day, reinforced some opinions I had about gear, allowed us to test quite a few setups and scenarios, and I made a new convert to the cult of the mighty SV20H  What's not to love ?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Cool info. Sounds like a fun time. And you can't go wrong with an SV20. Like many, I suppose, I'll run nothing in front of my SV20H. When I do, I like the Morning Glory, but only as a clean boost. Gain knob is way down. Gain toggle is on low. I really don't like it much on high. More than half the time I'm using a Morning Glory, I have another pedal, or two, between it and the amp. I find it almost like a fat switch for whatever pedal I put behind it. Like a Shaffer Replica Classic, or a Friedman Buxom Boost. Since it's already the plexi sound, and I don't do metal, only 70's-ish classic rock, and blues, I don't need much color.

I've got an octave pedal for some ZZ Top tones, and one Germanium Fuzz if I need fuzz.

Of course, there's no right and no wrong, only what sounds and feels good to you, the player.

Glad you converted someone else to the SV20H. I hope he likes LOUD! 

Cheers!



WellBurnTheSky said:


> Funny, yesterday I spent the day at my friend's (who's a pretty smoking player), I brought my SV20H and about 20 pedals, we played them through his two cabs (Mesa 4x12 with V30s and Divided by 13 open back 2x12 with G12H30 and V-Type), and A/Bed the SV with his /13 RSA13 and Vox AC30 (he also has a Bogner Shiva, but we didn't even plug it in), and his guitars (mainly his hardtail Custom Shop Strat and his Gibson Midtown, which is kind of a smaller-body 335, great guitar)...and amongst all the pedals we played, the Morning Glory clone I built actually was his least favorite (though he'd been curious about Bluesbreaker clones for quite a while) !
> 
> First of all, we really didn't like the V30s with the Mesa 4x12, it had this annoying high-mids thing that I hear in all V30s and that's super fatiguing. The SV sounded absolutely stellar in the /13 cab though ! Which is quite unsurprising, as I love the G12H30 in my EVH cab, and the V-Type is what's in the SV212.
> 
> Of all the pedals we tested (both with my usual settings of both volumes on 7 and with the amp set mostly clean, ie Normal channel around 3-4 and High Treble very low), our favorites were my OCD v1.3 clone (both as a boost and as a standalone OD), the EP Pre (it's basically the EP-4 preamp section), my Lovepedal Delux 60 Boost clone (mosfet-based clean boost, sounds very big and fat into a crunchy base tone), my BC108 Fuzz Face (so a silicon fuzz, channels late Jimi perfectly). The Barber Direct Drive clone sounded great as well. Basically, most overdrives and clean boosts worked fine with the SV, just bringing different things to the table.
> The distortions sounded fine as well, but as he's more of a funk/bues player, he was less into them (he liked the Guvnor clones though and kinda wants one now).
> 
> My v1 Marvel Drive clone also sounded great in front of the clean SV, pretty close to the same amp pushed into crunch (it's basically the exact same circuitry as a Superlead preamp up to the EQ section, replacing the tubes with FETs). Interestingly (but I wasn't in the least surprised, as that's something I've been thinking for years), the Marvel Drive into the AC30 sounded NOTHING like an overdriven Marshall. And of course, conversely the Wampler Cranked AC clone into the SV didn't really sound like an overdriven AC30...but was really close to the real thing when used in front of the AC30 set clean. Go figure
> 
> Also...an hour after I had left, he was posting the Divided by 13 RSA for sale. He was amazed about how good the SV sounds, how dynamic and fun to play it is (being able to go from clean-ish to fully overdriven with the amp up AND a pedal in front, when using the Strat's controls and playing dynamics), and how the price is just ridiculous for what you get. Plus the weight is a huge plus (he's a full-time gigging player, so his gear gets moved a lot). But hey, ever since I got the SV, I'd been telling him that's an amp he'd love and that would fit his playing perfectly...which it is. I guess it's only a matter of time before he gets one too...
> 
> So yeah, super fun day, reinforced some opinions I had about gear, allowed us to test quite a few setups and scenarios, and I made a new convert to the cult of the mighty SV20H  What's not to love ?


----------



## marshallmellowed

rxb said:


> What are people liking for a distortion pedal (or otherwise) into their SV20's? I love the amp, and already have an TS808, OCD, a couple fuzzes that all sound great into the amp. I like to run the amp crunchy, looking for a pedal a bit more aggressive for certain songs. I have an EP booster as well but it adds too much bass for my liking.


My favorite pedal for getting a crunchier rhythm from the SV0 (or the SC20) is an Xotic BB Pre. I also like the Friedman Golden Pearl, which works well for rhythm or lead, but I use it more for lead stuff.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Cool info. Sounds like a fun time. And you can't go wrong with an SV20. Like many, I suppose, I'll run nothing in front of my SV20H. When I do, I like the Morning Glory, but only as a clean boost. Gain knob is way down. Gain toggle is on low. I really don't like it much on high. More than half the time I'm using a Morning Glory, I have another pedal, or two, between it and the amp. I find it almost like a fat switch for whatever pedal I put behind it. Like a Shaffer Replica Classic, or a Friedman Buxom Boost. Since it's already the plexi sound, and I don't do metal, only 70's-ish classic rock, and blues, I don't need much color.
> 
> I've got an octave pedal for some ZZ Top tones, and one Germanium Fuzz if I need fuzz.
> 
> Of course, there's no right and no wrong, only what sounds and feels good to you, the player.
> 
> Glad you converted someone else to the SV20H. I hope he likes LOUD!
> 
> Cheers!


Oh yeah he does like it LOUD ! But he was amazed at how it can sound good and feel good aven at a usable volume...
He has a good attenuator too, but also liked the results we got with a simple volume box (he's not into the "everything on 10" tone anyway).

Regarding pedals, the way I see it, they're like seasoning on a dish. If you have a really good material to work with (which the SV is), strategically adding a few effects take it from good to amazing. Though too much effects can ruin your tone (unless you're talking The Edge/Andy Summers, but even them have excellent base tones), just as too much seasoning can spoil the meat's taste, but conversely no seasoning at all could taste a bit plain and unspectacular. Plus some spices won't work for some (or for some dishes, or the dish won't work in the context of the whole meal), so just as with seasoning, the key to effects is to know how to use them tastefully 
But it all starts with a great base tone. Good guitar, good amp, good player.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Picked up a used Bad Cat Unleash locally to try with the SV20. Not a huge fan of re-amping devices, but it doesn't sound bad, and works really well for getting a good solo boost, while retaining the power amp distortion.


----------



## ken361

I plugged into the low output/jumpered with the les Paul might like it better round fat plexi tones! My strat going strait in the 1 output sounded great and spanky jumped can get congested thats what the pros did back then I guess


----------



## ShatteredVitreous

Well mine arrives on Wednesday, can't wait to try it out


----------



## Biff Maloy

tce63 said:


>




The intro where he flips everything to 10. I don't run the bass up that high, i use high treble and everything else is dimed but that is a great plugged straight in sound with the right guitar. My Les Paul, that's a bit much set like that but my Flying V gets that grind he had. Especially gets all the built in distortion the amp has. And, it still cleans up. 



marshallmellowed said:


> Picked up a used Bad Cat Unleash locally to try with the SV20. Not a huge fan of re-amping devices, but it doesn't sound bad, and works really well for getting a good solo boost, while retaining the power amp distortion.



I've had an Unleash for years. I bought the thing to up the volume of my 50ths. It's had an on/off switch issue for a while so i have been hesitant to use it. I have a switch ordered. I've been curious how it would sound with my SV20H. I had some mixed results. I got a really good sound with my JCM1 but the JMP1 was ehh for example. The one amp that actually was the winner was a Class 5H. Either way, i really liked having post amp time based effects. That was always the glaring improvement. Nothing wrong with a traditional amp loop but using the Unleash's loop took on a studio/desk feel to delay and just was clearer sounding. Any slight modulation that may come with a particular echo seemed more noticeable. Plus, my 10 Band EQ worked very well there before those effects. 

Interested in what you think about it. Hopefully I'll have a new switch in a few days.


----------



## G the wildman

My SV needs a repair. Marshall are only 60 miles up the road. They are a joy to deal with, and repair whilst u wait. But Covid means I can't go in to deliver. So having to play largely clean at the mo. They would collect but I want to take the cab in as well just incase the problem is the speaker.

Can't wait to get it back on form.


----------



## G the wildman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Oh yeah he does like it LOUD ! But he was amazed at how it can sound good and feel good aven at a usable volume...
> He has a good attenuator too, but also liked the results we got with a simple volume box (he's not into the "everything on 10" tone anyway).
> 
> Regarding pedals, the way I see it, they're like seasoning on a dish. If you have a really good material to work with (which the SV is), strategically adding a few effects take it from good to amazing. Though too much effects can ruin your tone (unless you're talking The Edge/Andy Summers, but even them have excellent base tones), just as too much seasoning can spoil the meat's taste, but conversely no seasoning at all could taste a bit plain and unspectacular. Plus some spices won't work for some (or for some dishes, or the dish won't work in the context of the whole meal), so just as with seasoning, the key to effects is to know how to use them tastefully
> But it all starts with a great base tone. Good guitar, good amp, good player.



Are u a chef as well as a great musician?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Hehe not at all. Though for us froggies, food definitely is a big part of life, so there is that


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> The intro where he flips everything to 10. I don't run the bass up that high, i use high treble and everything else is dimed but that is a great plugged straight in sound with the right guitar. My Les Paul, that's a bit much set like that but my Flying V gets that grind he had. Especially gets all the built in distortion the amp has. And, it still cleans up.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had an Unleash for years. I bought the thing to up the volume of my 50ths. It's had an on/off switch issue for a while so i have been hesitant to use it. I have a switch ordered. I've been curious how it would sound with my SV20H. I had some mixed results. I got a really good sound with my JCM1 but the JMP1 was ehh for example. The one amp that actually was the winner was a Class 5H. Either way, i really liked having post amp time based effects. That was always the glaring improvement. Nothing wrong with a traditional amp loop but using the Unleash's loop took on a studio/desk feel to delay and just was clearer sounding. Any slight modulation that may come with a particular echo seemed more noticeable. Plus, my 10 Band EQ worked very well there before those effects.
> 
> Interested in what you think about it. Hopefully I'll have a new switch in a few days.


I'll let you know, just used it for a short period of time so far. Question, does your fan run continuously, or only come on after the unit gets warm?


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> I'll let you know, just used it for a short period of time so far. Question, does your fan run continuously, or only come on after the unit gets warm?



It's been so long since I've used it. I want to say continuously.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Got to spend a couple of hours messing with the SV20 and Bad Cat Unleash combination today. For me, this is the only way to go, as far as getting the most from a non-master volume amp and still getting a decent solo volume boost, without sacrificing the power amp saturation characteristics. It also made me realize that cranking any small amp into a passive attenuator is not ideal, because you have no headroom left for a solo boost. Having the option to switch between 2 preset levels, with the lower level leaving some headroom for a volume boost works perfectly. Anyway, liking the Unleash with the SV.

This guy's a bit silly, but gives you an idea of the advantages of the Unleash...


----------



## solarburn

You know what pisses me off? An amp that rips and your phone mic kills it. 5 watts. Troubled Marshall.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## purpleplexi

While back I put a pair of GT mullard reissues in and took them straight back out again. That said I know one of them was giving problems. So I bought some replacements - they're actually for my DSL - and thought I'd put them in the SV. They sound great. As always they're smooth and when you hit the pedal they just wail. Slightly strange thing is that I had to significantly raise the bridge pickup to get the volumes even. Odd. Neck pickup sounds monster though - it tends towards muddy sometimes. I've got that 'can't stop playing it' thing going on.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Got to spend a couple of hours messing with the SV20 and Bad Cat Unleash combination today. For me, this is the only way to go, as far as getting the most from a non-master volume amp and still getting a decent solo volume boost, without sacrificing the power amp saturation characteristics. It also made me realize that cranking any small amp into a passive attenuator is not ideal, because you have no headroom left for a solo boost. Having the option to switch between 2 preset levels, with the lower level leaving some headroom for a volume boost works perfectly. Anyway, liking the Unleash with the SV.
> 
> This guy's a bit silly, but gives you an idea of the advantages of the Unleash...



Cant find these around any more even before covid, nobody seems to be selling them retail, cant find them used either.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Funny, yesterday I spent the day at my friend's (who's a pretty smoking player), I brought my SV20H and about 20 pedals, we played them through his two cabs (Mesa 4x12 with V30s and Divided by 13 open back 2x12 with G12H30 and V-Type), and A/Bed the SV with his /13 RSA13 and Vox AC30 (he also has a Bogner Shiva, but we didn't even plug it in), and his guitars (mainly his hardtail Custom Shop Strat and his Gibson Midtown, which is kind of a smaller-body 335, great guitar)...and amongst all the pedals we played, the Morning Glory clone I built actually was his least favorite (though he'd been curious about Bluesbreaker clones for quite a while) !
> 
> First of all, we really didn't like the V30s with the Mesa 4x12, it had this annoying high-mids thing that I hear in all V30s and that's super fatiguing. The SV sounded absolutely stellar in the /13 cab though ! Which is quite unsurprising, as I love the G12H30 in my EVH cab, and the V-Type is what's in the SV212.
> 
> Of all the pedals we tested (both with my usual settings of both volumes on 7 and with the amp set mostly clean, ie Normal channel around 3-4 and High Treble very low), our favorites were my OCD v1.3 clone (both as a boost and as a standalone OD), the EP Pre (it's basically the EP-4 preamp section), my Lovepedal Delux 60 Boost clone (mosfet-based clean boost, sounds very big and fat into a crunchy base tone), my BC108 Fuzz Face (so a silicon fuzz, channels late Jimi perfectly). The Barber Direct Drive clone sounded great as well. Basically, most overdrives and clean boosts worked fine with the SV, just bringing different things to the table.
> The distortions sounded fine as well, but as he's more of a funk/bues player, he was less into them (he liked the Guvnor clones though and kinda wants one now).
> 
> My v1 Marvel Drive clone also sounded great in front of the clean SV, pretty close to the same amp pushed into crunch (it's basically the exact same circuitry as a Superlead preamp up to the EQ section, replacing the tubes with FETs). Interestingly (but I wasn't in the least surprised, as that's something I've been thinking for years), the Marvel Drive into the AC30 sounded NOTHING like an overdriven Marshall. And of course, conversely the Wampler Cranked AC clone into the SV didn't really sound like an overdriven AC30...but was really close to the real thing when used in front of the AC30 set clean. Go figure
> 
> Also...an hour after I had left, he was posting the Divided by 13 RSA for sale. He was amazed about how good the SV sounds, how dynamic and fun to play it is (being able to go from clean-ish to fully overdriven with the amp up AND a pedal in front, when using the Strat's controls and playing dynamics), and how the price is just ridiculous for what you get. Plus the weight is a huge plus (he's a full-time gigging player, so his gear gets moved a lot). But hey, ever since I got the SV, I'd been telling him that's an amp he'd love and that would fit his playing perfectly...which it is. I guess it's only a matter of time before he gets one too...
> 
> So yeah, super fun day, reinforced some opinions I had about gear, allowed us to test quite a few setups and scenarios, and I made a new convert to the cult of the mighty SV20H  What's not to love ?


Guess what ? I got a pretty excited call from my friend today, telling me he'd sold his Divided by 13, and guess what he's purchasing to replace it ?
Yup, a SV20H  Mission accomplished I guess 
Only issue being, with CoVid AND Brexit, they are pretty hard to find these days, most stores (both physical and online) here in the EU seem to be out of stock. We might have found one in Germany, we'll see. But he was pretty psyched about getting his own mini Plexi. He also wants me to build him an OCD clone like mine, guess the OCD/SV setup made quite an impression  And when we hung up, he was looking at the Ebay auctions from MJT. Guess I have a costly influence on him...
He only speak basic English, so I don't think he'll show up here though. But there'll be yet another SV player out there


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fux sakes. Really? No it sounds like ass! I love plexi. My SC killz such antics. And I think it sounds like ass!


Didn't expect everyone to love the tone he's got dialed in, or playing. The point of posting the link was to show the volume boost you can get with the Unleash. I don't know of another attenuating device that has that feature. If one exists, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Cant find these around any more even before covid, nobody seems to be selling them retail, cant find them used either.


Yeah, that's true. A few months ago, there was a music store selling them new, through Reverb. I don't see the listing anymore, they may have been NOS. When they came up used on ebay or Reverb, they were nearly $300, took me several months to find one under $200 (paid $180).


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, that's true. A few months ago, there was a music store selling them new, through Reverb. I don't see the listing anymore, they may have been NOS. When they came up used on ebay or Reverb, they were nearly $300, took me several months to find one under $200 (paid $180).


Nice! Thats what I want to pay.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Didn't expect everyone to love the tone he's got dialed in, or playing. The point of posting the link was to show the volume boost you can get with the Unleash. I don't know of another attenuating device that has that feature. If one exists, I'd like to know about it.


I'd like to put 2 of the JHS volume boxes into a single pedal, 2 volume knobs one called pre and the other called post, make the pedal foot switchable between the two. Seems like an easy endeavor to accomplish.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> I'd like to put 2 of the JHS volume boxes into a single pedal, 2 volume knobs one called pre and the other called post, make the pedal foot switchable between the two. Seems like an easy endeavor to accomplish.


I have, it works well and is super easy to do. Cheap too.

Edit (to elaborate a bit):
On mine, I added an input buffer (of the Klon-type), just because wiring 9V just for the LEDs annoyed me, but you totally can skip it. I would recommend against going 100% passive, as having LEDs telling you which side of the volume box you are is handy, especially in on-stage situations.
Soooo...for this, you basically need a 3PDT footswitch, two A25k pots (I prefer the log taper, as I feel it gives you more range in that scenario), two LEDs (preferably of different colors) and optionally a bezel for each, two 1/4'' jacks, a 9V connector, and an enclosure (I used a Hammond 1590B). Color optional ofc.
So, nothing fancy, should cost belong 20€ (25€ if you add the input buffer), unless you go super fancy on the parts, which I wouldn't.

The most important part of how to wire it is the wiring of the 3PDT.
They are setup like this:
1 4 7
2 5 8
3 6 9

1 goes to lug 3 of pot 1
2 to tip of input jack
3 to lug 3 of pot 2
4 to lug 2 of pot 1
5 to tip of output jack
6 to lug 2 of pot 2
7 goes to cathode (short lug) of LED 1
8 goes to ground
9 goes to cathode of LED 2

So basically you're switching from one pot to the other, while completing circuit for the corresponding LED. Dead easy.

Then, you tie all grounds together (lug 3 of both pots, ground lugs of In/Out/9v jacks and pin 8 of the 3PDT - ground of the 9vDC is the inner/pin lug). You wire the anodes of the LEDs to the positive lug of the DC jack via a resistance, typically somewhere between 2.2k and 4.7k (try to balance the resistances so that one LED isn't MUCH brighter than the other).
Put all of this in a box (that you've drilled for the pots, LEDs and jacks, and optionally have painted and decorated).
There you go, you have your switching dual volume box.
Again, dead easy, takes about 15 minutes if you know your way around a soldering iron. 30 minutes if you factoring the prep work for the enclosure.
That's how I did it, and in my experience it does the job perfectly.

Hope that helps


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Got to spend a couple of hours messing with the SV20 and Bad Cat Unleash combination today. For me, this is the only way to go, as far as getting the most from a non-master volume amp and still getting a decent solo volume boost, without sacrificing the power amp saturation characteristics. It also made me realize that cranking any small amp into a passive attenuator is not ideal, because you have no headroom left for a solo boost. Having the option to switch between 2 preset levels, with the lower level leaving some headroom for a volume boost works perfectly. Anyway, liking the Unleash with the SV.
> 
> This guy's a bit silly, but gives you an idea of the advantages of the Unleash...



I’m pretty sure if I was still gigging I’d use a Bad Cat Unleash or something similar. It’s seems almost perfect for live situations because of the boost option.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I agree. The Unleash demo sounded like a cell recording with way too much volume for it to handle. This shouldn't be an indictment of the tone using the Unleash in my experience. 

I've had my Unleash for several years. I mentioned earlier about it being hit or miss with some amps. This is all concerning using it with the 50th Anniversary Marshalls. My take or theory is that some of those amps just don't produce enough juice to meet the minimum input signal the Unleash needs. This has been quite a long time ago when i was all about this so i can't remember exactly which ones but there were times even with the amp wide open i just couldn't get the input light on the Unleash to light up. They advertise 1 watt and up but the manual says 2 watts minimum. The models i could get to give enough signal, JCM1 being one, i thought it sounded pretty good actually. A Class 5H came later and that one definitely fed it a strong enough signal and that amp improved dramatically with it. 

I got to get off my ass and get mine fixed. These 20 watt heads will be the most I've ran through it. I don't think anything gadget wise like this or most attenuators are exactly the same as straight up tube amp usage but the Unleash does bring to the table a more stripped down version of the Boss TAE and that seems well received. Some that have never tried this box should withold judgement until you do. I've held on to mine for a reason.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> I agree. The Unleash demo sounded like a cell recording with way too much volume for it to handle. This shouldn't be an indictment of the tone using the Unleash in my experience.
> 
> I've had my Unleash for several years. I mentioned earlier about it being hit or miss with some amps. This is all concerning using it with the 50th Anniversary Marshalls. My take or theory is that some of those amps just don't produce enough juice to meet the minimum input signal the Unleash needs. This has been quite a long time ago when i was all about this so i can't remember exactly which ones but there were times even with the amp wide open i just couldn't get the input light on the Unleash to light up. They advertise 1 watt and up but the manual says 2 watts minimum. The models i could get to give enough signal, JCM1 being one, i thought it sounded pretty good actually. A Class 5H came later and that one definitely fed it a strong enough signal and that amp improved dramatically with it.
> 
> I got to get off my ass and get mine fixed. These 20 watt heads will be the most I've ran through it. I don't think anything gadget wise like this or most attenuators are exactly the same as straight up tube amp usage but the Unleash does bring to the table a more stripped down version of the Boss TAE and that seems well received. Some that have never tried this box should withold judgement until you do. I've held on to mine for a reason.


My sole purpose for buying it, was to get a solo volume boost from a non-master volume amp. This is exactly what the guy in the video I posted refers to (whether you like his tone in the video, or not). The Unleash works perfectly for getting that needed volume boost, with the amp running at full volume. The headroom of the Unleash is what allows you to get that volume boost. Now, if you were running CH 1 of the Unleash at full volume, you'd be back to square 1, no headroom left.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I have, it works well and is super easy to do. Cheap too.
> 
> Edit (to elaborate a bit):
> On mine, I added an input buffer (of the Klon-type), just because wiring 9V just for the LEDs annoyed me, but you totally can skip it. I would recommend against going 100% passive, as having LEDs telling you which side of the volume box you are is handy, especially in on-stage situations.
> Soooo...for this, you basically need a 3PDT footswitch, two A25k pots (I prefer the log taper, as I feel it gives you more range in that scenario), two LEDs (preferably of different colors) and optionally a bezel for each, two 1/4'' jacks, a 9V connector, and an enclosure (I used a Hammond 1590B). Color optional ofc.
> So, nothing fancy, should cost belong 20€ (25€ if you add the input buffer), unless you go super fancy on the parts, which I wouldn't.
> 
> The most important part of how to wire it is the wiring of the 3PDT.
> They are setup like this:
> 1 4 7
> 2 5 8
> 3 6 9
> 
> 1 goes to lug 3 of pot 1
> 2 to tip of input jack
> 3 to lug 3 of pot 2
> 4 to lug 2 of pot 1
> 5 to tip of output jack
> 6 to lug 2 of pot 2
> 7 goes to cathode (short lug) of LED 1
> 8 goes to ground
> 9 goes to cathode of LED 2
> 
> So basically you're switching from one pot to the other, while completing circuit for the corresponding LED. Dead easy.
> 
> Then, you tie all grounds together (lug 3 of both pots, ground lugs of In/Out/9v jacks and pin 8 of the 3PDT - ground of the 9vDC is the inner/pin lug). You wire the anodes of the LEDs to the positive lug of the DC jack via a resistance, typically somewhere between 2.2k and 4.7k (try to balance the resistances so that one LED isn't MUCH brighter than the other).
> Put all of this in a box (that you've drilled for the pots, LEDs and jacks, and optionally have painted and decorated).
> There you go, you have your switching dual volume box.
> Again, dead easy, takes about 15 minutes if you know your way around a soldering iron. 30 minutes if you factoring the prep work for the enclosure.
> That's how I did it, and in my experience it does the job perfectly.
> 
> Hope that helps


Yes, this would accomplish the same thing, minus the power tube saturation. Do you get any popping when switching between the 2 pots?

For those less skilled in soldering or building volume boxes, another option would be 2 volume boxes, set at different levels, and an A/B switch to switch between them.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, this would accomplish the same thing, minus the power tube saturation. Do you get any popping when switching between the 2 pots?
> 
> For those less skilled in soldering or building volume boxes, another option would be 2 volume boxes, set at different levels, and an A/B switch to switch between them.


Surprisingly, no, no popping at all (I was half expecting it to be completely honest). Might have to do with the fact I have a buffer in front of the switch though.


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> My sole purpose for buying it, was to get a solo volume boost from a non-master volume amp. This is exactly what the guy in the video I posted refers to (whether you like his tone in the video, or not). The Unleash works perfectly for getting that needed volume boost, with the amp running at full volume. The headroom of the Unleash is what allows you to get that volume boost. Now, if you were running CH 1 of the Unleash at full volume, you'd be back to square 1, no headroom left.



I was referring to a previous comment about the video and its sound. 

Yeah, having the ability to bump the volume as needed is another key feature. The first time i used my SV20H in a jam. It sounded good but i found myself wanting a little more umph. I would've taken my Unleash with me if it hadn't had the switch issue. 

It's good to hear you're liking it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, this would accomplish the same thing, minus the power tube saturation. Do you get any popping when switching between the 2 pots?
> 
> For those less skilled in soldering or building volume boxes, another option would be 2 volume boxes, set at different levels, and an A/B switch to switch between them.


I wonder how a Boss LS-2 would work, put a patch cable in both pedal loops and connect the pedal input output to the amp loop? Each pedal loop has its own volume.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

pedecamp said:


> I wonder how a Boss LS-2 would work, put a patch cable in both pedal loops and connect the pedal input output to the amp loop? Each pedal loop has its own volume.


It would probably work fine.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> I was referring to a previous comment about the video and its sound.
> 
> Yeah, having the ability to bump the volume as needed is another key feature. The first time i used my SV20H in a jam. It sounded good but i found myself wanting a little more umph. I would've taken my Unleash with me if it hadn't had the switch issue.
> 
> It's good to hear you're liking it.


Yeah, I like it. Oddly, it doesn't make the SV any louder than it's volume without the Unleash. I really didn't buy it for that, but expected it to also be able to bump up the volume. After opening it up, I see that it only has a 50 watt SS power amp, at least that's what it looks like. A 50 watt SS amp probably only gets about as loud as a 20 watt tube amp, so that's probably why it doesn't really increase the volume.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

The thing is, that 20w rating is deceiving, as it's rated for clean output, ie very low harmonic distortion (less than 1% THD, off the top of my head). So fully up (and distorted), I'd guess it outputs something closer to 40w.
While at the same time, a SS power amp isn't designed to distort much if at all. So all in all, 50w SS isn't that much different from 20w tube, due to the way power ratings work.
So yeah, it makes sense.


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I like it. Oddly, it doesn't make the SV any louder than it's volume without the Unleash. I really didn't buy it for that, but expected it to also be able to bump up the volume. After opening it up, I see that it only has a 50 watt SS power amp, at least that's what it looks like. A 50 watt SS amp probably only gets about as loud as a 20 watt tube amp, so that's probably why it doesn't really increase the volume.



Funny the timing because i meant to fyi you that the Unleash's output is based on the cab ohms its connected to. At least mine is that way. I looked at the latest info on their site and that version is different from mine and i didn't see that info included. 

Mine is: 

16ohm = 50 watts
8ohm = 100 watts 
4ohm = 180 watts


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Didn't expect everyone to love the tone he's got dialed in, or playing. The point of posting the link was to show the volume boost you can get with the Unleash. I don't know of another attenuating device that has that feature. If one exists, I'd like to know about it.



True. I'd rather have the PS 2 so I can boost(re-amp)a 20 watter and under for a bigger sound field.

Poo pooing a volume boost is me being an idiot. Happens a lot.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> Funny the timing because i meant to fyi you that the Unleash's output is based on the cab ohms its connected to. At least mine is that way. I looked at the latest info on their site and that version is different from mine and i didn't see that info included.
> 
> Mine is:
> 
> 16ohm = 50 watts
> 8ohm = 100 watts
> 4ohm = 180 watts



You must have a different version than mine. My amplifier module is definitely a 50 watt. Is yours a V1 or V2?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> Funny the timing because i meant to fyi you that the Unleash's output is based on the cab ohms its connected to. At least mine is that way. I looked at the latest info on their site and that version is different from mine and i didn't see that info included.
> 
> Mine is:
> 
> 16ohm = 50 watts
> 8ohm = 100 watts
> 4ohm = 180 watts



Yeah, that's pretty common, less impedance, more power (P=VI). I think mine is putting out 50 watts into 4 ohms, as they typically rate SS amps at their "max" power. I'm a bit confused, as it looks like they rate all versions at 100w, although the amp inside is clearly marked as a 50w.


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> You must have a different version than mine. My amplifier module is definitely a 50 watt. Is yours a V1 or V2?



V1. Definitely not a V2. 

I think they've been a couple of each. Mine's black but i think there was a blue colored prior. Mine's around 8 years old??

I already had the housing off mine and the amp says 50W7R5J.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> V1. Definitely not a V2.
> 
> I think they've been a couple of each. Mine's black but i think there was a blue colored prior. Mine's around 8 years old??
> 
> I already had the housing off mine and the amp says 50W7R5J.


Hmm, so I'm still confused on where they came up with "100w". Maybe the "100w" reference is stating that it can attenuate a 100w amp, not produce 100w. Sounds like yours is the same as mine (Black V1).


----------



## Biff Maloy

marshallmellowed said:


> Hmm, so I'm still confused on where they came up with "100w". Maybe the "100w" reference is stating that it can attenuate a 100w amp, not produce 100w. Sounds like yours is the same as mine (Black V1).



It must be. I've still got the paperwork with the ohms/watts info but I've never looked inside it until recently. Back when i used it i ran two 1x10 cabs at 8ohm with greenbacks. It pushed those hard. 

Have you tried delay or reverb in the loop yet?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> It must be. I've still got the paperwork with the ohms/watts info but I've never looked inside it until recently. Back when i used it i ran two 1x10 cabs at 8ohm with greenbacks. It pushed those hard.
> 
> Have you tried delay or reverb in the loop yet?


Not yet, but it's next on my list. By the way, I've read that the V1 is very sensitive to damage if the output is accidently connected to the amp's output. It's why they went to a V2, they added some protection circuitry.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

Not sure if this has been posted before but this one of the better comparisons between all 3 Studio series amps (along with the DSL20). It's tough to be all things to all people in these comparison videos but this guy has some pretty decent sounds coming out of these amps.


----------



## purpleplexi

Finally got round to plugging my wah in. I was going after Mick Ronson's tone on Bowie's 'prettiest star'. After faffing around a bit I thought 'bet he used a wah'. Plugged it in, set it halfway and bingo - spot on. So then I started wah-ing away like you do. Sounded glorious. It's sort of got me thinking I might try an 'always on' eq with it - just to bring out those high mids for a bit more of a vocal sound.


----------



## junk notes

Biff Maloy said:


> It must be. I've still got the paperwork with the ohms/watts info but I've never looked inside it until recently. Back when* i used it i ran two 1x10* cabs at 8ohm with **greenbacks*. It pushed those hard.
> 
> Have you tried delay or reverb in the loop yet?


_*That > _I would like to try! The 1965's are nice, but a GB 2x10 would be great to cut through at gigs.
What cab did you choose? 2x10 for a Marshall gets a little tricky for big tone.


----------



## Biff Maloy

junk notes said:


> _*That > _I would like to try! The 1965's are nice, but a GB 2x10 would be great to cut through at gigs.
> What cab did you choose? 2x10 for a Marshall gets a little tricky for big tone.



I used Marshall's C110 cabinets that came with the Class 5. 

Punchy and great speaker breakup. I had them miked with a Sennheiser E609. 

R7 Goldtop Les Paul straight in and had the JCM1 wide open. X4 Delay in the loop of the Unleash.


----------



## rxb

TXOldRedRocker said:


> If I'm not going directly into the amp...
> I always have a clean boost first. My favorite for an SV20H is the Morning Glory. More than any Klon style, Blues Driver style, etc. For darker, which you say you're looking to avoid, I like a Shaffer. For what you said you're looking for, I love my Friedman Buxom Boost. It's a 3 band EQ overdrive with a Boost (Gain) control and a Tight control. Friedman has a couple others too. Having that 3 band EQ built into an OD pedal really allows for dialing in a tone. (BTW, there's a switch to bypass the EQ on the pedal too.)


Just wanted to say, I got a Friedman Buxom Boost and it was exactly what I was looking for. Thanks again for the recommendation! Sounds fantastic into the SV20


----------



## purpleplexi

So I bought an eq pedal - just a cheapy behringer - for giggles. First thought taking out of the box was ' that looks cheap and plasticky'. Second thought was 'what do you expect for £21 delivered?' Third thought after I plugged it in was 'actually this is really good'. OK it's a bit hissy but I can live with that I suppose. Just goosing the mids and dropping out the top and bottom sliders works wonders. Even without any gain increase everything is more alive and responsive. Why did no-one tell me about this before?
Now I need a 20 band stereo eq with dual parametric, presets, yada yada.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

purpleplexi said:


> So I bought an eq pedal - just a cheapy behringer - for giggles. First thought taking out of the box was ' that looks cheap and plasticky'. Second thought was 'what do you expect for £21 delivered?' Third thought after I plugged it in was 'actually this is really good'. OK it's a bit hissy but I can live with that I suppose. Just goosing the mids and dropping out the top and bottom sliders works wonders. Even without any gain increase everything is more alive and responsive. Why did no-one tell me about this before?
> Now I need a 20 band stereo eq with dual parametric, presets, yada yada.



I've got an MXR 10 Band EQ if you're interested. I'm not using it.

I'm using these for board based mid-cutting and mid-boosting. I have them set for that and just turn one on for cutting mids, the other on for boosting mids. I don't have them on at the same time.


----------



## johan.b

purpleplexi said:


> So I bought an eq pedal - just a cheapy behringer - for giggles. First thought taking out of the box was ' that looks cheap and plasticky'. Second thought was 'what do you expect for £21 delivered?' Third thought after I plugged it in was 'actually this is really good'. OK it's a bit hissy but I can live with that I suppose. Just goosing the mids and dropping out the top and bottom sliders works wonders. Even without any gain increase everything is more alive and responsive. Why did no-one tell me about this before?
> Now I need a 20 band stereo eq with dual parametric, presets, yada yada.



Those plastic behringers are sturdier than you'd think.. you might actually need a hammer to break the plastic.. the weak spot is the cheap, pcb mounted jacks. If you mount them on a pedal board, tying down the cables, it might never be an issue..
J


----------



## Del Rei

Hi there.
Got my SV20H today... \o/ 

Wondering something... Could not register my serial number. Got a not found serial message.... But there is a manual registration, and that's how I did.

Any of you had this problem?


----------



## JamminJeff

Del Rei said:


> Hi there.
> Got my SV20H today... \o/
> 
> Wondering something... Could not register my serial number. Got a not found serial message.... But there is a manual registration, and that's how I did.
> 
> Any of you had this problem?



No, but thanks for reminding me that I still need to register mine !


----------



## Sustainium

Del Rei said:


> Hi there.
> Got my SV20H today... \o/
> 
> Wondering something... Could not register my serial number. Got a not found serial message.... But there is a manual registration, and that's how I did.
> 
> Any of you had this problem?


It’s been over a year but I believe I had to physically mail in a card on two separate marshall amps to register them now that I think of it.


----------



## ken361

card here also but did mine online


----------



## Del Rei

@JamminJeff 
Nice, man! Let me know if you have any problem like mine! 

@Sustainium @ken361 
I didn't even know about this mail mode... LOL
But why did you had to do like that? Problem with serial too?


----------



## ken361

faster online


----------



## 5stringsdown

Hello,
Just got my sv20h.......
Can anyone point me to some sample settings that have worked for you (in this thread maybe) or just settings that you use? (single coils vs humbuckers etc.)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## marshallmellowed

5stringsdown said:


> Hello,
> Just got my sv20h.......
> Can anyone point me to some sample settings that have worked for you (in this thread maybe) or just settings that you use? (single coils vs humbuckers etc.)
> Thanks in advance!


I stay pretty close to these (with humbuckers)...

10 - Presence
4 - Bass
4 - Mid
4 - Treble
6 - High Treble (Upper Input via "Y" cable)
6 - Normal (Lower Input via "Y" cable)


----------



## 5stringsdown

marshallmellowed said:


> I stay pretty close to these (with humbuckers)...
> 
> 10 - Presence
> 4 - Bass
> 4 - Mid
> 4 - Treble
> 6 - High Treble (Upper Input via "Y" cable)
> 6 - Normal (Lower Input via "Y" cable)


So, if I understand correctly you run the output of the guitar into a y and then into the upper treble and lower normal as opposed to using a jumper?


----------



## marshallmellowed

5stringsdown said:


> So, if I understand correctly you run the output of the guitar into a y and then into the upper treble and lower normal as opposed to using a jumper?


Yes. The "Y" cable is like the one linked below. One plug goes into the upper Treble input, the other plug into the lower Normal input.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-inch?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organicpla

Been doing this with all my 4 holer's for a couple of years now, ever since seeing this guy's videos (he uses the top 2 inputs)...


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes. The "Y" cable is like the one linked below. One plug goes into the upper Treble input, the other plug into the lower Normal input.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-inch?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organicpla
> 
> Been doing this with all my 4 holer's for a couple of years now, ever since seeing this guy's videos (he uses the top 2 inputs)...




That’s interesting, is there a benefit that you can hear or feel to using a Y cable instead of jumping channels the traditional way?


----------



## marshallmellowed

I've gone back and forth, between jumping, and using the "Y" cable, and I can hear a difference. Jumping, at least to my ears, loses a little detail, and there seems to be a slight loss of gain. Using the "Y" cable, the tone seems to retain a bit more detail, and the level of gain you would have, plugging just into the upper left input, is still there. Haven't really tried to analyze what's going on, circuit-wise, just like what I hear with the "Y" cable, so I use it.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

5stringsdown said:


> Hello,
> Just got my sv20h.......
> Can anyone point me to some sample settings that have worked for you (in this thread maybe) or just settings that you use? (single coils vs humbuckers etc.)
> Thanks in advance!


I start off with all of the tone kmobs and presence on 6, high treble on 8.5, normal on 6, plug into high sens. input on high treble channel and jump low sens treble to high sens normal. I'll use my guitar's volume knob to adjust gain levels at that point for rhythm vs lead playing and also use a Solo Dallas Storm and a JHS Little Black Box in the loop to get a great volume boost for leads. Always play on 20W mode with a Weber Mini Mass attenuator to keep volume manageable but maintain headroom for the volume boost. This is pretty much my go-to for humbuckers. I'll also kick in a TC Spark for a bit more grit, especially with single coils. I play through a 2061cx cabinet with a G12H greenback and a G12M blackback.


----------



## JamminJeff

marshallmellowed said:


> I stay pretty close to these (with humbuckers)...
> 
> 10 - Presence
> 4 - Bass
> 4 - Mid
> 4 - Treble
> 6 - High Treble (Upper Input via "Y" cable)
> 6 - Normal (Lower Input via "Y" cable)



I've been running the SV20H and SV212 Vertical long enough to share a few comments. I still use the traditional 4 holer jumper method and plug into the high input. On a side note, I'm also using the JHS Little Black Box/Volume knob device to tame the volume. 

The above eq settings (for me) would be too high. Mine are as follows with both a Les Paul and an EMG loaded Strat and most eq adjustments can be done on either guitar as needed.

4 - Presence
3 - Bass
4 - Mid
3 - Treble

We all hear different, plus the room, floor, cabinet, speakers, pickups, etc. all play a part. Even with other cabinets and speakers, none of my basic eq setting ever go past noon. 

The "Y" cable has come up in discussion a few times, but for it to improve or not restrict the signal path, this could mean either less attenuation or if there is a buffer stage, then possibly a boost. I don't know either way, but I am curious to see what else people can come up with to maximize a 4 hole. If it improves the signal path and tone, I'm all for it, not that it's really needed with this amp/cab/speaker arrangement.

BTW, my Normal and High Treble settings change as needed, but are often the final touches on the eq, as well as volume. As the volume increases, so do certain frequencies and I doubt very few of us are running this amps on High Power at full volume. I could be wrong, but surely hope they are using really good hearing protection. 

My room volume is always just above tolerable to those in the know. To outsiders, it's probably just intolerable. 

Any way, if I had to run the presence on 10, I would probably want to check my speaker/s or maybe even my hearing. Running the Presence on 10 is a wholelotta presence, IMO.

To each his own.


----------



## marshallmellowed

JamminJeff said:


> I've been running the SV20H and SV212 Vertical long enough to share a few comments. I still use the traditional 4 holer jumper method and plug into the high input. On a side note, I'm also using the JHS Little Black Box/Volume knob device to tame the volume.
> 
> The above eq settings (for me) would be too high. Mine are as follows with both a Les Paul and an EMG loaded Strat and most eq adjustments can be done on either guitar as needed.
> 
> 4 - Presence
> 3 - Bass
> 4 - Mid
> 3 - Treble
> 
> We all hear different, plus the room, floor, cabinet, speakers, pickups, etc. all play a part. Even with other cabinets and speakers, none of my basic eq setting ever go past noon.
> 
> The "Y" cable has come up in discussion a few times, but for it to improve or not restrict the signal path, this could mean either less attenuation or if there is a buffer stage, then possibly a boost. I don't know either way, but I am curious to see what else people can come up with to maximize a 4 hole. If it improves the signal path and tone, I'm all for it, not that it's really needed with this amp/cab/speaker arrangement.
> 
> BTW, my Normal and High Treble settings change as needed, but are often the final touches on the eq, as well as volume. As the volume increases, so do certain frequencies and I doubt very few of us are running this amps on High Power at full volume. I could be wrong, but surely hope they are using really good hearing protection.
> 
> My room volume is always just above tolerable to those in the know. To outsiders, it's probably just intolerable.
> 
> Any way, if I had to run the presence on 10, I would probably want to check my speaker/s or maybe even my hearing. Running the Presence on 10 is a wholelotta presence, IMO.
> 
> To each his own.


If you play with the Presence control, you'll find that, the higher the setting, the more grit you get from the amp, which is why I run mine maxed out. I then use the tone controls to bring down the highs, and with my cab and speakers it's not too bright at all. Keep in mind, I run my non-master amps with an attenuator. When you run these amps with an attenuator, cranked up, the tonal character changes with the added power tube distortion, they smooth out. Using a volume box in the loop, as you are, your hearing more preamp distortion, and little to no power tube distortion. This will be a thinner, brighter sound from the get-go. Like you mentioned, lots of variables, and with your setup, your results will be different.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I agree about the Y cable. Go ahead and get one. It's good to have as well as a short jumper. 

Straight in, jumpered, Y, none are better/best but all are different.


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes. The "Y" cable is like the one linked below. One plug goes into the upper Treble input, the other plug into the lower Normal input.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-inch?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organicpla
> 
> Been doing this with all my 4 holer's for a couple of years now, ever since seeing this guy's videos (he uses the top 2 inputs)...



This guy have possibly one of my preferred tones using Marshall amps... Love his videos and playing!!


----------



## Del Rei

Today I noticed some "metallic" sound in my SV20.... Possibly some microphonic tube.... And it's a new amp. Got it about 2 weeks. Change tubes this soon really sucks....


----------



## JamminJeff

marshallmellowed said:


> If you play with the Presence control, you'll find that, the higher the setting, the more grit you get from the amp, which is why I run mine maxed out. I then use the tone controls to bring down the highs, and with my cab and speakers it's not too bright at all. Keep in mind, I run my non-master amps with an attenuator. When you run these amps with an attenuator, cranked up, the tonal character changes with the added power tube distortion, they smooth out. Using a volume box in the loop, as you are, your hearing more preamp distortion, and little to no power tube distortion. This will be a thinner, brighter sound from the get-go. Like you mentioned, lots of variables, and with your setup, your results will be different.



In the tone game, it's always good to hear how other players go about things. I only use the the JHS box to take off some of the volume to balance with a second amp/cab, which still leaves things fairly loud, but I understand what you are saying regarding preamp VS. poweramp, etc. A good but simple attenuator is on my list. I may try the Presence at 10 and roll off the highs as needed. Old eq habits are hard to break, if you know what I mean. 

I'm usually a set and forget guy and focus on playing, but I'm sure the SV20H has more flavors that I haven't yet discovered.


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

marshallmellowed said:


> If you play with the Presence control, you'll find that, the higher the setting, the more grit you get from the amp, which is why I run mine maxed out. I then use the tone controls to bring down the highs, and with my cab and speakers it's not too bright at all. Keep in mind, I run my non-master amps with an attenuator. When you run these amps with an attenuator, cranked up, the tonal character changes with the added power tube distortion, they smooth out. Using a volume box in the loop, as you are, your hearing more preamp distortion, and little to no power tube distortion. This will be a thinner, brighter sound from the get-go. Like you mentioned, lots of variables, and with your setup, your results will be different.


I keep my volume box around 75%-85%, just enough to all for a bit of extra headroom to get that volume boost for solos. I can tell it's taking off some of the power tube overdrive but I still have enough on tap for my style of playing. The Spark boost straight in helps overcome this, too.


----------



## 5stringsdown

marshallmellowed said:


> If you play with the Presence control, you'll find that, the higher the setting, the more grit you get from the amp, which is why I run mine maxed out. I then use the tone controls to bring down the highs, and with my cab and speakers it's not too bright at all. Keep in mind, I run my non-master amps with an attenuator. When you run these amps with an attenuator, cranked up, the tonal character changes with the added power tube distortion, they smooth out. Using a volume box in the loop, as you are, your hearing more preamp distortion, and little to no power tube distortion. This will be a thinner, brighter sound from the get-go. Like you mentioned, lots of variables, and with your setup, your results will be different.


What attenuator are you using?


----------



## marshallmellowed

JamminJeff said:


> In the tone game, it's always good to hear how other players go about things. I only use the the JHS box to take off some of the volume to balance with a second amp/cab, which still leaves things fairly loud, but I understand what you are saying regarding preamp VS. poweramp, etc. A good but simple attenuator is on my list. I may try the Presence at 10 and roll off the highs as needed. Old eq habits are hard to break, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'm usually a set and forget guy and focus on playing, but I'm sure the SV20H has more flavors that I haven't yet discovered.


Yeah, I change things up now and then, I used to never run the Presence higher than 5, and if I wasn't going through an attenuator, I probably still wouldn't.


----------



## marshallmellowed

5stringsdown said:


> What attenuator are you using?


I've currently got 2 different attenuators, a Marshall Power Brake, and a Weber Mass 200. I also have a Bad Cat Unleash, which is technically not an attenuator, as it re-amplifies the output of the amp, which is running into a dummy load inside the Unleash. I'm currently using the Unleash, due to it's second volume control (foot switchable), which I like using for solos. For classic rock, I don't even feel the need for a boost pedal for soloing, just the volume boost from the Unleash.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

saw this on reverb right now. New, same price as the regular black one...






I bet it looks better in person, not the greatest picture...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Del Rei said:


> Today I noticed some "metallic" sound in my SV20.... Possibly some microphonic tube.... And it's a new amp. Got it about 2 weeks. Change tubes this soon really sucks....


contact the store, where you bought it...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> saw this on reverb right now. New, same price as the regular black one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it looks better in person, not the greatest picture...


Reminds me of some song lyrics "Blinded by the light"...


----------



## Del Rei

@Dogs of Doom 
This white version is beautiful!!
About the tubes... Actually, after changing all tubes, the noise was still there... So, I realized it was from my guitar. My guitar makes a metallic noise on A chords... I'll try to find what's going on... Some metal part need to be tightened up.....


----------



## Dogs of Doom

marshallmellowed said:


> Reminds me of some song lyrics "Blinded by the light"...


yeah, they made the image too bright...

(shaded it a little)



white toggles & input nuts...


----------



## 5stringsdown

marshallmellowed said:


> I've currently got 2 different attenuators, a Marshall Power Brake, and a Weber Mass 200. I also have a Bad Cat Unleash, which is technically not an attenuator, as it re-amplifies the output of the amp, which is running into a dummy load inside the Unleash. I'm currently using the Unleash, due to it's second volume control (foot switchable), which I like using for solos. For classic rock, I don't even feel the need for a boost pedal for soloing, just the volume boost from the Unleash.


How is the Weber?


----------



## marshallmellowed

5stringsdown said:


> How is the Weber?


It does a good job. My only complaint with the Weber, is the wire-wound rheostat can develop oxidation, which can cause the control to be "touchy" at very low volumes. Not really a problem for me, as I typically only use attenuators to knock off a few db.


----------



## Del Rei

Interesting talking about attenuation. I have the Captor 8 but its a fixed attenuation (-20dB). At home it's okay, but when I get back to play in band I'll need something more manageable...


----------



## Del Rei

Just recorded this long (sorry) video playing the SV20. In fact, I think some Marshall's have the EQ very little effective... Specially as you increase the gain... LOL


----------



## Sustainium

T


Del Rei said:


> Just recorded this long (sorry) video playing the SV20. In fact, I think some Marshall's have the EQ very little effective... Specially as you increase the gain... LOL



That was a good review!


----------



## scozz

Dogs of Doom said:


> saw this on reverb right now. New, same price as the regular black one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it looks better in person, not the greatest picture...


Actually that's striking!


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Just recorded this long (sorry) video playing the SV20. In fact, I think some Marshall's have the EQ very little effective... Specially as you increase the gain... LOL



Well done @Del Rei!

That’s one of the best videos on the SV20 I’ve ever seen, and with no talking too.


----------



## ken361

a quick romp


----------



## JamminJeff

Good amps expose all sorts of issues. I've been hearing what I can best describe as a "ghost note" from my vintage Tokai Strat. I've been playing this guitar for along time and never heard this sound until I started using the SV20H. It's not the head, it's the guitar or maybe even me. I've even stopped in the middle of a well played riff and looked at both hands to see what the heck was going on.

Even with my long time Les Paul, I've noticed I didn't have to play so aggressively as in the past. My Marshall 3203 head is actually more sensitive to picking dynamics, but the SV20H is like a giant magnifying glass on everything.

There is nowhere to hide from that little beast, but I'm okay with that. My hearing might disagree.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Del Rei said:


> Just recorded this long (sorry) video playing the SV20. In fact, I think some Marshall's have the EQ very little effective... Specially as you increase the gain... LOL



I assume youre plugged straight in and using an attenuator, great tones, I'm inspired to get an attenuator, was talking to Bad Cat and they have the Unleash in stock direct from them.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I assume youre plugged straight in and using an attenuator, great tones, I'm inspired to get an attenuator, was talking to Bad Cat and they have the Unleash in stock direct from them.


Doubt it's a guitar plugged straight in. Guessing the input was most likely coming from a looper pedal, or direct from an audio interface.


----------



## Del Rei

Hey, guys. 
Thank you all!! \o/ 

Yeah, used the Ditto Looper to record the riffs and be able to tweak the knob settings.

Some people told me that the Ditto decreases the audio quality, but honestly I didn’t hear this difference. Maybe my ears are not the most accurate, but I think the Ditto works fine.


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> yeah, they made the image too bright...
> 
> (shaded it a little)
> View attachment 87764
> 
> 
> white toggles & input nuts...



I actually like the white toggles.


----------



## Del Rei

JamminJeff said:


> Good amps expose all sorts of issues. I've been hearing what I can best describe as a "ghost note" from my vintage Tokai Strat. I've been playing this guitar for along time and never heard this sound until I started using the SV20H. It's not the head, it's the guitar or maybe even me. I've even stopped in the middle of a well played riff and looked at both hands to see what the heck was going on.
> 
> Even with my long time Les Paul, I've noticed I didn't have to play so aggressively as in the past. My Marshall 3203 head is actually more sensitive to picking dynamics, but the SV20H is like a giant magnifying glass on everything.
> 
> There is nowhere to hide from that little beast, but I'm okay with that. My hearing might disagree.


I guess you’re right. 
Right now I’m looking for this noise in my Traditional. I still have no ideia where this metallic sound is coming from. Looks like it’s from the headstock or first frets... But apparently, no loose screw.... and does not sound like a buzz fret either.... mysterious...



pedecamp said:


> I assume youre plugged straight in and using an attenuator, great tones, I'm inspired to get an attenuator, was talking to Bad Cat and they have the Unleash in stock direct from them.


Nice... never tried the Unleash but I have a “virtual friend” that loves it.


----------



## Del Rei

@scozz 
Thank you so much for kind words, man!
\o/ 

@ken361 
Nice!! ACDC and Superman tshirt!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I actually like the white toggles.


tone is in the toggles... ...


----------



## Del Rei

Just to let you know... I recorded this sound with the SV20. No reverb or anything.
The metallic noise only happens in the A chord....
Any guess?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Del Rei said:


> Just to let you know... I recorded this sound with the SV20. No reverb or anything.
> The metallic noise only happens in the A chord....
> Any guess?



image of the guitar?

that's guitar straight in?

sounds like feedback/microphonics


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> a quick romp




Great sound Ken


----------



## ken361

Thx brother!


----------



## Tiboy

Del Rei said:


> Just to let you know... I recorded this sound with the SV20. No reverb or anything.
> The metallic noise only happens in the A chord....
> Any guess?



If it only happens on the A chord the answer is to tune down. Lol. Seriously, I have no idea, but really appreciate the very excellent demo.


----------



## marco_giampa23

Del Rei said:


> Just recorded this long (sorry) video playing the SV20. In fact, I think some Marshall's have the EQ very little effective... Specially as you increase the gain... LOL



yeah when you jump it and crank both masters, you can dime the eq and it actually still sounds good, just fat with a lot going on


----------



## Benny2112

New member here and first post. I just purchased this SV20H last week and thought I would share my thoughts. I did quite a bit of research before buying this and this forum was extremely helpful. 

A little background first. I have been playing a long time. I released my first album in 1986 and my most recent in May 2020. I had a small box 50W plexi with a Marshall 8x10 cabinet that I bought when I was still in high school. That thing was a beast (Dimebag Darrell tried to buy it from me once when opening for Pantera. Funny story, but that's a different conversation). It was ridiculously loud and of course I had to run it at 11 to get the tone. And the tone was amazing. Unfortunately I had to sell it around 15 years ago due to family issues at the time. I have been trying (unsuccessfully) to get that tone back ever since. So when I saw the Studio Vintage come out I was intrigued. Plus, being older now and still playing shows (at least pre-Covid) it seemed like a perfect fit with my downsized rig.

So when I first got it, I took it to our rehearsal space and hooked it up. First impressions, this thing is LOUD! Even at the 5W setting it was really loud. But the problem is, there is really no actual volume control. It basically goes from low and thin, to rip your face off, with not much in between. After about 3 or 4 on the volume control you're just adding gain. I was under the assumption that 20W would be more manageable, but I was wrong. We rehearse pretty loud, but this was still going to be too much. And not too many shows happen without a soundman telling me to turn down, regardless of what amp I'm using. So volume control is a must. On top of this, I was struggling to dial in a tone that was really making me happy. I had a few days before the next band rehearsal, so I figured I would see what could be done about the volume control situation and if I couldn't get it figured out to my satisfaction, I would (sadly) send it back.

I skipped most of the conversations about attenuators on this thread, as I did not think it would be needed. I was not planning on playing this at low volume. I didn't want to (and couldn't) spend a few hundred dollars on a decent attenuator, so I decided to go with the JHS Little Black Amp Box. I was worried about loss of tone with the volume control, as on my old Marshall, as soon as you backed it off of 10, it just wasn't the same. If this didn't work, it was all going back. In fact, I was preparing myself for that scenario.

So on rehearsal night, I got the LBAB hooked up and it was just what the doctor ordered. I got the volume control I needed. After getting that figured out I was then able to dial in a tone that made me extremely happy. I think I have the LBAB set at a little over halfway or so for rehearsal, but I have the ability to back it down some at gigs if needed. Does it sound exactly the same as full volume? Of course not, but it still sounds fantastic and I don't feel like the tone is lacking at all. I would not recommend the LBAB for bedroom volume levels. It is not an attenuator. Once you get it that low, you will lose most of the mojo. I am still playing very loud. But if you need some actual control of the volume with your SV20 at gig/band practice levels, then this is highly recommended. Especially for the price.

I also saw some conversations here about noise levels with the SV20. Mine with pedals off is pretty quiet. My old Marshall was much, much noisier than this. And I also don't miss picking up random AM radio stations! Lol! Of course adding any kind of overdrive/distortion pedals will add some noise of their own. I have also found that turning the Presence knob up will add some noise in, but I keep mine around 3 or so and it's just fine.

So all in all I am pretty happy with this purchase. Does it sound exactly like my old 50W small box? No. But with that I was using a closed-back 8x10 cab at full volume and now I'm using a small open-back 2x12 at reduced volume, so not quite a fair comparison. However, a lot of what I missed with that old Marshall, that I was unable to get with any other amp, is back. I'm also playing a little different style than I was back then, so that factors in as well. 

Sorry for the long first post, but wanted to share my experience with this, as all of your experiences have helped me tremendously. Thanks!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Welcome on the MF and congrats on the amp !
And my experience with the SV and the volume box is exactly the same, it's absolutely fine for a gigging guitarist that wants some control over his volume but doesn't need to go down to bedroom levels. And yeah, wonderful amp, it's just THAT tone. Super quiet (IF your rig around it is quiet) and takes pedals like no other amp (except its bigger siblings of course). And the feel...
(also I keep the Presence pot low as well)


----------



## Del Rei

Tried the loop on the SV20 today... Really good. No volume drop as the SC20H.... Interesting...

@Benny2112 
Nice, man. Welcome and congrats on the new bad boy! \o/ 
And, yeah, I think they're quiet amps too. I had no problem at all.


----------



## johan.b

Benny2112 said:


> View attachment 87882
> 
> 
> New member here and first post. I just purchased this SV20H last week and thought I would share my thoughts. I did quite a bit of research before buying this and this forum was extremely helpful.
> 
> A little background first. I have been playing a long time. I released my first album in 1986 and my most recent in May 2020. I had a small box 50W plexi with a Marshall 8x10 cabinet that I bought when I was still in high school. That thing was a beast (Dimebag Darrell tried to buy it from me once when opening for Pantera. Funny story, but that's a different conversation). It was ridiculously loud and of course I had to run it at 11 to get the tone. And the tone was amazing. Unfortunately I had to sell it around 15 years ago due to family issues at the time. I have been trying (unsuccessfully) to get that tone back ever since. So when I saw the Studio Vintage come out I was intrigued. Plus, being older now and still playing shows (at least pre-Covid) it seemed like a perfect fit with my downsized rig.
> 
> So when I first got it, I took it to our rehearsal space and hooked it up. First impressions, this thing is LOUD! Even at the 5W setting it was really loud. But the problem is, there is really no actual volume control. It basically goes from low and thin, to rip your face off, with not much in between. After about 3 or 4 on the volume control you're just adding gain. I was under the assumption that 20W would be more manageable, but I was wrong. We rehearse pretty loud, but this was still going to be too much. And not too many shows happen without a soundman telling me to turn down, regardless of what amp I'm using. So volume control is a must. On top of this, I was struggling to dial in a tone that was really making me happy. I had a few days before the next band rehearsal, so I figured I would see what could be done about the volume control situation and if I couldn't get it figured out to my satisfaction, I would (sadly) send it back.
> 
> I skipped most of the conversations about attenuators on this thread, as I did not think it would be needed. I was not planning on playing this at low volume. I didn't want to (and couldn't) spend a few hundred dollars on a decent attenuator, so I decided to go with the JHS Little Black Amp Box. I was worried about loss of tone with the volume control, as on my old Marshall, as soon as you backed it off of 10, it just wasn't the same. If this didn't work, it was all going back. In fact, I was preparing myself for that scenario.
> 
> So on rehearsal night, I got the LBAB hooked up and it was just what the doctor ordered. I got the volume control I needed. After getting that figured out I was then able to dial in a tone that made me extremely happy. I think I have the LBAB set at a little over halfway or so for rehearsal, but I have the ability to back it down some at gigs if needed. Does it sound exactly the same as full volume? Of course not, but it still sounds fantastic and I don't feel like the tone is lacking at all. I would not recommend the LBAB for bedroom volume levels. It is not an attenuator. Once you get it that low, you will lose most of the mojo. I am still playing very loud. But if you need some actual control of the volume with your SV20 at gig/band practice levels, then this is highly recommended. Especially for the price.
> 
> I also saw some conversations here about noise levels with the SV20. Mine with pedals off is pretty quiet. My old Marshall was much, much noisier than this. And I also don't miss picking up random AM radio stations! Lol! Of course adding any kind of overdrive/distortion pedals will add some noise of their own. I have also found that turning the Presence knob up will add some noise in, but I keep mine around 3 or so and it's just fine.
> 
> So all in all I am pretty happy with this purchase. Does it sound exactly like my old 50W small box? No. But with that I was using a closed-back 8x10 cab at full volume and now I'm using a small open-back 2x12 at reduced volume, so not quite a fair comparison. However, a lot of what I missed with that old Marshall, that I was unable to get with any other amp, is back. I'm also playing a little different style than I was back then, so that factors in as well.
> 
> Sorry for the long first post, but wanted to share my experience with this, as all of your experiences have helped me tremendously. Thanks!



First off. Welcome

Second, if your 2x12 has stereo option, you can plug into the stereo jack and use it as a 1x12, leaving the other speaker idle. It'll cut volume a bit and you might get to taste a little more of the power tube magic..
That's what I've done.. going between 5 and 20 watts, 1 or 2 speakers I've been able to find sweet spots in almost any band situation..5 watt 1x12 is still not bedroom friendly thou
J


----------



## Benny2112

Thanks for the welcome and the suggestions. 

What dirt pedals (if any) is everyone using with the SV20? Right now I've been using a Joyo Sweet Baby and then a Boss SD-1 for solo boost. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## ST035

Is SV20 inherently bright and shrill (if plugged into left Hi input) - like Origins are?


----------



## paul-e-mann

ST035 said:


> Is SV20 inherently bright and shrill (if plugged into left Hi input) - like Origins are?


I bet you play with single coils right? Like a Strat? Its your guitar thats bright and shrill not the amps you plug into!


----------



## Michael Roe

Del Rei said:


> Just to let you know... I recorded this sound with the SV20. No reverb or anything.
> The metallic noise only happens in the A chord....
> Any guess?



That sounds like string chirp behind the nut to me.


----------



## _Steve

ST035 said:


> Is SV20 inherently bright and shrill (if plugged into left Hi input) - like Origins are?



Basically yes. Thats the way the Super Lead was and this is a copy of it. There's ways to deal with it!


----------



## 5stringsdown

Del Rei said:


> Tried the loop on the SV20 today... Really good. No volume drop as the SC20H.... Interesting...
> 
> @Benny2112
> Nice, man. Welcome and congrats on the new bad boy! \o/
> And, yeah, I think they're quiet amps too. I had no problem at all.


I think the effects loop is awesome, very quiet, much better than on my dsl40cr........I notice some pedals that normally would suck tone (stereo memory man for instance) don’t. Very clean sounding!


----------



## ST035

pedecamp said:


> I bet you play with single coils right? Like a Strat? Its your guitar thats bright and shrill not the amps you plug into!


you guess it only partly - single coils which I play are somewhat muddy and underpowered compared to any single coil (even Squier stock ones) >> Dimarzio HS-3s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Benny2112 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the suggestions.
> 
> What dirt pedals (if any) is everyone using with the SV20? Right now I've been using a Joyo Sweet Baby and then a Boss SD-1 for solo boost. Seems to work pretty well.


Welcome to the forum 
Nice amp and review.
Cheers


----------



## BlueX

Benny2112 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the suggestions.
> 
> What dirt pedals (if any) is everyone using with the SV20? Right now I've been using a Joyo Sweet Baby and then a Boss SD-1 for solo boost. Seems to work pretty well.



I like Boss BD-2 or JRAD Archer (or both stacked) in front of the SV20H. When I can play loud I prefer the guitar directly into the amp, though. I usually jump the channels.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Benny2112 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the suggestions.
> 
> What dirt pedals (if any) is everyone using with the SV20? Right now I've been using a Joyo Sweet Baby and then a Boss SD-1 for solo boost. Seems to work pretty well.


Obviously guitar-dependant, but I really like the OCD. Also, any TS (especially the OD-1), the Guvnor and the Barber Direct Drive. For boosts, I like FET-based boosts (I have a Lovepedal Delux 60 clone that sounds very good with the SV and a Strat) and the Echoplex preamp circuit (any variation).



ST035 said:


> you guess it only partly - single coils which I play are somewhat muddy and underpowered compared to any single coil (even Squier stock ones) >> Dimarzio HS-3s


Hmm, Plexi and HS-3s ? Jumper inputs, use (surprise !!) a DOD 250, wire a tone pot to your bridge tone, and you'll be fine. There's a certain guitar player that gets a pretty amazing tone that way  But he's a monster player (and a Viking, but that's besides the point),so there's that...


----------



## purpleplexi

ST035 said:


> Is SV20 inherently bright and shrill (if plugged into left Hi input) - like Origins are?




You dime the volume controls no. Then your only problem is what to do with all the volume. (Clue - as mentioned above - JHS little black box).


----------



## marshallmellowed

For anyone interested, I just saw a used V1 Unleash on Reverb for $275, which works pretty well with the SV20. Don't see them listed often.


----------



## 5stringsdown

Just an FYI, the best boost I have found (and I've tried a few) into the SV20H is the boost in the deluxe memory man (1100tt in my case) in the loop...............works really well..........sounds great, can also work as a volume attenuator. Just the right amount of push!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

marshallmellowed said:


> For anyone interested, I just saw a used V1 Unleash on Reverb for $275, which works pretty well with the SV20. Don't see them listed often.


I just picked up a new Unleash V2. The idea of getting a wet/dry setup with this using an extension cabinet sounds very intriguing. And the 2 channel attenuation is a no-brainer, too.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kim Lucky Day said:


> I just picked up a new Unleash V2. The idea of getting a wet/dry setup with this using an extension cabinet sounds very intriguing. And the 2 channel attenuation is a no-brainer, too.


Cool, hope it meets your expectations. Since getting the Unleash, I play through my SV20 much more. Used to spend more time on the SC20, but have now done a 180, haven't turned the SC on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LoudStroud

I’m currently trying out an SV20 and soon an SC20 to compare. Will see if I prefer one over the other… Or both. So far really like the SV20. Thinking it might be advantageous to have the master volume on the SC20, but the SV20 does a darn good job of giving you that Plexi tone and feel. And I am impressed with the 5W setting, which likely will be what I’ll end up using for live. Seems plenty loud enough with a 212 cab.

At the beginning of this long thread I saw a lot of folks complaining or worried about the fact that the amp is cathode biased vs fixed, which I’m finding favorable. The amp does a great job of recreating that “punch in the chest” tight feel, but with the extra compression and sustain afforded by the cathode bias.

I noticed the amp sounded a little crispy when I tried it through its matching cabinet in the music store. Could be the speakers and amp have not had a chance to break in. I’m running the SV20 through a 212 silver Jubilee cabinet loaded with early 70s G12H-30 greenbacks with Pulsonic cones, which have a much smoother top end. It is doing the trick. Sounds very “plexi.” Eventually will get into trying with newer Celestion’s. G12T-75s or 65W Celestion’s may be a good match for this amp...both use the 1777 lead cone, but tend to have a smoother top end.

Has anyone else tried different speakers with the SV20?


----------



## paul-e-mann

LoudStroud said:


> I’m currently trying out an SV20 and soon an SC20 to compare. Will see if I prefer one over the other… Or both. So far really like the SV20. Thinking it might be advantageous to have the master volume on the SC20, but the SV20 does a darn good job of giving you that Plexi tone and feel. And I am impressed with the 5W setting, which likely will be what I’ll end up using for live. Seems plenty loud enough with a 212 cab.
> 
> At the beginning of this long thread I saw a lot of folks complaining or worried about the fact that the amp is cathode biased vs fixed, which I’m finding favorable. The amp does a great job of recreating that “punch in the chest” tight feel, but with the extra compression and sustain afforded by the cathode bias.
> 
> I noticed the amp sounded a little crispy when I tried it through its matching cabinet in the music store. Could be the speakers and amp have not had a chance to break in. I’m running the SV20 through a 212 silver Jubilee cabinet loaded with early 70s G12H-30 greenbacks with Pulsonic cones, which have a much smoother top end. It is doing the trick. Sounds very “plexi.” Eventually will get into trying with newer Celestion’s. G12T-75s or 65W Celestion’s may be a good match for this amp...both use the 1777 lead cone, but tend to have a smoother top end.
> 
> Has anyone else tried different speakers with the SV20?


I've tried greenback, creamback65, G12T75, they all sound good with the SV20H. Currently looking for a creamback75 to try with it. 

Whats great about the amp is you control how bright or dark your tone will be by simply jumpering the channels and dialing your tone how you want.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

LoudStroud said:


> I noticed the amp sounded a little crispy when I tried it through its matching cabinet in the music store. Could be the speakers and amp have not had a chance to break in. I’m running the SV20 through a 212 silver Jubilee cabinet loaded with early 70s G12H-30 greenbacks with Pulsonic cones, which have a much smoother top end. It is doing the trick. Sounds very “plexi.” Eventually will get into trying with newer Celestion’s. G12T-75s or 65W Celestion’s may be a good match for this amp...both use the 1777 lead cone, but tend to have a smoother top end.
> 
> Has anyone else tried different speakers with the SV20?


Yes, I've tried G12T75s, G12M25s (newer UK-made ones), G12H30 Anniversaries, Mesa V30s (in a Mesa 4x12) and V-Types. My favorite by quite a large margin are the G12Hs (which I have in my EVH closed back 2x12) followed by the V-Types (the Divided by 13 open back 2x12 with an Anni and a V-Type sounded great), then (believe it or not) my 80s UK-made G12T75s, then the G12Ms (didn't like the top end grind on these, sound fine with the DSL100 though), then dead last (and frankly horribly ear-piercing with that amp) the Mesa V30s.
And I do like clear but smooth top end, tight bottom end and full mids (without too much of a high mids bump).


----------



## Steph#67

pedecamp said:


> Plug into bright channel top input, dime the volume, normal channel off with no jumper. Put all the knobs at 5 and adjust JHS volume to taste, thats your tone! Put your 808 out front to pump up the gain if you want more or dial your guitar volume back if you want clean.
> 
> What cab and speakers you using? What guitar? If playing with single coils you will want to jumper the channels, put normal on 7 and bright 5-7.
> 
> Oh yeah one last thing, get rid of the JJ tubes in the amp, took me over a year to do it and the amp sounds so much better.



Hi Pedecamp!
I just bought a Strat Custom shop 55 ... indeed, jumping the channels and set normal and bright on 7 is perfect


----------



## LoudStroud

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Yes, I've tried G12T75s, G12M25s (newer UK-made ones), G12H30 Anniversaries, Mesa V30s (in a Mesa 4x12) and V-Types. My favorite by quite a large margin are the G12Hs (which I have in my EVH closed back 2x12) followed by the V-Types (the Divided by 13 open back 2x12 with an Anni and a V-Type sounded great), then (believe it or not) my 80s UK-made G12T75s, then the G12Ms (didn't like the top end grind on these, sound fine with the DSL100 though), then dead last (and frankly horribly ear-piercing with that amp) the Mesa V30s.
> And I do like clear but smooth top end, tight bottom end and full mids (without too much of a high mids bump).



Awesome. Great to hear you like the G12H Anniversary with this amp, My longtime favorite go-to speaker. Will try today, along w a G12T-75.

Have also heard good reports on the recent issue Celestion G12H-150 Redback. Super high wattage rated speaker, but another friend who’s way into G12H’s speaks highly of it and uses for club playing. 

Also hearing the “V”s do break in with time with the top end smoothing out a bit. Did you find that with yours?

Next question will be whether to go with the matching upright 212 cab or the very cool looking SV112. Anyone have thoughts on these? I’ve played through the 212, but have yet to find the 112 in a store to try.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LoudStroud said:


> I’m currently trying out an SV20 and soon an SC20 to compare. Will see if I prefer one over the other… Or both. So far really like the SV20. Thinking it might be advantageous to have the master volume on the SC20, but the SV20 does a darn good job of giving you that Plexi tone and feel. And I am impressed with the 5W setting, which likely will be what I’ll end up using for live. Seems plenty loud enough with a 212 cab.
> 
> At the beginning of this long thread I saw a lot of folks complaining or worried about the fact that the amp is cathode biased vs fixed, which I’m finding favorable. The amp does a great job of recreating that “punch in the chest” tight feel, but with the extra compression and sustain afforded by the cathode bias.
> 
> I noticed the amp sounded a little crispy when I tried it through its matching cabinet in the music store. Could be the speakers and amp have not had a chance to break in. I’m running the SV20 through a 212 silver Jubilee cabinet loaded with early 70s G12H-30 greenbacks with Pulsonic cones, which have a much smoother top end. It is doing the trick. Sounds very “plexi.” Eventually will get into trying with newer Celestion’s. G12T-75s or 65W Celestion’s may be a good match for this amp...both use the 1777 lead cone, but tend to have a smoother top end.
> 
> Has anyone else tried different speakers with the SV20?


I'm not sure why, but at least in my case, I have to play through each amp for a couple of days, before switching to the other, in order to get the full effect of how different they are. When first switching, the new amp can sound "odd", until spending some time with it. After playing through either amp for a couple of days, I get "used to" that sound, and switching back, again sounds "odd". Eventually, I find myself gravitating towards one, over the other. IMO, you can't make either amp sound _and_ feel like the other, which makes sense, as they are different designs.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

LoudStroud said:


> Awesome. Great to hear you like the G12H Anniversary with this amp, My longtime favorite go-to speaker. Will try today, along w a G12T-75.
> 
> Have also heard good reports on the recent issue Celestion G12H-150 Redback. Super high wattage rated speaker, but another friend who’s way into G12H’s speaks highly of it and uses for club playing.
> 
> Also hearing the “V”s do break in with time with the top end smoothing out a bit. Did you find that with yours?
> 
> Next question will be whether to go with the matching upright 212 cab or the very cool looking SV112. Anyone have thoughts on these? I’ve played through the 212, but have yet to find the 112 in a store to try.


Well, the V-Type was well broken-in when I played it with my SV, so I can't really tell (the Mesa 4x12 and /13 2x12 are my friend's, and both have been gigged A LOT), but it sounded very good (while the V30 was quite unimpressive tbh).


----------



## Benny2112

I'm playing through a small, open back 2x12 cabinet with a Celestion G12H and a Vox Alnico Blue. It sounds amazing. I did have a closed back 2x12 with Celestion V30's, but plugged into this at a friend's studio and loved it so much that I bought it from him and got rid of the cab with the V30's. Not that it sounded bad, but the other cab just sounded so much better. I was using different head at that time though. I'm also not usually a fan of open back cabinets, but this thing just has the sound.


----------



## LoudStroud

Benny2112 said:


> I'm playing through a small, open back 2x12 cabinet with a Celestion G12H and a Vox Alnico Blue. It sounds amazing. I did have a closed back 2x12 with Celestion V30's, but plugged into this at a friend's studio and loved it so much that I bought it from him and got rid of the cab with the V30's. Not that it sounded bad, but the other cab just sounded so much better. I was using different head at that time though. I'm also not usually a fan of open back cabinets, but this thing just has the sound.


Very cool. The G12H and an Alnico Blue is a great combo.


----------



## LoudStroud

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, the V-Type was well broken-in when I played it with my SV, so I can't really tell (the Mesa 4x12 and /13 2x12 are my friend's, and both have been gigged A LOT), but it sounded very good (while the V30 was quite unimpressive tbh).


Today I played the SV20H thru a G12H Anni, G12T-75, G12H-30 75Hz Reissue and a 70's Blackback G12H 75 Hz. All sounded really good and totally usable, but my faves are the Blackback and the Anniversary. I'll be using a single 12 cab for sure for live, especially if on the 20 watt setting. At this point, think I'll end up with two SV20 heads, one set for clean, into a pair of the SV112 cab's, which are really cool looking and love the size.


----------



## Tiboy

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm not sure why, but at least in my case, I have to play through each amp for a couple of days, before switching to the other, in order to get the full effect of how different they are. When first switching, the new amp can sound "odd", until spending some time with it. After playing through either amp for a couple of days, I get "used to" that sound, and switching back, again sounds "odd". Eventually, I find myself gravitating towards one, over the other. IMO, you can't make either amp sound _and_ feel like the other, which makes sense, as they are different designs.



I completely agree with this. After switching amps I often wondered why I bought amp 2 as it never seemed to sound good. Then after a day or so I realized what I loved about amp 2. Then comes the existential amp question. Does it exist in my world because I like it, or does it exist because it’s familiar?


----------



## booh

Tiboy said:


> ...Does it exist in my world because I like it, or does it exist because it’s familiar?


it's because you have too many amps (like me)


----------



## Bill_ll

Today I had some fun with my SV. I've had this TC Electronic G-System for quite some time. I've never used it to its full potential, just as a midi footswitch for my JMP-1 preamp and a little chorus & verb. So I thought, what if I put the SV's preamp in one of the G's 5 programmable loops? It turned out fantastic! I can also loop my drive pedals and have many presets with the pedals on or off. Also, a friend recommended me to try the work time software for monitoring working hours.
It's Awesome!


----------



## jaallen




----------



## jaallen

Del Rei said:


> Just to let you know... I recorded this sound with the SV20. No reverb or anything.
> The metallic noise only happens in the A chord....
> Any guess?


----------



## jaallen

This may have been brought up, but, I have found this to happen with sympathetic string ring when recording with higher SPL, take some velcro, and wrap the soft half around the neck and strings behind the nut and test.This is why pros use this trick. It will mute string ring at certain resonance of your guitar.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jaallen said:


> View attachment 88985


Love that White Marshall 
Welcome to the forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## jaallen

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love that White Marshall
> Welcome to the forum
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thank you. They do sound great. Enjoying it immensely!


----------



## Benny2112

jaallen said:


> View attachment 88985




Wow! That thing is beautiful! Would have definitely got one in white if it was available! Love it!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

jaallen said:


> View attachment 88985


Wow that's lovely ! Have much fun with it !


----------



## Kutt

Found a short jumper cable that costs around $9 and works well on a four hole. Doesn't stray past the panel area and leaves the other 2 inputs clear. It's a bit cheaper than the George L. jumper.

If anyone gives a rat's ass.


----------



## ST035

Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why). 

Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss. 

Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).

What is your experience/take on this?

I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)


----------



## marshallmellowed

ST035 said:


> Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why).
> 
> Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss.
> 
> Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).
> 
> What is your experience/take on this?
> 
> I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)


Haven't tried it, so therefore it's not a problem (for me). I never run Plexi style amps with the High Treble channel on 10, as I personally don't think they sound good with that setting. Around 6 or 7 is where I think they sound best. When you start cranking amps, especially the input or gain levels, you're going to get hiss, unless the amp has bypass caps filtering off the highs, and then the amp could be "dull" sounding. You should trust the majority of users that rate the amp highly, not a few bone heads cranking everything to 10. It's kind of like saying "if I turn up the gain of my mixer input, my microphone starts feeding back uncontrollably, POS mixer".


----------



## johan.b

Hiss is normal.. the basic design is 60 years old and wasn't designed to run on 10.. people found out they like it, but it was just designed with enough gain to reach full output power with even weak pickups. Put a noise gate in the loop if it's a problem


----------



## ray101!

slagg said:


> 5 watt tube amps are useless.Too loud for home,too weak for a gig IMO.


They're great for recording, and sound great mic'd when playing live. 5 watt tube amps definitely have a place.


----------



## ST035

thanks


----------



## Del Rei

jaallen said:


> View attachment 88985


Wow! That's insane! Love it, man! I definitely like white gear as well! 
Actually, I have ordered a white headshell from Sourmash for my SV20. Didn't receive it yet, but I think it will be great!! \o/





ST035 said:


> Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why).
> 
> Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss.
> 
> Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).
> 
> What is your experience/take on this?
> 
> I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)



Hey man!
I have a video where I play my SV20 at some settings, including it fully cranked. Check if the noise is acceptable for you. 
Anyway, I don't like to play on 10 as well. Master on 6 or 7 is the best for me!


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

I typically don't play mine on 10 but have certainly done so. The level of hiss is by no means objectionable. I also jump the channels. If you are extremely concerned with this, a noise gate would probably help. 

Pull the trigger on it, you'll be so glad you did!


----------



## Benny2112

On my SV20H I've got the channels jumped and if I remember correctly the Treble side is on 10 (or close to it) and the Normal side is on around 6 or so. I also have a JHS Little Black Amp Box in the loop as a MV set at about 60% or so. While there is some hiss (with no pedals engaged) it is really pretty minor. It is certainly less than my old 50W small box which could get pretty noisy.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Mine lives with both volumes between 7 and 8, even at gig volume it's super quiet. Though my Presence is usually fairly low, which to me is a major factor.
But my rig definitely was noisier with the DSL100 than it is with the SV.


----------



## junk notes

Del Rei said:


> Wow! That's insane! Love it, man! I definitely like white gear as well!
> Actually, I have *ordered a white headshell from Sourmash for my SV20*. Didn't receive it yet, but I think it will be great!! \o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man!
> I have a video where I play my SV20 at some settings, including it fully cranked. Check if the noise acceptable for you.
> Anyway, I don't like to play on 10 as well. Master on 6 or 7 is the best for me!


Does @Mitchell Pearrow know this!?


----------



## ST035

Del Rei said:


> Wow! That's insane! Love it, man! I definitely like white gear as well!
> Actually, I have ordered a white headshell from Sourmash for my SV20. Didn't receive it yet, but I think it will be great!! \o/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man!
> I have a video where I play my SV20 at some settings, including it fully cranked. Check if the noise is acceptable for you.
> Anyway, I don't like to play on 10 as well. Master on 6 or 7 is the best for me!



thank you SO MUCH for the video clip , it's been very helpful!


----------



## purpleplexi

I have combo but I run it on 10 and I don't get no hiss.


----------



## colchar

ST035 said:


> Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why).




Maybe the combo isn't that popular? The 10" speaker kills it for me.





> Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss.
> 
> Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).
> 
> What is your experience/take on this?
> 
> I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)


 

I would expect there to be a hiss from an amp that is completely cranked like that.


----------



## purpleplexi

colchar said:


> Maybe the combo isn't that popular? The 10" speaker kills it for me.]
> 
> I thought exactly the same. In fact it sounds great. There's room for a 12" in there and if I was bothered I'd fit one. I have a few kicking around. No need. If I were doing 'bigger' gigs I might get the matching cab for a bigger sound. As it is though the amp combines great sound with ultra portability. Which is what I wanted.


----------



## Sacalait

A noise gate in the send/return jacks solves the problem. But the up side is when folks start hearing THAT hiss they know shit's about to get real!



ST035 said:


> Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why).
> 
> Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss.
> 
> Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).
> 
> What is your experience/take on this?
> 
> I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)


----------



## Biff Maloy

ST035 said:


> Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why).
> 
> Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss.
> 
> Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).
> 
> What is your experience/take on this?
> 
> I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)



I've plugged my SV20H into a Class 5 C110 cabinet. Tried my G10 Greenback and Gold Alnico. I thought either one sounded very good and is also a great way to reign in the volume of the amp which to me was the purpose behind the combo. Look around. A huge percentage of SV owners cant even enjoy the amp in its sweet spot without some gadget holding it back. 

I think the bias against 10s is silly and i wonder how many have actually blasted an amp through one before just dismissing them. A small bar or gathering I'd think nothing of using my C110.


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> I've plugged my SV20H into a Class 5 C110 cabinet. Tried my G10 Greenback and Gold Alnico. I thought either one sounded very good and is also a great way to reign in the volume of the amp which to me was the purpose behind the combo. Look around. A huge percentage of SV owners cant even enjoy the amp in its sweet spot without some gadget holding it back.
> 
> I think the bias against 10s is silly and i wonder how many have actually blasted an amp through one before just dismissing them. A small bar or gathering I'd think nothing of using my C110.


This is interesting, I’m afraid I’m one of those guys that that thinks a 12” speaker is *always* better than a 10”!

I’m starting to understand, I guess, that maybe l’m wrong, that sometimes a 10 could be a better choice.

That’s progress, I guess, right?,...


----------



## marshallmellowed

All a matter of personal needs and personal taste. Some may find an 8" speaker to be what they like, some a 10", some a 12". Then, there are those (like myself) that need the sound of multiple speakers (more complex) to get the sound they like (I prefer a 4x12). No right or wrong.


----------



## Biff Maloy

scozz said:


> This is interesting, I’m afraid I’m one of those guys that that thinks a 12” speaker is *always* better than a 10”!
> 
> I’m starting to understand, I guess, that maybe l’m wrong, that sometimes a 10 could be a better choice.
> 
> That’s progress, I guess, right?,...



My thoughts aren't directed at any one person it's just I see negative comments a lot. Of course a 12 or 2 is preferred for fuller body. I have a pair of 96db 20 watt Celestions in my 2061CX. They sound good but they also have a noticeable volume cut if wanting a bigger sound but not quite head cutting volume. Tens pushed have a snap that's different from a 12. Tickling a 10? No but running the amp up and loud i just shake my head because I think it sounds great. Seems like i read where the SV puts out around 27 watts. Run that into a 40 watt G10 Gold Alnico. Great articulate blues tone to me. A 30 watt G10 Greenback breaks up really well and just screams classic rock. There's even a hint of more perceived gain. 

I've always stood by this method for reigning in the SV. Speakers are good to have around. This is why i went a picked up the matching slant 2x12s for the SV20H and 2525H. If for no other reason than to give me more options and find a permanent place for my other cab/speaker combinations.


----------



## FleshOnGear

I often daydream about making myself a cabinet that mixes a 10” and a 12” speaker. The best of both worlds.

edit - I just found this:
https://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/BaffleConverters_x/Baffle-Converter-for-12-to-10-black


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> This is interesting, I’m afraid I’m one of those guys that that thinks a 12” speaker is *always* better than a 10”!
> 
> I’m starting to understand, I guess, that maybe l’m wrong, that sometimes a 10 could be a better choice.
> 
> That’s progress, I guess, right?,...


Are you asking?
Fact is we all have seen rave reviews on the head, and not soo much rave compared to the heads. I wonder what their sales ratio is in comparison in how many combos to heads..

Completely subjective when involving" The Marshall Tone"
Yes, I like the "4" x10's - The 1965's! Punchy!

Versus?
In the case of Fender I can see that.
Are you a Vibrolux 2x10 or a 1x10 Princeton guy?
In sound - the Vibrolux is the _champ_. Even that is subjective.
A 1x12 Deluxe or a 1x15 Vibroverb? Again subjective, but I choose the Vibroverb..
Conclusion; Sound huge and move some air!

IMO the 1x10 offering is ALL marketing for an introduction to the new bedroom player, and/or competing for lower wattage amps. - The new customer.
Taming a 1959 circuit, the so-called flagship of the Plexi's, with a 10' speaker is comedic.
BUT if you have no idea or experience, it might be exactly what you are looking for.
(I'm looking for the SV head and will be modding it to a 1992 circuit. Although a 1959 circuit, still surprised that there are no schematics to be had this late in the game. Unusual to me)

Did Marshall get together with the Jube crowd and demand a 1x12 in the Studio Series? The ONLY one?
Why are their extensions 1x12 & 2x12? Why didn't they just make a matching 1x12 then, like the mini Jube?
Still trying to find out about the JCM800 studio. A 1x12 offering would make it a perfect 4010 in 5/20w..
When I finally get one I have a 1933 extension cab (for the 4010) and will see how the SC20h will sound through that 1x12 in comparison to the 4010/G12-65

Sorry unless its Fender, no single 1x10 for a Marshall 1959 circuit for me.

Keeping in mind, that I believe that there has not been enough field play thanks to restrictions which should include LIVE experiences, and not just bedroom. IMO Players would be singing a different tune when weighing in all _normal _things.

If the 1x10 Marshall is for you and your scenario, then that is all that matters, right?
Happy jamming is what it is all about.


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Are you asking?
> Fact is we all have seen rave reviews on the head, and not soo much rave compared to the heads. I wonder what their sales ratio is in comparison in how many combos to heads..
> 
> Completely subjective when involving" The Marshall Tone"
> Yes, I like the "4" x10's - The 1965's! Punchy!
> 
> Versus?
> In the case of Fender I can see that.
> Are you a Vibrolux 2x10 or a 1x10 Princeton guy?
> In sound - the Vibrolux is the _champ_. Even that is subjective.
> A 1x12 Deluxe or a 1x15 Vibroverb? Again subjective, but I choose the Vibroverb..
> Conclusion; Sound huge and move some air!
> 
> IMO the 1x10 offering is ALL marketing for an introduction to the new bedroom player, and/or competing for lower wattage amps. - The new customer.
> Taming a 1959 circuit, the so-called flagship of the Plexi's, with a 10' speaker is comedic.
> BUT if you have no idea or experience, it might be exactly what you are looking for.
> (I'm looking for the SV head and will be modding it to a 1992 circuit. Although a 1959 circuit, still surprised that there are no schematics to be had this late in the game. Unusual to me)
> 
> Did Marshall get together with the Jube crowd and demand a 1x12 in the Studio Series? The ONLY one?
> Why are their extensions 1x12 & 2x12? Why didn't they just make a matching 1x12 then, like the mini Jube?
> Still trying to find out about the JCM800 studio. A 1x12 offering would make it a perfect 4010 in 5/20w..
> When I finally get one I have a 1933 extension cab (for the 4010) and will see how the SC20h will sound through that 1x12 in comparison to the 4010/G12-65
> 
> Sorry unless its Fender, no single 1x10 for a Marshall 1959 circuit for me.
> 
> Keeping in mind, that I believe that there has not been enough field play thanks to restrictions which should include LIVE experiences, and not just bedroom. IMO Players would be singing a different tune when weighing in all _normal _things.
> 
> If the 1x10 Marshall is for you and your scenario, then that is all that matters, right?
> Happy jamming is what it is all about.


My post was half tongue in cheek, I guess I didn’t do a very good job cause,....


----------



## junk notes

Who hired you? Do not let your Boss know. Demand a raise!


----------



## ken361

I had a mini jube combo and when i sold it for the SC combo I was completely satisfied I thought it might be thinner sounding or whatever it rocked out of the box. Actually the jube seemed kinda boxy directional sound and didnt cut through like the mids on the SC.


----------



## purpleplexi

ken361 said:


> I had a mini jube combo and when i sold it for the SC combo I was completely satisfied I thought it might be thinner sounding or whatever it rocked out of the box. Actually the jube seemed kinda boxy directional sound and didnt cut through like the mids on the SC.


That's exactly what I thought when I tried the jube. I thought it was just because the speaker needed some hours....


----------



## johan.b

purpleplexi said:


> That's exactly what I thought when I tried the jube. I thought it was just because the speaker needed some hours....



I've said this many times already... there needs to be a certain ratio, cone/baffle area or it will sound boxy... it's the same when experienced builders recommend against putting a 10 in your tweed champ clone...I know there is science and math behind it... perhaps we have any hifi guys to explain better..
J


----------



## ken361

I did like the jube but everyone loved the SC so I had to try it I did like what i was hearing on the videos


----------



## Coachmoe

FleshOnGear said:


> I often daydream about making myself a cabinet that mixes a 10” and a 12” speaker. The best of both worlds.
> 
> edit - I just found this:
> https://www.mojotone.com/Cabinets_x/BaffleConverters_x/Baffle-Converter-for-12-to-10-black



That's a great thing to have. I once had a Gibson GoldTone GA 30 RV 30 with a 10" and 12" and it was pretty cool.


----------



## junk notes

That amp is a great Class A amp. Blues king! (Also like the 1964 Supro Vibra Verb!) Nothing about it is like a Marshall lol.
(ALthough schematics would be nice to have for the SV & SC, looking forward to converting the SV20H into a 1992 over the Summer.)


----------



## BatmansMarshall

I do hope Marshall put out some new stock of this amp soon.


----------



## Benny2112

BatmansMarshall said:


> I do hope Marshall put out some new stock of this amp soon.



They seem to still be available out there. Have you not been able to find one?


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Europe.


----------



## Benny2112

BatmansMarshall said:


> Europe.



Ah, I see. Plenty here in the US. If there are none to be had over there, you could order one from here if the shipping isn't too outrageous.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Benny2112 said:


> Ah, I see. Plenty here in the US. If there are none to be had over there, you could order one from here if the shipping isn't too outrageous.



UK is sold out and they make 'em. 

I'll wait as if something goes wrong it's a good idea to have the place you got it from somewhat nearby.

I am looking at UK stores and they seem to indicate the end of July. Rest of Europe should have them around that time also I expect.


----------



## Graham G

BatmansMarshall said:


> UK is sold out and they make 'em.
> 
> I'll wait as if something goes wrong it's a good idea to have the place you got it from somewhat nearby.
> 
> I am looking at UK stores and they seem to indicate the end of July. Rest of Europe should have them around that time also I expect.



The other good reason to buy from UK is to avoid the US price hike(probably distributor pricing)


----------



## Georgiatec

ST035 said:


> Okay, gang, I need some input from you owners of SV20 ... I keep bumping on forums and FB groups about the "problem" with SV20 amp (head, nobody mentions combo, dunno why).
> 
> Namely, some people complain that when you plug your guitar into High input of Treble channel (upper left hole) and put volume on 10 on amp (while your guitar volume is OFF), you get an unbearable hiss.
> 
> Some say it's normal for Plexi amps, others say it is not, then there are some who claim that this occurs with amps who have microphonic amp tube (bad tube).
> 
> What is your experience/take on this?
> 
> I really want to get SV20 instead of 1987x - because of practicality. But if you can't treat SV20 like you can 1987x in terms of setting up controls/eq pots - then I'm screwed, as I can't fit 412a 1960a cab into my little Ford Ka (but I can SV 212a)


Mine doesn't hiss at all....vol 1 on 10, vol 2 on 5-6.


----------



## tce63

BatmansMarshall said:


> UK is sold out and they make 'em.
> 
> I'll wait as if something goes wrong it's a good idea to have the place you got it from somewhat nearby.
> 
> I am looking at UK stores and they seem to indicate the end of July. Rest of Europe should have them around that time also I expect.



I can see that Musicstore in Germany have the SV20C in stock, but maybe you are looking for the head version ?

https://www.musicstore.com/en_SE/SEK/Marshall-SV20C-Studio-Vintage/art-GIT0046779-000


----------



## BatmansMarshall

tce63 said:


> I can see that Musicstore in Germany have the SV20C in stock, but maybe you are looking for the head version ?
> 
> https://www.musicstore.com/en_SE/SEK/Marshall-SV20C-Studio-Vintage/art-GIT0046779-000



Yes. You can find some combos around but no heads. Europe is sold out unless you find one in some town somewhere in an out-of-the-way guitar shop.

By the way, it has been like this the past few months.


----------



## paul-e-mann

BatmansMarshall said:


> Yes. You can find some combos around but no heads. Europe is sold out unless you find one in some town somewhere in an out-of-the-way guitar shop.
> 
> By the way, it has been like this the past few months.


Has retail been affected badly in Europe from this covid fiasco? Things seem to be under control in the US, they will lift all covid emergency measures July 1st, no more masks, no more nonsense, everything back to normal at least in my state of Maryland.


----------



## Steeptimber

New SVH owner here...owned an Origin50C, but sold it and bought the SVH instead.

It was worth it! My first impression was that the amp is way way more dynamic and responsive picking - I pick a note, and the sound rings out, penetrating the air waves. Compared to the SVH, the origin has a slight perceived delay between the time I pick a note and when the note rings out. It's a feel thing. I pick a note and immediately hear it whereas the note was not as pronounced with the origin. 

Running the SVH through a 212 with 65 creambacks. I used this setup with the Origin50. The two marshall sound different for sure. The Origin is close though and well worth the money.

I'm just finding the SVH more enjoyable to play.


----------



## Benny2112

Steeptimber said:


> New SVH owner here...owned an Origin50C, but sold it and bought the SVH instead.
> 
> It was worth it! My first impression was that the amp is way way more dynamic and responsive picking - I pick a note, and the sound rings out, penetrating the air waves. Compared to the SVH, the origin has a slight perceived delay between the time I pick a note and when the note rings out. It's a feel thing. I pick a note and immediately hear it whereas the note was not as pronounced with the origin.
> 
> Running the SVH through a 212 with 65 creambacks. I used this setup with the Origin50. The two marshall sound different for sure. The Origin is close though and well worth the money.



Congrats on the new amp! I never got a chance to try an Origin, but went straight to the plexi goodness of the SV20H! Couldn't be happier!


----------



## BatmansMarshall

So I got the SV20h and I have a question about jumping.

So yeah I can follow all the videos out there but ultimately what I get is that a lot of players just go into top left 1 and then jump the others and experiment with the normal dial to taste. Is that about the sum of it?


----------



## ken361

BatmansMarshall said:


> So I got the SV20h and I have a question about jumping.
> 
> So yeah I can follow all the videos out there but ultimately what I get is that a lot of players just go into top left 1 and then jump the others and experiment with the normal dial to taste. Is that about the sum of it?


yes


----------



## tallcoolone

BatmansMarshall said:


> So I got the SV20h and I have a question about jumping.




Finally Im a member of the SV20 club so I feel like I can contribute to this epic thread! I think jumping channels in a 4 holer is overrated and just adds mud to an amp that already has a soft low end. Here is the SV20 just plugged into the treble channel, sorry for the clams haha


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Congrats ! Definitely feels like the right amp for what you do


----------



## BatmansMarshall

tallcoolone said:


> Finally Im a member of the SV20 club so I feel like I can contribute to this epic thread! I think jumping channels in a 4 holer is overrated and just adds mud to an amp that already has a soft low end. Here is the SV20 just plugged into the treble channel, sorry for the clams haha




There is truth to this also. However, I think I might add a treble booster pedal (Dallas Rangemaster clone) to that input very soon.


----------



## junk notes

BatmansMarshall said:


> So I got the SV20h and I have a question about jumping.
> 
> So yeah I can follow all the videos out there but ultimately what I get is that a lot of players just go into top left 1 and then jump the others and experiment with the normal dial to taste. *Is that about the sum of it?*


Pick up a good quality _Y-cable_, allowing yourself additional options.


----------



## ken361

treb side is cleaner and louder I think


----------



## tallcoolone

BatmansMarshall said:


> There is truth to this also. However, I think I might add a treble booster pedal (Dallas Rangemaster clone) to that input very soon.


Thanks for the inspiration! Been geeking out with a Naga Viper and a bunch of other boosts tonight


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Vipeout.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I have a Naga Viper. For my taste i use the high normal channel or more that side cranked into drive. Good thing about that particular Treble Booster is It's tweakable. My other TBs are the one knob types. 

I'll be breaking in some Gold Lion KT77's in my SV20H this weekend. Interested in the differences of those to EL34. More headroom being the key thing. I also have their 12ax7's for the preamp slots. 

I agree about bridging the channels. You hear that a lot. I've certainly played with that feature but in the end with a Les Paul especially the high treble input around 1 to 2 o'clock and straight in is where i like it. My Stratocaster, i may add a little normal side. Sometimes i prefer normal over to treble for the pedal thing.


----------



## FleshOnGear

One of the great things about a 4-hole amp is the tweakability, balancing the treble and normal to taste. I totally get wanting to go with the high treble only cranked, but I get great tones with my pedals and a balance of the treble and normal.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Biff Maloy said:


> I have a Naga Viper. For my taste i use the high normal channel or more that side cranked into drive. Good thing about that particular Treble Booster is It's tweakable. My other TBs are the one knob types.
> 
> I'll be breaking in some Gold Lion KT77's in my SV20H this weekend.



Get you closer to Richie?

BTW, I just did this using the Naga Viper into the SV20h.


----------



## Biff Maloy

BatmansMarshall said:


> Get you closer to Richie?
> 
> BTW, I just did this using the Naga Viper into the SV20h.




Blackmore is definitely an influence but I don't spend time copying tones. 

I love Treble Boosters but 90+% of my time with the SV20H is without a boost pedal.

TallCool above, his style and tones he goes for, he and I are very similar.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Biff Maloy said:


> Blackmore is definitely an influence but I don't spend time copying tones.
> 
> I love Treble Boosters but 90+% of my time with the SV20H is without a boost pedal.
> 
> TallCool above, his style and tones he goes for, he and I are very similar.



Ah I see yes. The amp on its own is just super. It doesn't need the DR but I always wanted to give one a whirl and you know what? I am happy because it fits this amp well.


----------



## tallcoolone

BatmansMarshall said:


> Ah I see yes. The amp on its own is just super. It doesn't need the DR but I always wanted to give one a whirl and you know what? I am happy because it fits this amp well.


This amp eats boost pedals like most 4 holers do. Ran it through a JRockett Rockaway and Majestic last night along with the Naga Viper and a Skreddy Major. Odd thing to me comparing the four is that the ‘treble booster’ was lacking top end. At lower gain (vol up to noon) I liked the Major the best, but any higher amp gain settings it was too much, even with the pedal set at zero gain. Above noon on the SV I haven’t found anything better than the Rockaway—it really is an amazing OD.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

tallcoolone said:


> Odd thing to me comparing the four is that the ‘treble booster’ was lacking top end.


 
_As you turn the Range control CCW from noon, bass frequencies will start to get boosted as
well. The way the Range control works is it sets the lowest bass frequency that gets through. 
The "treble" frequencies are always being boosted. - Viper manual
_
I found that when that happens it smooths out the bass with the trebs. Maybe that is why it sounds unusual when cranked up. That you expect trebs to explode but instead you get this "heat" distortion like an OD distortion but unique.


----------



## CroTone

Happy to say that I've sold some of my equipment over the past few weeks and pulled a trigger on a new Marshall SV20 head.

So far I am digging it very much, it is indeed classic Plexi sound, and can't wait to explore it more.

Interestingly, I also own Origin 50 head so I can make direct comparisons since basically, I plug them in the same rig with the same guitars and I've got to know Origin since they came out. Honestly, there is not that much of the difference between the two...they can be tweaked to sound quite similar.
I would say that with Origin you need to spend more time to get it where you want it to be and I think that EQ knobs are less responsive than on Studio Vintage.
SV was more plug and play and you kind of get what you are expecting very fast. And SV is much lighter, easier to handle and you can have a bomb sound without hauling huge massive heads. This is a big compliment to Origin as well because for a significantly lower price they managed to offer Plexi-like (JTM 45-sortish) sound. It is 90% there...but SV has an edge in this "feel" vibe and richer harmonic content when it sustains. Difficult to explain and difficult to capture in any of the youtube videos.
Origin has sort of its own sound, it not a Plexi, it is not JTM45, but it is kind of a weird mix of both.
Anyhow, love both amps and they all can serve their purposes perfectly.


----------



## Steve Bugeja

I've been thinking about getting one of these, they look like fun


----------



## Kev ATGNI

Steve Bugeja said:


> I've been thinking about getting one of these, they look like fun


I picked one up a couple of weeks ago and love it. Not tried stretching its legs yet as Mrs is working form home a lot so had it relatively quiet but can see its potential. Really looking forward to getting it to shift some air. 

Whilst it is great, I may also try and drop on a 1w (JTM/JMP) for home use and the SV for when I can rattle some windows.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Kev ATGNI said:


> I picked one up a couple of weeks ago and love it. Not tried stretching its legs yet as Mrs is working form home a lot so had it relatively quiet but can see its potential. Really looking forward to getting it to shift some air.
> 
> Whilst it is great, I may also try and drop on a 1w (JTM/JMP) for home use and the SV for when I can rattle some windows.



Do It!! I have both and the SV. They come in handy


----------



## kinleyd

I've just pulled the trigger on one along with a 1x12 matching SV cab. Waiting for them to arrive.
Proof in pics will follow shortly after!


----------



## KelvinS1965

Kev ATGNI said:


> Whilst it is great, I may also try and drop on a 1w (JTM/JMP) for home use and the SV for when I can rattle some windows.



I haven't used my JMP1-H since getting my SV20H, got it out recently just to check it out ready to sell and was very underwhelmed by it after getting used to the SV20H. I'd just buy an attenuator if you want to play the SV20H at home; I use mine to control levels at rehearsals just a small amount so I don't feel the tone is impacted. At home have it set much lower, so I have to dial in more presence/treble but I still prefer it to the JMP1-H which just sounds 'thin' to my ears now.


----------



## Mark Collier

CroTone said:


> Happy to say that I've sold some of my equipment over the past few weeks and pulled a trigger on a new Marshall SV20 head.
> 
> So far I am digging it very much, it is indeed classic Plexi sound, and can't wait to explore it more.
> 
> Interestingly, I also own Origin 50 head so I can make direct comparisons since basically, I plug them in the same rig with the same guitars and I've got to know Origin since they came out. Honestly, there is not that much of the difference between the two...they can be tweaked to sound quite similar.
> I would say that with Origin you need to spend more time to get it where you want it to be and I think that EQ knobs are less responsive than on Studio Vintage.
> SV was more plug and play and you kind of get what you are expecting very fast. And SV is much lighter, easier to handle and you can have a bomb sound without hauling huge massive heads. This is a big compliment to Origin as well because for a significantly lower price they managed to offer Plexi-like (JTM 45-sortish) sound. It is 90% there...but SV has an edge in this "feel" vibe and richer harmonic content when it sustains. Difficult to explain and difficult to capture in any of the youtube videos.
> Origin has sort of its own sound, it not a Plexi, it is not JTM45, but it is kind of a weird mix of both.
> Anyhow, love both amps and they all can serve their purposes perfectly.



I have the SV2 H and the Origin 20 and 100% agree with you here. The Origin is significantly great value lacking only that last 5% in tone.


----------



## CroTone

Mark Collier said:


> I have the SV2 H and the Origin 20 and 100% agree with you here. The Origin is significantly great value lacking only that last 5% in tone.


----------



## Kev ATGNI

Biff Maloy said:


> Do It!! I have both and the SV. They come in handy


do you have a preference on which little one you like best?


----------



## Kev ATGNI

KelvinS1965 said:


> I haven't used my JMP1-H since getting my SV20H, got it out recently just to check it out ready to sell and was very underwhelmed by it after getting used to the SV20H. I'd just buy an attenuator if you want to play the SV20H at home; I use mine to control levels at rehearsals just a small amount so I don't feel the tone is impacted. At home have it set much lower, so I have to dial in more presence/treble but I still prefer it to the JMP1-H which just sounds 'thin' to my ears now.


great info thanks Kelvin, I can see your point. I may have to get one, try it and if I don't like it I can sell it on. These things don't seem to lose money.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Kev ATGNI said:


> do you have a preference on which little one you like best?



Not really. JMP1 likes to be cranked. JTM1 gets a better clean tone and is more versatile volume wise but other than that i have no preference. They sound great together. I do that quite a bit. 

I don't necessarily disagree with KelvinS1965's thoughts. It's just they're 1 watt amps so of course they sound smaller or thinner than the SV. But, the same can be said for the SV to a Superlead or most any 100 watt head. No doubt the SV20H is a better amp than a 50th JMP1 but the same can be said about a Superlead vs the Studio Vintage. 

I've had those amps as well as the other 50th Anniversary Marshalls for 9 years. They are my tube amps for home use. They fit that duty very well in my opinion. They also record very well. You can turn a small walk in closet into a sealed sound booth pretty easy. My SV20H rig, yeah I play them at home sometimes and i can play as loud as i want most of the time but i bought it not for a home amp but for playing out with people. Just pure speculation but it sounds like from what i read a lot of Studio owners are playing them at attenuated low levels around home. Id rather have a lower wattage amp for that. If i didn't jam from time to time and have plans after retirement i wouldn't even own the SV. Just my thoughts. 

Maybe pickup a newer DSL1HR and see if you like that kind of thing before investing in one of the 50ths. They ain't cheap. Most asking prices I see now are more than i paid new.


----------



## Kev ATGNI

Biff Maloy said:


> Not really. JMP1 likes to be cranked. JTM1 gets a better clean tone and is more versatile volume wise but other than that i have no preference. They sound great together. I do that quite a bit.
> 
> I don't necessarily disagree with KelvinS1965's thoughts. It's just they're 1 watt amps so of course they sound smaller or thinner than the SV. But, the same can be said for the SV to a Superlead or most any 100 watt head. No doubt the SV20H is a better amp than a 50th JMP1 but the same can be said about a Superlead vs the Studio Vintage.
> 
> I've had those amps as well as the other 50th Anniversary Marshalls for 9 years. They are my tube amps for home use. They fit that duty very well in my opinion. They also record very well. You can turn a small walk in closet into a sealed sound booth pretty easy. My SV20H rig, yeah I play them at home sometimes and i can play as loud as i want most of the time but i bought it not for a home amp but for playing out with people. Just pure speculation but it sounds like from what i read a lot of Studio owners are playing them at attenuated low levels around home. Id rather have a lower wattage amp for that. If i didn't jam from time to time and have plans after retirement i wouldn't even own the SV. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Maybe pickup a newer DSL1HR and see if you like that kind of thing before investing in one of the 50ths. They ain't cheap. Most asking prices I see now are more than i paid new.


thanks for that bro, that's great info. I get the 'big' sound from bigger amps, I had a JCM800 50w beards ago when I was a kid and have a Wang 1 watt amp that I can live with the 'small' sound so the SV sits nicely in the middle. I have no need for something like a JCM these days and most of the time will have to play the SV to varying degrees of attenuation, once in a while, unattenuated. I've thought about the DSL1 but fear it may be a bit too fizzy for my tastes. I think I'll try and drop on whichever of the JMP/JTM variants become available and take it from there.


----------



## '2204'

Quick question--are the power tubes 'self-biasing' with the SV20?


----------



## marshallmellowed

wntbtw said:


> Quick question--are the power tubes 'self-biasing' with the SV20?


 Cathode biased, so no adjustment needed.


----------



## '2204'

marshallmellowed said:


> Cathode biased, so no adjustment needed.


Thanks--I thought I had read that the power tubes didn`t need to be biased w/ both SV20 & the SC20. Just kinda thinking of getting a SV20 which would mean I would have to sell one of my 2 amps which I really don`t want to do...thank you again.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Thanks--I thought I had read that the power tubes didn`t need to be biased w/ both SV20 & the SC20. Just kinda thinking of getting a SV20 which would mean I would have to sell one of my 2 amps which I really don`t want to do...thank you again.



Zzounds has a payment plan no credit checks. I bought my SC, Origin 50 and another EC1000 over the last couple years. I have no credit. Need to build it back up but keep putting it off. Been a cash buyer for a few years.


----------



## FleshOnGear

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Zzounds has a payment plan no credit checks. I bought my SC, Origin 50 and another EC1000 over the last couple years. I have no credit. Need to build it back up but keep putting it off. Been a cash buyer for a few years.


I had to build up my credit after my divorce. I bought my SV20 from GC when they had 48 month financing. I’m paying like $29 a month, or something like that.


----------



## '2204'

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Zzounds has a payment plan no credit checks. I bought my SC, Origin 50 and another EC1000 over the last couple years. I have no credit. Need to build it back up but keep putting it off. Been a cash buyer for a few years.


Thanks Solarburn'--if I were to buy one, it would be a 'used' one & I have 20 month 0% credit card so 'no biggee' there. But in my situation, I`ll probably just keep the 2 JCM 800 amps that I have. I just kinda like the idea of not having to bias either of the 2 Studio Series amps that I prefer. But I actually biased a 1987xl that I had about 10 yrs ago--couldn`t believe that me, as 'the hack' that I am in all things did it but I did so I guess i could try again with all the helpful advice from the good people here, including you!


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Thanks Solarburn'--if I were to buy one, it would be a 'used' one & I have 20 month 0% credit card so 'no biggee' there. But in my situation, I`ll probably just keep the 2 JCM 800 amps that I have. I just kinda like the idea of not having to bias either of the 2 Studio Series amps that I prefer. But I actually biased a 1987xl that I had about 10 yrs ago--couldn`t believe that me, as 'the hack' that I am in all things did it but I did so I guess i could try again with all the helpful advice from the good people here, including you!



Yeah cathode biased amps are convenient plug and play. I do enjoy that. I can bias too but I sure love popping them tubes in right out of the box and flipping the switch.

I always say if I can bias an amp anyone can.


----------



## Boldkharma

Wow,

What a long and informative thread! All I can say is a I love my SV20H and SC20H. They are all I wanted in a Marshall for a very long time!

reverbnation.com/groupetherapy


----------



## scozz

Boldkharma said:


> View attachment 92501
> Wow,
> 
> What a long and informative thread! All I can say is a I love my SV20H and SC20H. They are all I wanted in a Marshall for a very long time!
> 
> reverbnation.com/groupetherapy


Very nice! 

These Marshall Studio amps are what many of us have wanted for a long time! 



(I see on your TV the pathetically juvenile Texas Democrats running, (or should I say flying), away from their responsibilities!) 

Ok, Ok, I'll shut up now!


----------



## CroTone

Boldkharma said:


> View attachment 92501
> Wow,
> 
> What a long and informative thread! All I can say is a I love my SV20H and SC20H. They are all I wanted in a Marshall for a very long time!
> 
> reverbnation.com/groupetherapy


This image is heaven! Very nice!
What's on the pedalboard? If I can see alright, I think there is some Friedman pedal on there and what looks to be Spark Boost from TC Electronic.
How happy are you with those and how do you use them in front of SC and/or SV?
Of course...I see classics spread over the floor (TS, SD1)...great stuff man!
I am sure you enjoy it!


----------



## Boldkharma

CroTone said:


> This image is heaven! Very nice!
> What's on the pedalboard? If I can see alright, I think there is some Friedman pedal on there and what looks to be Spark Boost from TC Electronic.
> How happy are you with those and how do you use them in front of SC and/or SV?
> Of course...I see classics spread over the floor (TS, SD1)...great stuff man!
> I am sure you enjoy it!




I do Enjoy it! I'm a long time DSL player and I love these studios!

It is indeed a Friedman BE-OD, best OD/Dist pedal I have had. I have it dialed down and gain low. The spark boost is the bomb! I use it noon up all the way, sounds great through both amps!


----------



## Boldkharma

https://www.reverbnation.com/groupetherapy/song/21699939-dont-wanna-play


----------



## ken361

Boldkharma said:


> I do Enjoy it! I'm a long time DSL player and I love these studios!
> 
> It is indeed a Friedman BE-OD, best OD/Dist pedal I have had. I have it dialed down and gain low. The spark boost is the bomb! I use it noon up all the way, sounds great through both amps!


Solodallas pedal works really good with my SC and SV I like it over the TC Spark.


----------



## Boldkharma

ken361 said:


> Solodallas pedal works really good with my SC and SV I like it over the TC Spark.



I'll have to try that!


----------



## Handel85

hey guys,

question on the V-type stock speakers in the sv212 matching cab. This will be my first head/cab purchase and I know with 100% certainty I want the sv20h for that sweet plexi sound. I'm a huge Elmo K fan and he uses greenbacks for his neoclassical tone w/ a 1987x head but he also demo'ed the sv20h using the same cab w/ greenbacks and it was exactly the sound I am going for. I am hoping someone here tells me the difference is negligible and I can get by just fine with getting this tone using V-types. I also have a 1990's G12T-75 I can swap in too if needed. thanks for the help! also here's the video where Elmo demo's the SV20h and also captures that sweet tone im hoping to secure.


----------



## purpleplexi

That's one of the vids that made me get mine.


----------



## Handel85

purpleplexi said:


> That's one of the vids that made me get mine.


Did you also go with the matching cab and stock speakers?


----------



## purpleplexi

No I have the combo. Apart from the tone I bought it so I could go to gigs on the bus...... I keep thinking I'll get the matching cab.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Handel85 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> question on the V-type stock speakers in the sv212 matching cab. This will be my first head/cab purchase and I know with 100% certainty I want the sv20h for that sweet plexi sound. I'm a huge Elmo K fan and he uses greenbacks for his neoclassical tone w/ a 1987x head but he also demo'ed the sv20h using the same cab w/ greenbacks and it was exactly the sound I am going for. I am hoping someone here tells me the difference is negligible and I can get by just fine with getting this tone using V-types. I also have a 1990's G12T-75 I can swap in too if needed. thanks for the help! also here's the video where Elmo demo's the SV20h and also captures that sweet tone im hoping to secure.



Looks like his cab is the 1960AHW, so that's not Greenbacks (aka G12M25), that's G12H30 he has in it (can't remember if they're the 55Hz or the 75Hz ones), unless he swapped them. Different thing (I didn't like the G2M25s with my own SV20H, too gritty and grindy in the top end). And the V-Type actually sounds really good with the SV, to me it's second only to the G12H30 (I have the Anniversary in my EVH 2x12), and a bit better than the G12T75 (that I have in another cab). With the G12M25 trailing back quite a bit behind (my 1960B has G12M25s on top row and mid-80s "vented" G12T75s on bottom row). Especially for that 80s metal tone.
If I had the SV212 cab, I honestly wouldn't bother swapping speakers, it sounds great as is.


----------



## Handel85

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Looks like his cab is the 1960AHW, so that's not Greenbacks (aka G12M25), that's G12H30 he has in it (can't remember if they're the 55Hz or the 75Hz ones), unless he swapped them. Different thing (I didn't like the G2M25s with my own SV20H, too gritty and grindy in the top end). And the V-Type actually sounds really good with the SV, to me it's second only to the G12H30 (I have the Anniversary in my EVH 2x12), and a bit better than the G12T75 (that I have in another cab). With the G12M25 trailing back quite a bit behind (my 1960B has G12M25s on top row and mid-80s "vented" G12T75s on bottom row). Especially for that 80s metal tone.
> If I had the SV212 cab, I honestly wouldn't bother swapping speakers, it sounds great as is.



That is great to hear and appreciate the helpful feedback. so the statement, "Especially for that 80s metal tone" is related to the V-Types then correct? I'm really glad to hear that if that is the case, as that makes this next purchase pretty painless. i was considering working with the sweetwater rep to swap out the V-types for Greenbacks. Now I can simply buy the bundled sv20h and sv212 as-is!


----------



## junk notes

@WellBurnTheSky How did you like the V? Was it a Studio Series 1x12, or 2x12 that you tried out with the SV20H?


----------



## BlueX

WellBurnTheSky said:


> If I had the SV212 cab, I honestly wouldn't bother swapping speakers, it sounds great as is.



That's nice to hear. I've had my SV20H/SV212 stack for 1,5 year now, and have been thinking about trying other speakers. Now I can focus on playing guitar instead.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Handel85 said:


> Did you also go with the matching cab and stock speakers?




To the forum 
Congratulations on a great amp and cab.
Please enjoy them in good health my friend.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Handel85

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the forum
> Congratulations on a great amp and cab.
> Please enjoy them in good health my friend.
> Cheers
> Mitch



thank you @Mitchell Pearrow !


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

junk notes said:


> @WellBurnTheSky How did you like the V? Was it a Studio Series 1x12, or 2x12 that you tried out with the SV20H?


It was in a Divided by 13 semi-open 2x12 (the one my friend had with the RSA21 head he sold upon trying out my SV20H), it has a G12H30 Anniversary and a V-Type. Since my main cab is an EVH 212, I'm very tuned to the sound of the G12H (gigged with it for a full year, so 40 gigs until the pandemic and subsequent lockdown cut us short), so I could hear what the V-Type sounds like...and liked it a lot. We also had a Boogie tall 4x12 with the custom V30s Boogie has (which we both hated with the SV), and to my ear the V-Type has the cut of the V30 and the big bottom and smoothness of a well-worn G12H, without the harsh annoying upper mids of the V30. Which is in line with what I heard from demos.



Handel85 said:


> That is great to hear and appreciate the helpful feedback. so the statement, "Especially for that 80s metal tone" is related to the V-Types then correct? I'm really glad to hear that if that is the case, as that makes this next purchase pretty painless. i was considering working with the sweetwater rep to swap out the V-types for Greenbacks. Now I can simply buy the bundled sv20h and sv212 as-is!


Yeah. Me, I'm all about early 80s hard rock/metal tones (early 80s Gary Moore, Norum and YJM are big influences) and in all honesty for that tone I didn't like the grit the G12M has in the top end, I much prefer high end to be smooth and clean. My G12Ms (with are recent UK-made ones, quite worn-in from dozens of gigs at enough volume to compete with a loud drummer, I loved them with my faithful old DSL100) also have a tad less bottom end compared than the G12Hs in my EVH cab or the /13 cab. The G12H has similar mids (which I love) but more pleasant top end and more ample bottom end (in turn, the G12M is pretty tight).
In comparison the G12T75 (which is the YJM speaker) is a bit more modern, brighter but not as smooth, lots of OOMPH but less bite and "roar".
And from what I heard the V-Type has different mids (which are equally nice), overall sounds a bit more modern with those detailed mids, but equally nice. With a Strat, and OD pedal and SV20H, you'll get the tone you're looking for all day. The Marshall guys said the A/Bed several speakers with the SV and all agreed on the V-Type, and I wholeheartedly believe them. Only thing being, as most speakers, they need to be worn in a bit to sound their best.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## painted_klown

Hey all, 

I recently bought an SV20h myself, and have a question about tube rolling. 

From my understanding, you do not need to bias the tubes when you swap them out. Is that correct?

Also, when rolling in new tubes, do I have to buy ones that are matched, or with balanced triodes, etc? Or can I just throw in any tube of the correct type and see how she sounds?

Apologies for the noob questions, but I am not very well versed in tube rolling. This isn't my first tube amp, but my only other tube amps are an Epiphone Valve Jr (only one preamp and one power tube, so none of this applies), and a Fender Blues Jr IV that I haven't owned long enough to need to change the tubes. 

The reason for this question is because I have a JJ 12ax7 laying around, as well as the 12ax7 Groove Tubes in my Fender, and I thought it might be fun to mess around with what I have on hand, to see what happens. 

Anyone care to educate me on these matters? 

Thanks.


----------



## scozz

painted_klown said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently bought an SV20h myself, and have a question about tube rolling.
> 
> From my understanding, you do not need to bias the tubes when you swap them out. Is that correct?
> 
> Also, when rolling in new tubes, do I have to buy ones that are matched, or with balanced triodes, etc? Or can I just throw in any tube of the correct type and see how she sounds?
> 
> Apologies for the noob questions, but I am not very well versed in tube rolling. This isn't my first tube amp, but my only other tube amps are an Epiphone Valve Jr (only one preamp and one power tube, so none of this applies), and a Fender Blues Jr IV that I haven't owned long enough to need to change the tubes.
> 
> The reason for this question is because I have a JJ 12ax7 laying around, as well as the 12ax7 Groove Tubes in my Fender, and I thought it might be fun to mess around with what I have on hand, to see what happens.
> 
> Anyone care to educate me on these matters?
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the Marshall Forum @painted_klown.

Yes, no need to bias the tubes, the amp is cathode bias so you’re good. I’ve been told there’s no need to buy matched tubes, but I always buy a matched set.

The preamp tubes in your SV are JJs, you can use lots of different value tubes in the preamp, you’re not limited to just 12AX7s.


----------



## painted_klown

scozz said:


> Welcome to the Marshall Forum @painted_klown.
> 
> Yes, no need to bias the tubes, the amp is cathode bias so you’re good. I’ve been told there’s no need to buy matched tubes, but I always buy a matched set.
> 
> The preamp tubes in your SV are JJs, you can use lots of different value tubes in the preamp, you’re not limited to 12AX7s.


Thank you for the information. 

I was not aware that I can roll different tube types into the preamp. That's very cool, and tells me that I have a lot of homework to do. LOL! This could end up being a lot more fun than I even imagined.


----------



## Alestir

scozz said:


> Very nice!
> 
> These Marshall Studio amps are what many of us have wanted for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> (I see on your TV the pathetically juvenile Texas Democrats running, (or should I say flying), away from their responsibilities!)
> 
> Ok, Ok, I'll shut up now!



By trying to stop more Jim Crow laws! You have a problem with that, big mouth?

Yes, shut up!


----------



## scozz

@painted_klown, Here’s a chart of some preamp tubes and their gain value in percentage. A 12AX7 being 100%


----------



## painted_klown

@scozz 

This chart is great! Thank you for posting it. 

I genuinely appreciate the assistance.


----------



## Mark Collier

Boldkharma said:


> View attachment 92501
> Wow,
> 
> What a long and informative thread! All I can say is a I love my SV20H and SC20H. They are all I wanted in a Marshall for a very long time!
> 
> reverbnation.com/groupetherapy



Nice room and setup!

A slight aside, what is that mixer you have there? 

I use a Tascam 32SD as a mixer and recorder in my room and am interested if that is the newer Tascam version.


----------



## Boldkharma

Handel85 said:


> That is great to hear and appreciate the helpful feedback. so the statement, "Especially for that 80s metal tone" is related to the V-Types then correct? I'm really glad to hear that if that is the case, as that makes this next purchase pretty painless. i was considering working with the sweetwater rep to swap out the V-types for Greenbacks. Now I can simply buy the bundled sv20h and sv212 as-is!




I may be in the minority here but I absolutely love the V-types. I first tried one in my DSL40C. I have since put them in my 1936 cab and I have the SV212 and SC1x12 cabs with them. I have owned and played a lot of celestions but the V's work for me. They sound fantastic clean to mean.


----------



## junk notes

WellBurnTheSky said:


> to my ear the V-Type has the cut of the V30 and the big bottom and smoothness of a well-worn G12H, without the harsh annoying upper mids of the V30. Which is in line with what I heard from demos.


Sounds good, thanks for the review. I eventually will have to try out these 12" V-type speakers with the SV20H.
With the new V speakers at roughly $99.00 U.S., perhaps try them out and hear how they would sound through a 4x12.. (Next, through the 50w and 100w heads. No prob with 280w right? )


----------



## Boldkharma

Mark Collier said:


> Nice room and setup!
> 
> A slight aside, what is that mixer you have there?
> 
> I use a Tascam 32SD as a mixer and recorder in my room and am interested if that is the newer Tascam version.


 
Hi,

It's a Tascam model 24 mixer/recorder


----------



## junk notes

WellBurnTheSky said:


> to my ear the V-Type has the cut of the V30 and the big bottom and smoothness of a well-worn G12H, without the harsh annoying upper mids of the V30. Which is in line with what I heard from demos.


I found a pair of 16Ω V's and emailed my reasonable offer. He was asking close to new with warranty, so waiting to hear back.


----------



## Handel85

nice. I'm looking forward to trying them out in the sv212 w/ my sv20h. SV212 is backordered right now at Sweetwater, but can't wait to give em a go!


----------



## rolijen

I 100% agree that the V-types work really well with the Studio amps. Great in fact.


----------



## junk notes

They said yes to my offer, but mistakenly found out that they are over two hours away. I asked respectively to meet half way to cut fuel costs. Who knows, they might go for it! There is still a chance for at least a pair of these V-types!


----------



## JAC

Both SC20 and SV20 are very nice. God willing my next Marshall with be the SV20H. It is on my radar after I get a few small expenses cleared up. So far I have managed to get C5H, JTM1H, DSL1HR, DSL15C, Origins 20H. I dig Marshalls. The SV20H appears to be my dream Marshall so far. I hope they keep making these for a while.


----------



## purpleplexi

Much as I love my SV I keep looking at SCs lately. Also I'm wondrin what the SV would sound like jumpered into the SC....


----------



## Biff Maloy

I had my SV20H and 2525H paired up yesterday. Both at 20 watts into their matching 2x12s. The MJ was set on the rhythm channel unclipped and i was plugged into the high treble input on the SV. Both amps were driving and i had my MXR Echoplex and Preamp into the SV for a wet/dry. Those pedals also sounded good into the Jubilee. 
Aside from anybody should understand what a Les Paul sounded like into this i can say for sure if one 20 watt head ain't enough try two.


----------



## scozz

purpleplexi said:


> Much as I love my SV I keep looking at SCs lately. Also I'm wondrin what the SV would sound like jumpered into the SC....


That sounds pretty interesting!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Biff Maloy said:


> I had my SV20H and 2525H paired up yesterday. Both at 20 watts into their matching 2x12s. The MJ was set on the rhythm channel unclipped and i was plugged into the high treble input on the SV. Both amps were driving and i had my MXR Echoplex and Preamp into the SV for a wet/dry. Those pedals also sounded good into the Jubilee.
> Aside from anybody should understand what a Les Paul sounded like into this i can say for sure if one 20 watt head ain't enough try two.


I can truly appreciate that, because I do it all the time. 
Only I don’t have the studio amps.
Thanks


----------



## Biff Maloy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can truly appreciate that, because I do it all the time.
> Only I don’t have the studio amps.
> Thanks



Yeah. I knew you run yours hard. I had to use my MXR Stereo Chorus to split signal to both amps. I kept it off and just ran Echo off one side. Jubilee's clean channel cranked and breaking up complimented the SV very well. LAF though. 

I've been contemplating getting a Radial Switchbone for splitting signal but here lately I'm looking hard at a GigRig G3 or most likely the G3 Atom. I don't use a lot of effects but I tend to swap some in and out for different flavors. Either one of those would be a way more advanced splitter and allow me to "home" those pedals i don't use very often but still like to kick em on every now and then.


----------



## Boldkharma

Another day of tonal bliss!


----------



## '2204'

I haven`t read thru this SV20 discussion but just listened to this demo video of it & it is too good not to share here [apologies if it already has been].


----------



## G the wildman

I visited the Marshall factory yesterday. Had my sv repaired. Such a fabulous culture in the workforce, long may they have success.

Great to have it back, spent 4 hours messing with it when I got home.

My attenuator is well employed again. Ha ha.

Everything is "All Right Now".

G


----------



## ichocobo

Biff Maloy said:


> I had to use my MXR Stereo Chorus to split signal to both amps.


Stupid question: why don't you use the high treble low input to jumper to the jubilee instead of the pedal? Are there any side effects using this method?


----------



## Biff Maloy

ichocobo said:


> Stupid question: why don't you use the high treble low input to jumper to the jubilee instead of the pedal? Are there any side effects using this method?



I was just looking to get each amp to be a complimentary tone together. Not for one to influence the other. And, the pedal just happened to be near by. 

Plus, i dont use a jumper that much anyway on the SV.


----------



## ichocobo

Biff Maloy said:


> I was just looking to get each amp to be a complimentary tone together. Not for one to influence the other. And, the pedal just happened to be near by.
> 
> Plus, i dont use a jumper that much anyway on the SV.


Maybe I'm missing something, I mean chaining both amps a la Hendrix. This way they share the same pedalboard but one doesn't affect the other as far as I know

.


----------



## Biff Maloy

ichocobo said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, I mean chaining both amps a la Hendrix. This way they share the same pedalboard but one doesn't affect the other as far as I know
> View attachment 93594
> .



I understand the chaining part. Wasn't just Hendrix. 

I guess the real answer to your question is i didn't have a reason or serious thought for one way vs the other. A lot of dual amp rigs have been split by a stereo pedal also. I usually use a delay. I hadn't had the matching slant 2x12 cabinets long. Up till then i had used a 2061CX 2x12 and just used one of the heads. So it was more so to hear the amps together than anything.


----------



## ichocobo

Biff Maloy said:


> I understand the chaining part. Wasn't just Hendrix.
> 
> I guess the real answer to your question is i didn't have a reason or serious thought for one way vs the other. A lot of dual amp rigs have been split by a stereo pedal also. I usually use a delay. I hadn't had the matching slant 2x12 cabinets long. Up till then i had used a 2061CX 2x12 and just used one of the heads. So it was more so to hear the amps together than anything.



Ok, it was the other way around in fact. I was asking to ensure I was doing it right...!
I see an advantage with a chorus or delay turned on, but since you had it turned off I was wondering the reason to do it that way besides convenience. Thank you!


----------



## Biff Maloy

ichocobo said:


> Ok, it was the other way around in fact. I was asking to ensure I was doing it right...!
> I see an advantage with a chorus or delay turned on, but since you had it turned off I was wondering the reason to do it that way besides convenience. Thank you!



Amp ABY and pedal switchers that also do that have been on my list. I dont use a lot of effects at one time but i tend to swap a few around. Get those options organized to use if i want along with the amps. Tired of plugging....unplugging....

I don't see anything wrong with what you're doing. It's just another way to get what you want. It must be working for you.


----------



## marshallmellowed

ichocobo said:


> Ok, it was the other way around in fact. I was asking to ensure I was doing it right...!
> I see an advantage with a chorus or delay turned on, but since you had it turned off I was wondering the reason to do it that way besides convenience. Thank you!


One thing to keep in mind, when you jumper out of the low input to go to another amp, you're probably going to have a slight loss of gain on the SV20. Anytime you plug into both the Hi and Low input, you'll be changing the input impedance slightly (typically results in a slightly lower input level). Using a pedal to split the signal to 2 amps would eliminate that side effect, but also introduces it's own side effects. No wrong or right way to do it.


----------



## purpleplexi

G the wildman said:


> I visited the Marshall factory yesterday. Had my sv repaired. Such a fabulous culture in the workforce, long may they have success.
> 
> Great to have it back, spent 4 hours messing with it when I got home.
> 
> My attenuator is well employed again. Ha ha.
> 
> Everything is "All Right Now".
> 
> G


I always love going to the big M - like you I find the staff will do anything to help. One time I went in and Lemmy's roadie came in with Murder 1 for a service. Another time my six button footswitch had died. I had emailed and told them I was coming. I parked, walked to the door, waved the old switch and the girl just handed me a new one. Got back to the car and my wife said 'are they closed?'. I said 'no I've got the new one'. Took perhaps 25 seconds. She was amazed. Best customer service ever. Even walked into Jim once. 'Are they looking after you?' Didn't matter that I was a nobody....


----------



## G the wildman

purpleplexi said:


> I always love going to the big M - like you I find the staff will do anything to help. One time I went in and Lemmy's roadie came in with Murder 1 for a service. Another time my six button footswitch had died. I had emailed and told them I was coming. I parked, walked to the door, waved the old switch and the girl just handed me a new one. Got back to the car and my wife said 'are they closed?'. I said 'no I've got the new one'. Took perhaps 25 seconds. She was amazed. Best customer service ever. Even walked into Jim once. 'Are they looking after you?' Didn't matter that I was a nobody....



yeh, that is great. Such a culture comes from the top. Jim must have been a real people person.

last time I went, I had the factory tour, just a great memory.

G


----------



## purpleplexi

Yeah the other time I met him was at a product launch. Stood in line to get my signed poster and there was no - OK you've got your poster sod off. Stood chatting away for prob 10-15 mins about all sorts of stuff. In my experience totally nice guy. I know there are others who have a different opinion but I take people as I find them.


----------



## JAC

I've had mine now for a few weeks. I love it so far. I'm waiting for the SV-212 cabinet to get shipped to me. It is on back order but, I'm hoping to get it soon. Right now I'm going through a WGS Green Baret 12 inch 16 ohm through a Raven cab which had a Celestion G12 originally in it.


----------



## '2204'

G the wildman said:


> I visited the Marshall factory yesterday. Had my sv repaired. Such a fabulous culture in the workforce, long may they have success.
> 
> Great to have it back, spent 4 hours messing with it when I got home.
> 
> My attenuator is well employed again. Ha ha.
> 
> Everything is "All Right Now".
> 
> G


What was the problem that you were having with your SV20?


----------



## G the wildman

wntbtw said:


> What was the problem that you were having with your SV20?




I had a nasty buzz at the end of all power chords or strong notes.

I rolled and changed all valves. Marshall put another set of finals in, rebiased and changed one pre-amp tube.

Gave me a guitar to test it. Hey presto. All fixed.

I wonder how many famous musicians have played that guitar.

Amp is great now.

G


----------



## ken361

G the wildman said:


> I had a nasty buzz at the end of all power chords or strong notes.
> 
> I rolled and changed all valves. Marshall put another set of finals in, rebiased and changed one pre-amp tube.
> 
> Gave me a guitar to test it. Hey presto. All fixed.
> 
> I wonder how many famous musicians have played that guitar.
> 
> Amp is great now.
> 
> G


rebiased?


----------



## Georgiatec

G the wildman said:


> I had a nasty buzz at the end of all power chords or strong notes.
> 
> I rolled and changed all valves. Marshall put another set of finals in, rebiased and changed one pre-amp tube.
> 
> Gave me a guitar to test it. Hey presto. All fixed.
> 
> I wonder how many famous musicians have played that guitar.
> 
> Amp is great now.
> 
> G


Was it a Yamaha SG? If it was, I've played it....I'm not famous though.


----------



## G the wildman

ken361 said:


> rebiased?


 The Technician, said he set the bias to factory settings.

G


----------



## G the wildman

Georgiatec said:


> Was it a Yamaha SG? If it was, I've played it....I'm not famous though.



No it was a Gibson Les Paul. Very well used.

Not famous - there is still time.
G


----------



## purpleplexi

G the wildman said:


> No it was a Gibson Les Paul. Very well used.
> 
> Not famous - there is still time.
> G


The brown norlin? I've played that. I'm sort of famous. In Kettering....
SVs are cathode biased. AFAIK it can't be adjusted.


----------



## purpleplexi

Out of curiosity did they plug your amp into a variac? Every time I've tested an amp there it's been on a variac. Don't know whether it's because they love variacs or because there's huge changes in the available current due to the fact that it's a factory with loads of electrical stuff going on and off all the time.


----------



## G the wildman

purpleplexi said:


> The brown norlin? I've played that. I'm sort of famous. In Kettering....
> SVs are cathode biased. AFAIK it can't be adjusted.


I know very little about electronics but I was told that SV20s are cathode biased.

However, I am looking at the invoice right now and it says. "Faulty output valves replaced and Bias set to factory specification."


----------



## G the wildman

purpleplexi said:


> The brown norlin? I've played that. I'm sort of famous. In Kettering....
> SVs are cathode biased. AFAIK it can't be adjusted.



Yes it was brown. Glad to have joined the Kettering club!


----------



## '2204'

G the wildman said:


> I had a nasty buzz at the end of all power chords or strong notes.
> 
> I rolled and changed all valves. Marshall put another set of finals in, rebiased and changed one pre-amp tube.
> 
> Gave me a guitar to test it. Hey presto. All fixed.
> 
> I wonder how many famous musicians have played that guitar.
> 
> Amp is great now.
> 
> G


Thank you for your reply--I was just curious with what your amp was doing wrong.


----------



## '2204'

G the wildman said:


> I know very little about electronics but I was told that SV20s are cathode biased.
> 
> However, I am looking at the invoice right now and it says. "Faulty output valves replaced and Bias set to factory specification."


Hmmm-any way you can call Marshall and ask them about your amp`s power tubes having to be biased, when you thought that your amp was cathode biased and therefore is self-biasing? Curious minds are curious about this!


----------



## booh

purpleplexi said:


> ...SVs are cathode biased. AFAIK it can't be adjusted.


There are resistors to regulate the screen grid voltage (as far as I know). Possibly a resistor was wrong or defective and had to be replaced.


----------



## marshallmellowed

wntbtw said:


> Hmmm-any way you can call Marshall and ask them about your amp`s power tubes having to be biased, when you thought that your amp was cathode biased and therefore is self-biasing? Curious minds are curious about this!


Probably just a generic form they fill out when an amp comes in. He may have just "checked" the bias to verify it was in range, and "checked" the "bias checked" box.


----------



## G the wildman

wntbtw said:


> Hmmm-any way you can call Marshall and ask them about your amp`s power tubes having to be biased, when you thought that your amp was cathode biased and therefore is self-biasing? Curious minds are curious about this!



I appreciate the quest for knowledge in our community.

But do not really want to bother them. Although, I am quite sure that they would respond if asked.

Bottom line bloody great company and my amp is rocking.

G


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


>



When I see these videos, it reminds me of those that only ever use the upper left input and complain about it being overly bright, basically using only 1/2 the amp.


----------



## Biff Maloy

What surprises me is hardly nobody talks about the top right and jump over to high treble. Use more normal channel with enough treble channel to give some top end. It was one of the first combinations i liked right off. Then i found out later Frampton set his plexi like that. If i use a boost pedal this is what i go with.


----------



## Mark Collier

Biff Maloy said:


> What surprises me is hardly nobody talks about the top right and jump over to high treble. Use more normal channel with enough treble channel to give some top end. It was one of the first combinations i liked right off. Then i found out later Frampton set his plexi like that. If i use a boost pedal this is what i go with.



Because I use mostly Tele's and my 2015 Gibson LP (all on the bright side of things) this is also how I run mine, mostly.


----------



## junk notes

Biff Maloy said:


> What surprises me is hardly nobody talks about the *top right and jump over to high treble*. Use more normal channel with enough treble channel to give some top end. It was one of the first combinations i liked right off. Then i found out later Frampton set his plexi like that. If i use a boost pedal this is what i go with.


I use a Y-cable for that.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Biff Maloy said:


> What surprises me is hardly nobody talks about the top right and jump over to high treble. Use more normal channel with enough treble channel to give some top end. It was one of the first combinations i liked right off. Then i found out later Frampton set his plexi like that.  If i use a boost pedal this is what i go with.





junk notes said:


> I use a Y-cable for that.


I use a "Y" cable also, but I think he's jumping the top 2 inputs, and plugging into the lower right (Normal Low), which will have a different result than using a "Y" cable.


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> What surprises me is hardly nobody talks about the top right and jump over to high treble. Use more normal channel with enough treble channel to give some top end. It was one of the first combinations i liked right off. Then i found out later Frampton set his plexi like that. If i use a boost pedal this is what i go with.


I haven’t seen too many guys doing that. I don’t own a Plexi so I’ve never actually tried it, how would you describe the overall tone Biff?


----------



## junk notes

marshallmellowed said:


> I use a "Y" cable also, but I think he's jumping the top 2 inputs, and plugging into the lower right (Normal Low), which will have a different result than using a "Y" cable.


Oh, thanks. yes, I have tried that at home on the 1959, IIRC when I have a fussy pedal hitting the front end, since there is no effects loop. I stick with the Y for the 1992 most the time, and for gigs.

Looking forward to this weekend though, when I get the SV head. I will at least play it for a couple of weeks before it makes its transition into a Superbass. It will be nice having an effects loop handling some of the pedals that slam the front end.


----------



## purpleplexi

junk notes said:


> Oh, thanks. yes, I have tried that at home on the 1959, IIRC when I have a fussy pedal hitting the front end, since there is no effects loop. I stick with the Y for the 1992 most the time, and for gigs.
> 
> Looking forward to this weekend though, when I get the SV head. I will at least play it for a couple of weeks before it makes its transition into a Superbass. It will be nice having an effects loop handling some of the pedals that slam the front end.



Is it much bother to convert it to superbass spec?


----------



## Biff Maloy

scozz said:


> I haven’t seen too many guys doing that. I don’t own a Plexi so I’ve never actually tried it, how would you describe the overall tone Biff?



Little more meat. Not as much gain.


----------



## Biff Maloy

junk notes said:


> I use a Y-cable for that.



I've got a Y cable. Use that sometimes also. My point was an observation on jumpering. Truth is most of the time I'm high treble only, no boost pedals and cranked.


----------



## junk notes

purpleplexi said:


> Is it much bother to convert it to superbass spec?


no Sir, not much bother with a little patience. That will go for me as well. Hopefully taking images along the way.
(I would not recommend this mod to a new and/or original SV, unless you are O.K. with resale. I am doing this to, and on, a previously owned used one)


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> no Sir, not much bother with a little patience. That will go for me as well. Hopefully taking images along the way.
> (I would not recommend this mod to a new and/or original SV, unless you are O.K. with resale. I am doing this to, and on, a previously owned used one)


Just curious, what's the reasoning that this will make the SV20 a better amp than stock?


----------



## junk notes

marshallmellowed said:


> Just curious, what's the reasoning that this will make the SV20 *a better amp than stock*?


No, nothing to do with that. Marshall does not offer a 1992 in a Studio, only the 1959. The same reasoning goes behind players who prefer a Superbass 100 over the Superlead 100.
Also, filtering would be seasoned to taste. I prefer lowered cans on the screens and mains, closer to the early 68 spec opposed to the 69/73-74. 

Just picked it up tonight! Looking forward to dialing it in.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> No, nothing to do with that. Marshall does not offer a 1992 in a Studio, only the 1959. The same reasoning goes behind players who prefer a Superbass 100 over the Superlead 100.
> Also, filtering would be seasoned to taste. I prefer lowered cans on the screens and mains, closer to the early 68 spec opposed to the 69/73-74.
> 
> Just picked it up tonight! Looking forward to dialing it in.


So you just picked up an SV20 ??


----------



## Rickrevs

hi all
ive owned the sv for a few months now and instead of trawling through all the old posts...is there an issue with using the fx loop?? as ive just started to use pedals instead of a processor and the delay just sounds harsh and brittle to me through the loop is this a thing or is it my ears or gear im using TIA


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> So you just picked up an SV20 ??


Yes I did @Mitchell Pearrow! Already have done my first mod.. Do you like Skittles?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Rickrevs said:


> hi all
> ive owned the sv for a few months now and instead of trawling through all the old posts...is there an issue with using the fx loop?? as ive just started to use pedals instead of a processor and the delay just sounds harsh and brittle to me through the loop is this a thing or is it my ears or gear im using TIA


No issues that I'm aware of. I run a TC Hall of Fame reverb in the loop, and have run a TC Flashback X4 delay through the loop also, both sound fine. I would suspect the delay you're using just isn't a good fit for the amp.


----------



## wardal

Rickrevs said:


> hi all
> ive owned the sv for a few months now and instead of trawling through all the old posts...is there an issue with using the fx loop?? as ive just started to use pedals instead of a processor and the delay just sounds harsh and brittle to me through the loop is this a thing or is it my ears or gear im using TIA


I own the sv 20 combo and I run a Boss DD500 and a ventris dual reverb through the loop, among other effects. I can relate to what you are saying because these effects, particularly the reverb, do not sound good. I am not sure if it is something I could adjust within the reverb to improve the sound. I did play around with the reverb's master volume and it improved some. Sooooo...that's all I have.


----------



## mad5066

If you're trying to use time based effects while cranking the amp to achieve power tube drive (distortion) then they are going to sound like s*** no matter what, imo that's why having an FX loop on this amp is kinda dumb for that reason. I plan on getting a fryette PS2 so I can use the PS2s FX loop for time based effects so it will be after the power tube saturation.


----------



## Rickrevs

mad5066 said:


> If you're trying to use time based effects while cranking the amp to achieve power tube drive (distortion) then they are going to sound like s*** no matter what, imo that's why having an FX loop on this amp is kinda dumb for that reason. I plan on getting a fryette PS2 so I can use the PS2s FX loop for time based effects so it will be after the power tube saturation.


 
you've just reinforced what i was thinking...that it might be something like this as its a non master volume amp...i have just got a different delay to try.. but if its the same. il try it through the front


----------



## Rickrevs

marshallmellowed said:


> No issues that I'm aware of. I run a TC Hall of Fame reverb in the loop, and have run a TC Flashback X4 delay through the loop also, both sound fine. I would suspect the delay you're using just isn't a good fit for the amp.


ive been running a canyon, but i have a dd3 to try... so if thats the same, il try in the front end and see if its any better


----------



## mad5066

GL but you'll likely have to run it in the front which is not wrong but will be different than using the ps or something similar.


----------



## ken361

Combo going into the peavey 212 greenbacks sounds great think I need the head next


----------



## lespaulsg

hi guys,

new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp

Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?

ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.

I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?

or

get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x

or

ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it

thanks


----------



## johan.b

To get the best from your sv20, I suggest you build the attenuator in the wotkbech sektion. It's an easy build, not much money and all reports suggest it's great sounding... it's a long thread, but all the info you need is updated into the first post, as far as I've heard.

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/simple-attenuators-design-and-testing.98285/


----------



## Sacalait

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?
> 
> ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.
> 
> I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?
> 
> or
> 
> get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x
> 
> or
> 
> ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it
> 
> thanks



Ah man! That's a tough one because there's no way around how to make that amp sound great- and that's by turning it up to the sweet spot. For me that's about 7 on the volume. And t's LOUD there. So an attenuation device would be necessary. I don't have much I can recommend. But this is a good place to find one. Otherwise, I just love my SV20.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I run a Butler Tube Driver in front of mine for reasonable volume use. I use an MXR 10 Band EQ to fine tune it. I get a pretty good representation of the amp cranked this way.


----------



## junk notes

lespaulsg said:


> get an attenuator to soak some of the load


You got it.


----------



## junk notes

Rickrevs said:


> a non master volume amp...i have just got a different delay to try.. but if its the same. il try it through the front


The digital delays work very well in the loop. The analog types work well too, but also sound decent through the front end.
You also can either use a Y-cable (or not) and jumper input I low to input II high or low, through the analog delay if you have not tried that.. Tweak Loudness 2 volume, and blend pedal levels to taste.


junk notes said:


> I had posted this diagram in another thread, that hopefully should help.
> (sub reverb pedal instead of delay pedal, or any pedal.)


----------



## marshallmellowed

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?
> 
> ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.
> 
> I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?
> 
> or
> 
> get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x
> 
> or
> 
> ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it
> 
> thanks


Crank and attenuate for non-master amps. Other ways to keep the volume low are more of a compromise, relying more on overdrive from pedals (might as well buy a cheaper pedal platform amp).


----------



## Terr Lee

I had the JHS LBAB with my SV20C and it was terrible. Sucked every ounce of tone out and was unusable for me. I throw my Full Drive 2 in front of the amp now and it’s heaven. Sounds great and can get great clean and dirty sounds at very reasonable volumes. It hits the amp just right.


----------



## junk notes

Terr Lee said:


> *I had the JHS LBAB with my SV20C and it was terrible. Sucked every ounce of tone out and was unusable for me.* I throw my Full Drive 2 in front of the amp now and it’s heaven. Sounds great and can get great clean and dirty sounds at very reasonable volumes. It hits the amp just right.


https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/jhs-little-black-amp-box-attenuator.112381/page-2


Nik Henville said:


> Like
> many are
> saying upstream...
> It's (just about) all right if you like fizzy pre-amp distortion,
> but appalling if you want that power-tube growl of a great amplifier like a Marshall.
> It's all about preferences and taste, and if you're after the full overdriven thing, it's a little weak sounding.
> 
> Of course - your mileage will vary, one man's fizzy is another man's tone


----------



## faerdi

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?
> 
> ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.
> 
> I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?
> 
> or
> 
> get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x
> 
> or
> 
> ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it
> 
> thanks



With my SV20 I use the Tone King Ironman II Mini attenuator. To be honest, I never tried another device, so I can‘t compare it to other attenuators.
But I can tell you that it‘s a pure joy, to use the SV20 and the Ironman together.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Every week or so at rehearsal I'm bringing different pedals to try out as a boost for my SV20H rig, and still haven't found anything that beats my v1.3 OCD clone. That one sounds big, full and liquid, just like the amp but gainier, does the early 80s thing perfectly (and is almost dead silent).
Interestingly, the RAT, that sounded and felt just awesome with the SC20H I'm also using (the friend that owns the room we rehearse in has one, along with a couple of cabs including the EVH 2x12 I'm used to), doesn't work as well with the SV (it's noisier too). Doesn't clean up as well either. The RAT did the Nuno thing perfectly with the SC though.
So yeah, that specific iteration of the OCD circuit is, to me, The One with the SV20H and the EVH cab. The only one that came close was the "Barber" Direct Drive clone, but the v1.3 OCD still beat it.
And having used both the SV and SC intensively, the SV still is my favorite of the two, it's a bit fuller and more complex (while the SC has more cut), which makes sense with channels being in parallel vs the cascaded topology of the SC, and has a dynamic response I prefer.



Terr Lee said:


> I had the JHS LBAB with my SV20C and it was terrible. Sucked every ounce of tone out and was unusable for me.


A volume box only works if you're a gigging guitarist that needs to knock a couple of dBs off to adjust for the room, it definitely doesn't really work if you're shooting for "bedroom volume".


----------



## purpleplexi

Totally disagree. The little black box is great if you use it properly.


----------



## BlueX

WellBurnTheSky said:


> still haven't found anything that beats my v1.3 OCD clone



Interesting, need to try one with my SV20. Maybe a build kit.


----------



## donwagar

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?



You can probably get decent tone by cutting the volume through the loop, with an EQ or volume pedal or Little Black Box. I tried it with an EQ pedal, EQ set flat just using it for volume cut. It was alright. But IMO if you want the real tone out of the SV you have to attenuate it.

As Johan.b mentioned above, if you are handy, build the attenuator in the Simple Attenuator thread over in the Workbench area. Works great, sounds great, and isn't that expensive.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

BlueX said:


> Interesting, need to try one with my SV20. Maybe a build kit.


Musikding in Germany has a kit based around the Aion FX Titan PCB that you can use to build that revision (one of my OCDs actually is one of these kits).
Here's the kit:
https://www.musikding.de/Titan-kit
Here's the Aion page on the project:
https://aionfx.com/project/titan-legacy/
and here there's a chart with values for different versions:
http://effectslayouts.blogspot.com/2016/06/fulltone-ocd.html

One of my OCDs is built on veroboard to v1.3 specs, the other one is an Aion kit that started its like as a v1.4 (with a charge pump to power it with 18v from a 9vdc in) and was quickly modded to v1.3 (still with the charge pump), I built a 3rd one for a friend on perfboard, to v1.3 specs as well, the 1st and 3rd sound identical, the Aion kit is almost the same. Note that I think a huge part of why I prefer the v1.3 is because it's the one with symmetrical clipping (v1.4 and later use asymmetrical clipping), which I always prefer.


----------



## hpharley90

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?
> 
> ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.
> 
> I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?
> 
> or
> 
> get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x
> 
> or
> 
> ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it
> 
> thanks


Get a heavy sleeping bag and hang it over the cab. Peel back some enough so speakers can breath a little and keep volume controlled...
I might have to try this....

edit.
I dislike attenuators. I've tried two. I sent them right back. I should have more patience.


----------



## scozz

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?
> 
> ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.
> 
> I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?
> 
> or
> 
> get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x
> 
> or
> 
> ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it
> 
> thanks


My choice would be an attenuator, I use one with my SC20 for home playing and it works great.

There are all kinds of really good attenuators out there in all price ranges. From around $200 to around $1500, the more expensive ones have all kinds of other features besides attenuating.

There are attenuators virtually for every budget, just gotta decide how much you’re willing to spend and do the research. 

Btw, Welcome to the Marshall Forum.


----------



## BlueX

lespaulsg said:


> decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors



Welcome to MF! I use Weber MiniMASS (attenuator) between my SV20H and the cab, and it works great. Seems to be quite popular. I imported it myself from the US to Europe without problem (but with taxes).



WellBurnTheSky said:


> a kit based around the Aion FX Titan PCB



Thanks, I will check this out!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

lespaulsg said:


> hi guys,
> 
> new here and to marshall amps in general. Like a lot of you, i got the origin 20h, liked it, played the sv20h and decided i need it. So ive got one coming on the way. I know the sv20 is not a bedroom amp and needs to be played loud to get the intended sound. One thing every review (and most posts here) mentions thats its a LOUD amp
> 
> Can one of you fine folks set me straight here on how to best go about getting decent tones from the sv20 without annoying my neighbors (one shared wall)?
> 
> ive got an orange ppc212v w/ creambacks.
> 
> I can power the front and adjust OD pedals volume accordingly - (OCD, TS, JHS Soul Food, xotic drive sl)?
> 
> or
> 
> get an attenuator to soak some of the load - like the bugera power soak or the torpedo captor x
> 
> or
> 
> ive got a jhs lbab but never really used it
> 
> 
> thanks




To The Forum


----------



## lespaulsg

thank you to everyone for the feedback! UPS delayed my package from friday until today (monday) so my sv20h should be in today! I've got my george l gold jumper and a couple of gibsons on standby, ready to rock

i also have a couple of other heads, so I decided going the attenuation route would be the way. I got the bugera power soak and also had my eye on the weber mini mass 50w. Ive read good things about these 2 attenuators (in this thread) but when i contacted weber, they recommended getting the weber mass 100w and that they wouldn't use the 50w mini on the sv20h. Seems like sales hyperbole, but their website does mention having 4x more attenuation wattage than the amp, so in this case, a 20w sv20 would need a 100w weber?

I think maybe theyre just trying to upsell me?


----------



## BlueX

lespaulsg said:


> weber, they recommended getting the weber mass 100w



This is strange. When I bought my MiniMASS (directly from Weber) I got excellent support, and recommendations to use the MiniMASS 50 W for a 20W Marshall amp.

Did you mention other amps, maybe some 50W amps? I think the recommended limit for MiniMASS is 35W. (or they have a supply issue with MiniMASS)


----------



## lespaulsg

BlueX said:


> Did you mention other amps, maybe some 50W amps? I think the recommended limit for MiniMASS is 35W. (or they have a supply issue with MiniMASS)



thats a good point - i did mention other amps, but none are much higher than the sv20 - a 15w orange or15 and a 22w drri, maybe thats why?


----------



## BlueX

lespaulsg said:


> i did mention other amps, but none are much higher than the sv20 - a 15w orange or15 and a 22w drri, maybe thats why?



Seems like a misunderstanding, on Weber's part. It still says "_Designed for use with 35w amplifiers and lower_" on their web page. If you get in contact with them again, it would be interesting to hear arguments why you should use a 100W attenuator for a 20W amp.


----------



## lespaulsg

i didnt realize the difference from youtube videos but this sv20h is something else. Im just hitting the front with xotic sl drive and its so good. It feels like theres just more depth to the sound? maybe more mids? I'll keep playing with it and a/b'ing but its a noticeable difference

the high treble channel kills my ears tho damn


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

lespaulsg said:


> i didnt realize the difference from youtube videos but this sv20h is something else. Im just hitting the front with xotic sl drive and its so good. It feels like theres just more depth to the sound? maybe more mids? I'll keep playing with it and a/b'ing but its a noticeable difference
> 
> the high treble channel kills my ears tho damn


WELCOME TO THE FORUM 
Nice looking stable of amps my friend 



Mitch


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

lespaulsg said:


> i didnt realize the difference from youtube videos but this sv20h is something else. Im just hitting the front with xotic sl drive and its so good. It feels like theres just more depth to the sound? maybe more mids? I'll keep playing with it and a/b'ing but its a noticeable difference
> 
> the high treble channel kills my ears tho damn


Congrats, killer amp collection ! And yes, the SV is a marvelous amp, sounds and feels just right.

Since you have both the SV20 and OR20, quick question: is the SV louder ? I'm thinking of getting an OR20 to go along my SV and be both my backup amp and the 2nd side of a stereo rig...


----------



## jenfi

Hi!!

I play this amp with the trebble channel at 8 with a -6db attenuator and i haven't more headroom to play solo (with a clean boost in the loop).
Some solutions to solve this problem ? i have seen post on the JHS black amp box ?

thx for your help


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

jenfi said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I play this amp with the trebble channel at 8 with a -6db attenuator and i haven't more headroom to play solo (with a clean boost in the loop).
> Some solutions to solve this problem ? i have seen post on the JHS black amp box ?
> 
> thx for your help


Welcome to the forum!

I've had some success using the LBB in the loop along with a clean boost (like an Electro-Harmonix LPB-1). Set the LBB to no more than 75% and you should be able to get a bit of a volume boost. A better solution is to get a Bad Cat Unleash reamplifier, which has 2 channels and you can set one of the channels to a higher volume and control with a foot pedal.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

jenfi said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I play this amp with the trebble channel at 8 with a -6db attenuator and i haven't more headroom to play solo (with a clean boost in the loop).
> Some solutions to solve this problem ? i have seen post on the JHS black amp box ?
> 
> thx for your help


Using an EQ pedal to boost mids a bit (a little goes a long way) works better than "brute force" clean boost to get a solo boost with the SV, in my experience. I've used both the Boss GE-7 and the Source Audio Programmable EQ for this (both in a live setting) and both do the job well, but pretty much any EQ pedal would work.


----------



## marshallmellowed

jenfi said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I play this amp with the trebble channel at 8 with a -6db attenuator and i haven't more headroom to play solo (with a clean boost in the loop).
> Some solutions to solve this problem ? i have seen post on the JHS black amp box ?
> 
> thx for your help


I like the BadCat Unleash, which not only attenuates/re-amps, but has 2 foot-switchable volume levels (rhythm/lead). It's the only solution I've found that effectively does the job, and works great with non-master volume amps up to 50 watts.


----------



## jenfi

@WellBurnTheSky I have already test an eq pedal in the loop, not a good solution because the other guitarist of my band has a good sound that pass through the mix a lot...


----------



## lespaulsg

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Congrats, killer amp collection ! And yes, the SV is a marvelous amp, sounds and feels just right.
> 
> Since you have both the SV20 and OR20, quick question: is the SV louder ? I'm thinking of getting an OR20 to go along my SV and be both my backup amp and the 2nd side of a stereo rig...



to me, the sv sounded louder. The origins volume comes when you turn the gain past 9 o clock (the boost does help but i forgot to test it here but with the boost, i think it brings the levels close to each other)

the sv is overall more full (and to my ears, overall better), but the origin gets about 90% of it. Having both does feel redundant so I will most likely gift it to someone. If I was a gigging player, id definitely keep the origin, too.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

lespaulsg said:


> to me, the sv sounded louder. The origins volume comes when you turn the gain past 9 o clock (the boost does help but i forgot to test it here but with the boost, i think it brings the levels close to each other)
> 
> the sv is overall more full (and to my ears, overall better), but the origin gets about 90% of it. Having both does feel redundant so I will most likely gift it to someone. If I was a gigging player, id definitely keep the origin, too.


Thanks !
The idea (which is how I've been running stereo on bigger stages) is specifically to use the preamp in the SV and split signal at the delay pedal, then get into both FX returns (SV and O20). So most of the time I'd only use the power amp in the Origin. Back before Covid and lockdowns, I was using my DSL100 for that purpose, but it's quite a bit louder than the SV so I needed to turn it down, plus hauling around a 23kg head just for this when my main tone comes from the smaller, 9.5kg head, is kinda silly. Plus having another head that gets cleaner than the SV at gig volume if needed (I sub for friends from time to time) might come handy at some point. I'm down to either the O20 or the 2525H at that point, but the O20 is half the price, sooooo...


----------



## Orys

Hi there guys!
I'm new here, this is my first post.
I am planning to buy the SV20c however I live in a flat.
Why buy that amp you'd ask me? Well because I want it.
I already have the anniversary 1w ofset and love so I wanted to get a bigger amp if I ever get a house and be able to run it at least on 5w.
For the tiome being I'd like to get the SV20c and use it with an attenuator. I think it's a great amp to have anbyway.
I want to ask for a good attenuator. I know it's been discussed allover the thread but I'd like some decent answer. 
I've seen many suggesting the Weber minimass 50, but some say it alters the tone too much.
I had the Tube Amp Doctor Silencer a couple of years ago and was using it on my Supro Blues King 12 however I didn't like it much so I sold it.
So, I haven't got any attenuator at all and want to get the amp.
I am on a small Greek island so I'll have to order an attenuator and will not be able to test it or return it if it sucks.
Hope you guys can help.

Thanks in advance.
Tio


----------



## tce63

Hi Tio and welcome to the forum.

What small island in Greece are you living on ?
I am planning to building a house on Karpathos 

I use Weber mini mass 50 with my SV20H, works great.

I also have the JTM1 Offset amp, sounds fantastic.

Cheers


----------



## Orys

tce63 said:


> Hi Tio and welcome to the forum.
> 
> What small island in Greece are you living on ?
> I am planning to building a house on Karpathos
> 
> I use Weber mini mass 50 with my SV20H, works great.
> 
> I also have the JTM1 Offset amp, sounds fantastic.
> 
> Cheers



I'm in Cyprus my friend.
The half occupied Greek island that was never united with the motherland.
Politics.........
I want to get this amp ASAP as I'm worried I won't be able to get another chance.


----------



## tce63

Orys said:


> I'm in Cyprus my friend.
> The half occupied Greek island that was never united with the motherland.
> Politics.........
> I want to get this amp ASAP as I'm worried I won't be able to get another chance.



Ok, I have been living in Ayia Napa for 2 years in the 80:s
Fantastic place.

Check with Thomann they have them in stock.
https://www.thomann.de/se/marshall_studio_vintage_sv20h.htm


----------



## Orys

tce63 said:


> Ok, I have been living in Ayia Napa for 2 years in the 80:s
> Fantastic place.
> 
> Check with Thomann they have them in stock.



I will buy the combo most probably.


----------



## tce63

Orys said:


> I will buy the combo most probably.



https://www.thomann.de/se/marshall_studio_vintage_sv20c_combo.htm


----------



## faerdi

Orys said:


> Hi there guys!
> I'm new here, this is my first post.
> I am planning to buy the SV20c however I live in a flat.
> Why buy that amp you'd ask me? Well because I want it.
> I already have the anniversary 1w ofset and love so I wanted to get a bigger amp if I ever get a house and be able to run it at least on 5w.
> For the tiome being I'd like to get the SV20c and use it with an attenuator. I think it's a great amp to have anbyway.
> I want to ask for a good attenuator. I know it's been discussed allover the thread but I'd like some decent answer.
> I've seen many suggesting the Weber minimass 50, but some say it alters the tone too much.
> I had the Tube Amp Doctor Silencer a couple of years ago and was using it on my Supro Blues King 12 however I didn't like it much so I sold it.
> So, I haven't got any attenuator at all and want to get the amp.
> I am on a small Greek island so I'll have to order an attenuator and will not be able to test it or return it if it sucks.
> Hope you guys can help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Tio


Hey Tio, greetings from Rhodes! (I don‘t live here, just on vacation.)
I bought the Tone King Iron Man (Mini) from thomann for using it with my SV20 and the SV212. The rig sounds fantastic in my opinion. Only downside is the fixed impedance of the Iron Man Mini attenuator (8 Ohms). So you can‘t use it with every cab (cab needs also to be 8 Ohms). This applies only to the Iron Man Mini. It‘s bigger brother offers switchable impedances, so you can use it along with almost every cab. The attenuator is so good that I own both, the big one and the Mini. No regrets.


----------



## Orys

faerdi said:


> Hey Tio, greetings from Rhodes! (I don‘t live here, just on vacation.)
> I bought the Tone King Iron Man (Mini) from thomann for using it with my SV20 and the SV212. The rig sounds fantastic in my opinion. Only downside is the fixed impedance of the Iron Man Mini attenuator (8 Ohms). So you can‘t use it with every cab (cab needs also to be 8 Ohms). This applies only to the Iron Man Mini. It‘s bigger brother offers switchable impedances, so you can use it along with almost every cab. The attenuator is so good that I own both, the big one and the Mini. No regrets.



What a great place to be right now my friend.
Judging of how close it is to us, I expect it to be around 28 Celsius right now? 
I'm getting the combo, need to search for the impedance of the speaker and act appropriately.
Thank you very much for your advice and have a great vacation man!!!


----------



## ken361

16 ohm speakers in the studios V Type


----------



## hpharley90

junk notes said:


> Yes I did @Mitchell Pearrow! Already have done my first mod.. Do you like Skittles?


i like those hex nuts very much. Were can I get those?


----------



## junk notes

Marshall uses Cliff jacks. You should not have any problem acquiring these hex nuts. They can be found in many places on the internet such as electrical component and amp suppliers.
These were direct form U.K. 





Yes these are nice little trinkets. Nice having your own color scheme. For the effects Send and Return hookups the colors make it easier than the basic black; even put some on the Marshall attenuator for a no-brainer - visual insurance.
I am guessing there are more cool things to customized your personal gear with..


----------



## hpharley90

junk notes said:


> Marshall uses Cliff jacks. You should not have any problem acquiring these hex nuts. They can be found in many places on the internet such as electrical component and amp suppliers.
> These were direct form U.K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes these are nice little trinkets. Nice having your own color scheme. For the effects Send and Return hookups the colors make it easier than the basic black; even put some on the Marshall attenuator for a no-brainer - visual insurance.
> I am guessing there are more cool things to customized your personal gear with..


yes thanks..i like color coded so i can see in dim light....very cool..


----------



## hpharley90

Question about DI on back of head. How is it used and instrument or speaker cable? Can I run it to my Scarlett 2i2?


----------



## Orys

Got the amp. SV20C. Hooray!!!!
Now after an attenuator.
Tone King Iron Man II mini anyone?
Is it better than the Weber minimass 50?
I'm asking because buying from Weber website the shipping cost alone is $105


----------



## junk notes

nice!
(The Iron Man is rated for 30-watt 8 Ohm amplifiers. The Weber is a 50w with ohms select..)


----------



## Orys

junk notes said:


> nice!
> (The Iron Man is rated for 30-watt 8 Ohm amplifiers. The Weber is a 50w with ohms select..)



Damn!
You're right. The Ironman is only for 8Ohm 
But is the Weber as good?
I've seen some videos of the Ironman which doesn't seem to alter the tone.


----------



## junk notes

Have not acquainted myself with the Ironman, only from what I have read, but I've had the THDs, Webers and the like. All depends on what features You are going after with your sound and operational volumes..
I too am in the market once again, although already have the Marshall attenuator for my Plexis and JCM800s, the BC unleashed v2 will be in the stable soon due to its features and should compliment my lower watt amps nicely.
For my active setup, I will marry the Bad Cat to the head, (keep the PB-100 for the bigger amps), and incorporating an AmpRX BrownBox as a permanent fixture for the SV20H. YMMV


----------



## Orys

I'm planning to use the volume real low till I figure out where i'm gonna move next.
The plan is to go live on the mountain and build a room for my playing.
But for now living in a flat I have to get the best and cheapest attenuator so I'm on the hunt.


----------



## scozz

Orys said:


> Got the amp. SV20C. Hooray!!!!
> Now after an attenuator.
> Tone King Iron Man II mini anyone?
> Is it better than the Weber minimass 50?
> I'm asking because buying from Weber website the shipping cost alone is $105


$105 for shipping alone?! Where are you located? A little over two years ago I paid $135 for a Weber Minimass 50 total including shipping!

It’s the only attenuator I own so I have nothing to compare it to for a test.

What I do know is it sounds great, and it’s a quality built product made in the US.

There is a slight loss of high end when attenuating, so the Minimass has a two position treble boost switch, +6db and +3db.

More than enough to restore the little bit of treble loss, mine is set on the 3db setting.

They are also made by hand, one by one as the orders come in, and made in the US to boot.


----------



## lespaulsg

so ive got both of these in at the moment - if youre looking for bedroom volumes, to me it seems the bugera has a more usable range whereas the same amp settings on the weber has a much smaller range of bedroom volume


----------



## Orys

scozz said:


> $105 for shipping alone?! Where are you located? A little over two years ago I paid $135 for a Weber Minimass 50 total including shipping!
> 
> It’s the only attenuator I own so I have nothing to compare it to for a test.
> 
> What I do know is it sounds great, and it’s a quality built product made in the US.
> 
> There is a slight loss of high end when attenuating, so the Minimass has a two position treble boost switch, +6db and +3db.
> 
> More than enough to restore the little bit of treble loss, mine is set on the 3db setting.
> 
> They are also made by hand, one by one as the orders come in, and made in the US to boot.



The mini mass is $181 and if you want the headphone output it's another $30 and/or the footswitch then another $40.
And shipping to Cyprus EU is $125 by Fedex or $98 by DHL.
And there's approx. 25% tax on the total.
I don't think Weber will declare the parcel for less.
Can't find a used one either.


----------



## lespaulsg

Orys said:


> The mini mass is $181 and if you want the headphone output it's another $30 and/or the footswitch then another $40.
> And shipping to Cyprus EU is $125 by Fedex or $98 by DHL.
> And there's approx. 25% tax on the total.
> I don't think Weber will declare the parcel for less.
> Can't find a used one either.



from my very limited experience, i wouldnt bend over backwards trying to locate a weber mini mass

try the bugera powersoak - i believe thomann has its own branded by harley benton and its essentially the same as the powersoak https://www.thomannmusic.com/harley_benton_pa_100_power_attenuator.htm


----------



## Orys

lespaulsg said:


> from my very limited experience, i wouldnt bend over backwards trying to locate a weber mini mass
> 
> try the bugera powersoak - i believe thomann has its own branded by harley benton and its essentially the same as the powersoak https://www.thomannmusic.com/harley_benton_pa_100_power_attenuator.htm



Does the Bugera alter the tone though?
Had a Bugera amp once and gifted it.


----------



## Nkyrental

Bugera P51 Power Soak is my favorite, it is the only ones I have hooked up any more.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Orys said:


> Does the Bugera alter the tone though?
> Had a Bugera amp once and gifted it.


Congratulations on your new amp my friend ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody put KT66 into their SV20 for a JTM45 vibe, how did they sound?


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody put KT66 into their SV20 for a JTM45 vibe, how did they sound?


Yes, for about 30 minutes. Didn't sound like a JTM, preferred the EL34's. Don't think the KT66's like the low voltages in the SV20, too choked (IMO).


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, for about 30 minutes. Didn't sound like a JTM, preferred the EL34's. Don't think the KT66's like the low voltages in the SV20, too choked (IMO).


OK I'll scratch that off my list.


----------



## lespaulsg

its an odd thing - even attenuated, low volume, etc, i get ear fatigue from this amp, even at lower decibels (70-75). I tried eq'ing away the treble but it still happens. Theres gotta be some frequencies that are making my ears hurt. Not a ringing or anything, just sensitive/notice my ears

i havent noticed this with origin 20, or15 or drri. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

lespaulsg said:


> its an odd thing - even attenuated, low volume, etc, i get ear fatigue from this amp, even at lower decibels (70-75). I tried eq'ing away the treble but it still happens. Theres gotta be some frequencies that are making my ears hurt. Not a ringing or anything, just sensitive/notice my ears
> 
> i havent noticed this with origin 20, or15 or drri. Has anyone else experienced this?


What cab/speakers are you using it with ? I found it markedly ear fatiguing with V30s (in a Mesa 4x12 OS), more so than other amps (the friend who owns the cab uses it with a Bogner Shiva and is very happy with the setup).


----------



## lespaulsg

WellBurnTheSky said:


> What cab/speakers are you using it with ? I found it markedly ear fatiguing with V30s (in a Mesa 4x12 OS), more so than other amps (the friend who owns the cab uses it with a Bogner Shiva and is very happy with the setup).



im using an orange ppc212v - 16ohm creambacks

maybe i need to clip the bright cap


----------



## johan.b

V30 is 12" ear fatigue... noone needed to clip the bright cap in the old days, before v30...


----------



## junk notes

pedecamp said:


> OK I'll scratch that off my list.


Purchased a matched and burned in pair of 6CA7s (I use them in my Plexis and JCM800s). I will be trying out this weekend. Looking for good results.


----------



## lespaulsg

lespaulsg said:


> its an odd thing - even attenuated, low volume, etc, i get ear fatigue from this amp, even at lower decibels (70-75). I tried eq'ing away the treble but it still happens. Theres gotta be some frequencies that are making my ears hurt. Not a ringing or anything, just sensitive/notice my ears
> 
> i havent noticed this with origin 20, or15 or drri. Has anyone else experienced this?


well, i threw a keeley compressor on there and it seemed to cut out the high frequencies that were piercing my ears


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Purchased a matched and burned in pair of 6CA7s (I use them in my Plexis and JCM800s). I will be trying out this weekend. Looking for good results.


I’m gonna try a pair in my SC20, I’ve heard good thing about these tubes. Do you know if the JJ’s and the EH’s are the same tube?

Normally I’m not a fan of JJ’s, and my tech recommends EH tubes, actually he recommends mostly Russian made tubes in general over Chinese made.

If you don’t mind Junk, have you noticed much of a difference in the amps you tried them in?


----------



## steve13881

Speakers!!

I just loaded 2 X Jensen C12/75 NH Nighthawks into my SV 212…….

these are absolutely stunning with the SV20!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Bad Cat Unleash. A bit on the high side, price-wise, but thought I'd pass it on...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/284530355899?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=e198a18a11ef4505bd256d0ed417319b&bu=43237035070&ut=RU&exe=99322&ext=234172&osub=-1~1&crd=20211116085149&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,nqt=nqt,nqc=nqc,mdbreftime=mdbreftime,es=es,ec=ec,exe=exe,ext=ext,exe=exe,ext=ext,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## purpleplexi

lespaulsg said:


> its an odd thing - even attenuated, low volume, etc, i get ear fatigue from this amp, even at lower decibels (70-75). I tried eq'ing away the treble but it still happens. Theres gotta be some frequencies that are making my ears hurt. Not a ringing or anything, just sensitive/notice my ears
> 
> i havent noticed this with origin 20, or15 or drri. Has anyone else experienced this?



I used to get this. Plugged the speaker into the 8 ohm out andthat largely cured it. Just took the edge off. This is the combo but obviously you could do the same witha cab.


----------



## Silverdome

So I went through reverb and looked at all my usual wish list Marshalls and other amps to get a sense of where the market is at. Hoping these at some point these drop below 1k. 1987x 50 Watt amps caught my eye. Price wise the 1987x isn't too far off from the Sv20H wondering if anyone has tried a 1987x 50 Watt Plexi vs a studio classic.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Silverdome said:


> So I went through reverb and looked at all my usual wish list Marshalls and other amps to get a sense of where the market is at. Hoping these at some point these drop below 1k. 1987x 50 Watt amps caught my eye. Price wise the 1987x isn't too far off from the Sv20H wondering if anyone has tried a 1987x 50 Watt Plexi vs a studio classic.


Yes, I have both. If you can find one in nice condition, say for around $1200, the 1987x is way more amp for the money than the SV20. Both need attenuation, so the only downside to the 1987x is size/weight, if you're hauling it around. I would only buy the 1987x version that has the FX loop (early versions didn't have a loop).


----------



## Georgiatec

Orys said:


> Hi there guys!
> I'm new here, this is my first post.
> I am planning to buy the SV20c however I live in a flat.
> Why buy that amp you'd ask me? Well because I want it.
> I already have the anniversary 1w ofset and love so I wanted to get a bigger amp if I ever get a house and be able to run it at least on 5w.
> For the tiome being I'd like to get the SV20c and use it with an attenuator. I think it's a great amp to have anbyway.
> I want to ask for a good attenuator. I know it's been discussed allover the thread but I'd like some decent answer.
> I've seen many suggesting the Weber minimass 50, but some say it alters the tone too much.
> I had the Tube Amp Doctor Silencer a couple of years ago and was using it on my Supro Blues King 12 however I didn't like it much so I sold it.
> So, I haven't got any attenuator at all and want to get the amp.
> I am on a small Greek island so I'll have to order an attenuator and will not be able to test it or return it if it sucks.
> Hope you guys can help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Tio


Don't know if you are sorted yet, but I have the Harley Benton PA100 from Thomann in Germany. Sounds great with my SV20. I also have a Bad Cat Unleash which was 5 times the price of the PA100....but it's not as good. Makes the amp sound dull when used as an attenuator, but great as a re-amp.


----------



## Silverdome

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I have both. If you can find one in nice condition, say for around $1200, the 1987x is way more amp for the money than the SV20. Both need attenuation, so the only downside to the 1987x is size/weight, if you're hauling it around. I would only buy the 1987x version that has the FX loop (early versions didn't have a loop).



Appreciate it.


----------



## lespaulsg

purpleplexi said:


> I used to get this. Plugged the speaker into the 8 ohm out andthat largely cured it. Just took the edge off. This is the combo but obviously you could do the same witha cab.


nice! this method works well!


----------



## jeffb

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I have both. If you can find one in nice condition, say for around $1200, the 1987x is way more amp for the money than the SV20. Both need attenuation, so the only downside to the 1987x is size/weight, if you're hauling it around. I would only buy the 1987x version that has the FX loop (early versions didn't have a loop).



Agree with everything MM says here barring the last sentence  I've no need for a loop- someone else might. I bought my 1987x the first year after they scrapped the 1987s (93?). I know you can switch it out on the newer versions, but unless you need it do not overlook the original 1987x.


----------



## Orys

Georgiatec said:


> Don't know if you are sorted yet, but I have the Harley Benton PA100 from Thomann in Germany. Sounds great with my SV20. I also have a Bad Cat Unleash which was 5 times the price of the PA100....but it's not as good. Makes the amp sound dull when used as an attenuator, but great as a re-amp.



Thanks for the advise man.
Got the amp and the Weber minimass. It does the job I guess.
Explains why I've been away for a few days 
I have the treble at about 3.5 and high treble around 1.5 on 20w and the sound is awesome.
I use my JAM pedals Rooster to adjust the gain accordingly.


----------



## lespaulsg

if anyone is on the fence regarding an attenuator for their sv20h, sweetwater has the bugeras on sale for $69 - to which i would much recommend over the weber minimass https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PS1Atten--bugera-ps1-passive-100-watt-power-attenuator

unrelated - but thomanns got the sv212 cabinets for about half US retail - ive read the speakers in the sv212 arent well-regarded and id probably need to swap em out. I love my orange ppc 212v w/ creambacks but its orange and doesnt match the marshall - aside from aesthetics, is there any reason to get the sv 212 vertical cab?


----------



## Sustainium

lespaulsg said:


> if anyone is on the fence regarding an attenuator for their sv20h, sweetwater has the bugeras on sale for $69 - to which i would much recommend over the weber minimass https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PS1Atten--bugera-ps1-passive-100-watt-power-attenuator
> 
> unrelated - but thomanns got the sv212 cabinets for about half US retail - ive read the speakers in the sv212 arent well-regarded and id probably need to swap em out. I love my orange ppc 212v w/ creambacks but its orange and doesnt match the marshall - aside from aesthetics, is there any reason to get the sv 212 vertical cab?



V-Types / SV212
Creambacks / SC212


----------



## mad5066

Call me crazy but I can't stand the dimensions of the vertical cabs. I prefer the size of the 2061cx so much more, wish they would release that again.


----------



## Biff Maloy

mad5066 said:


> Call me crazy but I can't stand the dimensions of the vertical cabs. I prefer the size of the 2061cx so much more, wish they would release that again.



They can grow on you in person. I have the matching slant 2x12 cabinets for my 2525H and SV20H as well as a 2061CX. Sonically, i don't prefere one over the other. I agree though in wondering why they didn't just re-skin the 2061CX.


----------



## mad5066

Biff Maloy said:


> They can grow on you in person. I have the matching slant 2x12 cabinets for my 2525H and SV20H as well as a 2061CX. Sonically, i don't prefere one over the other. I agree though in wondering why they didn't just re-skin the 2061CX.



gotcha fair enough, seems like it would have been cheaper just too. I guess the different dimensions doesn't affect it sonically that much either speaker selection choice aside.


----------



## scozz

mad5066 said:


> Call me crazy but I can't stand the dimensions of the vertical cabs. I prefer the size of the 2061cx so much more, wish they would release that again.


I’m with you mad! The aesthetics of those vertical 2-12 cabs just do not fit my eye, the 2061 is do much better looking imo. I even like the look of the horizontal 2-12 cabs better.


----------



## Del Rei

Actually, I like those vertical cabs.

Generally I prefer the 2x12 horizontal if the cab matches the head size. But in the Studio Series, as the heads are small, I like the vertical...
LOL


----------



## marshallmellowed

Same here, I like the cab width to match the head width (when possible).


----------



## Trapland

junk notes said:


> Oh, thanks. yes, I have tried that at home on the 1959, IIRC when I have a fussy pedal hitting the front end, since there is no effects loop. I stick with the Y for the 1992 most the time, and for gigs.
> 
> Looking forward to this weekend though, when I get the SV head. I will at least play it for a couple of weeks before it makes its transition into a Superbass. It will be nice having an effects loop handling some of the pedals that slam the front end.



Just a note…..I nodded mine to a Superbass (67/68 plexi specs) the week I got it home in 2019. Maybe even the day of < I don’t remember. I have zero regrets and it makes it sound like 94% of the tone my vintage 1968 plexi. One other note. I rolled tubes for a year. I finally ended up using old Sylvania 6CA7s. No el34s had the effect of those “Van Halen” tubes. It warmed the chime a little and fattened the lower mids. It made the SV20 sound even more like my vintage plexi. The vintage plexi always runs Siemens/RFTs or XF2s, and those 6ca7s are the closest match.


----------



## Orys

Trapland said:


> Just a note…..I nodded mine to a Superbass (67/68 plexi specs) the week I got it home in 2019. Maybe even the day of < I don’t remember. I have zero regrets and it makes it sound like 94% of the tone my vintage 1968 plexi. One other note. I rolled tubes for a year. I finally ended up using old Sylvania 6CA7s. No el34s had the effect of those “Van Halen” tubes. It warmed the chime a little and fattened the lower mids. It made the SV20 sound even more like my vintage plexi. The vintage plexi always runs Siemens/RFTs or XF2s, and those 6ca7s are the closest match.



I just got a few JAN 12AX7WAs and was looking for a matched pair of EL34 SED Winged "C". 
Should I look for the Sylvania 6CA7s?


----------



## Trapland

I have both. In the sv20 I’d use the Syl 6ca7. Although be warned I feel like they have less crunch when cranked than any of the true el34s. But the EQ with the 6ca7 works well with this already excessively bright amp. Get both.


----------



## Silverdome

Rambling post where I just put my thoughts out there....

So life works in funny ways. Proud JCM900 SLX 50 Watt owner and all it takes is a SV20H to show up at our local guitar store and I have serious guitar amp acquiring syndrome...

Only way I can pull it off is if I sell the JCM900 and with the prices of those shooting up I don't know if getting it back will be as easy. At the time I bought it Reverb was log jammed with all sorts of JCM 900's people were unloading.

That being said I've always been a classic rock guy my interest in Marshall's are based around The Stooges, _MC5, Hendrix, Jimmy Page etc and that is all plexi. Wondering if I should just step up to the plate and get the real deal? When I bought the 900 it seemed like the best bang for the buck option I was aware of that would get close to where I wanted to be. 

I guess my only thought is the 20 watts loud enough for a good loud band situation? Bass player plays through an SVT... 

At any rate heading to the guitar store today to give it a try._


----------



## johan.b

Turned up to glory, it's loud enough to hang with a loud drummer and busy bass player...it's what it's made for. ... if you're looking for a clean pedal plattform, then it's not...


----------



## Silverdome

johan.b said:


> Turned up to glory, it's loud enough to hang with a loud drummer and busy bass player...it's what it's made for. ... if you're looking for a clean pedal plattform, then it's not...




Just got back from demoing it. Yeah, that amp is loud. It was a little awkward the guy just had me play it in the store show room while there was a bunch of other customers in there. I'm too self conscious and don't enjoy demoing equipment at stores. The strat was tough, I pretty much had to dime it to get the Marshall sound out of it and I just didn't feel like doing much with the strat considering how many people were in there and how loud the amp was. I switched to a humbucker guitar and that guitar in that amp absolutely ripped. Much easier to get the desired sound.

One other note, the clean tone in this amp is actually really pleasing. I was ringing out some open chords and definitely has a better clean tone than my JCM 900 or Class 5. Also, I did a Ramones song through the amp and played the Stooges I wanna Be Your Dog. That's the sound, it's right there just by plugging in direct with no effects. Last note I see it asked so often if an amp can do the AC/DC thing...my opinion is as long as you turn it up this amp does it effortlessly.


----------



## Silverdome

So based on yesterday, I want this amp. The humbucker experience showed me in one chord this amp is the truth. I've read a good chunk of this thread as a result and I guess just looking for a high level summary on attenuation. 

Bugera? Fayette? Or Weber? If there's a night and day difference in Marshall experience between the three I'm all ears.


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> They can grow on you in person. I have the matching slant 2x12 cabinets for my 2525H and SV20H as well as a 2061CX. Sonically, i don't prefere one over the other. I agree though in wondering why they didn't just re-skin the 2061CX.


Yeah, I love the look of the 2061, and it looks great with the Studio heads on top.


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> Yeah, I *love the look of the 2061*, and it *looks great with the Studio heads on top*.


... and it is about the their sound!

I highly recommend players get this current Marshall offering as @scozz suggests prior to the dedicated Studio Series extension cabs.


----------



## scozz

Orys said:


> Thanks for the advise man.
> Got the amp and the Weber minimass. It does the job I guess.
> Explains why I've been away for a few days
> I have the treble at about 3.5 and high treble around 1.5 on 20w and the sound is awesome.
> I use my JAM pedals Rooster to adjust the gain accordingly.


A couple of things with the Weber Minimass, the 2 position treble boost switch comes in handy to restore any high end loss.

Also, I _*really *_like the fact that the Weber attenuators are handmade in the US, one by one as the orders come in. They also do a very good job and sound great!

Compared to being mass produced and made in China,…


----------



## marshallmellowed

Silverdome said:


> So based on yesterday, I want this amp. The humbucker experience showed me in one chord this amp is the truth. I've read a good chunk of this thread as a result and I guess just looking for a high level summary on attenuation.
> 
> Bugera? Fayette? Or Weber? If there's a night and day difference in Marshall experience between the three I'm all ears.


Guess it depends on your needs. Would you be using it in a band, where you may need a solo volume boost? If not, then a Weber or even a Bugera attenuator (users seem to be happy with both) sound like the least expensive options. If you do need a solo volume boost, my choice would be a Bad Cat Unleash, which, like the Fryette, is an attenuator/re-amping device. It has 2 foot switchable volume levels, which is unique to that design (at least, I haven't seen another with that feature). It can also be used to increase the volume of the amp, in the event the SV20 were not loud enough (outdoors...).


----------



## purpleplexi

Before you spend up on an attenuator try the JHS little black box in the loop. With that and a pedal I can get 'the sound' at a level you can't hear in the next room. And if you don't like it you're out what - $30-40?
BTW I totally agree with your impressions of the amp.


----------



## George Dickens

I have a custiom 3 watt tube "champ" sort of amp. 
I was going to use the line-out and go into my baby amp, off switch the internal speaker of the marshall, at least when the neighbors are home. They dont seem to mind the 3 watter. Its got an 8" speaker.
I have not taken delivery yet so I only know the tech specs I can find online.
Some seem sketchy.
Does anyone know if this will work.
For example does the line out have speaker emulation?
If so can it be switched off
thanks for any other ideas too, 
Im not into adding any pedals or antenuators cost too much to me for the next little while.
The in the loop master I believe wont be satisfying to me- Ive tried it in the past.


----------



## Silverdome

marshallmellowed said:


> Guess it depends on your needs. Would you be using it in a band, where you may need a solo volume boost? If not, then a Weber or even a Bugera attenuator (users seem to be happy with both) sound like the least expensive options. If you do need a solo volume boost, my choice would be a Bad Cat Unleash, which, like the Fryette, is an attenuator/re-amping device. It has 2 foot switchable volume levels, which is unique to that design (at least, I haven't seen another with that feature). It can also be used to increase the volume of the amp, in the event the SV20 were not loud enough (outdoors...).




Thank you! Possibly band but I have a feeling it won't be necessary for the band. They have really good deals on the Bugera right now. Might just pick one up ahead of owning the amp. The Weber looks good to for some of the additional features.


----------



## Silverdome

purpleplexi said:


> Before you spend up on an attenuator try the JHS little black box in the loop. With that and a pedal I can get 'the sound' at a level you can't hear in the next room. And if you don't like it you're out what - $30-40?
> BTW I totally agree with your impressions of the amp.



Just read up on one. Gotta admit that's a very appealing option.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Il Surrealista said:


> I have a custiom 3 watt tube "champ" sort of amp.
> I was going to use the line-out and go into my baby amp, off switch the internal speaker of the marshall, at least when the neighbors are home. They dont seem to mind the 3 watter. Its got an 8" speaker.
> I have not taken delivery yet so I only know the tech specs I can find online.
> Some seem sketchy.
> Does anyone know if this will work.
> For example does the line out have speaker emulation?
> If so can it be switched off
> thanks for any other ideas too,
> Im not into adding any pedals or antenuators cost too much to me for the next little while.
> The in the loop master I believe wont be satisfying to me- Ive tried it in the past.


Right off hand, I'm thinking this approach will not work. I believe the amp has to be out of "Standby" in order for the DI out to work, which means you need a speaker load, which means sound will be coming from the speaker, and you can't just "turn off the speaker". I could be wrong , of course.


----------



## George Dickens

marshallmellowed said:


> Right off hand, I'm thinking this approach will not work. I believe the amp has to be out of "Standby" in order for the DI out to work, which means you need a speaker load, which means sound will be coming from the speaker, and you can't just "turn off the speaker". I could be wrong , of course.




Yes thank-you I think you're right- Ive now looked at some pics and there is no switches of any type so Im guessing there is no on board saftey way to load and take the speakers place. 
It was worth a shot.

Heres the hard to find photo of the out put panel, same as the SC version or 800 it appears.


----------



## lespaulsg

Silverdome said:


> Just read up on one. Gotta admit that's a very appealing option.



for about the same price, you can just get an actual attenuator https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PS1Atten--bugera-ps1-passive-100-watt-power-attenuator

ive personally tested jhs volume, weber minimass and bugera - bugera is hands down the winner. JHS volume pedal is not that great of an option. The weber minimass is rated too low attenuate the sv20 and i was told by weebr they wouldnt recommend the mini for the sv20

i encourage you to try all 3 options, but in the case you dont want to, those are my findings


----------



## lespaulsg

for roughly the same price ($600 usd) which would you rather get for the sv20:

a used 2061cx (212 cab) with 2 tears in the tolex (on the back corners)

or

new sv212?

IMO, 2061cx looks better but is used. SV212 is brand new but a little narrow


----------



## usablefiber

Man I want this amp lol. just can’t afford one atm. 

I’ve been really missing my 1987x that i foolishly sold years ago. 

Plexi type amps are my absolute favorite it has all these wild untamed sounds that you can tweak and it really has such a complete beefy sound to it like no other to my ears. 

True one of these 20 watt heads in guitar center but was quickly asked to turn it down as it was PLENTY loud at least in that setting lol


----------



## mad5066

lespaulsg said:


> for roughly the same price ($600 usd) which would you rather get for the sv20:
> 
> a used 2061cx (212 cab) with 2 tears in the tolex (on the back corners)
> 
> or
> 
> new sv212?
> 
> IMO, 2061cx looks better but is used. SV212 is brand new but a little narrow




hands down, the 2061cx


----------



## tce63

lespaulsg said:


> for roughly the same price ($600 usd) which would you rather get for the sv20:
> 
> a used 2061cx (212 cab) with 2 tears in the tolex (on the back corners)
> 
> or
> 
> new sv212?
> 
> IMO, 2061cx looks better but is used. SV212 is brand new but a little narrow



I have booth the SV212 and 2061CX.
SV212 is a great cab, But i love my 2061cx.

So if you have a chance, get the 2061cx CAB


----------



## junk notes

mad5066 said:


> Call me crazy but I can't stand the dimensions of the vertical cabs. I prefer the size of the 2061cx so much more, wish they would release that again.





scozz said:


> I’m with you mad! The aesthetics of those vertical 2-12 cabs just do not fit my eye, the 2061 is do much better looking imo. I even like the look of the horizontal 2-12 cabs better.





mad5066 said:


> hands down, the 2061cx





tce63 said:


> I have booth the SV212 and 2061CX.
> SV212 is a great cab, But i love my 2061cx.
> 
> So if you have a chance, get the 2061cx CAB





junk notes said:


> ... and it is about the their sound!
> 
> I highly recommend players get this current Marshall offering as @scozz suggests prior to the dedicated Studio Series extension cabs.


Yes, 2061 _all-over-the-place_!


----------



## Biff Maloy

2061CX I've had a while. I kept an eye out for another but just didn't run across one before I lost interest in looking. Having a dedicated cabinet for each was the sole purpose anyway so that is what drove me to get the Studio cabs. If I'd run across another 2061CX I wouldn't have bothered with them. The stock G12H Anniversaries, I was satisfied with both heads. More specific to match the SV a set of Heritage Greenbacks in it is my favorite though. The V Types in the SV212 are fine but eventually those Heritages will end up in it. 

Kind of off topic, one good thing about getting the 2536A for the Jubilee is the G12 Vintage that come in it. Those, I had no experience with but they more than settled that amp speaker wise. That cabinet pairs very well stock.


----------



## Silverdome

Just purchased a 2061CX. Thank you Marshall forum members your expertise is always valued by this guy.


----------



## Tiboy

Silverdome said:


> Just purchased a 2061CX. Thank you Marshall forum members your expertise is always valued by this guy.


I like the way you roll.


----------



## Silverdome

Tiboy said:


> I like the way you roll.




You'll like this too. After playing my JCM900 SLX there's no way I can part with that amp. I have so many memories of writing songs with it with my band and playing gigs with it. This summer some lady flashed us at an outdoor gig which I take as high praise for the music. With a good amp you accumulate some sentimental memories. The answer is to figure out a way to keep this one and fund the Sv20H. At some point soon I'm going to have three Marshalls!


----------



## Tiboy

It’s not uncommon for women to throw their under panties at me during the show. Unfortunately at my age it’s mostly fully loaded Depends.


----------



## donwagar

Silverdome said:


> just looking for a high level summary on attenuation.



If you're handy, have a look at the Simple Attenuator thread in the Workbench area. I built one for my SV20C, with a footswitchable stage to use for a solo boost. I think it's great.


----------



## tce63

Silverdome said:


> Just purchased a 2061CX. Thank you Marshall forum members your expertise is always valued by this guy.



HNCD, I am sure you will love it


----------



## George Dickens

donwagar said:


> If you're handy, have a look at the Simple Attenuator thread in the Workbench area. I built one for my SV20C, with a footswitchable stage to use for a solo boost. I think it's great.




Sounds good! I will have a look too.
thanks!


----------



## George Dickens

On a different note:
I took delivery of my marshall SV20C today. 



Anyways...The perforated metal cage in the back bottom area had never been installed and was just stuck to the magnet.
There are no holes in the area where it would have been attached.
Im leaning towards just leaving it off/out rather than drilling and screwing it in as it is appaently suppose to be.
Odd to see this? 
Anyone else seen this?


----------



## purpleplexi

No - mine was screwed on like it ought to be.


----------



## George Dickens

purpleplexi said:


> No - mine was screwed on like it ought to be.



Thanks I wasnt sure if it was suppose to be like that or not. These days one never knows.

Nice to see Marshall has retained someof that Hand built by human beings Quality. ;-)

I think Ill just leave it off as it hinders access-to my extra junk stash )

Ive been lucky that it wasnt able to travel too far and destroy those tubes.


----------



## SlyStrat

Had a 2061X. Sold it after buying SV.
The SV is better in every way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Il Surrealista said:


> Thanks I wasnt sure if it was suppose to be like that or not. These days one never knows.
> 
> Nice to see Marshall has retained someof that Hand built by human beings Quality. ;-)
> 
> I think Ill just leave it off as it hinders access-to my extra junk stash )
> 
> Ive been lucky that it wasnt able to travel too far and destroy those tubes.


That looks like the tolex of a 2525C in your photo, did you get a special covering?


----------



## George Dickens

marshallmellowed said:


> That looks like the tolex of a 2525C in your photo, did you get a special covering?


It doesnt have the same texture, at least not as the originals.

The the photo color is deceiving a bit but its just white not silver.
It may be the same texture.

The grain isnt like the original silver jube 4x10 cab I used to have but rather a bit more coarse and varied.

I just liked it for the tolex name "White Elephant" as its fitting. )


----------



## scozz

http://www.martinmusicguitar.com/ma...-combo-1x10-20-watt-white-elephant-grain.html


----------



## George Dickens

scozz said:


> http://www.martinmusicguitar.com/ma...-combo-1x10-20-watt-white-elephant-grain.html


Ya thats the same...almost. It probably has the cage in the back installed though. The one I have was NOS and is from 2020 so I got in at a better price...heres a shot...
The tolex closeups show the texture...its nice for sure.
I have a lot of shot I took when I was setting it up and checking it over prior to burn-in. 
Porbably didnt need to these days? but old habits die hard and after the loose cage well...and its 2 years old nearly;;

View attachment 99184



tidying up the input wires a little-
checked for any damage-only thing is a scratchy precense control, 
everything looks perfect-it even passed my hit with the rubber hammer test-not a peep!
burned it in for an hour or two
now at everything dimed at full it sounds .. perfect,
and I havent even plugged a guiar in yet.


----------



## purpleplexi

scozz said:


> http://www.martinmusicguitar.com/ma...-combo-1x10-20-watt-white-elephant-grain.html


Hhhmmmph. Wish I hadn't seen that.


----------



## Zylo

slightly off topic

checking the prices of a standalone Head vs a combo.. the combo seems to be cheaper?

what gives?


----------



## donwagar

Zylo said:


> checking the prices of a standalone Head vs a combo.. the combo seems to be cheaper?
> 
> what gives?



I think their stock may reflect the combo price before the price increase.


----------



## Zylo

thanks, think my GAS has started... leaning towards this one.....

already preplanning... i have a greenback in another amp, sorted


----------



## marshallmellowed

Zylo said:


> thanks, think my GAS has started... leaning towards this one.....
> 
> already preplanning... i have a greenback in another amp, sorted


Just a reminder, the Studio combos use a 10" speaker.


----------



## Zylo

marshallmellowed said:


> Just a reminder, the Studio combos use a 10" speaker.



yep, thats ok, thats what i already have..


----------



## Zylo

or get a Head and a 1x12 cab lol

i knew this was going to happen...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Badcat Unleash (not mine)...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/125065467108?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11021.m43.l1120&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=8b17a7f6064e48ad9edb8c8d5310bc3e&bu=43237035070&ut=RU&osub=-1~1&crd=20211223082616&segname=11021&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,ut=ut,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Ed A

ANY MODS FOR MORE BASS?

Hey guys. I just picked up a new SV20 head yesterday. I’m playing it through a 1x12 with an old JBL D120. Amp sounds great, better than I expected. I play it with High Treble volume on 8 to 9. And mixing in Normal volume at around 4 to 5. Convincing plexi tones, I just wish I can get more bottom out of the amp! At the volume I’m playing the bright cap is pretty much already pulled out. My issue is if I try to mix in more of the Normal volume the bottom end gets muddy. I’m guessing due to the small transformers. Same happens if I try to mix in more bass. Overall the amp sounds great but a bit hard and brittle. So I am going to try a set of Mullard XF2s I have on the shelf and some other preamp tubes. I’m sure I can soften it and sweeten it a bit. But I don’t think those things will give me a bigger and tighter bottom end.

I am new to this amp and sorry I have not gone through the couple hundred pages here but wondering if there are any mods I can do to the circuit to fatten that bottom end?! Thanks!


----------



## G the wildman

Ed A said:


> ANY MODS FOR MORE BASS?
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked up a new SV20 head yesterday. I’m playing it through a 1x12 with an old JBL D120. Amp sounds great, better than I expected. I play it with High Treble volume on 8 to 9. And mixing in Normal volume at around 4 to 5. Convincing plexi tones, I just wish I can get more bottom out of the amp! At the volume I’m playing the bright cap is pretty much already pulled out. My issue is if I try to mix in more of the Normal volume the bottom end gets muddy. I’m guessing due to the small transformers. Same happens if I try to mix in more bass. Overall the amp sounds great but a bit hard and brittle. So I am going to try a set of Mullard XF2s I have on the shelf and some other preamp tubes. I’m sure I can soften it and sweeten it a bit. But I don’t think those things will give me a bigger and tighter bottom end.
> 
> I am new to this amp and sorry I have not gone through the couple hundred pages here but wondering if there are any mods I can do to the circuit to fatten that bottom end?! Thanks!




I have an eq pedal in front of mine. It does the job fine. Really warms it.

I got the tip on this thread. I will see If I can find the it for you.



G


----------



## G the wildman

Sorry I can't find it. But I hardly adjust the pedal and it makes a great difference.

G


----------



## scozz

@Ed A, You should try an eq pedal like @G the wildman suggested, they work great to shape your tone while being able to add or subtract bass, treble, and mids.

One thing I’ll add to what G said, I’ve found an eq pedal works great in the loop, instead of in front.


----------



## tallcoolone

Ed A said:


> ANY MODS FOR MORE BASS?
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked up a new SV20 head yesterday. I’m playing it through a 1x12 with an old JBL D120. Amp sounds great, better than I expected. I play it with High Treble volume on 8 to 9. And mixing in Normal volume at around 4 to 5. Convincing plexi tones, I just wish I can get more bottom out of the amp! At the volume I’m playing the bright cap is pretty much already pulled out. My issue is if I try to mix in more of the Normal volume the bottom end gets muddy. I’m guessing due to the small transformers. Same happens if I try to mix in more bass. Overall the amp sounds great but a bit hard and brittle. So I am going to try a set of Mullard XF2s I have on the shelf and some other preamp tubes. I’m sure I can soften it and sweeten it a bit. But I don’t think those things will give me a bigger and tighter bottom end.
> 
> I am new to this amp and sorry I have not gone through the couple hundred pages here but wondering if there are any mods I can do to the circuit to fatten that bottom end?! Thanks!


Different speakers and different cabs def can help. I played the SV20 and the 1959HW back to back today out of a bunch of cabs. The 100w does have a bigger low end but going through an EV loaded thiele made a big difference in the low end with both amps compared to my Celestion cabs and even the one w/Fanes which usually has more ‘body’.

I don’t need a lot of bottom end myself—it’s all about the KERRANG for me. I run through the treble channel, then stomp on a Klone or TS9 type thing which cuts the low end even more. The EV/thiele combo has plenty of stones tho. And the 12L CAN’T fart out on you.


----------



## tallcoolone

scozz said:


> @Ed A, You should try an eq pedal like @G the wildman suggested, they work great to shape your tone while being able to add or subtract bass, treble, and mids.
> 
> One thing I’ll add to what G said, I’ve found an eq pedal works great in the loop, instead of in front.


Absolutely but some loops can be picky with EQs—lots of combos of pedal EQs I’ve tried have added a lot of noise.


----------



## junk notes

Ed A said:


> ANY MODS FOR MORE BASS?
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked up a new *SV20* head yesterday. *I’m playing it through a 1x12* with an old JBL D120. Amp sounds great, better than I expected. I play it with High Treble volume on 8 to 9. And *mixing in Normal volume* at around 4 to 5. Convincing plexi tones, I just *wish I can get more bottom out of the amp!* At the *volume I’m playing* the bright cap is pretty much already pulled out. My issue is if I try to *mix in more of the Normal volume* the bottom end gets muddy. I’m guessing due to the small transformers. Same happens if I* try to mix in more bass*. Overall the amp sounds great but a bit hard and brittle. So I am going to try a set of Mullard XF2s I have on the shelf and some other preamp tubes. I’m sure I can soften it and sweeten it a bit. But I don’t think those things will give me a bigger and tighter bottom end.
> 
> I am new to this amp and sorry I have not gone through the couple hundred pages here but wondering if there are any mods I can do to the circuit *to fatten that bottom end*?! Thanks!


edit: updated image

No mods, but have you tried this 1x12 setup? I am playing around with this currently, tweaking levels on both the amp and inline *_preamp_ pedal and getting added lows to the bottom. Similar to the affects of a 'loudness' button at low volume levels, less the mud. YMMV
*might as well try an EQ pedal


----------



## purpleplexi

My current settings are into normal high gain, jumper to the bright high, both volumes on 3 o clock. Treat it like a single channel amp and eq to taste. I use a pedal. Like @tallcoolone above I like it really tight at the bottom - the more bass I can loose the better without the high notes sounding thin. With these settings it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Sacalait

IMO, the "lack of bottom" on an SV20 is because of the lack of headroom like the big brothers have. Any 50 or 100 watt tube amp will have substantially more bottom than the SV20. It just comes with the territory. I, personally, don't care about it but I've never rocked a 1987 or 1959 in a big joint so...


----------



## purpleplexi

I pinned my 50 watter numerous times. Thing I liked was the louder it got the tighter it got..


----------



## MikeC

Trapland said:


> I’ll work on that schematic tom0rrow. I might know a guy that’s currently an auth dealer/service.


Hey there Trapland, I am brand new here and looking for an SV20 schematic. Did you ever manage to get one? Cheers, Mike.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MikeC said:


> Hey there Trapland, I am brand new here and looking for an SV20 schematic. Did you ever manage to get one? Cheers, Mike.


Welcome To The Forum 
Sorry off topic 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Ed A said:


> ANY MODS FOR MORE BASS?
> 
> Hey guys. I just picked up a new SV20 head yesterday. I’m playing it through a 1x12 with an old JBL D120. Amp sounds great, better than I expected. I play it with High Treble volume on 8 to 9. And mixing in Normal volume at around 4 to 5. Convincing plexi tones, *I just wish I can get more bottom out of the amp! At the volume I’m playing the bright cap is pretty much already pulled out. My issue is if I try to mix in more of the Normal volume the bottom end gets muddy. I’m guessing due to the small transformers. Same happens if I try to mix in more bass. Overall the amp sounds great but a bit hard and brittle. *So I am going to try a set of Mullard XF2s I have on the shelf and some other preamp tubes. I’m sure I can soften it and sweeten it a bit. But *I don’t think those things will give me a bigger and tighter bottom end.*
> 
> I am new to this amp and sorry I have not gone through the couple hundred pages here but wondering *if there are any mods I can do to the circuit to fatten that bottom end?! Thanks!*





junk notes said:


> No mods, but have you tried this 1x12 setup? I am playing around with this currently, tweaking levels on both the amp and inline *_preamp_ pedal and getting added lows to the bottom. Similar to the affects of a 'loudness' button at low volume levels, less the mud. YMMV
> *might as well* try an EQ pedal*


This evening I got around to trying an EQ with that 1x12 setup and it was soo good! (I used a old MXR six-band).
Preamp pedal is out. The EQ pedal is the way to go!

edit: updated image


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> This evening I got around to trying an EQ with that 1x12 setup and it was soo good! (I used a old MXR six-band).
> Preamp pedal is out. The EQ pedal is the way to go!
> 
> edit: updated image


Yup, agreed Junk, I have a Danelectro Fish and Chips eq pedal in the loop of my SC20 specifically to add a bit of low end. These 20 watts amps just don’t have the iron to get the bigger bottom end of their 50 or 100 watt amp counterparts, or lots of headroom either.

An eq pedal in the loop gives you a nice easy way to shape your tone, adding or subtracting certain frequencies. Mine has replaced my full size TC Spark boost, and it’s always on.


----------



## johan.b

scozz said:


> Yup, agreed Junk, I have a Danelectro Fish and Chips eq pedal in the loop of my SC20 specifically to add a bit of low end. These 20 watts amps just don’t have the iron to get the bigger bottom end of their 50 or 100 watt amp counterparts, or lots of headroom either.
> 
> An eq pedal in the loop gives you a nice easy way to shape your tone, adding or subtracting certain frequencies. Mine has replaced my full size TC Spark boost, and it’s always on.




I think what you're hearing is simply more power, not bigger iron... after all, in 5 watt mode, both power and output iron are oversized by a factor of 4...


----------



## Bojo

Hello,
Does anybody know how I should connect my Marshall SV CAb with the Sv20c? (Like including the combo cab)
Greets


----------



## junk notes

Bojo said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody know how I should connect my Marshall SV CAb with the Sv20c? (Like including the combo cab)
> Greets



Simply unplug the internal speaker from 1x16Ω, and plug that into one of the 2x16Ω input jacks. Then, plug the SV112 into the adjacent 2x16Ω speaker jack. crank!

edit: like this


----------



## tallcoolone

This thread should be up lol


----------



## zap city

Damn, I wasn't expecting much when I clicked that link. Killer man, right on!


----------



## Sacalait

tallcoolone said:


> This thread should be up lol




Dig the tone man! Totally! So is that your SV20 and the TAE?


----------



## tallcoolone

Sacalait said:


> Dig the tone man! Totally! So is that your SV20 and the TAE?


Yup. Through 4xg12h30s

and thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bojo said:


> Hello,
> Does anybody know how I should connect my Marshall SV CAb with the Sv20c? (Like including the combo cab)
> Greets




To The Forum 
Looks as if you already got your answer


----------



## Weisskraut

Hi, to everbody, i'm new to this forum! I own a Marshall amp (SV20H) and Cabinet (SV112) for a short time and I'm excited!


----------



## tce63

Weisskraut said:


> Hi, to everbody, i'm new to this forum! I own a Marshall amp (SV20H) and Cabinet (SV112) for a short time and I'm excited!



 to the forum

The little plexi is a fantastic amp

Cheers


----------



## Sapient

tallcoolone said:


> This thread should be up lol




Is that singer from Riverdance?

Nice tone and playing, bro.


----------



## tallcoolone

Sapient said:


> Is that singer from Riverdance?
> 
> Nice tone and playing, bro.


Thanks man--not familiar with Riverdance?


----------



## Sapient

tallcoolone said:


> Thanks man--not familiar with Riverdance?



It's that Irish dancing. Lol. He's good ..just some funny moves. 

Look at the still.


----------



## tallcoolone

Sapient said:


> It's that Irish dancing. Lol. He's good ..just some funny moves.
> 
> Look at the still.


Ha—I checked it out and ur right, he does have some of those moves!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Weisskraut said:


> Hi, to everbody, i'm new to this forum! I own a Marshall amp (SV20H) and Cabinet (SV112) for a short time and I'm excited!


Well 
 To The Forum


----------



## Finnster

tallcoolone said:


> This thread should be up lol




Awesome! Would love to hear your amp settings as well as the TAE settings. Killer tone.


----------



## tallcoolone

Finnster said:


> Awesome! Would love to hear your amp settings as well as the TAE settings. Killer tone.


Thanks for checking it out! Pretty much everything at noon on the amp—treble channel only, level up to about 2:00. TAE both cab settings all the way clockwise, light delay and reverb.


----------



## middy

I just bought the SV20c and I love it. I actually read this entire thread over the weekend when I wasn’t playing it. So much horseshit lol.
Some points:

The 10” speaker sounds great.

Yes, it’s really loud. 5 watt mode sounds good, but the low end mushes up a bit. 5 watts is about half as loud as 50 watts at 1 kHz, most of that extra power is going into the low end, which gets rolled off by a SM57 anyway. 20 watts is maybe 7 db quieter than 100 watts, again much of that 80 watts going toward low end of questionable utility. The Sv20 is a better guitar amp than a 1959 for today’s player, IMO. 1959 makes a great bass amp, though!

Using a master volume in the loop cuts the balls off this amp’s overdrive. For low volumes it’s better to run it clean and use the master volume to bring it down more, and then use an overdrive pedal in front.

A Weber mini mass doesn’t even make use of (or need) the reactive load unless you turn it all the way down. It’s just an overpriced rheostat. You can buy a 100 watt 16 ohm rheostat off Amazon for $20.

This amp makes an excellent clean pedal platform, just like a 1959, the objections of wannabes notwithstanding. Most overdrives and all effects sound killer right into the front inputs when run clean.

Reverbs and delays sound great in the loop as long as they have the headroom and you’re not getting too much power section grind.

There’s little point in running the normal channel if the high treble channel is above 6-7. You’re just mushing up the low end.

Jumping the inputs sounds great for clean and light breakup tones.

I like a plexi as much as the next guy, but honestly you can take just about any tube amp, put a huge bright cap on the volume knob, turn the master volume (if any) all the way up, and install a completely inappropriate volume pot that starts overdriving the power section by 3 and you’ll get similar results. LOL. The Marshall tone stack is great though, because it rolls off the sub lows nicely, unlike a Fender.

A switch for the bright cap would be nice.

That’s all I have for now, back to pummeling my eardrums…


----------



## ken361

The low end will tighten up over time I like the EH power tubes it seems to roar a bit better. Had mine for 3 years in February. Combos are great for keeping the volume down my 212 it's way bit too loud.


----------



## ken361

http://musiciansroadhouse.com/index.php


----------



## Kim Lucky Day

ken361 said:


> http://musiciansroadhouse.com/index.php


Thank you for this, more required reading!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

middy said:


> I just bought the SV20c and I love it. I actually read this entire thread over the weekend when I wasn’t playing it. So much horseshit lol.
> Some points:
> 
> The 10” speaker sounds great.
> 
> Yes, it’s really loud. 5 watt mode sounds good, but the low end mushes up a bit. 5 watts is about half as loud as 50 watts at 1 kHz, most of that extra power is going into the low end, which gets rolled off by a SM57 anyway. 20 watts is maybe 7 db quieter than 100 watts, again much of that 80 watts going toward low end of questionable utility. The Sv20 is a better guitar amp than a 1959 for today’s player, IMO. 1959 makes a great bass amp, though!
> 
> Using a master volume in the loop cuts the balls off this amp’s overdrive. For low volumes it’s better to run it clean and use the master volume to bring it down more, and then use an overdrive pedal in front.
> 
> A Weber mini mass doesn’t even make use of (or need) the reactive load unless you turn it all the way down. It’s just an overpriced rheostat. You can buy a 100 watt 16 ohm rheostat off Amazon for $20.
> 
> This amp makes an excellent clean pedal platform, just like a 1959, the objections of wannabes notwithstanding. Most overdrives and all effects sound killer right into the front inputs when run clean.
> 
> Reverbs and delays sound great in the loop as long as they have the headroom and you’re not getting too much power section grind.
> 
> There’s little point in running the normal channel if the high treble channel is above 6-7. You’re just mushing up the low end.
> 
> Jumping the inputs sounds great for clean and light breakup tones.
> 
> I like a plexi as much as the next guy, but honestly you can take just about any tube amp, put a huge bright cap on the volume knob, turn the master volume (if any) all the way up, and install a completely inappropriate volume pot that starts overdriving the power section by 3 and you’ll get similar results. LOL. The Marshall tone stack is great though, because it rolls off the sub lows nicely, unlike a Fender.
> 
> A switch for the bright cap would be nice.
> 
> That’s all I have for now, back to pummeling my eardrums…


Congrats on the SV20c, welcome to the forum, and agreed on pretty much everything !!


----------



## middy

Dial in a nice edge of breakup tone like high treble 2-5 and normal 3-5, then hit it with an SD-1 for leads. You’ll have good tone and a nice solo boost.


----------



## middy

I’m plugging into the high normal and bridging low normal to low high treble. This tames the bright cap a bit and makes it easier to dial in nice clean and edge of breakup tones if you find the bright cap too strident.


----------



## middy

Ok, this bright cap has to go. It literally makes it painful to play at medium gain settings with no attenuation. I guess I’m more of a Super Bass guy…


----------



## ken361

I run both channels around 7 don't find it that bright seems warmer than the SC


----------



## junk notes

Sratocasters/Telecasters/Juniors are brighter sounding guitars and tend to have some of those unwanted high frequencies.
I have been preparing for this Summer's gigs replacing/downsizing full and halfstack Plexi rig(s) incorporating one of my SV heads, with the other destined for a 1992. The SC will arrive in the coming weeks.
I am familiarizing myself with the SV's 5 watt mode for now, and will deal with 20w mode characteristics when I feel I have had a consistent tone playing in 5w - learning in this 1x12 setting.
I am taming the volume similar to everyone's approach with an attenuator, but I running between 95v no more than 115v. A big difference, with roughly 125v coming off the wall.
This tames the nasty highs that Stratocaster or singlecoil types are inherent with, post circuit..
Getting used to it, but I keep looking to flip the impedance going back from 8Ω to 16Ω and there is no switch because the head is self biasing (which is NTM).

That means this weekend I get to finally try out the matched E.H. 6CA7 duet. I have plenty, and a plethora of preamp tubes, but the ones in there now are fine; and the inventory of long plate, short plate, fat bottles will eventually be worked in later.

Most important to me, is finalizing the LIVE (gig or play out) Tone settings on this - IMHO hybrid Plexi - with every other day trying achieving and delivering as close as possible, to a halfstack.
Impossible with physics involved, but this is the edge I have making singlecoil guitars behave as their humbucker counterparts., at least giving it a try sounding as huge as possible with the all the best Plexi tones.


----------



## marshallmellowed

middy said:


> Ok, this bright cap has to go. It literally makes it painful to play at medium gain settings with no attenuation. I guess I’m more of a Super Bass guy…


As stated by others, the amp is not that bright, and I'd modify the guitar(s), not the amp. Also, most single coil guitars do have a tone control.


----------



## Rimmme

Just my two cents about the bright cap:

I got so hyped by some of the opinions of others that have changed the value of the bright cap, so I brought it to my amp tech the other day. 
He changed the 4700pF to a 250 pF and I liked it first for the bassier tones, but just the day after, I had to bring it back. He put another 4700 pF cap in and it began to sing again. It totally lost its character without the standard value.

My advise is to leave it as it is, but I‘m also glad I tried it. It gave me sleepless nights nevertheless haha.
Jumping channels is all I need and the clean sounds are brilliant with the low normal channel and jumping high normal and low treble.


----------



## middy

It’s not too bright. It’s the high mids punching my eardrums. It’s ok around 7, but there’s all kind of lower gain edge of breakup tones I’d like to explore without that bright cap dominating everything unless I bury it under the normal channel.
Yeah, I can roll off the volume on the guitar, but that’s a different sound too.


----------



## middy

I’ll probably just install a bright switch.


----------



## johan.b

... sounds like you're using vintage30...12 inches of ear fatigue...?... speaker choise makes a huge difference..


----------



## Saberslash

What do you guys think, is this head SV20(or combo) worth getting as pedal platform, or even better, to use it together in multi amp setup, together with Silver Jubilee 2525H? Maybe to use Jubilee for high gain, and SV 20 for clean al light overdriven tones?


----------



## middy

johan.b said:


> ... sounds like you're using vintage30...12 inches of ear fatigue...?... speaker choise makes a huge difference..


Just the 10” v-type in the combo. I’ll try a G10 greenback eventually, but for now I’m thinking bright switch.

I have the amp on a tilt back stand. My ears are still ringing from yesterday. Time to dig out the attenuator.


----------



## johan.b

The speaker will soften with time. That'll probably solve it...


----------



## Biff Maloy

Set it to 5 watts. That reigns in some punch. 

I have the head. Ive run mine into a C110 cabinet with a G10 Greenback. Sounded great but is on the bright side. Crunchy though. I preferred a G10 Gold Alnico. 

How long have you had it? Has the speaker got any time on it? That may be part of it.


----------



## ken361

middy said:


> Just the 10” v-type in the combo. I’ll try a G10 greenback eventually, but for now I’m thinking bright switch.
> 
> I have the amp on a tilt back stand. My ears are still ringing from yesterday. Time to dig out the attenuator.


If I tilt my amps back I get that nasty high end also. My old dsl40c was the same the 800 combo also unless I drop the mids and Re EQ everything. Had the greenback it did seem to mello it some. On the flat floor gets more lows I just stand back 15 feet or sit. Plus give it at least 20 loud hours on the speakers.


----------



## marshallmellowed

middy said:


> I’ll probably just install a bright switch.


You could also just put an EQ in the loop to roll off some highs, and less evasive than modding the amp


----------



## middy

I keep saying it’s not the highs, but you guys must be deaf from your plexis. 
It’s fine now with my old L-pad attenuator, and it’s great at 7+, but I’m still not crazy about the hyped upper mids at edge of breakup. If that’s the sound I want I’ll just turn on a treble booster, at least they are adjustable and footswitchable. I’ll leave it for now and see how it sounds in the band mix.


----------



## middy

Saberslash said:


> What do you guys think, is this head SV20(or combo) worth getting as pedal platform, or even better, to use it together in multi amp setup, together with Silver Jubilee 2525H? Maybe to use Jubilee for high gain, and SV 20 for clean al light overdriven tones?


I think it makes a great pedal platform. A master volume in the loop works brilliantly as long as you’re running it clean, and the clean tone is very nice and versatile.


----------



## middy

Biff Maloy said:


> Set it to 5 watts. That reigns in some punch.
> 
> I have the head. Ive run mine into a C110 cabinet with a G10 Greenback. Sounded great but is on the bright side. Crunchy though. I preferred a G10 Gold Alnico.
> 
> How long have you had it? Has the speaker got any time on it? That may be part of it.


A G10 Gold is on my short list as well. I’m not a big believer in speaker break in, but I’ll give it some time.


----------



## Biff Maloy

middy said:


> A G10 Gold is on my short list as well. I’m not a big believer in speaker break in, but I’ll give it some time.



You right. They just limber up. 

Having the head I tried a 1x10 setup just to see why there were complaints on the combo. I like to play with speakers anyway. Vintage 10 was my least favorite but it was a toss up between the Greenback and Gold. Greenback had a nice breakup which made it feel like the amp had more gain. 70s rock. Just compact. The Gold had a blues vibe about it. Cleaner. That Alnico thing that's hard to describe.


----------



## marshallmellowed

middy said:


> I keep saying it’s not the highs, but you guys must be deaf from your plexis.
> It’s fine now with my old L-pad attenuator, and it’s great at 7+, but I’m still not crazy about the hyped upper mids at edge of breakup. If that’s the sound I want I’ll just turn on a treble booster, at least they are adjustable and footswitchable. I’ll leave it for now and see how it sounds in the band mix.


When someone's talking about removing a bright cap, that's definitely "highs", not upper mids. Whatever the offending frequency, it can still be tamed with and EQ in the loop.


----------



## middy

marshallmellowed said:


> When someone's talking about removing a bright cap, that's definitely "highs", not upper mids. Whatever the offending frequency, it can still be tamed with and EQ in the loop.


The larger the value of the capacitor, the lower the cutoff frequency is of the signal that skips the volume pot. The Super Lead cap is huge and definitely extends down to the upper mids.

https://www.premierguitar.com/amp/dimed-dangerous-how-bright-caps-shape-tone-2651044458

Anyway, why tame it with an eq when I can remove it and replace it with an eq or treble booster when desired?


----------



## junk notes

middy said:


> Anyway, why tame it with an eq when I can remove it and replace it with an eq or treble booster when desired?


This is only anothers approach. Do it. Let us know how it went and the difference it made.


----------



## middy

junk notes said:


> This is only anothers approach. Do it. Let us know how it went and the difference it made.


I might. It doesn’t hurt anymore with my attenuator knocking off a decibel or six. We’ll see how it works in a band mix first.


----------



## junk notes

middy said:


> I might. It doesn’t hurt anymore with my attenuator knocking off a decibel or six. We’ll see how it works in a band mix first.


If you are overly concerned with highs in your sound without changing components, operating at lower voltages will start to shave off some of the inherenrt and unwanted higher frequencies in this self biasing circuit.


----------



## middy

You’re right @marshallmellowed , stupid gif. 

Sorry @junk notes , what I meant to say was, “Thanks, but there’s no way I’m buying a variac.”


----------



## marshallmellowed

middy said:


> The larger the value of the capacitor, the lower the cutoff frequency is of the signal that skips the volume pot. The Super Lead cap is huge and definitely extends down to the upper mids.
> 
> https://www.premierguitar.com/amp/dimed-dangerous-how-bright-caps-shape-tone-2651044458
> 
> Anyway, why tame it with an eq when I can remove it and replace it with an eq or treble booster when desired?



Fully aware of what a bright cap does, worked in electronics all my adult life. You can't reduce the value of the of the bright cap to the point of reducing the upper mids, without losing all the highs above the cutoff frequency. An EQ or notch filter is the only way to effectively accomplish that. I'm done, no more wasting my time on someone that would ask for advice and post such a moronic gif (and qualify as a member of my coveted "ignore" list). Bye


----------



## middy

marshallmellowed said:


> Fully aware of what a bright cap does, worked in electronics all my adult life. You can't reduce the value of the of the bright cap to the point of reducing the upper mids, without losing all the highs above the cutoff frequency. An EQ or notch filter is the only way to effectively accomplish that. I'm done, no more wasting my time on someone that would ask for advice and post such a moronic gif (and qualify as a member of my coveted "ignore" list). Bye


That’s simply not true, all frequencies above the cutoff frequency bypass the volume pot. Lowering the value of the bright cap raises the cutoff frequency.
I never asked for help, I was just stating my experience. Oh well, thanks for your time.

I found the solution anyway. Plug into the high treble channel high input, dime the volume, use your volume knob on the guitar, control max volume with attenuator.


----------



## middy

Ok, I’m happy to report that the bright cap has been clipped and it’s perfect! Now I can get much closer to all those Kossoff, Eric Johnson, Hendrix, Page, Frusciante tones. 

Sorry if I offended anyone. I was getting frustrated after spending so much money for a honky sounding amp.


----------



## mmarchi21

No issues here running the SV20 as is. I put KT66’s in it a while back and run it through a 4x12 with 2 Greenbacks and 2 V30’s. Sounds amazing. I jumper the inputs and if you run both inputs around 10 am, presence and treble maybe around 9:45 am to 10 am with a Strat neck pickup you really nail that Hendrix edge of breakup vibe. The 4x12 gives you that depth and may avoid the highs a bit that you get out of your 1x12. V30’s on bottom of cab. Attenuator required! Using PS-100.


----------



## purpleplexi

I find the voltage at my house varies through the day. If it's getting in my ear I just tweak the presence very slightly and it's all good. Channels jumpered, both vols on 3 o'clock using the 8ohm out with a pedal in front. LBB in the loop.


----------



## tce63

mmarchi21 said:


> No issues here running the SV20 as is. I put KT66’s in it a while back and run it through a 4x12 with 2 Greenbacks and 2 V30’s. Sounds amazing. I jumper the inputs and if you run both inputs around 10 am, presence and treble maybe around 9:45 am to 10 am with a Strat neck pickup you really nail that Hendrix edge of breakup vibe. The 4x12 gives you that depth and may avoid the highs a bit that you get out of your 1x12. V30’s on bottom of cab. Attenuator required! Using PS-100.



 to the forum

Cheers


----------



## ken361

purpleplexi said:


> I find the voltage at my house varies through the day. If it's getting in my ear I just tweak the presence very slightly and it's all good. Channels jumpered, both vols on 3 o'clock using the 8ohm out with a pedal in front. LBB in the loop.


I use a APC voltage regulator it's great at 60 bucks! Amps run better


----------



## middy

purpleplexi said:


> I find the voltage at my house varies through the day. If it's getting in my ear I just tweak the presence very slightly and it's all good. Channels jumpered, both vols on 3 o'clock using the 8ohm out with a pedal in front. LBB in the loop.


Yeah, the bright cap is barely doing anything with the high treble channel volume at 3:00 . My amp sounds exactly the same dimed as it did before. 

I’m envious of the people that can tolerate the bright cap at medium drive, it sounds fine in a band mix, but for me it’s like wearing a thong.  All so Pete Townsend didn’t have to carry his treble booster around.


----------



## junk notes

mmarchi21 said:


> No issues here running the SV20 as is. I put KT66’s in it a while back and run it through a 4x12 with 2 Greenbacks and 2 V30’s. Sounds amazing. I jumper the inputs and if you run both inputs around 10 am, presence and treble maybe around 9:45 am to 10 am with a Strat neck pickup you really nail that Hendrix edge of breakup vibe. The 4x12 gives you that depth and may avoid the highs a bit that you get out of your 1x12. V30’s on bottom of cab. Attenuator required! Using PS-100.


2 yrs huh, good Whatsup!

Sounds good. The 66s are a good choice for headroom for some Jim/SRV, as well as the 4x12 for achieving some of those tones.
So far the singlecoiled guitar is the challenge for me. No prob for hummers.
The knobs are more active than a Plexi and is honestly harder to dial in. ALL the knobs affect the final signal.
I am trying to wrap my head around what @Pete Farrington had posted in the other thread that the Mid pot affecting the Bass and Treble output. I have to look at this amp as its own thing. Certainly has characteristics of a Plexi, but it is more hybrid.
I find myself always double checking the impedance switch and there is not one to switch! lol

(edit: ALL this has been observed in the lower 5w mode; targeting - for now, and due to the low watts not pushing the speaker cone or some air- with a 1x12 15Ω G12-65)


----------



## junk notes

junk notes said:


> Purchased a matched and burned in pair of 6CA7s (I use them in my Plexis and JCM800s). I will be trying out this weekend. Looking for good results.



I had no problemo trying these out. I do not think this tube suits this Marshall circuit. IMHO YMMV Choose something else than these Electro-Harmonix 6CA7 fat bottle for your SV20H. As a suggestion, spend it on another 6CA7/EL34, a 6CA7 or an EL34.
I had posted in another thread, that one possibility could factor in; that new replacement tubes should have the same current draw number as did the original tube, but
was informed that should not factor due that this is a self biasing circuit, which is something new I have to wrap my head around coming from biasing older amps.


----------



## junk notes

ken361 said:


> I use a APC *voltage regulator* it's great at *60 bucks*! Amps run better


----------



## mmarchi21

tce63 said:


> to the forum
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. Been reading the threads for years and finally decided to chip in. I did want to comment that the settings I mention above are using a beefy sounding Strat, neck pickup. I did have a pre-amp tube go out on me and replaced all of them a while back. I’ll have to check to see what I put in. I think they were Mullard reissues. Hard to say if it improved the sound or not since it was a while ago but the KT66’s definitely added a bit of oomph and bottom end as I recall vs. the original power tubes. I love this amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sharing this Bad Cat Unleash listing I saw on ebay (not mine), as I feel it's a perfect pairing for the SV20.









bad cat unleashed v2 | eBay
 

Well, the Unleash just got better! Introducing the new Unleash V2, with new features such as switchable impedance on the reactive load input, silent recording options, and headphone outputs & speaker phase selector.



www.ebay.com


----------



## kinleyd

Johan Segeborn on the SV20​


----------



## kinleyd

Comparing Marshall Studio Vintage to the ORIGINAL​


----------



## Silverdome

kinleyd said:


> Comparing Marshall Studio Vintage to the ORIGINAL​




Friday he's going to run it through his favorite cabs. He rates this amp pretty high and is thoroughly impressed with it. Can't wait to get my Plexi clone.


----------



## MarshallDog

kinleyd said:


> Johan Segeborn on the SV20​



Man that sounds good and hes a good player!! I just wonder what the other people say that live in that Apartment Building???


----------



## BlueX

MarshallDog said:


> I just wonder what the other people say that live in that Apartment Building???



They get to hear these recordings before we do


----------



## MarshallDog

BlueX said:


> They get to hear these recordings before we do



Oh, lucky them!!!!!


----------



## middy

MarshallDog said:


> Man that sounds good and hes a good player!! I just wonder what the other people say that live in that Apartment Building???


I think that might be a workshop for his business or maybe even his own house. I doubt it’s a condo. Neighbors aren’t going to put up with 125 db full stacks.


----------



## MarshallDog

middy said:


> I think that might be a workshop for his business or maybe even his own house. I doubt it’s a condo. Neighbors aren’t going to put up with 125 db full stacks.


Thats for sure!


----------



## Maggot Brain

Friday will be the true test imo and I am beyond excited. I can already tell in his first 2 video that the 2x12 is a limiting factor, I run mine thru a 4x12 loaded with Vtypes and it sounds bigger than it does in his 2 videos. Still I was extremly impressed by how close the SV and Vtypes could get at times to his '73 JMP! 

I bet it's going to sound legit thru his vintage 4x12 with pre rolas!


----------



## '2204'

Great 'comparison videos''--the SV sounds great!


----------



## kinleyd

Marshall Studio Vintage + Vintage JBL Speaker = Holy Grail Clean Tone!?!​


----------



## kinleyd

Man, I found the JBL D120F so Hendrixian at 1:55 and 5:10 - dreamy, hypnotic and infused with a touch of sadness.


----------



## CroTone

Johan always brings the best out of any Marshall and he did not let down with SV20! Phenomenal amp with so much musical quality, and now even elevated to the next level! Love it!


----------



## kinleyd

Marshall SV20H vs 1987X - Studio Vintage vs Plexi Reissue​

Johan is on a tear - and continues his glowing review of the SV20H!


----------



## middy

The 1987x is a little thicker and stiffer (in a good way), because 2.5x the watts and fixed bias and bigger trannies. It’s not really noticeable recorded in a band mix, a little more noticeable played clean.
Probably more noticeable in person, but in a smaller venue that low end is arguably doing more harm than good for your live mix.
The studio amps are perfect for small-medium venues.


----------



## lespaulsg

the sv20 head is now 1,749 usd new. Wow


----------



## middy

lespaulsg said:


> the sv20 head is now 1,749 usd new. Wow


I guess they don’t want them cutting into their 1987x sales by being too cheap once people figure out how similar they sound.


----------



## johan.b

They're still around 800 euro/$ in Europe so it's not marshall but rather their American agent.. price gouging?.... seems to be the trend on everything over there now... oh, it's happening over here too, just not as severe yet.... we'll get there soon enough... it's 2020-TOO... Expect anything...


----------



## purpleplexi

The 87 is clearly fatter but you still don't see what settings he's using. I don't consider my SV lacking in fat - I'm usually knocking the bass back. Did the same with my 50 watter.


----------



## kinleyd

Marshall DSL20 vs SV20 - May surprise you...​


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> They're still around 800 euro/$ in Europe so it's not marshall but rather their American agent.. price gouging?.... _*seems to be the trend on everything over there now*_... oh, it's happening over here too, just not as severe yet.... we'll get there soon enough... it's 2020-TOO... Expect anything...


Yeah, we stuck with Biden, for now,…. So there’s that,…



(Ok I’ll shut up)


----------



## johan.b

scozz said:


> Yeah, we stuck with Biden, for now,…. So there’s that,…
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok I’ll shut up)


Biden's got nothing to do with it. He doesn't rule here but we got the same problem... if you want to get philosophical, it's the western capitalism running its course and reaching the end of its run where all and everything is concentrated at one point, one owner... next they'll come for your blood...
.. ok, I'll shut up too... ha ha..


----------



## middy

johan.b said:


> Biden's got nothing to do with it. He doesn't rule here but we got the same problem... if you want to get philosophical, it's the western capitalism running its course and reaching the end of its run where all and everything is concentrated at one point, one owner... next they'll come for your blood...
> .. ok, I'll shut up too... ha ha..


The warlord on the biggest pile of skulls wins!


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

Has anybody used a g10 greenback with one of these amps yet? After playing my champ a bunch recently I found out part of the sound I like is speaker breakup and even if I dime my SV20c the vt junior doesn’t really give like the Weber in my champ does. 

I like the way greenbacks sound but I’ve never had the luxury of owning one. I don’t want to cram a 12 inch in the SV20c so I was hoping I’m not missing out with the 10 inch offering

I’ve got RFT 12ax7’s and GE 6CA7’s for glass if anybody suggests a tube swap before a speaker swap. I’ve given the speaker a couple weeks of abuse diming the amp or keeping volume II at 7 or 8 jumpered with volume I blended in so it’s loud and the speaker has been moving


----------



## ken361

I have one I used back and forth they sound similar. The Jr has a bigger magnet , maybe a little more lows and a little less bright.


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

ken361 said:


> I have one I used back and forth they sound similar. The Jr has a bigger magnet , maybe a little more lows and a little less bright.


I think I can agree with that then, the SV20c sounds bigger than any other 1x10 I’ve ever played so I’m not in need of more bass, I just want some speaker breakup and a bit more brightness would make the normal channel more accessible I feel


----------



## SlyStrat

I changed my mind about the stock 10" combo speaker.
Its okay but the 12" V-Type blows it away.
Sold my SV combo. 
If I bought another I'd put the 12" in it.


----------



## middy

SlyStrat said:


> I changed my mind about the stock 10" combo speaker.
> Its okay but the 12" V-Type blows it away.
> Sold my SV combo.
> If I bought another I'd put the 12" in it.


Did you ever try the G10 greenback in it?


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

SlyStrat said:


> I changed my mind about the stock 10" combo speaker.
> Its okay but the 12" V-Type blows it away.
> Sold my SV combo.
> If I bought another I'd put the 12" in it.


Is there that much of a difference between a 12 inch and 10 inch speaker? I know I want a greenback but I don’t want to buy a single 1x12 so much as a quad or mini stack 2x12. I just don’t like how there’s no speaker breakup whatsoever with the stock speaker and I always agreed with the sound of different kinds of greenbacks. The g10 greenback seems like it’s the best compromise I can make for the time being


----------



## ken361

It's real loud into my 212 green backs


----------



## Tincup

I’m looking forward to rocking mine this weekend at practice. I think I have tamed it just enough, volume wise, with the JHS LBB so I can use it without being too loud. I can use my pup selector to go from dirty to clean with great tone and I can throttle the bridge pup for a full high (er) gain sounds, while remaining chunky enough for my standards. I had to re EQ it, for the LBB to get my volume where I want it. I also have a bugera ps1 but the tone suck, well, it sucks.

I am running more presence and mids with the LBB In the loop. It seems to compensate the rolledoffedness. Is that a new word? Basically everything but the bass is dimed and I’m just running the high gain #1 input. LP with P90’s

Cant wait to throw it in the mix. Trying hard to ditch my pedals for better tone and simplicity. There’s a lot of different sounds in this little box.


----------



## junk notes

Whether the SV or SC combo,


1234_thumbwar said:


> Is there that much of a difference between a 12 inch and 10 inch speaker? I know I want a greenback but I don’t want to buy a single 1x12 so much as a quad or mini stack 2x12. I just don’t like how there’s no *speaker breakup* whatsoever with the stock speaker and I always agreed with the sound of different kinds of greenbacks. The g10 greenback seems like it’s the best compromise I can make for the time being



I do not have the combo, although another good 10" alernate would be the G10L-35 found in the 1965s.


----------



## kinleyd

Marshall SV212 - A Cab Worthy of Vintage Greenbacks!​


----------



## middy

kinleyd said:


> Marshall SV212 - A Cab Worthy of Vintage Greenbacks!​



That sounds amazing!


----------



## Maggot Brain

kinleyd said:


> Marshall SV212 - A Cab Worthy of Vintage Greenbacks!​



Well shit....

The SV212A didn't impress me much compared to any generic 4x12 but with those speakers and the open back?.... Hot damn, now I kinda want one!

The price is just too fking insane to be loaded with Vtypes. Why would Marshall not pair the SV20 with Greenbacks??? I will never understand that!

Also... Did anyone notice or feel that Johan seemed kinda skeptical of the SV20 in the first video? It seemed like with each video he grew more and more fond of it and this last one he looked like he was having a blast as usual.


----------



## junk notes

There you go @Maggot Brain! Keep a look out for those GBs in your area.

He has been getting quite acquainted with the SV20h now, and has that amp dialed in! He was pretty impressed with the sound with his comment, just before the demo started. Looking forward to the closedback demo.


----------



## BlueX

kinleyd said:


> Marshall SV212 - A Cab Worthy of Vintage Greenbacks!





Maggot Brain said:


> Did anyone notice or feel that Johan seemed kinda skeptical of the SV20 in the first video? It seemed like with each video he grew more and more fond of it and this last one he looked like he was having a blast as usual.



SV20 is a great amp, and speakers make all the difference. Good "mini series" from Johan.

My SV212 will probably see new speakers.


----------



## purpleplexi

That's got it. No further work needed.


kinleyd said:


> Marshall SV212 - A Cab Worthy of Vintage Greenbacks!​


----------



## SlyStrat

1234_thumbwar said:


> Is there that much of a difference between a 12 inch and 10 inch speaker? I know I want a greenback but I don’t want to buy a single 1x12 so much as a quad or mini stack 2x12. I just don’t like how there’s no speaker breakup whatsoever with the stock speaker and I always agreed with the sound of different kinds of greenbacks. The g10 greenback seems like it’s the best compromise I can make for the time being


 HUGE difference. One 12" V-Type easily fills my basement with band level sound. 
I don't like greenbacks. Too raspy and flubby when pushed.


----------



## kinleyd

SlyStrat said:


> HUGE difference. One 12" V-Type easily fills my basement with band level sound.
> I don't like greenbacks. Too raspy and flubby when pushed.


I am digging my SV1x12 cab with the 12" V-Type speaker. I haven't experienced a Vintage Greenback yet - will try that in time.


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

SlyStrat said:


> HUGE difference. One 12" V-Type easily fills my basement with band level sound.
> I don't like greenbacks. Too raspy and flubby when pushed.


Raspy and flubby is kinda what I’m after though, speaker breakup is something I crave so I guess I might just get a 2x12 built or replace the speakers in my 4104 and use that as a cab for the SV20 till I get a proper 2x12 made


----------



## ken361

1234_thumbwar said:


> Raspy and flubby is kinda what I’m after though, speaker breakup is something I crave so I guess I might just get a 2x12 built or replace the speakers in my 4104 and use that as a cab for the SV20 till I get a proper 2x12 made


It's pretty smooth with my 212 greenbacks


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

ken361 said:


> It's pretty smooth with my 212 greenbacks


I guess I could buy a single greenback and throw it in my blues jr then use the blues jr cab with my SV20c till I get a 2x12 cab made

I kind of want to see if I can get a head shell made for this combo even if I have to read knobs upside down. The 1x10 aspect is nice but I’m gonna end up using external cabs more than the vt junior it came with


----------



## marshallmellowed

Maggot Brain said:


> Well shit....
> 
> The SV212A didn't impress me much compared to any generic 4x12 but with those speakers and the open back?.... Hot damn, now I kinda want one!
> 
> The price is just too fking insane to be loaded with Vtypes. Why would Marshall not pair the SV20 with Greenbacks??? I will never understand that!
> 
> Also... Did anyone notice or feel that Johan seemed kinda skeptical of the SV20 in the first video? It seemed like with each video he grew more and more fond of it and this last one he looked like he was having a blast as usual.


IMO, a mic'd cab recording is not the same as a cab "in the room". Youi just don't feel the cab, same goes with amps. For what I like to hear & feel, I need at least one 4x12. If the main goal is recording, all you really need is a 1x12. Just my take.


----------



## Tincup

So far have tried, 1x12 closed back and open back cab with GB, neo creamback, neo V. 2x12 closed back with g12 30 70th anny and GB. 2x12 open back with neo CB‘s. 2x10 closed back with alnico red coat and swamp thing. My favorite so far is the 1x12 open back NEO V. I’m going to try out the NEO CB in the closed back 2x12 at some point possibly, but I have a 1960A coming tomorrow so we will see.

Edit: The quad of G12T-75’s in the 1960A sound pretty damn good too. If you’re into 4x12’s. I‘m not kicking the 1x12 NEO V out of bed though. It’s a lot more manageable, and not as loud. But there’s a fun factor with the 4x12.


----------



## kinleyd

Marshall SV20H vs 100W SUPER LEAD through the same CAB!​

Johan isn't quite done.


----------



## middy

kinleyd said:


> Marshall SV20H vs 100W SUPER LEAD through the same CAB!​
> 
> Johan isn't quite done.



Not much difference at all through the mics. I’m sure it’s quite different in the room, the 100w will thump your chest a lot more, which is great for hard rock / metal in a large venue, not so much for other situations.


----------



## Sacalait

Yeah, I'm surprised it took Johan this long to test the SV20. Dude is definitely a connoisseur of Marshall tone man! The difference between the big brothers and the SV20 is really only in the bottom end and clean headroom. Otherwise they're pretty hard to tell apart.


----------



## Tincup

I’m loving this set up. Just got the cab yesterday.


----------



## cccc

Stratmauler said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but Marshall have made this as a low-wattage user-friendly amp. *What more can they do? They already have the 1 watt series!
> I would imagine its an ideal middle ground between 50/100 watt stacks and the 1 watts.*
> My questions, ( if anyone knows yet), are: is it loud enough for a 4 to 5 piece band at 20w? Also, how much clean headroom at 20w?


Biggest blunder of all time by Marshall is they only made and offered the 1 watt series ( JMP, JTM, JCM 800, JVM and the JCM 2000) in 2012 as limited edition 50th anniversary editions .

They should be offered year round as a regular stock item they would sell millions and millions every year.

These are vastly superior to the mediocre at best DSL 1 watt currently offered and can be played at TV volume levels without any loss of true vintage Marshall tone . No attenuator needed.

For more info and samples :


----------



## Moony

kinleyd said:


> Johan isn't quite done



I'm glad he did that video. 
It shows that you just can't get the sound of a big amp out of a small one and/or that components matter. 

The bigger one sounds much more rounded, fatter and has that aggressiveness without being too harsh. 
The SV20 has some weird hollow mids going on that remind me of the Origin 20 which has the same transformers. It has some unpleasant spikiness and doesn't have the low end growl. 
Also the low mid bark isn't quite there but probably the best you can get out of that size of an amp. 

The SV20H doesn't sound that bad of course - but I honestly would understand everyone who keeps his big 100W ones and uses them live and for recording. 
If you look for a 20W Plexi in a smaller enclosure the SV20H is probably the best buy. 
If I had one I would mod it to get rid of the harsh treble spikes and add a bit of depth/low end.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> I'm glad he did that video.
> It shows that you just can't get the sound of a big amp out of a small one and/or that components matter.
> 
> The bigger one sounds much more rounded, fatter and has that aggressiveness without being too harsh.
> The SV20 has some weird hollow mids going on that remind me of the Origin 20 which has the same transformers. It has some unpleasant spikiness and doesn't have the low end growl.
> Also the low mid bark isn't quite there but probably the best you can get out of that size of an amp.
> 
> The SV20H doesn't sound that bad of course - but I honestly would understand everyone who keeps his big 100W ones and uses them live and for recording.
> If you look for a 20W Plexi in a smaller enclosure the SV20H is probably the best buy.
> If I had one I would mod it to get rid of the harsh treble spikes and add a bit of depth/low end.


Have to agree, and it's in no way bashing the Studio amps. They're great little amps for what they are, but anyone that thinks they sound as good as a 100w, only at a lower volume is just kidding themselves. Like you mentioned, the SV20 has this boxiness that I hear in mine and in every video (or recording) I've heard. I attribute it to the missing lows and also some missing highs that are present in the 100w, which results in a perceived mid-hump. Johan also mentioned this at the end of one of the videos. Still great little amps.


----------



## marshallmellowed

cccc said:


> Biggest blunder of all time by Marshall is they only made and offered the 1 watt series ( JMP, JTM, JCM 800, JVM and the JCM 2000) in 2012 as limited edition 50th anniversary editions .
> 
> They should be offered year round as a regular stock item they would sell millions and millions every year.
> 
> These are vastly superior to the mediocre at best DSL 1 watt currently offered and can be played at TV volume levels without any loss of true vintage Marshall tone . No attenuator needed.
> 
> For more info and samples :



Don't know, IMO, a bit of a novelty, and once a guy reduces himself to playing at the level of a 1w amp, he may as well start looking at modelling technology. While the 1w amps in the video produce a good recording, today's modelers can produce a recording tone that would be indistinguishable from the tones in the video (IMO). I have no doubt that a 1w amp would sound a bit puny through an actual guitar cab, and I say this, because I find even a 20w amp to be a bit lacking. Just my opinion, based on what I've used, haven't gone as small as a 1w (and probably never will).


----------



## ken Tucky

Recording capabilities aside, I have a JTM 1 watter and with regards to a NMV vibe, it's the best home practice amp I have ever used. And I've tried them all, that would include other low-watt rigs, modelling software, re-amped or otherwise attenuated big amps, profiling...all of it. For many, many years. My JTM 1 watter just feels like the real thing. It has a vibe that is essential to me for inspiration. It feels alive and unpredictable, leaves your playing vulnerable to mistakes if you don't stay on top of it and punishes just as much as it rewards you. Just like a real plexi circuit. And that's what is hard to capture if you're sitting in an apt at TV level volume. IMO the JTM 1 watter does it perfectly.

The studio series sound good but are way too low powered for my own wants/needs in a band situation. The SV20 I tried out was about as loud as my old 2061x which itself got completely drowned out and buried once a drummer and a bass player with an SVT joined in the mix. And regardless, I like playing really fucking loud. It all depends on your situation. I can see people finding the studio series to be a useful tool for compromise if they have to accommodate a low volume cover band or have recording environment restraints to meet. 

I just write my own music, play it loud when I gig and part with some money to record it loud in a studio where volume isn't an issue if I want to lay some tracks down. The 1 watt JTM and a 50 watt plexi meet my own needs perfectly for that.


----------



## Moony

@ken Tucky 

I liked the 1W anniversary amps a lot, too. 
Hopefully Marshall will release another such kind of amps. 
Maybe 5 watts (switchable to 0,5) with a 12BH7A in the power amp. 
And of course all tube design so they would stand above a Blackstar HT-5. 

In regards to best Marshall for home use at lower volume - I personally think the JVM is the best. 
I play a JVM215C combo with a single 12" speaker for years and haven't found something better. 
It's just the design of the circuit, most of the sound from the preamp and a clean poweramp with a lot of negative feedback. 
Santiago Alvarez who designed the amp told me once that he himself wanted an amp that sounds also great at lower volume levels - and I honestly think that he did a great job with the JVM.


----------



## paul-e-mann

johan.b said:


> Biden's got nothing to do with it. He doesn't rule here but we got the same problem... if you want to get philosophical, it's the western capitalism running its course and reaching the end of its run where all and everything is concentrated at one point, one owner... next they'll come for your blood...
> .. ok, I'll shut up too... ha ha..


We've just accomplished in 200 years what Rome accomplished in 2000 years, sadly we are defintely on our way out...


----------



## ken361

My vintage modern is great at low volumes also yeah the JVM is too.


----------



## paul-e-mann

kinleyd said:


> Marshall SV20H vs 100W SUPER LEAD through the same CAB!​
> 
> Johan isn't quite done.



Both amps sound very close in this video, my 1959 and SV20H dont sound anything alike.


----------



## tallcoolone

pedecamp said:


> Both amps sound very close in this video, my 1959 and SV20H dont sound anything alike.


Mine do, which is why I'm selling the 100w and picking up prob another Friedman. I get some people need 100w on stage, I just am not one of them. Both of my Studio amps blow away my Vintage Modern volume wise--not one place we play would ever allow more stage volume than they have on tap. That plus every 100w pre 1990 Marshall I've ever had sounded like crap choked down--at sm/med club volume I like the little amp much more. And personally I never play louder than that. Ever. Hey that's why one size doesn't fit all. 

IMO the Studio amps are--by a mile--the best thing Marshall has released since 1990. Although I haven't spent any time with an Astoria Custom which I would love to. I literally wished for Marshall to release big bottle 20w wattage repros of these amps for decades, so very happy they finally did. They don't have to be for everyone, but judging by their popularity they work for quite a few


----------



## paul-e-mann

tallcoolone said:


> Mine do, which is why I'm selling the 100w and picking up prob another Friedman. I get some people need 100w on stage, I just am not one of them. Both of my Studio amps blow away my Vintage Modern volume wise--not one place we play would ever allow more stage volume than they have on tap. That plus every 100w pre 1990 Marshall I've ever had sounded like crap choked down--at sm/med club volume I like the little amp much more. And personally I never play louder than that. Ever. Hey that's why one size doesn't fit all.
> 
> IMO the Studio amps are--by a mile--the best thing Marshall has released since 1990. Although I haven't spent any time with an Astoria Custom which I would love to. I literally wished for Marshall to release big bottle 20w wattage repros of these amps for decades, so very happy they finally did. They don't have to be for everyone, but judging by their popularity they work for quite a few


I'm not ready to sell my 100w, I've only had it less than a year and still discovering what I can do with it.


----------



## tallcoolone

pedecamp said:


> I'm not ready to sell my 100w, I've only had it less than a year and still discovering what I can do with it.


I hear ya--I'm a gear addict so if I'm not using it regularly after a year or so it usually goes on the block to make room for something else I think I 'need'. Played the big amp at an outdoor festival last year and it sounded glorious but afterwards the entire band let me know they were not impressed lol. If volume was not a concern I'd keep mine as well


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I'm not ready to sell my 100w, I've only had it less than a year and still discovering what I can do with it.


My suggestion would be to resist selling. After having a couple of 1959's and a couple of 2203's, and regretting selling them both, I'll be keeping my re-acquired 1959 SLP RI and 2203x for a very long time. For that "in the room" punch, nothing else compares, including my 50 watters. Not really interested in whether anyone agrees, I know how they all compare, and I know what I like.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Both amps sound very close in this video, my 1959 and SV20H dont sound anything alike.


I agree, then again, they _are _compressed recordings. I've A/B'd my amps (various sizes) many times, same result every time. When it comes to overall fullness, and that percussive punch that comes from the larger amps, 100w > 50w > 20w... all day long. I do applaud Marshall for their efforts on the Studio amps, long overdue and fill the needs of those looking for smaller amps.


----------



## C-4

johan.b said:


> I think that's the reason for 10inch speakers in the combos. Less cone, less air movement, less spl. In 5 watt mode with a single openback 10, it'll be like pushing a fender champ.. loud but not unreasonable in a house ..
> 5 watt into a 4x12 at the same time, would probably be a bit shy at rehearsal with a loud drummer, but doable in a small room
> J


Over her, in the States, they call that "legal ease", or how lawyers write sentences.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> ……….Not really interested in whether anyone agrees,…… ………I know what I like.


This is my feeling exactly!


----------



## ken Tucky

Moony said:


> @ken Tucky
> 
> I liked the 1W anniversary amps a lot, too.
> Hopefully Marshall will release another such kind of amps.
> Maybe 5 watts (switchable to 0,5) with a 12BH7A in the power amp.
> And of course all tube design so they would stand above a Blackstar HT-5.
> 
> In regards to best Marshall for home use at lower volume - I personally think the JVM is the best.
> I play a JVM215C combo with a single 12" speaker for years and haven't found something better.
> It's just the design of the circuit, most of the sound from the preamp and a clean poweramp with a lot of negative feedback.
> Santiago Alvarez who designed the amp told me once that he himself wanted an amp that sounds also great at lower volume levels - and I honestly think that he did a great job with the JVM.


Yes, a friend has a JVM and it does indeed sound very good at low volume. But as you said "most of the sound from the preamp" which (to me at least) is a feel and response many master volume equipped amps can replicate (IMO) at low volume. Handy for reduced volume while keeping high gain intact especially. I am more specifically praising the JTM 1 watter for it's ability to produce a plexi like, low gain feel and vibe at minimal volume levels. No amp I've ever used has done so better IME as far as retaining a NMV character in the tone.


----------



## tce63

ken Tucky said:


> Yes, a friend has a JVM and it does indeed sound very good at low volume. But as you said "most of the sound from the preamp" which (to me at least) is a feel and response many master volume equipped amps can replicate (IMO) at low volume. Handy for reduced volume while keeping high gain intact especially. I am more specifically praising the JTM 1 watter for it's ability to produce a plexi like, low gain feel and vibe at minimal volume levels. No amp I've ever used has done so better IME as far as retaining a NMV character in the tone.



I also have the JTM1H, Offset version (same amp)
Sounds fantastic at low volume, 1 watt is louder than you think.


----------



## ken Tucky

tce63 said:


> I also have the JTM1H, Offset version (same amp) Sounds fantastic at low volume, 1 watt is louder than you think.



Yes it is louder than one would think at 1 watt. I use a PB100 to attenuate it directly from the 1 watt setting which IMO sounds better than using the amps available .1 watt setting.


----------



## tce63

ken Tucky said:


> Yes it is louder than one would think at 1 watt. I use a PB100 to attenuate it directly from the 1 watt setting which IMO sounds better than using the amps available .1 watt setting.



And I use a Weber Mini Mass 50


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> This is my feeling exactly!


I'm sure many feel that way, but each of us with different needs. To get the sound & feel I want, I personally need more than 20w (most of the time).


----------



## kinleyd

Vintage Celestion Greenback Prices are Ridiculous - What are the best Alternatives?​


----------



## Maggot Brain

kinleyd said:


> Vintage Celestion Greenback Prices are Ridiculous - What are the best Alternatives?​



Hmm, nothing sounds like those original Greenbscks. They both sounded better/closer on the lead playing. I think the V type would have been a strong contender, as mine continue to break end I'm noticing a more pronounced GB type "honk" etc... He gave the MF a shout out, does he ever post around here? I always wondered why he isn't around this place.


----------



## junk notes

You cannot play a 25 watt speaker like a 65w.. 

and these speakers are not alternatives on to themselves? not sure about his POV..


----------



## Maggot Brain

junk notes said:


> You cannot play a 25 watt speaker like a 65w..
> 
> and these speakers are not alternatives on to themselves? not sure about his POV..


Yeah I feel you, I think he was just ballparking the tone. I feel like he has already done this type of speaker shoot out before tho.


----------



## kinleyd

Is the Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 too Small to Sound BIG?​

Johan continues to chew on a few thoughts.


----------



## BlueX

kinleyd said:


> Is the Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 too Small to Sound BIG?​
> 
> Johan continues to chew on a few thoughts.



I like the sound from the 1972 cab. The SV212 sounds good too, and might cut through the mix better (depending on what music).


----------



## tallcoolone

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm sure many feel that way, but each of us with different needs. To get the sound & feel I want, I personally need more than 20w (most of the time).


How many times can one individual say the same exact thing in one thread? You are gonna find out!


----------



## tallcoolone

kinleyd said:


> Is the Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 too Small to Sound BIG?​
> 
> Johan continues to chew on a few thoughts.



I thought the same about the studio cabs--it sounded ok in this vid, not sure it sounds $1200 good. That’s pretty insane for a 2x12 cab—the Jubilee matching 2x12 is $200 more! I got an EVH 2x12 with the same speakers in it 2 weeks ago for $260 locally.


----------



## Maggot Brain

kinleyd said:


> Is the Marshall Studio Vintage 2x12 too Small to Sound BIG?​
> 
> Johan continues to chew on a few thoughts.



I liked this video and think the SV212 held it's own. The SV212 definitely has more mid focus so I think it would cut much better than the 1972.

I actually think those 2 cabs would compliment eachother perfectly as a little weirdo stack!

.... Oh and I'm really digging the Vtypes still!


----------



## rolijen

I talked about my experience with the Boss Waza TAE in a 1987x thread, but let it be noted that the SV20 sounds equally amazing through the TAE. The TAE can take the SV20 from whisper quiet to 100 watts of glorious vintage Marshall tone. The reverb and other effects in the TAE, along with headphone out, effects loop, line out, midi, and foot switch ability are tailor made for the SV20 and (true to the product’s name) greatly “expand”’ the capability of our favorite mini plexi.

After playing 1959s for years and more recently a 1987x, the SV20 never really delivered the clean headroom or low end girth of my higher wattage plexi’s. The TAE levels the playing field.

I run the SV20 in 20watt mode and set the TAE Input Level selector to 10watts (available options are 10w, 50w, 100w). The 10watt setting makes the amp sound huge—easily as good as my 1987x.

It’s pricey, but well worth it. For me, it’s an essential piece of gear that I now use every day. Hopefully this report is of use to you if you’re looking at the TAE.


----------



## kinleyd

This CHEAP method makes your Marshall SV212 the ULTIMATE Recording Cab!​


----------



## kinleyd

How to Tweak a Marshall Studio Vintage Amp!​


----------



## junk notes

_How Johan Tweaks His Marshall Studio Vintage Amp_


----------



## Khalkin G. Nomonhan

First time poster; long time Marshall user.

First, i have to thank everyone in this thread for steering me toward buying the SV20h. I made the mistake of uncovering my Super 100JH a few weeks ago and using it at band practice. I had the high treble on 1 and the normal at about 1.5. It sounded so glorious one of the other guitar players in my band said I needed to start using it at gigs, and that he'd help shift it. It did sound great, but after a few days of thought I felt that it would look like I was over-compensating for some personal inadequacies.

So, I decided to re-familiarize myself with the current Marshall line. I haven't paid much attention for a decade or more because I have been perfectly happy with my Bluesbreaker. I read this entire thread -- it took me three or four days! -- and then started trying to find an SV20 locally that I could try. My local mom and pop music store had a 2525h head at a really good price. I also had some store credit so it made the transaction a little less painful. I played it through the JH slant cab, and whilst it sounded really good, I couldn't get on with the control set -- I've never owned an amp with a master volume.

I looked in Craigslist and there was one of the ORI212 cabs available. I know they are MDF and largely derided, but the price was too good to pass up. I sat the Jube on the ORI212 and it sounded... okay. Nothing like the slant 4x12, but then I didn't really expect it to. I ordered a couple of G12m Greenbacks and put them in and the tone improved considerably.

On a casual visit to our other mom and pop store I decided to play through the SV20c. I loved it, but I already felt committed to the head/cab thing so I mentioned that I'd buy it if it were a head. The salesman said he had one in their other store in town. Long story short, I traded the 2525h for the SV20h and haven't looked back.

The only other thing I might do is acquire a decent 2061cx at some point. I had one, but sold it on when I sold the 2061 head that sat atop it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> First time poster; long time Marshall user.
> 
> First, i have to thank everyone in this thread for steering me toward buying the SV20h. I made the mistake of uncovering my Super 100JH a few weeks ago and using it at band practice. I had the high treble on 1 and the normal at about 1.5. It sounded so glorious one of the other guitar players in my band said I needed to start using it at gigs, and that he'd help shift it. It did sound great, but after a few days of thought I felt that it would look like I was over-compensating for some personal inadequacies.
> 
> So, I decided to re-familiarize myself with the current Marshall line. I haven't paid much attention for a decade or more because I have been perfectly happy with my Bluesbreaker. I read this entire thread -- it took me three or four days! -- and then started trying to find an SV20 locally that I could try. My local mom and pop music store had a 2525h head at a really good price. I also had some store credit so it made the transaction a little less painful. I played it through the JH slant cab, and whilst it sounded really good, I couldn't get on with the control set -- I've never owned an amp with a master volume.
> 
> I looked in Craigslist and there was one of the ORI212 cabs available. I know they are MDF and largely derided, but the price was too good to pass up. I sat the Jube on the ORI212 and it sounded... okay. Nothing like the slant 4x12, but then I didn't really expect it to. I ordered a couple of G12h Greenbacks and put them in and the tone improved considerably.
> 
> On a casual visit to our other mom and pop store I decided to play through the SV20c. I loved it, but I already felt committed to the head/cab thing so I mentioned that I'd buy it if it were a head. The salesman said he had one in their other store in town. Long story short, I traded the 2525h for the SV20h and haven't looked back.
> 
> The only other thing I might do is acquire a decent 2061cx at some point. I had one, but sold it on when I sold the 2061 head that sat atop it.



To The Forum 
Nice acquisition on your gear trade ..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## kinleyd

Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> First time poster; long time Marshall user.
> 
> First, i have to thank everyone in this thread for steering me toward buying the SV20h. I made the mistake of uncovering my Super 100JH a few weeks ago and using it at band practice. I had the high treble on 1 and the normal at about 1.5. It sounded so glorious one of the other guitar players in my band said I needed to start using it at gigs, and that he'd help shift it. It did sound great, but after a few days of thought I felt that it would look like I was over-compensating for some personal inadequacies.
> 
> So, I decided to re-familiarize myself with the current Marshall line. I haven't paid much attention for a decade or more because I have been perfectly happy with my Bluesbreaker. I read this entire thread -- it took me three or four days! -- and then started trying to find an SV20 locally that I could try. My local mom and pop music store had a 2525h head at a really good price. I also had some store credit so it made the transaction a little less painful. I played it through the JH slant cab, and whilst it sounded really good, I couldn't get on with the control set -- I've never owned an amp with a master volume.
> 
> I looked in Craigslist and there was one of the ORI212 cabs available. I know they are MDF and largely derided, but the price was too good to pass up. I sat the Jube on the ORI212 and it sounded... okay. Nothing like the slant 4x12, but then I didn't really expect it to. I ordered a couple of G12h Greenbacks and put them in and the tone improved considerably.
> 
> On a casual visit to our other mom and pop store I decided to play through the SV20c. I loved it, but I already felt committed to the head/cab thing so I mentioned that I'd buy it if it were a head. The salesman said he had one in their other store in town. Long story short, I traded the 2525h for the SV20h and haven't looked back.
> 
> The only other thing I might do is acquire a decent 2061cx at some point. I had one, but sold it on when I sold the 2061 head that sat atop it.


Congratulations, and  to the MF!


----------



## junk notes

& wise choice. The amp will make you play the crap out of it and perpetually come back for more, again and again.



Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> my Super 100JH



Nice! Stack?
A few others here have the 1982JHB as do I - glorious, as you have mentioned.


----------



## Khalkin G. Nomonhan

junk notes said:


> & wise choice. The amp will make you play the crap out of it and perpetually come back for more, again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Stack?
> A few others here have the 1982JHB as do I - glorious, as you have mentioned.


Thank you all. Yes, it is the entire stack, but it was only the JH slant cab I had played through at practice last month -- with the JH head. I wish I were younger and felt like shifting the Super 100JH half stack. Nothing sounds quite like it -- it was a birthday present from my wife a number of years ago when our circumstances were quite flush. I don't think she realised how large and heavy it would be. I've only gigged it once -- at an outdoor festival -- the sound is something I'll never forget.

...and you're absolutely right -- the SV20 does make me want to play it all the time. I use Marshall amps because I am infatuated with their clean tones. With this amp -- more so than the Bluesbreaker -- the notes seem to float out into the room. It's very 3d, if that makes any sense. I've used the Bluesbreaker since the mid-90s and have always been experimenting with two different speakers in place, with the idea that the efficient speaker coupled with a less efficient one would allow the notes to bloom differently. At the moment I've got a Silver Bell and a greenback in it, and the results are good, but the BB has nowhere near the sparkle and 3d quality of the SV20.

For now, the ORI212 with greenbacks will suffice, but once (if) it starts to fall apart, a 2061cx is beckoning to me. Finding one, on the other hand, might be a bit difficult.

Anyway, I'll stop banging on about this, except to say, this seems like a great place to be.


----------



## tce63

Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> Thank you all. Yes, it is the entire stack, but it was only the JH slant cab I had played through at practice last month -- with the JH head. I wish I were younger and felt like shifting the Super 100JH half stack. Nothing sounds quite like it -- it was a birthday present from my wife a number of years ago when our circumstances were quite flush. I don't think she realised how large and heavy it would be. I've only gigged it once -- at an outdoor festival -- the sound is something I'll never forget.
> 
> ...and you're absolutely right -- the SV20 does make me want to play it all the time. I use Marshall amps because I am infatuated with their clean tones. With this amp -- more so than the Bluesbreaker -- the notes seem to float out into the room. It's very 3d, if that makes any sense. I've used the Bluesbreaker since the mid-90s and have always been experimenting with two different speakers in place, with the idea that the efficient speaker coupled with a less efficient one would allow the notes to bloom differently. At the moment I've got a Silver Bell and a greenback in it, and the results are good, but the BB has nowhere near the sparkle and 3d quality of the SV20.
> 
> For now, the ORI212 with greenbacks will suffice, but once (if) it starts to fall apart, a 2061cx is beckoning to me. Finding one, on the other hand, might be a bit difficult.
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop banging on about this, except to say, this seems like a great place to be.



SV20h is a fantastic amp, and i run it with a 2061CX with V30:s

And  to the forum


----------



## scozz

Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> ………….The only other thing I might do is acquire a decent 2061cx at some point. I had one, but sold it on when I sold the 2061 head that sat atop it.


Good choice, I think that head looks great on a 2061, it’ll be killer KGN.


----------



## junk notes

IMHO this is very good suggestion (and advice) with the SVh. Not taking away the cosmetic looks of the SV212, and listening through testimonials, you will be better served with plenty more bottom end through a (no-casters) 2x12 that is horizontal, bass coupled - sitting on the floor. Or, diagonally wider, as the 1966 or 2061 w/ soundpost. Oh, and not 140 watts of speaker for this head.

Try this; take your SV212 and place it sideways on the floor.. tell us what you hear then..


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> ………. Or, diagonally wider, as the 1966 or 2061 w/ soundpost. Oh, and _*not 140 watts for speaker for this head. *_
> 
> Try this; take your SV212 and place it sideways on the floor.. tell us what you hear then..


I’m curious about this statement Junk, why do you suggest *NOT *using a 140 watts of speakers in a 2-12 cab with an SV20h


----------



## Khalkin G. Nomonhan

I'll give the sideways config a try in the next day or so. At the moment, I have two G12ms in the cabinet. So only rated at 50 watts. They have about 30-40 hours on them at this point and sound pretty stellar.


----------



## Finnster

rolijen said:


> I talked about my experience with the Boss Waza TAE in a 1987x thread, but let it be noted that the SV20 sounds equally amazing through the TAE. The TAE can take the SV20 from whisper quiet to 100 watts of glorious vintage Marshall tone. The reverb and other effects in the TAE, along with headphone out, effects loop, line out, midi, and foot switch ability are tailor made for the SV20 and (true to the product’s name) greatly “expand”’ the capability of our favorite mini plexi.
> 
> After playing 1959s for years and more recently a 1987x, the SV20 never really delivered the clean headroom or low end girth of my higher wattage plexi’s. The TAE levels the playing field.
> 
> I run the SV20 in 20watt mode and set the TAE Input Level selector to 10watts (available options are 10w, 50w, 100w). The 10watt setting makes the amp sound huge—easily as good as my 1987x.
> 
> It’s pricey, but well worth it. For me, it’s an essential piece of gear that I now use every day. Hopefully this report is of use to you if you’re looking at the TAE.


Where are you setting the resonance and presence selectors on the TAE? I have both of mine one click from high(far right)
Just curious


----------



## rolijen

Finnster said:


> Where are you setting the resonance and presence selectors on the TAE? I have both of mine one click from high(far right)
> Just curious


I run the one on the left one click from high. I run the one on the right at the highest setting. Works great with the greenback-loaded 4x12 I use. I run my SV in 20 watt mode with presence set at minimum, bass and middle about noon, treble at 3 o’clock. I use the upper left input and no channel jumper.


----------



## rolijen

Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> …For now, the ORI212 with greenbacks will suffice, but once (if) it starts to fall apart…



Foolishly, I sold my SV20H and SV212 (with greenbacks) to a friend late last year. I just couldn’t crank it much at home. And, as you all know, these amps really come alive with the volume knob at noon or better.

With the TAE working out so well with my 1987x, I asked my friend if he would sell the amp back to me. He agreed, but didn’t want to let go of the SV212 cabinet. 

It has been near impossible to locate a used SV212. So, I’m currently running the same rig as Khalkin G. Nomonhan—SV20H into an ORI212A with greenbacks. In addition to the better speakers, I added casters to mine to help it stand proud in my lineup. By the way, not only does it look good, the Origin cab is sounding great.


----------



## Khalkin G. Nomonhan

That's cool! I love my rig, too. At the present time I have the high treble on 4, the normal channel on 1, and the low inputs jumpered. This is practice-level volume.

The future will determine whether the ORI212 holds up or not. We gig about twice a month. Fingers crossed because it actually sounds very good.


----------



## Khalkin G. Nomonhan

junk notes said:


> IMHO this is very good suggestion (and advice) with the SVh. Not taking away the cosmetic looks of the SV212, and listening through testimonials, you will be better served with plenty more bottom end through a (no-casters) 2x12 that is horizontal, bass coupled - sitting on the floor. Or, diagonally wider, as the 1966 or 2061 w/ soundpost. Oh, and not 140 watts of speaker for this head.
> 
> Try this; take your SV212 and place it sideways on the floor.. tell us what you hear then..


I tried this last night. There is definitely more 'thump' with the cab laying sidewise on the floor. I had to back the bass level down from '6' to '4', and I increased treble and presence to just about straight up noon. One other thing that was different, however, was that the notes didn't seem to bloom as near the amp as before -- I had to go further out in the room to 15 feet or so, for the same effect as it has in the upright position. I have to stand pretty near my amp at practice and have in the short while gotten used to the angled part of the cab pointing toward the back of my head.

This leads me to believe that the 2061cx would be the perfect prescription as it has, as you noted, wider dispersal due to the diagonal displacement of the speakers, as well as the angled upper speaker.

Now... where to find one?


----------



## mad5066

Khalkin G. Nomonhan said:


> I tried this last night. There is definitely more 'thump' with the cab laying sidewise on the floor. I had to back the bass level down from '6' to '4', and I increased treble and presence to just about straight up noon. One other thing that was different, however, was that the notes didn't seem to bloom as near the amp as before -- I had to go further out in the room to 15 feet or so, for the same effect as it has in the upright position. I have to stand pretty near my amp at practice and have in the short while gotten used to the angled part of the cab pointing toward the back of my head.
> 
> This leads me to believe that the 2061cx would be the perfect prescription as it has, as you noted, wider dispersal due to the diagonal displacement of the speakers, as well as the angled upper speaker.
> 
> Now... where to find one?


Good Luck finding one, and in excellent condition. I would just have sourmash cabs make me a clone of that cab. That's what I eventually plan on doing if I end up keeping the amp.


----------



## kinleyd

Marshall Studio VINTAGE -vs- Mini SILVER - YOU NEED BOTH​

Title says it all.


----------



## jeffb




----------



## G the wildman

Guys,

Has anyone compared the Weber Mini with the Iron Man mini.

I use the Weber with my SV20 but wonder am I getting the best out of it at home.

G


----------



## BlueX

G the wildman said:


> Has anyone compared the Weber Mini with the Iron Man mini.
> 
> I use the Weber with my SV20 but wonder am I getting the best out of it at home.


With the risk of repeating myself, and not answering your question: I have compared MinMASS with my home-built JohnH attenuator, together with SV20. The JohnH sounds far better, so yes, you can get better sound. I have no experience with Ironman, though.


----------



## faerdi

G the wildman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone compared the Weber Mini with the Iron Man mini.
> 
> I use the Weber with my SV20 but wonder am I getting the best out of it at home.
> 
> G


I do not own the Weber Mini but I do own a full sized and a mini Iron Man and they both sound (equally) glorious. I never use my SV20 without an Iron Man.


----------



## BlueX

jeffb said:


>



Less difference than I expected (but what do I know)


----------



## G the wildman

faerdi said:


> I do not own the Weber Mini but I do own a full sized and a mini Iron Man and they both sound (equally) glorious. I never use my SV20 without an Iron Man.


What about the ohms. My sv cab is 16ohms. Iron man appears to be 8. So is that not suitable?


----------



## faerdi

G the wildman said:


> What about the ohms. My sv cab is 16ohms. Iron man appears to be 8. So is that not suitable?


I changed the stock V Type speaker for an 8 ohm G12H65 speaker in order to match the impediance.
Stock impediance is not suitable unfortunately.


----------



## Khalkin G. Nomonhan

I am interested in this and have been listening to demos since I read the above post. 

Has anyone tried the *Two Notes Audio Engineering Torpedo Captor? It's about $150 less and uses a similar concept, I believe.*


----------



## JAC

EndGame00 said:


> 20-watt NMV is gonna be hella loud, but very satisfying “loud”...
> 
> TBH, if Marshall came up with this 5 years ago, I would have snagged one in a heartbeat, instead of having to have someone custom build a 25-watt Super Lead for me....


PS1


----------



## jeffb

BlueX said:


> Less difference than I expected (but what do I know)


Could be! ? 

I have not had a chance to listen on my studio cans, but cathode bias on these 20 watt Marshalls which are already starved for voltage at full power seem to show less variation than something like a full size NMV or a DSL where differences can be significant (or even the Class5, where tubes really make a difference) With my ORI20H for example, the differences in tube brands/types are there in the room, and from a "feel" aspect...but that doesn't always translate to a recording.


----------



## jeffb

Alright- gave a listen with the studio cans

Subtle but the difference is there. As expected KT66 a bit more round, and more low end content/meat in the single notes. El34s have some lows shaved off which makes the sound more mid focused, brighter and thinner.- highs are little nastier in a bad way.

I prefer the KT66 - sounds more "Jimmy Page".

I really wish he'd run that amp through his 55hz H30 cabs (one or both). He's done some 55HZ G12Ms, but those are not really my thing.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

BlueX said:


> Less difference than I expected (but what do I know)


I haven't tried KT-66s in an SV. I have used KT-66 in the mini Jubilee. In the room I can hear a difference. The cleans with the 66s are crisper with more sparkle. Run dirty I would desribe it as less modern sounding. Of course the SV is supposed to be more dependent on power tube distortion while the Jubilee is preamp driven, so my experience may not translate. One would expect the amp using more preamp to be less affected, though. But I would want to hear it in the room. I think Johan did his best to capture any difference so I appreciate Johan's effort as always.


----------



## marshallmellowed

jeffb said:


> Could be! ?
> 
> I have not had a chance to listen on my studio cans, but cathode bias on these 20 watt Marshalls which are already starved for voltage at full power seem to show less variation than something like a full size NMV or a DSL where differences can be significant (or even the Class5, where tubes really make a difference) With my ORI20H for example, the differences in tube brands/types are there in the room, and from a "feel" aspect...but that doesn't always translate to a recording.


That's been my experience when trying different power tubes in the Studio amps, the difference is much less noticeable than in amps running at nominal voltages.


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

Does anybody know how much louder a JTM45 is compared to an SV20? I’ve been playing my SV20c at home a bunch with and without an attenuator and I crank the amp unattenuated in my apartment regularly. I know the JTM45 is a different circuit but I wanted to know if the extra 10w would be a noticeable in volume


----------



## marshallmellowed

1234_thumbwar said:


> Does anybody know how much louder a JTM45 is compared to an SV20? I’ve been playing my SV20c at home a bunch with and without an attenuator and I crank the amp unattenuated in my apartment regularly. I know the JTM45 is a different circuit but I wanted to know if the extra 10w would be a noticeable in volume


Yes, a JTM45 is noticeably louder than the SV20. Hard to quantify, but I'd say roughly 1/3 louder. It's also fuller sounding, which is most likely due to the larger transformers and KT66 output tubes running at "optimal" voltages (vs. EL34's running at lower than "optimal" voltages in the SV20).


----------



## G the wildman

1234_thumbwar said:


> Does anybody know how much louder a JTM45 is compared to an SV20? I’ve been playing my SV20c at home a bunch with and without an attenuator and I crank the amp unattenuated in my apartment regularly. I know the JTM45 is a different circuit but I wanted to know if the extra 10w would be a noticeable in volume


You will definitely have hearing problems soon.


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, a JTM45 is noticeably louder than the SV20. Hard to quantify, but I'd say roughly 1/3 louder. It's also fuller sounding, which is most likely due to the larger transformers and KT66 output tubes running at "optimal" voltages (vs. EL34's running at lower than "optimal" voltages in the SV20).


I think I might have to pass on a JTM45 for a little while then. At least not until I’m playing outdoor gigs or something like that


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

G the wildman said:


> You will definitely have hearing problems soon.


I don’t stand in the same room as the amp typically. I’ll jumper the channels with volume ii at 6 or 7 and volume I at 1 or 2, turn the amp so it’s sideways from where I stand, then walk maybe 15 or 20 feet away to another room then let it rip if I play without at attenuator. I know I should use the attenuator if I’m gonna play for hours but I only play for half an hour or 45 minutes at a time without an attenuator and always standing far away from the amp


----------



## G the wildman

1234_thumbwar said:


> I don’t stand in the same room as the amp typically. I’ll jumper the channels with volume ii at 6 or 7 and volume I at 1 or 2, turn the amp so it’s sideways from where I stand, then walk maybe 15 or 20 feet away to another room then let it rip if I play without at attenuator. I know I should use the attenuator if I’m gonna play for hours but I only play for half an hour or 45 minutes at a time without an attenuator and always standing far away from the amp


Coolio,

Just looking out for a fellow axe man!

G


----------



## 1234_thumbwar

G the wildman said:


> Coolio,
> 
> Just looking out for a fellow axe man!
> 
> G


I appreciate it, I know these amps move some air and I wouldn’t stand any closer without ear plugs or an attenuator. I’ve just gotta beat the snot out of this g10 greenback I threw in


----------



## Fuzzyreets

HI Folks,

I just got my SV20H a few weeks ago and I am totally amazed by how great it is. I feel like it's a sound I've been looking for for a long time. Anyway, I wanted to start digging into recording with it using Impulse Responses which I've never done before. 

I started checking out Impulse Responses because someone mentioned it to me on another thread and a good way to record at home and I started looking into it and I'm confused. I'm confused about whether I should use the DI out on my Marshall head and go into the Focusrite(?) or use the unbalanced out from the Rockcrusher and that to the Focusrite or what. Then after figuring that out I still do not after about an hour of reading/videos understand how to get Impulse Responses working on my Mac with GarageBand. I'm totally lost at this point and looking for some direction or somewhere there is a step by step on how to set this up that would work with my setup WITHOUT blowing anything up. All I'm really looking to do is use my Marshall head for home recording with GarageBand with the easiest but quality method available without mic'ing anything. Help needed. Thanks!


----------



## booh

Fuzzyreets said:


> HI Folks,
> 
> I just got my SV20H a few weeks ago and I am totally amazed by how great it is. I feel like it's a sound I've been looking for for a long time. Anyway, I wanted to start digging into recording with it using Impulse Responses which I've never done before.
> 
> I started checking out Impulse Responses because someone mentioned it to me on another thread and a good way to record at home and I started looking into it and I'm confused. I'm confused about whether I should use the DI out on my Marshall head and go into the Focusrite(?) or use the unbalanced out from the Rockcrusher and that to the Focusrite or what. Then after figuring that out I still do not after about an hour of reading/videos understand how to get Impulse Responses working on my Mac with GarageBand. I'm totally lost at this point and looking for some direction or somewhere there is a step by step on how to set this up that would work with my setup WITHOUT blowing anything up. All I'm really looking to do is use my Marshall head for home recording with GarageBand with the easiest but quality method available without mic'ing anything. Help needed. Thanks!


I'm using the DI out of my sv20 or the line out of my attenuator into my audio interface. The result is similar. As long as you keep the speaker (load) connected, you won't blow anything.


----------



## kinleyd

My Conclusions on the Marshall Studio Vintage SV20 Stack!​


----------



## ken361

Hurry on sale https://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Studio-Vintage-20-Watt-Amplifier/dp/B07N2GY5K7?tag=thegearpage05-20#


----------



## cjs42079

ken361 said:


> Hurry on sale https://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Studio-Vintage-20-Watt-Amplifier/dp/B07N2GY5K7?tag=thegearpage05-20#


Nice, Ken. They have the SC20 too at that price for anyone looking. I still feel like this is what MSRP should be for these things anyway. Why 1750?


----------



## ken361

cjs42079 said:


> Nice, Ken. They have the SC20 too at that price for anyone looking. I still feel like this is what MSRP should be for these things anyway. Why 1750?


I have the combos I wouldn't mind the head. Sometimes I plug in my 212 it sounds great.


----------



## ken361

cjs42079 said:


> Nice, Ken. They have the SC20 too at that price for anyone looking. I still feel like this is what MSRP should be for these things anyway. Why 1750?


Just looked it was like 1279


----------



## cjs42079

ken361 said:


> Just looked it was like 1279


Yea, just saying that’s a fair price. Not 1750 MSRP


----------



## ken361

Should of ordered one this morning lol price was still down


----------



## purpleplexi

Needed some spare power tubes so I bought these. Partly because they were cheap but partly because the review was reasonable.






EL34/EL34B-REC RELIC


The EL34B Relic is a premium high quality audio grade EL34 that is based on the famous Mullard XF design. This valve has a number of high grade features which set this valve apart from other EL34 on the market. The valve features a thick and fatter glass envelope with a welded anode plate to...



www.watfordvalves.com





On first twang they're OK. Bit bright so I had to turn down the presence. They're just a bit lacking in character. Maybe I'll manage to tweak it a bit better. They also do a KT66. Kind've wish I'd bought them instead.
They're definitely not as good as the groove tube mullard replicas which are still my fave current production tubes.


----------



## Steph#67

scozz said:


> It seems to me your question was answered a few pages back from @tce63,...get an attenuator.
> 
> Yeah the Little BB works great for what it is, and I know my buddy @pedecamp loves it and thinks it the shits. But they’re nowhere near as good as using a real attenuator.
> 
> The LBB is nothing more than a master volume in the loop, using it will not help you to drive the power tubes like an attenuator will.
> 
> As @tce63 mentioned get a Weber Minimass directly from Weber,...
> 
> https://tedweber.com/minimass/


Hi everyone,

It's been quite a while  !
Finally got a Weber Minimass with headphones output ...
Indeed, the JHS LBB is a cool and cheap way to tame the beast but it's truely nowhere as good as the attenuator ...
Now I can enjoy my amp and its unique tone !!!
Special thanks to Mr @WellBurnTheSky for his availability and precious help during my quest for pure tones 
Plus being able to use headphones and play anytime day or night is a blast !!!!!


----------



## purpleplexi

It's true. I love the tones I can get with the LBB and a pedal but at the same time I know it's not what the amp is capable of.


----------



## K Dub

I am going to use the JHS Little Black Box until my John H Attenuator is finished. This got me wondering if the LBB can be used in addition to an attenuator to dial in the tone. The LBB goes in the FX loop and the attenuator goes between the amp and speaker. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## purpleplexi

That will allow you to super fine tune the volume and get the power tubes hot. Best solution I think.


----------



## colchar

I know this will probably have been asked, but I don't want to read through the entire thread to find the posts.

Has anyone here tried the SV20 with the JohnH simple attenuator? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## BlueX

colchar said:


> I know this will probably have been asked, but I don't want to read through the entire thread to find the posts.
> 
> Has anyone here tried the SV20 with the JohnH simple attenuator? If so, what are your impressions?


Yes, I built the M2 version of the JohnH attenuator and am using it together with my SV20H. I think it is as good as its reputation. To me it preserves the tone at all attenuation levels. Really nice to dial in the amp according to your liking and then just lowering the volume without loss of tone. It's not whispering quiet though, not even at full attenuation. When I crank the amp I would still disturb someone trying to sleep in the next room (think I've written this before).

I also have the Weber MiniMASS. That's a good attenuator at moderate attenuation. Problem is with increased attenuation. Then I think a lot of the tone is lost, even with Treble Boost engaged. My experierence here matches the description @JohnH has made a couple of times.


----------



## Silverdome

Just wanted to say I've joined the group as a 'Plexi' owner. The info in this thread along with my demo the SV20H last December got me going. Thanks to everyone in here and for Marshall for making this amp to spark my interest. I ended up with a Rockitt 50 watt clone of a Plexi and based on my demo and all my years of listening to that classic plexi sound on all those great rock n roll records I'm home. This clone gets me there. If the SV20H didn't jump up in price I would have picked one up easily, it's an incredible amp.


----------



## donwagar

colchar said:


> I know this will probably have been asked, but I don't want to read through the entire thread to find the posts.
> 
> Has anyone here tried the SV20 with the JohnH simple attenuator? If so, what are your impressions?


Yes, the SV20 was the reason I built the JohnH Attenuator. 

I think it works extremely well. To get the tone out of the SV that I want, I set the High Treble around 8 and Normal around 6, jumpered.


----------



## JazzyPar

Interesting video Brett Papa posted July 30th.


----------



## junk notes

Seen that, very good! I see videos with others using simple setups, trying to get those VH tones, but he does a very good job! I gave the SV a VH test run several months ago using a preamp pedal into High Treble Loudness 1 input 1, and a 6 band EQ in Normal Loudness 2 input 1, but I was not jumpered as in the video. Both plugged into top inputs split with Y-cable.
I was attenuated, and on the low watt setting on the amp, single variac down to 105v. A simple recording using a phone mic.

I will try to use his settings in the video and see if that dials in closer to VH Brown, because it sounds VH good!


----------



## 696

Hi to everyone here!
I've been a reader of this forum for quite a while now but thought it would be good to post my experiences with my SV20C. Maybe helpful to some.

Prior to buying the Mini Plexi, I've used to play a '82 2204 with an Orange 2x12 CB Made in the UK cab with V30s. Besides that I play a '73 Vibrochamp with a Jensen P10r Alnico.

The mini Plexi gets played mostly wiith my new Gibson SG '61 Standard in Eb which I love.

Disclaimer: I play only at home. The band is gone and people seem to get lazy  

So, first thing I read here is that everybody seems to be ditching the speaker and recommend at least a Greenback. Did that and went back to the V-Type. Why? I liked the bottom end it gives me better. 

2nd thing is that everybody dismisses the Bugera PS1 attenuator claiming it sucks tone. Can't say anything bad about the Bugera. I use it with my amp with great results at TV volume levels or maybe slightly above that.
First I thought it is crap, when I first used it and it took me some time to dialing in the amp... it is my first Plexi after all and after fiddling the knobs of my amp and the Bugera, I found the sound I wished for. 
It saved me of buying a much more expensive attenuator.

3rd thing I've noticed is, no pop in the effects loop using TB pedals (a JAM Big Chill trem and the MXR Carbon Cop delay). Mine was build in the 22nd week of 2019.

I like it more than my 2204 as it is warmer, has this sag when pushed and more grit/hair in the overdrive and takes pedals really well (eventhough I seem to love the sound being somewhat crashed by overdriving the input). I also play a JMI ToneBender MKII which I do really like and the High Input of my 2204 doesn't like it at at.

Thanks for reading and yeah, love it :.)


----------



## ken361

its really nice through my 212 greenback I have the combo also.


----------



## Tincup

This 1965 is an excellent cab for the sv20h.


----------



## Gene Ballzz

colchar said:


> I know this will probably have been asked, but I don't want to read through the entire thread to find the posts.
> 
> Has anyone here tried the SV20 with the JohnH simple attenuator? If so, what are your impressions?



For band volumes, with a medium handed drummer, it goes like this:

*16Ω, 1960B loaded with 98db Greenbacks*
> I use the 16 ohm M2 attenuator with either only the "always on" -7db stage or with the -3.5 db stage added for total of -10.5db attenuation.

*8Ω, 1965B loaded with original 94db, G10L-35s:*
> With lower sensitivity speakers, I can almost get away with no attenuator, but typically use an 8 ohm M2 at only -3.5db attenuation, by plugging both the speaker cabinet and the attenuator (at full attenuation) into the 4 ohm outputs in parallel, or the attenuator used normally out of the 8 ohm output set for the "always on" -7db setting!

With either cab, for "by myself" jamming/noodling, its not unusual to be somewhere between -14db and -21db overall attenuation. For late nights with folks sleeping, -28db and -31.5db settings are not out of the question!

All settings provide absolutely stellar tones and response, but at the highest few attenuation levels, the ability to achieve feed back through the speaker can be a challenge!




BlueX said:


> Yes, I built the M2 version of the JohnH attenuator and am using it together with my SV20H. I think it is as good as its reputation. To me it preserves the tone at all attenuation levels. Really nice to dial in the amp according to your liking and then just lowering the volume without loss of tone. It's not whispering quiet though, not even at full attenuation. When I crank the amp I would still disturb someone trying to sleep in the next room (think I've written this before).
> 
> I also have the Weber MiniMASS. That's a good attenuator at moderate attenuation. Problem is with increased attenuation. Then I think a lot of the tone is lost, even with Treble Boost engaged. My experierence here matches the description @JohnH has made a couple of times.



I also own both a Weber MiniMASS and two JohnH M2 (8ohm & 16ohm) attenuators and must echo these assessments! The Weber is handy to keep, as it easily accommodates almost any impedance situation and I know what to expect in terms of tonal compromise. I generally only use it for checking out prospective amp purchases *AND* it was fairly cheap! I would not use the Weber for performance though!

Just My Experiencin'
Gene



donwagar said:


> Yes, the SV20 was the reason I built the JohnH Attenuator.
> 
> I think it works extremely well. To get the tone out of the SV that I want, I set the High Treble around 8 and Normal around 6, jumpered.




Pretty similar for me, except the channel volumes tend to be a little bit closere to being dimed! As in Hi Trable dimed and Normal at about 8. That's plugged into the Hi Treble High input and jumped from that channel's low input to the Normal High input.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

696 said:


> View attachment 112869
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone here!
> I've been a reader of this forum for quite a while now but thought it would be good to post my experiences with my SV20C. Maybe helpful to some.
> 
> Prior to buying the Mini Plexi, I've used to play a '82 2204 with an Orange 2x12 CB Made in the UK cab with V30s. Besides that I play a '73 Vibrochamp with a Jensen P10r Alnico.
> 
> The mini Plexi gets played mostly wiith my new Gibson SG '61 Standard in Eb which I love.
> 
> Disclaimer: I play only at home. The band is gone and people seem to get lazy
> 
> So, first thing I read here is that everybody seems to be ditching the speaker and recommend at least a Greenback. Did that and went back to the V-Type. Why? I liked the bottom end it gives me better.
> 
> 2nd thing is that everybody dismisses the Bugera PS1 attenuator claiming it sucks tone. Can't say anything bad about the Bugera. I use it with my amp with great results at TV volume levels or maybe slightly above that.
> First I thought it is crap, when I first used it and it took me some time to dialing in the amp... it is my first Plexi after all and after fiddling the knobs of my amp and the Bugera, I found the sound I wished for.
> It saved me of buying a much more expensive attenuator.
> 
> 3rd thing I've noticed is, no pop in the effects loop using TB pedals (a JAM Big Chill trem and the MXR Carbon Cop delay). Mine was build in the 22nd week of 2019.
> 
> I like it more than my 2204 as it is warmer, has this sag when pushed and more grit/hair in the overdrive and takes pedals really well (eventhough I seem to love the sound being somewhat crashed by overdriving the input). I also play a JMI ToneBender MKII which I do really like and the High Input of my 2204 doesn't like it at at.
> 
> Thanks for reading and yeah, love it :.)



To The Forum 
They are great amps, and congrats are in order.. nice that you have gotten the tone you’re after..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## johan.b

...a little recording featuring the SV20 for all guitars...(and my 1960 les paul junior)
... my ancient copy of ezdrummer acted up and I hit youtube for a solution but Found EZD3 with the bandmate feature.... and here we are.... sorry about the strained vocals. I havn't sung in two years and att first had trouble getting up in pitch...I should probably practice and redo it, but.. oh well... it's just a demo.. enough derailment.... and oh... the song is blood of the sun by Mountain


.... back to regular schedule...
J


----------



## denikarabenc

I guess I joined the club. Had played it only at home, but it's really nice amp. Super loud, but it's the sound I wanted. Sounds good with V-Types too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

johan.b said:


> ...a little recording featuring the SV20 for all guitars...(and my 1960 les paul junior)
> ... my ancient copy of ezdrummer acted up and I hit youtube for a solution but Found EZD3 with the bandmate feature.... and here we are.... sorry about the strained vocals. I havn't sung in two years and att first had trouble getting up in pitch...I should probably practice and redo it, but.. oh well... it's just a demo.. enough derailment.... and oh... the song is blood of the sun by Mountain
> 
> 
> .... back to regular schedule...
> J



That was damn good buddy.

Cheers


----------



## ken361

You guys should try the chasetone EP3 echoplex preamp it wakes the vintage sounding mids up.


----------



## TheSaz

Marshall still digs the old 80s punk, only reason why they brought these back  lol. Love them.


----------



## Anthony8801

First time poster, read through a lot of the thread just for fun, Even though I don’t really understand much about speakers and cabs, it was pretty informative, and for the most part convinced me to pick up this amp.

I just grabbed the SV20c, im pretty well still a beginner, I taught myself to play just for fun, over the pandemic it really became a big hobby for me. Im just a basement player with a couple buddies that I jam with, but nothing crazy.

I definitely didn’t need this amp, nor am I skilled enough to take advantage of its true potential, but boy this thing is fun!! This this is WAY more than I need, it’s crazy loud, it’s probably one of the more difficult amps to tame (in my small experience) but it is seriously so much fun!

I’ve always gravitated towards fender amps, I’ve bought and sold quite a few during the last couple years and none of them have really got me super excited. I currently have a tone master deluxe reverb which I adore because of the power attenuation that still sounds great at lower volumes, but I’ve always wanted that Marshall sound.

The studio series was always way out of my league, but something came up locally that was within my budget range, so I sold some stuff and grabbed it. 

I was able to crank the amp at 5 watts last night, and holy moly that thing is crazy!! Just the sound quality, and that sweet breakup sound, it’s been well worth the purchase so far. Im going to purchase the JHS LBB to play at quieter volumes, but I can’t get over how excited I am for this amp.


----------



## G the wildman

Anthony8801 said:


> First time poster, read through a lot of the thread just for fun, Even though I don’t really understand much about speakers and cabs, it was pretty informative, and for the most part convinced me to pick up this amp.
> 
> I just grabbed the SV20c, im pretty well still a beginner, I taught myself to play just for fun, over the pandemic it really became a big hobby for me. Im just a basement player with a couple buddies that I jam with, but nothing crazy.
> 
> I definitely didn’t need this amp, nor am I skilled enough to take advantage of its true potential, but boy this thing is fun!! This this is WAY more than I need, it’s crazy loud, it’s probably one of the more difficult amps to tame (in my small experience) but it is seriously so much fun!
> 
> I’ve always gravitated towards fender amps, I’ve bought and sold quite a few during the last couple years and none of them have really got me super excited. I currently have a tone master deluxe reverb which I adore because of the power attenuation that still sounds great at lower volumes, but I’ve always wanted that Marshall sound.
> 
> The studio series was always way out of my league, but something came up locally that was within my budget range, so I sold some stuff and grabbed it.
> 
> I was able to crank the amp at 5 watts last night, and holy moly that thing is crazy!! Just the sound quality, and that sweet breakup sound, it’s been well worth the purchase so far. Im going to purchase the JHS LBB to play at quieter volumes, but I can’t get over how excited I am for this amp.



Great News,

It is a lot of amp - mine is more than I need but with attenuation it rocks. Today I had my hot rodded tele and Boss Blues driver in it. Got close to Clapton’s Lady Tone. Real nice.

But you will damage your hearing quickly if you do not attenuate.

5 watts is very loud, with no Master Volume.

Anyway Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ken361

The 20 watts is were the tone is at with my 212. The 5 cranked takes the highs out imo. I went from the DSL 40c and the Origin 50 c to the SV it was less loud with the smaller cab and less watts. 3 years later with the 212 it's like dam its loud in my basement lol  sounds great though.


----------



## Tiboy

ken361 said:


> The 20 watts is were the tone is at with my 212. The 5 cranked takes the highs out imo. I went from the DSL 40c and the Origin 50 c to the SV it was less loud with the smaller cab and less watts. 3 years later with the 212 it's like dam its loud in my basement lol  sounds great though.


I agree. I have a Weber attenuator. But neither the attenuator, nor the 5W satisfy. Fortunately, I’m running 3 amps with a switcher. So I can move in and out of the SV at 20W briefly to preserve my hearing. If I stay with 20W I use ear protection. But that’s not optimal either.


----------



## ken361

Tiboy said:


> I agree. I have a Weber attenuator. But neither the attenuator, nor the 5W satisfy. Fortunately, I’m running 3 amps with a switcher. So I can move in and out of the SV at 20W briefly to preserve my hearing. If I stay with 20W I use ear protection. But that’s not optimal either.


As long you don't play too long rock out


----------



## Anthony8801

G the wildman said:


> Great News,
> 
> It is a lot of amp - mine is more than I need but with attenuation it rocks. Today I had my hot rodded tele and Boss Blues driver in it. Got close to Clapton’s Lady Tone. Real nice.
> 
> But you will damage your hearing quickly if you do not attenuate.
> 
> 5 watts is very loud, with no Master Volume.
> 
> Anyway Congrats and enjoy!



Oh man that’s awesome! I need to grab myself a blues driver.. it’s been on my want list for a while.

Absolutely agreed. I know the JHS isn’t the best solution, but it’ll be perfectly fine for me for the time being. 

But even the amp at a lower breakup point sounds great and is manageable. I sit far enough away from the amp, with the levels not that high, it still sounds awesome. I have a wampler tumnus pushing the front of the amp a bit, it sounds so juicy!


----------



## lp1987x

Just wanted to add a low volume solution for those still searching for one. I've been gigging with the SV20H and the SV212 loaded with '72 Pulsonic-coned Greenbacks since I bought in late 2019. I've always used either a Bad Cat Unleash 2 or a Fryette PS2 to attenuate it and it sounds great. I've tried the volume box in the effects loop with less than satisfying results since I want the gain to come from the amp.

Lately, I've been wanting a quicker/easier set-up and tried a Timmy pedal in the loop, which is a really transparent pedal. With the volume knob very low on the Timmy, I can use the Bass, Treble and Gain knobs to compensate for the changes resulting from the power section of the amp not getting as much signal. I've found with the Volume on 7-8 o'clock, Bass at full, Treble at 5 o'clock, and Gain at noon on the Timmy, the tone is very close to the unattenuated sound of the SV20 at a much more reasonable volume. I think it sounds closer than the Bad Cat or Fryette. The added benefit is that I can run a boost for solos after the Timmy (I use the full-sized Spark), along with my delays and reverbs. YMMV.


----------



## Tiboy

lp1987x said:


> Just wanted to add a low volume solution for those still searching for one. I've been gigging with the SV20H and the SV212 loaded with '72 Pulsonic-coned Greenbacks since I bought in late 2019. I've always used either a Bad Cat Unleash 2 or a Fryette PS2 to attenuate it and it sounds great. I've tried the volume box in the effects loop with less than satisfying results since I want the gain to come from the amp.
> 
> Lately, I've been wanting a quicker/easier set-up and tried a Timmy pedal in the loop, which is a really transparent pedal. With the volume knob very low on the Timmy, I can use the Bass, Treble and Gain knobs to compensate for the changes resulting from the power section of the amp not getting as much signal. I've found with the Volume on 7-8 o'clock, Bass at full, Treble at 5 o'clock, and Gain at noon on the Timmy, the tone is very close to the unattenuated sound of the SV20 at a much more reasonable volume. I think it sounds closer than the Bad Cat or Fryette. The added benefit is that I can run a boost for solos after the Timmy (I use the full-sized Spark), along with my delays and reverbs. YMMV.


That’s interesting and enlightening. Based on the various forums I’m on, I expected the Freyette to the ”best” solution to reducing volume and retaining tone. I just assumed that option was not optimal based on price and availability. You may have just saved me a lot of money. I will add that I run a 10 band EQ. I find that I can use it to reduce volume and tweak it to preserve tone. Very small adjustments.


----------



## lp1987x

Tiboy said:


> That’s interesting and enlightening. Based on the various forums I’m on, I expected the Freyette to the ”best” solution to reducing volume and retaining tone. I just assumed that option was not optimal based on price and availability. You may have just saved me a lot of money. I will add that I run a 10 band EQ. I find that I can use it to reduce volume and tweak it to preserve tone. Very small adjustments.


The Fryette sounds great. The main downside is that it weighs as much if not more than the amp. Not a big deal for home use but a bit of a pain when you gig.


----------



## Anthony8801

lp1987x said:


> Just wanted to add a low volume solution for those still searching for one. I've been gigging with the SV20H and the SV212 loaded with '72 Pulsonic-coned Greenbacks since I bought in late 2019. I've always used either a Bad Cat Unleash 2 or a Fryette PS2 to attenuate it and it sounds great. I've tried the volume box in the effects loop with less than satisfying results since I want the gain to come from the amp.
> 
> Lately, I've been wanting a quicker/easier set-up and tried a Timmy pedal in the loop, which is a really transparent pedal. With the volume knob very low on the Timmy, I can use the Bass, Treble and Gain knobs to compensate for the changes resulting from the power section of the amp not getting as much signal. I've found with the Volume on 7-8 o'clock, Bass at full, Treble at 5 o'clock, and Gain at noon on the Timmy, the tone is very close to the unattenuated sound of the SV20 at a much more reasonable volume. I think it sounds closer than the Bad Cat or Fryette. The added benefit is that I can run a boost for solos after the Timmy (I use the full-sized Spark), along with my delays and reverbs. YMMV.




That’s a great idea! I’m going to give that a try.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Anthony8801 said:


> First time poster, read through a lot of the thread just for fun, Even though I don’t really understand much about speakers and cabs, it was pretty informative, and for the most part convinced me to pick up this amp.
> 
> I just grabbed the SV20c, im pretty well still a beginner, I taught myself to play just for fun, over the pandemic it really became a big hobby for me. Im just a basement player with a couple buddies that I jam with, but nothing crazy.
> 
> I definitely didn’t need this amp, nor am I skilled enough to take advantage of its true potential, but boy this thing is fun!! This this is WAY more than I need, it’s crazy loud, it’s probably one of the more difficult amps to tame (in my small experience) but it is seriously so much fun!
> 
> I’ve always gravitated towards fender amps, I’ve bought and sold quite a few during the last couple years and none of them have really got me super excited. I currently have a tone master deluxe reverb which I adore because of the power attenuation that still sounds great at lower volumes, but I’ve always wanted that Marshall sound.
> 
> The studio series was always way out of my league, but something came up locally that was within my budget range, so I sold some stuff and grabbed it.
> 
> I was able to crank the amp at 5 watts last night, and holy moly that thing is crazy!! Just the sound quality, and that sweet breakup sound, it’s been well worth the purchase so far. Im going to purchase the JHS LBB to play at quieter volumes, but I can’t get over how excited I am for this amp.



To The Forum 
And the land of Marshall !!

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheSaz said:


> Marshall still digs the old 80s punk, only reason why they brought these back  lol. Love them.
> 
> View attachment 113010


 Aboard
They certainly do rock like no other 

Cheers


----------



## booh

lp1987x said:


> Just wanted to add a low volume solution for those still searching for one. I've been gigging with the SV20H and the SV212 loaded with '72 Pulsonic-coned Greenbacks since I bought in late 2019. I've always used either a Bad Cat Unleash 2 or a Fryette PS2 to attenuate it and it sounds great. I've tried the volume box in the effects loop with less than satisfying results since I want the gain to come from the amp.
> 
> Lately, I've been wanting a quicker/easier set-up and tried a Timmy pedal in the loop, which is a really transparent pedal. With the volume knob very low on the Timmy, I can use the Bass, Treble and Gain knobs to compensate for the changes resulting from the power section of the amp not getting as much signal. I've found with the Volume on 7-8 o'clock, Bass at full, Treble at 5 o'clock, and Gain at noon on the Timmy, the tone is very close to the unattenuated sound of the SV20 at a much more reasonable volume. I think it sounds closer than the Bad Cat or Fryette. The added benefit is that I can run a boost for solos after the Timmy (I use the full-sized Spark), along with my delays and reverbs. YMMV.



I also had good results with a tube driver clone as a volume in the effects loop (volume down, overdrive as desired) to make up for the loss of power amp saturation. I like it better than just a jhs black box or similar.


----------



## Anthony8801

booh said:


> I also had good results with a tube driver clone as a volume in the effects loop (volume down, overdrive as desired) to make up for the loss of power amp saturation. I like it better than just a jhs black box or similar.




Put my tube screamer mini in the effects loop, sounded really good! Had the gain all the way down and just used the volume, but you could also add a bit of gain for more crunch. Sounded great for what I need.


----------



## BlueX

Anthony8801 said:


> First time poster, read through a lot of the thread just for fun, Even though I don’t really understand much about speakers and cabs, it was pretty informative, and for the most part convinced me to pick up this amp.
> 
> I just grabbed the SV20c, im pretty well still a beginner, I taught myself to play just for fun, over the pandemic it really became a big hobby for me. Im just a basement player with a couple buddies that I jam with, but nothing crazy.
> 
> I definitely didn’t need this amp, nor am I skilled enough to take advantage of its true potential, but boy this thing is fun!! This this is WAY more than I need, it’s crazy loud, it’s probably one of the more difficult amps to tame (in my small experience) but it is seriously so much fun!
> 
> I’ve always gravitated towards fender amps, I’ve bought and sold quite a few during the last couple years and none of them have really got me super excited. I currently have a tone master deluxe reverb which I adore because of the power attenuation that still sounds great at lower volumes, but I’ve always wanted that Marshall sound.
> 
> The studio series was always way out of my league, but something came up locally that was within my budget range, so I sold some stuff and grabbed it.
> 
> I was able to crank the amp at 5 watts last night, and holy moly that thing is crazy!! Just the sound quality, and that sweet breakup sound, it’s been well worth the purchase so far. Im going to purchase the JHS LBB to play at quieter volumes, but I can’t get over how excited I am for this amp.


Welcome to the forum, and to the "SV20 club"!

If you're still looking for attenuator, I can really recommend the JohnH desigh (link to thread).

It's easy to build if you know how to solder, or know someone who can help. Parts cost about USD 100-150 depening on where you buy them.


----------



## Anthony8801

BlueX said:


> Welcome to the forum, and to the "SV20 club"!
> 
> If you're still looking for attenuator, I can really recommend the JohnH desigh
> 
> It's easy to build if you know how to solder, or know someone who can help. Parts cost about USD 100-150 depening on where you buy them.



Thank you for the recommendation! I’m going to look into it for sure.

For now, I’m enjoying just throwing a pedal in the effects loop, works good! But in the future I’m definitely going to look at a better solution


----------



## donwagar

Anthony8801 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation! I’m going to look into it for sure.
> 
> For now, I’m enjoying just throwing a pedal in the effects loop, works good! But in the future I’m definitely going to look at a better solution



First thing I did when I bought my SV20C was to build a JohnH attenuator. WAY better than trying something in the loop.


----------



## paul-e-mann

paul-e-mann said:


> Not to pass judgement on this amp before I've had a chance to try one, but wont this amp only be good for those gigging mofo's and not us home players, its gonna be super loud without an attenuator or a ppimv. Are my thoughts off base? I suspect just to get edge of breakup its gonna have to be ear blistering loud.


That was 3.5 years ago I posted that, I'm glad I got one! 3.5 years later and I still love it!


----------



## paul-e-mann

BlueX said:


> Welcome to the forum, and to the "SV20 club"!
> 
> If you're still looking for attenuator, I can really recommend the JohnH desigh (link to thread).
> 
> It's easy to build if you know how to solder, or know someone who can help. Parts cost about USD 100-150 depening on where you buy them.


I'm itching to do exactly this!


----------



## TheSaz

They're just great amps. Jim really knew what he was doing, he had a keen ear for his craft. Can you imagine the late 70s into the 80s without Marshalls?  even the valvestates were pretty cool!


----------



## ken361




----------



## Hvhatmf

Hello, I am new to this forum and say hi to you all. I have purchased a sv20h head a week ago. I have a question about it. The high sensitive and low sensitive inputs on both the treble and normal channel are inverted, meaning that the loudest input is the bottom one. This should be the other way around no? I do not think there is anything wrong with the sound of the amp. Is it likely this is a “small” build mistake or should I return it ? Thanks !


----------



## Tincup

Put some kt66 tubes in, shooting for more of a jtm sound, mostly just because I got some extra kt66, and I have a jtm with kt66 to compare it with. I’d say there’s definitely more of a jtm feel, but I like the breakup of the el34 more. If I only had the sv20h, and wanted a little more headroom and bass it would be an option. It just adds to the list of things the sv20h can do.


----------



## BlueX

Hvhatmf said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and say hi to you all. I have purchased a sv20h head a week ago. I have a question about it. The high sensitive and low sensitive inputs on both the treble and normal channel are inverted, meaning that the loudest input is the bottom one. This should be the other way around no? I do not think there is anything wrong with the sound of the amp. Is it likely this is a “small” build mistake or should I return it ? Thanks !


Welcome to the forum!
My SV20H has the loudest input in the top ones, for both High Treble and Normal. Seems like a good idea to contact the place where you bought it, and to return it.


----------



## Hvhatmf

BlueX said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> My SV20H has the loudest input in the top ones, for both High Treble and Normal. Seems like a good idea to contact the place where you bought it, and to return it.


Hello, As I thought, it was a small build error. Also an easy fix !


----------



## BlueX

Hvhatmf said:


> Hello, As I thought, it was a small build error. Also an easy fix !
> View attachment 114320
> View attachment 114321


Thanks for sharing! Build our common knowledge.

Any risk for void warranty?


----------



## Hvhatmf

BlueX said:


> Thanks for sharing! Build our common knowledge.
> 
> Any risk for void warranty?


Hello, I do not think so. I have sent these pictures to Marshall as well.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hvhatmf said:


> Hello, I do not think so. I have sent these pictures to Marshall as well.



To The Forum


----------



## dilver

Recent SV20C owner here… I was trying different preamp tubes in different positions to see where they sounded best. I’m assuming that from right to left in this picture the tubes go V1 V2 V3 and when I look at the wiring diagram (I’m assuming its the same for a SV20C), it looks like both set of inputs go through V1, first. Is that correct? 

I ended up with an old RCA long blackplate in V2, with RCA short grey plates in V1 and V3. Earliest breakup, smoothest distortion, whereas, trying the blackplate in V1 resulted in greater headroom before breakup.

I haven’t decided whether or not to swap out the power tubes as they sound good and I’ve read that the JJ el34 is actually a well designed/made tube.

Thoughts on all of the above?


----------



## G the wildman

Good Morning Gentlemen and I assume some Ladies.

Yesterday I had a garden party and played live for the first time. I used my SV20 Head and 1x12 cab, I had a strat and pedal board.

There were 5 musicians inc. me. But I still found that I needed my attenuator, so that I did not dominate.This was not a problem but I could not get it sounding crisp without. (Mushy)

Is this normal or just my inexperience?

G


----------



## purpleplexi

Was that on the 5 watt setting?


----------



## G the wildman

Mainly 5. But I tried both.


----------



## G the wildman

The problem I found was that I wanted my guitar volume pot open fully to get the tone that I wanted. But just too loud so when I turned the guitar pot down it got flubby.

So I ended up attenuating.


----------



## G the wildman

I suppose I could have used more pedals for different tones.


----------



## scozz

Hi @G the wildman 

I don’t own an SV20, but I do have an SC20, and it does not need to be pushed to 10 to sound great. Maybe I’m mistaken, but I don’t think you need to dime your SV to have it sound great.

My little 800 sounds great through most of the range of the master, no need to be on 10. From 8 to 10 there’s not a lot of increased volume going on anyway, mostly more od and compression.

Maybe this doesn’t apply with the SV20, and I’m completely wrong, lol.

It won’t the first time,…. or the last!


----------



## G the wildman

scozz said:


> Hi @G the wildman
> 
> I don’t own an SV20, but I do have an SC20, and it does not need to be pushed to 10 to sound great. Maybe I’m mistaken, but I don’t think you need to dime your SV to have it sound great.
> 
> My little 800 sounds great through most of the range of the master, no need to be on 10. From 8 to 10 there’s not a lot of increased volume going on anyway, mostly more od and compression.
> 
> Maybe this doesn’t apply with the SV20, and I’m completely wrong, lol.
> 
> It won’t the first time,…. or the last!


Thank you Scozz,

But we are on slightly different wave lengths. The amp is not dimmed. The amp is on about 3.

It is the volume on my guitar that is open full.

G


----------



## BlueX

G the wildman said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen and I assume some Ladies.
> 
> Yesterday I had a garden party and played live for the first time. I used my SV20 Head and 1x12 cab, I had a strat and pedal board.
> 
> There were 5 musicians inc. me. But I still found that I needed my attenuator, so that I did not dominate.This was not a problem but I could not get it sounding crisp without. (Mushy)
> 
> Is this normal or just my inexperience?
> 
> G


Maybe the cab or the speaker is the culprit? What speaker is in that cab, and is it an open or closed back?


----------



## G the wildman

It is the proprietary cab. Open back.

To be clear it was just too loud.

I imagine I needed to control it with my guitar volume but add back what I was looking for with maybe a blues od pedal, the stack an OD1 for solos.

I best have another party to experiment again.


----------



## donwagar

I never play my SV20C without attenuating, so IMO you're doing it right. It's a NMV amp, you get your tone at volume.

I prefer the 20W setting with Hi Treble at about 8 and Normal about 6, jumpered. And use my attenuator to control the volume.

I quit using pedals, I can just use the guitar volume to get what I need.


----------



## dilver

G the wildman said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen and I assume some Ladies.
> 
> Yesterday I had a garden party and played live for the first time. I used my SV20 Head and 1x12 cab, I had a strat and pedal board.
> 
> There were 5 musicians inc. me. But I still found that I needed my attenuator, so that I did not dominate.This was not a problem but I could not get it sounding crisp without. (Mushy)
> 
> Is this normal or just my inexperience?
> 
> G


Usually, when using an attenuator, you need to reset your amp tone settings as they tend to chop the high end off


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> It is the proprietary cab. Open back.
> 
> To be clear it was just too loud.
> 
> I imagine I needed to control it with my guitar volume but add back what I was looking for with maybe a blues od pedal, the stack an OD1 for solos.
> 
> I best have another party to experiment again.


I always play my non-master volume amps with volumes at 5, or higher, it's where they need to be to get "that" sound (IMO). I also play the SV20 in 20w mode most of the time. Sounds like you may need a better attenuator or a re-amper. For re-amper's, I love the Bad Cat Unleash with my SV20 and 1987x, as it retains the tone and has a solo volume boost, which is tough to get with non-master amps alone. Aside from that, I get decent results with a Marshall Power Brake or Weber Mass 200, although they are both physically larger and have higher power handling than what is needed for a 20w amp. I'm surprised you were too loud in 5w mode through only a 1x12, assuming this "garden party" was outdoors. Take the word "garden" out, and you'd be fine.


----------



## G the wildman

marshallmellowed said:


> I always play my non-master volume amps with volumes at 5, or higher, it's where they need to be to get "that" sound (IMO). I also play the SV20 in 20w mode most of the time. Sounds like you may need a better attenuator or a re-amper. For re-amper's, I love the Bad Cat Unleash with my SV20 and 1987x, as it retains the tone and has a solo volume boost, which is tough to get with non-master amps alone. Aside from that, I get decent results with a Marshall Power Brake or Weber Mass 200, although they are both physically larger and have higher power handling than what is needed for a 20w amp. I'm surprised you were too loud in 5w mode through only a 1x12, assuming this "garden party" was outdoors. Take the word "garden" out, and you'd be fine.


Maybe it is just my inexperience. The audience said it sounded balanced but I could hear my amp above all others. But of course it was near to me.

I will take everyone’s advice on board thank you guys.

G


----------



## tolm

donwagar said:


> I never play my SV20C without attenuating, so IMO you're doing it right. It's a NMV amp, you get your tone at volume.
> 
> I prefer the 20W setting with Hi Treble at about 8 and Normal about 6, jumpered. And use my attenuator to control the volume.
> 
> I quit using pedals, I can just use the guitar volume to get what I need.


That's pretty much where I run mine, too!


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Maybe it is just my inexperience. The audience said it sounded balanced but I could hear my amp above all others. But of course it was near to me.
> 
> I will take everyone’s advice on board thank you guys.
> 
> G


If those listening said it sounded "balanced", you're good! All you have to do is position your cab where it sounds "balanced" to you.


----------



## marshallmellowed

donwagar said:


> I never play my SV20C without attenuating, so IMO you're doing it right. It's a NMV amp, you get your tone at volume.
> 
> I prefer the 20W setting with Hi Treble at about 8 and Normal about 6, jumpered. And use my attenuator to control the volume.
> 
> I quit using pedals, I can just use the guitar volume to get what I need.


Yep, gotta get those input level knobs to 5, or higher. My 2 favorite amps are my 2203x and my 1959 SLP, but lately, I've been spending more time with the 1959 SLP. There's just a touch-sensitivity and dynamic response to picking that's not there in a master volume amp. Still love my 22203x, but they're definitely different animals. Haven't played through my Studio amps lately, need to get that SV20 & Unleash out and play around with them.


----------



## colchar

Has anyone tried the SV20 with a Jettenuator? I ask about that unit specifically because I have one now and want to know how it pairs with the SV20 before I go amp shopping.


----------



## kingfredward

Hi guys long time lurker never posted before 

Looks ain't everything...
Last week I got a Marshall Origin cab for my SV20H . Although it looked awesome, no matter how I EQed the amp it sounded like utter trash. To Me it was far too much money for a meh and was looking at a speaker upgrade which was even more money. Long story short I returned the cab..





Bring on today I found a beat up Marshall 1960a cab for over half the price of the origin cab..... Holy guacamole it sounded f*cking insane. I finally had the tone I had been searching for in my head forever!! Moral of the story don't chase looks. 

Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


----------



## junk notes

Good move on the 4x12! You trusted your ears! Rock that rig!



kingfredward said:


> Hi guys long time lurker never posted before
> 
> Looks ain't everything...
> Last week I got a Marshall Origin cab for my SV20H . Although it looked awesome, no matter how I EQed the amp it sounded like utter trash. To Me it was far too much money for a meh and was looking at a speaker upgrade which was even more money. Long story short I returned the cab..






kingfredward said:


> Bring on today I found a beat up Marshall 1960a cab for over half the price of the origin cab..... Holy guacamole it sounded f*cking insane. I finally had the tone I had been searching for in my head forever!! Moral of the story don't chase looks.
> 
> Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

kingfredward said:


> Hi guys long time lurker never posted before
> 
> Looks ain't everything...
> Last week I got a Marshall Origin cab for my SV20H . Although it looked awesome, no matter how I EQed the amp it sounded like utter trash. To Me it was far too much money for a meh and was looking at a speaker upgrade which was even more money. Long story short I returned the cab..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on today I found a beat up Marshall 1960a cab for over half the price of the origin cab..... Holy guacamole it sounded f*cking insane. I finally had the tone I had been searching for in my head forever!! Moral of the story don't chase looks.
> 
> Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!



To The Forum
That white SV20 looks absolutely gorgeous.
Can’t help you with the covering of new white tolex, but @fitz could walk ya through it,,

Cheers
Mitch


----------



## fitz

kingfredward said:


> how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


to the forum.
HNCD!
Some V-Types in that ORI212A would have made it a lot like the SV212.


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To The Forum
> That white SV20 looks absolutely gorgeous.
> Can’t help you with the covering of new white tolex, but @fitz could walk ya through it,,
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch



Tolex changing is easier than most people think.
Making the SV20H black might be easier than making the 1960A white...
(Don't tell Mitch - I'm not a fan of white  )
I'm sure there are some YT vids, but I'd be more than happy to offer advice or answer questions.

Best of luck.


----------



## scozz

fitz said:


> …….…Making the SV20H black might be easier than making the 1960A white...
> (Don't tell Mitch - I'm not a fan of white  )…………


Hahaha, I’m not a fan of white either bro.


----------



## scozz

kingfredward said:


> Hi guys long time lurker never posted before
> 
> Looks ain't everything...
> Last week I got a Marshall Origin cab for my SV20H . Although it looked awesome, no matter how I EQed the amp it sounded like utter trash. To Me it was far too much money for a meh and was looking at a speaker upgrade which was even more money. Long story short I returned the cab..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on today I found a beat up Marshall 1960a cab for over half the price of the origin cab..... Holy guacamole it sounded f*cking insane. I finally had the tone I had been searching for in my head forever!! Moral of the story don't chase looks.
> 
> Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


Congrats man, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kingfredward

Thanks all appreciate it  I went for white as I wanted to be abit different (and was on offer)


----------



## BlueX

We


kingfredward said:


> Hi guys long time lurker never posted before
> 
> Looks ain't everything...
> Last week I got a Marshall Origin cab for my SV20H . Although it looked awesome, no matter how I EQed the amp it sounded like utter trash. To Me it was far too much money for a meh and was looking at a speaker upgrade which was even more money. Long story short I returned the cab..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on today I found a beat up Marshall 1960a cab for over half the price of the origin cab..... Holy guacamole it sounded f*cking insane. I finally had the tone I had been searching for in my head forever!! Moral of the story don't chase looks.
> 
> Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


Welcome to the forum, and glad you found a great cab to your great amp!

There are many videos on YT how to "tolex". These two are the best I've found. There's another good one that shows how to cover a 1960 cab with one piece of tolex. I'll be back on that if I find it. I prefer water-based glue since it doesn't smell as bad as solvent-based.



Here's a video on removing tolex


----------



## BlueX

kingfredward said:


> Hi guys long time lurker never posted before
> 
> Looks ain't everything...
> Last week I got a Marshall Origin cab for my SV20H . Although it looked awesome, no matter how I EQed the amp it sounded like utter trash. To Me it was far too much money for a meh and was looking at a speaker upgrade which was even more money. Long story short I returned the cab..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on today I found a beat up Marshall 1960a cab for over half the price of the origin cab..... Holy guacamole it sounded f*cking insane. I finally had the tone I had been searching for in my head forever!! Moral of the story don't chase looks.
> 
> Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


and please share pictures if you re-tolex. There's a fan club, and of course @Mitchell Pearrow wants to see more white amps and cabs.


----------



## ken361

Cranked SV


----------



## scozz

BlueX said:


> and please share pictures if you re-tolex. There's a fan club, and of course @Mitchell Pearrow wants to see more white amps and cabs.


Yes, @Mitchell Pearrow is our Standard Bearer for white Marshall amps!

In my view he’s the Marshall Forum’s Chief Ambassador, always presenting himself, and the forum with words of encouragement!


----------



## ken361

Off topic i read on facebook about the MA amp jeeze I believe it.

I was a Marshall rep when the MA was introduced at our sales meeting. It sounded absolutely incredible. When the production version was released it sounded horrible. I was told they revoiced it so it wouldn’t compete with the JVM. The right mods should make that amp sound great.


----------



## BlueX

ken361 said:


> Cranked SV



HB LP into a cranked plexi style amp will never go out of style


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Yes, @Mitchell Pearrow is our Standard Bearer for white Marshall amps!
> 
> In my view he’s the Marshall Forum’s Chief Ambassador, always presenting himself, and the forum with words of encouragement!


Why thank you my brother


----------



## BlueX

kingfredward said:


> Saying that how easy is it changing tolex to white?!


Still looking to retolex?
Here are two videos that should give you an idea how to cover a 1960 cab with one piece. In the 2nd one, by Zilla Cabs, I can't find when he makes the through-cut of the overlap. That's the main trick. That part is shown in the 1st video, though.


----------



## kingfredward

BlueX said:


> Still looking to retolex?
> Here are two videos that should give you an idea how to cover a 1960 cab with one piece. In the 2nd one, by Zilla Cabs, I can't find when he makes the through-cut of the overlap. That's the main trick. This part is shopwn in the 1st video, though.



Thanks for the share. So I have ordered 3 yards of white tolex (praying it's enough) and a new grill cloth. Going to give it a go this weekend (gulp). Wish me luck, will report back. Thanks for all the helpful advice guys


----------



## G the wildman

I love my SV20 and my DSL5CR and My new 57 tweed champ. But they are all bought because I like rock. But none of these amps actually suit my needs or more to the point ability. Thus I think If I was doing it again I would just buy a ToneKing and rock with a pedal where needed. 

I may just take the financial loss and sell them all. But having read how often some people on this forum sell amps I worry that I will never be happy.

Comments welcome.

G


----------



## Moony

G the wildman said:


> Comments welcome.



Do you really think the pedal rabbit hole isn't deeper than the amp rabbit hole?


----------



## kingfredward

Update for you guys!

Retolex job is done... What can I say it was a right ballache. After much effing and jeffing found out did not have enough tolex for the job. Anyways I got it to a place where it is semi passable (at the right angle)... Have ordered some black corner pieces to cover up the crappy corners too...


----------



## cjs42079

bussin’


----------



## kingfredward

corners added. It looks a million times better. Perfect bedroom setup right?


----------



## ken361

This head is local a good deal


https://www.musicgoround.com/product/troy-mi/41126-S000082553/used-marshall-sv20h-mkii-tube-guitar-amps


----------



## scozz

kingfredward said:


> View attachment 117552
> View attachment 117553
> View attachment 117554
> corners added. It looks a million times better. Perfect bedroom setup right?


Maybe you should invest in guitar stands bud!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

kingfredward said:


> View attachment 117552
> View attachment 117553
> View attachment 117554
> corners added. It looks a million times better. Perfect bedroom setup right?


Yea I would feel better if that LP was in a stand.. looks like you’re tolex job came out AOK to me.. but then as everyone here knows I am partial to White tolex..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## kingfredward

No need for a stand


----------



## Moony

I know some guys here really hate Lyle aka Psionic Audio for sharing his honest opinion on the Origin 20. 
If you are one of those people just ignore this post and don't watch the video.

To all others - here's his take on the SV20:


----------



## marshallmellowed

Not a fan of the dude, but have to agree that, IMO, neither of the Studio amps are worth a $1900 price tag. I can't complain, as I paid around $850 for each of mine (new, open box), back before prices got ridiculous. Having had them for over a year, I'd say that's about all I'd be willing to pay today. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> neither of the Studio amps are worth a $1900 price tag



I agree and I'm sorry for all the Marshall fans in the US. 
The combos are 829 Euros here in Germany...


----------



## Tonneback

The US prices are ridiculous. I paid about $900 for my SV20H this summer. I'm in Sweden


----------



## Gene Ballzz

Moony said:


> I know some guys here really hate Lyle aka Psionic Audio for sharing his honest opinion on the Origin 20.
> If you are one of those people just ignore this post and don't watch the video.
> 
> To all others - here's his take on the SV20:




To me, my SV20 sounds a little better than Lyle's example, but I definitely agree with his assessment of build and component quality, along with being drastically overpriced! Of course my SV20 is a head model, plugged into either a '72, 1960B with OEM Greenbacks or a stock 1965B and I've done a little tube rolling in the preamp. That 1960B brings out the best of any amp plugged into it! I've been poundin' it for nearly 50 years, since almost new. From what I understand, the '72 G12M/25 watt/75Hz speakers are identical to the '71 Pre-Rolas, but simply with the new "Rola" stickers applied.

On a different note, I watched all four of Lyle's vids one the Origin20 and in addition to the technical issues, I'd have to say I totally agree with his take on the tone and response of the Origin20. Had one for 29 days and the sounds could only get *"Close, but no ceegar!"*

Lyle pretty much tells it like it is and sugar coats nothing, in all his vids I've watched. He certainly knows how to put an amp through its paces, in search of its *"sweet spots!"*

JMHO,
Gene


----------



## colchar

marshallmellowed said:


> Not a fan of the dude, but have to agree that, IMO, neither of the Studio amps are worth a $1900 price tag. I can't complain, as I paid around $850 for each of mine (new, open box), back before prices got ridiculous. Having had them for over a year, I'd say that's about all I'd be willing to pay today. Just my opinion, of course.




I paid $1299CDN ($959US) for mine used, but in absolutely mint condition. I wouldn't pay more than that. It is a really good amp, but I still like my Orange AD30 more.

They are now $2149CDN ($1586US) new and there is no way in hell that I would pay that price.


----------



## chocol8

Moony said:


> I know some guys here really hate Lyle aka Psionic Audio for sharing his honest opinion on the Origin 20.
> If you are one of those people just ignore this post and don't watch the video.
> 
> To all others - here's his take on the SV20:



I can't disagree with Lyle's assessment. That amp is on par with a $700 Blues Jr, except it is priced $1200 more in the US. 

An amp that sells for $1000 or more should have better pots and jacks at an absolute minimum. It doesn't add that much cost to the construction, but those are high wear items that are prone to failure. I get it on the sub $800 amps where you have to cut every corner you can to make a price point, but on a $1,900 10" combo it's inexcusable. 

For the most part, at $1000+ I expect pots, jacks and tube sockets to not be PCB mounted, and to be decent quality components. By $1200 it's not negotiable, at $1900 I think they are smoking crack.


----------



## Moony

Gene Ballzz said:


> Of course my SV20 is a head model, plugged into either a '72, 1960B with OEM Greenbacks or a stock 1965B and I've done a little tube rolling in the preamp. That 1960B brings out the best of any amp plugged into it!



A good cab and set of speakers will certainly bring out the best of any amp! 
I know some guys who are never happy with the sound of their amps, they are constantly switching amps but never try any other cab/speakers... 





chocol8 said:


> That amp is on par with a $700 Blues Jr



That's a bit harsh. 
He's done videos about the Blues Junior too - lots of design flaws (bad filter caps, resistors burning the pcb etc.) which Fender obviously don't want to fix.
Hopefully the SV20 holds up a bit better.
Regarding the pots, if they are the same quality like used on the JVM series, they are ok. I've bought a lot of JVMs and never had a problem with a bad pot so far.
Of course there's always room for improvements.
The US price is just way too high - but around 800 Euros like it is in the EU is perfectly fine for the Marshall Studio amps.


----------



## chocol8

Moony said:


> That's a bit harsh. .



Not a comment on the circuit design or tone, but when comparing the component quality and build quality, and think it is a fair statement unfortunately. Marshall made a budget amp to sell at budget prices in Europe which is fine. Unfortunately they are charging more than double for it in the US which takes it well out of the budget category price wise, but with no increase in quality.


----------



## Moony

chocol8 said:


> Unfortunately they are charging more than double for it in the US



Yes, that's a big bummer and I really don't understand what Marshall's distribution is thinking... maybe they sell enough amps even at these higher prices and don't want to sell even more because they already seem to have a few problems to keep up with the production (scarcity of components, tubes, transformers...).
Imagine they were $800 in the US these days, I think they would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## ken361

tonymckenziecom you tuber though the JJ jr build quality was terrible


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> tonymckenziecom you tuber though the JJ jr build quality was terrible



I've seen that too. 
And also heard a comment from Lyle about that, he's not sure if Tony has enough technical knowledge to judge these kinds of things. 
But Tony obviously found some flaws in his Friedman JJ jr that shouldn't happen. 
Overall I think Dave's amps are well built and he offers an amazing customer support afaik. 

And I like the Tone Talk vids!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm currently looking to get one finally...

I thought I've read about using a variac w/ one, but can't find it anywhere. I've looked all over the net, as well, like, here, TGP, etc...

I'm just not sure how that would work, because I believe that, the design is already starving the power tubes, limiting the power. 

My thought is to get the SV20, a variac, & an attenuator, all in 1 swoop, so I can get it dialed in right away. I'm thinking about getting a JohnH attenuator, & there's a guy selling a variac locally, so, I'll hit him up...


----------



## Moony

Dogs of Doom said:


> I believe that, the design is already starving the power tubes



Yes they are running very cold around 50% (plate voltage around 260V): 





Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm thinking about getting a JohnH attenuator



I think an attenuator is the way to go with this amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm currently looking to get one finally...
> 
> I thought I've read about using a variac w/ one, but can't find it anywhere. I've looked all over the net, as well, like, here, TGP, etc...
> 
> I'm just not sure how that would work, because I believe that, the design is already starving the power tubes, limiting the power.
> 
> My thought is to get the SV20, a variac, & an attenuator, all in 1 swoop, so I can get it dialed in right away. I'm thinking about getting a JohnH attenuator, & there's a guy selling a variac locally, so, I'll hit him up...


The Studio amps are already starved for voltage, so what would you be hoping to accomplish with a variac? Just curious


----------



## Dogs of Doom

marshallmellowed said:


> The Studio amps are already starved for voltage, so what would you be hoping to accomplish with a variac? Just curious


as I noted, I didn't know how they got the final result in lowering the output, from 50, to 20 watts, but, had figured that they did some sort of starvation, in the process...

This is why I'm asking about/starting the convo on this...

Has anyone also tried lowering the voltage/current to the amp, more than what's already in the design? or would that be catastrophic?

I know that the tubes need a minimum to run the heaters & function properly.

Hooking up a 50 watt attenuator is a no brainer.

The cab, I'm looking at is a 2061cx (2z12) w/ a pair of H30 speakers...

The guy has them listed together...






I'd also have to figure out what other tubes it plays well w/. I have 6550s, 6l6s, etc.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dogs of Doom said:


> as I noted, I didn't know how they got the final result in lowering the output, from 50, to 20 watts, but, had figured that they did some sort of starvation, in the process...
> 
> This is why I'm asking about/starting the convo on this...
> 
> Has anyone also tried lowering the voltage/current to the amp, more than what's already in the design? or would that be catastrophic?
> 
> I know that the tubes need a minimum to run the heaters & function properly.
> 
> Hooking up a 50 watt attenuator is a no brainer.
> 
> The cab, I'm looking at is a 2061cx (2z12) w/ a pair of H30 speakers...
> 
> The guy has them listed together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also have to figure out what other tubes it plays well w/. I have 6550s, 6l6s, etc.


I don't think dropping the line voltage slightly would hurt anything, but I also don't think it would sound very good. When I read through Studio amp user posts, I see a lot of users commenting that they prefer the 20w mode over the 5w mode, as it sounds better. This is my observation also, same as I think a 50w amp sounds better than a 20w, and a 100w better than a 50w. I do think a small attenuator or a re-amper are good options for the SV. With the SV, I prefer using a Bad Cat Unleash (re-amping unit) over an attenuator., as the low voltages in the SV already suck a little tone (when compared to a 50 or 100w amp). Just my take on it. Good looking rig in the photo.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't think dropping the line voltage slightly would hurt anything, but I also don't think it would sound very good.


yeah, I'm not sure, if it will do anything worthwhile, or not...


marshallmellowed said:


> When I read through Studio amp user posts, I see a lot of users commenting that they prefer the 20w mode over the 5w mode, as it sounds better. This is my observation also, same as I think a 50w amp sounds better than a 20w, and a 100w better than a 50w.


I agree, w/ amp's I've tried low power, or VPR (TSL). I've always liked the full power turned down, better than using the feature, although, my amp's have been all MV amp's. I also have liked 100 watters over 50 watters & smaller, etc.

I like the SV20 though...



marshallmellowed said:


> I do think a small attenuator or a re-amper are good options for the SV. With the SV, I prefer using a Bad Cat Unleash (re-amping unit) over an attenuator., as the low voltages in the SV already suck a little tone (when compared to a 50 or 100w amp). Just my take on it.


Yeah, I'm thinking on building a JohnH attenuator finally. Haven't had a real reason to, until I get one of these. I have my Ampeg PF-50T, that has a master, that, could benefit from more power amp juice w/ attenuation, but, that might push the limits on a 50 watt attenuator, being bass...

I think @Gene Ballzz runs one w/ an SV20 & is happy w/ it...

Yeah, it's a nice rig. I might swap the H30 (75hz) out for the (55hz), but, I'll wait & see how I like it w/ them 1st... I have 1 55hz, so, I'd have to find another, to put a pair in there. Or, I might mix/match...  ...


----------



## Gene Ballzz

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm currently looking to get one finally... I thought I've read about using a variac w/ one, but can't find it anywhere. I've looked all over the net, as well, like, here, TGP, etc... I'm just not sure how that would work, because I believe that, the design is already starving the power tubes, limiting the power. My thought is to get the SV20, a variac, & an attenuator, all in 1 swoop, so I can get it dialed in right away. I'm thinking about getting a JohnH attenuator, & there's a guy selling a variac locally, so, I'll hit him up...





Dogs of Doom said:


> as I noted, I didn't know how they got the final result in lowering the output, from 50, to 20 watts, but, had figured that they did some sort of starvation, in the process... This is why I'm asking about/starting the convo on this... Has anyone also tried lowering the voltage/current to the amp, more than what's already in the design? or would that be catastrophic? I know that the tubes need a minimum to run the heaters & function properly. Hooking up a 50 watt attenuator is a no brainer. The cab, I'm looking at is a 2061cx (2z12) w/ a pair of H30 speakers... The guy has them listed together...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also have to figure out what other tubes it plays well w/. I have 6550s, 6l6s, etc.





Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm currently looking to get one finally... I thought I've read about using a variac w/ one, but can't find it anywhere. I've looked all over the net, as well, like, here, TGP, etc... I'm just not sure how that would work, because I believe that, the design is already starving the power tubes, limiting the power. My thought is to get the SV20, a variac, & an attenuator, all in 1 swoop, so I can get it dialed in right away. I'm thinking about getting a JohnH attenuator, & there's a guy selling a variac locally, so, I'll hit him up...





Dogs of Doom said:


> as I noted, I didn't know how they got the final result in lowering the output, from 50, to 20 watts, but, had figured that they did some sort of starvation, in the process... This is why I'm asking about/starting the convo on this... Has anyone also tried lowering the voltage/current to the amp, more than what's already in the design? or would that be catastrophic? I know that the tubes need a minimum to run the heaters & function properly. Hooking up a 50 watt attenuator is a no brainer. The cab, I'm looking at is a 2061cx (2z12) w/ a pair of H30 speakers... The guy has them listed together...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also have to figure out what other tubes it plays well w/. I have 6550s, 6l6s, etc.



That cabinet makes for a reallly sexy mini stack!  I haven't yet, but plan to try a pair of 6V6s in there. They were great in my DSL20, also cathode bias, so no adjustment needed. And as you mentioned above, the SV20 works fantastic with the JohnH M2. No loss of any toanl nuances or subtlties and all feel and dynamics are well preserved.

If you need any assistance with the JohnH build, I'd be glad to help, as I've built several so far, for my multiple amps. We could even privately discuss getting one put together for you, but we can't talk about that here!  Send me a PM if you like, with contact info.

Enjoy,
Gene


----------



## Nge

Hi! This is my first message so greetings to everyone 

I have a SV20 and wanted to make a stereo set. I haven’t found anything in these pages so I wanted to share my experience.

I have two cabs loaded with greenbacks so I just needed another head (that’s what I thought). I bought a SC20 thinking that the power section would be almost the same as they are with their big brothers (2203x and 1959spl). The only difference would be in the presence knob that has different values and an extra cap. The jube loop is located before EQ, so it was discarted.

The chain was: guitar, HX Effects (4CM) + pedals, input of SV20, SV20 send, HX Effects, and stereo output of HXFx to both returns of SV and SC20.

First of all, I had ground loop problems that I partially fixed with an isolator transformer between the HX and the SC20 return (Lehle ISO).

Second problem: the JCM800 is louder. I had to compensate for this with a DIY pot (like a JHS little black box).

Third problem: there is a difference in tone between both amps. I was always comparing one side to the other and touching the DIY knob since I coudn’t feel my self in the middle of the stereo field, hard to explain.

The last problem has no cure. I could live with it, but I just didn’t want to have this after expending all this money and effort.

So I returned the 800 and got another SV20.

Absolutely gorgeous stereo image and feeling. It would have been wonderful to have a different head (the 800 is also marvellous, but prefer the plexi) but actually what I was looking for was a stereo set.

I‘m still waiting for another isolator transformer since I still have a ground loop in the first head. But it’s almost done.

If someone is thinking about doing something similar, I think it’s really worth it.


----------



## MiniPlex

Just bought an SV20 head and matching cab! Will post update soon. Really jazzed with this combo.


----------



## Mr. Masher Marshall

johan.b said:


> I think that's the reason for 10inch speakers in the combos. Less cone, less air movement, less spl. In 5 watt mode with a single openback 10, it'll be like pushing a fender champ.. loud but not unreasonable in a house ..
> 5 watt into a 4x12 at the same time, would probably be a bit shy at rehearsal with a loud drummer, but doable in a small room
> J


johan , it's not uncommon for us American cheese freaks to type text just like you , and I'm pretty good at writing novels also, not to mention shortening long words , go-n some where / how hav U been / wats up /take it wit-u- p nis , and talk bout commas,,,, the hell with periods / capitol s and correct spelling I would prob ly fit right in there with you sweeds when it comes 2 read-n 4-n ers tex I understand -u- completely


----------



## MiniPlex

MiniPlex said:


> Just bought an SV20 head and matching cab! Will post update soon. Really jazzed with this combo.


Started a NAD thread but here are the pics for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Cal Nevari

Hi everyone and happy holidays! So, the beast is finally tamed. Got a chance to try out the Bugera PS-1 attenuator and it works as advertised! Now able to turn up the volumes to get good OD without pictures falling off the walls. This is such a loud amp, even at low levels, that for home use, a good attenuator is a must. In spite of all the good advice here and reading the manual carefully, I didn't realize that with high-gain pickups (such as humbuckers), it's best to use the low sensitivity input (bottom inputs on my combo). This tames the volume as well. Still noticing a marked hiss with the High Treble volume (loudness) turned up, though. Anyone else have this issue? Thanks!


----------



## trovador

Cal Nevari said:


> Hi everyone and happy holidays! So, the beast is finally tamed. Got a chance to try out the Bugera PS-1 attenuator and it works as advertised! Now able to turn up the volumes to get good OD without pictures falling off the walls. This is such a loud amp, even at low levels, that for home use, a good attenuator is a must. In spite of all the good advice here and reading the manual carefully, I didn't realize that with high-gain pickups (such as humbuckers), it's best to use the low sensitivity input (bottom inputs on my combo). This tames the volume as well. Still noticing a marked hiss with the High Treble volume (loudness) turned up, though. Anyone else have this issue? Thanks!


The hiss is the nature of the beast. If it bothers you too much use a noise suppressor pedal. I use a REVV G8 with my SV with great results. The Boss NS-2 also works well.


----------



## Cal Nevari

trovador said:


> The hiss is the nature of the beast. If it bothers you too much use a noise suppressor pedal. I use a REVV G8 with my SV with great results. The Boss NS-2 also works well.


Awesome! Thanks for the advice. Much appreciate it.


----------



## Cal Nevari

trovador said:


> The hiss is the nature of the beast. If it bothers you too much use a noise suppressor pedal. I use a REVV G8 with my SV with great results. The Boss NS-2 also works well.


Btw, where do you run the noise suppressor, prior to the preamp or after the preamp (i.e., in the effects loop)? Thanks!


----------



## trovador

Cal Nevari said:


> Btw, where do you run the noise suppressor, prior to the preamp or after the preamp (i.e., in the effects loop)? Thanks!


Actually both, using the 4-cable option. That's the most effective way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Cal Nevari said:


> Btw, where do you run the noise suppressor, prior to the preamp or after the preamp (i.e., in the effects loop)? Thanks!


I run my Decimator in the loop, first in line. Works great, and with all time based FX after the noise gate, it doesn't affect the delay and reverb trails.


----------



## Dirty Harry

marshallmellowed said:


> I run my Decimator in the loop, first in line. Works great, and with all time based FX after the noise gate, it doesn't affect the delay and reverb trails.


Yep same for Me, Decimator G string in 4CM tames all hiss from high gain/noisy circuits, stacked drives etc.
The SV20 hiss though is quieter than my AC15HW1X


----------



## Cal Nevari

Thanks!


----------

